# Sticky  What Footwear Are You Wearing Today?



## AlanC

As of now due to a database glitch the old Footwear thread appears to be lost. If it turns back up I'll merge any new posts into the old thread, but as it is you now have opportunity to show us your shoes all over again!


----------



## AlanC

*From yesterday:*

Grenson Masterpiece strap captoe slipons


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

*ATTENTION PLEASE:
WE ARE WORKING ON THE DATABASE PROBLEM. THERE IS A BETTER THAN NOT PROBABILITY THAT WE WILL BE ABLE TO RECOVER THIS THREAD, AT WORST AS OF YESTERDAY. THIS MAY TAKE SOME TIME AND WORK ... BUT REST ASSURED THAT WE ARE TOILING AWAY.
JOHN & ALEX*


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Thanks John and Alex. It would be such a shame to lose such a wonderful collection of shoe pictures! Good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## yachtie

*Today's and tomorrow's*

Alden plain toe bluchers #8 shell cordovan (15+ years old)
Alden whiskey shell cordovan monk straps (new this year)


----------



## spinlps

RL Darlton in "Dark Brown" Shell Cordovan


----------



## tripreed

So since it looks like the original thread was lost, we're going to have to become envious of mcarthur's extensive Alden collection all over agai? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

Mystery thrift shoes. Anybody have any ideas on their provenance?


----------



## Doctor Damage

"Kushioned"? Kan't say what kompany would spell kushioned with a k...

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
Commando sole
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

Patrick,
Sorry, I have no idea who is the maker of your shoes


----------



## LeatherSOUL

3/16/07...Alden Cigar Shell Cordovan Plain Toe (with a hint of Olive).


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSoul,
Your alden plain toe in cigar shell cordovan look great


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> Mystery thrift shoes. Anybody have any ideas on their provenance?


Patrick....very handsome shoes. Love the all leather soles and heels. When you get them redone, perhaps some new leather heels with v-cleats would be a good alternative? The heels will wear very quickly if they're just leather and don't have anything to slow down the wear process. Just a thought.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe boot
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Commando sole
> Argyle socks over the calf





LeatherSOUL said:


> 3/16/07...Alden Cigar Shell Cordovan Plain Toe (with a hint of Olive)


Mac & Tom: a fine display of Aldens, as usual.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Manchester" in chili calf


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> So since it looks like the original thread was lost, we're going to have to become envious of mcarthur's extensive Alden collection all over again? :icon_smile_wink:


The inescapable conclusion is that mac ran out of shoes to show and somehow tanked the thread. Investigators with shell cordovan sniffing dogs are being dispatched as I type...


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> The inescapable conclusion is that mac ran out of shoes to show and somehow tanked the thread. Investigators with shell cordovan sniffing dogs are being dispatched as I type...


AlanC,
As I am reading your post there is a dog barking at the back door and there is knocking at the front door. Need to sign off


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

UPDATE:

The cause of the lost threads has been found to be a software glitch in the recent vBulletin upgrade. According to the vB gods, the data is still there and all they have to do is figure out how to glue it back together. Yup. Just a little bit of Elmer's should do it. 

No matter what you may think there was really no skepticism or sarcasm in the foregoing paragraph. :crazy:


----------



## Smudger

*today's footwear*

Owing to mon Uncle, I wear a high-topped suede tan, waffle sole patterned, boot pour le desert et pour les affaires militaire. Le Brothers Brooks ne have pas une store in Aghanistan. Je cannot recommend any boutique pour gens ici.
Merci,
Bill


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden norwegian split toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
Commando soles
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## yachtie

Nice Norwegians Mac.


----------



## Connemara

yachtie said:


> Alden plain toe bluchers #8 shell cordovan (15+ years old)
> Alden whiskey shell cordovan monk straps (new this year)


Those monks are so gorgeous, yachtie.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we will go with the Alden wingtip boots, in cigar cordovan.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



eagle2250 said:


> Today we will go with the Alden wingtip boots, in cigar cordovan.


eagle2250,
Good looking shoes (pictures provided by Tom)


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## WingtipTom

Cole Haan tassel loafers in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden LHS
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks over the calf


Mac, outstanding shine on your LHS loafers. A good idea for "weekend wear".


----------



## Tom Rath

Brooks Brothers made in England lug sole boots. They are waxy brown leather and I wear them in all kinds of inclement weather.

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## jml90

Phil said:


> Brooks Brothers made in England lug sole boots. They are waxy brown leather and I wear them in all kinds of inclement weather.
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


THose are quite nice.


----------



## JohnMS

*Patrick's shoes....*

Those thrift shoes you have...aren't they the exact shoes worn by Nigel Bruce during the filming of the Sherlock Holmes movies? Just a guess.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## yachtie

Nice Fedora Mac! I'm wearing my camel Biltmore today (w navy DB and Alden whiskey shell monks)


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



WingtipTom said:


> Mac, outstanding shine on your LHS loafers. A good idea for "weekend wear".


WTT,
You are correct that the LHS is good for the weekend


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Nice Fedora Mac! I'm wearing my camel Biltmore today (w navy DB and Alden whiskey shell monks)


yachtie,
I would like to see a picture of your biltmore fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden norwegian split toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Commando soles
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> yachtie,
> I would like to see a picture of your biltmore fedora


I'll post it on this thread tonight.


----------



## yachtie

*As promised: Today's hat and tomorrow's footwear*

Camel Biltmore Fedora










Alden Medallion toe bluchers, #8 shell cordovan:


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie,
Good looking fedora and medallion tip bluchers


----------



## jml90

Is it an actaul Biltmore or Biltmore for Miller?


----------



## spinlps

yachtie said:


> Alden Medallion toe bluchers, #8 shell cordovan:


yachtie, I have these in black shell:

I prefer yours in #8 by far... very nice.


----------



## yachtie

jml90 said:


> Is it an actaul Biltmore or Biltmore for Miller?


Actual Biltmore as far as I know- fur felt, made in Canada. Says Biltmore Royal on the liner.(If that's a help  )


----------



## yachtie

spinlps said:


> yachtie, I have these in black shell:
> 
> I prefer yours in #8 by far... very nice.


Very nice in Black too!  What do you wear them with?


----------



## jml90

yachtie said:


> Actual Biltmore as far as I know- fur felt, made in Canada. Says Biltmore Royal on the liner.(If that's a help  )


Yeah it is; Biltmore makes hats for Miller ala EG for RLPL or Alden for BB.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden longwing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Alden longwing blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks over the calf


A classic, Mac. Very nice.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Yachtie and SpinLPs...very nice medallion bluchers...an underappreciated Alden shoe.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Phil said:


> Brooks Brothers made in England lug sole boots. They are waxy brown leather and I wear them in all kinds of inclement weather.


Phil-Nice boots! Gives me an idea for a new Alden.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

eagle2250 said:


> Today we will go with the Alden wingtip boots, in cigar cordovan.


Picture???


----------



## LeatherSOUL

3/20/07...EG Nevis in Olive.


----------



## jml90

AE MacNeils Cordovan colored pebble grain.


----------



## rip

It's Spring and I've pulled out the tan and white spectators!


----------



## spinlps

yachtie said:


> Very nice in Black too!  What do you wear them with?


Sadly, I don't wear them as often as I'd like. I've found myself going exclusively to the brown / cordovan shoe rack and ignoring the black rack far too much.


----------



## mcarthur

spinlps said:


> Sadly, I don't wear them as often as I'd like. I've found myself going exclusively to the brown / cordovan shoe rack and ignoring the black rack far too much.


Spinlps,
Your medallion tip in black shell cordovan would go very well with a navy blue suit


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Spinlps,
> Your medallion tip in black shell cordovan would go very well with a navy blue suit


:icon_smile: +1


----------



## yachtie

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yachtie and SpinLPs...very nice medallion bluchers...an underappreciated Alden shoe.


Not by me! Here's tomorrow's shoe:









 Cool EG's, Tom.


----------



## jcusey

yachtie said:


> Not by me! Here's tomorrow's shoe:


:aportnoy:

I will always be insanely jealous when you post that picture, yachtie. One of the most attractive Alden shoes made, I think.


----------



## AlanC

rip said:


> It's Spring and I've pulled out the tan and white spectators!





rip said:


> I would hold off on the bucks until late spring/summer. They seem a bit too... what shall I say... white, for early spring.


Specs:yes; bucks: no?


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



yachtie said:


> Not by me! Here's tomorrow's shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool EG's, Tom.


yachtie,
I like your medallion tip in cigar.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip bal
Burgundy shell cordovan
Ben Silver wool socks over the calf


----------



## AlanC

RL Polo/Crockett & Jones tan captoes


----------



## yachtie

Very nice Alan. Looks great with the grey socks.


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> yachtie,
> I like your medallion tip in cigar.


Cigar or whiskey shell?


----------



## yachtie

*Tomorrows footwear*

Alden handsewn norwegians; burgundy calfskin


----------



## yachtie

spinlps said:


> Cigar or whiskey shell?


It's in whiskey- or is Mac making a _suggestion? :icon_smile_big: _


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



spinlps said:


> Cigar or whiskey shell?


spinlps and yachtie,
The shoes are burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> spinlps and yachtie,
> The shoes are burgundy shell cordovan


Yours or mine? I'm confused


----------



## Tom Rath

Yachtie - amazing whiskey medallions.

Today is Alden color 8 shell tassels:

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Yours or mine? I'm confused


yachtie and spinlps,
I responsed to the color of my shoes. Yachtie you medallion tip in whiskey which I though was cigar is great looking.


----------



## yachtie

*Tomorrow's shoes*

Florsheim reprise: Brown Royal Imperial wing tips


----------



## anglophile23

brand spanking new Sperry Topsiders


----------



## eagle2250

Today we will be wearing our Alden LHS pennies, in #8 cordovan!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden norwegian split toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden norwegian split toe blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks over the calf


Outstanding shoes, Mac. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

My apologies for being so lacking in my photos contributions.

Today's A-E "Grayson" in black calf...


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Outstanding shine on your AE grayson


----------



## jml90

AE Wilberts Carmel. Then went to work and chaged to HH black harness boots


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing AE Graysons, in merlot calf.


----------



## yachtie

Alden whiskey shell monkstraps.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden LHS
Black shell cordovan
Ben Silver wool socks over the calf


----------



## eagle2250

Today for church and lunch after, it was my AE Graysons in merlot calf. After that, it was on with the Sperry Topsiders in amaretto calf, for an afternoon of adventure with the grandkids.


----------



## jcusey

Martegani Cortona penny loafer in tan:


----------



## PittDoc

yachtie said:


> Alden whiskey shell monkstraps.


Yachtie - Where are you getting all these whiskey shells? I have one pair of captoe bals but am craving more.


----------



## yachtie

PittDoc said:


> Yachtie - Where are you getting all these whiskey shells? I have one pair of captoe bals but am craving more.


Alden NYC. :icon_smile_big:

Today's shoe: Alden Ravello plain toe bluchers:


----------



## WingtipTom

Cordovan plain toe oxfords - unknown brand (a thrift store find - my apologies for the poor picture quality!)


----------



## yachtie

Very nice Tom. They look "built to last". Are those _triple _soles?


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks over the calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

Yachtie,
Your plain toe blucher in ravello shell cordovan looks good


----------



## PittDoc

yachtie said:


> Alden NYC. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Today's shoe: Alden Ravello plain toe bluchers:


You're killing me Yachtie...I've got to get back to NYC they must have something in whiskey or Ravello in a 7.5! You are feeding an addiction...like a drug dealer on a playground.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wingtip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
Ben Silver socks over the calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wingtip bal oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> Ben Silver socks over the calf


Mac, fantastic shine on your Alden wingtips!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Barrington" in black calf


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks over the calf


LOVE those cords. Where did you get them?


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Barrington" in black calf
> 
> WTT,
> An outstanding shine on your shoes. Keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur

LOVE those cords. Where did you get them?

The cords are made by hickey freeman and were purchased at Richards in Greenwich, CT


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
Ben Silver socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

Alden monkstraps, #8 shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
Ben Silver socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

JM Aristocraft Saddles
I like these better than the first pair I posted to the previous thread. A more elegant shape me thinks...


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> Ben Silver socks OTC


Very handsome shoes, Mac. Thanks for sharing!



spinlps said:


> JM Aristocraft Saddles
> I like these better than the first pair I posted to the previous thread. A more elegant shape me thinks...


Those *do* look nice, spin! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## spinlps

Posted on the old thread, first appearance here...

Alden of Carmel
Brown calf blucher on Plaza last and Commando soles


----------



## mcarthur

spinlps said:


> Posted on the old thread, first appearance here...
> 
> Alden of Carmel
> Brown calf blucher on Plaza last and Commando soles
> 
> Spinlps,
> Good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing them. They should be very comfortable to wear due to the plaza last and the commando sole


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip boot
Black shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

*A little story..*

Here's the new shoes. Alden loafers in #8 shell cordovan. My 8 year old son and I are having a day out downtown doing some "window shopping". So we wander into the local Alden dealer just to look around ( bad idea) and I have been looking at a loafer so I try these on. Well I've bought enough shoes recently so I'm going to take a pass, but the kid says: " they look good and when things look good you should buy them". Suffice it to say, don't bring your 8 year old "style advisor" with you shopping :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250

yachtie said:


> Here's the new shoes. Alden loafers in #8 shell cordovan. My 8 year old son and I are having a day out downtown doing some "window shopping". So we wander into the local Alden dealer just to look around ( bad idea) and I have been looking at a loafer so I try these on. Well I've bought enough shoes recently so I'm going to take a pass, but the kid says: " they look good and when things look good you should buy them". Suffice it to say, don't bring your 8 year old "style advisor" with you shopping :icon_smile_big:


As they say, "from the mouths of Babes"...A great looking pair of shoes and a precious memory of an outing with your son! Thanks for sharing both, yachtie.


----------



## southernstunna

yachtie said:


> Here's the new shoes. Alden loafers in #8 shell cordovan. My 8 year old son and I are having a day out downtown doing some "window shopping". So we wander into the local Alden dealer just to look around ( bad idea) and I have been looking at a loafer so I try these on. Well I've bought enough shoes recently so I'm going to take a pass, but the kid says: " they look good and when things look good you should buy them". Suffice it to say, don't bring your 8 year old "style advisor" with you shopping :icon_smile_big:


hahaha. That's hilarious. I love the shoes though, nice find.


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Here's the new shoes. Alden loafers in #8 shell cordovan. My 8 year old son and I are having a day out downtown doing some "window shopping". So we wander into the local Alden dealer just to look around ( bad idea) and I have been looking at a loafer so I try these on. Well I've bought enough shoes recently so I'm going to take a pass, but the kid says: " they look good and when things look good you should buy them". Suffice it to say, don't bring your 8 year old "style advisor" with you shopping :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Yachtie,
> The 986 is a wonderful shoe almost as good as your story. What did your wife say? You need to go shopping next weekend with your son so you can 563 to your collection. (winks)


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie,
> The 986 is a wonderful shoe almost as good as your story. What did your wife say? You need to go shopping next weekend with your son so you can 563 to your collection. (winks)


The wife's out of town this weekend.  .
The boy will come to my aid though- after all, it was his idea :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

Yachtie,
You are a good man


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip boot
Cigar shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

Outstanding boot Mac, was that a special order?


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



yachtie said:


> Outstanding boot Mac, was that a special order?


Yachtie,
Thank you! It was a special order


----------



## anglophile23

yachtie said:


> Here's the new shoes. Alden loafers in #8 shell cordovan. My 8 year old son and I are having a day out downtown doing some "window shopping". So we wander into the local Alden dealer just to look around ( bad idea) and I have been looking at a loafer so I try these on. Well I've bought enough shoes recently so I'm going to take a pass, but the kid says: " they look good and when things look good you should buy them". Suffice it to say, don't bring your 8 year old "style advisor" with you shopping :icon_smile_big:


 Great shoes,great story

And Mcarther-some of the best boots I've ever seen


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dug out some cream coloured socks today, with the Church's loafers.


----------



## spinlps

Polo Darlton Pennies in Dark Brown Shell Cordovan

I was about to retake this pic but I think its an example of recent threads discussing the color variation of shell from shoe to shoe or even under different lighting. The shoes in person aren't nearly so drastic in difference; the right shoe is ever so slightly lighter in shade.

This pic is in natural light, no flash. Apologize for the fuzziness in pics lately... trying to figure out the camera in the new Pearl.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

spinlps,
Good looking shoes. I like your argyle socks


----------



## R_Ingber

BRAND NEW WEEJUNS!!!!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip bal boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> spinlps,
> Good looking shoes. I like your argyle socks


Thanks mac. The double soles on these loafers are growing on me but they take forever to break in... I'm still not there with these.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

WTT,
Great shine on your AE grayson


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

spinlps,
The double soless do take a longer period to break in. In the long term you will greatly appreciate the double soles


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Mcarthur,

Those straight tip boots remind me of a proper British officer's ammo boot circa WWII, only better due to the shell cord. Fantastic things.

Let me ask you advice. I've been hunting for a pair of boots lately and I think that shell cord is the way to go. These boots will be worn in sloppy weather including rain and light snow. Alden of Carmel's commando soled Indy boot looked promising. Delivery probably wouldn't be until November, though. There may be alternatives available with double leather soles. Have you used yours in rough conditions? For the uses I've described, would you say they are adequate? On your special orders, what did turnaround time look like?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mcarthur

*Shell cordovan boots*



A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Mcarthur,
> 
> Those straight tip boots remind me of a proper British officer's ammo boot circa WWII, only better due to the shell cord. Fantastic things.
> 
> Let me ask you advice. I've been hunting for a pair of boots lately and I think that shell cord is the way to go. These boots will be worn in sloppy weather including rain and light snow. Alden of Carmel's commando soled Indy boot looked promising. Delivery probably wouldn't be until November, though. There may be alternatives available with double leather soles. Have you used yours in rough conditions? For the uses I've described, would you say they are adequate? On your special orders, what did turnaround time look like?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


AQG,
If the boots are going to be utilized strictly for casual wear then the Indy boot in shell cordovan would work well. The alden of carmel AF 68 with commando sole or leathsoul Indy boot with double sole would both meet you requirements. Shell cordovan is excellent for wet weather. However, I protect my shoes my wearing tingley rubbers. My experience on special orders has been nine months to a year.
Mac


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Thanks, McArthur. I think that based on my experience with the 974 double sole, I'll wait it out for the commando sole Indy boots to come in. Still, a special order of your ammo boots combined with that thin commando sole would be perfect...


----------



## spinlps

These blackberry pics are getting worse...
Vintage Johnston Murphy Crown Aristocraft wingtips of Shell Cordovan


Just to show how bad these pics are I found old pics of this shoe on my laptop. How sad is that?


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Thanks, McArthur. I think that based on my experience with the 974 double sole, I'll wait it out for the commando sole Indy boots to come in. Still, a special order of your ammo boots combined with that thin commando sole would be perfect...


AQG,
I would recommend that you purchase the straight tip boot because it can be utilized in both business attire and casual attire


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
Ben Silver socks OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

spinlps said:


> Just to show how bad these pics are I found old pics of this shoe on my laptop. How sad is that?


"Let's make our product a little crappier, and charge the same price. No one will notice."

Thanks a lot, corporate f***in' America.
DocD


----------



## yachtie

Alden whiskey medallion tip bluchers- No pic so as to save jcusey from needless anguish. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WingtipTom

spinlps said:


> Vintage Johnston Murphy Crown Aristocraft wingtips of Shell Cordovan


Very nice J&M's spinlps! They really show the quality of the Aristocraft line.



mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip bal oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> Ben Silver socks OTC


It seems we've chosen the same style & brand for today, Mac. You're are higher quality than mine, however. Outstanding shine, as always.


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden captoes in light brown calf


----------



## LeatherSOUL

4/3/07...Alden Black Shell Cordovan Chukka Boots.


----------



## spinlps

Doctor Damage said:


> "Let's make our product a little crappier, and charge the same price. No one will notice."
> 
> Thanks a lot, corporate f***in' America.
> DocD


DD - not sure I follow? The sad comment was self directed: how sad is it that I have pics of my shoes on my laptop.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



yachtie said:


> Alden whiskey medallion tip bluchers- No pic so as to save jcusey from needless anguish. :icon_smile_wink:


Yachtie,
When you have the opportunity, I would like to see a picture of your medallion tip bal.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

WTT,
The shine on your Alden cap toe is very good


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

LeatherSoul,
Your chukka boots in black shell cordovan look very well


----------



## yachtie

WingtipTom said:


> Alden captoes in light brown calf


Tom-
Very nice combo with the blue slacks! :aportnoy:


----------



## AlanC

Sanders & Sanders (made in England) for E.T. Wright double monks 
(flash washed them out a little)


----------



## yachtie

Alden calfskin norwegians in color #8


----------



## spinlps

AE Bradley in Burgandy Shell Cordovan


----------



## jml90

spinlps said:


> DD - not sure I follow? The sad comment was self directed: how sad is it that I have pics of my shoes on my laptop.


I think he was referring to how sad J&M's current line is.


----------



## WingtipTom

spinlps said:


> AE Bradley in Burgandy Shell Cordovan


I've always liked the look of the "Bradley" model, but I've never been able to find a pair in my size, either on eBay or in a thrift store. Your pic proves how exceptional these shoes look in shell cordovan! Thanks for sharing. :thumbs-up:


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Lloyd" in black calf


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden shells: cap toe 9-eyelet boots in cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden norwegian split toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan 
Commando sole
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

Yachtie, WTT and spinlps,
Nice looking shoes!
Thank you for posting a picture


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
Commando soles
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Very handsome tassel loafers, Mac. Outstanding shine on them, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your Alden plain toe's, Mac.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Manchester" in chili calf


----------



## anglophile23

Brown country grain derbys from CT


----------



## AlanC

AE Park Avenues


----------



## jackmccullough

KSwiss.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> AE Park Avenues


Nice shoes especially considering the deal that was got.

Guess I'll post mine while I'm here
Brown/white Broadstreets


----------



## mcarthur

*today's footwear*



WingtipTom said:


> AE "Manchester" in chili calf
> 
> WTT,
> Nice looking tassel loafers


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



AlanC said:


> AE Park Avenues
> 
> AlanC,
> Nice looking black park avenue


----------



## spinlps

Alden 974's in #8


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip boot
Cigar shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

Love those boots Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> AE Park Avenues


Very handsome, PA's, Alan! I love mine.



spinlps said:


> Alden 974's in #8


I love those wingtip bal oxfords. The petina on them is amazing!



mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip boot
> Cigar shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Sharp boots, Mac. Love the color, and the shine.


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Fortney" in burgundy calf


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip boot
> Cigar shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Beautiful boots, Mac. Another custom job?


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

Yachtie, WTT and Spinlps
Thank you for the compliment
The straight tip boots in cigar shell cordovan were a special order


----------



## Tucker

J. Crew boat shoes
no socks

Edisto Beach, SC


----------



## TradTeacher

Tucker said:


> J. Crew boat shoes
> no socks
> 
> Edisto Beach, SC


Jealousy, nothing but jealousy...

TT:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250

Today we shall ensconce our feet in Alden LHS pennys', in #8 cordovan....and enviously think of Tuck, lying in that hammock, wearing his Topsiders!


----------



## yachtie

No more being an Easter slugabed- back to work. Alden captoe bals in black shell cordovan.


----------



## spinlps

Royal Tweed Premium Grade Bookbinder Longwings... yada yada yada

My go to beater shoes when the forecast calls for rain and t-storms. Note the unfortunate "patina" in the toe area. I could work with it if these were nice calfskins but the corrected grain is all but impossible to, well, correct.


----------



## LeicaLad

*10 April 2007*

Office wear today: Alden blucher boots, matched with Samurai 5000BK denim.








​
Feet resting on the Huey II's gun mount, looking down on the Bara River Valley, Khyber Agency, along the Pak-Afghan border. Lovely weather today.


----------



## yachtie

yachtie said:


> No more being an Easter slugabed- back to work. Alden captoe bals in black shell cordovan.


Here's the pic:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

Yachtie,
Your alden straight tip bal oxford in black shell cordovan are looking good


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Alden 974s for the return from the long weekend.


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie,
> Your alden straight tip bal oxford in black shell cordovan are looking good


Thanks Mac! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Alden 974s for the return from the long weekend.


AQG,
When you have the opportunity could you post a picture of your wing tip bal oxford


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

yachtie said:


>





mcarthur said:


>


Gentlemen, an outstanding display of footwear today!  Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "MacNeil" in black polished cobbler calfskin


----------



## LeatherSOUL

4/10/07...BRAND NEW Alden Plaza Last Loafers. (New stock shoe for Alden, not a make-up)


----------



## mcarthur

^


LeatherSOUL said:


> 4/10/07...BRAND NEW Alden Plaza Last Loafers. (New stock shoe for Alden, not a make-up)
> 
> LeatherSoul,
> Good looking shoes. Is it calf or shell?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> ^
> 
> 
> LeatherSOUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4/10/07...BRAND NEW Alden Plaza Last Loafers. (New stock shoe for Alden, not a make-up)
> 
> LeatherSoul,
> Good looking shoes. Is it calf or shell?
> 
> 
> 
> Calf...also available in walnut and brown suede.
Click to expand...


----------



## spinlps

LeatherSOUL said:


> Calf...also available in walnut and brown suede.


Bet those would look great in the suede. How widespread is the distribution on these? Select dealers only for now?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

spinlps said:


> Bet those would look great in the suede. How widespread is the distribution on these? Select dealers only for now?


I don't know who ordered them, but if any AA members are interested, just let me know.


----------



## Duck

Dirty Bucs by Bass work well with my Nanny Reds


----------



## yachtie

Duck said:


> Dirty Bucs by Bass work well with my Nanny Reds


Seeing how it's snowing here, this is like looking into another world.


----------



## yachtie

Alden plain toe bluchers in Ravello shell cordovan.


----------



## LeicaLad

*11 April 2007*

Those Ravello bluchers sure are beautiful!

Office wear today: Grenson Ilkley boots, matched with Sugar Cane 1945 Lee repros.








Back at rest on the Huey's gun rest, we're looking down at Bajaur Tribal Agency, north of the Khyber Pass. Below, over Upper Dir, further north from Bajaur. Google Earth to get an idea.








I polish my shoes, too. Direct sunlight brings out the waxy-ness of the leather in these country boots. The gunny next to me had rather grim Pak army issue boots. Edited out in respect of the refined sensibilities here.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

^ Leicalad,
Those are great pictures. Please take care of yourself


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wing tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## Leather man

yachtie said:


> Alden plain toe bluchers in Ravello shell cordovan.


What superb looking shoes! Great colour for shell cordovan - never seen this one before:icon_smile:


----------



## LSeca

First post here for me. I wear alot of Italian shoes, but I find myself wearing my Alden shell monks more and more.


----------



## upr_crust

*Possibly not entirely Trad, but at least from . . .*

. . . BB - Peal monk strap ankle boots.

https://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0099ad5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



LSeca said:


> First post here for me. I wear alot of Italian shoes, but I find myself wearing my Alden shell monks more and more.
> 
> LSeca,
> Welcome. Nice looking shoes


----------



## LeatherSOUL

LSeca said:


> First post here for me. I wear alot of Italian shoes, but I find myself wearing my Alden shell monks more and more.


Welcome and nice 954's!


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC





upr_crust said:


> . . . BB - Peal monk strap ankle boots.





LSeca said:


> First post here for me. I wear alot of Italian shoes, but I find myself wearing my Alden shell monks more and more.





yachtie said:


> Alden plain toe bluchers in Ravello shell cordovan.


Gentlemen, a very handsome array of footwear on your feet today. Thank you for sharing with the rest of us!


----------



## WingtipTom

Grenson wingtip tassel loafers in burgundy calf...a thrift store find from a few years ago


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Grenson wingtip tassel loafers in burgundy calf...a thrift store find from a few years ago
> 
> WTT,
> A great shine on your shoes


----------



## yachtie

Alden medallion toe bluchers in #8 shell cordovan


----------



## spinlps

First wearing of AE MacNeil's in Burgandy Shell. Still trying to clean up the white residue in the lacing area. I only have this buildup on AE shells; have never seen it on Alden's.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Barrington" in black calf


----------



## LeicaLad

*12 April 2007*

Today's Office Wear: My bespoke Afghan Chappals, matched with 1947 Sugar Cane Levi repro jeans. Yes, I know that the black wool socks are slightly gauche, but it was rather cold up in the mountain air today.








​
The chappals, official footwear of the Pathans, were a custom order, with lots of measurements. Made down in the Old City of Peshawar. I call this a "true chiseled toe" look. (Meaning, you take a chisel to the front end!) They are very comfortable, if you like open-backed/heel-strapped shoes. Next, I'm having a pair made in suede.

Today was friendly territory: Kala Dhaka and Kohistan, NWFP. Hundreds upon hundreds of acres of opium poppy in bloom. Stunning scenery, to say the least. No one shot at us today, either. :icon_smile_big:








​
Poppy blossoms.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today'd footwear*

Leicalad,
I appreciate your pictures. Please keep it up


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



spinlps said:


> First wearing of AE MacNeil's in Burgandy Shell. Still trying to clean up the white residue in the lacing area. I only have this buildup on AE shells; have never seen it on Alden's.
> 
> spinlps,
> You can find the white residue on Alden shell cordovan shoes.
> Use horsehair brush to eliminate the white residue


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



WingtipTom said:


> AE "Barrington" in black calf
> 
> WTT,
> As usual a great shine on your shoes


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## Tucker

Same ol' boat shoes.










My last vacation picture, I promise.


----------



## yachtie

*Tomorrow's shoe*

Alden whiskey shell monks. I'm starting on a patina with mid-tan and neutral polish.


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Alden whiskey shell monks. I'm starting on a patina with mid-tan and neutral polish.
> 
> Yachtie,
> Do you use black polish on your monks in whiskey shell cordovan?


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie,
> Do you use black polish on your monks in whiskey shell cordovan?


Hi Mac- No black, just mid tan Kiwi or Neutral Kiwi. I may try brown but _very sparingly._


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



yachtie said:


> Hi Mac- No black, just mid tan Kiwi or Neutral Kiwi. I may try brown but _very sparingly._


Yachtie,
Do you use black polish on cigar and burgundy shell cordovan?


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie,
> Do you use black polish on cigar and burgundy shell cordovan?


Brown on Cigar and Alden's #8 on the #8 shoes. After time the #8 polish makes for a beautiful color.


----------



## BrianKay

After reading, and drooling over, this thread and its dearly departed predecessor, I'd thought I'd step up to the plate and contribute some of mine.

Today was Brooks Bros/Peal & Co/Alfred Sargent Semi-Brogue in "autumn brown burnished calf" (see: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/detail.php?stock_ID=470) with Polo argyle socks.


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## eagle2250

Today we go with the AE McNeils, in chili calf. They look pretty snappy in combination with a BB white OCBD and Levi 501 Original, preshrunks!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



yachtie said:


> Brown on Cigar and Alden's #8 on the #8 shoes. After time the #8 polish makes for a beautiful color.


Yachtie,
Thank you for the information


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



BrianKay said:


> After reading, and drooling over, this thread and its dearly departed predecessor, I'd thought I'd step up to the plate and contribute some of mine.
> 
> BrianKay,
> Welcome to the forum and thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



WingtipTom said:


> J&M "Melton" in burgundy calf
> 
> WTT,
> Nice looking shoes with an outstanding shine


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
Commando soles
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## jackmccullough

After the snow last night: Bass Waterproof black captoes. Yes, of course the sole is rubber! The model name is Wallstreet.


----------



## spinlps

JM Aristocraft Saddles


----------



## yachtie

*Tomorrow's shoes*

Taking the kids to the "Y" tomorrow. Alden plain toe bluchers in brown suede with commando soles


----------



## eagle2250

Today we have the grandkids first (organized) soccer game! Sounds like the perfect reason for wearing the Quoddy boats, in brown cowhide w/gum sole.


----------



## LeicaLad

*Friday the 13th*

If I'm using too much thread space, I apologize. This is the last for a while.

Final Chopper Shots: End of the opium poppy survey second round. My Friday the 13th included 5 hours of chopper time over Aurakzai Tribal Agency, 3 hours of armored car driving, and then 5 hours of a commercial flight to Bangkok for a week with the family. Whew. 








Friday 13th wear was bespoke Afghan chappals in brown, matched (again) with 1947 Sugar Cane Levi repro jeans. I actually think the suede version will be the best for matching with jeans. 








A closer shot to show the stitching:








That's me in the chopper. Shot from the second chopper.








A scene from the Kohistan Hills.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

^ Greeat pictures! Have a good vacation with your family


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden dark brown suede kit
Six eyelets
Commando sole
BS socks OTC


----------



## HistoryDoc




----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Alden dark brown suede kit
> Six eyelets
> Commando sole
> BS socks OTC





yachtie said:


> Taking the kids to the "Y" tomorrow. Alden plain toe bluchers in brown suede with commando soles


I see great minds think alike. Good choice Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

^


yachtie said:


> I see great minds think alike. Good choice Mac!


You are correct! 
Keep up the good work


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Wow, HistoryDoc, Campers. Not something you normally see around here.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









In honor of the weather
Tingley rubbers


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> In honor of the weather
> Tingley rubbers


I wore mine today, as well.


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Alden LHS
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Different socks but 2 for 2. :icon_smile_big: this is fun.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

Yachtie,
The trad goes from father to son.


----------



## HistoryDoc

LeatherSOUL said:


> Wow, HistoryDoc, Campers. Not something you normally see around here.


My version of "GTH" I guess. I can't seem to part with those shoes. The soles are totally shot but dark polish and new laces keep them looking new. I know we aren't supposed to care about comfort either, but those are the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned. I was waiting for the ridicule from the forum, but I looked good that day and those were the shoes I was wearing.


----------



## jml90

HistoryDoc said:


> My version of "GTH" I guess. I can't seem to part with those shoes. The soles are totally shot but dark polish and new laces keep them looking new. I know we aren't supposed to care about comfort either, but those are the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned. I was waiting for the ridicule from the forum, but I looked good that day and those were the shoes I was wearing.


Pardon my ignorance, but what are "Campers"?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

jml90 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what are "Campers"?


They're a Spanish casual shoe brand that is famous for their extremely comfortable "bowling" shoe styled shoes.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Most of the shoes are terrible. My shoes are probably the most subdued model they offer. My shoe is the Pelotas Ariel: 
Pelotas Ariel
27651-008
Dark brown leather lace-up shoe with rubber sole.
Original concept by Camper inspired by the footwear used by pioneers in sports.
Price 165 USD




Not trad.


----------



## eagle2250

HistoryDoc: 
May you take comfort in the fact that you are not alone. I have a pair of the high top version of the Pelotas...and you are absolutely right, they are very comfortable shoes! While they may not have seen a great deal of wear recently, I will pull them off the shelf today and wear them as a "tip of the old hat" to a cyber-friend. Take care and have a great day!
Eagle


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Cigar shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## jml90

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Park Avenue" in burgundy calf


Are those corrected grain?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> Alden cap toe boot
> Cigar shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


And with these, you've outdone even yourself, Mac. I have the same shoes, but in #8, which are nice, but those absolutely take the cake. Were they special orders?

Tom? What are the chances?


----------



## WingtipTom

jml90 said:


> Are those corrected grain?


Honestly, I'm not sure.  I found them at a thrift store a couple years ago.


----------



## About Town

*Tingley Trio*

Quote:
Originally Posted by mcarthur 
In honor of the weather
Tingley rubbers

I wore mine today, as well.

Alan C.

Today makes two days in row and the forecast is such that I probably
where my Tingleys Tuesday as well. 
About Town


----------



## About Town

*If I were english I'd use my rubbers to erase that psot*

Make that

"I'll probably wear"


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> And with these, you've outdone even yourself, Mac. I have the same shoes, but in #8, which are nice, but those absolutely take the cake. Were they special orders?
> 
> HL Poling and Sons,
> The cigar were a special order. Your cap toe in burgundy is a great looking boot.


----------



## yachtie

*Tomorrow's shoe*

Alden whiskey shell medallion bluchers:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Tingley rubbers


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

yachtie said:


>





mcarthur said:


>


Very handsome shoes, gentlemen! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

French Shriner plaintoe oxfords in black calf


----------



## jml90

WingtipTom said:


> French Shriner plaintoe oxfords in black calf


How's the quality on those? There's a pair in mmy siZe on ebay.


----------



## yachtie

*Tomorrow's shoe*

Very nice monks Alan :icon_smile:

AE Hampsteads in chili calf


----------



## WingtipTom

jml90 said:


> How's the quality on those? There's a pair in mmy siZe on ebay.


The quality is actually quite good. Not as good as A-E's or Alden's, but I'm still very satisfied with them. I found these on eBay (brand new) about 6 months ago. I don't think I paid more than $50 for them, including shipping.


----------



## WingtipTom

yachtie said:


> AE Hampsteads in chili calf


Very handsome shoes, yachtie! Very "Summer-y" of you. 

...and Alan, interesting style for monk straps. I love the color, too!


----------



## WingtipTom

Peal & Co. split-toe oxfords in black calf


----------



## eagle2250

Perhaps I'll go for a bit of a "funky" 60's look with today's footgear...time to pull out the "antique" tan (created the old fashioned way, with just time), calfskin Clarks Wallabees! Not TRAD but, comfy!


----------



## tntele

*Alden 325*

First post, longtime Alden wearer and addict. I'm wearing my Alden 325 purchased about 15 years ago. Unique model made only for Harold's out of Oklahoma. The story I heard was that Harold Powell, obviously of Harold's, helped design this shoe with Alden and that it was to be sold exclusively through his stores only. They made two models, the 325 (Black Calfskin) and the 329 (#8 Shell Cordovan). Currently, you can only get the 329. It is essentially a full strap penny with a plain toe, unique and very sophisticated in my opinion. Aberdeen last of course! I do not know how to post a picture, can someone help?


----------



## HistoryDoc

tntele said:


> First post, longtime Alden wearer and addict. I'm wearing my Alden 325 purchased about 15 years ago. Unique model made only for Harold's out of Oklahoma. The story I heard was that Harold Powell, obviously of Harold's, helped design this shoe with Alden and that it was to be sold exclusively through his stores only. They made two models, the 325 (Black Calfskin) and the 329 (#8 Shell Cordovan). Currently, you can only get the 329. It is essentially a full strap penny with a plain toe, unique and very sophisticated in my opinion. Aberdeen last of course! I do not know how to post a picture, can someone help?


To post photos I use:

https://tinypic.com/


----------



## yachtie

Welcome tntele! There's a "sticky" on how to post pictures on the fashion forum (look at the top). you'll have to get an account on imageshack or photobucket and load your pictures there.


----------



## tntele

I just saw the sticky on the other page. All I have at work now if my crappy blackberry camera. I'll try it with this or post some proper photos tonight.


----------



## tntele

https://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t56/tntele/

I hope this works!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



tntele said:


> https://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t56/tntele/
> 
> I hope this works!


tntele,
Welcome to the forum! Thank you for posting your picture. On my screen the picture was too light


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden norwegian split toe oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Commando sole
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

Alden cap toe balmorals in black shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Black shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Lloyd" in black calf










...and no, this isn't the same suit as yesterday.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

WTT,
Nice looking wing tips with a good shine


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Yachtie-Post a pic of your whiskey Aldens in a worn in state for us!


----------



## yachtie

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yachtie-Post a pic of your whiskey Aldens in a worn in state for us!


Will do Leathersoul. That pic is getting old.

Today, Alden medallion toe bluchers in #8 shell.


----------



## spinlps

Alden BB Unlined SC Pennies


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Cigar shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Alden cap toe boot
> Cigar shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


I WANT THOSE BOOTS! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



yachtie said:


> I WANT THOSE BOOTS! :icon_smile_big:


Yachtie,
What is your shoe size?


----------



## HistoryDoc

If McArthur is selling shoes, I want in. Ol' HistoryDoc is 10.5D.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

yachtie said:


> I WANT THOSE BOOTS! :icon_smile_big:


Me, too! I wonder what the chances would be of a Leather Soul make-up? (Ducks as he realizes he's opening up a very messy can of worms.)


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie,
> What is your shoe size?


The question of the year :icon_smile_big: - depends on the last. 12C in a Barrie to 12E in an Aberdeen.

Just kidding , my friend. Enjoy your fine boots!


----------



## yachtie

Alden LHS in #8 shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

Very nice Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



yachtie said:


> Very nice Mac!


Yachtie,
Thank you
How about a picture of your 986?


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Mac, very handsome shoes and a fantastic shine, as usual!


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the Red Wing work boots, crafted from heavy brown cowhide and sporting a lugged, oil resistant sole. I can't believe I'm spending a 15 minute break from yardwork to post in these fora! Perhaps we need some professional help here...what say thee all? (wink, wink)


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



eagle2250 said:


> Today it's the Red Wing work boots, crafted from heavy brown cowhide and sporting a lugged, oil resistant sole. I can't believe I'm spending a 15 minute break from yardwork to post in these fora! Perhaps we need some professional help here...what say thee all? (wink, wink)


Eagle,
That is the advantage of a laptop. Stop your task and post on your laptop and back to work. (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden 986
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

J & M "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Very nice, Mac! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

^


WingtipTom said:


> J & M "Melton" in burgundy calf
> 
> WTT,
> Outstanding shine on your shoes.


----------



## jml90

AE Byrons Chili.


----------



## WingtipTom

J & M "Waverly" in burgundy calf


----------



## eagle2250

Today it is the AE Lexingtons, in burgundy calf.


----------



## Untilted

FIRST PAIR OF ALDEN!!!

663 in Burgundy Calf

https://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldenyn6.jpg


----------



## abc123

Untitled, nice looking shoes. Are you converted to Aldens now? 

Just wait until you try the 563


----------



## bd79cc

Untilted said:


> FIRST PAIR OF ALDEN!!!
> 
> 663 in Burgundy Calf
> 
> https://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldenyn6.jpg


A sublime pair of loafers! How great they look!


----------



## Untilted

abc123 said:


> Untitled, nice looking shoes. Are you converted to Aldens now?
> 
> Just wait until you try the 563


I would only buy aldens on ebay, and my size is pretty limited, haha. I definitely love how the leather feels.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



Untilted said:


> FIRST PAIR OF ALDEN!!!
> 
> 663 in Burgundy Calf
> 
> Untilted,
> Congratulations on your first pair of Alden shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

Sebago Caymans. When I first started out here I swore I would never wear loafers. They embodied sissiness to my eye. Now, especially with the advent of decent weather, I feel positively insulted at the idea of encasing my feet in the laced-up prison.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden norwegian split toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



Patrick06790 said:


> Sebago Caymans. When I first started out here I swore I would never wear loafers. They embodied sissiness to my eye. Now, especially with the advent of decent weather, I feel positively insulted at the idea of encasing my feet in the laced-up prison.
> 
> Patrick,
> Now that you have taken the big leap, your next pair will be tassel loafers


----------



## LeatherSOUL

4/24/07...Alden Cigar/Black Shell Cordovan Combination V-Tips


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



LeatherSOUL said:


> 4/24/07...Alden Cigar/Black Shell Cordovan Combination V-Tips
> 
> LeatherSoul,
> Good looking shoes


----------



## yachtie

*Tomorrow's shoe*

Alden whiskey shell medallion tip bluchers
And- by request, a current pic!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

yachtie said:


> Alden whiskey shell medallion tip bluchers
> And- by request, a current pic!


They still look brand new! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## mannaman

Oxblood Alden wingtips, 3.5 yrs old. Still one of my favs!


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick06790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sebago Caymans. When I first started out here I swore I would never wear loafers. They embodied sissiness to my eye. Now, especially with the advent of decent weather, I feel positively insulted at the idea of encasing my feet in the laced-up prison.
> 
> Patrick,
> Now that you have taken the big leap, your next pair will be tassel loafers
> 
> 
> 
> My latest theory says the tassel is where the government hides the tracking chip. Wearing the tin-foil hat is bad enough; for the moment I will pass on compounding both the sartorial and surveillance problems simultaneously.
Click to expand...


----------



## mpcsb

Patrick06790 said:


> mcarthur said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest theory says the tassel is where the government hides the tracking chip. Wearing the tin-foil hat is bad enough; for the moment I will pass on compounding both the sartorial and surveillance problems simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - but Patrick, the Kool-aid doesn't taste _that_ bad - I sometimes stare at the floor in my closet and gaze at the many pairs of tassels, black, ...cordo,....... brown................oh, what was I saying?
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> mcarthur said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest theory says the tassel is where the government hides the tracking chip. Wearing the tin-foil hat is bad enough; for the moment I will pass on compounding both the sartorial and surveillance problems simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a nice pair of tin-foil overshoes solve that problem? (smile)
Click to expand...


----------



## bd79cc

Patrick06790 said:


> Sebago Caymans. When I first started out here I swore I would never wear loafers. They embodied sissiness to my eye. Now, especially with the advent of decent weather, I feel positively insulted at the idea of encasing my feet in the laced-up prison.


Fine-looking pair of Caymans you have there. Congratulations on your new-found enthusiasm for loafers!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



Patrick06790 said:


> mcarthur said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest theory says the tassel is where the government hides the tracking chip. Wearing the tin-foil hat is bad enough; for the moment I will pass on compounding both the sartorial and surveillance problems simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick,
> Now I know how my wife knows my whereabouts. Do not pass until you have tried.
Click to expand...


----------



## Untilted

i'm eyeing on a pair of AE wingtip tassel loafers, they are addictive!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wing tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

*Today's shoe*

Alden Ravello shell plain toe bluchers


----------



## LeatherSOUL

yachtie said:


> Alden Ravello shell plain toe bluchers


Ohh, my favorite color of shell...besides Mahogany which is even rarer.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mannaman said:


> Oxblood Alden wingtips, 3.5 yrs old. Still one of my favs!


Let's see a pic!


----------



## HistoryDoc

yachtie said:


> Alden Ravello shell plain toe bluchers


Love 'em. Perfect. Clean, classic. Nice.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

4/26/07...Alden Walnut Calf Wing Tip Bals


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
Commando sole
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## yachtie

Alden monkstraps in #8 shell cordovan


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe boot
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Commando sole
> Argyle socks OTC


Mac: It is a toss-up as to whether you or wingtip tom are able to bring out the shine, in the Alden cords, for the best effect. Wow, what a shine! How do you do that? I can make mine shine but, not nearly so well.


----------



## AlanC

^I say we do a Wingtip Tom/Mcarthur shoeshine cage match with only a single tin lid of water in the center of the cage.

Tom, I _love_ those Alden wingtips.


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> ^I say we do a Wingtip Tom/Mcarthur shoeshine cage match with only a single tin lid of water in the center of the cage.
> 
> Tom, I _love_ those Alden wingtips.


I'm sure Mac would win hands down.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## well-kept

WingtipTom said:


> I'm sure Mac would win hands down.


Feet down too.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

WTT-
You are much to modest. In my book you are number 1


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



eagle2250 said:


> Mac: It is a toss-up as to whether you or wingtip tom are able to bring out the shine, in the Alden cords, for the best effect. Wow, what a shine! How do you do that? I can make mine shine but, not nearly so well.


Eagle-
My formula is very simple-(1) wipe the shoes with a damp cloth (2) brush with horsehair shoe brush (3) bluff with smooth cloth (4) only apply polish after 10 to 15 wearings
Good luck!


----------



## eagle2250

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Grayson" in black calf


Wingtip Tom:

My AE Graysons, cordovan or calfskin, have never looked that good...Great shine!


----------



## WingtipTom

eagle2250 said:


> Wingtip Tom:
> 
> My AE Graysons, cordovan or calfskin, have never looked that good...Great shine!


Thanks, eagle. You're too kind. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



WingtipTom said:


> AE "Grayson" in black calf
> 
> WTT-
> Outstanding shine


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Tingley rubbers


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden cap toe boot
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Very nice boots, Mac! Love the shine, as always! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



WingtipTom said:


> Very nice boots, Mac! Love the shine, as always! :icon_smile_big:


WTT-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## AlanC

*Shoes for Mac to hate*

Ralph Lauren by Crockett & Jones shoes


----------



## anglophile23

USA-made Bass weejuns
argyle socks


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Ralph Lauren by Crockett & Jones shoes


Rebellious, yet subtle.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



AlanC said:


> Ralph Lauren by Crockett & Jones shoes


AlanC-
I am sorry to disappoint you but I like your shoes


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden 986
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Alden 986
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyle socks OTC


Mac, you have inspired me...today it will be the Alden LHS's, in burgundy shell cord!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



eagle2250 said:


> Mac, you have inspired me...today it will be the Alden LHS's, in burgundy shell cord!


Eagle-
Good choice! How about argyle socks?


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> Eagle-
> Good choice! How about argyle socks?


How about none!?! :icon_smile_wink: 
BB LHS 763's in #8


----------



## LeatherSOUL

spinlps said:


> How about none!?! :icon_smile_wink:
> BB LHS 763's in #8


No socks...NICE.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



spinlps said:


> How about none!?! :icon_smile_wink:
> BB LHS 763's in #8


Spinlps-
Nice looking shoes! Need argyle


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> Spinlps-
> Nice looking shoes! Need argyle


Mac & Tom,

Thanks. These pics don't do the shoes and their 12 years of patina justice. I was walking outside over lunch and admired the many shades of burgandy, black, and chocolate.

As an aside, I ran into one of our West Coast sales reps this morning and he noticed my lack of hosiery and said I was on the right track given today's 90 degree weather. Then he did a double-take and asked if my loafers were shell cordovan... an interesting discussion of tradly footwear, mainly BB & Alden, followed. What a great way to start off another work week.

spin


----------



## Tucker

Feeling springy
Alden 986


----------



## LeatherSOUL

You know, with all the Alden's I own, I don't have a single pair of the LHSs. Seems like most of you do however!


----------



## mcarthur

*today's wsj*



Tucker said:


> Feeling springy
> Alden 986


Tucker-
Nice shoes! Nice argyles!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



LeatherSOUL said:


> You know, with all the Alden's I own, I don't have a single pair of the LHSs. Seems like most of you do however!


LeatherSoul-
Maybe it is time to pull the trigger


----------



## jml90

Tucker said:


> Feeling springy
> Alden 986


J. Crew socks?


----------



## Untilted

jml90 said:


> J. Crew socks?


yea, i have pair too. absolutely lovely.


----------



## jml90

AE Hinsdale in brown shell cordovan. GAP gren and khaki striped socks


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are going with the Mephisto Hurrikans, in brown calfskin.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Mac, outstanding shine on your Alden plain toes! Thanks for sharing


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## eagle2250

Business to attend to today...a good day for wearing the Alden captoe boots, in black calf.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some time ago I had ordered a pair of Church's "Sovereign" slippers, but was informed today that due to production problems they will not be available until the end of May at the earliest. <sigh>

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

J & M "Fortney" in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Fantastic shine on your Alden tassel loafers, Mac! And you wore them with a suit, even!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*



WingtipTom said:


> Fantastic shine on your Alden tassel loafers, Mac! And you wore them with a suit, even!  Thanks for sharing!


WTT-
Thank you for the compliment. In the 1960's and 1970's I did wear tassel loafers with my suits. Now in my second youth, I have reverted to wearing tassel loafers with my suits.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
Commando sole
Argyle socks OTC


----------



## jml90

AE Broadstreet Brown/White
GAP Red wool socks


----------



## WingtipTom

Cordovan plaintoe oxfords, unknown brand (eBayed several years ago)


----------



## James Gordon E.

https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2652tq9.jpg

Bass shoes
Brooks Brothers argyle socks


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

WTT-
Great shine on your shoes


----------



## mcarthur

James Gordon E.
Bass shoes
Brooks Brothers argyle socks[/QUOTE said:


> James Gordon E.
> Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Black shell cordovan
Commando sole
BJ argyle socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BJ argyle socks OTC


----------



## James Gordon E.

mcarthur said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank you, indeed.


----------



## AlanC

Crockett & Jones for Tom James black half brogues


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden 986
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyle socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

AE Leeds Shell Cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafers
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## BobGuam

Awesome looking oxford Alan. Great shine and something fun to wear. Thanks for posting the picture. Robert


----------



## LeatherSOUL

5/7/07...Alden Saddle Shoes.


----------



## Untilted

LeatherSOUL said:


> 5/7/07...Alden Saddle Shoes.


beauty!


----------



## WingtipTom

spinlps said:


> AE Leeds Shell Cordovan





mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafers
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Very sharp shoes, gentlemen! Thank you both for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Polo" in burgundy/black calf


----------



## socal80

LeatherSOUL said:


> 5/7/07...Alden Saddle Shoes.


tom,
great looking shoe! will have to look into getting a pair possibly.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

socal80 said:


> tom,
> great looking shoe! will have to look into getting a pair possibly.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


Thanks!


----------



## yachtie

LeatherSOUL said:


> 5/7/07...Alden Saddle Shoes.


Tom: will those ever be available again? What's the last?

Outstanding!


----------



## BobGuam

Nice pictures Leathersoul. I have always wanted to do ladder lacing. With the closeup of your pictures I see how its done. Cool shoes as well


----------



## spinlps

BB shell cordovan LHS (#1331)


----------



## yachtie

Alden shell monkstraps in #8


----------



## LeatherSOUL

yachtie said:


> Tom: will those ever be available again? What's the last?
> 
> Outstanding!


Yachtie-They are available right NOW.  They're on the Plaza.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip bal
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip bal
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Very handsome shoes, Mac. An outstanding shine, as always!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in black calf
(just spit-shined 2 nights ago)










I took a few pics of them, and this was the one that showed the shine the best, even though it still doesn't really show it all that well. LOL


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

WTT-
Great shine on your AE park avenues


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyle socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf (just received from eBay)


----------



## anglophile23

USA-made JM wingtips in brown from ebay


----------



## JohnMS

*AE Montvale*

AE Montvale. Has anyone heard of this model? I'm assuming they were made for the European market.

https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4815dg8.jpg

https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4819nm0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Cigar shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## LeicaLad

*Red Wing 1911*

My office wear includes a pair of new Red Wing 1911 boots, matched with Sugar Cane 1945 Lee repro denim and a great view out an open door.








​
A side view for a better look at the made-in-USA, but sold-only-in-Europe model. The Horween leather holds a shine well, in spite of the dust of the setting.









And a final wide view from a 24mm lens.
​









Still hoping to come up with a pair of Alden shell cap toes, but they'll have to come on a trip back home. :icon_smile_wink:
​


----------



## jml90

Leica what do you, photography?


----------



## LeicaLad

jml90 said:


> Leica what do you, photography?


No, I just carry cameras. My primary responsibility is building border security and counter narcotic roads in the NWFP of Pakistan. The chopper flights are part of the annual opium poppy survey, which is one of my additional responsibilities. The flights are over the Federally Administered Tribal Areas along the Pakistan-Afghan border into those areas where we simply can't go otherwise. As the tribal zone also hosts miscreants who aren't that eager to be seen, the hardware we carry is to retaliate whenever they decide to take potshots at us.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice looking boots. What area are you flying over?


----------



## LeicaLad

mcarthur said:


> ^ Nice looking boots. What area are you flying over?


We've done a series of flights over each of the Tribal Agencies (Khyber, Kurram, Bajaur, Mohmand, North and South Waziristan) and a few of the settled areas that have poppy growing areas (Kohistan, Kala Dhaka and Dir). This is the end of the season, so the last flights are over the coldest highland areas where the last crops are coming in. These particular shots are over Upper Dir.

This shot is in upper Kohistan, crossing over a high ridge before heading down into the valley below. The area is very rugged, but truly beautiful.










Thanks on the boots. These are a made for Europe series that are very nicely done. The Horween leather holds a polish quite well, in spite of the environment. ​


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you for posting the outstanding pictures. Please take good care of yourself


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

5/11/07...Alden Plaza Last Dark Brown Suede Penny Loafers.


----------



## mcarthur

^ LeatherSoul-
Nice looking shoes


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden NST blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Mac, very handsome split-toe oxfords...and magnificent shine, as usual.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^ WTT-
I like your work environment. Nice tassels


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> ^ WTT-
> I like your work environment. Nice tassels


LOL, that pic was taken at home.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS sochs OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS sochs OTC


Nice socks Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS sochs OTC


Love those shoes, Mac. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scott

I'm home working, so LL Bean slippers 

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

^ WTT-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden 986
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wing tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

mcarthur said:


> https://i7.tinypic.com/6fsjnm1.jpg
> Alden 986
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


I notice that there is no stitching on the "tongue" of your shoes. Are they unlined? I thought only BB offered those.

Apologies if we've already discussed this.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

LeatherSOUL said:


> 5/11/07...Alden Plaza Last Dark Brown Suede Penny Loafers.
> 
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n115/leathersoul/51107.jpg


Delighted to see Alden does long-vamp loafers. I had no idea.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf (just received from eBay)
> 
> https://i7.tinypic.com/5yww18j.jpg


Thanks for posting those, Tom. They really speak to me, and remind me of those Alden tassels "only for Japan" which are on the Tassel Loafer thread. The braided straps always seem a bit dressier to my eye.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

Doctor Damage said:


> I notice that there is no stitching on the "tongue" of your shoes. Are they unlined? I thought only BB offered those.
> 
> Apologies if we've already discussed this.
> 
> DocD


DD-
You are correct that the shoes are unlined. The shoes were a special order from Alden


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Very handsome wingtips, Mac. Outstanding shine, as usual.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Barrington" in black calf


----------



## spinlps

BB Shell LHS (#1331)


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*

WTT-
Good looking shine on your shoes


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Alden cap toe boots
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Great Socks Mac!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden 986s in #8


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you


----------



## WingtipTom

Cordovan plaintoe oxfords - unknown brand


----------



## jml90

WingtipTom said:


> Cordovan plaintoe oxfords - unknown brand


I love cordovan plain toes. Can be worn with just about anything.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Lloyd" in black calf


----------



## socal80

Just got these and had to wear them today!


----------



## PittDoc

Sweet shoes SoCal - I have the same pair.

Question for the forum... my shoes, after wearing for a few weeks, developed a greenish residue in the typical shell cordovan crease area. I can buff it out with a lot of elbow grease but it comes back. I'd hate for SoCal to suffer a similar fate. Any recs on prepping the shoe before wearing? Anything I can do to fix this problem? (I'll post pics soon).


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good looking shoes


----------



## jml90

What are they PAs?


----------



## spinlps

AE Bradley in burgundy shell


----------



## PittDoc

jml90 said:


> What are they PAs?


According to a series of PMs from SoCal, these are his new Alden shell cordovans in Ravello. He's become quite the Alden addict. We are all enablers. I'll be at the Alden 'dealer' in DC Saturday getting my 'fix.'


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden tassel loafers in Cigar shell.


----------



## spinlps

PittDoc said:


> According to a series of PMs from SoCal, these are his new Alden shell cordovans in Ravello. He's become quite the Alden addict. We are all enablers. I'll be at the Alden 'dealer' in DC Saturday getting my 'fix.'


Interesting. They're lighter and more orangey than I would have expected. Nice shoes though. Just not what I expected Ravello to look like.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## socal80

Spinlps,

We came to the conclusion that they are Ravello. However, from the dealer they stated it it is suppose to be whiskey. The model #9064 suppose to be whiskey. Either way I love the shoe!!



spinlps said:


> Interesting. They're lighter and more orangey than I would have expected. Nice shoes though. Just not what I expected Ravello to look like.


----------



## spinlps

socal80 said:


> Spinlps,
> 
> We came to the conclusion that they are Ravello. However, from the dealer they stated it it is suppose to be whiskey. The model #9064 suppose to be whiskey. Either way I love the shoe!!


I don't blame you, they're very nice. As others have said, the color range of shell varies so much. Check out this Enjoy the shoes.


----------



## spinlps

JM Wingtips in brown shell cordovan


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip boot
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tasssel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

spinlps said:


> I don't blame you, they're very nice. As others have said, the color range of shell varies so much. Check out this Enjoy the shoes.


Useful pic. My pair, which look identical to SoCal's 9064, are 9073's which also match the Ravello in the pic from LeatherSoul. Dealers are similarly confused. This past weekend a dealer pulled a very dark brown (cigar) model off the shelf and swore it was Ravello.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden U-Tip Blucher Oxford
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> Alden U-Tip Blucher Oxford
> Cigar shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


My life is now complete. Mac has posted a picture of himself in a pair of my shoes. Thank you Mac.


----------



## spinlps

LeatherSOUL said:


> My life is now complete. Mac has posted a picture of himself in a pair of my shoes. Thank you Mac.


Actually, now you have to work at fitting all of us in at least one pair of your shoes.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

spinlps said:


> Actually, now you have to work at fitting all of us in at least one pair of your shoes.:icon_smile_wink:


I wish.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

5/21/07...Alden Plain Toe Bluchers on the Leydon Last, Single Sole.


----------



## paper clip

Cigar U-Tips

FAN-tastic.

Beautiful shoes, Mac and Tom!


----------



## mcarthur

^ LeatherSoul-
Good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

^ Paper Clip-
Thank you for your gracious thoughts


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden NST blucher oxfords
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









BB white bucks (circa 1976)
BS argyles OTC


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> BB white bucks (circa 1976)
> BS argyles OTC


Whoa... mac in something other than shell? Guess the weekend started early eh?

mac - hard to believe those bucks are over 30 years old! well done.


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton 'Lazy Lacers'


----------



## BobGuam

Cool Shoes Alan, something like those would work great out here in Guam...


----------



## eagle2250

...today we are wearing the venerable AE Leeds, in burgundy shell cord!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## PittDoc

*Brand new captoe bluchers in cigar shell*

First day with these new shoes (Alden 24802 in cigar shell cordovan). A big thanks to Kathy at Alden Washington DC. She had these overnighted from the SF store so I could try them while in DC. Fantastic service all around.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain boot boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the Alden captoe boots, in black calfskin.


----------



## riveroaks

*Alden monkstraps in #8 shell cordovan*

https://imageshack.us


----------



## riveroaks

*Allen Edmonds penny loafer in black shell cordovan*


----------



## memphislawyer

Memphisto Niels sandal


----------



## crazyquik

my new $3.50 white bucks


----------



## TradTeacher

PittDoc said:


> First day with these new shoes (Alden 24802 in cigar shell cordovan). A big thanks to Kathy at Alden Washington DC. She had these overnighted from the SF store so I could try them while in DC. Fantastic service all around.


Wow, do I want those shoes! Beautiful!

TT:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250

Today we went with the Bass "Weejuns," in burgundy corrected grain calf...oh well, things are what they are!


----------



## AlanC

E.T.Wright by Sanders & Sanders doublemonks


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles socks OTC


----------



## Untilted

I like the BB LHS more than Alden LHS for some reason. hehe. 

I may jump on the BS argyle socks wagon.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









BB white bucks
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> E.T.Wright by Sanders & Sanders doublemonks


Beautiful shoes, Alan. Thanks for posting a pic of them.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB white bucks
> BS socks OTC


Very handsome shoes, Mac. Are these the ones that are over 30 years old?


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Manchester" in chili calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
The white bucks were purchased from BB in 1976. Your tassel loafers in chili calf look good


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> First day with these new shoes (Alden 24802 in cigar shell cordovan). A big thanks to Kathy at Alden Washington DC. She had these overnighted from the SF store so I could try them while in DC. Fantastic service all around.
> 
> PittDoc,
> Your cap toe bluchers oxford in cigar shell look good.


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PittDoc,
> Your cap toe bluchers oxford in cigar shell look good.


Thanks - coming from you, I'm honored. How do you keep bucks looking good for 30 years? Impressive.


----------



## mcarthur

^
The white bucks were worn no more than eighteen times a year. A restoration was done three years ago.


----------



## SoutherWinds

^^^ extremely impressive none the less..


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> ^
> The white bucks were worn no more than eighteen times a year. A restoration was done three years ago.


Wow. Do you keep track of shoe wear familyman style? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

spinlps said:


> Wow. Do you keep track of shoe wear familyman style? :icon_smile_wink:


NO! The survival of these shoes in my hands is unique. The cost of the restoration exceed the value of the shoes i.e. it would have been better economics to buy a new pair


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip bal
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## PittDoc

^beautiful - I've opted for the non-traditional shell colors but am warming up to color #8, perhaps in a Monk strap


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> ^beautiful - I've opted for the non-traditional shell colors but am warming up to color #8, perhaps in a Monk strap


PittDoc,
I am not a fan of the Monk strap but I would recommend that you look at either the wing tip or long wing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip bal
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Mac, nice shine on your Alden captoes


----------



## eagle2250

Started the day in my "Aurland Cabin Shoes", in natural grain calf w/hard leather soles and heels (new shoes!)...took an unscheduled "flight lesson", going down a carpeted set of stairs. Changed in to the Alden LHS's, in #8 shell cord, until I can get "topys" installed on the Aurland shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Started the day in my "Aurland Cabin Shoes", in natural grain calf w/hard leather soles and heels (new shoes!)...took an unscheduled "flight lesson", going down a carpeted set of stairs.
> 
> Eagle2250,
> I hope you had a safe landing. Use ice to prevent swelling


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden captoe bals in brown calf


----------



## PittDoc

Alden captoe bals in Ravello shell cordovan
(first attempt with the Treo camera, required a lot of color adjustment)


----------



## SoutherWinds

My white Adidas with the green trim:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jcriswel

*Abrams*



WingtipTom said:


> AE "MacNeil" in black calf


Those are some serious shoes. Reminds me of an Abrams tank cresting a ridge. One needs to move out of the way!

jcriswel


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Masterpiece Cromwells


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc,
Good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Outstanding shine on your shoes


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC,
I like those shoes


----------



## PittDoc

Wingtip and AlanC - nice shoes; nice photography


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> eagle2250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the day in my "Aurland Cabin Shoes", in natural grain calf w/hard leather soles and heels (new shoes!)...took an unscheduled "flight lesson", going down a carpeted set of stairs.
> 
> Eagle2250,
> I hope you had a safe landing. Use ice to prevent swelling
> 
> 
> 
> Sound advice as always..Thanks much! Fortunately, most of the bruising was to my ego. Gave the wife a bit of a start at first but, after the initial concern, her attention turned to the lack of gracefullness I demonstrated and the apparent lack of a return on our investment in ballroon dancing lessons. (winks)
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for my smile


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## familyman

Have to wear the new shoes. 
Quoddy pennies.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Adidas Rod Lavers.
No socks.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Familyman,
Good to see that you post


----------



## TradTeacher

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Adidas Rod Lavers.
> No socks.


Me, too...

TT:teacha:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

I knew you were one of the good ones, TT

HL


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Amazing shine on your shoes there, Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

Charles Horrell monk straps


----------



## eagle2250

WingtipTom said:


> Charles Horrell monk straps


W/T Tom: Your picture of those well worn monks really speak to the viewer. Did I hear someone say...extremely comfortable? Thanks for sharing it!

PS: Also, great shine!


----------



## rip

My Sperry navigators. It's a sailing day!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Mac: Outstanding shine, as usual!


----------



## WingtipTom

Peal & Co. split toe oxfords in black calf


----------



## donk93953

Flip Flops during the day..Huaraches...in the PM..required foot attire here...


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## AlanC

vintage Florsheim longwings:


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boots
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE Park Avenue in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Nice shine on your tassel loafers, Mac! Thanks for sharing.



AlanC said:


> vintage Florsheim longwings:


Alan, love those "gunboats"


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## Carlton-Browne

*Working from home today*

George Cleverley slippers with Royal Engineer insignia 
Socks from Cortefiel in Spain if I remember correctly.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the AE Bradleys, in chili calf.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden tassels in cigar cordovan.


----------



## Untilted

Carlton-Browne said:


> George Cleverley slippers with Royal Engineer insignia
> Socks from Cortefiel in Spain if I remember correctly.


Beautiful!

I'm wearing AE Prescott saddle oxfords.


----------



## PittDoc

Alden plain toe bals, black shell cordovan


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC





PittDoc said:


> Alden plain toe bals, black shell cordovan


Very handsome shoes, gentlemen! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Berkley" in black calf


----------



## Tucker

Alden 984


----------



## Untilted

Blue+pink = Very Nice! I Like! High Five!


----------



## PittDoc

Blue pants...they look so natural with the pink and Bucs. Inspirational. Well done.


----------



## BobGuam

*Time to teach the librarian*

Well I need a shoe education I suppose. How do you decipher the markings on the inside of the shoe? You would think I could find this using google, but as it is true in libraryland you have know something about the topic before you can help the person with the question. So I am calling on all the shoe experts here on the forum how do you decipher those numbers and letters beyond the shoe size and width.

Thanks in advance. Bob


----------



## AlanC

^Bob, the problem is there's no consistent meaning to the numbers. It depends on manufacturer. Very often it will include a model number, possibly a last number, maybe a code for the color/type of leather. For different companies they will mean different things.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip boot
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## Duck

Looking Sharp Squire. What type of pants are those? They might be shorts since you so ballin'

Duck


----------



## PittDoc

Gucci horse bit loafers in black calf - pre-Tom Ford, model 110-0009. On their fourth set of soles and still nice enough to wear with business casual. Pic is from Doctor Damage's wonderful "Ode to the bit loafer thread." I'll post images of the ones I'm wearing later today.


----------



## SoutherWinds

Thats a rocking combo... special occasion?


----------



## A.Squire

My friends, such kind words. It warms the heart. The humor from Duck...it's why I attend to the board. Thank you.

*Oxford cloth _pants,_ from LE if I'm not mistaken. On the overstock section of the site to boot.

**Nothing special, just work. Or maybe one dresses for the party Messers Seagram and Pratt throw each eve after work.


----------



## Topsider

A.Squire said:


> Or maybe one dresses for the party Messers *Seagram and Pratt* throw each eve after work.


Sidebar: Noilly Pratt vermouth? Do tell...I've been thinking of trying that instead of my usual Martini & Rossi.


----------



## A.Squire

^I was shocked to find my preferred martini was made with *Seagrams* & *Nolly Pratt*. I've spent a fortune in Bombay, Tanqueray, Beef Eater, etc trying to figure it out--Basically I started at the top right and worked backwards (all the way to the second shelf). It's true, my pre-dinner martini(s) on Thursday night are el cheapos, but among the best.

No wonder the green fees are so inexpensive, they're making it up by buying cheap liquor.

I think Nolly Pratt is cheaper than M&R, by exactly one dollar.

*you might choose to skip it altogether on the second round.

**If you ever get down to visit your brother look me up. We'll grade martinis pool side, between canon balls from the girls.


----------



## BobGuam

Thanks for responding Alan. I was trying to do some research on some shoes I bought, they are church's, Ferragamo and Bally. I could not afford these as new but as used no worries. They are nice and I am trying to find out about them.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Duck

A.Squire said:


> ^I was shocked to find my preferred martini was made with *Seagrams* & *Nolly Pratt*. I've spent a fortune in Bombay, Tanqueray, Beef Eater, etc trying to figure it out--Basically I started at the top right and worked backwards (all the way to the second shelf). It's true, my pre-dinner martini(s) on Thursday night are el cheapos, but among the best.
> 
> No wonder the green fees are so inexpensive, they're making it up by buying cheap liquor.
> 
> I think Nolly Pratt is cheaper than M&R, by exactly one dollar.
> 
> *you might choose to skip it altogether on the second round.
> 
> **If you ever get down to visit your brother look me up. We'll grade martinis pool side, between canon balls from the girls.


Squire,

I can judge cannonballs and martinis with the best of them. Also, could you PM me the recipe for your fave martini. I am still looking and tasting for the right one.

Cheers


----------



## PittDoc

Alden captoe bluchers, cigar shell cordovan with natural edge trim
Pantherella socks w/ Loro Piana jeans - casual travel day


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking shoes


----------



## Harris

PittDoc said:


> Alden captoe bluchers, cigar shell cordovan with natural edge trim
> Pantherella socks w/ Loro Piana jeans - casual travel day


Lots of photos of cigar shells have been posted. I like that particular shade of "cigar" brown _a lot._ No hints of olive or tan. Just brown, almost like #8 shell without any hint of burgundy. Nice.


----------



## WingtipTom

Peal & Co. split toe oxfords in light brown calf


----------



## PittDoc

Harris said:


> Lots of photos of cigar shells have been posted. I like that particular shade of "cigar" brown _a lot._ No hints of olive or tan. Just brown, almost like #8 shell without any hint of burgundy. Nice.


Funny thing about shells, I had to search out the 'right' cigar's that had the look I wanted...pure brown but a lot of variation in intensity throughout the shoe. No two Horween shells are the same. Ya got to love it.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Carlton-Browne

*Today*

Not sure what they are but I bought them in John Rushton's of Wimpole Street for £50. Absolutely marvellous shop.
Socks from the House of Hanover in Hanover St - mercerized cotton.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Carlton-Brown*: Those are wonderful slippers, and hopefully will convince some of our members that they should pick up a pair. I've got a pair of Church's slippers on order, but they keep getting delayed.

*PittDoc*: Thanks, been wondering if anyone here wore Guccis!

DD


----------



## Carlton-Browne

*Thank you*

Dear Doctor Damage

Thanks for the compliment. i have just procured a green velvet pair and am in the process of arranging for some EOD bombs (below) to be applied. Will post the result when complete.


----------



## Harris

PittDoc said:


> Funny thing about shells, I had to search out the 'right' cigar's that had the look I wanted...pure brown but a lot of variation in intensity throughout the shoe. No two Horween shells are the same. Ya got to love it.


True about the inconsistency of shell colors. Part of the charm, eh?


----------



## TradTeacher

PittDoc said:


> Alden captoe bluchers, cigar shell cordovan with natural edge trim
> Pantherella socks w/ Loro Piana jeans - casual travel day


I really want those shoes! Just terrific...

TT:teacha:


----------



## anglophile23

dark brown USA-made JM cap toe blutchers from ebay


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the Mephisto Abels, in tan calf...gotta lotta walkin to do today!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









BB white bucks
BS socks OTC


----------



## Tucker

Allen-Edmonds Randolph
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden 986
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

Tucker said:


> Allen-Edmonds Randolph
> Burgundy shell cordovan


Those shells look very happy next to seersucker.


----------



## spinlps

Shell AE Leeds


----------



## Tom Rath

Alden whiskey norwegians, perhaps my favorite pair of shoes:

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## mcarthur

Phil,
Good looking shoes. Two demerits for shoes on wood table.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## yachtie

Whose bucks, Squire? ( Nice! :icon_smile_big: )


----------



## PittDoc

Phil said:


> Alden whiskey norwegians, perhaps my favorite pair of shoes:


I can see why, or at least kind of. Better lighting, w/o the bright sunshine behind the subject and from different angles would better show off these lovely shoes. I never seen a pair in Whiskey.

When and where did you get them? Whiskey is soooo hard to find in a lace-up now.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden long wing blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Love those shoes, Mac! Do you have a pair in black?



spinlps said:


> Shell AE Leeds


Outstanding shoes, spin. I've been looking for a pair of Leeds on eBay for quite awhile!



Phil said:


> Alden whiskey norwegians, perhaps my favorite pair of shoes:


Very handsome, Phil. Keep the pics coming.



mcarthur said:


> Alden NST blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, as usual.


----------



## WingtipTom

Cordovan plaintoes; unknown brand


----------



## Tom Rath

I got this pair at Shoemart in CT about 8 months ago. Yes, the lighting is terrible, apologies for that.


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Love those shoes, Mac! Do you have a pair in black?
> ^
> WTT,
> I have a custom order which I will mostly not get.
> The shine on your shoes is outstanding.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden cap toe boot
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

to continue the brown-shaded cordovan string:

Alden plain-toe bluchers in cigar.


----------



## PittDoc

HL Poling and Sons said:


> to continue the brown-shaded cordovan string:
> 
> Alden plain-toe bluchers in cigar.


One more - Alden captoe blucher in cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

Gentlemen,
Good looking shoes!


----------



## BobGuam

I have enjoyed the wide variety of pictures of shoes posted on this forum. I have not posted mine since most of them are common not really fancy or as you say bespoke shoes. However recently I bought some barely used shoes (Church's, Bally's and Ferragamo's). So I thought time to post. I hope this works. These are Ferragamo Studio shoes, I know nothing about the lasts the size is 10D.

Okay how do I include the link for the picture? I tried the flickr address[img]. but it did not work. But here is the URL address and it will work as a cut and paste.

[URL]https://farm1.static.flickr.com/233/529053924_6bc3ac8246.jpg?v=0[/URL]


----------



## WingtipTom

BobGuam said:


> Okay how do I include the link for the picture? I tried the flickr address[img]. but it did not work. But here is the URL address and it will work as a cut and paste.
> 
> [URL]https://farm1.static.flickr.com/233/529053924_6bc3ac8246.jpg?v=0[/URL][/quote]
> I've found that [URL="https://www.tinypic.com"]tinypic.com[/URL] works well for posting pictures. No registration is necessary.
> 
> BTW, very nice shoes, Bob. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafer
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

6/14/07...Alden Ravello Chukka Boots


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> 6/14/07...Alden Ravello Chukka Boots
> 
> Good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Great shine on your AE Park Avenue


----------



## PittDoc

Great Chukka's Tom - I think you have hit on the ultimate shoe+jeans combination.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

PittDoc said:


> Great Chukka's Tom - I think you have hit on the ultimate shoe+jeans combination.


Thank you. To complete my look, a Reyn Spooner Aloha Shirt.

Nothing better than shell cordovan chukkas with jeans.


----------



## anglophile23

LeatherSOUL said:


> 6/14/07...Alden Ravello Chukka Boots


I LOVE those shoes.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Mac: amazing shine, as always.



LeatherSOUL said:


> 6/14/07...Alden Ravello Chukka Boots


I'm not usually one who likes boots, but those are sharp. I love the color.


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy "Fortney" in black calf


----------



## eagle2250

Today, for a change of pace and a trip down memory lane, we will go with the Clarks Desert Boots, in beeswax leather w/a crepe rubber sole...arguably ugly but, very comfortable!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Johnston & Murphy "Fortney" in black calf
> 
> Nice shoes with a great shine


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB plain toe blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Sharp shoes, Mac. The shine is incredible.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Lloyd" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafers
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Fantastic shine on your Aldens, Mac. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









BB white bucks


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> BB white bucks


Incredible shoes Mac. Are those the ones that are 18+ years old? Digging the sock combo.


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> BB white bucks


Nice bucs! Between these and the weather we're having in the 'burgh, I just may have to get me a pair. I don't suppose the '07 vintage BB bucs have quite the quality yours do. Any suggestions?


----------



## mcarthur

Incredible shoes Mac. Are those the ones that are 18+ years old? Digging the sock combo.[/QUOTE]
Thank you for your remarks.My wife has an excellent eye for color. The bucks are actually 31 years old. The most recent restoration was three years ago


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc,
My search has been totally unsuccessful. If you should be successful in finding a white buck shoe, please share the information


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PittDoc,
> My search has been totally unsuccessful. If you should be successful in finding a white buck shoe, please share the information


I love a challenge.

I'd like to share my initial search results. Google's #1 hit for 'Brooks Brothers white bucs' returns the following link...

Learn what women really like in a man...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> The bucks are actually 31 years old.


Amazing.


----------



## PittDoc

*In honor of McArthur*

I don't often wear argyles to work but in honor of you Mac,

Alden captoe bluchers, double sole with natural edge trim, Cigar shell cordovan
Barney's (sized) argyle socks


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Everytime I see pictures of those cap toes it makes me wonder why I don't own a pair. NICE!


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> I love a challenge.
> 
> I'd like to share my initial search results. Google's #1 hit for 'Brooks Brothers white bucs' returns the following link...
> 
> Learn what women really like in a man...


PittDoc,
Keep up the good work and we all counting on you
The white bucks made by C&J for BS do not count because the quality does not justify the cost IMHO.


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> I don't often wear argyles to work but in honor of you Mac,
> 
> Alden captoe bluchers, double sole with natural edge trim, Cigar shell cordovan
> Barney's (sized) argyle socks


Thank you! Your shoes are outstanding. Keep it up! You have started a new trend


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Bean Camp Mocs, hole worn all the way through the right sole. Left sole will probably go this summer, too.


----------



## WingtipTom

PittDoc said:


> I don't often wear argyles to work but in honor of you Mac,
> 
> Alden captoe bluchers, double sole with natural edge trim, Cigar shell cordovan
> Barney's (sized) argyle socks





mcarthur said:


> Alden NST blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Very sharp shoes, gentlemen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Walton" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Great shoes Mac! I have a pair I haven't worn in at least six months. Thanks for the reminder. I'll try to break them out this week.


----------



## mcarthur

Great shoes Mac! I have a pair I haven't worn in at least six months. Thanks for the reminder. I'll try to break them out this week.[/QUOTE]
^
That is a great idea!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE Polo in burgundy/black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your Aldens, Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Thank you! I like your two color saddle shoes. Your shoe shine is very good.


----------



## PittDoc

*Footwear I 'May' Wear Tomorrow*

Submitted for your approval...Alden 90530, Wingtip Bal in Ravello Shell Cordovan

Purchased these sight unseen, seconds from Shoemart (thanks Ed) with a small dark spot on the left toe. I am interested in the opinion of the experts here...do you want to see these posted on this thread in the future or should I return them?


----------



## mcarthur

^
I can not see the spot on the left toe .Can you mark the spot with post-it note?


----------



## mcarthur

^
I think I see the spot. The shoes look very good. I would keep the shoes


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> ^
> I can not see the spot on the left toe .Can you mark the spot with post-it note?


Here's a close-up. Left shoe (right side of pic) in the middle of the wingtip. Otherwise the shoes are in excellent condition.


----------



## Distinctive

Those are fine! What are the price on these seconds?


----------



## spinlps

^^^^ PittDoc

Nice shoes. Keep 'em.


----------



## eagle2250

PittDoc: If the shoes are 9.5Ds, that spot looks terrible...return them immediatly and send me a PM, confirming said action. If they are of some other size, those shoes are magnificent...keep them, wear them, and enjoy them!


----------



## PittDoc

Thank you everyone, for the feedback. It helps to have affirmation from an objective source of enthusiasts. I have grown attached to them over the last 24 hours and since they are size 7.5 and not likely to fit any of you I had better keep them for myself :icon_smile_big:.

With the current 10% off sale they came to $315. The uncommon color and style combination was as attractive as the price.

Any suggestions on how to remove the remaining spot? What you see above is after I already took damp cloth, some elbow grease and wax polish to the problem, which made the spot much smaller.


----------



## abc123

Those are some beautiful shoes PittDoc! In all honesty, those may be my favorite pair of shoes posted in this thread. Quite versatile as well - I'd wear those year round with everything from a navy suit to flannels and a thick sweater. Just perfect.

I wouldn't worry about the smudge, after a few wears and a polish or two, I doubt it will be that noticeable.


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc,
You made a good decision. I agree with you that damp cloth, elbow grease, and wax polish will substantially reduce the spot. By the way what color wax are you using?


----------



## qwerty

Even if the spot remains as it is in these photos, it is not too noticeable. These shoes are sufficiently beautiful that I would not return them with this spot, considering how rare they are.

Also, I am not sure whether or not lighter shades of shell cordovan are prone to stain but, if they are, then this spot might just be the first of many.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden NST blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PittDoc,
> You made a good decision. I agree with you that damp cloth, elbow grease, and wax polish will substantially reduce the spot. By the way what color wax are you using?


"Mid-tan" KIWI wax, and very little at a time. I over did it with my other pair of Ravello shells and they started to become darker with accumulation in the creases. They've lighted up (noticeably more than this pair) but still have the dark creases - any suggestions?


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden NST blucher oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


I can almost see myself in those shoes, Mac.  Amazing shine!!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf (pardon the pants - I was leaning over a bit to take the pic.)


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your shoe shine is very good because I can see the reflection of your face


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc,
I would use black wax. I would apply wax wait five minutes and brush with a horsehair brush. Repeat five to seven times. Good luck


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PittDoc,
> I would use black wax. I would apply wax wait five minutes and brush with a horsehair brush. Repeat five to seven times. Good luck


Hmmm, is this to cover up the dark spot by making the toe darker and just applying to the affected area? Should I try to make the whole shoe darker with the black wax? Or, are you suggesting that black wax should be used for any Ravello shoe and would keep the color about the same?

Sorry about all the questions, but I'm trying to learn something here.


----------



## yachtie

*Back after a hiatus*

AE Hampstead in chili calf. Good to be back gentlemen. I'll be back to posting pics soon.:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> AE Hampstead in chili calf. Good to be back gentlemen. I'll be back to posting pics soon.:icon_smile:


 ^ 
Good to have your posting again. Welcome back


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Hmmm, is this to cover up the dark spot by making the toe darker and just applying to the affected area? Should I try to make the whole shoe darker with the black wax? Or, are you suggesting that black wax should be used for any Ravello shoe and would keep the color about the same?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, but I'm trying to learn something here.


PittDoc,
This was a means to take care of the dark spot. Cordovan shoes are required to be polished very infrequently. My general rule is twelve to fifteen wearing between polishing. Excessive waxing causes wax build up in the creases.


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PittDoc,
> This was a means to take care of the dark spot. Cordovan shoes are required to be polished very infrequently. My general rule is twelve to fifteen wearing between polishing. Excessive waxing causes wax build up in the creases.


Thanks Mac, your expertise is appreciated and your results speak for themselves. I'll give it a try.


----------



## yachtie

Alden Ravello plain toe bluchers.


----------



## Duck

AE graysons


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the AE Coltons, in chestnut calf...they just look good with the blue/white seersucker! Although, Duck's burgundy Graysons have me thinking!?


----------



## PittDoc

Duck said:


> AE graysons


Nice combo for Seersucker Thursday! I wish I could go sockless at my job.


----------



## Duck

PittDoc said:


> Nice combo for Seersucker Thursday! I wish I could go sockless at my job.


Thanks. I don't own a pair of white bucks (yet). The wife finds them to be comical, so I am waiting to surprise her.

Going sockless is incredible at work, very liberating!


----------



## mcarthur

^
PittDoc has taken the challenge to find us a good quality pair of white bucks. We hope he will be successful. If not, I will pass on my bucks to you if you are 8.5 D.
In the business environment, I would rather show my argyles than my skin.


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Thanks Mac, your expertise is appreciated and your results speak for themselves. I'll give it a try.


Let me know the results. Good luck! It will work


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Duck

Bostonian burgundy cap toes
J crew argyles OTC
The boss's Golden Retriever


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Shined shoes and argyles to start the day puts you on the track


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's footwear*









BB tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HistoryDoc




----------



## mcarthur

^
An interesting trade off your khakis without cuffs offset by your argyles and white bucks


----------



## AlanC

Wright by Sanders & Sanders double monks


----------



## HistoryDoc

mcarthur said:


> ^
> An interesting trade off your khakis without cuffs offset by your argyles and white bucks


Thanks. It seemed like a good combo.

The picture doesn't show the color of the socks correctly, either. They are actually white and yellow argyle. The trousers are a dusty blue, if that makes sense. As I mentioned on the other thread, the outfit didn't end up working as a whole, but I was happy from the waist down and the waist up.


----------



## anglophile23

I have a problem that is very similar to the one dealt with above. I bought a pair of brown USA-made FM cap-toe blutchers on ebay. I polished them the night before I wore them for the first time. It rained the next day. I looked down and saw a raindrop still in the left shoe. I tried to wipe it off but I only smeared the remaining polish. When I got home, several hours later, I tried to remove the polish but couldn't. Now I have a large dark stain on the left toe. I have tried rubbing alchohol, but it didn't work. I am young, stupid and very inexperienced about shoe care. Can anyone here help?Thank You


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boots
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

^
Let the shoes completely dry. Wipe with damp cloth. Apply wax. Wait five minutes. Brush with horsehair shoe brush. Repeat four more time. Buff the soft cloth. 
Carry tingley rubbers in your attache case


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

"Roll out those lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer;
Of soda, of pretzels and beer"...and boatshoes and campmocs!
Today we are wearing a vintage pair of Cole Haan (red label, made in America) camp mocs, in dark brown cowhide w/a vibram sole.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your Aldens, Mac.


----------



## WingtipTom

Florsheim tassel loafers in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you!


----------



## jackmccullough

Right now? Birks.


----------



## eagle2250

eagle2250 said:


> "Roll out those lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer;
> Of soda, of pretzels and beer"...and boatshoes and campmocs!


....and the second in the series is a pair of Sperry Topsiders, in amaretto calf w/honey colored, rubber soles.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden V-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

AE Lexingtons


----------



## eagle2250

...and the third pair in the series of boatshoes and camp mocs are a pair of Mephisto Hurrikans, in brown calf w/ heavy, dark brown rubber soles...very supportive insoles = great walking shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> AE Lexingtons





mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Very nice shoes, gentlemen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
As usual, a great shine on your AE park avenue


----------



## anglophile23

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Let the shoes completely dry. Wipe with damp cloth. Apply wax. Wait five minutes. Brush with horsehair shoe brush. Repeat four more time. Buff the soft cloth.
> Carry tingley rubbers in your attache case


It worked! Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge. I really do appriciate it


----------



## eagle2250

...the fourth in the series of boatshoes and camp mocs are a pair of Quoddy Trail boats, in brown chromexcel leather w/ a classic white sole. The contoured insole makes for a comfortable ride!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## eagle2250

...and the fifth pair in a series of boatshoes and camp mocs are a pair of Timberland's three eyelet boatshoes, built like a tank, in burgundy leather with heavy, lugged gum rubber soles. These are the perfect footgear for an afternoon of "trail stompin" in the local park system...but only after the yard work is finished!


----------



## mcarthur

Eagle2250,
Outsource the yard work. More time for the grandchildren


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
RL socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Eagle2250,
> Outsource the yard work. More time for the grandchildren


Once again Mac, you offer a great suggestion and I thank you. However, yardwork is one of (what I try to look upon as) my Zen activities. Although, I gotta tell ya, I never realized meditation and relaxation could make one sweat so much!

Have a great day! Chuck


----------



## eagle2250

...and the sixth pair in the series of boatshoes and camp mocs are AE Heydens, in tan calf on brown chromexcel leather w/a heavy vibram sole. The most striking aspect of this pair is a welt that is approximately 3/8" thick...very heavy welt!

PS: I am briefly stepping away for the 'boatshoe/camp moc' kick for church this AM, as I don my Alden LHS's, in burgundy shell cord, for that activity.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking shoes


----------



## AlanC

Peal shoes (probably E. Green)


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your black peal shoes go very well with your suit


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

...my seventh entry in this series of boatshoes/camp mocs are a pair of Sebago Docksiders, in tan hide w/honey colored soles. These puppies have virtually no arch support and are suitable for those shorter days, involving limited walking.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden Longwing Blucher Oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden Longwing Blucher Oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Great shine on your Alden wingtips, Mac! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Manchester" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! You shine is very good.


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Alden Longwing Blucher Oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Mac: Every time you post a pic of those Alden longwings, I go through a week of trying to rationalize the logic of spending the money to include a pair of those, with the pair of AE cordovan McNeils, in my shoe collection. The shoes are similiar...but, different! In any event, they are a very handsome pair of footgear.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing the eighth pair in this series of boatshoes and camp mocs...Johnson & Murphy's tan calf on black calf camp shoes, with a combination leather/rubber sole and heel. The shoes are "older" and I don't know the model name (made in the US, I think) but, they are lightly constructed and suprisingly comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Eight days of wearing shoes without support means you have great feet. I agree with you that the Mcneils and Alden longwings are similiar but different. I would suggest that you spend your money on a totally different style as long as its shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cop toe boots
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing the ninth, and final entry, in the boatshoes and camp moc category...Quoddy Trail boats, brown chromexel leather with a leather lining and a honey gum outsole. In terms of bio-mechanical support for the feet, the Mephistos' and Quoddys' provide the best service in this regard, with the AE Heydens coming in a distant third. However, the Quoddy's are substantially lighter and therefore gain a bit of a comfort edge!


----------



## anglophile23

burgundy USA-made Weejuns-my choice for the 4th

Hope all of you has a great day.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC




----------



## eagle2250

AlanC: Those bucs are the perfect shoe to be worn with your "reds!" Very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel loafer
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB tassel loafers
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your tassel loafers, Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


>


Those are some swanky white bucs, Alan! Thanks for sharing. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you! Your shine is very good.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden Tassel Loafers in Cigar shell.


----------



## eagle2250

The venerable "slip-ons," designed with both summer and comfort in mind...and perhaps another series? Todays choice are a pair of Alden LHS's, in burgundy shell cord. Appearance...A+, comfort...A! Indeed a classic.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good choice for today


----------



## mcarthur

Alden full strap slip on
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Alden spectators:


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your Alden spectators look good


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Very cool Alan!


----------



## BobGuam

Awesome Spectors, Alan!


----------



## eagle2250

...and the second entry in the slip-on category are a pair of AE beefroll pennies, in brown calf w/a leather outsole. Not sure what model these are but, I've been wearing them so long they are as flexible and comfortable as one can imagine and they have aquired that "sought after" cracked, flakey patina around the nose and sides of the toe box.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
White bucks and spectators are year round in Guam


----------



## jcusey

AlanC said:


> Alden spectators:


Whoa! A U-throat from Alden! What's the style number on those, Alan? And any guess about how old they are?


----------



## AlanC

jcusey said:


> Whoa! A U-throat from Alden! What's the style number on those, Alan? And any guess about how old they are?


They are a special run made for a local men's shop a couple of years ago. I bought that pair on clearance last week. You can see more pictures here.


----------



## BobGuam

Well McArthur they would be if we could find them out here. My roots can be found in colorado. Here you are more apt to find very casual shoes, dockers and polos. But my job dictates dress shoes, collared shirt and trousers. So Old habits are still present with me.


----------



## mcarthur

BB white bucks
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Todays shoes, and the third in a series of slip-on's, are a pair of AE Gorhams, in brown chromexel leather w/an AE custom vibram sole...very comfy, actually a pretty good shoe for doing a lot of walking in!


----------



## AlanC

RL Polo/Crockett & Jones


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Great looking shoe


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, Mac. 

And I posted in such a hurry I didn't even see your fine looking bucks above. I didn't know you were a hayseed.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I will take that as a compliment. There are many hayseeds who have come to the northeast to find fame and fortune


----------



## mcarthur

Rockport boat shoes
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Todays shoes are the fourth in the series of slip-ons... beefroll penny Weejuns from Bass but made in El Salvador, from burgundy corrected grain leather. A great fit equates to reasonable comfort and the shoes do seem to be holding up quite well!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Today's shoes and the fith entry in our series of slip-ons, are a pair of Aurlander Camp Shoes...a stitched strap penny, in tan calf w/a full leather sole and heel. Featuring very little biomechanical support for the foot and promising a wild ride, courtesy of the varnished leather outsole. These wild ponies have been tamed to a tolerable degree with the addition of "Topy" sole protectors, that allow the dauntless wearer to literally "get a grip(!)" and perhaps live to see the sun rise tomorrow! (winks)


----------



## mcarthur

^
Walk gingerly!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden U-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

^Really nice, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden LHS in cigar


----------



## anglophile23

my new AE Lexingtons


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Berkley" in black calf


----------



## wannaB1L

Khaki non-pleated pants. 
Khaki argyle socks w/ red and grey diamonds. 
Brown Cole Haan tassel loafers.
J Crew blue belt with orange anchors and sailboats.
White IZOD OCBD shirt with tan and blue stripes.
Blue glechcheck plaid coat.
JoS A Banks Navy Tie with dogs on 'er.
Tortoise Rimmed Glasses.
Timex w/ add on compass.
Society Ring (Gold).


----------



## wannaB1L

oops- supposed to go under what are you wearing thread. Cole Haan Brown Tassel loafers.


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Walk gingerly!


Indeed I did and I thank you for the caution! 
Todays shoes, and the sixth in the slip-on category, is a pair of AE Graysons, in burgundy calf...comfortable, classic!

PS: I forgot it was "Wingtip Wednesday," so we have a (slightly past) midday substitution. The "eagle's talons" are now encased in chili calf AE McNeils!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden longwing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Wearing today*

a white USA made 100% cotton lisle three button polo/golf shirt emblazoned with The United States Amateur Championship 1992 Muirfield Village Golf Club in which I was a participant.

A battered pair of Nantucket Reds I purchased at Murrays at least a decade agao.

A North Sails d-ring belt in navy

A well-worn belt of Brooks Brothers boat shoes with red soles.

A Cartier tank watch and a University of Michigan class ring


----------



## Untilted

Go Blue!


----------



## abc123

mcarthur said:


> Alden longwing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Very nice, Mac. New acquisition?


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden longwing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Nice! :icon_smile_big: Are those new??


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Polo" saddle oxfords in burgundy/black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
The shoes are new.
Your AE polo have a great shine


----------



## eagle2250

Having exhausted my slip-on options, today it's back to the Quoddy boats, in brown chromexcel leather with the honey gum soles.


----------



## jml90

mcarthur said:


> Alden longwing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


HOLY GORGEOUS SHOES TRAD MAN!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden cap toe blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Outstanding shine, Mac. Pardon me for suggesting, but aren't those balmoral oxfords?


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Lloyd" in black calf


----------



## yachtie

*Two for the price of one ...*

At work: Alden whiskey shell medallion tip bluchers










And, now that I'm home I'm trying on my new Alden of Carmel Cigar/black shell saddles:










:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Outstanding shine, Mac. Pardon me for suggesting, but aren't those balmoral oxfords?


WTT,
Thank you!. You are absolutely correct. I have made the correction


----------



## PittDoc

Gentleman - what lovely a parade of nontraditional shell colors! Alden of Carmel is having a good month.


----------



## mcarthur

Yachtie,
I like your new acquisition of the saddle shoe in black and cigar shell cordovan


----------



## eagle2250

Todays shoe choice are a pair of AE McNeils, in walnut(?) pebble grain calf...an appropriately heavy shoe for stomping out (read chasing off) errant black cats that may attempt to cross my path on this Friday the 13th!


----------



## Patrick06790

Yachtie, that saddle is terrific.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden NST
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden LHS in cigar


----------



## tntele

HL,

I agree with Tilt, I want to see some pictures! Especially of your cigar LHS and cigar tassel loafers!!!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
Thanks for the interest, boys. I'll see what I can do to get some pics up this weekend.

HL


----------



## LeatherSOUL

HL Poling and Sons said:


> ^
> Thanks for the interest, boys. I'll see what I can do to get some pics up this weekend.
> 
> HL


Don't forget your cigar plain toes too!


----------



## eagle2250

Todays shoes are AE Sheltons, in brown calf on chili calf...Snappy!(?)


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

LeatherSOUL said:


> Don't forget your cigar plain toes too!


How could I, Tom? My favorites!


----------



## mcarthur

BB white bucks
BS socks OTC


----------



## southbound35

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Berkley" in black calf


Love those Berkeleys, WingtipTom. I need to look into acquiring those or something similar.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing our AE Sheltons, in black calf on black shark. Sharkskin is almost indestructable and lasts, seemingly, forever. But alas, a fellow forumites past comment that these were ugly shoes, continues to haunt and give me pause each time I pull them from the shelf...the shoes are homely perhaps but, never ugly! (winks) Indeed, they have a lot of sole...one on each shoe!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
If you like the shoes, you should wear the shoes and you should not be influenced by a fellow forumite except for the writer of this post (two winks)


----------



## AlanC

AE Fifth Avenues


----------



## mcarthur

Alden 986
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Great minds think alike, Mac. 986s here, too (albeit w/o socks). How DO you wear them in the summer?


----------



## mcarthur

^
AC is the equalizer.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays shoes are a pair of Mephisto Ables, in chestnut calf with a substantial rubber, airflow sole...great walking shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Alden long wing blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Mac: You are toying with my emotions...mine won't arrive until Thursday or Friday of this week. I can only hope to be able to get them to shine like yours!


----------



## mcarthur

^
My friend, I had no attention to play on your emotions. Send shoes and I will polish and break in for you. (Two winks). Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel loafer
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Wow! Who needs a mirror...you could shave from your reflection in those tassel loafers! Looking good, as always.


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel loafer
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


DANG, that's a winner!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 and untilted-
Thank you


----------



## eagle2250

Today we sport a pair of AE Bradleys, in chili calf. The leather softened through years of wear, they feel like a pair of kidskin gloves made for the feet! Life is good!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boot
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden captoes in light brown calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Great shine on your Alden cap toe shoes


----------



## Connemara

WingtipTom said:


> Alden captoes in light brown calf


Those are sheer perfection.


----------



## anglophile23

^

Great shoes, I'm jealous


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing AE Lexingtons, in merlot calf. Funny thing about this pair is that while I can get a high shine on the captoe, the best I can do on the rest of the shoe is a "gentle" luster...it almost seems the captoes and the rest of the uppers are constructed of different types of hide.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT, Great shine on your Alden cap toe shoes





Connemara said:


> Those are sheer perfection.





anglophile23 said:


> ^ Great shoes, I'm jealous


Gentlemen, thank you for your compliments.


----------



## WingtipTom

Cordovan plaintoe oxfords


----------



## mcarthur

^
The shine on your shoes is outstanding.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boots
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## videocrew

After attempting to unstick my Jeep from some mud in which it ended up Tuesday, my El Salvadorian Weejuns spent about an hour being rehabilitated yesterday. 2 saddle soapings, scrubbing with a toothbrush and sponge, and multiple coats of Kiwi cordovan polish later, they're looking rather like real leather. I have a strong feeling that after a little more breaking in (they're not even a month old) and possibly some further rubbing alcohol to break down the fake-shine even more, these could turn out to be a fairly respectable looking pair of shoes... 

Now their terrible build quality just has to last long enough for them to start looking good. Sigh... how long until I can afford C&J Harvards?


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Alden cap toe boots
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Those boots look great, as always Mac. The heel on the left boot appears to be the mini lug vibram design. How do you like the vibram mini-lug vibram tap sole and toplifts?


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are taking our Alden Longwings, in #8 cordovan, out for their innaugural shakedown cruise/break-in walk. Thanks to Ed's (at Shoemart) advice, I once again seem to have gotten a good fit by downsizing 1/2 size from my normal size. Even at a 1/2 size smaller, the toebox is a bit more roomy than my AE McNeils but, after six, plus years of wear, the AE's do seem to have a comfort edge...at least at this point! The Alden #8 color appears noticeably darker than the AE #8. The visual impact of the two pair is about equal, while the weight of the Alden shoe feels to be a shade more than that of the AE shoe (although I don't have a scale that is sufficiently precise to reveal the actual degree of difference). Both manufacturers have provided me with great pairs of shoes. Life is very good!


----------



## videocrew

Los Weejunos :


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Those boots look great, as always Mac. The heel on the left boot appears to be the mini lug vibram design. How do you like the vibram mini-lug vibram tap sole and toplifts?


 ^
I like very much the commando sole and heal. Excellent on wet surfaces.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Today we are taking our Alden Longwings, in #8 cordovan, out for their innaugural shakedown cruise/break-in walk. Thanks to Ed's (at Shoemart) advice, I once again seem to have gotten a good fit by downsizing 1/2 size from my normal size. Even at a 1/2 size smaller, the toebox is a bit more roomy than my AE McNeils but, after six, plus years of wear, the AE's do seem to have a comfort edge...at least at this point! The Alden #8 color appears noticeably darker than the AE #8. The visual impact of the two pair is about equal, while the weight of the Alden shoe feels to be a shade more than that of the AE shoe (although I don't have a scale that is sufficiently precise to reveal the actual degree of difference). Both manufacturers have provided me with great pairs of shoes. Life is very good!


Enjoy your long wings in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## SoutherWinds

videocrew said:


> Los Weejunos :


Nice shoes, but I really like the socks! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## anselmo1

Just got a pair of these in the mail today and plan on wearing them this Sunday to church. These are Alden Traditional Cordovan Saddle Shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Good looking shoes! Enjoy wearing them


----------



## PittDoc

^^ Lovely shoes. I've been holding off on buying any Color #8 Aldens (too many bad memories of cheap "cordovan-colored" shoes) but these are hitting me in a special way; great blend of tradition and style. Ok, they are incredibly conservative but inherently beautiful.


----------



## mcarthur

BB white bucks 
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

*Worldwide debut*

First time with my new Alden 90350, bal wingtip in Ravello shell cordovan. I posted pics back when I was deciding whether or not to purchase these seconds from Shoemart (small black mark on left toe). It's taken me some time before I was ready to deflower the soles. Strange, but I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## AlanC

Stunning! :thumbs-up:

I understand about the soles. I cringed when I first stepped onto the back brick steps in my first outing with my Alden specs. Wear those things, though!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan with commando soles
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

J & M "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## paper clip

anselmo1 said:


> Just got a pair of these in the mail today and plan on wearing them this Sunday to church. These are Alden Traditional Cordovan Saddle Shoes.


Beautiful shoes. These are certainly on my "to do" list! I have AE sheltons, but the Alden shells are the bees knees!


----------



## eagle2250

paper clip said:


> Beautiful shoes. These are certainly on my "to do" list! I have AE sheltons, but the Alden shells are the bees knees!


I concur with "pc" regarding the Alden shells. Comparing the finish, respectively, on a pair of Alden LHS's and Alden Long Wings to the finish on a pair of AE Randolfs in burgundy shell and AE McNeils, also in burgundy shell, the finish on the Aldens has a shine to it, while the finish on the AEs presents more of what I would call a luster. Is this a result of my over active imagination or have others noticed as well?


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the Alden Mafia!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden U-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

AE Macneils in cordovan. 
No socks, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> AE Macneils in cordovan.
> No socks, Mac.


Try it with argyles you might like the look.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Yesterday: Sebago boat shoes, made in USA.



Today: Cheaney brogues (re-branded as Dack's).



DD


----------



## eagle2250

HL Poling and Sons said:


> AE Macneils in cordovan.
> No socks, Mac.


Oh please, say it isn't so! Boatshoes or even Weejuns without socks...perhaps but, Long Wings sans socks...Never!



Doctor Damage said:


> Today: Cheaney brogues (re-branded as Dack's).
> 
> DD


Great patina on the Cheaney's Doc!


----------



## Doctor Damage

eagle2250 said:


> Great patina on the Cheaney's Doc!


That photo makes them look a lot better than they actually are!

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

eagle2250 said:


> Oh please, say it isn't so! Boatshoes or even Weejuns without socks...perhaps but, Long Wings sans socks...Never!


Sorry, eagle. It's summer. Socks never, regardless.


----------



## PittDoc

Doctor Damage said:


> Today: Cheaney brogues (re-branded as Dack's).
> 
> DD


Looks great - full brogues w/ casual khakis; nice English country look. Hopefully my Ravello wingtip Aldens will age as nicely.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are going with a combination...around the house I am wearing the (just delivered) Quoddy stitched strap, penny loafers on their shakedown cruise/wearing. And, as we take care of business outside of the home, it is with the AE Sheltons, in black calf on black shark...Roy Schieder watch out!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden U-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Bean camp mocs.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Nice shine!
Nice tassels!


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT-
> Nice shine!
> Nice tassels!


Thanks, Mac. I would say the same for the shoes you've worn this week, as well.


----------



## whomewhat

*Black Prada Ankle Shoes*

Strangely, the most comfortable fitting shoes I have, and I have a rather extensive collection of shoes! I have had them for about 10 years and still love them.

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## eagle2250

Today was made for wearing the Quoddy boats, brown chromexcel with the honey gum sole! They seem to go well with a pair of Bill's poplin trousers and a BB navy, w/contrasting collar, polo.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we go with the Alden Long Wings, in burgundy shell. This afternoon, bring on the Sperry Topsiders in brown chromexcel leather!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Very nice shoes worn this morning. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

C&J for Tom James semi-brogues


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Very nice shoes worn this morning. Have a good day


Thanks Mac...they came highly recommended by a very wise gentleman!

Today we are wearing Alden captoe boots, in black calf...almost shockingly comfortable!


----------



## mcarthur

Also, I have found the Alden boots to be very comfortable. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

Alden full stripslip-on
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

French Shriner plaintoe oxfords


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> C&J for Tom James semi-brogues


Very nice shoes, Alan!


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden full stripslip-on
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> BS argyles OTC


Those look very nice, Mac. I haven't seen you post pics of those before. Outstanding shine, as usual!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you. The shoes have worn infrequently


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden captoe in light brown calf


----------



## PittDoc

Alden captoe bals in Ravello shell cordovan

Having some creasing issues - light and dark discoloration in creases...more polish, less polish? I've been avoiding polish for now (>20 times since last polish), which is making the rest of the shoe look great but the creases still bug me.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your Alden cap toes in ravello shell look good. To get rid of your frustration tonight brush the crease area on each shoe for five minutes. Do not apply polish to crease area. Good luck


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
As usual your shines are outstanding


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT,
> As usual your shines are outstanding


Thanks, Mac. Your Alden captoes look great, as well!


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Your Alden cap toes in ravello shell look good. To get rid of your frustration tonight brush the crease area on each shoe for five minutes. Do not apply polish to crease area. Good luck


Horsehair brush? Toothbrush? Steel BBQ grill brush (just kidding)?

These get the "McArthur treatment" every time I wear them. 1) Wipe down w/ barely damp towel, 2) brush w/ horsehair 5 min, and 3) buff w/ professional cloth for 5 min.


----------



## mcarthur

^
What more can a say except keep it up


----------



## Patrick06790

*AE Hanover*

They're not the most elegant shoe but man are they comfortable.


----------



## riveroaks

PittDoc said:


> Horsehair brush? Toothbrush? Steel BBQ grill brush (just kidding)?
> 
> These get the "McArthur treatment" every time I wear them. 1) Wipe down w/ barely damp towel, 2) brush w/ horsehair 5 min, and 3) buff w/ professional cloth for 5 min.


My #8s gets brushed every four or five wearings per McArthur's original suggestion, though your version of McArthur's sounds even more comprehensive. Either way, the original method works and removes the creases. Not sure how it works but it does, wonderfully!


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing AE McNeils, in chili calf...great "travelin" shoes! For later in the trip, we have packed our Alden LHS's in #8 cord, Danner Light Hikers in dk brown cowhide, Quoddy boats in brown chromexcel leather and Addidas Ghost Rider II's for the daily jogs. For every shoe, there is a purpose and for every activity, there is just the right shoe! See ya all in a week or so!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Have a wonderful vacation


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> They're not the most elegant shoe but man are they comfortable.


Those DO look comfortable, Patrick. And they look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden long wing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your Alden wingtips


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## Patrick06790

WingtipTom said:


> Those DO look comfortable, Patrick. And they look great! Thanks for sharing.


A closer look. They're almost like lined boat shoes or mocs, except they make a "clack" sound on hard floors. Exceptionally easy on the feet.


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> Alden long wing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Nice looking Whiskey's with beautiful creases -- I've got to get my creases looking like yours (I'm working on it...)


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice tassels and nice shine


----------



## Southern Comfort

The Tremont has become my go-to shoe for work. Very versatile and extremely comfortable.

https://www.sperrytopsider.com/shop...43&sizewidth=0&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=


----------



## PittDoc

It must be "casual shoe Wednesday." I'm giving the Aldens a rest; a pair of very old (4th set of soles) Gucci bit loafers.

Extremely comfortable and OK for work w/ a pair of casual linen slacks on a very hot day in the 'burgh.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
Beautiful, PD! I'm kicking around the idea of making those my next shoe purchase. Mind telling us which model it is?


----------



## mcarthur

^
I am happy to learn that Gucci actually made it as far west as Pittsburgh. (two winks)


----------



## PittDoc

HL Poling and Sons said:


> ^
> Beautiful, PD! I'm kicking around the idea of making those my next shoe purchase. Mind telling us which model it is?


Model #11000-09.

If you haven't seen Doctor Damage's 'ode to the bit loafer' thread, I highly recommend it. He highlights the difference b/t the older models and current offerings.



mcarthur said:


> ^
> I am happy to learn that Gucci actually made it as far west as Pittsburgh. (two winks)


Only because they're on my feet. I probably have one of the larger Pittsburgh collections of Guccis - 4 bit loafers and one yet to be worn wingtip model which ended my Gucci phase. This was one of the first purchases influenced by Mrs. PittDoc; most likely in Philly or NYC when we were dating.


----------



## AlanC

Alden spectators


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking spectators


----------



## PittDoc

^ Alan - those specs rock! 

Seriously, those are the most exciting Aldens on the planet.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Alden LHS in cigar


----------



## PittDoc

Alden captoe bals in Ravello shell (creases and all)


----------



## mcarthur

HL & PD,
Please post pictures


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boots
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

LE bucks. They were on sale a couple years ago for some absurd price like $10 a throw, and for once I did the sensible thing and bought three.


----------



## wolfhound986

I don't have a digital camera either, but I found a picture at theshoemart.com for the Alden cigar shell cordovan LHS:


----------



## mcarthur

^
Take good care of your cigar shell because they are going down the path with both whiskey shell and ravello shell


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
You did the right thing. First impression is usually correct


----------



## wolfhound986

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Take good care of your cigar shell because they are going down the path with both whiskey shell and ravello shell


mcarthur, I definitely will!

I am very impressed by your Alden shell collection and how well-cared for they are. Great photos as always!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Those are exactly the cigar shell LHS I have. From ShoeMart.


----------



## mcarthur

wolfhound986 said:


> mcarthur, I definitely will!
> 
> I am very impressed by your Alden shell collection and how well-cared for they are. Great photos as always!


 ^
Thank you


----------



## PittDoc

wolfhound986 said:


> I don't have a digital camera either, but I found a picture at theshoemart.com for the Alden cigar shell cordovan LHS:


Nice shoes. Can you compare the fit to your other Aldens?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

They fit almost exactly like my 986s, i.e., very snug in the instep. These, though, seem just a bit roomier all around. Not enough to consider it a difference in design, but, rather the sort of variation that naturally comes with hand-crafting. 

It's been interesting to note the bigger difference: what a year's worth of wear has wrought on my 986---they feel positively Italian in terms of flexibility compared to the newer cigars!


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## wolfhound986

PittDoc said:


> Nice shoes. Can you compare the fit to your other Aldens?


I'm still in the breaking-in phase with my cigar LHS.

I can compare the shell cordovan LHS to the calfskin LHS.

At first, the shells feel slightly roomier in comparison to the calfskins. They do not stretch as much as calf, but after the breaking-in period, they seem to conform to the foot better overall.

With the calfskin, the fit is somewhat more snug at first, but over time it does stretch out, noticably more so than the shells.

For any LHS, I had to go down 1/2 sizewise, so for example, if you are an Alden 10D, a 9.5D for the LHS might work well.

Definitely see about trying on a pair before purchasing!

Hope that helps!


----------



## PittDoc

^ Yes, helpful. Next trip to NYC I'll try before I buy.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> ^ Yes, helpful. Next trip to NYC I'll try before I buy.


My experience has been with the Barrie last, Trubalance last, Van last (BB LHS and tassel loafer) and even the plaza last to go down from my calf size of 9 to 8 1/2 for shell cordovan. Also, I would suggest if you have the time to go to Shoe Mart in Norwalk, CT because the have the largest selection of both calf and shell Alden shoes.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers bucks, probably J&M made


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> My experience has been with the Barrie last, Trubalance last, Van last (BB LHS and tassel loafer) and even the plaza last to go down from my calf size of 9 to 8 1/2 for shell cordovan. Also, I would suggest if you have the time to go to Shoe Mart in Norwalk, CT because the have the largest selection of both calf and shell Alden shoes.


Based on my most recent purchase, the full-brogue ravello shells from Shoemart, I was planning on going there first. I thought they were in the city; I'll have to figure out how to get to Norwalk.


----------



## well-kept

PittDoc said:


> I'll have to figure out how to get to Norwalk.


I-95, exit 15. Look for the church steeple in the center of downtown. They're behind the CVS drugstore.

If you're without a car, the train from Grand Central will take you there too.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden U-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## 2.mark

Love those boots! I don't see those in the current offerings on Alden's site. When were those made?

..Mark


----------



## mcarthur

2.mark said:


> Love those boots! I don't see those in the current offerings on Alden's site. When were those made?
> 
> ..Mark


 ^
Thank you. The cap toe boots in cigar shell are a custom order


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Black shell cordovan
> BS socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your plain toe oxfords, Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Park Avenue" in black calf
> 
> ^
> My compliments!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Delighted to see those Gucci's being used in anger!

DocD


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton 'Lazy Lacer' bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## il vecchio

My Aldesn LHSs have massive "welts" . Do these ever get narrower with wear or subsequent resolings? My unlined BBs are so beaten up with age they have almost no welt left. I can't remember whaat they were like new.
See Macathurs lovely worn BBs.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum. Please post picture


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing the Aurlander cabin shoes, in tan calfskin/cowhide (is their a difference and how does one tell?). Nice shoe and getting more comfortable every time they are worn!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden straight tip balmoral in light brown calf


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

We will start the day in a pair of Alden LHS's, in #8 shell cord, for Sunday services and defer to the Quoddy Trail penny mocs, in brown chromexcel leather and rubber camp soles, for an afternoon of picnicing with the grandkids!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel loafer
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boot
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Mac: I cannot afford to admire those whiskey shell long wings but, they are incredible! 

My pair today are burgundy calf AE Lexingtons.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! You have very good taste


----------



## PittDoc

Nice Mac!

While #8 and black may be the most versatile shell cordovan shades, ravello, whiskey and cigar can be most fun to wear!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you. Whiskey and ravello shell are very difficult to get and I have been told cigar is getting near that level.


----------



## Cantabrigian

No action shots but wearing these:

Alden saddle shoes for Leather Soul-


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for posting


----------



## paper clip

Wow. Those Alden saddles look great.


----------



## Cantabrigian

I really like them - I feel very lucky that Tom Park has come out with a couple of limited editions on one of my all-time favorite lasts, the Alden Plaza.


----------



## PittDoc

^^^ Cantabrigian, sweet saddles!

I remember these from Leather Sole's website...your pics are much better and do these shoes justice! I've not worn saddles since college but these are very grown up and sophisticated. Enjoy, while the rest of us turn green.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing our "made in El Salvador" Bass Weejuns, in burgundy, corrected grain calf. With age, the shoes have developed a "not at all unplesant look" and the fit is really quite good, so comfort is a plus.


----------



## Patrick06790

Alden's famous Opiate Addict Pursuit model - the standard among stylish rehab employees everywhere!

(And a hell of a good deal on STP recently.)


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Bs socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Today we abe back to the Quoddy penny mocs, in brown chromexcel leather with a rubber camp sole. These beasts are just unbelievably comfortable..the contoured insole is incredable!


----------



## Jeaux

*the noob*

Hello all! No better way than to just jump right in. I believe this may be my new favorite site!

These pics were actually taken yesterday (takes a little while to get permission to post). Ferragamo monk straps, loafer socks because it was about 104 degrees yesterday :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeaux

Thank You! you know, I have never had a birds eye view of my ankles, and I'm quite surprised at how large they appear! guess I can call them highly developed "skater ankles"


----------



## mcarthur

Alden NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Alden NST blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyles OTC


Great shine Mac!


----------



## Rocker

Duck said:


> Great shine Mac!


His shoes always shine - I'm jealous. My shells are always a bit dull.


----------



## Alex123

Crockett&Jones Drummond
Beechnut burniched calf


----------



## eagle2250

Todays selection are a pair of AE Graysons, in burgundy calf...casual but, with a bit of a dressy edge to them!

Mac: Your latest selection looks incredable...what a shine...you are "the man!"


----------



## mcarthur

Rocker, Eagle and Duck,
Thank you
Three steps for success:
1-wipe with damp cloth
2-brush with horsehair brush
3-buff with smooth cloth
Apply wax only after twelve to fifteen wearings


----------



## mcarthur

Alex 123,
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Alex123

mcarthur said:


> Alex 123,
> Welcome to the forum


Thank you very much!!:icon_smile:


----------



## BobGuam

Awesome Shoes, Eric.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
Great shine on your shoes


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Great shine on your shoes


Thank you, sir. And you, as well!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli jeans
TB belt
CH socks
TBNY chelsea boots


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
Polo socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are sporting a pair of Alden eight eyelet, wing tip boots, in cigar, shell cord. The wearing comfort of these shoes is amazing


----------



## mcarthur

^
Great looking boots. Did you get the boots from LeatherSoul?


----------



## eagle2250

Mac: You are right again. The referrenced boots were a special make-up for Leathersoul, a bit more than a year ago. I believe Tom still has them pictured on his website.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Socks OTC





mcarthur said:


> BB plain toe blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, as always! Thanks for sharing, Mac! And, congrats on your 3,000 posts!


----------



## WingtipTom

Cordovan plaintoe oxfords


----------



## mcarthur

^
My compliments


----------



## vwguy

I think mcarthur is leading me down the Cordo path! One of these days...

Brian


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Socks OTC


Love these - Hampton last?


----------



## mcarthur

vwguy said:


> I think mcarthur is leading me down the Cordo path! One of these days...
> 
> Brian


 ^
Pull the trigger and you will not be disapppointed.


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Love these - Hampton last?


Thank you!
I believe it is made on the tremont last


----------



## mcarthur

Alden U-TIP blucher oxford
Cigar shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## tntele

*cigar*

^

Love the shoe Mac, it really looks great in cigar. I have the LHS in cigar and think the natural sole edge dressing stands out more than on the shoe above. What do you do to your soles which have a natural edge? Can I put some brown sole edge dressings on the shoe to make it appear to "blend" in better? Thanks.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I would recommend using brown wax polish.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Ravello shell cordovan
Socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy "Fortney" wingtips in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden long wing blucher oxford
> Ravello shell cordovan
> Socks OTC


Outstanding shine!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you. Your shine is outstanding


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Barrington" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford 
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel loafers
Burgundy shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boots
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## HistoryDoc

Florsheim Royal Imperial Longwings


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal oxford
Black shell cordovan
BS socks OTC


----------



## Tonyp

StefanObi Eggplant 2 eyelet split toe derby.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Socks OTC


----------



## Duck

AE graysons
B2 Argyle OTC

I put a fresh polish on these last night and took my time buffing them. I always have had problems getting a good shine on shoes but I feel that I am getting much better at it. They have terrible creases even though they have shoe trees. Any way to remove creases, because I love these shoes. I will only buy shell from now on.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duck said:


> I put a fresh polish on these last night and took my time buffing them. I always have had problems getting a good shine on shoes but I feel that I am getting much better at it. They have terrible creases even though they have shoe trees. Any way to remove creases, because I love these shoes. I will only buy shell from now on.


With respect, that's the most bizarre notion to which I've been exposed in a long, long time. No creases? Don't wear leather shoes.

DocD


----------



## Duck

Doctor Damage said:


> With respect, that's the most bizarre notion to which I've been exposed in a long, long time. No creases? Don't wear leather shoes.
> 
> DocD


I don't mind a little creasing, but these seem to be out of control. Look at some of the shoes on here DocD and you don't see creasing that bad. These have creases though and I am still wearing them, so I am not throwing in the towel yet based on your "advice".


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duck said:


> I don't mind a little creasing, but these seem to be out of control. Look at some of the shoes on here DocD and you don't see creasing that bad. These have creases though and I am still wearing them, so I am not throwing in the towel yet based on your "advice".


They obviously bother you, so I recommend tossing them.

DocD


----------



## Duck

Doctor Damage said:


> They obviously bother you, so I recommend tossing them.
> 
> DocD


Ah, not that much. They are really comfortable and look good besides the simple creases. I thought their might a lotion or cream that could soften the leather up in those areas.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Nice shine on your shoes. Nice argyles. Unfortunately, creases come with shoes unless you keep them as museum pieces.








The creases on shell are fewer than calf. This shoe was purchased from BB in the early 1980's


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Nice shine on your shoes. Nice argyles. Unfortunately, creases come with shoes unless you keep them as museum pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creases on shell are fewer than calf. This shoe was purchased from BB in the early 1980's


Good deal. Thanks for the advice. I am going to have to live with them I guess. Thank you for the compliment on the shine. I can only hope to follow in your footsteps. Pun intended.


----------



## Duck

Duck said:


> Ah, not that much. They are really comfortable and look good besides the simple creases. I thought their might a lotion or cream that could soften the leather up in those areas.
> 
> I think that this is all bothering you DocD. What gives?


DocD,

Sorry, I am trying to stir something up today. I am being an ass while you were just trying to help and answer a question. I am going to delete that post.

Duck


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip boots
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## anglophile23

USA-made weejuns fro Bass and not a sock in sight


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duck said:


> DocD,
> 
> Sorry, I am trying to stir something up today. I am being an ass while you were just trying to help and answer a question. I am going to delete that post.
> 
> Duck


Oaky, but might as well delete that one too. Then I will have to delete this post too. This could get confusing...

DocD


----------



## Duck

Confusing, you should see my creases!

Can I delete creases?


----------



## Orgetorix

Mac, do you have any shoes that aren't shell? Whether you do or not, I love your photos!


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Confusing, you should see my creases!
> 
> Can I delete creases?


 ^
Of course, not


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Mac, do you have any shoes that aren't shell? Whether you do or not, I love your photos!


 ^
Thank you! I do have some shoes that are not shell.


----------



## Claybuster

Donald J Pliner black loafers


----------



## paper clip

Regards creases - I think it is fine to have creases in well-worn, well cared for quality shoes. It shows they have been well worn and well loved. Also, if you do buy another new pair, you can have the worn pair for a more casual look while keeping the new ones for more special occasions.


----------



## mcarthur

PC,
Good advise!


----------



## Doctor Damage

On reflection, I think the better word would be "wrinkles".

I am starting to like the look of the Grayson model, with the heavier heel.

DocD


----------



## Carolopolis

Classic brown Sperry Topsiders, no laces. Very old, very worn, very comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## vwguy

My new Bean Rustic penny loafers!

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell cordovan
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Ravello shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## paper clip

vwguy said:


> My new Bean Rustic penny loafers!
> 
> Brian


Let's see some pics of those bad-boys in action! I just got the oxfords for the fall.

Mac: Alden should pay you a commission on all the shells you've sold for them! :icon_smile_wink:

Good 'ol 986 (pardon my camera cord!):


----------



## Harris

paper clip, would you be willing to share where and approximately when you purchased that pair of the 986's? The stitching on the top of the upper is old school Alden--broad, white stitching.

Contrast with how most of the recently made 986's (that I've seen) look: subtle, brown stitching. 


Not sure what inspired the change in design.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Harris said:


> paper clip, would you be willing to share where and approximately when you purchased that pair of the 986's? The stitching on the top of the upper is old school Alden--broad, white stitching.
> 
> Contrast with how most of the recently made 986's (that I've seen) look: subtle, brown stitching.
> 
> Not sure what inspired the change in design.


Good eye on that one. Kind of a shame, as I agree the white stitching looks good. Maybe you should call O'Connells, as they have lots of old stuff sitting around in boxes.

DocD


----------



## paper clip

Harris said:


> paper clip, would you be willing to share where and approximately when you purchased that pair of the 986's? The stitching on the top of the upper is old school Alden--broad, white stitching.
> 
> Contrast with how most of the recently made 986's (that I've seen) look: subtle, brown stitching.
> 
> Not sure what inspired the change in design.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Interesting. I bought mine last spring (after I first joined the forum) at The Bootery on Boylston Street in Boston. It's the kind of place where there are all kinds of mens and womens shoes, and IMO the Aldens seem a bit out of place. They have Sebago as another Trad brand, but mainly have Ecco, Keen, Mephisto and Timberland. Perhaps that's why they had been sitting around longer?

The also have a store in Cambridge in Harvard Square - maybe that's the Alden connection.


----------



## Harris

Many thanks for the response. It's a hunch you're guessing correctly--probably "new old stock." Dr. Dam is probably right that there a few ancient, dust-covered 986's in the O' Connell's stockroom.

edit: Alden once used white stitching for the 563 as well.


----------



## mcarthur

PC,
Maybe you can help me get the proper compensation from Alden i.e royalty or percentage of gross. (winks)


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Wool stocks OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Harris said:


> Many thanks for the response. It's a hunch you're guessing correctly--probably "new old stock." Dr. Dam is probably right that there a few ancient, dust-covered 986's in the O' Connell's stockroom.
> 
> edit: Alden once used white stitching for the 563 as well.


Alden actually uses white stitching on all of their handsewns. The white stitching gets darker with the application of wax, cream, polish, etc, thoughout the shoemaking and finishing process.

Check out the picture of the BLACK LHS being stitched with white thread...

Also, if you want to check if the shoe is oldstock, check the first number on the serial number inside the shoe. That is the year the shoe was cut. For example, all shoes cut in 2007, 1997, 1987, etc would start with a 7.


----------



## well-kept

LeatherSOUL said:


> Also, if you want to check if the shoe is oldstock, check the first number on the serial number inside the shoe. That is the year the shoe was cut. For example, all shoes cut in 2007, 1997, 1987, etc would start with a 7.


Tom,
Yes, but how can you tell which decade? I once e-mailed Alden with the numbers on a vintage find and all they could say was "could be '92, '82 etc".


----------



## mcarthur

Alden U-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

well-kept said:


> Tom,
> Yes, but how can you tell which decade? I once e-mailed Alden with the numbers on a vintage find and all they could say was "could be '92, '82 etc".


That's where it gets fun. You basically have to make an educated guess by looking at the shoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage

LeatherSOUL said:


> That's where it gets fun. You basically have to make an educated guess by looking at the shoe.


But if they never change their designs...or do you gauge the amount of dust on the box?
<grin>

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

I was in Toronto today to visit some former co-workers and a friend/client. Passing through the Harry Rosen store under the BMO tower to kill some time, I perused through their shoe section. Lots of sleek black dress shoes, but suddenly right at the end of the shoe section they had the Allen-Edmonds "Hanover" in black, burgundy, and brown. This is the penny loafer that Patrick posted a few weeks ago and it's an extremely impressive shoe in person. I was originally considering buying a pair of Gucci's this fall, but these blew me away with their trad appeal.

Here's the shoe:



If I get the "Hanover", the next logical purchase would be the "Grayson", since Harry Rosen can order any Allen-Edmonds shoes in the catalogue.

So...I am wondering how the "Hanover" compares in fit to the "Grayson"?
Does anyone here have both models? Or some special knowledge?

DocD


----------



## well-kept

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's the shoe:
> 
> If I get the "Hanover", the next logical purchase would be the "Grayson", since Harry Rosen can order any Allen-Edmonds shoes in the catalogue.
> 
> So...I am wondering how the "Hanover" compares in fit to the "Grayson"?
> Does anyone here have both models? Or some special knowledge?
> 
> DocD


The Grayson is welted, the Hanover is mocassin construction. They're different animals. Each may fit you but you can't compare them, only contrast.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
RLP pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## anglophile23

^Love those striped socks.


----------



## jml90

Doctor Damage said:


> I was in Toronto today to visit some former co-workers and a friend/client. Passing through the Harry Rosen store under the BMO tower to kill some time, I perused through their shoe section. Lots of sleek black dress shoes, but suddenly right at the end of the shoe section they had the Allen-Edmonds "Hanover" in black, burgundy, and brown. This is the penny loafer that Patrick posted a few weeks ago and it's an extremely impressive shoe in person. I was originally considering buying a pair of Gucci's this fall, but these blew me away with their trad appeal.
> 
> Here's the shoe:
> 
> If I get the "Hanover", the next logical purchase would be the "Grayson", since Harry Rosen can order any Allen-Edmonds shoes in the catalogue.
> 
> So...I am wondering how the "Hanover" compares in fit to the "Grayson"?
> Does anyone here have both models? Or some special knowledge?
> 
> DocD


Well they are on the same last (7) so the fit shoul be fairly similar.


----------



## well-kept

jml90 said:


> Well they are on the same last (7) so the fit shoul be fairly similar.


Do believe you're mistaken. The Grayson is on the 7 last. The AE web site page which illustrates the various lasts has an entire section on the various - and different - lasts used for their handsewns.


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> ^Love those striped socks.


Thank you. They are called houndstooch pattern socks


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## anglophile23

AE Ridgefields


----------



## jml90

Florsheim Kenmoor Plain toes brown pebble grain.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip blucher oxford
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## tntele

Mac,

Did you get those Whiskey wingtips from Alden of Carmel? I must have those shoes!!! Thanks for the help.


----------



## TMMKC

Enjoying the shank of the summer in a pair of chesnut J&M "greek fisherman" sandals. Not very Trad, I know, but I do like them a lot.


----------



## mcarthur

tntele said:


> Mac,
> 
> Did you get those Whiskey wingtips from Alden of Carmel? I must have those shoes!!! Thanks for the help.


 ^
Yes! Good luck!


----------



## Doctor Damage

jml90 said:


> Well they are on the same last (7) so the fit shoul be fairly similar.





well-kept said:


> Do believe you're mistaken. The Grayson is on the 7 last. The AE web site page which illustrates the various lasts has an entire section on the various - and different - lasts used for their handsewns.


I can never find that page on the A-E website. In any case, Harry Rosen is having an A-E trunk show in Toronto next week, so I will try to visit and get the info directly from their rep.

DocD


----------



## well-kept

Just Google "Allen Edmonds lasts". The page will come up. Photos and descriptions of every last in use.


----------



## TMMKC

I'm not wearing them (for obvious reasons) but my new pair of Bass white bucks arrived today! I got a great end-of-the-season deal. They will sit safely in the shoebox until next Memorial Day. I can't wait!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barba shirt
Brioni jeans
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell
> Wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine, as usual Mac! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> A-E "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


WTT,
Thank you. A very nice shine on your shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Black shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Black shell
> Wool socks OTC


Nice wingtips, sir! Thanks for posting.


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Manchester" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Nice shine. For a guy who like wing tips you have a passion for tassels. Which does show good taste.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel slip on
Black shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

I learned today that women view shoes much differently than men. Some time ago, my mother purchased a pair of white leather driving mocs by Rockport, which she swears are the most comfortable shoes she's ever owned. For her birthday, I bought her another pair in black leather, although I had been telling her for some time to get a pair in brown suede. Today we visited the shoe store and she was insisting on brown suede, although I was insisting on keeping the black leather until the others wore out. No reason not to buy several pairs of something that is perfect, right? Not so, as women seem to want lots of shoes but each one different. She was trying on all sorts of other odd shoes, none of which were in the same league as the ones she already had. I made this clear. Much fighting ensued, and I left to visit a used bookstore.

What was the final upshot? She ordered the brown suede, and might keep the black after all.

There's no lesson here, other than never go shopping with women, even kinfolk, _especially_ kinfolk...

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB tassel slip on
> Burgundy shell
> Wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine, as always! Thanks for posting, Mac.


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice shine! Have a great day!


----------



## Duck

WingtipTom said:


> A-E "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


Great shoes WTT.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden NST
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Duck said:


> Great shoes WTT.


Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Fortney" in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden plain toe blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell
> Wool socks OTC


Great shoes, Mac! Simple, but handsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Alden Indy boots
Cigar shell cordovan
BS-argyles OTC


----------



## abc123

Mac, I love those indy boots in cigar shell. Are they from Alden of Carmel? I've had my eye on them forever, but just can't justify the purchase. 

They sure look nice, enjoy wearing them!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Thank you! 
You are correct that they came from Alden of Carmel


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Thank you!
> You are correct that they came from Alden of Carmel


Commando sole? If yes, how do they compare, comfort-wise, to a standard sole? I'm putting in a request to Mrs. PittDoc for a pair of these for my upcoming birthday. These should make winter a little more tolerable here in Pittsburgh.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I would highly recommend this boot. In my experience, I have found no comport difference between commando sole and a leather sole. Also, from an appearance standpoint a third party would not know you had a commando sole unless you crossed your legs. In addition, the commando sole provides excellent traction on wept floors or icey streets.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Black shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## JohnMS

You guys with the shell shoes are killing me. Wish I had a rich uncle to fund some shoe purchases for me.


----------



## anglophile23

^Your pain is my pain.


----------



## Untilted

My first pair of wing tips, Allen Edmonds MacNeil's. Loving them so far.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip bal oxford
> Black shell
> Wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your shoes, sir! Thanks for sharing, mac.


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "McAllister" in black calf


----------



## PittDoc

I just had to share my argyles with the forum. Teamed up with Alden captoe blucher in Cigar shell.


----------



## mcarthur

^
You have exceed your motto


----------



## WingtipTom

Peal & Co. wingtip kiltie tassel loafers in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice shoes! Nice shine!


----------



## mcarthur

PD,
Nice argyles and cigar shell shoes! Maker of argyles and are the argyles OTC?


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe boots
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PD,
> Nice argyles and cigar shell shoes! Maker of argyles and are the argyles OTC?


Thank you Mac. I predicted you may ask for such details. Barney's store brand, BTC, sized 7-9, on sale for 1/2 off. Only thing I can tolerate OTC are thin Pantherella dress socks.

Today - Gucci brown calf bit loafers; Cole Haan BTC socks


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for the information. I recently purchased Pantherella dress socks. What is your experience in regard to the usefull lives of these socks?


----------



## Doctor Damage

PittDoc said:


> Today - Gucci brown calf bit loafers


Lovely shoes, I'm planning on the black version of those (although the classic model without the ribbon is cheaper). Thanks for posting them!

DocD


----------



## PittDoc

^ If you don't already have a pair of Gucci bit loafers, the black, silver bit w/o the ribbon is a classic. The pair above is actually quite different from the traditional version - narrower last, thinner sole, lighter construction all around. I don't think it will wear as well as my classic bit loafers, which wear like iron.

^^ Speaking of wear - I've only had Pantherella socks for about 8 months; about a dozen pair (thanks to Marshall's). None are showing signs of wear but they ARE thinner and lighter than my other wool socks. We'll see.


----------



## trolperft

Loake full brogue


----------



## PittDoc

^ Very nice, love the argyles too.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice shoes and argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell cordovan
Wool socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Mac: Finding myself inspired by your example, I'll be wearing the Alden LHS's, in #8 shell cord...should go well with the navy blazer and khaki slacks that I'll be wearing for Sunday services. As always Mac, your shine is superb!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! Enjoy your day with children and grandchildren


----------



## AlanC

*First outing today*

AE Fifth Avenues


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking shoes. How was its first outing?


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Good looking shoes. How was its first outing?


It went well. They need a little breaking in, but I think they'll be quite useful.


----------



## trolperft

PittDoc said:


> ^ Very nice, love the argyles too.





mcarthur said:


> ^
> Nice shoes and argyles.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boot
Cigar shell
Argyles- OTC


----------



## vwguy

Quoddy canoe mocs, pretty soon I'll have to put these away until next Spring.

Brian


----------



## PittDoc

AlanC said:


> AE Fifth Avenues


Very nice Alan. Almost too pretty to wear.


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> Alden cap toe boot
> Cigar shell
> Argyles- OTC


Great boots Mac. Do these ever see foul weather? From the looks of them I'd say no but, you ARE the king of the Alden shine.


----------



## PittDoc

For DocD - Original vintage pre-Tom Ford black Gucci bit loafers. They're getting old and could use a shine.
Unknown origin socks; Zanella british tan khakis


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Great boots Mac. Do these ever see foul weather? From the looks of them I'd say no but, you ARE the king of the Alden shine.


 ^
Thank you! Of course, in wet weather I use my tingley overshoes.


----------



## mcarthur

PD,
Pre Tom Ford should make the shoes at least ten years old. You have a nice collection of Gucci bit loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Alden NST blucher oxford
Black shell 
BS- wool socks OTC


----------



## PittDoc

Alden captoe bals
Ravello shell cordovan
Still working on my crease issues but they're getting better. They get the Macarthur treatment daily but I have a ways to go yet. Rather scuffed from a busy day at work.
(no-name socks, BTC)


----------



## qwerty

PittDoc said:


> Alden captoe bals
> Ravello shell cordovan
> Still working on my crease issues but they're getting better. They get the Macarthur treatment daily but I have a ways to go yet. Rather scuffed from a busy day at work.
> (no-name socks, BTC)


What is the MacArthur treatment?


----------



## PittDoc

qwerty said:


> What is the MacArthur treatment?


Forgive my misspelling - "Mcarthur treatment"

Mcarthur is a prodigous forum member and frequent poster here (see many lovely examples above) has often advised others on how to get a great shine on shell cordovans. 1) barely damp cloth, 2) extending brushing w/ horsehair brush, 3) buff with polishing cloth. Right Mac?


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Forgive my misspelling - "Mcarthur treatment"
> 
> Mcarthur is a prodigous forum member and frequent poster here (see many lovely examples above) has often advised others on how to get a great shine on shell cordovans. 1) barely damp cloth, 2) extending brushing w/ horsehair brush, 3) buff with polishing cloth. Right Mac?


 ^
Thank you! Slight adjustment-Step one is wipe with damp cloth. Step two brush with horsehair brush


----------



## PittDoc

Alden plain toe bals
Black shell cordovan
Pantherella OTC socks


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice shoes with a nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boots
Burgundy shell
BS- argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden V-tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

^
Mac! Fantastic shine on all of your previous postings over the past week!


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "McAllister" in black calf


----------



## CostadelSolCPA

My first post in this thread.

Crockett and Jones Boston
Burgundy Shell Cordovan 
100% Cotton navy socks (we are at 29 Cº in Malaga, Spain today)










I love Mac's shoes shine. I try my best.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum. Thank you for posting picture. Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip boot
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden Norweigan split-toe oxfords in burgundy shell cordovan
(Talk about happy feet! My apologies for the quality of the photo - digital cameras are a P.I.T.A. sometimes.)


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden straight tip boot
> Black shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Nice shine on your boots, Mac! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Alden Norweigan split-toe oxfords in burgundy shell cordovan
> (Talk about happy feet! My apologies for the quality of the photo - digital cameras are a P.I.T.A. sometimes.)


Very nice shoes and very nice shine on your shoes


----------



## Clovis

*todays footware*

a very comfortable pair of AE Birminghams


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## spinlps

Been awhile since I posted footwear... slipped these off this PM for a quick snap.

Allen Edmonds Heathwood


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel slip on
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Barrington" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel slip on
> Black shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your tassel loafers, sir! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SirSuturesALot

PittDoc said:


> Alden plain toe bals
> Black shell cordovan
> Pantherella OTC socks


I didn't know Alden had a shell plain toe bal! Do you remember the model number/last type?


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## hbs midwest

Lovely shine, McArthur...captoes remind me of my spitshined Corcoran jumpboots from several lifetimes ago.

Great work!

Enjoy the weekend!

hbs


----------



## a4audi08

*very jealous*


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest,
Thank you
Have a nice weekend


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden Norwegian split-toe in black shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Very nice shoes and a very nice shine!


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni silk tie
Kiton shirt
Zegna belt
JB socks
Barneys monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Masterpiece Oundles


----------



## Untilted

My alden tassels after Friday night:



Now they've been polished:



I'm wearing these bench-made-in-maine ralph lauren tassels as I type:


----------



## PittDoc

SirSuturesALot said:


> I didn't know Alden had a shell plain toe bal! Do you remember the model number/last type?


Custom model for Alden NYC (at least that's what they told me). Model 9341, Hampton last.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

PittDoc said:


> Custom model for Alden NYC (at least that's what they told me). Model 9341, Hampton last.


Are you sure it's the Hampton? From your picture it looks like the Aberdeen.


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted,
Nice polishing job. Use wax polish at a minimum


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sports shirt
H- ps


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

LeatherSOUL said:


> Are you sure it's the Hampton? From your picture it looks like the Aberdeen.


I'm just going on what they told me in NYC. Probably the camera angle b/c it does feel and look similar to my two other Hampton last shells.


----------



## tntele

*Mac*

^^
What is the model # on the Alden boot listed above? Is it on the Barrie? Do you mind revealing your secret source for shell?

Thanks


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden Norwegian split-toe in burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

^
Very nice shoes with a very nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

tntele said:


> ^^
> What is the model # on the Alden boot listed above? Is it on the Barrie? Do you mind revealing your secret source for shell?
> 
> Thanks


The boot was purchased from Alden of Carmel AF53 and the boot is on the trubalance last


----------



## LeatherSOUL

10/8/07...Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan NSTs from the Shoe Mart. (Yes, I bought them from the Shoe Mart. That's how rare whiskey is.)


----------



## mcarthur

^
NST in whiskey shell looks outstanding. Thank you for posting.


----------



## PittDoc

^^ Impressive Tom - even if they are from Shoemart


----------



## JohnMS

*Alden Whiskey*

Wow! I had never seen a pair of the whiskey color aside from on Alden of Carmel years ago. Beautiful.


----------



## qwerty

LeatherSOUL said:


> 10/8/07...Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan NSTs from the Shoe Mart. (Yes, I bought them from the Shoe Mart. That's how rare whiskey is.)


Tom, beautiful shoes.
How easy is it to stain whiskey shell? Is it as delicate as, say, light suede?


----------



## vwguy

LL Bean Rustic penny loafers, still breaking them in...

Brian


----------



## Clovis

LeatherSOUL said:


> 10/8/07...Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan NSTs from the Shoe Mart. (Yes, I bought them from the Shoe Mart. That's how rare whiskey is.)
> 
> Very nice indeed!


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's our Alden captoe boots, in black calf...they're starting to wear almost like a pair of bedroom shoes, very comfortable!


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy "Melton" in burgundy calf
*apologies for the blueish-ness (is that a word?) of the picture


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel slip on
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

qwerty said:


> Tom, beautiful shoes.
> How easy is it to stain whiskey shell? Is it as delicate as, say, light suede?


I wouldn't say so. Shell is quite resistent as you know.


----------



## AlanC

LeatherSOUL said:


> 10/8/07...Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan NSTs from the Shoe Mart. (Yes, I bought them from the Shoe Mart. That's how rare whiskey is.)


Tom, that may be the perfect Alden shoe, combining their favorite style of mine, shell and that great whiskey color. That deserves an aportnoy: :aportnoy:


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel slip on
> Black shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine, as always! Thanks for sharing


----------



## WingtipTom

LeatherSOUL said:


> 10/8/07...Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan NSTs from the Shoe Mart. (Yes, I bought them from the Shoe Mart. That's how rare whiskey is.)


Love the color of those...very attractive! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Patrick06790

Orvis wafflestompers, good for rainy day


----------



## paper clip

vwguy said:


> LL Bean Rustic penny loafers, still breaking them in...
> 
> Brian


I have on my Bean Rustic Oxfords today:










Other than the fact that they are not Made in USA, they are everything I was looking for in a casual shoe for wet days this fall/winter. Sturdy, comfortable, nice leather with a lightweight lugged sole.

This is the third time I've worn them, and they are breaking in nicely. The moc toe is molding to my foot perfectly. The edge of the leather around the ankle is chafing a bit but getting better with each wear. I am wearing heavier socks with them to protect against blisters.

TOM: amazing shoes. you are a true fan, as you bought from someone else, putting the beauty of the shoe above your own business concerns. that shows your passion - why you are great at what you do!


----------



## mcarthur

PC
Tingley overshoes solve the issue about what to wear on a rainy day.


----------



## spinlps

*RL Darltons in brown shell*


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Nice shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Nice shoes!


Thanks. I've been following "Mac's Guide to Shell Cordovan Care" with excellent results. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

spinlps said:


> Thanks. I've been following "Mac's Guide to Shell Cordovan Care" with excellent results. :icon_smile_wink:


It shows! Keep up the good work


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Polo" in burgundy/black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^
Very nice shine! You must have had a great day


----------



## vwguy

LE brown suede penny loafers, let's hope it doesn't rain today!

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal oxford
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Orgetorix

Brooks Peal (Sargent) snuff suede semi-brogues


----------



## hbs midwest

paper clip said:


> I have on my Bean Rustic Oxfords today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the fact that they are not Made in USA, they are everything I was looking for in a casual shoe for wet days this fall/winter. Sturdy, comfortable, nice leather with a lightweight lugged sole.
> 
> This is the third time I've worn them, and they are breaking in nicely. The moc toe is molding to my foot perfectly. The edge of the leather around the ankle is chafing a bit but getting better with each wear. I am wearing heavier socks with them to protect against blisters.
> 
> TOM: amazing shoes. you are a true fan, as you bought from someone else, putting the beauty of the shoe above your own business concerns. that shows your passion - why you are great at what you do!


LLB heavy boat mocs--stained & polished w/AE cordovan creme (burgundy)...

Iv'e had them for 6+ years; been thru 2 resole jobs w/Vibram components and still going strong...definitely footwear workhorses.

hbs


----------



## spinlps

JM Shell Cordovan Wingtips that have aged into a nice, dark caramel color


----------



## vwguy

The LE brown suede penny loafers:










Brian


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for posting the picture


----------



## Doctor Damage

vwguy said:



> The LE brown suede penny loafers:


Those look great. Thanks for posting the photo.

Do any of the photo/tech people here know why brown suede always photographs as grey?

DocD


----------



## vwguy

Doctor Damage said:


> Do any of the photo/tech people here know why brown suede always photographs as grey?
> 
> DocD


Just a guess, but maybe the flash washing them out a bit?

Brian


----------



## spinlps

AE Shell MacNeil's


----------



## Orgetorix

vwguy said:


> Just a guess, but maybe the flash washing them out a bit?
> 
> Brian


That would be my guess as well. Flashes can do weird things to color. Try taking the photos in natural light, such as next to a window, and don't use the flash. Also play around with the white-balance settings on your camera.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden V-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## NavyBlueBlazer

vwguy said:


> The LE brown suede penny loafers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Are those white athletic socks?

On me, cordovan coloured shell Alden penny loafers with Pantherella argyles.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Yesterday, actually*

Alden chukkas in whiskey shell


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on 
Burgundy shell
Pantherella socks OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Alden chukkas in whiskey shell


Awesome Drew!!!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Tom! They're honeys.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's our AE Stockbridge, in chili calf with the vibram mini-lug sole and heel toplifts. Perfect for an overcast, crisp Fall day!


----------



## spinlps

J&M Aristocraft Saddles


----------



## Patrick06790

Quoddys


----------



## WingtipTom

Cordovan plaintoe oxfords

(thrifted many years ago, unknown brand)


----------



## Georgia

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Alden chukkas in whiskey shell


These just made my Christmas list. Top Shelf.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden cap toe boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## tntele

*Whiskey Chukkas*

I called Alden Shop in NYC yesterday and they have both the Chukkas boots and plain toe bluchers in stock. The bad news is that they only have 7 1/2D and 13D.:icon_pale:

He told me to check back in about 4 to 6 months as they were the only people in Manhattan "authorized" to sell whiskey. Maybe I can get a late Christmas or early St. Patrick's Day gift.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

I'm assuming you spoke with Anthony at the NY Alden shop. He's a good guy, son of the owner. If you promise not to buy my size, tntele, I'll let you know that they also have the chukkas in cigar right now.


----------



## tntele

*HL*

Do you wear an 11D? If not, then you have nothing to worry about! I'll call Anthony tomorrow to see if he has an 11D. If I can get some Chukkas and a cool robot tie I would be set for the winter!


----------



## tntele

*aHLac (Ask HL about clothes)*

HL,

Do you think the Cigar Chukkas would look good with M1 buttonfly's w/ 1 3/4" cuff? I wear my cigar LHS w/ them but want something more "substantial" for the winter. I was going to get either Chukkas or these

or these

Opinions wanted


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
I would go with the Alden long wing blucher oxford in cigar shell


----------



## AlanC

^Those Alden longwings are stunning.


----------



## JayJay

Both are great.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

RL Darlton Pennies - Fast approaching the one year mark and already possessing some great patina. Also, if you recall, the left shoe was considerably darker than the right when I bought these but the difference is much more subtle today.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

tntele,

I'm hugely flattered. But I would defer to the master, Mac, on these matters. I completely agree with him that the longwings would look fantastic. An oxford would be my first choice, too, for khakis. I think, though, that the boots would look fine, too, as they have a double sole and I think khakis, as casual as they are, work well with something substantial, as you say.

And as you're a 10D, I say to order those chukkas with my blessing!

As for the robot tie, I'll keep an eye out at the next Barney's warehouse sale for you!

HL

And to remain topical:

Today, Alden tassels in black shell.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

10/16/07...Alden Longwings in Alpine Brown Calf


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Is it a sin to love shoes more than people? Those are great, Tom!


----------



## tntele

I defer to Mac and will pursue the Cigar Longwings. I think the Commando sole is starting to grow on me. BTW, I have exchanged several emails w/ Adam at AOC and he has one pair of whiskey longwings left in 11D. I'm tempted but I think the cigar w/ fit my uses better.

Today I wore Alden black shell bluchers (9901). Since I've started to wear lace-up shoes more lately, I notice how little support my loafers give me. I'm thinking about switching to lace-up almost exclusively, with the exception of my LHS.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSoul,
Those are good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## mcarthur

tntele said:


> I defer to Mac and will pursue the Cigar Longwings. I think the Commando sole is starting to grow on me. BTW, I have exchanged several emails w/ Adam at AOC and he has one pair of whiskey longwings left in 11D. I'm tempted but I think the cigar w/ fit my uses better.
> 
> Today I wore Alden black shell bluchers (9901). Since I've started to wear lace-up shoes more lately, I notice how little support my loafers give me. I'm thinking about switching to lace-up almost exclusively, with the exception of my LHS.


I agree with you that lace up shoes provide better support than loafers. You had to make a very difficult decision and I am in agreement with your choice


----------



## jcusey

LeatherSOUL said:


> 10/16/07...Alden Longwings in Alpine Brown Calf


Hey! I wore those today, too.

Funny story: I ordered the Color #8 long wings from Tom about three weeks ago. When they arrived, I wrote to Tom that he should consider doing a tan Scotch grain long wing as a special edition. It's a classic American shoe that you can't find new anymore. "I know," replied Tom. "I have a shipment coming in two weeks." It's my fate to have good ideas, only months after others have them first.

Anyway, my thanks to Tom for recreating this shoe. The shell cordovan models get a lot of play on this thread, and deservedly so; but this one doesn't have anything to be ashamed of for being just plain ol' Scotch grain calf.

Now, how about doing the same shoe in brandy Scotch grain shell cordovan, Tom? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Is it a sin to love shoes more than people? Those are great, Tom!


Thanks Drew!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> LeatherSoul,
> Those are good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing them


Thank you Mac!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

tntele said:


> BTW, I have exchanged several emails w/ Adam at AOC and he has one pair of whiskey longwings left in 11D. I'm tempted but I think the cigar w/ fit my uses better.


What are you waiting for? Whiskey is like the holy grail! Pick it up unless someone else on the forum already did!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

jcusey said:


> Hey! I wore those today, too.
> 
> Funny story: I ordered the Color #8 long wings from Tom about three weeks ago. When they arrived, I wrote to Tom that he should consider doing a tan Scotch grain long wing as a special edition. It's a classic American shoe that you can't find new anymore. "I know," replied Tom. "I have a shipment coming in two weeks." It's my fate to have good ideas, only months after others have them first.
> 
> Anyway, my thanks to Tom for recreating this shoe. The shell cordovan models get a lot of play on this thread, and deservedly so; but this one doesn't have anything to be ashamed of for being just plain ol' Scotch grain calf.
> 
> Now, how about doing the same shoe in brandy Scotch grain shell cordovan, Tom? :icon_smile_wink:


I wish I could get my hands on some scotch grain shell John, if I could the Longwing is definitely a worthy model.

I actually ordered my pair in EE to give it an even more "gunboat" appearance. I plan on wearing them with jeans for the most part.


----------



## tntele

Tom,

My hesitation w/ the whiskey longwings is I really don't have much to wear them with. Although the whiskey chukkas would make the perfect boot to wear w/ jeans. Cigar (IMO) looks better w/ khakis, which is the majority of what I wear. I did consider your Cigar Norwegians, but I'm not too crazy about the crepe sole. I love the looks of them, but I'm hesitant on the sole. I have been experiencing some calf pains at the end of the day when I wear loafers, and don't have any pains w/ laceups. It's really time to revamp by entire shoe collection as I think the majority of my shoes are simply worn out.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

tntele said:


> Tom,
> 
> My hesitation w/ the whiskey longwings is I really don't have much to wear them with. Although the whiskey chukkas would make the perfect boot to wear w/ jeans. Cigar (IMO) looks better w/ khakis, which is the majority of what I wear. I did consider your Cigar Norwegians, but I'm not too crazy about the crepe sole. I love the looks of them, but I'm hesitant on the sole. I have been experiencing some calf pains at the end of the day when I wear loafers, and don't have any pains w/ laceups. It's really time to revamp by entire shoe collection as I think the majority of my shoes are simply worn out.


You'll be nicely surprised how well whiskey goes with everything. However, you are right, I do think cigar goes better with khakis. If you change your mind, the Shoe Mart had whiskey norwegians a few weeks ago (I picked up a pair and posted a picture a few pages back). The $595 price point is also $100 less than AoC's $695 (I think but not 100% sure they were $695).


----------



## mcarthur

^
I have the crepe sole on a long wing blucher oxford in ravello shell. I had you hesitation but decided to try the crepe sole. I have been very pleased with my decision. The crepe sole is very similar to the commando sole. I have changed my recommendation. If you budget allows only one pair I would go with the NST blucher oxford with a crepe sole in cigar. If you budget allows two pairs I would select the long wing blucher oxford in whiskey shell.


----------



## bd79cc

tntele said:


> Tom,
> 
> My hesitation w/ the whiskey longwings is I really don't have much to wear them with. Although the whiskey chukkas would make the perfect boot to wear w/ jeans. Cigar (IMO) looks better w/ khakis, which is the majority of what I wear.


Cigar looks really good with khaki. Ravello, too. A rich lustrous whiskey, verging on the tangerine in hue, also works well with khaki.


----------



## eagle2250

LeatherSOUL said:


> I wish I could get my hands on some scotch grain shell John, if I could the Longwing is definitely a worthy model.


Tom: Has scotch grain shell ever been available or is it solely the stuff of which dreams are made(!)??


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## vwguy

LL Bean dress rustic penny loafers (sans pennies) getting more comfortable w/ each wear.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Leeds photographed in the manner of Wingtip Tom (sort of)


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
You have WTT style down well; however, WTT will need to provide you his formula for his outstanding shine which automatically guarantees a great day


----------



## jcusey

eagle2250 said:


> Tom: Has scotch grain shell ever been available or is it solely the stuff of which dreams are made(!)??


Oh, yes. See this Alden shoe on Centipede's website:










Centipede calls this color mahogany. The swatch card I saw (from Borgioli) called it brandy, I think. There also is a Color #8 Scotch grain, and there may be a forest green Scotch grain if my memory isn't playing tricks on me (I know that there is a forest green smooth shell).

Tom, is it a matter that Alden won't work in this anymore or that it all goes to Japan?


----------



## spinlps

jcusey said:


> Oh, yes. See this Alden shoe on Centipede's website:
> 
> Centipede calls this color mahogany. The swatch card I saw (from Borgioli) called it brandy, I think. There also is a Color #8 Scotch grain, and there may be a forest green Scotch grain if my memory isn't playing tricks on me (I know that there is a forest green smooth shell).
> 
> Tom, is it a matter that Alden won't work in this anymore or that it all goes to Japan?


Here's another link to a shell swatch card with the three Scotch Grains mentioned.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Here's a Norwegian I had in stock a couple years ago. To be honest, I don't know why Alden doesn't use it more or have access to it. I'll follow up with them.



















From a previous WFAYWT post of mine:


----------



## eagle2250

jcusey said:


> Oh, yes. See this Alden shoe on Centipede's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, is it a matter that Alden won't work in this anymore or that it all goes to Japan?


Jcusey: You must realize, we are talking of affairs of the heart here...please be gentle! (winks)

Tom: Think a longwing design, in #8 scotch grain shell. I can guarantee at least one customer!


----------



## JayJay

eagle2250 said:


> Jcusey: You must realize, we are talking of affairs of the heart here...please be gentle! (winks)
> 
> Tom: Think a longwing design, in #8 scotch grain shell. I can guarantee at least one customer!


Tom, I'd be another customer for a longwing #8 scotch grain shell. Actually the color wouldn't matter to me.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

OMG, those are amazing. Count me in, too, but preferably in a whiskey longwing or plain toe blucher. Oh, hell, I'd take it in a NST, too!


----------



## Tom Rath

I have a pair of Alden color 8 scotch pebble grain shells on order and expect delivery some time in November. I will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Pgolden

*For A. Squire Weejun Comparison Thread*



A.Squire said:


> What I was hopping for with this thread was a pic of someone wearing two different shoes. If someone is up for it I'd like to see a pair of khakis and a Bass Weejun on one foot and something else on the other.


Here are three:
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=penniesks3.jpg

Left AE beefrolls, middle Weejuns, right Sebago Cayman II
BTW: This is not my normal arrangement. As best I can I try to wear an entire pair of shoes, but I've been thinking that AE on the left and the Sebago on the right might make for interesting party wear--a real ice breaker in terms of starting up a conversation. I'm not sure my wife would let me get away with it, but perhaps I can try it at one of the school board meetings and see if anyone notices.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Phil said:


> I have a pair of Alden color 8 scotch pebble grain shells on order and expect delivery some time in November. I will post pics when they arrive.


Phil, do you mind divulging your source?


----------



## Tom Rath

I will be able to shortly, but until then I cannot unfortunately. I would be breaking a confidence if I did. I dont mean to be so elusive about it. I can say they are wingtip boots in color 8 pebble grain.


----------



## spinlps

Phil said:


> I will be able to shortly, but until then I cannot unfortunately. I would be breaking a confidence if I did. I dont mean to be so elusive about it. I can say they are wingtip boots in color 8 pebble grain.


Luscious. Anxiously waiting for the expose.


----------



## Tom Rath

barrie last, commando sole...


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## JohnMS

*AE Canfield*

A rare shoe post for me as I own no shells. AE Canfield in brown floodlight with black floodlight saddle.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
This thread is open to all tyes of shoes. The question is "what footwear are you wearing today. Thank you for posting a picture of the footwear you are wearing today. Hopefully you will continue to post


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## BobGuam

Cool shoes John MS. I have a pair of Sheldon AE, that I wear to the library the students always give me a hard time about them.


----------



## JohnMS

*AE Canfield in Black*

After the kinds words of Mac, another pair of AE Canfield shoes. Black floodlight with dark burgundy saddle. J Crew socks (not the best of quality I'm finding)


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for posting a picture of your footwear. Have a nice weekend


----------



## spinlps

AE Shell Bradley's... by far the oiliest pair of shells I own. I wear them once a week at best and each time I pull them out of the shoebags they're covered in the powdery fat / oil. Clean up is quick and easy but I don't have to do this with my other shoes.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^Love the socks!


----------



## browning806

Sperry AO's Tan Longhorn w/ Honey Sole


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

Elderly Florsheims with the leather "Breakyerfanny" heel.


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> Elderly Florsheims with the leather "Breakyerfanny" heel.


Nice wingtips, Patrick! I had a pair of the old Imperials with the leather heels, except mine were black, until the tear on the upper where it meets the sole got to be so bad they were beyond repair. 

The pics of your entire outfit in the other thread looks great with those shoes...thanks for sharing!


----------



## anglophile23

Patrick06790 said:


> Elderly Florsheims with the leather "Breakyerfanny" heel.


The best non-cordovan longwings I've ever seen.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some of you may remember that I just bought a pair of Guccis, after much indecision for years. Well I am delighted, happy, and thrilled to report that my shoe repair guy chose _these_ shoes to do a rushed half-ass job sticking on the topy. He applied the rubber with his usual skill, but then did a ham-fisted job of smoothing the edges and essentially ground off the rounded edges of the soles and failed to apply the edge dressing to seal the edges. Lovely.

So that's yet another thing I'm going to have to learn to do myself, because "if you want something done right..."

DocD


----------



## spinlps

Doctor Damage said:


> Some of you may remember that I just bought a pair of Guccis, after much indecision for years. Well I am delighted, happy, and thrilled to report that my shoe repair guy chose _these_ shoes to do a rushed half-ass job sticking on the topy. He applied the rubber with his usual skill, but then did a ham-fisted job of smoothing the edges and essentially ground off the rounded edges of the soles and failed to apply the edge dressing to seal the edges. Lovely.
> 
> So that's yet another thing I'm going to have to learn to do myself, because "if you want something done right..."
> 
> DocD


DD: My condolensces & commiseration. I ran into a similar situation when getting a pair of BB loafers re-soled last summer. My guy decided to have a brain cramp that day and glue soles rather than stitch them...


----------



## hbs midwest

*Old Faithfuls*

LLB Blucher "weekend brogues" (1981 catalogue--originally tan, spent 3 nights and 3 cans of Kiwi cordovan polish staining them and spitshining the toes...on their 3rd or 4th resole job)

We will be getting a digital camera in the near future--will try to post an occasional photo.

Have a great week, all! 

hbs


----------



## Doctor Damage

spinlps said:


> DD: My condolensces & commiseration. I ran into a similar situation when getting a pair of BB loafers re-soled last summer. My guy decided to have a brain cramp that day and glue soles rather than stitch them...


Hearing that, I thank goodness that my shoes were only compromised cosmetically.

DocD


----------



## spinlps

Doctor Damage said:


> Hearing that, I thank goodness that my shoes were only compromised cosmetically.
> 
> DocD


I'm glad I've eased your pain.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip boots
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Let me be the first to say...NICE BOOTS!


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E MacNeil in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip boots
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Those are some swanky boots...and you've got a very nice shine on them. Thanks for sharing, as always!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> Alden wing tip boots
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Nice boots Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

PD, WTT and LS,
Thank you


----------



## jml90

JohnMS said:


> A rare shoe post for me as I own no shells. AE Canfield in brown floodlight with black floodlight saddle.
> https://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z15/WayneC23/Canfield.jpg


What is "floodlight"?


----------



## JohnMS

*Floodlight*

Allen Edmonds has a couple of leathers they used for a while (maybe they still do???) called floodlight and saddlehorn. The floodlight, which is on the Canfields, is a leather with a matte-like finish. I understand it's a full-grain leather, I'm just not sure if it's calf.

Can anyone enlighten us?


----------



## vwguy

My ebayed AE Perrys.

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell 
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell cordovan


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your Aldens, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Thank you
I like very much your Alden NST in black shell and your outstanding shine. Keep it up


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> A-NST blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Great shoes! Is that the Plaza last with commando sole?


----------



## mcarthur

JayJay said:


> Great shoes! Is that the Plaza last with commando sole?


You are absolutely correct!


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are sporting a pair of AE Lexingtons, in merlot calfskin...just casual enough to compliment a tweed sportcoat and charcoal gaberdine trousers.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Today we are sporting a pair of AE Lexingtons, in merlot calfskin...just casual enough to compliment a tweed sportcoat and charcoal gaberdine trousers.


The outfit sounds very sharp. I assume you were wearing a OCBD.


----------



## eagle2250

Thank you Mac and you are right again, as you always are...pale blue OCBD and a rust colored emblematic tie with pairs of walking phesants on it, all courtesy of BB! Have a great day my friend.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you Mac and you are right again, as you always are...pale blue OCBD and a rust colored emblematic tie with pairs of walking phesants on it, all courtesy of BB! Have a great day my friend.


Sounds like an outstanding outfit


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

^
I like NST shoes with a great shine


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## vwguy

Burgundy AE Sanfords w/ a fresh coat of shoe cream.

Brian


----------



## lee_44106

My first post here.

Alden medallion cap toe blucher, in #8
BB OTC merino sized socks
BB merino/cashmere plaid pants


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Thank you for posting the picture. Keep it up


----------



## Patrick06790

The Footjoy Special, from the alert from AlanC. Nothing spectacular, but for $75 shipped it's hard to complain.


----------



## JohnMS

I've had Footjoy blems. I've never found the blem, but the price they want at full price is not worth it. At $75, yes.


----------



## vwguy

Brian


----------



## TMMKC

vwguy said:


> Brian


Details, please. Really like the shoe. It almost looks like AE "chili." (or is it my computer screen?).

BTW...I am wearing AE Hancock suede split-toe bluchers. Traveling this week with clients, hence no photo.


----------



## vwguy

TMMKC said:


> Details, please. Really like the shoe. It almost looks like AE "chili." (or is it my computer screen?).


These are the AE Sanfords I picked up at a Thrift Store for $10. Might be your screen (or my camera) but these are definitely a dark burgundy.

Brian


----------



## Tucker

Alden H943

Walked five miles in and around the occupied area of Nicosia in these. Didn't spot any trads, though. A very comfortable pair of shoes.


----------



## PittDoc

^ Great looking pair of casual shoes and good to hear they remain comfortable over long distances.


----------



## WingtipTom

Peal & Co. wingtip tassel loafers in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Nice tassels


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip blucher oxford
Whiskey shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Gorgeous! Crepe sole?


----------



## mcarthur

JayJay said:


> Gorgeous! Crepe sole?


Thank you. The sole is leather


----------



## Patrick06790

The other Footjoys I snagged. I am happy about these two pairs because I can wear them to work, look right and not care too much if and when they get destroyed.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BB wool socks OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

*Alden Dope Fiend Pursuit Shoe*

Track your favorite escaped dope fiend in style through all types of weather with the Alden Pursuit Shoe. This sturdy rubber-soled blucher is as good as a sneaker when chasing those elusive clients, and provides excellent traction on slippery floors, wet leaves, mud, snow, ice and vomit. That's why staff members at Space Camp say, "I'd Run A Mile In My Aldens - Whoops, There He Goes!"


----------



## dopey

Alden longwings on the Modified Last in brown alpine grain. Forgive the shakes, but some lunatic in Alden pursuit bluchers ran down my dealer and I have been suffering from withdrawal.
https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00619ql1.jpg https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00619um2.jpg https://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00618ec0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Pantherella socks OTC


----------



## jamgood

Bespoke Edouard Greene "Brothel Creeper" in rare blistered Sasquatch.


----------



## Doctor Damage

My new Gucci shoes (had to glue the bits down, so they wouldn't jingle).


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Cornell, from the Exchange


----------



## BobGuam

Cool shoes Patrick and fun socks.


----------



## PittDoc

Doctor Damage said:


> My new Gucci shoes (had to glue the bits down, so they wouldn't jingle).


Congrats! Those are quite attractive on you.

I wore my brown bits all day yesterday, very comfortable after about a year. They are getting some wear at the tip of the toe, but it may be the way a walk - the toe wears out first on all my shoes.

I'm told that the Gucci store will fix jingling bits for you, but I've never asked them myself.


----------



## Doctor Damage

PittDoc said:


> Congrats! Those are quite attractive on you.
> 
> I wore my brown bits all day yesterday, very comfortable after about a year. They are getting some wear at the tip of the toe, but it may be the way a walk - the toe wears out first on all my shoes.
> 
> I'm told that the Gucci store will fix jingling bits for you, but I've never asked them myself.


Thanks PD. I really enjoy them and they fit perfectly (very narrow heels, which is exactly what I need). The bits I sort of glued with a gummy glue to each other, so they can still flex in the middle but don't rattle. I realize now this model is rather dressy, so next time I will try to order the classic model but in brown suede or something.

DocD


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB plain toe blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, Mac. Thanks for sharing


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Cornell, from the Exchange


Those look very comfortable. And the socks are great, too...fun look!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Thank you. Your shine is outstanding


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Cornell, from the Exchange
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/DSCF6349.jpg


Patrick, I must confess I'm not too sure about those Cornells. I like the new Footjoys, though.


----------



## marlinspike

Doctor Damage said:


> My new Gucci shoes (had to glue the bits down, so they wouldn't jingle).


In the future...a Gucci store can tighten the bits on their own shoes, and on non-Gucci horsebits you can have a cobbler slightly shorten the straps that hold the bits in place to tighten them down.


----------



## videocrew

Clarks Wallabees, fantastic shoes IMO


----------



## mcarthur

^ Post pictures


----------



## mcarthur

A-V-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JohnMS

Here goes again...second (or is it third) shoe post in three years. Allen-Edmonds Webster in mocha. Shoes are finally starting to show some character in coloration.


----------



## kforton

Patrick06790 said:


> Track your favorite escaped dope fiend in style through all types of weather with the Alden Pursuit Shoe. This sturdy rubber-soled blucher is as good as a sneaker when chasing those elusive clients, and provides excellent traction on slippery floors, wet leaves, mud, snow, ice and vomit. That's why staff members at Space Camp say, "I'd Run A Mile In My Aldens - Whoops, There He Goes!"


Patrick, which Aldens are these?

Ken


----------



## videocrew

Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

marlinspike said:


> In the future...a Gucci store can tighten the bits on their own shoes, and on non-Gucci horsebits you can have a cobbler slightly shorten the straps that hold the bits in place to tighten them down.


Thanks, I will keep that in mind.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

Newly restored BB LHS. Pics elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Old Reliables*

Alden for JAB (1989-1990 vintage) HS tassel loafer--oxblood calf polished with Kiwi cordovan...

I have been extremely fortunate in having skilled, competent shoemakers in the neighborhood; these shoes are on their second resole/reheel job, and do not even come close to looking their age.

Weekend's almost here--one more workday. 

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel slip on
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> Alden tassel slip on
> Black shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your Aldens!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues


Nice cuffs Alan!


----------



## spinlps

Wore the recently thrifted Florsheim Royal Imperial plain toe bluchers in shell cordovan. Good Lord, what were they thinking using the V-cleats?!?!? I was slip-sliding on the hard wood and tile floors at home... the marble floors at the STL Art Museum may as well have been home ice.

Pics to follow...


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues


Outstanding shine, Alan! The shoes go very well with your suit. Thanks for sharing :icon_smile:


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Great look, Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

spinlps said:


> Wore the recently thrifted Florsheim Royal Imperial plain toe bluchers in shell cordovan. Good Lord, what were they thinking using the V-cleats?!?!? I was slip-sliding on the hard wood and tile floors at home... the marble floors at the STL Art Museum may as well have been home ice.
> 
> Pics to follow...


I think this is why Florsheim no longer makes them with the v-cleats and leather heels...too many complaints of people slipping. I hope you didn't fall down and go boom!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A- straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Cornell. The thrift thread strikes again.


----------



## naylor

Whiskey shell Alden longwings


----------



## Patrick06790

The more I see of these whiskey shells the more insanely covetous I become.


----------



## mcarthur

naylor said:


> Whiskey shell Alden longwings


^ Very nice shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## JayJay

naylor said:


> Whiskey shell Alden longwings


Very nice shoes with a great color! I have them with a crepe sole and enjoy wearing them, tremendously.


----------



## hbs midwest

AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf

Ancient and venerable; still in good shape. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## naylor

Patrick06790 said:


> The more I see of these whiskey shells the more insanely covetous I become.


I totally lucked into them, too. I recently made a purchase from Adam at Alden of Carmel and asked him to please let me know if he had a pair in 9.5, as it happened he had one pair. Sold. As hard as it is to find whiskey these days I figured I'd better not stop to think about it.


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Barrington" in black calf


----------



## spinlps

Alden for BB's 763's in Shell Cordovan


----------



## spinlps

naylor said:


> Whiskey shell Alden longwings


Lovely. Alden of Carmel?


----------



## naylor

spinlps said:


> Lovely. Alden of Carmel?


Yes indeed. Adam treated me well on those.


----------



## JayJay

Both Adam and Tom are great to do business with when it comes to Aldens.


----------



## mcarthur

A- NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## spinlps

Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Bluchers









The Dreaded V-Cleat. Wiped out this morning turning the corner in the hall to my office. Brief in one hand, coffee in the other. Amazingly, not a drop spilled. These go to the cobbler for new heels tomorrow.


----------



## Duck

What is the V cleat? Looks odd


----------



## hbs midwest

Given the way I walk, the v cleat on all my non-moc shoes is what keeps the heels from wearing out any faster than they do...I have them put on before I ever wear a new pair of shoes--AE Cambridge shell shortwings included.

hbs


----------



## well-kept

I think it may be the double row of nails rather than the V-cleat that causes such slippage. I have a pair of old Florsheim shells with v-cleat and the double row and indeed they are very slippery. I have another pair of shells from about the same period, different maker but that have a very similar heel - v-cleat but only a single row of nails - and their traction is fine.


----------



## hbs midwest

well-kept said:


> I think it may be the double row of nails rather than the V-cleat that causes such slippage. I have a pair of old Florsheim shells with v-cleat and the double row and indeed they are very slippery. I have another pair of shells from about the same period, different maker but that have a very similar heel - v-cleat but only a single row of nails - and their traction is fine.


Quite true. I have virtually no slippage with any of my cleated shoes--single row of nails.

hbs


----------



## spinlps

well-kept said:


> I think it may be the double row of nails rather than the V-cleat that causes such slippage. I have a pair of old Florsheim shells with v-cleat and the double row and indeed they are very slippery. I have another pair of shells from about the same period, different maker but that have a very similar heel - v-cleat but only a single row of nails - and their traction is fine.


Either way, they're gone. Checked out the floor where I slipped this morning and the nails / cleat did a number on the tile. Not going to take any chances on the floors at home. Dropping them off tonight for dovetail heels. Still not a bad investment: less than $40 for a pair of nearly new shells.


----------



## TMMKC

Alden brown Cape Cod bit loafers. J&M socks.


----------



## mcarthur

A-long wing blucher oxford
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## spinlps

AE Shell MacNeils


----------



## jeph

Alden Indy Boots. The most comfortable shoes I own.

jeph


----------



## mcarthur

jeph said:


> Alden Indy Boots. The most comfortable shoes I own.
> 
> jeph


^ Shell or calf?


----------



## AlanC




----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


>


^ Great looking shoes- I like that style


----------



## longwing

AlanC said:


>


Alan - Very nice. Are these Barrie or Aberdeen?


----------



## AlanC

Thank you, gentlemen. This is possibly my favorite Alden style. LongWing, they are Barrie.


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST blucher oxford
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

Brown Calf Alden's w/ Commando Soles


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-NST blucher oxford
> Black shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on those Aldens! Thanks for sharing, Mac.


----------



## Doctor Damage

TMMKC said:


> Alden brown Cape Cod bit loafers. J&M socks.


Great shoes and thanks for posting them!

DocD


----------



## vwguy

LE brown suede loafers










Brian


----------



## Doctor Damage

I've been wearing my Church's velvet house slippers almost every evening whilst in the basement. Now that they're getting banged around a little they are just great. I can't recommend this sort of shoe enough (if you wear footwear in the house).

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Outstanding shine on those Aldens! Thanks for sharing, Mac.


^ Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A- wing tip bal oxford
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## vwguy

Quoddy Canoe Mocs, I really do love these shoes.

Brian


----------



## hbs midwest

vwguy said:


> Quoddy Canoe Mocs, I really do love these shoes.
> 
> Brian


Likewise, my Gokey/Orvis boat mocs, with canoe sole/toe--I've had them over 14 years, gone through 2 factory re-sole jobs (almost due for no.3), and they refuse to give up.

Waterproofed with LLB's beeswax prep.

Have a great weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## JohnMS

*Weejuns*

Giving the new Weejuns a spin. Purchased them from a seller on eBay who said they were made in USA. They're not made in the USA, but they're so comfortable and worn very, very little that I think I'll hold onto them for now, at least wear them around the office as sort of a slipper.


----------



## Patrick06790

Rehabbed Edward Greens


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good looking shoes and enjoy wearing


----------



## Mike147

spinlps said:


> Brown Calf Alden's w/ Commando Soles


What last are these Alden's on?


----------



## spinlps

Plaza IIRC.


Mike147 said:


> What last are these Alden's on?


----------



## Tom Rath

Alden dark brown suede longwings, commando sole:


----------



## JayJay

Phil said:


> Alden dark brown suede longwings, commando sole:


Very nice shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A- dark brown suede
Commando sole, six eyelets
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## spinlps

I've posted these before, but today's pic is the closest I've come to showing their true color. One of my favorite pairs, they'd be perfect if they were bluchers.

Johnston Murphy Shell Wingtips
Multi colored Thick Strip Socks
J. Crew Denim


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## Southern Comfort

Finally got a digital camera so I'll be able to post pictures...

Will be on my feet a lot today, so I opted for classic comfort.


----------



## mcarthur

A- Indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## vwguy

LL Bean rustic penny loafers.

Brian


----------



## Doctor Damage

JohnMS said:


> Giving the new Weejuns a spin. Purchased them from a seller on eBay who said they were made in USA. They're not made in the USA, but they're so comfortable and worn very, very little that I think I'll hold onto them for now, at least wear them around the office as sort of a slipper.


I hope you're not considering getting rid of a pair of Weejuns that (1) fit you well, (2) look good, and (3) have very little wear, simply because they aren't made in the USA? From all the photos I've seen on eBay, plus recollections from members here, there is little difference from the USA made Weejuns to the whatever made Weejuns.

Keep the shoes. Wear them everywhere.

DocD


----------



## spinlps

Johnston Murphy Aristocraft Saddles with the brightest orange socks I could find this morning in honor of the Illini's victory at the Horseshoe over the weekend.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A- Indy boots
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC





spinlps said:


> Johnston Murphy Aristocraft Saddles with the brightest orange socks I could find this morning in honor of the Illini's victory at the Horseshoe over the weekend.


Gentlemen, outstanding shine on your shoes!


----------



## imainish

Alan or Mac,

How do you get that shine on the shells?

Thank you.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

imainish said:


> Alan or Mac,
> 
> How do you get that shine on the shells?
> 
> Thank you.


1- Clean shoes with damp cloth
2- Brush vigorously with a horsehair brush
3- Buff with smooth cloth
4- Use wax after a minimum of fifteen wearings


----------



## mcarthur

A- straight tip boot
Cigar shell 
BS argyles OTC


----------



## imainish

I have a pair of AE Bancroft in black shell. 

a) Do I use the wax before the first wearing? 
b) I have the AE cordovan cream in black is that ok?

Looking forward to that shine.


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> 1- Clean shoes with damp cloth
> 2- Brush vigorously with a horsehair brush
> 3- Buff with smooth cloth
> 4- Use wax after a minimum of fifteen wearings


Listen to Mac. This should be a sticky or quick link... or at least someone's sig.


----------



## jml90

spinlps said:


> Listen to Mac. This should be a sticky or quick link... or at least someone's sig.


You're right it should be.


----------



## spinlps

jml90 said:


> You're right it should be.


Well done. I'll miss Barney.


----------



## mcarthur

A- V-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## TMMKC

AE Hancock
B2 argyles


----------



## spinlps

AE Shell Leeds on old round toe last


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC & SPINLPS-
Argyles fever is running rampant


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> TMMKC & SPINLPS-
> Argyles fever is running rampant


It's a sickness, I tell you...a sickness!


----------



## Tucker

Alden mocc oxford


----------



## spinlps

TMMKC said:


> It's a sickness, I tell you...a sickness!


Infected. Next time I'll go for the OTC strain.


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Hawthorne ankle boots. No idea how old. Very comfortable, though they will need resoling soon.

An impulsive eBay buy, I have no clear idea what to do with them. Here I have them paired with heavy twills. Maybe someone will think I ride horses.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> A- Indy boots
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Very sharp, Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

spinlps said:


> Infected. Next time I'll go for the OTC strain.


Be careful the OTC strain is very contagious


----------



## mcarthur

^ AlanC
Thank you


----------



## vwguy

LE brown suede loafers.

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

A- plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## hbs midwest

Gokey/Orvis boat moc--canoe sole/toe, cordovan wax/beeswax weatherproofing

Weekend almost here--enjoy. 

hbs


----------



## JohnMS

Second wearing of the Weejuns made in the República Dominicana. I was disappointed when I received these from an eBay seller as he said they were made in USA. Thing is, I typically can't wear loafers, including 986s. These for some reason fit my feet just right...very comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

A- tassel slip on
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassels slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## hbs midwest

*LLB moosehide/fleece-lined slipper mocs...sockless, of course.* Christmas gift from mrs hbs's Oklahoma stepsiblings about 24 years ago. Received a lot more wear than the previous year's pair of cowboy boots, which ended up being passed on to a seminary classmate of Colorado origins. 

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> BB tassels slip on
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


McArthur...

Your footwear constantly impresses/amazes..no exception today. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you. Take good care of your cold before it turns into pneumonia


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Double monks by Sanders & Sanders for E.T. Wright


----------



## spinlps

mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Ditto Mac.
BB LHS Shells by Alden
Spiders by Ralph


----------



## spinlps

Forgot I took this... AE MacNeil's in Friday's Afternoon Shadows...


----------



## mcarthur

spinlps said:


> Ditto Mac.
> BB LHS Shells by Alden
> Spiders by Ralph


I like your LHS and your spiders. Have a good day


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden norwegian split-toe
Black shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ Very nice NST


----------



## mcarthur

A-longwing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> A-longwing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Great shoes! I truly enjoy seeing them everytime you post them. Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you


----------



## Patrick06790

Trask loafers from STP arrived today. They fit well in the heel, albeit with a medium weight sock. They look a little weird, but they seem sturdy. At the price who cares.


----------



## vwguy

AE burgundy MacNeils, thrifted for $2!

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

A- full strap slip on
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## Reddington

Good old fashioned, trusty, and comfortable Bass Weejuns. 

Cheers.


----------



## PittDoc

*what I wore to pick up the turkey...*










Alden 24802 Cigar Shell Captoe Blucher (scuffed fr a busy day at work)
Pantherella OTC
Zanella flat-front cotton chinos


----------



## AlanC

Allen Edmonds Bradleys in chili (no pic today)


----------



## 2.mark

Ahhh .. the whiskey shell.... Gorgeous, they are.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Trask loafers from STP arrived today. They fit well in the heel, albeit with a medium weight sock. They look a little weird, but they seem sturdy. At the price who cares.


Patrick: How do you like the HS Trask loafers? Any comments on the quality, since the company is under new ownership? The shoes look as if they would be quite comfortable.


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> Patrick: How do you like the HS Trask loafers? Any comments on the quality, since the company is under new ownership? The shoes look as if they would be quite comfortable.


So far so good. They are comfortable. I've never seen this company's shoes before, so I can't speak to the before and after new management.


----------



## JohnMS

I can't speak to the exact shoes Patrick has, but when Harrison Trask sold the company, their lace-up shoes went downhill. Their lace-ups were among the most comfortable and durable shoes I had owned. When they moved making the shoes to Brazil they just weren't the same shoes.


----------



## hbs midwest

LLB Maine Hunting Shoes--1991 vintage, insulated; on second factory resole job. Love 'em.

Have a great Thanksgiving, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

A- longwing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> A-longwing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


want to sleep with them.


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> want to sleep with them.


^ Straight A's and the world will be your oyster


----------



## jeansguy

Southern Comfort said:


> Finally got a digital camera so I'll be able to post pictures...
> 
> Will be on my feet a lot today, so I opted for classic comfort.


I'm wearing the very same shoes today. They are very comfortable.


----------



## Rossini

No shoes today.

Brilliant.


----------



## mcarthur

A- plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Mike147

mcarthur said:


> A- plain toe boot
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Where'd you get those? - Beautiful... Are they on the Barrie last (Leathersoul?). My god you have a lot of shell cordovan!!!


----------



## mcarthur

Mike147 said:


> Where'd you get those? - Beautiful... Are they on the Barrie last (Leathersoul?). My god you have a lot of shell cordovan!!!


Thank you. Alden of Carmel AF53 on the trubalance last


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## gtguyzach

Weejun tassels, made in the USA, thanks to Egadfly.


----------



## mcarthur

A- straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
I wore those same boots yesterday, Mac. Love 'em. Now if I can only convince Tom to make me up a pair in Cigar.....(paging LeatherSoul!)


----------



## LeatherSOUL

HL Poling and Sons said:


> ^
> I wore those same boots yesterday, Mac. Love 'em. Now if I can only convince Tom to make me up a pair in Cigar.....(paging LeatherSoul!)


Haha, I wish I could...why don't we all page Horween first!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Gimme their number!


----------



## mcarthur

LS-
HL needs to get this


----------



## dopey

and I will take this opportunity to whisper into the wind, saying that LS needs to do some special makeups on the modified last. (And stop using Alden's policies as an excuse - who put them in charge?)


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Mac, from your fingers to Horween's eyes.

(Thanks for rubbing it in!)


----------



## mcarthur

HL-
It was not my intension. Please accept my apology


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> LS-
> HL needs to get this


Mac-

You are a bad, bad man.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

dopey said:


> and I will take this opportunity to whisper into the wind, saying that LS needs to do some special makeups on the modified last. (And stop using Alden's policies as an excuse - who put them in charge?)


If you don't mind paying in full and waiting anywhere from 3-5 years, I will be more than happy to place your Modified single pair makeup order. I will need my attorney to write up the contract though. This is not a joke. This is what it would take for any Alden retailer to do a special Modified makeup for a customer. Don't take it the wrong way, I'd love to do it for you!


----------



## dopey

LeatherSOUL said:


> If you don't mind paying in full and waiting anywhere from 3-5 years, I will be more than happy to place your Modified single pair makeup order. I will need my attorney to write up the contract though. This is not a joke. This is what it would take for any Alden retailer to do a special Modified makeup for a customer. Don't take it the wrong way, I'd love to do it for you!


Is that dog years? If so, no problem.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

dopey said:


> Is that dog years? If so, no problem.


Haha!


----------



## JDC

Patrick06790 said:


> Trask loafers from STP arrived today. They fit well in the heel, albeit with a medium weight sock. They look a little weird, but they seem sturdy. At the price who cares.


Patrick, do you know the brand of those socks? Are they cashmere or a blend?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> Mac-
> 
> You are a bad, bad man.


If I am the bad guy, you are the good guy


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> If I am the bad guy, you are the good guy


I am also bad since I provide the bad man with his bad goods. Ok, this is getting stupid already!  We're both good guys!


----------



## mcarthur

A- NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Mike147

LeatherSOUL said:


> If you don't mind paying in full and waiting anywhere from 3-5 years, I will be more than happy to place your Modified single pair makeup order. I will need my attorney to write up the contract though. This is not a joke. This is what it would take for any Alden retailer to do a special Modified makeup for a customer. Don't take it the wrong way, I'd love to do it for you!


What if we could come up with a group order? Is there a minimum # that would get it done? Don't want a discount - just crave the variety!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Don't go there.


----------



## mcarthur

^ HL-
You are absolutely correct


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Mike147 said:


> What if we could come up with a group order? Is there a minimum # that would get it done? Don't want a discount - just crave the variety!


I bet even a 1000 pair pre paid order wouldn't get it done. It's not about money or sales, it's about protecting their best customer. Showing loyalty to a market that does soooo much for them, not only in terms of sales, more so in terms of continuing the tradition and the heritage.


----------



## riveroaks

What is special about the Modified last and its exclusivity?


----------



## vwguy

Quoddy Canoe Mocs. Once the snow hits, I'll have to put them away until Spring 

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

A- longwing blucher oxford
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Mike147

riveroaks said:


> What is special about the Modified last and its exclusivity?


The Modified Last is an Orthopedic Last - from Alden's FootBalance System. In the US - it is marketed and sold as such. Variety and styling are quite limited and a bit boring.

Somehow - In Japan, the Modified Last has become a Last of choice for regular consumers of Alden. Using the same last - Alden has produced fantastic varieties of shoes and boots in Shell Cordovan and Calf. These shoes are exported directly to Japan and cannot be sold in the US. They go for close to $1000 a pair...

So - check out the shoe below - It would be extremely difficult to find something like this in the US:

https://www.lakota.co.jp/column_topic_2.htm


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> A- NST blucher oxford





mcarthur said:


> A- longwing blucher oxford
> Ravello shell


Mac, as usual, great shoes.

I'm fortunate to own both of these and consider them to be my favorite shells. The NST on the Plaza last is very sleek and contemporary. The Ravello color in the longwing is stunning, even with the crepe sole. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AlanC

Alden NST in No. 8
Dustbunny by American shorthair-Siamese mix


----------



## mcarthur

JJ-
Thank you


----------



## DocHolliday

mcarthur said:


> A- longwing blucher oxford
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


This is such a gorgeous shoe. A perfect color/style pairing.


----------



## mcarthur

A- straight tip boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## riveroaks

Mike147 said:


> The Modified Last is an Orthopedic Last - from Alden's FootBalance System. In the US - it is marketed and sold as such. Variety and styling are quite limited and a bit boring.
> 
> Somehow - In Japan, the Modified Last has become a Last of choice for regular consumers of Alden. Using the same last - Alden has produced fantastic varieties of shoes and boots in Shell Cordovan and Calf. These shoes are exported directly to Japan and cannot be sold in the US. They go for close to $1000 a pair...
> 
> So - check out the shoe below - It would be extremely difficult to find something like this in the US:
> 
> https://www.lakota.co.jp/column_topic_2.htm


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Tom Rath

Brooks Alden unlined penny loafers:


----------



## longwing

Phil, Do you give your unlined penny loafers the same rotation as your lined shoes, or do they lead the easy life? I got a pair this summer, but don't wear them as much as my other shoes - for fear that they are not up to it.


----------



## Tom Rath

I wear my unlined pair in the summer more than the winter, but I wear them very frequently and give them no special rest for fear of wearing them out. In fact, every summer this particular pair get the "block Island treatment". Im out there for a 3 week stretch every summer and these are all I wear, on the beach, in the rain, fishing, drinking at the Spring House. The lack of lining doesnt make them any less robust, in my opinion at least.


----------



## mcarthur

LongWing said:


> Phil, Do you give your unlined penny loafers the same rotation as your lined shoes, or do they lead the easy life? I got a pair this summer, but don't wear them as much as my other shoes - for fear that they are not up to it.


LW-
As long as you do not get snowbound in the Denver Airport, the BB LHS can be abused and do hold up very well. Of course, I would not recommend what my friend Phil does.


----------



## mcarthur

A- V-Tip blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

^ Mac, nice selection of Alden's this week. You've provided a vicarious pleasure for all.


----------



## hbs midwest

PittDoc said:


> ^ Mac, nice selection of Alden's this week. You've provided a vicarious pleasure for all.


Amen to that! Mac's footgear is always an inspiration & edification for the rest of us!

Winter has hit--LLB Maine HS, 6" insulated.

Need to get the snowblower started. 

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest and PD-
Thank you for your gracious comments


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

They're not elegant and not at all exciting but for $70 shipped I am getting a lot of mileage out of these JC Penney wafflestompers.


----------



## longwing

mcarthur said:


> LW-
> As long as you do not get snowbound in the Denver Airport, the BB LHS can be abused and do hold up very well. Of course, I would not recommend what my friend Phil does.


Mac and Phil, Thanks for responding above. That question had been on my mind. My 986s were purchased a few years ago on ebay. I bought them wider than normal as I had had the painful top of foot problems with my calf LHS. Over time, the 986s have grown increasingly sloppy. I have been reluctant to let the new Brooks (which feel fine at my normal size) step up to full time duty, but perhaps their time has come. If you see a pair of 986s in 13D in the exchange, you'll know.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

With business to attend to, today we will be sporting our AE MacNeils, in chili calf and straight from the local cobbler, with a fresh set of heel toplifts! Should it take almost six weeks to have toplifts replaced? I don't think so...gotta find another cobbler!


----------



## PittDoc

Rain turning to snow today - yuck. Broke out the black Gucci bit loafers w/ the lug sole for the first time this year. Maybe a pair of Alden shells w/ a commando sole will make feel better about this weather.


----------



## hbs midwest

With driveway cleared of snow, but residual ice: :icon_pale:

LLB heavy mocs (2000 vintage)--waterproofed with Sno-Seal, the beeswax-based formula Bean sent for my MHSs years ago...on second set of Vibram replacement soles.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Rain turning to snow today - yuck. Broke out the black Gucci bit loafers w/ the lug sole for the first time this year. Maybe a pair of Alden shells w/ a commando sole will make feel better about this weather.


^ Remember to take along your tingley overshoes


----------



## mcarthur

A- Indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher 
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## bd79cc

1-year-old 987s and 25-year-old medium dark grey wool socks w/ a red window pane plaid design. Oxford grey worsted wool trousers by Corbin, 1-1/2" cuffs. No pics - sorry, you'll just have to take my word for it, I'm afraid. . .


----------



## well-kept

bd79cc said:


> 1-year-old 987s and 25-year-old medium dark grey wool socks .


You have kept a pair of woolen socks for 25 years. Please alert Guinness.


----------



## mcarthur

A- long wing blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## spinlps

My well worn pair of Alden 974's


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A- plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Untilted

Shell cordovan wingtips


----------



## Mike147

mcarthur said:


> A- plain toe boot
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Beautiful boots - Where do you get replacement laces?


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you. I go back to the store that sold the shoes.


----------



## Mike147

mcarthur said:


> ^ Thank you. I go back to the store that sold the shoes.


`been having trouble finding Adlen boot laces that are long enough for my modified last boots so i use regular waxed cotton dress laces.. the indy boot laces i have are a bit too short. i'll ask AOC if he can ship me a pair from the Barrie last boots


----------



## Tom Rath

Alden whiskey norwegian front bluchers. These are a few years old, the toes are getting darker over time. When they get scuffed I use dark brown or black polish to fill in the scuffs. I like the effect over time.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Very nice looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

A- NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## Reddington

6" Bean Boots for a snowy Sunday.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Today I posted an article on AE shoes from 2003. It contains some very interesting comments and predictions from the company's owner, plus some good historical information.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip boots
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A- long wing blucher oxford
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Reddington

Classic brown Topsiders.


----------



## mcarthur

A- long wing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## vwguy

LL Bean Rustic penny loafers. The more I wear them, the more I like them. I still wish the insole was the full length though.

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

A- Indy boots
Cigar shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## amlai

LeatherSoul Alden Indy boot in #8 shell cordovan

mcarthur, you're making me jealous with the cigar version!


----------



## mcarthur

^ You have very good looking Indy boots. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A- wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassels slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A- straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

PittDoc said:


> Rain turning to snow today - yuck. Broke out the black Gucci bit loafers w/ the lug sole for the first time this year. Maybe a pair of Alden shells w/ a commando sole will make feel better about this weather.


Can you post a photo of the lug soles?
Ummm...that should be "can you _please_ post a photo...".

DocD


----------



## Schlaubi

*My very firt post...*

Alden Cordovan Traditional Saddle

Cigar Shell Saddle from Alden of Carmel


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed you are off to a great start, Schlaubi. Those Alden of Carmel saddles are at once unique and quite handsome. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mcarthur

Schlaubi-
Welcome to the forum. Enjoy wearing your shells


----------



## mcarthur

A- tassel slip on
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> Classic brown Topsiders.


Sockless in December...rock on! :aportnoy:


----------



## vwguy

My thrifted AE Dellwods, I'm not so sure I like this #4 last.

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

A- V-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Schlaubi, great shoes. I think the saddles would benefit significantly from straight lacing. Welcome to the forum

Today, Alden NST in #8:


----------



## Mike147

mcarthur said:


> A- long wing blucher oxford
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


Mac,

I love those long wing tip bluchers. What kind of sole are they? Looks like crepe. I'm considering a pair with a commando sole or crepe but have never worn crepe. Wondering how you like it - is it heavy? Does it wear well?

Also - do you ever find a difference between the fit of a long wing tip and other Alden shoes on the same last?

Today I'm wearing brown suede Alden V-Tips with leather sole - love them..

Thanks! Mike147


----------



## jph712

*My Ebay Allen Edmonds*










Allen Edmonds Loafers (and Charleston Khakis)


----------



## mcarthur

Mike147 said:


> Mac,
> 
> I love those long wing tip bluchers. What kind of sole are they? Looks like crepe. I'm considering a pair with a commando sole or crepe but have never worn crepe. Wondering how you like it - is it heavy? Does it wear well?
> 
> Also - do you ever find a difference between the fit of a long wing tip and other Alden shoes on the same last?
> 
> Today I'm wearing brown suede Alden V-Tips with leather sole - love them..
> 
> Thanks! Mike147


Thank you
You are correct that the sole is crepe. This is my first pair of shoes with a crepe sole. I actually like the crepe sole and it compares very favorable with the commando sole. The long wing blucher comes on the barrie last. In my experience, I have found that the barrie last is the same on various styles of Alden shoes


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Schlaubi, great shoes. I think the saddles would benefit significantly from straight lacing. Welcome to the forum
> 
> Today, Alden NST in #8:


Very nice shoes


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> Thank you
> You are correct that the sole is crepe. This is my first pair of shoes with a crepe sole. I actually like the crepe sole and it compares very favorable with the commando sole. The long wing blucher comes on the barrie last. In my experience, I have found that the barrie last is the same on various styles of Alden shoes


Mike147, I have the same shoe and agree with Mac's assessment, completely. They're also my first and only crepe sole shoes. I really enjoy wearing them.


----------



## mcarthur

A- straight tip boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Schlaubi

Tricker's Kensington


----------



## mcarthur

A- plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
RL brown cords
H- ps


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

My new favorite shoe to wear with jeans.

Tan suede Indys w/commando sole:


----------



## mcarthur

^ Very good looking shoe! Merry Christmas


----------



## Mike147

LeatherSOUL said:


> My new favorite shoe to wear with jeans.
> 
> Tan suede Indys w/commando sole:


Nice... Very Nice. Now that is a great desert boot! If I was still serving in the Army I would sporting a pair of these. They're not regulation but throw on a vibram sole and you'd be good to go!


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## tel star

My new Gaziano & Girling 'Astaire's'. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher
Burgundy shell
Pantherella socks OTC


----------



## topbroker

tel star said:


> My new Gaziano & Girling 'Astaire's'. :icon_smile_big:


Very pretty indeed. I'm envious. I would be afraid to know how much these cost.


----------



## tel star

£500. But don't tell my family.  They're from the RTW line, so cheaper than most of their stuff!


----------



## luk-cha

tel star said:


> £500. But don't tell my family.  They're from the RTW line, so cheaper than most of their stuff!


any chance of some real time pictures??


----------



## tel star

'fraid I don't have the necessary camera or IT equipment. Plus, I don't know how to do it! Sorry.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
Pantherella navy blue socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## familyman

New#8 Indy boots on my feet and a new baby on my lap. No pictures of either but they're both beautiful.


----------



## mcarthur

familyman said:


> New#8 Indy boots on my feet and a new baby on my lap. No pictures of either but they're both beautiful.


Congratulations on the new baby. Is it boy? Enjoy the midnight feedings with your Indy boots in burgundy shell
Happy New Year


----------



## familyman

It is another boy. Two of each now. I Think that's enough.
The Indys were on for after dinner playtime with the big kids. You need to be careful wrestling in gunboats like that.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Congratulations FM and thank you for waiting patiently for your Indy's! I had a son 4 months ago myself...never knew how much I could love someone till now.


----------



## mcarthur

LS- 
Congratulations on the birth of your son
Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## eagle2250

familyman said:


> New#8 Indy boots on my feet and a new baby on my lap. No pictures of either but they're both beautiful.


Congratulations on the new addition familyman and, as indicated by this most recent post, you continue to have your priorities better ordered than most and your feet are still planted firmly on the ground (and indeed very nicely heeled)! Again, congratulations on your new son.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Pantherella socks OTC


----------



## bd79cc

LeatherSOUL said:


> Congratulations FM and thank you for waiting patiently for your Indy's! I had a son 4 months ago myself...never knew how much I could love someone till now.


My sentiments exactly. This happened to me about 14 years ago. Congratulations, familyman.


----------



## hbs midwest

bd79cc said:


> My sentiments exactly. This happened to me about 14 years ago. Congratulations, familyman.


15 years for me.

Congratulations, gentlemen, on keeping your priorities straight--enjoy fatherhood!

A great 2008!:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## jpeirpont

tel star said:


> My new Gaziano & Girling 'Astaire's'. :icon_smile_big:


Nice. My favorites from the catalog.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Somewhere, way back in this thread, there was a short discussion about the AE Randolph cordovan model and the possibility of a design flaw that led to the flat strap tearing over the instep (I can't find the old posts). I've been monitoring this on eBay for a few months and every single one of the Randolph cordovan shoes offered on eBay has had the torn leather, but the calfskin ones seem okay. I can only assume this is due to cordovan being less flexible or stretch-y than calfskin, but who knows.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## well-kept

Doctor Damage said:


> Somewhere, way back in this thread, there was a short discussion about the AE Randolph cordovan model and the possibility of a design flaw that led to the flat strap tearing over the instep (I can't find the old posts). I've been monitoring this on eBay for a few months and every single one of the Randolph cordovan shoes offered on eBay has had the torn leather, but the calfskin ones seem okay. I can only assume this is due to cordovan being less flexible or stretch-y than calfskin, but who knows.
> 
> DocD


It seems to be a prevalent flaw not only in the shell Randolphs but in the similar but less common shell Mcgraws as well. (Hard to know whether this is why the given pairs are up for sale, however.) I have two pair of the older AE shell Hinsdales and the straps have held up perfectly after years of wear.


----------



## Doctor Damage

well-kept said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere, way back in this thread, there was a short discussion about the AE Randolph cordovan model and the possibility of a design flaw that led to the flat strap tearing over the instep (I can't find the old posts). I've been monitoring this on eBay for a few months and every single one of the Randolph cordovan shoes offered on eBay has had the torn leather, but the calfskin ones seem okay. I can only assume this is due to cordovan being less flexible or stretch-y than calfskin, but who knows.
> 
> DocD
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be a prevalent flaw not only in the shell Randolphs but in the similar but less common shell Mcgraws as well. (Hard to know whether this is why the given pairs are up for sale, however.) I have two pair of the older AE shell Hinsdales and the straps have held up perfectly after years of wear.
Click to expand...

I think the problem is the flat strap is not doubled over. In most shoes of this style they fold over the top edge of the flat strap before sewing it down, which would give it more strength. The LHS is the obvious exception, but I think the cordovan that Alden uses is thicker. Of course, maybe some people are just wearing the Ranldoph in too tight a size, putting extra strain on the shoes.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

Alden long wing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell cordovan
BS argyles OTC


----------



## DocHolliday

(Old pic -- not those trousers.)


----------



## mcarthur

Alden NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
Pantherella socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE comparison images, in order:
MacNeil (cordo)
Grayson (cordo)
Randolph (cordo)
Parklands
Walden
Hanover

https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=comparison5cac0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

Alden wing tip boot
Peddle grain burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden NST boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Danny

How many Aldens do you have? It's like a great TV show watching your different Alden posts every day. I am in awe.

Danny


----------



## mcarthur

Alden Indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden V-Tip blucher oxford
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden plain toe blucher oxford
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Alden tassel slip on
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## whomewhat

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

My favorite English-made winter dress boots made for McCreedy & Schreiber. I have narrowed the maker to Crockett & Jones (the Sellers choice), Edward Green, and Grenson; all of which made boots for McCreedy & Screiber. Grenson "thinks" they may have made them, but want me to mail them for inspection before they can tell me for sure, which seems strange given the pictures I have provided. Whoever mader them, I just love them! Oh, and yes, I agree these need different laces, but they actually broke this morning when I went to put the boots on and those shown above were all I had. The pictures below are the laces I intend to replace them with.

If anyone knows definitively, the help would be appreciated, as I will need to resole them at some point. These additional photos might help:

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## Hard2Fit

Those are very cool.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good looking boots


----------



## well-kept

Perhaps Cheaney. Definitely not EG.


----------



## JayJay

Whomewhat, nice boots!


----------



## whomewhat

well-kept said:


> Perhaps Cheaney. Definitely not EG.


Interesting, because Joseph Cheaney states they never made boots for McCreedy & Schreiber while Crockett & Jones, Edward Green, and Grenson all did, according to them. Grenson thinks they are Edward Greens, but may be theirs, however, they need to see them first. Edward Green, likewise, says they could be theirs, but thinks they are made by Grenson, although only through inspecting them in person can they tell for certain? I have not heard back from Crockett & Jones other than to state that they did make boots for McCreedy & Schreiber so I do not know what their position is. In any event, based on Cheaney's own communication to me, they are not made by them. The answer to the mystery continues to allude me.

I love the boots so the maker is unimportant in that regard. The reason I need to know, obviously, is for refurbishment services. None of the aforementioned makers refurbishes the wares of other makers so I need to know who made them in order to send them to the right place to refurbish them.


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Reddington

Bass Weejuns. 

No picture 'cause we all own a pair and know what they look like, right? :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

1/15/08...Alden 2 Tone Saddles in #8 and Black Shell Cordovan.


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like those shoes


----------



## JayJay

Leathersoul, fantastic shine on those saddle shoes!!!


----------



## dopey

Today:
https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=8shellcordovanbootmodifol8.jpg
Yesterday:
https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackcalfskinbootmodifies3.jpg
Both on Modifed last. The black calf have a double sole. The tongue on the No. 8 shell pair is unlined calf, which is weird. I have Barrie or Grant last shell boots and the tongue is shell, continuous with the vamp. On both the Modified last boots, the tongue is a separate piece. I am guessing the strong shape makes it tougher to last a one-piece vamp/tongue, but I really have no idea.

I also picked up these Whiskey v-tips on the Modified last, which i am posting now to get it over with - I haven't worn them yet, though.
https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=whiskeyalogonquinmodifibf0.jpg


----------



## 44XT

mcarthur, I have been reading your previous posts on polishing cordovan shoes and must say I am very impressed, you have a gorgeous collecion of Cordovan shoes and the shine is really quite unbelievable!
I am applying your 4-step program to my own cordovans and have 2 questions. If you only apply polish every 15 wearings than I am to assume that the wipe/brush/buff drill is after every wearing? correct? and I need to ask which type and color of polish/cream are you recommending? I spent some time on my shoes last night and I must say they are getting closer to your high standard. I'd post pictures, but no digital camera right now. (I'd rather buy shoes!)


----------



## mcarthur

44XT said:


> mcarthur, I have been reading your previous posts on polishing cordovan shoes and must say I am very impressed, you have a gorgeous collecion of Cordovan shoes and the shine is really quite unbelievable!
> I am applying your 4-step program to my own cordovans and have 2 questions. If you only apply polish every 15 wearings than I am to assume that the wipe/brush/buff drill is after every wearing? correct? and I need to ask which type and color of polish/cream are you recommending? I spent some time on my shoes last night and I must say they are getting closer to your high standard. I'd post pictures, but no digital camera right now. (I'd rather buy shoes!)


You are correct that the wipe/brush/buff drill is done after every wearing. I use kiwi wax. At your age, I would maximum my 401 K plan


----------



## mcarthur

dopey,
Your recent acquisitions look good. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden perforated captoe in light brown calf


----------



## 44XT

mcarthur

"maximise your 401K" (RRSP in Canada)

By buying quality shoes once, I can easily make a healthy monthly contribution from the money I save on NOT buying glued together shoes. That and driving a used car and investing the difference would easily allow the average person to build a nice nest egg for retirement, painlessly. I am dead serious here.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

1/16/08...Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan NSTs (me), Alden Black Cap Toe Flex-Welt Bluchers (my Banker, Bryan who came to visit)


----------



## videocrew

LeatherSOUL said:


> 1/16/08...Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan NSTs (me), Alden Black Cap Toe Flex-Welt Bluchers (my Banker, Bryan who came to visit)


I notice that your banker's legs are crossed. This either means he stands very oddly or he is seated. I have no comment on the former case, but if it is the latter, he wears very long pants.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

videocrew said:


> I notice that your banker's legs are crossed. This either means he stands very oddly or he is seated. I have no comment on the former case, but if it is the latter, he wears very long pants.


His legs are actually not crossed, just standing oddly in order to fit in the picture. His pants are too long as is 80% of the population.


----------



## mcarthur

^your whiskeys are looking good


----------



## mcarthur

A NST blucher oxford
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Puffdaddy

I think your banker needs to invest in some shoe trees :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Puffdaddy said:


> I think your banker needs to invest in some shoe trees :icon_smile_big:


Yeah well, they're flex welts made with soft calf so it's kind of inevitable. But they are comfortable!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

1/17/08...Alden 2 Tone Cordovan Saddles (2nd time this week!)

Mac, notice the cuffs?


----------



## eagle2250

Last evening the UPS gods smiled on our home and a box containing Alden flex-welt Bit loafers, in dark brown calf leather, was left at my front door. Today we shall take those bad boys on their maiden walk, to begin the break-in process but, who am I kidding? These puppies seem so comfortable, right out of the box, I doubt they need much breaking in!


----------



## mcarthur

LS-
I did notice the cuffs and the argyle socks. Nice look. Much more important-Congratulations on the opening of your second location


----------



## mcarthur

eagle-
Enjoy your new shoes


----------



## paper clip

LeatherSOUL said:


> 1/17/08...Alden 2 Tone Cordovan Saddles (2nd time this week!)
> 
> Mac, notice the cuffs?


Those look awesome!


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

1/18/08...Cigar Indys


----------



## tntele

Tom,

Great boots! I saw on your website that these are for "in-store" purchases only, is this still the case? If not, do you have an 11D?:devil:

Also, what kind of jeans are those? I like the look with the cuff and the heavy denim.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

tntele said:


> Tom,
> 
> Great boots! I saw on your website that these are for "in-store" purchases only, is this still the case? If not, do you have an 11D?:devil:
> 
> Also, what kind of jeans are those? I like the look with the cuff and the heavy denim.


I'm really sorry but we only received a small shipment, no size 11D.

The jeans are Iron Hearts from Japan. They are 21oz denim as compared to a normal 14oz. Even though they are thick, they are known (and I agree) to be very soft and breathable. My favorite pair of jeans.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Black shell cordovan
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

The Wacky Wonderful Wilbert!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Patrick, what is that white stuff by your feet?  Just joking.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> Patrick, what is that white stuff by your feet?  Just joking.


^ It is Patrick playing in artificial snow (winks)


----------



## mcarthur

A indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Outstanding shine


----------



## aelsolutions

WTT, I really like those. As mcarthur said, nice shine job


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT- Outstanding shine





aelsolutions said:


> WTT, I really like those. As mcarthur said, nice shine job


Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## bd79cc

From sole to knee, what I'm wearing today:

1 pair Alden 563 w/brush job _a la_ Mac,

1 pair Gold Toe khaki socks,

1 pair Bills M-2.

The khaki shade of the Gold Toes seems to coordinate especially well with the khaki of the Bills, at least to my eye.

The Bills are unironed. I just fold them as soon as they come out of the dryer. They smooth out nicely, much like Brooks OCBDs. No one seems to notice the lack of crease in my unironed Bills when I wear them to work or to church.

One of thse mornings I'll be industrious enough to take some pictures of all this before I leave for work.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Peddle grain burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip boot
> Peddle grain burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Nice shine on those boots


----------



## WingtipTom

AE Barrington in black calf


----------



## AlanC

LeatherSOUL said:


> 1/18/08...Cigar Indys





mcarthur said:


> A indy boots
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Y'all are killing me with those shell Indy boots. They're great.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Sorry Alan!


----------



## Patrick06790

Florsheim gunboats courtesy of forum member tonylumpkin


----------



## hbs midwest

With the current wind chill sitting at -25F the only truly viable choice was my faithful 1991-vintage LLB Maine Hunting Shoes w/thinsulate lining. Given what manages to fly under the radar in this business casual environment, the wardrobe police can't say a thing.

hbs


----------



## JayJay

It's currently 9 degrees in these parts; I don't know the wind chill but I do know that it's very windy and painfully cold. I'm wearing my Alden shell pebble grain high boots with very thick socks.


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "McAllisters" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> Florsheim gunboats courtesy of forum member tonylumpkin





mcarthur said:


> A straight tip boot
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Very handsome footwear, gentlemen


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip boot
> Peddle grain burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Mac: So you were one of the "blessed" few that got a pair of those alpine grain shells...Outstanding! I am very pleased to learn that. They do indeed look good on you!


----------



## mcarthur

Eagle and WTT-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Hard2Fit

Nice shoes.


----------



## Danny

What I want to see is a group shot of ALL of macs shells lined up together. That would be amazing.

Danny


----------



## mcarthur

Hard2Fit said:


> Nice shoes.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

Awing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

Busy at work this week, trying to get two things done by the end of the month (which is not far off). However, here are my new Alden 666 tassels which I shall be wearing in the office only, since I assume suede and road salt do not mix. The suede is a lot darker than I thought they would be, but that's fine.



I am wearing cream socks since the are only thick socks I possess (I'll have to get some in a darker colour).

DocD


----------



## topbroker

Doctor Damage said:


> Busy at work this week, trying to get two things done by the end of the month (which is not far off). However, here are my new Alden 666 tassels which I shall be wearing in the office only, since I assume suede and road salt do not mix. The suede is a lot darker than I thought they would be, but that's fine.
> 
> I am wearing cream socks since the are only thick socks I possess (I'll have to get some in a darker colour).
> 
> DocD


Perfectly awesome shoes. These go on the "must purchase" list.


----------



## mcarthur

DD-
Thank you for posting. Your Alden 666 look outstanding. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## bd79cc

Doctor Damage said:


> Busy at work this week, trying to get two things done by the end of the month (which is not far off). However, here are my new Alden 666 tassels which I shall be wearing in the office only, since I assume suede and road salt do not mix. The suede is a lot darker than I thought they would be, but that's fine.
> 
> I am wearing cream socks since the are only thick socks I possess (I'll have to get some in a darker colour).
> 
> DocD


:devil: Stylin'! :devil:


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal oxford
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher oxford
Whiskey shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Hard2Fit

I really like those shoes.


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell
> Pantherella wool socks OTC





mcarthur said:


> A wing tip bal oxford
> Black shell
> Pantherella wool socks OTC





mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher oxford
> Whiskey shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on all of those wingtips, Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Thank you
I like your NST shoes and your shine is outstanding


----------



## mcarthur

Hard2Fit said:


> I really like those shoes.


Thank you


----------



## tel star

*What a hoot - I love 'em!*

Bought these recently in a mad moment of weakness! They're not the highest quality shoe, but are just for fun .. and they're certainly that. And no - I won't be wearing them 'in town'!

Sorry, don't have a camera so it'll have to be the sales photo.

*Loake Mad Dog*

_English Classic Brogue._
_Featuring Leather Uppers with Tweed half vamp._
_Goodyear Welted Leather Soles_
_Fashion, Functional and Fun._

_Loake, Main Collection via Pediwear._

Hey ho.


----------



## topbroker

^ Gorgeous. You can wear them in *my *town.


----------



## eagle2250

Tel-star: Those are sharp looking shoes...wear em with your head up and feet planted firmly on the ground...in town, or anywhere else you should choose to wear them. As one who loves tweed, loves wingtips and loves spectators, to my eyes, those shoes are the "perfect sartorial storm!"


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ended up at work yesterday for 11.5 hours, wearing the new Alden 666s the entire time. When I first wore them, on Monday, they were extremely stiff but a few days of working the soles by hand and crushing the heel stiffeners made a difference so that yesterday they felt fine. I noticed this morning they are starting to take on the characteristic shape of my feet, so that's a step in the right direction. Nice shoes; heavy, but nice.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Ended up at work yesterday for 11.5 hours, wearing the new Alden 666s the entire time. When I first wore them, on Monday, they were extremely stiff but a few days of working the soles by hand and crushing the heel stiffeners made a difference so that yesterday they felt fine. I noticed this morning they are starting to take on the characteristic shape of my feet, so that's a step in the right direction. Nice shoes; heavy, but nice.
> 
> DocD


Second week and I wore them twice in the office. The heel stiffener is now starting to annoy me since it must be made of admantium or something. Absolutely zero give at all. Although I suppose these shoes will soften up in 6 months or so, by that time my feet will be killing me, so they're now back in the box and in the closet. I doubt they'll come out, unless someone wants them.

DocD


----------



## enecks

There's quite a void in the thread of late. Hope all is ok...


----------



## JayJay

enecks said:


> There's quite a void in the thread of late. Hope all is ok...


I've also noticed the void. I trust all is well.


----------



## Patrick06790

In today's filthy weather there is nothing else to do but throw on a pair of beater pants and tuck them into yer Bean boots.


----------



## PittDoc

Cold snow & slush = wearing Cigar shells on my feet with Tingleys over

I would prefer...

Warm beach & ocean = smoking a Cigar, sandals on my feet and shells under


----------



## JayJay

Cold and slush here, too. I wore my black shell wingtip high boots with the commando sole today. Yesterday I wore the #8 shell wingtip pebble grain high boots.


----------



## Patrick06790

Post-antibiotic, feeling more or less human again. The Sebago loafer, in its humble, on-sale-at-Zappos glory.


----------



## PittDoc

JayJay said:


> Cold and slush here, too. I wore my black shell wingtip high boots with the commando sole today. Yesterday I wore the #8 shell wingtip pebble grain high boots.


both pair of boots sound great - makes the weather less painful


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Berkley. Press socks, LL Bean trousers.


----------



## Orsini

*How Do You Shine Those?*



tel star said:


> Bought these recently in a mad moment of weakness! They're not the highest quality shoe, but are just for fun .. and they're certainly that. And no - I won't be wearing them 'in town'!
> 
> Sorry, don't have a camera so it'll have to be the sales photo.
> 
> *Loake Mad Dog*
> 
> _English Classic Brogue._
> _Featuring Leather Uppers with Tweed half vamp._
> _Goodyear Welted Leather Soles_
> _Fashion, Functional and Fun._
> 
> _Loake, Main Collection via Pediwear._
> 
> Hey ho.


Very nice.

I am curious to know, how do you shine those?


----------



## jml90

Orsini said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I am curious to know, how do you shine those?


Carefully.


----------



## Patrick06790

Footjoy blems. $90 shipped. A terrific deal in my opinion; in my racket there are numerous chances for shoe damage, and at the price I won't weep if something untoward occurs. Gnash the teeth a bit, yeah. Plus the things are really comfy.


----------



## BobGuam

Hey Patrick, I just thought that Footjoy only made gold shoes. thanks for posting might have to check them out.


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Fortney" in burgundy calf


----------



## Patrick06790

Potzrebie "Plebney" with hinged toes


----------



## AldenPyle

AE Cole in Merlot (I guess`this is like TV during the writer's strike).


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Wore these c. 1940 Florsheims today, for the very hell of it:


----------



## AlanC

^Wow. What with?

I think I love them. I know I love the spade sole.


----------



## JayJay

A&O, the shoes look brand new, not from the 40's. Tell us more about how you acquired them.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

AlanC said:


> ^Wow. What with?


A tan double-breasted suit. It's the middle of winter, but what the hell. Tan spoke to me today. :icon_smile_wink:

.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

JayJay said:


> A&O, the shoes look brand new, not from the 40's. Tell us more about how you acquired them.


In Los Angeles in the '90s, a store named "Re-Mix" sold nothing but deadstock (never used) men's and women's shoes. Mostly from the 1930s-'60s; some from the 1900s. They had thousands of pairs that had been sitting in Midwestern warehouses for 70+ years. The supply essentially dried up when dealers from Japan began scouring small towns across the U.S.A. and buying up what was left. Today, "Re-Mix" sells only repro shoes.

I bought the shoes above in 1997. I (successfully) pleaded with "Remix"'s owner not to take this pair to Tokyo and sell them there.

.


----------



## AlanC

I had a pair of vintage Nettletons that were very similar, although in calf. Once while putting them on my (real horn) shoe horn slipped and slashed them. I guess they had suffered from dry rot over the years. RIP


----------



## Patrick06790

The Footjoy blem, world's greatest decent-looking disposable shoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those Footjoy shoes actually look good. I have some photos of a pair of tassel loafers by them, which I will dig out and post this weekend.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Those Footjoy shoes actually look good. I have some photos of a pair of tassel loafers by them, which I will dig out and post this weekend.
> 
> DocD


I have four pairs now, all from Golf Locker, all supposedly blemished, but I can't see it. At $90 shipped, they really are the perfect shoe for wearing to work, at least in my racket.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Footjoy shoes actually look good. I have some photos of a pair of tassel loafers by them, which I will dig out and post this weekend.
> 
> DocD
> 
> 
> 
> I have four pairs now, all from Golf Locker, all supposedly blemished, but I can't see it. At $90 shipped, they really are the perfect shoe for wearing to work, at least in my racket.
Click to expand...

They remind me of Dack's, up here in Canada. Excellent mid-range shoes, from the "boring but good" category. I've bought several pairs of seconds and can never find the flaws. In fact, tomorrow I think I shall visit their factory store and see what can be had real cheap.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Knapp Farm Boot


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Knapp Farm Boot...


The "birdseye" view acquits those Knapp boots with, what I would consider to be, almost a rustic elegance...nice footgear!


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> The "birdseye" view acquits those Knapp boots with, what I would consider to be, almost a rustic elegance...nice footgear!


I didn't have much choice last night. Lotsa snow and muck.


----------



## jml90

Doctor Damage said:


> Those Footjoy shoes actually look good. I have some photos of a pair of tassel loafers by them, which I will dig out and post this weekend.
> 
> DocD


I also have a pair of Footjoy "Full Strap Bit Loafers".


----------



## Patrick06790

Alden Pursuit Shoe, and SmartWool argyles, which pop up on STP every once in a while. Grab them - they are funky and extremely warm.


----------



## Mel

*Great footjoys from Patrick*

Patrick 
When you looked for the footjoys did they only have EEE or did I get there too late? Great buys.


----------



## Patrick06790

Mel said:


> Patrick
> When you looked for the footjoys did they only have EEE or did I get there too late? Great buys.


Too late. They seem to get a batch every two months or so.


----------



## cdcro

Patrick06790 said:


> The Footjoy blem, world's greatest decent-looking disposable shoe.


weejuns, the other worlds greatest disposable shoe :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

Forgot to post these yesterday, Grenson Oundles:


----------



## Doctor Damage

jml90 said:


> I also have a pair of Footjoy "Full Strap Bit Loafers".


Try to get a photo up on the "Ode to the Bit Loafer" thread, if possible.

DocD


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> The Footjoy blem, world's greatest decent-looking disposable shoe.


Wow, Patrick...those look pretty good. Where on earth did you find them at a price that would render them "disposable?" I can't find that particular model, but similar Footjoys are $300+ on their Web site.


----------



## Patrick06790

KentW said:


> Wow, Patrick...those look pretty good. Where on earth did you find them at a price that would render them "disposable?" I can't find that particular model, but similar Footjoys are $300+ on their Web site.


Golf Locker sends me emails periodically with Footjoy "blemishes," models deemed of insufficient quality for the full ticket. I now have four pairs and I still can't see the flaws in any of them, except maybe a little loose stitching on one.

Next time they get a load in I will send out a PSA.


----------



## JayJay

Patrick, those shoes look really nice.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I have decided to send those Alden 666s back to the company (Alden, not O'Connells) with a letter outlining my concerns. The warped sides to the heels and the uneven uppers on the one side pretty much mean "seconds" in my book, even if they were sent out by Alden as "firsts" for full retail sale. I will take some photos this weekend and post them if anyone is interested.

Also, for reasons I don't understand, they fit completely differently than the 660s and 663s I tried at O'Connells. In fact, I had a pair of 663s for a couple of weeks but exchanged them for the 666s. The burgundy calf ones were very snug in the heels, while the suede ones have never gripped my heels (they feel like flip-flops). I realize production errors do occur (I had a pair of Church's once with the uneven uppers) but they need to be a bit more careful in inspecting and rating final products.

DocD


----------



## AlanC

^ Sorry to hear about the Tassel of the Beast. It's quite a handsome shoe.

Alden shell NST
wool rug from Agra, India


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> Sorry to hear about the Tassel of the Beast. It's quite a handsome shoe.


I am not expecting replacements or anything, I just want to bring it to their attention. As I said, I had the same prob with a pair of Church's and it's a newbie error that should never escape the factory.

DocD


----------



## Topsider

You guys are making me really want a pair of cordovan split-toe bluchers. Badly. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Carolopolis

Today I'm wearing a beat-up old pair of classic Sperry Topsiders with no laces. Perfect footwear for the oyster roast I'm heading to this evening.


----------



## paper clip

KentW said:


> You guys are making me really want a pair of cordovan split-toe bluchers. Badly. :thumbs-up:


Concur. I have always had my eye on the less expensive AE Bradley, but in my new "buy less, but buy the best" mode, I think I'll going to save for whiskey shell Alden NSTs.

As part of my Leasthersoul sponsorship agreement (kidding!):

from last week - Alden Shell tu-tone saddles:










today: Alden shell longwings (most comfortable shoe ever!)


----------



## rip

To start the day, since I'm driving to NY for the Collection of Sartorial Elegance, I'm wearing tan AE Castine driving mocs, changing to CJ for Ralph Lauren tan monkstraps for the afternoon, then Alden shell 684s in #8 color for the evening.


----------



## eagle2250

Tody it's my LLBean Original Maine Hunting boots. Got a few outside chores to complete and boy, is it wet and slushy out there!


----------



## hbs midwest

eagle2250 said:


> Tody it's my LLBean Original Maine Hunting boots. Got a few outside chores to complete and boy, is it wet and slushy out there!


Amen to that!

Enjoy the weekend! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## jml90

Doctor Damage said:


> Try to get a photo up on the "Ode to the Bit Loafer" thread, if possible.
> 
> DocD


I do beleive there is one.
Yeah 


jml90 said:


> Light tan Footjoy full strap bit loafer from my personal collection


Forgive the pajama pants.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

Mac, it's great to see your post (and your great boots, too)!


----------



## AldenPyle

Great boots, Mac!








AE Orlean


----------



## mcarthur

JJ & AP
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
NM sweater
Cavalli jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## PittDoc

^^^ Ahhh - Mac is back and all is right with the world again. I can resume starting my day with a gratifying envy of his shell cordovan Aldens. But we missed you, even more than we missed your shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

AE Saratogas


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


Ravello - my favorite. Looking good today.


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Ravello - my favorite. Looking good today.


Thank you
Very difficult to get ravello in the future


----------



## wolfhound986

^^
mcarthur, good to see you're posting again! You have been missed.

I plan to break out my trusty pair of Alden 986s tomorrow.


----------



## AldenPyle

AE Bradley


----------



## mcarthur

wolfhound986 said:


> ^^
> mcarthur, good to see you're posting again! You have been missed.
> 
> I plan to break out my trusty pair of Alden 986s tomorrow.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB PTB
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A LHS
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## anglophile23

mcarthur said:


> 1- Clean shoes with damp cloth
> 2- Brush vigorously with a horsehair brush
> 3- Buff with smooth cloth
> 4- Use wax after a minimum of fifteen wearings


Do you use any polish? I just won a pair of Macneils on Ebay(the ones recently posted on the trad ebay thread) and I only hope I can get them to look half as good as yours.

To all Forum Members: Stop posting all your great shoes,clothes,ect...Please spare my poor bank account.


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> Do you use any polish? I just won a pair of Macneils on Ebay(the ones recently posted on the trad ebay thread) and I only hope I can get them to look half as good as yours.
> 
> To all Forum Members: Stop posting all your great shoes,clothes,ect...Please spare my poor bank account.


Kiwi wax polish. Your shoes will look good as long as you follow the procedure. Step 2 is most important and step 4 very rarely.


----------



## AlanC

AE MacNeils in #8


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice shoes


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Kiwi wax polish. Your shoes will look good as long as you follow the procedure. Step 2 is most important and step 4 very rarely.


Regarding the care of your leather soles, do you use Topy or a similar product?


----------



## mcarthur

A dark brown suede
Commando sole
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Bradley
SmartWool socks left over from deer season


----------



## mcarthur

A indy boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Jeffiejeffjeff

mcarthur said:


> A indy boot
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


McArthur,

I'm wearing my Cigar Indy Boots today, as well.

Question for you....have you experienced a problem with the edge dressing flaking off in the toe area? The shoe has a rubber insert that is part of the sole assembly, and it appears that the brown dye Alden used on the edges doesn't flex with the rubber as well as it should. I was just wondering if you've had the same problem and if you can recommend a good edge dressing product. Otherwise, I'll visit my local shoe repair guy and see what he can touch it up with.

Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

Jeffiejeffjeff said:


> McArthur,
> 
> I'm wearing my Cigar Indy Boots today, as well.
> 
> Question for you....have you experienced a problem with the edge dressing flaking off in the toe area? The shoe has a rubber insert that is part of the sole assembly, and it appears that the brown dye Alden used on the edges doesn't flex with the rubber as well as it should. I was just wondering if you've had the same problem and if you can recommend a good edge dressing product. Otherwise, I'll visit my local shoe repair guy and see what he can touch it up with.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum.
I have not experience that issue. I use a damp smooth cloth to wipe clean the edge dressing. What, if anything, have you applied to the edge dressing?


----------



## Jeffiejeffjeff

mcarthur said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> I have not experience that issue. I use a damp smooth cloth to wipe clean the edge dressing. What, if anything, have you applied to the edge dressing?


Thank you for the response, Sir!

I care for the shoes in the usual way: wipe them clean with a damp paper towel, buff them with the horsehair brush and shoe-tree them before putting them to bed. I don't do anything to the edges, other than wiping off any grime. Certainly, I've never used any chemicals--just good, old tap water.

The edge dressing still looks great around the wooden parts of the sole--it's worn-off only in the rubber toe area. To tell you the truth, it makes the shoes look a little more rugged, like I've been visiting Temples of Doom, or something. Still, they're getting touched-up this weekend.

They're great shoes, nonetheless--well worth the price and any maintenance issues!


----------



## Patrick06790

Clark's beeswax, which get that broken-in look pretty quick.


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher oxford
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

Not an action shot but I wore these today.

Polo Marlow loafer (C&J), brown shell cordovan...


----------



## Topsider

PittDoc said:


> Not an action shot but I wore these today.
> 
> Polo Marlow loafer (C&J), brown shell cordovan...


Wow, lovely color. Two thumbs up! :icon_smile:


----------



## PittDoc

KentW said:


> Wow, lovely color. Two thumbs up! :icon_smile:


Thanks Kent - I suspect this is the same shell hide that Alden uses and labels as "cigar" but w/o treating it with brown dye. C&J and Alden both source from Horween. The Polo/C&J have a lot of variation in color and some imperfections as do other Polo shell shoes, which I figure Alden covers up with a dark brown treatment. I like both.


----------



## mcarthur

KentW said:


> Wow, lovely color. Two thumbs up! :icon_smile:


Totally agree


----------



## mcarthur

A NST boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A NST blucher oxford
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## manuduenas

PittDoc said:


> Not an action shot but I wore these today.
> 
> Polo Marlow loafer (C&J), brown shell cordovan...


Very nice shoes, I love the color!!!!


----------



## anglophile23

AE Macneils-shell cordovan from ebay.

My first cordo shoes.:icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Hancock. I passed on these in calf but for some reason I like them in suede.


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> AE Macneils-shell cordovan from ebay.
> 
> My first cordo shoes.:icon_smile:


Congratulations! Post picture at your convenance


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Nice looking shoes


----------



## PittDoc

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Hancock. I passed on these in calf but for some reason I like them in suede.


They DO look good in suede.


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## capitalart

DocHolliday said:


>


I love the shoes.


----------



## TMMKC

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Hancock. I passed on these in calf but for some reason I like them in suede.


I have that same exact shoe and love it. I also seem to have some trousers that are eerily similar to yours (heavy gray twills from Penn Khaki Company). I wanted to wear my Hancocks today but it's too rainy.


----------



## vwguy

Today I'm wearing some thrifted burgundy MacNeils. Maybe someday I'll have a new pair in cordo!

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

Elderly Florsheims courtesy of forum member tonylumpkin.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Peddle grain burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

Patrick06790 said:


> Elderly Florsheims courtesy of forum member tonylumpkin.





mcarthur said:


> A wing tip boot
> Peddle grain burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Great wingtips guys!


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Reddington

J&M Saddle Bucks


----------



## anglophile23

^Great socks

As a matter of fact I really like the cords and shoes as well


----------



## Patrick06790

Footjoys. Find the blemish. I can't.


----------



## Reddington

anglophile23 said:


> ^Great socks
> 
> As a matter of fact I really like the cords and shoes as well


Thanks. I do like the socks J. Crew offers.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher 
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## anglophile23

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


My favorite


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Fortney" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> My favorite


Thank you! One of my favorites


----------



## capitalart

WingtipTom said:


> J&M "Fortney" in burgundy calf


Nice shoes.


----------



## Distinctive

Hand-antiqued AE Sandfords


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Oundles on carpet with cat hair


----------



## Rossini

^ It's only going to get worse, molting season ahead!


----------



## mcarthur

A NST blucher
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

From yesterday...got home too late to post:

Johnston & Murphy "Melton" in burgundy calf, worn with my eBayed BB Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe.


----------



## S. Kelly

Sperrys in tan, the Endurance model. I picked them up for $13 at DSW, they were missing the laces and a seam at the tounge had let go. 20 minutes with a sewing needle and a spare pair of laces I had lying around and they were as good as new. Good to have a pair you can beat on without being out too much money


----------



## ds23pallas

*Not too popular around here but...*

These are Alfred Sargeants in pebble grain calf with a Dainite sole. They are from the "Premier" line and in my experience every bit a competitor for the likes of AE and Alden.


----------



## qwerty

ds23pallas, Those are beautiful shoes. You are already a very valued contributor to this forum, in my book.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Nice shine on your shoes


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT-
> Nice shine on your shoes


Thank you, sir. And the same to you!


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden Wingtip in Burnished Tan calf. I think these are my most comfortable shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

A- VIP blucher oxford
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## playdohh22

WingtipTom said:


> J&M "Fortney" in burgundy calf





mcarthur said:


> A wing tip boots
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Hi, my name is Stan :icon_smile_kisses:


----------



## Georgia

AE Polo saddle oxfords - black/black


----------



## ds23pallas

My now brown 986s


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

ds - Great contributions for us tan/brown shoe lovers!



ds23pallas said:


> These are Alfred Sargeants in pebble grain calf with a Dainite sole. They are from the "Premier" line and in my experience every bit a competitor for the likes of AE and Alden.


^ Lovely - pebble grain seems much more popular with the English manufacturers. Maybe Alden will make more in this style.



ds23pallas said:


> Alden Wingtip in Burnished Tan calf. I think these are my most comfortable shoes.





ds23pallas said:


> My now brown 986s


^ "now brown"??? were these #8 when young and have since faded to this amazing color? (Michael Jackson has changed less!) These look like a pair I saw in Philly that must have been on display at BB for years. They were chocolate brown with very little to hint at their original burgundy hue.


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden Flex-Welt bit loafer


----------



## well-kept

ds23pallas said:


> My now brown 986s


Have you owned those since they were new? It's direct sunlight that will do that to #8, not any amount of brushing, as far as I know. I like the color and have a pair of Alden #8 captoes that have gone even lighter and warmer from sunlight.


----------



## AldenPyle

AE Kennett in Merlot


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## ds23pallas

Church's in "Real Cape Buck" as per the footbed. These are quite old (and look it) but still comfortable and servicable for more casual wear.


----------



## Patrick06790

Thrifted Church's - one of my better finds.


----------



## Orgetorix

New-to-me Mulberry monks:


----------



## eagle2250

At the moment it's a pair of LB Evans shearling mocs, tan roughout leather, hot glued to a formed rubber sole...but then, it is only 4:30 AM!


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC





ds23pallas said:


> Church's in "Real Cape Buck" as per the footbed. These are quite old (and look it) but still comfortable and servicable for more casual wear.





Patrick06790 said:


> Thrifted Church's - one of my better finds.





Orgetorix said:


> New-to-me Mulberry monks


Quite a nice array of footwear, gentlemen!


----------



## ds23pallas

Gucci bit loafer in Mocha.


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

Patrick06790 said:


> Thrifted Church's - one of my better finds.


Nice find. They look great!


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Sanfords

https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?77620eb105.jpg


----------



## ds23pallas

Woke up to much snow this morning. Too much, in fact, for the Bean Mocs I had originally thrown on. I had to come back and change into the Indys.


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Rossini

Patrick06790 said:


> Thrifted Church's - one of my better finds.


Are they shannons?


----------



## AlanC

E.T. Wright by Sanders & Sanders double-monks


----------



## Patrick06790

Rossini said:


> Are they shannons?


Beats me. Reads "Custom Grade/Made in England" on the sole.


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden Plain Toe in Cigar. The left shoe has always been darker than the right one. This doesn't bother me much, but I was thinking some UV therapy might help to lighten the darker shoe.

This reminds me that I didn't yet address some of the questions regarding my "now brown" 986s. They are only a few years old, and were stored in a bay window for most of that time. My monkstraps in # 8 were also stored in the same manner, but have hardly changed colour, if at all. I wear the 986s probably 20 times to each wearing of the monks. I have never polished my 986s either, whereas I do polish my monks from time to time. Maybe the lightening is due in part to exposure to natural light, frequent wear and benign neglect. Hope this helps those who prefer a lighter # 8 shoe.

ds23pallas


----------



## JayJay

ds23pallas said:


> Alden Plain Toe in Cigar. The left shoe has always been darker than the right one. This doesn't bother me much, but I was thinking some UV therapy might help to lighten the darker shoe.
> 
> This reminds me that I didn't yet address some of the questions regarding my "now brown" 986s. They are only a few years old, and were stored in a bay window for most of that time. My monkstraps in # 8 were also stored in the same manner, but have hardly changed colour, if at all. I wear the 986s probably 20 times to each wearing of the monks. I have never polished my 986s either, whereas I do polish my monks from time to time. Maybe the lightening is due in part to exposure to natural light, frequent wear and benign neglect. Hope this helps those who prefer a lighter # 8 shoe.
> 
> ds23pallas


Gorgeous!


----------



## Patrick06790

Quoddys! Can trout season be far behind?


----------



## Sartre

^ Patrick, those are great looking. What style/model are they -- camp mocs, canoe mocs, boat mocs, etc.?

Tjs


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Rossini

Patrick06790 said:


> Beats me. Reads "Custom Grade/Made in England" on the sole.


Yep, probably either the Shannon in Burgundy (either polished binder or crup) or the Stratton (in crup). Crup being their version of Cordovan. Either way, a very durable classy shoe.


----------



## Patrick06790

Sartre said:


> ^ Patrick, those are great looking. What style/model are they -- camp mocs, canoe mocs, boat mocs, etc.?
> 
> Tjs


I honestly don't remember which style. It's chromoexcel and a camp sole, though.


----------



## swb120

Straight tip black Alden cap toes. My favorite shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## ds23pallas

Cole Haan bit loafer


----------



## topbroker

ds23pallas said:


> Cole Haan bit loafer


Nice look. I own those same shoes.


----------



## Carolopolis

It's rainy in Charleston today so I'll break out the old classics. Sperry Topsiders, no laces. The leather has acquired a great soft and beat up texture and is lighter in certain spots that have seen more wear. My favs.


----------



## playdohh22

J&M captoe.


----------



## mcarthur

A tassel slip on
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A tassel slip on
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Very nice, Mac! Are those new??


----------



## ds23pallas

Alfred Sargeant in chocolate suede.


----------



## topbroker

^ I'm liking your taste in both shoes and socks.


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Very nice, Mac! Are those new??


Thank you! A recent purchase from Tom's inventory


----------



## Philip12

They look great, Mac. I'm looking forward to getting my LHS in cigar cordovan from the ShoeMart. BTW, where did you find your shoes in ravello?


----------



## mcarthur

Philip12 said:


> They look great, Mac. I'm looking forward to getting my LHS in cigar cordovan from the ShoeMart. BTW, where did you find your shoes in ravello?


Thank you! Enjoy wearing your 986 in cigar shell. The shoes in ravello came from Alden of Carmel


----------



## mcarthur

A NST blucher oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> Thank you! Enjoy wearing your 986 in cigar shell. The shoes in ravello came from Alden of Carmel


Alden of Carmel has been my source for many Alden "fan" models in Ravello, Whiskey, and Cigar, too. Even better is that Adam is GREAT to work with. However, unfortunately, due to the current shell shortage, it will be hard to get many of the colors, even black and #8 in shell going forward.


----------



## ds23pallas

JayJay said:


> Alden of Carmel has been my source for many Alden "fan" models in Ravello, Whiskey, and Cigar, too. Even better is that Adam is GREAT to work with. However, unfortunately, due to the current shell shortage, it will be hard to get many of the colors, even black and #8 in shell going forward.


Tell me about it. I ordered the longwings in # 8 shell the first week of December. Alden told me they had none in my size (9D) in stock so I would have to wait until the next production run. I am still waiting.

ds23pallas


----------



## mcarthur

JayJay said:


> Alden of Carmel has been my source for many Alden "fan" models in Ravello, Whiskey, and Cigar, too. Even better is that Adam is GREAT to work with. However, unfortunately, due to the current shell shortage, it will be hard to get many of the colors, even black and #8 in shell going forward.


You are absolutely right. Besides the difficulty of getting shell, the price of the shoes will increase


----------



## mcarthur

^ Based on my experiences you could have a wait of three to six months. I hope you are more fortunate


----------



## Doctor Damage

ds23pallas said:


> Cole Haan bit loafer
> 
> I am struck by how similar those are in proportions and details to the Alden bit loafers. I know I'm repeating myself, but it's a shame Cole Haan has shrunk their classic bit loafer offerings down to only two models.
> 
> DD


----------



## mcarthur

A NST blucher oxfords
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A LHS
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday

Faconnable/AE suede monks










Today

Sebagos - these are exceptionally comfortable. The Quest for the Loafer may be over.


----------



## topbroker

^ Patrick, the suede monks rock the house.


----------



## B R A N D X®

Patrick,
Is that the dark brown Como model? Looks nice......and comfy!


----------



## Patrick06790

B R A N D X® said:


> Patrick,
> Is that the dark brown Como model? Looks nice......and comfy!


Sebago classic - cheap, too.


----------



## B R A N D X®

Patrick06790 said:


> Sebago classic - cheap, too.


Thanks Patrick......I guess I'm a copy-cat, but at that price and with only two left in my size......

Good find!!


----------



## Patrick06790

That tip came from Our Man in Utah, dpihl.


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## playdohh22

Didn't wear these today. But I just got these. :icon_smile:


----------



## Northeastern

playdohh22 said:


> Didn't wear these today. But I just got these. :icon_smile:


I love those shoes, I've been thinking about a pair just like them, hopefully in a dark brown.


----------



## swb120

playdohh22 said:


> Didn't wear these today. But I just got these. :icon_smile:


Those look like AE Sanfords, which are among my favorite dress shoes...and the ones I'm wearing today! (only in black). I have them in dark brown, as well, and they look terrific!


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## playdohh22

swb120 said:


> Those look like AE Sanfords, which are among my favorite dress shoes...and the ones I'm wearing today! (only in black). I have them in dark brown, as well, and they look terrific!


Yes, they are Sanfords. :icon_smile:



mcarthur said:


> A wing tip boot
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


I've been holding back on asking... But who are they from ? Both this and the burgundy cap toe boot.


----------



## mcarthur

The wing tip boot and straight tip boot were both special orders. It is my understanding that Alden has a moratorium on special orders.


----------



## playdohh22

mcarthur said:


> The wing tip boot and straight tip boot were both special orders. It is my understanding that Alden has a moratorium on special orders.


So, both of these are special orders from Alden ? They are very nice by the way. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

playdohh22 said:


> So, both of these are special orders from Alden ? They are very nice by the way. :icon_smile:


Thank you


----------



## Pressfan

ds23pallas said:


> Tell me about it. I ordered the longwings in # 8 shell the first week of December. Alden told me they had none in my size (9D) in stock so I would have to wait until the next production run. I am still waiting.
> 
> ds23pallas


I ordered my longwings at the beginning of October. I was told it would take 6 months. They arrived last week. Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

^Nice ones Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


Very handsome, Mac! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

Florsheim black shell cordovan


----------



## Andy M

I have the same pair of Florsheim's in burgundy cordovan being redone now at Cobblestone. Great looking shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Outstanding shine on your shells


----------



## playdohh22

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


Very nice as usual. Were these from the special order as well ?


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you. From Adam Knott at Alden of Carmel


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT-
> Outstanding shine on your shells


Thank you, and likewise, uncle!


----------



## wessex

mcarthur said:


> A NST blucher oxford
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


:icon_cheers: These are the ones I'm waiting for (possibly indefinitely).

This may have been asked before, but your BS OTC argyles always look great. Are they cotton, cashmere, or wool?


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> ^Nice ones Mac!


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

wessex said:


> :icon_cheers: These are the ones I'm waiting for (possibly indefinitely).
> 
> This may have been asked before, but your BS OTC argyles always look great. Are they cotton, cashmere, or wool?


They are worth the wait. Thank you-the argyles are wool which a wear all year long


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Peddle grain burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Philip12

mcarthur said:


> They are worth the wait. Thank you-the argyles are wool which a wear all year long


Mac, since your socks have been mentioned, how do the BS argyles compare to, say, Burlingtons?


----------



## mcarthur

Philip12 said:


> Mac, since your socks have been mentioned, how do the BS argyles compare to, say, Burlingtons?


I do not have any formality with Burlingtons.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

Peal & Co. split-toe oxfords in light brown calf


----------



## B R A N D X®

New Sebago Classic thanks to the tip from dpihl and the photo posted by Patrick.

Affordable and very comfy!

Wow.....my legs are so white they're actually pink!!!


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

B R A N D X® said:


> New Sebago Classic thanks to the tip from dpihl and the photo posted by Patrick.
> 
> Affordable and very comfy!
> 
> Wow.....my legs are so white they're actually pink!!!


Those look very cool and comfortable. Won't be able to wear something like that around these parts probably for at least another 6 weeks.:crazy:



mcarthur said:


> A straight tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Talk about shiny shoes! With the way those look, you must've had a great day today...at least I hope you did!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you. I did have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip-on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Northeastern

AE Garner Monkstrap, Black Calf
PRL OTC Argyles


----------



## Tucker

Back in the office today...Alden 984

All last week...Top-Siders


----------



## Patrick06790

Filson boots via the Thrift Exchange


----------



## playdohh22




----------



## mcarthur

A indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Beautiful Indy's! Are they new?


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you! Yes-October 2007


----------



## video2

Santoni shoes
Vinci coton socks


----------



## babycatcher

*Score!*

After calling virtually every place that claims they carry Alden on the web, I stumbled across a few posts here extolling the virtues of Citishoes in NY.

They seemed as shocked as I was that they had a pair of the LHS in Whiskey in a 9E. The Alden Shop had no Whiskey or Revello in any style of shoe in my size, and said they have not gotten these colors in about a year.

Now, Revello will become the Holy Grail for me. Hopefully, by the time they come I will have an account somewhere to post a picture.

I feel like I did why I was 16 and got my driver's license!


----------



## Philip12

babycatcher said:


> After calling virtually every place that claims they carry Alden on the web, I stumbled across a few posts here extolling the virtues of Citishoes in NY.
> 
> They seemed as shocked as I was that they had a pair of the LHS in Whiskey in a 9E. The Alden Shop had no Whiskey or Revello in any style of shoe in my size, and said they have not gotten these colors in about a year.
> 
> Now, Revello will become the Holy Grail for me. Hopefully, by the time they come I will have an account somewhere to post a picture.
> 
> I feel like I did why I was 16 and got my driver's license!


Enjoy your whiskey LHS! You're not the only one to look for a pair in Ravello!


----------



## mcarthur

I wonder if ravello shell exists anymore


----------



## mcarthur

^ bc-
Good shopping!


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Thanks Mcarthur. Love the long wings, but have not pulled the trigger yet. You are quite the inspiration though. My 'Barney Rubble' shaped feet force me to stick to the Van and Barrie lasts, so I have no hope of ever catching you, but I will still dream.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you!


----------



## ds23pallas

Alfred Sargeant oxfords in some sort of tan colour. Incredibly comfortable, and the only pair of shoes I have for which a complete stranger on the street stopped and complimented me.


----------



## eagle2250

ds23pallas; Those Alfred Sargeants are a gorgeous pair of shoes...consider yourself complimented again! :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

A VIP bluchers
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

*New member*

https://imageshack.us
I've been enjoying looking at the shoe pictures for several weeks.
Thought I would get in on the fun and post some pictures of my shoe collection..I mean modest handful of shoes.:icon_smile_big:
Allen Edmonds Belmont
Merlot Sharkskin


----------



## mcarthur

^ welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing bluchers
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Bespoken For

Crownship said:


> I've been enjoying looking at the shoe pictures for several weeks.
> Thought I would get in on the fun and post some pictures of my shoe collection..I mean modest handful of shoes.:icon_smile_big:
> Allen Edmonds Belmont
> Merlot Sharkskin


I hate to alarm you, but you seem to have giant raisins on your feet


----------



## Crownship

*I love it*



Bespoken For said:


> I hate to alarm you, but you seem to have giant raisins on your feet


Nope, not giant raisins...2 scoops of raisins from Kellogg's Raisin Bran.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> I've been enjoying looking at the shoe pictures for several weeks.
> Thought I would get in on the fun and post some pictures of my shoe collection..I mean modest handful of shoes.:icon_smile_big:
> Allen Edmonds Belmont
> Merlot Sharkskin


Welcome to the forum...it's good to have another in the group that appreciates sharkskin shoes! Mine are a pair of AE Sheltons, with a black calf saddle on black sharkhide. Again, welcome to these fora!


----------



## topbroker

eagle2250 said:


> Welcome to the forum...it's good to have another in the group that appreciates sharkskin shoes!


+1

I'm a big fan of exotics, too.


----------



## babycatcher

^^^^^Mcarthur, when needed, what color and brand of polish do you use on those whiskeys? Thanks in advance.


----------



## videocrew

They look cool, though kind of like you skinned Ben Grimm.


----------



## Crownship

Hello eagle and topbroker. It seems there aren't too many people who like sharkskin or other exotic hides on this forum. Allen Edmonds used to have several models of their shoes in sharkskin, alligator, and ostrich. You might be able to have them special ordered but they don't advertise them anymore.
I have another pair of Allen Edmonds in sharkskin in a color that most people haven't seen. I'll post those someday.
One thing I like about sharkskin is that the stuff is tough.
I'm sure if we started a thread on why sharkskin is so great and posted some of our shoes often enough that a lot more members would get excited about the stuff. But, then it would cause a demand and there would be a sharkskin shortage like shell cordovan.


----------



## Crownship

*Today's Shoes*

https://imageshack.us
Another AE favorite. 
Allen Edmonds Walton
Chili calf
Big American shoes for big American feet.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

*Too funny*



videocrew said:


> They look cool, though kind of like you skinned Ben Grimm.


I had to look up Ben Grimm. I forgot he was The Thing from Fantastic 4. My wife and I just watched that movie. Wait til you see my other sharkskin. They're....:idea: hideously beautiful.


----------



## Crownship

*Thank you*



mcarthur said:


> ^ welcome to the forum


Mr. Mcarthur I know you hear this a lot, but your shell cordovan collection is inspirational. You're the first person I know who has more than me. I'm going to steer my wife to this web site to see your fine collection then she won't be surprised when I add 10-20 more pair of cordovans. Even though I think she's expecting me to do it anyway.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^^^^^Mcarthur, when needed, what color and brand of polish do you use on those whiskeys? Thanks in advance.


Mid tan wax polish by kiwi. As of today the whiskeys have not been polished


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mr. Mcarthur I know you hear this a lot, but your shell cordovan collection is inspirational. You're the first person I know who has more than me. I'm going to steer my wife to this web site to see your fine collection then she won't be surprised when I add 10-20 more pair of cordovans. Even though I think she's expecting me to do it anyway.:icon_smile_big:


Your good wife seems to understands that shell is addictive. Please post so we all can appreciate your collection.


----------



## wessex

mcarthur said:


> Your good wife seems to understands that shell is addictive.


Bless her soul!! I have not even paid for or recieved delivery (on backorder) of my first pair of shells and I have already recieved a world of sh*t.


----------



## topbroker

wessex said:


> Bless her soul!! I have not even paid for or recieved delivery (on backorder) of my first pair of shells and I have already recieved a world of sh*t.


I have written elsewhere of the Delightful Bachelor Freedom that enables one to buy and do whatever one pleases without having to answer to anyone. Well, I would answer to my cat, but she doesn't give me any grief. She likes all those shoes. 

Seriously, I enjoy my clothing hobby about a thousand times more knowing that it can't lead to any relationship dissonance, that I'm not spending the college money for the children I don't have, and so on.


----------



## babycatcher

I just had to wear these today for a little while, but it is warm enough to change a bit later:










Alden LHS in Whiskey Shell


----------



## PittDoc

babycatcher said:


> I just had to wear these today for a little while, but it is warm enough to change a bit later:
> 
> Alden LHS in Whiskey Shell


^ Beautiful!

Your picture and emergence of sunshine here in the Northeast may be the tipping point necessary to splurge on a pair of whiskey shells. Now if I can just figure out how to avoid "a world of sh*t" reaction from Mrs. Pittdoc. She's actually quite supportive but seven pair in one year stretches the limit.


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

PD-
Upmost confidents that you will be able to close the transaction


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

*Saturday's shoes*








[/URL][/IMG]

Rare beauties and one of my Allen Edmonds favorites.
AE Leeds
Brown shell cordovan

I like the way the color is highlighted at certain angles with this type of cordovan.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us
Another AE favorite. 
Allen Edmonds Walton
Chili calf
Big American shoes for big American feet.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

*Double post mistake*

https://imageshack.us
I've been enjoying looking at the shoe pictures for several weeks.
Thought I would get in on the fun and post some pictures of my shoe collection..I mean modest handful of shoes.:icon_smile_big:
Allen Edmonds Belmont
Merlot Sharkskin


----------



## Crownship

*What?! Sharkskin again.*

I apologize for the repost of my shoes. I deleted pictures from Image Shack not knowing it would also delete pictures here on Ask Andy.


----------



## PittDoc

Crownship said:


> Rare beauties and one of my Allen Edmonds favorites.
> AE Leeds
> Brown shell cordovan
> 
> I like the way the color is highlighted at certain angles with this type of cordovan.


Great color and patina. How old are these? Can one still get AE with brown shell cordovan?


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Niles. I like these a lot.


----------



## babycatcher

Going casual and off the Alden reservation today:


----------



## Crownship

PittDoc said:


> Great color and patina. How old are these? Can one still get AE with brown shell cordovan?


Not sure when Allen Edmonds sold shell cordovan in brown. I bought these on ebay awhile back. It was new/old stock or possibly a special order.


----------



## Andy M

Interesting question regarding AE in brown cordovan. I have a pair of Bradley's which are 3 years old and while they were listed as burgundy, they really are a shade of brown. For quite some time, I had a mixed reaction to the color, but after becoming a member of this forum and seeing the varying shades of cordovan, I have become fond of them. 

One of our members a few months back indicated that AE will put varying colors or cordovan on their shoes for a $100 mark up. So, if you are interested in brown, perhaps you can inquire directly to them and they will produce a pair for you?

Andy M.


----------



## Crownship

Andy M said:


> Interesting question regarding AE in brown cordovan. I have a pair of Bradley's which are 3 years old and while they were listed as burgundy, they really are a shade of brown. For quite some time, I had a mixed reaction to the color, but after becoming a member of this forum and seeing the varying shades of cordovan, I have become fond of them.
> 
> One of our members a few months back indicated that AE will put varying colors or cordovan on their shoes for a $100 mark up. So, if you are interested in brown, perhaps you can inquire directly to them and they will produce a pair for you?
> 
> Andy M.


I just checked the the model number of my AE Leeds in brown cordovan and see it's the same as the burgundy shell cordovan from an older AE catalog. It's interesting because I have several pairs of burgundy cordovan from AE and other manufacturers and none of them are near brown in color.
Thanks for the heads up on being able to get AE shell in a color they don't list.


----------



## Crownship

*Sunday stroll shoes*

https://imageshack.us

An uncommon Allen Edmonds wingtip. I like the smooth and pebble contrast.
Allen Edmonds Fairway
Brown calf/brown pebble calf

I did the unthinkable for you golf lovers. I converted a pair of AE golf shoes into regular dress shoes. Soles and heels are leather. When I'm ready to take golf seriously I can convert them back or just buy another pair of golf shoes. But these are just too nice to use on the fairway.:icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

^ Those are exceptional.


----------



## mcarthur

A brown suede
BS argyles OTC


----------



## anglophile23

^Is that acually a non-cordovan shoe on your feet?


----------



## babycatcher

One is a half size larger than the other, for long days standing. Since today promises to be about 14 hours, going with the larger one.



Alden LHS #8 Shell


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## topbroker

^ I just got this style in tan. Very taken with it.

Great photo, WTT!


----------



## well-kept

Crownship said:


> I have several pairs of burgundy cordovan from AE and other manufacturers and none of them are near brown in color.
> Thanks for the heads up on being able to get AE shell in a color they don't list.


You can't. It's one of the quirks of shell that there is little if any color uniformity. The color of "burgundy" or "#8" shell has changed quite a bit over the years, changes from one manufacturer to another, from one pair to another and from one shoe to the other within a pair. It can change from one part to another part of the same shoe. It then changes through time with wear and exposure to light.

Older AE burgundy shells were more brown and less eggplant-colored than current ones but the manufacturer regards them as being categorically the same.


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> ^Is that acually a non-cordovan shoe on your feet?


The brown suede is not shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Oldie but goodie. I think Allen Edmonds captoes made on the #7 last years ago were the most elegant. Traditional and not fashion forward.
Another Allen Edmonds favorite
AE Sanford
burnished chestnut


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> An uncommon Allen Edmonds wingtip. I like the smooth and pebble contrast.
> Allen Edmonds Fairway
> Brown calf/brown pebble calf
> 
> I did the unthinkable for you golf lovers. I converted a pair of AE golf shoes into regular dress shoes. Soles and heels are leather. When I'm ready to take golf seriously I can convert them back or just buy another pair of golf shoes. But these are just too nice to use on the fairway.:icon_smile:


Nice.


----------



## Crownship

JayJay said:


> Nice.


Thank you


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Mr. Mcarthur, as always the shine on your shell is perfect. I don't have the intestinal fortitude to wear argyle socks myself but the whiskey with the blue contrast looks good.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Beautiful as always.

Today:










Alden tassel #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

CS & BC
Thank you
BC- I like your tassels


----------



## old_style

Darn you Mac, crownship and babycatcher! After seeing those pics, I now feel I *must* add to my collection


----------



## Patrick06790

Quoddy


----------



## WingtipTom

A-E "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

old_style said:


> Darn you Mac, crownship and babycatcher! After seeing those pics, I now feel I *must* add to my collection


Shell cordovan is very addictive


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Very nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Those are absolute perfection! I wish I could cram my ankles into those, but am the victim of bad genes I guess.


----------



## JayJay

So true! Mac has been an inspiration!


----------



## babycatcher

I guess most would agree he is the "mac daddy" of Alden shell (pun intended):icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Patrick06790

J. Press suede wingtips


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Interesting. I went through a dry spell from June'07 to Feb'08 and only purchased a measly 3 pairs of dress shoes. Now, today I received 2 of the 3 pairs of dress shoes I ordered last week. Maybe I'll go through another dry spell after this All 3 were discontinued models and 2 I've wanted for awhile. Of course, the price was right.
Funny, I have a very rare pair of AE spectators I bought years ago that I've never worn outside. And today I received these, prepped the soles and heels and wore them immediately. Looks like I'm going to have to get out my "prized" pair of spectators. I bought that other pair to wear not store away in a box to admire.

Allen Edmonds Mcclain
Bourbon/Bone

"Allen Edmonds spectators...owned by many, worn by a few." My crack at a AAAC commercial to encourage folks to get those spectators out and WEAR them.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## babycatcher

Alden LHS Cigar Shell


----------



## Philip12

Baycatcher, I'm wearing the same cigar shell LHS right now. Quite pleased with them.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking shoe. Good day for cigar


----------



## mcarthur

crownship-
Great looking spectators


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Tom Rath

Crownship said:


> Mr. Mcarthur, as always the shine on your shell is perfect. I don't have the intestinal fortitude to wear argyle socks myself but the whiskey with the blue contrast looks good.


Wait, you dont have the "intestinal fortitude" to wear argyle socks, but you wear spectator shoes?? Can you explain that logic?


----------



## babycatcher

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


^^ pretty. It seems we have a run on cigar today. I hope topbroker isn't selling short....


----------



## Philip12

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Looking good, Mac. You seem to cover the whole color chart in shell long wing bluchers.


----------



## mcarthur

BC and Philip-
Thank you. I do not have the long wing blucher in black shell


----------



## Crownship

*Note to Mcarthur*

Mr Mcarthur this is my last post until you take this thread into the next millenium with the 2000th post. :icon_smile_big:

ZOIKS! I mean 2004th post.

Nice loafers Sartre.


----------



## Sartre

C&J whiskey shells


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I like those *a lot*.


----------



## Sartre

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I like those *a lot*.


Thank you. My only disappointment is that they do not have the same degree of shine or gloss that's characteristic of the Alden shells

Tom


----------



## Patrick06790

Sartre said:


> Thank you. My only disappointment is that they do not have the same degree of shine or gloss that's characteristic of the Alden shells
> 
> Tom


That's why I like them.


----------



## mcarthur

Satre-
Good looking shoes!


----------



## Sartre

^ Mac, Patrick,

Thank you.
Tom


----------



## Crownship

*The Brits are coming*

https://imageshack.us

I 've got a handful of British shoes that ask politely for attention every once in a while. I only have a couple of Lobb loafers. IMO I wouldn't rank them above any AE or Alden loafers I have. But like any "shoe horse" I do like variety. But my main stable consist of AE and Alden

John Lobb Campus
Tan


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Hanover - a severely underrated shoe, in my opinion.


----------



## babycatcher

^, ^^ Great posts Patrick and crownship. The heavy artillery is coming out of the closet--lots of "shock and awe" the last few days.


----------



## babycatcher

So, I took my daughter to run a few errands after dinner tonight, and let the shell collection rest.

I am a little embarrassed to say that these are not my best shoes, but they may be my favorites. I know, I know, corrected grain and all that. But, I love the proportions, and they are supremely comfortable. I wish another maker would replicate them in better materials and with better construction. But, IMHO, the size of the beefrolls and the kicker backstay just cannot be beat. If anyone knows of something very, very close, but better, I would love to know.










JM Ski Moc


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden Saddle #8 Shell


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some truly great shoes have been posted lately!

Moose: can you ident. the loafers you are wearing with the G-9? I can't seem to recognize them.

DD


----------



## Patrick06790

Orvis. STP had a ton of Orvis shoes three or four years ago and I bought one of everything.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I started rambling on about Dack's shoes on the "Ode to the Tassel Loafer" thread and then I realized that talking about longwing brogues was off-topic. So I will inflict my ramblings on this thread instead.

I maintain that the Dack's design for the longwing double-soled brogue is still the best proportioned and detailed of any I've seen, including all the usual suspects such as Alden and AE. The Dack's model has a nice curved part just below the lacing on both sides, where every other shoe out there has a squared off area. Below is the AE MacNeil on the left and the Dack's Dufferin on the right. I've circled the areas I mean. I shouldn't compare a pair of cordovan shoes with calfskins, but it's the detail encircled which is the point. The Dufferin just has that "swish" that I think matches the "swish" of the galosh part (or "long wing") better than the squared off version.

https://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aeversusdackstm6.png

If only Dack's (or rather Cheaney, these days) made that shoe in cordovan it would be The Longwing Brogue to end all arguments. I was told by two separate Dack's salesmen that that shoe kept the company in business through the 1990s. It's their signature shoe, just like the tassel is for Alden. Dack's used to offer brogues with a triple sole, but that was at least 20 years ago and before I started buying good shoes. My brother-in-law and I always wanted a pair of those but we were born too late.

Look at the time. I need to warm up dinner and watch some telly.

And all this talk has me thinking I need a pair of longwings again. The Dufferin in brown pebble grain can be had at the Dack's outlet store for _under_ C$400 brand new, firsts not seconds...

DD


----------



## mcarthur

A NST boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Quay

Doctor Damage: thank you for posting this comparison photo. I've always wondered why the venerable AE MacNeil didn't look exactly perfect to my eye and now I know. The Dufferin "swish" is subtle but it seems to render the whole line of the shoe in a much more favorable way. In comparison here the AE seems much less elegant, something I'd never thought I'd say about an AE product.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Crownship

*Thursday's artilery*

https://imageshack.us

Nobody makes Long Wing gunboats like American shoe makers ie. Allen Edmonds, Alden, older Florsheim Imperials.
American gunboats aren't for everyone. They're not elegant, sleek or light.
Alden Long Wing gunboats on the Barrie last are big, heavy, in-your-face "I don't follow the trends" shoes.

Alden Long Wing 
Barrie last 
black pebble grain calf


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden Chukka #8 Shell


----------



## mcarthur

crownship-
+ 1 for your philosophy. I like the B&H (big and heavy) look


----------



## anglophile23

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Chukka #8 Shell


Those in a brown are my dream chukkas. You may have ruined all calfskin chukkas for me.


----------



## ds23pallas

*RM Williams Boots*

The snow continues to fall in my part of the Great White North, so out come an old pair of RM Williams.


----------



## babycatcher

anglophile23 said:


> Those in a brown are my dream chukkas. You may have ruined all calfskin chukkas for me.


Seeing Mcarthur's shell collection ruined me--I cannot look at calf the same way either. It can be a very expensive addiction.


----------



## Crownship

*have a great weekend*

https://imageshack.us
Going to Milwaukee for business this weekend. No post til Monday. This is a pair of the shoes I'll be bringing.
An Allen Edmonds favorite.
Macneil chili pebble grain calf


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Seeing Mcarthur's shell collection ruined me--I cannot look at calf the same way either. It can be a very expensive addiction.


If you amortize the cost of shell cordovan over its useful life it come to six cents a day. We just bought our two year old granddaughter two pairs of shoes. For shoes she might wear for two to three months, if we are fortunate that is expensive.


----------



## mcarthur

A tassel slip-on
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Sartre

Alden tassels in walnut calf


----------



## topbroker

^ Fine-looking shoes!


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> Going to Milwaukee for business this weekend. No post til Monday. This is a pair of the shoes I'll be bringing.
> An Allen Edmonds favorite.
> Macneil chili pebble grain calf


Love the color of those. You'll be in my old "stomping grounds". I grew up in Wisconsin (born in Sheboygan, ya der hey!) and lived in Milwaukee for 6 years before moving to the Chicago area 7 years ago. Have fun in Milwaukee...I miss it.



mcarthur said:


> A tassel slip-on
> Black shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your Aldens, uncle!



Sartre said:


> Alden tassels in walnut calf


Love the color of these, too. Great look shoes!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking shoes with an outstanding shine


----------



## babycatcher

Congratulations on topping 5,000 posts Mcarthur! You are an inspiration to us all. Here's to seeing 5.000 more.....


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










AE Randolph burgundy shell


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Hanover - a severely underrated shoe, in my opinion.


As I've said before, I agree completely. Classic, sleek penny loafer lines. Let me assure you, they look even better to people who see you, than they do to you wearing them.

Last evening, due to a number of annoying traffic snarls, I ended up passing by a fine men's shop that sell AEs. I had never been in there before but to get my mind off the traffic I stopped in and was pleasantly surprised to see they still had all the samples out from a recent AE trunk show. Thus I was able to handle most of their new models.

Once again, it was driven home to me how crappy is the AE website and catalogue photography, and how stunning these shoes look in person. I was blown away by what I saw and I agree with all those who consider AE to be the best bang-for-your-buck. I handled the new *Verona* bit loafer and I now consider that superior to any bit loafer I've seen, including Gucci and Alden, so I have to recommend that shoe to anyone looking for a bit loafer (if I was going to design a bit loafer it would be exactly like the Verona--it's that good). I also handled the new *Campbell*, which is a long-vamp loafer and available in an incredible dark brown colour; considering they're selling it for a song, I will be picking up a pair as soon as possible. The *Modena* is a great elastic loafer and the Nappa leather is a lot tougher than that material is usually. There is a thread here somewhere about drivers and I have to recommend the *Revere* as a nearly perfect driving moc and looks quite practical (larger rubber pads, instead of those tiny nubs); just don't get the "stone" colour which is horrible. However, the shoe which caught my eye instantly and really stood was the new *Melrose*, which is so new it isn't in the catalogue. They didn't even have a price for it. It's a long-vamp classic penny loafer that resembles in general shape the Cole or McGraw, but seems to be a high-end position shoe. In brown it's a truly good looking shoe. There are a few odd details like all the new AE models, but somehow it just works.

AE seems to be trying to capture new markets. Lots of attactive shoes, if not so many "traditional" styles as in the past. But as long as they keep making them in the US and selling them for a song, I'll be interested. I will take a look at those Weston loafers later this week, but those are retailing for C$695 which makes those Campbells at C$285 impossible to resist!

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

ds23pallas said:


> The snow continues to fall in my part of the Great White North, so out come an old pair of RM Williams.


Ho ho...temperatures at -9C and snowing, eh? No doubt you'll be happy to learn it was +22C and sunny most of last week here in Ontario.

DD


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip-on
Burgundy shell 
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










NST Whiskey shell


----------



## Sartre

*Ancient PRL suede chukkas*


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
Very nice looking shoes. Enjoy wearing. Take good care because whiskey shell is very difficult to get


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Mcarthur! It took some hunting to find these. On your recommendation, I purchased some Kiwi mid-tan to have around, but will be using the horsehair brush mostly.

Now--if only I could find a LHS in revello, in 9E....I was thinking of offering a bounty!


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Thanks Mcarthur! It took some hunting to find these. On your recommendation, I purchased some Kiwi mid-tan to have around, but will be using the horsehair brush mostly.
> 
> Now--if only I could find a LHS in revello, in 9E....I was thinking of offering a bounty!


I assume that the 986 in ravello does exist; however, I have not come across the 986 in ravello shell.


----------



## babycatcher

Beauties, but alas, not in my size:










Alden 67540. They have a limited number of sizes at Shoe Mart, and only in D width.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Beauties, but alas, not in my size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden 67540. They have a limited number of sizes at Shoe Mart, and only in D width.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A LHS
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Following your lead:










Alden LHS Black shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ Looks like a recent addition to your shoe wardrobe. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Wonderful. Are those the the 4060, or 3915? Also, is this Grant last?

Thanks

BC


----------



## oxford

Wore my new Tassle Slip On from Brooks Brothers by Alden. Broke them in today after giving them an initial polish. The left fits perfect at 10 1/2 C . The right is tight in the back of the heel area, it should conform soon I think. Beautiful looking finish and shoe. This is my 14th pair of Aldens.


----------



## wessex

*$64,000 question for WingtipTom & BabyCatcher*

Great looking shoes gents! Aberdeen or Barrie (or maybe even Plaza) last?



WingtipTom said:


>





babycatcher said:


>


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^ Wonderful. Are those the the 4060, or 3915? Also, is this Grant last?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BC


Thank you! From Alden of Carmel the AF53 on the trubalance last


----------



## mcarthur

oxford said:


> Wore my new Tassle Slip On from Brooks Brothers by Alden. Broke them in today after giving them an initial polish. The left fits perfect at 10 1/2 C . The right is tight in the back of the heel area, it should conform soon I think. Beautiful looking finish and shoe. This is my 14th pair of Aldens.


Enjoy your new shoes. If shell, you will not have to polish until a minimum of twenty five wearings


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Allen Edmonds suede shoes are like slippers. Very comfortable.

Allen Edmonds Keene
brown suede


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LHS Whiskey shell


----------



## babycatcher

wessex said:


> Great looking shoes gents! Aberdeen or Barrie (or maybe even Plaza) last?


Thank you:icon_smile_big: Barrie last with double oak soles. from Citishoes. They have some left....


----------



## Moose Maclennan

^
Both of these (Paul May suede chukkas)


----------



## mcarthur

A full strap slip-on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS Whiskey shell


These look great!


----------



## babycatcher

:icon_smile_big:

^ Thanks! They were hard to find. I have to admit, I take them out of the closet once in awhile just to stare at them....


----------



## Crownship

*Allen Edmonds spectators..the REAL DEAL*



Tom Rath said:


> Wait, you dont have the "intestinal fortitude" to wear argyle socks, but you wear spectator shoes?? Can you explain that logic?


 No logic...just shoes.:teacha:

https://imageshack.us

These arrived yesterday. Had to take them for a spin today. I have wanted a pair of Broadstreets for years, but they weren't high up on my "gotta have now" list. 
Now that they're discontinued I HAD to get them. I've had my share of Allen Edmonds and Alden shoes I regret not buying when I had the chance. This wasn't going to be another pair.

Allen Edmonds Broadstreet
Black/white calf


----------



## babycatcher

^ Very cool!

Something a little different (at least for me)










Footjoy Classics black calf


----------



## playdohh22

Crownship said:


> No logic...just shoes.:teacha:
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> These arrived yesterday. Had to take them for a spin today. I have wanted a pair of Broadstreets for years, but they weren't high up on my "gotta have now" list.
> Now that they're discontinued I HAD to get them. I've had my share of Allen Edmonds and Alden shoes I regret not buying when I had the chance. This wasn't going to be another pair.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Broadstreet
> Black/white calf


Very nice ! I've wanted a pair for some time now. I've purchased a pair well over a month ago. But they are too wide.  How much did you purchase yours for ?


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship-
Enjoy wearing your boardstreets


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> Crownship-
> Enjoy wearing your boardstreets


Thanks. And congrats on 5000 post. Wow!


----------



## Crownship

*Modern gunboats*

https://imageshack.us

This is one of the 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds I bought last week. I like the Hillcrest because it's a moderrn/old design, they're heavy shoes with double oak soles and reverse welt. With the bicycle front it looks like a sleek shoe, but it's still a gunboat.

A new favorite
Allen Edmonds Hillcrest
chili calf

I bought these thinking that they were going to be brown, but they turned out to be chili. I've never seen the Hillcrest advertised in this color. Very nice.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LHS Cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

^nice wardrobe of 986's


----------



## mcarthur

BB plain toe blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Distinctive

babycatcher, you have fantastic taste


----------



## DocHolliday

From yesterday:


----------



## babycatcher

Distinctive said:


> babycatcher, you have fantastic taste


Thank you. I have great role models in the forum. I am very much limited by supply, though.

Now if I could only find a way to write these off my taxes........as a business expense of course.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Thank you. I have great role models in the forum. I am very much limited by supply, though.
> 
> Now if I could only find a way to write these off my taxes........as a business expense of course.


:idea:Business wardrobe/ uniform

Office furnishings. Put shoes on shelf to display:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

*AE Shell Classic*

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

One thing I like about the classic designed shoes is that you can dress them up or down and they always look good. With shell cordovan you can never go wrong with khakis, jeans or slacks.

Another great American Long Wing Classic

Allen Edmonds Macneil
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice! The navy would be lucky to have gunboats as sharp as those.

Today:










Alden Saddle #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

BC and CS-
Keep up the good work. I like the B&H look (big and heavy)


----------



## babycatcher

mcarthur said:


> BC and CS-
> Keep up the good work. I like the B&H look (big and heavy)


Thank you!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in burgundy shell cordovan
(Apologies for the poor quality. It's cloudy and rainy here today)


----------



## mcarthur

^ the quality of the picture does not diminish the good looking #8 NST


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ nice! The navy would be lucky to have gunboats as sharp as those.


Thanks
All of my shoes are big so they all look like gunboats regardless of style. 
There would be some serious "shock and awe"  if I showed measurements of my Alden Long Wings on the Barrie last. When I look at them they sometimes make me want to duck for cover.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> BC and CS-
> Keep up the good work. I like the B&H look (big and heavy)


Thanks. 
It's good to see that there are people that truely like the classics.
Sometimes you just want a solid, big and heavy American shoe on your foot that most British shoe makers would be ashamed of.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

Rain in Minnesota
https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

An AE favorite. These have the vibram mini lug heel and sole. Alden has the same thing that they call the commando sole. They're the best of both worlds, a leather sole with an aggressive lug that doesn't overpower the shoe.

Allen Edmonds Dellwood
chili calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A straight tip boot
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Very nice. One day I'll get some shell boots.


----------



## Patrick06790

LE monks, absurd price from overstocks. (About $60 shipped, if I remember right.)


----------



## Quay

^ Patrick, will you tell me if those monk straps from LE have the bit of elastic connected to the buckle & shoe for a flexible fit or is the buckle affixed directly to the shoe? I'm fond of monk strap shoes but my instep prevents me from wearing them without that bit of elastic.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Patrick06790

Quay said:


> ^ Patrick, will you tell me if those monk straps from LE have the bit of elastic connected to the buckle & shoe for a flexible fit or is the buckle affixed directly to the shoe? I'm fond of monk strap shoes but my instep prevents me from wearing them without that bit of elastic.
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


Yes on the bit of elastic.


----------



## babycatcher

Since the forum got me hooked in Alden, my JMs have slowly become orphans. Going to try to wear them all one more time before I consider donating to Goodwill to make some room:










JM Ski Moc II


----------



## Doctor Damage

Crownship said:


> Thanks.
> It's good to see that there are people that truely like the classics.
> Sometimes you just want a solid, big and heavy American shoe on your foot that most British shoe makers would be ashamed of.:icon_smile_big:


Don't miss this thread. I hope you're not one of those people who think that "only Americans" can make good penny loafers or heavy brogues? <smile>

DD


----------



## Crownship

Doctor Damage said:


> Don't miss this thread. I hope you're not one of those people who think that "only Americans" can make good penny loafers or heavy brogues? <smile>
> 
> DD


Hello my Canadian neighbor. Actually I like the British makers a lot. I use a little rhetoric to spice my post. I do favor AE and Alden though. From the few threads I've read, a lot of people knock Allen Edmonds and Alden because they aren't the sleek, light shoes that British and especially Italian makers are known for. So I swing the pendulum to the other side in defense of American shoes and the American gunboat.:icon_smile_big:
I do have some Church's, another Lobb loafer and Loake gunboat that will eventually come out.
I did see that thread with those Church's wing tips when it first came out. Very nice indeed. 
I am curious how hard core you are about British loafers. Did you see that thread with those Lobb loafers made from crocodile belly? I personally think those are some of the coolest British loafers I've seen. I'd actually trade a pair of Allen Edmonds, maybe 2 pairs of AE calf loafers for those Lobb crocodile loafers. My shoe collection would still be quite large but that's another story.

John Lobb crocodile belly loafer
https://imageshack.us

Would I wear them? Ohh yeah.

Take care DD


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

The Mighty Clouds of Footjoys, you weirdos.


----------



## Crownship

*New vintage Allen Edmonds*

https://imageshack.us

Pretty excited about these. They arrived today. I've only seen this style of shoe from vintage photos circa 1950s 60s. I'm not sure what style you call it. Moc top? I'll call AE next week and find out when this model was made.
What's interesting is that the front half of the shoes are cloth lined. I have a vintage pair of Alden "Y" fronts and a pair of Church's (pre Prada) that also have cloth lined fronts and leather in the side and rear. 
Long story short is that a lady received these from a friend whose father passed. She thought her son could use them but they're too wide. So on Ebay they went. Well I wasn't going to let a pair of brand new vintage Allen Edmonds in my size get away, especially in such a good looking extinct design.

The AE shield. Even the rubber heel had quite a bit more detail back in the day.
https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Allen Edmonds is known for taking names from older shoes and giving them to newer models. Well this is the "original" Dickson. This looks nothing like the newer model accept they're both 4 eyelet bluchers. 
What's interesting is that the #3 last is AEs widest, roomiest last similar to the Alden Barrie last.According to the model number this is on a 3 last. But these are the most snug fitting EEE width shoes I have ever put my feet in. Obviously men back in the day had smaller feet.

Allen Edmonds "original" Dickson
brown calf

I wouldn't doubt if they made a Dickson back in 1930 and this is the 5th model to get the name.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## well-kept

Does the footbed say "Ostendo cushioned heel" or ""Nailess"? I have a couple of pairs of that vintage, also found unworn. The old number 3, which may have nothing to do with more recent lasts of the same number, oddly, is for me a sublime last. AE re-uses not only names but numbers. Does it have a three or four-digit style number? These are clues as to age but indeed AE will tell you the approximate date.


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you for the posting the pictures. Nice looking shoe! The shoe does not reflect the B&H style


----------



## babycatcher

One more spin for the JM's, as I am running low on room:










JM Ski Moc

Even with corrected grain, I think that this is an underrated shoe in the looks department.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Crownship said:


> Hello my Canadian neighbor. Actually I like the British makers a lot. I use a little rhetoric to spice my post. I do favor AE and Alden though. From the few threads I've read, a lot of people knock Allen Edmonds and Alden because they aren't the sleek, light shoes that British and especially Italian makers are known for. So I swing the pendulum to the other side in defense of American shoes and the American gunboat.
> I do have some Church's, another Lobb loafer and Loake gunboat that will eventually come out.
> I did see that thread with those Church's wing tips when it first came out. Very nice indeed.
> I am curious how hard core you are about British loafers. Did you see that thread with those Lobb loafers made from crocodile belly? I personally think those are some of the coolest British loafers I've seen. I'd actually trade a pair of Allen Edmonds, maybe 2 pairs of AE calf loafers for those Lobb crocodile loafers. My shoe collection would still be quite large but that's another story.


I'm looking forward to seeing some of those other shoes you own.

I try to mention British brands now and then because they are in many respects better than anything Alden or AE makes. But I do like AE loafers, which in most models seem to have the right balance of lightness and quality leathers (although I wish they would make a few classic models and stick with them, instead of swapping new models in and out). Europeans, and in particular Italians, seem to understand that loafers are supposed to be light, soft, comfy shoes that make the foot look slim. AE mostly understands this, but I think Alden probably never did since they basically make "gunboat slip-ons"; those 666s I have are heavier than my steel-toed workboots.

When all is said and done, I buy whatever fits and looks good, and ignore the brand. This week I shall buy a pair of AE Campbells, which look good and are affordable. For my next purchase I'd like the JLP Lopez, but at C$1,295 they are simply not a rational purchase (for the same price I could get 3-4 AE loafers, or 2 Church's, or 2 Weston 180s, or 2 Gucci bit loafers). So reason will probably prevail and I won't buy them in the end.



> John Lobb crocodile belly loafer
> 
> Would I wear them? Ohh yeah.


Ohh no! The Lopez is the best shoe I've ever seen in person, but reptile skins just freak me out somehow.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

babycatcher said:


> One more spin for the JM's, as I am running low on room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Ski Moc
> 
> Even with corrected grain, I think that this is an underrated shoe in the looks department.


I think you're right. Those have interesting & classic proportions. Hopefully J&M moves ahead with those new leathers MTO program and they try to recapture some of their past glory.

DD


----------



## topbroker

I'm with Crownship on the exotic skins. Love them.


----------



## BobGuam

Patrick, Love the monk and the redish brown oxfords as well. thanks for posting the pic's


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

An Alden favorite. Double oak soles. Big and heavy indeed. What I like about Alden is that they don't steer far from the classics.

Alden plain toe blucher
Brown Alpine calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A plain toe blucher
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


It's a good day for "big and heavy" Alden plain toes.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy M

Crownship:

Those are a fine pair of AE's for sure!

Andy M.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> It's a good day for "big and heavy" Alden plain toes.:icon_smile_big:


Every day is a good day for B&H


----------



## Crownship

well-kept said:


> Does the footbed say "Ostendo cushioned heel" or ""Nailess"? I have a couple of pairs of that vintage, also found unworn. The old number 3, which may have nothing to do with more recent lasts of the same number, oddly, is for me a sublime last. AE re-uses not only names but numbers. Does it have a three or four-digit style number? These are clues as to age but indeed AE will tell you the approximate date.


Yes they have the Ostendo heel like a couple of older shoes I have. I believe these are older than the others from the details on the rubber heel. They do have the 4 digit number like the current models.


----------



## Crownship

*Let's be honest. Steel toed boots?*



Doctor Damage said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing some of those other shoes you own.
> 
> I try to mention British brands now and then because they are in many respects better than anything Alden or AE makes. But I do like AE loafers, which in most models seem to have the right balance of lightness and quality leathers (although I wish they would make a few classic models and stick with them, instead of swapping new models in and out). Europeans, and in particular Italians, seem to understand that loafers are supposed to be light, soft, comfy shoes that make the foot look slim. AE mostly understands this, but I think Alden probably never did since they basically make "gunboat slip-ons"; those 666s I have are heavier than my steel-toed workboots.
> 
> When all is said and done, I buy whatever fits and looks good, and ignore the brand. This week I shall buy a pair of AE Campbells, which look good and are affordable. For my next purchase I'd like the JLP Lopez, but at C$1,295 they are simply not a rational purchase (for the same price I could get 3-4 AE loafers, or 2 Church's, or 2 Weston 180s, or 2 Gucci bit loafers). So reason will probably prevail and I won't buy them in the end.
> 
> Ohh no! The Lopez is the best shoe I've ever seen in person, but reptile skins just freak me out somehow.
> 
> DD


OK. Fine I'll take the bait.:icon_smile: In what way do you believe British brands are better than AE and Alden? By the way, let's have fun with this. After all this is the daily footwear thread.:icon_smile_big:

Why should a loafer be light and make the foot look smaller? I have large feet and no matter what I wear they will not look small. Of course, some of my shoes are bigger than others.
Yes I do understand the desire to have sleek shoes and I think that particular look looks good sometimes. But a sleek looking shoe or light loafer isn't a law in the shoe world. Being a big and tall guy I don't want my shoes to look like they can't hold up the rest of my body. You can laugh at that.

Like Mcarthur says,"Everyday is a good day for big and heavy" shoes

Here's a true story. I had a lot of Allen Edmonds and Aldens before I bought a pair of new Church's cap toes that showed up on Ebay. I bought them and was really excited to get them. I had been reading about Church's for years about how great they were,the quality, the history of the company ect. When they arrived and I pulled them out of the box my reaction was, " this is it?". Nice shoes? Yes. Superior to my AE, Alden or J&M Crown Aristocraft cap toes? In no way that I could see or feel on my feet. I wasn't disappointed, they are nice shoes.

Several months ago some Lobb loafers showed up on Ebay. I had read about John Lobb shoes for years about the quality, history of the company ect. When I received my first pair my reaction was," this is it?". Again, very nice shoes. I wasn't disappointed with them. It was nice to finally get something that was spoken so highly of, and to experience it for myself. Would I say that my Lobbs are superior to my American loafers? No. Just different. I don't think the leather is superior. The Lobb and Church's calf skin wrinkles just like my AE and Alden calf. All are soft and take a nice shine.
And neither pair of my Lobbs is lighter in my hand than either AE or Alden loafers.

Now that I've told you from my limited experience with British shoes why I don't think they are superior, explain why you think, (facts and/or opinions are fine) British brands "are in many respects better than ANYTHING Alden or AE makes".

By the way, I know that people usually get what they really want. So when you get those Lobb loafers post them on this thread. Just don't pay full retail if you can avoid it.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## babycatcher

^ Ditto. One of the reasons I lean heavily toward Alden is that the look of Lobb and other "sleek" European shoes just reminds me too much of the Capezios so many people wore in the 80's. I just cannot get past that. I guess if I ever get a pair of parachute pants (or if I come across my old acid wash jeans) then it will be time to rethink this.

Today, going with the smaller size:




Alden LHS #8 shell

nothin' beats a classic....


----------



## mcarthur

^ You are absolutely right. Have a good day


----------



## JayJay

I LOVE the weight and feel of a double-soled shoe. Hence, all of my day-to-day business and casual shoes are big and heavy Aldens or Ralph Lauren Darltons/Marlows. However, I do enjoy the sleekness of Lobb's for really special formal occasions.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^^ Thanks for the support, Uncle!

^ I do agree that these shoes can certainly be seen as not only sleek, but also as attractive. I think that, perhaps given that I grew during some real nadirs of men's fashion (the 70s and 80s), I am just overly sensitive to some styles.

Best,

BC


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ Ditto. One of the reasons I lean heavily toward Alden is that the look of Lobb and other "sleek" European shoes just reminds me too much of the Capezios so many people wore in the 80's. I just cannot get past that. I guess if I ever get a pair of parachute pants (or if I come across my old acid wash jeans) then it will be time to rethink this.
> 
> Today, going with the smaller size:
> 
> Alden LHS #8 shell
> 
> nothin' beats a classic....


 Nice loafers. Shell cordovan penny loafers are on my list for future purchases. Especially that whiskey shell.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip boot
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


 Very nice. Alden cap toe and wing tip boots in shell are the perfect dress boot. Those boots are on my list.


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you! You will not be disappointed


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Crownship*:

I tried on a pair of the Alden LHS the last time I was at O'Connell's in January and my immediate thoughts on seeing them in the mirror was they are very short-vamp and the soles are too wide. I'm not trying to start a fight, those were just my impressions. So I remember thinking "these won't do, no matter how well recommended they come". I eventually bought the Alden 663 tassel, which fit me extremely well and seemed light for welted shoes. Then I made a huge mistake and traded them for a pair of 666s which were flawed and super-heavy; their replacements, sent directly from Alden, are no better (although unflawed). I don't know what the hell the difference was, except that the first pair of tassels I bought were old O'Connell's stock which they had to blow the dust off, so they must have been many years old. I did notice that the 666s, which were new, have visibly inferior sole leathers than the 663 pair. So perhaps Alden is making their shoes with less quality materials these days, which may explain why the brand-new 666s are heavier and stiffer than the old 663s. Just an observation. They wouldn't be the first to suffer from tighter markets for shoe materials, including the Europeans.

Regarding British & European shoes, both in terms of style and quality (which I shall restrict to mass available RTW). My shoe collection is small, but from what I've bought (and fondled in stores) I can see significant differences between American, British, and Italian shoes. American shoes, by which I mean AE and Alden, use excellent quality leathers both on the uppers and soles but particularly on the uppers. British shoes quite often (but not always) have inferior upper leathers in my view, but their sole leathers are often better than AE and Alden and they seem to finish the welt stitching and other small details more consistently better. Italian shoes are hit or miss in terms of the quality of leathers, although they nearly always finish their shoes very precisely. Italian shoes are lightweight, but it's a toss-up between American and British shoes for next in line. Fit is a personal thing, as is style, but I will say that European shoes seem to have higher vamps than American shoes (by which I mean more volume around the thickest part of the foot--you will never get the low, tight LHS vamp with European shoes) and they extend higher up on the rear quarters, at least for loafers. I don't know why this is so, although to speculate I suspect it is because Europeans walk a lot more than North Americans and so loafers, lacking laces, need to fit more like lace-ups and grab more of the foot to stay on.

Style I cannot comment on, since I thing the Lopez is the most beautiful loafer I've ever seen, although number two would be the classic Weejun. From the top of the market to the bottom, go figure.

As always, "IMHO".

DD


----------



## Crownship

Dr D.
That's what I like about this forum. It's a place to find good information. And if someone is passionate about a product that I'm not too familiar with it's good to know why.
Of course I wasn't thinking you were wanting to fight about this subject. It's just shoes. You won't find me in the Interchange discussing the world and it's problems and then getting mad if someone doesn't agree with me. Life is too short and my time too valuable. But, I will discuss/debate shoes.:icon_smile_big:

I will say that I'm blessed that my feet can feel good in any Allen Edmonds or Alden shoes that are my size. I'm not one that has to search for a specific last that feels right.

You've put some good info out there. Just don't try to sink my gunboats.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Original vintage Florsheim
Imperial Quality
Kenmoor tan


----------



## babycatcher

^ Beauties!

Sticking with big and heavy, though the commando sole is lighter than double oak:










Alden Chukka #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

A tassel slip-on
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Northeastern

*Awful Photo*









AE MacNeil
Pebble Grain


----------



## Sartre

mcarthur said:


> A tassel slip-on
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Ooooh, man, the depth of color of these chocolate brown shoes is fantastic. Cigar = underrrated.

Tjs


----------



## mcarthur

Northeastern said:


> AE MacNeil
> Pebble Grain


A good example of the B&H style


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre said:


> Ooooh, man, the depth of color of these chocolate brown shoes is fantastic. Cigar = underrrated.
> 
> Tjs


Thank you. I agree with your comment


----------



## Northeastern

mcarthur said:


> A good example of the B&H style


Uncle, what is B&H style?


----------



## Duck

I believe Big and Heavy


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

I'm a big fan of black dress shoes. I remember reading a thread where someone asked how many pairs of black dress shoes is appropriate.
I think it's interesting that some think there's a "right" amount and only in certain styles ie. cap toe, wing tip, monk strap ect.

If I like a pair of black dress shoes in whatever style and it's within budget, I'll buy it. No permission needed, no shoe laws broken.

Allen Edmonds Hancock
Black calf


----------



## Crownship

Northeastern said:


> Uncle, what is B&H style?


Go back to post 2016 in this thread.
MacNeil in pebble chili calf is one of my favorite pairs of shoes I have.


----------



## Crownship

Mcarthur and babycatcher the shell is looking good as always.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Cheers to Crownship for contributing so many pictures as a new member.


----------



## topbroker

Crownship said:


> I'm a big fan of black dress shoes. I remember reading a thread where someone asked how many pairs of black dress shoes is appropriate.
> I think it's interesting that some think there's a "right" amount and only in certain styles ie. cap toe, wing tip, monk strap ect.
> 
> If I like a pair of black dress shoes in whatever style and it's within budget, I'll buy it. No permission needed, no shoe laws broken.


Completely with you on this. No number of black shoes, or other shoes (or suits, or ties, etc.) is "too much." I mean, we could be addicted to something *bad*. Being addicted to clothing, like being addicted to books (my other acquisitive addiction), is so incredibly benign in the scheme of things.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> I believe Big and Heavy


You are correct!


----------



## babycatcher

Big and heavy it is:










Alden plain toe blucher #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles

BC-very nice-keep the B&H trad


----------



## Duck

American made Bass bucs


----------



## Sartre

Duck said:


> American made Bass bucs


Terrific. I note the seersucker down below :icon_smile:


----------



## Duck

Sartre said:


> Terrific. I note the seersucker down below :icon_smile:


Yes sir. It is a beautiful 76 degrees here and I love the look of the bucs with seersucker. They were made for each other.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Yes sir. It is a beautiful 76 degrees here and I love the look of the bucs with seersucker. They were made for each other.


except you did not include a pair of argyles. Remember the sandwich needs the relish


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> except you did not include a pair of argyles. Remember the sandwich needs the relish


That is an excellent way to put it Uncle. I had no clients today or I would have worn a nice light blue pair to match my rep tie.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> That is an excellent way to put it Uncle. I had no clients today or I would have worn a nice light blue pair to match my rep tie.


Of course, lunch at your desk!


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> Cheers to Crownship for contributing so many pictures as a new member.


Thanks. I'm having a blast. I'm glad I have a bunch of guys I can share one of my passions with. Of course, my wife thinks it's funny that a bunch of guys could be interested in shoes more than most women. But she gets it. She loves my shoes.
By the way, I'll make sure when my wife and I visit Hawaii within the next couple of years that I stop in at your shop.


----------



## WingtipTom

Unknown brand (thrifted several years ago - the name had worn off on the insole) burgandy plaintoe oxfords. I think they're shell, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

I like loafers even though they make up just a little over 10% of my shoes. I'm far from being a loafer connoisseur. (I had to check my spelling on that word). It sounds a little more "sophisticated" than a loafer expert. 
These handsewn loafers are from the Allen Edmonds Maine factory.

Allen Edmonds Cameron
merlot burnished calf

They make my feet look smaller, but I'm still standing.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

Crownship said:


> I'm far from being a loafer connoisseur. (I had to check my spelling on that word).


I know the spelling of that word *very* well, because that was the word I lost on in a regional spelling bee in 6th grade. I was representing my grammar school in Passaic, New Jersey, where I had won the school-wide competition.

I later took French for years and now I've got my French spelling down.


----------



## well-kept

WingtipTom said:


> Unknown brand (thrifted several years ago - the name had worn off on the insole) burgandy plaintoe oxfords. I think they're shell, but I can't be sure.


After several years you can be sure. If there are no fine parallel lines in the creases, which I don't see in your photo, they're shell. And I'm curious as to whether the lining is black. From the sewing of the facings they look like Hanovers to me.


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Unknown brand (thrifted several years ago - the name had worn off on the insole) burgandy plaintoe oxfords. I think they're shell, but I can't be sure.


outstanding shine!


----------



## Crownship

topbroker said:


> Completely with you on this. No number of black shoes, or other shoes (or suits, or ties, etc.) is "too much." I mean, we could be addicted to something *bad*. Being addicted to clothing, like being addicted to books (my other acquisitive addiction), is so incredibly benign in the scheme of things.


I also had a book addiction. I've slowed down quite a bit since I have so many I need to finish. I still have hundreds in totes I haven't removed since our move a year ago.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle and Crownship! Crownship--quite a beautiful collection you have.

Yesterday was big and heavy, today is bigger and heavier:










Alden long wing #8 shell


----------



## Sartre

C&J whiskey shell penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like your whiskey. 

BC-your long wings look good. Enjoy your B&H look


----------



## Caffreddo

today´s choice: the audley by c&j, a good for yet another warm spring day over here in frankfurt.


----------



## Philip12

Nice shoes, Caffreddo. I tried these on myself, but hey are too narrow for me. C&J only make these in E width (which would be D in the US).


----------



## Philip12

babycatcher said:


> Thanks Uncle and Crownship! Crownship--quite a beautiful collection you have.
> 
> Yesterday was big and heavy, today is bigger and heavier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden long wing #8 shell


I don' t think the long wing blucher looks bigger and heavier than the plain toe blucher. Do the feel that way when you wear them? Aren't they both on the Barrie last?


----------



## Sartre

mcarthur said:


> ^ I like your whiskey.


Thank you. Not "B&H," though...

Tom


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Tucker

Alden 986 
J. Crew argyles


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Thanks Uncle and Crownship! Crownship--quite a beautiful collection you have.


Thanks. I'm just getting started. It'll be awhile before you see the same shoes.

Alden shell wing tips are in my top 5 favorite shoes.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

One of my first 5 pairs of Allen Edmonds. Always a favorite.
Allen Edmonds Bradley
chili calf


----------



## Caffreddo

... today will be sunny with a high near 26 degrees celsius... *:icon_smile:* 
so, the clifford in tan is appropriate.


----------



## babycatcher

Philip12 said:


> I don' t think the long wing blucher looks bigger and heavier than the plain toe blucher. Do the feel that way when you wear them? Aren't they both on the Barrie last?


They are the same weight, true. Yep, both on the Barrie last. To my eye, the extra pieces of shell with the brogue detailing make them look a bit heavier, but that is surely a matter of opinion.

Thanks Uncle!

Today, just as big and heavy:










Alden long wing black shell


----------



## Sartre

More big and heavy -- it's cool and rainy in the northeast.

Alden PTB in cigar shell.


----------



## Crownship

Nice shoes babycatcher and Sartre.


----------



## Crownship

*Very vintage shoe*

https://imageshack.us

I called Allen Edmonds today and the lady told me these shoes were from a 1967 catalog. They sold for $36 retail. Wow. Now AE shoes are nearly 10x that.


----------



## Crownship

Sartre said:


> C&J whiskey shell penny loafers


Are these loafers that reddish in color or is it just the photo? I haven't seen whiskey shell with that much red or orange.


----------



## mcarthur

Satre & BC-
I like your B&H style


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Northeastern

BB Penny Loafers
unknown maker Argyle Socks

These aren't Alden, and I don't know if they're Peal & Co. I bought them off eBay a few months ago.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

This is Allen Edmonds chunkiest shoe model. Strangely I have more than 1 pair and I'm not the chunky shoe type.:icon_smile_big: AE even had the audacity to create a "penny loafer" and a monk strap with this design. I don't know what they were thinking but they didn't think too long and got rid of it.

I like them because my first pair of Allen Edmonds was this model in black I found at Nordstrom Rack for $70.
After reading about the infamous Allen Edmonds brand in 2001 the snowball just kept gaining momentum after that first pair.

Allen Edmonds Brentwood
burnished merlot

In 2001 AE listed these with dress shoes. I don't think so.:crazy:


----------



## Caffreddo

Northeastern said:


> BB Penny Loafers
> unknown maker Argyle Socks
> 
> These aren't Alden, and I don't know if they're Peal & Co. I bought them off eBay a few months ago.


- nice finds.

- i meditate where this picture has been taken; cool sofa; a kind of retro 70s-style; so, there is this flat screen, maybe you are sitting in an airport-lounge at a small airport in the mid-west........


----------



## Tucker

Caffreddo said:


> - i meditate where this picture has been taken; cool sofa; a kind of retro 70s-style; so, there is this flat screen, maybe you are sitting in an airport-lounge at a small airport in the mid-west........


I'm guessing a student lounge.


----------



## Sartre

Crownship said:


> Are these loafers that reddish in color or is it just the photo? I haven't seen whiskey shell with that much red or orange.


You have a good eye! I hadn't noticed that, so I went back and checked the shoes. It's true that there might be a very slight bit of red/orange to the hue, but less so than in the photo above. The photo below, posted previously, is more true to the actual color.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I finally made it to Toronto earlier this week and in between meeting with friends I did a lot of shoe shopping. But I was strong and didn't buy anything. I was sort of scouting for driving moccasins (_a la_ the recent thread) and came away with the conclusion that Prada still makes the best, albeit at a price, although Cole Haan had some very nice ones at half the price of Prada. Not very practical shoes no matter the price, though, since once the rubber bits are worn away they're basically useless. I also managed to take a look at the Weston 180 penny loafer, but I will comment on that on the "$482 difference" thread. I almost bought a pair of Church's loafers which were at a discontinued sale price, but they didn't have my size/colour combo; just as well as they were rather bulky shoes and reminded me of Aldens, although much, much lighter in weight.

Men in Toronto are dressing better now and I saw lots of nice shoes, although most were highly fashionable of course.

The most "trad" shoes I saw were the old penny loafers being worn by a fellow co-worker of mine who is nearing retirement. I asked him where he got them and he said he bought them many years ago in Montreal and then forgot them in his basement, only unearthing them recently. They looked like really old Sebago or Weejun beefrolls in a nice oxblood colour and with all-leather soles. They really did make shoes better in the past, at least at the lower end of the market.

DD


----------



## Northeastern

Tucker said:


> I'm guessing a student lounge.


Correct.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip bal oxford
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Does this model come with a heavy single leather sole or is that a double oak sole?


----------



## fruityoaty

Northeastern said:


> BB Penny Loafers
> unknown maker Argyle Socks
> 
> These aren't Alden, and I don't know if they're Peal & Co. I bought them off eBay a few months ago.


This reminds me of the lounges in the grad school dorms at Harvard.


----------



## Untilted

AE cambridge shells:


----------



## B R A N D X®

Sartre said:


> More big and heavy -- it's cool and rainy in the northeast.
> 
> Alden PTB in cigar shell.


Arrgggggg!!!! These are, by far, my favorite Alden lace-ups. I ordered a pair from Shoe Mart in my usual size and they were beautiful, but a bit too large.....by the time I sent them back they were sold out of the next smallest size. I made the mistake of holding on to them for nearly a month hoping my feet would grow.:icon_smile_big:

I ended up ordering the cigar shell NST's, but I may be the only member here who isn't crazy about them.

This photo is salt in the wound, my friend....salt in the wound!


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Does this model come with a heavy single leather sole or is that a double oak sole?


It is double leather soles


----------



## Joe Beamish

BrandX -- Your feet must be overheating because those plain toes are smokin'! Really good looking.


----------



## PittDoc

Tucker said:


> I'm guessing a student lounge.


Flat screen + industrial sofa + cinder-block walls + LHS = slam-dunk college lounge


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Alden LHS 986, well worn and loved!


----------



## wessex

babycatcher said:


> Alden long wing black shell


Babycatcher (I assume this is a very clever euphemism for your OBGYN status - cheers!)

I truly admire/respect/envy your collection of Alden shells. Your pics are not stock, but the shoes appear to be unworn. Do you take photos when they are new, or is it truly possible to keep shells in this immaculate shape after moderate wear?

PS: A close friend has recently accepted a fellowship and is finally approaching making real $$ as a Doc (at the ripe age of 33). Both of us recently bought our first pair of "horses arses". I have a wife that wanted to be preggers yesterday and a house built in 1930. He is a single stud. I keep telling him that I look forward to admiring his shell collection in a sterile empty home in the next few years, lol!


----------



## babycatcher

wessex said:


> Babycatcher (I assume this is a very clever euphemism for your OBGYN status - cheers!)
> 
> I truly admire/respect/envy your collection of Alden shells. Your pics are not stock, but the shoes appear to be unworn. Do you take photos when they are new, or is it truly possible to keep shells in this immaculate shape after moderate wear?
> 
> PS: A close friend has recently accepted a fellowship and is finally approaching making real $$ as a Doc (at the ripe age of 33). Both of us recently bought our first pair of "horses arses". I have a wife that wanted to be preggers yesterday and a house built in 1930. He is a single stud. I keep telling him that I look forward to admiring his shell collection in a sterile empty home in the next few years, lol!


I plead guilty on all counts. I do photograph them out of the box. I am a bit new to this, and really admire the patina developed in those who have more established collections. I am hoping that over time, and I can show how they start to look even better. Mcarthur keeps them pretty darn close to looking new, though.

I also got out of fellowship at that age, and got my 1st real job at that time. My advice to your friend is that in an another 5-10 years, he can probably have both the house full of kids and closet full of shells, but it takes time.

The "horses arse" can look pretty good in a jacket too, by the way:


----------



## babycatcher

Today, not so big and heavy--an American original:










Alden tassel #8 shell


----------



## JayJay

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Alden LHS 986, well worn and loved!


Gorgeous!!! I love the look of well worn shell. Terrific!


----------



## Caffreddo

PittDoc said:


> Flat screen + industrial sofa + cinder-block walls + LHS = slam-dunk college lounge


...ah, ja, seems i´m not so familiar with american student habits ......tomorrow i will be in munich - enjoing my hefeweizen :icon_smile: so maybe, i´ll have more luck, identifying tourists from overseas........... 

summer is in the city: 27°c. today´s choice is the westbourne on the elongated 348 last. colour is a nice riche chestnut, they nearly with everything.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

JayJay said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the look of well worn shell. Terrific!


Thank you JayJay. The patina appeals to me as well.


----------



## spinlps

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Alden LHS 986, well worn and loved!


Nice shot. I wonder if the waves / wrinkles in well worn LHS's is as much a function of the lining as the hide? I have two pairs of older BB LHS's which do not exhibit this level of waving / wrinkling. Or is it about shoe fit?


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

spinlps said:


> Nice shot. I wonder if the waves / wrinkles in well worn LHS's is as much a function of the lining as the hide? I have two pairs of older BB LHS's which do not exhibit this level of waving / wrinkling. Or is it about shoe fit?


Thank you. I have no idea about the waves/wrinkles. Never really noticed that until now! These are about 5 years old I guess but they have been worn hard. I love the patina that the LHS develops over time, striving to get that Boston "cracked shoe" look!


----------



## well-kept

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I love the patina that the LHS develops over time, striving to get that Boston "cracked shoe" look!


Shell cordovan will never develop the 'cracked shoe' look. For that you need calfskin. They will, however get old and full of beautiful character, which is perhaps an equivalent thing to aspire to.


----------



## eagle2250

Caffreddo;755933 ...summer is in the city: 27°c. today´s choice is the westbourne on the elongated 348 last. colour is a nice riche chestnut said:


> Caffreddo: Your Westbournes look absolutely incredible. They show surprisingly well with the denim! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Rossini

+ 0.5 The Westbournes really are lovely shoes in the photo but I'm not so sure they really go particularly well with that shade of denim, or those jeans specifically. However, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

An Alden classic. The front linings are linen sides and rear are leather. Very comfortable.

Alden ""Y front" blucher
black calf
vintage "Foot Balance"


----------



## ds23pallas

First outing for my latest addition (had to wait for the snow to stop falling). Alden longwing in # 8 shell cordovan. Worth the six month wait from order to delivery.


----------



## mcarthur

A LHS
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Great shine as always Uncle!

Happy Mother's Day to all! The days of the brunch seem to be waning as the world gets more casual. I have two BBQ's to go to today, and am giving the shell a restful Sunday:

Stock photo, but a nice shoe sans socks:










AE Walden


----------



## JayJay

ds23pallas said:


> First outing for my latest addition (had to wait for the snow to stop falling). Alden longwing in # 8 shell cordovan. Worth the six month wait from order to delivery.


Great shoes. I like the Mercedes, too.


----------



## Caffreddo

> First outing for my latest addition (had to wait for the snow to stop falling). Alden longwing in # 8 shell cordovan. Worth the six month wait from order to delivery.


ja. indeed, two qualtiy products: the aldens and the mercedes. but wait a minute. i think there is nothing wrong with wearing your longwings in the snow: shell cordovan + double leather sole = works well in ice and stomy weather.


----------



## video2

JayJay said:


> Great shoes. I like the Mercedes, too.


One of my cars is MB 190 cosworth from 1980's. Real vintage, real power. Supper. Like you car too:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> First outing for my latest addition (had to wait for the snow to stop falling). Alden longwing in # 8 shell cordovan. Worth the six month wait from order to delivery.


I like the B&H look. Enjoy wearing. In the snow and rain tingley overshoes.


----------



## Caffreddo

> I like the B&H look. Enjoy wearing. In the snow and rain tingley overshoes.


i think you should not hide these shoes from snow and rain. ok, over here in germany, we are not dealing with severe winters, but for me, the longwing is the perfect beater for bad weather or travel. i like shoes with character, and for every complexe leather and sole problem, there is a solution.....
this webside provides some infos about leather&care&cleaning.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Those look really comfy.

Today not quite as big and heavy. The welting is much closer around the heel, which I think makes for an overall dressier look:










Alden Saddle #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

^Thank you-they are
Enjoy wearing your saddles. Have a good day


----------



## Sartre

*More LHSs*

Alden for BB in burgundy shell


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Berkley" in black calf


----------



## Crownship

Caffreddo said:


> i think you should not hide these shoes from snow and rain. ok, over here in germany, we are not dealing with severe winters, but for me, the longwing is the perfect beater for bad weather or travel. i like shoes with character, and for every complexe leather and sole problem, there is a solution.....
> this webside provides some infos about leather&care&cleaning.


Hello, I'm curious about a couple of your post. Why would you suggest someone not protect their $500 shoes from the elements that will destroy the leather regardless of whether it's calf or horse? But then you suggest a website with products that will preserve the look and life of the shoes?

Shoes with use begin to look worn no matter how often you condition and polish them. Why would you want the leather to begin to break down prematurely which is what snow, rain and salt will do through neglect? Is it a personal or cultural preference to have longwing shoes that look like "beaters"?
Double leather soles only extend the time that you would have to resole the shoes they don't add additional height so that the snow or water on the ground can't reach the leather upper. I'm not sure if that 's what you meant by
"there is nothing wrong with wearing your longwings in the snow: shell cordovan + double leather sole = works well in ice and stomy weather."

Just so you know, I'm not critisizing your preference on how you maintain your shoes. I'm just curious.


----------



## mcarthur

A indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A indy boots
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Nice shine on those boots, uncle!


----------



## JayJay

Sartre said:


> Alden for BB in burgundy shell


These shoes look great.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Rare handsewn loafer. The stitching on the rear is as thick as rope. These are the biggest and heaviest loafers I own.
Not sure if it's a double leather sole or a very thick leather sole. They're unlined except for the vamp. The leather is very thick.
I don't know if this is a bad analogy but these tassle loafers remind me of the hippos dancing around in tutus from Fantasia.:icon_smile_big:
Who makes them where are they from? You woudn't believe it if I told you.
I also have these in black.

??? Tassle handsewn moc
burgundy leather

Clue: These say "Whip Moc" on the sole.(whip stitching)


----------



## babycatcher

mcarthur said:


> A indy boots
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


^Uncle, those are really special. Wherever did you get them?


----------



## well-kept

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Who makes them where are they from? You woudn't beliave it if I told you.
> I also have these in black.
> 
> ??? Tassle handsewn moc
> burgundy leather
> 
> Clue: These say "Whip Moc" on the sole.(whip stitching)


Johnston and Murphy, even without the giveaway clue. They made some very serviceable loafers, back when.


----------



## Crownship

well-kept said:


> Johnston and Murphy, even without the giveaway clue. They made some very serviceable loafers, back when.


Wow! You are good!

But you're so off it's funny. Not even close:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

Crownship said:


> Wow! You are good!
> 
> But you're so off it's funny. Not even close:icon_smile_big:


Thom McAn?


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^Uncle, those are really special. Wherever did you get them?


Thank you- a special order before the Alden moratorium


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Nice shine on those boots, uncle!


Thank you


----------



## Crownship

Hello Mcarthur. It's good to see that you always maintain the shine on your shoes and not let the weather destroy them.:icon_smile_big:
I wish I would've brought my rubber overshoes with me to Milwaukee two weeks ago. I got caught in a downpour and had to walk/run for 3 blocks in my leather soled shoes. Of course, my shoes were soaked.


----------



## Crownship

topbroker said:


> Thom McAn?


Right on friend, right on!

Now, I'm trying to remember if I've ever had a pair of Thom Mcan shoes....Nope.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Hello Mcarthur. It's good to see that you always maintain the shine on your shoes and not let the weather destroy them.:icon_smile_big:
> I wish I would've brought my rubber overshoes with me to Milwaukee two weeks ago. I got caught in a downpour and had to walk/run for 3 blocks in my leather soled shoes. Of course, my shoes were soaked.


I have been there before. With wet shells, I place shoe trees immediately, let dry and then brush vigorous. Your point on snow and ice is valid because those weather conditions bring out the salt to melt the snow or ice and salt is the potential killer of leather shoes.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Waiting for some welts to disappear on my Long Wings---the brushing helped, but they need a little more time. They really only got a few drops on them too.

After learning about how hard shell is to come by right now, I appreciate these all the more--I was lucky to find them:










Alden LHS cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ vigorous brushing tonight should have the long wings in excellent shape. The welts will disappear. Have a good day


----------



## Sartre

babycatcher said:


> ^ Waiting for some welts to disappear on my Long Wings---the brushing helped, but they need a little more time. They really only got a few drops on them too.


I had the same experience two days ago with my new Alden PTBs in cigar. It's frustrating. I have an older pair of BB/Alden LHSs that are _absolutely impervious_ to water (pictured above, in fact), and I expected to find the same with these shoes. Despite vigorous brushing, the spots and welts are still in evidence; what's more I don't want to feel like I have to treat them so bloody carefully, inasmuch as I do a lot of walking in the city and often am exposed to disfavorable weather conditions...


----------



## JayJay

I got caught in heavy rain last week while wearing a pair of Cigar longwings for the very first time. Last night I brushed them very vigorously and have them on today. They turned out fine even though welts appeared after the rain.


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre said:


> I had the same experience two days ago with my new Alden PTBs in cigar. It's frustrating. I have an older pair of BB/Alden LHSs that are _absolutely impervious_ to water (pictured above, in fact), and I expected to find the same with these shoes. Despite vigorous brushing, the spots and welts are still in evidence; what's more I don't want to feel like I have to treat them so bloody carefully, inasmuch as I do a lot of walking in the city and often am exposed to disfavorable weather conditions...


Allow the cigar ptb to dry for additional 48 hours and then brush vigorously. The welts will disappear. Beautiful shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A V-TIP blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Sartre

JayJay said:


> I got caught in heavy rain last week while wearing a pair of Cigar longwings for the very first time. Last night I brushed them very vigorously and have them on today. They turned out fine even though welts appeared after the rain.





mcarthur said:


> Allow the cigar ptb to dry for additional 48 hours and then brush vigorously. The welts will disappear. Beautiful shoes. Enjoy wearing


Thank you. I will follow the wisdom of the forum!


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Everyday is a good day for big and heavy. Everyday is also a good day for shell cordovan.

I only need about 20 more pairs of shell cordovan for my shoe wardrobe to be complete.
And after that I'll need another 10 to make my shoe wardrobe complete and then I'll need 10...

Another AE favorite
Allen Edmonds Bradley
Burgundy shell cordovan w/JR oak soles

By the way if Allen Edmonds Company is watching my display of their footwear and thus getting free advertising, you can send me a PM and I'll give you my contact info to send me a free pair of shell cordovan shoes.


----------



## babycatcher

I almost did not buy these. I thought they appeared far too simple. But, the uninterrupted lines of smooth shell have grown on me, and despite the double sole, I think they have a certain elegance.

Back to big and heavy--I think this is my favorite shoe (except for the LHS of course)










Alden PTB #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ you have good taste. The spirit of B&H lives on


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking shells with an outstanding shine. You will have a great day


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Fantastic shine on your long wings, Uncle! What a day you'll have!


----------



## Crownship

^MAC, WTT, BC the shell is looking good as always.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

The name says it all.
Original Florsheim Kenmoor


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden LHS in Whiskey shell.


----------



## Quay

Just arrived today in the mail, a new pair of Sebago Cayman II's in cordovan, not the brush-offs. I feel guilty as I'm supposed to wear only lace-ups because of a need to wear orthotics. However, many here and especially the amazingly well-LHS-shod Mcarthur are leading me astray. Happily if slowly. 





For the money they're hard to beat. They remind me of my old 80's weejuns in some ways. They also look like they'll age nicely with wear and polish. Orthotics be darned -- I missed this sort of shoe too much!

Cordially,
Adrian Quay, also saving up for a pair of Alden PTB #8 shell on doctor's orders.


----------



## mcarthur

ds23-
I like your whiskey LHS
crownship-
Are those shoes made by the original florsheim Shoe co. In the 1950's and 1960's they produced an excellent line of B&H style
AQ-
cheap advise do not cheat on your feet


----------



## Quay

mcarthur said:


> ds23-
> AQ-
> cheap advise do not cheat on your feet


:icon_smile: Does this mean it is cheap to advise? Or that I should be honest when standing? Or perhaps not to wear shoes that are not advised? If the last, no problem. My doctor is clear that I can wear LHS, loafers or these weejun-ish shoes once in a while and do no damage. But since I'm supposed to be in lace-ups most of the time I won't push it and get many pairs of laceless lovelies such as are shown on this page.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Andy M

Mcarthur:

Just got back a few weeks ago a recrafted (Cobblestone Shoe Repair) pair of Florsheim Shell Cordovans from the 1960s. Classic B&H and have a fine patina and extremely comfortable!

Andy M.


----------



## mcarthur

Andy M said:


> Mcarthur:
> 
> Just got back a few weeks ago a recrafted (Cobblestone Shoe Repair) pair of Florsheim Shell Cordovans from the 1960s. Classic B&H and have a fine patina and extremely comfortable!
> 
> Andy M.


The original floesheim shoe company in the 1950's and 1960's made an outstanding line of B&H shoe styles. You have an excellent shoe and enjoy wearing. When you have the opportunity, please post a picture


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> ds23-
> 
> crownship-
> Are those shoes made by the original florsheim Shoe co. In the 1950's and 1960's they produced an excellent line of B&H style


I'm not sure when they were made but I can tell it was before Florsheim shipped their work overseas. I bought these 7 years ago from new/old stock on EBay. 
The tongue is lined with suede and the heel is all leather with 2 rows of metal or brass slugs that follow the outside of the heel like a horseshoe. And they have that "V" shaped metal cleat to extend the life of the heel. The soles have what looks like 5 nail heads to extend the life of the soles.
The newer Kenmoors, wing tips and plain toes have a combination leather/rubber heel.
I'm also curious, maybe Florsheim can identify when all of my wing tips were made.

The few pairs of Kenmoors I have are in the same league as my AE and Alden wing tips. The leather heels with metal pegs makes them really heavy. It's too bad that such a great shoe isn't made by Florsheim anymore.


----------



## babycatcher

Following the spirit of B&H and whiskey:










Alden NST whiskey shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking shoes. You will need your tingley's


----------



## jph712

*Sperrys*

Its raining here so it seem appropriate to wear boat shoes. So the choise today Sperry Makos, canned picture from Sperry Site.


----------



## Sartre

*Call me Ishmael*



ds23pallas said:


> Alden LHS in Whiskey shell.


In 9.5D, these are my white whale. Beautiful!


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> The name says it all.
> Original Florsheim Kenmoor


Love those big 'ol Florsheims! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "McAllister" in black calf


----------



## babycatcher

*Real?*

I would LIKE to be wearing these---but do any of you have an opinion as to whether these are actually shell? The style number is surely wrong:


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> I would LIKE to be wearing these---but do any of you have an opinion as to whether these are actually shell? The style number is surely wrong:


I do not believe these shoes are shell


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Great looking shoes today everybody.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

This AE model has more duplcates in my closet than any other. I call this one "7 of 9". That's a joke...I think.

Allen Edmonds Sanford
Bkack calf

Actually it"s "1 of 2"
In black that is.


----------



## anglophile23

There are not even the color cordovan.


----------



## anglophile23

babycatcher said:


> I would LIKE to be wearing these---but do any of you have an opinion as to whether these are actually shell? The style number is surely wrong:


I was refering to this post. I do think they are nice shoes though.


----------



## anglophile23

AE Lexingtons in chilli


----------



## Philip12

babycatcher said:


> I would LIKE to be wearing these---but do any of you have an opinion as to whether these are actually shell? The style number is surely wrong:


I don't think they are in shell cordovan, but they certainly do look very nice.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Thanks for the opinions on the post everyone. I had my doubts. Nice shoes, but will pass. You all are looking good as usual.

Today:










B&H again---I hope they fit in the Tingley's

Alden Chukka # 8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

^let's us know. B&H day! You will have a good day.


----------



## Sartre

Alden for BB burgundy shell tassels


----------



## Tucker

Weejuns
BB argyles, navy, tan


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I think WingtipTom has the nicest shoes I've ever seen!! (that are actually worn and not display shoes somewhere)


----------



## WingtipTom

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I think WingtipTom has the nicest shoes I've ever seen!! (that are actually worn and not display shoes somewhere)


Thank you! You're too kind.


----------



## Untilted

llbean camp mocs


----------



## Crownship

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I think WingtipTom has the nicest shoes I've ever seen!! (that are actually worn and not display shoes somewhere)


Wingtip Tom may actually be a display wearing shoes. How would you explain that?


----------



## wessex

^ I love the LLB Camp Moc. In my experience L.L. Bean shoes take a while to break in and look rather plasticy when new. Perhaps something to work towards (circa 1996 and still going strong):


----------



## Untilted

^^ looks great!


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

An AE favorite. I think this shoe would look great in black or burgundy shell cordovan. What shoe wouldn't?

Allen Edmonds Walton
black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> Wingtip Tom may actually be a display wearing shoes. How would you explain that?


Kim Cattrall and I go waaaay back.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Not sure if you are referring to the shoe porn in "Sex in the City". On the other hand, if you are referring the the movie "Mannequin"---my condolences that you still remember that stinker 20 years later.

These have not gotten much love in awhile:










AE Randolph burgundy shell


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

wessex said:


> ^ I love the LLB Camp Moc... Perhaps something to work towards (circa 1996 and still going strong):


Yes, they are stupefyingly durable. Mine are a few years younger, and the heel wore through. Luckily a cobbler grafted something on to keep them alive.


----------



## ds23pallas

Sebago for Brooks Brothers boat shoes.


----------



## Crownship

WingtipTom said:


> Kim Cattrall and I go waaaay back.


That's the spirit
It's good to see some members can take a couple hits and not let it blow them out. 
I still haven't seen that movie all the way through. Maybe I should buy it cheap somewhere. According to babycatcher it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us
Today's shoe choice is compliment of the wife. I put a different shoe on each foot and said "Which one?" A lesson for some of you receiving grief about your shoes....keep her involved. They like to help. :icon_smile_big:

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest
chestnut calf


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ That shine brought out the sun today.

Hopefully, it will be warm enough for shorts later, and these:


----------



## mcarthur

^ I hope it did work for you


----------



## Joe Beamish

mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Man. Those shoes are the finest. :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Crownship

*Sunday stroll shoes*

https://imageshack.us

Beautiful day in Minnesota. Taking a stroll with my wife and these shoes made it better.

Allen Edmonds Margate
chestnut calf


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> Man. Those shoes are the finest. :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


Thank you


----------



## babycatcher

It is going to be a B&H week.

These shoes are not normally big and heavy, but I found them on the Barrie last with double oak soles, so I think they now qualify:










Alden Monk Strap #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

^enjoy wearing. In my book those monks do qualify as B&H. Have a good day


----------



## video2

Loafers


----------



## tntele

babycatcher said:


> It is going to be a B&H week.
> 
> These shoes are not normally big and heavy, but I found them on the Barrie last with double oak soles, so I think they now qualify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Monk Strap #8 shell


Did I hear you say Barrie last? Double Sole? Not the dreaded Aberdeen w/ a single sole? Please share your secret source -- thanks!


----------



## babycatcher

^ Shoe Mart. It is not something that they currently carry. I was there the other day and had them digging around in the back for things in my size. Some of the shoes I saw have probably been there a good long while--may be leftovers in odd sizes from special make-ups in the past.

It is a fun store to visit--especially of you catch them when they are not busy, like a late Friday afternoon. My bet is that they may have more in odd stock than most retailers carry in staple shoes like the 986.

I found one other unique shoe (at least for the American market, I think)--i will post it sometime this week.

Have a great day---and Uncle---thanks for giving the monks the "B&H seal of approval"!


----------



## well-kept

babycatcher said:


> ^ Shoe Mart.
> I found one other unique shoe (at least for the American market


Made a great find there recently. Alden #8 shell cordovan lace-up boots on the Modified last with a Flex-welt sole. Priced as factory seconds. They were made, I believe, for either European or Japanese market (although I doubt Japan, as I wear a large size.) They are so sublime I may never take them off.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

My loafer days are numbered. As far as the number I have left to upload.

Allen Edmonds Sheridan
black calf


----------



## hbecklin

AE stockbridges in Chili. They are really, really comfortable. I wish AE hadn't gotten rid of the #4 last. It's the best.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

babycatcher said:


> ^ Shoe Mart. It is not something that they currently carry. I was there the other day and had them digging around in the back for things in my size. Some of the shoes I saw have probably been there a good long while--may be leftovers in odd sizes from special make-ups in the past.
> 
> It is a fun store to visit--especially of you catch them when they are not busy, like a late Friday afternoon. My bet is that they may have more in odd stock than most retailers carry in staple shoes like the 986.
> 
> I found one other unique shoe (at least for the American market, I think)--i will post it sometime this week.
> 
> Have a great day---and Uncle---thanks for giving the monks the "B&H seal of approval"!


Thanks for sharing your source for the monks on the Barrie last. I can not comfortably wear the Aberdeen last and thus have not purchased a pair of monks. I may give the Shoe Mart a call.


----------



## babycatcher

More B&H. I am starting to really appreciate the double oak soles:










Alden NST whiskey shell


----------



## eagle2250

^Babycatcher: Now I am just plain envious. Those NST whiskey shells are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you! :icon_smile_big:

It means all the more to me coming from a senior member of the forum.


----------



## Caffreddo

another cold and rainy day here in frankfurt. so here they are, my alden shell cordovan "all-weather beaters".:icon_smile:


----------



## Caffreddo

Crownship said:


> Hello, I'm curious about a couple of your post. Why would you suggest someone not protect their $500 shoes from the elements that will destroy the leather regardless of whether it's calf or horse? But then you suggest a website with products that will preserve the look and life of the shoes?
> 
> Shoes with use begin to look worn no matter how often you condition and polish them. Why would you want the leather to begin to break down prematurely which is what snow, rain and salt will do through neglect? Is it a personal or cultural preference to have longwing shoes that look like "beaters"?
> Double leather soles only extend the time that you would have to resole the shoes they don't add additional height so that the snow or water on the ground can't reach the leather upper. I'm not sure if that 's what you meant by
> "there is nothing wrong with wearing your longwings in the snow: shell cordovan + double leather sole = works well in ice and stomy weather."
> 
> Just so you know, I'm not critisizing your preference on how you maintain your shoes. I'm just curious.


indeed, i´m wearing my longwings with jeans or corduroys, rather then with suits, so minor scatches do not hurt me. but because they are roundabout $500, i expect premium quality, i expect that this product has a life expectancy of up to 20 years or more, provided, it is given the correct care and attention. you´ll find the link to rendenbach leather in the thread "best leather shoe soles". rendenbach even claims, that their leather soles simply do not need any care:

Whether or not the soles of a fitted shoe should be treated with special oils is a favourite argument among shoe-lovers. The specialist opinion is however clear: "Shoes with a good sole do not need this", maintains Andreas Schläwicke, managing director of Budapester Schuhe in Berlin. "A Rendenbach sole, that's the best - that's what I would call watertight."

personally, i use leather sole oil to make my soles more durable and to increase waterproofness. allen edmonds is using rendenbach for their cordovan shoes - so hopefully alden will use sole leather within the same quality level.

i´d like to hear from other members...


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB tassel slip on
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Outstanding shine on those tassels, uncle!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> More B&H. I am starting to really appreciate the double oak soles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden NST whiskey shell


Your whiskey's look outstanding


----------



## mcarthur

Caffreddo said:


> indeed, i´m wearing my longwings with jeans or corduroys, rather then with suits, so minor scatches do not hurt me. but because they are roundabout $500, i expect premium quality, i expect that this product has a life expectancy of up to 20 years or more, provided, it is given the correct care and attention. you´ll find the link to rendenbach leather in the thread "best leather shoe soles". rendenbach even claims, that their leather soles simply do not need any care:
> 
> Whether or not the soles of a fitted shoe should be treated with special oils is a favourite argument among shoe-lovers. The specialist opinion is however clear: "Shoes with a good sole do not need this", maintains Andreas Schläwicke, managing director of Budapester Schuhe in Berlin. "A Rendenbach sole, that's the best - that's what I would call watertight."
> 
> personally, i use leather sole oil to make my soles more durable and to increase waterproofness. allen edmonds is using rendenbach for their cordovan shoes - so hopefully alden will use sole leather within the same quality level.
> 
> i´d like to hear from other members...


wet floors and leather soles are potential dangers to your physical health-use rubber overshoes to protect your shoes and your body.


----------



## babycatcher

^Ditto. I walk on highly polished terrazzo and tile flooring all day. Rather than oil my soles, I keep them dry, and regularly walk on some gravel or other rough surface to ensure that the soles, and heels, are not too smooth.

I would stick with rubber soles, but in a wet patch, they can be equally likely to slip in the heel. Plus, the commando or crepe look just does not do it for me.

I think the drier and rougher the better. If you are buying an expensive shoe, I would not fret over recrafting. The only downside is the time without the shoe. This is much better than blowing out a knee.


----------



## babycatcher

One other thought. I have gotten away from AE because of heel construction. The rubber insert in the combination heel seems to be as hard as a rock, and sounds like a pistol shot with each step on hard flooring. For me, it is also much more jolting. I find the Alden combo heel equally substantial, but much softer and quieter.

I don't like it when people know it is me coming down the hall by the sound of my footstep.

Have other forum members experienced this difference?


----------



## Sartre

I like to herald my approach, to give folks the chance to scatter.


----------



## Crownship

WHat I wore doing yard work.

https://imageshack.us
Allen Edmonds boots

https://imageshack.us
What I wore after yard work.

Allen Edmonds Byron
Black calf


----------



## wolfhound986

babycatcher said:


> One other thought. I have gotten away from AE because of heel construction. The rubber insert in the combination heel seems to be as hard as a rock, and sounds like a pistol shot with each step on hard flooring. For me, it is also much more jolting. I find the Alden combo heel equally substantial, but much softer and quieter.
> 
> I don't like it when people know it is me coming down the hall by the sound of my footstep.
> 
> Have other forum members experienced this difference?


Yes, I have had this happen as well. My AEs are noisier than my Aldens.


----------



## babycatcher

More B&H today:










Alden Long Wing black shell


----------



## mcarthur

^enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

crownship-
Your AE boots look to nice for yard work unless you supervise the work


----------



## Sartre

Alden NSTs in cigar shell


----------



## Topsider

wessex said:


> ^ I love the LLB Camp Moc. In my experience L.L. Bean shoes take a while to break in and look rather plasticy when new. Perhaps something to work towards (circa 1996 and still going strong)


Indeed. Check these babies out: circa 1985, resoled once. I have a newer pair (from the mid-1990's), but I prefer these.


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre said:


> Alden NSTs in cigar shell


single or doubled sole?


----------



## Sartre

mcarthur said:


> single or doubled sole?


Double!


----------



## enecks

I'm diggin' those camp mocs...

Wore the Sperry AO white sole boat shoes today, myself.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> crownship-
> Your AE boots look to nice for yard work unless you supervise the work


I bought those boots over a year ago to have some nice casual boots. I rarely wore them so I began using them for mowing the yard and shoveling snow.
In March after seeing so many of your shell boots I wanted to see if I could clean the boots and put a shine on them. I think they turned out pretty nice.

I couldn't find my old work boots so I had to use these again. But, I won't use them for yard work anymore, I also think they're too nice.

By the way, I did some supervising. I was bagging leaves as one of those lawn services came in the neighborhood to mow several yards. 
To save myself some time I went over and hired those guys on the spot and let them cut my yard. Saved me a lot of time.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Another Allen Edmonds classic that is no longer.
AE Chester
black calf


----------



## LeatherSOUL

I wore my new Indy Boots today to commemorate the premier of the new Indiana Jones movie. (a day early but I'll wear them again tomorrow)


----------



## video2

LeatherSOUL said:


> I wore my new Indy Boots today to commemorate the premier of the new Indiana Jones movie. (a day early but I'll wear them again tomorrow)


This is a real thing, man :devil:


----------



## babycatcher

^ Nice!

These were somewhat of an unusual find. Blucher rather than the bal that one usually sees in this style of wing tip, on the modified last:










Alden blucher wing tip, cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> I bought those boots over a year ago to have some nice casual boots. I rarely wore them so I began using them for mowing the yard and shoveling snow.
> In March after seeing so many of your shell boots I wanted to see if I could clean the boots and put a shine on them. I think they turned out pretty nice.
> 
> I couldn't find my old work boots so I had to use these again. But, I won't use them for yard work anymore, I also think they're too nice.
> 
> By the way, I did some supervising. I was bagging leaves as one of those lawn services came in the neighborhood to mow several yards.
> To save myself some time I went over and hired those guys on the spot and let them cut my yard. Saved me a lot of time.:icon_smile_big:


I like your delegation.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.usAnother Allen Edmonds classic that is no longer.AE Chesterblack calf


B&H for sure


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> I wore my new Indy Boots today to commemorate the premier of the new Indiana Jones movie. (a day early but I'll wear them again tomorrow)


very nice. Good to see your post


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^ Nice!
> 
> These were somewhat of an unusual find. Blucher rather than the bal that one usually sees in this style of wing tip, on the modified last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden blucher wing tip, cigar shell


very nice. enjoy wearing. good day for B&H


----------



## babycatcher

^ Thank you Uncle. Every day is a good day for B&H.:icon_smile:


----------



## playdohh22

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Another Allen Edmonds classic that is no longer.
> AE Chester
> black calf


^ They are nice. I just got mine recently in burgundy.

AE Park Avenue -


----------



## Crownship

Very nice shoes and boots posted today folks.
LeatherSOUL those Indy boots are on my list of boots I'll order someday. In regular leather and shell.
I'm looking forward to the new Indy movie. I've got all 3 on dvd.

Babycatcher those are some of the best looking wingtips in cigar shell I've seen.


----------



## wolfhound986

Crownship, liking the argyles with the Park Avenues, very nice touch.

I'm impressed by your AE collection, nice to see some of the (sadly) discontinued models (like the Hillcrest). And pairing them with jeans looks good, wouldn't have thought of it myself, very sharp.


----------



## Crownship

playdohh22 said:


> ^ They are nice. I just got mine recently in burgundy.
> 
> -


The Chester is a great shoe if you have wide feet. It was built on AE's big #3 last.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> Very nice shoes and boots posted today folks.
> LeatherSOUL those Indy boots are on my list of boots I'll order someday. In regular leather and shell.
> I'm looking forward to the new Indy movie. I've got all 3 on dvd.
> 
> Babycatcher those are some of the best looking wingtips in cigar shell I've seen.


C-I just bought the 3 DVD set. Can't wait to take a moment and watch.


----------



## Crownship

wolfhound986 said:


> Crownship, liking the argyles with the Park Avenues, very nice touch.
> 
> I'm impressed by your AE collection, nice to see some of the (sadly) discontinued models (like the Hillcrest). And pairing them with jeans looks good, wouldn't have thought of it myself, very sharp.


Thanks. But I can't take credit for those socks. They aren't mine. That photo belongs to playdohh22. He just posted my photo with his post.

I started wearing jeans with my dress shoes for a couple of years now. I went through several years of wearing only khakis and slacks everywhere.
I forgot how nice it was to wear jeans. Now it's jeans, khakis or slacks but, 99.9% of the time they're paired with dress shoes or boots.

I find that if you really want your nice dress shoes to really stand out is to pair them with nice jeans, nothing with holes or looks dirty. Only when it's appropriate never for business. Well I guess it depends on what type of business you're in.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us
Another pair of AEs I bought duplicates. 1 of 2 in burgundy calf.
Working through my shoe rotation. I've got more big and heavy longwings and shell coming up in several days. These shoes are just big.....and not as heavy.

Allen Edmonds Sanford
polished burgundy calf

"Allen Edmonds...the shoe you'll want to buy duplicates of. Because you never know when enough is enough." That's another crack at an AAAC commercial. It's a joke.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## wolfhound986

Crownship said:


> Thanks. But I can't take credit for those socks. They aren't mine. That photo belongs to playdohh22. He just posted my photo with his post.
> 
> I started wearing jeans with my dress shoes for a couple of years now. I went through several years of wearing only khakis and slacks everywhere.
> I forgot how nice it was to wear jeans. Now it's jeans, khakis or slacks but, 99.9% of the time they're paired with dress shoes or boots.
> 
> I find that if you really want your nice dress shoes to really stand out is to pair them with nice jeans, nothing with holes or looks dirty. Only when it's appropriate never for business. Well I guess it depends on what type of business you're in.


Oops, sorry, I see that now. Compliments to playdohh22.
You still get compliments for your AEs!


----------



## babycatcher

Going with cigar again today:










Alden LHS cigar shell


----------



## Caffreddo

today: prince-of-wales grey check & c&j welbeck


----------



## LeatherSOUL

First time wearing my first pair of tassels...

Alden Cigar Shell Tassels


----------



## babycatcher

^ Nice! Enjoy them!


----------



## Sartre

^ Gorgeous.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> First time wearing my first pair of tassels...Alden Cigar Shell Tassels


I like the cigar tassels. enjoy wearing


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

My third and last pair of Hillcrest.

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest
black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^ are they double sole? Have a good weekend


----------



## babycatcher

I haven't worn the LHS without socks yet. Let's see...










Alden 986


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Suede Saddle on the Plaza last. Thanks TOM at LSH!! :aportnoy:

The Teva's are for a BBQ this afternoon...


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> ^ are they double sole? Have a good weekend


Yes. These have a double sole like my long wings and plain toe bluchers.

You also have a good weekend.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> I haven't worn the LHS without socks yet. Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden 986


Being from the older generation-only wear socks with 986. Also be aware of Lyme disease


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Suede Saddle on the Plaza last. Thanks TOM at LSH!! :aportnoy:
> 
> The Teva's are for a BBQ this afternoon...


nice looking saddles. have you look at LS flip flops


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

I've always liked tassel loafers of all types. Everything from wingtip, handsewn to captoe tassel loafers. My wife thinks they look like "older man" or "old man" shoes. I think that's funny because I've been wearing tassels since my early 20s. When I pair them with jeans she says the style looks "younger". She likes them anyway.

Allen Edmonds Brookwood
chili calf


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> I've always liked tassel loafers of all types. Everything from wingtip, handsewn to captoe tassel loafers. My wife thinks they look like "older man" or "old man" shoes. I think that's funny because I've been wearing tassels since my early 20s. When I pair them with jeans she says the style looks "younger". She likes them anyway.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Brookwood
> chili calf


I like the look of your tassel slip-on. Your wife is correct, when you reach my age they will be old man shoes; however, I have been wearing tassel slip-on since my prep school years.


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> nice looking saddles. have you looked at LS flip flops


Not "flip flps's" - they are slippers - not to be confused with DelToro :icon_smile_big: and I like the Island Slippers that Tom has. I used to live in Hawaii - at tax payer expense in Kaneohe, and they are VERY comfortable... They are in rotation, somewhere... I recently moved and know there are in one of the many unpacked boxes...


----------



## mcarthur

^ at my expense! Have a good weekend


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> I've always liked tassel loafers of all types. Everything from wingtip, handsewn to captoe tassel loafers. My wife thinks they look like "older man" or "old man" shoes. I think that's funny because I've been wearing tassels since my early 20s. When I pair them with jeans she says the style looks "younger". She likes them anyway.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Brookwood
> chili calf


I too harbor an enduring affection for tassel loafers and your AE Brookwoods are absolutely stunning. Is the Brookwood a discontinued model? If so, how long ago was it discontinued? Thanks.


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> I too harbor an enduring affection for tassel loafers and your AE Brookwoods are absolutely stunning. Is the Brookwood a discontinued model? If so, how long ago was it discontinued? Thanks.


Hello Eagle. The last time I saw the Brookwood was in the 2003 AE catalog. That was also the last time I saw shoes made from sharkskin, ostrich and alligator.I would love to have several pairs of AE alligator shoes but I don't know if they can still be made.


----------



## babycatcher

75 and sunny for a change. These will work until Tues:


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Wore these doing yard work yesterday. My wife came out and said they were too nice for that. Next time I'll find some old sneakers.

Allen Edmonds Wayland
brown chromexel leather


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> I like the look of your tassel slip-on. Your wife is correct, when you reach my age they will be old man shoes; however, I have been wearing tassel slip-on since my prep school years.


Age is just a number, right? Hopefully when I reach 110 my body will be strong, I'll feel great and consider myself "middle old age". And I'll still be going after my dreams with my big and heavy shoes and tassel loafers on. Hopefully not one of each on my feet at a time.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Age is just a number, right? Hopefully when I reach 110 my body will be strong, I'll feel great and consider myself "middle old age". And I'll still be going after my dreams with my big and heavy shoes and tassel loafers on. Hopefully not one of each on my feet at a time.:icon_smile_big:


Do not defer to tomorrow what you can do today


----------



## babycatcher

^ Yep, Carpe Diem.

B&H seemed like too abrupt a start to the work week










Alden 986


----------



## Patrick06790

Bass Logans


----------



## babycatcher

^ I love the contrast stitching on those.

Sticking with the classics so far this week:










Not quite as cool as Crownship's tassels, but they will do.

Alden tassel #8 shell


----------



## Philip12

babycatcher said:


> ^ I love the contrast stitching on those.
> 
> Sticking with the classics so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite as cool as Crownship's tassels, but they will do.
> 
> Alden tassel #8 shell


Without being disrespectful to Crownship, but I think the Alden tassel loafer on color #8, like your's, is the ultimate one.


----------



## bd79cc

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Wore these doing yard work yesterday. My wife came out and said they were too nice for that. Next time I'll find some old sneakers.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Wayland
> brown chromexel leather


Nice shoes. If I owned those, I might've done the same thing.


----------



## bd79cc

babycatcher said:


> ^ I love the contrast stitching on those.
> 
> Sticking with the classics so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite as cool as Crownship's tassels, but they will do.
> 
> Alden tassel #8 shell


Wore mine yesterday. A great shoe! Wearing 987s today.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> Do not defer to tomorrow what you can do today


I agree 100%. It's a word spoken at the right time. I have yet to master that though.


----------



## Crownship

Philip12 said:


> Without being disrespectful to Crownship, but I think the Alden tassel loafer on color #8, like your's, is the ultimate one.


It's just shoes. No offense taken. If I had to choose between Alden shell tassels and the AE Brookwood I would definitely take that Alden loafers.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

These are the original AE Clifton model. The current Clifton is a four eyelet blucher cap toe.
Seems like AE paid more attention to the details of their shoes in the past.
Today you don't see the perfing and pinking on most of their current models.

Allen Edmonds Clifton (original)
black calf


----------



## Grayland

babycatcher said:


> More B&H. I am starting to really appreciate the double oak soles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden NST whiskey shell


That is a really pretty shoe. Why am I guessing that shoe/color is hard to find and never goes on sale?


----------



## mcarthur

crownship-
nice shine on your B&H


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks for the kind words Philip and Grayland. Methinks Crownship can easily write a compendium of great AE styles that were inexplicably discontinued.

Grayland--whiskey is nearly impossible to find right now. But, Citishoes still has some of these in stock in various sizes---hit or miss. They also have some LHS in whiskey in odd sizes.

The only Alden sales I have seen are every once in awhile at Shoe Mart---but only a meager 5%. The Alden Shop in SF has specials on their website--some really good discounts, but I have not seen them discount shell. It seems to be mostly discontinued lines of calf or suede.

Shoe Mart has irregulars from Alden that are usually near perfect, but that is idiosyncratic too. You have to call them to find out what they have in your size, but these shells go for $369 as opposed to $500 +

BC


----------



## AlanC

Footjoy gator saddles:


----------



## mcarthur

^sharp looking shoes


----------



## Crownship

Thanks Mcarthur.
AlanC those shoes are very sharp. Not enough gator shoes being listed here.


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Clifton


----------



## babycatcher

Alden PTB #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
nice looking shoes
BC-
+1 B&H


----------



## PittDoc

I haven't posted here in some time but with all the B&H I thought I'd include some double sole Polo (C&J) loafers in brown shell.


----------



## AlanC

^Those pennies are just about perfect, great color and I love the full strap.


----------



## anonymouz

Nice suede Cliftons. The original Cliftons in black look pretty good too.


----------



## mcarthur

PD-
Good looking shoes


----------



## WingtipTom

Nice shoes posted in the last few days!

Uncle Mac, where have your daily pictorial updates been? I don't think I'm alone when I say I miss them!

Here's today's pair...Alden perfed captoes in light brown calf


----------



## PittDoc

WT - nice to see some calf skin here. Love the color, but it looks less "orangey" than the "burnished tan" I've seen in the store. Is this a discontinued shade? Hampton last?


----------



## WingtipTom

PittDoc said:


> WT - nice to see some calf skin here. Love the color, but it looks less "orangey" than the "burnished tan" I've seen in the store. Is this a discontinued shade? Hampton last?


PD...honestly, I'm not sure if this color is discontinued or what last these were made on. These shoes were a thrift store find from a few years ago. :icon_smile:


----------



## JayJay

babycatcher said:


> Alden PTB #8 shell


babycatcher, are the plain toes on the Barrie last? I have the shoe with the Barrie last but mine don't look as sleek.


----------



## babycatcher

These are very much Barrie. I think it is just the angle I shot them from, they look far less sleek in person...plus they are E width. Now I know why retailers commonly photograph shoes this way....


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

This is the black pair of "mystery tassel mocs".

Hippoes dancing in tutus"


----------



## babycatcher

Alden saddles #8 shell


----------



## playdohh22

WingtipTom said:


> Nice shoes posted in the last few days!
> 
> Uncle Mac, where have your daily pictorial updates been? I don't think I'm alone when I say I miss them!
> 
> Here's today's pair...Alden perfed captoes in light brown calf


They look very nice. :icon_smile:


----------



## PittDoc

Continuing the shell theme this week...
Alden monstraps, #8









notice how much deeper the creases are on the left vs the right (?)


----------



## mcarthur

^nice monks. The potential reason is that one foot is slightly longer than the other foot. Another reason is that the monks are the aberdeen last which last is slightly larger than the regular US shoe size. Maybe you did not go down a half size


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> This is the black pair of "mystery tassel mocs".
> 
> Hippoes dancing in tutus"


^ great find! excellent description!


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

*mystery mocs*

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us

These tassel mocs are from Church's (pre Prada).
I bought these 2-3 years ago on Ebay. The insoles are printed "Handmade" Created Exclusively for Church's New York Beverly Hills.
I called around to find out who actually made them. I first called Church's store in New York. He tried to convince me that all Church's shoes were made in England including these mocs.
I knew that info was incorrect. So I called Church's shoes in Houston. They were able to identify that these mocs were made at a factory in Maine that went out of business.
I'm assuming these were a U.S. model only.
Even though these shoes say Church's they're in name only.
I think it's funny that these "British" loafers are bigger than any of my American loafers.
So these shoes are still a mystery. Are they British or American and who made them?


----------



## Quay

mcarthur said:


> ^nice monks. The potential reason is that one foot is slightly longer than the other foot. Another reason is that the monks are the aberdeen last which last is slightly larger than the regular US shoe size. Maybe you did not go down a half size


The first reason is most likely. One thing you find when you study human anatomy is that you are forced to discard the myth of symmetry. :icon_smile: If you look carefully at each of your feet (or hands or any other apparent pair of any body extremeties) it becomes clear that "one of these things is not like the other" as they sang on Sesame Street. Everyone's two feet are not the same and sometimes that difference is more pronounced.

Fortunately this matters much less in a quality shoe like AE, Alden or the like. They adapt much more readily to individual differences as many, many folks on this forum have noted and are comfortably aware.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Crownship

*More Brits are coming*

https://imageshack.us
I don't know if it's the color or the size but these remind me of clown shoes.
I'd much prefer my American B&H.

Loake plain toe, double soled gun boats.


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> A straight tip boot
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Nice to have you back, Mac! Truly aspirational Aldens.


----------



## mcarthur

PD-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

soggy AM, working on a Saturday so went with my "beater" G-loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Chester


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB tassel slip on
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Outstanding shine on your shoes, Uncle Mac!


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Chester


Great looking shoes, Patrick. I've always liked the AE Chester. It's a shame it's now discontinued.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Lloyd" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Thank you
Your shine is outstanding


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us
Not too exciting but, I spent a lot of the weekend in my UGG driving mocs.

John Lobb Campus
https://imageshack.us
Today went on a Sunday stroll in my Lobb loafers.


----------



## Crownship

It's good to see a lot of people posting photos this weekend. Wingtip Tom is even on display in...wingtips.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

WingtipTom said:


> Great looking shoes, Patrick. I've always liked the AE Chester. It's a shame it's now discontinued.


I agree. If these show up in merlot somewhere I'll get them.


----------



## babycatcher

Alden wing tip blucher cigar


----------



## The Deacon

babycatcher said:


> Alden wing tip blucher cigar


Very nice! Are these on Barrie last? I had never noticed that these were six eyelet.


----------



## playdohh22

Wingtiptom and babycatcher - Very nice.

Today, Church captoe (thank you tonylumpkin) -


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
Good looking shoes. Keep the B&H trad going


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Your lobb's would be go for awalk along Lake Minnertonka


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS-
> Your lobb's would be go for awalk along Lake Minnertonka


Absolutely. Lake Minnetonka is my neighborhood. My wife asked me why I didn't want to walk in Wayzata, Lake Minnetonka area. I said I wanted a change of scenery so we went to Edina instead.


----------



## PittDoc

BC - those are amazing wingtips
Mac - even more rare, full brogue in whiskey...lovely. I this their debut?

To round out the rare shell parade, badly scuffed Ravello captoes. They were fine when I left the house this AM, but a busy day at work took its toll.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

These horses have been chomping at the bit for attention. Lots of B&H on the horizon.

Alden plain toe
Black shell cordovan


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Stunning! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
a good example of B&H

JJ and PD-
Thank you. Wing tip debut
PD-
Your ravello cap toes need the procedure


----------



## Crownship

Mcarthur, nice wingtips. This is the first time I noticed those aren't longwings.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mcarthur, nice wingtips. This is the first time I noticed those aren't longwings.


Thank you! I like wing tips


----------



## video2

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Lloyd" in black calf


Great camera you have:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

A NST boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ We dont get to see those NST boots often enough..nice!

More B&H










Alden long wing black shell


----------



## PittDoc

C&J for Polo brown shell loafers, double oak sole
Pantherella cashmere (I need more interesting socks!)


----------



## babycatcher

^ love the "lived-in" look of those PRL's.

Cashmere is my favorite tip for residents. I tell them to try to buy socks with at least a little cashmere in them. Their feet will stay drier and feel fresher than cotton---which just gets damp and scratchy after a 14 hour day.

They complain about the price---until they try them.


----------



## JayJay

PittDoc, I'm with babycatcher in liking the "lived in" look of the PRL shells. I actually have a pair that I bought last fall but have never worn them outside the house. Seeing the beauty of your shoes has inspired me to put them in rotation starting this week. I can't wait until mine develop that lived in look.


----------



## PittDoc

babycatcher said:


> Cashmere is my favorite tip for residents. I tell them to try to buy socks with at least a little cashmere in them. Their feet will stay drier and feel fresher than cotton---which just gets damp and scratchy after a 14 hour day.
> 
> They complain about the price---until they try them.


Marshall's clearance at $4/pair...even a resident can afford that. I wish someone like you steered me in the right direction 20 years ago.


----------



## mcarthur

JayJay said:


> PittDoc, I'm with babycatcher in liking the "lived in" look of the PRL shells. I actually have a pair that I bought last fall but have never worn them outside the house. Seeing the beauty of your shoes has inspired me to put them in rotation starting this week. I can't wait until mine develop that lived in look.


Shells will look better with use; therefore, get the polo LHS in your rotation


----------



## mcarthur

PD-
I like your polo LHS
Did you see the overtime goal?
BC-
Thank you
I like your B&H long wing


----------



## Asterix

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Gorgeous looking shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you


----------



## Crownship

Lots of great looking shoes and boots today.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Today was one of those days I had a pair of shoes on and decided to go for another. I'm sure most of us have those days. I had my shell AE Macneils on and decided to switch for the comfort of my AE loafers.

Allen Edmonds Randolph
brown suede


----------



## babycatcher

B&H rules the day:










Alden long wing #8


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Today was one of those days I had a pair of shoes on and decided to go for another. I'm sure most of us have those days. I had my shell AE Macneils on and decided to switch for the comfort of my AE loafers.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Randolph
> brown suede


my 2 cents-your mcneils should be more comfortable than your AE loafers-B&H rules the day


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> B&H rules the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden long wing #8


A grreat way to start the day. It could also be a tingley day. Have a good day


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PD-
> I like your polo LHS
> Did you see the overtime goal?
> BC-
> Thank you
> I like your B&H long wing


Mac - made it through the 1st OT; 1:30 AM is too late for even me. There were a lot of sleepy fans at work yest.

Go Pens!


----------



## TMMKC

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Today was one of those days I had a pair of shoes on and decided to go for another. I'm sure most of us have those days. I had my shell AE Macneils on and decided to switch for the comfort of my AE loafers.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Randolph
> brown suede


^+1...I really like your shoes. Good look.


----------



## PittDoc

A little more B&H this morning. Already a few scuffs from running around this morning. I figure these "lived in" action shots are nice to see along with the pristine beauties from Mac and BC.

Alden captoe 24802, cigar shell cordovan, Aberdeen last
Double oak soles - after about 6 month of wear are just about broken in.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> my 2 cents-your mcneils should be more comfortable than your AE loafers-B&H rules the day


Mcarthur you're consistent. I like it.:icon_smile_big:

True, my MacNeils are VERY comfortable. The AE loafers are comfortable more like relaxed house slippers. 
The main reason I wore the AE loafers is that they're new and I hadn't worn them.
B&H will rule this day though.


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> Mac - made it through the 1st OT; 1:30 AM is too late for even me. There were a lot of sleepy fans at work yest.
> 
> Go Pens!


Also, I made it through the first overtime


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> A little more B&H this morning. Already a few scuffs from running around this morning. I figure these "lived in" action shots are nice to see along with the pristine beauties from Mac and BC.
> 
> Alden captoe 24802, cigar shell cordovan, Aberdeen last
> Double oak soles - after about 6 month of wear are just about broken in.


Very nice whiskey shell. Please stop kicking the staff! (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mcarthur you're consistent. I like it.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> True, my MacNeils are VERY comfortable. The AE loafers are comfortable more like relaxed house slippers.
> The main reason I wore the AE loafers is that they're new and I hadn't worn them.
> B&H will rule this day though.


When you reach my advanced age you better be consistent


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> When you reach my advanced age you better be consistent


Consistency AND style...a winning combination. I believe I'm on the right track.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us
Another fantastic pair of AEs that have been discontinued. Like most of my shoes I don't wear these enough. Steadily bringing out the shells.

Allen Edmonds Cambridge
burgundy shell


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle, Crownship and PD---you all are bringing out the heavy artillery!!

Real beauties. Love the cap toe, and the detail on those AEs are to be envied.

Uncle, if your LWs are by any chance female, and your new whiskey wing tips are male, you may want to leave them together in a dark closet and hope they decide to start a little family. They would have beautiful children.

It is a lot of fun to be associated with folks who have such a true passion for something, and who are so knowledgeable.

Now---if only I had a bigger closet...no room at the inn, and you all are such a source of temptation:thumbs-up:


----------



## ds23pallas

*A Brit Among the Americans*

Alfred Sargent oxford in black calf. Fantastically comfortable.


----------



## wessex

Mac - you are an inspiration to us all (and possibly the nemesis of many of our wives). Just to round out the showcase, could you post something in Ravello when you feel the urge? I don't really comprehend the difference between "whiskey" and "ravello". Thanks Uncle!

I am working harder in order to justify more shell purchases :icon_smile_big:. I was however pleased that the Mrs. did a very good job in spotting horses arse (vs. calf) during our latest BB visit. Even called the $4k briefcase.


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
I like those shells-outstanding example of B&H-
You must have a good wife because she allows you to walk on the tile floor with your artillery

BC-
That would be a high risk pregnancy. We would need a good professional to monitor the situation

Wessex-
Thank you


----------



## babycatcher

^ I would be happy to make a referral.:icon_smile_big:

Reaching the end of my B&H run:










Alden chukka #8


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^ I would be happy to make a referral.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Reaching the end of my B&H run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden chukka #8


PM the referral. You will need to expand your B&H inventory. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Still working through my shoe rotation but I wanted to wear one of my favorites again.

Allen Edmonds MacNeil 
chili


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS-
> I like those shells-outstanding example of B&H-
> You must have a good wife because she allows you to walk on the tile floor with your artillery


Yes. I have a very good wife.


----------



## Crownship

Mac ,BC great looking shoes today.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Alden Dark Brown Calf V-Tip w/Commando Sole


----------



## babycatcher

B&H rules the day gentlemen--great submissions! Tom--those are some howitzers. Crownship--I too have a "quasi-rotation". There are some shoes that I simply cannot allow to wait their turn. Even parents tend to favor one over the another---at least a tiny bit.


BC


----------



## Philip12

Tom, what's the difference between a V-tip and a U-tip? I think I noticed both terms on the Leathersoul website.


----------



## babycatcher

To end the B&H run for now:










Alden monks #8 (with double oak soles and Barrie last)


----------



## mcarthur

^B&H is out today


----------



## PittDoc

BC - nice monks. Barrie last with dbl oak sole...only you could find B&H monks!
CS - nice pebble grain on those AE's
Mac - you rule the longwing category!

My not-so B&H contribution... Alden 90350 wingtips in Ravello shell, with my new B&H 30" Apple monitor in the background.


----------



## Sartre

PittDoc said:


> My not-so B&H contribution... Alden 90350 wingtips in Ravello shell, with my new B&H 30" Apple monitor in the background.


Some of us (okay, at least one of us) would argue about whether or not these qualify as big and heavy. I think they do. PittDoc, I love your posts.

However -- gents -- we are entering summer in earnest! Time to break out the loafers and moccasins, no?...

TJS


----------



## Crownship

Sartre said:


> However -- gents -- we are entering summer in earnest! Time to break out the loafers and moccasins, no?...
> 
> TJS


My shoes know no season.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> My shoes know no season.


I fully agree-B&H all year long


----------



## mcarthur

PD-
your ravello wing tips are outstanding. eventhough the wing tips are on a single sole, I consider them as member of the B&H arsenal.


----------



## babycatcher

PD---those are big guns--no doubt. From what I can figure out, revello may be even more rare than whiskey.

The monitor is a helluva investment, but cannot work without it! I can justify it as a business expense. as a personal expense...you could have 3 more pairs of shell instead.










BC (an exclusive Mac guy since '93)


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden LHS
Whiskey shell
Marcoliani OTC

Summer is here... Soon, the socks will be gone!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LSH
> Whiskey shell
> Marcoliani OTC
> 
> Summer is here... Soon, the socks will be gone!!


Very nice Bill!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

B&H but EG this time. (Is B&H EG an oxymoron?)


----------



## PittDoc

X & Tom - great examples of summer shoe style!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Philip12 said:


> Tom, what's the difference between a V-tip and a U-tip? I think I noticed both terms on the Leathersoul website.


The V is normally a true split toe and comes to a point. The U is typically just that, a U shape.


----------



## Rossini

babycatcher said:


> The monitor is a helluva investment, but cannot work without it! I can justify it as a business expense. as a personal expense...you could have 3 more pairs of shell instead.


Ah but you can expense and write off the mac against sales tax, unlike the shell :icon_smile:


----------



## XdryMartini

Rossini said:


> Ah but you can expense and write off the mac against sales tax, unlike the shell :icon_smile:


If you walk to work, can you write off the shell?? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

BC and PD-
outstanding monitor

XM-
I like your whiskey


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Crownship--I too have a "quasi-rotation". There are some shoes that I simply cannot allow to wait their turn. Even parents tend to favor one over the another---at least a tiny bit.
> 
> BC


Since I've started posting my shoes I've worn some I hadn't worn in several months for the sake of having something new to post. But at the same time I've let some of my favorites sit longer than usual. This may be uncommon but I sometimes change shoes later in the day for a "fresh" pair.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> The monitor is a helluva investment, but cannot work without it! I can justify it as a business expense. as a personal expense...you could have 3 more pairs of shell instead.
> 
> )


Put your shells that aren't in use on your desk and list them as "paperweights" under OFFICE SUPPLIES.:icon_smile_big:
Okay everybody I'm not serious.

Hello guys. Lots of great looking shoes posted again.
LeatherSOUL I like the color combination on those EGs.


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

One of many discontinued AEs
Allen Edmonds McAllister
black calf


----------



## Patrick06790

Footjoy Thursday led into NuShoed Edward Green Friday.


----------



## PittDoc

^ Patrick - I like both pair. Nicely coordinated with your slacks.


----------



## PittDoc

AM - planting annuals, cleaning deck, breaking out the deck furniture
LL Bean blucher mocs, > 10 years old:










PM - chill-laxin on the clean deck
New LL Bean blucher mocs, with leather laces from old pair


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip-on
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## qwerty

PittDoc said:


> New LL Bean blucher mocs, with leather laces from old pair


Pitt -- How did you get your new bluchers so dark? Mine are the classic brown color (not cactus), and they are what I would describe as light chestnut, notwithstanding two-three years of hard and wet wear and no polishing.


----------



## PittDoc

qwerty said:


> Pitt -- How did you get your new bluchers so dark? Mine are the classic brown color (not cactus), and they are what I would describe as light chestnut, notwithstanding two-three years of hard and wet wear and no polishing.


the old ones are wet from the garden work - they are much lighter when dry, like yours but even lighter

the new ones were this color out of the box; I thought I ordered a different color initially but I think they'll lighten with time like the old ones, which I took care of in the same way you do yours (not at all)

you may want to try leather laces - the garish orange/brown ones they come with are fugly


----------



## qwerty

Agreed on the laces. I'll give them a try.


----------



## AlanC

C&J for Tom James black semibrogues


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden LHS
Snuff Suede, flex welt
Invisible OTC, yes, I'm working on the tan...


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Starting the transition to not quite so B&H:










Alden NST whiskey


----------



## eagle2250

qwerty said:


> Pitt -- How did you get your new bluchers so dark? Mine are the classic brown color (not cactus), and they are what I would describe as light chestnut, notwithstanding two-three years of hard and wet wear and no polishing.





PittDoc said:


> the old ones are wet from the garden work - they are much lighter when dry, like yours but even lighter
> 
> the new ones were this color out of the box; I thought I ordered a different color initially but I think they'll lighten with time like the old ones, which I took care of in the same way you do yours (not at all)
> 
> you may want to try leather laces - the garish orange/brown ones they come with are fugly


All right...y'all broke me down...I admit it...I polished all seven pair of my boat shoes/camp mocs last Thursday, getting em ready for the season! I feel "Branded" and about to have the tarnished brass buttons popped right off my sack, navy blazer and sent off to wander the desolate reaches of Style Forum hell, alone!


----------



## mcarthur

great way to start the week. single or double sole?


----------



## mcarthur

Eagle-
That activity should be delegated to the grandchildren


----------



## qwerty

WHAT IS B&H?????????????????????


----------



## XdryMartini

qwerty said:


> WHAT IS B&H?????????????????????


Big & Heavy... :icon_smile_big:

Don't feel bad, Tom Park had to tell me last week...


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Eagle-
> That activity should be delegated to the grandchildren


As always, excellent advice. Thank you Mac!


----------



## paper clip

eagle2250 said:


> All right...y'all broke me down...I admit it...I polished all seven pair of my boat shoes/camp mocs last Thursday, getting em ready for the season! I feel "Branded" and about to have the tarnished brass buttons popped right off my sack, navy blazer and sent off to wander the desolate reaches of Style Forum hell, alone!


You're not alone, Eagle. While I don't POLISH my boat/casual shoes, I do give them a coat of mink oil at the beginning of the season, and when they look particularly dingy or faded during the season, a cleaning with Lexol leather cleaner wipes and Lexol leather conditioner wipes to keep 'em looking fresh.


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

It's my Happy Birthday and I'm getting the house prepped for guest tomorrow. Later I'll switch shoes and enjoy this day with my wife.
These are today's "get things done" boots.
These boots started as a camel color. Not a smooth leather and not a rough suede. Once they were scuffed there was nothing I could do to fix it. I think this leather was designed to have a distressed, broken in look, even minor scuffs are permanent.
I've redyed and tried different conditioners and suede products. I'm not sure what type of leather AE calls this. I haven't seen it on any other model.

The bottom photo shows the boots without conditioner and look very distressed.

Allen Edmonds Viking II

I wonder what happened to Viking I


----------



## Sartre

Crownship -- you own many nice shoes. Do you ever wear any trousers other than jeans? Would show off the shoes to much better advantage...

TJS


----------



## PittDoc

While Eagle was polishing his mocs/boat shoes, I spent some time catching up with my shells. Applied edge dressing and a microscopic amount of polish to a few that needed it.

Question - What does one use for edge dressing on natural edge shoes like this one? I have brown and black dressing can't find any 'clear.'


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> While Eagle was polishing his mocs/boat shoes, I spent some time catching up with my shells. Applied edge dressing and a microscopic amount of polish to a few that needed it.
> 
> Question - What does one use for edge dressing on natural edge shoes like this one? I have brown and black dressing can't find any 'clear.'


I am assuming LS will have the answer


----------



## mcarthur

CS-

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Crownship

Sartre said:


> Crownship -- you own many nice shoes. Do you ever wear any trousers other than jeans? Would show off the shoes to much better advantage...
> 
> TJS


Thanks.
It's funny that you said that because I was going to start wearing dress slacks and khakis in more of my photos. I've got plenty of dress slacks but my office is in my house so I'm not required to wear them everyday. Sometimes I may wear jeans in a photo but wore khakis during the day.
For years I only wore dress pants and khakis. I've started wearing jeans again for nearly 2 years now. I swung the pendulum from dress to more casual. 
Now I'm going back to a happy medium because no matter how good it feels to be in jeans I still prefer to be better dressed even when it's not required.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS-
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thank you
It was a great day.


----------



## PittDoc

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS
> Snuff Suede, flex welt
> Invisible OTC, yes, I'm working on the tan...


These look great for city walking - am I right? I've got some Euro travel coming up and need something comfortable for long-distance walking on cobblestone.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Those are tempting. Nice posts gentlemen.

Beginning a LHS run:










Alden LHS black shell


----------



## XdryMartini

PittDoc said:


> These look great for city walking - am I right? I've got some Euro travel coming up and need something comfortable for long-distance walking on cobblestone.


Pitt,

They are indeed very comfortable. The flex welt and the oiled leather sole are great for walking, but since the sole is kind of thin, I'm not sure how it would fare on cobblestone. You can also try Alden's Camp Mocc w/ the driving sole. I wouldn't have guessed it when I got them, but they are even more comfortable for walking. When it's cold outside, I have a pair of Alden LHS in #8 shell w/ a crepe sole that's very comfortable too. And yes, we expect pics from Europe when you get back.


----------



## eagle2250

PittDoc said:


> ...Question - What does one use for edge dressing on natural edge shoes like this one? I have brown and black dressing can't find any 'clear.'...


On shoes with a natural tone on the sole edge, I use either neutral or tan Kiwi polish and it seems to do the trick. I also have never seen clear or neutral edge dressing.


----------



## ds23pallas

XdryMartini said:


> Pitt,
> 
> They are indeed very comfortable. The flex welt and the oiled leather sole are great for walking, but since the sole is kind of thin, I'm not sure how it would fare on cobblestone. You can also try Alden's Camp Mocc w/ the driving sole. I wouldn't have guessed it when I got them, but they are even more comfortable for walking. When it's cold outside, I have a pair of Alden LHS in #8 shell w/ a crepe sole that's very comfortable too. And yes, we expect pics from Europe when you get back.


I agree with XdryMartini here. I have the Flex-Welt bit loafer and while very comfortable, I find the sole thinner than is the norm for Alden. I also find them a bit more slippery on some surfaces. I find the regular LHS better for long distance walking.

Xdry - I was wondering if you could comment on your LHS with a crepe sole. Where did you get them resoled in such a manner? I imagine it was not through Alden as it is my understanding they won't resole the LHS in anything other than the single leather sole.


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Flex welt V-tip
Snuff Suede
Anonymous OTC

I see a trend for me thins week...


----------



## XdryMartini

ds23pallas said:


> I agree with XdryMartini here. I have the Flex-Welt bit loafer and while very comfortable, I find the sole thinner than is the norm for Alden. I also find them a bit more slippery on some surfaces. I find the regular LHS better for long distance walking.
> 
> Xdry - I was wondering if you could comment on your LHS with a crepe sole. Where did you get them resoled in such a manner? I imagine it was not through Alden as it is my understanding they won't resole the LHS in anything other than the single leather sole.


The LHS's were actually new from Alden... A customer from Europe defaulted on a special order and the shipment came to Alden of DC perhaps a year ago. They have the crepe sole that is on some of the other standard shoes and is VERY comfortable for walking. I think you may be mistaken about resoling - it has been my understanding that you can have any Alden shoe resoled at their factory with any sole available from Alden. Hope that helps. Give Kathy a call in DC and see if she has any more in stock. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## playdohh22

*XdryMartini* - Both very nice Aldens. And the suede makes them all the better. I am too use to seeing cordovan LHS on here.


----------



## ds23pallas

XdryMartini said:


> The LHS's were actually new from Alden... A customer from Europe defaulted on a special order and the shipment came to Alden of DC perhaps a year ago. They have the crepe sole that is on some of the other standard shoes and is VERY comfortable for walking. I think you may be mistaken about resoling - it has been my understanding that you can have any Alden shoe resoled at their factory with any sole available from Alden. Hope that helps. Give Kathy a call in DC and see if she has any more in stock. :icon_smile_big:


Interesting. I queried the forum on the "LHS Picture Thread" a week or so ago about resoling my LHS in something other than the standard leather sole, more out of curiosity than anything else. It seems the general thought was that Alden would prefer not to fiddle with the aesthetics of their iconic 986. If you have the opportunity, I would appreciate seeing a picture of the crepe-soled LHS. I find myself wanting to wear mine even more frequently than I do already, but choosing not to due to wet or snowy conditions.


----------



## bd79cc

babycatcher said:


> ^ Those are tempting. Nice posts gentlemen.
> 
> Beginning a LHS run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS black shell


Nice 987s! I'm wearing mine today.


----------



## tntele

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS
> Snuff Suede, flex welt
> Invisible OTC, yes, I'm working on the tan...


Great shoes, I've been wanting them since Tom @ Leathersoul posted his last year. What is the difference between the "flex welt" suede LHS and the regular 986? Same last (Van)? Same fit?


----------



## Crownship

PittDoc said:


> While Eagle was polishing his mocs/boat shoes, I spent some time catching up with my shells. Applied edge dressing and a microscopic amount of polish to a few that needed it.
> 
> Question - What does one use for edge dressing on natural edge shoes like this one? I have brown and black dressing can't find any 'clear.'
> 
> [[/IMG]


I've done a few of things for the natural sole edge. Allen Edmonds does make a neutral sole edge dressing. It's safe because it's water soluable. The disadvantage is that it doesn't last very long especially if it gets wet.
Neutral wax is good but doesn't last.
Fiebing's edge ink would be great but thet only make brown and black.

I'll share one of my secrets that many here will think overboard. I took an empty fingernail polish bottle and filled it with automotive acrylic laquer clearcoat from a spray can. I use a Q-tip to apply it to the sole and heel edge. It's harder and last longer than AEs neutral and gives the edge a deeper color. It last a long time and covers scratches very well. 
It's a lot more work but I like the results.


----------



## XdryMartini

tntele said:


> Great shoes, I've been wanting them since Tom @ Leathersoul posted his last year. What is the difference between the "flex welt" suede LHS and the regular 986? Same last (Van)? Same fit?


Flex welt soles are more... um... flexible, a bit thinner and yes, the LHS are on the Van last, same fit, at least for me. Also, something nice is that they don't need any breaking in and are a bit lighter too. VERY good for summertime wear, especially in the recent east coast early summer heat. Hope that helps.


----------



## PittDoc

^ Thanks everyone for the edge-dressing tips. I have some neutral polish I may try. Perhaps a trip to the hardware store for some clear acrylic coating of some type will work. A small can should last a lifetime.


----------



## mcarthur

A tassel slip oh
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Hoof

eagle2250 said:


> On shoes with a natural tone on the sole edge, I use either neutral or tan Kiwi polish and it seems to do the trick. I also have never seen clear or neutral edge dressing.


Allen Edmonds has a natural edge dressing that is clear. I use them on my AE Hillcrests quite frequently.


----------



## eagle2250

^ Thanks Hoof! If I can put my hands on the natural edge dressing, I will give it a try.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Love those snuff suedes. No suede for me yet...we will see.

Today:










Alden 986

(the NSTs the other day indeed have double oak soles)


----------



## mcarthur

BB PTB
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden LHS model 71784
Burgundy shell
Crepe soles

ds23pallas, hope that helps you out...


----------



## PittDoc

I'll add my loafers to the parade today. Not an interesting sock choice but the rest are the wash.

Polo Darlton/Marlowe (C&J) brown shell cordovan


----------



## ds23pallas

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS model 71784
> Burgundy shell
> Crepe soles
> 
> ds23pallas, hope that helps you out...


Thank you for posting the picture. It is helpful but right now I'm distracted by qwerty's Weston 180s.


----------



## mcarthur

BC,PD and XM-
Nice show of LHS


----------



## JayJay

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS model 71784
> Burgundy shell
> Crepe soles
> 
> ds23pallas, hope that helps you out...


I like the crepe sole on the loafers.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Those indeed look very cool.

Today:










Alden LHS cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

bc-
a very nice collection of 986's. Keep up the go work


----------



## bd79cc

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS model 71784
> Burgundy shell
> Crepe soles
> 
> ds23pallas, hope that helps you out...


Wow!!!


----------



## dwebber18

I'm rocking some Sperry 2 eye boat shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

*More Brit loafers are coming*



















Lobb loafers with jeans or black khakis, nice comfortable shoes.

John Lobb Lopez
black calf

Still waiting for those crocodile belly loafers to show up.


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> ^ Thanks Hoof! If I can put my hands on the natural edge dressing, I will give it a try.


Hey I'm feeling left out. I mentioned the Allen Edmonds natural heel & sole edge dressing first. At least give me an A+ for the creativity for the clearcoat option.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JayJay

Crownship, it's nice to see the Lobbs.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Nice Lobbs!

Today:










Alden LHS whiskey shell


----------



## mcarthur

^CS and BC-
very nice


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> Hey I'm feeling left out. I mentioned the Allen Edmonds natural heel & sole edge dressing first. At least give me an A+ for the creativity for the clearcoat option.:icon_smile_big:


Please forgive my oversight, I've been so overwhelmed by the incredible collection of foot-gear you have been so generously sharing with us through pictures, I have failed to give your words of advice fair play. In fact your advice on the AE natural heel and edge dressing may result in the only score I'm going to enjoy during the present AE tent sale event! Thanks!


----------



## PittDoc

Crownship - nice to see Lobbs here on the Trad board
BC - great looking Whiskey loafers (we would like to see some action shots too!)

Loafers of another breed...

Gucci bit loafers in brown calf skin


----------



## XdryMartini

Crown - Great Lobbs!!
McArthur - Wonderful boots!! If I could only make the time to get mine to shine like yours!! :teacha:

My contribution for the day:










Alden Longwings

Whiskey shell

Pantherella Argyle OTC


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
good day for long wings. very nice B&H whiskey shells.


----------



## playdohh22

crownship, babycatcher, xdrymartini - Very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## The Louche

PittDoc said:


> Crownship - nice to see Lobbs here on the Trad board
> BC - great looking Whiskey loafers (we would like to see some action shots too!)
> 
> Loafers of another breed...
> 
> Gucci bit loafers in brown calf skin


PD,

Very well done. I am a huge fan of the old Gucci bit - wearing mine now. I saw this particular model recently and like it very much. The updated colors on the ribbon look much nicer and more utilitarian than the original green and red to me. Unfortunately, I am 25, and given that I already own 1 pair of Guccis, my dollar is better spent on other menswear items at the moment... or investments... or more high-test for my thirsty-ass rotary...


----------



## PittDoc

The Louche said:


> PD,
> 
> Very well done. I am a huge fan of the old Gucci bit - wearing mine now. I saw this particular model recently and like it very much. The updated colors on the ribbon look much nicer and more utilitarian than the original green and red to me. Unfortunately, I am 25, and given that I already own 1 pair of Guccis, my dollar is better spent on other menswear items at the moment... or investments... or more high-test for my thirsty-ass rotary...


Louche - thanks for the positive feedback. These were a gift from Mrs. PittDoc, and my last pair of G-loafers before resuming my shell cordovan addiction. The AAAC Trads are somewhat divided regarding bit loafers and I admit these are rather "dainty" compared to the B&H today.

Once you're my age (not quite double yours) I'm sure you'll have a closet full of high-quality shoes. It's taken me this long to acquire 1/2 dozen Gucci and as many B&H Aldens.

BTW - I too was driving a rotary at your age (red RX7) and complaining about $1/gal gas!


----------



## WingtipTom

XdryMartini said:


> My contribution for the day:
> Alden Longwings
> Whiskey shell
> Pantherella Argyle OTC





mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


Great looking shoes, gentlemen! Very handsome.


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## The Louche

PittDoc said:


> Louche - thanks for the positive feedback. These were a gift from Mrs. PittDoc, and my last pair of G-loafers before resuming my shell cordovan addiction. The AAAC Trads are somewhat divided regarding bit loafers and I admit these are rather "dainty" compared to the B&H today.
> 
> Once you're my age (not quite double yours) I'm sure you'll have a closet full of high-quality shoes. It's taken me this long to acquire 1/2 dozen Gucci and as many B&H Aldens.
> 
> BTW - I too was driving a rotary at your age (red RX7) and complaining about $1/gal gas!


PD,

Nice stuff indeed - glad to hear that you're down with rotary power, as thirsty as it is! Nothing quite like pulling off that 1-2 shift at 9,000 RPM!

What is B&H, BTW? Not sure I know that term.

I know the AAAT crew isn't always into bit loafers, but they are decidedly the most louche loafers one can wear within reason, and I'm not trad. I'm louche.

Anyhow - where in pittsburgh do you doctor? I have a cousin that doctors in stubenville, OH...


----------



## Harris

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS model 71784
> Burgundy shell
> Crepe soles
> 
> ds23pallas, hope that helps you out...


71784, eh? Just when you thought you'd seen (or heard of) every model Alden has made...

That's a fine looking shoe.


----------



## Crownship

*Sharkskin lovers unite!*
























Another AE favorite.
I know I know. I'm pretty enthusiastic with the sharkskin shoe photos. What kind of shark? Tiger. 
Actually the stripes are just the way AE dyed the shoes. Not really natural markings. These shoes are as tough as nails. The skin is hard like plastic and is impossible to scuff. These came with tassel laces but I didn't care for them.
I'd love to have more shoes made of this but I rarely see it.
If somebody can capture "Jaws" I'll pay to have some shoes made from his hide.:icon_smile_big:

Allen Edmonds Nassau
brown sharkskin


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> Another AE favorite.
> I know I know. I'm pretty enthusiastic with the sharkskin shoe photos. What kind of shark? Tiger.
> Actually the stripes are just the way AE dyed the shoes. Not really natural markings. These shoes are as tough as nails. The skin is hard like plastic and is impossible to scuff. These came with tassel laces but I didn't care for them.
> I'd love to have more shoes made of this but I rarely see it.
> If somebody can capture "Jaws" I'll pay to have some shoes made from his hide.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Allen Edmonds Nassau
> brown sharkskin


Those really scare me.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
thank you. Your shine is outatanding
B&H= big and heavy


----------



## playdohh22

LeatherSOUL said:


> Those really scare me.


Scary, indeed.


----------



## babycatcher

^ great posts today all! It is nice to see Uncle's whiskey long wings have a "sole mate" out there too.

PD--will get working on those action shots, if a phone camera will suffice....nice bits.


----------



## mcarthur

^phone camera should work


----------



## cowboyjack

A gently used pair of handmade J.L. Mercer and Son custom black iguana lizard boots that probably retailed for near a grand brand new.

If I had any idea how to use an electronic camera I would gladly post a pic., but alas, it is well beyond me in my fountain pen and paper world.


----------



## babycatcher

Gotta work today:










Alden tassel #8 shell


----------



## PittDoc

Wow and Wow - amazing longwings. I just had to put them together. Whiskey and Ravello have similar characteristics - red/gold patina, elegantly casual, and impossible to find! Looks like they prompt similar sock selection too.


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship, those shark wing tips are absolutely incredible...love the striping effect! How do you get the high gloss shine? The best I can do with my black shark Sheltons is a soft luster, using Kiwi paste.


----------



## XdryMartini

^^^ WOW, I have never seen shark skin shoes before!! I'm very impressed...










Alden full strap loafer
Revello shell
Brioni socks w/ blue stripes


----------



## cowboyjack

I've seen custom sharkskin cowboy boots, but those shoes are really... astounding!


----------



## eagle2250

XdryMartini said:


> ...
> 
> Alden full strap loafer
> Revello shell
> Brioni socks w/ blue stripes


Hoping not to get an inter-service rivalry started here(?) but, I had not realized that Marines had such great taste in footwear. Seriously, you have quite a splendid collection going there. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Crownship

*Shark Tale*



eagle2250 said:


> Crownship, those shark wing tips are absolutely incredible...love the striping effect! How do you get the high gloss shine? The best I can do with my black shark Sheltons is a soft luster, using Kiwi paste.


Hey Eagle thanks. 
You're not going to find too many tiger striped sharkskin shoes around. 
Allen Edmonds used a different method to finish these. My Belmont sharkskin shoes like your Sheltons have a more poreous surface and can't really be shined to a high gloss. These have a smooth surface so it doesn't take much to shine them. 
I alternate between a couple of leather condtioners. One has a little bit of wax in the formula and both can achieve a shine.

















How can you not like these shoes? Two scoops of raisins or two large meatballs.


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> Those really scare me.


They're not scary. They're "hideously beautiful".:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

Mcarthur and xdrymartini, very nice post of Alden longwing shells. They look like cousins.


----------



## cowboyjack

Wearing shoes like those sharkskins expresses a certain sartorial self confidence that is not to be trifled with.


----------



## TBOWES

If they were the only shoes in the world, I think I would go barefoot. However to each his own.


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden full-strap loafers in black calf


----------



## Crownship

cowboyjack said:


> Wearing shoes like those sharkskins expresses a certain sartorial self confidence that is not to be trifled with.


That's true. But I do have certain lines I won't cross. Like wearing spectators with a pair of shorts, or a sneaker and suit combo or a tutu of any color. Well... maybe I'd try sharkskin spectators with a lime green tutu, but I don't think I'd have the self confidence to wear pink.:icon_smile_big:

Don't qoute me on this.


----------



## Crownship

Johnston Murphy's best. The Crown Aristocraft line. These were made before they moved their factory out of the U.S. These are American shoes at their finest just like Allen Edmonds, Alden and older Florsheim ect.
Today is one of those days business dress is required.

Johnston Murphy Crown Aristocraft
Georgetown 
black calf


----------



## Naval Gent

*The "Real Me"*

It rained last night, and I had mulch to sling today:









This is my second pair since the '70s.

Scott


----------



## Sartre

^ Now THAT'S some footwear. (Pity they don't come in shell. :icon_smile_wink


----------



## babycatcher

^ Great posts one and all.


----------



## cowboyjack

Today it is a benchmade pair of brown calfskin "No Name Boot Company" cowboy boots with a rounded toe, my absolute favorite pair right now, paired with an Austin Reed navy blue suit, blue striped BB buttondown and red rep bowtie. 

Unfortunately, the bootmaker has had serious health problems and likely will never be in the business again.

One of these days I really do have to join the 21st century and learn how to use a digital camera.


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden driving mocc
Snuff suede
Invisible socks

Lots of walking around shopping today and these are my most comfortable shoes... next to my Sperry topsiders


----------



## Impeccable Tailoring

XdryMartini said:


> Alden driving mocc
> Snuff suede
> *Invisible socks*
> 
> Lots of walking around shopping today and these are my most comfortable shoes... next to my Sperry topsiders


Where did you find invisible socks like those? I've never seen ones that don't show at all. While I find socklessness extremely comfortable myself, sometimes I just want to get the look without having to do all the maintenance that going sans socks requires (the babypowder, the shoe trees, etc). I'd certainly wear socks more often if they didn't show the way yours don't.

Great shoes by the way.


----------



## B R A N D X®

Impeccable Tailoring said:


> Where did you find invisible socks like those? I've never seen ones that don't show at all. While I find socklessness extremely comfortable myself, sometimes I just want to get the look without having to do all the maintenance that going sans socks requires (the babypowder, the shoe trees, etc). I'd certainly wear socks more often if they didn't show the way yours don't.
> 
> Great shoes by the way.


Sorry to jump in on this......I wear AE invisible socks with my Quoddys. They are visible at the heel when you first put the shoes on, but after a few minutes they sort of settle down in to the shoe to ride lower on the heel and become completely invisible.

FWIW......YMMV.:icon_smile:

I still think shoe trees are essential and I rotate b/w three pair of identical shoes for maximum odor prevention. That's the only sure fire way I have found to prevent stink foot with leather shoes here in The South.


----------



## babycatcher

Invisible socks? Hmmmm. Pentagon stealth technology becomes sartorial?










Alden chukka #8 shell


----------



## playdohh22




----------



## XdryMartini

Weejuns from around 1982


----------



## bd79cc

playdohh22 said:


>


Nice. What are they?


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "McAllister" in black calf


----------



## LeatherSOUL

God, I love these shoes. NST in Snuff Suede. In the morning when I put them on, they're slightly tight, but by the time I get into the shop, they're perfectly comfortable.

6/16/08


----------



## Crownship

*Big/ Heavy Day*

















You won't find too many of these around. These are U.S. made Hanovers in shell. These were new/old stock I bought years ago online from a store I believe closed. I'd like to find out when Hanover stopped making shell shoes.

Seems like every U.S. dress shoe manufacturer made a shell cordovan, longwing double soled shoe at one time, and put their own coating or dye on top of the burgundy.

Hanover longwing
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## playdohh22

CS - :thumbs-up:



bd79cc said:


> Nice. What are they?


Thank you. They are Loake - shells?


----------



## wolfhound986

Xdry Martini, nice '82 Weejuns, my pair from the 90s didn't make it into the 00s, stitching unraveled, completely worn out.

Playdohh, the Loakes are looking well.

Crownship, good to see the Hanovers. Not as pricey as Alden or AE, a solid mid-range shoe. I remember they had stores across the country and a mail order catalog which carried Hanover plus Bostonian. The stores and catalog disappeared around 97-99 perhaps? Indeed, sad to see many of the US made brands go by the wayside.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Nice posts. Love those Hanovers especially. Actually, love them ALL. Snuff suede--hmm. May have to take the suede plunge. Too bad LS doesn't have much in E width.










Alden PTB cigar shell


----------



## PittDoc

These pics make me lust for some snuff suede. They look just right for summer.
Great Hanovers. Lots of lovely B&H the last couple days, here's mine,

Alden Wingtip in Ravello Shell


----------



## Crownship

Another big heavy day.

Florsheim Kenmore 
Tan


----------



## babycatcher

^ Nice posts PD and CS!










Alden PTB #8 shell


----------



## Rossini

LeatherSOUL said:


> God, I love these shoes. NST in Snuff Suede. In the morning when I put them on, they're slightly tight, but by the time I get into the shop, they're perfectly comfortable.
> 
> 6/16/08


LeatherSOUL, these are very handsome and very comfortable looking shoes! I am going off now to look up what NST means!!

Babycatcher, I like your last two Aldens too.


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Perf Straight tip Bluchers
#8 sc
Socks from a long time ago...

Would these have been better w/ a blue suit??


----------



## PittDoc

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Perf Straight tip Bluchers
> #8 sc
> Socks from a long time ago...
> 
> Would these have been better w/ a blue suit??


What last are those? Barrie? Snap?

C&J for PRL loafers
Brown Shell Cordovan
Pantherella OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

^ PD, NICE loafers!!

Mine are on the Leydon last...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

6/18/06...EG Westminster in Rosewood Country Calf.

Johnnie and Bill's LeatherSOUL Cap Toes in the background.


----------



## Crownship

Lots of great variety today, monk straps, Brits and shell.
For me it's B&H.


----------



## Crownship

*Big Heavy Day*










My AE classics

Allen Edmonds Cambridge
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Preu Pummel

AE McClain in Tan Calf and White Buck.
Hooray for specs and seer.

Those were purchased off the Ebay store, and I think the defect is the wrinkling of the leathers on the arch.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Preu Pummel said:


> AE McClain in Tan Calf and White Buck.
> Hooray for specs and seer.


Wow, love the color on those specs! Bravo!


----------



## Preu Pummel

LeatherSOUL said:


> Wow, love the color on those specs! Bravo!


They are stunners.
I purchased the BurBone ones and lamented not being able to spend $500 to custom something like these... then they showed up as rejected shoes on their auction site the next day. Hell, I purchased them immediately. They are really special.

Someone on here said there is a store in the USA that orders these yearly, if I remember right. If you can dredge up the info you can get a pair without having to custom order the leathers and spend a lot less cash than a custom.


----------



## babycatcher

CS, PD and PP--awesome. I don't have the courage for the specs though.










Alden saddle #8 shell


----------



## PittDoc

Nice BC!

Alden captoe blucher
Cigar shell cordovan
Pantherella BTC cotton socks


----------



## LeatherSOUL

^ Love those cigar 2160s PD!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

6/19/08...B&H yet Elegant EG Beaulieus in #8 SC, B&H Double Leather Sole.

I want to say 4 of my vices in the picture but they're not bad things so let's call them hobbies...(iced coffee, shoes, Japanese denim, and AAAC). By the way, the scotch is hiding to the left of the manila folder.


----------



## PittDoc

OOOOH - EG's on the Trad forum! As if I wasn't already spending too much $$ on shoes.

Those are really beautiful Tom.


----------



## XdryMartini

Tom - NICE EG's!! 
PD - Ditto!!










I only have humble B&H Alden black sc wingtips...


----------



## playdohh22

^ nice shoes and alienware.


----------



## babycatcher

^Ditto. As a plus, the socks and the glaze finish on the alienware match nicely.


----------



## XdryMartini

playdohh22 said:


> ^ nice shoes and alienware.


You forgot to mention the Marine Corps desert cammo cover (hat for civilians) hanging on the door. :devil:


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Bradley
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Philip12

XdryMartini and Pittdoc, you seem to have shoes on the Leydon last. How does the width compare to the Hampton last? I have wide feet and I'm afraid even E width won't be wide enough.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:



















Alden wing tip blucher cigar shell


----------



## playdohh22

XdryMartini said:


> You forgot to mention the Marine Corps desert cammo cover (hat for civilians) hanging on the door. :devil:


No, you got it all wrong. I didn't forget. I wanted to see if anyone else could contemplate the hat. And well, since you did, I reckon you are quite skilled at this -

More or less, no ? :icon_smile:

EDIT: what the heck. it was you that posted that photo ! shoot.


----------



## PittDoc

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds Bradley
> burgundy shell cordovan


CS - Those may be the best-looking AE's I've seen. Was this a special order?



Philip12 said:


> XdryMartini and Pittdoc, you seem to have shoes on the Leydon last. How does the width compare to the Hampton last? I have wide feet and I'm afraid even E width won't be wide enough.


I don't currently have any Leydon last shoes. Mine are mostly Aberdeen or Hampton. I believe Hampton has a wider toe box than others but has a more pointed toe overall. Tom from LeatherSole should be able to shed some light on your question.



babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> Alden wing tip blucher cigar shell


Love the "action shot" BC.

Today:
Alden captoe bal (Hampton last)
Ravello Shell Cordovan

Dead camera battery so only iPhone pics today!  Second image is closer to actual color.

This pair has some troublesome, pre-AAAC, discoloration in the creases which just won't go away no matter how many extended "Mac treatments" they get. _Warning to others, only rarely polish shell cordovan using minuscule doses._


----------



## playdohh22

PD - was the second photo, really taken by an iphone ?


----------



## XdryMartini

A monochromatic day for me...

Alden tan suede chukka's


----------



## PittDoc

playdohh22 said:


> PD - was the second photo, really taken by an iphone ?


Yes - that's probably the best pic I've ever gotten out of that phone. Most have the colors way off. I had to correct the top photo a good bit and it still wasn't right.


----------



## XdryMartini

Philip12 said:


> XdryMartini and Pittdoc, you seem to have shoes on the Leydon last. How does the width compare to the Hampton last? I have wide feet and I'm afraid even E width won't be wide enough.


Philip,

I don't have any shoes on the Hampton last, but the Laydon last is pretty roomy, but not as broad as the Barrie last.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Philip,
> 
> I don't have any shoes on the Hampton last, but the Laydon last is pretty roomy, but not as broad as the Barrie last.


Leydon fits true to size. If you are a 10E on the Barrie, you'd be a 10.5E on the Leydon. E is the widest the Leydon goes so be careful if you are wider than that on the Hampton.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

It's Aloha Friday...Paraboot Boat Shoes coupled with khaki shorts and a maroon Reyn's Aloha Shirt.


----------



## JohnMS

Anyone else want to make a trip to Hawaii and add LeatherSoul's store as part of the trip? I haven't been to Hawaii since 1995, but the next time we go (hopefully in 2 years or less) I'm heading to Tom's store.


----------



## PittDoc

JohnMS said:


> Anyone else want to make a trip to Hawaii and add LeatherSoul's store as part of the trip? I haven't been to Hawaii since 1995, but the next time we go (hopefully in 2 years or less) I'm heading to Tom's store.


Count me in. I've got a bunch of Frequent Flyer miles I need to burn before the US airline industry goes belly-up or discontinues their FF programs "due to high fuel prices." Free First Class flight to Hawaii and Leather Soul --- doesn't get much better! Now where's that Aloha shirt...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

How great would that be? I'd bring out the food and drinks and we'd have a blast! Aloha shirts only!


----------



## Crownship

PittDoc said:


> CS - Those may be the best-looking AE's I've seen. Was this a special order?


Thanks
AE has made Bradley in shell for years. I think they're still available.

So you think those are even better looking than my striped sharkskin?:icon_smile_big:









I think these would look great in LeatherSoul's store. I can picture it..Aldens, and these AE sharkskin shoes on a surfboard display.


----------



## playdohh22

PittDoc said:


> Yes.


Wow. That is one impressive photo coming from an iphone.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> I think these would look great in LeatherSoul's store. I can picture it..Aldens, and these AE sharkskin shoes on a surfboard display.


Hmmm...Alden and AE next to eachother on a display...


----------



## XdryMartini

I talked to AE corporate last week and was told that they aren't making the sharkskin any more...  I blame high gas prices!!!


----------



## wolfhound986

Crownship said:


> Thanks
> AE has made Bradley in shell for years. I think they're still available.


The AE Bradley in burgundy shell is still available, one of the few classic models they still offer, an extremely nice one. They used to also offer them in various colors in calfskin.


----------



## videocrew

XdryMartini said:


> I talked to AE corporate last week and was told that they aren't making the sharkskin any more...  I blame high gas prices!!!


Clearly the time has come to take shark-acquisition matters into your own hands: https://www.geekologie.com/2008/06/knife_injects_compressed_gas_i.php


----------



## qwerty

wolfhound986 said:


> The AE Bradley in burgundy shell is still available, one of the few classic models they still offer, an extremely nice one. They used to also offer them in various colors in calfskin.


Nordstrom's in San Francisco (in the SF Center, at 5th and Market) was clearing out shell Bradleys for $250 or something like that last summer. I love the burgundy shell AE uses -- it is much more "natural" (and brown) than Alden's color 8. That said, I don't think the stitched toe on the AEs compares to what Alden does on the LHS or the NST.


----------



## XdryMartini

Took my dad out for a belated Father's day celebration.

G&G Grant - Vintage Oak w/ taps.


----------



## Topsider

Sperry canvas CVOs.


----------



## Topsider

PittDoc said:


> Dead camera battery so only iPhone pics today!


Those look pretty good. Lately, I've been taking pictures with my Palm Centro (see above), but they're nowhere near as high-resolution. However, it's very easy to send them to my Mac using Bluetooth, enabling true "spur of the moment" photography.


----------



## Bradford

Footjoys


----------



## XdryMartini

Ditto... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PittDoc

^ and ^^ Ha, ha! I thought about posting all day but when I saw the above I had to pull out my iPhone and share my favorites from today. These FJ's _really_ need a shine.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## qwerty

Topsider said:


> Sperry canvas CVOs.


Topsider -- where did you find those CVOs? I've been looking for a pair like that for years but thought Sperry had discontinued them in favor of the padded throat "Striper" model.


----------



## Philip12

qwerty said:


> Topsider -- where did you find those CVOs? I've been looking for a pair like that for years but thought Sperry had discontinued them in favor of the padded throat "Striper" model.


They look like the classic Vans skateboard shoes. I used to like these a lot, long time ago...


----------



## Philip12

Pittdoc, XdryMartini and Tom, thanks for the advice. I think I'm going half a size up for the Leydon last.


----------



## Topsider

qwerty said:


> Topsider -- where did you find those CVOs? I've been looking for a pair like that for years but thought Sperry had discontinued them in favor of the padded throat "Striper" model.


I think they have. Those are old (ca. 1990's), they just don't get worn very much.


----------



## babycatcher

These are so comfy, I just had to move them up in the rotation. I seem to favor the PTB for comfort--not sure why they seem to offer more support than the LW---very same size and last, after all. Anyone else experienced anything like this?










Alden PTB cigar


----------



## mcarthur

A full strap slip-on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

babycatcher said:


> These are so comfy, I just had to move them up in the rotation. I seem to favor the PTB for comfort--not sure why they seem to offer more support than the LW---very same size and last, after all. Anyone else experienced anything like this?
> 
> Alden PTB cigar


BC - nice looking PTB; I don't have any of the Barrie last models so I can't help w/ your Q.



mcarthur said:


> A full strap slip-on
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Mac - nicely elegant; quite a contrast in style from BabyCatcher's today


----------



## babycatcher

LeatherSOUL said:


> Hmmm...Alden and AE next to eachother on a display...


"...dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria..."--Dr. Peter Venkman


----------



## PittDoc

Rerun from recent but I'm having a suit altered and I needed to wear these. (FYI Playdohh22, another iPhone pic)

Alden captoe bals
Ravello shell cordovan


----------



## WingtipTom

babycatcher said:


> Alden PTB cigar





mcarthur said:


> A full strap slip-on
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC





PittDoc said:


> Alden captoe bals
> Ravello shell cordovan


Outstanding array of Aldens, gentlemen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Berkley" in black calf


----------



## JayJay

babycatcher said:


> These are so comfy, I just had to move them up in the rotation. I seem to favor the PTB for comfort--not sure why they seem to offer more support than the LW---very same size and last, after all. Anyone else experienced anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB cigar


Yes, my plain toe shells are very comfortable, more so than my longwings. I wore my burgundy shells today and enjoyed them tremendously. It occurred to me after walking quite a distance to meet a friend for lunch that my shoes were extremely comfortable and the most comfortable of all my shoes. Fortunately, I also have them in Cigar and Whiskey; they'll all be in the rotation this week.


----------



## babycatcher

^ WT Tom-thank you. Nice AE's.

JayJay--please post pics, especially the whiskey. With no adornment at all to hide flaws, that must be some really pristine shell---I can't wait to see it.

If I could only wear one shoe, it would be the PTB...not necessarily for the looks, though they are not bad....


----------



## mcarthur

Tomorrow will be PTB-
Gentlemen show your colors


----------



## mcarthur

PD-
Thank you


----------



## Reddington

These look great for 18 year-old shoes. Nice to see some classic Sperry's posted.

Cheers.



Topsider said:


> Sperry canvas CVOs.


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> Hmmm...Alden and AE next to eachother on a display...


Man O man! I've got something to show you! Stay tuned.


----------



## Crownship

*Possible shark shortage*



XdryMartini said:


> I talked to AE corporate last week and was told that they aren't making the sharkskin any more...  I blame high gas prices!!!


I blame Dr. Evil for cornering the market with "sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads".
Here's proof.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> "...dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria..."--Dr. Peter Venkman


A fellow "Ghost Buster" fan.

Surely it wouldn't be the end of the world as we know it if Alden and AE were together on display. My shoes do it all the time.
I can hear a new song from Stevie Wonder and Paul McCarthy now.." Alden shoes and AE sharkskin too. Live together in perfect harmony".
Okay, I'm pushing it.


----------



## Crownship

I wore the suede Randolph loafers to a wedding and then went home and changed into my spectators for the reception on Saturday. Both locations were only a few miles from my house.
Funny thing is that it was my shoe repair guy's wedding. He's been a friend and my shoe repairman for 6 or 7 years.
I believe he's been in business since the early 70s. He's a good guy and does a lot for the community other than shoes.
In the past 2 weeks I had him put new soles and heels on my AE Cambridge and AE pebble grain Leeds. Both had soles in near new condition but I had bought them used years ago so the insole was heavily imprinted in both. They were too uncomfortable so I hardly wore them.
After reading a thread on AAAC I saw that a couple repair shops could flatten the insoles again possibly better than Allen Edmonds without the wait. 
MY shoe guys said they could do the same thing.They did and the results are fantastic. Flat insoles with a new cork bed and high quality leather soles and heels for only $69.


----------



## Crownship

Monday's vintage AEs

1967 Allen Edmonds Dickson
brown calf


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> Monday's vintage AEs
> 
> 1967 Allen Edmonds Dickson
> brown calf


Very cool.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Ditto!

Just boring old #8 for me:










Alden PTB


----------



## mcarthur

^nothing boring about PTB in burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Enjoyed your pictures of your shoes. What reaction do you get when wearing your spectators?


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS-
> Enjoyed your pictures of your shoes. What reaction do you get when wearing your spectators?


Thanks

Actually nobody said a thing. I saw a few people look down but they didn't say anything. I guess they're more conservative than me.
I saw one guest at the wedding with a seersucker suit on but he wasn't wearing spectators.
One guy at the reception wanted to know where I got my Tommy Bahama shirt.
It's rare that I see spectators here. Just like for years it was rare to see a fedora being worn. 
For years I thought I was one of the only guys that wore a fedora in Minnesota during the cold months. 
Now I see them more but not often. Most men don't wear dress hats or spectators. I'll even say that most men don't wear quality dress shoes. Seems like most men prefer to wear their suits with cheap rubber soled shoes that they don't even polish.


----------



## XdryMartini

Crownship said:


> Seems like most men prefer to wear their suits with cheap rubber soled shoes that they don't even polish.


You just described most of Washington DC!!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> You just described most of Washington DC!!! :icon_smile_wink:


No, you described most of the world.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> No, you described most of the world.


unfortunately you are absolutely correct


----------



## mcarthur

A PTB
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Those babies look new, yes?


----------



## XdryMartini

Florsheim's from 1987. I got these after I graduated from Boot Camp at Parris Island S.C.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

babycatcher said:


> ^ Those babies look new, yes?


If you're talking about Mac's PTBs, I bet they're 20 years old.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

6/24/08...Alden 965s. They have touched both New England snow and Honolulu sand.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> If you're talking about Mac's PTBs, I bet they're 20 years old.


Fairly new purchased twelve ago


----------



## babycatcher

^ Not even teenagers yet!

Today:










Alden LHS whiskey shell


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice


----------



## Philip12

babycatcher said:


> ^ Not even teenagers yet!
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS whiskey shell


I thought your Whiskey LHS got a natural edge trim. These seem to be black. A second pair?


----------



## babycatcher

Nope, just one pair. The ones you are thinking of are probably cigar. In pics, the slightly darker shade of cigar is lightened a little, and whiskey is made darker.

I think the standard for Alden is to do black with whiskey, and natural for cigar--at least that is the pattern I have seen.

Best,

BC


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Nope, just one pair. The ones you are thinking of are probably cigar. In pics, the slightly darker shade of cigar is lightened a little, and whiskey is made darker.
> 
> I think the standard for Alden is to do black with whiskey, and natural for cigar--at least that is the pattern I have seen.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BC


With whiskey I use tan or mid tan and with cigar brown. Best strategy is to minimize your polishing of shells


----------



## mcarthur

A chukka
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> A chukka
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Very nice Mac, they look like they have a regular welt, not the standard reverse on the chukka. Am I correct or just seeing things?


----------



## XdryMartini

A pair of Rider Boot Company Chukkas
Whiskey SC
Oh no!!! I stole Mcarthur's socks!!!
Levi 569's :aportnoy:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> A pair of Rider Boot Company Chukkas
> Whiskey SC
> Oh no!!! I stole Mcarthur's socks!!!
> Levi 569's :aportnoy:


Very nice Bill, I love how the color is so uneven...gives it character and uniqueness.


----------



## PittDoc

Mac and Xdry - those are REALLY amazing chukkas. Mac, do actually ever walk in your shoes? :icon_smile_big: They look absolutely pristine. I wish mine didn't crease so much.

Xdry - everything that Tom said and more. If you're going to emulate someone, Mac isn't a bad role model.


----------



## Preu Pummel

Yesterday...

I really need to clean and refinish that stoop.
Loake Tan Chukkas.


----------



## JayJay

XdryMartini said:


> A pair of Rider Boot Company Chukkas
> Whiskey SC
> Oh no!!! I stole Mcarthur's socks!!!
> Levi 569's :aportnoy:


Wow! Very nice.


----------



## AlanC

Alden spectators:


----------



## mcarthur

LS-
thank you! they are regular welt

XM-
very nice! good taste in socks

PD-
Thank you!

PP-
nice chukkas


----------



## Crownship

Wow. Great looking shoes and boots posted the past couple days. Seems like everybody has shell boots except for me. I'm going to have to change that.
Good to see AlanC posting spectators. 
BC it's nice to see action photos now.

Is it me or does it seem like some of us here start to wear similar shoes or socks the same day? One day it's plain toes, then loafers, longwings, boots ect.
And now xdry is stealing mcarthurs socks and wearing them the same day. Even AlanC is posting spectators. Is this all coincidence or some "footwear phenomenon"?

But I have yet to see someone copy this.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

You can see that these shoes have a slight color difference. 
The flash makes it a little more noticable. I've seen photos of other members shell shoes with one shoe darker/lighter than the other. 
Just one of the interesting characteristics of shell cordovan.

Allen Edmonds Leeds
brown shell


----------



## babycatcher

^ Great lighter colors everyone!

Today:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alden LW #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Wow. Great looking shoes and boots posted the past couple days. Seems like everybody has shell boots except for me. I'm going to have to change that.
> Good to see AlanC posting spectators.
> BC it's nice to see action photos now.
> 
> Is it me or does it seem like some of us here start to wear similar shoes or socks the same day? One day it's plain toes, then loafers, longwings, boots ect.
> And now xdry is stealing mcarthurs socks and wearing them the same day. Even AlanC is posting spectators. Is this all coincidence or some "footwear phenomenon"?
> 
> But I have yet to see someone copy this.:icon_smile_big:


those shoes are scarce. I have only seem the shoes on your feet. keep it up


----------



## mcarthur

BC and CS-
very nice B&H shells


----------



## BobGuam

Well Crownship it has been fascinating to watch your shoe collection unfold over the past few months. I just returned from a trip to the mainland. I looked at a few places but never got to a mall and came back to Guam with no new shoes. What a bummer...But there is always the internet. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DocHolliday

Continuing the recent chukka mania:


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Peddle grain burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

^^^ Fantastic shoes and boots everyone!!!


----------



## AlanC

I couldn't resist wearing my new BR Sahara desert boots in beeswax today despite the heat. How the leather distresses is interesting. These are already opening up nicely. I'm tempted to order a pair in the tan suede.










Now off to go change for this evening's activities.


----------



## Tucker

Alden 984


----------



## Crownship

The golf shoes that became dress shoes.










Allen Edmonds Fairway

Still working through shoe rotation but these were looking good taday.


----------



## AlanC

BB bucks


----------



## babycatcher

^Very nice.

Today:










Alden LHS cigar


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Wingtip Bal
Whiskey SC
I dare Mac to have a pair of these socks!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JayJay

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Wingtip Bal
> Whiskey SC
> I dare Mac to have a pair of these socks!! :icon_smile_big:


I have the shoes, not the socks. Both look great, especially together.


----------



## Hoof

May I ask where you guys find such great socks to go with outstanding shoes?


----------



## Crownship

BobGuam said:


> Well Crownship it has been fascinating to watch your shoe collection unfold over the past few months. I just returned from a trip to the mainland. I looked at a few places but never got to a mall and came back to Guam with no new shoes. What a bummer...But there is always the internet. Thanks for posting!


Thanks BobGuam. Sometimes I'm fancinated how it unfolds as the weeks go by.
Hopefully you can get shipping to your island at a good price. 
Looks like a beautiful island to wear nice shoes...or barefoot in the sand.


----------



## mcarthur

Hoof said:


> May I ask where you guys find such great socks to go with outstanding shoes?


My argyles were purchased at Ben Silver.


----------



## mcarthur

JJ and XM-
very nice wing tip whiskey

XM-
Your argyles are not in my collection


----------



## mcarthur

A indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new BR Sahara desert boots in beeswax today despite the heat. How the leather distresses is interesting. These are already opening up nicely. I'm tempted to order a pair in the tan suede.
> 
> Now off to go change for this evening's activities.


Ohh those look comfy!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> The golf shoes that became dress shoes.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Fairway
> 
> Still working through shoe rotation but these were looking good taday.


C-I simply love those! I have a thing for 2-texture shoes.


----------



## XdryMartini

Mcarthur... I don't know if anyone else has thought this, but I'm in awe of how well all of your sc's are shined!!!


----------



## Rossini

DocHolliday said:


> Continuing the recent chukka mania:


Lovely. Elegant. What are these, Doc?


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Mcarthur... I don't know if anyone else has thought this, but I'm in awe of how well all of your sc's are shined!!!


Thank you! Just follow the Mac procedure


----------



## AlanC

J&M patent pumps


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> J&M patent pumps


Where'd you go Alan?


----------



## AlanC

LeatherSOUL said:


> Where'd you go Alan?


I officiated a wedding. The groomsmen were wearing some sort of patent split bluchers. *sigh*


----------



## Crownship

Nike shoes worn for weightlifting competition.
Allen Edmonds worn for shopping later with wife.

Allen Edmonds Walton


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal oxford
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> C-I simply love those! I have a thing for 2-texture shoes.


Thanks. I haven't seen anymore 2 textured shoes from AE in years.


----------



## Crownship

Nice shoes Mac. I see your also up late getting the post in for the footwear thread.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Nice shoes Mac. I see your also up late getting the post in for the footwear thread.


Thank you! I like your B&H look


----------



## cycliste1

*Bespoke Shell Sneakers*

I can spot a pair of bespoke whiskey shell sneakers from a mile away:icon_smile_big: How did you do in the weightlifting competition? Did you make the board proud?



Crownship said:


> Nike shoes worn for weightlifting competition.
> Allen Edmonds worn for shopping later with wife.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Walton


----------



## AlanC

Polo by C&J captoes


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip bal oxford
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## Joe Beamish

mcarthur, you have such a plentiful rotation of shoes, which are your favorites? 

For example: What are the last 3 pairs you would let go of?


----------



## Crownship

cycliste1 said:


> I can spot a pair of bespoke whiskey shell sneakers from a mile away:icon_smile_big: How did you do in the weightlifting competition? Did you make the board proud?


Good eye on the sneakers. Actually it's a custom sneaker with whiskey shell for the logo and striping, the main part is albino sharkskin. They cost a fortune.
For the competition I wasn't at my best but still got a 1st and 2nd place.
Of course my wife and the rest of my family was proud but I'm always thinking how I can improve. I'm happy but never satisfied with my results.


----------



## Crownship

Brits again.

John Lobb Campus


----------



## Crownship

*The Secret Is Out*



XdryMartini said:


> Mcarthur... I don't know if anyone else has thought this, but I'm in awe of how well all of your sc's are shined!!!


I discovered mcarthur's secret he has been hiding.
I called Alden Shoe Company and asked them about Mac's high shine shell boots and shoes.
The rep told me when Mcarthur special orders his shell cordovan they give him an "exclusive" shell that is reserved for certain VIP clients.
The Alden rep said you have to have a minimum of 75 pairs of shell shoes and boots to qualify for this particular shell cordovan. I was told it's called

_"Horween's Shiney Shell Exclusive Horsehide Deluxe Patent Cordovan"_

The rep said they like to use the acronym *"HASSLE"* free cordovan. Basically it's *maintenance free shell cordovan*.

No polishing and no brushing are ever required.

To keep the shine an occasional wipe with a silk handkerchief lightly dipped in rain water is all that's necessary.


----------



## XdryMartini

Crownship said:


> To keep the shine an occasional wipe with a silk handkerchief lightly dipped in rain water is all that's necessary.


I thought the secret was grain alcohol, not rain water... :devil:


----------



## babycatcher

^ Great thought, but that would strip the natural waxes. I don't drink anything > 100 proof when I have shell on. 










Alden wing tip bal, whiskey shell


----------



## PittDoc

^ Boy, BC those wingtips look good. If I had a pair of those I'd only drink > 100 proof when I had them on. Isn't spilling perfectly good liquor a sign of a drinking problem? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
Outstanding whiskey wing tips


----------



## mcarthur

A VTIP blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

6/30/08...EG Falkirks.


----------



## mcarthur

^great looking shoes!


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle. Alden of DC had a few pairs left.

PD---" I drink, I fall down, no problem".

Tom--Those are beauties, but William Wallace would never wear them. Too many bad memories.

Have a great night everyone. Summer is here at last...

BC


----------



## tntele

babycatcher said:


> ^ Great thought, but that would strip the natural waxes. I don't drink anything > 100 proof when I have shell on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden wing tip bal, whiskey shell


Great shoe, is this the same pair the Martini has on the previous page? If so, can either of you let me know what last this shoe is on? Thanks!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

^ Tremont


----------



## mcarthur

^we can always count on you. thank you


----------



## Crownship

Nice looking photos today everybody.

Mac as always the shine on those cigar shells is flawless. I'm sure no rain water was used, but alot of brushing was involved.:icon_smile_big:

LeatherSoul those two tone shoes are great looking. I'm curious is that a calf and suede or shell cordovan and suede combination?

I've seen many members here posting their shoes with flat laces like AlanC last post. Does anyone have a location where they get them?
I want to give some of my shoes a different look.
My Church's, Alden V tip, and Hanover longwings came with them.

Nobody local here carries them that I've checked so far. Not even my trusty shoe repairman's shop.
The flat laces I've seen available are made for casual shoes or boots so they're too thick.

All AE dress shoes come with the thin round wax laces. So any advice where to get flat laces for dress shoes would be great.


----------



## Crownship

*More classic American gunboats*

















A good day to bring the Florsheims out. A great looking timeless classic no longer available.

Florsheim Royal Imperial
Kenmore 
Burgundy shell cordovan

No rain water, grain alcohol or silk handkerchief was used for this photo. Just a quick brushing.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you. The old Florsheims are great looking example of B&H. I like the look especially with trousers. Nice shine. Carry tingley's to keep the water off your shoes


----------



## babycatcher

^ Great gunboats!

Today:










Alden PTB cigar


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## amlai

Crownship said:


> LeatherSoul those two tone shoes are great looking. I'm curious is that a calf and suede or shell cordovan and suede combination?


Since it's EG, I'm sure it's calf. To my knowledge, EG refuses to work with shell cordovan.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Yup it is Burnt Pine Antique calf. EG does use shell though...I have a shell Beaulieu that I posted a few pages back.


----------



## JayJay

Connemara said:


> Those monks are so gorgeous, yachtie.


Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## XdryMartini

amlai said:


> Since it's EG, I'm sure it's calf. To my knowledge, EG refuses to work with shell cordovan.


EG will do shell, just not any hand stitching like on the Ecton or Dover... I asked... HOWEVER, G&G WILL do hand stitching like on their HOVE model.


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yup it is *Burnt Pine Antique calf*. EG does use shell though...I have a shell Beaulieu that I posted a few pages back.


Wow. That's a very long impressive name for calf. But it can't touch this,
*"Horween's Shiney Shell Exclusive Horsehide Deluxe Patent Cordovan"* Maintenance free by the way.


----------



## Crownship

Modern B&H

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest
chili calf


----------



## mcarthur

^looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/2/08...Alden NST Loafer.


----------



## Rossini

LeatherSOUL said:


> 6/30/08...EG Falkirks.


Beautiful!


----------



## amlai

LeatherSOUL said:


> EG does use shell though...I have a shell Beaulieu that I posted a few pages back.


Interesting... I swore that I've heard EG disliked working with shell and that was a general complaint about them. I swear people were wanting Shannon boots in shell. How hard is it to get them to do a MTO in it?

The Beaulieus are fantastic... and those NST loafers look well loved...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

amlai said:


> Interesting... I swore that I've heard EG disliked working with shell and that was a general complaint about them. I swear people were wanting Shannon boots in shell. How hard is it to get them to do a MTO in it?
> 
> The Beaulieus are fantastic... and those NST loafers look well loved...


EG will use shell, but not in handsewns like the Dover or Ecton and not in boots. Shannons in shell would be sublime, but we probably won't ever see it.


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## PittDoc

It summer - despite the rain today.

Alden captoe bluchers, cigar shell cordovan (pardon the scuffs, busy AM)
Polo seersucker flat front slacks
Pantherella BTC cotton socks

As you can see, I'm studying Mac's shoes and reviewing the "Mac treatment"


----------



## XdryMartini

A new pair of boots from Tom at LeatherSoulHawaii.

Alden Medallion Tip Boot
Closed heel
#8 Shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking boot. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> It summer - despite the rain today.
> 
> Alden captoe bluchers, cigar shell cordovan (pardon the scuffs, busy AM)
> Polo seersucker flat front slacks
> Pantherella BTC cotton socks
> 
> As you can see, I'm studying Mac's shoes and reviewing the "Mac treatment"


Outstanding shoe and good looking picture on your screen. Mac treatment will restore the shoes to its pristine condition


----------



## playdohh22

XdryMartini said:


> A new pair of boots from Tom at LeatherSoulHawaii.
> 
> Alden Medallion Tip Boot
> Closed heel
> #8 Shell


Great pair of boots, I hope you enjoy them.

But, what are the socks ? This is what it appeared to me:

EDIT: 
I apologize, if I offended anyone.


----------



## mcarthur

^I would suggest that you reread your post and delete the last sentence and picture


----------



## Crownship

Nice footwear posted the past 2 days.

Xdry that's an interesting boot with just a medallian tip without a captoe or wings.

With all the shell cordovan shoes posted this week it makes me wonder how many horses laid their lives down for our foot wearing pleasure. 
I've come to one conclusion...not enough.

I'm making sure I do my part to keep Horween Leather in business.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

*Wednesday's B&H*










Doing my best to make a plain toe shoe less.....plain.

















Alden plain toe
black shell cordovan


----------



## XdryMartini

playdohh22 said:


> Great pair of boots, I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> But, what are the socks ? This is what it appeared to me:


Playdohh,

You may, but I don't have the legs to wear those, to much hair - it's what happens when you reach puberty. :icon_smile_wink: Besides, the hair on my legs would stick out and that is just plain tacky... The fishnets are a good color on you though, and I'm glad you shaved your legs to wear them... Since you asked, my socks were just dull old orange OTC RLP's


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
The PTB are the ultimate in B&H


----------



## amlai

Got these recently from Tom at LeatherSoul!
Alden LSxSF plain toe medallion boot
Close heel
#8 Shell

Tom's the man! But he's still a bad man for supplying me with my bad goods!


----------



## Crownship

*Allen Edmonds in the future? Maybe in a galaxy far far away*

















Yesterday afternoon we visited the Science Museum's Star Wars exhibit. 
I thought the Jedi and Sith outfits looked pretty cool.

Since it's impossible to know if Allen Edmonds shoes are going to be around in the next 8000 years I decided to see if my AE suede loafers would go with the Jedi uniform with cape.
I think they look fantastic together.

















After the museum I came home and continued the day in my Macneils. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, sometimes I change shoes midday.

Allen Edmonds Randolph & MacNeil


----------



## babycatcher

It has been a hellacious few weeks, between fighting off a Summer cold and a lot going on professionally.

I am thankful for the weekend, which has been marked by lots of fireworks, much fun with the kids, and a wee bit of alcohol.

It all started on a good note Thursday afternoon, with a new pair of Quoddy canoe mocs, which are being used to make sure tonight's dinner does not escape:










Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.


----------



## Rossini

amlai said:


> Alden LSxSF plain toe medallion boot


Nice, the medallion and lacing balances off the plasticky effect of the cordovan quite well. Great boots!


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A PTB
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Three beauties gentlemen. I wish that SF boot came in an E width.

Today--a staple (and a way to ease back into the work week):










Alden LHS #8


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Lloyd" in black calf


----------



## XdryMartini

JL Blakeney
Walnut Calf - rubber sole
JAB OTC


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Outstanding shine!


----------



## Rossini

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Lloyd" in black calf


This is a great combination!


----------



## babycatcher

^ Ditto.

Today:










Alden wing tip blucher cigar


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Tassel Loafer
Cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

BC and XDM-
Very nice cigars


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/8/08...Alden Brown Kidskin Perf Cap Toe Bluchers, Modified Last:


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip bal
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> A wing tip bal
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Quickly trumped by whiskey shell! Nice shoes Mac.


----------



## PittDoc

^ Ditto - Just as I was admiring all the lovely Cigar shell...Mac pulls out a Whiskey. Hmmm, I am only missing Whiskey in my collection. This is tempting.


----------



## WingtipTom

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> Alden wing tip blucher cigar





XdryMartini said:


> Alden Tassel Loafer
> Cigar shell





LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/8/08...Alden Brown Kidskin Perf Cap Toe Bluchers, Modified Last





mcarthur said:


> A wing tip bal
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Gentlemen: Quite a handsome collection of shoes! Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M "Melton" captoes in burgundy calf


----------



## dwebber18

I just purchased a pair of Ecco moc loafers at Dillards for $35. Luckily there is a store closing in my area and they are having some super sales on shoes with a descent selection, unfortunately not too much in my size. Whats everyone think?
https://www.endless.com/ECCO-Mens-S...rch&showDesigner=2&node=242131011&brands=ECCO


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Outstanding shine


----------



## mcarthur

LS and PD-
Thank you


----------



## Crownship

You've got to be careful of what you read on this forum.
A few weeks ago someone stated in a thread that Von Maur had Allen Edmonds Park Ave in brown on clearance.
Our local store had my size so here they are.

Allen Edmonds Park Ave
brown calf


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice purchase. Enjoy wearing


----------



## babycatcher

^Very nice everyone.

Casual today, gonna leave early










Quoddy canoe moc


----------



## mcarthur

A NST boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## The Louche

dwebber18 said:


> I just purchased a pair of Ecco moc loafers at Dillards for $35. Luckily there is a store closing in my area and they are having some super sales on shoes with a descent selection, unfortunately not too much in my size. Whats everyone think?
> https://www.endless.com/ECCO-Mens-S...rch&showDesigner=2&node=242131011&brands=ECCO


Not a bad casual shoe I suppose. I'm not at all fond of the soles, but the uppers pass. Good for a Saturday walking around downtown...


----------



## oaklandish

First time on the WFAYWT thread!
Alden shell captoe blucher


----------



## LeatherSOUL

oaklandish said:


> First time on the WFAYWT thread!
> Alden shell captoe blucher


Welcome and nice classic bluchers!


----------



## mcarthur

oaklandish-
good looking shell


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> ^very nice purchase. Enjoy wearing


Thank you. I thought these would be great for my wardrobe since I only have a handful of shoes that are brown.


----------



## Crownship

*Argyles with lobster*

Nice shoes everyone. More and more members are posting pics with argyle socks. I'm still holding out......for now:icon_smile_big:










BC, are you going to have a cobbler make shoes from that lobster or is that a common house pet in your neck of the woods?


----------



## oaklandish

Thanks Tom and Mac. Those bluchers of the best of my rotation, but I'll post the others anyway.


----------



## Crownship

*A spectacular day*

An Allen Edmonds discontinued masterpiece.


















A new addition.

I wasn't expecting these to show up since they're now discontinued.

Just like everyday is a good day for big and heavy, spectators are worn just because it's a good day.

It's time to get back on my shoe rotation.

Allen Edmonds Broadstreet
brown/white calf


----------



## babycatcher

^ Beautiful spectators CS!

Alas, the poor little crustacean is no more.


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
good looking spectators. Do you wear the spectators in public?


----------



## babycatcher

Still gravitating toward the PTB:










Alden PTB cigar


----------



## oaklandish

AE Burton, in "bourbon"


----------



## Crownship

:icon_smile_big:


babycatcher said:


> ^ Beautiful spectators CS!
> 
> Alas, the poor little crustacean is no more.





mcarthur said:


> CS-
> good looking spectators. Do you wear the spectators in public?


Thanks.

Yes Mac, I'll wear my spectators everywhere like my other dress shoes.

I've read on this forum how some dislike spectators and many won't wear them because they're concerned about what others think.
For me spectators are a timeless classic that can be worn most places so I'm not concerned if others approve of them.

Today I wore these spectators everywhere. I wore them to the appliance store shopping for a freezer chest, my local Starbucks and everywhere else.
The only place I won't where spectators is where traditional business dress is expected.
I'm sure it could be weeks or months until I see someone else wearing spectators. They're not too common here. 
And if I do see someone wearing them chances are they'll be cheap plastic looking shoes.

I recently read a thread where someone believed women or females in general don't like spectators. Of course, that's not true. Both my wife and mom like my spectators or "dappers" as my mom calls them.

I must be doing something right if they like the way I look.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/10/08...Alden Boat Shoes in Black n White. Invisible socks.


----------



## Duck

An odd pair of old Cole Haans. They look better when I skip a few shinings


----------



## Topsider

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/10/08...Alden Boat Shoes in Black n White. Invisible socks.


That's interesting. I didn't even know Aldan made boat shoes. Do they have other colors? Are they unlined?

No, no, no...I have too many boat shoes already. Must...resist...temptation.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Topsider said:


> That's interesting. I didn't even know Aldan made boat shoes. Do they have other colors? Are they unlined?
> 
> No, no, no...I have too many boat shoes already. Must...resist...temptation.


I had these made up for my store. They're up on my website now. They are fully lined, not your typical boat shoe but much more comfortable.


----------



## Impeccable Tailoring

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/10/08...Alden Boat Shoes in Black n White. Invisible socks.


No point in wearing them without the coolness of no socks.

People who wear invisible socks want to appear like they're courageous enough to forgo the socks, but don't get all of the rewarding comfort that sans-sockers get.

Boat shoes are good at controlling odor anyway.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Impeccable Tailoring said:


> No point in wearing them without the coolness of no socks.
> 
> People who wear invisible socks want to appear like they're courageous enough to forgo the socks, but don't get all of the rewarding comfort that sans-sockers get.
> 
> Boat shoes are good at controlling odor anyway.


I'm not trying to be courageous.


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy wingtips in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

A NST
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Nothing fancy today. just plain toes.

Allen Edmonds Leeds
black pebble grain calf


----------



## oaklandish

Florsheim Imperial long-wings - thrifted


----------



## babycatcher

These don't seem to get enough love:










Alden saddle #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

A plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

An impulse purchase!!

Carmina (Albaladejo)
Tan Alligator


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

XdryMartini said:


> An impulse purchase!!
> 
> Carmina (Albaladejo)
> Tan Alligator


Nice color and shape.


----------



## Crownship

^
Nice looking shoes everyone.

Xdry, nice gator skins. I haven't seen alligator in tan.


----------



## Crownship

I had a weightlifting competition so I spent the morning and early afternoon in my Nike sneakers.










I wore UGG driving mocs the rest of the afternoon in the kitchen butchering beef.


----------



## oaklandish

AE Dalton (like Leeds, for the Euro market), brown calf.


----------



## babycatcher

I just cannot bring myself, for some reason, to wear Tingley's with loafers, so these are my 'beaters'










Alden 986


----------



## WingtipTom

Unknown brand (thrifted many years ago!) cordovan plaintoe oxfords


----------



## Tucker

AE Randolph, burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

AE Park Avenue
Burgundy

Mac, SWEET Longwings!! 
CS, comfy looking UGG's...


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you

WTT-
nice shine. Could those shoes be Florsheims shells

Tucker-
nice LHS shells


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT-
> nice shine. Could those shoes be Florsheims shells


Thank you! They pale in comparison to your shines.

As to whether or not they are Florsheims, I doubt they are. They don't have the green "Florsheim Imperial" label on the side of the insole.


----------



## Bradford

New Sperry A/O Topsiders in Sahara



I got these today. It's interesting, these have a brown sole which almost makes them look sort of like the old LL Bean camp mocs.


----------



## magogian

Crownship;
I wore UGG driving mocs the rest of the afternoon in the kitchen butchering beef.[/quote said:


> Crownship,
> 
> Weightlifting competition? Do tell!


----------



## Crownship

https://imageshack.us

Allen Edmonds Bradley
chili calf


----------



## Crownship

magogian said:


> Crownship,
> 
> Weightlifting competition? Do tell!


Long story short... I'm a superhero and I bought a side of beef.:icon_smile_big:

I don't have many super powers mainly super strength. More like "Mr. Incredible" than "Superman".

My wife calls me "SuiperPowerman" but that's another story.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden wing tip bals, whiskey shell


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> Long story short... I'm a superhero and I bought a side of beef.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> I don't have many super powers mainly super strength. More like "Mr. Incredible" than "Superman".
> 
> My wife calls me "SuiperPowerman" but that's another story.


I think this might be a good day to pull on the tall, rubber barn boots...it's gettin deep!


----------



## magogian

Crownship said:


> Long story short... I'm a superhero and I bought a side of beef.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> I don't have many super powers mainly super strength. More like "Mr. Incredible" than "Superman".
> 
> My wife calls me "SuiperPowerman" but that's another story.


If you don't mind me asking, what lifts do you do -- and what kind of weight?


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
Very nice whiskey shell wing tips


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden wingtip boot fm LSH
Burgundy Shell
Marcoliani Merino OTC


----------



## Topsider

Bradford said:


> these have a brown sole which almost makes them look sort of like the old LL Bean camp mocs.


Yeah...they're OK, but honestly, I've never really liked anything but a white sole on a boat shoe. I have a pair similar to those, and hardly ever wear 'em. Call me "traditional..."


----------



## Topsider

XdryMartini said:


>


Seriously, y'all...keep your pants down. I'm having flashbacks to "The Wizard of Oz!"


----------



## babycatcher

Nay! I really dig those socks!


----------



## mcarthur

Xm-
nice socks and very nice wing tip boots


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Crownship said:


> Long story short... I'm a superhero and I bought a side of beef.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> I don't have many super powers mainly super strength. More like "Mr. Incredible" than "Superman".
> 
> My wife calls me "SuperPowerman" but that's another story.





eagle2250 said:


> I think this might be a good day to pull on the tall, rubber barn boots...it's gettin deep!


Eagle, of all the facts I've stated from my earlier post, is it really hard to believe that I bought a side of beef?


----------



## Crownship

As always, nice shoes posted.
After looking at everyones Alden shell and other various B&H I'm feeling inspired to go through more of my shoe rotation which includes more B&H, Aldens and shell.

Mcarthur I'm beginning to wonder if you're a decendent of the Alden family with all of your fantastic Aldens. Your longwings and boots are looking great.

BC are those whiskey long wings a recent purchase? Very nice.

Xdry nice boots, and the socks.....interesting. And I thought I had confidence because I wear spectators everywhere and sharkskin shoes.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

One of many pairs of AE captoes. Working the rotation.

Allen Edmonds Sanford
burnished merlot calf


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
thank you! I am sorry to say that I have no relationship with the tarlow family that owns Alden Shoe Company


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> Eagle, of all the facts I've stated from my earlier post, is it really hard to believe that I bought a side of beef?


Sir; I never doubed you! If I may paraphrase Mickey Dolenz of the musical group The Monkees, "Then I read your post; Now I'm a believer...!"

Have a great day!


----------



## oaklandish

AE Leeds, black shell cordovan


----------



## JayJay

oaklandish said:


> AE Leeds, black shell cordovan


oaklandish, your shoes look fantastic! I love the way they have rippled so nicely.


----------



## oaklandish

Thanks Jay Jay. I like the way the left shoe has developed much better than the right (with the deep crease near the toe puff). And for some reason they have a very dull shine on the toe as compared to my Alden shells. But I wear them happily, and hopefully will for many years to come.


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Ecton
Burnt Pine
Non-Wicked Witch of the West socks


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC





Crownship said:


> One of many pairs of AE captoes. Working the rotation.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Sanford
> burnished merlot calf





oaklandish said:


> AE Leeds, black shell cordovan





XdryMartini said:


> EG Ecton
> Burnt Pine
> Non-Wicked Witch of the West socks


Very handsome shoes posted, gentlemen!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell


----------



## XdryMartini

WingtipTom said:


> Alden NST in black shell


I'll reply with - Back at you!!


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice everyone!










Alden monk strap #8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

WTT & BC-
good looking black shells


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell NST


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC and WTT-
Nice NST shells.


----------



## Crownship

XdryMartini said:


> I'll reply with - Back at you!!





WingtipTom said:


> Very handsome shoes posted, gentlemen!


I'll second that, "back at ya".


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> Sir; I never doubed you! If I may paraphrase Mickey Dolenz of the musical group The Monkees, "Then I read your post; Now I'm a believer...!"
> 
> Have a great day!


Okay I confess, I'm not really a superhero. I'm just super, and uh... a hero. And I have super strength with a side of beef in my freezer.

Oh yes, and my wife does call me "SuperPower Man". 
That pretty much sums it up.

Hey I didn't say believe everything I wrote. Just the true stuff.


----------



## Crownship

I wore these to a friends BBQ . I spent the day in shorts so I wore my UGG mocs and these AE sandals. I'm not much of a fan of sandals but these are nice.

Allen Edmonds Tivoli
brown calf

From the sign in the background it looks like I own a shoe store and so that must be why I have so many shoes.

Actually I bought that sign from the owner of the only Allen Edmonds store in Minnesota that was also privately owned. I believe he was in business since the early 70s and closed his store the summer of 2006.

Nobody bought the store for the price he wanted so he sold everything. Lights, chairs, shelving, signs and even shoes.Other than Allen Edmonds he had a lot of Sebago shoes and belts. The last week he was in business he sold AE shoes for $99.

I thought the sign would be a great addition to my shoe wardrobe and the owner agreed, of course.

I asked the owner and his employee what's the most shoes they know that a customer has bought from them. He said it was a business owner with well over 100 pairs.

Minnesota has it's share of shoe horses.


----------



## Crownship

magogian said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what lifts do you do -- and what kind of weight?


Hmmm... I'll send a PM. I don't want to seem braggadocious on the shoe thread. As a superhero I must stay humble, modest and tell the truth when necessary.
What the heck. I'll just tell the truth here and be humble while I tell you the modest facts.

I lift everything from a fork, my wife, and in the past I've lifted the back of small cars and pickup trucks. As far as weight is concerned I've lifted objects 3oz to well over 1000lbs.

And just to be safe I need to say my wife leans WAAAY toward the 3oz side of the scale.:icon_smile_big:

OK I know you're looking for specifics. I do all lifts in the gym accept deadlifts but I compete in bench press only.
When I compete I do it RAW only. I've benched more than... oops. Sounds like I'm bragging so I'll stop there.

Let's talk about shoes.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## babycatcher

Alden NSTs, whiskey


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Yesterday:










Today:


----------



## JohnMS

Tom,

What brand are today's shoes?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

JohnMS said:


> Tom,
> 
> What brand are today's shoes?


John,

They are Edward Greens.

Aloha,

Tom


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Chukka
Tan Suede
BS OTC

Tom - you are evil to taunt us with 2 pair today...


----------



## PittDoc

Tom and BC - love the Whiskey NST's. But those EG's...those are really something. I wasn't aware of how trad an EG can look, conservative last, storm welt...although the $$ almost puts them out of tradly consideration. On second thought, their long-term value makes up for the cost.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Chukka
> Tan Suede
> BS OTC
> 
> Tom - you are evil to taunt us with 2 pair today...


And you are evil to make those chukkas I sent you look perfect. Now I wish I got a pair for myself.



PittDoc said:


> Tom and BC - love the Whiskey NST's. But those EG's...those are really something. I wasn't aware of how trad an EG can look, conservative last, storm welt...although the $$ almost puts them out of tradly consideration. On second thought, their long-term value makes up for the cost.


Don't get me wrong, I love my shell Aldens. However, I am starting to really love my calf EGs. The supple leather is just something to enjoy!


----------



## Crownship

*Back to B&H*


























First time posting these.
Some of my pride and joy Aldens.
These originally had a dark brown sole and heel edge. I scraped it off years ago to reveal a more natural edge along with the layers of heel leather. I finished the edge with my signature acrylic clearcoat finish.:icon_smile_big:

Kind of a little change in pace from the other longwings posted. I haven't seen any of these Alden longwings in calf posted yet, just shell.

Alden longwings
(antique) brown calf


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
thumbs up for BS argyles
LS-
Your EG look outstanding
LS and BC-
Whiskey NST are outstanding
CS-
I like your B&H long wings


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil" in black calf
(seems to be a good day for long wings!)


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
It was a good day for long wings


----------



## AlanC

Tom, I love those shell NST's. And the Alden suede chukkas are great, XDM.



Crownship said:


> I scraped it off years ago to reveal a more natural edge along with the layers of heel leather.


The sole edges look very nice. I really like the natural look there.


----------



## mcarthur

A tassel slip on
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/18/08...Alden Ravello Chukkas


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A tassel slip on
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Love the color of those tassel loafers!


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

WingtipTom said:


> Allen Edmonds "Park Avenue" in black calf


Total Shoe envy!


----------



## oaklandish

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/18/08...Alden Ravello Chukkas


Wow. Really great looking shoe.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Beauties!!










Alden LHS cigar


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/18/08...Alden Ravello Chukkas


Oh no, Tom has cornered the market!!! Look at all those boxes!!


----------



## mcarthur

LS-
your ravello chukkas are outstanding
WTT-
thank you
BC-
cigar LHS are good looking


----------



## JayJay

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/18/08...Alden Ravello Chukkas


Great shoes!!!!


----------



## Crownship

AlanC said:


> The sole edges look very nice. I really like the natural look there.





mcarthur said:


> CS-
> I like your B&H long wings


Thanks.


----------



## Crownship

Guys. Great looking shoes today.

Mac Nice cigar tassels. Two days ago my dad received another pair of shoes from me. A nice pair of vintage Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft tassel loafers in burgundy calf. They were in near new condition when I bought them years ago on Ebay. But they were a little too tight and sat too long in the box. 
I think I turned my dad into a "shoe horse".

WTT Nice to see the classic Allen Edmonds come out.


----------



## Crownship

*Resistance isn't futile*

LeatherSoul I've figured out your marketing strategy. Very clever.

Back in the 50s someone did an experiment in a movie theater. During the movie they would flash in a split second a phrase "eat more popcorn and drink soda" or something like that . It was so fast that your eye couldn't see it. Popcorn sales and soda sales increased dramatically.

People became nervous when told about the experiment because they thought they could be controlled subliminally. So they outlawed that form of advertising.

What I find interesting is that you posted 3 pictures with green Alden boxes in the background. I can almost hear the pictures saying, "Buy more Alden shoes...buy more Alden shoes."
Here's the kicker, other fora members are also posting the same pictures of your shoes over and over almost like their in a trance and can't help themselves from posting your shoes with those hypnotic green boxes in the background. 
*Well I'm stronger than that. I can resist the urge to post those green boxes again.*

And for the record I searched and found that the experiment was falsified. It never took place.

By the way, I wanted to say your pictures have nice color combinations.



LeatherSOUL said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:





LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/18/08...Alden Ravello Chukkas


----------



## Crownship

*B&H*

















Some of my favorites again.

Allen Edmonds MacNeil
chili scotch grain

AE used to call this color "tan" now it's "chili".


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> LeatherSoul I've figured out your marketing strategy. Very clever.
> 
> Back in the 50s someone did an experiment in a movie theater. During the movie they would flash in a split second a phrase "eat more popcorn and drink soda" or something like that . It was so fast that your eye couldn't see it. Popcorn sales and soda sales increased dramatically.
> 
> People became nervous when told about the experiment because they thought they could be controlled subliminally. So they outlawed that form of advertising.
> 
> What I find interesting is that you posted 3 pictures with green Alden boxes in the background. I can almost hear the pictures saying, "Buy more Alden shoes...buy more Alden shoes."
> Here's the kicker, other fora members are also posting the same pictures of your shoes over and over almost like their in a trance and can't help themselves from posting your shoes with those hypnotic green boxes in the background.
> *Well I'm stronger than that. I can resist the urge to post those green boxes again.*
> 
> And for the record I searched and found that the experiment was falsified. It never took place.
> 
> By the way, I wanted to say your pictures have nice color combinations.


Well, considering I was the person to originally start this thread a few years ago, I guess you can call me Dr. Manipulation. 

In all seriousness, all I see for hours a day are those green boxes. If anyone has been hypnotized, it would have to be me. That's why there are 50 green boxes and 5 turquoise boxes in my closet next to my front door at home. When people come over they are in shock. Most think it is just back stock from my shop but no, each pair has been worn and loved by me! My goal has been to collect 100 green boxes. However, my recent liking towards EG is making me re-think my goal and maybe work towards 75 green and 25 turquoise. Also, the recent shortage of cordovan has really made me appreciate calf.

I enjoy seeing well worn and cared for shoes from you all and hope you enjoy seeing mine. Of course the greatest joy is seeing my creations on feet around the world. I love seeing Bill from DC and our respected Uncle Mac wearing my shoes! It is a feeling I cannot express. Another is seeing a customer come back wearing my Alden creations that they purchased on their previous trip to Hawaii, oh what a feeling! I've already experienced being in the Narita airport and hearing my name being called from behind me, "Tom-San, Tom-San!" My travel mates were shocked. One day I will be in some big city, whether NYC, Tokyo, or San Fran, and will see someone with a pair of my Aldens on their feet. That is my dream. Then I will go to the nearest bar and relax with a cold beer and really enjoy that experience.


----------



## RyanPatrick

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/18/08...Alden Ravello Chukkas


Those are amazing.


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> However, my recent liking towards EG is making me re-think my goal and maybe work towards 75 green and 25 turquoise.


No black boxes???


----------



## eagle2250

WingtipTom said:


> Allen Edmonds "Park Avenue" in black calf


Wow, I wish my Park Aves looked like that. Looking past the marvelous shine for a moment, the caps on the toes of that pair look to be perfectly proportioned. The toe caps on my two pair of Park Aves seem almost unnaturally abbreviated (too small) in comparison...That was my primary reason for purchasing AE's Sohos. Did AE ever screw around with the toe cap dimensions and I just happened to buy mine at that point? Both pair were bought during the same trip to Port Washington, WI! In any event, Wingtip Tom, I am impressed.


----------



## WingtipTom

eagle2250 said:


> In any event, Wingtip Tom, I am impressed.


Thank you, sir! I wish I could provide more feedback on when these were Park Avenues were made, but I purchased these on eBay about 5 years ago and have no clue on when they were produced.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> No black boxes???


After I meet with Tony and Dean in August (plane ticket on waitlist for now), they will be a few black boxes as well.


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> The toe caps on my two pair of Park Aves seem almost unnaturally abbreviated (too small) in comparison..


The captoes on both of my Park Aves are smaller compared to my J&M, Church's, Aldens and other AE models.
Actually that's one reason why I like them because of that difference. Otherwise they tend to look the same. 
Back in 2001 or 2002 I had an employee bring me a black pair of Park Aves and a black pair of J&M Meltons so I could compare them. At that time I noticed the smaller captoe on the Allen Edmonds.

I bought a pair in 2006 and another 3-4 weeks ago. Both have the smaller captoe.
Wingtip Tom's do look a little more like my Johnston Murphys than my Park Aves.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> The captoes on both of my Park Aves are smaller compared to my J&M, Church's, Aldens and other AE models...


Sir: I think you may have clarified the source of my dissatisfaction. I was perfectly satisfied with my Pak Aves, until AE introduced pictures of the Soho as one of it's future offerings and I was intrigued by the (comparatively) exaggerated cap. Getting impatient waiting for the Soho's appearance at retail, I picked up a pair of Alden's captoe balmorals (featuring a more pronounced cap), in brown and when the Sohos' became available, picked them up, in cognac, to compliment the pairs of burgundy and black Park Aves in my collection. Now a poster on the fashion forum side of the AAAC house has posted pic of G & G's captoe bals, with a smaller cap, that seems to peak my interest. In the present instance, G &G has combined an abbreviated cap with a chiseled toe design and I again find myself caught up in the hunt! How many variations on a basic design can there be? Perhaps more importantly, how many can I afford(!)?? In any event my Park Aves remain incredibly comfortable on the feet! Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## amlai

eagle2250 said:


> How many variations on a basic design can there be? Perhaps more importantly, how many can I afford(!)??


Funny that you mention this... I used to have a serious addiction to anything captoed. I once went shoe shopping with a friend and tried on a few trying to find the right one. Afterwards, she swore to never go shoe shopping with me again, because she couldn't handle seeing yet another captoed shoe. (What is particularly funny about this is that she obviously didn't realize how much worse it is for men tagging along with women going shoe shopping, store after store after store.)


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

ET Wright/Sanders double monks


----------



## Rossini

^ Handsome shoes and a great match with the plaid, Alan.


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/21/08...If you want one, call Kathy at the Alden Shop DC. (202)347-2308.


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Dover
Bauxite


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/21/08...If you want one, call Kathy at the Alden Shop DC. (202)347-2308.


Do they come with a bottle of Johnnie Walker Black or Green Label??


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Do they come with a bottle of Johnnie Walker Black or Green Label??


You'll have to ask Kathy. If you order enough pairs from LS, you may get some Hawaiian cookies though.


----------



## schanop

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/21/08...If you want one, call Kathy at the Alden Shop DC. (202)347-2308.


Tom, what last are these exactly? I grabbed a pair of 9D from the store just a few weeks back during my trip to the states and was told they are
on Grant. Nice shoes :aportnoy:


----------



## XdryMartini

schanop said:


> Tom, what last are these exactly? I grabbed a pair of 9D from the store just a few weeks back during my trip to the states and was told they are on Grant. Nice shoes :aportnoy:


They are on the Tremont last.


----------



## amlai

LeatherSOUL said:


> 7/21/08...If you want one, call Kathy at the Alden Shop DC. (202)347-2308.


Wow... fantastic... very tempting... I do need (err... want) a wingtip. It's amazing that you yourself have to go to another Alden dealer to get whiskey shell.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

amlai said:


> Wow... fantastic... very tempting... I do need (err... want) a wingtip. It's amazing that you yourself have to go to another Alden dealer to get whiskey shell.


Yup, I love Aldens. I also bought a pair of whiskey NSTs from the Shoe Mart, both at full retail.


----------



## babycatcher

Wore these today too, courtesy of Alden Of DC and a tip from a wise Uncle.










Alden wing tip, whiskey shell

(waiting for a better phone camera to arrive--blast you Apple!)


----------



## LeatherSOUL

schanop said:


> Tom, what last are these exactly? I grabbed a pair of 9D from the store just a few weeks back during my trip to the states and was told they are
> on Grant. Nice shoes :aportnoy:


So you took the 9Ds I wanted! As Bill already wrote, they are on the Tremont. I picked up a 9.5D even though my Barrie size is 9D, however, they fit quite fine. I think the Tremont has less width in the toe and the balmoral style keeps it on my foot.


----------



## amlai

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yup, I love Aldens. I also bought a pair of whiskey NSTs from the Shoe Mart, both at full retail.


I remember that too! I also tried rather unsuccessfully to get a pair of those from ShoeMart. They originally stuck me on the backorder (ETA >1yr) and then canceled my order. Same with a ravello plaza captoe. I guess the backlog on both was so big that they decided it was better to cancel it on me.


----------



## schanop

XdryMartini said:


> They are on the Tremont last.





LeatherSOUL said:


> So you took the 9Ds I wanted! As Bill already wrote, they are on the Tremont. I picked up a 9.5D even though my Barrie size is 9D, however, they fit quite fine. I think the Tremont has less width in the toe and the balmoral style keeps it on my foot.


Thank you Bill. Thank you Tom. Now I learn a little bit more about my sizing vs Alden lasts. Still waiting for your boots to arrive in a day or two.

When I was at the DC shop earlier this months, there were a few interesting shell namely: some Derby, cap toe, Aberdeen last in Cigar; some NST, Aberdeen last in Cigar; some LHS, van last in Whiskey; and some Oxford wing tip, plaza last in number eight colour that has broguing like the Tom's following model:

There was a pair in 9D AFAIR.


----------



## mcarthur

LS and BC-
very nice whiskey
XM-
Blue is better than black


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> Well, considering I was the person to originally start this thread a few years ago, I guess you can call me Dr. Manipulation.


Thanks for starting this thread. I wasn't sure if it was AlanC or someone else who started this current thread. I read that the original "daily footwear" thread got lost with a glitch in the Matrix. So the first post was from AlanC.

This thread is the main reason I signed up as a member instead of staying a guest. I wanted to share my shoe passion with other guys that know and understand quality footwear.
My wife gets a kick out of me taking pictures of my shoes but she "gets it" to a degree.

By the way, "Dr Manipulation", you didn't include Minneapolis as one of those big cities you hope to see your shoes someday. It'll happen.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> Sir: I think you may have clarified the source of my dissatisfaction. I was perfectly satisfied with my Pak Aves, until AE introduced pictures of the Soho as one of it's future offerings and I was intrigued by the (comparatively) exaggerated cap. How many variations on a basic design can there be? Perhaps more importantly, how many can I afford(!)?? In any event my Park Aves remain incredibly comfortable on the feet! Thanks for the enlightenment!


That's how it's done. That is the ultimate in shoe marketing. Just think if Allen Edmonds made 4-5 captoes and never changed them year after year.

Well after so much time as a loyal customer you would have accumulated every captoe they have to offer and never feel the need to buy a pair from them again.

BUT... one little change on a classic design and you "gotta" have it.

I guess one of the traits of a "shoehorse" is that you're wardrobe is never finished. You buy, you sell, and you give away and repeat.

What a great country we live in.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds classics. 
I can't remember the last time I wore these. Probably once or twice in the last 2 years
.
Interesting how a pair of shoes can sit on the shelf for months and then when I decide to wear them I remember how much I like them again.

Allen Edmonds Grayson


----------



## Crownship

WingtipTom said:


> Johnston & Murphy "Melton" in burgundy calf


The J&M "Melton" is one of my most comfortable pair of shoes with its cushioned insole.


----------



## amlai

Crownship said:


> The J&M "Melton" is one of my most comfortable pair of shoes with its cushioned insole.


A number of years ago, I had a pair of the Hyde Park II's which had the trampoline cushioning system and they were extremely comfortable. They were my favorite for a while.

Unfortunately, after wearing them in the rain a couple of times, somehow the leather deteriorated in a very visually unappealing way that couldn't be covered up with polish (despite me consistently wiping them off if they were wet). I've never had anything like happen to me on any other shoe, before or since.

The pairs of trampoline cushioned shoes I bought later to replace them weren't nearly as comfortable or as cushioned. Sadly, I have to assume both the leather not holding up well and the later pairs not being as comfortable to deteriorating quality standards. It's too bad as they were some fantastically comfortable shoes. I've essentially switched over to Alden and haven't looked back since.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I wasn't sure if it was AlanC or someone else who started this current thread. I read that the original "daily footwear" thread got lost with a glitch in the Matrix. So the first post was from AlanC.
> 
> This thread is the main reason I signed up as a member instead of staying a guest. I wanted to share my shoe passion with other guys that know and understand quality footwear.
> My wife gets a kick out of me taking pictures of my shoes but she "gets it" to a degree.
> 
> By the way, "Dr Manipulation", you didn't include Minneapolis as one of those big cities you hope to see your shoes someday. It'll happen.:icon_smile_big:


Ahhh, yes, Minneapolis...some of my shoes are already roaming the streets...but one day it would be nice to see them giving good support to a award winning bodybuilder on stage!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
outstanding shine
CS-
I like your tassels


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/22/08...Ultimate Indys.


----------



## mcarthur

^you are right


----------



## SCsailor

Allen Edmonds Graysons in black. Kinda boring, I know, but I just love these shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

^^^^Terrific!!!


----------



## mcarthur

^Thank you


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Longwing
Whiskey SC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

I thought there was a shortage of whiskey??? What gives???


----------



## JayJay

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Longwing
> Whiskey SC


This is a great shoe. Of all my shells, this is definitely my favorite.


----------



## ds23pallas

*I'll join in*

These were delivered to my office this morning...


----------



## XdryMartini

ds23pallas said:


> These were delivered to my office this morning...


You had socks delivered to you office???

Oh, and great Longwings!!


----------



## babycatcher

You could get drunk from all that whiskey.

ds---where did they come from?


----------



## mcarthur

XM and DS-
I like the whiskey long wings


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> You could get drunk from all that whiskey.
> 
> ds---where did they come from?


I would assume from Adam at Alden of Carmel


----------



## schanop

ds23pallas said:


> These were delivered to my office this morning...


Nice :thumbs-up:
I haven't got a chance to take a photo of my oxford wing tip whiskey yet. However, mine are fairly new and after a few wearing have developed big wave across the toe box like the above pairs. Would these waves/creases get soften down with more wearings? I have a pair of Hampton cap toe which have a softer wave around the same area.


----------



## AlanC

LeatherSOUL said:


> I thought there was a shortage of whiskey??? What gives???


There's a shortage because all those guys keep buying them up!


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "McAllister" in black calf


----------



## ds23pallas

babycatcher said:


> You could get drunk from all that whiskey.
> 
> ds---where did they come from?





mcarthur said:


> I would assume from Adam at Alden of Carmel


Mac is right. Last Thursday after the near constant goading from the display of Whiskey longwings on this thread I emailed Adam to see if he had "by chance" a pair in 9D. He did, and I received them, in Canada, four days later whereas I had to wait six months for my # 8 Long Wings to come from Alden. I cannot recommend Adam highly enough. Excellent service all the way.


----------



## ds23pallas

schanop said:


> Nice :thumbs-up:
> I haven't got a chance to take a photo of my oxford wing tip whiskey yet. However, mine are fairly new and after a few wearing have developed big wave across the toe box like the above pairs. Would these waves/creases get soften down with more wearings? I have a pair of Hampton cap toe which have a softer wave around the same area.


My other Long Wings and Plain Toes have developed similar waves (all on the Barrie last), as have my monk straps on the Aberdeen last. My Whiskey and # 8 LHS have lesser waves. I suppose it depends on the last, and how one walks. Doesn't bother me, that's what shell cordovan does.


----------



## AlanC

Vintage British Walkers, 'The Grenadier'
Full leather soles and heels with metal v-cleat


----------



## mcarthur

^what happen to the cuffs? (winks)


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^even more whiskey! Wonderful---I tend to think whiskey looks best on an un-brogued shoe.










Alden PTB--cigar


----------



## SCsailor

burgundy weejuns - logan model.


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> Ahhh, yes, Minneapolis...some of my shoes are already roaming the streets...but one day it would be nice to see them giving good support to a award winning bodybuilder on stage!


I'm no longer in competitive bodybuilding. Too much work to look your best for one day on stage. Now it's just weightlifting and competitive bench pressing. Regardless, I'll be looking for some more Alden support on my feet in the future.



mcarthur said:


> CS-
> I like your tassels


 Thanks


----------



## Crownship

Hey everybody, fantastic footwear posted. 
I think the shell shortage is a result of smart horses hiding from most of us.:icon_smile_big:

Good thing shell isn't made from donkeys. We wouldn't want a shell shortage because of a bunch of smart....errr donkeys. whew


----------



## Topsider

I'm really liking those whiskey LHS's all of a sudden. Doh...! :crazy:


----------



## Crownship

Wore Florsheim gunboats yesterday.










Allen Edmonds suede loafers today.


----------



## pdf

Patrick06790 said:


> Mystery thrift shoes. Anybody have any ideas on their provenance?


 Tanner's Kushiontred


----------



## Calle

My Charles Tyrwhitt boat shoes arrived today. I'm very happy with them, especially since I only paid 35£:icon_smile:.


----------



## playdohh22

Those look crazy, with all the colors.


----------



## Calle

playdohh22 said:


> Those look crazy, with all the colors.


Compared to any random sneaker that people in my age wears they don't.


----------



## schanop

This morning 24/07/08,
,
Alden whiskey oxford wing tip shell cordovan, cream Polo socks, and RM Williams suede moleskin trousers.

This afternoon after picking up boots from Tom,
,
Alden/Leather Soul SF boots.


----------



## mcarthur

Topsider said:


> I'm really liking those whiskey LHS's all of a sudden. Doh...! :crazy:


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

schanop said:


> This morning 24/07/08,
> ,
> Alden whiskey oxford wing tip shell cordovan, cream Polo socks, and RM Williams suede moleskin trousers.
> 
> This afternoon after picking up boots from Tom,
> ,
> Alden/Leather Soul SF boots.


I like the whiskey and the LS boot. You could be the first to wear whiskey in Australia. I wore my shells in the 1960's in your beautiful country


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
good looking B&H


----------



## babycatcher

Bravo schanop, and welcome to the forum!

today:










Alden LHS cigar


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/24/08...Let's keep the whiskey flowing...Whiskey V-Tips:


----------



## mcarthur

Gentleman-
I like your cigar and whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

A straight tip blucher
Ravello shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## schanop

mcarthur said:


> A straight tip blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC


Thank Mcarthur, Babycatcher.

Are the above really on Aberdeen last? They kind of look different from this angle -- not that I have own a pair in Aberdeen yet, but from trying to try to find the right size for myself in that last.


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Style Forum boot
Burgundy shell

I have Whiskey envy!!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Style Forum boot
> Burgundy shell
> 
> I have Whiskey envy!!!


Bill, I'm actually drawn more towards those trousers rather than those boots! Nice looking fabric!!!


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> Bill, I'm actually drawn more towards those trousers rather than those boots! Nice looking fabric!!!


I had at least a half dozen women at work (age range 18-60) compliment me on the combo today!! If you get any more orders from DC for the boots, it's probably one of my envious co-workers that I gave your name to!! I had the suit made at a tailor in downtown Richmond VA called Nathan's. The original owners son Michael runs the business now.


----------



## JayJay

LeatherSOUL said:


> Bill, I'm actually drawn more towards those trousers rather than those boots! Nice looking fabric!!!


Bill, I love the boots but also noticed the trousers. It's great to see you're wearing the boots with a suit. I sport my high boots with suits, too.


----------



## mcarthur

schanop said:


> Thank Mcarthur, Babycatcher.
> 
> Are the above really on Aberdeen last? They kind of look different from this angle -- not that I have own a pair in Aberdeen yet, but from trying to try to find the right size for myself in that last.


It is my understanding that the shoe is build on the aberdeen last. According to the Alden chart the aberdeen last is slightly longer than regular US size. My experience has been that I wear the same size shoe irregardless of the last


----------



## mcarthur

JJ and XM
I am fan of wearing boots with suits


----------



## mczewd

In scrutinizing the balmoral/oxfords in this thread I have noticed that the gap between the lace eyelets vary. When is the gap too wide? I have a pair of bals that fit well, but sport a wider gap than I would like. Despite how they feel, does a pair _truly_ fit if there's too wide a space here?


----------



## schanop

mcarthur said:


> It is my understanding that the shoe is build on the aberdeen last. According to the Alden chart the aberdeen last is slightly longer than regular US size. My experience has been that I wear the same size shoe irregardless of the last


Thank you, Mcarthur. From that angle, somehow, they look a little bit like Hampton.

Here're my Friday boots:

Alden/Leather Soul Wing Tip boots,
barely seen Australian brand argyle socks,
RM Williams 15oz moleskin trousers.


----------



## Runfellow

Picked these up at the local CCA resale for $1.97. They needed a shine and some edge work and still need sole work, but I was shocked because I just happened to notice they were AEs and they were in my size (a little wide, but that's okay.) It's amazing what people will throw away if they just look a tad worn out...

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newshoes1ut0.jpg

Sorry about the bad photography (the flash reflects hard, but the light in my room is not sufficient.) The color runs close to accurate, but it also makes the shoes look older than they really are.

AE Stratton
Pantherella socks
Ralph Lauren pants


----------



## mcarthur

^excellent hunting


----------



## mcarthur

A- chukkas
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-chukkas
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A straight tip blucher
> Ravello shell
> BS argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A- chukkas
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


It appears Uncle Mac has bought several new pairs of Alden shells recently!  Lookin' good!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden full-strap loafers in black calf


----------



## ds23pallas

*Made in Wilton, Maine Weejuns*


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/25/08...Just polished EGs:


----------



## cycliste1

Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Thank you! nice shine on your full strap slip-on

LS-
Your EG is outstanding


----------



## jcusey

mczewd said:


> In scrutinizing the balmoral/oxfords in this thread I have noticed that the gap between the lace eyelets vary. When is the gap too wide? I have a pair of bals that fit well, but sport a wider gap than I would like. Despite how they feel, does a pair _truly_ fit if there's too wide a space here?


Different makers design bals to have different types and widths of gaps. I like a V-shaped opening that's no more than a half or five eighths of an inch at the top. If the gap is too wide, it may indicate that your instep is too high for the shoe, or it may just indicate that the maker's aesthetic is different from yours.


----------



## mczewd

jcusey said:


> Different makers design bals to have different types and widths of gaps. I like a V-shaped opening that's no more than a half or five eighths of an inch at the top. If the gap is too wide, it may indicate that your instep is too high for the shoe, or it may just indicate that the maker's aesthetic is different from yours.


Thank you, John.


----------



## mcarthur

^ welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

A NST
Black shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Strand


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A NST
> Black shell
> BS wool socks OTC


Excellent job on the shine, Uncle!



Patrick06790 said:


> AE Strand


I've been looking for a pair of those (in any color) on eBay for quite awhile. They look great, Patrick. Consider me jealous!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden Norwegian split-toe in black shell cordovan


----------



## mczewd

mcarthur said:


> ^ welcome to the forum


Glad to be here. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## MaChemist

Here a picture of my Santoni Limited edition Rubino.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
Very nice black shell NST


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Cheaney suede semibrogues


----------



## ds23pallas

My well-used Alden 986s. The soles are getting thin, so I will have to decide soon whether to get them re-soled locally or send them off to Alden for the full restoration.


----------



## mcarthur

^I would suggest that you send them to Alden Restoration. You will be greatly pleased


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Add a note telling them not to change the color on them when you send them in to Alden.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

^Stunning, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

^Thank you


----------



## LeatherSOUL

A Tribute to the Florsheim Long Wing...

Alden 975 in Alpine Grain:


----------



## manuduenas

The shoes are stunning!! They look great with jeans!!

manuduenas


----------



## mcarthur

LS-
B&H
Are they double sole?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> LS-
> B&H
> Are they double sole?


Mac, yes, B&H Double Soles w/Soul.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Peddle grain burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Plymouth
Burnt Pine / Coffee Suede
202 Last (because I know someone will ask...)


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle Mac, you have made some beautiful additions to your collection!

Today-










Alden LHS black shell


----------



## oaklandish

ds23pallas said:


> My well-used Alden 986s. The soles are getting thin, so I will have to decide soon whether to get them re-soled locally or send them off to Alden for the full restoration.


Wow. Just, wow. Are these #8? How long have you had them? Any special treatment besides wearing and brushing?


----------



## The Louche

Don't flay me! Your shos are beautiful - get toppies and you won't have to send them out for expensive resto service! Toppies rule - they save me lots of $$$!!!! More money for clothes!!!


----------



## ds23pallas

oaklandish said:


> Wow. Just, wow. Are these #8? How long have you had them? Any special treatment besides wearing and brushing?


When new (2003? Can't recall) they _were_ #8. Now they have faded to a mellow blending of the shell spectrum: everything from remnants of the original burgundy, to a brown lighter than my cigar shells, all the way to as light as whiskey near the left toe. Special treatment? Benign neglect.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

7/29/08...EG Beaulieu in Burgundy Shell Cordovan, Double Leather Sole, 202 Last.


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
very nice EG
LS-
I like your shell EG
BC-
Thank you. I like black shell LHS


----------



## Crownship

Good to see great looking shoes posted the past few days. Since last Thursday I was on the west coast so I was "unplugged". If I stayed on the plane it would have taken us to Hawaii. Then I could've visited LeatherSoul. Maybe next time.


----------



## babycatcher

Today my fav's:










Alden PTB #8


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> Good to see great looking shoes posted the past few days. Since last Thursday I was on the west coast so I was "unplugged". If I stayed on the plane it would have taken us to Hawaii. Then I could've visited LeatherSoul. Maybe next time.


I'll be weight-ing.


----------



## The Louche

^^ Babycatcher, how many pairs of shoes do you have? A bunch!


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Good to see great looking shoes posted the past few days. Since last Thursday I was on the west coast so I was "unplugged". If I stayed on the plane it would have taken us to Hawaii. Then I could've visited LeatherSoul. Maybe next time.


If you play your cards correctly, LS will buy you dinner. We definitely missed your posting


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Today my fav's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB #8


B&H outstanding!


----------



## Preu Pummel

New shoes - Chili AE Byron


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Chelsea
Chestnut Antique
202 last

Glenlivet Archive 21 y/o Single Malt

Tom has been taunting me with his recent pics of single malt scotch with shoes in the foreground!! Salute!!


----------



## XdryMartini

Mac - FANTASTIC shoes as always. Are there any Alden's you don't have in at least 3 colors of shell? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> EG Chelsea
> Chestnut Antique
> 202 last
> 
> Glenlivet Archive 21 y/o Single Malt
> 
> Tom has been taunting me with his recent pics of single malt scotch with shoes in the foreground!! Salute!!


One day soon I will buy you a glass Bill. Either in Hawaii or DC.


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
Thank you!
Excellent selection of shoes and single malt scotch


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers bucks


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> I'll be weight-ing.


That's a good one.



mcarthur said:


> If you play your cards correctly, LS will buy you dinner. We definitely missed your posting


Thanks. I'm ready to get posting again.


----------



## Crownship

New post.
Like many here I'm also a Alden burgundy shell cordovan tassel wearer.

This was my second pair of shell cordovan shoes I bought years ago. I was very excited when they arrived.

These are some of my most comfortable shoes.

I gave my wife a choice of which shoes I'd wear this evening. I had these tassels on one foot and Church's black captoe on another. She chose the tassels which I thought was interesting because she still considers tassels "old man shoes".

I wore these with black jeans this evening out with my wife. I think they look great dressed up or down.

Alden tassel loafers
#8 burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
worth the wait for your posting. I like tassel slip on
Alan- 
nice bucks and appreciate the reminder that I have not worn my bucks this season


----------



## TommyDawg

AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers bucks


Wow. Like looking in a mirror! I read your post, looked down and I had on the exact same socks with my white bucks today. I'd be lucky to share your sartorial spendor more often...
Tom


----------



## babycatcher

My "go to" shoe:










These will surely be the first one of mine to try the Alden Restoration, but I think it is at least a year away.

Alden LHS #8


----------



## mcarthur

BB PTB
Burgundy shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

AE Grayson
Burgundy Shell
BS OTC


----------



## schanop

Back log from last weekend on the slope, not very elegant


----------



## XdryMartini

schanop said:


> Back log from last weekend on the slope, not very elegant


 I never got to the slopes last season...


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
I like your tassels and your argyles


----------



## schanop

XdryMartini said:


> I never got to the slopes last season...


Too bad, XM. Hope you have a chance next season. BTW, both EG Chelsea and Glenlivet look very tasty.

For today, out for an errand this arvo with this 9015:

Alden no.8 perforated cap toe oxford
Hazy herring bones Zegna socks


----------



## Crownship

Yesterday's footwear.









Allen Edmonds Park Ave


----------



## mcarthur

very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

A-Indy boots
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden LHS
Whiskey shell


----------



## mcarthur

^standout!


----------



## mcarthur

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy "Melton" in burgundy calf


----------



## PittDoc

Preu Pummel said:


> New shoes - Chili AE Byron


Nice Apple monitor and lacing. An Apple computer, argyles and beautiful shoes. What more could anyone want?



mcarthur said:


> A long wing blucher
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


OK, add whiskey, whiskey, whiskey and Argyles. Perfect.



XdryMartini said:


> EG Chelsea
> Chestnut Antique
> 202 last
> 
> Glenlivet Archive 21 y/o Single Malt
> 
> Tom has been taunting me with his recent pics of single malt scotch with shoes in the foreground!! Salute!!


Whiskey, scotch, beautiful shoes, an Apple monitor, argyles, and great lacing. Now that's enough, right?



babycatcher said:


> My "go to" shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will surely be the first one of mine to try the Alden Restoration, but I think it is at least a year away.
> 
> Alden LHS #8


Another Apple monitor, LHS and Argyles. Life is getting even better.



mcarthur said:


> A-Indy boots
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Don't forget Indy boots. Argyles, great lacing. Where's the scotch and Apple monitor?



XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS
> Whiskey shell


Excellent whiskey in the LHS form factor (just ordered a pair from Alden DC). Add these to the Apple monitors above, throw in some single malt, switch out some argyles...and life is as good as it gets.

Great posts all. I hope to join back in soon.


----------



## Crownship

I'll second that, great post all.

Due to continued exposure to argyle socks on this thread I may break down and buy a pair. I haven't had a pair in years but maybe someday soon.

Preu -I like the AE Byrons in chili. I have 2 pairs of Byrons but I don't have chili which is the color I really like.

BC -nice tan/gray argyles. If I buy some soon it'll be something in a neutral tone like those.

Mac -very nice Indy boots. If I had a pair in shell cordovan I don't think I'd want to do yard work or go hiking in those. 
I don't like to do yard work regardless of what footwear I have on anyway.

WTT - I almost wore my J&M Meltons today but chose the Lobbs.


----------



## Crownship

Simple and nice.

John Lobb Lopez


----------



## Reddington

*LLB Dress Rustic Penny Loafers*


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

My Saturday stroll with my wife shoes. I didn't take the time to buff out the scuffs before the picture. Instant patina.:icon_smile_big:

Allen Edmonds Sanford
tan calf


----------



## Crownship

Mac -nice tassels and shine.


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Thank you. Post picture after the shoes are brushed


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
BS wool socks OTC


----------



## schanop

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS
> Whiskey shell





mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> BS wool socks OTC





mcarthur said:


> BB tassel slip on
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


I have to schedule myself to get these Alden LHSs and tassels one day.


----------



## schanop

But I'll have to make do with these tassels for the time being:

Carmina brown tassel for Sky Valet


----------



## mcarthur

^nice tassels


----------



## rider

Not quite as easy as it looks to get a decent pic in this pose....anyway,

Navy Blue Shell Cordovan Chukka


----------



## rider

schanop said:


> But I'll have to make do with these tassels for the time being:
> 
> Carmina brown tassel for Sky Valet


Those are fantastic.....I'm jealous -


----------



## schanop

Thank you for kind words, Mc and Ron. I have been admiring those sleek Rider boots for a while, but being here down under makes it a bit more difficult.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip bal
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Alden wing tip blucher on modified last, cigar


----------



## XdryMartini

rider said:


> Not quite as easy as it looks to get a decent pic in this pose....anyway,
> 
> Navy Blue Shell Cordovan Chukka


I always wondered how to top the Whiskey Shell chukka's you made me... Now I know...


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Chukka
Burgundy Shell


----------



## jcusey

rider said:


> Not quite as easy as it looks to get a decent pic in this pose....anyway,
> 
> Navy Blue Shell Cordovan Chukka


Geez, Ron, who in his right mind would wear navy blue shell cordovan? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## schanop

babycatcher said:


> Alden wing tip blucher on modified last, cigar


Very nice. This picture got me thinking about Alden wing tip derby.

Also very nice wing tip there, Mcarthur.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you

XM and BC-
very nice shoe selection today.


----------



## Reddington

Cheers.


----------



## rider

jcusey said:


> Geez, Ron, who in his right mind would wear navy blue shell cordovan? :icon_smile_wink:


I was inspired somewhere along the way


----------



## schanop

Out and about around lunch time, and now back to work at home:

AE burnished brown delray


----------



## jcusey

rider said:


> I was inspired somewhere along the way


Any plans to do that boot (or anything else) in forest green shell?


----------



## XdryMartini

jcusey said:


> Any plans to do that boot (or anything else) in forest green shell?


Both of you are EVIL!! My closet can only hold so many pair of shoes!!!

Oh wait, I have a spare bedroom!!!!


----------



## rider

Shell Cordovan #6 Unlined Pennystrap.....


----------



## rider

jcusey said:


> Any plans to do that boot (or anything else) in forest green shell?


I am doing a special in Forest Green Shell now......actually, for almost a year now. Got 3 shells in that color, one split during lasting, so haven't been able to finish. Skip told me a couple of weeks ago he would try to pull a few from the regular work and hand finish, as he has no orders for this at this time. Hopefully I'll get a few, but nothing planned for stock.

The only company I know of that has produced this color for stock is JM Weston....don't know which shoe or for whom.

I was thinking a longwing in Whiskey, or Natural, with a Forest Green Scotch vamp would be kind a cool......


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice LHS


----------



## jcusey

rider said:


> The only company I know of that has produced this color for stock is JM Weston....don't know which shoe or for whom.


Didn't Carmina/Albaladejo have a split-toe blucher in forest green shell in their US catalogue a few years ago? Umberto in that would be a nice shoe. I can't say that it would be nicer than the same shoe in #6 or mahogani or natural, but it would be a nice shoe.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

8/4/08...Alden Plaza Wing Tip Oxford in Burnished Walnut


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A cap toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## rider

jcusey said:


> Didn't Carmina/Albaladejo have a split-toe blucher in forest green shell in their US catalogue a few years ago? Umberto in that would be a nice shoe. I can't say that it would be nicer than the same shoe in #6 or mahogani or natural, but it would be a nice shoe.


Ya know, I think you are right. Ashame they decided to pull out of the market here; I liked their shoes a great deal.

Actually, I was thinking of this one:










But in #6


----------



## jcusey

rider said:


> Ya know, I think you are right. Ashame they decided to pull out of the market here; I liked their shoes a great deal.


Indeed. Nice shoes, and their slight quirkiness made them interesting. Too bad that they couldn't find a market niche here, although it doesn't really surprise me.



> Actually, I was thinking of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in #6


That would be gorgeous.


----------



## JayJay

rider said:


> I was thinking a longwing in Whiskey, or Natural, with a Forest Green Scotch vamp would be kind a cool......


This sounds good... I might be interested in a combo like this, if it's in shell.


----------



## JayJay

rider said:


> Not quite as easy as it looks to get a decent pic in this pose....anyway,
> 
> Navy Blue Shell Cordovan Chukka


Ron, your navy chukkas look terrific! I haven't worn mine, yet. Your post has encouraged me to start doing so.


----------



## schanop

LeatherSOUL said:


> 8/4/08...Alden Plaza Wing Tip Oxford in Burnished Walnut


That's a very nice colour Tom. Now, let's imagine it in the Spectator you are designing :icon_smile_wink:



rider said:


> Shell Cordovan #6 Unlined Pennystrap.....


Yours look pretty, Ron.


----------



## schanop

Today:


Alden wing tip boots


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking boots


----------



## Crownship

Monday's footwear.

These were the shoes I bought 10 years ago that put me on the right track for quality footwear. They were comfortable the first time I put them on. 
I also learned when I got these to buy shoes in the proper width...extra wide.

Johnston & Murphy Melton
burgundy calf

J&M says the leather is veal because it's a little older than calf. I still call it calfskin.


----------



## EBIKERBLUE

*Peeny loafers*

Today, I am wearing penny loafers without socks.


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST blucher
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Before I put these on the shelf for several days or weeks, here's a requested photo of the Sanfords brushed and polished.









Today's footwear. Modern B&H

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest 
chestnut


----------



## XdryMartini

Crownship said:


> Today's footwear. Modern B&H
> 
> Allen Edmonds Hillcrest
> chestnut


I went for old school B&H today...










Alden Longwing
Whiskey shell


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice whiskey


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> A-NST blucher
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


VERY nice... AF26's?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Crownship, I have the same pair of Sanfords. I love 'em. Enjoy


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> VERY nice... AF26's?


You are absolutely correct


----------



## Crownship

*B&H and world peace*

LeatherSoul- Those 975 Alden longwings I believe are the only pair of calfskin long wings I've seen posted here other than mine. Nice

Mac- great looking captoe boots and NST.

XDRY-I'm getting the feeling that your old school B&H may be a "one upmanship" compared to my modern B&H.
Well let me say this much. *My shoes are bigger than your shoes*.

Take a pair of any of my gunboats, drop them on the mountains of Afghanistan and I'll guarantee Bin Laden will come running out of his cave waving a white flag.

Yes, XDRY my friend, my shoes can end wars and bring world peace.

By the way, those peace making gunboats of mine wouldn't have to be shell or old school.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## schanop

XdryMartini said:


> I went for old school B&H today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Longwing
> Whiskey shell


Nice long wing, Bill. I am wearing whiskey today as well.

Alden whiskey wing tip oxford


----------



## XdryMartini

Crownship said:


> XDRY-I'm getting the feeling that your old school B&H may be a "one upmanship" compared to my modern B&H.
> Well let me say this much. *My shoes are bigger than your shoes*.
> 
> Take a pair of any of my gunboats, drop them on the mountains of Afghanistan and I'll guarantee Bin Laden will come running out of his cave waving a white flag.
> 
> Yes, XDRY my friend, my shoes can end wars and bring world peace.
> 
> By the way, those peace making gunboats of mine wouldn't have to be shell or old school.:icon_smile_big:


Did you get my PM this morning so we don't wear the same thing to school??? :devil: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
I admire you B&H wardrobe!
XM & Schanop-
Nice whiskey B&H


----------



## EBIKERBLUE

*Tasseled Loafers*

Today I am wearing my bostonian black tasseled loafers *without socks* in dress kacki pants and a plaid shirt.


----------



## JayJay

Alden plain toe bluchers in Whiskey shell cordovan

https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=devicememoryhomeuserpiczg9.jpg


----------



## JayJay

Alden shell cordovan longwings in Cigar

https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cigarlongwingsbv5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

JJ-
Very nice cigar and whiskey B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST boots
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## TBOWES

Hey Mac,
How many pairs of Aldens do you have?


----------



## Crownship

TBOWES said:


> Hey Mac,
> How many pairs of Aldens do you have?


Let me refer you to the "How many pairs?" thread. Some things may or may not get a direct answer.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rider

Whiskey Shell Chukka


----------



## Crownship

XdryMartini said:


> Did you get my PM this morning so we don't wear the same thing to school??? :devil: :icon_smile_big:


I didn't get it but I'll wear my AE gunboats today just to make sure we don't.



mcarthur said:


> CS-
> I admire you B&H wardrobe!


Thank you. I admire your Alden shell wardrobe myself.


----------



## Crownship

One of my AE favorites.

Allen Edmonds Walton
chili calf


----------



## XdryMartini

The antithesis if B&H:

SLIM AND SLEEK!!










Carmina Loafer
Tan Alligator
Genuine Wicked Witch of the West socks


----------



## schanop

rider said:


> Whiskey Shell Chukka


Gorgeous whiskey. Very sleek from this angle.


----------



## rider

XdryMartini said:


> The antithesis if B&H:
> 
> SLIM AND SLEEK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmina Loafer
> Tan Alligator
> Genuine Wicked Witch of the West socks


Great hook-up with the camo hat!!!


----------



## rider

schanop said:


> Gorgeous whiskey. Very sleek from this angle.


Thanks!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> The antithesis if B&H:
> 
> SLIM AND SLEEK!!
> 
> Carmina Loafer
> Tan Alligator
> Genuine Wicked Witch of the West socks


Woah.


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> Woah.


Would it help the visual if I told you I was wearing a light green polo shirt with blue stripes? :crazy:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Would it help the visual if I told you I was wearing a light green polo shirt with blue stripes? :crazy:


Double woah.


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> Double woah.


And an ascot... :devil:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> And an ascot... :devil:


You're killing me Bill.


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> And an ascot... :devil:


a straw hat would make the attire classic


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
a very nice shine on your B&H 
Rider-
very nice whiskey chukkas


----------



## Andy M

Rider:

What make/model are those fine whiskey shell chukka's. They are gorgeous.

Andy M.


----------



## jcusey

Andy M said:


> Rider:
> 
> What make/model are those fine whiskey shell chukka's. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Andy M.


Why, , of course. They're actually made at the Cortina factory, where Martegani shoes are also made.


----------



## schanop

A little bit of Aussie flavour

RM Williams Craftman chelsea
Chestnut Kangaroo


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> a straw hat would make the attire classic












Unfortunately, my "Boater" was in the shop getting cleaned.


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Unfortunately, my "Boater" was in the shop getting cleaned.


You cold have borrowed my boater


----------



## mcarthur

A-VTIP blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## schanop

Oaw.... that's a nice pair of algonquin one.


----------



## XdryMartini

Gentlemen,

Would anyone care to join me in declaring next week:

The Official AAAC Loafer Week!!!

Just an idea...


----------



## qwerty

We'd have to declare the next TWO weeks loafer week if I were to get through all my pairs. It's embarrassing.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS 
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## Claybuster

Bass Weejuns

Danny


----------



## schanop

On a wet, cold Sunday:

RM Williams Craftman Chelsea
Tan Bark Kangaroo


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> BS argyles OTC


Mac - Thanks for starting it off - FOURTEEN minutes after midnight!!


----------



## eagle2250

schanop said:


> On a wet, cold Sunday:...
> 
> RM Williams Craftman Chelsea
> Tan Bark Kangaroo


Your "Tan Bark Craftsmen" boots are strikingly handsome. Having the Craftsman boots in both black and chestnut (dark brown) kangaroo, I must ask, is tan bark a new color option for RM Williams kangaroo hide boots? Again, kudos of a very handsome pair of boots!


----------



## eagle2250

XdryMartini said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Would anyone care to join me in declaring next week:
> 
> The Official AAAC Loafer Week!!!
> 
> Just an idea...


Count me in...my choice for today has been my Matisse Tassel loafers, manufactured by Cheaney for Herring Shoes in chestnut calf.


----------



## schanop

eagle2250 said:


> Your "Tan Bark Craftsmen" boots are strikingly handsome. Having the Craftsman boots in both black and chestnut (dark brown) kangaroo, I must ask, is tan bark a new color option for RM Williams kangaroo hide boots? Again, kudos of a very handsome pair of boots!


Thank for kind words, eagle.

Tan bark kangaroo was last Australian winter special, and so was handsome claret yearling, so it should be available in northern hemisphere stores at the moment. The new Spring/Summer catalogue has just come out for Australia market. It is now available in the custom order catalogue.

Tan bark is a very interesting colour, similar to the tone of whiskey yearling that used to be popular for a custom order at SF. The skin in kind of grainy, and vary so quite a bit in texture/colour from pair to pair. That kind of is giving it a little bit more character and charisma.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

No fair... It's only Sunday night and Mac already has 2 posts for this week...

BTW, wonderful BB tassels Mac!! :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Would anyone care to join me in declaring next week:
> 
> The Official AAAC Loafer Week!!!
> 
> Just an idea...


Bill,

I'd love to wear some loafers tomorrow but unfortunately I will be wearing my Mephisto golf shoes. You're welcome to join me for some drinks at Waikele. Oh, there will be golf on the agenda as well. 

Tom


----------



## babycatcher

I am game for loafer week. Starting with #1 in the loafer rotation:










Alden LHS 8


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Black shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## schanop

^ These alden loafers are great :icon_smile:


----------



## Crownship

XdryMartini said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Would anyone care to join me in declaring next week:
> 
> The Official AAAC Loafer Week!!!
> 
> Just an idea...


Oh heck. I'm 2 days behind. Let's giter done.


----------



## Crownship

John Lobb Campus
tan calf


----------



## XdryMartini

CS - FANTASTIC Lobb's!!










If you don't know what these Alden's are, you probably read Details magazine. :devil:


----------



## XdryMartini

Oh, and yesterday's shoes:










Alden LHS
Snuff Suede

Just got them back from being relasted. I should have gone up to an E width when I got them earlier in the summer. C'est la guerre.


----------



## eagle2250

Yesterday it was my Alden LHS's in #8 shell. Today we will go with a combination; Quoddy Trail penny mocs for schlepping around the house (read that as yard work!) and my Alden flex welt horse bits, for this afternoon and evening!

Crownship: If looks can feel, you must know how it feels for your feet to spend a day in heaven! Impressed or envious? I'm pretty sure I'm feeling envy right now!


----------



## babycatcher

Quoddy's will get some wear tonight on an ice cream run with the kids.

For work:










Alden LHS cigar


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Full Strap Loafer
Revello shell

BC, you inspired me for tomorrow. :idea:


----------



## Doctor Damage

I wore my new Sebago Classic loafers today. I wore them all day and they just felt better and better as the day went on. I brought an older pair of shoes, in case the new ones irritated, but they weren't necessary. Hopefully they hold up (but I think they will).


----------



## XdryMartini

^ I need a boat!!!


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> Crownship: If looks can feel, you must know how it feels for your feet to spend a day in heaven! Impressed or envious? I'm pretty sure I'm feeling envy right now!


The Lobbs are nice and comfortable. It's nice to try something on for a change from my usual AEs. 
Don't anyone throw rocks or old shoes at me for saying that.

The truth is that they're just a difference in style than my AEs and Aldens but I can't say my Lobbs are more comfortable.

Hey eagle, I know you have a boat load of shoes, when are you going to start posting pics of your treasures?


----------



## Crownship

Loafer week specials.

Allen Edmonds Randolph


----------



## Crownship

Mac, BC and Xdry, nice pics of Alden shell loafers.

I'm feeling left out. Time to pull out the Alden loafers.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks CS.

More LHS










Whiskey


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> ...Hey eagle, I know you have a boat load of shoes, when are you going to start posting pics of your treasures?


Thanks for the comments on your Lobbs'. It embarrasses me to admit that I am a very 'cyber-challenged' forumite! Perhaps someday but, at this point, I have neither the equipment or the skills necessary to post pics. However, continuing with wearing loafers this week, I am today wearing my AE Gorhams. in brown chemexcel leather with an AE specific vibram sole design.


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden LHS
Cigar


----------



## LeatherSOUL

8/13/08...Does a monk strap count as a loafer?


----------



## XdryMartini

^ No laces, so I say it passes...


----------



## ds23pallas

Today I wore what must be my highest-mileage shoes, my LHS in a much faded #8



But at lunch I picked up these Cape Cods on sale which are my first foray into the world of tassels. In prep school, my mom bought me something similar by Bass, but I didn't appreciate them at the time and only wore them occassionally. These are also my first pair from the Cape Cod line by Alden. How have others found that they age/wear compared to Alden's main line?


----------



## schanop

ds23pallas said:


> [snip]
> 
> [snip]


That pair of well worn LHS is neat:aportnoy: I will have to get one someday.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Keene
suede


----------



## babycatcher

Hey XDM, love the cigars, and really covet the revellos!


----------



## AlanC

*A tale of two tassels...*

Last week, AE Saratogas in burgundy calf:

Today, Alden in #8:


----------



## pvpatty

Tod's suede driving moccasin:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

ds23pallas said:


> Today I wore what must be my highest-mileage shoes, my LHS in a much faded #8


These would be incredible if resoled with a natural edge sole.


----------



## qwerty

Then they'd just look like cigar...


----------



## babycatcher

Alden tassel #8 shell


----------



## ds23pallas

LeatherSOUL said:


> These would be incredible if resoled with a natural edge sole.


That's a really good thought. The soles are getting very thin, so soon they will be off to Alden for a re-do. At that time I will hopefully remember to make that request, along with the remark not to change the colour of the upper. Is there any harm wearing the shoes until a hole appears in the sole?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

ds23pallas said:


> That's a really good thought. The soles are getting very thin, so soon they will be off to Alden for a re-do. At that time I will hopefully remember to make that request, along with the remark not to change the colour of the upper. Is there any harm wearing the shoes until a hole appears in the sole?


I wouldn't do that. I'd send them in way before.


----------



## smujd

ds23pallas said:


> That's a really good thought. The soles are getting very thin, so soon they will be off to Alden for a re-do. At that time I will hopefully remember to make that request, along with the remark not to change the colour of the upper. Is there any harm wearing the shoes until a hole appears in the sole?


Not that I'm aware of. Been doing it for years.


----------



## XdryMartini

Bass Weejun's 25 years old or so...


----------



## Crownship

*B&H and loafer week?*

















Yes I know. Where are the loafers?
Truth be told my loafers aren't inspiring me today. I love my lace ups too much. 
So back to B&H.

As much as I enjoy the loafers from everyone the past few days we're starting to look like twins or triplets or quadruplets or...you get the point.:icon_smile_big:
To stick with the theme there's a previous pic of my Alden shell tassels.

Allen Edmonds Macneil
chili calf


----------



## babycatcher

Today is the end of the loafer run, unless you count duplicate pairs and monks:










Alden LHS black shell


----------



## eagle2250

The loafers I wore yesterday were a pair of well worn AE's...The Westbrook model, I think! After being re-crafted once and resoled twice more since, any hint of lettering on the inside of the shoe has long since disappeared.

Today I'm pulling on my Bass Weejuns, in burgundy corrected grain. Wish I could say, made in the USA but, alas, the imprint in the shoe says, made in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## AlanC

^Maybe that will wear off, too, eagle.


----------



## EBIKERBLUE

I 'm wearing Florshiem Berkeley in a port wine color and as always without socks. They look better that way to me. I get them brand new from ebay.


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden LHS 
Whiskey (my favorite ones!!)

Thanks to everyone that contributed for Loafer Week!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

8/15/08...Not a loafer, but no laces.


----------



## Crownship

Another day of long wings.

Florsheim Kenmore


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSoul is that color considered whiskey?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> LeatherSoul is that color considered whiskey?


Yes, those are whiskey monk straps...on the Plaza last w/silver buckle.


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yes, those are whiskey monk straps...on the Plaza last w/silver buckle.


You are EVIL!!


----------



## The Louche

Leather Soul,

Are Alden's monks regularly available with a silver buckle? The website shows golden buckles if I remember correctly - unfortunately gold tone is a deal breaker for me...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

The Louche said:


> Leather Soul,
> 
> Are Alden's monks regularly available with a silver buckle? The website shows golden buckles if I remember correctly - unfortunately gold tone is a deal breaker for me...


Only black. These were special make-ups for my store back in 2005.


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> ^Maybe that will wear off, too, eagle.


Indeed, I can hope, but is a 'pig' in disguise, not still just a pig (though a nicely priced pig, none the less!)?


----------



## schanop

A little bit too late to join the loafer week, Canberra is too cold to loaf around town with loafers during winter so I left my only (for the moment, any way) tassels in Sydney.

Got a chance to go around with them today:

Carmina tassel loafer
Brown shell


----------



## JayJay

The Louche said:


> Leather Soul,
> 
> Are Alden's monks regularly available with a silver buckle? The website shows golden buckles if I remember correctly - unfortunately gold tone is a deal breaker for me...


The gold buckle currently available on Alden and BB shell monks are a deal breaker for me, too. I'm thinking of asking Ron to do a shell monk for me with a silver buckle. I have to have silver.


----------



## eagle2250

Closing out this week of loafers, I am wearing my Alden flexwelt Horse bits, in brown calf. These are incredibly comfortable shoes!


----------



## Crownship

*Spectacular Day*



















I spent most of the day in spectators for a wedding.

I wore the McClains at the wedding and the Broadstreets at the reception.


----------



## BobGuam

REally snappy there Crownship!


----------



## AlanC

Alden NST in black calfskin


----------



## schanop

Monday shoes:

Alden wing tip
Dark brown calf


----------



## ds23pallas

eagle2250 said:


> Closing out this week of loafers, I am wearing my Alden flexwelt Horse bits, in brown calf. These are incredibly comfortable shoes!


Eagle,

Do you have the Cape Cod bit loafers as well? I was curious as to your comments comparing the two. I too have the Flex Welt bits and recently the Drop Tassel from the Cape Cod line. I think I might prefer the Cape Cod pair.

For anyone else that can comment, would all Cape Cod loafers be on the same last? I remember trying the Cape Cod bits at the Alden Shop in San Francisco, but not being able to find a proper fit. Now I have the Drop Tassels, and the fit me perfectly, in my usual size of 9.5D.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Newport" in burgundy calf


----------



## AlanC

Allen Edmonds Austin, wholecut in black calf


----------



## schanop

Alden perforated cap toe
No.8 shell


----------



## Crownship

I was looking for flat dress shoe laces for weeks to give some of my shoes a different look than the round laces.
I searched everywhere and found the only store in Minnesota that sells flat dress shoe laces.

How do I know there's only one store? Well after stopping at 10+ stores and calling around I finally found one store that had them. So I didn't have to look any further.
So there you go. One store in Minnesota sells flat dress shoe laces.:teacha:

The top photo has the shoes with the more common thin round laces.
I think the flat laces give the shoes a more elegant, vintage feel and look. They "fill in" the space the round laces leave open.

Of course nobody is really going to pay attention to those details. But we at Ask Andy do.

Anybody else considering replacing those round laces with flat?
I didn't find flat waxed but I took what I could find.

Allen Edmonds Fairway
brown calf


----------



## outrigger

Crownship said:


> Of course nobody is really going to pay attention to those details. But we at Ask Andy do.
> 
> Anybody else considering replacing those round laces with flat?
> I didn't find flat waxed but I took what I could find.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Fairway
> brown calf


Those flat laces really do make a different, beautiful shoes BTW.


----------



## eagle2250

^ +1. I had not given the issue of round vs flat laces much thought in the past but, Crownship's photos provide such excellent visual contrast of the two options that, I for one will be looking for a local source of flat laces. Indeed, they do provide a much more finished look!


----------



## jcusey

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=170&i=aldensuedechukkayw6.jpg

Alden chukka on Barrie last in snuff suede with commando soles.


----------



## Crownship

Vintage

Allen Edmonds Dickson


----------



## Crownship

outrigger said:


> Those flat laces really do make a different, beautiful shoes BTW.





eagle2250 said:


> ^ +1. I had not given the issue of round vs flat laces much thought in the past but, Crownship's photos provide such excellent visual contrast of the two options that, I for one will be looking for a local source of flat laces. Indeed, they do provide a much more finished look!


I've seen lots of photos of Alden shoes and other makes with flat laces but no Allen Edmonds.
The Dickson model I wore today came with round laces and they were made in 1967.
It's nice to change things every once in a while.


----------



## Crownship

Nice shoes everybody.
AlanC- nice to see a rare pair of AE wholecuts. I haven't seen too many around.
schanop- I like the Alden cap toes in #8 shell. My first Aldens were a pair of those in black shell. I'll post those someday.

WTT- The Newport is a great looking loafer. I know AE discontinued that model for awhile but I believe it's back. I was going to buy a pair of those years ago in chili but passed. My loss.

jcusey- nice chukkas. You should post more photos. We need more people posting pics.


----------



## AlanC

^ Those Dicksons are sharp. Any idea how old they are? I'm not sure of the vintage of the AE Austin wholecuts, but they have a canvas lining.

Polo by C&J (I assume) pebble grain penny loafers:


----------



## dshell

eagle2250 said:


> ^ +1. I had not given the issue of round vs flat laces much thought in the past but, Crownship's photos provide such excellent visual contrast of the two options that, I for one will be looking for a local source of flat laces. Indeed, they do provide a much more finished look!


I bow my head in shame. I bought a pair of vintage Edwinn Claps and threw out the flat laces and replaced them with the usual round type because I'd thought to myself: "Surely they didn't originally come with those thick laces!"

Crownship's stellar example has reminded me of my idiocy: they probably looked better with the flat laces. (I replaced the laces before I'd even tried them on.) I'd be quite interested to know where one may find flat waxed laces in a variety of colors.


----------



## Crownship

AlanC said:


> ^ Those Dicksons are sharp. Any idea how old they are? I'm not sure of the vintage of the AE Austin wholecuts, but they have a canvas lining.
> 
> []


That was one of the first AE models with the Dickson name made in 1967.
Those beauties are over 30 years old.


----------



## Crownship

Alden long wings with and w/out flat laces.
Not alot of you guys posting pictures so I'm hogging forum space.:icon_smile_big:

Alden long wings
antique brown


----------



## schanop

^ Very interesting Crownship, you are giving me ideas to try out.

TA


----------



## WingtipTom

Nice longwings, Crown! And I love those AE Dicksons.

AE Lloyd in black calf


----------



## JayJay

AlanC said:


> ^ Those Dicksons are sharp. Any idea how old they are? I'm not sure of the vintage of the AE Austin wholecuts, but they have a canvas lining.
> 
> Polo by C&J (I assume) pebble grain penny loafers:


Nice!


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks!

Last night, Brooks Brothers by Alden full strap loafers in burgundy calf:



Today, Grenson chukkas:


----------



## tntele

jcusey said:


> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=170&i=aldensuedechukkayw6.jpg
> 
> Alden chukka on Barrie last in snuff suede with commando soles.


Great shoes, care to reveal your source? Thanks!


----------



## Crownship

An AE favorite
Allen Edmonds Bradley
chili


----------



## jcusey

tntele said:


> Great shoes, care to reveal your source? Thanks!


Those were a special order with the Alden Shop in San Francisco from back when Alden still would do special orders.


----------



## Crownship

Spent the day in my UGG loafers. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Crownship

WingtipTom said:


> Nice longwings, Crown! And I love those AE Dicksons.
> 
> AE Lloyd in black calf


Thanks WTT. I like the older wing tips that we have compared to the newer AE styles. Just a few years ago Allen Edmonds would pay more attention to details like perfing and pinking the edges of wing tips and caps. Now they just cut a clean straight edge. The only shoe I see with pinking edges now is the MacNeil.


----------



## schanop

Saturday round:

Footjoy classic tour
black/brown gator saddle


----------



## eagle2250

^ Schanop: Looking good! Are those shoes as comfortable as they look?


----------



## jcusey

Gravati three-eyelet bluchers in cognac woven leather with antique cognac leather trim on the 701 last with combination leather/rubber soles.


----------



## JayJay

jcusey said:


> Gravati three-eyelet bluchers in cognac woven leather with antique cognac leather trim on the 701 last with combination leather/rubber soles.


These shoes would look great with a linen jacket and trousers.


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> Thanks WTT. I like the older wing tips that we have compared to the newer AE styles. Just a few years ago Allen Edmonds would pay more attention to details like perfing and pinking the edges of wing tips and caps. Now they just cut a clean straight edge. The only shoe I see with pinking edges now is the MacNeil.


Very true, Crown.

I was surprised, to say the least, when I saw they were producing and selling older models (i.e. the McAllister) that were to be sold as an "AllenEdmonds.com Exclusive."

In response to the different styling they use on their shoes today compared to the older models, I think AE may be trying to get the younger demographic to splurge and start buying their brand now, rather than wait until they can truly afford to...and more power to 'em for trying. (And let's face it, the majority of the male population in their 20s and 30s don't like to wear the more traditional styled wingtips and captoes...or "old man shoes"....they want something that has that "clean straight edge" you speak of.) To be honest, if it weren't for eBay and thrift stores, I wouldn't have half the pairs of shoes I do! I've only bought 2 pairs of my AE's brand new, and those were gifts to myself for something I'd either accomplished (a promotion), or a milestone I'd hit (turning 30).

But I completely agree with you, and prefer the older styles compared to the new ones.

Having said that, here's what I wore today:

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## babycatcher

It has been 9 blissful days without socks while on a "staycation". Small rotation of these, canoe mocs, and Top-Siders:










Quoddy camp moc


----------



## schanop

eagle2250 said:


> ^ Schanop: Looking good! Are those shoes as comfortable as they look?


Yes, they are. I usually wear socks on the thinner side of the scale with this pair and I still feel fine after a round.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

It seems as though John has acquired a digital camera...bravo! Can't wait to see your whole collection!


----------



## Crownship

WingtipTom said:


> In response to the different styling they use on their shoes today compared to the older models, I think AE may be trying to get the younger demographic to splurge and start buying their brand now, rather than wait until they can truly afford to...and more power to 'em for trying. (And let's face it, the majority of the male population in their 20s and 30s don't like to wear the more traditional styled wingtips and captoes...or "old man shoes"....they want something that has that "clean straight edge" you speak of.) To be honest, if it weren't for eBay and thrift stores, I wouldn't have half the pairs of shoes I do! I've only bought 2 pairs of my AE's brand new, and those were gifts to myself for something I'd either accomplished (a promotion), or a milestone I'd hit (turning 30).


For some reason for me at 23 the "old man" shoes started looking really nice. 
That was waaay back in the day. 
Not knowing what to look for at that age and not understanding a quality shoe vs a-shoe-that-was-more-expensive-than-I-couldn't-afford, I shopped at JC Penney for my first real business shoes. 
They had a couple shoe lines called Towncraft and Stafford. I had 2 pairs of wing tip loafer tassels made from low quality leather but were goodyear welted. Then I bought a pair of real wing tips which were my pride and joy. I remember the sales clerk telling me those wing tips were a lower quality shoe made from Bostonian. I had seen real Bostonians so I knew they made good shoes according to my knowledge at that time.
I had those burgundy wing tp loafers and wing tip blutchers for many years. I ended up giving them all to my dad since my feet spread to extra wide.

Funny thing is that I gave my "old man" my "old man" shoes.
I should have taken a picture of a pair of Allen Edmonds "Auburn" wing tips that have been discontinued for several years. I gave a new pair of those to my dad several months ago that I bought too narrow.

Ebay has also been my preferred place for shoes. Only a handful of my current wardrobe has been bought in a brick and mortar store and always on sale.

There are a handful of shoes I'll be buying at retail but like you they'll be a reward for an accomplishment. That way I'll justify the cost.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

Today..cap toes , jeans, and shopping with wife.

Allen Edmond Park Ave
brown calf


----------



## Crownship

jcusey said:


> Gravati three-eyelet bluchers in cognac woven leather with antique cognac leather trim on the 701 last with combination leather/rubber soles.


Very nice.^

Babycatcher- good to see you're back even though I know it's nice to wear mocs and boat shoes all day everyday sometimes.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks CS. I have been looking from time to time. Thanks for the great pics! You must have amazing closet space!

BC


----------



## schanop

Crownship said:


> Today..cap toes , jeans, and shopping with wife.
> 
> Allen Edmond Park Ave
> brown calf


That pair has a nice colour and shine, Crownship.


----------



## schanop

Here're my Sunday shoes:

Brown calf whole cut from Zee in Hong Kong


----------



## XdryMartini

Florsheim Imperial Longwing
Med Brown Calf


----------



## Daveboxster

schanop said:


> Saturday round:
> 
> Footjoy classic tour
> black/brown gator saddle


Cool socks! Know what brand?

And, what did you shoot?


----------



## babycatcher

XDM and schanop--beauties!

I figured these were the best way to ease into work after vacation. They are a about a year old, and were both my 1st Alden shoes and 1st shell. I think they are now starting to break in nicely:










Alden LHS #8


----------



## schanop

Daveboxster said:


> Cool socks! Know what brand?
> 
> And, what did you shoot?


Thank Dave, I think the socks are Marcoliani. David Jones down here stocks them. I still trying to get back to shooting in the 70s: I gave up golf for a long while during graduate school studying and just started taking the game again this year. At the moment I am normally shooting around 40-42 on average. Being in a winter time doesn't help much, but a cold frosty morning round is a good way to wake up before going to work.


----------



## Crownship

*B&H Showdown*



XdryMartini said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Imperial Longwing
> Med Brown Calf





Crownship said:


> [IMG
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden long wings
> antique brown


xdry- nice Florsheim long wings. At first I thought they were Aldens. I haven't seen too many brown Florsheims around.


----------



## Crownship

Sunday's shoes.
Allen Edmonds Walton
chili calf










Monday's footwear.Starting off right.

Allen Edmonds MacNeil 
burgundy shell


----------



## mczewd

Gravati split toe blucher in tan calf.

Sorry about the quality. I took it with the camera on my phone.


----------



## babycatcher

Alden wing tip bal, whiskey shell


----------



## mczewd

Alden full strap tassel


----------



## stfu

Had occasion to wear the Park Avenues today. My "respectable" shoes.

​


----------



## jcusey

LeatherSOUL said:


> It seems as though John has acquired a digital camera...bravo! Can't wait to see your whole collection!


Who, me?

From the last few days:

*Sunday*










Santoni Venetian driving moc (Galvin model)

*Monday*










Edward Green utility brogue bal in burgundy antique calf on the 888 last (Beaulieu model). The flash is doing strange things to the hue of the shoes -- it's really quite a bit darker.

*Today*










Alden Norwegian split-toe blucher in dark brown suede on the Aberdeen last (model 963).










Alden punch-cap bluchers in long-nap dark brown suede on Barrie last with Commando soles. These were special orders from Alden of Carmel, ordered back when Alden would do specials.


----------



## pvpatty

Tod's driving loafer
Pantherella socks


----------



## Reddington

stfu said:


> Had occasion to wear the Park Avenues today. My "respectable" shoes.
> 
> ​


Very nice looking respectable shoes.

Cheers.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Alden wing tip bal, whiskey shell


^ BC- nice pic of long wings. Due to the variety of shades of whiskey and ravello shell, I can't tell the difference sometimes.

If Mac doesn't start posting photos soon I'm going to have to pull out some never before seen heavy artillery.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Sanford
burgundy calf


----------



## Crownship

jcusey said:


> Who, me?
> 
> From the last few days:
> 
> *Sunday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santoni Venetian driving moc (Galvin model)
> 
> *Monday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Green utility brogue bal in burgundy antique calf on the 888 last (Beaulieu model). The flash is doing strange things to the hue of the shoes -- it's really quite a bit darker.
> 
> *Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Norwegian split-toe blucher in dark brown suede on the Aberdeen last (model 963).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden punch-cap bluchers in long-nap dark brown suede on Barrie last with Commando soles. These were special orders from Alden of Carmel, ordered back when Alden would do specials.


Jcusey I spent the last 4 hours 37 minutes and 22 seconds reading all of the AAAC forum rules and codes of conduct.
I see you're in violation of several codes.
1- "Members are not allowed to post more than 2 photos per entry"

2- " If a member insist on posting more than 2 photos of shoes, each pair must be from a different manufacturer."

3- "If a member post 2 or more photos of shoes from the same manufacturer in the same entry, the shoes must be made from different materials and/or different colors."

4- "If member is a moderator, posting photos of 4 or more pairs of shoes in the same entry does not negate rules 1-3"

As we can all see from this post 4 rules have been violated.
4 pictures, 2 pairs of Aldens, 2 pairs of _*dark brown suede*_ Aldens and a moderator to top it off. Wow. We need more members to follow rules here at AAAC.

By the way, nice shoes.


----------



## Crownship

*Little things that make a....little difference.*




































I know I'm not the only one here who has duplicates of shoes.
Adding flat or round laces can speed up the decision process when staring at identical shoes to wear . "Do I want the flat or round one?"

Kind of reminds me of twins. One twin wears their hair long and the other short, one is skinny the other a little heavier.
Or... some forum members break 4 rules in one entry and the other breaks only 3. 
I'm not a moderator.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## schanop

A few nice shoes today, Crownship, jcusey, babycatcher.

It's still winter down here, so here they go, more boots:

Alden SF/LS boots
no.8 shell


----------



## babycatcher

All I can say about what is on this page: "Wow!"


----------



## eagle2250

^+1...an absolutely striking assemblage of foot-wear! Thanks for sharing, to all!


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden NST, whiskey shell


----------



## The Louche

JCusey,

The shoes from Monday - the EG "Utility brogue bals" I believe - I think they are beautiful, but I don't understand how they are brogues? Is there something I can't see in the photo or is my understanding of broguing (punching, perforations such as on wingtips) all wrong?

Louche



jcusey said:


> Who, me?
> 
> From the last few days:
> 
> *Sunday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santoni Venetian driving moc (Galvin model)
> 
> *Monday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Green utility brogue bal in burgundy antique calf on the 888 last (Beaulieu model). The flash is doing strange things to the hue of the shoes -- it's really quite a bit darker.
> 
> *Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Norwegian split-toe blucher in dark brown suede on the Aberdeen last (model 963).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden punch-cap bluchers in long-nap dark brown suede on Barrie last with Commando soles. These were special orders from Alden of Carmel, ordered back when Alden would do specials.


----------



## jcusey

The Louche said:


> The shoes from Monday - the EG "Utility brogue bals" I believe - I think they are beautiful, but I don't understand how they are brogues? Is there something I can't see in the photo or is my understanding of broguing (punching, perforations such as on wingtips) all wrong?


A utility brogue is a wingtip without the broguing. It sounds like an oxymoron, I know, but that's what the shoe design is called. Another name for it is austerity brogue, which makes a bit more sense because the design requires (marginally) less leather than a traditional full brogue.


----------



## The Louche

JC,

Well thanks for the explanation. I agree that this terminology is "whack" as kids my age sometimes say, but I have now found a new shoe style to like. They are quite good looking shoes and I can see how they are more utilitarian than a full brogued wingtip. Do any of the mid-range (AE, Alden, etc.) makers offer such a shoe in the $300-500 range?

Louche


----------



## Sartre

pvpatty said:


> Tod's driving loafer
> Pantherella socks


These look super comfortable.

TJS


----------



## Crownship

Vintage Aldens with linen and leather lined.

Alden V tip
black calf


----------



## jcusey

The Louche said:


> Do any of the mid-range (AE, Alden, etc.) makers offer such a shoe in the $300-500 range?


I don't think that I've ever seen a utility brogue from AE -- why not, I wonder, since they have tried everything else -- or Alden. C&J has the Tavistock I, II, and III in their Handgrade line, but I think that those go for more than $500 a pair even from a low-cost merchant like PLal. Franco's has a couple of Martegani models that qualify, including :

And :

This latter one is a variant of the utility brogue theme, with twin-needle stitching forming the boundaries between the various design elements instead of the seams formed by different pieces of leather coming together. It occupies a special place in my heart because the design was my idea, and I convinced Ron Rider to get Martegani to do it.

Anyway, your best bet for utility brogues at lower prices is probably either to do a special order with a company like Martegani or to convince Tom Park or one of the other Alden merchants to do a utility brogue make-up.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden PTB, cigar shell


----------



## Crownship

Great day for palin toes

Allen Edmonds Leeds
brown shell cordovan


----------



## AlanC

Jcusey, I had thought it was 'austerity' brogue rather than 'utility'.

Yesterday, Alden tassels in #8 shell:


----------



## KeithR

jcusey said:


> This latter one is a variant of the utility brogue theme, with twin-needle stitching forming the boundaries between the various design elements instead of the seams formed by different pieces of leather coming together. It occupies a special place in my heart because the design was my idea, and I convinced Ron Rider to get Martegani to do it.


Jcusey,

That is a magnificent shoe. Simple, classy, unique.


----------



## jcusey

AlanC said:


> Jcusey, I had thought it was 'austerity' brogue rather than 'utility'.


The design can be referred to as either a utility or an austerity brogue.



> Yesterday, Alden tassels in #8 shell:


What are the socks? (Oh, yeah, and the shoes are nice, too. I'm giving serious consideration to trying a tassel loafer -- probably just a 666 until I decide that I like it, though.)


----------



## pvpatty

Loake suede brogues
Pantherella socks


----------



## babycatcher

Alden wing tip blucher, cigar shell


----------



## Crownship

AE shark

Belmont


----------



## AlanC

jcusey said:


> What are the socks? (Oh, yeah, and the shoes are nice, too. I'm giving serious consideration to trying a tassel loafer -- probably just a 666 until I decide that I like it, though.)


The socks are super high-end Banana Republic clearance socks: $2. Check your local BR; they might still have some (I bought half a dozen pairs in different designs).

I'm a big fan of the Tassel of the Beast.


----------



## schanop

babycatcher said:


> Alden wing tip bal, whiskey shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden NST, whiskey shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden wing tip blucher, cigar shell


These are great babycatcher. Alden NST in either Cigar or Whiskey is on my list of purchase, but I am not sure when I will have a chance.


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you!

Shoe Mart has the whiskey NSTs, and Citishoes may still, as well as the LHS is whiskey. I got all of these online. Happy Hunting!


----------



## babycatcher

CS--I see you brought the raisins back out--sweet!

I assume Mac is on vacation--anyone know for sure?


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> CS--I see you brought the raisins back out--sweet!
> 
> I assume Mac is on vacation--anyone know for sure?


Oh yeah. The Raisins. Gotta love it.

I'll give Mac the benefit of the doubt he's on vacation. 
He's probably loading up on a bunch of shell shoes and boots to wow us all for the next year.

I may have to buy some argyles and post my favorite shells if Mac doesn't post soon. Heck I might just buy argyles for a change anyway. Or not:icon_smile_big:

For being new to the shell and Alden scene you've got an impressive collection so far.


----------



## XdryMartini

Finally back from traveling to Ohio. Yes, I stayed in a hotel across the street from where McCain was... complete mayhem...



















Vintage Florsheim Imperial (thrifted)
Light Brown Pebble Grain Calf

Oh, and I talked w/ Mac earlier in the week and he's just been very busy recently, probably shining his shoes. :aportnoy:


----------



## Bowling Greener

You Trads own so much wing-tip footwear, it's amazing! :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250

^...but, never enough! One more pair is always needed to round out the collection.


----------



## JayJay

eagle2250 said:


> ^...but, never enough! One more pair is always needed to round out the collection.


Yes, every time I think I have enough wingtips, I find I'm at least one pair short.


----------



## srgprod

XdryMartini said:


> Finally back from traveling to Ohio. Yes, I stayed in a hotel across the street from where McCain was... complete mayhem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Florsheim Imperial (thrifted)
> Light Brown Pebble Grain Calf
> 
> Oh, and I talked w/ Mac earlier in the week and he's just been very busy recently, probably shining his shoes. :aportnoy:


You never have too many shoes. Those wingtips are awesome. They look so great with jeans.


----------



## AlanC

Bowling Greener said:


> You Trads own so much wing-tip footwear, it's amazing! :icon_smile:


Good grief, BG. I almost fell over when I saw your avatar. A prudent choice, from a fellow Kentuckian.


----------



## AlanC

PRL by C&J shoes


----------



## schanop

^ Nice shoes, AlanC

Shoulder season in Sydney is quite mild so:

Whole cut suede with medallion from Zee of Kowloon


----------



## schanop

A little bit of Aussie icon:

RM Williams Turn Out Chelsea boots
Chestnut yearling


----------



## Crownship

Bowling Greener said:


> You Trads own so much wing-tip footwear, it's amazing! :icon_smile:





eagle2250 said:


> ^...but, never enough! One more pair is always needed to round out the collection.





JayJay said:


> Yes, every time I think I have enough wingtips, I find I'm at least one pair short.


I can think of at least 10 pairs of wing tips I'd like to purchase.
Always thinking several steps (or purchases) ahead.


----------



## XdryMartini

New wingtips for the fall.





































John Lobb Cavendish
Copper Suede


----------



## schanop

^ Your balmorals look great, Bill. I am starting to think how the Alden version from Tom will turn out: finger crossed.


----------



## playdohh22

XdryMartini - Very nice Lobbs.


----------



## babycatcher

Congrats on the Lobbs XDM, they are truly elegant.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LHS, whiskey shell


----------



## Reddington

*AE Dryden's*

Searching this thread, I noticed that no one wears AE Dryden's (or hasn't photographed or mentioned them). I'm considering buying a pair, but would like to know what your opinion is of these shoes?

Also, are leather & rubber combo soles to be avoided?











Cheers.


----------



## Crownship

Reddington said:


> Searching this thread, I noticed that no one wears AE Dryden's (or hasn't photographed or mentioned them). I'm considering buying a pair, but would like to know what your opinion is of these shoes?
> 
> Also, are leather & rubber combo soles to be avoided?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


If you like them get them. Nothing wrong with the rubber inserts. It should help you from slipping and make the soles last longer. I protect all of my leather shoe soles for that purpose. Nice looking shoe as versatile as any other brown/tan cap toe.
I don't have this model because I have so many other cap toes and prefer the more pointed toe of earlier models. The style is very similar to AEs Byron.


----------



## Crownship

More Brits















Dressed up,








or dressed down with jeans.

These were my first Church's I bought 4-5 years ago. These are Pre-Prada. The real deal. I already had a bunch of Allen Edmonds and Aldens and was wondering if the price reflected superior quality with these. Nope. Nice shoes though. Today I think the price of Church's is a little steep.

Church's Diplomat
black calf


----------



## Crownship

XdryMartini said:


> New wingtips for the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lobb Cavendish
> Copper Suede


Very nice. But I may have bad news for you. I did some research on that exact same model. 
If any of the serial numbers in the shoes are 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 then you have replicas out of Mexico.
Best to send them back and get a size 13 extra wide or 14 wide and send them my way since fake Lobbs don't bother me.


----------



## cycliste1

I have them in black. The soles don't bother me. I got them from AE directly on sale last fall. First quality for $120.00. For the money they were a fine investment, but they are not nearly as comfortable as my Graysons. On the other hand, perhaps I haven't broken them in properly yet.



Reddington said:


> Searching this thread, I noticed that no one wears AE Dryden's (or hasn't photographed or mentioned them). I'm considering buying a pair, but would like to know what your opinion is of these shoes?
> 
> Also, are leather & rubber combo soles to be avoided?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## playdohh22

Crownship said:


> and send them my way since fake Lobbs don't bother me.


Ditto :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Walton
chili calf


----------



## AlanC

Protection against Gustav, LL Bean mocs:


----------



## Crownship

Great looking shoes posted. Seems like most of us have been favoring our brown shoes lately.

schanop- nice looking wholecuts. I don't remember seeing suede whloecuts before.

BC- great to see the shell hasn't dried up on this thread since Mac has been busy.


----------



## XdryMartini

AlanC said:


> Protection against Gustav, LL Bean mocs:


^ AND WE HAVE A WINNER OF THE MOST TRAD SHOE CONTEST!!!!


----------



## evanrose

AlanC said:


> Protection against Gustav, LL Bean mocs:


I dig those!


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks! They're quite the thing. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Quay

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks! They're quite the thing. I highly recommend them.


One of my favorite shoes since 1980. Alan, sir, are those relatively recent purchases? It's always hard to tell with these long-wearing shoes but they look very well-kept or newish, or both. I ask as I would like to get another pair before the rains start here.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## AlanC

Just got 'em a few months ago, and wish I'd done it years ago. I hope to give them a good break in in the coming wet/cold weather.


----------



## AlanC

Alden 405s


----------



## Crownship

Wore these with the new flat laces.

Florsheim Kenmore

burgundy shell


----------



## babycatcher

I have a couple of new additions, but I am going to wait for Mac to reappear before I post them. One always desires the approval of the master.

Today:










Alden PTB cigar


----------



## Reddington

Crownship said:


> If you like them get them. Nothing wrong with the rubber inserts. It should help you from slipping and make the soles last longer. I protect all of my leather shoe soles for that purpose. Nice looking shoe as versatile as any other brown/tan cap toe. I don't have this model because I have so many other cap toes and prefer the more pointed toe of earlier models. The style is very similar to AEs Byron.





cycliste1 said:


> I have them in black. The soles don't bother me. I got them from AE directly on sale last fall. First quality for $120.00. For the money they were a fine investment, but they are not nearly as comfortable as my Graysons. On the other hand, perhaps I haven't broken them in properly yet.


Thanks all for the advice and comments on buying the AE Dryden's. I've decided to go ahead and buy them. 

Cheers.


----------



## XdryMartini

The end of summer is upon us and almost time to put these away...


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> I have a couple of new additions, but I am going to wait for Mac to reappear before I post them. One always desires the approval of the master.


I also have a couple of new additions on the way. I haven't posted my real pride and joys yet. But like you I'll wait for the Master of Shell to return.


----------



## Crownship

XdryMartini said:


> The end of summer is upon us and almost time to put these away...


Who makes those?

By the way, my beautiful wife is currently in D.C. and returns tomorrow. She said the weather is pretty hot there unlike here in Minnesota. 
I haven't been there yet but someday we'll visit and see some of the history of this great country.


----------



## XdryMartini

CS - Those are Aldens... I like the red microsole - very comfortable to walk in...


----------



## Georgia

Allen Edmonds Brookwoods


----------



## stfu

Not sure how long these guys will last, but I am enjoying them.


----------



## AlanC

^Are those the Banana Republic boots in beeswax? I have a pair, too, and like them quite a bit. They are still a bit stiff, though.


----------



## AlanC

AE MacNeil in shell


----------



## stfu

AlanC said:


> ^Are those the Banana Republic boots in beeswax? I have a pair, too, and like them quite a bit. They are still a bit stiff, though.


They sure are. They do feel stiff - the leather is a bit thin and dry - but I really do love them, especially for the price.


----------



## stfu

AlanC said:


> Protection against Gustav, LL Bean mocs:


Turn about is fair play. I have a pair of Bean's just like this, circa 1992.


----------



## gnatty8

@ Alan, those Alden 405s are fantastic! I may need to try to find those for myself..


----------



## playdohh22

AlanC said:


> Protection against Gustav, LL Bean mocs:


I like them. Are they currently available on LL Bean's site?


----------



## AlanC

playdohh22 said:


> Are they currently available on LL Bean's site?


Yes...


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Cambridge
burgundy shell


----------



## Crownship

AlanC said:


> AE MacNeil in shell





Crownship said:


> []
> 
> Allen Edmonds Cambridge
> burgundy shell


Wow, is this a first? Two pairs of Allen Edmonds shell cordovan wing tips without a pair of Alden shells in between posts.


----------



## schanop

Saturday exercise:

Footjoy classics tour
Brown moc toe derby

These are on Grant last which look and feel really nice. They are also a tad slimmer than chubbier Laser last.


----------



## XdryMartini

schanop said:


> Saturday exercise:
> 
> Footjoy classics tour
> Brown moc toe derby
> 
> These are on Grant last which look and feel really nice. They are also a tad slimmer than chubbier Laser last.


You are evil incarnate!! We have rain in DC and my clubs are sitting idle.  :icon_pale:


----------



## srgprod

Beautiful pair of AE Cambridge. They really have broken in great.


----------



## srgprod

"Alden PTB cigar"

Just sold a pair of these that I've had for 20 years and hardly ever worn. I miss them even though they didn't fit any longer. A classic shoe.


----------



## schanop

XdryMartini said:


> You are evil incarnate!! We have rain in DC and my clubs are sitting idle.  :icon_pale:


We need more rain in Australia. It's been a long drought and a and lot of courses aren't very green.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Bradley
burgundy shell


----------



## schanop

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds Bradley
> burgundy shell


That looks neat, CS.

I am starting to think about Cordovan moc toe golf shoes. Has anyone seen anything along the line of Shell Cordovan golf shoes?


----------



## AlanC

C&J for Tom James black semi-brogues


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds McAllister
black calf


----------



## babycatcher

^, ^^ nice!

Today:










Alden PTB cigar

It isn't quite as much fun without Mac around.


----------



## Crownship

John Lobb Lopez
black calf


----------



## Crownship

Thanks BC^



babycatcher said:


> ^, ^^ nice!
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB cigar
> 
> It isn't quite as much fun without Mac around.


Digging those PTBs

Ditto on the Mac.
I was wearing my Lobbs and swithed into a new pair of shoes I received today. Great looking shoes that I'll post when the Mac gets back


----------



## Crownship

srgprod said:


> Beautiful pair of AE Cambridge. They really have broken in great.


Thanks. 
I consider the Cambridge an Allen Edmonds master piece.
It was discontinued for years but they just brought it back.

AE doesn't put a dye on top of the shell like Aldens #8 so they don't get quite as shiny from brushing.


----------



## eagle2250

babycatcher said:


> ^, ^^ nice!...
> It isn't quite as much fun without Mac around.





Crownship said:


> Thanks BC^
> Digging those PTBs
> 
> Ditto on the Mac.
> I was wearing my Lobbs and swithed into a new pair of shoes I received today. Great looking shoes that I'll post when the Mac gets back


I miss Mac and his postings as well! Today I will wear the Alden Longwings, in #8 shell, with a pair of the OTC argyle socks Mac convinced me to get, and hope for his prompt return to our company!


----------



## XdryMartini

Eagle - Thanks for the inspiration!! I'll wear my longwings too. Maybe the synergy will prompt Mac to get back from vacationing early!!!


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## aspectator

Hello All,

I'm new to these parts. It's great to see such great footwear. My compliments all around. I'm managing an AE addiction and saving up for some Alden wing tip bluchers. Right now, I'm enjoying these AE Garners. More later. Cheers.


----------



## babycatcher

Welcome to the forum!

OK, I am in on the LW gig, let's hope it works men.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










#8


----------



## JayJay

aspectator said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to these parts. It's great to see such great footwear. My compliments all around. I'm managing an AE addiction and saving up for some Alden wing tip bluchers. Right now, I'm enjoying these AE Garners. More later. Cheers.


Welcome! Nice shoes.


----------



## pvpatty

Australian trad? RL chinos, RM Williams Craftsman boots.


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell NST


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Mid-brown oiled country brogues from Rockport, very comfortable, very English even. And when I learn how to post photos i'll do so


----------



## babycatcher

Alden 987


----------



## playdohh22

babycatcher said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> OK, I am in on the LW gig, let's hope it works men.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8





babycatcher said:


> Alden 987


Both, very nice. As usual.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks playdohh. I hope school is going well, and that you are still sporting the crustaceans. :aportnoy:


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> I miss Mac and his postings as well! Today I will wear the Alden Longwings, in #8 shell, with a pair of the OTC argyle socks Mac convinced me to get, and hope for his prompt return to our company!





XdryMartini said:


> Eagle - Thanks for the inspiration!! I'll wear my longwings too. Maybe the synergy will prompt Mac to get back from vacationing early!!!


Don't know when Mac is coming back.

I'm all for long wings, wings and anything shell.


----------



## Crownship

*"Big & Heavy" and shell for awhile.*



















Nice sock rug combo. 









Here's a recent purchase. 
The price was right. Allen Edmonds got the color right with these. They're actually burgundy shell and not brown shell called burgundy like my other plain toes. At least I have more variety.

Allen Edmonds Leeds
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

Great to see some new members posting here. Keep it up.


----------



## XdryMartini

New soles for an old friend...



















Florsheim Imperial
Medium Brown


----------



## amlai

Nice, very nice. Good pick on the JR soles. Looks like a good job on the toe taps as well...


----------



## AlanC

^No all leather heel and v-cleat? :biggrin2:

The new soles look great.


----------



## MikeMadison

Top-Siders.


----------



## babycatcher

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## playdohh22

babycatcher said:


> Thanks playdohh. I hope school is going well, and that you are still sporting the crustaceans. :aportnoy:


School is well, and sure am sporting the crabs


----------



## DocHolliday

Boots:


----------



## well-kept

XdryMartini said:


> New soles for an old friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim Imperial
> Medium Brown


Where was the resole done?


----------



## XdryMartini

AlanC said:


> ^No all leather heel and v-cleat? :biggrin2:
> 
> The new soles look great.


I was scaring the minions and serfs at work!! They got scared from the noise from my heels (this pair had 2 v-cleats in each heel before) and scurried into the corners and under desks when I walked down the hallways... :devil: :aportnoy:


----------



## XdryMartini

well-kept said:


> Where was the resole done?


At my favorite shoe store in Georgetown, Sky Valet!! They have a banner hanging around here someplace...


----------



## Crownship

*Big & Heavy and shell*


























This was my first pair of shell cordovan shoes. Back in 2002 these started it all.

I bought the book, The Gentleman's Guide To Grooming and Style in 2001 or '02. That's where I learned about Allen Edmonds, Alden, John Lobb, Church's ect. and shell cordovan leather. The book mentioned how burgundy shell or brown became lighter in the crease areas vs. darker like calf and became better looking with age.
I looked forward to the day I'd get some shell and see the "lighter area in the crease phenomenon".

So what did I do? Bought black shell: no light areas. Long story short..great shoes.

What I noticed right away was that they had that white film and they smelled sweet.

Alden perforated cap toe
black shell cordovan


----------



## MikeMadison

babycatcher said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks. I found myself browsing it today, and decided to register. Turns out I registered months ago. There's some great stuff here. :icon_smile:


----------



## babycatcher

I had these on yesterday---only for game watching purposes. They won't make them in shell. Hopefully it will be a better year----


----------



## XdryMartini

babycatcher said:


> I had these on yesterday---only for game watching purposes. They won't make them in shell. Hopefully it will be a better year----


MY EYES ARE BURNING!!!!


----------



## babycatcher

You must be a USC fan!


----------



## schanop

Crownship said:


> [snip]
> 
> This was my first pair of shell cordovan shoes. Back in 2002 these started it all.
> 
> I bought the book, The Gentleman's Guide To Grooming and Style in 2001 or '02. That's where I learned about Allen Edmonds, Alden, John Lobb, Church's ect. and shell cordovan leather. The book mentioned how burgundy shell or brown became lighter in the crease areas vs. darker like calf and became better looking with age.
> I looked forward to the day I'd get some shell and see the "lighter area in the crease phenomenon".
> 
> So what did I do? Bought black shell: no light areas. Long story short..great shoes.
> 
> What I noticed right away was that they had that white film and they smelled sweet.
> 
> Alden perforated cap toe
> black shell cordovan


Nice Hampton, CS :aportnoy: I still am waiting for black shell to grow on me. For the moment, I will stick with shades of brown.


----------



## XdryMartini

babycatcher said:


> You must be a USC fan!


Nope, Penn State! I remember a PSU vs. ND game back in '85... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## babycatcher

XDM, I do not feel so bad about your burning eyes now. The series is tied at 9-9-1, however.

Back then, I favored Reeboks for most occasions, and the leather was glove soft. That changed in about '88. Despite the decline in sneaker quality, it was a GREAT year.


----------



## Crownship

schanop said:


> Nice Hampton, CS :aportnoy: I still am waiting for black shell to grow on me. For the moment, I will stick with shades of brown.


Thanks. You don't really notice the difference at first glance compared to calfskin. 
But like all shell you'll notice the black doesn't have the fine wrinkles of calf.

One of the best ways I can describe black shell, it's like looking at a bucket of used motor oil or a bucket of tar while calfskin looks like a painted wall.

The black shell has a deeper appearance than calf when shined well.


----------



## babycatcher

*Oops--need some advice from the experts please.*

For the group:

Unfortunately, I got splashed with a litle bit of salad dressing, and there was a spot on the tip of the toe which I did not notice immediately. When I wiped off the oil, there was a round dark spot where it had penetrated the leather. See below:










Could you please give me some advice on what to do? Will it fade, or can you recommend some method of cleaning?

I fear that this is gonna drive me crazy now. I guess this is one of the downsides to whiskey.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## anglophile

babycatcher said:


> Could you please give me some advice on what to do? Will it fade, or can you recommend some method of cleaning?
> 
> I fear that this is gonna drive me crazy now. I guess this is one of the downsides to whiskey.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


Had this happen when I spilt olive oil on a pair of AEs a year or so ago. Its will fade over time, but its likely there for life.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> For the group:
> 
> Unfortunately, I got splashed with a litle bit of salad dressing, and there was a spot on the tip of the toe which I did not notice immediately. When I wiped off the oil, there was a round dark spot where it had penetrated the leather. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give me some advice on what to do? Will it fade, or can you recommend some method of cleaning?
> 
> I fear that this is gonna drive me crazy now. I guess this is one of the downsides to whiskey.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


You've come to the right place. 
First things first. If they're 13 extra wide or 14 you can't do anything except throw them away. So I'd be willing to take them off your hands. 
If not, I'll give you my expert advice later tonight. 
I've had this happen a couple of times.


----------



## well-kept

Apply absorbent powder, either baking soda or some form of talc. Allow it to remain on the spot undisturbed for a couple of days. It will absorb much of the oil.


----------



## Crownship

well-kept said:


> Apply absorbent powder, either baking soda or some form of talc. Allow it to remain on the spot undisturbed for a couple of days. It will absorb much of the oil.


^I'll keep that technique in mind. It's easier than my method.

BC, here's what worked for me.

Years ago when cooking I splashed butter directly on a pair of my tan cap toes. I said I wouldn't cook wearing dress shoes again. Well I did and splashed oil on another pair shortly after and then learned my lesson.
Amazing how fast oils penetrate leather.

The stain was really dark. My shoe repair shop said I couldn't do anything except possibly apply a darker polish or wax to cover it.
I didn't want to change the color so I tried several things.

What worked best to lift the stain was Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner.
Oils, grease, fats penetrate leather very easy so you need something that will desolve or loosen the oil.
The Meltonian is a unique product that can condition the leather but can also be used to loosen built up wax/oils without the side effects of harsher solvents that are used to strip wax and polish.

I put enough of the Meltonian to cover the oil stain and let sit for a minute. While still wet I dabbed it with a clean cloth. You don't want to rub the area too hard because you can end up rubbing the wax, polish finish away.
After you wipe it away the area may still be wet and dark. Wait for it to dry and repeat. The area will be lighter after you've wiped it away and let it dry which means the oil, fat, grease "evil" :devil:stain was lifted.

When done apply wax to protect the area.

The main thing to remember is not to try to rub the stain away too hard.
Best to apply product wipe away gently, let dry and repeat as necessary.

I experimented on several shoes and ended up spending hours on one shoe to get the color uniform again because I wiped the wax, polish finish away.

Next time I drop oil or grease and stain my shoes I'll try the baking soda method first which you may want to also.

Share with us what worked for you.


----------



## Crownship

*Big and Heavy and shell*



































I was pretty excited to get these last week. These are another pair of black shell cordovan shoes. What I refer to as looking into a bucket of used motor oil.
I believe AE is discontinuing this model in black shell.
As you can see I finally jumped on board with some "low key" argyles. 
Purple and reds and oranges haven't found their way into my drawer yet.

Allen Edmonds MacNeil
black shell cordovan


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice AE's and nice argyles. Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## mcarthur

A cap toe boot
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> A cap toe boot
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Now we know where Mac was... SHINING SHOES!!!

Welcome back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick06790

Dressabouts, a brand that seems to have gone phut.


----------



## AlanC

^Is that *denim*, Patrick?! Nice socks.

Glad to have our daily Mac Attack again--welcome back!


----------



## mcarthur

Gentleman- Thank you
CS-
very nice B&H. I like black shell
BC-
I would recommend vigorous brushing with horsehair brush. It might take several brushing to eliminate the stain mark.


----------



## TBOWES

babycatcher said:


> For the group:
> 
> Unfortunately, I got splashed with a litle bit of salad dressing, and there was a spot on the tip of the toe which I did not notice immediately. When I wiped off the oil, there was a round dark spot where it had penetrated the leather. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give me some advice on what to do? Will it fade, or can you recommend some method of cleaning?
> 
> I fear that this is gonna drive me crazy now. I guess this is one of the downsides to whiskey.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


Had the same thing happen to an identical color of Italian made Cole Hanns. Dish washing liquid did the trick. I applied it straight on the whole seamed area


----------



## playdohh22

mcarthur said:


> A cap toe boot
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


Missed your shells


----------



## XdryMartini

John Lobb Vale
Black Calf

Yes, I actually wear them and don't display them in my closet like a museum piece. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JayJay

Xdry, the Lobbs are nice. I was surprised to see the creases, but that's because I have a pair but haven't worn them, ever. I need to correct that.


----------



## babycatcher

Hallelujah!! Mac is back!! Welcome Uncle, you were sorely, sorely missed.


----------



## babycatcher

In Mac's honor:










Alden cap toe boot
black shell
modified last


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
Thank you!
Nice looking boots! Enjoy wearing


----------



## Claybuster

AE Brookwood

Danny


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ nice AE's and nice argyles. Thanks for the advice all!





mcarthur said:


> CS-
> very nice B&H. I like black shell
> .


Thanks

Mac-Great to see you posting again.


mcarthur said:


> A cap toe boot
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC





babycatcher said:


> In Mac's honor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden cap toe boot
> black shell
> modified last


BC- nice boots. I see we were on the same page the past couple weeks buying black shell.


----------



## Crownship

*Big & Heavy and shell*



























More shell, more long wings, more argyles.

Hanover long wings
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Good to see Mac back.


----------



## babycatcher

Awesome CS, and I dig the socks. You are a tough act to follow!


----------



## mcarthur

A-long wing blucher
Cigar shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## aspectator

mcarthur said:


> A-long wing blucher
> Cigar shell
> BS argyles OTC


I am experiencing shoe envy right now. It must not be a deadly sin, though. This place would be sparcely populated, I think.


----------



## aspectator

Brooks Brothers captoes. Most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## tskrovan




----------



## AlanC

My just back from Alden Restoration 984s:


----------



## playdohh22

Wow. They look superb, after the restoration! Seems like the $135 was well worth it. Hope the shoes will last for years to come.


----------



## Crownship

*BIg & Heavy*


























No fancy socks today. Just the big stuff.

Vintage Florsheim Imperial
black calf


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Awesome CS, and I dig the socks. You are a tough act to follow!


Thanks. I've been adding variety back into my socks again. Most of my socks the past few years were black or navy. Now it's back to nice socks to go with my "modest" shoe wardrobe.
I'd say the other members are a tougher act to follow due to the fancy sock selections you all have.

Did you work on that grease stain on your whiskey shell yet?


----------



## pvpatty




----------



## mcarthur

CS-
keep the artillery flowing. Go argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-long wing blucher
Whiskey shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

^ Mac: It is indeed, great to have you (and that incredible shell cord collection of your's) back on-line!

The wife and I have been on "walk-about" in the area of Harrisville, MI this week and I have been wearing the devil out of a couple pair of my Quoddy's...boatshoes and penny loafers...both brown, chromexcel and both very comfortable!


----------



## aspectator

mcarthur said:


> A-long wing blucher
> Whiskey shell
> BS argyles OTC


Mr. Mac, I've been going back through the old photos in this thread, and this pair is probably my favorite. I smile a little every time they pop up. How true is the photo to the shoe's actual color?


----------



## aspectator

AE Hilcrest in burgundy.


----------



## Reddington

*Alden Long Wing - Calf*

Does Alden make a long wing blucher in brown calf or are they only available in Cordovan and Black Shell? I tried calling Alden and they were less then helpful.

If so, does anyone know of a source?
Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^ Mac: It is indeed, great to have you (and that incredible shell cord collection of your's) back on-line!
> 
> The wife and I have been on "walk-about" in the area of Harrisville, MI this week and I have been wearing the devil out of a couple pair of my Quoddy's...boatshoes and penny loafers...both brown, chromexcel and both very comfortable!


thank you. Are you in the area of the big michigan shopping centers?


----------



## mcarthur

aspectator said:


> Mr. Mac, I've been going back through the old photos in this thread, and this pair is probably my favorite. I smile a little every time they pop up. How true is the photo to the shoe's actual color?


According to my secretary, it is the actual color


----------



## mcarthur

^I would try Tom at leathersoul or Ed at shoemart


----------



## Crownship

Crownship said:


> First time posting these.
> Some of my pride and joy Aldens.
> These originally had a dark brown sole and heel edge. I scraped it off years ago to reveal a more natural edge along with the layers of heel leather. I finished the edge with my signature acrylic clearcoat finish.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Kind of a little change in pace from the other longwings posted. I haven't seen any of these Alden longwings in calf posted yet, just shell.
> 
> Alden longwings
> (antique) brown calf





Reddington said:


> Does Alden make a long wing blucher in brown calf or are they only available in Cordovan and Black Shell? I tried calling Alden and they were less then helpful.
> 
> If so, does anyone know of a source?
> Cheers.


Yes. You may have to get them special ordered. Mine are from Alden of San Francisco. Model #322


----------



## BobGuam

*Saddle Shoes*



tskrovan said:


>


I have the same shoes, Tskrovan, the students at school always laugh when I wear them. But they are great when I have to stand at the circulation desk. A nice change for my normal loafers.


----------



## XdryMartini

Florsheim Imperial
Socks Mac wishes he had for fall... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Nettleton tan on tan saddles:


----------



## XdryMartini

AlanC said:


> Vintage Nettleton tan on tan saddles:


Alan, are those crepe soles??


----------



## AlanC

^Yes. I'm trying to figure out a way to clean them. I understand they're soles and thus will be dirty, still a good (or even partial) cleaning wouldn't hurt them a bit. I'm thinking of putting about a quarter inch of soapy water in a pan and letting the soles sit in it overnight.


----------



## Reddington

Crownship said:


> Yes. You may have to get them special ordered. Mine are from Alden of San Francisco. Model #322


Thanks Crownship. I called Alden in San Fran and they had no record of model 322. Said Alden didn't make a long wing in calf. I know they did at one time because I'm seeing all those great shoes on this thread. Oh well.

I'll just wait for my AE MacNeil's to arrive from Amazon.

Cheers.


----------



## JayJay

aspectator said:


> Mr. Mac, I've been going back through the old photos in this thread, and this pair is probably my favorite. I smile a little every time they pop up. How true is the photo to the shoe's actual color?


Mac, your whiskey longwings are my favorite, too. Even though I have the shoe, I enjoy seeing the pics of yours every time you post them.


----------



## babycatcher

CS--talc followed by both your suggestion and Mac's have done the trick, though there is a quarter size area around the stain that is slightly dark, but fading?

Any of you know of a current source for some whiskey LWs, or know of any shipments due to come in? Alden Shop and Citishoes are not expecting any.

Thanks all.


----------



## AlanC

Reddington said:


> Thanks Crownship. I called Alden in San Fran and they had no record of model 322. Said Alden didn't make a long wing in calf. I know they did at one time because I'm seeing all those great shoes on this thread. Oh well.


I'm 100% positive that Leather Soul did an Alden longwing in pebble grain calf a la the Florsheim Kenmoor. I have no clue what the designation was, but I remember Tom posting it on his Leather Soul blog. It was a beautiful shoe.


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> I'm 100% positive that Leather Soul did an Alden longwing in pebble grain calf a la the Florsheim Kenmoor. I have no clue what the designation was, but I remember Tom posting it on his Leather Soul blog. It was a beautiful shoe.


Alan -

Is this the shoe?

If so, it's a stunner and what I'm looking for. However, according to Leather Soul's website, this shoe is sold out as of August 24, 2008 ().

I may just buy the new Kenmoor for $157.

Cheers!


----------



## mcarthur

JayJay said:


> Mac, your whiskey longwings are my favorite, too. Even though I have the shoe, I enjoy seeing the pics of yours every time you post them.


Thank you!


----------



## AlanC

Reddington said:


> Alan -
> 
> Is this the shoe?
> 
> If so, it's a stunner and what I'm looking for. However, according to Leather Soul's website, this shoe is sold out as of August 24, 2008 ().
> 
> I may just buy the new Kenmoor for $157.


Yes, that's the one. If you keep your eye on ebay you'll be able to find a NOS or very lightly used pair of Kenmoors or Nettletons, etc. for that or less (depending on size). It was a common shoe design back in the day, one of the iconic American shoe designs. A lot of different makers did versions of it. There was even a pebble grain version of the AE MacNeil at one point. I sold a pair some months back in the thrift exchange.


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
Whiskey is very difficult to get


----------



## Crownship

AlanC said:


> There was even a pebble grain version of the AE MacNeil at one point. I sold a pair some months back in the thrift exchange.


That was today's footwear for me.


----------



## Crownship

*Big & Heavy*



















One of my favorites.

Allen Edmonds
chili pebble grain calf


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> CS--talc followed by both your suggestion and Mac's have done the trick, though there is a quarter size area around the stain that is slightly dark, but fading?
> 
> Thanks all.


They'll probably be dry by the time you read this, but you can use a clean dry cloth and press it into the area without rubbing it. Hope things work out because those oil stains on leather are stubborn.



mcarthur said:


> CS-
> keep the artillery flowing. Go argyles


The artillery is definitely flowing but my meager argyle supply dried up.
No reinforcements at this time.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## BobGuam

*Wing Tips*



Crownship said:


> Well Crownship, I must admit you have changed my opinion about wingtips. I used to think that it was guys like my grandfather who wore them. But that opinion is starting to change. Although I think I would prefer a thinner sole. Thanks for all your postings.


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Alden Chukka, # 8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice


----------



## XdryMartini

John Lobb Cavendish
Copper Suede
More Fall socks

Has anyone fallen out of their seat yet because I WEAR my JL's? :devil:


----------



## playdohh22

Mac & BC- Shells looking nice, as always. 
XdryMartini - They look great!


----------



## david809

babycatcher said:


> Any of you know of a current source for some whiskey LWs, or know of any shipments due to come in? Alden Shop and Citishoes are not expecting any.


You may want to try Alden of Carmel, they carry more than what is shown on their web site . . .


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks PD and Mac! CS---great Scott man, those are some sweet guns. XDM, I may just have to try some JLs sometime soon, but what last do you suggest for square-ish Barney Rubble feet?


----------



## JayJay

babycatcher said:


> Alden Chukka, # 8 shell


I really like the look of shell cordovan in a plain toe boot or shoe. They show off the ripples best. Nice boots.


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
Good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing. Nice argyles. Who is the maker of the argyles?


----------



## Crownship

BobGuam said:


> Crownship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Crownship, I must admit you have changed my opinion about wingtips. I used to think that it was guys like my grandfather who wore them. But that opinion is starting to change. Although I think I would prefer a thinner sole. Thanks for all your postings.
> 
> 
> 
> In my early 20s was when I was drawn to wingtips. Part of it was due to me getting serious about business attire.
> Buying wingtips for me was kind of like making the transition from boyhood to manhood except it happened on my feet.
> 
> I understand the grandfather image because many of my memories came from my youth when some of the older men wore wingtips at church and slipped rubbers on when it rained or snow was on the ground.
> And also the beginning credits for the 60s show "My Three Sons"
> 
> Wingtips, overcoats, and hats. A winning combination most guys young and old seem to ignore these days.
> 
> I still haven't figured out what brand of wingtips are on the opening credits of My Three Sons and if they're single or double soled.:icon_smile_big:
Click to expand...


----------



## Crownship

This was a casual evening with the wife and I wore these. I don't think these were a big hit for Allen Edmonds. When they came out with this model I didn't think they would be around long.
Stores are getting rid of them so the price is right. It took me awhile to get used to seeing the 1920s- 1930s sneaker/bowling shoe design.
But I think AEs design looks better than some cheaper models out there and they're solid. They weigh a ton.
Allen Edmonds Traveler
mocha/chocolate calf and suede

















My day shoes. One of my favorite AE models.

Allen Edmonds Walton
black calf


----------



## Crownship

XdryMartini said:


> John Lobb Cavendish
> Copper Suede
> More Fall socks
> 
> Has anyone fallen out of their seat yet because I WEAR my JL's? :devil:


Not me. I wear mine too. Most shoe "collectors" would rather keep their shoes on the shelf or in the box. Nothing wrong with that. I think the majority here are "wearers". 
Kind of like some people collect Ferraris and some prefer to drive them. I'd rather drive them, more fun using it.:icon_smile_big:

By the way, aren't those the same shoes as these below. If they are let me refer you to my earlier post.



XdryMartini said:


> New wingtips for the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lobb Cavendish
> Copper Suede





Crownship said:


> Very nice. But I may have bad news for you. I did some research on that exact same model.
> If any of the serial numbers in the shoes are 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 then you have replicas out of Mexico.
> Best to send them back and get a size 13 extra wide or 14 wide and send them my way since fake Lobbs don't bother me.


----------



## mcarthur

A-dark brown suede
Commando sole
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Vintage 1967 Allen Edmonds and "low key" argyles.

Allen Edmonds Dickson
brown calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A-plain toe boot
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC





babycatcher said:


> Alden Chukka, # 8 shell


Mac and BC 
I like the darker, richer color of your socks with the burgundy shell.


----------



## anglophile23

shell AE Macneils


----------



## babycatcher

Crownship said:


> Mac and BC
> I like the darker, richer color of your socks with the burgundy shell.


Thanks CS. It brings up a question, I usually have about 12-20 pairs of socks in a regular rotation. They have usually been Pantherella or Burlington, with some PRL thrown in (and lately some Smartwool).

None of them seem to hold up though,which has surprised me. They are all at least 70% wool, and in 4-6 months, they all need to be tossed out. They just get a bit raggedy looking, or for me, a little thin in the heel. In cost, it is almost like throwing out a pair of shells every 6 months.

Anybody else with better luck?


----------



## MinnMD

*Socks*

I get wool over-the-calf socks from Ben Silver and Kabbaz-Kelly.

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=3&show=388

https://www.customshirt1.com/

I used a gift certificate to buy wool over-the-calf Gold Toe, and these held up well, too.

MinnMD


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Nice B&H

MINNMD-
Welcome to the forum

BC-
I am very pleased with the BS argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## MinnMD

*Agree*

I agree with Ben Silver's argyle wool socks, over-the-calf. I have several pair. They're thicker than the usual dress socks, too thick for summer but great for colder weather.

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=3&show=385&display=6111&group=1

MinnMD


----------



## AlanC

AE Sohos in black calf


----------



## Reddington

Some new LLB handsewn blucher mocs to replace my aging Sebago Campsides. Great Sunday afternoon 'knockin' about' shoes.










Cheers.


----------



## Crownship

Florsheim Imperial
tan calf


----------



## AlanC

^Your Florsheims look nice. The calf appears softer than the leather on mine.


----------



## The Deacon

Genuine Shell Bostonian Wholecuts in black.


----------



## babycatcher

Although I try very hard to rotate my shoes, these seem to get worn at least once per week, sometimes twice:










Alden LHS #8


----------



## AlanC

babycatcher said:


> Although I try very hard to rotate my shoes, these seem to get worn at least once per week, sometimes twice...


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Crownship

AlanC said:


> ^Your Florsheims look nice. The calf appears softer than the leather on mine.


When I bought these 5-6 years ago I stripped the old layers of polish and wax and cleaned them in and out.
I worked on them many hours(days) stripping and cleaning and not really knowing what I was doing.
Thankfully leather is resilient.

In the process of adding polish and wax back on I also added several different leather conditioners and oils back in which I believe made them feel and appear soft.

I usually put a leather conditioner on my shoes which may or may not have wax in the formula before I'll add another layer of polish.


----------



## mcarthur

A-long wing blucher
Revello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ Those are perfection! I cannot imagine a better shoe, or color, with khakis.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you!


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> A-long wing blucher
> Revello shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac, I wore my Revello Aldens today, too. They are definitely my most comfortable shoes. Your shine is terrific, as usual; mine, not so much.


----------



## mcarthur

JayJay said:


> Mac, I wore my Revello Aldens today, too. They are definitely my most comfortable shoes. Your shine is terrific, as usual; mine, not so much.


Take good care of your revello shell because it is very difficult to replace


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden blucher wing tip, cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

A-tassel slip on
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## aspectator

I've liked Allen Edmonds for some time, but these great photos of Aldens are turning me into a real fan. I'm going to pull the trigger on some bluchers before too long. Are their catelog models readily available from dealers like Alden of Carmel?


----------



## Crownship

*Monday's Big & Heavy*


















Alden Plain Toe
Brown Alpine Calf


----------



## XdryMartini

Monday - a bit late.




























Alden NST
Cognac, flex welt


----------



## XdryMartini

Tuesday - on time



















Alden Oxford
Whiskey
I want to be like Mac socks...


----------



## XdryMartini

babycatcher said:


> Thanks PD and Mac! CS---great Scott man, those are some sweet guns. XDM, I may just have to try some JLs sometime soon, but what last do you suggest for square-ish Barney Rubble feet?


BC - I have squarish Barney Rubble feet myself and JL's fit me very well. The only lasts that really give me problems are the Aberdeen fm Alden and some of the narrower ones fm EG. I have shoes on most of the lasts from JL and even the Ashley loafers fit fine... I wear a US 9D, UK 8/8.5E shoe if that helps.


----------



## JayJay

XdryMartini said:


> BC - I have squarish Barney Rubble feet myself and JL's fit me very well. The only lasts that really give me problems are the Aberdeen fm Alden and some of the narrower ones fm EG. I have shoes on most of the lasts from JL and even the Ashley loafers fit fine... I wear a US 9D, UK 8/8.5E shoe if that helps.


Xdry, I also fine great comfort in JL shoes and all Aldens except the Aberdeen last. I've never described my feet as you have, but I guess mine do fit that description.


----------



## schanop

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden blucher wing tip, cigar shell





mcarthur said:


> A-tassel slip on
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


These cigar Aldens are gorgeous. I am waiting eagerly for an NST cigar due to arrive very soon.


----------



## schanop

Just got these yesterday, so I will go out for a quick nine this afternoon:


Footjoy classics dry permier
Brown moc toe blucher


----------



## mcarthur

schanop-
Thank you. I hope your wait is not to long

xm-
whiskey and argyles a great combination


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Bill--I too only have an issue with Aberdeen, so I am reassured. Schanop, thanks!

BC


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Cigar NSTs*

Hi all I thought I would join in over here it as it seems to be cordovan country.

These are my Cigar NSTs on the Barrie Last from Shoemart. Very roomy but very comfy. One of my favorite Aldens.

Enjoy seeing all of your Alden cordovans as well.


----------



## schanop

CrackedCrab said:


> Hi all I thought I would join in over here it as it seems to be cordovan country.
> 
> These are my Cigar NSTs on the Barrie Last from Shoemart. Very roomy but very comfy. One of my favorite Aldens.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all of your Alden cordovans as well.


Those're the shoes I have been waiting for :aportnoy:


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ worth the wait, congrats, I am thinking about getting the whiskey in the near future...if available.


----------



## schanop

They should be here any day soon, hopefully tomorrow. Back from a quick nine with the above dry premier. They are very comfy for a first wear. Great shoes for the deal I got.


----------



## The Deacon

Vintage Bostonian Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. Delightfully heavy!

Please give me your opinion on what color Brown they are. Too light for Cigar and too dark for Ravello?


----------



## babycatcher

^ Nice! They look lighter than the cigar I have, and have yet to get my hands on revello.

Something different for me today:










Alden boot, snuff suede, modified last


----------



## CrackedCrab

^ cool boots, I do not have anything on the modified last, those look nice though.

Here are my only Revellos, would like to get more in other models...

they still bloom or bleed (or whatever the term is)t the white waxy stuff but it's no big deal.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Hi all I thought I would join in over here it as it seems to be cordovan country.
> 
> These are my Cigar NSTs on the Barrie Last from Shoemart. Very roomy but very comfy. One of my favorite Aldens.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all of your Alden cordovans as well.


Welcome! Very nice cigar NST


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
nice boots
CC-
I like your revello LHS. Revello shell very difficult to find. The white wax is very normal. I believe it relates to the tanning process. Wipe off with a smooth cloth


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

thank you mcarthur

I got them at Alden of San Francisco a while back. Really a great color. 

(reminds me of the color of Brach's caramels from when I was younger, if anybody remembers those)

Thanks for the tips on the white wax.


----------



## Crownship

The Deacon said:


> Vintage Bostonian Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Bluchers. Delightfully heavy!
> 
> Please give me your opinion on what color Brown they are. Too light for Cigar and too dark for Ravello?


Very nice vintage. I don't believe any company other than Alden uses those names to describe cordovan colors.
I may be wrong.
I think cigar and ravello are names that have only been around 3-6 years.


----------



## Crownship

Tuesdays modern B&H

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest
chili calf


----------



## Crownship

Dress casual...








Or just casual.

I haven't worn these in a while. Great looking boots from Allen Edmonds.
Like all my suede footwear they're very comfortable.

Allen Edmonds Taunton
brown suede


----------



## Crownship

Mac 
BC 
I see it's a good day for boots.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Brogues for me today, Edward Green for polo, on 888 last, dark oak.

Not a great picture, I'll try to get better resolution on future posts, still new to posting, and new camera.

running out the door to work...


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^great whiskey!
those look relatively new, enjoy them for a long time!


----------



## babycatcher

^ Love those.

Today:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alden LW, #8


----------



## XdryMartini

B&H today

Florsheim Imperial
Lt Brown Calf


----------



## mcarthur

CC & BC-
Thank you

XM-
nice B&H


----------



## aspectator

XdryMartini said:


> B&H today
> 
> Florsheim Imperial
> Lt Brown Calf


Those socks are great with the shoes. Who makes them?


----------



## XdryMartini

aspectator said:


> Those socks are great with the shoes. Who makes them?


They are Marcoliani, merino wool, available form our own absent Mr. Kabbaz...


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reddington

XdryMartini said:


> B&H today
> 
> Florsheim Imperial
> Lt Brown Calf


Great looking shoes. I assume those are older Florsheim's and not the newer India made models. Am I correct?

Cheers.


----------



## XdryMartini

Reddington said:


> Great looking shoes. I assume those are older Florsheim's and not the newer India made models. Am I correct?
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, they are from sometime in the 70's I'm told.

Found in a closet and only worn by a little old man to church on Sundays... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## aspectator

XdryMartini said:


> They are Marcoliani, merino wool, available form our own absent Mr. Kabbaz...


Thanks!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ great Whiskeys macarthur, and fine Imperials Xdry.
getting very close to buying either LHS or NST in whiskey myself if I can find.

For me, end of a long week, Aldens I've had forever, resoled once (by local cobbler=mistake, should have used Alden recraft service) but still love them:

NST 
#8 shell 
Aberdeen


----------



## Crownship

*B&H*


















Allen Edmonds MacNeil
Burgundy Shell Cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

^+1 for B&H and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Rider Boot Co. Chukka
Whiskey Shell
Mac inspired BS OTC


----------



## JayJay

Bill, nice boots.


----------



## XdryMartini

JayJay said:


> Bill, nice boots.


JayJay - Thank you! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## schanop

Bill, those whiskey chukkas are handsome :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
very nice chukkas and argyles


----------



## tantive4

BB LHS
beat up pair of argyle's


----------



## mcarthur

BB PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

Crockett & Jones for Polo cordovan boots.
Pantherella argyles.
I'm getting on board with the argyle thing.


----------



## Crownship

Sharkskin and argyles?. Hmmm.

I confess. I did wear my sharkskin shoes but not the navy argyles.
Actually I think they look good together.

Allen Edmonds Belmont
Burgundy Sharkskin


----------



## babycatcher

I dig the argyles.

Today:










Alden PTB, cigar


----------



## AlanC

From yesterday, AE Fifth Avenues


----------



## mcarthur

BC, CC and CS-
nice argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip blucher
Revello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

Alden NST
Black shell
Aberdeen last
from Alden San Francisco


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> BC, CC and CS-
> nice argyles


Thank you.
I rarely see you wearing cap toes. Nice revello shell.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Dellwood
chili calf with lug tap or "commando" sole


----------



## babycatcher

These do not seem to get out of the closet enough:










Alden saddle, #8 shell


----------



## MikeMadison

Hate to be the odd one out again, but...


----------



## Sir Royston

*My fisrt shoe post!!*

Hello All
Today
bespoke from last footwear Company in NZ.. Have had them 10 years and still very good
TM Lewin Socks with Thurston sock suspenders


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden 3557 (Plaza last loafers)
Black Calf


----------



## XdryMartini

babycatcher said:


> These do not seem to get out of the closet enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden saddle, #8 shell


Beautiful shoes. Send them my way and I'll help them see more sunshine! :icon_viking:


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks XDM! If you are a 9E, maybe we can work something out:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reddington

AE Reddings (chili)


----------



## Quay

Reddington said:


> AE Reddings (chili)


I'm setting aside some money for a new pair of Alden Plain-toe Bluchers in cordovan but the more I see of AE's in chili the more I seem to be falling in love with this color. There are so many examples in this thread and here is a captoe after my own favorite shoe. Thanks for posting this Reddington -- although my wallet is already grumbling!


----------



## Reddington

Quay said:


> I'm setting aside some money for a new pair of Alden Plain-toe Bluchers in cordovan but the more I see of AE's in chili the more I seem to be falling in love with this color. There are so many examples in this thread and here is a captoe after my own favorite shoe. Thanks for posting this Reddington -- although my wallet is already grumbling!


You're welcome and I'm glad you like them and the colour. Redding's are, I believe, exclusive to Nordstrom and can often be found at Nordstrom Rack for $149. 

Cheers.


----------



## Crownship

An AE favorite. Big & heavy with a split toe design. Now with argyles.

Allen Edmonds Walton
chili calf


----------



## schanop

More Alden love:

Alden brown calf full brogue


----------



## aspectator

schanop said:


> More Alden love:
> 
> Alden brown calf full brogue


Great shoes, my friend. I'm planning to get a pair like that around Christmas.


----------



## Quay

Reddington said:


> You're welcome and I'm glad you like them and the colour. Redding's are, I believe, exclusive to Nordstrom and can often be found at Nordstrom Rack for $149.
> 
> Cheers.


Zooks! I can't refuse such a deal. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## schanop

aspectator said:


> Great shoes, my friend. I'm planning to get a pair like that around Christmas.


Thank you aspectator. If you are thinking of the exact same model, you probably have to hurry up a little as it is already discontinued. I bought these through The Alden Shop in SF. However, the black calf and suede version are still in regular production.


----------



## aspectator

schanop said:


> Thank you aspectator. If you are thinking of the exact same model, you probably have to hurry up a little as it is already discontinued. I bought these through The Alden Shop in SF. However, the black calf and suede version are still in regular production.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Reddington

*AE - Big & Heavy*










AE MacNeil - Cordovan

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=86892


----------



## Miket61

First time posting to this thread...

No pictures, and actually a bit of whining.

I wear a 13, and I own two pair of size 12s. One is an Alden #947 (Barrie Last) which is the most comfortable pair of shoes I own.

The other are the ones I wore today. Black wing-tip bluchers from Barneys New York. I bought them because they were on sale. Somehow, they're not uncomfortable, but please don't let anyone see how the laces are stretched across the top of my foot like an overstuffed turkey!


----------



## Crownship

*American gunboats*

























I believe these were the shoes that started Big & Heavy for me.
Big and elegant.

Alden long wing gunboats
black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST
Black shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
keep the artillery flowing

WTT-
Your NST are looking outstanding


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS-
> keep the artillery flowing
> 
> WTT-
> Your NST are looking outstanding


It's about time to bring out my big guns.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

Mac-Nice boots. They look new.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> It's about time to bring out my big guns.:icon_smile_big:


Looking forward


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mac-Nice boots. They look new.


Thank you! A recent acquisition


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden cap toe boot, #8 shell, modified last


----------



## stfu

Dirty bucs always feel like autumn to me. today:


----------



## mcarthur

BC-
Very nice boots


----------



## Mr. H




----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boots
Peddle grain burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Mac - Those are FANTASTIC boots!!


----------



## XdryMartini

Fall is here!!



















EG Plymouth
Burnt Pine / Coffee Suede


----------



## aspectator

XdryMartini said:


> Fall is here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EG Plymouth
> Burnt Pine / Coffee Suede


Wow, quite nice shoes. Did you get those through Ralph Lauren?


----------



## XdryMartini

aspectator said:


> Wow, quite nice shoes. Did you get those through Ralph Lauren?


Nope, MTO fm EG...


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden perfed captoes in light brown calf (not sure what the official color # is). The actual color is a little lighter than this pic...by the time I got home, it wasn't light enough to use natural light so I had to use the flash.


----------



## tantive4

I started off with my new MacNeil's for a few hours around the house, I wanted to start breaking them in a bit.










I then put on my Park Avenue's, I haven't worn them in a few months and forgot how comfortable they are. I really think they are the most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Mac - Those are FANTASTIC boots!!


^Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden Long Wings in # 8. When I first got these they were very, very dark. With use and storage in natural light, they have lightened somewhat and show a wonderful range of colours.


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac - Your photography skills are slipping... We can see your pants!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## babycatcher

Decided to give these a try for knocking around on casual weekends:










Alden Indy, yes, just the plain old 405, no shell, no upgrades, nuthin' fancy


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Mac - Your photography skills are slipping... We can see your pants!! :icon_smile_big:


I will try to be more careful in the future


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

babycatcher said:


> Alden Indy, yes, just the plain old 405, no shell, no upgrades, nuthin' fancy


Just the way Dr. Jones wears his.


----------



## AlanC

BB Peal by Edward Green black brogues


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking shoes. Take good care of these shoes because EG will mostly likely never make than for BB


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

Yaay ... I get to post in this thread!

I am wearing my new alden 990s today. These are extremely comfortable shoes. I got a few compliments on the color in the elevator today morning too!


----------



## XdryMartini

New pair of JM Weston Chelsea Boots fm SkyValet in Georgetown.


----------



## eagle2250

^Those are one extremely handsome pair of boots. The leather appears quite supple...potentially a very comfortable pair of footwear! May you wear them in good health, Bill.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ nice JM Westons, I've always wanted a pair, never could find a place near me to try them on though.

Today it's monks for me. Crockett & Jones for Polo:


----------



## XdryMartini

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ nice JM Westons, I've always wanted a pair, never could find a place near me to try them on though.
> 
> Today it's monks for me. Crockett & Jones for Polo:


^ Very nice Monks! If I recall, Saks on Post St. used to carry Westons... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## tantive4

Today I wore my BB LHSs


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Thanks Xdry, I'll swing by Saks when I'm down that way next to see if they still carry them.


----------



## XdryMartini

eagle2250 said:


> ^Those are one extremely handsome pair of boots. The leather appears quite supple...potentially a very comfortable pair of footwear! May you wear them in good health, Bill.


Dare I say it, in these hallowed halls, but they may even be more comfortable than my venerable Alden LHS!!! :devil:


----------



## mcarthur

XM-
nice shoes


----------



## Crownship

A recent purchase. AE Randoplh in shell.
Notice the difference between the Randolph in suede and shell cordovan.
Different skins require different sewing techniques I guess.

Allen Edmonds Randolph
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## JayJay

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ nice JM Westons, I've always wanted a pair, never could find a place near me to try them on though.
> 
> Today it's monks for me. Crockett & Jones for Polo:


Very nice. I like the sleekness.


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
very nice shell LHS. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-indy boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Thanks JayJay, I love C&J, they fit me perfectly right out of the box, and I like their lasts a lot.


----------



## AlanC

Crownship said:


> A recent purchase. AE Randoplh in shell.
> Notice the difference between the Randolph in suede and shell cordovan.
> Different skins require different sewing techniques I guess.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Randolph
> Burgundy shell cordovan


The foxing on the shell Randolph looks like what Alden does on their full strap loafer. That's not accidental, I'd guess.


----------



## XdryMartini

I wore my favorite shoes today...



















Alden Whiskey Longwings.


----------



## tantive4

AE MacNeil


----------



## babycatcher

So many awesome shoes (and boots) on this page!










Alden PTB, cigar


----------



## playdohh22

DM,BC and mac - love the shells!


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you

XM-
I like your choice

BC & tantive-
nice shells and argyles


----------



## tantive4

mcarthur said:


> BC & tantive-
> nice shells and argyles


Thanks!

I've always admired how you can show so much sock with the OTC, but being from way down south I just think they would be way too hot. But then again, I hate when mine slide down toward my ankles.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*more cigars*

hope there is still room for one more in the Cigar lounge:

Alden
Straight tip blucher
Cigar shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice cigar


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thank you macarthur, love your Indy, want a pair badly. I (think) I see you chose commando sole over leather, very cool...


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden wingtip bal, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

I stopped in at my local shoe repair guy to get those little plastic things on the toes of my new shoes and had a short conversation with him (and debate about when to apply topy). He's from Europe and has been in the biz for decades. I started lamenting about how most shoe brands are not what they once were. He responded: "But is anything made as well as it used to be?" Then he started listing off brands that were good once but now suck, like Florsheim, Bostonian, etc. I had no answer. How can you reply to that? He's right. I sorta pointed to the new Dack's/Cheaney I had, and he said it's only a matter of time before they go bad too.

Then, as if to prove the point, I noticed an old pair of Sebago Classic penny loafers in for repairs. They were really old, in a nice reddish colour they don't seem to offer anymore. The uppers were soft and of high quality, the sort of leather one expects from Alden. Incredible quality!

They don't make them like they used to.

DD


----------



## schanop

mcarthur said:


> A-NST boot
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Ouch, that's a great pair of boots, Mc.


----------



## Crownship

*Premier Big & Heavy*


































Ok. I've been holding out. These are my pride and joys. I bought these back in August 2003.
I like all of my shoes but these are at the top.
Back in 2002 I would frequently visit the Alden of Carmel website and be facinated by the various colored shell shoes.
That's when I first saw whiskey and mahogany shell cordovan. In 2003 I believe cigar shell was introduced on their website.

These are a very rare color called mahogany shell cordovan. These came from Alden of San Francisco.
The first time I heard of revello shell was on this site back in March which looks near the color of these. I don't know if revello existed back in 2003. I'm sure Mac and Tom at Leathersoul would know.









I knew I'd buy a pair of brown, shell long wings I just didn't think it would be so soon from the time I first saw them. A friend I bought several pairs of shoes posted these brand new on Ebay. 
I couldn't believe it. What were the chances of that happening that such a rare color in the model I wanted would appear in my size?
I strongly believe when you give to others you never know when and where someone will give you something that you've wanted in return.
Better to give than receive.
Hope you guys enjoy the photos.

Just like my brown calfskin Alden long wings I scraped off the brown sole edge and finished it with a clear coat wax layer to reveal a more natural look. 















With brown sole edge and with natural sole edge.









I took this photo last weekend in the hotel in Portland, OR. I brought my Alden and Allen Edmonds shell for the trip.

Some of you have new whiskey and cigar shell and have yet to experience the patina of aged brown shell, except for Mac of course.
These have 5 years worth of wearing. At first I was annoyed when they got scuffed and scraped but accepted it as part of the character/patina that would eventually happen.
And when necessary give them the " treatment". Brush and then brush some more:icon_smile_big:










Alden long wings
Mahogany shell cordovan


----------



## babycatcher

^ Sweet!!

:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Beautiful Mahogany longwings.

Today, more heavy fall shoes:

Alden 'Fan' NST (Alden of Carmel)
#8 shell cordovan
Plaza last
Storm welt
Commando sole

This is a very substantial shoe on the foot, in a good way:


----------



## mcarthur

schanop said:


> Ouch, that's a great pair of boots, Mc.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Outstanding!

CC-
I like your fan shoes


----------



## ds23pallas

Crownship said:


> Just like my brown calfskin Alden long wings I scraped off the brown sole edge and finished it with a clear coat wax layer to reveal a more natural look.


Well, I _was_ content with my Whiskey and # 8 Longwings... Beautiful shoes, Crownship. How did you scrape off the brown sole edge effectively? I would like to do this to my LHS, as the edges show heavy wear anyways.


----------



## CrackedCrab

mcarthur said:


> CS-
> Outstanding!
> 
> CC-
> I like your fan shoes


Thanks mc! love them


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ Sweet!!
> 
> :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:





CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ Beautiful Mahogany longwings.





mcarthur said:


> CS-
> Outstanding!
> 
> CC-
> I like your fan shoes


Thank you^



ds23pallas said:


> Well, I _was_ content with my Whiskey and # 8 Longwings... Beautiful shoes, Crownship. How did you scrape off the brown sole edge effectively? I would like to do this to my LHS, as the edges show heavy wear anyways.


I used the edge of a small pair of scissors to scrape away the layers of edge ink making sure not to bite into the leather too much.
Then I used fine 220 grit sand paper to get some of the remnants and to smooth the surface.
I use a permanent, non water based edge ink on my shoes so it wasn't possible to remove all of the old ink.
Which is fine because it gives the soles the look of antique wood when covered with the clear coat finish.
After gently sanding I took the dull edge of a shoe brush and pressed the edge surface smooth again with the same motion I used to scrape off the ink.
I finish with a clear coat.


----------



## WingtipTom

Peal & Co. wingtip kiltie tassel loafers in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

^nice tassels and shine


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC





XdryMartini said:


> Alden Whiskey Longwings.





babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden wingtip bal, whiskey


As much as I like my mahogany shell, some whiskey and cigar wings will be a great addition to my shoe wardrobe.


----------



## Crownship

Another day of "breaking in" the new loafers. Even though they don't really need to be.

Allen Edmonds Randolph
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Decided to give these a try for knocking around on casual weekends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Indy, yes, just the plain old 405, no shell, no upgrades, nuthin' fancy





mcarthur said:


> A-indy boot
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac and BC, Can you tell me if Alden uses the same materials inside of the Indy boots in both the shell cordovan and cowhide? 
For example do they use leather linings in both or do they use linen/canvas in the cowhide boots that are found in other manufacturer's work boots?
Thanks


----------



## babycatcher

^ Sure. The plain old Indy's have spongy cotton-based lining, but it seems strong. The shell boots I have are lined just like very other Alden shell shoe.

BC


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Very retro today, a pair of old,comfortable light blue suede Adidas "Special" (for indoor wooden sports floors) with three white stripes.


----------



## babycatcher

These are so comfortable, I had to move them up in the rotation. I am surprised they are this comfortable on only the second wearing:










Alden suede high boot


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Thank you
The shell indy are leather lined


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

^ Very nice boots, uncle. Magnificent shine, as always! And BC, those boots do indeed look comfortable!


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy perforated captoes with medallion in black calf


----------



## CrackedCrab

day off today, so very casual Friday.
Polo camp mocs, oiled leather, made in USA, unknown maker.
Trying to avoid the news about the markets and focus on enjoying nice shoes instead:


----------



## mcarthur

WTT-
thank you


----------



## Reddington

*Yesterday...*



AE Reddings


----------



## Reddington

LLB Rustic Penny Loafer


----------



## Crownship

Casual black jeans and big & heavy.

Allen Edmonds Macneil
black shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ Sure. The plain old Indy's have spongy cotton-based lining, but it seems strong. The shell boots I have are lined just like very other Alden shell shoe.
> 
> BC





mcarthur said:


> CS-
> Thank you
> The shell indy are leather lined


Thanks for the info.^

BC -
Mac-
Very nice boots posted today.
I dropped off a pair of newer suede chukkas at my cobbler to get a commando vibram tap placed on the leather soles and heels. 
That should make them better suited for Minnesota.


----------



## Patrick06790

OK, you Alden guys, are these shell? I wouldn't know shell if somebody wearing it kicked me in the caboose.

Whatever they are, they fit and they look good. Shoes and the two bows for $19. Gotta love these New England Fall Festival things.


----------



## babycatcher

They look like it, and the "954" stamped on the inside seals the deal! Snap 'em up, they look barely worn. Great find!


----------



## JayJay

Patrick, the shoes are definitely shell, and look terrific at an excellent price. I'd buy them, immediately.


----------



## Patrick06790

babycatcher said:


> They look like it, and the "954" stamped on the inside seals the deal! Snap 'em up, they look barely worn. Great find!





JayJay said:


> Patrick, the shoes are definitely shell, and look terrific at an excellent price. I'd buy them, immediately.


Oh, I did, believe me. Thanks, guys.


----------



## qwerty

Patrick -- 
That is the buy of a lifetime!!!!
Congratulations.
Definitely shell.

I love how the toes on the shell Alden monks look when the shoe wears in (the plain toe really shows the creasing, which I like). Plus the last shape is quite good on those -- nice sleek round toe.


----------



## AlanC

Fantastic find, Patrick! Those might work fine for me...


----------



## aspectator

Reddington said:


> AE Reddings


That's a very handsome shoe, sir. If you don't mind, how old are they?


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Thank you
B&H looks good
Commndo sole are the chukkas is a good idea


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
You hit a home run. Enjoy wearing your monks


----------



## JayJay

qwerty said:


> Patrick --
> 
> I love how the toes on the shell Alden monks look when the shoe wears in (the plain toe really shows the creasing, which I like).


This characteristic is what I like best about shell. I have a few plain toe shells especially for this reason.


----------



## Crownship

John Lobb Lopez
black calf


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ beautiful John Lobbs, I have had my eye on the dark brown suede version of those for some time now.....


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Nice lofters
Try argylrs


----------



## Reddington

aspectator said:


> That's a very handsome shoe, sir. If you don't mind, how old are they?


Thank you. I've only had them for a few months.

Cheers.


----------



## babycatcher

These probably won't come out again until April...bummer:










Sperry Top-Sider, gold cup


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Oundles


----------



## anglophile23

^Love the socks. Where are they from?


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LHS, #8


----------



## CrackedCrab

More LHS all up in here.
Alden for BB
unlined
black shell cordovan
resoled once:


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Threadman1891

Judging by the buckle wear on the straps, I'd guess they are not genuine shell cordovan.


----------



## AlanC

anglophile23 said:


> ^Love the socks. Where are they from?


Thanks! They're Brioni OTC I got from a guy on Style Forum. One shudders at what they might have retailed for.


----------



## Crownship

vintage 1967

Allen Edmonds Dickson


----------



## aspectator

Reddington said:


> Thank you. I've only had them for a few months.
> 
> Cheers.


Good to know. I was hoping they weren't too old. I was afraid the new ones wouldn't look as good.


----------



## aspectator

I just had a very significant birthday, and decided to get myself something I've wanted for a while, AE Moras. Wore them for the first time today.


----------



## babycatcher

^Happy B-day--very nice!

Today:










Alden wing tip blucher, cigar


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^great cigars! I have not seen that model in cigar before.


----------



## mcarthur

aspectator said:


> I just had a very significant birthday, and decided to get myself something I've wanted for a while, AE Moras. Wore them for the first time today.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
nice artillery

BC-
nice cigar

Gentlemen where are your argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip bal
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## BobGuam

Crownship said:


> Really snappy looking shoes, Crownship.


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle, beautiful shine on beautiful shoes! The sun must be out where you are.

Argyles are on, just cannot be seen well in the pic. I cannot come to work without argyles or something really close.


----------



## schanop

Been away from posting for a few days. Australia summer is creeping in:

AE delray burnish brown
BB linen trousers


----------



## JohnHarvard

Havn't decided yet....still barefoot


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden PTB, cigar


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ great cigar bc!!
I want those but can't find in my size.


----------



## aspectator

schanop said:


> Been away from posting for a few days. Australia summer is creeping in:
> 
> AE delray burnish brown
> BB linen trousers


Wow, these shoes look so much better in your photo than on their website. Now you've got me thinking I need a pair. Maybe it's good AE's site photos don't look so good.


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

great shine and overall look mcarthur, are those from Alden of Carmel?
beautiful


----------



## mcarthur

^Thank you. The cap toe boot is from Alden of Carmel


----------



## Breakfast In Europe

Adidas


----------



## vonwotan

AE Shelton - dark brown suede saddles with dark brown leather.


----------



## Crownship

BobGuam said:


> Really snappy looking shoes, Crownship.


Thanks


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS-
> nice artillery
> 
> BC-
> nice cigar
> 
> Gentlemen where are your argyles


I've got lots of heavy duty shoe artillery but my argyles are limited.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

aspectator said:


> I just had a very significant birthday, and decided to get myself something I've wanted for a while, AE Moras. Wore them for the first time today.


^Nice. I've been considering getting AE Moras in brown suede.

Mac
BC 
Great to see the shell shortage hasn't affected this thread.


----------



## Crownship

Just picked these up yesterday from my cobbler. I had him put on Vibram mini lug sole and heels. These are the same lug soles that Allen Edmonds puts on some of their models.
AE occasionally will have shoes or boots made that they don't mass produce and will sell them through their store on Ebay.
This model usually comes with a full vibram sole and heel. But these were made with a leather sole and the same combination heel used on their shell cordovan shoes.
I saw this as an opportunity to get the boots made exactly how I wanted, chukkas with a leather sole and mini lug "commando" sole.
Perfect for Minnesota winter. Style and function.

Allen Edmonds Stanford
snuff brown suede


----------



## babycatcher

^ Pretty sweet. Check out Alden of Carmel---they routinely make up the soles that you favor.


----------



## Crownship

*Wednesday B&H*



















Allen Edmonds Leeds
burgundy shell


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ Pretty sweet. Check out Alden of Carmel---they routinely make up the soles that you favor.


Thanks
Back in 2001-2002 I found their website and would drool at their shoes and boots. I really liked their Alden "Fan" shoes. That commando sole on dress shoes and boots is a great idea. I've only seen 5-7 models of Allen Edmonds use that combination leather sole with a mini lug tap used over the years.
If I ever wear out the soles on several pairs of my AE boots I'll have that mini lug sole put on instead of the full vibram sole/heel they came with.


----------



## mcarthur

Breakfast In Europe said:


> Adidas


Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlanC

Alden black NST


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> ^Nice. I've been considering getting AE Moras in brown suede.
> 
> Mac
> BC
> Great to see the shell shortage hasn't affected this thread.


Our current worldwide financial dilemma will increase the opportunity to obtain shell


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds Leeds
> burgundy shell


nice artillery with argyles

Commando soles work very well on wet lobby floors


----------



## schanop

aspectator said:


> Wow, these shoes look so much better in your photo than on their website. Now you've got me thinking I need a pair. Maybe it's good AE's site photos don't look so good.


Thank aspectator. Photos on AE's site don't do many of their shoes justice though. Delray in chilli is gorgeous as well, but since I already got these burning brown, I will have to pass it up. What I have tried is to polish them with oxblod wax sometimes to give some redish hue.

PS. just picked up Alden 2459 today :aportnoy: Finally, cigar NST arrived.


----------



## mcarthur

^post picture when you have the opportunity


----------



## mcarthur

A-UTIP
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## schanop

mcarthur said:


> ^post picture when you have the opportunity


Definitely this weekend :devil: And those are nice U-tip, uncle Mc.


----------



## mcarthur

schanop said:


> Definitely this weekend :devil: And those are nice U-tip, uncle Mc.


Thank you


----------



## Patrick06790

BB with dainite sole. It rained off and on today and I had on a pair of old Florsheims with leather everything. Almost wiped out in the newsroom, so changed on the fly.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Fairway
brown calf


----------



## schanop

^^ Your specs are handsome CS. If they are golf shoes, that would be even better.


----------



## Crownship

schanop said:


> ^^ Your specs are handsome CS. If they are golf shoes, that would be even better.


Thanks. They were golf shoes but I took the spikes out and converted them to drees shoes. They had a kilt attached to the tongue that I removed.
Too nice for the fairway.


----------



## JayJay

Crownship said:


> Thanks. They were golf shoes but I took the spikes out and converted them to drees shoes. They had a kilt attached to the tongue that I removed.
> Too nice for the fairway.


A nice conversion, they look great.


----------



## aspectator

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds Fairway
> brown calf


Great! I've considered converting golf shoes myself. Did you have them resoled?


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

aspectator said:


> Great! I've considered converting golf shoes myself. Did you have them resoled?


No resoling. I left the leather soles and heels as they were.
I covered the soles with a 3M anti slip product I buy in bulk. I use it on all my leather soled shoes. On the heels I used protective heel guards which I buy in bulk from my shoe repair man.
The 3M product is great because it's thin unlike topy material, it protects the soles of my shoes so they never need resoling.
Unlike topy it's not permanent so after several months or a couple years I'll replace it.
It only cost pennies per pair vs. $30+ for topy. And you don't notice it's there because it is so thin.
And it's great for wet lobby or mall floors or wherever leather soles have a hard time finding traction.


----------



## aspectator

Crownship said:


> No resoling. I left the leather soles and heels as they were.
> I covered the soles with a 3M anti slip product I buy in bulk. I use it on all my leather soled shoes. On the heels I used protective heel guards which I buy in bulk from my shoe repair man.
> The 3M product is great because it's thin unlike topy material, it protects the soles of my shoes so they never need resoling.
> Unlike topy it's not permanent so after several months or a couple years I'll replace it.
> It only cost pennies per pair vs. $30+ for topy. And you don't notice it's there because it is so thin.
> And it's great for wet lobby or mall floors or wherever leather soles have a hard time finding traction.


Thanks for the info, Crownship. I'd like to see what the shoe looks like once it is all done up with the anti-slip. Is it possible to post a photo of the underside of the shoe? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## schanop

Crownship said:


> Thanks. They were golf shoes but I took the spikes out and converted them to drees shoes. They had a kilt attached to the tongue that I removed.
> Too nice for the fairway.


Wow, I hope I can get a hand on these someday.


----------



## schanop

For today, breaking in Alden cigar NST:



I didn't take any picture when they were brand news a couple of days ago. Slight creases have developed for their own character sake. Luckily, I bought these just when Aussie started to dropped and before plunging down to .6x.


----------



## mcarthur

^timing is everything. Your cigar NST look very good . Enjoy wearing


----------



## Crownship

*Yesterday's*


















Allen Edmonds MacNeil
chili scotch grain


----------



## Crownship

schanop said:


> Wow, I hope I can get a hand on these someday.


Not too many around. The Fairway has been a discontinued model for many years. But you never know what might show up somewhere.


----------



## Green3

Are those Chili MacNeil's custom order?


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

*"The Crown Treatment"*



aspectator said:


> Thanks for the info, Crownship. I'd like to see what the shoe looks like once it is all done up with the anti-slip. Is it possible to post a photo of the underside of the shoe? It would be much appreciated.


Anything is possible.










I took the old material and heel guards off so you could see what's being covered.










These are the only shoes I've used the anti-slip surfacing on the heels to prevent dirt from clogging the holes. The heel guards on the side of the heel help maintain it's integrity. I don't want the heels to wear down where the spikes insert in case I use these as golf shoes someday.









I took this side view so you could see that this product is alot thinner than topy or similar product. It's not noticeable in the way the shoes flex or look. I like leather soles and this method gives the soles nearly the same protection and traction as topy but still looks like a plain leather sole from the side.
The disadvantage is that it will wear down within months or 1-3 years depending what you walk on and how often you wear them.
The other advantage is that it cost less than 50 cents to protect the shoes vs $30+ for topy or something similar.









These are my brown Park Aves with the same treatment. Again all of my leather soled shoes have this done.

The tape will lift on the edges over time. I just use "crazy glue" and press it back down which will last several more wearings.









This is the kilt that was stitched to the tongue I removed.

I bought a 4" wide 60' roll of the anti-slip material that has lasted over 4 years. It takes only a 4"-5" piece of tape to cover one of my extra wide shoes so you can get an idea how far that much anti-slip tape will go.

3M makes several kinds of anti-slip tape, I use the rubberized surface. They have a product that looks similar but has a sandpaper like surface. You'd want to avoid that.

That's the "Crown Shoe Treatment". Soles, heels and toes are protected before the shoes leave the house.
It may seem like a lot of prep work but it's worth it if you want the benefits without the cost. Especially if you have alot of shoes.

Aspector_If you convert your golf shoes into dress shoes and you want to keep the option to return them to golf shoes this would be a more economical option than paying $60+ for new soles and heels. Also it depends on what type of sole/cleats your shoes come with.
The leather soles and heels are flat on my ex-golf shoes so covering the surface was a simple option. Hope that helps.

I'll send you a PM with my info so you can send a payment to my Paypal account for such valuable information that only the "Crownship" has been known to use.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## schanop

mcarthur said:


> ^timing is everything. Your cigar NST look very good . Enjoy wearing


Right uncle. Current shell is now fairly expensive to me. Until AUS$ goes back up, I should stick with RM Williams for the time being.


----------



## Crownship

Green3 said:


> Are those Chili MacNeil's custom order?


No. These are a discontinued option from years ago.
You can ask AE if they have this leather available if you wanted them to make a pair.


----------



## schanop

Crownship said:


> These are the only shoes I've used the anti-slip surfacing on the heels to prevent dirt from clogging the holes. The heel guards on the side of the heel help maintain it's integrity. I don't want the heels to wear down where the spikes insert in case I use these as golf shoes someday.


I think you should :aportnoy: They will be handsome on the course. I walked 18 holes with these FJ classics dry premier yesterday and they were really comfortable even though it was still a breaking in period.

Thank for great info, by the way.


----------



## Green3

Crownship said:


> No. These are a discontinued option from years ago.
> You can ask AE if they have this leather available if you wanted them to make a pair.


Odd - I think Brown is the best colour for longwings, but it isn't easy to find.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Edward Green Southwold
Burgundy Antique 
888 last


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thank you mc!
The 888 last is not my favorite for comfort, but I like them for short hops.
CC


----------



## mcarthur

A- LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

AE Sohos


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

CrackedCrab said:


> Edward Green Southwold
> Burgundy Antique
> 888 last


Nice shoes. The color looks great with the gray flannel pants.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thank you JayJay, that pairing made sense to me and jumped right out of the closet.


----------



## aspectator

Mr. Crownship, that was a great deal of useful information you gave concerning the golf shoe conversion. Thanks very much. You gave me lots of ideas.


----------



## CrackedCrab

more Edward Green today:
Dover 
606 
dark oak


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Hancock
black calf


----------



## Crownship

aspectator said:


> Mr. Crownship, that was a great deal of useful information you gave concerning the golf shoe conversion. Thanks very much. You gave me lots of ideas.


No problem. Of course shoe repair shops wouldn't be too excited if more people prepped their shoes like that.
Most people wont so we'll always have a need for professional service.


----------



## Crownship

Mac-great looking loafers and B&H.

CC- nice EG Southwold. I like the pinking edges.

AlanC- those are a nice modern looking bal cap toe compared to the Park Ave.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thanks Crownship...I'm normally not a fan of AE but those are nice, maybe I like b/c of the split toe.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Right now:white canvas shoes (I use them as around the house wear),but earlier this evening,I was wearing my plain toe patent bals.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds MacNeil
> chili scotch grain


Odd question:Where did you get those socks?


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## dshell

Well Doc, you don't post too often, but it is always a treat when you do. Are those leather laces?


----------



## CrackedCrab

C&J for RL cordovan Tassels first wearing today.
Darlton/Marlowe I forget
Right fits a little looser than I'd like, I knew that going in though.
might buy some felt tongue pads.


----------



## abc123

^ great shoes. They take awhile to break in, so I'd wait on the tongue pad until you've worn them a number of times and are sure you need it. Mine were farily uncomfortable the first wearing or two, but have gotten better and better, and now are nearly as comfortable as my Alden tassels.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thanks abc, I'm now in the office and they feel to be a little better fit already...good advice I'll hold off on the pads for a while.
On another note, I find the toe box on these more comfortable than the Aberdeen last used by Alden for their tassels.


----------



## well-kept

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^Thanks abc, I'm now in the office and they feel to be a little better fit already...good advice I'll hold off on the pads for a while.
> On another note, I find the toe box on these more comfortable than the Aberdeen last used by Alden for their tassels.


Interesting that some shoes can actually seem to tighten up after a break-in period. A pair of LHS whiskey shells have done just that - loose in the heel at first but now quite foot-conforming. I believe it is the continued flexing of the sole, allowing it to bend with your foot.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ abc and well-kept...I tried going withhout the tongue pad but had to eventually put them in, especially for my right foot which is smaller.There is a cobbler by my office and I just put them in now. Fit feels much better, no more heel slippage.

I don't like the fact that I put sticky cheap felt on the nice leather insole of the tongue, but fit is most important. I had to do this on 2 pairs of Aldens too -- a BB unlined cordovan penny and a BB cord. tassel. I think my (on the narrower side) foot/heel is just not that well-suited to loafers, which I guess explains why my lace-ups and boots vastly outnumber the slip ons in my closet. I have thought about 'C' width, but I like the toe and instep room of a D or medium shoe. 

Oh well I love these tassels, and I think the pad was necessary.


----------



## abc123

well-kept said:


> Interesting that some shoes can actually seem to tighten up after a break-in period. A pair of LHS whiskey shells have done just that - loose in the heel at first but now quite foot-conforming. I believe it is the continued flexing of the sole, allowing it to bend with your foot.


It usually does have to do with the sole breaking in, rather than the upper tightening. I find that double soled shoes slip a lot at first, then after several wears, it goes away.



CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ abc and well-kept...I tried going withhout the tongue pad but had to eventually put them in, especially for my right foot which is smaller.There is a cobbler by my office and I just put them in now. Fit feels much better, no more heel slippage.
> 
> I don't like the fact that I put sticky cheap felt on the nice leather insole of the tongue, but fit is most important. I had to do this on 2 pairs of Aldens too -- a BB unlined cordovan penny and a BB cord. tassel. I think my (on the narrower side) foot/heel is just not that well-suited to loafers, which I guess explains why my lace-ups and boots vastly outnumber the slip ons in my closet. I have thought about 'C' width, but I like the toe and instep room of a D or medium shoe.
> 
> Oh well I love these tassels, and I think the pad was necessary.


Nothing wrong with it if you need it. I'm sure you'll enjoy the shoes!


----------



## Crownship

welldressedfellow said:


> Odd question:Where did you get those socks?


Those are Gold Toe brand from Target. They came in a 2 pack with "real" argyles. Meaning the other argyles had multiple colors not just solid.
Those aren't OTC like I prefer but they'll do until I order some.


----------



## mcarthur

CC-
good looking shoes

CS-
Thank you. Of course, i like your artillery


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## DocHolliday

dshell said:


> Well Doc, you don't post too often, but it is always a treat when you do. Are those leather laces?


Thank you, dshell. The laces aren't leather, but that's a great idea.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden suede wing tip boot


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden suede wing tip boot


Nice boots! It's the first pair of Alden wingtip boots I've seen in suede.


----------



## TBOWES

CrackedCrab said:


> C&J for RL cordovan Tassels first wearing today.
> Darlton/Marlowe I forget
> Right fits a little looser than I'd like, I knew that going in though.
> might buy some felt tongue pads.


I have those as well. They got big on me too. Ticked me off.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CC-
> good looking shoes
> 
> CS-
> Thank you. Of course, i like your artillery


Thank you. Your artillery is looking good too.


----------



## Crownship

Tuesday's B&H



















These are my first pair of Allen Edmonds that started it all. Bought these big & heavy shoes back in 2001 or 2002.
I got the book Gentleman's Guide to Grooming and Style and learned about the top shoe brands like Allen Edmonds, Alden , Church's, John Lobb, Edward Green ect.

I never owned a quality pair of calf skin shoes so I was concerned the leather was too soft. They looked sturdy and well built but I wasn't sure if the leather was tough enough. I was an amateur so I didn't know the characteristics of good calf leather. I got over my fears quick once I started wearing them.

These aren't elegant shoes by any means but they're perfect for my size.

Allen Edmonds Brentwood
black calf


----------



## Crownship

*Wednesday's B&H*



















Allen Edmonds MacNeil
black shell


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle and JayJay. I got them at Moulded Shoe.


----------



## Vate68

*A tip from Argentina*

Today I am wearing a Guido 4220 mocassin with side buckle, cognac color. Guidos are the best cost/benefit shoes I know of. I have been buying Guidos since my first visit to Buenos Aires, back in 1976. By then, a pair of mocs costed ca US$ 30! Presently, they sell for $100 a pair, but they last ages - last bunch I bought was in 1995 (six pairs, the most traditional models: side buckle, gucci horsebit and tassels, 3 in black and 3 in cognac).

You may check them at

https://www.guidomocasines.com.ar/prod_hombre.php

No, I don't have any financial interest in Guidos... just the pleasure of sharing a good tip!


----------



## CrackedCrab

TBOWES said:


> I have those as well. They got big on me too. Ticked me off.


^TBOWES, I put the felt tongue pads in and they fit better, but not perfect. Experimenting with thicker sock too.

Interesting thing, I have the C&J for polo cordo. penny, same size, and they fit much better, no heel slippage, regular or thin sock no need for felt pad...must be just the way the tassel is cut, but I think they're on the same C&J last (325?).


----------



## babycatcher

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds MacNeil
> black shell


Love the argyles!


----------



## mcarthur

CS-
Outstanding artillery


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## schanop

Handsome Ravello, uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ beautiful Ravello mc.

Heat wave here now. Went out tonight with shorts and suede Alden tassels:


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you
We had frost on the ground this morning


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^great run of LWB Uncle!---a veritable rainbow of color (at least Alden's rainbow, that is).


----------



## CrackedCrab

temporary thread deviation (what footwear have I _purchased_ today):

C&J for RL Scotch/pebble grain 'Ash' blucher, just out of the box:


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "Sanford" in burgundy calf


----------



## WingtipTom

babycatcher said:


> ^great run of LWB Uncle!


I second that! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

BC & WTT,
Thank you


----------



## Crownship

An AE favorite

Allen Edmonds Bradley
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Love the argyles!





mcarthur said:


> CS-
> Outstanding artillery


Thank you


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^great run of LWB Uncle!---a veritable rainbow of color (at least Alden's rainbow, that is).





WingtipTom said:


> I second that! :icon_smile_big:


I'll third that.



CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ beautiful Ravello mc.
> 
> Heat wave here now. Went out tonight with shorts and suede Alden tassels:


^ CC-you're a brave man. I'd destroy my shoes going sockless.


mcarthur said:


> ^thank you
> We had frost on the ground this morning


My wife keeps asking me why do we live in this cold climate.
She'd love a place in southern California. Preferably Laguna Beach. Someday.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> An AE favorite
> 
> Allen Edmonds Bradley
> burgundy shell cordovan


I like your NST. Nice argyles


----------



## XdryMartini

I was getting a fitting for some tweed jackets at Fields in Georgetown and I heard these calling to me from SkyValet next door...



















Loake Kempton
Tan Pebblegrain


----------



## mcarthur

BB-LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Beefeater




----------



## anglophile23

BB patent leather opera pumps


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

My old friends the LHS. I love these.


----------



## AlanC

Cheaney suede semi-brogues


----------



## nerdykarim

CrackedCrab said:


> Heat wave here now. Went out tonight with shorts and suede Alden tassels:
> 
> https://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp279/CrackedCrab/100_0177.jpg


This is a great look. Suede tassel loafers are on my list.



CrackedCrab said:


> temporary thread deviation (what footwear have I _purchased_ today):
> 
> C&J for RL Scotch/pebble grain 'Ash' blucher, just out of the box:
> 
> https://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp279/CrackedCrab/100_0178.jpg


These look great, too. Shoebacca.com?


----------



## Sartre

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ beautiful Ravello mc.
> 
> Heat wave here now. Went out tonight with shorts and suede Alden tassels:


Great shoes. Are these in brown or in snuff (can't quite tell from picture)?

Thanks --

tjs


----------



## mcarthur

A-tassel slip on
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^*nerdykarim: *Thank you, I've had those tassels for a while, and love them.

And yes I did get the C&J Ash at Shoebacca.com, and was able to get 15% more off by using code MCSB at checkout (tip from someone generous on the SF site). I am not sure how many sizes they have left, but I believe that coupon is good through Dec.

I think they must be old stock, as the box looks like it was hit by a nuclear warhead, but the shoes came in pristine, unworn condition (I was worried they would be a little worn or 'tried on hard' at that price, but they were not.)

*Sartre: *Thank you, the Alden tassels are in the standard dark brown suede and are perhaps darker in real life than my picture suggests. Here is a link to the actual shoe. https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=30


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden Longwings in # 8 shell and fair isle socks


----------



## Crownship

*Sunday's footwear*


















Allen Edmonds Walton
chili calf


----------



## Crownship

*Monday's footwear*

























I thought I posted this pair earlier but it was my black calfskin Byrons.
This is a nice difference from the traditional burgundy colored calf.

Allen Edmonds Byron
Merlot calf


----------



## Reddington

ds23pallas said:


> Alden Longwings in # 8 shell and fair isle socks


Great socks....and shoes.


----------



## stfu

Compelled to post today's because they were aquired in the exchange:



Strangely, one is a little large, I may need to get a tongue pad.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe
Black shell
Pantherella wool socks OTC


----------



## Reddington

AE MacNeil's


----------



## JayJay

ds23pallas said:


> Alden Longwings in # 8 shell and fair isle socks


The shoes look great. Nicely rippled.


----------



## JayJay

stfu said:


> Compelled to post today's because they were aquired in the exchange:
> 
> Strangely, one is a little large, I may need to get a tongue pad.


I like the color combo of the shoes, socks, and trousers.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ds23 love those fair isle socks, and the Aldens of course

mc --very nice black captoes, elegant, understated.

tonight, casual for me going out after work and gym:

C&J for polo cordovan pennies
Paul Smith band stripe socks
45 rpm jeans


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington,
Nice B&H

CC,
Thank you! I like your LHS


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-cap toe
> Black shell
> Pantherella wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine, uncle!


----------



## WingtipTom

Reddington said:


> AE MacNeil's


Very handsome shoes. Shell cordovan?


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Reddington,
> Nice B&H





WingtipTom said:


> Very handsome shoes. Shell cordovan?


Thank you gentlemen. Yes, shell cordovan.

Cheers.


----------



## AlanC

Alden Indys


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> Alden Indys


Alan, they look wonderful with those pants! Perfect combination!!!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in burgundy shell


----------



## eagle2250

^Wingtip Tom: Those NST's are breathtaking! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlanC

LeatherSOUL said:


> Alan, they look wonderful with those pants! Perfect combination!!!


Thanks! Those are humble Dickies Carpenter pants, cheap, but surprisingly comfortable and versatile.


----------



## efdll

*Indy boots and other Prof. Jones' style*

Pondering. I saw the Indy boots three winters ago while on a New York stay. I had brought some chukkas with Dainite soles and was slipping and sliding all over the icy, snowy sidewalks. So I went into the Alden store and saw the Indy's. The soles just didn't seem to have enough grab to them -- and the price was high -- so I passed. Wound up buying Gore-Tex Mephistos with a sole ridged enough for tractor tires. Trudged through the clime with ease.
In the last Indy movie, Prof. Jones -- and everyone else -- is a walking style statement, from his P3 glasses to his bow tie (all the profs wear bows) and tweed suit -- frankly, the clothes look older than the '50s. And when he's being action hero he's in his Indy Alden's and some pleated khaki trousers -- look more like wool than cotton -- with a lot of break at the cuff, very different from the trad look proposed here, which is, in fact, what was called Ivy League in the '50s, i.e. flat-fronts and no break.
Any thoughts?


----------



## CrackedCrab

WTT ^^ that's a gorgeous color that you have developed on your NSTs


----------



## ds23pallas

Reddington said:


> Great socks....and shoes.





JayJay said:


> The shoes look great. Nicely rippled.


Thank you both. The socks can too be yours for $6 at the Gap. JayJay, I wish my photography skills and equipment were better, for the longwings have developed a wonderful colour at the vamp. When I first got them in March, they were uniformly very dark (more so than any previous # 8 of mine) but they have mellowed significantly. I walk everywhere, and these are my favoured walking shoes so they get a lot of use. Thus the ripples and colour change, I would hazard to guess.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

perdido said:


> Pondering. I saw the Indy boots three winters ago while on a New York stay. I had brought some chukkas with Dainite soles and was slipping and sliding all over the icy, snowy sidewalks. So I went into the Alden store and saw the Indy's. The soles just didn't seem to have enough grab to them -- and the price was high -- so I passed. Wound up buying Gore-Tex Mephistos with a sole ridged enough for tractor tires. Trudged through the clime with ease.
> In the last Indy movie, Prof. Jones -- and everyone else -- is a walking style statement, from his P3 glasses to his bow tie (all the profs wear bows) and tweed suit -- frankly, the clothes look older than the '50s. And when he's being action hero he's in his Indy Alden's and some pleated khaki trousers -- look more like wool than cotton -- with a lot of break at the cuff, very different from the trad look proposed here, which is, in fact, what was called Ivy League in the '50s, i.e. flat-fronts and no break.
> Any thoughts?


You may want to check out Club Obi-Wan. It's a forum for Indiana Jones junkies.


----------



## aspectator

Reddington said:


> AE MacNeil's


Nice shoes, sir. I covet many of the pairs you own, seemingly. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Reddington

aspectator said:


> Nice shoes, sir. I covet many of the pairs you own, seemingly. Enjoy them in good health.


Thank you Sir. Yes, I am enjoying them.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you!
Your NST are outstanding


----------



## babycatcher

*Catching up (no pun intended)*

Monday:










Alden snuff high boot

Tuesday:










Alden Indy

Today:










Alden chukka #8

and for my new son:

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Max875

Congratulations!!


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

^Love those snuff boots!

vintage NOS Nettleton longwings with full leather heels _and_ soles (B&H--their maiden voyage after decades of pristine protection)


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Congratulations on the birth of your son

AlanC,
good looking B&H


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> vintage NOS Nettleton longwings with full leather heels _and_ soles (B&H--their maiden voyage after decades of pristine protection)


Those are beautiful shoes. I'm a sucker for B&H long wings. Love the socks too.

Cheers.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Max, AlanC adn Uncle!


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Leather Soul x Style Forum Boot

THANK YOU TOM!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

babycatcher said:


> and for my new son:
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Congratulations! My son had that same pair!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Leather Soul x Style Forum Boot
> 
> THANK YOU TOM!!


No, thank you Bill!


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

XM,
good looking boots with argyles


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Stanford
suede chukka


----------



## Crownship

Wow, lots of great boots posted lately.

BC -congrats on the new addition. Maybe when he gets older he'll sneak your Alden shoes out instead of the family car. 
Or worse, grab your Alden shells while he takes the family car out to impress his date.


----------



## eagle2250

babycatcher said:


> Monday:
> 
> and for my new son:
> 
> :icon_smile_big:





LeatherSOUL said:


> Congratulations! My son had that same pair!


Congratulations B/C. However, I must ask both of you, do your sons wear those penny loafers with or without socks?


----------



## stewartu

*congrats*

Congrats on the new baby. He should inherit some very nice shoes in a few decades.


----------



## hbs midwest

babycatcher said:


> and for my new son:
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Congratulations, Doctor, to you and your family...

Many years to the young man.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## aspectator

DocHolliday said:


>


Very nice. What are the shoes, please? Lobbs?


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
nice shine on your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you CS, LS, stwewartu & hbs---it is a fun time. 

No socks with pennies for my son. I am hoping that he grows up to have a different shoe size than me. I am an only child myself, so I have issues with sharing

Today:










Alden LW #8

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Randolph
shell LHS


----------



## mcarthur

BC and CS,
Nice shells with argyles


----------



## XdryMartini

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!




























JL Cavendish
Copper Suede


----------



## mcarthur

^ outstanding!


----------



## BobGuam

Now these are an awesome pair of shoes.


----------



## CrackedCrab

C&J for Polo cordovan boots, approx. 10 yrs. old.
(mcarthur: the Brioni Argyles are in your honor. :icon_smile_big


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shell chukkas
Thank you


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> WTT,
> nice shine on your tassels


^ Thank you!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden full-strap loafers in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

A-dark brown suede
Commando sole
Argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

^I need to get glasses or drink more!! Mac isn't wearing shell!! :icon_pale: :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250

^Indeed, we may be living the "End times"! However, those are a handsome pair of suede chukkas Mac has on.


----------



## Beefeater

*Weekender*










Vicuna sueded loafers, J. Crew. No socks on Saturdays!


----------



## AlanC

C&J for Tom James semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

BB PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden NST, whiskey (the spot came out with time and "the treatment")


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Whiskey and argyles is a good way to start the work week


----------



## cdcro

BB #8 Tassle Loafers


----------



## stfu

*Crappy shoes. But I admire them.*

Any one else have a pair of really bad shoes that you just can not get rid of?

This is a pair of 'deer stags' that are about 5 years old, and were purchased for $35. I can not give them up.

I polished them, once - whether they needed it or not. But what good is polish when the "leather" itself is scraped away?

I still wear these things once a week maybe. They got new laces a few weeks ago. I am afraid I will have them another 5 years.


----------



## topbroker

Mezlan Ribera medium brown bluchers. Not trad! I like the stitching:


----------



## jhcam8

*Nice Socks!*



XdryMartini said:


> JL Cavendish
> Copper Suede












Alden WT Ankle Boots
Marcoliani cinnamon argyles


----------



## yachtie

Alden #8 captoes. Marcoliani OTC's


----------



## XdryMartini

^Yachtie... very nicely put together!!


----------



## XdryMartini

B&H Monday
Alden Wingtip, Black SC
Marcoliani Cashmere / silk argyles
Incotex :icon_hailthee: charcoal trousers...


----------



## Jack1425

*Running Errands*

















Okay Lads, figured this out and am nervous as hell posting my first Trad pic. Running errands with the wife today..

BB Navy Blazer
BBCC BD (Awesome, thanks Alan!)
BB Sweater
BB Chino's
BB Tan Argyles
AE Waldens


----------



## Jack1425

^ Figures I posted in the wrong forum.. Sorry Boys..

J-


----------



## ds23pallas

My brown 986's


----------



## mcarthur

XM,
nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

A chukkas
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Philip12

ds23pallas said:


> My brown 986's


Interesting. I also own a pair of cigar shell LHS, but the color of mine looks more like dark chocolate. Not that I don't like yours!


----------



## sjq

Hello. This is my first post on any of Andy's fora. My name is Steve, andI'm a huge wingtip fan. Particularly of Florsheim Kenmoors of old with all leather heels and V Cleats.

So today I chose my Honey Tan Florsheim Kenmoors. Most tan Kenmoors are more reddish tan. The Honey tans are rare. These are also rare in that the heels with v-cleats are the original ones, but have the v-cleat out at the edge of the heel, rather than imbeded in it.


----------



## Scrumhalf

mcarthur said:


> A chukkas
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac, if you don't mind my asking, where do you get your argyles? They appear to be quite thick.... I am on the lookout for thicker argyles to help fit a shoe that is every so slightly too roomy for my feet.


----------



## SCsailor

Great shoes Steve. I'm becoming a big fan of old school Kenmoors too.


----------



## babycatcher

^ some real rarities on this page. :aportnoy:

Today:










Alden PTB, cigar


----------



## sjq

SCsailor said:


> Great shoes Steve. I'm becoming a big fan of old school Kenmoors too.


Always nice to hear of another fan. I've been into these shoes for many years.

See my post in the ebay sales thread -- I just posted links to several auctions for NOS kenmoors in various sizes.


----------



## sjq

*Not Wearing, but Wish I had a pair*

I have been looking for a used pair of AE Brantleys for years. Almost got one once on Ebay. Still looking. I think these are so fine.


----------



## topbroker

Steve, you have excellent taste.


----------



## Philip12

mcarthur said:


> A chukkas
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Lovely color, Mac. It looks like Ravello instead of Whiskey. Is the picture representative?


----------



## [email protected]

First wearing, brand new Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor Longwing. Not quite as nice as my 20 year old originals, but breaking in well.
[email protected]


----------



## mcarthur

Scrumhalf said:


> Mac, if you don't mind my asking, where do you get your argyles? They appear to be quite thick.... I am on the lookout for thicker argyles to help fit a shoe that is every so slightly too roomy for my feet.


Ben Silver


----------



## mcarthur

Philip12 said:


> Lovely color, Mac. It looks like Ravello instead of Whiskey. Is the picture representative?


Thank you. The shoes are whiskey according to Alden. I am colorblind


----------



## ds23pallas

Philip12 said:


> Interesting. I also own a pair of cigar shell LHS, but the color of mine looks more like dark chocolate. Not that I don't like yours!


Thank you - but mine are genuine "986's", meaning that they started life several years ago as burgundy. Clearly they have mellowed over time and are now lighter in colour than the Cigar shell shoes I have.


----------



## sjq

[email protected] said:


> First wearing, brand new Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor Longwing. Not quite as nice as my 20 year old originals, but breaking in well.
> [email protected]


Got a pic of this?


----------



## Hoof

ds23pallas said:


> Thank you - but mine are genuine "986's", meaning that they started life several years ago as burgundy. Clearly they have mellowed over time and are now lighter in colour than the Cigar shell shoes I have.


I am curious if you have used any specific method to get the color to mellow like that? Is it just time? or setting them in the sun? Just curious.


----------



## Crownship

Saturday Nov.1
Allen Edmonds Park Ave









Sunday Nov.2
Allen Edmonds Fairway









Monday Nov.3

Allen Edmonds MacNeil
black shell cordovan

Catching up on shoe posts.


----------



## ds23pallas

Hoof said:


> I am curious if you have used any specific method to get the color to mellow like that? Is it just time? or setting them in the sun? Just curious.


Nothing special. They used to be stored in a bay window (a very shady one) with my monkstraps. The monkstraps however didn't change much in colour. I wear my LHS a lot, the monkstraps rarely. I rarely use wax paste, only to cover up any nicks or scratches. So I guess it's a combination of sunlight, use and benign neglect.


----------



## Jack1425

Peale PTB's
BB Argyle's


----------



## Duck




----------



## Ron_A

^ Duck, are those Grayson's? I like them -- very nice.


----------



## yachtie

Alden wholecuts:


----------



## jhcam8

*heels*



sjq said:


> Hello. This is my first post on any of Andy's fora. My name is Steve, andI'm a huge wingtip fan. Particularly of Florsheim Kenmoors of old with all leather heels and V Cleats.
> 
> So today I chose my Honey Tan Florsheim Kenmoors. Most tan Kenmoors are more reddish tan. The Honey tans are rare. These are also rare in that the heels with v-cleats are the original ones, but have the v-cleat out at the edge of the heel, rather than imbeded in it.


Can you post a shot of the heels?


----------



## sjq

jhcam8 said:


> Can you post a shot of the heels?


----------



## jhcam8

*heels*



sjq said:


>


Thank you. Very nice.


----------



## JayJay

sjq said:


> Hello. This is my first post on any of Andy's fora. My name is Steve, andI'm a huge wingtip fan. Particularly of Florsheim Kenmoors of old with all leather heels and V Cleats.
> 
> So today I chose my Honey Tan Florsheim Kenmoors. Most tan Kenmoors are more reddish tan. The Honey tans are rare. These are also rare in that the heels with v-cleats are the original ones, but have the v-cleat out at the edge of the heel, rather than imbeded in it.


These are nice.


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip blucher
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## sjq

J&M Crown Aristocrats (the only J&M I own)


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LHS, whiskey


----------



## Duck

Ron_A said:


> ^ Duck, are those Grayson's? I like them -- very nice.


Ron,

They are Graysons. I wear them when it is raining with a pair of overshoes. Just in case something happens I would rather it be calfskin than shell. I have also found that you can get an amazing shine on Graysons with AE cordovan polish and a lot of elbow grease.

Thanks


----------



## Duck

RL Benchmade in England


----------



## Jack1425

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, whiskey


BC, Lovin' the socks.. Great job..

J-


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
whiskey LHS are o/s

Gentlemen,
nice argyles


----------



## Pentheos

sjq said:


> Hello. This is my first post on any of Andy's fora. My name is Steve, andI'm a huge wingtip fan. Particularly of Florsheim Kenmoors of old with all leather heels and V Cleats.
> 
> So today I chose my Honey Tan Florsheim Kenmoors. Most tan Kenmoors are more reddish tan. The Honey tans are rare. These are also rare in that the heels with v-cleats are the original ones, but have the v-cleat out at the edge of the heel, rather than imbeded in it.


Honestly, to me it looks like you've taken a nice pair of shoes and dusted them in gold spray paint as part of a costume.

Goldfinger, anyone?


----------



## jhcam8

sjq said:


> J&M Crown Aristocrats (the only J&M I own)


Sharp J&M's, sjq.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boots
Pebble grain burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Jack1425

I know the Waldens have featured heavily in my rotation, but they are so comfortable I can't resist. 

AE Waldens
BB Argyles (Mac is my hero! :icon_smile_big


----------



## yachtie

Alden #8 shell monks


----------



## sjq

AE McAllister


----------



## XdryMartini

Revello full strap.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Haven't posted in a while, sorry gentlemen.

11/06/08: EG Sandringham 202 Dark Oak


----------



## Markus

*Now, those are very cool.*



LeatherSOUL said:


> Haven't posted in a while, sorry gentlemen.
> 
> 11/06/08: EG Sandringham 202 Dark Oak


Sweet.


----------



## mcarthur

Jack1425 said:


> I know the Waldens have featured heavily in my rotation, but they are so comfortable I can't resist.
> 
> AE Waldens
> BB Argyles (Mac is my hero! :icon_smile_big


Thank you! Keep wearing your argyles


----------



## mcarthur

XM,
Your revello full straw are o/s

LS,
I like your EG. Good to see your post


----------



## Jack1425

Markus said:


> Sweet.


Markus, very nice indeed. and Mac... Thank you Sir, I shall!!!!


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> Haven't posted in a while, sorry gentlemen.


Tom - Your deficiencies have been noted... Is the surf up in HI?? :devil: How is it up by Three Tables? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Tom - Your deficiencies have been noted... Is the surf up in HI?? :devil: How is it up by Three Tables? :icon_smile_wink:


Sorry Bill, you're not calling me every week for a new pair of shoes anymore so I can't afford to surf everyday!  Just kidding!


----------



## Tonyp

Markus said:


> Sweet.


How much for those shoes, I need them now!


----------



## Tonyp

sjq said:


> AE McAllister


Beautiful shine.


----------



## Tonyp

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, whiskey


I am looking for that exact shoe 11D where did you get yours?


----------



## Scrumhalf

Today:



















Footjoy Tan Split-toe bluchers with vibram sole
OTC argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> I am looking for that exact shoe 11D where did you get yours?


Call Cathy at Alden in DC at 202-347-2308


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Plymouth
Burnt Pine Calf / Coffee Suede

Wore them to the EG Trunk Show in Georgetown today and will post some pics later, in a different thread.


----------



## eagle2250

^Bill: You are without a doubt, the best shod Marine I have ever known. I am so envious of those EG's!


----------



## AlanC

^Looking forward to the Leather Soul Alden version of the Plymouths in a few months.


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassels slip on
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mysharona

*Allen Edmonds Kingswood Wingtips, in black*


----------



## schanop

XdryMartini said:


> EG Plymouth
> Burnt Pine Calf / Coffee Suede
> 
> Wore them to the EG Trunk Show in Georgetown today and will post some pics later, in a different thread.


I'm drooling over these now. Can't will till the Alden u-throat spec comes out. Hopefully, Aussie dollars will be a touch stronger by then.


----------



## schanop

Haven't posted today's shoes for a while. These are a few weeks after arrival, still in a breaking-in period, however, very comfortable:

Alden cigar shell NST


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## sjq

Florsheim Kenmoor Hand Stained Wingtip, with modified sole (Triple leatherr soles vs. standard double sole. You want B&H -- this is da bomb.)


----------



## babycatcher

Got these awhile ago, but they just made it into the rotation:










Alden chukka, whiskey

This month marks one year since I got my first pair of Alden shell--I guess I have an addiction


----------



## mcarthur

^ You are absolutely correct. O/s B&H.


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
I like your whiskey chukkas. I have funded a program at Silver Hill for this addiction. Have a good day.


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you! Of course you would choose to donate to Silver Hill--it is probably the "most trad" place in the world to go for rehab. :devil:


----------



## schanop

Thank Uncle,

BabyCatcher, your chukkas are pretty sweet. And it's been almost a year since I first got 9015. Since then, the number of Aldens has been growing and growing.


----------



## mcarthur

A-full strap slip on
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## sjq

*Oldie but Goodie*










Dressing down today. I've been rediscovering Bass dirty bucks. I had a pair that was in my closet for years unworn. I dusted them off, and bought a couple more pair on ebay. All "old" style before Bass started ruining their classic Weejuns and bucks. This ebay pair was in almost new condition when I bought them.


----------



## babycatcher

^Thanks schanop!

Sticking with chukkas:










Alden chukka, #8


----------



## sjq

*rookie question*



mcarthur said:


> ^ You are absolutely correct. O/s B&H.


Okay, I gotta fess up. I'm new to the abbreviations and acronyms tossed around here. I've been able to find out what most of the ones I've come across so far mean, but somebody take pity on a rookie and tell me what o/s stands for. I'm thinking maybe 'outta sight'?


----------



## Jack1425

sjq said:


> Okay, I gotta fess up. I'm new to the abbreviations and acronyms tossed around here. I've been able to find out what most of the ones I've come across so far mean, but somebody take pity on a rookie and tell me what o/s stands for. I'm thinking maybe 'outta sight'?


sjq, not a bad guess :icon_smile_wink: My vote is for "outstanding"..

Welcome from a fellow new-guy,

Jack


----------



## jhcam8

A no. 8
Marcoliani's


----------



## Cary Grant

Martegani Sorrentos...


----------



## boatshoe

Cheap shoes

Bass dirty bucs


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

J&M Saddles. I get alot of compliments on this shoe.


----------



## mcarthur

o/s=outstanding

jhcam,
very nice chukkas


----------



## walterb

*Another question on online lingo*

What does "B&H" mean? Thanks


----------



## mcarthur

walterb said:


> What does "B&H" mean? Thanks


B&H= big and heavy


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

J&M Saddles
B2 Argyles


----------



## sjq

Florsheim Kenmoor Plain Toe Black Shell Cordovan,
OTC ribbed sheer socks


----------



## babycatcher

^ Nice B&H!

It is shaping up to be a boot week:










Alden captoe boot, black shell, modified last


----------



## Miket61

sjq said:


> Okay, I gotta fess up. I'm new to the abbreviations and acronyms tossed around here. I've been able to find out what most of the ones I've come across so far mean, but somebody take pity on a rookie and tell me what o/s stands for. I'm thinking maybe 'outta sight'?


I really think we need a glossary...

When I see "o/s," I think of "one size," in the context of ordering online where there's an irrelevant drop-down box for size.

B&H, of course, is Benson & Hedges.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Footjoy blems
OTC argyles


----------



## Sartre

Miket61 said:


> I really think we need a glossary...


In fact, we do have one.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53757


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe
Burgundy shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> o/s=outstanding
> 
> jhcam,
> very nice chukkas


Thank you, sir. And double back to you.


----------



## XdryMartini

JL Brington
Green Museum

In better light, they really are more green... A very deep olive.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Nice Bill! I love olive colored shoes.


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton longwings


----------



## sjq

XdryMartini said:


> JL Brington
> Green Museum
> 
> In better light, they really are more green... A very deep olive.


You are the God of Fine Shoes, my friend.

I would love to know how many pairs of fine dress shoes you own.


----------



## sjq

AlanC said:


> Nettleton longwings


Fine Longwings Alan! My first pair of fine shoes in high school were Longwings (Florsheim Kenmoor shell cordovans) and they've been my favorite ever since. In fact, I probably favor longwings far too much and my shoe closet is not as diverse as it could be.


----------



## TBOWES

mcarthur said:


> A-cap toe
> Burgundy shell
> Wool socks OTC


I have the same shoe. It's BB Alden. Am I correct?


----------



## Philip12

TBOWES said:


> I have the same shoe. It's BB Alden. Am I correct?


It looks like the Alden 9015 model. The toecaps are somewhat more pointy than BB's model. I used to have both, but I returend the 9015s because they were too wide (EEE).

The problem with the Brooks Brothes toecap shoes IMHO is that they look a bit to clunky to wear with a suit, but too formal to wear with khakis. When I see Mac's shoes, I'm sorry that I don't own them anymore.


----------



## mcarthur

TBOWES said:


> I have the same shoe. It's BB Alden. Am I correct?


It is Alden 9015. Both the BB and A are beautiful shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden All Weather Walkers
Tan Pebblegrain

Just got back from walking around in DC... In case you didn't guess, the shoes are WET!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

XdryMartini said:


> Alden All Weather Walkers
> Tan Pebblegrain
> 
> Just got back from walking around in DC... In case you didn't guess, the shoes are WET!!


I thought it was some new antiquing method!


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Alden All Weather Walkers
> Tan Pebblegrain
> 
> Just got back from walking around in DC... In case you didn't guess, the shoes are WET!!


Even all weather walkers need overshoes for protection


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden captoe boot, #8, modified last


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> It is Alden 9015. Both the BB and A are beautiful shoes. Enjoy wearing


Is that the Grant last?


----------



## janna

I am wearing this today.


----------



## Tonyp

Cary Grant said:


> Martegani Sorrentos...


Beautiful shoe but is that a trad shoe or fashion shoe?


----------



## Miket61

mcarthur said:


> Even all weather walkers need overshoes for protection


I wore mine in a downpour a couple months ago; still haven't polished them and they look like new.


----------



## mcarthur

jhcam8 said:


> Is that the Grant last?


Hampton last


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
good looking B&H. nice shine!


----------



## babycatcher

^ Thanks---using the "treatment":icon_smile_big:

Today:










Alden high boot, snuff (modified last) + Tingley's (of course)


----------



## pvpatty

babycatcher said:


> ^ Thanks---using the "treatment":icon_smile_big:
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden high boot, snuff (modified last) + Tingley's (of course)


I am adding these to my list of things to get.


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
I like those boots. Have a good day


----------



## Jack1425

At long last, my very first pair of Cordo Long Wings!!!

Florsheim Imperials.. 

Safe weekend all..

J-


----------



## JonB27

*Alden boots*



babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden captoe boot, #8, modified last


You have many beautiful shoes... Are there any online stores I can order these and the previous Alden boots on the modified last that you have? Thank you


----------



## Reddington

Jack1425 said:


> At long last, my very first pair of Cordo Long Wings!!!
> 
> Florsheim Imperials..
> 
> Safe weekend all..
> 
> J-


Nice to see another long wing fan here. Great shoes!

Cheers.


----------



## sjq

Jack1425 said:


> At long last, my very first pair of Cordo Long Wings!!!
> 
> Florsheim Imperials..
> 
> Safe weekend all..
> 
> J-


Great shoes Jack. I am an oldstyle florsheim Kenmoor fan as well.

There have been quite a few NOS Florshiem Kenmoors on ebay lately, as well as some lightly worn used ones. Great opportunity to own one of the great long wings from before they were cheapened beyond recognition.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Thorogood boots. Very comfy..


----------



## mcarthur

Jack,
+1 LWB (B&H) and argyles


----------



## jhcam8

^ +1
Worth the wait, Jack!


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
Wool OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

stfu said:


> Compelled to post today's because they were aquired in the exchange:
> 
> Strangely, one is a little large, I may need to get a tongue pad.


That's unfortunate. I measured those Sebago's and they were the same (obviously I would never have sold them if they were different, or at least not without making it clear to the buyer). I do know this: they way they're made they will probably never stop stretching. It might be best to sell them on to another AskAndy member with larger feet.

They look better on your feet than mine, though.


----------



## Beefeater




----------



## jhcam8

Beefeater said:


>


Do we get a hint? :icon_smile:


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Barrie? Mc - How do you like the Barrie v. Aberdeen in this style?


----------



## Reddington

Florsheim Kenmore
OTC Argyles


----------



## mcarthur

jhcam8 said:


> Barrie? Mc - How do you like the Barrie v. Aberdeen in this style?


Barrie works best for me


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington said:


> Florsheim Kenmore
> OTC Argyles


very nice-B&H and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-dark brown suede
Commando sole, six eyelets
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe bal oxford
Black shell
Wool socks OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Rider Chukka
Whiskey SC
Smartwool socks - lots of walking outside today.


----------



## jhcam8

^ Very sharp, Bill! How do you like the Rider's?


----------



## XdryMartini

jhcam8 said:


> ^ Very sharp, Bill! How do you like the Rider's?


They wear very well and I bet the Dainite soles outlast me on the planet!! Martegani fits me a bit large (that's who makes his shoes for him, if I remember correctly), so they work very well in the winter with thicker socks.


----------



## Beefeater

jhcam8 said:


> Do we get a hint? :icon_smile:


Sorry about that. Very old to ancient pair of J. Crew brogues.


----------



## jhcam8

Passing for Trad?
no. 8 shell


----------



## mcarthur

XM,
good looking chukkas. Enjoy wearing

JH,
Nice PTB. Enjoy wearing. Who is the maker?


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Alden 663..one of my favorites.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden PTB, cigar


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip 
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Jack1425

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Excellent Sir!

Today I suffered an affliction I was most unprepared for. It took me approximately 20 minutes to decide which pair of shoes in my collection should be worn! My PTB's won out ultimately, but I actually felt sad for the others. My expression was utter confusion bordering near panic yet alongside my wife's amused grins I settled.:icon_smile: Who would have ever thought?


----------



## topbroker

Jack1425 said:


> Today I suffered an affliction I was most unprepared for. It took me approximately 20 minutes to decide which pair of shoes in my collection should be worn! My PTB's won out ultimately, but I actually felt sad for the others. My expression was utter confusion bordering near panic yet alongside my wife's amused grins I settled.:icon_smile: Who would have ever thought?


Imagine my dilemma looking at my 90+ pairs daily!

Actually, though, I'm pretty decisive. I wake up virtually every day with a vision in my head of what I should be wearing that day, and generally go with that unless the weather dictates otherwise. Sometimes it's a very detailed vision; sometimes it's just a single piece -- that tie, those cufflinks -- and I build the outfit from that basis.

Everything does get its turn, I make sure of that. I never let a few favorites take over the rotation. New stuff does move to the front of the line.


----------



## XdryMartini

Loake Kempton
Brown Suede / Dainite Sole

Almost identical to the Church's in QoS, but $150 less!!!


----------



## mcarthur

Jack,
Thank you. Suggestion rotate your shoes 
XDM,
I like your suede chukkas


----------



## babycatcher

^ really nice posts gentlemen!

Today:










Alden LHS, cigar


----------



## Ron_A

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Alden 663..one of my favorites.


This look is perfect, IMO (perhaps that's why I'm drawn to this forum). Very nicely done!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Thank you very much Ron!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

The Aldens again...thought you might enjoy the socks!:icon_smile_big: I am wearing a red and green polo in the spirit of the rapidly approaching holiday season.


----------



## Joe Beamish

babycatcher -- excellent. Excellent!

CCC -- Also great -- but no cuffs!


----------



## DownSouth

*Bass Weejuns*

I'm wearing what has to be one of the last pair of Made in the USA size 10 1/2 B N734's made. I picked them up about two years ago at a local shop for $45. What a prize!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Joe Beamish said:


> babycatcher -- excellent. Excellent!
> 
> CCC -- Also great -- but no cuffs!


In an attempt to elongate my somewhat vertically challenged phsyique I am going cuffless from here on!!


----------



## Scrumhalf

Thorogood American Heritage Boot - Made in USA


----------



## mcarthur

A-UTIP
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden LHS Cigar
Mac-Envy!


----------



## Tonyp

*For those that have seen both*

What toe shape looks better. The Alden LHS mocassin in shell cordovan or the Ron rider penny strap in shell cordovan. having trouble deciding on which one to get. I like the whiskey color.


----------



## Tonyp

XdryMartini said:


> Alden LHS Cigar
> Mac-Envy!


Nice argyles. Where did you get them. Are they OTC. I want to get some but want OTC but not in wool. any suggestions?


----------



## babycatcher

^ thanks JB! Think we can all pull off another day of cigar tomorrow?

All beauties today....


----------



## XdryMartini

Tonyp said:


> Nice argyles. Where did you get them. Are they OTC. I want to get some but want OTC but not in wool. any suggestions?


-I get NO pay or reimbursements for the following PSA. :icon_smile_big: -

I got the OTC socks from our own Mr. Kabbaz!!

He's been trying to get me to take a pic of my sock drawer, but I don't know if my lens is wide angle enough... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## XdryMartini

babycatcher said:


> ^ thanks JB! Think we can all pull off another day of cigar tomorrow?
> 
> All beauties today....


I'm going for a Whiskey Wednesday!


----------



## WingtipTom

J&M perforated captoes in black calf


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden blucher wing tip, cigar


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Longwing
Whiskey 
RLPL Cashmere trousers


----------



## Tatnall

whoops--I am wearing the socks the puppy got to. A bit saggy.


----------



## topbroker

^ Make? I like the bits.

OTC socks are the way to go.


----------



## Tatnall

topbroker said:


> ^ Make? I like the bits.


Ferragamo--they change their bits, so I am not sure if you can get these. I am a die hard Gucci loafer fan, but they make it hard to find the 'classic' classic, so I thought to add a pair of these to the rotation.



topbroker said:


> OTC socks are the way to go.


Agreed. With a six month old puppy who loves socks, I am sock challenged right now. Wore the short ones since they were the only ones at hand today and I had no real meetings.


----------



## mcarthur

XDM,
o/s whiskey LWB


----------



## sjq

*AE Graysons from Trad Exchange*










AE Grayson
First Acquistion from AAAC Trad Exchange. Still had a Nordstrom Rack sticker for $129. They were worn only a few times. Not bad for $60 bucks.


----------



## The Deacon




----------



## mcarthur

sjq said:


> AE Grayson
> First Acquistion from AAAC Trad Exchange. Still had a Nordstrom Rack sticker for $129. They were worn only a few times. Not bad for $60 bucks.


It looks like you got a good deal. The shoes look brand new. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

The Deacon said:


>


What is an Alden 6166?


----------



## The Deacon

mcarthur said:


> What is an Alden 6166?


The 6616 was made for the Japanese and Euro markets and according to Alden customer service is closely related to the 684, but on the Tom last rather than the Aberdeen. Visually it's not far off the 986 LHS or the 684 and I think of it as a hybrid. I've had LHS in the past and I'm currently selling an 11.5D shell 684 on ebay and these shoes fit differently from either. They are narrower than the Van last of course and fuller in the toe than the Aberdeen.

Also, according to Alden they were last made up for the foreign markets in 2002. I doubt we'll see the likes of these again for a while. They were lightly worn and have started to turn brownish. The fine seller graced me with a discount and I feel fortunate to have them.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you for the information. Enjoy wearing!


----------



## mcarthur

A-indy boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden wing tip bal, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LW, #8


----------



## jhcam8

Alden suede
Brooks Bros argyles


----------



## Crownship

Great to see the Daily Footwear thread is alive and well. 
Here are the shoes I wore last week and the first part of this week while in Vegas.









I spent a lot of time in these.









It was 70s and sunny in Las Vegas, 20s-35 degrees in Minnesota.









These were great for long walks.









Spectators on Las Vegas Blvd









Spectators at the Wynn Hotel Las Vegas.


----------



## Crownship

My first pair of monk straps.

Allen Edmonds "Mora"
brown calf monk strap, cap toe

Anybody making it to Minnesota stop at Nordstrom Rack at the Mega Mall. They received a boat load of Allen Edmonds, $59-$79. Lots of spectators, McCain and Broadstreet available and many other models.


----------



## jhcam8

Crownship said:


> Great to see the Daily Footwear thread is alive and well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectators on Las Vegas Blvd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectators at the Wynn Hotel Las Vegas.


Nice specs -AE?


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you for posting your Las Vegas footware. Thank you for helping the economy. Welcome back


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "Grayson" in brown calf


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-PTB
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Outstanding shine on your Aldens, uncle! Thanks for sharing. 


Crownship said:


> Spectators at the Wynn Hotel Las Vegas.


Great looking spectators, CS! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you


----------



## sjq

WingtipTom said:


> Outstanding shine on your Aldens, uncle! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Great looking spectators, CS! Thanks for sharing!


I just bought a pair of AE Broadstreets blk/white on ebay a few days ago. Haven't received them yet.

Wingtip Tom, how about posting a pic of your favorite wingtips? Your shoes are always flawless.


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Masterpiece Oundles


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

The old standby:










Alden LHS #8


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for the tip. Apparently, it's more than Minnesota. I scored my long-coveted pair of black-and-white AE McClain spec's tonight for $79 (didn't know The Rack would do mail order), and the gentleman who helped me said that Nordstrom has bought out all of AE's McClain spectators and distributed them to Racks far and wide. He said the Chicago store should have a bunch, but no luck when I called asking for bourbon-bone McClains. Then again, the guy in Chicago didn't seem to know the meaning of "spectator." Any rate, sounds like it's 75 percent off while they last.



Crownship said:


> My first pair of monk straps.
> 
> Allen Edmonds "Mora"
> brown calf monk strap, cap toe
> 
> Anybody making it to Minnesota stop at Nordstrom Rack at the Mega Mall. They received a boat load of Allen Edmonds, $59-$79. Lots of spectators, McCain and Broadstreet available and many other models.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Thank you for posting your Las Vegas footware. Thank you for helping the economy. Welcome back


Thank you.
As we were walking down the streets and through the casinos and hotels, it appeared no one was concerned about a recession and did their part to stimulate the economy.









Donald Trump didn't send me a "Thank You" but I'm sure he's happy my wife and I spent almost a week at his fine hotel.
This picture was taken with my cell phone of the Trump Tower lobby.
It was refreshing to come back to this hotel in the evening because there isn't a casino, loud noise or endless clouds of smoke to choke you on the way to your room.










My wife enjoyed the finer things like plush bath robes, and me?...
a "Trump Shoe Shine Cloth"


----------



## Crownship

jhcam8 said:


> Nice specs -AE?


Yes, AE "Broadstreet"



WingtipTom said:


> Outstanding shine on your Aldens, uncle! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Great looking spectators, CS! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks


----------



## Crownship

Friday was Brit day.
John Lobb loafers "Lopez"
















Saturday back in black cap toes.
Allen Edmonds Sanford









Sunday was big and heavy.
Allen Edmonds MacNeil
black shell cordovan

















Today, Monday wearing the new monk straps again.
Allen Edmonds "Mora"


----------



## Carlton-Browne

*Time to break out the winter boots*

Snowing here

Pantherella socks
Kálmán & Kálmán fur-lined, norweger style with commando soles


----------



## balder

jhcam8 said:


> Nice specs -AE?


I allways think I would start dancing if I was wearing shoes like those!


----------



## qwerty

Carlton-Browne said:


> Snowing here
> 
> Pantherella socks
> Kálmán & Kálmán fur-lined, norweger style with commando soles


Where to I get myself a pair of these? They look perfect for winter, very well-made, too.


----------



## Carlton-Browne

qwerty said:


> Where to I get myself a pair of these? They look perfect for winter, very well-made, too.


They are low to medium budget - if my memory serves me right I got these in a branch of Humanic on Mariahilferstr, definitely in Vienna, for either €99 or €129 a couple of years ago. They are certainly no Vass.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Footjoy bluchers
OTC argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Selectiv

Sorry, iphone is not a camera


----------



## sjq

*AE MacNeils -- latest Ebay find*









Chili pebble grain AE MacNeil, courtesy of ebay. 30 bucks, can't be bad.


----------



## sjq

mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Now, I may be completely off base here, but I'm sort of getting the impression that you are a big fan of argyle socks. I don't think I've ever owned a pair of argyle socks. I guess I'm just a monochromatic kind of guy.


----------



## Mannix

First post, thought I would show these. Nothing special, but I love their simplicity. The salt and ice did a number to them today, gotta love Wisconsin. They're by Hugo Boss by the way.


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice posts! Uncle, I really covet those.:aportnoy:

Today:










Alden saddle, #8


----------



## ds23pallas

*My Mac Impersonation*

Alden Longwing in Whiskey shell and argyle socks:


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Alden Longwing in Whiskey shell and argyle socks:


nicely done!


----------



## mcarthur

sjq,
Try it you might like it

BC,
Thank you


----------



## scwtlover

AE Byron; black.


----------



## Mannix

a. testoni loafers


----------



## Selectiv

Sorry for the crop, C&J Westfield.


----------



## JayJay

I like argyles and wear them with all my casual clothing and with blazers and odd pants. I guess the only time I don't wear them is with suits.


----------



## Selectiv

Mannix said:


> a. testoni loafers


Oh that reminds me something :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

Nice ^^^


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Hosted Thanksgiving in my suede loafers.
Allen Edmonds Randolph









Friday was modern big & heavy.

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest


----------



## mcarthur

A-dark brown suede
Commando sole
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

AE Park Avenues (+ Tingley rubbers earlier)


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shine


----------



## Topsider

Stegmann clogs...and jeans! So un-trad, I know...yet so comfy by the fire.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Wore Indy's a lot this weekend.

Back to work today:










Alden chukka #8


----------



## qwerty

Topsider said:


> Stegmann clogs...and jeans! So un-trad, I know...yet so comfy by the fire.


Topsider -- Stegmann clogs might not be hard-core trad, but they are certainly part of the New England boarding school teacher drives a Subaru/ancient Volvo, wears lots of LL Bean and has a weekend place in Maine/Vermont look.


----------



## Tonyp

babycatcher said:


> Wore Indy's a lot this weekend.
> 
> Back to work today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden chukka #8


What last are those Chukkas? Barrie or leyden? I saw some on the plaza last with a commando sole that I like.


----------



## maestrom

*Bean Boots*

New member, although I have been lurking for a while. I'm wearing a pair of vintage LL Bean Boots, broken in and muddy. I've taken to doing the blucher moc shoelace knot on my boots and I think it's a nice look.


----------



## dchandler2

*Bostonian Classics Cap Toe*


----------



## Crownship

*Some Brits, boots and a little class*









Saturday loafers
John Lobb "Campus"
tan calf









Sunday
A little bit of snow and ice so the suede chukkas with mini lug soles came out.

Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
















Monday 
Allen Edmonds "Park Ave"


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden high boot, snuff


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

MAC and BC it's always great to see a steady flow of Alden shoes and boots.


----------



## Crownship

No fancy socks to go with the sharkskin today.

Allen Edmonds "Belmont"
split toe 
burgundy sharkskin


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden wing tip boot, brown suede


----------



## jhcam8

Florsheim Imperial LW's
BB Argyles


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you! I like your B&H and your o/s AE wardrobe

BC,
nice suede wing tip boot

Gentlemen,
good looking argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Commando soles
Argyles OTC


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden #8 Longwings


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Commando soles
> Argyles OTC


So, what's this? Just when I'm getting down the homage you change your display! (Looks good, anyway.)


----------



## ds23pallas

My new Aldens. It's funny how I get creases like this on the left and not the right shoe. It's the same for all my shell cordovans.


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shell tassels. Enjoy wearing. My educated reason, which is very normal for most people, is that your left foot is slightly shorter than your right foot


----------



## Crownship

Casual Wednesday

Allen Edmonds "Mora"
double buckle cap toe


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Thank you! I like your B&H and your o/s AE wardrobe
> 
> BC,
> nice suede wing tip boot
> 
> Gentlemen,
> good looking argyles


Thanks Mac



babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden wing tip boot, brown suede


BC are those brown or grey suede? The picture looks like a really nice shade of grey.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle!

CS--these are actually a very, very deep brown--like a dark chocolate. They never seem to photograph well---they always look much lighter...just as in the link below (bottom of page, where I bought them):

Today:










Alden LHS, #8


----------



## mcarthur

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden #8 Longwings


very nice B&H. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden Whiskey Shell 6746


----------



## mcarthur

^o/s! You will enjoy wearing the whiskey LHS


----------



## clemsontiger

Cool, wet and rainy here in NOLA. Perfect weather to bring out the Bean duck boots.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Are those really great looking duck boots the same as the contemporary ones at Bean?


----------



## hbs midwest

clemsontiger said:


> Cool, wet and rainy here in NOLA. Perfect weather to bring out the Bean duck boots.


Looking good, Blake!:thumbs-up:

Got 5" *snow* up here yesterday; wearing the 6" version of the Maine Hunting Shoe (1990ish vintage, insulated) today...

hbs


----------



## Topsider

Joe Beamish said:


> Are those really great looking duck boots the same as the contemporary ones at Bean?


I think so...they look pretty much the same as mine.


----------



## Andy M

For those members which have whiskey shell's, do you find that there are weather limitations to wearing them. I am located in Upstate NY and frankly, there is a period from November 1 until April 1 where the weather is not very nice. Perhaps not snowing, but the roads and sidewalks are frequently wet and in the Spring there is an accumulation of gravel, sand, etc. My concern is that, from your experience, would the dirt and dampness cause me not to wear these much for at least 7 months of the year?

Also, have you found that there are various shades of 'whiskey' ranging from light tan toward ravello?

Thanks for the input.

Andy M.


----------



## well-kept

Andy M said:


> For those members which have whiskey shell's, do you find that there are weather limitations to wearing them. I am located in Upstate NY and frankly, there is a period from November 1 until April 1 where the weather is not very nice. Perhaps not snowing, but the roads and sidewalks are frequently wet and in the Spring there is an accumulation of gravel, sand, etc. My concern is that, from your experience, would the dirt and dampness cause me not to wear these much for at least 7 months of the year?
> 
> Also, have you found that there are various shades of 'whiskey' ranging from light tan toward ravello?
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Andy M.


Yes, there is considerable variation in "Whiskey" shell color and tone when new. And then as it ages the colors begin to darken in some spots, lighten in others. That's part of the pleasure of owning them.

As to weather resistance... very mysterious. Some shell shows water spotting as dark spots that are basically permanent. Other shells respond to rain by developing raised bumps which last for an indefinite time before disappearing. Still other pairs are almost completely impervious to water. And you have no way of predicating how any of them will behave till they're worn.


----------



## Topsider

^ One word..."Tingley."


----------



## mcarthur

Andy M said:


> For those members which have whiskey shell's, do you find that there are weather limitations to wearing them. I am located in Upstate NY and frankly, there is a period from November 1 until April 1 where the weather is not very nice. Perhaps not snowing, but the roads and sidewalks are frequently wet and in the Spring there is an accumulation of gravel, sand, etc. My concern is that, from your experience, would the dirt and dampness cause me not to wear these much for at least 7 months of the year?
> 
> Also, have you found that there are various shades of 'whiskey' ranging from light tan toward ravello?
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Andy M.


I totally agree with Topsider thatTingley overshoes would avoid this problem


----------



## clemsontiger

Joe Beamish said:


> Are those really great looking duck boots the same as the contemporary ones at Bean?


These are about six years old. Any time it rains I usually plan my sartorial choices around them, since the wife hates for me to wear them when it's not raining. And since we live in the city it's hard to justify them anyway.


----------



## Crownship

Great day for the big stuff.

Alden long wings
black grain calf


----------



## Crownship

Mac- great looking cigar.


----------



## Carlton-Browne

Crockett & Jones from the old John Rushton shop in Brewer Str - early 90s. They are oxblood but I went off that colour so I bull them with black parade gloss to give them a different patina.

Boring German socks from Kunert.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mac- great looking cigar.


^thank you
I like your artillery and your cuffs


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger said:


> These are about six years old. Any time it rains I usually plan my sartorial choices around them, since the wife hates for me to wear them when it's not raining. And since we live in the city it's hard to justify them anyway.


Your wife is correct. You need tingley overshoe


----------



## sjq

Crownship said:


> Great day for the big stuff.
> 
> Alden long wings
> black grain calf


When did Aden stop making long wings in calf? That is a real shame.


----------



## clemsontiger

mcarthur said:


> Your wife is correct. You need tingley overshoe


You're probably right. Do you simply leave the overshoe on all day or do you take them off when you go inside? If so what do you do with the things?


----------



## clemsontiger

Polo beater penny loafers.
J Crew clearance socks.
Same jeans as yesterday, it's an errand running/around the house chore day.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden PTB, brown suede


----------



## BarringtonAyre

*Favourite old loafers!*

I am wearing as I do most days! my favourite brown suede loafers. I bought them about 10 years ago from a little shop in Battersea when I lived in London and they are the best shoes I have ever bought. I have had them re-soled about 5 times but they are worth it! I even bought myself another pair for smarter occassions!!
The sueded has really faded and lost alot of colour on my left foot, does anyone have any cunning suggestions on how to improve this please?


----------



## well-kept

BarringtonAyre said:


> I am wearing as I do most days! my favourite brown suede loafers. I bought them about 10 years ago from a little shop in Battersea when I lived in London and they are the best shoes I have ever bought. I have had them re-soled about 5 times but they are worth it! I even bought myself another pair for smarter occassions!!
> The sueded has really faded and lost alot of colour on my left foot, does anyone have any cunning suggestions on how to improve this please?


If you've worn them most days for ten years... I'd be proud of the fading and loss of color. How wonderful to own something that feels so right.


----------



## Tonyp

Got my Rider Boot Co. Chukkas last night. Bombay/Cognac Calf. Wearing them today. Awsome color, last and shoe. Will post Pics soon.


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden PTB #8


----------



## Ron_A

^ Nice PTB, Greg.

Clemsontiger/Blake - Do you always cuff your jeans like that? Just curious. I did it last weekend and my wife did not care for it.


----------



## clemsontiger

Ron_A said:


> ^ Nice PTB, Greg.
> 
> Clemsontiger/Blake - Do you always cuff your jeans like that? Just curious. I did it last weekend and my wife did not care for it.


ds23pallas inspired me from this thread in October. My wife hates them, and responded by saying that she would buy me more jeans once the cuffs wore out. I can't stand for pants to drag the ground, even a smidge, as most, if not all, would agree. Anyway she gotten over it, or at least stopped her protests.


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger said:


> You're probably right. Do you simply leave the overshoe on all day or do you take them off when you go inside? If so what do you do with the things?


I take them off once inside. The tingley's will be placed in a plastic bag in my attache case. If no attache bag, the overshoes will be placed in a shopping bag. If you park the car in a indoor garage the overshoes are left in the car.


----------



## mcarthur

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden PTB #8


very nice B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mysharona

*Shoes!*

Polo Ralph Lauren Italy Kenley Wingtip Oxfords. Chocolate brown.








I asked a shoe salesman who might make these. Some posts on this site refer to Gucci's factory as a possible source. The shoe salesman Speculated that the maker was Moreschi.








Rubber traction sole is by Gommus. Insole is by Vero Cuoio. If anyone has any guesses as to who the maker may be, let me know. Nobody seems to know who makes Ralph Lauren's Italian line.


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Wingtip Boot
BS OTC

It's "Be like Mac Day" here in DC... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking boot and argyles


----------



## Carlton-Browne

Green velvet Alberts from John Rushton - unbranded.
BD Mess Kit badges.


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Black shell
Commando sole
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Friday B&H

Alden long wings
mahogany shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

MAC- nice Ravello LWB
Xdry- very nice boots. Are those from Leathersoul?


----------



## XdryMartini

Crownship said:


> MAC- nice Ravello LWB
> Xdry- very nice boots. Are those from Leathersoul?


Sir, yes sir!!


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> A-PTB
> Black shell
> Commando sole
> Argyles OTC





Crownship said:


> Friday B&H
> 
> Alden long wings
> mahogany shell cordovan


Great looking B&H's and argyles gentlemen.


----------



## Crownship

Saturday a little more snow.

Allen Edmonds "Dellwood"
mini lug "commando" sole


----------



## Crownship

Reddington said:


> Great looking B&H's and argyles gentlemen.


Thank you


----------



## jhcam8

Carlton-Browne said:


> Green velvet Alberts from John Rushton - unbranded.
> BD Mess Kit badges.


Sweet!


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington said:


> Great looking B&H's and argyles gentlemen.


^thank you


----------



## Mannix

I'm staying at home today, so I can wear suede. Otherwise the snow and salt would do not so nice things...


----------



## AlanC

C&J for Tom James semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## clemsontiger

Allen Edmonds Bradley


----------



## Crownship

Extreme big and heavy. Sorel boots to shovel the driveway.
Whoever said winter was the most wonderful time of the year I doubt lived
in Minnesota nor did they have to shovel snow.

















The good stuff.

Allen Edmonds "Bradley"
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## babycatcher

CS--as a non-skier, I can easily agree that Winter is an overrated season. Back to work after a winter cold, by the way...today:










Alden wing tip blucher, cigar

Uncle--nice plain toe boots, as usual. I am starting to think that shell looks best unadorned.


----------



## dandypauper

mysharona said:


> Insole is by Vero Cuoio.


Mysharona,
Nice-looking shoes. You should know that most people on this side of the forum aren't going to be all that interested in Italian shoes, though I suspect they like the longwing look of yours. Also, "vero cuoio" means "genuine leather" in Italian. As far as I know, it is not the name of any brand or line. Try asking on the Fashion Forum.
-Matt


----------



## clemsontiger

Crownship,

It's unbelievable how much better your cordovan "Bradley" looks compared to my calf pair. My pair is certainly in need of a polish.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
As you get older, you will realize that snow plowing the driveway is a project that should be out sourced

BC,
I hope you feel better

BC & CS,
Looking good with your B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-tassel slip on
Cigar shell
AK-Argyles OTC


----------



## jhcam8

Slushy in Michigan


----------



## Reddington

jhcam8 said:


> Slushy in Michigan


Then you've got the right shoe. :icon_smile:

Enjoy.


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden 986 #8 Shell


----------



## maestrom

*Bean*



Reddington said:


> Then you've got the right shoe. :icon_smile:
> 
> Enjoy.


Gumshoes are always right in the mind of a trad. And those Aldens are very trad. Love it, guys! Love it!


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> CS--as a non-skier, I can easily agree that Winter is an overrated season. Back to work after a winter cold, by the way...today:.


Yes it's very overrated. Maybe if I learn to play in the snow and slide down the hills like a kid again I'll enjoy it. Nah.



clemsontiger said:


> Crownship,
> 
> It's unbelievable how much better your cordovan "Bradley" looks compared to my calf pair. My pair is certainly in need of a polish.


My chili "Bradley" is one of my first and favorite models. A little polish and yours will look new.



mcarthur said:


> CS,
> As you get older, you will realize that snow plowing the driveway is a project that should be out sourced
> 
> BC & CS,
> Looking good with your B&H


Yes I agree. My older neighbors out source their snow plowing and their hired hand was out plowing snow at 3:30am.
I'm sure that even after I have a Roll Royce Phantom and a Bentley Continental GT in my garage it'll take a little while to get used to having someone do those things that I easily do. Maybe not.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

British gunboats

Loake plain toe blucher


----------



## Crownship

Mannix said:


> I'm staying at home today, so I can wear suede. Otherwise the snow and salt would do not so nice things...


 Nothing beats suede mocs for the house. I like the bead tassle. Who makes those?


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden LHS 6746 Whiskey Shell


----------



## Tonyp

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden LHS 6746 Whiskey Shell


Greg: Those are great looking Whiskey shells. Wear did you get them?


----------



## Mannix

Crownship said:


> Nothing beats suede mocs for the house. I like the bead tassle. Who makes those?


They're by Gucci. I absolutely love them for comfort and style.


----------



## Greg Thomas

Tonyp...thanks. I've had them for about six months...got them at Alden DC. I believe that Alden San Franciso may have some now.

Greg


----------



## babycatcher

^nice. Thought I would do the same:










Alden LHS, whiskey


----------



## Greg Thomas

Babycatcher...

Thanks, your socks really look great with the whiskey & Khaki!

Greg


----------



## mcarthur

GT and BC
Looking good in your LHS in whiskey shell. You guys did follow memo


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Your choice of automobiles is as good as your selection of B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
AK-Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## Reddington

WingtipTom said:


> Allen-Edmonds "MacNeil" in black calf


Nice B&H!

I can't wait to get my MacNeil's back. I had to return them to AE as there was a problem with them. Their customer service team was outstanding and a delight to work with. That alone will make anyone a loyal AE customer.


----------



## AlanC

^Those whiskey shell LHS's look great!

Early, Bean Boots:










Late, AE shell MacNeils:


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you. Good looking B&H


----------



## Crownship

Yes, it's spectators year round for me.

Allen Edmonds Fairway


----------



## Crownship

Greg
BC
Mac- Nice whiskey LHS. Would like to participate but I have no whiskey.


WTT and AlanC- great to see the AE Macneil banner raised.


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> AE shell MacNeils:


Love the MacNeils and the socks.


----------



## babycatcher

^, thank you

Today:










Alden LHS, cigar.


----------



## Greg Thomas

*Rudy & the Longwings*









Alden #8 Longwings


----------



## Reddington

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden #8 Longwings


Perrrrrrrrrrfect. Love seeing all the long wings.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukka boot
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## clemsontiger

Snow in New Orleans!


----------



## Reddington

clemsontiger said:


> Snow in New Orleans!


Yikes. How often does that happen?


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-chukka boot
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Great Chukkas Mac. Are those on the Barrie last? Where did you get those? Haven't seen a Whiskey chukka from Alden lately.


----------



## clemsontiger

Reddington said:


> Yikes. How often does that happen?


Christmas of 2004 was the last snow. Supposedly 1989 was the last time it snowed and stuck.


----------



## Topsider

clemsontiger said:


> Snow in New Orleans!





clemsontiger said:


> Christmas of 2004 was the last snow. Supposedly 1989 was the last time it snowed and stuck.


So, is that a recent photo? If so, I'm jealous! I'd 52 degrees here, and pouring rain...


----------



## Mannix

mcarthur said:


> A-chukka boot
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


I love chukka boots. I'm so jealous...


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Great Chukkas Mac. Are those on the Barrie last? Where did you get those? Haven't seen a Whiskey chukka from Alden lately.


Thank you! The chukkas are on the barrie last and purchased from Alden Shop in San Francisco


----------



## Andy S.

mcarthur said:


>


:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## srivats

Mac, beautiful cigar shells and amazing shine on them. Someday I will learn to get as much shine on my aldens everywhere


----------



## clemsontiger

Topsider said:


> So, is that a recent photo? If so, I'm jealous! I'd 52 degrees here, and pouring rain...


It was from this morning, it was all gone though by 4pm or so, except for a few solitary snowmen. Quite a juxtaposition from Tuesday afternoon when it got into the upper 60s low 70s with 97% humidity.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, beautiful whiskey shells and amazing shine on them. Someday I will learn to get as much shine on my aldens everywhere


Thank you!


----------



## mysharona

dandypauper said:


> Mysharona,
> Nice-looking shoes. You should know that most people on this side of the forum aren't going to be all that interested in Italian shoes, though I suspect they like the longwing look of yours. Also, "vero cuoio" means "genuine leather" in Italian. As far as I know, it is not the name of any brand or line. Try asking on the Fashion Forum.
> -Matt


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip blucher
Cigar shell
AK argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ great socks and looks good with the cigar.

I need to buy some argyles.


----------



## Crownship

Special make up of the Bradley with a rubber sole and padded insole.
Perfect for winter.

Allen Edmonds "Bradley" number 2
burgundy shell cordovan.


----------



## Crownship

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden #8 Longwings


 " I better be nice. I don't want to be turned into "Kitty cordovan."


----------



## Andy M

Crownship:

Did AE do the special make-up for your Bradley's or did you have them done post production? It is a great idea for those of us who regularly deal with wintery conditions on a regular basis. Also, I have a pair of Bradley's in shell which are markedly 'browner' than yours, more like a cigar. I have had them for 4 or 5 years. Did your arrive in a similar color and then through polishing turn burgundy?

Thanks.

Andy M.


----------



## babycatcher

Working today:










Alden LW #8

Nice posts gentlemen---winter is upon us, I am afraid.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ great socks and looks good with the cigar.
> 
> I need to buy some argyles.


Thank you
Look at our member Alex's website


----------



## mcarthur

CS,Your AE Bradley are o/s

GT & BC
I like your long wings


----------



## Greg Thomas

*Finally, a sunny day in NC*









Alden Straight Tip Blucher 
#972 Walnut


----------



## jhcam8

Crownship said:


> " I better be nice. I don't want to be turned into "Kitty cordovan."


Nice kitty, C.


----------



## Scoundrel

*Just thought I'd do my part to keep the boards going*


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> Thank you
> Look at our member Alex's website


Mac, can you PM me the website address please?


----------



## Crownship

Modern B&H

Allen Edmonds "Hillcrest"
bicycle front double oak sole
chili calf


----------



## Crownship

Andy M said:


> Crownship:
> 
> Did AE do the special make-up for your Bradley's or did you have them done post production? It is a great idea for those of us who regularly deal with wintery conditions on a regular basis. Also, I have a pair of Bradley's in shell which are markedly 'browner' than yours, more like a cigar. I have had them for 4 or 5 years. Did your arrive in a similar color and then through polishing turn burgundy?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Andy M.


Those Bradleys came from the factory like that. Sometimes AE will make a special make up of a shoe and it gets put on ebay by Allen Edmonds or someone that acquired them. 
I don't know where the seller on ebay got the shoes but they weren't ordered by him from Allen Edmonds.

Those Bradleys are unique. They have the same padded insole like some of the modern models.
My other Bradleys have the same unlined insole as my other shoes and have
J.R. (Joh. Rendenbach) soles/heels.
The rubber soles are great for winter. Ideally I would like a leather with commando sole combination.

I have not polished the shoes. I wiped with a damp cloth and brushed them when they arrived recently.
All of my Allen Edmonds burgundy cordovan looks burgundy except a pair of Leeds that looks brown.

The model number claims those Leeds on the left should be burgundy but they're brown.


















Here are photos of the various shades of burgundy. Both are Leeds and both claim to be burgundy shell. Even with the pair on the left the shade is different for the same pair of shoes.
With the top photo and different camera setting and flash you can see the difference easier. But the shoes are darker like the bottom photo.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Nice posts gentlemen---winter is upon us, I am afraid.


Global warming isn't affecting Minnesota unfortunately.



mcarthur said:


> CS,Your AE Bradley are o/s
> 
> GT & BC
> I like your long wings


Thanks
Your cigar and whiskey are looking great.
We're about to get some really cold weather so I'll have to also bring out the cords.


----------



## JayJay

Crownship said:


>


These shoes have aged very nicely. They look terrific!


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, can you PM me the website address please?


www.CustomShirt1.com


----------



## XdryMartini

AE Grayson
Burgundy SC
BS OTC
Beat up old Levi's


----------



## mcarthur

^ tassels and argyles always look good


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> ^ tassels and argyles always look good


I learned that from someone around here... :devil:


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> I learned that from someone around here... :devil:


Itis good that this forum has mentors


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## dchandler2

*C&J Handgrade Savile Monk Strap*

C&J Handgrade Savile Monk Strap
Dark Brown Antique Calf
Leather Sole
337 Last

My first purcahse of quality shoes and I am quite satisfied.


----------



## AlanC

Grenson chukkas


----------



## maestrom

I like these a lot. Who makes them?


----------



## anglophile23

AlanC said:


> Grenson chukkas


Great trouser,sock,shoe combo.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden high boot, snuff


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## sjq

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden Straight Tip Blucher
> #972 Walnut


I hope this won't be taken as a personal put down, but I'm shocked at that creasing in the ball -- it does not look like quality calfskin. It looks like the way cheap leather crease -- uneven and large rimples instead of fine grain kind of creasing. I thought Alden used better quality leather than this.


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Lomond 
Burgundy Antique -Perforated Captoe and Dainite sole added


----------



## Crownship

Actually wore these with jeans.
Allen Edmonds 1967 vintage "Dickson"
brown calf

First part of the day was spent in my extreme big and heavy Sorel boots shoveling.








I need a place to move to when these aren't required in December.


----------



## babycatcher

Alden PTB, cigar


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden PTB
9905 Whiskey Shell


----------



## mcarthur

GT,
Your PTB in whiskey shell is o/s. Enjoy wearing


----------



## Greg Thomas

^ Thanks Mac...they just arrived. Think I'll just leave them on my desk for a few days.

GT


----------



## mcarthur

Greg Thomas said:


> ^ Thanks Mac...they just arrived. Think I'll just leave them on my desk for a few days.
> 
> GT


Remember shells are not museum pieces. Shells need to be worn to enhance their beauty


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

haven't posted in a while...
beautiful whiskey mc^^

tonight, C&J for Polo cordovan wings.
you can just make out some argyle:


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden for BB LHS
#8 Shell


----------



## mcarthur

CC
Thank you
Good looking wing tips (B&H)


----------



## Grayland

CrackedCrab said:


> haven't posted in a while...
> beautiful whiskey mc^^
> 
> tonight, C&J for Polo cordovan wings.
> you can just make out some argyle:


One of my top 3 all-time shoes. Not even sure what the other two are, but I really like those C&J for Polo wingtips. I had a chance about a year ago to buy either the shell wingtips or the shell plain toe blucher for $380 new. I chose the plain toe as I needed versatilty (and I'm happy with my decision), but I still covet the wingtips and will acquire them in the near future...but probably not for $380!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^ Thanks Grayland, I really like these to wear with jeans.
I'm not sure when the next big Polo online sale is but they have some sizes of these left. I got these a few sales back online with the Friends and Family discount.
I've also seen them at online discount retailer Shoebacca for 549 or so recently.
It's a great shoe, I have the plain blucher too that you mention, haven't worn yet.
Best wishes in adding the wings to your collection.


----------



## abc123

CC - very nice. Are the wingtips on the same last as the plain toes? You've got me thinking that I need to add the wingtips to the collection, but I don't think my local Polo store carries them.


----------



## CrackedCrab

abc123 said:


> CC - very nice. Are the wingtips on the same last as the plain toes? You've got me thinking that I need to add the wingtips to the collection, but I don't think my local Polo store carries them.


Thanks abc
Yes 99.9% sure same last...nice, round, comfy.
I think it's the C&J '325' last but the experts out there may know better. 
There are still some of these on the Polo website I think, and a few at Shoebacca. Or you could call around Polo stores in major cities, NY, LA, etc...maybe they have them in stock.


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## CrackedCrab

^^well played Sir.
Great minds think alike.
those look very fine


----------



## jhcam8

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^well played Sir.
> Great minds think alike.
> those look very fine


Indeed. Thank _you_, Sir.


----------



## rgrossicone

Red Wing Boots and Snowflake Socks.


----------



## mcarthur

A- NST
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-full strap
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Carlton-Browne

DIY day today.

20 year-old Black nubuck Crockett & Jones chukka boots


----------



## babycatcher

^^ Awesome!

Today:










Alden chukka, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

^ O/S


----------



## Duck




----------



## Greg Thomas

^^Duck...nice bits & argyles. Cape Cod?


----------



## Solomander

Gentlemen,

All those whiskey shells rock! That might be next on my list. That or cigar brown. 

Joel


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ I second the compliments on the Whiskeys, both NST and boot are very nice.

Pulled out some Lobbs for a Christmas Holiday dinner tonight:

Chambord
8695 last
Meleze Buffalo
Rubber lug sole

Purple Label flannels that fit just great too.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking shoes


----------



## babycatcher

^ ditto!

Expecting lots of snow today:










Alden Indys


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden PTB #8


----------



## CrackedCrab

^thanks mc and bc!, nice PTB GT
great original Indys and Cigar boots, 
I've got some whiskey arriving today, my first, will post pix later.......:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Ron_A

Mac - IMHO, those may be the nicest-looking pair of Aldens that I've seen you in -- those cigar chukkas are beautiful.

As for me, I'm wearing 986's with the obligatory Tingley overshoes.


----------



## mysharona

Black Captoes by Loake of England


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Mac - IMHO, those may be the nicest-looking pair of Aldens that I've seen you in -- those cigar chukkas are beautiful.
> 
> As for me, I'm wearing 986's with the obligatory Tingley overshoes.


Thank you
Have a wonderful time at your firm's holiday party


----------



## mysharona

*yesterdays...*









Bostonian Premier Wingtips, in Chilli


----------



## CrackedCrab

*my first whiskey!!*

PTBs brand new out of the box, my first whiskey (in a manner of speaking...)


----------



## playdohh22

^they look very nice. enjoy them and wear them well!


----------



## Greg Thomas

My Whiskey salutes yours...Enjoy!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thanks playdoh. And Greg, yours look great, looking forward to wearing these!


----------



## mcarthur

CC & GT,
Your whiskey PTB is O/S. Enjoy wearing and thank you for posting pictures


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Happy Holidays Shoe Guys!*

Wishing you all a happy and safe Holiday season.

NSTs in Cigar on the Barrie
Poinsettia from Walmart (saving money for more shoes)


----------



## mcarthur

^Nice cigar NST. Remember ben franklin motto-a penny saved is a penny earned


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

Nice NSTs mac, are those on Plaza from A of C??


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*Yes, those are waterspots*









Getting a big scratch on a pair of discount AE Bentleys allows them to be rediscovered as fine wet weather shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Nice NSTs mac, are those on Plaza from A of C??


Thank you. yes


----------



## mcarthur

A-dark brown suede
Commando sole
Argyles OTC


----------



## Literide

Yellow OCBD, Shirt store NYC circa 2000
faded, slight fringed GAP jeans, circa 1998
Blue/red toe lambswool socks from Paul Stuart circa 2002
Prince Alberts w foxheads, BB circa 1996.

just knocking around the house


----------



## babycatcher

Today, these plus a pair of Neos overshoes (big ugly treads on them, but good grip)










Alden NST, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

^whiskey and argyles are O/S


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
AK argyles OTC


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden #8 Longwings


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A- NST
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Great NST's What last Barrie or Aberdeen?


----------



## XdryMartini

Alfred Sargent Black Suede Oxford

I always wanted a pair like these... Maybe better w/ a flannel suit instead?


----------



## babycatcher

^They look practically perfect as worn!


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Great NST's What last Barrie or Aberdeen?


Thank you. These NST's are on the barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

XDM,
Good looking shoes. Do you wear them to your office?


----------



## AlanC

Florsheim longwings


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> XDM,
> Good looking shoes. Do you wear them to your office?


Sure do... And I promise to not wear them with black jeans either... :devil:


----------



## Mannix

AlanC said:


> Florsheim longwings


I've been pondering getting these exact shoes but in black. Are they worth it?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Florsheim longwings


nice long wings and argyles. You have been converted. Merry Christmas


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Sure do... And I promise to not wear them with black jeans either... :devil:


Thank you! I hope you keep your word


----------



## AlanC

^Thank you, sir.



Mannix said:


> I've been pondering getting these exact shoes but in black. Are they worth it?


I have a pair in black that I hardly ever wear, but I have a problem making good use of black bluchers. I'd go with the tan/brown/burgundy option if you don't have it before I'd do black, personally.


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> Florsheim longwings


Nice B&H!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mannix

AlanC said:


> ^Thank you, sir.
> 
> I have a pair in black that I hardly ever wear, but I have a problem making good use of black bluchers. I'd go with the tan/brown/burgundy option if you don't have it before I'd do black, personally.


I was thinking the same myself, I just won't get much use from black shoes. I think I'll get the same color that you have, they look great.


----------



## Duke of Welingotn

This is what I wore on Sunday.
Alden Wingtips - Plaza Last - Shell Cordovan


----------



## babycatcher

^ Some nice wingtips posted recently.

Last day of work for about 10 days:



Alden PTB, suede (paired with a PRL royal stewart tie)


----------



## JayJay

Duke, the Alden boots are so nice!


----------



## mcarthur

Duke of Welingotn said:


> This is what I wore on Sunday.
> Alden Wingtips - Plaza Last - Shell Cordovan


nice wing tip boots


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^ Some nice wingtips posted recently.
> 
> Last day of work for about 10 days:
> 
> Alden PTB, suede (paired with a PRL royal stewart tie)


Nephew,
Have a wonderful vacation
Merry Christmas
Uncle Mac


----------



## Grayland

AlanC said:


> Florsheim longwings


I have the same exact pair and I think they excel with jeans.


----------



## The Deacon

Mannix said:


> I was thinking the same myself, I just won't get much use from black shoes. I think I'll get the same color that you have, they look great.


As nice as the vintage brown Florsheim imperial wingtips are, keep an eye out for the vintage Nettleton wingtips for cheap on ebay. I've owned and sold new and used tan double soles from them that are actually better constructed, more substantial and better looking than my beloved Florsheims.


----------



## Prof Kelp

Today I'm wearing my Alfred Sargent longwings!


----------



## Mannix

The Deacon said:


> As nice as the vintage brown Florsheim imperial wingtips are, keep an eye out for the vintage Nettleton wingtips for cheap on ebay. I've owned and sold new and used tan double soles from them that are actually better constructed, more substantial and better looking than my beloved Florsheims.


I'll keep an eye out, thank you! I've tired looking online for Nettleton's website to buy from, but no luck. Are they just available in stores do you know?


----------



## AlanC

^I have a pair of Nettleton longwings, and I do think they are better shoes than the Florsheims. The only way to acquire Nettleton is ebay or thrift. Alas, they joined other great American companies in the dustbin of history.


----------



## mcarthur

Prof Kelp said:


> Today I'm wearing my Alfred Sargent longwings!


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mannix

AlanC said:


> ^I have a pair of Nettleton longwings, and I do think they are better shoes than the Florsheims. The only way to acquire Nettleton is ebay or thrift. Alas, they joined other great American companies in the dustbin of history.


Darnit!!! Oh well, thank you for telling me so I'm not searching for brand new ones. I'll still check on ebay for a vintage pair.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Merry Christmas!
I gave EG, JL, and Alden the day off...
John Varvatos crepe soled boots, for a rainy day (but clearing up now:icon_smile_big great fuzzy socks from the 'new' section of the thrift store...


----------



## CrackedCrab

edit, adding non-shoe related picture:

A San Francisco Christmas Card, taken from my roof.


----------



## merliajoseph

I'm wearing Arche shoes. I like it very much. It is very comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> edit, adding non-shoe related picture:
> 
> A San Francisco Christmas Card, taken from my roof.


Great picture! Thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Merry Christmas!
> I gave EG, JL, and Alden the day off...
> John Varvatos crepe soled boots, for a rainy day (but clearing up now:icon_smile_big great fuzzy socks from the 'new' section of the thrift store...


Tingley overshoes solve your problem. Merry Christmas


----------



## Reddington

CrackedCrab said:


> edit, adding non-shoe related picture:
> 
> A San Francisco Christmas Card, taken from my roof.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Tingley overshoes solve your problem. Merry Christmas


+1 on the Tingley's. They're your shoes best friend in wet, nasty weather.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thanks mac and Reddington, I'll check out those Tingleys!


----------



## Solomander

CrackedCrab said:


> edit, adding non-shoe related picture:
> 
> A San Francisco Christmas Card, taken from my roof.


Nice view of the science museum. SF is the greatest. Happy Holidays.

Joel


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Trad or not, you decide:
12/27/08...a Christmas present from Edward Green:










Inspired by CC's rooftop view, a view from my condo on Christmas morning, Mele Kelikimaka...(no snow, 78 degrees and breezy)


----------



## JayJay

^^^Very nice.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^beautiful EG shoes and view Tom,
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> Trad or not, you decide:
> 12/27/08...a Christmas present from Edward Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by CC's rooftop view, a view from my condo on Christmas morning, Mele Kelikimaka...(no snow, 78 degrees and breezy)


Enjoy wearing your present


----------



## BobGuam

LeatherSOUL said:


> Trad or not, you decide:
> 12/27/08...a Christmas present from Edward Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice gift, Enjoy them. So did you survive the power outage. We have them all the time here in guam. It is part of life...... Bob


----------



## babycatcher

I bought a pair of plain Indy's a few months ago to use as weekend beaters--a shoe to wear in bad weather when I did not feel like bothering with Tingley's. I figured they would look better with the beating. They saw mud, snow, salt, etc for about 30 wearings, and all I did to them was wipe off loose dirt with a dry cloth. The problem was, they did not seem to age, and for an fairly expensive shoe, I did not really like the way the leather looked (a little cheap to my eye). The white stitching around the shoe seemed to be too much of an eye catcher as well, and so did the welt stitching.

As recently as a week ago, they looked like this:










While I am not one for experimenting, I will admit to a lack of patience at times. So, I applied black edge dressing all around, some brown shoe cream to the welt area, and two coats of black shoe cream to the leather. Now they look like this:










The colors, at least on my monitor, are pretty accurate. I am fairly happy with the results, but welcome both positive and negative feedback. I will resist the temptation to buy a pair in shell, not because I do not like the style, but am not a fan of the Trubalance last. I am pretty devoted to the Barrie.

Thanks

BC


----------



## pt10023

babycatcher said:


> I bought a pair of plain Indy's a few months ago to use as weekend beaters--a shoe to wear in bad weather when I did not feel like bothering with Tingley's. I figured they would look better with the beating. They saw mud, snow, salt, etc for about 30 wearings, and all I did to them was wipe off loose dirt with a dry cloth. The problem was, they did not seem to age, and for an fairly expensive shoe, I did not really like the way the leather looked (a little cheap to my eye). The white stitching around the shoe seemed to be too much of an eye catcher as well, and so did the welt stitching.
> 
> As recently as a week ago, they looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am not one for experimenting, I will admit to a lack of patience at times. So, I applied black edge dressing all around, some brown shoe cream to the welt area, and two coats of black shoe cream to the leather. Now they look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors, at least on my monitor, are pretty accurate. I am fairly happy with the results, but welcome both positive and negative feedback. I will resist the temptation to buy a pair in shell, not because I do not like the style, but am not a fan of the Trubalance last. I am pretty devoted to the Barrie.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BC


I think they look great!


----------



## XdryMartini

LeatherSOUL said:


> Trad or not, you decide:
> 12/27/08...a Christmas present from Edward Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by CC's rooftop view, a view from my condo on Christmas morning, Mele Kelikimaka...(no snow, 78 degrees and breezy)


Oh NOOOO!! You WEAR your shoes???????

Oh, and damn fine looking shoes too... :devil:


----------



## perryw

babycatcher said:


> The colors, at least on my monitor, are pretty accurate. I am fairly happy with the results, but welcome both positive and negative feedback. I will resist the temptation to buy a pair in shell, not because I do not like the style, but am not a fan of the Trubalance last. I am pretty devoted to the Barrie.


I think they actually look better than they did new. The white stitching is a turnoff for me for some reason -- I like the yellow stitching on Dr Marten's  And I like the darkened leather. I'd say your experiment was a success.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

JayJay said:


> ^^^Very nice.





CrackedCrab said:


> ^^beautiful EG shoes and view Tom,
> Merry Christmas!!!





mcarthur said:


> Enjoy wearing your present





BobGuam said:


> Trad or not, you decide:
> 12/27/08...a Christmas present from Edward Green:
> Nice gift, Enjoy them. So did you survive the power outage. We have them all the time here in guam. It is part of life...... Bob


All the time?!?! I can't imagine. It's quite a major event.



XdryMartini said:


> Oh NOOOO!! You WEAR your shoes???????
> 
> Oh, and damn fine looking shoes too... :devil:


Yes Bill, I wear my shoes. Every day but Saturday when I wear my slippers (flip-flops) and Sunday when I wear my tennis shoes.


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you pt and perry

Tom--your EGs are beautiful. I try my best not to look at them though--I just cant go there, I just cant. The Alden shell addiction has not run its course yet, and if I start down the EG road I wont be able to save enough to pay for one year of community college for my kids. MTO won't be enough, then it will be Top Drawer---:crazy:

I was also smart enough not to try cocaine in the 80's.

Perhaps one day I will retire from medicine, open a small haberdashery, and start buying EGs at cost----perhaps.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

babycatcher said:


> Thank you pt and perry
> 
> Tom--your EGs are beautiful. I try my best not to look at them though--I just cant go there, I just cant. The Alden shell addiction has not run its course yet, and if I start down the EG road I wont be able to save enough to pay for one year of community college for my kids. MTO won't be enough, then it will be Top Drawer---:crazy:
> 
> I was also smart enough not to try cocaine in the 80's.
> 
> Perhaps one day I will retire from medicine, open a small haberdashery, and start buying EGs at cost----perhaps.


Thanks bc. Glad you didn't try cocaine in the 80's. 

Nothing wrong with Aldens in shell.


----------



## Crownship

*Monday's B&H*

















Gave new life to an old pair of AE Leeds. I had my cobbler put on Vibram mini-lug or commando soles last week.










Allen Edmonds "Leeds"
black calf (PTB)w/ vibram mini-lug sole


----------



## Crownship

Great to see the Daily Footwear thread alive.
My computer contracted a nasty virus and malware. I spent a week trying to chase it down and remove it. That got old so I backed up my files and reinstalled my operating system.
Great to be posting again without that virus poking its head up on my screen.

Make sure you back up your files often and keep your virus protection and anti-spyware up to date.


----------



## 14395

*Allen Edmonds Holbrook*

*Allen Edmonds Holbrook in rare AA width.*


----------



## babycatcher

Missed you CS, welcome back.

Will try to finish the year with something new, then something old.

Today:










Alden PTB, whiskey


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden PTB Whiskey


----------



## Tonyp

Alden LHS Mocassin in Whiskey Shell Cordovan. No pics yet but will get around to it soon.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Great to see the Daily Footwear thread alive.
> My computer contracted a nasty virus and malware. I spent a week trying to chase it down and remove it. That got old so I backed up my files and reinstalled my operating system.
> Great to be posting again without that virus poking its head up on my screen.
> 
> Make sure you back up your files often and keep your virus protection and anti-spyware up to date.


Good advice
+1 for B&H


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Missed you CS, welcome back.
> 
> Will try to finish the year with something new, then something old.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB, whiskey


O/S whiskey and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

GT,
O/S whiskey

TonyP,
Good acquisition. Enjoy wearing


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> GT,
> O/S whiskey
> 
> TonyP,
> Good acquisition. Enjoy wearing


Thank You Mac. I have been bitten by the Shell Cordovan Bug.:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Thank You Mac. I have been bitten by the Shell Cordovan Bug.:icon_smile:


It is very addictive


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Missed you CS, welcome back.


Good to be back.


mcarthur said:


> Good advice
> +1 for B&H


Thanks


----------



## Crownship

Had global warming a couple of days ago in Minnesota of 40+ degrees.
Now it's back into the single digits. The cords come back out.

Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
brown suede commando sole


----------



## Selectiv

A.Testoni


----------



## ds23pallas

babycatcher said:


> I bought a pair of plain Indy's a few months ago to use as weekend beaters--a shoe to wear in bad weather when I did not feel like bothering with Tingley's. I figured they would look better with the beating. They saw mud, snow, salt, etc for about 30 wearings, and all I did to them was wipe off loose dirt with a dry cloth. The problem was, they did not seem to age, and for an fairly expensive shoe, I did not really like the way the leather looked (a little cheap to my eye). The white stitching around the shoe seemed to be too much of an eye catcher as well, and so did the welt stitching...
> 
> While I am not one for experimenting, I will admit to a lack of patience at times. So, I applied black edge dressing all around, some brown shoe cream to the welt area, and two coats of black shoe cream to the leather...
> 
> The colors, at least on my monitor, are pretty accurate. I am fairly happy with the results, but welcome both positive and negative feedback. I will resist the temptation to buy a pair in shell, not because I do not like the style, but am not a fan of the Trubalance last. I am pretty devoted to the Barrie.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BC


BC,

I purchased a pair of Indy Boots for the same reasons as you did. They see a lot of use in snow, salt and muck. Mine, in comparison to yours, have gained more character - yours look brand new! I liked the regular Indy boot and for my intended use the calfskin is working out just fine. The soles are pretty bad on hard packed snow and ice, but I just use my Bean boots for those occassions.

Did you see this pair on Ebay?


----------



## babycatcher

I did see those, thanks!

I wonder if I should put some new soles on these, though I am surprised that they are not as bad as I thought they would be.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## babycatcher

My first pair of Alden shell today:










Alden 986


----------



## Reddington

babycatcher said:


> My first pair of Alden shell today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden 986


Very nice! Great socks as well.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Had global warming a couple of days ago in Minnesota of 40+ degrees.
> Now it's back into the single digits. The cords come back out.
> 
> Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
> brown suede commando sole


Are they chukkas or boots? Look good
+1 for cuffs


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> My first pair of Alden shell today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden 986


From your undergradute days
Looks good


----------



## JayJay

babycatcher, to me, shell looks so much better with age, and yours is a great example. How old are the shoes? 

I still have my first pair of shells, which is also a pair of Alden burgundy LHS. Mine are about 15 years old.


----------



## babycatcher

I would not mind more mileage on mine. They are about 2 years old, but I have every intention of enjoying them 15 years from now! Thanks gentleman, and thanks for teaching me so much over the past year. The forum is a wonderful education in so many ways.

Best,

BC


----------



## babycatcher

BTW Uncle, while I did wear OCBD and khakis (Duck Head, when they were good) as an undergraduate, what was mostly on my feet were Air Jordans and Reeboks. Too often, they were paired with acid wash jeans.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> Are they chukkas or boots? Look good
> +1 for cuffs


Thanks
Those are chukkas.


----------



## mcarthur

Gentlemen,

Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## CrackedCrab

Happy New Year!

Last night John Lobb Luffield Dark Brown Museum calf:










This morning Shimano spin shoes for New Year's Day spin class to work off pre fixe decadent dinner:icon_smile_big::


----------



## JayJay

^^^CrackedCrab, I like them both. Sounds like you had a good NYE dinner, where was it?


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Good looking JL
Remember no shoes on the furniture
Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## CrackedCrab

thanks Jay Jay we went to Coco 500 small, nice place in SF.

mac it's a bachelor's life, but good advice:icon_smile_big:


----------



## babycatcher

Indy's and an old pair of Bills Bullards for this biustery New Year's Day:


----------



## CrackedCrab

cool Indy's bc^^

Embracing my inner Trad for '09.
Quoddy cinnamon camp mocs:


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## babycatcher

nice CC! Do you find the exposed lace inside digs into your foot? I had to put about a quarter of a tongue pad in each to cushion them.


----------



## CrackedCrab

babycatcher said:


> nice CC! Do you find the exposed lace inside digs into your foot? I had to put about a quarter of a tongue pad in each to cushion them.


^^bc thanks, funny you mention that, a little bit on the right foot yes. It was only the first wearing today however. I have another pair of Polo camp mocs (unknown maker) which I love, and they were like that for the first 8-10 wearings then it went away. Don't know if the leather smoothed out or my foot became accustomed to the laces. If it persists I will follow your lead with a tongue pad or portion thereof.

On another note, I also got the Quoddy 3 eyelet camp shoes from Occonnell's when I ordered these and they are extremely comfortable right out of the box, but then they have a full tongue. Not really the same issue, just noting the comfort of the 3 eyelet model. :teacha:


----------



## Tonyp

Nice Luftons CC. I just ordered the BB Black Fleece Longwings from BB in Manhassett in black Shell Cordovan


----------



## Andy S.

CC: I've been drooling over your Lobbs for the last 5 minutes or so, sweet!


----------



## JayJay

Tonyp said:


> Nice Luftons CC. I just ordered the BB Black Fleece Longwings from BB in Manhassett in black Shell Cordovan


Tonyp, the BF shell longwings are nice, and at a great price right now. Enjoy!


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Tony P.* thanks. Great work on the Longwings, they are near the top of my list for next shoes. Let us know how you like them when they arrive, that last looks just great.

*Andy S.* Thanks a lot. I love the Luffield and the 8000 Last, very sleek but comfortable also. Some are not bg fans of the museum leathers but I like the darker ones. I see you are in Georgia, there may be some on sale at your Atl. Neimans maybe not this model though.


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks CC. I will keep you posted. I am looking forward to receiving them shortly. After you mentioned it in an earlier post I had to find out more. I popped for them as I am now on a Shell cordovan binge. Happy New Year.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Happy and Healthy New Year


Thanks. Same to you and your's.


----------



## Tonyp

JayJay said:


> Tonyp, the BF shell longwings are nice, and at a great price right now. Enjoy!


Thanks JayJay. I will let you know the scoop when I get them.


----------



## heimskringla

Sperry Topsider kiltie tassel loafers in brown
Pink BB argyle calf-length socks


----------



## jhcam8

BB Black Fleece Pebble Grain Longwings


----------



## Tonyp

jhcam8 said:


> BB Black Fleece Pebble Grain Longwings


Nice BF's. Are those the Calf Pebble?


----------



## Reddington

heimskringla said:


> Sperry Topsider kiltie tassel loafers in brown
> Pink BB argyle calf-length socks


Great socks!


----------



## JayJay

Tonyp said:


> Nice BF's. Are those the Calf Pebble?


I'm familiar with the shoes, and yes, the BF pebble grain longwings are calf, and very nice. Both the shell and pebble calf longwings are really nice.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Git'n'r done with jeans and brogues tonight.
C&J for polo cordovan. These shoes are built like bomb shelters.


----------



## Andy M

CC:

Fine looking Darlton's!

Andy M.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Good looking B&H
I like no feet on the furniture


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks Andy^! Love these shoes, a brogue's brogue.

mc thanks, I took your suggestion--that pose is with feet suspended, not on table. No furniture was harmed during the photogaphing of the cordovan. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Danny

CrackedCrab said:


> Git'n'r done with jeans and brogues tonight.
> C&J for polo cordovan. These shoes are built like bomb shelters.


Ace!!!


----------



## srivats

CC, I love the color on those shoes ... looks fantastic.


----------



## Reddington

CrackedCrab said:


> Git'n'r done with jeans and brogues tonight.
> C&J for polo cordovan. These shoes are built like bomb shelters.


Those are beautiful shoes.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thank you Danny, srivats and Reddington!
I like them so much I'd like to get a 'back up' pair if they go on sale again on the RL website, but they've been at full price for a while now...


----------



## Crownship




----------



## Crownship

*Shoes worn the past several days*









Wore the long wings for New Year's Eve.
Allen Edmonds "MacNeil
chili scotch grain









These are one of my first pairs of Allen Edmonds. I rarely wear these because I favor my leather soled shoes.
These are very comfortable with the removable orthotic these shoes came with.
Allen Edmonds "Benton"
chili calf
w/ vibram sole and removable orthotic









Wore these classics Friday
Alen spilt toe
"V-front" or "Y-front" Not sure of the correct description.









These have been good for running errands in the sloppy weather.

Allen Edmonds "Traveler"


----------



## jhcam8

Tonyp said:


> Nice BF's. Are those the Calf Pebble?


Thank you. They are - by Alden on the Grant last.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
nice display of B&H
Get tingley overshoes


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## clemsontiger

Florsheim Imperials
BB Argyles


----------



## CrackedCrab

Great shine as always mc^^

Today I am Trad to the bone. Quoddy 3 eyelets, dark sole:


----------



## Reddington

clemsontiger said:


> Florsheim Imperials
> BB Argyles


Blake -

Great B&H and argyles. May I suggest using some heel and sole edge dressing.

Cheers my friend.


----------



## clemsontiger

Reddington said:


> Blake -
> 
> Great B&H and argyles. May I suggest using some heel and sole edge dressing.
> 
> Cheers my friend.


Thank you for the suggestion. Where should I look it?


----------



## Reddington

clemsontiger said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Where should I look it?


I use Allen-Edmonds . A good value for $5.50 and free shipping.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you
I like your trad

Blake
+1 B&H and argyles


----------



## clemsontiger

Reddington,

Thanks for the dressing suggestion, I just put in my order. Forgive my ignorance, but what does "B&H" stand for. I assuming "B" stands for broguing but I'm at a loss for the "H".


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger said:


> Reddington,
> 
> Thanks for the dressing suggestion, I just put in my order. Forgive my ignorance, but what does "B&H" stand for. I assuming "B" stands for broguing but I'm at a loss for the "H".


B=big
H=heavy


----------



## clemsontiger

mcarthur said:


> B=big
> H=heavy


Thank you sir.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Today I went for the vintage B&H look, with my 26 year old AE Leeds in #8 shell cord. With it overcast and drizzly outside, they seemed a good call for Sunday Services!


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton longwings


----------



## clemsontiger

^Great glen plaid trousers Alan.


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ thank you Danny, srivats and Reddington!
> I like them so much I'd like to get a 'back up' pair if they go on sale again on the RL website, but they've been at full price for a while now...


CC: let me know when they go on sale again. I love that color.


----------



## Mannix

AlanC said:


> Nettleton longwings


Wow, lucky you...Nettleton longwings. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## 14395

*AE Benton*

*AE Benton in black*


----------



## mcarthur

^nice shoe


----------



## babycatcher

^ love the Nettleton's.

I am thinking that I need to get more shoes with commando soles:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alden PTB, suede


----------



## Tonyp

Stefan Obi 3 eyelet Derby with chiseled toe in Red-Black.


----------



## Selectiv

CrackedCrab said:


> Git'n'r done with jeans and brogues tonight.
> C&J for polo cordovan. These shoes are built like bomb shelters.


He-he, C&J Swansea


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^ love the Nettleton's.
> 
> I am thinking that I need to get more shoes with commando soles:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB, suede


Good idea! Nice suede


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Tonyp

Mac; Your shells always have that perfect shine to them. What do you use on your shells. Alden gave me their own wax and said that was all I needed.


----------



## clemsontiger

Vintage Bass Weejuns I just received in the mail from TradTeacher:


----------



## Mannix

Suede chukka boots, it was a little less sloppy out today.


----------



## srivats

blue cord + whiskey shells -- great combo Mac!


----------



## srivats

Buzz Rickson WW2 officers' dress shoes ... these look GRAND.


----------



## Tonyp

Mannix said:


> Suede chukka boots, it was a little less sloppy out today.


Beauties! What make?


----------



## TommyDawg

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip boots
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


ABSOLUTELY JAW DROPPING set of wheels there!!!
Tom


----------



## Mannix

Tonyp said:


> Beauties! What make?


They're by a brand I've never heard of before called Massimo Emporio. They seem to be nicely made. I bought them from DSW in Mall of America....originally $325, paid $66. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## clemsontiger

srivats said:


> Buzz Rickson WW2 officers' dress shoes ... these look GRAND.


What's the story behind this pair? They are tantalizing.


----------



## srivats

clemsontiger said:


> What's the story behind this pair? They are tantalizing.


These shoes are a reproduction of dress shoes issues to WW2 army officers. They are made by Buzz Rickson (japan). I bought them from History preservation Associates (google them). They cost ~$400 and I have been wearing them for 6+ months very regularly (atleast once a week) and they looks brand new. Buy them, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mcarthur

TonyP, Srivats and Tom,

Thank you

TonyP,

The Mac procedure as follows
1-wipe with a damp cloth
2-brush vigorously with a horsehair shoe brush
3-buff with a smooth cloth
4-apply wax polish only after a minimum of eighteen wearings


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> TonyP, Srivats and Tom,
> 
> Thank you
> 
> TonyP,
> 
> The Mac procedure as follows
> 1-wipe with a damp cloth
> 2-brush vigorously with a horsehair shoe brush
> 3-buff with a smooth cloth
> 4-apply wax polish only after a minimum of eighteen wearings


Then step 5 is to brush with a horsehair brush again? Thank you.


----------



## AlanC

^Love the Buzz Ricksons!


BR beeswax desert boots:


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Then step 5 is to brush with a horsehair brush again? Thank you.


Step 5 is correct and then step 6 would be buff with a smooth cloth


----------



## mcarthur

A-Indy boots
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Selectiv

Amedeo Testoni, croco loafers.


----------



## davemx66

Beautiful shoes!



CrackedCrab said:


> Edward Green Southwold
> Burgundy Antique
> 888 last


----------



## Tonyp

Mannix said:


> They're by a brand I've never heard of before called Massimo Emporio. They seem to be nicely made. I bought them from DSW in Mall of America....originally $325, paid $66. Well worth it IMO.


$66...wow.. that is a steel. I like the last. Are they comfy?


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> Step 5 is correct and then step 6 would be buff with a smooth cloth


Got it. thank you


----------



## Hoof

AE suede commando sole


----------



## Tonyp

Got my Black Fleece Black Shell cordovan longwings yesterday. they fit great. Will wear them when they come back from the shoemaker with plastic toe and heel protectors. Inside the tongue of the shoe it says what year and season they are from. Mine say fall 2007. Interetsting that they put that on the shoe. The box says nothing about the shoe or the label.


----------



## Mannix

Tonyp said:


> $66...wow.. that is a steel. I like the last. Are they comfy?


The last is what caught my eye, it's pretty much exactly what I wanted...then I saw the price and I was really happy. They are quite comfy as well...


----------



## babycatcher

Cigar for me today too Uncle Great posts on this page.


----------



## davemx66

Very nice shoes, are they Gucci?



Mannix said:


> I'm staying at home today, so I can wear suede. Otherwise the snow and salt would do not so nice things...


----------



## mcarthur

davemx66,
welcome to the forum

TonyP,
Post picture of black shell longwings

BC,
Nice cigar LHS


----------



## RipRoar

mcarthur said:


> A-Indy boots
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


I quit. The grail has already been attained. Please excuse my bad pun.


----------



## srivats

Mac, how old are your shells? They all look so wonderful ... I am so tempted to get a cigar shell shoe now ... my wallet can't take it though, I gotta wait a few more months!


----------



## Mannix

davemx66 said:


> Very nice shoes, are they Gucci?


Yes they are.


----------



## babycatcher

Slippery here today:










Alden Chukka #8


----------



## EBIKERBLUE

*Peeny loafers*

A nice pair of Florsheim Penny loafers sans socks- Looks great in a dress shirt, Blazer and chinos


----------



## mcarthur

RipRoar said:


> I quit. The grail has already been attained. Please excuse my bad pun.


Please do not quit! There is always the next quest


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, how old are your shells? They all look so wonderful ... I am so tempted to get a cigar shell shoe now ... my wallet can't take it though, I gotta wait a few more months!


Purchased the cigar Indy in 2006


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Slippery here today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Chukka #8


I hope you used your tingley's


----------



## mcarthur

^perfect for Moscow!


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-PTB
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Love the Argyles, are they from Marcolino or where?


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Love the Argyles, are they from Marcolino or where?


Good eye! They are marcoliani purchased from Alex


----------



## AlanC

Footjoy gator saddles


----------



## clemsontiger

clemsontiger said:


> Florsheim Imperials
> BB Argyles


Reddington suggested AE heel and sole edge dressing. Here are the results plus a new shine.


----------



## Reddington

^ They look great Blake. The dressing really gives the shoes a nice clean look. 

Cheers my friend.


----------



## mcarthur

Blake,
Red give your good advise. Your follow through was excellent


----------



## Tonyp

Ok. I have got my Camera and computer hooked up so I will soon be able to post pictures of my shoes. Today, no pics but I am wearing the Alden NST shell cordovan #8 on the Plaza last that I received from J.Gilbert footwear in Seattle. This is a special run of Aldens ordered for their store. First wearing so I will not polish them for 18 wearing per Mac's advise.


----------



## srivats

^ Nice aldens, do post pics ... and completely follow Mac's advice, the man knows his shells. I've been taking care my shells the mac way and always get complimented on how nicely shined my shoes are.


----------



## jhcam8

clemsontiger said:


> Reddington suggested AE heel and sole edge dressing. Here are the results plus a new shine.


Nice work.


----------



## babycatcher

Love the gators and the whiskey!

today:










Alden high boot, #8


----------



## srivats

Mac, nice shoes as always ... and thanks for your PM. I tried to write back, but your inbox is full  I managed to sort it out with shoemart (am getting a different pair). Thank you.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> Purchased the cigar Indy in 2006


They look absolutely grand ... btw I'm returning my LHS for a different shoe in cigar, could not resist anymore. Shells are very addictive ... next target for me is the brown shell RL darltons (if they ever have it on sale and in my size).


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you. I am pleased that you were able to work it out


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## clemsontiger

mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Great combo.


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^mc those whiskeys 'go to eleven' like the guy in Spinal Tap said:icon_smile_big:

My New Year's resolution is to wear _all_ of my good shoes and clothes on an aggressive rotation, to get use out of it all.

Tonight, EG 'Badminton' unlined chukka in coffee suede on the 606. Very comfortable, and interesting cut they cup right around the heel for a close comfortable fit lower on than ankle than other chukkas I have. Rushed pix tonight not the best running out the door:


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you. Enjoy wearing your good looking chukkas. I hope you made your dinner appointment on time


----------



## srivats

Mac, I love those color of those cords ... what make?


----------



## Greg Thomas

A recent addition...still walking on carpet:

Alden PTB cigar


----------



## rebel222

Greg Thomas said:


> A recent addition...still walking on carpet:
> 
> Alden PTB cigar


Nice. These are pretty high on my list.


----------



## babycatcher

^^ congrats on a great purchase.

Today:










Alden LHS, whiskey


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thanks mc, made it on time
GT, awesome cigar PTB
bc, beautiful whiskey LHS


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, I love those color of those cords ... what make?


Thank you! hickey freeman cords


----------



## mcarthur

Greg Thomas said:


> A recent addition...still walking on carpet:
> 
> Alden PTB cigar


O/S B&H! Enjoy wearing once you have completed the break in procedure


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Your whiskey LHS are O/S! Enjoy wearing


----------



## Greg Thomas

^^
rebel222
bc
cc
uncle mac

Thanks...Greg


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Selectiv

:teacha:


----------



## Tonyp

Greg Thomas said:


> A recent addition...still walking on carpet:
> 
> Alden PTB cigar


I love the shoe but I wish that Alden would do a run of these on the Plaza last. They make the PTB in calf on that last, what's so hard about put shell on the plaza last?


----------



## srivats

Greg Thomas said:


> A recent addition...still walking on carpet:
> 
> Alden PTB cigar


Simply fantastic. I am returning my #8 LHS and mostly will be getting a cigar shell NST or PTB ... these are so beautiful.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Nice argyles, Uncle Mac. Are those from Ben Silver?


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks CC and Mac--looking spiffy yourselves!

It promises to be a Tingley weekend here.

BC


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> ^ Nice argyles, Uncle Mac.* Are those from Ben Silver?


Thank you! The argyles are from BS


----------



## clemsontiger

Beautiful Longwings Uncle Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

^Nephew,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boots
Peddle grain burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ amazing shine as always ... and fantastic cords, once again. The color coordination is perfect - the burgundy/green in the socks complements the shoe and cords really well. Contrast and match at the same time .... picture perfect, mac!


----------



## dshell

srivats said:


> ^ amazing shine as always ... and fantastic cords, once again. The color coordination is perfect - the burgundy/green in the socks complements the shoe and cords really well. Contrast and match at the same time .... picture perfect, mac!


I was struck by that particular combination too. The green and burgundy/oxblood work very well.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats & dshell,
Thank you! I will pass your compliments to my valet. I am colorblind


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip boots
> Peddle grain burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


:teacha:


----------



## Greg Thomas

*Weekend Wear*









Quoddy Canoe Mocs


----------



## Selectiv

:aportnoy:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Selectiv said:


> :aportnoy:


Great Shoes, Selectiv (and nice socks)
The colour of the shoes is very, very nice. Are from?

V


----------



## Selectiv

themanfromlisbon said:


> Great Shoes, Selectiv (and nice socks)
> The colour of the shoes is very, very nice. Are from?
> 
> V


Thanx, Crockett and Jones, Westfield (last 341, fitting F)


----------



## Crownship

Thurday's artillery








These were perfect for dinner out with family and friends.
Alden cap toes
black shell cordovan

Friday & Saturday








I spent very little time in these Friday so I used them again to run a few errands Saturday. I usually don't wear shoes 2 days in a row but I made an exception.
Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
brown suede chukkas

Sunday's artillery
















The cords are doing their job with the B&H.

Alden long wings
antique brown calf


----------



## babycatcher

CS--love those! Where did you get them? Not a lot of stores carry LW in calf.

Today:










Alden wing tip bal, whiskey


----------



## Greg Thomas

CS...great calf longwings.
BC...terrific whiskey

Today: Alden Shell Tassels


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Crownship said:


> Sunday's artillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cords are doing their job with the B&H.
> 
> Alden long wings
> antique brown calf


No noubt, one of my favourite shoes

Cheers

V


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Whiskey and argyles

GT,
Shell tassela

CS,
B&H

thumbs up


----------



## srivats

Greg, those tassels look fantastic!


----------



## Greg Thomas

srivats said:


> Greg, those tassels look fantastic!


Thanks...they are relatively new...my first experience with tassels.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> CS--love those! Where did you get them? Not a lot of stores carry LW in calf.


BC- these came from The Alden Shop San Francisco. These were a special make up of the long wing.

Thanks everyone.
Lots of nice shoes posted here as always.


----------



## Georgia

986s that need some scrubbin'


----------



## mcarthur

^try the mac procedure before you apply wax polish


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boots
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## dchandler2

Wore these on Sunday
Clark & Jones
Savile Monk Strap
Dark Brown
337 Last


----------



## Reddington

Georgia said:


> 986s that need some scrubbin'


Still looking good though. Crew argyles?


----------



## Crownship

I don't wear these often but due to the weather they're a great asset to my wardrobe.
I need to buy another pair of Tingleys because my current model "Commuter" don't fit over my larger shoes. I think the "Trim" or "Storm" model should fit, hopefully.

Allen Edmonds "Mapleton"
black "saddlehorn" leather
bicycle front with leather padded insoles


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden cap toe boots, black shell


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday - Footjoy blems from Golf Locker. At about $90 shipped, a hell of a good deal - if they have your size. (They have a lot of goofy-looking shoes too.)


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden Wingtip Bluchers 966


----------



## Reddington

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden Wingtip Bluchers 966


Wow! Very nice. Where did you find these?

Cheers.


----------



## Greg Thomas

Thanks...these are standard Alden calfskin wingtip bluchers (#966) Burnished Tan. They're available pretty much anywhere Alden is sold. I ordered from Alden SF. I was a little concerned that the leather is somewhat dull but, perhaps that will improve with polishing.

I love my shells but, I must say that the lighter weight calf is very comfortable. I may seek out more.

Greg


----------



## rebel222

My first post in this Thread... My new Shell Saddles:


----------



## ds23pallas

Greg Thomas said:


> ...I was a little concerned that the leather is somewhat dull but, perhaps that will improve with polishing. Greg


With age and polishing they will take on a different look. Here are mine after several years of wear.


----------



## mcarthur

A-UTIP
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## JayJay

rebel222 said:


> My first post in this Thread... My new Shell Saddles:


These shoes look great! Details, please?


----------



## rebel222

JayJay said:


> These shoes look great! Details, please?


AE Shell Polos... Won them on the bay a couple of days ago. Weren't marked as shell, but I have the "shell eye"


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A-cap toe boots
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC





babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden cap toe boots, black shell


Looks like Mac and BC cornered the market on shell cap toe boots.


----------



## Crownship

Another day of warm cords with B&H.

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
black shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

Today these Tingley's came in handy.
These are a minor investment to protect your major investment in shoes.










This particular model of Tingleys are great if you still want to show off your shoes and still protect them from the slush and salt. They aren't the best if
it's raining or snowing. For heavy duty weather get full coverage Tingleys or some other overshoes.

This model of Tingleys shown aren't made big enough to cover my really big Aldens on the Barrie last so I'll be ordering a different model soon.
















It was great to pull them off and still have clean, dry shoes when I got home.

You can see that you can still protect your shoes from the elements and still look somewhat stylish. 
I know many here want to have their fancy shoes on display even when the weather is bad. But you'll keep them fancy alot longer with overshoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A great post, Crownship and your point is perfectly made....very persuasive!


----------



## hbs midwest

Light snow, temperature @ -2F:

LLB MHS, thinsulate lined (1991 vintage).

hbs


----------



## babycatcher

Days like today make me wonder why I live in the NE. Sun is out, but the mercury is dropping:










Alden high boot, snuff suede


----------



## Greg Thomas

Well, I'm in the south (sort of) and it's pretty cold here as well.









Alden LHS Whiskey Shell


----------



## playdohh22

^ very nice.


----------



## srivats

Greg, tan/whiskey shoes with khakis is a very nice combo. You got the look down perfect!


----------



## Tonyp

Crownship said:


> Today these Tingley's came in handy.
> These are a minor investment to protect your major investment in shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This particular model of Tingleys are great if you still want to show off your shoes and still protect them from the slush and salt. They aren't the best if
> it's raining or snowing. For heavy duty weather get full coverage Tingleys or some other overshoes.
> 
> This model of Tingleys shown aren't made big enough to cover my really big Aldens on the Barrie last so I'll be ordering a different model soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to pull them off and still have clean, dry shoes when I got home.
> 
> You can see that you can still protect your shoes from the elements and still look somewhat stylish.
> I know many here want to have their fancy shoes on display even when the weather is bad. But you'll keep them fancy alot longer with overshoes.


Very informative. I am thinking of investing a pair of tingleys. Do I buy the same size as my shoe (11 D) or a bigger size to fit over the shoe? Do they last more than a season, how long can you walk on them? Living in So.Cal I don't have a huugh need for them but I do travel to the Bay area 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Greg Thomas

^^Playdohh22 & Srivats...Thanks


----------



## Tonyp

Greg Thomas said:


> Well, I'm in the south (sort of) and it's pretty cold here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS Whiskey Shell


Greg: Nice shoes. I have noticed that you have a growing collection of Shells, all seem to be very new. I like your argyles, what brand, OTC and where did you get them, I am trying to increase my OTC argyle collection but can't find enough variety of colors or quality.


----------



## Greg Thomas

TonyP...Thank you. All of my argyles are OTC...most are Marcoliani...purchased from O'connells. Most, including these, are all cotton although, they are also available in wool. O'connells has many that are not on their website...talk to Ethan or John.


----------



## Crownship

Tonyp said:


> Very informative. I am thinking of investing a pair of tingleys. Do I buy the same size as my shoe (11 D) or a bigger size to fit over the shoe? Do they last more than a season, how long can you walk on them? Living in So.Cal I don't have a huugh need for them but I do travel to the Bay area 2-3 times a year.


This model "Commuter" size XL fits 11-13. That's the largest size in this model.
I actually need a different model for my bigger shoes because I'm on the upper end of a size 13 and wear some 14s.

They don't come in different widths. They should last for many years especially if you don't wear them often.

Mac should be more informed how long they should last. I've had mine for years but haven't worn them as often as I needed to.

You can walk as long as you want in them on any surface. In Minnesota they're great for traction on wet or icey surfaces. I know in sunny California you won't have to deal with that issue. 
But here it's like having winter tires on your luxury automobile or any vehicle. Not only does your mode of transportation look good it can actually accelerate and stop without slipping and sliding.

Check out the Tingley Rubber website you have several styles to choose from.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
I like your B&H. Thank you for the tingley posting

BC,
Nice boots. My nephew, with your resume the world is your oyster

GT,
+1 for whiskey LHS with argyles

TP,
MY source for wool argyles is either our own AK (marcoliani) or BS. I wear only wool but they do carry cotton argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Days like today make me wonder why I live in the NE. Sun is out, but the mercury is dropping:


Nice boots. I feel your pain though. Minnesota is below freezing what most humans should have to endure.



Greg Thomas said:


> Well, I'm in the south (sort of) and it's pretty cold here as well.


The south cold? Ha!
When I got home tonight my car read -13 degrees.



mcarthur said:


> CS,
> I like your B&H. Thank you for the tingley posting
> 
> .


Thank you Mac.
Your B&H in looking fantastic also.


----------



## Crownship

The sharks are out with the cords.
I haven't worn my cords consistently for almost 2 years. Now it's all I want to wear. It's very cold in this neck of the woods.
I wonder if LeatherSoul needs a neighbor.

Allen Edmonds "Belmont"
merlot sharkskin split toe


----------



## Crownship

I thougt some of you might get a kick out of this photo. 
I was looking forward to wearing my overshoes.

As I was pulling my Tingleys on today my shark shoe took a bite out of it.

Either the shoe was hungry or I pulled a little too hard.

The shoe was hungry.


----------



## babycatcher

^ LOL! I was getting nervous with the site down so long.

Today:










Alden Indy's for a cold snowy day.


----------



## Greg Thomas

A pretty day here but cold (for us)...going down to 10 tonight...
Alden PTB #8 Shell...by the fireplace


----------



## srivats

^ Brilliant shine on the PTB, Greg ...


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Greg Thomas

srivats said:


> ^ Brilliant shine on the PTB, Greg ...


Thanks...all credit goes to Uncle Mac...


----------



## jhcam8

Crownship said:


> As I was pulling my Tingleys on today my shark shoe took a bite out of it.


Excellent, Crownship!

Alden, BB


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Crownship:* menacing shark
*bc: *Dr. Jones himself would be proud
*GT: *beautiful shine, makes me second guess my whiskey PTB in favor of the more classic #8
*mc:* gorgeous NST's and shine
*jhcam:* are those suede, my monitor is dark, really nice...

Today, super serious, black/charcoal palette.

C&J Benton for Polo, Black calf, Purple Label Flannels, OTC charcoal sox, one with flash, 2 without (purists I know, supposed to have straight lacing on oxford, I kind of like the cross lacing though):


----------



## jhcam8

CrackedCrab said:


> *Crownship:* menacing shark
> *bc: *Dr. Jones himself would be proud
> *GT: *beautiful shine, makes me second guess my whiskey PTB in favor of the more classic #8
> *mc:* gorgeous NST's and shine
> *jhcam:* are those suede, my monitor is dark, really nice...
> 
> Today, super serious, black/charcoal palette.
> 
> C&J Benton for Polo, Black calf, Purple Label Flannels, OTC charcoal sox, one with flash, 2 without (purists I know, supposed to have straight lacing on oxford, I kind of like the cross lacing though):


Nice captoes, CC.

Yes, they're suede - here w/flash:


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^well done jhcam, I'm light on suede, that's one to consider for the Alden rack.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you
Also, I cross lace on my cap toes


----------



## babycatcher

Nice CC, really nice!

Boot week continues, as does the arctic blast:










Alden Chukka #8


----------



## Greg Thomas

^BC...I really like those shell chukkas









Alden LHS #8


----------



## babycatcher

^ thanks. I think the LHS is the shoe that others are measured by....


----------



## mcarthur

BC & GT,
+1 shells with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

AE MacNeils. I think a blucher works better with a tweed suit, esp. pebble-grained. Just adds to the overall clunkitation.


----------



## Ron_A

My first picture post in any of these fora (excuse the poor quality -- I really am a novice at the technical stuff and the pic was taken on my cell phone). Anyway, Paul Stuart shell cordovan penny loafers with BS argyle socks:


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip boots
> Peddle grain burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac, just browsing for alden wingtip pics and found yours above ... are these pebble grained #8 shell? Din't know that shells came in a pebbled finish! Very nice.


----------



## About Town

*low brown nmolded overshoes*

if you are looking to replace your toe rubbers here is a sharp pair on low brown overshoes
on ebay

item #
400024958961


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> AE MacNeils. I think a blucher works better with a tweed suit, esp. pebble-grained. Just adds to the overall clunkitation.


Congratulations on your 4,000 post. Nice B&H


----------



## mcarthur

RonA,
+1 for shells and argyles
It looks like shell loafers and argyle day

SRI,
Thank you! the wing tip boots are pebble grain burgundy shell


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ LOL! I was getting nervous with the site down so long.
> .


I thought the internet froze with the weather.


----------



## Crownship

Patrick06790 said:


> AE MacNeils. I think a blucher works better with a tweed suit, esp. pebble-grained. Just adds to the overall clunkitation.


Clunkitation. I love it. I'm stealing that word.

Big American gun boats at their best.


----------



## Crownship

Thursday's footwear 
















Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
brown suede chukkas








This nasty salt stain is from driving my car without overshoes.
When I got home I cleaned it off right away.

Friday's B&H
















Alden PTB
Black shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

About Town said:


> if you are looking to replace your toe rubbers here is a sharp pair on low brown overshoes
> on ebay
> 
> item #
> 400024958961


Thanks for the heads up. 
I drove everywhere looking for replacements and nobody had them.
I finally called my cobbler whose shop is only 2 miles from my house.
And sure enough they had several boxes in stock and 2 different models in my size. So I bought replacements in 2 styles.

I also e-mailed Tingley Rubber the day my overshoes tore and told them what happened.
They sent an email back and said they stand by their product and will ship replacements. 
That's what I like, great service


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
thumbs up-B&H, with argyles and cuffs on your cords


----------



## babycatcher

Very first pair of Alden Calf, unless you count Indy's:










Alden LW, dark brown calf.

Seems a nice match with argyles and moleskins, IMHO


----------



## Greg Thomas

BC: Very nice longwings. Is this the AF104 from AofC? I really wanted that shoe but can't wear the D width in the Barrie.

Greg


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Good looking shoes. I like the commando soles. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST boots
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Congratulations on your 4,000 post. Nice B&H


Thanks. Benson & Hedges?


----------



## Ron_A

Mac - Nice boots.

BC - Nice calf longwings

Me:










LLB rubber moccasins


----------



## mcarthur

Pat,
B&H=big and heavy

Ron,
Thank you. Ideal shoes for your daily snow


----------



## Green3

*Appealing*



babycatcher said:


> Very first pair of Alden Calf, unless you count Indy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, dark brown calf.
> 
> Seems a nice match with argyles and moleskins, IMHO


They would be a good winter shoe up here in the wetlands. Dressier than what most people wear with suits.


----------



## jhcam8

babycatcher said:


> Very first pair of Alden Calf, unless you count Indy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, dark brown calf.
> 
> Seems a nice match with argyles and moleskins, IMHO


Very nice - great winter-ish shoe.


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> A-NST boots
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Killer!


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks gentlemen--everyone is looking sharp as usual. Greg, these are indeed the AF 104--in an E width. 


Stay warm


BC


----------



## srivats

^ BC, very nice shoes ... love 'em. 

Mac, love the cords+argyle+shoe combo. Cannot wait to get my cigar NST and try it on.


----------



## mcarthur

JH and SRI,
Thank you


----------



## srivats

I managed to buy a pair of vintage unused Hanover shell cordovan longwings (LB Sheppard signature line) from one of our forum members, and I now understand why longwings are so enthusiastically mused upon, nay, worhsipped here. Some pics (I did not take them, the seller did):

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_1785.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_1782.jpg
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/ardore17/IMG_1788.jpg

I wore them all day today and was complimented numerous times on the bus, at my friends' party and even while waiting to be seated for dinner at a restaurant.

This has greatly fueled my thirst for alden longwings in other colors now, and I am not sure if I'll be able to find them at all.


----------



## Reddington

J&M saddles


----------



## CrackedCrab

spring/summer like weather pattern here...
suitable for Quoddy 3 eyelets and no sox:


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
Enjoy wearing your LWB

Red,
+1 for saddles with argyles

CC,
You look very relax


----------



## mcarthur

A-dark brown suede
commando soles
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Saturday's footwear
























These shoes with their mini-lug soles are great for the messy weather. 
But I still wear overshoes in the slush and salt.
Pretty sure there aren't too many states you have to protect your rubber soled shoes with rubber overshoes.

Allen Edmonds "Dellwood"
chili calf
split toe with mini-lug/ commando sloe


----------



## CrackedCrab

*CS* nice split toes.
*Mac*, great suede.
Even more relaxed today...
We chose to bypass winter altogether and go right into spring here.
Quoddy cinnamon camp mocs and shorts today:teacha:


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Very first pair of Alden Calf, unless you count Indy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, dark brown calf.


Welcome to the Alden calf long wing club. Not too many pictured.



mcarthur said:


> A-dark brown suede
> commando soles
> Argyles OTC


Mac do you also wear Tingleys with your shoes and boots with commando soles?



CrackedCrab said:


> *CS* nice split toes.
> *Mac*, great suede.
> Even more relaxed today...
> We chose to bypass winter altogether and go right into spring here.
> 
> ]


Thanks.
That's one of the reasons why my wife wants to move to southern California.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you

CS,
I do wear my tingleys with commando soles on both shoes and boots


----------



## dchandler2

Wore these to church today.

Allen Edmonds McClain Wingtip


----------



## Crownship

Sunday B&H
















No fancy socks today just black cords, black socks and black shoes.

Allen Edmonds "Leeds"
black calf with vibram mini-lug "commando" soles


----------



## Greg Thomas

*More Black Calfskin...*









Alden Straight Tip Bal #907 Black Calfskin


----------



## Mannix




----------



## srivats

^ Nice shoes Greg, though I'd do straight lacing on the bal.


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip blucher
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Greg Thomas

srivats said:


> ^ Nice shoes Greg, though I'd do straight lacing on the bal.


Interesting that you would mention that. I actually tried to straight lace these shoes yesterday, but, with five eyelets, it doesn't come out right. I followed Ian's lacing website and he says five is messy. Perhaps, someone on the forum has the solution.

Greg


----------



## davemx66

Great shoes, what brand are they ??


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip blucher
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Lovely bluchers Mac :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "Randolph"
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip blucher
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Thanks for posting these, Mac - they're great looking - I've had my eye on them for a while.


----------



## Selectiv

Crockett and Jones
Duchamp


----------



## babycatcher

Very nice gentlemen, and thank you.

Today:










Alden wing tip boot, dark brown suede


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden Longwings


----------



## CrackedCrab

Mac - great cigar, I have those too and love them.
cs - nice cordovan loafers, not usually AE fan but like those
Selectiv - great C&J 
bc - awesome suede boots, never seen the boot in suede
edit _ GT just saw your longwings after posting, very nice, those are on my next get list.....
today EG for polo dark oak brogues on the 888, and loden polo flannels (thanks to forumite Holdfast):


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Mac - great cigar, I have those too and love them.
> cs - nice cordovan loafers, not usually AE fan but like those
> Selectiv - great C&J
> bc - awesome suede boots, never seen the boot in suede
> edit _ GT just saw your longwings after posting, very nice, those are on my next get list.....
> today EG for polo dark oak brogues on the 888, and loden polo flannels (thanks to forumite Holdfast):


Beauties CC. I have the same EG for RLPL in the Antique chestnut.
Mac; love the Cigar shell blucher, where did you pick those up?


----------



## Mannix

davemx66 said:


> Great shoes, what brand are they ??


Thank you! They are made by Campanile for Canali.


----------



## Scrumhalf

AE Dryden
OTC argyles


----------



## mcarthur

PD, Jim, CC, & TonyP
Thank you

BC,
+1 for suede wing tip boots with argyles

GT,
+1 for LWB with argyles

CC,
I like your EG

Scrumhalf,
+1 for AE dryden with argyles

CS,
I like your loafers


----------



## mcarthur

A- wing tip
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ Mac, stunning combo ... love the contrast.


----------



## babycatcher

^^ Ditto! Thanks CC and Mac. mac--kudos to your valet for the above combo--a new high point.


----------



## srivats

Greg, awesome longwings ... you guys make it HARD to resist.


----------



## Greg Thomas

srivats said:


> Greg, awesome longwings ... you guys make it HARD to resist.


Thanks sri...you'll be posting longwings soon.


----------



## Greg Thomas

mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip blucher
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac...these are terrific!


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> A- wing tip
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Cool - great combo!


----------



## jhcam8

Alden no. 8 chukkas - nice, warm otc cable cashemere socks


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,BC, GT & Jim,
Thank you

Jim,
Thumbs up for your chukkas


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ jhcam those chukkas look very, very nice... deep rich color on your #8

Mac inspired by you I pulled out the cigar caps tonight:


----------



## srivats

^ CC, awesome captoes. Alden cigar is so beautiful.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
O/S!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thanks srivats and Mac...
I think Cigar is my favorite Alden color.


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ jhcam those chukkas look very, very nice... deep rich color on your #8
> 
> Mac inspired by you I pulled out the cigar caps tonight:


Ok, CC I tried to get mac to tell where he gets his cigar w/o sucess. Where did you pick yours up.


----------



## srivats

^ Not sure if you can find cigar captoe bluchers now, but shoemart does have a cigar captoe bal:
https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...R&ps=&start=8&rpro=90730&searchfields=&query=

maybe you can try a cigar shell NST?
https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...DOVAN_BARRIE_LAST_CIGAR&ps=&start=5&rpro=2459


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^Thanks srivats and Mac...
> I think Cigar is my favorite Alden color.


I love #8, but I don't have a pair of NSTs (yet). I can fully see why you love this color - extremely classy, and looks better as it ages. The natural sole edges make it look even better ... those shoes look positively inviting in that pic. I simply cannot wait to get my cigar NSTs in hand (coming on friday, yipee!) and start wearing them.


----------



## babycatcher

^Outstanding posts yet again gentlemen. Love 'em

Today:










Alden high boot, snuff


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tonyp said:


> Ok, CC I tried to get mac to tell where he gets his cigar w/o sucess. Where did you pick yours up.


Tony I got mine at Alden San Francisco maybe 1.5-2 yrs ago, not sure if they are in stock. https://www.aldenshop.com/

I would call, don't go strictly by the stock on website.

Also, Citi Shoes in NYC sometimes has cigar models.

Finally, DC Alden might have. Good luck, grab a pair...:teacha:

edit, thanks srivats, pls post pics of NSTs when you get, I love that shoe !


----------



## rebel222

Depending on what you are looking for, I occasionally come across Cigar Aldens. I will probably post a gently used pair of Cigar Chukkas tonight. Send me a msg with what you are looking for, and I sometimes come across certain items... However, cigar stuff is only occasional.


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Spats

*cigar*

Dang! Do you wear those bluchers or sort of slide along carpeted pathways in them? Look pretty slick!


----------



## srivats

^^ Mac, outstanding combination .. the colors work very well together. I am going to "steal" this look


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-PTB
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac: Are those on the Barrie last? they look sweet!


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^^ Mac, outstanding combination .. the colors work very well together. I am going to "steal" this look


Thank you! You are more than welcome to use the look


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Mac: Are those on the Barrie last? they look sweet!


Thank you! Cigar PTB are on the barrie last and the shoes were purchased from the SF Alden Shop


----------



## Crownship

Great day for captoes. They spent most of the time in overshoes.

Alden captoes
black calfskin


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^Outstanding posts yet again gentlemen. Love 'em


+1^



CrackedCrab said:


> Mac - great cigar, I have those too and love them.
> cs - nice cordovan loafers, not usually AE fan but like those
> Selectiv - great C&J
> bc - awesome suede boots, never seen the boot in suede
> edit _ GT just saw your longwings after posting, very nice, those are on my next get list.....
> today EG for polo dark oak brogues on the 888, and loden polo flannels (thanks to forumite Holdfast):
> ]


It's never too late to become an AE fan.:icon_smile_big:



mcarthur said:


> PD, Jim, CC, & TonyP
> Thank you
> 
> BC,
> +1 for suede wing tip boots with argyles
> 
> GT,
> +1 for LWB with argyles
> 
> CC,
> I like your EG
> 
> Scrumhalf,
> +1 for AE dryden with argyles
> 
> CS,
> I like your loafers


Thanks Mac. Your shoe wardrobe in always inspiring.


----------



## babycatcher

Following the lead of the master:










Alden PTB, cigar


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Nice cap toes

BC,
thumbs up for cigar PTB and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A- chukkas
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^*Mac* those whiskey chukks are the bee's knees. 
*bc* nice worn in cigar PTB 
I have nothing cool to post for today, pouring rain here, wearing resoled 10 yr old split toes...I knew that sunny weather would not last.


----------



## srivats

My cigar NSTs are here! they came a day early .. Hoooray!

I can't WAIT to go home and try them on. I wish I had shipped it to my office instead.


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden Tassels #8


----------



## Ron_A

Alden 563


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^*Mac* those whiskey chukks are the bee's knees.
> *bc* nice worn in cigar PTB
> I have nothing cool to post for today, pouring rain here, wearing resoled 10 yr old split toes...I knew that sunny weather would not last.


Thank you!
Remember tingley overshoes allows you to wear any shoe in inclement weather


----------



## mcarthur

Ron & GT,
+1 for burgundy shell tassels


----------



## XdryMartini

I'm back, after a long hiatus - The GF takes most of my time these days...

In the mail today:























































G&G Hove
Whiskey Shell Cordovan

The shoe EG refused to make! (Dover) :devil:


----------



## Mannix

Those are purty...


----------



## mcarthur

^ XM,
O/S! Enjoy wearing


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "Randolph"
brown suede


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Following the lead of the master:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB, cigar





Greg Thomas said:


> Alden Tassels #8


For a moment I thought you guys borrowed my socks.
If that was the case I would say keep them, don't bother washing and giving them back.

Great shell sock combo by the way.


----------



## meister

XdryMartini said:


> I'm back, after a long hiatus - The GF takes most of my time these days...
> 
> G&G Hove
> Whiskey Shell Cordovan
> 
> The shoe EG refused to make! (Dover) :devil:


Very sexy and great colour...


----------



## Thomas Hart

XdryMartini said:


> I'm back, after a long hiatus - The GF takes most of my time these days...
> 
> In the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G&G Hove
> Whiskey Shell Cordovan
> 
> The shoe EG refused to make! (Dover) :devil:


A tremendous pair of shoes.


----------



## babycatcher

I thought I would follow the master for one more day:










Alden chukka, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

^nephew,
well done


----------



## Thomas Hart

*My First WFAYW Post*

























AE Thayer in Chocolate Suede
Excuse the lack of Argyles, as for some reason all of them are in the same laundry together.


----------



## Ron_A

BC- Nice chukkas.










Alden LHS (986)


----------



## mcarthur

TH,
Welcome! nice suede monks

Ron,
nice 986


----------



## mcarthur

A- chukkas
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

mcarthur said:


> Ron,
> nice 986


Thanks, Mac. Very nice cigar chukkas.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*TH* welcome, nice suede.

other regular posters ^^ lots of nice stuff

the Whiskey GGs are just ridiculous *Xdry* (in the good sense) I remember hearing maybe from Tom at LS that EG won't make any handsewn models w/ cordovan...Well done getting these, and in such a rare hide;

*Mac* -- nice Chukk in cigar and thanks for the tip on the Tingleys, I just haven't come round to the concept yet..

*GT* those tassels are classics and they look so nice rather new like that. I wish the Aberdeen liked my foot more, I only wear mine for shot hops.

*CS* nice captoes and suede loafers, I am coming around to those Randolphs.

*BC* great whiskey chukkas.

*Ron* nice 986ers

If the rain stops this wknd, I'll post some from my "not worn yet" shelf, something nice...


----------



## Calvin500

Aggrivating, brand new cordovan Cole Haan pinch pennies whose toe fronts are scraping the ground and gouging the leather after two days. (Help!?)


----------



## Reddington

Calvin500 said:


> Aggrivating, brand new cordovan Cole Haan pinch pennies whose toe fronts are scraping the ground and gouging the leather after two days. (Help!?)


Simple solution....toe taps. Visit your local cobbler.


----------



## XdryMartini

I guess I'm somewhat of a conformist today...


----------



## mcarthur

CC & Ron,
Thank you

XDM,
Thumbs up!


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Thomas Hart said:


> ...Excuse the lack of Argyles, as for some reason all of them are in the same laundry together.


No, the grey is just right for brown suede. Plenty days I have argyle overload, and just leave them in the drawer.


----------



## srivats

Wonderful whiskey, gents ... XDM, is this the rider boot?

I am wearing my #8 PTBs today. The cigars NSTs came in yesterday and they are gorgeous - the color is a great chocolaty brown and looks fantastic with khakis. They'll be into my rotation starting monday.


----------



## Thomas Hart

Thanks, CrackedCrab and Moose.


----------



## jhcam8

XdryMartini said:


> G&G Hove
> Whiskey Shell Cordovan
> 
> The shoe EG refused to make! (Dover) :devil:


Cool - how much?


----------



## XdryMartini

srivats said:


> Wonderful whiskey, gents ... XDM, is this the rider boot?


Sir, yes sir, in Whiskey...


----------



## srivats

XdryMartini said:


> Sir, yes sir, in Whiskey...


I knew it!

I like the contrast between the sides and the vamp. Did you specifically ask for it?


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ I think shell cord. has natural color and shade variations, which become more apparent in lighter colors.


----------



## CartJ

*How do I post photos?*

Great forum I have found--great shoes! Do not have a clue as how to post my photos. Please help--


----------



## Crownship

CartJ said:


> Great forum I have found--great shoes! Do not have a clue as how to post my photos. Please help--


Go to the fashion forum. There's a thread called "Don't know how to post pictures?"
Experiment with it in that thread. You'll get it.
Welcome. Look forward to your post.


----------



## Crownship

Nothing makes baggy cords stick out like Big & Heavy artillery.
An AE favorite.

Allen Edmonds "Walton"
black calf split toe
double oak sole

As Patrick says, these shoes help the overall "clunkitation".


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A- chukkas
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC





babycatcher said:


> I thought I would follow the master for one more day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden chukka, whiskey





mcarthur said:


> A- chukkas
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC





XdryMartini said:


> I guess I'm somewhat of a conformist today...


Looking good.
I have yet to join that club. No shell boots and no whiskey cordovan for me.
Someday soon.


----------



## CrackedCrab

CS -- you are slowly becoming very sleepy, now repeat several times: Must Buy Whiskey Cordovan Shoes, in many different lasts and configurations...

Today, workhorse NSTs for a rainy night, must be coming up on 9 years old...


----------



## Crownship

CrackedCrab said:


> CS -- you are slowly becoming very sleepy, now repeat several times: Must Buy Whiskey Cordovan Shoes, in many different lasts and configurations...
> ]


Ha Ha. Those Jedi mind tricks only work on weak minds and those easily influenced.

I think I'll go to bed soon. Maybe dream about whiskey cordovan. 
Only because I WANT to, of course.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Ron--looking good yourself, you too CC. XDM, I have been tempted by the Riders for awhile, they look great. I have a custom order in on something with him. Uncle---you inspire many. Have a great weekend everyone.

CS--think boots, think Whiskey. Shoes vs the crown jewels---tough choice, but you would get more wear out of the shoes.

BC


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Burgundy shell
Commando sole
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

mac those are great^^^


----------



## CrackedCrab

ok I have a lot of time on my hands today.

Hitting the mean streets of SF with some John Lobb Chambords in Meleze Buffalo:


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> mac those are great^^^


Thank you

Nice looking JL


----------



## davemx66

CC: You need some awesome split toes to hit the mean streets of SF !!!

Hitting the mean streets of SF with some John Lobb Chambords in Meleze Buffalo:








[/quote]


----------



## Crownship

Some favorite B&H with black socks.
Since it's so cold here no Tingleys were needed. Everything is frozen.

Florsheim "Imperial Quality"
black calf long wings


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> CS -- you are slowly becoming very sleepy, now repeat several times: Must Buy Whiskey Cordovan Shoes, in many different lasts and configurations...
> 
> Today, workhorse NSTs for a rainy night, must be coming up on 9 years old...


Amazing shoes. #8 I presume? They are looking close to the cigar color ... I hope my cigar shell NSTs age as nicely


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Some favorite B&H with black socks.
> Since it's so cold here no Tingleys were needed. Everything is frozen.
> 
> Florsheim "Imperial Quality"
> black calf long wings


Be careful because leather soles and frozen ice is the perfect condition for a visit to the emergency room


----------



## CrackedCrab

srivats said:


> Amazing shoes. #8 I presume? They are looking close to the cigar color ... I hope my cigar shell NSTs age as nicely


yes srivats, #8, forgot in original post.
# 8 certainly changes in complexion over time, and different pairs seem to age differently, I think that is great.
Congrats on your cigars, great choice!:teacha:


----------



## Ron_A

Nice shoes, everyone.

Yesterday:










LLB Dress Rustics Penny Loafers

Today:










LLB Gumshoes w/ Thinsulate Lining


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boots
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Vita Su Misura

Bad photo (and they need a polish) but these are probably my favorite boots. I found them at a thrift store in Wyoming a few years ago and worked on them for a few weeks (new soles, restored leather,). I really have no idea how old they are, but they are my everyday-with-jeans shoe of choice.










This gives you a better idea of their color.


----------



## anglophile23

Today AE Lexingtons in Chilli

Saturday night-Peal and Co Opera Pumps


----------



## Crownship

Ran a few errands in these.
Allen Edmonds "Traveler"
bicycle toe
calfskin/suede


















Allen Edmonds "Bradley"
burgundy shell cordovan
leather wrapped padded insole with vibram soles


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip boots
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac-Very nice boots.
I should've also worn my cords. The khakis just weren't warm enough today.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

*DBs*


----------



## eagle2250

Vita Su Misura said:


> Bad photo (and they need a polish) but these are probably my favorite boots. I found them at a thrift store in Wyoming a few years ago and worked on them for a few weeks (new soles, restored leather,). I really have no idea how old they are, but they are my everyday-with-jeans shoe of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives you a better idea of their color.


Nice boots Vita Su Misura! They look a lot like a pair of Foot Joy's I wore for many years, having them resoled twice and the heels replaced countless times. I finally passed mine on, perhaps ten years back. Do you have any idea what brand those are?


----------



## BrassGuru

J&M Shoes I picked up off ebay.


----------



## babycatcher

With the way the weather has been lately, it has been awhile since I had on an LHS:










Alden LHS, #8


----------



## Greg Thomas

*Just trying to keep up...*









Alden LHS #8


----------



## mcarthur

BC & GT,
+1 for LHS and argyles

CS,
Thank you
I like your artillery

BG,
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

A- LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

Mac, I like your nantucket red cord+whiskey shell combo. Looks great.


----------



## Ron_A

Mac- Nice BS argyles.



Alden 563 Tassel Loafer


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The weather is unpleasant on campus today.

Bean boot mocs
Heavy wool socks
Cuffed bill M1's


----------



## CrackedCrab

The Alden value play.
Medallion cap brogues, #8 shell cordovan, circa 95 or 96, 13-14 years of good service and still going strong:


----------



## mcarthur

^medallion tip burgundy shell looks good. The patina will only get better as the shoes ages.


----------



## mcarthur

Sri and Ron,
Thank you


----------



## Crownship

This is an older photo. I wore my captoes the first part of the day with khakis. After running around in the cold for awhile I came home and changed.
Allen Edmonds "Park Ave"
brown calf

























Plain toes and cords. Perfect for our single digit weather.

Allen Edmonds "Leeds"
brown shell cordovan


----------



## Greg Thomas

Crownship...You have a very impressive collection of Allen Edmonds. The Bradley shells are especially nice. I also think that the Park Avenues are quite elegant. I always enjoy your posts.

Greg


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Mac and Greg. Looking good gentlemen.

CC, hard to believe that is a 14 year old shoe! How many times has it been to Alden Restoration?


----------



## babycatcher

More snow today:










Alden calf longwing, commando sole


----------



## Ron_A

CrackedCrab - Nice medallion brogues
Crownship - Nice AE's -- like the shell PTBs
BC - Like the B&H with commando sole



AE 5th Avenues (recent purchase through the exchange thread)


----------



## CrackedCrab

babycatcher said:


> Thanks Mac and Greg. Looking good gentlemen.
> 
> CC, hard to believe that is a 14 year old shoe! How many times has it been to Alden Restoration?


*bc, *thank you they have been resoled only once, regrettably by a local cobbler no longer in business. He did not do a full re-welt but rather a glue on top job (I learned all this after getting more into shoes). Still serviceable, but not ideal.

I am quite certain Alden restoration would have been a better option, based on some posts I have seen here.

Thanks *Ron*, these shoes last forever!

And other nice shoes everyone...


----------



## dandypauper

*education*

Beg your pardon, gentlemen, but what's "B&H," other than the best photo/video store in NYC?


----------



## Ron_A

dandypauper said:


> Beg your pardon, gentlemen, but what's "B&H," other than the best photo/video store in NYC?


It stands for "big and heavy."


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> The Alden value play.
> Medallion cap brogues, #8 shell cordovan, circa 95 or 96, 13-14 years of good service and still going strong:


Very nice CC. Got my A straight tip cigar shell bluchers aberdeen last from the alden shop in SF. Wore them yesterday. They are great. I Enjoy your shoe colection.


----------



## Greg Thomas

Alden PTB #8


----------



## mcarthur

^
Enjoy wearing your cigar straight tip blucher. Post picture


----------



## mcarthur

A- tassel slip on
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tonyp said:


> Very nice CC. Got my A straight tip cigar shell bluchers aberdeen last from the alden shop in SF. Wore them yesterday. They are great. I Enjoy your shoe colection.


Tony thank you, that cigar blucher is a great shoe. You are going to enjoy those for many years to come.

GT nice ptbs -- is that a 'c' width. I find my whiskeys wide ( I know Barrie is wide, but they seem really wide) and those look good.

MC - great cigar tassels.


----------



## Greg Thomas

CC: Yes, C width. I am normally a 9 1/2D but can not wear the Barrie D...just too wide. Someone, perhaps Speas, said that you could carry your lunch in the toe box.

Greg


----------



## srivats

Greg, great shine on your PTB. 

Totally agree with you on the barrie last. I am a 9.5E in everything but cannot wear a 9E in barrie. When I first got my PTBs, I got them in 9E and returned them after trying them on carpet for a few hours. The toe box is indeed more roomy than a usual 'E' width shoe, but the real killer is 'C' width heel. Alden makes only B/D or C/E normally. I wish they made a B/E. When I started wearing my PTB in 9D, my feet felt cramped the first couple of times. But now the shoes have broken in and are supremely comfortable. I have since then bought two more shoes in the barrie last and all in 9D.


----------



## srivats

CC, TonyP, Mac - all great shoes. Keep posting pics. 

Mac, I am only warming to the tassels recerntly, I used to think they looked silly. I don't think I can wear one yet, maybe down the road I won't mind wearing one! The color on your tassels is amazing, cigar shell ages beautifully well.

I really need to get a good camera and start taking some photos. My cellphone camera does not give show colors, otherwise I'dve been posting here already!


----------



## JordanH.

hello, everyone. I believe this will be my first time posting in the Ivy League forum. Go easy on me


----------



## mcarthur

Jordan H,
Welcome to the forum. 
Color 8 tassels

Sri and CC,
Thank you


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> BC & GT,
> +1 for LHS and argyles
> 
> CS,
> Thank you
> I like your artillery
> 
> BG,
> Welcome to the forum


Mac-Thank you.



Greg Thomas said:


> Crownship...You have a very impressive collection of Allen Edmonds. The Bradley shells are especially nice. I also think that the Park Avenues are quite elegant. I always enjoy your posts.
> 
> Greg


Greg-Thanks, appreciate it.



Ron_A said:


> CrackedCrab - Nice medallion brogues
> Crownship - Nice AE's -- like the shell PTBs
> BC - Like the B&H with commando sole


Ron-Thanks

*It's great to hear on this thread what most people won't tell you in person,
that they like your taste in shoes. *



srivats said:


> CC, TonyP, Mac - all great shoes. Keep posting pics.
> 
> Mac, I am only warming to the tassels recerntly, I used to think they looked silly. I don't think I can wear one yet, maybe down the road I won't mind wearing one! The color on your tassels is amazing, cigar shell ages beautifully well.
> 
> I really need to get a good camera and start taking some photos. My cellphone camera does not give show colors, otherwise I'dve been posting here already!


It's just a matter of time before you have a pair.
Anything you look at long enough turns into curiosity which turns into desire. Desire turns into want and want will eventually turn into need.
When you need it that's when you'll get it. 
Mark this post and remember it.
I'll give you 1-4 months and you'll be shopping for tassel loafers.


----------



## Crownship

Spent the first part of the day in these.
Going to continue wearing cords in the single digit global warming.

Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
suede chukkas with mini-lug sole

























Ended the day in these classics.
Allen Edmonds "Cambridge"
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

Mac-Nice tassels, cord combo.
I put my Alden #8 tassels on and decided to wear the shell wing tips instead.


----------



## srivats

CC, great shine on your wingtips. I like the argyle+cord+shell combo!


----------



## CrackedCrab

C&J tassels tonight inspired by the other thread...


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
nice shell tassels

CS,
Good shoe day for you
chukkas and argyles
shell wing tips and argyles
Thank you


----------



## babycatcher

Great tassels on this page, it really makes me wish I could wear Alden's Aberdeen last. CS--looking good too, as usual.

I had to bring these out again today, I can get away with them at work with a pair of cords. Will Winter never end?










Alden Indy


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

Mac - Nice whiskey shell LHS



Alden for BB Black Calfskin Tassels


----------



## Thomas Hart

Crownship, the Cambridge looks fantastic.
















I'm not sure if I'm allowed to wear this type of shoe with chinos.
Peal Captoe Oxford (?), --whiskey-ish
Mid-calf (otc's are on their way) argyles.
Sorry for the low quality photos, had to use my phone today.

Edit: it's not letting me resize them, sorry fellows.


----------



## Greg Thomas

Ron...nice calfskin tassels.
Mac...those whiskey LHS appear to be worth it!
BC....nice boots for bad weather.
CC...beautiful tassels-nice color.
Crown...very nice shell wings.


----------



## Greg Thomas

*Rainy day shoes...*









Alden Mocc Toe Blucher


----------



## mcarthur

Ron,
Thank you


----------



## dandypauper

Ron_A said:


> It stands for "big and heavy."


Thanks. The weather here does call for big and heavy; kind of wish I was in The Big Easy!

Enjoy the great footwear.

-Matt


----------



## mcarthur

Greg Thomas said:


> Alden Mocc Toe Blucher


Is the above mentioned shoe come with a commando sole?

Thank you!


----------



## srivats

Mac, love the blue argyle + whiskey shells. Excellent combination. I am as envious of your argyle collection as I am of your shells! 

Greg, BC, CC - wonderful shoes. You guys rock (you too Mac!).


----------



## CrackedCrab

*CS* nice suede boots and burgundy wingtips.
*bc* great Indys and cords
*mac* - beautiful whiskey LHS shine, you set the bar high
*Ron* great Black tassels--I think those are under appreciated in that color
*GT* good idea to have a designated foul-weather shoe...

New product review for me.

First PTBs and first whiskeys, like them a lot, very comfortable out of box. Maybe could have used a "c" width but that would be hard to get in a whiskey. Just wearing a thicker sock.

An endearing blobbiness, like they are saying: "I'm not fat, just big boned..."
Also like the natural edgetrim very much. Overall rating: Highly recommended!:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Your whiskey PTB are O/S. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## srivats

CC, amazing whiskey shells. They look absoluely fantastic. From alden shop SF?


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thank you *mac*! Love them, Im thinking of a cigar or #8 in the future.

*srivats*, thank you. No, SF Alden did not have my size, so I called Wash. DC Alden shop:icon_smile_big: forgot what nice AA poster tipped me on stock, maybe bc or mac...


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> *srivats*, thank you. No, SF Alden did not have my size, so I called Wash. DC Alden shop:icon_smile_big: forgot what nice AA poster tipped me on stock, maybe bc or mac...


Shells are so addicitve. I just purchased cigar NSTs and I am already making plans for next purchase - whiskey PTBs or 986 loafers? Or Both? :icon_smile_big:

Barrie is my favourite last in aldens. The longwings on barrie look outstanding. I wish I could get longwings in all 3 colors!


----------



## AlanC

AE shell MacNeils


----------



## srivats

Alan, great shoes ... those cords look great too. Who made them?


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. Not sure of the maker of the cords. They're Mobley & Sons store label. Mobley & Sons is a Birmingham Trad shop. There's no indication of the maker, but they are very nice cords.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> Be careful because leather soles and frozen ice is the perfect condition for a visit to the emergency room


We had a little bit of snow today. I thought about this qoute after I walked across a parking lot, entered the store and had some snow still on the soles of my overshoes.
Once I stepped on the smooth floor surface I almost went ice skating across the floor. Even with overshoes you still have to be careful.
Next time I go shopping I'm wearing cross country skis in the store. Or I'll just take a little more time to kick off the snow.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "Hillcrest"
bicycle toe blucher
double oak soles


----------



## Greg Thomas

mcarthur said:


> Is the above mentioned shoe come with a commando sole?
> 
> Thank you!


Mac...Not commando...just the basic Alden lug rubber sole on Leydon last.


----------



## stuman

Hi Mac,
I love your collection of shells. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## babycatcher

^Nice posts. 

Today:










Alden blucher wing tip, cigar


----------



## srivats

BC, outstanding shoes. Love the color. I thought alden made only bluchers longwings. Was this wingtip from Tom or AoC?


----------



## Ron_A

BC - Nice cigar wingtips.



Today - Alden 563 Tassel Loafers


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> *CS* nice suede boots and burgundy wingtips.
> *bc* great Indys and cords
> *mac* - beautiful whiskey LHS shine, you set the bar high
> *Ron* great Black tassels--I think those are under appreciated in that color
> *GT* good idea to have a designated foul-weather shoe...
> 
> New product review for me.
> 
> First PTBs and first whiskeys, like them a lot, very comfortable out of box. Maybe could have used a "c" width but that would be hard to get in a whiskey. Just wearing a thicker sock.
> 
> An endearing blobbiness, like they are saying: "I'm not fat, just big boned..."
> Also like the natural edgetrim very much. Overall rating: Highly recommended!:teacha:


You and I wear our shoes with very similar outfits. I was at the SF shop over the holidays and tried the WSPTB on and I liked it but for the big toe box which is due to the Barrie last being a wide last. My girlfriend didn't like it so I got the WS LHS mocs. which I love. Now I see you wearing the PTB as I would with jeans and htink I should get a pair. But What shoe should I get now. Cigar tassel, whiskey PTB, Any thoughts on Revello?


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tony I love these PTB's, they're my first pair and I'd recommend them. Even in #8, if you can't find whiskey or cigar.

As to your next pair I would also suggest cigar tassels. Mac has posted his here, and even the altenate view pics on the Shoemart website are great.

I don't think you can beat that shoe in cigar - it works with flannels and jeans equally IMO, and it also has natural edge trim which looks very nice. Only reason I don't buy more of them them is that Aberdeen in the tassel hurts my feet...

On the color Ravello: I have one pair of LHS and like them, but the color really feels "in between" -- so the end result is rather plain muted caramel color in the flesh -- can't describe much better than that. Hope not to raise the ire of Ravello fans, but I don't think I'll actively seek out more Ravello. There is of course the exclusivity/rarity factor if that is important to you.

Here is a (somewhat fuzzy) Ravello pic from my photobucket achive, when they were almost new, you can still see some of the white waxy bloom areas from the tanning process:


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Tony I love these PTB's, they're my first pair and I'd recommend them. Even in #8, if you can't find whiskey or cigar.
> 
> As to your next pair I would also suggest cigar tassels. Mac has posted his here, and even the altenate view pics on the Shoemart website are great.
> 
> I don't think you can beat that shoe in cigar - it works with flannels and jeans equally IMO, and it also has natural edge trim which looks very nice. Only reason I don't buy more of them them is that Aberdeen in the tassel hurts my feet...
> 
> On the color Ravello: I have one pair of LHS and like them, but the color really feels "in between" -- so the end result is rather plain muted caramel color in the flesh -- can't describe much better than that. Hope not to raise the ire of Ravello fans, but I don't think I'll actively seek out more Ravello. There is of course the exclusivity/rarity factor if that is important to you.
> 
> Here is a (somewhat fuzzy) Ravello pic from my photobucket achive, when they were almost new, you can still see some of the white waxy bloom areas from the tanning process:


nice almost a red/orange carmel in person. i think you are right. Tassels first then the PTB in whiskey or the brogue medallion toe blucher in #8. What about the BB #8 in a tassel? I may get a good deal on a pair.


----------



## rebel222

AE Shell Bradleys. Trying out my new cell phone... Takes decent pictures.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tony you cannot lose with BB #8 tassel - and you get the foxing stitch on heel. Minor note the finishing on BB might not be quite as fine as on the cigars or other limited runs/bootmakers ed. (this is just a theory on my part but there may be some truth to it).

For BB, you probably know there is an AA corp. discount (like 15% I think) for over 100 posts which you qualify for.

If you go the brogue/medallion route in #8, check out Leather Soul's model on the plaza, looks really nice.:teacha:


----------



## babycatcher

Sri--they are on the modified last. You can pick them up at Moulded Shoe. I really love the modified last--it is sort of like the Barrie but with a lot of arch support and an inward curve.

Best

BC


----------



## Crownship

No fancy socks, just black.

Allen Edmonds "Leed"
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Greg Thomas

Crownship...Beautiful Leeds. I really like the rich aged color...great looking shoe.

Greg


----------



## babycatcher

^ditto.

More boots today:










Alden chukka, #8


----------



## rebel222

Florsheim Shell Balmoral Longwings


----------



## Ron_A

BC - Nice boots
Logan - Nice longwings



Paul Stuart Shell Cordovan Penny Loafers


----------



## LeicaLad

Forgive me to ask a question in this thread:

Does the AE Bradley qualify as a “dress shoe”? 

I have been waiting, seemingly forever, to finally get (to a country and then city where it is possible to go) into an Alden shop to finally sort out my size for an NST in shell. For me, an Alden NST in shell would qualify as a “dress” shoe. Blazers, reasonable suits, etc. Someday, but probably not very soon, I will own a pair of Alden NST in whiskey. Sigh.

But, as the Bradley is going into the remainders column – and I can more accurately guess my AE size and mail order from afar – I ask if it can pull off the same duty?

The photos, mostly from this thread, leave me undecided. They appear more casual than, say, the Leeds. (Both in photos just above.) Plus, most of the Bradley pics featured here are not of the stock versions. This adds to the complexity.

I am not in high finance or corporate law. Dress shoes among my compatriots or in offices I frequent are rarely above the DressSport level. But I’d like to get within horseshoe range of acceptable to standards. 

So, is a Bradley a shoe that can do double duty and pass as a dress shoe? 

Thank you.


----------



## Andy M

I have a pair of AE Bradley's shells which were ordered in color 8 but actually are much more of a cigar shade. Seem to be a bit dressier than some of the images seen on the site and work well with certain suits.

Andy M.


----------



## Crownship

CrackedCrab said:


> *CS* nice suede boots and burgundy wingtips.
> *bc* great Indys and cords
> *mac* - beautiful whiskey LHS shine, you set the bar high
> *Ron* great Black tassels--I think those are under appreciated in that color
> *GT* good idea to have a designated foul-weather shoe...
> ]


CC-Thanks



Greg Thomas said:


> Crownship...Beautiful Leeds. I really like the rich aged color...great looking shoe.
> Greg


Greg-Thanks. Actually I've worn those shoes less than 10x. Shell looks good at any age.:icon_smile_big:
I just brushed the heck out of them when I first got them because the shell finish was kind of dull.



LeicaLad said:


> Forgive me to ask a question in this thread:
> 
> Does the AE Bradley qualify as a "dress shoe"?
> I have been waiting, seemingly forever, to finally get (to a country and then city where it is possible to go) into an Alden shop to finally sort out my size for an NST in shell. For me, an Alden NST in shell would qualify as a "dress" shoe.
> The photos, mostly from this thread, leave me undecided. They appear more casual than, say, the Leeds. (Both in photos just above.) Plus, most of the Bradley pics featured here are not of the stock versions.
> So, is a Bradley a shoe that can do double duty and pass as a dress shoe?
> Thank you.


Yes. The Bradley is a dress shoe. 
Most of my photos with the Bradley in chili calfskin were taken with jeans on, but I've worn them with khakis and dress slacks.

I'm not sure what you mean that most Bradleys here are not stock versions.
Only one pair that I posted are not stock versions of that model. It's the burgundy shell shoes with the rubber soles.
My other two pairs are stock, another burgundy shell cordovan and the chili calf.
I'm sure the photos others posted of the AE Bradley are stock.

It's a great shoe to dress up or casual. I like wearing that shoe with my pants that have wider leg openings because it's a substantial shoe.


----------



## Natural Sole Brother

Hi Ron

Interesting to see the Paul Stuart cordovan pennies in the flesh as it were. I have a few questions to ask if you permit.

How is the fit? Do they run true to size? Also, how is the cordovan: on the PS website it looks a completely different animal from that used by say, Alden; much duller and more porous if that makes any sense. I wonder if it would be possible to impart Mac-style lustre to the leather over time? 

As others have said here before this could be a potentially great shoe: a really high-specification weejun substitute.


----------



## qwerty

I'm also very very curious about the PS weejun in shell. Can you post better/larger images?


----------



## LeicaLad

Crownship said:


> Yes. The Bradley is a dress shoe.
> Most of my photos with the Bradley in chili calfskin were taken with jeans on, but I've worn them with khakis and dress slacks.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean that most Bradleys here are not stock versions.
> Only one pair that I posted are not stock versions of that model. It's the burgundy shell shoes with the rubber soles.
> My other two pairs are stock, another burgundy shell cordovan and the chili calf.
> I'm sure the photos others posted of the AE Bradley are stock.
> 
> It's a great shoe to dress up or casual. I like wearing that shoe with my pants that have wider leg openings because it's a substantial shoe.


Thank you. That's quite helpful. Your one pair of specials have a particularly distinctive look that is quite nice.

My thanks to Andy, too!

LL


----------



## Crownship

Friday's Footwear
















One of the last quality shoes from this manufacturer. 
What's interesting is that this is a shell cordovan shoe but the tongue is made from cowhide or calfskin.

Hanover Long wingtips
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## rebel222

Crownship said:


> Friday's Footwear
> 
> One of the last quality shoes from this manufacturer.
> What's interesting is that this is a shell cordovan shoe but the tongue is made from cowhide or calfskin.
> 
> Hanover Long wingtips
> Burgundy shell cordovan


The tongue is calf? I have sold a few pair of these before (1 pr to Sri), and I never noticed... Interesting.

I can definitely vouch for the statement last quality shoe from Hanover.


----------



## Ron_A

Natural Sole Brother said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> Interesting to see the Paul Stuart cordovan pennies in the flesh as it were. I have a few questions to ask if you permit.
> 
> How is the fit? Do they run true to size? Also, how is the cordovan: on the PS website it looks a completely different animal from that used by say, Alden; much duller and more porous if that makes any sense. I wonder if it would be possible to impart Mac-style lustre to the leather over time?
> 
> As others have said here before this could be a potentially great shoe: a really high-specification weejun substitute.


I think the PS shoes run pretty true to size. I like the PS loafers, but I actually prefer my Alden 986s -- they're more comfortable. Also, the PS shoe definitely does have a darker/duller cordovan. I don't think that they'll develop a patina like Alden shell cordovan does and the dull finish is hard to keep shiny.

That said, the PS shoes are well-constructed and are nice shoes.


----------



## rebel222

Ron_A said:


> I think the PS shoes run pretty true to size. I like the PS loafers, but I actually prefer my Alden 986s -- they're more comfortable. Also, the PS shoe definitely does have a darker/duller cordovan. I don't think that they'll develop a patina like Alden shell cordovan does and the dull finish is hard to keep shiny.
> 
> That said, the PS shoes are well-constructed and are nice shoes.


Any idea who makes them? If not, what country?


----------



## srivats

Crownship said:


> Hanover Long wingtips
> Burgundy shell cordovan


I have the same pair of shoes - they are absolutely fantastic (thanks Logan). Yes the tongue is indeed calf, but it doesn't matter really. The color of the shells is very beautiful and the shoe is extremely comfortable to wear. It is probably the prettiest shoe in my collection


----------



## Crownship

rebel222 said:


> The tongue is calf? I have sold a few pair of these before (1 pr to Sri), and I never noticed... Interesting.
> 
> I can definitely vouch for the statement last quality shoe from Hanover.


Great shoes. But I guess they wanted to cut corners on the part of the shoe you can't see or don't pay much attention to.
Good to know that Allen Edmonds and Alden don't cut corners on their shell cordovan.

Check out the fine wrinkles on the tongue of the Hanover. 
Definitely calf or cowhide.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ interesting, I think the 'lace' that runs around my Alden for BB # 8 cord. tassels is calf too, I could be wrong but I think so...

Anyway, it's like summer here, so Polo made in USA oiled leather camp mocs today:


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "Dickson
vintage 1967


----------



## Ron_A

rebel222 said:


> Any idea who makes them? If not, what country?


They're made in the USA. I believe that they're made in Maine, by a company called Highland Shoe Co. (formerly known as Ansewn).


----------



## srivats

Crownship, awesome AEs. I like them much better than any of thier current shoes.


----------



## LeicaLad

So true! Those AE Dicksons are amazingly handsome.


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> Crownship, awesome AEs. I like them much better than any of thier current shoes.





LeicaLad said:


> So true! Those AE Dicksons are amazingly handsome.


Thanks. I agree that AE shoes were much better looking when the 
styles were more traditional.
I'm amazed at some of the models they release and the models they've discontinued over the past few years.
I'd pay more for the better looking discontinued shoes than the more modern models they've released recently.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
scotch grain
chili calf


----------



## davemx66

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds "Dickson
> vintage 1967


They look a lot like vintage Bally from the 60's, great looking shoes !!!


----------



## babycatcher

I realized that I shy away from whiskey unless the sun is out and it is >40 degrees, and today is close enough:










Alden wingtip bal, whiskey


----------



## Tonyp

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
> scotch grain
> chili calf


CS: You are the King of AE. Nice collection. Enjoy looking at your posts.


----------



## Crownship

davemx66 said:


> They look a lot like vintage Bally from the 60's, great looking shoes !!!


Thanks



Tonyp said:


> CS: You are the King of AE. Nice collection. Enjoy looking at your posts.


Thanks.
I'm sure someone on this forum has a larger AE wardrobe but they haven't posted their shoes.


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "MacNeil"
black calf


----------



## babycatcher

Seems like the AE fans are growing more numerous, nice posts.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Seems like the AE fans are growing more numerous, nice posts.


For awhile I was concerned about the AE brand. They were getting too progressive in their styles and thinning out the traditional models that made them a great brand like Alden.
Now I see they're bringing back styles that have been discontinued for years.
A very smart move on their part that I hope works.
Also those older models that they brought back are $30-$50 cheaper than the newer models. 
AE hasn't sold dress shoes for $279 since before 2002.


----------



## Crownship

Monday's vintage gunboats.

Florsheim "Royal Imperial" wingtips
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

Great posts.
Looks like wingtips are the order of the day.


----------



## heimskringla

A pair of sueded Dockers brand house slippers... sadly no Alberts for me this year. I ought to invest in some inexpensive tradlier slippers.


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
+1 for whiskey wing tips

CS,
nice shells

WTT,
nice shine on your AE


----------



## babycatcher

Thx Uncle!

Today, these plus Tingley's in the briefcase:










Alden LHS, whiskey


----------



## Greg Thomas

CC...Beautiful Longwings
BC...Likewise
WTT.Always a great shine...missed your posts lately

Greg


----------



## Greg Thomas

A cold but sunny day...









Alden LHS Whiskey


----------



## Greg Thomas

BC...It looks like we posted the same shoe at the same time.

Greg


----------



## AlanC

Alden Indys


----------



## CrackedCrab

*GT* those whiskey LHSs are just perfect, edit: missed you bc, yours too, nice sox
*Alan C * I like the Indies a lot, but especially dig those trousers.
*CS* those vintage gunboats are great, you probably steal all of the gravitas right out of the room with those.

Well I promised *mac* I would post, and I promised myself to pull some boxes out of the closet this year, and start wearing the shoes I've ferreted away.

Edward Green Sandringham (MTO Thanks to *Tom Park* at Leather Soul Hawaii - flawless order process and service)
dark oak calf, heavy antique
606 last (lasted trees not shown)
storm welt
modified brogueing on toe
metal toe tip
double Leather 'Soul'

This is one shoe I'd order an exact duplicate of, I really love them. Thinking of re-lacing to standard criss-cross. Worn with 45 rpm Jomon jeans tonight:


----------



## babycatcher

Ditto Greg! CC, those are real beauties---I can understand why you would want to keep them safe.....


----------



## srivats

Guys, awesome shoes all over ... the whiskey LHS look gorgeous!

CC, nice EGs ... I am not a big fan of the squared off toes, but the color on your EGs is really really nice.

BC, I found an interesting pic on google today: insoles of alden's barrie vs modified lasts - shows the difference between the lasts very clearly!


----------



## Crownship

This is one of the models that has been discontinued for years that AE decided to bring back.
I like this type of polished leather because it has a nice shine that doesn't take too much effort to touch up when scuffed.

I didn't know what corrected leather was until I started reading this forum early last year. It seemed like many members considered it inferior.
Personally I don't mind the high shine finish of AEs black polished cobbler.
The newly released McAllister doesn't have the polished cobbler option.

Allen Edmonds "McAllister" The Original
black polished cobbler calfskin


----------



## Crownship

Very nice footwear posted today.
I'm sure several of us got the note to keep the footwear flowing.
CC-those are great looking EGs.
BC, Greg and Alan are holding the Alden Fort down.

WOW!
I knew the Barrie was huge compared to the other lasts. 
But that size 3-1/2 Barrie is *GIGANTIC* compared to the 11-1/2 modified last.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

BC and GT,
+1 whiskey LHS

CC,
O/S EG

CS,
I like your B&H

Alan
Nice Indy boots


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Crownship said:


> WOW!
> I knew the Barrie was huge compared to the other lasts.
> But that size 3-1/2 Barrie is *GIGANTIC* compared to the 11-1/2 modified last.:icon_smile_big:


I'm not sure if you were being facetious, but I think it's safe to say those pictures aren't taken from the same distance- or are at the same scale anyway.


----------



## babycatcher

Cool pic!

Another Barrie-lasted shoe today:










Alden NST, whiskey


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> *GT* those whiskey LHSs are just perfect, edit: missed you bc, yours too, nice sox
> *Alan C *I like the Indies a lot, but especially dig those trousers.
> *CS* those vintage gunboats are great, you probably steal all of the gravitas right out of the room with those.
> 
> Well I promised *mac* I would post, and I promised myself to pull some boxes out of the closet this year, and start wearing the shoes I've ferreted away.
> 
> Edward Green Sandringham (MTO Thanks to *Tom Park* at Leather Soul Hawaii - flawless order process and service)
> dark oak calf, heavy antique
> 606 last (lasted trees not shown)
> storm welt
> modified brogueing on toe
> metal toe tip
> double Leather 'Soul'
> 
> This is one shoe I'd order an exact duplicate of, I really love them. Thinking of re-lacing to standard criss-cross. Worn with 45 rpm Jomon jeans tonight:


Great shoe CC. I like the 606 last for that shoe. I have the walcott in antique chestnut on the 606. Makes me want to order an EG shoe now, especially as the GBP is down.


----------



## Crownship

AdamsSutherland said:


> I'm not sure if you were being facetious, but I think it's safe to say those pictures aren't taken from the same distance- or are at the same scale anyway.


facetious


----------



## Tonyp

Today: Alden for BB full strap penny in #8 shell. with Marcoliani Olive argyles OTC. Thank you GT for cluing me in on these. They are great. I got the cotton blend and the merino wool.


----------



## oaklandish

Alden LHS, #8


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "Lloyd"
black calf


----------



## Crownship

An Allen Edmonds favorite.
Someday I'd like a pair of these made in burgundy shell cordovan.

Allen Edmonds "Walton"
Algonquin split-toe
chili calf


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
I like your NST whiskey

Oaklandish,
thumbs up for shell LHS with argyles

WTT,
O/S shine on your AE

CS,
+1 for B&H


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle. CC, I love your EGs.

Keeping the whiskey flowing:










Alden chukka


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> BC,
> I like your NST whiskey
> 
> Oaklandish,
> thumbs up for shell LHS with argyles
> 
> WTT,
> O/S shine on your AE
> 
> CS,
> +1 for B&H


Thanks Mac


----------



## Crownship

BC- Good to see the whiskey still flowing.
WTT -The classic Allen Edmonds wingtips never go out of style. It's good we stocked up on our AE shoes when we did. 
You never know when those classics will be discontinued.


----------



## Crownship

Vintage B&H today.

Florsheim "Imperial Quality" long wings
tan calf


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
I am impressed that Mrs. CS would allow you to wear your good looking B&H on the area rug 

BC,
thumbs up for whiskey chukkas
How is the weather?


----------



## babycatcher

20 ( &*%(%!) degrees here Uncle!

CS--love those, and all your brogued B&H.

Last drop of whiskey for now:










Alden PTB


----------



## Selectiv

*C&J Radstock*


----------



## AdamsSutherland

weejuns for a fraternity event


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Plaza NSTs with commando*

*bc *nice whiskey PTB. I am just breaking mine in too.
*Selectiv* great C&J, I like a classic shoe like those.
cs nice tan old school brogues.

These are like SUVs for your feet. Navigating a tiny rain in my urban environs tonight. Plaza NST #8 Commando sole. The most "ruddy" of all my #8s, almost purple.


----------



## Reddington

AE Reddings (chili)


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
thumbs up for whiskey PTB and Argyles

Seltiv,
very nice C&J

CC,
I like your burgundy shell NST with commando sole. These shoes do deserve tingley overshoes (two winks)

Red,
Nice B&H


----------



## srivats

CC, I love the color of those NSTs. I have the exact same shoes in cigar (wore them twice, still breaking them in) and you are making me wonder if I should have gotten them in #8 instead. Gotta start saving more $$.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks mac, still hesitating on the Tingleys,still thinking...

srivats thanks, is your cigar Plaza/commando if so that's a rare shoe...post pics, this thread needs pics, I started by getting a relatively cheap camera at Walgreens and it works fine...

Today, something very different and not Trad. I think Walt Whitman said "I contain multitudes" so here for you are my Gucci witch slip ons in the color "petrol" which is a deep dirty green like oil.

They are not much on construction, but I like them. And girls apparently do to, I have gotten more compliments on these than all of my EG/Alden/Lobb combined...go figure.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> I am impressed that Mrs. CS would allow you to wear your good looking B&H on the area rug
> 
> BC,
> thumbs up for whiskey chukkas
> How is the weather?


Yes, she tolerates plenty. I don't make it a habit of walkng through my livingroom with shoes on.
But I do make sure my soles are clean before I walk through the house.



babycatcher said:


> 20 ( &*%(%!) degrees here Uncle!
> CS--love those, and all your brogued B&H.


Thanks. 
Great plain toes.
By the way, what language is that, ampersand, asterisk, percentage, percentage? It looks a little obscene.:icon_smile_big:



CrackedCrab said:


> *bc *nice whiskey PTB. I am just breaking mine in too.
> *Selectiv* great C&J, I like a classic shoe like those.
> cs nice tan old school brogues.


Thanks.
I like those NST

Red- Nice chili AEs. My favorite AE color other than shell cordovan.


----------



## Crownship

Friday's footwear.
















One of my first pairs of Allen Edmonds.
One of many pairs of black captoes.

Allen Edmonds "Sanford"
Black calf


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> srivats thanks, is your cigar Plaza/commando if so that's a rare shoe...post pics, this thread needs pics, I started by getting a relatively cheap camera at Walgreens and it works fine...


CC, my cigar NSTs are from shoemart - barrie last, double oak leather sole. When I got the shoe, shoemart had one (yes, just one) ravello NST in plaza/commando ... but it was too big and I decided to get the barrie lasted NSTs. I noticed that they still have a revello full-strap slip on in revello!
https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin..._SHELL_CORDOVAN_REVELLO&ps=&start=0&rpro=6846

I really need to fix my camera and start posting pics.


----------



## davemx66

CrackedCrab said:


>


Great looking shoes and the color is just awesome!


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Thanks mac, still hesitating on the Tingleys,still thinking...
> 
> srivats thanks, is your cigar Plaza/commando if so that's a rare shoe...post pics, this thread needs pics, I started by getting a relatively cheap camera at Walgreens and it works fine...
> 
> Today, something very different and not Trad. I think Walt Whitman said "I contain multitudes" so here for you are my Gucci witch slip ons in the color "petrol" which is a deep dirty green like oil.
> 
> They are not much on construction, but I like them. And girls apparently do to, I have gotten more compliments on these than all of my EG/Alden/Lobb combined...go figure.


CC:
Just goes to show you that women don't know footwear. Just the styles. I have alot of italian footwear and they are not as well constructed but they are stylish. D&G, Gucci, Prada. I love them as well. But the Alden shells are special. BTW, just got my Alden BB tassels in #8. Wore them at home for a dinner party last night. I like the look alot more than I thought. My next shoe is either the PTB in whiskey, The cigar tassel or the Ron Rider NST shell in dark cognac. I will think about it.


----------



## Crownship

*Saturday's Modern Gunboats*

















I went through the search on this thread to see how many times I've worn these shoes and some others the past several months.
It's amazing how little I wear some of my shoes.
But they're there when I need them.

Allen Edmonds "Hillcrest"
Bicycle toe blucher
double oak sole
chili calf


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Your Gucci's are interesting

CS,
Your AE collection is O/S


----------



## CrackedCrab

C&J / Polo Cordovan boots, 10+ years heavy wear:


----------



## Pr B

*Clogs Today*

I wore Sanita clogs to church this morning. Professional Cabrio in cordovan (AKA Bordo). ()

And Haflinger clogs at home. Wool felt Grizzley, with leather trim, in charcoal. (https://www.haflinger-usa.com/products.php?id=5&tablenum=60&subid=6#)

Trad only for Scandinavia and in places with significant Scandinavian immigration.... And mighty comfy! My feet feel great. And I spent several hours on my feet today.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Good looking B&H


----------



## Crownship

My prized possessions. 
End the week with one of my favorites.

Alden Long Wings
Mahogany Shell Cordovan


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CC,
> Your Gucci's are interesting
> 
> CS,
> Your AE collection is O/S


Thank you.


----------



## srivats

CC, those mahogany longwings are beautiful. Probably the most beautiful aldens I have seen so far. Keep them safe!


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
O/S long wing (B&H) with argyles


----------



## babycatcher

CS--If had those, they would be my prized shoes too! Outstanding!


----------



## babycatcher

Going back to a staple, taking a break from all the boots:










Alden LHS #8


----------



## Crownship

An Alden staple

Alden plain toe
Brown Alpine Calf


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> CC, those mahogany longwings are beautiful. Probably the most beautiful aldens I have seen so far. Keep them safe!


Thank you



mcarthur said:


> CS,
> O/S long wing (B&H) with argyles


Thanks Mac. Looking forward to your posts.



babycatcher said:


> CS--If had those, they would be my prized shoes too! Outstanding!


Thanks BC. I guess any shell that's whiskey, cigar, ravello or mahogany would be considered a prize today. Not too much of it around.
Looks like you, Mac, xdry and LeatherSoul have the lion's share of the tan/brown shell footwear.
It keeps me inspired.


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
+1 986 and argyles

CS,
I like your artillery


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle!

Today:










Alden high boot, snuff


----------



## jhcam8

^ bc - what sole is on these?


----------



## babycatcher

They are on the modified last. They have a flex welt sole, with a trubalance heel.

best

BC


----------



## CrackedCrab

*^^bc *I've always been curious, do you order your same size on the modified? And what is the fit like? And where do you get them -- does anyone have multiple models in stock, or is it a custom thing. I have lots of Aldens but the modified is a mystery to me.
Signed,
mystified in San Francisco


----------



## babycatcher

I do indeed order my usual size in modified. I sometimes find modified stuff at Shoe Mart in their "seconds"---though I can never find anything wrong with most of the shoes.

The place that carries a LOT of modified is Moulded Shoe---some of it in shell, too. I have a couple of captoe boots, the snuff I wore today, and a wingtip blucher in cigar. In terms of how they feel at the end day, the modified last is my favorite by far, but the choices are much more limited.

BC


----------



## CrackedCrab

*^^bc* thank you for the response, that's excactly what I needed to know. I will check those sources out.


----------



## Crownship

Wore these to my first NBA game tonight.
I'm not a huge fan of sports but my nephew and his buds had fun.
Timberwolves lost. Oh well. 
Maybe if the Timberwolves had been wearing sharkskin basketball shoes they could've distracted the Raptors.

Allen Edmonds "Belmont"
Split-toe blucher
Merlot/burgundy sharkskin


----------



## srivats

^ Talk about exotic leather! CS, how do you maintain these?


----------



## babycatcher

^ I really like the raisins, but I dont have the guts.

Something new today:










Alden plain toe boot, #8


----------



## jhcam8

Alden No. 8 shell chukka


----------



## srivats

^BC, awesome boots!


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

JH8.
good looking burgundy shell chukkas

BC,
+1 for your burgundy shell PTB boots
Leather or commando soles?


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "Dellwood"
Algonquin split toe
chili calf
mini-lug sole


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ I really like the raisins, but I dont have the guts.
> 
> Something new today:
> 
> Alden plain toe boot, #8


Nice boots.
Wearing raisin split-toes at first may require a bit of *"I like them and if you don't, I don't care"* attitude. But like most of my shoes I forget what I'm wearing until I look down. 
So no attitude is required.



srivats said:


> ^ Talk about exotic leather! CS, how do you maintain these?


Sharkskin is as tough as iron. Not really but it's hard like plastic. It doesn't scuff. I clean them with a damp cloth when needed just like my other shoes.
Every once in a great while I'll use leather conditioner.
They don't require polish. 
They're very low maintainance


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni polo
Bernini belt
Kiton pant
Brioni socks
DE bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle and CS. The boots actually have crepe souls---my first pair with them---very very comfortable.


----------



## Crownship

Classic gunboats.

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
Long wing-tips
burgundy shell cordovan

This description was taken from the 2002 Allen Edmonds catalog.
This is one pair of shoes I drooled at for a couple years before I got them.
Sometimes you get what you really want.

*An Allen Edmonds trademark. Five-eyelet, 
long wing-tip blucher features full leather linings, 
arch saddle-stitch construction and split reverse-welt.
Plus it has a double oak leather sole and custom heel.*
_Cordovan quantities limited based on availability of materials._


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
+1 for your AE Dellwood and your AE Macneil


----------



## Ron_A

CS - Awesome AE MacNeil's. Those are some beautiful shoes!


----------



## babycatcher

^Agree! CS---you must have some serious closet space.

Today:










Alden wing tip blucher, cigar


----------



## Tonyp

A day for cigars.

Wearing Alden Straight tip captoe bluchers in Cigar Shell, Olive OTC argyles from O'connells.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> +1 for your AE Dellwood and your AE Macneil


Thanks Mac



Ron_A said:


> CS - Awesome AE MacNeil's. Those are some beautiful shoes!


Thank you


babycatcher said:


> ^Agree! CS---you must have some serious closet space.


BC-Nice cigar.
Nope. No closet space is left. I filled it up. Well, not quite.
But I did make some custom cedar shoe racks that fill the closet space, and the racks are full. My office has one closet devoted to shoes. I don't know if I should be proud or concerned with that.
But if you keep looking at this thread you'll be in the same position with no more closet space.


----------



## srivats

Crownship said:


> But if you keep looking at this thread you'll be in the same position with no more closet space.


Absolutely ... I already have my next 4 shoe purchases planned out, and the sole responsibility is this thread, and the frequent posters (you know who you are!) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

My first of two pairs of burgundy shell AE Bradleys with leather soles.

Allen Edmonds "Bradley"
Algonquin split-toe
stout welt
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
I like your cigar wing tips

CS,
thumbs up for your AE burgundy shell bradley


----------



## etown883

Have those same Bradleys, they look great from jeans to even a flannel suit!


----------



## LeicaLad

My pair of Bradley's should arrive in a couple days. AE is discontinuing these and they are on discount. There's a sale going on now that give's you another 15% off! 

I couldn't resist, 'cause I been lookin' at 'em here!


----------



## Crownship

LeicaLad said:


> My pair of Bradley's should arrive in a couple days. AE is discontinuing these and they are on discount. There's a sale going on now that give's you another 15% off!
> 
> I couldn't resist, 'cause I been lookin' at 'em here!


You'll enjoy them. The design is timeless.
And they're a good solid shoe that goes with almost anything from casual to dress.


----------



## Crownship

First part of the day I wore these to my nephew's basketball game. Not quite the NBA level we attended earlier this week. But at 11 he has potential.
Allen Edmonds "Walton"
Burnished Chili Calf


























I haven't worn these in ages. Actually it was May the last time I posted these. My how time flies.
The wife and I kept it simple for Valentines Day. I went and picked up take out BBQ.
These are the shoes I wore "out" to get the food.

Allen Edmonds "Brookwood"
Tassel loafer
Chili Burnished Calf

Description from 2002 AE catalog

*Skin-stitched moc-toe is enhanced with
braided side lacing and tassels. Full leather
linings, single oak leather sole*


----------



## eagle2250

^^ Crownship: Those AE Brookwoods are absolutely stunning! The braided lacing really sets them off. Now if AE were to reintroduce that model to their line-up, maybe...?


----------



## srivats

CS, your tassels are the first pair of tassels I really really like. Infact, I like them better than the iconic alden ones ... For the life of me, I cannot beleive that AE discontinued that model. Who makes these decisions? They gotta be given a stern talking to!


----------



## clemsontiger

Waiting on a parade in the French Quarter. Martin Dingman rubber soled moccasin's.










It was the Krewe of Barkus, a krewe dedicated to dogs:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Crownship said:


> My first of two pairs of burgundy shell AE Bradleys with leather soles.


Why do you have two pair?​


----------



## Crownship

LeicaLad said:


> My pair of Bradley's should arrive in a couple days. AE is discontinuing these and they are on discount. There's a sale going on now that give's you another 15% off!
> 
> I couldn't resist, 'cause I been lookin' at 'em here!


I knew your name looked familiar. I just remembered.
Before I became a member last year I was checking out the photos on this thread. 
You had the photos in the chopper with Alden boots in the mideast.
You had some great shots from those choppers.
Good to see you alive and posting.


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ Crownship: Those AE Brookwoods are absolutely stunning! The braided lacing really sets them off. Now if AE were to reintroduce that model to their line-up, maybe...?


I have a feeling Allen Edmonds may do that. Seems they've been getting on the ball to bring the classics back. 
I know an AE rep is a member on this forum and I wouldn't doubt he or she looks at this thread to get ideas about what the public wants. 
So I agree, bring them back, true AE fans want them.



Peak and Pine said:


> Why do you have two pair?​


 The first pair I bought 2-3 years ago have leather soles.
The second pair have rubber soles with padded insoles.

Now the real reason.
I have 2 pairs of burgundy shell Bradleys is because the 2nd pair were such a fantastic price 
I wouldn't have passed them up even if they had been identical to the first pair with leather soles.


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> CC, TonyP, Mac - all great shoes. Keep posting pics.
> 
> Mac, I am only warming to the tassels recerntly, I used to think they looked silly. I don't think I can wear one yet, maybe down the road I won't mind wearing one! The color on your tassels is amazing, cigar shell ages beautifully well.





Crownship said:


> It's just a matter of time before you have a pair.
> Anything you look at long enough turns into curiosity which turns into desire. Desire turns into want and want will eventually turn into need.
> When you need it that's when you'll get it.
> Mark this post and remember it.
> I'll give you 1-4 months and you'll be shopping for tassel loafers.





srivats said:


> CS, your tassels are the first pair of tassels I really really like. Infact, I like them better than the iconic alden ones ... For the life of me, I cannot beleive that AE discontinued that model. Who makes these decisions? They gotta be given a stern talking to!


See! I told ya so. It's just a matter of time until you'll have a pair.


----------



## Crownship

Took the wife shopping and walking at the mall in these.

Allen Edmonds "Randolph"
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Your Randolph's are ideal for walking in the Mall of Americas


----------



## LeicaLad

Crownship said:


> I knew your name looked familiar. I just remembered.
> Before I became a member last year I was checking out the photos on this thread.
> You had the photos in the chopper with Alden boots in the mideast.
> You had some great shots from those choppers.
> Good to see you alive and posting.


You are kind. Yes, I was building roads on the Afghan-NWFP border. Most of my project areas became too difficult for either Pak army engineers or local contractors. I was pretty glad to return to areas where I get shot at much less frequently! The chopper shots were part of the annual opium crop survey. It's going on now, but with only local spotters.

When my Bradleys arrive, I'll post homage shots in your honor.


----------



## srivats

Crownship said:


> See! I told ya so. It's just a matter of time until you'll have a pair.


CS, yes, I beleive you ... I will start saving up for a pair 

Your full strap penny loafers look great ... I like the color a lot, burgundy but different from alden #8. Does AE still make this shoe, or have they stopped production?

BTW, I found this on SF today, you might want to take a look:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=102244


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden suede wing tip boot

It will be Topsiders the rest of the week...making the pilgrimage to the Mecca of the 12 and under set....Disney


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Your Randolph's are ideal for walking in the Mall of Americas


That's where we went.



LeicaLad said:


> You are kind. Yes, I was building roads on the Afghan-NWFP border. Most of my project areas became too difficult for either Pak army engineers or local contractors. I was pretty glad to return to areas where I get shot at much less frequently! The chopper shots were part of the annual opium crop survey. It's going on now, but with only local spotters.
> 
> When my Bradleys arrive, I'll post homage shots in your honor.


Looking forward to the pics.



srivats said:


> CS, yes, I beleive you ... I will start saving up for a pair
> 
> Your full strap penny loafers look great ... I like the color a lot, burgundy but different from alden #8. Does AE still make this shoe, or have they stopped production?
> 
> BTW, I found this on SF today, you might want to take a look:
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=102244


Thanks for the heads up. I have my eye on a couple of pairs. Hopefully they'll negotiate on the price being some shoes are10+ years old.
Great to see those old models though.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> Alden suede wing tip boot
> It will be Topsiders the rest of the week...making the pilgrimage to the Mecca of the 12 and under set....Disney


Yay! The happiest place in the world. I love Disney World and Disneyland.
I lost track how many times my wife and I have been to Disney World together. Maybe 6-8. And Disneyland a couple times. 
It's always nice to get away from this cold winter and land into sunny Florida or southern California.
Which one are you going to?


----------



## babycatcher

3rd trip for me. We went the 1st time more on a lark, and weren't prepared for rhe begging to go again as soon as we left/ Magic Kingdom and Epcot this year, and will be on the lookout for some shoes with mouse ears. They have some decent outlet malls in Orlando too.

The kids have a blast, but after this winter, I would be content to sit out on a nice warm asphalt parking lot and be almost as happy!


----------



## Peak and Pine

babycatcher said:


> 3rd trip for me. We went the 1st time more on a lark, and weren't prepared for rhe begging to go again as soon as we left/ Magic Kingdom and Epcot this year, and will be on the lookout for some shoes with mouse ears. *They have some decent outlet malls in Orlando too.*


They also have, to my eyes, the world's biggest Goodwill store. (It's on Orange Blossom at Sand Lake Drive). Just came back from 3 days in Orlando. Epcot was something of a snooze, but Universal, wow!​


----------



## Crownship

*Monday Gunboats*

Older photo of B&H
















I just wore these but I wanted to wear them for the few hours of running around I needed to do.

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Nice suede boots with argyles

CS,
Shell LWB are B&H


----------



## eagle2250

babycatcher said:


> ...It will be Topsiders the rest of the week...making the pilgrimage to the Mecca of the 12 and under set....Disney


...and life goes on. Over the years we took the kids on the (seemingly) obligatory trips to Disneyland and Disney World and now Grandma and Papa stay at home dog sitting, while our oldest daughter, her husband and three kids make the "pilgrimage" to Disney World.

Have you worn your Topsiders on previous Disney trips...that's a lot of walking for Topsiders. Although, Quoddy Trails, with their contoured foot-bed could work well!  Have a great trip!!


----------



## babycatcher

Looking good CS--keep the B&H alive this week.

Eagle, great advice sir. I actually was still breaking these in at Disney last year, and paid the price a bit, in the form of a raw heel, but now they are great:










I did not love these when I first got them, as the look is very different than the traditional white, siped sole. But, the lining is very soft, and the thick sole is very comfortable.

I have a couple of pairs of Quoddy's, but I do not find them as comfortable as these. Quoddy's are certainly lightweight, and offer good arch support for the type of shoe they are, but the camp sole is pretty thin.

Trying out some of the beautiful shoes I have seen posted by members of the forum over the past year, I have learned that B & H tends to be most comfortable for me, and double soles work better for me than single. But, of course,everyone's foot will respond a bit differently.

Have a great week all.


----------



## ardbeg1977

Crownship said:


> Older photo of B&H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wore these but I wanted to wear them for the few hours of running around I needed to do.
> 
> Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
> Burgundy shell cordovan


Love 'em CS!!


----------



## jhcam8

Alden PTB, no. 8 shell
BB Argyles


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Looking good CS--keep the B&H alive this week.
> 
> ll.


Oh great. Now this is going to be the 
*What footwear is Crownship wearing Today* thread.
Come on folks, post some more photos of *your* shoes.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

As I was driving to a meeting tonight snow came out of no where.
No Tingley overshoes to save the evening so I had to side-step the new snow and slush.
Maybe I'll fly down to Disney World like BC and enjoy some nice hot and dry asphalt.

Allen Edmonds "Park Avenue"
Brown burnished calf


----------



## Crownship

ardbeg1977 said:


> Love 'em CS!!


Thank you



jhcam8 said:


> [
> Alden PTB, no. 8 shell
> BB Argyles


 Can't go wrong with those.^


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
You need to have a pair of tingley's in your attache case

Jim,
thumbs up shell PTB and argyles


----------



## citizenk

*Grenson Wingtip Boots*

https://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grensonwingtipbootsst6.jpg


----------



## citizenk

*What Good Taste!*

My. my those Russian skinheads have good taste! Too bad I can't read Cyrillic! And they use Kiwi-brand polish too, my stars!

But my boots are Grensons, not Doc Martens, and they're cordovan not Doc Marten red...

Have a great day!


----------



## AlanC

Alden 984s


----------



## jhcam8

Crownship said:


> Can't go wrong with those.^





mcarthur said:


> Jim,
> thumbs up shell PTB and argyles


Thank you for the complimentsand your excellent examples.


----------



## LeicaLad

Well, the fruits of the AE sale have arrived.

My brand new Bradleys are handsome. I would have preferred a bit stronger #8 color, rather than the slight reddish but mostly brown that they appear. But they are still quite nice.

Paired with comfy denim, as I'm working at home.

I am a wide E to EEE fit. These are E and a bit tight. I hope they relax enough to be as comfortable as they are good looking.

Thanks to the advice here. Good buy on these. The sale is still on!!


----------



## srivats

LeicaLad, theb bradleys look very nice. I like the stiching on the top as well the execution of the split toe. A slightly different take compared to aldens. The color is very nice too! Enjoy those shells, and please do post keep posting pics, I'd love to see how they age.

CS, the longwings are awesome. I wore my vintage hanovers today, they are one of my favourites now. Tomorrow it will be one of the aldens, maybe the cigar NSTs. They need more breaking in.

Alan, are those the 984s you had resoled by alden? They look great with khakis.

jhcam8, I have #8 PTBs too and they were my first shell aldens. I was an alden convert the moment I saw those shoes. Wear them in good health!

Mac, I miss seeing your immaculate shell+argyle combos. Please start posting again if you find time !!


----------



## AlanC

srivats said:


> Alan, are those the 984s you had resoled by alden? They look great with khakis.


Yes, thanks!

Maiden voyage for these Alden 563s


----------



## Reddington

AE merlot Park Ave


----------



## srivats

Alan, the 563 tassels look fabulous. Gotta love that shell. Wear them in good health for years to come.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> You need to have a pair of tingley's in your attache case


After lastnight I'll make sure to keep a pair in the car so I'm not caught off guard again. 
Minnesota weather is too unpredictable. Our weather forecasters are frequently wrong.


----------



## Crownship

Good to see more postings today.

Selectiv-Are those the C&Js? Black captoes are always in style.

AlanC. Pretty sure I read a moderator isn't supposed to post more than one photo of shoes within 12 hours. Nice 563s.

LeicaLad- Good looking shoes. Like I said earlier it's one of my favorite AE models.
It should be awhile until you polish your shells but I know AEs shell cordovan burgundy polish may have more of the color your looking for. That polish has more cordovan tint than the brown some AE shell shoes come with.

Also I bought my Bradleys a little snug but now they fit nice. I usually don't buy shoes snug from the start but I knew the shell would conform because they weren't too tight to begin with. 
But if they're too tight it might be worth exchanging them.


Reddington- Dig the merlot. One of AEs better colors.


----------



## Crownship

This is another pair I haven't worn or posted in ages, May.
I'm of the camp that you can't have too many pairs of black shoes.

Allen Edmonds "Chester"
Black custom calf


----------



## mcarthur

^nice B&H. I like black shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Citizenk,
yor grenson shell wingtip boots look good

Leicalad,
I like your shell bradleys

Red,
Park Avenue merlot are very sharp

Alan,
+1 for shell tassels slip on


----------



## Sir Royston

Loake Brogues that have sadly got something like tar on them I have just noticed!!

Hilditch and Key Socks and Albert Thurston Sock suspenders


----------



## citizenk

*Alden Chukkas in Kudu*

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldenchukkas002ka7.jpg

https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldenchukkas004in9.jpg


----------



## Selectiv

Crownship said:


> Selectiv-Are those the C&Js? Black captoes are always in style.


Yep, C&Js:icon_smile_wink:
These also. My favourite pair:


----------



## clemsontiger

Looking good Selectiv


----------



## jhcam8

Nice garters, Sir Roy!


----------



## Crownship

Another AE favorite I haven't posted since last August.

I've read some don't like Allen Edmonds Chili Burnished Calf matched with dark colored pants like grays and blues.
I think it goes great together. I'm not the subtle type when it comes to my shoes.

Allen Edmonds Bradley
Algonquin split-toe
Chili burnished calf


----------



## Reddington

My favourite shoes...AE MacNeil's


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
Thumbs up for your shell MacNeil and argyles


----------



## jhcam8

Forgot to post these yesterday.

Black Fleece pebble grain longwings


----------



## rebel222

JM Weston Burgundy Wingtips


----------



## srivats

Lots of nice wingtips gentlemen ... Red, I like your MacNeils. How long old are those gunboats?


----------



## Reddington

srivats said:


> Lots of nice wingtips gentlemen ... Reddington, I like your MacNeils. How long old are those gunboats?


Thanks. They're over 6 months old and they're size 9.5.

Cheers.


----------



## srivats

^ Nice aging so far. Sorry about the bad sentence earlier, I feel dumb for 'How long old'. I wanted to ask how long you've been wearing them, but since that might be misunderstood I changed it to 'how old' but I did not clear out the word 'long' - d'oh! (we need a homer smiley)


----------



## jhcam8

New old stock Florshiem pebblegrain longwings.
BB argyles


----------



## CrackedCrab

back to basics, C&J for Polo Cordovan pennies:
Let's all agree that the different shades in the hide should be considered Trad, and adding to the character of the shoe.


----------



## Crownship

It was a great day for wing-tips.

Alden Long wing-tips
Antique brown calf


----------



## Crownship

Great posts today guys.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## mcarthur

CS, CC, Rebel, and Jim
Nice looking shoes. Thank you for posting


----------



## babycatcher

I found these waiting for me:










Longwing, whiskey shell


----------



## srivats

^BC, they are stunning. Wear them in good health!


----------



## LeicaLad

Tricker's Bourton in Acorn.










I know that Tricker's are not highly favored in this crowd, but I rather like them. These are clearly more of a country style, but, then again, so am I.



First photo w/flash. Second with nasty neon.










Cheers!


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> I found these waiting for me:
> 
> Longwing, whiskey shell


Back so soon?
Those trips to Disney always seem to go so quick. Especially in the winter when you have to come home and face the snow and wind chills and...
Well you had some shell long wings to come home to so you were probably looking forward to getting home.


----------



## Crownship

LeicaLad said:


> Tricker's Bourton in Acorn.
> 
> I know that Tricker's are not highly favored in this crowd, but I rather like them. These are clearly more of a country style, but, then again, so am I.
> 
> Cheers!


I actually like how Trickers punches larger holes for their broguing on thier wing-tips and the thick leather soles I've seen on the website.

I especially like Trickers wing-tip boots.
They have some nice styles but they don't gear the sizes toward big American feet.


----------



## LeicaLad

Crownship said:


> I actually like how Trickers punches larger holes for their broguing on thier wing-tips and the thick leather soles I've seen on the website.
> 
> I especially like Trickers wing-tip boots.
> They have some nice styles but they don't gear the sizes toward big American feet.


My feet aren't as long as your boats, but I'm still in the E to EEE range in width. I am quite surprised by this "5" fitting in the Bourton having adequate width for me. I was planning to accept them as equivalent to a US "D", but these are as comfy in width as my new Bradley's in "E". Actually, the Bradleys are slightly more snug in width than are these Bourton. Not expected, but true.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> I found these waiting for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longwing, whiskey shell


Nephew,
Great looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## Crownship

It was warming up and the snow was nearly gone. Now it's winter all over again. 
Brit loafers and cords.

John Lobb "Lopez"
Black calf


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks gentlemen. You all look great as always. I enjoy the "Country" look of Trickers--had not seen these before.

I was a bit coy with the maker of the longwings. I was curious if it would be immediately obvious that they were not Alden.

I could not seem to find Alden LW’s in whiskey anywhere. The traditional sources did not even seem to to know if they would be made again.

I had seen Ron Rider’s blog, and decided to give him a try. He turned out to be a true pleasure to work with, and he kept me in the loop the whole time. These were in the works since October, and whiskey shell via Horween is very hard to come by indeed--that was the rate limiting step. The shoes were completed within a few weeks of Horween delivering the material.

I usually wear 9E on the Barrie last, more for the room at the ball of the foot than the heel. Ron suggested I go with 9.5 B/EE, and it turned out to be a perfect fit. Apparently, they can tweak the ball of the foot in the last pretty easily. I had also requested the black edging—my Alden whiskey LHS came with this, and I really liked the contrast. Other than some minor styling differences, I cannot easily tell these are a different maker than my Aldens, which I see as a plus. 

The differences as I see them are:

1. The lines around the toe are a tiny bit more sleek, but just a little if you are looking hard.

2. The overall weight of the shoe is a bit lighter. Although they have double soles, the are about the weight and flexibility of my Alden saddles with a single sole.

3. The Tirolese welt doesn't have visible stitching like a storm welt.

The are Blake/Rapid welted rather than Goodyear, but I dont think that affects how they feel when being worn.

Overall, I am extremely pleased, and am going to start planning a wingtip bal boot soon. I am not yet ready to forsake Alden, but it nice to have some other options, with some custom detailing. Plus, I am reassured it is Horween shell.

Overall--very pleased. Thank you for the compliments. For those of you wishing you could still get a "one off" from Alden---you want want to give Ron a try.

Best

BC

PS: I have no conflict of interest or anything else to disclose---just a happy customer.


----------



## Tonyp

CS, great Lobb Lopez' I hve been looking around for a pair of those in a light brown color. I just din't feel like paying $1000. Wear did you get yours?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

babycatcher said:


> Thanks gentlemen. You all look great as always. I enjoy the "Country" look of Trickers--had not seen these before.
> 
> I was a bit coy with the maker of the longwings. I was curious if it would be immediately obvious that they were not Alden.
> 
> I could not seem to find Alden LW's in whiskey anywhere. The traditional sources did not even seem to to know if they would be made again.
> 
> I had seen Ron Rider's blog, and decided to give him a try. He turned out to be a true pleasure to work with, and he kept me in the loop the whole time. These were in the works since October, and whiskey shell via Horween is very hard to come by indeed--that was the rate limiting step. The shoes were completed within a few weeks of Horween delivering the material.
> 
> I usually wear 9E on the Barrie last, more for the room at the ball of the foot than the heel. Ron suggested I go with 9.5 B/EE, and it turned out to be a perfect fit. Apparently, they can tweak the ball of the foot in the last pretty easily. I had also requested the black edging-my Alden whiskey LHS came with this, and I really liked the contrast. Other than some minor styling differences, I cannot easily tell these are a different maker than my Aldens, which I see as a plus.
> 
> The differences as I see them are:
> 
> 1. The lines around the toe are a tiny bit more sleek, but just a little if you are looking hard.
> 
> 2. The overall weight of the shoe is a bit lighter. Although they have double soles, the are about the weight and flexibility of my Alden saddles with a single sole.
> 
> 3. The Tirolese welt doesn't have visible stitching like a storm welt.
> 
> The are Blake/Rapid welted rather than Goodyear, but I dont think that affects how they feel when being worn.
> 
> Overall, I am extremely pleased, and am going to start planning a wingtip bal boot soon. I am not yet ready to forsake Alden, but it nice to have some other options, with some custom detailing. Plus, I am reassured it is Horween shell.
> 
> Overall--very pleased. Thank you for the compliments. For those of you wishing you could still get a "one off" from Alden---you want want to give Ron a try.
> 
> Best
> 
> BC
> 
> PS: I have no conflict of interest or anything else to disclose---just a happy customer.


I thought something was funny...

Ron's a great guy btw!


----------



## Crownship

Tonyp said:


> CS, great Lobb Lopez' I hve been looking around for a pair of those in a light brown color. I just din't feel like paying $1000. Wear did you get yours?


I bought both pairs on Ebay.
I've seen John Lobb loafers up for auction quite a bit lately. New $200-$600+


----------



## Crownship

When the cold and snow hit, the boots come out.

Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
brown suede chukkas
mini-lug sole


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
nice suede chukkas with argyles


----------



## babycatcher

Love those chukkas!

Today:










Alden suede wing tip boot


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> nice suede chukkas with argyles


Mac-Thank you



babycatcher said:


> Love those chukkas!


Thanks. I wouldn't mind having a pair of wing-tip boots in my stable. But I'm slow to buy shoes since my shoe wardrobe is large.
I can always give more shoes away then I can make room for more.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Love those chukkas!
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden suede wing tip boot


Nephew,
Thumbs up


----------



## Crownship

The weather is still below 20 so the cords stay on.
Decided to wear the spectators anyway.

Allen Edmonds "Fairway"
Brown smooth/pebble grain calf


----------



## srivats

CS, great shoes. Hadn't seen this one before!


----------



## dandypauper

AE Byrons, brown suede


----------



## babycatcher

Really nice suede Byrons

CS--spectators are outstanding, and never for faint of heart


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> CS, great shoes. Hadn't seen this one before!





babycatcher said:


> Really nice suede Byrons
> 
> CS--spectators are outstanding, and never for faint of heart


Thank you


----------



## Crownship

*Plain-toe Tuesday*










This is an old photo from last Sept.

I wore these with jeans today. Somedays it's nice to dress casual. But casual to me usually includes nice shoes with jeans.

Allen Edmonds "Leeds"
Plaintoe blucher
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## srivats

^ CS, wonderful shine on your AE shells. You take great care of your shoes! I like the color very much, and I will probably get a AE shell longwing later this year. I also like how the welt runs around the shoe (even in the heel area). 360 welt, right?

Very interesting to see the creasing patten on your shoes - most are symmetric on both feet. My shoes rarely crease like this. My right foot is a tad wider and longer than my left foot and the creasing is different on each shoe. You can see this in all the shoes in my rotation. Everyone has a distinct creasing pattern, and this adds to the patina of the shoes, I guess 

Incidentally, I also wore my alden PTBs with grey chinos today. =)


----------



## The Swedish Chef

Crownship said:


> When the cold and snow hit, the boots come out.
> 
> Allen Edmonds "Stanford"
> brown suede chukkas
> mini-lug sole


Great looking boots!

Can I ask if these are really suitable for snowy conditions? I've been looking for a pair of boots that I can wear in the snow over here and had dismissed that type of material as being too vulnerable to the wet conditions.


----------



## dandypauper

thanks for the compliments on the suede byrons.

does anyone know what i can do about the unseemly creasing near the toe? on leather, this would be the same color and could almost be "polished out." what to do with suede?

thanks
-Matt


----------



## Crownship

The Swedish Chef said:


> Great looking boots!
> 
> Can I ask if these are really suitable for snowy conditions? I've been looking for a pair of boots that I can wear in the snow over here and had dismissed that type of material as being too vulnerable to the wet conditions.


Thanks
These boots wouldn't be suitable for walking through snow. I do spray them with Kiwi rain & stain protector. But these are really for dress and not a hiking boot.
If necessary I'll wear overshoes to protect them from salt and slush.


----------



## Crownship

dandypauper said:


> thanks for the compliments on the suede byrons.
> 
> does anyone know what i can do about the unseemly creasing near the toe? on leather, this would be the same color and could almost be "polished out." what to do with suede?
> 
> thanks
> -Matt


Suede is pretty low maintainance. But all leather creases.

I use a damp cloth to gently clean scuffed and creased areas on my suede. 
A cloth is alot gentler than a brush.
Sometimes I'll use a brush to raise the nap while the leather is a little damp or after using a suede cleaner.

Aggressive brushing can and will wear away the nap leaving a smooth spot if you're not careful.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> I found these waiting for me:
> 
> Longwing, whiskey shell


I believe Alden puts more dye on their #8 shell unlike AE that seems to leave the shell as it is from Horween. 
Did you see a difference between the whiskey on these vs your Alden whiskey?


----------



## jhcam8

Black Fleece boots
BB houndstooth socks
Old classic fit LLBean jeans


----------



## srivats

^ jhcam8, very nice pebble grain boots.


----------



## jhcam8

^ Srivats - nice avatar :icon_smile:


----------



## Andy S.

Wow those boots are sweet! And the socks are awesome too. Nice


----------



## jhcam8

Andy S. said:


> Wow those boots are sweet! And the socks are awesome too. Nice


Thank you , Sir.


----------



## babycatcher

Crownship said:


> I believe Alden puts more dye on their #8 shell unlike AE that seems to leave the shell as it is from Horween.
> Did you see a difference between the whiskey on these vs your Alden whiskey?


I think that is true for #8, but I did not see a difference here

BC


----------



## Crownship

One of my first pairs of Allen Edmonds. And also discontinued.
My first pair of AEs are the same.
These aren't elegant but they're comfortable, big and....heavy.
These were made on Allen Edmonds #3 last which is very similar to Aldens Barrie last.

Big shoes for big American feet.

*Allen Edmonds Brentwood*
Black calf
Four eyelet blucher
folded overlay moc-toe plug
Double oak sole


----------



## srivats

^ Great shine on the AEs. 

I am wearing my vintage Hanover shell longwings with grey chinos (my fav. combo for cordovan shells) and been complimented thrice !


----------



## epfunk

CROWNSHIP... I love those Brentwood's. I saw a pair of these once at Century 21 years ago and couldn't quite pull the trigger because funds were extremely tight at the time. I was proud of myself when I left the store for having self restraint. I only made it a couple of blocks and changed my mind. I went back but when I got there maybe twenty minutes later they were gone. I always think of that when I see a pair of these...

Anyway, love the shoes!


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> ^ Great shine on the AEs.
> 
> I am wearing my vintage Hanover shell longwings with grey chinos (my fav. combo for cordovan shells) and been complimented thrice !


Thanks



epfunk said:


> CROWNSHIP... I love those Brentwood's. I saw a pair of these once at Century 21 years ago and couldn't quite pull the trigger because funds were extremely tight at the time. I was proud of myself when I left the store for having self restraint. I only made it a couple of blocks and changed my mind. I went back but when I got there maybe twenty minutes later they were gone. I always think of that when I see a pair of these...
> 
> Anyway, love the shoes!


Thanks.
There are several pairs of shoes and boots from Allen Edmonds, Alden and Florsheim I think about years later that I regret not purchasing.

One was a special make up of Allen Edmonds Bradley in black shell cordovan with a split reverse welt and double oak soles like the Brentwood.

The other was Allen Edmonds Sterling, a black alligator skin cap-toe.
A pair of Alden cap-toe boots, black calf.
A pair of Allen Edmonds Auburn wing-tips, chili calf

And several others. But those four really stand out and almost bring tears to my eyes. Not really.
But it taught me a lesson. If I really want something that isn't likely to cross my path again, buy it. I can always make more money.
OK. Just to be honest, I don't live my life by that lesson.

The reason I don't have all the shoes that I wanted is because being smart with my money took priority over another pair of shoes.
But now if those shoes crossed my path at the right price, I'd buy them.


----------



## Reddington

AE MacNeil, black calf


----------



## Crownship

After I got home I thought I'd take a picture of my driveway with all of the "over excited rain" that we call snow.
Many of you from warmer climates have never experienced this stuff. In this state the best tires are snow tires.
Without snow tires my car would not get up my driveway. What you can't see is that I have to drive up an incline to get my cars into the gararge.

These boots are nearly the same as snow tires on my car vs all season tires.
All season tires just don't cut the mustard here.








Basically you can see from this photo I'd rather stay home where it's warm and eat. Or fly to Hawaii, or Florida, or southern California. Someplace warm without snow.

This is another pair of shoes/boots I haven't posted in awhile.
Last time I posted these in May I just finished doing yard work in them.
It wasn't until I saw so many boots posted on this thread last spring that I decided to see if these boots could be shined up to look more like dress boots.
Before that I mainly used them to do house work related stuff like shoveling snow, mowing the yard and other things I'd like to outsource someday.

These boots don't shine up too well because they're not calf. I believe it's Chromexcel leather which is a trademark of Horween. The leather is tanned for more rugged shoes and boots.

Allen Edmonds Cap-toe Boots
Brown chromexcel leather
vibram sole with removeable orthotic

OK folks, let's post your shoes. I don't know how exciting a one man show of shoes can be.
Next time instead of posting the snow in my driveway I'll post photos of fishing houses on frozen Lake Minnetonka. 
Or I may catch someone snowmobiling on one of many lakes near by.

Or maybe I'll find a car falling through the ice because someone thought it was safe to drive on after fishing.
Whatever the scenario I'll keep posting shoes but I'll guarantee they won't be pictures taken inside of a fishing house or car fallen through ice.


----------



## Bezalel

Crownship, even your "work boots" are very nice.

Most of us only own a few pairs of shoes, so it wouldn't take us long to go through all the shoes we were wearing, and it would get repetitive, etc. But I hope in month to buy a digital camera, so I'll be able to contribute for a few days.


----------



## rebel222

Not the most trad item, but a classic.

Johnston & Murphy Handmade Cap Toes. I am itching to score some of these in a wingtip. I have seen a few lately, but not my size.


----------



## citizenk

*Alden Black Suede*

https://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldenblacksuede.jpg
https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldenblacksuedeii.jpg

worn the day before yesterday...


----------



## citizenk

*Loake Chukkas*

https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=loaketanchukkasii.jpg

sure wish I could figure out how to make the pics bigger...oh well...


----------



## srivats

citizenk said:


> sure wish I could figure out how to make the pics bigger...oh well...


Easy ... just use the link the smaller image is pointing to:


----------



## srivats

Crownship said:


> These boots don't shine up too well because they're not calf. I believe it's Chromexcel leather which is a trademark of Horween. The leather is tanned for more rugged shoes and boots.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Cap-toe Boots
> Brown chromexcel leather
> vibram sole with removeable orthotic


CS, I love those boots. I have been looking for a boot like this for a while, and have decided on one of Leathersoul's custom indy, but these AEs look more tempting. Thanks for posting these pictures ...


----------



## gman-17

Crownship said:


> After I got home I thought I'd take a picture of my driveway with all of the "over excited rain" that we call snow.
> Many of you from warmer climates have never experienced this stuff. In this state the best tires are snow tires.
> Without snow tires my car would not get up my driveway. What you can't see is that I have to drive up an incline to get my cars into the gararge.
> 
> These boots are nearly the same as snow tires on my car vs all season tires.
> All season tires just don't cut the mustard here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you can see from this photo I'd rather stay home where it's warm and eat. Or fly to Hawaii, or Florida, or southern California. Someplace warm without snow.
> 
> This is another pair of shoes/boots I haven't posted in awhile.
> Last time I posted these in May I just finished doing yard work in them.
> It wasn't until I saw so many boots posted on this thread last spring that I decided to see if these boots could be shined up to look more like dress boots.
> Before that I mainly used them to do house work related stuff like shoveling snow, mowing the yard and other things I'd like to outsource someday.
> 
> These boots don't shine up too well because they're not calf. I believe it's Chromexcel leather which is a trademark of Horween. The leather is tanned for more rugged shoes and boots.
> 
> Allen Edmonds Cap-toe Boots
> Brown chromexcel leather
> vibram sole with removeable orthotic
> 
> OK folks, let's post your shoes. I don't know how exciting a one man show of shoes can be.
> Next time instead of posting the snow in my driveway I'll post photos of fishing houses on frozen Lake Minnetonka.
> Or I may catch someone snowmobiling on one of many lakes near by.
> 
> Or maybe I'll find a car falling through the ice because someone thought it was safe to drive on after fishing.
> Whatever the scenario I'll keep posting shoes but I'll guarantee they won't be pictures taken inside of a fishing house or car fallen through ice.


There has been too much of that white stuff this winter. I am guessing, ours hasn't been as bad as yours, but enough already. Great boots.


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> CS, I love those boots. I have been looking for a boot like this for a while, and have decided on one of Leathersoul's custom indy, but these AEs look more tempting. Thanks for posting these pictures ...


Thanks. I'd go with LeatherSoul's custom Indy.
This model has been discontinued for years and AE has gotten away from carrying a large outdoor, casual shoe/boot line.

Great posts everyone.^


----------



## Crownship

*
Allen Edmonds Walton
chili calf*


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Well I'm not actually wearing these, nor do I plan on ever actually seeing them in real life... but I laughed when I saw these and thought some others on here might as well.

https://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=strapsd.jpg


----------



## Crownship

Classic B&H to end the week cords to stay warm through it.

Allen Edmonds Macneil
chili calf


----------



## rebel222

AE Bradley Shell Cordovan
These arrived in Brown although I ordered Burgundy... No complaints here.

I also have my new BB cashmere argyles on. So soft!


----------



## srivats

^ the bradleys are wonderful, I love the color. Did you get them during the recent sale?


----------



## rebel222

srivats said:


> ^ the bradleys are wonderful, I love the color. Did you get them during the recent sale?


No... I bought these about 4-5 months ago. Luckily, I didn't pay more than the recent sale.


----------



## mcarthur

Alden LWB
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

Mac - Good to see you post. Nice shine on your longwings.

Rebel222/Logan - Nice-looking AE Bradleys.


----------



## mcarthur

Ron,
Thank you


----------



## srivats

Mac, very nice ravellos, am glad to see your pics again.


----------



## mcarthur

Sri,
Thank you


----------



## Crownship

Rebel222-nice Bradleys. I like the wider laces. Did AE actually ship the shoes with wider laces or did you add them?

Mac- Good to see your post again. I assume it must be cold in your neck of the woods since your wearing cords.


----------



## Crownship

Nice vintage Aldens.
For several years I thought these shoes were made on the Aberdeen last. After checking out Leather Souls website I see this model is made on the Leydon.
Not too many store carrying this model. So information has been limited.

Alden V-tip
Leather and cloth lined
Black Calf


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> Nice vintage Aldens.
> For several years I thought these shoes were made on the Aberdeen last. After checking out Leather Souls website I see this model is made on the Leydon.
> Not too many store carrying this model. So information has been limited.
> 
> Alden V-tip
> Leather and cloth lined
> Black Calf


CS-I don't think they are on the Leydon. They are most likely on one of the Foot Balance lasts, possibly the Truflare.

Ours are a bit different and exclusive to us...and I never had a size 13 made up before so I know they're not our version.


----------



## rebel222

Crownship said:


> Rebel222-nice Bradleys. I like the wider laces. Did AE actually ship the shoes with wider laces or did you add them?
> 
> Mac- Good to see your post again. I assume it must be cold in your neck of the woods since your wearing cords.


I actually had a pair of Lidforts that came with an extra pair of these laces, and I switched them out.


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> CS-I don't think they are on the Leydon. They are most likely on one of the Foot Balance lasts, possibly the Truflare.
> 
> Ours are a bit different and exclusive to us...and I never had a size 13 made up before so I know they're not our version.


When it comes to Alden you know your stuff. My shoes are Foot Balance.
I know Allen Edmonds pretty well but with Alden I need to brush up on my "edumacation".
I didn't even know that the Foot Balance was a last. That's what's molded on the rubber heels.

What s the difference between the shoes you have made and the standard model I own?

Thanks Tom.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


> When it comes to Alden you know your stuff. My shoes are Foot Balance.
> I know Allen Edmonds pretty well but with Alden I need to brush up on my "edumacation".
> I didn't even know that the Foot Balance was a last. That's what's molded on the rubber heels.
> 
> What s the difference between the shoes you have made and the standard model I own?
> 
> Thanks Tom.


The Foot Balance line is a line of shoes made by Alden specifically to help certain foot types. The Modified Last is one of them as is the Trubalance Last. The FB line are cotton lined with a rubber FB heel instead of the standard leather heel. The heels are cut at an angle to promote proper walking and support.


----------



## wingman

*Church's English shoes- very ancient, but well broken in.*


----------



## babycatcher

Sorry I have not posted for a bit. I have been fighting something that could best be termed medically as the "creeping crud".










Alden chukka, #8 (with some comfy Orvis moleskins)


----------



## Crownship

*Allen Edmonds Sanford*
Burgundy polished calf


----------



## Crownship

Thanks again LeatherSoul.

Wingman welcome to the forum.

BC- Make sure you wash the sterilize the mouse before you press *submit reply.*
You don't want to spread some crud on the thread.


----------



## wingman

*Florsheim burgundy wingtips- courtesy of eBay- not sure of style, heavy broguing though*

Thanks for the welcome, CS. I aspire to obtain as large and impressive collection as your own someday.
Great AE Sanfords!! Polishing looks like it takes forever, LOL.

EDIT: The Florsheims are probably Lexingtons, albeit somewhat broken in (somewhat?).


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Love all the broguing on this page, and Mac's LW's especially.

Today:










Alden LW, brown calf


----------



## wingman

*Florsheim Imperial 'longwing', another eBay score*

The broguing continues, to coin a phrase... 
I had no idea Imperials were so bloody heavy....I mean, they're literally heavy to pick up; you know these are not
fly-by-night shoes. A 13 D foot should have no less...I love it!!


----------



## babycatcher

More of the brogue:










Alden suede longwing, commando sole


----------



## mcarthur

A LWB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## The Louche

^

Mac,

I've been on AAAC for well over a year now, reading faithfully every day. Frankly I'm blown away at your collection of Aldens - particullarly the shells (which it seems compromise the majority of your collection). They are plentiful and all beautiful!

How many pairs of Alden do you own? How many of those are shell??

Louche


----------



## Crownship

Happy 5000 posts in the *Daily Footwear *thread.
That went fast.


















These have been in my closet unworn since December.
I meant to post these yesterday
A clean wholecut tassel moc.

Allen Edmonds Astor
merlot calf


----------



## Crownship

The Louche said:


> ^
> Mac,
> I've been on AAAC for well over a year now, reading faithfully every day. Frankly I'm blown away at your collection of Aldens - particullarly the shells (which it seems compromise the majority of your collection). They are plentiful and all beautiful!
> How many pairs of Alden do you own? How many of those are shell??
> Louche


Hello Louche. May I refer you to a thread I started last spring?
"How Many Pairs?"
I didn't want you to have to wait for an answer. It may not come.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

Mac- Great to see your loafers and and #8 shell long wings again.
There haven't been many posted lately.

BC- I liked the earth tone combo you posted a couple of days ago with the brown calf Aldens. 
What brand are those socks and do they make them OTC?
Earth tone or dark argyle socks are more my speed.

Wingman you can't go wrong with vintage Florsheims.
Bloody heavy you say? No. Big & Heavy. 
Good, solid, heavy gungoats.
What more could you ask for?


----------



## srivats

CS, Mac and BC - good shoes all around ...

CS, I don't know where BC got his socks from, but take a look here: Ben Silver has some very nice OTC argyles for sale:
https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=330&show=360

I have a few of their cotton argyles and they are great.


----------



## wingman

CS-- all I can say regarding those Allen Edmonds merlot tassels is...dayum!! Very nice indeed. I'm leaning towards
narrower and rounder toe shoe designs, and this is a great untapped example. Great pairing with the light socks also.


----------



## davemx66

*...*



Crownship said:


> Happy 5000 posts in the *Daily Footwear *thread.
> That went fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shoes!


----------



## Ron_A

CS - Nice AE Astors...I also have them in merlot and they are part of my regular rotation.


----------



## davemx66

*...*

This Ferragamo wingtips are among my favorites

Played a little with the lighting here, but still can't figure where and when- in my place- to take pics with natural light. I'll figure it out... eventually...


----------



## babycatcher

CS--love those Astors. Could they also be called "austerity brogues"?

The socks are Biella cashmere. Very comfy but do not wear very well. I have a few unworn pairs left, but when they are worn out I think I will stick with Marcoliani merino OTC exclusively. Seems to be the best mix of longevity, price and comfort I can find.

As far as Mac's collection--I think he would say (though I do not think he would respond at all) : "A gentlemen never tells"

If you were to ask me the question, I would say "Not enough, but too many for the closet space I have".

Keep supporting the economy gentlemen--it can really use it.


----------



## mcarthur

The Louche said:


> ^
> 
> Mac,
> 
> I've been on AAAC for well over a year now, reading faithfully every day. Frankly I'm blown away at your collection of Aldens - particullarly the shells (which it seems compromise the majority of your collection). They are plentiful and all beautiful!
> 
> How many pairs of Alden do you own? How many of those are shell??
> 
> Louche


Thank you for your gracious remarks


----------



## Crownship

Thanks everyone.



BC- I remember you said those cashmere socks didn't last too long.
I've been sticking to cotton socks lately. Or cotton nylon mix.
Wool seems a little too warm.


----------



## Crownship

John Lobb Campus
Split-toe loafers
tan calf


----------



## srivats

CS, the style of John Lobb shoes are amazing to say the least. Great photo. I am not a fan of very light tan/cognac colors, and I would not say that I like the JLs, but I absolutely love the style and detail. 

Today I wore the rider shell #6 penny loafers (my recent splurge) to work for the first time. Very comfy and they fit superbly. I am glad to have found a pair of shell loafers that fit me (sadly the 986 does not). Here is a sample pic from Franco' s website:


In this pic they look like cigar, but in real life they are slightly different. Yes, they are brown but not quite cigar color from alden -- very subdued and very nice.


----------



## wingman

*Yet another online score- I THINK these are Florsheims- caramel, with a vintage vibe*

I think I've officially crossed over into shoe obsession. This wasn't the case just a few years ago, but I suddenly began feeling more my age and that I should be wearing more grown-up shoes. (Beyond this, I've got feet the size of Wyoming, and wearing sneakers every other day just wasn't cutting it.) Does that make any sense??

P.S.- Great Ferragamos, davemx66. 
I'm partial to anything wingtip. Don't worry about lighting right away- you are only experimenting, and it'll come.


----------



## babycatcher

^nice. the loafer posts above are sweet too.

Today:










Alden high boot, snuff


----------



## Tonyp

Crownship said:


> John Lobb Campus
> Split-toe loafers
> tan calf


CS- nice to see you have other shoes and not just AE's! I just got a pair of Lopez in chestnut museum and the Ashley in Bracken Calf. I like the color of your campus. Very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> John Lobb Campus
> Split-toe loafers
> tan calf


good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> CS, the style of John Lobb shoes are amazing to say the least. Great photo. I am not a fan of very light tan/cognac colors, and I would not say that I like the JLs, but I absolutely love the style and detail.
> 
> Today I wore the rider shell #6 penny loafers (my recent splurge) to work for the first time. Very comfy and they fit superbly. I am glad to have found a pair of shell loafers that fit me (sadly the 986 does not). Here is a sample pic from Franco' s website:
> 
> In this pic they look like cigar, but in real life they are slightly different. Yes, they are brown but not quite cigar color from alden -- very subdued and very nice.


thumbs up!


----------



## mcarthur

wingman said:


> I think I've officially crossed over into shoe obsession. This wasn't the case just a few years ago, but I suddenly began feeling more my age and that I should be wearing more grown-up shoes. (Beyond this, I've got feet the size of Wyoming, and wearing sneakers every other day just wasn't cutting it.) Does that make any sense??
> 
> P.S.- Great Ferragamos, davemx66.
> I'm partial to anything wingtip. Don't worry about lighting right away- you are only experimenting, and it'll come.


Reading this threat causes addiction to shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

A wing tip boot
Pebble grain burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

Alden for BB Black Calfskin Tassels


----------



## Crownship

Tonyp said:


> CS- nice to see you have other shoes and not just AE's! I just got a pair of Lopez in chestnut museum and the Ashley in Bracken Calf. I like the color of your campus. Very nice.


Actually Allen Edmonds make up less than half my shoe wardrobe.
I post my other non- AE shoes on another clothing forum.

Don't believe that. I'm joking.

I like other brands but the choices are limited for size and availability.
But I do favor American brands.

I'm also not ready to spend a bunch of money on a pair of shoes when I have so many.

But you know? You can also post *your *shoes on this thread if you want more variety. 
This isn't a private thread.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rebel222

Vintage Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings.


----------



## CrackedCrab

EG Sandringham, dark oak, 606, MTO from Leather Soul:


----------



## mcarthur

rebel,
nice B&H

CC,
Enjoy wearing your EG


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> thumbs up!


Thank you Mac!


----------



## davemx66

*...*



wingman said:


> P.S.- Great Ferragamos, davemx66.
> I'm partial to anything wingtip. Don't worry about lighting right away- you are only experimenting, and it'll come.


I'm perfectly partial to anything wingtip as well :aportnoy:


----------



## Crownship

Great posts everyone.



babycatcher said:


> ^nice. the loafer posts above are sweet too.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden high boot, snuff


BC
MAC
Your boots remind me what's lacking in my shoe wardrobe.



mcarthur said:


> A wing tip boot
> Pebble grain burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-Wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Crown great Lobbs, nice light color going into spring; babyc. and mac beautiful boots^^.

Tonight, unleashing my inner English Mod. Edward Green Newmarket Chelsea, 202 last, Dark Oak, single sole. I should wear these more often, an extremely comfortable last, and although lined, very soft construction. The elastic is just the perfect tightness on my foot too.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you
Good looking chelsea boot


----------



## srivats

Mac, I love the medallion design on your boots - looks fabulous.

CC, the color on your chelseas is very nice. I like it very much.

Had to go attend a party tonight - and I chose to wear the hanover longwings with khakis. Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## mcarthur

Sri,
Thank you
Post picture of your Hanover


----------



## Crownship

Friday's Footwear








*Allen Edmonds- Mora*
Monk Strap cap-toes
Burnished Brown calf

Saturday's footwear
















Most of the day was spent in meetings. 
Started the day with my Johnston Murphy pride and joys. These were made before J&M moved over the border.
*Johnston Murphy Crown Aristocraft*
Black calf cap toes

Later in the day I switched to my Alden footwear.

















*Alden 
perforated cap-toes*
Black calf


----------



## Got Shell?

A couple pics of my heavily, heavily worn BB LHS in black shell. These get worn several days a week and are a testament to the durability of the shell LHS, even in the unlined iteration. Very well made shoes.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Whiskey Shell PTB:


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like the LHS in black shell. 

CS,
nice shine on your cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
My three month old grandson gives a thumbs up for your whiskey PTB


----------



## CrackedCrab

^ mac, thank you, what good taste that young gentleman has already. Please send my regards.


----------



## Got Shell?

Those whiskey ptb's are simply spectacular!


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ^ mac, thank you, what good taste that young gentleman has already. Please send my regards.


Thank you. Your compliments and regards have been given. We toast you with his bottle


----------



## Crownship

Spent all day yesterday in slacks. Today it's jeans and gunboats.

Allen Edmonds Leeds
plain toe bluchers
Burgundy Shell Cordovan


----------



## Crownship

Great posts.



CrackedCrab said:


> ^^Crown great Lobbs, nice light color going into spring; babyc. and mac beautiful boots^^.





mcarthur said:


> ^ I like the LHS in black shell.
> 
> CS,
> nice shine on your cap toes


CC
MAC,

Thank you.


----------



## wingman

*Johnston & Murphy wingtip kiltie & tassel (or, an ode to a golf shoe for those who don't golf)*



Thank God for wholesalers, LOL. 
From a J&M outlet in Las Vegas.


----------



## Clovis

*Alfred Sargent Cranford*

Just recieved these Alfred Sargent Cranfords and I love them


----------



## babycatcher

^^^^Another really cool and diverse page. Those AS are interesting, as are the chelsea's.

Back to basics for me today:










Alden LHS, #8. These are 2 years old now, and get the most wear of any of my shoes. Hopefully they have another 20 years left.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^^^^Another really cool and diverse page. Those AS are interesting, as are the chelsea's.
> 
> Back to basics for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, #8. These are 2 years old now, and get the most wear of any of my shoes. Hopefully they have another 20 years left.


If you follow the procedure your 986 will make another twenty years


----------



## mcarthur

BB-PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## rebel222

Decided to change things up a bit today... Some pre-Prada Church's.


----------



## speedster

Bet you lot know these ...


----------



## srivats

Mac, I like the BB stlye metal eyelets on the PTBs. Great shine as usual ...

Logan, I like the color on your Chruch's, but personally I prefer round toe shoes 

BC, your LHS is aging very nicely. I like the argyles (and eagerly awaiting my bough-on-sale Ben Silver argyles).

Great shoes gentlemen!


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Sri. Uncle Mac, the procedure is faithfully followed.


----------



## obiwan

CrackedCrab said:


> Whiskey Shell PTB:


Good Sir, where did you acquire those, simply stunning!


----------



## mcarthur

Sri,
Thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^obiwan thanks I got them from Alden of Wash. DC. They did not have my size in Alden SF. This was a couple months ago around the holidays. They may still have some... :teacha:


----------



## Crownship

*Allen Edmonds Bradley #2*
Burgundy shell
leather padded insoles 
vibram soles


----------



## srivats

^ spectacular NSTs CS. I love the color ... works well with khakis and grey flannels/chinos. You have just pushed me to check out AE shells in person! 

My local nordstrom does not have shell AEs but I found another dealer who does. Will visit and see them in person later this month - I am eyeing the macneils


----------



## wingman

*Mezlan Bit Loafers- made in Spain, I think*

Another auction score...and I just had one more shipment come in late last night.
They say the first step is admitting the compulsion- good thing I don't have one, LOL.


----------



## mcarthur

A- Indy boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ Mac, I can actually see your reflection on the left shoe ... fantastic shine! 

I somehow get some roughness in the creases of my all my shell shoes and that sort if makes it look dull even if I brush long and hard per the Mac method. Do you have any tips for me on this?


----------



## babycatcher

Love those Indy's. 

Sorry for the hazy pic, but I like how these are creasing:



Alden chukka, #8


----------



## dchandler2

*C & J Savile*

C&J Savile Monk Straps on the 337 last.


----------



## Mannix

Love the shoes ^^^


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Mac those Indys are the bee's knees.
bc great classic chukkas in #8.
dchandler elegant monks.^^

Coffee suede EG unlined 3 eye chukka, 606 last. I replaced the laces they came with because they had tassels on the tips . There is a little leather bump by my right Achilles that is bugging me right now, otherwise great comfort. This is only the 3rd or 4th wearing. Lower cut on the foot than a regular chukka. edit: I just fixed the bump-there is a band of leather that is sewn and glued around the top inside of the upper, for structure. It had bump where it bunched up. I was able to unpeel and flatten. Not thrilled this made it thru quality control, I have always had flawless EG's. oh well not a big deal.


----------



## mcarthur

Sri and BC,
Thank you

BC,
I like your chukkas

Sri,
The only suggestion is to vigorously wipe with a smooth cloth and follow the procedure


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you
Nice looking chukkas


----------



## Crownship

Today
It rained then sleet then snowed then rained sleet snow then rain, snow...
Today's weather called for boots.
It looks like some of you had the same idea.
Just when I thought nice weather was here we got hit again.

Allen Edmonds Stanford
Chukkas
Black calf
vibram soles


----------



## Crownship

Great looking posts today.


Mac
BC
CC
^ Great looking boots and chukkas.

CrackedC I remember from a different thread you said you had an EG catalog to help plan your next purchase. 
Did Missus CC help you with that choice of suede chukkas?
If she did she has good taste.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## srivats

^ CS, I dig those pics. Well worn calf is a pleasure to look at, even it is plain ol' black


----------



## wingman

*Feelin' like there was a theme going on I was not aware of...*

Johnston & Murphy cap toe ankle boots, with rubber (i.e. Vibram) sole


----------



## Ron_A

AE "Astor" Tassel Loafers


----------



## CrackedCrab

Crownship said:


> Great looking posts today.
> 
> Mac
> BC
> CC
> ^ Great looking boots and chukkas.
> 
> CrackedC I remember from a different thread you said you had an EG catalog to help plan your next purchase.
> Did Missus CC help you with that choice of suede chukkas?
> If she did she has good taste.:icon_smile_big:


CS, thank you. Still have the catalog, but do not have that she-crab any more. We parted amicably. I have a new friend who might not understand my love of shoes quite as well as she did, so I am keeping the closet doors shut for now. :teacha: As for the chukkas, they were an impulse buy with a discount coupon from JL Powell last year.


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> CS, thank you. Still have the catalog, but do not have that she-crab any more. We parted amicably. I have a new friend who might not understand my love of shoes quite as well as she did, so I am keeping the closet doors shut for now. :teacha: As for the chukkas, they were an impulse buy with a discount coupon from JL Powell last year.


^CC, I am sorry to hear that ... best of luck with the new friend - maybe she is jealous that your collection might be bigger than hers?


----------



## WingtipTom

I'm on vacation from work all week, but got word that a co-worker of mine lost her mother over the weekend. The wake was yesterday, and I wore these with my charcoal grey JAB suit.

Alden NST
Black shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
I like the NST black shell

Ron A, Wingman and CS
Nice looking shoes

CS,
Remember to wear your tingley's. I wore the tingley's today


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ have we seen these ever before? beauties.:aportnoy:

Today:










Alden LW, #8


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Thank you! The boot has been previously posted. Special order before the Alden moratorium.
+1 for your burgundy LWB with argyle


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> ^ have we seen these ever before? beauties.:aportnoy:


Beauties they are indeed. Captoe boots are amazing, wish one of the alden special retailers could get this style again!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^ thanks srivats, we'll see how it goes with her...
mac those boots, I must have them, are there any in stock anywhere you know of...
bc, I think the Japanese call it wabi-sabi, the beautiful patina that comes with wear, great seasoned longwings.

CJ Polo tassel cordovans, this model a little loose on the feet, but have tongue pad and heel pad in now. I dig the foxing stitch.


----------



## srivats

^ CC, the polo cordovan color is amazing. I have my sights set on a pair of longwings when the RL sale starts. I absolutely need those in my rotation


----------



## wingman

CrackedCrab said:


> CJ Polo tassel cordovans, this model a little loose on the feet, but have tongue pad and heel pad in now. I dig the foxing stitch.


Great combo of tassel loafers with jeans...you even managed to match the color to the stitching in the cuffs!!


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Brentwood
Burnished Merlot Calf
Blucher moc-toe plug


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> ^ CS, I dig those pics. Well worn calf is a pleasure to look at, even it is plain ol' black


Hopefully they don't look that worn. I've worn these less than 20x even though I've had them for several years.
It's the glove soft leather that AE used on some of their casual shoes. It's called Black Gala Silk Calf. It's really soft but has fine wrinkles unlike the other calf they use for most of their dress shoes.



mcarthur said:


> WTT,
> I like the NST black shell
> Ron A, Wingman and CS
> Nice looking shoes
> CS,
> Remember to wear your tingley's. I wore the tingley's today


Thanks.
Your boots are looking good.
Luckily I didn't have to walk too far in the mess. Mainly through a parking garage.

CrackedC- I'm sure you know I was meddling in your business like eagle and I did months ago all in good fun.:icon_smile_big:

Wingman- I'm curious if those are USA made J&M boots. If they are they must be very old.


----------



## davemx66

*Sunday and Monday*

Gucci loafers on a relaxed Sunday

And AE Berwick on Monday:

Model is Manchester, not Berwick !


----------



## wingman

*Johnston & Murphy Melton captoes*

From a J&M outlet in Vegas. My favorites amongst my dress; they make me feel like a real grownup, LOL.

CS- the J&M boots _are _somewhat old, at least previously worn; they were an online win. Supposedly made in Italy. 
That's the claim, anyway, LOL. But I like that the leather is soft and broken in. Otherwise, I take the bullets with a
grain of salt. Great AE Brentwoods, btw.

davemx66- Sharp AE Berwicks!! A very nice longwing tassel.

Mac- shocking-but-awesome blend of cool boots and rust-red argyles.


----------



## WingtipTom

davemx66 said:


> And AE Berwick on Monday:


Great AE's! One question, though...aren't those the "Manchester" model? I always thought the "Berwick" had a longer tongue.



Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds Brentwood
> Burnished Merlot Calf
> Blucher moc-toe plug


Nice!! :thumbs-up:



wingman said:


> From a J&M outlet in Vegas. My favorites amongst my dress; they make me feel like a real grownup, LOL.


Great shoes! I really like wearing my burgundy J&M Meltons. They take a magnificent shine!


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice posts

These were getting dusty:










Alden NSt, whiskey


----------



## rebel222

AE Polo in Shell Cordovan


----------



## citizenk

*Tod's Suede Chukkas*

https://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=todssuedechukkasii.jpg


----------



## wingman

WingtipTom said:


> Great shoes! I really like wearing my burgundy J&M Meltons. They take a magnificent shine!


Thank you, sir. I almost got those in burgundy, but opted for snagging some wingtip kiltie tassels in that color instead. 
I neglected to compliment you on your Alden NST black cordovans also. They manage to look sleek and sturdy at the same time.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ CC, the polo cordovan color is amazing. I have my sights set on a pair of longwings when the RL sale starts. I absolutely need those in my rotation


You definitely become addictive! Good luck in your quest


----------



## mcarthur

^Gentlemen,
The shoes posted today are thumbs up

CC,
The cigar cap toe boot was a special order received before Alden moratorium on special orders.


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

Great shoes gentlemen - seems like its gonna be a day for whiskey  It rained all night in austin (and more forecasted today) so I am wearing LL Bean handsewn heavyduty boat shoes.

Mac, nothing better to showcase shell than a PTB. Awesome socks too. BTW both my cotton ben silver argules and wool marcoliani argyles arrived and I like the marcolianis much much better. WIll be getting a few more argyles next month.

BC, very nice NSTs - barrie or aberdeen?



mcarthur said:


> You definitely become addictive! Good luck in your quest


Guilty as charged. The moment I saw a pic of the C&J made polo brown cordovan wingtips, I knew I will be buying it. That color is amazing.


----------



## Selectiv

C&J
Duchamp


----------



## davemx66

WingtipTom said:


> Great AE's! One question, though...aren't those the "Manchester" model? I always thought the "Berwick" had a longer tongue.
> 
> Nice!! :thumbs-up:
> 
> You're perfectly right!
> These are "Manchester".... ic12337:


----------



## srivats

Selectiv, great looking C&J wingtips.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Great shoes gentlemen - seems like its gonna be a day for whiskey  It rained all night in austin (and more forecasted today) so I am wearing LL Bean handsewn heavyduty boat shoes.
> 
> Mac, nothing better to showcase shell than a PTB. Awesome socks too. BTW both my cotton ben silver argules and wool marcoliani argyles arrived and I like the marcolianis much much better. WIll be getting a few more argyles next month.
> 
> BC, very nice NSTs - barrie or aberdeen?
> 
> Guilty as charged. The moment I saw a pic of the C&J made polo brown cordovan wingtips, I knew I will be buying it. That color is amazing.


Whiskey NST are made on the barrie last


----------



## babycatcher

mcarthur said:


> Whiskey NST are made on the barrie last


Indeed, and to my great sadness, I cannot wear the Aberdeen comfortably, which limits my Alden choices a great deal.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Indeed, and to my great sadness, I cannot wear the Aberdeen comfortably, which limits my Alden choices a great deal.


I am in your camp because the aberdeen last is the most difficult for me to wear


----------



## CrackedCrab

^ me too, Aberdeen not comfy.

And now for something completely different as they say. Just had my Mr. Rogers moment after long day at work, no cardigan, but changed into...Tod's driving mocs in brown/rust suede.


----------



## mcarthur

^ welcome to the club. You look very relax. I hope you are sitting in front of the fireplace


----------



## CrackedCrab

thanks Mac!
no fire, but next best thing...looking at shoes on the interweb, while eating pizza and drinking diet root beer...the life of a shoe man for me:icon_smile_big:...


----------



## srivats

CC, I like the color of your loafers - goes well with jeans.

Mac, thanks for the info on whiskey NST. I hope they are still available for 2 more months - these are on 'sri's shell list' for the year 


'


----------



## Crownship

Black shell, black cords and black socks.
The basics today.

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil'
Long wing bluchers
Black shell cordovan


----------



## wingman

*J. Crew oxfords, courtesy of eBay- made in Italy, I think.*

Leather uppers, with soles from the kind of rubber that makes you think of old elephant hide.
Heavy, but surprisingly silent when you walk into a room.

CS-- great longwing oxfords. I'm becoming a big fan of this style- though I've never understood 
where the term "gunboats" ( a popular description of this shoe) comes from, LOL.


----------



## Selectiv

A.Testoni
Falke


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden PTB, #8


----------



## Ron_A

Nice shoes, Gents.

CC - Nice driving mocs. We have the same Pottery Barn rug. 
Mac, Wingman and BC - Nice plain toe bluchers.










Alden 986


----------



## CrackedCrab

RonA thanks, nice 986's. So funny you recognize the rug. I have the burgundy version in the bedroom...


----------



## mcarthur

Gentlemen,
Good shoe postings today
I like the B&H with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle--I think we might have on the exact same pair of socks....


----------



## srivats

Mac, the cigar longwings are fantastic. I am wearing my cigar NSTs at the moment and the choclately color is delicious


----------



## CrackedCrab

*CrackedCrab goes on a date...*

...and has chosen for the occasion the John Lobb Welham (Prestige) 3 eyelet derby in black calf on the 8000 last, with a favorite pair of Purple Label flannels. Let's keep this between us for now, I am not sure how she would react knowing I posted pictures of my shoes on the internet shortly before meeting her for dinner...


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Uncle--I think we might have on the exact same pair of socks....


Nephew,
How do you like the marcoliani argyles?


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, the cigar longwings are fantastic. I am wearing my cigar NSTs at the moment and the choclately color is delicious


The cigar NST is a good looking shoe. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ...and has chosen for the occasion the John Lobb Welham (Prestige) 3 eyelet derby in black calf on the 8000 last, with a favorite pair of Purple Label flannels. Let's keep this between us for now, I am not sure how she would react knowing I posted pictures of my shoes on the internet shortly before meeting her for dinner...


Great shoes! You will have a good evening


----------



## Crownship

Modern B&H today.

Allen Edmonds Hillcrest
Bicycle front stiching
Chestnut Burnished Calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> Great shoes! You will have a good evening


+1 to you guys

Tonight it's low key for us.
On the way back from the mall we picked up Chinese take out.
Time to relax.

Sometimes it's nice to have someone else do the cooking even if it's not gourmet.


----------



## babycatcher

CC--very nice, I hope the date went well.

Uncle--the Marcoliani's seem better than those I have tried in the past. MUCH better than Smartwool, and also a good bit better than Pantherella and Burlington.

The only major brand (that makes a variety of argyles at least) that I have not tried is Ben Silver.

So, how do the merino Marcoliani's compare to merino Ben Silver? Especially in terms of longevity?


----------



## wingman

*Funky-looking skies and erratic precipitation call for boots.*

Johnston & Murphy ankle boots, Vibram, eBay sale from Italy. Love the fact
that these can camouflage as regular captoes with a long enough pant cuff.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> CC--very nice, I hope the date went well.
> 
> Uncle--the Marcoliani's seem better than those I have tried in the past. MUCH better than Smartwool, and also a good bit better than Pantherella and Burlington.
> 
> The only major brand (that makes a variety of argyles at least) that I have not tried is Ben Silver.
> 
> So, how do the merino Marcoliani's compare to merino Ben Silver? Especially in terms of longevity?


Based on my experience, I have found that both the BS merino argyles and Marcoliani merino argyles from AK (Alex Kabbaz) are very comparable. Sixty wearing is the average longevity for both the BS and AK. Purchasing at the higher end does not guarantee longevity


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

mcarthur said:


> Based on my experience, I have found that both the BS merino argyles and Marcoliani merino argyles from AK (Alex Kabbaz) are very comparable. Sixty wearing is the average longevity for both the BS and AK. Purchasing at the higher end does not guarantee longevity


+1. I like my BS argyles, but my sense is that they will not last forever. I have tried to be careful about wearing them around the house w/out shoes on (we have hardwood floors, and I am concerned that the heels will wear through).


----------



## Ron_A

LLB Dress Rustics Penny Loafers
BS Argyles
(Potter Barn rug for CC)


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Beautiful rug Ron, you have good taste:icon_smile_big:

The date went well thanks guys...she did not notice the Lobbs but I found serenity knowing that I was well-shod for the evening.

^^nice shoes everyone.


----------



## babycatcher

Ron A--nice comfortable look you have going on.

CC--will there be a second date?

Mac--thanks for the sock wisdom. Sounds like half a dozen pairs per year are need just to keep up with wear and tear.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^bc yes, another date is planned for next weekend. We are cooking dinner together and renting a movie... I will make salmon with fresh dill and she is going to make a veg. or side to be announced. Now to decide on a suitable house shoe for the occasion...:icon_smile_big:

Tonight however, I wore my trusty cordovan boots out for dinner with my guy friends:


----------



## dchandler2

*Loake Wingtips Brown Suede*

Loake wingtips, brown suede purchased from Pediwear.










Here is a better picture:


----------



## Andy M

CC:

Those are a fine pair of chukka's. Do you mind me asking what make and model?

Thanks.

Andy M.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Andy M said:


> CC:
> 
> Those are a fine pair of chukka's. Do you mind me asking what make and model?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Andy M.


Oh sure Andy, they are Crockett & Jones for Polo Ralph Lauren, model name is McCallum (I think). I have not seen them available in RL stores on the RL website for some time. I have a new 'backup' pair that I am saving, and purchased those back in 2006 I think. That was the last time I saw them available. You might be able to order something similar direct from C&J or a C&J dealer, I think these are on the 325 last.


----------



## Crownship

Saturday's footwear

















Allen Edmonds "Dellwood"
Algonquin stitched toe
Chili burnished Calf
vibram mini lug tap sole


----------



## jst

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^bc yes, another date is planned for next weekend. We are cooking dinner together and renting a movie... I will make salmon with fresh dill and she is going to make a veg. or side to be announced. Now to decide on a suitable house shoe for the occasion...:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Tonight however, I wore my trusty cordovan boots out for dinner with my guy friends:


Really very nice pair of shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
I like your shoes

CC,
Good looking chukkas. Consider for next weekend


----------



## tsherry

*Blue Suede Shoes*

Just a bit of nostalgia I recently picked up from Wingtip Tom


----------



## mcarthur

A cap toe boot
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## wingman

^Great gloss on those boots, Mac. 
Also like the argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you


----------



## wingman

*Manic Monday...*

Bostonian (Trota or Hanscom, not sure which)
Bicycle toe, Chili, on sale from DSW


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Alden 663...love these shoes!*


----------



## babycatcher

^nice!

Today:










Alden PTB, suede


----------



## rebel222

Good day for the B&H. It is pretty wet & nasty here, so I pulled out the vintage Florsheim Calfskin Longwings. (Courtesy of Orgetorix)


----------



## Hoof

This is a pair I just thrifted 








Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial
Talbott OTC


----------



## Patrick06790

Weejun in ackshun


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

*CC*, now you have made me add one more shoe to the "list". That color is absolutely amazing. C&J makes great shoes. Total envy here 

*Mac*, barrie NSTs are beautiful. Another fabulous argyle+cords+combination. I just bookmarked your post for future reference. The shell boots are gorgeous too - but the cigar is what my mind will remember. That one was spectacular ... Well done!

*Hoof* and *Logan*, vintage florsheim longwings are looking very comfortable. Wear them in good health!

*CCC*, nice tassels.

*BC*, suede chukkas are looking super comfy. How do they maintain them?


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Walton
Algonquin split toe
Chili Burnished Calf


----------



## srivats

CS, those shoes look great. How old are they, and does AE still make that model?


----------



## wingman

*A feeble attempt at some St. Patrick's Day love...*

Church's English shoes, marvelous plaintoe vintage design
-from a now defunct outlet in VA. Some of my oldest and most comfy!!
Socks, Men's Wearhouse


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice. I sort of go the easy route, with a green tie.

Today:










Alden LHS, cigar


----------



## mcarthur

Sri,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-UTIP
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> CS, those shoes look great. How old are they, and does AE still make that model?


Thanks.
These are 7-8 years.
AE Walton has been discontinued for a few years.


----------



## Crownship

Lots of heavy duty artillery posted the past few days.
Good stuff.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Stanford
suede chukkas 
vibram mini lug sole


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

AE Stowe...just got these a couple of weeks back and I really like them.


----------



## wingman

*Another recent win from eBay...*

Magnanni Burgundy 'Sport' Wingtips, longwing, made in Spain, more reddish than photographs show here. 
Tried to shoot in natural light to show better color, but pics were too blurry.


----------



## babycatcher

Nice page thus far.

More B&H today, of the cigar variety:










Alden PTB


----------



## Doctor Damage

davemx66 said:


> Gucci loafers on a relaxed Sunday


These I really really like. How old are they?


----------



## Doctor Damage

srivats said:


> CS, those shoes look great. How old are they, and does AE still make that model?


It's an axiom that if you see an older AE model you really like then they don't make it anymore and have no intention of bringing it back! Most of AE's awesome designs are in their past, I'm afraid.


----------



## rebel222

wingman said:


> Magnanni Burgundy 'Sport' Wingtips, longwing, made in Spain, more reddish than photographs show here.
> Tried to shoot in natural light to show better color, but pics were too blurry.


Are those shell or calfskin?


----------



## rebel222

Suede & Shell Cordovan Saddle Shoes by C&J


----------



## wingman

rebel222 said:


> Are those shell or calfskin?


Pretty sure they're calfskin. I got them for next to nothing, very lightweight.
Shells would've been much heavier and denser (and more expensive), weightwise.


----------



## mcarthur

A=LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## davemx66

*...*



Doctor Damage said:


> These I really really like. How old are they?


Glad you like them DD, they're about ten years old...


----------



## Crownship

Doctor Damage said:


> It's an axiom that if you see an older AE model you really like then they don't make it anymore and have no intention of bringing it back! Most of AE's awesome designs are in their past, I'm afraid.


That was the case for awhile. But they're bringing back some of the classics.
Best to grab the model you like when it's available because it may not come back.


----------



## Crownship

Mac- Good to see your whiskey shell shoes and boots. Not too many here have posted their whiskey shell lately.

BC- Those cigar PTB seem to have taken on a different hue since you first posted them or you're taking better pictures.
Very nice.

Wingman- Are those wingtips burgundy or chili colored like my Allen Edmonds? 
On my monitor they look more orange. Nice color.



tsherry said:


> Just a bit of nostalgia I recently picked up from Wingtip Tom


 Just curious who made those blue suede shoes?



CrescentCityConnection said:


> AE Stowe...just got these a couple of weeks back and I really like them.


CCC- You're a brave man. If I went without socks in my dress shoes they'd be finished. I'd have to have my shoes refurbished from the inside out.


----------



## davemx66

*...*



CrescentCityConnection said:


> AE Stowe...just got these a couple of weeks back and I really like them.


Nice shoes !


----------



## Crownship

I wore these when my wife and I went for a walk. The weather was deceiving. It looked nice.
Once we got started the wind was more than we anticipated.
We cut the walk short and made a dash to Starbucks.

Great shoes with good coffee. Simple things that make a good day better.

Allen Edmonds Bradley
Algonquin toe
Chili Burnished Calf


----------



## wingman

Crownship said:


> Wingman- Are those wingtips burgundy or chili colored like my Allen Edmonds?
> On my monitor they look more orange. Nice color.


CS-- Yes, the color is a little off in the pics. I mentioned this in the post itself. The actual shoes are pale burgundy (with a chili undertone) to the naked eye. But with the flash, the chili dominates in the photos. I got them quite cheap, and they were probably faded already. Here is an image that I wasn't going to post- too blurry. It is natural light without flash, and comes closer to the pale burgundy color. I may have to shoot these outdoors in sunlight next.


----------



## davemx66

*Ferragamo Loafers*


----------



## wingman

*Anyway, on to Thursday...*

Bruno Magli captoe kiltie loafers, monkstrap, black calf 
(both smooth & pebble grain), eBay purchase, import from Italy


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Crownship said:


> CCC- You're a brave man. If I went without socks in my dress shoes they'd be finished. I'd have to have my shoes refurbished from the inside out.


I rarely wear socks. It has to be really cold for me to put them on! A habit that I started in my teens and it has carried on for me. I guess I am fortunate that I can do so without worry! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Alden Cape Cod beefroll penny, these are my most comfortable shoes. I have had them a little over four years and absolutely love them.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Thanks Dave!!


----------



## babycatcher

Seem to be wearing these more than I planned:










Alden LW, brown calf


----------



## wingman

babycatcher said:


> Seem to be wearing these more than I planned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, brown calf


S'awright, a classic is a classic...


----------



## wingman

*New topic. All opinions welcome...*

Sort of a two-part question:

(1) Because AE's are a favorite brand with a lot of posters here, I was wondering do any of you purchase AE's online? Previously worn, etc? I have none in my collection so far, but have a shot at some today. Should I go for it? Would you? They're in my size and everything, and I don't have the budget for the market-price variety now.

(2) I now officially have more shoes than room to store them at home. Anyone else have this dilemma?


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## dport86

has Alden changed the beefroll penny moc? I was looking at the ones on special in the Alden Shop of SF and they don't have the white stitching or the wide bumpers of CrescentCityConnection's, which look much better IMHO.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

dport86 said:


> has Alden changed the beefroll penny moc? I was looking at the ones on special in the Alden Shop of SF and they don't have the white stitching or the wide bumpers of CrescentCityConnection's, which look much better IMHO.


Here is a link to the exact shoe I am wearing. Hope this helps. 
https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=71


----------



## dport86

ah, different model. many thanks! were yours mahogany, or the tan color? They look terrific broken in.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

You are quite welcome. Mine are the mahogany color. They are an extremely comfortable shoe, I absolutely love them. I am actually thinking of picking up the tan model!


----------



## Crownship

wingman said:


> Sort of a two-part question:
> 
> (1) Because AE's are a favorite brand with a lot of posters here, I was wondering do any of you purchase AE's online? Previously worn, etc? I have none in my collection so far, but have a shot at some today. Should I go for it? Would you? They're in my size and everything, and I don't have the budget for the market-price variety now.
> 
> (2) I now officially have more shoes than room to store them at home. Anyone else have this dilemma?


I've bought previously worn Allen Edmonds and a few times I was disappointed because I didn't know what to look for.

The majority of the shoes that were previously worn were either store returns or someone tried them on a couple of times and sold them. 
They were basically new shoes with a scuffed sole.

When you buy used look at the soles and especially the insoles. 
Once the insoles have been formed to someone elses feet your feet will not fit right and can cause pain. 
The solution would be to have the shoes refurbed with a new layer of cork filler applied so that your feet can make new impressions. But paying for that plus used shoes would cost more than some new AEs.

On Ebay the prices of new Allen Edmonds has been just slightly above and sometimes lower than what some used shoes have been going for.
If you're not sure what to look for in used AEs it might be worth holding off and buy new. Grapevinehill on Ebay has new AEs for $130.

Also check around various websites and stores.
Von Maur had Park Ave clearanced for $81 last summer. 
Of course I'm not telling you how to spend your money.

If you're patient you can build a quality shoe wardrobe alot less than retail.

To solve your shoes storage issue you have many options. Here's a few.
1-Stop buying shoes
2- Give some away or sell some
3-Build shoe shelves in a closet that reach the ceiling.


----------



## wingman

^ CS- Thanks.


----------



## Crownship

wingman said:


> ^ CS- Thanks.


No problem. As far as shoe storage is concerned I have yet to put number 1 into practice.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "McAllister"
polished brown calf
vintage leather and cloth lined


----------



## Crownship

Great post everyone.
Lots of variety.


----------



## babycatcher

^^ Those are the sweetest AE's I have seen yet!


----------



## eagle2250

Crownship said:


> ...To solve your shoes storage issue you have many options. Here's a few.
> 1-Stop buying shoes
> 2- Give some away or sell some
> 3-Build shoe shelves in a closet that reach the ceiling.


..and #4. When you have completely filled the shoe shelves referenced in #3, build shelves in the bedroom closets in rooms vacated by your children, as they grew up, got married and moved out on there own. By gawd, this shoe thing isn't an abnormal obsession...it's part of the natural order of things!


----------



## wingman

*Falling into Spring...made that one up myself*

Vintage Florsheims (I believe), from eBay
Carmel (or chili, your call), made in Italy
Very dense leather uppers, could be shell, did not have a lot of detail on description.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful shoes...


----------



## babycatcher

^agree, Mac is the master.

Whiskey to herald Spring:



Alden PTB


----------



## srivats

CC, those AEs are amazing. The pattern is awesome.

BC, those whiskeys are pristine, no creasing  wear them some, and then some more!


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Beautiful shoes...


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^agree, Mac is the master.
> 
> Whiskey to herald Spring:
> 
> Alden PTB


Thank you. I like your shoes for the first day of spring. I hope you avoided the snow flurries.

CS,
+1-B&H with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

*Indy Boots first time out*

Hitting the streets with these for the first time. They look too new. I feel like I need to walk through a construction site.

Can you tell my right foot is smaller than my left? I also think that the right shoe has more room than the left, compounding the situation. No problems, though, as long as I get the laces tight enough. These feel pretty good to me.










Alden - 405

Marc


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> A-LHS
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac - do you rotate all of your shells into the summer as well?


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> ..and #4. When you have completely filled the shoe shelves referenced in #3, build shelves in the bedroom closets in rooms vacated by your children, as they grew up, got married and moved out on there own. By gawd, this shoe thing isn't an abnormal obsession...it's part of the natural order of things!


I was reading the AAAC forum rules.
It stated that a moderator who has at least 10 pairs of shoes and frequents the 
*What Footwear Are you Wearing Today* thread has to post some of their shoes.

Hey eagle it's time to get the camera out. You're holding back.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I actually bought my wife a digital camera for Christmas. Read the instructions, took a few shots and tried downloading, to the computer...didn't work...don't know why...I'm reading the instruction book again! Perhaps soon?


----------



## ds23pallas

From the last couple of days:





Top photo is my much-faded LHS, lower photo newish tassels. Hard to believe they started out the same colour.


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Mac - do you rotate all of your shells into the summer as well?


Yes, I wear my shell shoes in the summer season


----------



## clemsontiger

AE Chester via Patrick:


----------



## Crownship

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I actually bought my wife a digital camera for Christmas. Read the instructions, took a few shots and tried downloading, to the computer...didn't work...don't know why...I'm reading the instruction book again! Perhaps soon?


Cool.
I know that for someone with over 8000 posts that downloading photos may seem a little difficult. But we know you can do it.
You should have it figured out in time to have shoes posted here by next Monday.

If not then maybe some of the younger forum members with less than 7000 posts like Mac can help you out.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds Dickson
vintage 1967
Four eye blucher moc-toe
brown calf


----------



## wingman

*Trying something today...*

Black Florsheim Imperial longwings with jeans-
discovering late in life that I love the big guns!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## babycatcher

^Good combo. 

Today:










Alden Indy's, #8 w/ commando sole


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Everyone has the right to "privacy". 

Wingman,
Never too late to appreciate B&H

BC,
Your Indy boots are O/S


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

Quoddy Canoe Mocs


----------



## babycatcher

Love the Quoddy's.

CS--you seem to have become invisible.

Uncle, do those cap toe boots have speed laces? What do you prefer and why?

The Indy's I posted have all metal eyelets---a bit more work to get them on and off.


----------



## d'Artagnan

*B&H*

For my first official post, would someone please tell me what "B&H" stands for? (Ithink I know, but after scanning the previous 30 or 40 pages of posts, I haven't run across a difinition.

I've been lurking quite a while and keep learning new things from you guys. Thanks.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> CS--you seem to have become invisible.
> 
> .


Oh crap. I changed my settings on Flickr in my Firefox browser and it affected the pictures here. I didn't know it was making my pictures disappear because when I log onto Ask Andy using Internet Explorer I can still see them.

I've been trying to adjust my photo settings because I've been seeing my pictures show up in various blogs without my permission.
I'll fix the problem here.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Love the Quoddy's.
> 
> CS--you seem to have become invisible.
> 
> Uncle, do those cap toe boots have speed laces? What do you prefer and why?
> 
> The Indy's I posted have all metal eyelets---a bit more work to get them on and off.


For some reason I can still see all of my photos using Internet Explorer
but using the Firefox browser some of my photos are invisible to me too after changing the settings back in Flickr.


----------



## Crownship

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds Dickson
> vintage 1967
> Four eye blucher moc-toe
> brown calf


Repost. Trying to fix disappearing photos.


----------



## babycatcher

CS--seems like you have reappeared. :icon_smile:


----------



## wingman

d'Artagnan said:


> For my first official post, would someone please tell me what "B&H" stands for?
> I've been lurking quite a while and keep learning new things from you guys. Thanks.


I think it stands for "Big & Heavy." 
As the 'postee' that particular acronym was addressed to, I was looking for a definition also.
But someone else a few weeks earlier referred to the Florsheims I posted as 'big & heavy,'
so I assume it's an understood common phrase amongst regulars. I'm also new (well, about
a month new), and am learning this stuff as I go along. Show us your dog covers!! :icon_smile:


----------



## babycatcher

Indeed, B & H= big and heavy

Welcome to the forum to you both--post some pics!


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Love the Quoddy's.
> 
> CS--you seem to have become invisible.
> 
> Uncle, do those cap toe boots have speed laces? What do you prefer and why?
> 
> The Indy's I posted have all metal eyelets---a bit more work to get them on and off.


Nephew,
The cap toe boots have metal eyelets. My preference is the metal eyelets because the boots seem to fit better and less wear and tear on the laces


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Brand new Sperry originals!


----------



## speedster

speedster said:


> Bet you lot know these ...


I guess It was presumptious of me to assume you recognized these EG Nevis ... From what I gathered after having posted, the "trad" subsection is quite Us centric ...


----------



## rebel222

speedster said:


> I guess It was presumptious of me to assume you recognized these EG Nevis ... From what I gathered after having posted, the "trad" subsection is quite Us centric ...


No. Please continue to post your shoes. I recognized them. Some may not have. I enjoy seeing a wide variety of shoes. I wear English shoes as well as strict "trad" shoes.

When getting ideas for my next pair of shoes, I like to see pictures of the shoes being worn. It give me a better idea of how the shoes will actually look w/ use instead of in a display case.


----------



## babycatcher

^agree, please keep posting. I have yet to purchase a pair of EGs, but from some of these posts, I am getting a clearer idea of what I may cause me to to take the plunge.


----------



## Ron_A

LLB Camp Mocs


----------



## LeatherSOUL

speedster said:


> I guess It was presumptious of me to assume you recognized these EG Nevis ... From what I gathered after having posted, the "trad" subsection is quite Us centric ...


Did you get those from a forum member in Hong Kong? If so, they traveled from the UK to Hawaii to Hong Kong to you.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle, what last are those swanky boots on?


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden full-strap loafers
Black calf


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Uncle, what last are those swanky boots on?


Thank you! The wing tip boot is on the plaza last


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Alden full-strap loafers
> Black calf


O/S shine on your shoes


----------



## wingman

*Ba-dadhh...ba-dadhh, Monday, Monday...*

Florsheim Lexington burgundy wings
Casual Male XL socks


----------



## mcarthur

^ B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip blucher
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Love the B&H wingman. Uncle, that is a blinding shine. 

Today:










Alden wing tip blucher, cigar


----------



## wingman

Thank you BC & Mac for the complimentary acronym. 
It would appear that B&H is sticking with me. :icon_smile_big:

Onto a different subject- where are people finding these wonderful argyle socks? 
And do they make socks for B&H shoe sizes? And can you order them online? 

(Sorry- that just mushroomed into way more questions than I was originally gonna ask.)


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Love the B&H wingman. Uncle, that is a blinding shine.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden wing tip blucher, cigar


Thank you! I like your cigar wing tip


----------



## mcarthur

wingman said:


> Thank you BC & Mac for the complimentary acronym.
> It would appear that B&H is sticking with me. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Onto a different subject- where are people finding these wonderful argyle socks?
> And do they make socks for B&H shoe sizes? And can you order them online?
> 
> (Sorry- that just mushroomed into way more questions than I was originally gonna ask.)


The two sources I use are our forum member Alex Kabbaz-marcoliani merino wool argyles and Ben Silver. Both sell online


----------



## dchandler2

Sunday 
Shoes = Allen Edmond Weybridge chili


----------



## wingman

^
^ Thanks for the sock resources, Mac...hopefully, they will accomodate B&H foot sizes. :icon_smile_big:
Meanwhile, great Sunday shoes and socks, DCH2!!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Forgive me if this is considered common knowledge, but I have to ask as I've heard two distinct schools of thought on the matter. 

For each pair of shoes that require them, should you have one corresponding set of shoe trees?

I'm curious what the group thinks here...I'm of the school of thought that you need 2 sets. One for the pair your wore today and one for the pair you wear the next day.


----------



## srivats

Reds & Tops said:


> Forgive me if this is considered common knowledge, but I have to ask as I've heard two distinct schools of thought on the matter.
> 
> For each pair of shoes that require them, should you have one corresponding set of shoe trees?
> 
> I'm curious what the group thinks here...I'm of the school of thought that you need 2 sets. One for the pair your wore today and one for the pair you wear the next day.


One pair of trees per pair of shoes, and I will have it no other way. Shoe trees are a minimal investment towards maintaining shoes ... I factor their price when I make my shoe purchase. They are not expensive at all, and the price is nothing compared to expensive shoes -so why skimp on this basic item?


----------



## Reds & Tops

srivats said:


> One pair of trees per pair of shoes, and I will have it no other way. Shoe trees are a minimal investment towards maintaining shoes ... I factor their price when I make my shoe purchase. They are not expensive at all, and the price is nothing compared to expensive shoes -so why skimp on this basic item?


Thanks for the reply.

I've read/heard that a good set of trees gets the job done in a matter of hours after being placed inside the shoe. Hence my question.


----------



## speedster

Im rather fond of these ...


----------



## Crownship

Very nice display of footwear over the weekend.
Finally I can take my cords out of the closet. But the snow tires will stay on.

Saturday's footwear
















I held up a pair of tan captoes and these gunboats and told my wife to choose. She chose the gunboats for the evening.
*Florsheim Long Wingtips
Imperial Quality 
tan calf*

Sunday's Footwear
















Sunday we toured a couple of homes on the Parade of Homes. 
In Minnesota you really don't get much house for $4 million these days.
*John Lobb "Lopez"
Black Calf*


----------



## rebel222

speedster said:


> Im rather fond of these ...


Are those EG Chelseas? I want a pair of these in the near future.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Nice display of shoes


----------



## Crownship

Monday's Footwear
















Allen Edmonds "Walton"
Algonquin split toe
Black Calf









I took this photo comparing Allen Edmonds Walton built on their widest #3 last
to Aldens Barrie last. Alden size 13EE Allen Edmonds 13EEE


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Nice display of shoes


Thank you.


----------



## Crownship

Reds & Tops said:


> Forgive me if this is considered common knowledge, but I have to ask as I've heard two distinct schools of thought on the matter.
> 
> For each pair of shoes that require them, should you have one corresponding set of shoe trees?
> 
> I'm curious what the group thinks here...I'm of the school of thought that you need 2 sets. One for the pair your wore today and one for the pair you wear the next day.


This is my quote from a thread when someone asked a similar question.


Crownship said:


> Lots of great answers regarding this topic. Everyone seemed to base their answer on their own experience.
> 
> I have a different approach to this.
> 
> If you have a modest shoe collection of 5-20 pairs of dress shoes in your rotation then a pair of shoe trees for each is great.
> But I believe the needs change the bigger the shoe wardrobe.
> 
> If you have 30 or more pairs of shoes I don't think it's necessary to have 30 pairs of trees.
> After 2-3 days the trees have basically done what they're going to do.
> Leaving trees in for 5 days or weeks at a time isn't going to make the shoes retain their shape more, reduce more wrinkles or remove anymore moisture than the first few days.
> 
> Shoe manufacturers leave their shoes on the last for just a few days when buiding them.
> John Lobb leaves the shoes on the last for only 5 days when building their shoes.
> If 5 days on the last is sufficient for a shoe to retain it's permanent shape I think 2-3 days is sufficient for shoe trees to help the shoes maintain their shape and reduce any wrinkles or moisture.
> 
> If you own 30 pairs or 230 pairs of shoes, 20 pairs of shoe trees is enough.
> 
> I own 20-22 pairs of trees and those don't cover half of my shoes.
> 
> I'll buy more shoes but I won't buy anymore shoe trees.


 I'm speaking from my experience. I'm sure others have a different viewpoint and experiences.
My thought is that the more shoes you have there will come a point you don't need shoe trees for every pair.
If you have 1000 pairs of dress shoes and only 500 pairs of trees, half of your shoes aren't going to suffer. Because you'll end up pulling trees from a pair of shoes that have been sitting for months to go in the shoes you wore that day.


----------



## wingman

*Jeez...I'll never be able to follow*

J.Crew "Clifton" plain front, plain toe oxford,
rubber soles. Recalling my youth with these, LOL.

EDIT: attempting to clean up the above heading that they don't let you correct: 
I'll never be able to follow up that last post- those AE Waltons are sharp. Great shape, 
size, and color. I need to put some funds aside for those. Well done, CS.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

Crownship said:


> This is my quote from a thread when someone asked a similar question.
> 
> I'm speaking from my experience. I'm sure others have a different viewpoint and experiences.
> My thought is that the more shoes you have there will come a point you don't need shoe trees for every pair.
> If you have 1000 pairs of dress shoes and only 500 pairs of trees, half of your shoes aren't going to suffer. Because you'll end up pulling trees from a pair of shoes that have been sitting for months to go in the shoes you wore that day.


Crownship - thanks for the detailed response. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crownship

Reds & Tops said:


> Crownship - thanks for the detailed response. It's greatly appreciated.


You may find that you want shoe trees for every pair of shoes you buy whether it's 10 pairs or 300.
My experience and needs are different so I can't speak for everyone here.

I had a few pairs of shoes that were snug in some areas. After leaving the trees in for over a week it helped relieve the tight areas quite a bit.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Bass Gilman*

I just took delivery of these and must say that I am quite impressed. Very close to the "old" Weejuns! I cant wait to get some wear on them.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> *Florsheim Long Wingtips
> Imperial Quality
> tan calf*


Love the color on those B&H!!



mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip blucher
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, as always!


----------



## Reds & Tops

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I just took delivery of these and must say that I am quite impressed. Very close to the "old" Weejuns! I cant wait to get some wear on them.


I've been thinking about picking up a pair of these...they seem like a great deal. I'll be curious to see what your impressions are after several weeks of wear.

How do you feel about the fit? True to size, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

I typically wear an 9C in Aldens and in AE. From previous experiences with Bass I knew that they tend to be a bit bigger. I sized down to an 8.5D and they fit just fine. So far I am pretty impressed with them. Time will tell!:icon_smile:


----------



## babycatcher

Really nice posts. CS--your enthusiasm is really shining through, and it is cool. Everyone is looking might fine, and for you non-regulars---become one!

For me today, the shoe that started the shell addiction:










Alden LHS, #8---and it was all downhill from there.


----------



## speedster

rebel222 said:


> Are those EG Chelseas? I want a pair of these in the near future.


 Yes on the 202, but this pair are a special batch made for a london distributer (kurtGieger) in wine (available in blue and green to) and with a double leather sole. A double leather sole would be a no-no in srtain eyes, but as I walk quite a bit im quite taken by that very fact.


----------



## wingman

*Closer-than-usual point of view...*

Johnston & Murphy kiltie tassel wingtip loafers,
burgundy calf, J&M outlet, Primm Valley NV


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Johnston & Murphy saddles*

Rainy day footwear!


----------



## babycatcher

CCC: I really like the color contrast in those saddles. :icon_smile:

Today, a Mac inspired choice:










Alden wing tip bal, whiskey


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Thank you! They were a good bit darker when I bought them but they have lightened nicely. I always enjoy your pics. You have a collection that I am envious of!


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks! Just doing my part to stimulate the economy


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
+1 for the whiskey wing tip. Take good care because very difficult to find in the market place


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## citizenk

*Alden Brown Cordovans (older)*

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aaldencordovancaptoesii.jpg

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aldencordovancaptoesi.jpg

It has been about a year since I wore these shoes. There was a lot of "bloom" on them which took a bit of brushing to get off. From the pics, it looks like I still have some work to do...


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Really nice posts. CS--your enthusiasm is really shining through, and it is cool. Everyone is looking might fine, and for you non-regulars---become one!
> 
> For me today, the shoe that started the shell addiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, #8---and it was all downhill from there.


Nephew,
From generation to generation-my first pair was the BB burgundy shell LHS


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> From generation to generation-my first pair was the BB burgundy shell LHS


I plan on purchasing a pair with my soon to arrive Federal tax refund.


----------



## speedster

So no response to these G&G's? So far my sole pair ...

Today we had snow, and more to come.

Heschung CHANVRE in smoth boxcalf, rubber soles (Heschungs version of ridgeway)


----------



## babycatcher

^ they are both beautiful. I am assuming that most folks here aren't big on guessing shoe makers, but there are certainly elegant enough to recognize.

Keep posting!

BC


----------



## babycatcher

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> From generation to generation-my first pair was the BB burgundy shell LHS


I am honored to walk in your footsteps, so to speak. I need to cool it down a little though, really getting a bit out of control with the Leather Soul and Shoe mart pre-orders.

Wingman--I neglected to comment on your awesome kilties, and a few other members nice posts. Hard to keep track at times, but really nice to see this thread is picking up again.

So--a question for you all:

**If you could only keep one pair of shoes out of your collection, which pair would it be and why?**

For me, though I tend to only where it for important meetings or events, it would be this:









Alden saddle #8.

IMHO you can wear in in both dressy and casual situations, the Barrie last is most comfortable, and for a a really long day, the single sole is a bit lighter but still offers support. Plus, I think it is darn fine looking and elegant in its relative simplicity.

I gotta wear this one more.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^ they are both beautiful. I am assuming that most folks here aren't big on guessing shoe makers, but there are certainly elegant enough to recognize.
> 
> Keep posting!
> 
> BC


speedster,
I agree with my nephew


----------



## wingman

babycatcher said:


> Wingman--I neglected to comment on your awesome kilties, and a few other members nice posts. Hard to keep track at times, but really nice to see this thread is picking up again.
> 
> **If you could only keep one pair of shoes out of your collection, which pair would it be and why?**


(1) Appreciate the shout-out; I'm not as trad, it seems, as others here are, but I'm also of a blue-collar budget. The bespoke, shell stuff is outta my price range considerably. Perhaps when tax returns roll in, who knows...

(2) Good question. Who can narrow it down, LOL? I've grown accustomed to wingtips of late, especially the 'B&H' oxfords. I have a pair of longwings in black that I love, but am working on grabbing a pair of wine-colored longwings that, if I do this the right way, I can actually acquire brand-new. I'll keep everyone posted. But I'm pretty sure it's gonna come down to those two wings.


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Outstanding choice and shine Uncle--I didn't know shell could get so shiny. I need to work on my technique for "the treatment".

My second favorite shoe today:










Alden PTB #8


----------



## wingman

*Johnston & Murphy Melton captoes, black calf*










gray ribbed socks from Men's Wearhouse, I think


----------



## Ron_A

^ Awesome shine on the Aldens, gentlemen. I also need to work on "the treatment" (a/k/a the Mac technique).

BC - I like the Alden saddles and can understand why they'd be your favorite.

I like slip-ons (e.g., Alden 563), but have a new appreciation for the Barrie last. Today I am wearing Alden PTB in black shell that I recently received as a gift from a friend.


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Thank you

BC and Ron,
I like the PTB. 

Wingman,
Nice shine on your cap toes


----------



## srivats

Have't been checking this thread as frequently as I do. Quite a few outstanding shoes have been posted, and I am enjoying seeing them all.

Wingman, your G&Gs look fantastic.

Mac, the shine in your whiskey chukkas is amazing. I tried and got some shine on my #8 chukkas that I am wearing today, but not as much as yours! Its such a pleasure seeing your shells.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-chukkas
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Love the color of those, and the shine is amazing!


babycatcher said:


> My second favorite shoe today:
> Alden PTB #8


Outstanding shine!


wingman said:


> gray ribbed socks from Men's Wearhouse, I think


J&M Meltons? I have a pair in burgundy. Great looking shoes!


Ron_A said:


> Today I am wearing Alden PTB in black shell that I recently received as a gift from a friend.


At first, I thought those were a pair of Bates patent leather oxfords! Seems to me you've mastered "the treatment" just fine!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden perforated captoes, light brown calf.


----------



## wingman

^ WTom-- I love the Alden caps. That coppery brown is a color I don't have...yet!!
Everyone's posts are aces. Thank you for the kind notices WTom, Mac, & srivats.

(PS-- what are G&Gs? If it's a particular brand, I'm certain I don't have it, LOL.)


----------



## davemx66

*...*



speedster said:


> So no response to these G&G's? So far my sole pair ...
> 
> Today we had snow, and more to come.
> 
> Heschung CHANVRE in smoth boxcalf, rubber soles (Heschungs version of ridgeway)


Both pairs are awesome!
Love the fabric of pants in pic 2 as well !


----------



## babycatcher

^ Great posts. i feel left out of the cap toe party---the only ones I have are boots, so far less dressy.

Ron-sweet PTBs---that is one helluva friend. I need friends like that, or a Dutch uncle that wears a 9E and is short on closet room.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
O/S shine on your cap toe


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> WTT,
> O/S shine on your cap toe


+1.

This is a fine examples of a well maintained and well polished alden calfskin shoe. I love the patina and the shine is fabulous.


----------



## anglophile23

mcarthur said:


> A-chukkas
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


If I'd ever have impure thoughts about a shoe then these are the shoes. Amazing is all I can say.


----------



## Crownship

Good to see the Daily Footwear thread thriving.
Lots of fantastic footwear posted the past few days.
I've been busy but I'm getting back in on the fun.


----------



## wingman

*On the rack at Nordstrom's...*

Kenneth Cole "Reactions," burgundy gloss
combined leather & rubber sole


----------



## babycatcher

CS--thriving indeed!

Today:










Alden NST, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> If I'd ever have impure thoughts about a shoe then these are the shoes. Amazing is all I can say.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

^ +1 for whiskey and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## wingman

BC-- phenominal color on those Aldens. I gotta get that brand. Very 1930's. Nice socks also. 
Mac-- nice cigar chukkas. And you always display great argyles. These are going on the wish list.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks Uncle and wingman. Never a bad day for cigar.

wingman: NSTs in whiskey can be had from Citishoes or ShoeMart. Marcoliani cotton argyles from Mr. Kabbaz or O'Connell's.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*AE Randolph shells*

Just received these via the exchange. Love the patina on them! Look great paired with the old faded 501's!!


----------



## mcarthur

^ enjoy wearing

Wingman,
Thank you


----------



## Crownship

*The Week In Review*

Tuesday's footwear








I wore these because the ground was a little damp. 
These had been sitting for awhile. I don't wear rubber soled shoes that often.
These were one of my first pairs of Allen Edmonds but they are one of the least worn. First post for these.
Allen Edmonds "Benton"
Cap toe blucher
Black Custom Calf
removable orthotic 
Vibram soles

Wednesday's Footwear
















Going through my haphazard rotation. These cap toes were looking good to go on Wednesday.
These are the original Allen Edmonds Clifton. Todays model is a cap toe blucher. Not as elegant as these. But I favor older Allen Edmonds.

Allen Edmonds "Clifton" The Originals
Cap toe Balmoral with perfing, pinking
Black Custom Calf

Thursday's Artillery
















You can never go wrong going Big & Heavy.
The whole weekend will be spent in meetings. I'm sure I'll have a small fleet of gunboats for the duration.

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
Long Wingtips
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
A good assortment of your artillery


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> ^ enjoy wearing
> 
> Wingman,
> Thank you


Thank you M! I am going to send them to AE recrafting to see how they do. They are a little wide on me and I am hoping a recraft can remedy that. I have a pair of cigar shell LHS on the way to me from Shoemart..I cannot wait to get those. Your fine collection is having quite an influence on me!


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## wingman

*Wet weekend in Washington.*

J.Crew Clifton plain toe, rubber soles
Olive socks, Casual Male XL


----------



## Crownship

Lots of great footwear posted. Looks like spring has brought out a variety of footwear and colors here.



mcarthur said:


> CS,
> A good assortment of your artillery


Thank you.


----------



## wingman

Crownship said:


> Lots of great footwear posted. Looks like spring has brought out a variety of footwear and colors here.


Speaking of which, my next conquest is a pair of longwing g-boats not unlike those burgundy AE's of yours. Very nice- especially with the gray socks.

Mac-- great shell boots. With that shine, they look completely solid- like they don't bend at all. :icon_smile_big:
Speedster, are you wearing monks? The color and the broguing (sp?) on the toes is quite nice.


----------



## davemx66

*...*

Awesome shoes!

What's their make ??


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Another rainy day in Indiana...*

Bean Boot Mocs


----------



## speedster

davemx66 said:


> Awesome shoes!
> 
> What's their make ??


Thanks, Edward Green Oundle on the 888last aka Ralph Lauren Purple Label Grant.


----------



## mcarthur

Wingman,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## dchandler2

*Loake Suede Wingtips*


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


The classic! Love the cords and argyles. Nice shine as always!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

dchandler2 said:


>


Good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> The classic! Love the cords and argyles. Nice shine as always!:icon_smile_wink:


Thank you


----------



## Sir Royston

dchandler2 said:


>


hello there. lovely shoes
Are brogues always referred to as "Wingtips" in the USA. 
I have the same pair of shoes but to me they are Brogues??

Well done. Lovely shoes

.... And without wishing to start a massive debate/arguement.. When did brown shoes with a Dark suit become the modern standard..?? 
Maybe us traditionalists are well out of step nowadays (so to speak)

RBH


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*AE Leyland*


----------



## wingman

*If at first you don't succeed...*

Magnanni Burgundy Wingtips (longwings), online, from Spain 
-a second attempt at capturing them in their true burgundy; 
more diffused, softer light


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## epfunk

Mac, I love those whiskey shell longwings... so shiny!


----------



## srivats

Chandler, I like your Loakes ...

Mac, whiskey shell longwings are amazing. You tempt me to no end!

My shell Macneils are coming in today!


----------



## babycatcher

^ I agree Sri. A good day for whiskey:










Alden LHS


----------



## Reds & Tops

I picked up a pair of BB Black Fleece saddle shoes this weekend - cordovan and snuff suede. I'll get a picture up as soon as I can. For the time being, here's a link.


----------



## epfunk

Reds & Tops said:


> I picked up a pair of BB Black Fleece saddle shoes this weekend - cordovan and snuff suede. I'll get a picture up as soon as I can. For the time being, here's a link.


very nice! I was in the Madison Ave. store on saturday and the sales lady was showing someone who was buying these how to brush the suede properly. different process than what I had thought. more of a tap than a brush.


----------



## Reds & Tops

epfunk said:


> very nice! I was in the Madison Ave. store on saturday and the sales lady was showing someone who was buying these how to brush the suede properly. different process than what I had thought. more of a tap than a brush.


epfunk - that would have been me! My favorite shoe salesperson there, Maria was giving me a hand. I too was surprised by the methodology. Apparently that's the proper way to bring out a minor bruise in the suede.


----------



## mcarthur

epfunk, sri and bc
thank you

bc,
I like your whiskey


----------



## anglophile23

Sir Royston said:


> hello there. lovely shoes
> Are brogues always referred to as "Wingtips" in the USA.
> I have the same pair of shoes but to me they are Brogues??
> 
> Well done. Lovely shoes
> 
> .... And without wishing to start a massive debate/arguement.. When did brown shoes with a Dark suit become the modern standard..??
> Maybe us traditionalists are well out of step nowadays (so to speak)
> 
> RBH


Any show with the winged toe design as seen in these shoes or longwings are wingtips in the US. Also, brown shoes with dark suits were seen even in the 1930's. For illustration see AA images.


----------



## srivats

BC, nice LHS! I suppose you are not a big fan of the natural sole edge ... Like this pair, I noticed you had black edges on the Rider Longwings too. did you dye the sole edges on these LHS black yourself?


----------



## XdryMartini

Something new fm Tom at Leather Soul.





































He always could take better pics than me...

EG Cardiff (202 last)
Whiskey Shell


----------



## Selectiv

C&J Ragstock
Gabicci


----------



## Reds & Tops

XdryMartini said:


> Something new fm Tom at Leather Soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He always could take better pics than me...
> 
> EG Cardiff (202 last)
> Whiskey Shell


How is it ordering from Leather Soul? I'm looking to start my shell collection and they seem to have a very good handle on things over there...


----------



## srivats

XDM, I din't know that EG made shell shoes! Yours look great. They seem to fit you extremely well. Wear them for years to come!



Reds & Tops said:


> How is it ordering from Leather Soul? I'm looking to start my shell collection and they seem to have a very good handle on things over there...


Tom is an outstanding guy to talk to and buy shoes from. Many here will attest to that!


----------



## XdryMartini

Reds & Tops said:


> How is it ordering from Leather Soul? I'm looking to start my shell collection and they seem to have a very good handle on things over there...


Not many retailers better than Tom. He has a wider and more unusual selection than other Alden resellers.


----------



## babycatcher

XDM, enjoy those, they look really special!:aportnoy:


----------



## JohnMS

Outstanding Cardiffs


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Something new fm Tom at Leather Soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He always could take better pics than me...
> 
> EG Cardiff (202 last)
> Whiskey Shell


Outstanding! Enjoy wearing. Thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

Selectiv,
Good looking shoe


----------



## mcarthur

A-tassel slip on
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## wingman

*Not at work today- summoned to sit in a jury room...*

....Don't worry, I'll pull the socks up proper before I enter the courthouse. 
Mezlan loafers from online auction, olive socks and slacks from Men's Wearhouse


----------



## wingman

mcarthur said:


> A-tassel slip on
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


D--n, these are nice, sir!! 
Great color in the socks also.


----------



## AAF-8AF

*First day out with these newbies*

Just picked up these Bradleys and I'm really liking them. My first AE and second pair of shells to go with my 986s.










AE - Bradley, burgundy shell

- Marc


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

^ Nice!! Enjoy them!


----------



## babycatcher

^Nice posts as usual. Wingman--good luck with your civic duty.

Today, a shoe making its way into my rotation a good deal:










Alden calf LW, commando sole


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-tassel slip on
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful color and magnificent shine! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST - burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

wingman said:


> D--n, these are nice, sir!!
> Great color in the socks also.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF,
Enjoy wearing your Bradley's

BC,
+1 for B&H and argyles

WTT,
Thank you
I like your burgundy NST


----------



## Crownship

Time to catch up.

Friday March 27
















Allen Edmonds "McAllister" (vintage)
Bal Wingtips
leather and cloth lined
Brown Polished Calf

Saturday March 28
















Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
Long Wing Bluchers
Black Shell Cordovan

Sunday March 29
















Alden Long Wings
Mahogany Shell Cordovan

Monday 















Allen Edmonds "Dellwood"
Algonquin stitched toe
Vibram mini lug soles


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> So--a question for you all:
> **If you could only keep one pair of shoes out of your collection, which pair would it be and why?**


This question reminded me of when my wife will ask what my favorite food or meal is so she can make me something special.
My reply is always I don't have one. I like a variety of foods. My favorite today may not be my favorite tomorrow.

If I had all of my shoes in front of me and could only keep one pair that would be a very difficult decision to make.
Because I have so many rare shoes that can't be replaced. 
I do have some that I could more freely get rid of.

If I was someplace other than home and could only keep one pair of shoes, it would probably be the pair on my feet.


----------



## Crownship

Fantastic posts everybody.


----------



## mczewd

WTT

Just out of curiosity, what color polish do you use on those walnut brown Alden captoes?


----------



## wingman

Well at the risk of making a bad pun, great guns- especially BC's and CS's.

(I've bought some longwings in a bonafide burgundy hue- brand new for once, 
which should arrive any day now. The obsession continues!!)


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
I see the fleet has left port. Great show


----------



## wingman

*Continuing to "loaf" in court...*

Bruno Magli kiltie-and-monk loafers,
natural light, hence slight double-image


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Alden Tassels*


----------



## babycatcher

^ Great posts so far today. Uncle, joining you in a drop of whiskey:










Rider Boot LW, whiskey shell (slightly antiqued when made)


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
I like your whiskey and argyles

CCC,
+1 for tassels and argyles


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "Pembrooke" in burgundy calf


----------



## Crownship

wingman said:


> Well at the risk of making a bad pun, great guns- especially BC's and CS's.
> 
> (I've bought some longwings in a bonafide burgundy hue- brand new for once,
> which should arrive any day now. The obsession continues!!)


The style is classic. I wear mine with everything. 
Once you put on your first pair you automatically gain 25 years of wisdom (or opinions) you never knew you had. 
After all they are an older man's shoe.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> I see the fleet has left port. Great show


Thanks

They're always ready to get the job done.


----------



## Crownship

Tuesday's Footwear















Allen Edmonds "Leeds"
Plain toes
Brown Shell Cordovan

Today's footwear















Allen Edmonds "Bradley"
Algonquin split toe
Burgundy shell cordovan
Vibram soles


----------



## Crownship

XdryMartini said:


> Something new fm Tom at Leather Soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He always could take better pics than me...
> EG Cardiff (202 last)
> Whiskey Shell





mcarthur said:


> A-LHS
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC





babycatcher said:


> ^ Great posts so far today. Uncle, joining you in a drop of whiskey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rider Boot LW, whiskey shell (slightly antiqued when made)


So much whiskey posted lately it may be possible to get a DWI while surfing this thread.
Great footwear.


----------



## wingman

Crownship said:


> The style is classic. I wear mine with everything.
> Once you put on your first pair you automatically gain 25 years of wisdom (or opinions) you never knew you had.
> After all they are an older man's shoe.:icon_smile_big:


Well, I AM an older man (just had a birthday 2 weeks ago), so perhaps I'm ahead of the curve, LOL.
But I do like the longwings. Got a pair on order now. Anticipate many, many obnoxious pics. 
BTW, I like the AE "Bradleys" with the jeans and blue argyles. Bold, yet sharp.


----------



## wingman

*Killing two birds, as it were...*

Attempting to keep up with the Joneses (and MacArthurs, Babycatchers, and Crownships), I am displaying my longwings today. A dear friend asked me exactly what they are, and my Florsheim Imperials are perhaps my best examples.

I've always understood longwings to be distinguished as the stitching that starts from the wingtip on the toe and wraps around the entire shoe. Is that correct? It's my favorite design at any rate. I've ordered some burgundy wine longwings- and am currently seeking out some argyles as well!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*AE Parkland Chili grain*


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


>


What happen to your argyles?


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
I like your PTB and NST with argyles

Wing,
I like your LWB. Welcome to the club. 
Happy Birthday


----------



## Reds & Tops

For those of you seeking whiskey, the Alden Shop a block south of BB in Manhattan had a fairly good stock. Cigar as well!


----------



## mcarthur

A- Indy boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> What happen to your argyles?


LOL!! I am a sockless kind of guy Mac..most of the time anyway. I have a pretty good selection of argyles but unless I have a big meeting it is sans socks for me. BTW, I love the boots!


----------



## babycatcher

CCC and MAc, great choices. I love the colors.

Today:










Alden wing tip boot


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

^ Very nice boots!


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you. The forum can be inspiring, though very bad for the wallet.


----------



## mcarthur

CCC and BC,
Thank you


----------



## wingman

I like the boots, guys. Well done.
Mac- thank you.
CCC- two things:
(1) great AE Parklands, especially the narrow pointed toe
(2) what is K-Ville? I feel like I should know that!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

wingman said:


> I like the boots, guys. Well done.
> Mac- thank you.
> CCC- two things:
> (1) great AE Parklands, especially the narrow pointed toe
> (2) what is K-Ville? I feel like I should know that!


Thanks! K-Ville is just a reference to a very short lived TV series.


----------



## srivats

Gentlemen, outstanding shoes. Hats to all who have posted!

CS, the brown Leeds are really amazing. I really like the color. When did AE offer brown cordovan? And why in the world did they *stop*?


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> Thank you. The forum can be inspiring, though very bad for the wallet.


"very bad" doesn't even begin to describe it. I really went crazy in March with pruchases and therefore I have taken a 'no-purchase-in-april' vow to resuscitate my savings account.

My next purchase will be the 'Darlton' wingtip made by C&J for Ralph Lauren whenever it goes on sale (pics by member *spinlps*):

Gorgeous, aren't they?


----------



## babycatcher

What a rich color those Darlton's are. I wish they came in E width,


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## wingman

^ Very nice, WTT!! I wore my black longwings today also.

On another matter, I'm about to burst: my Bostonian longwings finally arrived this afternoon-
a deep, rich burgundy. (The ones I really wanted at last!!) Test-walking them all through the house-
squatting down in them, watching the 'ER' finale in them- I got it bad, LOL.


----------



## srivats

^WTT, amazing shine on the macneils. Well done!


----------



## Crownship

An AE favorite.

Allen Edmonds MacNeil
Long Wing bluchers
Scotch grain
chili calf


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Sperry Topsider Bluepoint*

I am not sure that there is a more comfortable, casual shoe on the market than the Sperry Topsider. I have been wearing some form of them for the past 30 years!


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Ravello shell
> Argyles OTC


Uncle,
The Ravello shells look incredible. Very nice.


----------



## Pgolden

These are great. I have them in the dark brown/white sole, and they are far more comfortable than the classic unlined Topsiders.



CrescentCityConnection said:


> I am not sure that there is a more comfortable, casual shoe on the market than the Sperry Topsider. I have been wearing some form of them for the past 30 years!


----------



## wingman

*End of work week understatement...*

I have finally been successful in ordering some new socks (thanks everyone for their online suggestions), 
but in the meantime I have paired these (very old) Church's oxfords with some older, somewhat conservative
argyles. The new ones hope to be much bolder, louder, and more obnoxious. Thank you.


----------



## babycatcher

^ another great series of posts. Uncle--I lust after those revello LW. Nice guns on the page.

i am still in suede mode:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alden PTB, suede


----------



## sleats

Not enough double breasted waistcoats on this forum for my liking so here goes..


__
https://flic.kr/p/3401844722


__
https://flic.kr/p/3401844886


__
https://flic.kr/p/3401041279

sorry for the terrible picture quality...


----------



## Crownship

sleats said:


> Not enough double breasted waistcoats on this forum for my liking so here goes..
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3401844722
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3401844886
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3401041279
> 
> sorry for the terrible picture quality...


Actually you're the first to post waistcoats here.
This is a footwear thread.
If you have great footwear this is the place to post it.


----------



## mcarthur

CCC and BC,
Thank you

BC,
Does your suede PTB have commando soles?


----------



## Reds & Tops

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Uncle,
> The Ravello shells look incredible. Very nice.


Amazing - I would spend my last pennies on these.


----------



## babycatcher

WTT--great shoe and even better shine!

Uncle---these PTB have a full rubber sole, no leather. They are my lightest Alden shoe, and one of my most comfortable. They were a ShoeMart rare deep discount on 1st quality--$241.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Alden 3662*

And they are here!! Tell me what you think!


----------



## wingtip

*my new black cordovan allen edmonds*










recent ebay purchase


----------



## srivats

Amazing shoes posted here as usual.

The ravello wingtips are wonderful, and so are the tassels!

*wingtip*, you live true to your name


----------



## wingman

^ From one 'wing' to another, welcome.
Great first post- I suspect the fraternity will approve. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## babycatcher

Wingtip--great post and welcome to the forum! Please keep it up!

CCC: I am seething jealousy. That is a beautiful shoe I can never wear--Abderdeen just does not work for me in any size. I guess if Alden was able to do a 9 C/EE it would, but they dont do it. That is an awesome shoe. Wear it often, and in good health.


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> And they are here!! Tell me what you think!


Looks very good. Enjoy wearing. Argyles go well with tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops,
thank you

Wingtip,
welcome to the forum. I like your wingtips

Sri,
thank you


----------



## wingtip

thanks for the greets; enjoy lookin at all the real fine shoes never even knew existed


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Thanks to all of you for the compliments! 

Uncle- I have some new argyles en route to wear with the tassels! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wingman

*A little weekend exhale...*

Mezlan loafers, eBay, via Spain
Casual Male socks, my closet


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> A-cap toe boot
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


These are one of my favorites from you Uncle. Great looking boots and an impeccable shine!


----------



## Crownship

Friday's artillery















Alden big & heavy to start the weekend.

Alden Long Wings
Antique brown calf


----------



## WingtipTom

CrescentCityConnection said:


> And they are here!! Tell me what you think!


Great tassel loafers, CCC!



wingtip said:


> my new black cordovan allen edmonds


Very handsome looking, MacNeils! Wear them well!



mcarthur said:


> A-cap toe boot
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Outstanding shine on your boots! Thank you for sharing. 



Crownship said:


> Alden Long Wings
> Antique brown calf


Nice looking LWB, CS! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Berkley" in black calf


----------



## srivats

WTT, you maintain your shoes well. Great shine.

CS, I am wearing my Macneils today. Your B&H looks grand. I like the color very much.

Mac, Your captoes are blinding my eyes. I have to look for my shades


----------



## mcarthur

CCC, Sri & WTT,
Thank you

WTT,
Great shine on your AE Berkley


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Pebble grain burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## dchandler2

*Allen Edmonds Randolph Shell Cordovan*


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

dchandler2 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## srivats

dchandler2 said:


>


I love that color. Very good looking penny loafer.


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> Gentlemen, outstanding shoes. Hats to all who have posted!
> 
> CS, the brown Leeds are really amazing. I really like the color. When did AE offer brown cordovan? And why in the world did they *stop*?


Those Leeds were new old stock.
I don't know if they started as burgundy and faded or if that's how they came from the factory years ago.

The model number is the same as my burgundy shell cordovan Leeds that look burgundy.


----------



## babycatcher

srivats said:


> I love that color. Very good looking penny loafer.


I agree--nicest Randolph I can remember seeing.

I am in a longwing mood:










Alden calf LW, commando sole


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

The ravello tassels make another appearance!


----------



## mcarthur

^thumbs up for ravello tassels and argyles


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> ^thumbs up for ravello tassels and argyles


Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> I agree--nicest Randolph I can remember seeing.
> 
> I am in a longwing mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden calf LW, commando sole


good idea-LWB today


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ Mac, I like your shoes+socks+cords combo. Looks fantastic.

My outfit today is classic "americana"
Blue must-iron BB OCBD
BB Clark fit khakis with 2" cuffs
Polo navy blazer
Marcoliani argyles OTC
alden shell longwing bluchers in #8

The longwings look so good on my feet


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Uncle: Your LWB look amazing. Outstanding shine, as usual! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "Barrington" in black calf


----------



## Reds & Tops

I broke out my Sperry originals about a week ago, and I can't keep them off my feet. I had forgotten how much like slippers they are to wear.


----------



## srivats

^WTT, I love the shine on your loafers. Keep posting.


----------



## dchandler2

srivats said:


> I love that color. Very good looking penny loafer.





CrescentCityConnection said:


> Very nice!


Thanks,

I hope they last for a long time with shoe trees and tender loving care.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ Mac, I like your shoes+socks+cords combo. Looks fantastic.
> 
> My outfit today is classic "americana"
> Blue must-iron BB OCBD
> BB Clark fit khakis with 2" cuffs
> Polo navy blazer
> Marcoliani argyles OTC
> alden shell longwing bluchers in #8
> 
> The longwings look so good on my feet


Thank you
Your attire sounds good
+1 for shell LWB and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you
O/S shine!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

dchandler2 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I hope they last for a long time with shoe trees and tender loving care.


You are quite welcome. With proper care your shoes should last a very long time. Keep em coming!


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Very nice posts the last couple of days. Uncle, thank you, and you are spiffy as always.

I remain in a LW mood:










Alden LW, black shell


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ wonderful argyles. I love the matte polish job as well.


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Crownship

*Monday's Footwear*









Allen Edmonds Cambridge
wing-tip bal
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## srivats

BC, I love the argyles. Looks great!

Crownship, your wingtip bals are simply outstanding. Very, very good looking shies.


----------



## twistedswisster

mcarthur, what last are your cigar cap toe boots above? plaza?


----------



## mcarthur

twistedswisster said:


> mcarthur, what last are your cigar cap toe boots above? plaza?


You are correct! The cigar cap toe boot is on the plaza last


----------



## babycatcher

Still sticking with LWs:










Alden LW, #8


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

Uncle, nice looking PTB -- I am wearing my black shell PTB today.


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle--nice PTB. Ron A-I have heard the black PTBs are "G-man" shoes---former favorites of the FBI.


----------



## Ron_A

babycatcher said:


> Ron A-I have heard the black PTBs are "G-man" shoes---former favorites of the FBI.


Nice....I've been told that I look like a G-Man with my short hair, conservative suits and rep ties. I like the Alden LWs -- very nice in #8.


----------



## Crownship

*Tuesday's Footwear*

















Vintage 1967

Allen Edmonds "Dickson" The original
Four eye blucher
stitched moc toe
brown calf


----------



## Reds & Tops

Ron_A said:


> Nice....I've been told that I look like a G-Man with my short hair, conservative suits and rep ties. I like the Alden LWs -- very nice in #8.


Just saw that Leather Soul got some black shell PTB boots...very, very nice stuff.


----------



## Crownship

I've been too busy to post much lately but I have to say there's been
alot of fantastic footwear posted here the past week.

Just wanted to give everybody a thumbs up.:thumbs-up:
Two cheers:icon_cheers::icon_cheers:
And a smile:icon_smile_big::


----------



## Crownship

Keeping it casual. Jeans, sharkskin and argyles.

Allen Edmonds "Belmont"
Split toe bluchers
Merlot Sharkskin
Double Oak Soles


----------



## srivats

^ CS, those shoes look mean and all business - 'dont mess with me, I will EAT you if you do!'  But I bet they are very comfortable to wear and very resilient. Is there even a need to polish them at all? Or do you just wipe with damp cloth and brush? These shoes are very unique and are going to last you for a long time!


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL! Srivats, you have provided me with excellent justification for wearing my black shark Sheltons when we go to the beach, later this year...give those 'flesh eating denizens of the deep' fair warning...we do fight back and we will prevail! Crownship, I too am a fan of your sharks...you wear them well, sir.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Agreed---those things look tough enough to pass down a generation or two as well.:aportnoy:

Still longwingin' it










Alden LW, brown suede


----------



## mcarthur

Ron and BC,
Thank you
When I interview for the FBI that was the dress attire


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
I like your suede LBW with the commando soles


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ Mac, yet another wonderful argyle+cord+shell combo. I love it.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ Mac, yet another wonderful argyle+cord+shell combo. I love it.


Thank you


----------



## srivats

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL! Srivats, you have provided me with excellent justification for wearing my black shark Sheltons when we go to the beach, later this year...give those 'flesh eating denizens of the deep' fair warning...we do fight back and we will prevail! Crownship, I too am a fan of your sharks...you wear them well, sir.


These should be good for your trip. Post pics if you can 

I also think these probably are amongst the best bad weather shoes ever - afterall, sharks swam in water all the time, din't they? CS, can you tell us something about this? Have you ever worn these in in the rain or snow (accidentally or otherwise)?


----------



## amlai

Not wearing these today, but I'll definitely be wearing these tomorrow... Alden whiskey shell Norwegian split toe on Barrie last. Waited a really long time for these... placed an order 10/1/07, then it was cancelled by TheShoeMart a year ago due to a shortage in shell, and then all of a sudden on 10/31/08, I was told that they they were going to be able to get them and was asked if I wanted to reserve a pair.


I can finally join in on all of the whiskey fun!


----------



## srivats

amlai, those whiskey NSTs look outstanding! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Calvin500

amlai:

That's a really long wait. So much for instant gratification. I'm sure that, though frustrating, it was worth it. They look really nice.

Calvin


----------



## amlai

Haha... yeah... I could've had a bespoke shoe much faster than that... and I actually thought of doing something like that.

What belts are people wearing with whiskey shell? With #8, it's pretty simple... just get the Alden shell belt. With whiskey... I really don't have anything close.


----------



## mcarthur

amlia,
Great acquisition! Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> ^ CS, those shoes look mean and all business - 'dont mess with me, I will EAT you if you do!'  But I bet they are very comfortable to wear and very resilient. Is there even a need to polish them at all?
> Or do you just wipe with damp cloth and brush? These shoes are very unique and are going to last you for a long time!


Ha haa 
The days I wear those sharkskins I'm definitely not in a loafer or tassle shoe wearing frame of mind.
Those shoes can be aggressive. One took a bite out of my Tingley overshoe and I had to replace it earlier this winter.

These weren't comfortable at first because I bought them too narrow years ago. But also the hide is really thick and tough and doesn't break in like calf or shell. They feel great now.
It takes a little while to get them to break in.

They really don't need polish even though I've used it a few times. 
When needed I'll wipe them with a damp cloth or even use a stiff brush to keep them looking new.
All these really need are leather conditioner every once in a great while to keep the hide soft.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL! Srivats, you have provided me with excellent justification for wearing my black shark Sheltons when we go to the beach, later this year...
> give those 'flesh eating denizens of the deep' fair warning...we do fight back and we will prevail! Crownship, I too am a fan of your sharks...you wear them well, sir.


Thanks
The sharkskin shoes get their own corner on the shelves. 
I'd hate to wake up one morning and see a bite taken out of a pair of calf or shell shoes.

If I ever feel the need to argue on The Interchange I'll send my sharkskin shoes to do the work while I kick back and take a time out.:icon_smile_big:



babycatcher said:


> ^ Agreed---those things look tough enough to pass down a generation or two as well.:aportnoy:


When the time comes I'll tell my kids, "Stay out of my shoe closet! It's a holy place."
I do wonder how long those shoes can last though.


----------



## Crownship

*Thursday's Footwear*

















Allen Edmonds Stanford
brown suede chukkas


----------



## Crownship

Mac- great to see some of your shell shoes and boots you haven't posted for awhile. I like the wider cuff you have on today's cords.

BC-Lots of nice long wings posted. 
Great to see more members that like black shell cordovan.


----------



## WingtipTom

Lots of great looking shoes posted the last couple of days!


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen Edmonds "Sanford" in burgundy calf


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Nice chukkas
Thank you! I do like black shell

WTT,
Nice shine on your AE stanford


----------



## babycatcher

^agree. Uncle--nice to see some black in your rotation.


----------



## babycatcher

These today:










Rider LW


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you
I like your whiskey


----------



## Crownship

It's a black shell day for me too. No fancy socks, just black.

Alden Plain Toe blucher
Black shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

Mac- Thank you

BC-
I like those socks you wore with the brown suede wings.
Can you tell me the brand and what they're made of?

WTT- The Sanford is one of my favorite Allen Edmonds models.
I own more of that model in various colors than any other shoe. 
The classics are great from the number 7 last.


----------



## babycatcher

Good to see your posts CS. The socks are from A. Kabbaz, and are Marcoliani:




BC


----------



## wingtip

*Good Friday's shoes*

Allen Edmonds Burgundy McAllister


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
nice shine

CS,
Looking good in your black shell PTB
I like your artillary


----------



## mcarthur

A-PT boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

Wingtip, good looking shine on those shoes. Very nice indeed.


----------



## babycatcher

To those celebrating today, Happy Easter!


----------



## AAF-8AF

^ Great choice for today, BC. Are those welted? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wingman

Okay, those 'Easter slippers' nearly made me spit out my coffee. :icon_smile_big:
Great way to wake up in the morning. Happy Easter, BC and everyone.


----------



## Jack1425

^ +1 :icon_smile_big:


----------



## srivats

BC, you got me good with that 

CS, I like your black shells a lot. I used to think that black shell is pointless, but the color seems to have depth (compared to calfskin) just like #8. And you have a fantastic shine on them too!


----------



## srivats

OK, here is my first pic for this thread  As I have mentioned elsewhere, I truly went crazy last month with shoe purchases .... below is a pair from Polo Ralph Lauren made by C&J ... in RL terminlogy this is the 'Darlton' pebble grain blucher but it is actually a rebranded C&J "Pembroke" model on the traditional round-toe 325 last, with a danite sole.

I got a good deal and apart from that I decided to buy them to check out the last and the fit. I bought them in my true size (9.5D) and they fit beautifully. These are my first pair of C&J shoes and I am really happy about the purchase. The leather is really nice and supple and the workmanship is fantastic. I polished and conditoned them after wearing them on the carpet today. The leather takes a wonderful shine.

Though only wingtips, they complement my alden and hanover #8 shell longwings in a good way. I think these will be good to wear with khakis and chinos. I am planning to get the shell version next month during the sale  In my opinion, this shoe is a must have for all wingtip/longwing fans!


----------



## LeicaLad

I've ordered a pair of these, too. Been at the top of my drool list for a very, very long time.

But, I second the question that Amlai asked: What belt color range can you wear with this? (No, a whiskey shell belt is not an option, please.) How far off in color can one be and not destroy the effect of these beautiful shoes?

Suggestions and photos very highly appreciated.

Thanks.



amlai said:


> Not wearing these today, but I'll definitely be wearing these tomorrow... Alden whiskey shell Norwegian split toe on Barrie last. Waited a really long time for these... placed an order 10/1/07, then it was cancelled by TheShoeMart a year ago due to a shortage in shell, and then all of a sudden on 10/31/08, I was told that they they were going to be able to get them and was asked if I wanted to reserve a pair.
> 
> I can finally join in on all of the whiskey fun!


----------



## srivats

LeicaLad said:


> I've ordered a pair of these, too. Been at the top of my drool list for a very, very long time.
> 
> But, I second the question that Amlai asked: What belt color range can you wear with this? (No, a whiskey shell belt is not an option, please.) How far off in color can one be and not destroy the effect of these beautiful shoes?
> 
> Suggestions and photos very highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Except for black shoes, I do not like matching my shoes and belts exactly. With alden whiskey, any tan belt (but not dark brown) would be just fine in my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^Mac I like your combo a lot. I am going to add this to my "looks" ... black and green go very well together.


----------



## cdcro

Indy's in #8 shell from J Gilbert


----------



## gman-17

LeicaLad said:


> I've ordered a pair of these, too. Been at the top of my drool list for a very, very long time.
> 
> But, I second the question that Amlai asked: What belt color range can you wear with this? (No, a whiskey shell belt is not an option, please.) How far off in color can one be and not destroy the effect of these beautiful shoes?
> 
> Suggestions and photos very highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Well let me third this question. I have a pair of Ferragamo shoes that are equally difficult to match--similar color, a little darker. When you buy an interesting color shoe you nerver think about matching the belt. As much as I am in agreement (in theory) that the match doesn't have to be perfect. In practice I can't stand it when it doesn't work.


----------



## srivats

^cdcro, shell indys look awesome!


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^Mac I like your combo a lot. I am going to add this to my "looks" ... black and green go very well together.


Thank you. To be honest, I am colorblind and the credit belongs to my valet. I will pass your comment on.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^cdcro, shell indys look awesome!


I second! Enjoy wearing


----------



## Bezalel

I have to become proficient with my new digital camera. It seems much more complex than my ancient Canon A1.

Monday's shoes:



















Allen Edmonds - Dryden - Brandy


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking shoes with argyles


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> WTT,
> nice shine
> 
> CS,
> Looking good in your black shell PTB
> I like your artillary


Mac- Thank you. 
Your artillery is looking fantastic too. 
Your PT boots look especially nice.

Alden shell cordovan boots with commando soles remind me of a custom Hummer H2 with all the bells and whistles.
They can handle any terrain and tackle any job. But you don't want to take them off road and get them dirty.


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> BC, you got me good with that
> 
> CS, I like your black shells a lot. I used to think that black shell is pointless, but the color seems to have depth (compared to calfskin) just like #8. And you have a fantastic shine on them too!


Thanks.


----------



## Crownship

I haven't posted these for awhile.
When I posted these back in May08 I said these reminded me of
hippos dancing in tutus.
Some of you remember the hippos dancing from Disney's Fantasia from many years ago. Big & heavy and as elegant as they could be.

Church's loafers
Handmade exclusively for Church's
New York Beverly Hills


----------



## srivats

^ CS, what is the leather on those shoes? At first glance I thought shell, but the fine creases say otherwise. Is this Church's bookbinder leather?


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> To those celebrating today, Happy Easter!


With those teeth I couldn't tell if those are 
Were-Rabbit, Jackalope or Bunny Cordovan slippers.
Those things almost sent my sharkskin shoes running away in terror.


----------



## Bezalel

Tuesday:



















Alden 924


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mac- Thank you.
> Your artillery is looking fantastic too.
> Your PT boots look especially nice.
> 
> Alden shell cordovan boots with commando soles remind me of a custom Hummer H2 with all the bells and whistles.
> They can handle any terrain and tackle any job. But you don't want to take them off road and get them dirty.


Nephew,
You are absolutely on point! Keen observation!


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> I haven't posted these for awhile.
> When I posted these back in May08 I said these reminded me of
> hippos dancing in tutus.
> Some of you remember the hippos dancing from Disney's Fantasia from many years ago. Big & heavy and as elegant as they could be.
> 
> Church's loafers
> Handmade exclusively for Church's
> New York Beverly Hills


Nice looking loafers! Do you wear LHS?


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip bal
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip bal
> Black shell
> Argyles OTC


Magnificent shine on your Aldens! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy wingtip bal in burgundy calf


----------



## srivats

^ WTT, outstanding shine on your J&Ms.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ WTT, outstanding shine on your J&Ms.


I second


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip bal
> Black shell
> Argyles OTC


Mac, I am loving your black shell parade. They all look outstanding.


----------



## WingtipTom

^^ Thank you!


----------



## Ron_A

There've been some really great posts lately, especially the bal wingtips. 









Alden for BB Calf Tassels


----------



## Corcovado

I wore my brand-new Alden long-wing bluchers in black shell cordovan. :icon_smile:


----------



## babycatcher

Great posts today---love seeing all the black for a change---not seen enough on the Trad pages, but it still has its place.

Bezazel--great selections--I hope we see more of you.

CS--I must confess, I "borrowed" that image from Google---those bunny slippers are not mine. But, my daughter has a similar pair in brown. I have not been tempted to try them on.

I am away this week and all I brought was Topsiders and a LHS--so I will be keeping a low profile for a bit, but still will look forward to the beauties you all put on parade.


----------



## mcarthur

WWT and SRI,
Thank you

Ron,
Nice shine on your tassels

BC,
Enjoy your vacation

Corcovado,
Enjoy wearing your black shell LWB


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*First time in the footwear forum*

And because I've never seen shoes like these of mine in the fórum

Anyone knows these? :icon_smile:



















Cheers

V.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## wingman

*Technically the socks are more on display than the shoes, but it's all footwear, yes?*

Florsheim Lexington wings
Marcoliani argyles (mailorder is a wonderful thing!!)


----------



## wingman

P.S.-- love all the recent displays on view, especially mcarthur's black shell boots. 

Can't identify the make on lisbon's bronze captoes, but what a great color!!


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm going to have to do another installment of the Great Loafer Hunt. These are Cheaney/Church, with a weird arrangement and about a quarter-inch more heel than I'm used to, which is also weird.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Nice looking loafer

Wingman,
Thank you
I like your argyles


----------



## srivats

^ Mac, I am enjoying looking at your black shells.

*themanfromlisbon*, your shoes have very good shine. I like the patina on the toes.



> I'm going to have to do another installment of the Great Loafer Hunt. These are Cheaney/Church, with a weird arrangement and about a quarter-inch more heel than I'm used to, which is also weird.


Patrick, have you tried SAS loafers?


----------



## Patrick06790

srivats said:


> Patrick, have you tried SAS loafers?


No, I bid on a pair at one time but was sniped.


----------



## davemx66

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm going to have to do another installment of the Great Loafer Hunt. These are Cheaney/Church, with a weird arrangement and about a quarter-inch more heel than I'm used to, which is also weird.


GREAT SHOES !!!:aportnoy:


----------



## davemx66

themanfromlisbon said:


> And because I've never seen shoes like these of mine in the fórum
> 
> Anyone knows these? :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


These are also great shoes... !
What's their make ??


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## wingman

*Thank you, Mac!! I like your argyles, too. So much, in fact...*

...I thought I'd pay tribute to them and pair with my new
longwings.


----------



## Calvin500

*VT?*

Mac and Wing,

Virginia Tech alums?

Great looking footgear!

Calvin


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden LHS #8 shell


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> A-PTB
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


Quite possibly my favorite shoes! Fantastic looking!!


----------



## wingman

Calvin500 said:


> Mac and Wing,
> 
> Virginia Tech alums?
> Great looking footgear!
> Calvin


Nah-- LOL!! Just lucky that Marcoliani's argyle OTCs come in an impossible array of colors and cater to a size 13 D foot!!
At any rate, thank you sir.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mcarthur said:


> ^Good looking shoes


Thank you, McArthur 



wingman said:


> Can't identify the make on lisbon's bronze captoes, but what a great color!!


Thanks Wing. I too think it's a great colour. And even better in fact.
They are Mack James



srivats said:


> themanfromlisbon, your shoes have very good shine. I like the patina on the toes


Thanks Srivats. And it's a natural shine. The patina was what made me buy them



davemx66 said:


> These are also great shoes... !
> What's their make ??


Thanks Dave. They are Mack James, portuguese hand made shoes. They have great shoes and make them under the order of whom is interested on one of their models. One can chose leather and finish touch (patina, burnished tan, etc). They are really nice. 
The pair on the picture, as you can see, has a rubber band on each side, very good to those who have larger feet.
You may visit their site and see some more models
https://www.mackjames.com/
V.


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


> Mac and Wing,
> 
> Virginia Tech alums?
> 
> Great looking footgear!
> 
> Calvin


I am not a VMI alumnus but I am a donor


----------



## mcarthur

AAF,
Nice burgundy LHS with houndstooth socks

CCC<
Thank you

Wingman,
Thank you


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> AAF,
> Nice burgundy LHS with houndstooth socks


Thank you, kind sir. Forgot to mention the socks are JAB.

Marc


----------



## srivats

Patrick06790 said:


> No, I bid on a pair at one time but was sniped.


Call the factory store and see if they have seconds in your size ... they are incredibly comfortable. Corrected grain leather, but even with that I wear mine a lot. Probably the best penny loafers out there today in my opinion.


----------



## ds23pallas

srivats said:


> Call the factory store and see if they have seconds in your size ... they are incredibly comfortable. Corrected grain leather, but even with that I wear mine a lot. Probably the best penny loafers out there today in my opinion.


Srivats,

I tried a pair of the pennies at a local SAS store and found my normal size (9.5D) very tight. The 9.5E was much better, but unusual in that none of my other shoes have I had to go wide. Size 10D didn't work either.

I think they were $220 CDN with a $15 off coupon being offered right now. They did seem very robust in construction. The fellow helping me out was the store owner, so I asked him if the penny loafer was made in Maine. He was surprised that I knew that tidbit (must have read it here somewhere) and confirmed that was the case. He also mentioned that while they are made in Maine, they are shipped to San Antonio afterwards for inspection.

If I end up "needing" another pair of pennies, the SAS competitor would be the special order to my local Alden shop Cape Cod H410, which is a beefroll in corrected grain (!) which is still not as glossy as the SAS. I think it was priced at $245CDN.

ds23pallas


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ these are my favorites, hands down. Thanks for sharing Mac.


----------



## AAF-8AF

^^ Oh, yes, those cigars are smokin'! I hope to have something in cigar myself someday.


----------



## mcarthur

Red and AAF,
Thank you


----------



## srivats

Mac, the cigar shells are outstanding. I really love them and hope to buy a pair of cigar longwings someday. Thank you for sharing this pic.


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> I am not a VMI alumnus but I am a donor


Wait, VMI? I'm confused. I was thinking Tech. VMI colors, too?


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, the cigar shells are outstanding. I really love them and hope to buy a pair of cigar longwings someday. Thank you for sharing this pic.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


> Wait, VMI? I'm confused. I was thinking Tech. VMI colors, too?


My senior moment. It should be VA Tech


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Pebble grain burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Bezalel

Allen Edmonds - Soho - Cognac


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC








BB LHS sans socks


----------



## davemx66

Bezalel said:


> Allen Edmonds - Soho - Cognac


Park Avenues were my AE faves, now the Sohos are!
Socks are cool!



mcarthur said:


> BB LHS
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB LHS sans socks


The sans socks looks great with your BB LHS!


----------



## Ron_A

^ Great looking BB LHS, Uncle. Thanks for posting. You may have to go sans socks more often this summer.


----------



## Bezalel

davemx66 said:


> Park Avenues were my AE faves, now the Sohos are!
> Socks are cool!


Thanks. The Park Avenues and 5 last don't fit well on me, but the Sohos on the 0 last are fine.


----------



## mcarthur

Dave and Ron,
Thank you


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell cordovan


----------



## wingman

^ Those are super cool- look very rich.


----------



## babycatcher

Great posts over the past week!

Today:










Alden LW #8


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Alden NST in black shell cordovan


I like your black NST
Good shine on your black NST.


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
+1 for B&H and argyles
Welcome back to work. I hope you had a good vacation


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

It was a nice chance to spend some full days with my kids Uncle, thanks! Love those NST's 

Bezalel---where did you get those cool socks? I need a little more color--and those are certainly that...


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Thank you


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC


I like the color of your NST. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you


----------



## Bezalel

babycatcher said:


> Bezalel---where did you get those cool socks? I need a little more color--and those are certainly that...


BC, I ordered the Sock-It-To-Me crows socks (and several other colorful socks) from joyofsocks.com, after someone here mentioned them. The citrus color is still available: https://www.joyofsocks.com/Crows_Socks_p/sitm_mef16.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Doctor Damage

I found out just today that Dack's has gotten it's latest shipment of shoes from Cheaney, which means the stores are re-stocked in sizes. They've also introduced a new penny loafer, which judging from the price is a re-badged Cheaney Howard (although I haven't seen it yet). So that's another thing to go on the list...


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Lloyds with cheesy laces and residual barnyard matter


----------



## Reds & Tops

^the barnyard matter makes the shoe


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden LHS in black calf


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden 405 Indy Boots today.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Nice shine on your LHS


----------



## mcarthur

A-UTIP
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## spudnik99

Black Quoddy Venetians with Beef Roll.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Still chilly in your neck of the woods Mac?


----------



## mcarthur

^It is still chilly for me


----------



## mogultv

Beautiful!!! :icon_smile:



WingtipTom said:


> Alden LHS in black calf


----------



## davemx66

wingtip said:


> Allen Edmonds Burgundy McAllister


McAllisters in burgundy, a must have...


----------



## babycatcher

^Everyone is looking very spiffy.

Today:










Alden wing tip blucher, cigar

(plus a green tie in honor of Earth Day)


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Alden bit loafer..loving them!


----------



## mcarthur

CCC,
Definitely need argyles and cuffs (two winks)

BC,
I like your cigar shells


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> CCC,
> Definitely need argyles and cuffs (two winks)
> 
> BC,
> I like your cigar shells


LOL!! It's hot here today Uncle! No socks for me. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

^ Very nice!


----------



## Selectiv

A.Testoni, Studium line.


----------



## spudnik99

Like those A. Testoni's, what color is that?


----------



## spudnik99

Quoddy Grizzly mocs with a camp sole.


----------



## Selectiv

spudnik99 said:


> Like those A. Testoni's, what color is that?


Mocca, as far as I remember what the label on the box said.


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> ^ Very nice!


Thank you
I am only hoping that the rain stops and the sun will shine


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

^I like your shoes
O/S shine


----------



## Bezalel

Allen Edmonds, 
Dryden,
mocha

(I also have them in brandy)


----------



## Reds & Tops

I think a pair of NSTs will be my first real Alden purchase...beautiful shoes, and so versatile.


----------



## Crownship

Time to do some catching up.

April11















Hanover Long wings
burgundy shell cordovan

April14
















Allen Edmonds "Randolph"
Burgundy shell cordovan

April15
















April16















Allen Edmonds "Bradley"
Algonquin stitched split-toe
chili burnished calf

April19
















April20
















Today Aprill22















Allen Edmonds Leeds
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Bezalel

Santoni
Butler double monk strap


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LW, calf


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> I think a pair of NSTs will be my first real Alden purchase...beautiful shoes, and so versatile.


I agree with your conclusion. You should also consider LWB


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Good to see that the fleet has docked

Bez,
Nice looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## spudnik99

LLB Camp Mocs Cactus


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> I agree with your conclusion. You should also consider LWB


Thanks for the advice, Mac.

Sadly, I think both purchases will have to wait a bit. I'm sold on cigar/whiskey, and from what I gather LWBs are difficult to find in those colors. Not to mention they cost close to $700 a pop!


----------



## hcivic91

I thought I would offer a bit of helpful advice I once received regarding tying ones shoes. I know similar threads have been done before but it is one of the most valuable pieces of shoe advice I've ever received so I feel motivated to pass it on. This is not a departure from how you have tied your shoes for years or a different knot it is just a very simple refinement. 

Browsing though this thread I could not help but notice a number of laces being double knotted, Mac & babycatcher being two. The obvious assumption being this is done because the laces come un-done otherwise. The simple solution is to create a proper knot; the trick is to create a form of the square knot. Take account of how the laces fall when you tie the initial bow, before double knotting. If the laces fall straight across the shoe, horizontal when viewed by the wearer you have done it correctly. If the laces skew or twist, even slightly, either way they are knotted improperly. 

The fix to this is quite easy; simply reverse the first step of the process, the Granny Knot. If you typically go left over right and under, go right over left and under then continue with making the bow as usual. Reversing this first step will create the square knot which does not slip and hardly ever comes undone. I can say I don't think I've had a shoe lace come untied yet this year and this simple solution is the reason.


----------



## eagle2250

^^As a long time believer in the double knot, I fell compelled to give your suggestion a try, hcivic91. I'll let you know how things work out...Thanks!


----------



## hcivic91

It is one of the simplest yet useful suggestions I've ever gotten so I am compelled to share it with the world - no better place than AAAC.

Notice how the laces run perpendicular to the shoe in the first photo, WingtipTom has achieved a square knot.
In the second picture wingman's laces are askew, he could benefit from the adjustment.

I would assert that WingtipTom rarely finds his laces undone and unless wingman double-knots or uses another trick he probably finds himself retying.



WingtipTom said:


>


----------



## Mannix

Bezalel said:


> Santoni
> Butler double monk strap


Nice Santoni FAM's.


----------



## WingtipTom

hcivic91 said:


> I thought I would offer a bit of helpful advice I once received regarding tying ones shoes. I know similar threads have been done before but it is one of the most valuable pieces of shoe advice I've ever received so I feel motivated to pass it on. This is not a departure from how you have tied your shoes for years or a different knot it is just a very simple refinement.
> 
> Browsing though this thread I could not help but notice a number of laces being double knotted, Mac & babycatcher being two. The obvious assumption being this is done because the laces come un-done otherwise. The simple solution is to create a proper knot; the trick is to create a form of the square knot. Take account of how the laces fall when you tie the initial bow, before double knotting. If the laces fall straight across the shoe, horizontal when viewed by the wearer you have done it correctly. If the laces skew or twist, even slightly, either way they are knotted improperly.
> 
> The fix to this is quite easy; simply reverse the first step of the process, the Granny Knot. If you typically go left over right and under, go right over left and under then continue with making the bow as usual. Reversing this first step will create the square knot which does not slip and hardly ever comes undone. I can say I don't think I've had a shoe lace come untied yet this year and this simple solution is the reason.





hcivic91 said:


> It is one of the simplest yet useful suggestions I've ever gotten so I am compelled to share it with the world - no better place than AAAC.
> 
> Notice how the laces run perpendicular to the shoe in the first photo, WingtipTom has achieved a square knot.
> In the second picture wingman's laces are askew, he could benefit from the adjustment.
> 
> I would assert that WingtipTom rarely finds his laces undone and unless wingman double-knots or uses another trick he probably finds himself retying.


Thanks for the helpful hint hcivic! You would be correct in your assumption that my laces never come loose. To be honest, I made the change a few years ago after typing my laces "the other way" for years, from the time I learned to tie them when I was 5. This "new way" is much more convenient, not only because the laces stay tied, but because the laces look better for the fact you mentioned, they lay perpendicular to the shoe. Again, many thanks for sharing this with the rest of the forum!


----------



## WingtipTom

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> Alden LW, calf





mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Very handsome shoes, gentlemen! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "McAllister" in black calf


----------



## Bezalel

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Bez,
> Nice looking shoes





Mannix said:


> Nice Santoni FAM's.


Thanks; they fit well, too. I actually bought them in September at the Santoni sale that SMR posted about, then I had sole protectors put on them, but today's the first day I actually am wearing them! I was waiting for a special occasion, but finally decided to just go ahead and wear them.


----------



## Reds & Tops

any thoughts on the sole quality of ?


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds 'McAllster' vintage
brown bal wingtips
leather/cloth lined


----------



## Crownship

I'm catching up on some questions that were asked several days ago.



srivats said:


> ^ CS, what is the leather on those shoes? At first glance I thought shell, but the fine creases say otherwise. Is this Church's bookbinder leather?


That leather has to be full grain. It's tough. Difinitely not calf.
Those were American made Church's loafers so I don't think they'd be considered the bookbinder leather.



mcarthur said:


> Nice looking loafers! Do you wear LHS?


I'm not sure if my AE Randolph loafers are considered LHS loafers.
But I don't currently own Alden LHS. Someday a whiskey, ravello or black shell pair would be nice.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*5 year old Quoddy boats*

These are incredibly comfortable and have developed a great patina. Probably the best pair of boat shoes I have ever owned in terms of comfort and durability.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds 'McAllster' vintage
> brown bal wingtips
> leather/cloth lined


Good looking shoe


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whikey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ great posts again.

Uncle, I think I will join you in a drop if whiskey:










Alden LW, whiskey


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

My brand new Florsheim Kenmoor Wingtips in cognac. I forgot about how much fun the break-in process can be!


----------



## spudnik99

#8 986


----------



## Tonyp

John Lobb Ashley loafer in Bracken Calf.


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
thumbs up for whiskey and argyles


----------



## Got Shell?

Some B&H & argyle action. My favorite Alden shoe.


----------



## babycatcher

^nice--my favorite too. :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Some B&H & argyle action. My favorite Alden shoe.


+1 for LWB and argyles


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Long Time no Shoe*

Hi guys, little hiatus from posting. Hope you are all well and buying more shoes.
You missed the MTO EG Sandringhams last night, but tonight is standard issue CJ / Polo cordo. pennies:


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> Good looking shoe


Mac-Thanks. Your whiskey LHS are also looking fantastic.


----------



## Crownship

April24 footwear.















Allen Edmonds 'Walton'
Algonquin split-toe
chili burnished calf

Todays artillery















Allen Edmonds 'MacNeil'
chili burnished calf


----------



## Crownship

:thumbs-up:
Great footwear everybody.
Lots of variety.


----------



## babycatcher

^ awesome chili guns!


----------



## Bezalel

I-travel
Double Agent
black/eggplant

(Sneakers from China; clearance priced at $29.99 at a Rockport outlet)

And I'm wearing my purple L.L. Bean shirt that was clearance-priced at $8.95.


----------



## CBtoNYC

*Difference between U-Tip and NST?*



mcarthur said:


> A-UTIP
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Gents, in looking at some of the shoes in this thread, I'm not sure if I can tell the difference between a U-Tip (or V-tip) and an NST (Norwegian Split Toe?). If anything, it seems as if the seam at the toe of the NST is raised and a little more substantial, but can someone clarify this?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

CBtoNYC said:


> Gents, in looking at some of the shoes in this thread, I'm not sure if I can tell the difference between a U-Tip (or V-tip) and an NST (Norwegian Split Toe?). If anything, it seems as if the seam at the toe of the NST is raised and a little more substantial, but can someone clarify this?


Mac's shoe pictured is actually a "V-Tip." It's an alonquin blucher, see how the split toe stitching comes to a V?

A U-Tip is more rounded without that pointed tip.

NST is essentially a U-Tip with split toe seam, handsewn. It's a faux apron, just cosmetic.

By the way, the only market I see the terms "V-Tip" and "U-Tip" used are in Japan (and Hawaii of course).


----------



## mcarthur

Tom,
Thank you for my VTIP


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip blucher
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Selectiv

A.Testoni
Marcoliani OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ very nice momentum on the thread--keep up the beautiful posts.

Today:










Rider Boot Co. LW, Horween whiskey shell


----------



## mcarthur

^I like your whiskey


----------



## LeatherSOUL

4/27/09...Probably the most comfortable shoe out of the box I've ever worn.

Alden Flex V-Tip, Hampton Last:


----------



## Peachey Carnehan

I'm seeing a lot of handsome dress shoes.
I, for one, am not working today, so what footwear am I wearing today?

Its a warm day, and I'm dressed in the casual side of trad, so I'm wearing my navy Jack Purcell's.


----------



## wingtip

*my allen edmonds longwing cordovans*

















Thanks for the help re: the square knotting. Never was aware of that so have been using that instead of double knotting. Works fine, though takes a while to learn the backwards second tie


----------



## mcarthur

^nice gunboats


----------



## Bezalel

Allen Edmonds
Dryden
brandy


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> Todays artillery
> Allen Edmonds 'MacNeil'
> chili burnished calf


Very handsome shoes, CS! Thanks for sharing.


mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip blucher
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Outstanding shine on your Aldens, uncle!


wingtip said:


> <snip>Allen Edmonds "MacNeil" shell cordovan</snip>
> Thanks for the help re: the square knotting. Never was aware of that so have been using that instead of double knotting. Works fine, though takes a while to learn the backwards second tie


Your MacNeils look great! And re: the square knot....soon it'll be like second nature and you won't even have to think about it.


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "Park Avenue" in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip bal
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ great whisky and argyle combo, and great AE's in the posts above.

More B&H today:



Alden PTB, #8


----------



## srivats

Haven't been here in a while, but this thread is looking better and better and better ...

WTT, you have great shine on all your shoes. :aportnoy:

Mac and BC, you guys are making me crave shells even more. Outstanding shoes from both of you!

Crownship, your AEs are amazing. You take great care of them and they always look wonderful. I really enjoy seeing your photos.

Thanks to one and all for sharing. I am getting a better camera shortly and my meager collection will be on display soon.


----------



## mcarthur

^ +1 for B&H and argyles


----------



## Hoof

Florsheim Imperial long wings shell cordovan. I am loving this pair.


----------



## srivats

^ Hoof, outstanding!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Those are stunning shoes Hoof, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

Sri,
Thank you
Looking forward to pictures


----------



## ds23pallas

Aldens in Whiskey shell


----------



## wingtip

*for tuesday*

my johnston & murphy bal wingtip in burgundy



















Real fine Hoof. Certainly one of my faves and in real nice condition.


----------



## mcarthur

ds23,
I like your whiskey LWB

WTT,
nice wing tip bal


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ awesome chili guns!


Thanks



srivats said:


> Haven't been here in a while, but this thread is looking better and better and better ...
> 
> WTT, you have great shine on all your shoes. :aportnoy:
> 
> Mac and BC, you guys are making me crave shells even more. Outstanding shoes from both of you!
> 
> Crownship, your AEs are amazing. You take great care of them and they always look wonderful. I really enjoy seeing your photos.
> 
> Thanks to one and all for sharing. I am getting a better camera shortly and my meager collection will be on display soon.


Thank you. Also looking forward to the photos.

Awesome display of footwear by everyone.


----------



## Crownship

April27 















This was one of those days I wanted something heavy on the foot.
It was a toss up between suede chukkas or these.

Alden Long Wings
Antique Brown Calf

April28















Allen Edmonds 'Brookwood'
Tassel Moc

My tassel mocs spend alot of time on the shelf. 
But when I do decide to wear them I wonder why I waited so long.
I've been wearing some form of tassel loafers since my teens.
One of the first pairs I remember were a cheap, white weave design that looked very similar to this vintage Allen Edmonds model 'Surry'.

I wore those white shoes with everything until they fell apart.
I probably bought them from Payless shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Add AE brookwood to your rotation
Drop the white loafers
Alden LWB +1
Have a good day


----------



## sjq

Hoof, 
I too am loving that pair. What beauties! Obviously well cared for. The creasing in the foot is near perfect. And that's a very nice job on the photo as well. I can almost smell the leather. I better stop before I drool all over my keyboard.

Kenmoors Forever!

Steve


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

*My first pair of foot stogies....*










Alden cigar shell NST (Aberdeen last)

My first pair of cigar shell shoes. I'm really liking these.


----------



## babycatcher

Hoof-welcome to the group and awesome post! :icon_smile:

Ds23: that is "THE" shoe in my book. A nearly impossible find too.

Wingtip: nice post. J&M does not get enough love here.

CS: looking B&H as always. Diggin the tassels too.

AAF: great choice-from The ShoeMart? I am sooo tempted. :aportnoy:

Uncle-looking grand as always. 

Today:










Alden wing tip bal, whiskey

I like the shoe, but not thrilled about the Tremont last. Has anyone ever found this shoe (in any color) on the Barrie?


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

Florsheim Kenmoor Burgundy Bluchers.


----------



## AAF-8AF

babycatcher said:


> AAF: great choice-from The ShoeMart? I am sooo tempted. :aportnoy:


BC,

Thanks. I just got them from the Alden store in DC (proximity has its advantages). ShoeMart's cigar shell NST's differ in that they are on the Barrie last and, according to the web site, in only larger sizes remaining.

Your whiskeys look terrific!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden cigar shell NST (Aberdeen last)
> 
> My first pair of cigar shell shoes. I'm really liking these.


O/S selection! Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Hoof-welcome to the group and awesome post! :icon_smile:
> 
> Ds23: that is "THE" shoe in my book. A nearly impossible find too.
> 
> Wingtip: nice post. J&M does not get enough love here.
> 
> CS: looking B&H as always. Diggin the tassels too.
> 
> AAF: great choice-from The ShoeMart? I am sooo tempted. :aportnoy:
> 
> Uncle-looking grand as always.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden wing tip bal, whiskey
> 
> I like the shoe, but not thrilled about the Tremont last. Has anyone ever found this shoe (in any color) on the Barrie?


Thank you
Before the Alden mortorium you could have order the wing tip on the barrie last. Now you would need a dealer to order at least the required minimum number of the wing tip on the barrie last. Also, the barrie last works for me the best


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> O/S selection! Enjoy wearing


Thanks, Mac! And I really admire your cigar PTBs, and I'm hoping to have a pair myself sometime later this year. I missed a chance at my size at ShoeMart but got hooked up with another dealer.

^^^ Correction to my post above about the cigar NST shoes at ShoeMart -- they have plenty of sizes, just not mine. It was the PTB in cigar that only has large sizes left.


----------



## jst

WingtipTom said:


> AE "Manchester" in chili calf


Really beutifull!!!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Black Fleece Nubuck saddles


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Add AE brookwood to your rotation
> Drop the white loafers
> Alden LWB +1
> Have a good day


Thanks

The picture of those AE white tassels were taken from another website.
It has been over 20 years since I've owned white tassels or any white dress shoes.

I don't foresee buying white shoes in the future, but if I do I'll post them here.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## srivats

All this whiskey display is getting me drunk. :icon_smile:

Here is something I want to share with ya all ... I finally found a pair of vintage florsheim imperial shell longwings with the v-cleat on the soles... these are really amazing shoes.

The color is phenomenal ... the reddish tinge is comparable to the shade on my vintage hanover longwings. The alden 975 is almost purple in comparison. I wish florsheim still made this shoe. I am extremly lucky to have found a pair in this condition.


----------



## Ron_A

Gentlemen, very nice looking shoes -- including some amazing wingtips -- posted over the last few days. 

Also, if you're going to wear white shoes, stick with suede bucks, IMHO.


----------



## Crownship

Hats off to everyone for the fine footwear posted.

Mac, BC, AAF, ds23,
^Very nice display of whiskey and cigar.
I'm not a drinker or smoker but the whiskey and cigar are sure tempting.


LeatherSoul- I like that V-tip in that color calf. That combination gives those shoes a vintage feel circa 1950s-60s.




Sri- Glad you found a pair of vintage Florsheim Royal Imperial shells.
Fantastic shoes and bullet proof.
It's good to see more people finding those shoes and wearing them.


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds 'Stanford'
brown suede chukas
vibram mini-lug tap/sole


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden straight tip blucher, #8 shell
.
.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Beautiful. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a pair of these off the bay, in snuff suede. The sole looks different from this, however. I like the rubber sole on a chukka, but I don't want it to look too clunky. I like the profile on yours. What do you think? I vaguely remember Stanfords being sold as seconds because of a mix-up with the sole.












Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds 'Stanford'
> brown suede chukas
> vibram mini-lug tap/sole


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Thanks
> 
> The picture of those AE white tassels were taken from another website.
> It has been over 20 years since I've owned white tassels or any white dress shoes.
> 
> I don't foresee buying white shoes in the future, but if I do I'll post them here.:icon_smile_big:


Consider white bucks


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
nice suede chukkas boots

Sri,
nice gunboats

AAF,
I like your burgundy straight tip blucher. Enjoy wearing. You have become addicted


----------



## hcivic91

I really like those suede chukkas!

I’ve always wondered in what circumstances one could/would wear a rubber-sole, suede chukka.

Usually I save rubber-bottom boots for wet days but the suede negates that. Other than a nice fall day when can these be worn?


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> AAF,
> I like your burgundy straight tip blucher. Enjoy wearing. You have become addicted


Thanks much, Mac. These are probably the most comfy shoes I've acquired on my recent binge. I was concerned from what I'd read that the Aberdeen last might not work well for me, but I was pleasantly surprised to find that they fit extremely well. And, yes, my new found enthusiasm is driving me to an extreme. I will be slowing down, though.
.
.


----------



## Ron_A

AE "Astor" Tassel Loafers


----------



## Tonyp

hcivic91 said:


> I thought I would offer a bit of helpful advice I once received regarding tying ones shoes. I know similar threads have been done before but it is one of the most valuable pieces of shoe advice I've ever received so I feel motivated to pass it on. This is not a departure from how you have tied your shoes for years or a different knot it is just a very simple refinement.
> 
> Browsing though this thread I could not help but notice a number of laces being double knotted, Mac & babycatcher being two. The obvious assumption being this is done because the laces come un-done otherwise. The simple solution is to create a proper knot; the trick is to create a form of the square knot. Take account of how the laces fall when you tie the initial bow, before double knotting. If the laces fall straight across the shoe, horizontal when viewed by the wearer you have done it correctly. If the laces skew or twist, even slightly, either way they are knotted improperly.
> 
> The fix to this is quite easy; simply reverse the first step of the process, the Granny Knot. If you typically go left over right and under, go right over left and under then continue with making the bow as usual. Reversing this first step will create the square knot which does not slip and hardly ever comes undone. I can say I don't think I've had a shoe lace come untied yet this year and this simple solution is the reason.


I tried this method over the last week and it works! Thanks.


----------



## mcarthur

hcivic91 said:


> I really like those suede chukkas!
> 
> I've always wondered in what circumstances one could/would wear a rubber-sole, suede chukka.
> 
> Usually I save rubber-bottom boots for wet days but the suede negates that. Other than a nice fall day when can these be worn?


Tingley overshoes would resolve this issue


----------



## wingtip

*Thursday shoes*

Sri, what great shoes; real fine condition.

Today AE Leeds Cordovan


----------



## Crownship

*AE Stanford chukka vibram vs leather sole comparison*



Pleasant McIvor said:


> Beautiful. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a pair of these off the bay, in snuff suede. The sole looks different from this, however. I like the rubber sole on a chukka, but I don't want it to look too clunky. I like the profile on yours. What do you think?
> []


I own a black pair of Stanfords with the vibram sole.
I don't know what you consider too clunky.
The vibram heel is bigger compared to the leather heel on the suede
chukkas I posted. 
Those suede chukkas came with a leather heel and sole. I had the mini-lug tap/sole put on by a cobbler

The suede chukkas feel more solid because of the leather sole and not soft and squishy like the soft vibram soles. 
I won't ever wear out the vibram sole on my black Stanfords but I may get leather soles and heels with a mini-lug sole/tap installed like the suede boots.

The padded insole with the soft vibram soles make those black chukkas a little too soft in the heel area for me.

Here are some photos to compare the full Vibram soles to the leather soles.
The Vibram soles aren't chunky like a work boot.
The real difference in appearance compared to the leather soles is in the heel girth.









The vibram soles aren't really chunkier looking from the top.

The vibram heels are bigger.


























Not much difference in sole thickness.

















Stanfords are a nice looking chukka.
You can always get a leather sole applied if that's what you want.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Thank you*

:aportnoy:

Many thanks! That is what I call a perfect answer.

You should get some commission on this purchase...


----------



## Got Shell?

Crownship - where did you get the vibram sole put on over the leather? I'm assuming just a shoe repiar shop. Is it done just like a topy? I've got at least one pair I'd like to do this with.


----------



## srivats

wingtip said:


> Sri, what great shoes; real fine condition.
> 
> Today AE Leeds Cordovan


Thanks ... and your shoes are awesome too! I love the color.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

4/30/09...Alden NST in Snuff Suede.


----------



## Bezalel

Allen Edmonds / Dryden / mocha

I'm not all that pleased with the _Sock It To Me_ argyle socks, because the pattern is only on the ankle and above, leaving a broad solid area around the throat of the shoe. I would have preferred the pattern be continued below the ankle.


----------



## srivats

LeatherSOUL said:


> 4/30/09...Alden NST in Snuff Suede.


Tom, OUTSTANDING aldens :aportnoy:


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds "Park AVe'
Bal Cap-toe
Brown Antibes Calf


----------



## Crownship

Pleasant McIvor said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> Many thanks! That is what I call a perfect answer.
> 
> You should get some commission on this purchase...


Your welcome



Got Shell? said:


> Crownship - where did you get the vibram sole put on over the leather? I'm assuming just a shoe repiar shop. Is it done just like a topy? I've got at least one pair I'd like to do this with.


My local cobbler put those on. They're glued to the soles and heels.
If you get some put on it's probably best the soles are near new with a flat surface.


----------



## babycatcher

This thread is on a roll:aportnoy:

Today:










Alden NST, whiskey


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> This thread is on a roll:aportnoy:
> 
> Today:
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3446/3389923424_a0282472ce.jpg
> 
> Alden NST, whiskey


I am wearing the same shoe in cigar today :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> This thread is on a roll:aportnoy:
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden NST, whiskey


thumbs up for whiskey and argyles!


----------



## Hoof

AE Clifton the original Clifton


----------



## deep_purple

Hoof said:


> AE Clifton the original Clifton


Nice shoes! And good camera work. I was looking at the picture last night, and noticed the way you tied your shoelaces.

A few years back, a sailing instructor watched me tie my laces, and suggested that I tweak the way I do my knots. The result was a big improvement in look and "security" (esp. for athletic shoes). After a few months, the adjusted technique became my norm.

This site explains the differences between the "granny" and "square" knots much better than I can:
https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/slipping.htm

















Again, I am amazed that the knot caught my eye. Your knot is the first one above...


----------



## speedster

EG Asquith, Falke shadow socks


----------



## mczewd

*Brown and White Spectators*

I just received my first pair of spectators. I purchased them from Herrings. The service was superb. Ordered on Monday and they were delivered the following Friday.

Sorry about the quality of the photo taken with my phone. They are much more handsome in person.


----------



## Selectiv

A.Testoni Studium monks
Richard James Savile Row socks
narrow trousers with narrow cuffs by Romeo Gigli


----------



## wingtip

*Sunday Cole Haan captoes*


----------



## AAF-8AF

C&J Boston, burgundy calf
.
.


----------



## babycatcher

^ looking good---and welcome to the starting members--nice posts!

today, more of a Fall look:










Alden PTB, suede

I dont think there are rules about this per se, but I feel more comfortable wearing brown suede in Fall and Winter, and Whiskey shell in Spring and Summer...


----------



## babycatcher

BTW--speedster--those beautiful EGs are perfectly laced and well posed---they could be out of an advertisement!


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden LW, #8


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*AE Stowe*


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thrifted USA made Bass Weejuns...no beefroll.


----------



## Patrick06790

Black Park Ave - for when you absolutely, positively must look like you're about to fire someone


----------



## speedster

babycatcher said:


> BTW--speedster--those beautiful EGs are perfectly laced and well posed---they could be out of an advertisement!


I thank you, this is what happens when the fitt is right :aportnoy: After a bit more wear the space between the uppers wil be slightly less. Then it will be perfect. Im quite fond of the 202 and 606 lasts from EG.


----------



## Crownship

Time for a little catch up.

May1









Allen Edmonds 'Leeds'
plain toe blucher
Brown shell cordovan

May4

















Allen Edmonds 'Astor'
Tassel Loafer whole-cut moc austerity wingtip brogue tassel moc?
Shoes:idea:
Merlot Burnished Calf


----------



## PeterSawatzky

deep_purple said:


> Nice shoes! And good camera work. I was looking at the picture last night, and noticed the way you tied your shoelaces.
> 
> A few years back, a sailing instructor watched me tie my laces, and suggested that I tweak the way I do my knots. The result was a big improvement in look and "security" (esp. for athletic shoes). After a few months, the adjusted technique became my norm.
> 
> This site explains the differences between the "granny" and "square" knots much better than I can:
> https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/slipping.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am amazed that the knot caught my eye. Your knot is the first one above...


That is so cool. Thanks for this tip!


----------



## babycatcher

CCC--looking good.

Patrick-appropriately intimidating. Maybe they can hire you to lay off staff at the Boston Globe. 

CS: very wise going with austerity in these recessionary times.

Today:










Alden cap toe boot, #8


----------



## mcarthur

A- chukkas
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Fantastic footwear posted by everyone.

BC-Very nice Aldens posted the past few days. 
Those cap-toe boots look excellent.

Mac-Whiskey chukkas are looking outstanding. 
By the way, I had considered buying white or dirty bucks last spring but I couldn't think of any occassion to wear them with. 


Cary Grant- A fellow Minnesotan. Who makes those wing-tips?

Hoof- Great to see more Allen Edmonds classics here.
I also own the original AE Clifton in black calf.
Shoes built on the #7 last will always be a favorite.


Wingtip- Do you know how old your shell cordovan 'Leeds' are? Yours look like a lighter brown.
I own a couple of pairs. The older ones are actually brown and the newer are burgundy.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you

The wearing of white or dirty bucks does not require a special occasion. Walk the Mall of America or walk along Lake Hamilton.


----------



## Hoof

Mac, I love those chukkas. Gorgeous.
CS I am loving the No 7 last on these vintage AE Cliftons as well. You have an outstanding collection of shoes.


----------



## wingtip

*Wednesday*

Allen Edmonds Strand



















Crown, bought the AE Cordovan Leeds new, but 2nd hand without box; dont know how old they really are


----------



## mcarthur

Hoof said:


> Mac, I love those chukkas. Gorgeous.
> CS I am loving the No 7 last on these vintage AE Cliftons as well. You have an outstanding collection of shoes.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

wingtip,
nice looking shoe


----------



## Cary Grant

Crownship said:


> Cary Grant- A fellow Minnesotan. Who makes those wing-tips?


Hey there- imimtation full brogues by G.J. Cleverley.

There's a thread about them here.


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden PTB, whiskey


----------



## Reds & Tops

Sperry originals, brown.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB, whiskey


thumbs up!


----------



## mcarthur

A-Indy boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Bezalel

shoes:
Santoni / Butler model (double monk strap) / brown

socks:
Mixter Max / #27 / argyle


----------



## wingtip

*Thursday*

Johnston&Murphy Aristocrat brown


----------



## Crownship

Tuesday and Wednesday















This is a newer style from Allen Edmonds but looks more vintage. I recently gave my dad a black grain calfskin pair and he likes them.
I visited him today and he had them on.
I also wore these Wednesday because my time was so brief the previous day.
I don't make it a habit of wearing shoes two days in a row.









Allen Edmonds 'Jackson'
Chili Burnished calf soft grain

Thursday's Big & Heavy















I wore today what's always in style.

Allen Edmonds 'MacNeil
Long Wing Bluchers
Chili Burnished Calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Thank you
> 
> The wearing of white or dirty bucks does not require a special occasion. Walk the Mall of America or walk along Lake Hamilton.


I'll keep that in mind when the weather gets warmer.
Your cigar shell cigar boots are looking good.



Hoof said:


> Mac, I love those chukkas. Gorgeous.
> CS I am loving the No 7 last on these vintage AE Cliftons as well. You have an outstanding collection of shoes.


Thank you.
Are those the new reissued AE Strands or are those vintage?

BC Great looking whiskey today.
Wingtip- Nice looking J&Ms
Bezalel and Selectv- Great looking monk straps.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you
I like your B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-chukkas
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Bezalel

Crownship said:


> Bezalel and Selectv- Great looking monk straps.


Thanks; you have an awesome collection. Between your good taste and good photography skills, your posts here are always pleasing.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*J&M Driving mocs*


----------



## Reds & Tops

J. Crew for Sperry originals...

https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sperrys.png


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle, cigar X 2 looking good, and thanks.

CS--you cook a mean chili.

CCC and R&T: great casual Friday looks--Summer is coming.

Back to basics today:










Alden LHS, #8


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Thanks BC!! Your classic LHS is a great choice!


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Uncle, cigar X 2 looking good, and thanks.
> 
> CS--you cook a mean chili.
> 
> CCC and R&T: great casual Friday looks--Summer is coming.
> 
> Back to basics today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, #8


Nephew,
Thank you
I like your basics


----------



## LeatherSOUL

5/8/09...EG Dover w/pirate skull socks.


----------



## speedster

LeatherSOUL said:


> 5/8/09...EG Dover w/pirate skull socks.


I like the Dover, but do I need it ... Have Perth & Nevis ... Could be interesting on a HAF sole though, for fall perhaps ...


----------



## wingtip

*Friday*

Allen Edmonds Perry. It's been raining here and these have rubber soles, so dont have to worry bout the puddles.



















Crown, those are the reissue Strands.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

speedster said:


> I like the Dover, but do I need it ... Have Perth & Nevis ... Could be interesting on a HAF sole though, for fall perhaps ...


I think anyone on this thread will tell you that you do in fact need more shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

LS,
I like your EG dover

Wingtip,
Tingley overshoes solve the problem


----------



## wingtip

Overshoes inconvenient as I am in and out of different places throughout the day and would be constantly putting them on and off and needing to carry the wet overshoes with me.


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

Mac, especially handsome look. 

BC, many thanks - judging by today's humidity summer is already here!

As for me today, laziness on the rents' front porch = shoeless with a bottle of beer.


----------



## Bezalel

shoes:
Allen Edmonds / Dryden model / mocha color
socks: 
David Eden / diamond textured socks / green


----------



## mces0421

Great shoes. Well, I am wearing my bedroom slippers. I will upload my cutie bedroom slippers soon. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Mac, especially handsome look.
> 
> BC, many thanks - judging by today's humidity summer is already here!
> 
> As for me today, laziness on the rents' front porch = shoeless with a bottle of beer.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Some nice AE's of late, those Dryden's are nice.

Uncle--sharp as always, and gleaming shine.

Today:










Alden LHS, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
I like your whiskey LHS
A good day for whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Hoof

Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan


----------



## wingtip

*Monday*

Hoof, real fine Florsheim Kenmoors.

Today wore AE Chester. This is my older pair and I can see they need bit of touch up on the sole edges


----------



## Crownship

May8
















Allen Edmonds 'Walton' Algonquin split-toe
chili burnished calf

May10 
















Allen Edmonds 'Margate'
captoe blucher
chestnut/tan calf

May 11








old photo

Allen Edmonds 'Sanford'
medallion captoe blucher
black calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Thank you
> I like your B&H


Mac -Thank you



Bezalel said:


> Thanks; you have an awesome collection. Between your good taste and good photography skills, your posts here are always pleasing.


Thank you



babycatcher said:


> Uncle, cigar X 2 looking good, and thanks.
> 
> CS--you cook a mean chili.


Thanks. I made a mistake and thought those AE Jacksons were chili colored.
I figurerd AE made the chili darker than usual.
The Jacksons are Dark Brown Grain Calf.
I guess they could be callled chili colored if it was Chili Mole.:icon_smile_big: 
(That's chili with cocoa powder added)


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Your artillery looks good


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip boot
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Something different:



O'Connell's (Alan Payne) Bucks


----------



## Hoof

Allen Edmonds Hancock
Pantherella socks


----------



## wingtip

*tuesday*

Florshiem Cordovan Kenmoor Imperial


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds 'Bradley'
Algonquin split-toe
burgundy shell cordovan
vibram sole


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Your artillery looks good


Thanks-
Those black shell boots are looking fantastic.


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle, Hoof, wingtip and CS--looking good--nice diversity. CS--are those new?

I wish I could find a pair of those old Florshiems!

Today:










Alden boot, snuff


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
Nice suede boot

CS,
I like your bradley's


----------



## mcarthur

A-straight tip boot
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Uncle, Hoof, wingtip and CS--looking good--nice diversity. CS--are those new?
> I wish I could find a pair of those old Florshiems!


Thank you
No new purchases posted in the shoe dept. The tan captoes just don't get worn much.

Florsheim shell is hard to come by. If you can find it snatch it up.



mcarthur said:


> BC,
> Nice suede boot
> 
> CS,
> I like your bradley's


Thank you 
Very nice display of boots.

Hoof, Wingtip good to see some older AEs posted.


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> May8
> Allen Edmonds 'Walton' Algonquin split-toe
> chili burnished calf
> 
> May10
> Allen Edmonds 'Margate'
> captoe blucher
> chestnut/tan calf
> 
> May 11
> old photo
> Allen Edmonds 'Sanford'
> medallion captoe blucher
> black calf


An outstanding array of AEs!



mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip boot
> Black shell
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-straight tip boot
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


I'm not usually one for boots, but those shell cordovans look great! As always, an amazing shine!



Hoof said:


> Allen Edmonds Hancock
> Pantherella socks


I've always liked that style, but haven't been able to find a pair in my size. Your photo contribution motivates me to find a pair like that.



wingtip said:


> Florshiem Cordovan Kenmoor Imperial


A handsome classic indeed!

Thank you for sharing, gentlemen!


----------



## WingtipTom

Johnston & Murphy wingtips in burgundy calf (I believe the model name is Fortney?)


----------



## PeterSawatzky

babycatcher said:


> Something different:
> 
> O'Connell's (Alan Payne) Bucks


Nice bucks.


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you


----------



## wingtip

*Wed*

Alden captoe brown


----------



## mcarthur

^nice cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Clarks Desert boot*


----------



## closerlook

CrescentCityConnection said:


>


Nice Combo!

I never see other clarks originals here - why is that?


----------



## WingtipTom

wingtip said:


> Alden captoe brown


Very nice shoes! Love the medallion on those.



mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Very handsome shoes, uncle. Outstanding shine!


----------



## WingtipTom

Allen-Edmonds "Grayson" in burgundy calf


----------



## wingtip

*Thursday*

AE MacNeil black calfskin taken with cell cam in office


----------



## mcarthur

CCC,
I like your desert boots with argyles

WTT,
Thank you
Nice tassels

WT,
Nice Macneils donot belong on your office chair


----------



## Crownship

Wednesday's B&H

















Allen Edmonds 'MacNeil'
Long wing blucher
Burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
+1 for B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-tassel slip on
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

+1 for all the B&H as well. 

Today:










Alden chukka, whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
thumbs up for whiskey chukka and argyles


----------



## wingtip

*nice MacNeils*

always a classic


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

nice Aldens up there guys^^^

Went shopping in the closet as they say. Edward Green for Polo Barksdale Penny, 101 last, Edwardian Antique, from a sale in 2007. Wearing first time tonight. I dig the foxing on the heel and the partial split toe.


----------



## mcarthur

^I like your find from your closet


----------



## Crownship

Thurday








Allen Edmonds ;MacNeil
long wingtip blucher
black shell cordovan

Friday








Allen Edmonds 'Belmont'
Algonquin split-toe
merlot sharkskin

Saturday








Alden captoe
black calf


----------



## cycliste1

Smashing with the denim.



CrackedCrab said:


> nice Aldens up there guys^^^
> 
> Went shopping in the closet as they say. Edward Green for Polo Barksdale Penny, 101 last, Edwardian Antique, from a sale in 2007. Wearing first time tonight. I dig the foxing on the heel and the partial split toe.


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip bal
Burgundy shell
Marcoliani wool OTC


----------



## wingtip

*Sunday AE Cordovan Leeds*

Fine wingtips McArthur
Very nice black MacNeils, Crown


----------



## closerlook

WingtipTom said:


> Allen-Edmonds "Grayson" in burgundy calf


looks like those graysons, from tassels to construction, have faired pretty well. are they old or a new variety?


----------



## mcarthur

Wingtip,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

Gents, I've been away for a while ... some awesome shoes have been posted. I will soon start posting my shoes (have a decent camera now!) ...

CS and Mac: your posts give me inspiration to start posting pics. I really appreciate the way you guys lead this thread


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you. Looking forward to your posting


----------



## Hoof

Got home Friday and these were waiting for me at the door.
AE Bradley shell cordovan


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*First day at the internship*

PRL Suede Pennys from the Exchange
Brooks Argyles

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00088.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img213/img00088.jpg/1/https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00088.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Hoof said:


> Got home Friday and these were waiting for me at the door.
> AE Bradley shell cordovan


good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## wingtip

*MOnday*

AE Byron


----------



## sjq

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip bal
> Burgundy shell
> Marcoliani wool OTC


WHAT?? No Argyles? I didn't think you owned other kind of socks


----------



## Reds & Tops

Black Fleece Nubuck and Cordovan saddles

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnubuck.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

sjq said:


> WHAT?? No Argyles? I didn't think you owned other kind of socks


I do own wool socks other than argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Black Fleece Nubuck and Cordovan saddles
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbnubuck.jpg


I like your saddle shoes with argyles


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> Gents, I've been away for a while ... some awesome shoes have been posted. I will soon start posting my shoes (have a decent camera now!) ...
> 
> CS and Mac: your posts give me inspiration to start posting pics. I really appreciate the way you guys lead this thread


Thanks
I'm just one of many helping that make this a fun place to post.
Also looking forward to your photos.


----------



## Crownship

Great post everybody.

Mac- Nice contrast between the whiskey and navy pants.
I'm currently looking for some nice navy slacks.


----------



## AAF-8AF

*Alden cigar shell NST*

Awesome stuff recently. Kudos to everyone.

I dipped my feet into a tub of chocolate pudding and out came these...










Alden cigar shell NST
.
.


----------



## Crownship

Sunday May17

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Took a Sunday stroll in one of my favorites.
Allen Edmonds 'MacNeil'
chili pebble grain calf

Monday








These are one of my most comfortable shoes.
Alden 
Algonquin split toe
leather & cloth lined
black calf

Tuesday








Allen Edmonds'Keene'
Brogue suede


----------



## AAF-8AF

Crownship said:


> Sunday May17
> These are one of my most comfortable shoes.
> Alden
> Algonquin split toe
> leather & cloth lined
> black calf


Nice! What last are those on? Thx.
.
.


----------



## Crownship

AAF-8AF said:


> Nice! What last are those on? Thx.
> .
> .


Foot Balance.


----------



## ErikinWest

https://img38.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0439f.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden tassels next to my old, faded 986's


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ Those 986's look incredible...they must be like slippers at this point.


----------



## Bezalel

shoes:
Allen Edmonds / Soho model / cognac color

socks:
Sock It To Me / Argyles / green


----------



## wingtip

*Wed AE Park Avenue Burgundy*


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell tassels












AAF-8AF said:


> I dipped my feet into a tub of chocolate pudding and out came these...
> 
> https://www.acmedepot.com/misc/shoes/Alden_CigarNST_2.jpg
> 
> Alden cigar shell NST
> .
> .


Gorgeous.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ AlanC those are classic
Reds & Tops I deeply regret not buying those Black Fleece saddles.
Mac everything very fine as usual.
Lots of other nice posts.

Edward Green 'Newmarket' Chelsea, Dark Oak, 202 last , single sole, not great pics kind of rushed them:


----------



## Reds & Tops

Mac, Crab - many thanks for the compliments.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF, DES and AlanC,
Nice looking shells

CS,
Nice artillary


----------



## wingtip

*Thursday*

Alfred Sargent Longwing


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking LWB. enjoy wearing


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> AAF, DES and AlanC,
> Nice looking shells
> 
> CS,
> Nice artillary


Thank you.


----------



## Bezalel

shoes:
Alden / 924 model / black

socks:
David Eden / diamond textured socks / violet

slacks:
Austin Reed


----------



## mcarthur

^I like the NST


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *Bezalel* nice NST, 
*Wingtip*, those are cool AS Longwings, never seen those before.

edit: *Mac* I just saw those ravellos below...outstanding, a rare bird!

Today CJ for polo cordovan pennies. Boring black socks. O'connell's slacks from the sale. Need to get a shine soon.


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ Ravello might be my favorite color. It just seems to go with everything.


----------



## Bezalel

mcarthur said:


> ^I like the NST





CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ *Bezalel* nice NST,


Thank you.


----------



## Crownship

Thursday

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















The golf shoes turned dress shoes.

Allen Edmonds 'Fairway'
spectators
brown calf


----------



## Crownship

Wingtip-Nice looking A/S wingtips

Mac-Great to see your ravello shell long wings.
Is that a full vibram/rubber sole on those shoes?


----------



## CrackedCrab

Edward Green 'Badminton' unlined chukka in coffee suede, 606 last:


----------



## wingtip

*Friday*

Allen Edmonds Hayward wingtip boots


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Wingtip-Nice looking A/S wingtips
> 
> Mac-Great to see your ravello shell long wings.
> Is that a full vibram/rubber sole on those shoes?


Thank you. It is crepe rubber sole


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
nice looking chukkas

CS,
nice looking spectators with argyles


----------



## Crownship

*Friday's footwear and a lake*









For something new, here are some views of Lake Minnetonka.
It was a nice day. I grabbed a cup of coffee, some paperwork and took a few photos.
Just a few months ago it was frozen solid with fishing houses and trucks driving on it.
I much prefer it with sailboats
























Allen Edmonds 'Hillcrest'
bicycle stitched front
burnished chestnut


----------



## CrackedCrab

thanks Mac^^

Crownship, awesome Lake pictures!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Crownship said:


>


Beautiful. Wish I was there with beer in hand.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you for posting a picture of Lake Minnetonka and your AE hillcrest. It looks like a wonderful place to have a cup of coffee.


----------



## mcarthur

BB white bucks
Argyles OTC


----------



## BobGuam

*Hey Wingtip*

Snappy looking wingtips there! great shine as well.

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bezalel

Crownship said:


> a
> For something new, here are some views of Lake Minnetonka.


I'm glad to hear the ice finally melted in MN.


----------



## Crownship

LeatherSOUL said:


> Beautiful. Wish I was there with beer in hand.


My wife and I would gladly trade the lake for your island and ocean.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *Crown* and *LS*, a nice compromise is just about half way between in San Francisco...:teacha:

Cigar cap toe oxfords from Alden, inaugural wearing today, some argyle all up in there for *Mac*:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ *Crown* and *LS*, a nice compromise is just about half way between in San Francisco...:teacha:


I love San Fran! Drooling just thinking about all the great food!

Nice cigar shells btw!


----------



## hbs midwest

LeatherSOUL said:


> I love San Fran! Drooling just thinking about all the great food!
> 
> Nice cigar shells btw!


For starts, don't miss the cioppino and calamari at Scoma's on the Wharf!

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^thanks *LS*! Food is great here yes, but we have to go elsewhere for the real necessities...like Hawaii for MTO Edward Greens...!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers bucks + mispressed cuffs:


----------



## mcarthur

Quoddy canoe moccasins


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thumbs up for cigar cap toe with argyles
Enjoy wearing

Alan,
I like your BB white bucks


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thanks Mac, great Quoddys, I have those too and love them. I wish they made the camp moc with that same leather, I like it much better than the cinnamon leather.


----------



## walterb

Mcarthur, 

Big fan of your footwear generally, but the white bucks with heavy (wool?) argyls just does'nt look right.

Walter


----------



## mcarthur

walterb said:


> Mcarthur,
> 
> Big fan of your footwear generally, but the white bucks with heavy (wool?) argyls just does'nt look right.
> 
> Walter


Try the white bucks with wool argyles and you might like the look


----------



## amlai

ds23pallas said:


> Alden tassels next to my old, faded 986's


Wow... those faded 986's are just something.


----------



## P Hudson

AE Steeple


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Alden bit*

Since buying these shoes I have received more compliments on them than any other shoe I have ever owned.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great looking shoes and I'll bet the flex-welt design is one of your most comfortable pairs of shoes. :thumbs-up:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Great looking shoes and I'll bet the flex-welt design is one of your most comfortable pairs of shoes. :thumbs-up:


Thank you. The flex welt design is indeed my most comfortable pair of loafers. I am really enjoying these.


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Since buying these shoes I have received more compliments on them than any other shoe I have ever owned.


nice shoes with argyles


----------



## babycatcher

Sorry I haven't posting much lately. You all seem to make one great post after another.

Today:




O'Connells dirty bucks

I love these--I am going to wear them as much as I can get away with....


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> nice shoes with argyles


Thanks Uncle! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## P Hudson

babycatcher said:


> Sorry I haven't posting much lately. You all seem to make one great post after another.
> 
> Today:
> 
> O'Connells dirty bucks
> 
> I love these--I am going to wear them as much as I can get away with....


I'm with you. I think the comfort/style ratio of dirty bucks is about as high as you can get with shoes.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Beautiful night out in San Francisco tonight, late dinner with friends. 
Alden Ravello shell LHS. I'm really liking the no socks approach, as these fit so well. Drove me crazy trying to get rid of the white bloom so I gave up.


----------



## AAF-8AF

CrackedCrab said:


> Alden Ravello shell LHS. I'm really liking the no socks approach, as these fit so well. Drove me crazy trying to get rid of the white bloom so I gave up.


Those are gorgeous Revellos, CC! I can only hope to have a pair like that one day....
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Beautiful night out in San Francisco tonight, late dinner with friends.
> Alden Ravello shell LHS. I'm really liking the no socks approach, as these fit so well. Drove me crazy trying to get rid of the white bloom so I gave up.


Great looking shoe!


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> A-LHS
> Ravello shell
> Argyles OTC


You too, Mac? Beee-yooo-teee-fulllll. You guys are killing me! I want, I want, I want! I'm a non-standard size in LHS, though, (9 EE) so opportunities are slimmer 
.
.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bass Gilman


----------



## closerlook

Patrick06790 said:


> Bass Gilman


patrick
what do you think of the fit?
they sure look good.

edit: there is however, a mis-stitch/overlay situation where the strap meets the piping. you might consider requesting a replacement if you find it at all troublesome.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> You too, Mac? Beee-yooo-teee-fulllll. You guys are killing me! I want, I want, I want! I'm a non-standard size in LHS, though, (9 EE) so opportunities are slimmer
> .
> .


Thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thank you *AAF*! you can find them from time to time at Shoemart and Alden San Francisco.

*Mac* thank you too! I think yours have the natural edgetrim, mine have the standard, I think I like the natural is a little cooler:teacha:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

ds23pallas said:


> Alden tassels next to my old, faded 986's


Wow, are those Whiskey?

Tenacious


----------



## Patrick06790

closerlook said:


> patrick
> what do you think of the fit?
> they sure look good.
> 
> edit: there is however, a mis-stitch/overlay situation where the strap meets the piping. you might consider requesting a replacement if you find it at all troublesome.


So there is! Good eye.

I think I'll keep them, though, I don't mind weird little things like that.

I like the fit, they are comfy right out of the box. I'll have more to say about it in the Gilman thread and/or a blog posting. (It's about time for another installment of The Great Loafer Hunt.)


----------



## Crownship

May25








Allen Edmonds 'Randolph'
Burgundy shell cordovan

May26

















Allen Edmonds 'Seneca'
Algonquin split toe
Brown burnished calf


----------



## Crownship

May27
















Allen Emonds 'Walton'
Algonquin split toe
chili burnished calf


----------



## babycatcher

I like those Bass Gilman's. AAF--you are correct, the fora are terrible for your wallet!

B&H today:










Alden LW, #8


----------



## CrackedCrab

Off to work in the salt mines. Hickey Freeman Loro Piana fabric charcoal flannel suit, Walmart OTC socks (pretty nice actually), EG for Polo McKay, dark oak, 888 last:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Summer has arrived!!*

John Varvatos LTD Chuck Taylor slip ons..epitome of casual!


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> John Varvatos LTD Chuck Taylor slip ons..epitome of casual!


Thank you for the humor


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> Thank you for the humor


I am always happy to entertain!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
I like your B&H

CS,
Good selection of your artillery

CC,
Good looking EG


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Pebble grain burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Doctor Damage

mac said:


>


That's one of my favourite photos of all time. It demonstrates how beautiful a brogued tassel loafer can look (in brown or tan). Unfortunately, this type of shoe is usually seen in black, which frankly looks horrible.


----------



## Crownship

Doctor Damage said:


> That's one of my favourite photos of all time. It demonstrates how beautiful a brogued tassel loafer can look (in brown or tan). Unfortunately, this type of shoe is usually seen in black, which frankly looks horrible.


Those belong to Wingtip Tom.


----------



## ds23pallas

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Wow, are those Whiskey?
> 
> Tenacious


Tenacious,

No, they are faded # 8. Here they are compared to my LHS in Whiskey:

For whatever reason the image is not uploading (it did in the preview). I'll try uploading it again later.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Mac *thank you, beautiful pebble grain boots on you - those are quite rare I think.
*Crescent city*, I have those Varvatos Converse in sage green and love them.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

CrackedCrab said:


> *Mac *thank you, beautiful pebble grain boots on you - those are quite rare I think.
> *Crescent city*, I have those Varvatos Converse in sage green and love them.


I love mine too!


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> *Mac *thank you, beautiful pebble grain boots on you - those are quite rare I think.
> *Crescent city*, I have those Varvatos Converse in sage green and love them.


Thank you. I believe it was a special limited offering


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> Thank you. I believe it was a special limited offering


Very nice Uncle!


----------



## Reds & Tops

ds23pallas said:


> Tenacious,
> 
> No, they are faded # 8. Here they are compared to my LHS in Whiskey:
> 
> For whatever reason the image is not uploading (it did in the preview). I'll try uploading it again later.


Amazing pictures...the faded pair is just about perfect. I know it's wrong, but I wish I could get a pair like that right now.


----------



## Reds & Tops

The Shoe Mart has some LHS's in Ravello right now...


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Very nice Uncle!


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-wing tip boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## speedster

Doctor Damage said:


> That's one of my favourite photos of all time. It demonstrates how beautiful a brogued tassel loafer can look (in brown or tan). Unfortunately, this type of shoe is usually seen in black, which frankly looks horrible.


The EG Wigmore has caught my eye possibly in acorn, any one have them?

EG Perth on 606, dark oak antique (most likely my favorite pair of shoes)


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Beautiful EG Perth

Casual Friday, C&J for polo 'Ash' blucher in a pebble grain:


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shoe


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thank you *mac*. these are very solid and well built as well. Picked them up for a steal online at shoebacca maybe 9mo./1 yr. ago.:teacha:


----------



## Crownship

Lots of great footwear.



mcarthur said:


> BC,
> I like your B&H
> 
> CS,
> Good selection of your artillery
> 
> CC,
> Good looking EG


Thanks Mac.
You have a fine selection of boots posted the past couple of days.

BC- good to see your posting the B&H


----------



## Crownship

May28 Thursdays footwear









Allen Edmonds 'Leeds'
plain toe bluchers
burgundy shell

May29 Friday















Allen Edmonds 'Bradley'
Algonquin split toe
burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Thank you
Keep up the good work


----------



## babycatcher

Sweet shoes gentlemen! CS, those look like they have a nice, roomy toe box.


----------



## speedster

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ Beautiful EG Perth
> Casual Friday, C&J for polo 'Ash' blucher in a pebble grain:


Thanks, I have noticed you having 202 & 888 lasted EG's, 
I have come to the conclusion that the 888 is not for me the 202 & 606 however:thumbs-up:. 
Have yet to succumb to C&J, but If i do it may well be 341 & 337 lasted shoes ...
I would think those where not totally dissimilar in last, the 341 slightly wider than 202 & 337 slightly narrower than 606.
You have any thoughts on the matter?

I suppose I can throw in a sock flash picture for good measure


----------



## CrackedCrab

[B said:


> speedster[/b];943270]Thanks, I have noticed you having 202 & 888 lasted EG's,
> I have come to the conclusion that the 888 is not for me the 202 & 606 however:thumbs-up:.
> Have yet to succumb to C&J, but If i do it may well be 341 & 337 lasted shoes ...
> I would think those where not totally dissimilar in last, the 341 slightly wider than 202 & 337 slightly narrower than 606.
> You have any thoughts on the matter?
> 
> *speedster:* *On EG*, the most comfortable on me too are the 202 and 606. The 888's all took a while to break in, and they weren't the most comfortable early on, especially on the right toe cap area where the shoe creases. Now they are all better, but 202 and 606 fit great right out of the box. Also, I think the 606 is just a soft square version of 202 so the overall width would be the same, it is just a different shape toe. They fit me very similarly, with 202 offering a slightly roomier toe box. Funny I now go for comfort over shape, and have 2 MTO's on order from Leather Soul, one on 202, one on 606.
> 
> *On C&J*, believe it or not I only have C&J rebadged for Polo models and I don't know the lasts by number very well. I have cordovan boots, bluchers and wingtips and the pebble pictured above on the 325 (I believe), and it's a roomy fit, round last like a 202, and kind of like the Alden Barrie but not as roomy. I have the penny in cordovan too but do not know the last. It fits more or less like a Alden LHS Van I would say.
> 
> I also have a monk and puch cap on a different, more elongated and narrow C&J last that fits me perfectly, and better than the EG 888. I think it is 337 (maybe 348?) but I'm not sure. Below is a pic, I bet somebody here knows the last on these. I think you would like the fit and finish on these. Also, there are some informative threads over on SF about C&J lasts with input by people who describe the fits of the different lasts. Hope this helps some.


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> A-wing tip boot
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC


Wow!! those are some shoes. Damn nice. Whose make?


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Wow!! those are some shoes. Damn nice. Whose make?


thank you! Alden a custom order


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

General puttering around the house today:

Bespoke slippers from Tricker's:


----------



## Quay

mcarthur said:


> thank you! Alden a custom order


And they have a truly, maddeningly lovely finish, sort of like seeing a vintage English auto with ten coats of hand-rubbed lacquer.


----------



## CrackedCrab

C&J for Polo Darlton wing:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
I like your darlton wing tips. Do you wear the same size in the alden shell wing tip?

Quay,
Thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

*^^mac* yes I wear same size in C&J for polo as all of my Aldens. (I do not have the longwing, but would take the same size):teacha:


----------



## AlanC

PRL by C&J (old) captoes


----------



## XdryMartini

Recently got these at a NM sale event - 25% off!!!



















John Lobb Ashley
Chestnut w/ Ardilla apron


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> CC,
> I like your darlton wing tips. Do you wear the same size in the alden shell wing tip?


Mac, I bought the very same wingtips in the recent RL sale. I wear a 9D in alden's barrie last but I had to go to 9.5Din the darltons. From reading many threads here andon SF, most people have posted that the darltons run true to size, and that has been the case for me as well. These are outstading shoes and are made by C&J - if you decide to get them you will not be disappointed by any chance.


----------



## dshell

Doctor Damage said:


> That's one of my favourite photos of all time. It demonstrates how beautiful a brogued tassel loafer can look (in brown or tan). Unfortunately, this type of shoe is usually seen in black, which frankly looks horrible.


I particularly like the splay in the tassels. I know some people protect theirs through careful storage techniques with elastic bands and other keepers, but these have just the right amount of nonchalance.


----------



## mcarthur

XDM,
Good looking shoes! Enjoy wearing

CC & SRI,
Thank you for your input


----------



## Crownship

Sunday stroll shoes

Allen Edmonds 'Dellwood'
Algonquin split toe
Chili burnished calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Thank you
> Keep up the good work


Thank you



babycatcher said:


> Sweet shoes gentlemen! CS, those look like they have a nice, roomy toe box.


Yes. My big, wide feet need a roomy toe box.
And if my shoes aren't roomy when new then
my big and heavy body combined with my big & wide feet will make the shoes submit.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## babycatcher

^ B&H all the way--either by choice or by necessity!

For me today--both:










Alden PTB, #8


----------



## srivats

Awesome shoes gentlemen.

CCC, you have awesome taste. Crownship, BC and Mac, you guys are the leading lights here.

My work is keeping me very busy, I'll start posting soon. My collection has expanded quite a bit. I just posted my recent purhcase here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=944120&postcount=5

I have a pair of suede longwings (by polo) on today. I got them sometime last month from the sale for $65 after discounts and coupons. They are made in italy but goodyear welted. Very comfortable for summer:


----------



## babycatcher

^ Those look really nice, at a great price too. Good to see you posting some pics.

More B&H today, in a color I don't wear often:










Alden LW, black shell


----------



## LeatherSOUL

6/2/09...Alden Moc Blucher. Breaking them in before my trip this weekend. Love them!


----------



## ds23pallas

LeatherSOUL said:


> 6/2/09...Alden Moc Blucher. Breaking them in before my trip this weekend. Love them!


Tom,

Are those from the Cape Cod line? In Mahogany? Would you say that they fit true to size?


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe
Black shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## LeatherSOUL

ds23pallas said:


> Tom,
> 
> Are those from the Cape Cod line? In Mahogany? Would you say that they fit true to size?


Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Niles. Too sleek for poplin suit?


----------



## Crownship

June1








Allen Edmonds 'Seneca'
Algonquin split toe
Brown Calf

June2
















My wife and I visited the Animal Humane Society to visit some critters.
This little kitty took a liking to my right shoe and laces.
Everything was fun until he made several attempts to run up my pant leg opening.
Of course my wife thought it was funny. Maybe the critter was seeing if I wore argyles with my big and heavy shoes.


















Allen Edmonds 'Leeds' 
PTB
brown shell cordovan


----------



## ds23pallas

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.


Thanks, Tom. Looks like a good casual walking shoe.


----------



## srivats

Patrick, they are perfect ... the color is awesome.

CS, your brown shell leeds look really good --> I wonder how many shades of brown horween does. From what I have seen, alden cigar is differernt from C&J brown shell, which are different from the brown color on your leeds!



CrownShip said:


> My wife and I visited the Animal Humane Society to visit some critters.
> This little kitty took a liking to my right shoe and laces.
> Everything was fun until he made several attempts to run up my pant leg opening.
> Of course my wife thought it was funny. Maybe the critter was seeing if I wore argyles with my big and heavy shoes.


My friend's cat goes nuts whenever I go visit him with a pair of shell cordovan shoes on. If I remove the shoes, she will take ownership and won't let go of them until I tempt her with some tuna. Cats are awesome.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Tom I like those moc toe bluchers for just running around.

Alden Plaza Norwegians in Black Cordovan:


----------



## Crownship

Great shoes posted.
Good to see the shell cordovan fans wearing black shell.
So many members on these threads don't understand why we purchase black shell cordovan when calfskin will do.
I say, try it you might like it.

Xdry- I like the John Lobb two tone loafers. They have a 1960s feel to them.
Something that a few 'Rat Pack' members would be wearing through some Las Vegas casinos.

Srivats- Nice suede long wings.
I also wonder how many shades of brown and burgundy shell Horween has produced over the years.
I saw on a thread that Allen Edmonds received a batch of brown shell 
cordovan that was listed as burgundy years ago. I assume those brown Leeds came from that batch.
One of the good things about shell cordovan is that you can brush out any scratches that cordovan lovin' kitties leave behind.

BC-Great looking B&H posted. How do you like black shell?

Mac-Fantastic wingtip boots.
Also great to see another member that enjoys black shell cap toe shoes.
My first pair of Alden shoes and my first shell
cordovan were a pair of black cap toes.

Patrick used a word that seems to never get used when describing Allen Edmonds on these forums, sleek.
AE Niles don't fit the 'clunkitation' category.

CC- Also great looking black shell.


----------



## Crownship

Florsheim Imperial Quality
long wings
tan calf


----------



## babycatcher

^Those Imperials rock! I really like the black edging too.


As far as black shell, I think to a trained eye it still looks very different than calf, and is lower maintenance with more luster. I dont wear black very often though---


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
I like your NST black shell with argyles

CS,
thank you
+1 for long wings and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A- cap toe
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Another big & heavy day.

Allen Edmonds 'MacNeil'
long wingtips
burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
nice shoes
they need argyles(two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe
Ravello shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Ron_A

Uncle, nice cap toes.

Happy Friday, everyone.










Alden LHS


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
Thank you


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell


----------



## Jack1425

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Niles. Too sleek for poplin suit?


Patrick, your combo is indeed the cat's pajama's!! Curious, are you holding up your trousers for the photo or is that where your cuff's truly lay?

Jack


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

CrackedCrab,

Those look like they are on the Plaza last. Very nice!

Ed


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
I like your NST in black shell. O/S shine-you had to have a good day


----------



## closerlook

srivats said:


> I have a pair of suede longwings (by polo) on today. I got them sometime last month from the sale for $65 after discounts and coupons. They are made in italy but goodyear welted. Very comfortable for summer:


This blows my mind. What a steal. Please send advise.


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> nice shoes
> they need argyles(two winks)


Thanks

Those are my pseudo-argyle socks.
They have an argyle pattern woven into the fabric without the added color.


----------



## Crownship

[








B&H Saturday.
Black shoes black pants black socks.

Florsheim Imperial Quality
long wingtips
black pebble grain calf


----------



## mcarthur

BB tassel slip on
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Crownship

Allen Edmonds 'Sanford'
perf cap toe
black calf


----------



## Crownship

Mac- Nice shine on the boots and tassels.


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mac- Nice shine on the boots and tassels.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-PTB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

closerlook said:


> This blows my mind. What a steal. Please send advise.


Thanks ... I don't see them on the RL site anymore, these might be still available on amazon ... search for "polo ralph wingtips". The last I saw them on amazon they were on sale and around 150 or so shipped.


----------



## srivats

Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds 'Sanford'
> perf cap toe
> black calf


CS, I love your black shoes. You wear them really well too. Keep rocking!

Mac, awesome shells as always. I gave my #8 PTB agood brushing yesterday and they are developing good character with wear ... so comfortable to wear as well.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Mac - just how many pairs of Adlens do you own? Every time I feel like I've seen a rotation you break something else out. Simply incredible.

Today, Peal & Co chestnut perf captoes.


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
Thank you


----------



## Crownship

Church's 'Diplomat'
medallion cap toe
black calf


----------



## srivats

^CS, looks fantastic. I really like the toe shape and the medallion.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^CS, looks fantastic. I really like the toe shape and the medallion.


I totally agree. Also the argyles enhance the look


----------



## mcarthur

A-cap toe boot
Burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## Ron_A

Nice PTB, Gotshell. Are those whiskey shell?


----------



## Got Shell?

Thank you. They are cigar. I really do need some whiskey though, the perfect companion to a cigar.


----------



## mcarthur

^enjoy wearing your PTB cigar


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Cigar shell 
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Crownship said:


> Florsheim Imperial Quality
> long wingtips
> black pebble grain calf





Crownship said:


> Allen Edmonds 'Sanford'
> perf cap toe
> black calf





Crownship said:


> Church's 'Diplomat'
> medallion cap toe
> black calf


A very handsome display of footwear so far this week! Thank you for sharing.



mcarthur said:


> BB tassel slip on
> Burgundy shell
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, as always! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "Grayson" in black calf


----------



## wingtip

*Wednesday*

AE MacNeil Pebble grain Black


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you! Nice shine on your grayson

WT,
Nice B&H


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*A nice visit to the Alden store*

I went to the Alden shop in DC yesterday and was fitted for a pair of 986's as well as the 663's. Both are incredibly comfortable and I look forward to getting the 986's as soon as I can.

The best part of this story is that it started to pour while I was inside the shop, wearing suede CJ loafers mind you. The salesman offered me an umbrella that someone had left in the store (Brooks Brothers- missing the metal tip- in case it was someone here) and asked that I return it whenever convenient. He was also very helpful in answering many of the questions I had regarding different shoes, resoling, store history, etc. Truly outstanding service considering I told him I would not be making a purchase that day.


----------



## mcarthur

^it is nice to hear that Joe provided good service. Good acquisitions!


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## Got Shell?

Mac,
Nice whiskey. Is it too late for a little more whiskey?


----------



## Crownship

June9








That was a spectacular day so I wore spectators.

Allen Edmonds McClain
spectators
bourbon/bone

June10

















Allen Edmonds 'Dickson' 
vintage 1967
Moc top blucher

June11















Allen Edmonds 'Chester'
Merlot calf


----------



## Crownship

srivats said:


> ^CS, looks fantastic. I really like the toe shape and the medallion.


SRI-Thank you



mcarthur said:


> I totally agree. Also the argyles enhance the look


MAC-Thank you. 
Fantastic display of B&H the past few days.
Do you have a commando sole on those burgundy shell boots or are they leather soles?

WT-Tom 
Thanks
I tried to make it over a week wearing only black shoes because many have been sitting too long. 
But I didn't make it. Spectators were the order of the day on Tuesday.

wingtip- Good too see some vintage black pebble grain MacNeils.
Not too many of those around.


----------



## eagle2250

Got Shell? said:


> Mac,
> Nice whiskey. Is it too late for a little more whiskey?


Very creative photo formatting...and the shoes are quite handsome, as well!


----------



## babycatcher

Nice posts the past week. WTT---you should be a professional shoe photographer:icon_smile_big:

A little whiskey for a Friday:










Alden LW, Whiskey


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks, eagle. I was trying to make sure my Alden whiskey was the right color. Maybe I should have used American whiskey instead of single malt!


----------



## Ron_A

Nice whiskey shell, gents (great pictures Got Shell).








\

Alden 563 #8


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
Thank you
I like your whiskey chukkas

BC,
Nice whiskey LWB

CS,
Your fleet is looking good
Do you wear your spectators in public

Ron,
Nice tassels


----------



## mcarthur

A-VTIP
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Whiskey shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## jst

eagle2250 said:


> Very creative photo formatting...and the shoes are quite handsome, as well!


Very nice shoes! Creative photography, well why not :icon_smile: .


----------



## srivats

OK, here is my first attempt on this thread. Sorry for lack of feet   I wore my alden #8 longwings today ... my feet were extremely happy. I am beginning to get great patina on the toes already! Uncle Mac's patented procedure for shell care is the best.

(Click for a much bigger pic)

Here are two more longwings, another new alden and a vintage hanover shell longwing (you can tell them by the different shoe tree and the different medallion on the toe). The hanovers have an amazing color too. The quality of shell, in my opinion, is higher than what we see today (these shoes are atleast 33 years old, but I bought them NOS). The coloration is nice and the leather is perfect, no scars or rough marks or anything. I have also posted a pic of the my C&J brown shell wingtip for comparison.

(Click for much bigger pics)



I'd love to hear your comments. I am still trying to perfect my camera handling skills (WTT and CS are the masters!) and hopefully will post regularly here from now on.


----------



## msport325i

A-Wing Tip Bal
Whiskey shell

If you are interested in this shoe please inbox me for details. Cheers...


----------



## Hoof

AE Clifton the original


----------



## srivats

^^ Those wingtip bals are simply outstanding.


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
Thank you for posting your Alden color 8 LWB

Msp,
very nice whiskey wing tips

Hoof,
your clifton and argyles look good


----------



## mcarthur

A-NST
Cigar shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

Monday
Alden NST in burgundy shell









Today
AE "Lloyd" in black calf


----------



## WingtipTom

babycatcher said:


> Nice posts the past week. WTT---you should be a professional shoe photographer:icon_smile_big:
> 
> A little whiskey for a Friday: Alden LW, Whiskey


LOL, thanks BC. If only! Thanks for the compliments. Love the color of your long wings!



Ron_A said:


> Nice whiskey shell, gents (great pictures Got Shell).Alden 563 #8


Love those tassel loafers, Ron. Thanks for sharing. 



mcarthur said:


> A-VTIP
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-NST
> Cigar shell
> Argyles OTC


Fantastic shine, as always, uncle! It's always nice to see your daily contributions to this thread.



msport325i said:


> A-Wing Tip Bal
> Whiskey shell
> If you are interested in this shoe please inbox me for details. Cheers...


What a beautiful pair of shoes. Why are you parting with them?



Hoof said:


> AE Clifton the original


That's the style of Clifton that I prefer, not the updated one. And the color is fantastic...thank you for sharing with us.



wingtip said:


> AE MacNeil Pebble grain Black


What a nice surprise to see some "vintage" pebble grain MacNeils. Those haven't been offered for quite awhile...your's look great!



Crownship said:


> June9
> That was a spectacular day so I wore spectators.
> Allen Edmonds McClain
> spectators
> bourbon/bone
> 
> June10
> Allen Edmonds 'Dickson'
> vintage 1967
> Moc top blucher
> 
> June11
> Allen Edmonds 'Chester'
> Merlot calf


A wonderful array of Allen Edmonds, CS. Thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
Thank you
O/S shine on your shoes
I like your Alden burgundy NST


----------



## babycatcher

Looking good gentlemen.

Slowly digging out from under a pile of work.

Today:










Alden PTB suede

I have a new pair of boots and a LHS that I haven't had time to break in


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## tntele

What last on those Whiskey Bal Wingtips? Great looking shoe!


----------



## srivats

Today's footwear: vintage pebble grain florsheims. These shoes are extremely comfrtable to wear. I am waiting for the alden version of these from Tom @ Leathesoul.

(click for bigger pic)


----------



## eagle2250

^^Isn't the present estimated delivery date for that LeatherSoul special order still October? Nice shoes, BTW!


----------



## tsasls

tntele said:


> What last on those Whiskey Bal Wingtips? Great looking shoe!


Tremont last


----------



## srivats

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Isn't the present estimated delivery date for that LeatherSoul special order still October? Nice shoes, BTW!


Thanks! And yeah, the LS shoes are not due till atleast october ...


----------



## srivats

Footwear for the evening (yes I came home and changed before going out):

vintage Hanover shell PTB in #8 (as usual click for bigger pics):



Hanover PTB compared to Alden PTB - notice how shapely the alden barrie last is (some poeple think that the barrie last is blobby and shapeless).


----------



## AlanC

BB bucks


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey shell LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

*Inspired by all the Longwings*



babycatcher said:


> A little whiskey for a Friday:





mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Whiskey shell
> Argyles OTC





srivats said:


> OK, here is my first attempt on this thread.


I have been so inspired by all the LWBs ever since I got onto AAAC and especially lately, that I have finally taken the plunge. It'll be some months before I see them, but I've reserved pairs of Alden longwings in both cigar and ravello. Woo-hoo! Yeah, #8 is great, too, and I could have them right now, but I stumbled on the cigar and ravello opportunities on the same day recently and that'll be more than good enough for a while.

So, gentlemen, keep those photos coming while I sweat out the wait.
.
.


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> I have been so inspired by all the LWBs ever since I got onto AAAC and especially lately, that I have finally taken the plunge. It'll be some months before I see them, but I've reserved pairs of Alden longwings in both cigar and ravello. Woo-hoo! Yeah, #8 is great, too, and I could have them right now, but I stumbled on the cigar and ravello opportunities on the same day recently and that'll be more than good enough for a while.
> 
> So, gentlemen, keep those photos coming while I sweat out the wait.
> .
> .


Excellent choices for color. I am getting a pair in revello too. I have a pair of brown shell wingtips by C&J, so as of now I am skipping the alden cigar (I might change my mind though)

I have my alden cigar NSTs (barrie last, from shoemart) on today - after LWB, this is my next favourite alden design. I want to get a pair in #8 later this year.

(click for bigger pic)


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> I have my alden cigar NSTs (barrie last, from shoemart) on today - after LWB, this is my next favourite alden design. I want to get a pair in #8 later this year.
> 
> (click for bigger pic)


Those are beauties, Srivats! I have cigar NST in Aberdeen which seems to be less prevalent here than the Barrie version.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shoe! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-
worth the wait! you will enjoy wearing them


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> AAF-
> worth the wait! you will enjoy wearing them


Thanks, Mac! I do have more than a few shoes to wear while I wait, but it's going to be tough.
.
.


----------



## Got Shell?

AAF- can't wait to see your new lwb's, revello is a rare bird in that design and cigar is one of my top 2 Alden colors, whiskey being the other. I too love lwb's and have a pair in black shell and another in #8. Strangely I wear the black pair more often as I have to wear black shoes for work usually. I think shell and lwb's just go great together.


----------



## Got Shell?

Some whiskey


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> ^good looking shoe! enjoy wearing





AAF-8AF said:


> Those are beauties, Srivats! I have cigar NST in Aberdeen which seems to be less prevalent here than the Barrie version.


Thanks Mac and AAF. My feet likes barrie better ... aberdeen is a nice sleek last. Cigar NST is my 2nd fav shoe after the #8 LWB.



mcarthur said:


> A-cigar LHS
> Argyles OTC


Mac, I love this pic. Awesome shoes (that goes without saying) and awesome argyle combo!


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> A little whiskey for a Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, Whiskey


BC, your whiskey longwings are beautiful. They are creasing really nicely.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Some whiskey


very nice


----------



## babycatcher

^Thanks. Love your pics!


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Thanks Mac and AAF. My feet likes barrie better ... aberdeen is a nice sleek last. Cigar NST is my 2nd fav shoe after the #8 LWB.
> 
> Mac, I love this pic. Awesome shoes (that goes without saying) and awesome argyle combo!


Thank you


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Cardiff
Whiskey Shell


----------



## Cardinals5

XdryMartini said:


> EG Cardiff
> Whiskey Shell


WOW! :aportnoy: Love the patina on the cap.


----------



## Got Shell?

I like your English whiskey.


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> EG Cardiff
> Whiskey Shell


Good looking whiskey! Enjoy wearing


----------



## dukekook

XdryMartini said:


> EG Cardiff
> Whiskey Shell


Beautiful shoes. And a good pic, too.


----------



## anglophile23

XdryMartini said:


> EG Cardiff
> Whiskey Shell


Humina Humina Humina!


----------



## srivats

XdryMartini said:


> EG Cardiff
> Whiskey Shell


Brillinat shoes. I love the design. Was this a EG special order?


----------



## fritzl

srivats said:


> -notice how shapely the alden barrie last is.


hmmh, a bit of geriatric touch, imo

maybe not trad, but shaped and ergonomically "correct"


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe boot burgundy shell
Argyles OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

srivats said:


> Brillinat shoes. I love the design. Was this a EG special order?


Yes it was. I got it from Tom at Leather Soul...


----------



## Got Shell?

Are you able to send them to EG to be restored after they are worn down?


----------



## srivats

fritzl said:


> hmmh, a bit of geriatric touch, imo
> 
> maybe not trad, but shaped and ergonomically "correct"


 Just a few more days now, fritzl !


----------



## fritzl

Got Shell? said:


> Are you able to send them to EG to be restored after they are worn down?


shoes should not be worn down, period. a good maintenance includes that...


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks for the tip, but my question is will eg resole/relast shoes when the time comes?


----------



## srivats

srivats said:


> Just a few more days now, fritzl !


I don't it was coincidence or just plain luck, but these beauties came in today ... 100% completely handmade shoes all the way from austria. Thanks, Fritzl!

I love 'em - the fit just perfect; the length, the width, everything is just right. I am very impressed with the workmanship in these pair of shoes. They are definitely amongst my most comfortable shoes now. Mr. Kiss (the artisan who made those shoes) definitely deserves a lot of credit (and support) for his work.

(click for bigger pics)

This pic shows the shoes as worn - they look assymetric, but its because of my feet and the camera angle.



The shoes came with 3-piece lasted shoe trees. The calfskin of great quality, very soft and supple and with very fine grain. Hopefully you can see both the shoe tree and the calfksin quality in this pic:



Wood pegged outsoles!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very, very nice srivats! Could we have a little history please?


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> I don't it was coincidence or just plain luck, but these beauties came in today ... 100% completely handmade shoes all the way from austria. Thanks, Fritzl!
> 
> Wood pegged outsoles!


Very cool, Srivats! The pegged outsoles are awesome!!
.
.


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Very cool, Srivats! The pegged outsoles are awesome!!





eagle2250 said:


> ^^Very, very nice srivats! Could we have a little history please?


Thanks guys ...

Eagle, you got a lengthy PM.


----------



## Got Shell?

I was interested in the history also, any info for the commonfolk?


----------



## fritzl

srivats said:


> I don't *know* it was coincidence or just plain luck, but these beauties came in today ... 100% completely handmade shoes all the way from austria. Thanks, Fritzl!
> 
> I love 'em - the fit just perfect; the length, the width, everything is just right. I am very impressed with the workmanship in these pair of shoes. They are definitely amongst my most comfortable shoes now. Mr. Kiss (the artisan who made those shoes) definitely deserves a lot of credit (and support) for his work.
> 
> (click for bigger pics)
> 
> This pic shows the shoes as worn - they look assymetric, but its because of my feet and the camera angle.
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes came with 3-piece lasted shoe trees. The calfskin of great quality, very soft and supple and with very fine grain. Hopefully you can see both the shoe tree and the calfksin quality in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Wood pegged outsoles!


i don't know either, but you were really into it and you've been "rewarded".

for my part, it was a mix of gut feeling and expertise.


----------



## Calvin500

Florsheim longwings. Two seersucker bow ties worth!

Thanks Pentheos!


----------



## Got Shell?

Alden black shell longwings, argyles, and filthy floor mats!


----------



## Got Shell?

Now, one of my favorites, Alden cigar shell PTB.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Got Shell? said:


> Now, one of my favorites, Alden cigar shell PTB.


Superb! I'm expecting a pair of those in July or August. 
.
.


----------



## AlanC

Alden spectators


----------



## Got Shell?

AAF-8AF said:


> Superb! I'm expecting a pair of those in July or August.
> .
> .


Nice! Brown shell is hard to beat. Let's hope July!


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
Nice spectators

Got shell,
I like your black LWB and cigar PTB

Calvin,
Nice LWB! you made a good investment


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> Calvin,
> Nice LWB! you made a good investment


Thanks, mcarthur. It's a thrill to wear a "serious" pair of shoes every now and again.

I enjoy seeing your shoe posts.


----------



## Pentheos

Calvin500 said:


> Florsheim longwings. Two seersucker bow ties worth!
> 
> Thanks Pentheos!


That's what my feet were supposed to look like!

My quest for vintage, brown pebblegrain, 12eee Florsheim longwings continues...

Six months and counting!


----------



## wingman

Pentheos said:


> My quest for vintage, brown pebblegrain, 12eee Florsheim longwings continues...
> Six months and counting!


eBay has Florsheims for auction semi-regularly. And I _have _seen brown pebblegrains on sale several times;
I know they're out there. It took me a few months, but I finally found the black longwings (size 13 D) I was
looking for also. Don't give up. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Calvin500

Pentheos said:


> That's what my feet were supposed to look like!
> 
> My quest for vintage, brown pebblegrain, 12eee Florsheim longwings continues...
> 
> Six months and counting!


At least you're not questing for, say, a buyer for your house. Six months would be a first look in a looooonnngggg quest.

BTW, my wife has been busy on your bow ties. She may have even sent them?


----------



## Pentheos

wingman said:


> eBay has Florsheims for auction semi-regularly. And I _have _seen brown pebblegrains on sale several times;
> I know they're out there. It took me a few months, but I finally found the black longwings (size 13 D) I was
> looking for also. Don't give up. :thumbs-up:


How else would you buy NOS shoes? It's the only source I know of besides this forum.

The shoes on Calvin500's feet are from the Bay, the result of my desperate attempt to cram my 12eees in 12es. I've even tried to stuff my dogs into 11.5eees! The misery!


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy shell LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## Got Shell?

I like your BB lhs, a superlative combination with your pants & socks. I'm down to only BB lhs, one #8 and one black. I've always preferred the tongue without stitching compared to the Alden lhs. I think the BB is much more comfortable too. The first time I put some on I was blown away.


----------



## mcarthur

got shell,
thank you


----------



## AdamsSutherland

C&J for RL Suede Full strap pennys.

Tomorrow I'm buying my first pair of Alden shells cordovan shoes from the BB sale...

Tassel or LHS?

I really can't decide- if only I could afford both at the moment.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> C&J for RL Suede Full strap pennys.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm buying my first pair of Alden shells cordovan shoes from the BB sale...
> 
> Tassel or LHS?
> 
> I really can't decide- if only I could afford both at the moment.


I like tassels; however, for the first pair of shells I would suggest burgundy LHS


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> I like tassels; however, for the first pair of shells I would suggest burgundy LHS


Mac, as always, gives good advice.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac,

I will be getting the LHS, although as much as I love pennys, seeing the 563's and Graysons on this forum and the street have really made me want a pair.


----------



## AAF-8AF

*Coordinating Cordovan*

Strapping on the Shell Cordovan today.










Alden Cigar NST, Aberdeen
Alden Cigar belt
Horween Shell Cordovan watch strap (close but not cigar :icon_smile_big: )
.
.


----------



## Cardinals5

AAF-8AF said:


> Strapping on the Shell Cordovan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Cigar NST, Aberdeen
> Alden Cigar belt
> Horween Shell Cordovan watch strap (close but not cigar :icon_smile_big: )
> .
> .


I guess that gorgeous collection of shell looks okay :icon_smile_wink: I need to get myself a shell belt.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-
thumbs up on your cigar shell NST


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mac,
> 
> I will be getting the LHS, although as much as I love pennys, seeing the 563's and Graysons on this forum and the street have really made me want a pair.


the tassels would make a very nice graduation present-you might want to make the suggest


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> AAF- thumbs up on your cigar shell NST


Thanks, Mac! And I've got three more Cigars reserved -- LHS, PTB, and LWB. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they all make it out of the factory and onto my feet in the coming months.

I've been reading this thread from page 1 (I'm up to page 150 so far) and am finding it both awe-inspiring and educational. Even only months ago, though, there was a clear feeling that shell in general was going to get harder to find and that anything other than black or #8 was practically going extinct. Have things improved? Cigar seems, relatively speaking, plentiful, and ravello is popping up with some regularity. I can't complain except that my new obsession is taking over my senses :devil:
.
.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AAF,

I noticed that with my Alden #8 Card case, some of the color bled onto a receipt I had in it. Has that shell belt ever left some color on your pants?

Mac,
I won't be graduating for another year. The graduation I mentioned earlier was one I was visiting, at my old boarding school. Although if I don't have a pair of tassels by then, I probably will ask. 

Alden Cape Cod Bit's this morning.
LHS inside the office this afternoon.


----------



## AAF-8AF

AdamsSutherland said:


> AAF,
> I noticed that with my Alden #8 Card case, some of the color bled onto a receipt I had in it. Has that shell belt ever left some color on your pants?


I just got the belt and today is the first time I've worn it. But the backing is not shell and is just a basic tan color leather. I'm surprised to hear that your card case bled -- I think of shell being pretty stable.
.
.


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Strapping on the Shell Cordovan today.
> 
> https://www.acmedepot.com/misc/shoes/Alden_CigarNST_combo.jpg
> 
> Alden Cigar NST, Aberdeen
> Alden Cigar belt
> Horween Shell Cordovan watch strap (close but not cigar :icon_smile_big: )
> .
> .


Great photo. The belt looks gorgeous. I have one in #8 and its very sturdy. Your shell belt will last you for a long time. The aberdeen last looks very sleek!

These are on my feet today, as part of my summer "uniform" - LE british tan khakis, BB blue oxford cloth shirt, linen ascot (no tie) and no blazer (too hot here today):

(click for bigger pic)



Alden PTB, barrie last, whiskey shell corodovan

The color is outstanding, but I am not too happy about how these have creased. These shoes bloom a little bit, but they take on a great shine by simply just brushing for a minute.

This was the footwear yesterday (vintage florsheim royal imperial PTBs in grained calfskin). These shoes are really built like tanks and are extremely comfortable. My best pair of black shoes.

(As always, click for bigger pic)


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Great photo. The belt looks gorgeous. I have one in #8 and its very sturdy. Your shell belt will last you for a long time. The aberdeen last looks very sleek!
> 
> Alden PTB, barrie last, whiskey shell corodovan


Thanks very much. I'm quite happy with the cigar belt and I'll be getting one in #8 from my g/f for my birthday :aportnoy:

Your whiskey PTB's look terrific. Just curious -- what don't you like about the creasing and what would you have preferred? Do you have other PTBs that creased differently?
.
.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AAF-8AF said:


> Strapping on the Shell Cordovan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Cigar NST, Aberdeen
> Alden Cigar belt
> Horween Shell Cordovan watch strap (close but not cigar :icon_smile_big: )
> .
> .


Great collection, I'm teeming with jealousy.


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks very much. I'm quite happy with the cigar belt and I'll be getting one in #8 from my g/f for my birthday :aportnoy:
> 
> Your whiskey PTB's look terrific. Just curious -- what don't you like about the creasing and what would you have preferred? Do you have other PTBs that creased differently?
> .
> .


The creases on the right shoe do not extend all the way to the side of the vamp, and they are not "rippled" like my other shells are (see my LWB pic for example). If I want to be extremely picky, I'd also say they are asymmetric  Your cigar NSTs have creased beautifully. I consider creasing as an integral part of the looks of shell cordovan.


----------



## Got Shell?

srivats said:


> The creases on the right shoe do not extend all the way to the side of the vamp, and they are not "rippled" like my other shells are (see my LWB pic for example). If I want to be extremely picky, I'd also say they are asymmetric  Your cigar NSTs have creased beautifully. I consider creasing as an integral part of the looks of shell cordovan.


nice cigar nst. I look at the nst as a great alternative to ptb's ( a little dressier). I need to pick up a cigar belt. Do you think it would match polo brown shell. My two favorite shell colors have been shown, cigar & whiskey.


----------



## Hoof

Yesterdays Florsheim imperial SC with Talbott OTC "Movie Theatre Carpet Socks" as my wife likes to call them









Today AE Hancock with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
I like your whiskey

Hoof,
nice shell LWB


----------



## mcarthur

BB burgundy shell tassels
Wool socks OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Got Shell? said:


> nice cigar nst. I look at the nst as a great alternative to ptb's ( a little dressier). I need to pick up a cigar belt. Do you think it would match polo brown shell. My two favorite shell colors have been shown, cigar & whiskey.


I haven't seen polo brown shell other than photos online, but if it's reasonably close to Alden cigar then the belt should work fine. 
.
.


----------



## Marley

First post to the Footwear Forum so I hope this works - These are a pair of Florsheim Longwings that I found on Ebay a while back. I was a bit unsure of adding some B&H to the wardrobe but after I received them, I have no regrets. These shoes are just great! Argyle sox - Polo.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Marley said:


> First post to the Footwear Forum so I hope this works - These are a pair of Florsheim Longwings that I found on Ebay a while back. I was a bit unsure of adding some B&H to the wardrobe but after I received them, I have no regrets. These shoes are just great! Argyle sox - Polo.


Very nice score! I don't have any B&H myself yet, though I do have a couple on order. Still, I'd be thrilled to stumble on a pair of Florsheims like that.
.
.


----------



## babycatcher

Nice Hoof and Marley. B&H is outstanding--wearing it myself today:



Alden LW, #8


----------



## srivats

Marley said:


> First post to the Footwear Forum so I hope this works - These are a pair of Florsheim Longwings that I found on Ebay a while back. I was a bit unsure of adding some B&H to the wardrobe but after I received them, I have no regrets. These shoes are just great! Argyle sox - Polo.
> 
> https://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff268/smarley66/BigandHeavy1001.jpg


Great start! Lovely shoes, vintage florshiems are really nice. I am still looking for a shell pair. I got one earlier but the seller sent the wrong size and they had to go back.


----------



## mcarthur

Marley & BC,

Nice LWB 
the best of B&H


----------



## Got Shell?

srivats said:


> Great photo. The belt looks gorgeous. I have one in #8 and its very sturdy. Your shell belt will last you for a long time. The aberdeen last looks very sleek!
> 
> These are on my feet today, as part of my summer "uniform" - LE british tan khakis, BB blue oxford cloth shirt, linen ascot (no tie) and no blazer (too hot here today):
> 
> (click for bigger pic)
> 
> 
> 
> Alden PTB, barrie last, whiskey shell corodovan
> 
> The color is outstanding, but I am not too happy about how these have creased. These shoes bloom a little bit, but they take on a great shine by simply just brushing for a minute.
> 
> This was the footwear yesterday (vintage florsheim royal imperial PTBs in grained calfskin). These shoes are really built like tanks and are extremely comfortable. My best pair of black shoes.
> 
> (As always, click for bigger pic)


The creasing is definitely terrible, they are practically worthless! in fact, send them to me so I can dispose of them properly!


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Longwing
Whiskey Shell


----------



## srivats

XdryMartini said:


> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m270/xdrymartini/AldenLongwing-Whiskeyshell.jpg
> 
> Alden Longwing
> Whiskey Shell


That is an awesome photo. Xdry, I love your whiskey LWBs.



Got Shell? said:


> The creasing is definitely terrible, they are practically worthless! in fact, send them to me so I can dispose of them properly!


LOL! Can I get the whsieky EGs in exchange? ;-)



mcarthur said:


> SRI,
> I like your whiskey


Mac, thank you !


----------



## Bezalel

I've posted these shoes and socks before, but not in this combination.

shoes: Santoni / Butler model (double monk strap) / brown
socks: Sock It To Me / Argyles / brown
slacks: Austin Reed

The Santonis have a brogued toe cap, and that's where the shoe is creasing. I fear that will lead to tearing, as the leather there is quite weakened by the punched removal of material. I guess that's a good argument for manufacturers to emphasize a toe cap by stitching rather than by brogueing.


----------



## mcarthur

XDM,
thumbs up for whiskey and argyles


----------



## AlanC

AE Ramseys


----------



## Bezalel

shoes: Allen Edmonds / Sanford model / chili color
socks: Foot Traffic / Chili Peppers


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello shell LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden Nubuck PTB
.
.


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle--nice shine! AAF--those look really comfortable.

Today:










Alden wing tip boot, #8


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
thank you
I like your wing tip boots


----------



## srivats

DocHolliday said:


> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/jadeb_/waywwhitebucks-final.jpg


Nice! Who made these, Doc?

And here is something you might like - the latest alden longwing special from Tom @ LS. I am very tempted with these .. the color is awesome.


----------



## Got Shell?

Those leather soul longwings look very similar to the JCrew Alden longwings in tan.


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello shell LHS
> Argyles OTC


Ditto yours!!


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
Thank you


----------



## DocHolliday

srivats said:


> Nice! Who made these, Doc?
> 
> And here is something you might like - the latest alden longwing special from Tom @ LS. I am very tempted with these .. the color is awesome.


Thanks, S. They're J. Crew cheapies. Surprisingly nice, though.

I like those longwings, though I don't understand the desire to put single soles on 'em. I also like a darker edging, for more contrast with the leather.


----------



## Got Shell?

Mac, nice revello LHS & awesome sock/shoe/trou combo. XDry - Amazing whiskey longwings.


----------



## Bezalel

srivats said:


> Nice! Who made these, Doc?
> 
> And here is something you might like - the latest alden longwing special from Tom @ LS. I am very tempted with these .. the color is awesome.


Is Leather Soul Pre Order #10 out? The last one I received was #9. I thought once you are on an e-mail distribution list, you would continue to receive the mailings forever.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img155.imageshack.us/i/dsc02507kyj.jpg/

First day wearing these outside. 
Also, I thought it was neat how both shoes have the Horween stamp visible.


----------



## Bezalel

shoes: Allen Edmonds / Dryden / mocha
socks: Bacco Bucci / Saratoga / blue


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Mac, nice revello LHS & awesome sock/shoe/trou combo. XDry - Amazing whiskey longwings.


thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Bez,
nice looking shoes


----------



## Bezalel

mcarthur said:


> Bez,
> nice looking shoes


Thank you.


----------



## mcarthur

A-black shell wing tip
Wool socks OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img155.imageshack.us/i/dsc02507kyj.jpg/
> 
> First day wearing these outside.
> Also, I thought it was neat how both shoes have the Horween stamp visible.


AS - I agree, that Horween stamp is fantastic.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Reds & Tops said:


> AS - I agree, that Horween stamp is fantastic.


The other shoe has even more of the stamp showing. I remember seeing pictures of another unlined loafer that had the stamp visible, the C&J Harvard maybe? I forget.

It's funny how buying one pair of Cordovan shoes only temporarily satiated my desire to have shell on my feet. I really want to go back for the Tassels but I probably shouldn't... That and my girlfriend would have a fit. She loves the tassels even more than the LHS (which she calls "wonderful"), but does a good job of reminding me that I'm not even 21 and have plenty of other things I can do with money, like saving it.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AdamsSutherland said:


> The other shoe has even more of the stamp showing. I remember seeing pictures of another unlined loafer that had the stamp visible, the C&J Harvard maybe? I forget.
> 
> It's funny how buying one pair of Cordovan shoes only temporarily satiated my desire to have shell on my feet. I really want to go back for the Tassels but I probably shouldn't... That and my girlfriend would have a fit. She loves the tassels even more than the LHS (which she calls "wonderful"), but does a good job of reminding me that I'm not even 21 and have plenty of other things I can do with money, like saving it.


I'm in the same boat, just a few years older. Right now most of my purchases are limited to super sales and thrifting. Thankfully I've been able to do fairly well for myself in that regard.

I wish I could get my girlfriend on board the shoe train. She came with me the last time I bought a nice pair. I was between the BB #8 LHS and the Black Fleece Nubuck/Cordo saddles. Her comment on the LHS was that they were "I guess they're nice, you could probably wear them forever".

It's a work in progress, I guess!


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Plymouth "Spectator"
Burnt Pine / Coffee Suede


----------



## wingtip

*Thursday*

To all of the above, real nice shoes. My AE Cordovan MacNeil


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking shell LWB


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Reds & Tops said:


> It's a work in progress, I guess!


Not that this is the place for it, but just to entertain you-

My (new) girlfriend, who accidentally discovered my dirty little secret (AAAT), loves it. I was expecting some complaint, but she's been very eager to learn all about my trad/prep interest and likes the emphasis on quality and thrift.

At the end of my day, I realized how sad I was to not another pair of shiny new shell to wear tomorrow. Or the day after.

I heard it's good to let shoes rest for two days between long wearings? Thursdays are the only days I'm in the office and out all day, so I'm usually able to get my shoes off and tree'd after 7-8 hours, most of which are spent sitting or with the shoes kicked off under the desk.


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar shell straight tip blucher
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar shell straight tip blucher
> Argyles OTC


Gorgeous pair of cigars, Mac! And, I assume, one of the few Aberdeens in your collection?
.
.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac, 

As usual, outstanding shine!


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## srivats

DocHolliday said:


>


Me likey.


----------



## Reds & Tops

DocHolliday said:


>


Good looking boots Doc. What make are they?


----------



## DocHolliday

They were U.S. made for Brooks. My suspicion is that they were by AE.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Gorgeous pair of cigars, Mac! And, I assume, one of the few Aberdeens in your collection?
> .
> .


Thank you! Your assumption is right on the mark


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mac,
> 
> As usual, outstanding shine!


Thank you!

How is the breaking in of 986 coming along?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> Thank you!
> 
> How is the breaking in of 986 coming along?


Well, I've only worn them that once and although they weren't uncomfortable, I was glad to have them off when I got home that evening. It was a long day to be in a pair of brand new shoes. I look forward to each future wearing though.


----------



## Ron_A

A.S. - I predict that they will be fitting well in no time.

I'm wearing brand new Alden for BB LHS, right out of the box (received today). I tried ordering them during the last BB sale, but there was a snafu. This pair is an 8.5 E (my Alden LHS are 8.5D). They are more comfortable than I expected them to be, but it is going to take some time for them to mold to my feet.


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice shoes, Ron. I prefer the bb version for their comfort.


----------



## anglophile23

Dexter saddles


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Florsheim monk straps in brown


----------



## eagle2250

...and today, or at least for this AM, we will don the Rider Balmoral boots, in Dk Brandy shell cordovan. After that, bring forth the Quoddy boat shoes!


----------



## AlanC

Alden 563s


----------



## Ron_A

Got Shell? said:


> Nice shoes, Ron. I prefer the bb version for their comfort.


Thanks, GS.

AlanC - Nice tassels!


----------



## Got Shell?

Impressive shine on the shell tassels, looks like the mac method was put to good use.


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
nice tassels

Ron,
enjoy wearing your A-LHS
break in process-
wear three different times on carpeting. then they should be ready to wear for the official appearance.


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey shell wing tip
Argyles OTC


----------



## benjamint

I'm wearing Nike Airmax 93's


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle--i guess great minds think alike. I like your shine better though 

Today:


----------



## Reds & Tops

AlanC said:


> Alden 563s


Great break and tassel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Mac and BC -- lovely whiskeys today!

I'm sporting Alden LHS #8 with matching watch strap today. Sorry, no pix.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Uncle--i guess great minds think alike. I like your shine better though
> 
> Today:


Nephew,
thumbs up for whiskey and argyles. For a good shine just follow the procedure


----------



## Calvin500

^^Mac,

Do you reckon you are shining shoes more or less often, or about as often, as others have to, given you have more shoes than many?


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


> ^^Mac,
> 
> Do you reckon you are shining shoes more or less often, or about as often, as others have to, given you have more shoes than many?


I follow the mac procedure:
1-wipe with damp cloth
2-brush vigorously with a horse hair shoe brush
3-buff with a smooth cloth
4-apply wax polish only after a minimum of eighteen wearing


----------



## XdryMartini

Vintage Florsheim Imperials
Light Brown


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> I follow the mac procedure:
> 1-wipe with damp cloth
> 2-brush vigorously with a horse hair shoe brush
> 3-buff with a smooth cloth
> 4-apply wax polish only after a minimum of *eighteen wearing*


Good Lord!! Some people's shoes will NEVER get polished then. :devil:


----------



## Got Shell?

BC - I like your whiskey wingtips very much. I can't wait to get mine, maybe wednesday.

One of my favorites- Alden cigar plaintoe. I had a query in a pm awhile back asking about the edge dressing. It's the natural dressing that Alden used, nothing special. AFAIK, all cigar shells have this natural treatment. Personally, I think it's a nice contrast with the dark brown cordovan, black would make the shoe look too plain. My only problem is that I have another pair of brown cordovan plaintoes, it's hard deciding which one to wear, since I can't wear one of each at the same time!


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Good Lord!! Some people's shoes will NEVER get polished then. :devil:


the ultimate objective is never polish until the shoes require replacement of heels; however, if the gentlemen from B.Nelson understand your instructions the shoes will not be polished until Alden restoration


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell,
Enjoy wearing your cigar PTB


----------



## AdamsSutherland

benjamint said:


> I'm wearing Nike Airmax 93's


With all due respect, this is about as relevant as me telling you I had a bottle of apple juice for breakfast.

Mac,

18 wearings? I thought it was 15.

Those whiskey bals both look great. It's really an amazing color to see in person, too.


----------



## wingtip

*Monday*

Allen Edmonds Cambridge in Shell Cordovan (actually redder than pic shows)


----------



## mcarthur

wingtip,
good looking shell wings

Adam,
recent clinical study supports the change from 15 to 18


----------



## Grayland

XdryMartini said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperials
> Light Brown


I should have a box with a pair of these inside waiting in my office today. Bought them last week off the SF B&S. Same exact color. Fantastic condition. I have a darker pair that isn't in as good a shape that I use for wear with jeans. I'm 45 years old and grew up blue collar. Every man I knew had a pair (and usually only one pair) of Florsheim Imperials that he wore for church, weddings and funerals. Most of them still have that same pair. While I now have too many pairs of shoes, I still get a kick out of wearing Florsheim Imperials. The classic American shoe IMO. Damn comfortable too.


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar shell PTB
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Mac and Got Shell -- beautiful cigars. I'm wearing cigar NST today. 

Wingtip -- gorgeous wings. Even redder in person?!?

And on the topic of wings, I just ordered a pair of AE MacNeil burgundy shell LWB's. I decided to save a few bucks and go with seconds from the AE Shoe Bank (outstanding service, BTW). Hope to have them by Thursday to check out. I have two Alden LWBs on order but I guess I just couldn't hold out the long wait for my first pair, and it's also why I wanted to save a few $$ :icon_smile_big:
.
.


----------



## XdryMartini

Grayland said:


> I should have a box with a pair of these inside waiting in my office today. Bought them last week off the SF B&S. Same exact color. Fantastic condition. I have a darker pair that isn't in as good a shape that I use for wear with jeans. I'm 45 years old and grew up blue collar. Every man I knew had a pair (and usually only one pair) of Florsheim Imperials that he wore for church, weddings and funerals. Most of them still have that same pair. While I now have too many pairs of shoes, I still get a kick out of wearing Florsheim Imperials. The classic American shoe IMO. Damn comfortable too.


Congratulations for when you get them. You just described my upbringing as well... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Nerev

*First Picture Shoes!*

Be kind, my first picture post and please forgive my fair skin; I can't tan for **** :crazy:

Just picked up my 3rd pair of shoes, a pair of BB/Alden Burgundy Tassle Loafers for 50% off! Fits perfectly.


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like tassels. Enjoy wearing


----------



## wingtip

*Wednesday*

My Florsheim b&h Kenmoor


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Verona horsebit loafers.

https://img245.imageshack.us/i/veronac.jpg/


----------



## babycatcher

Those bit loafers are really nice, but I am partial to the B&H this page seems to favor..

Today:










Alden LW, whiskey. I am patiently waiting for this pair to get a ravello brother..


----------



## Reds & Tops

Nerev said:


> Be kind, my first picture post and please forgive my fair skin; I can't tan for **** :crazy:
> 
> Just picked up my 3rd pair of shoes, a pair of BB/Alden Burgundy Tassle Loafers for 50% off! Fits perfectly.


Congrats on the acquisition. Great looking shoes!


----------



## AAF-8AF

babycatcher said:


> Those bit loafers are really nice, but I am partial to the B&H this page seems to favor..
> Today:
> 
> Alden LW, whiskey. I am patiently waiting for this pair to get a ravello brother..


Very nice B&H, BC. I've got a pair of those LW ravellos with my name on them as well. Long wait.....
.
.


----------



## Ron_A

Nerev - Nice tassels...Enjoy wearing.

DocD - Nice AE bit loafers. Thanks for posting.


----------



## amlai

My whiskey shell Indy boots from LeatherSoul:


----------



## AAF-8AF

amlai said:


> My whiskey shell Indy boots from LeatherSoul:


Very nice, Amlai! Congrats! One of the lucky few...
.
.


----------



## babycatcher

^Ditto, those Indy's are amazing! Seems even a bit lighter whiskey color than i have been seeing lately--which is great.


----------



## QTime

amlai said:


> My whiskey shell Indy boots from LeatherSoul:


just because i like the pain - what sizes and widths were available of these boots? (and the price? )

omg, sold out t_t

regards !


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Those bit loafers are really nice, but I am partial to the B&H this page seems to favor..
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, whiskey. I am patiently waiting for this pair to get a ravello brother..


Nephew,
very nice whiskey
Good luck in your quest for ravello shell LWB


----------



## mcarthur

amlai said:


> My whiskey shell Indy boots from LeatherSoul:


the whiskey shell indy boots look very good. enjoy wearing!


----------



## Got Shell?

Be very careful while wearing these. People will kill for them. The people on this forum are good people, but an elusive whiskey model can drive us into a frenzy!


----------



## mcarthur

A-LWB
Burgundy shell LWB
Wool socks OTC


----------



## WingtipTom

wingtip said:


> Allen Edmonds Cambridge in Shell Cordovan (actually redder than pic shows)





wingtip said:


> My Florsheim b&h Kenmoor


A nice assortment of wingtips. Love the color of the Cambridge!



Nerev said:


> Be kind, my first picture post and please forgive my fair skin; I can't tan for **** :crazy:
> 
> Just picked up my 3rd pair of shoes, a pair of BB/Alden Burgundy Tassle Loafers for 50% off! Fits perfectly.


Nice tassel loafers...and sounds like a great deal!



mcarthur said:


> A-LWB
> Burgundy shell LWB
> Wool socks OTC


Outstanding shine on your long wings, uncle!


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden NST in black shell


----------



## AdamsSutherland

This thread is always a great source of Whiskey.

Those Indy's are something else. Quite impressive.


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Alden NST in black shell


Nephew,
thank you
I like your black shell NST


----------



## obiwan

Where are you sourcing the Ravello LWB? Alden of NY was supposed to have had them in June but now they say they are not getting them. They are getting LWB in Whiskey in July.


----------



## anglophile23

Got Shell? said:


> Be very careful while wearing these. People will kill for them. The people on this forum are good people, but an elusive whiskey model can drive us into a frenzy!


Must get shell,no must fight impulses, SHELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL:crazy:


----------



## amlai

Alden NYC is getting whiskey LWB? I just got three pairs of shoes in whiskey and then I hear this? Argh... I was trying to swear off on any more purchases for a while...


----------



## babycatcher

I hear Alden of Carmel may have some ravello and cigar LWB soon, but my guess is many are spoken for.

Today more B&H:










Alden LWB, brown calf


----------



## Reds & Tops

I'll run into Alden NYC this weekend and ask a few questions, and provide a quick detail recap. 

I'm looking to get a pair of LWB in Cigar. Hopefully they can help! If not, Alden of Carmel is my next stop.


----------



## obiwan

babycatcher said:


> I hear Alden of Carmel may have some ravello and cigar LWB soon, but my guess is many are spoken for.
> 
> Today more B&H:
> 
> Alden LWB, brown calf


That's right I forgot Adam said they were getting the Ravello LWB in around August but, it has the crepe sole, which for me is a deal breaker.

I have a pair of Cigar LWB on reserve for me when the next order comes in next month.

Alden NYC has Ravello PTB in stock if anyone is interested in that shoe...


----------



## amlai

Whiskey shell chukkas:


And now for the porn version:


----------



## babycatcher

For those of you that have purchased whiskey recently, do any of you find it has gotten a bit darker right out of the box than it used to be brand new?

It could be my eyes, but the shading difference between ravello and whiskey seems to have narrowed quite a bit--more than I would attribute simply to whiskey darkening over time. They seem to be almost the same color.


----------



## obiwan

babycatcher said:


> For those of you that have purchased whiskey recently, do any of you find it has gotten a bit darker right out of the box than it used to be brand new?
> 
> It could be my eyes, but the shading difference between ravello and whiskey seems to have narrowed quite a bit--more than I would attribute simply to whiskey darkening over time. They seem to be almost the same color.


Very much so, my new pair of whiskey LWB are as dark or darker than my year old NST's. I recall the NST when new were very brightly colored, now they have muted down and are much more versatile.


----------



## mcarthur

amlai said:


> Whiskey shell chukkas:
> 
> And now for the porn version:


good looking whiskey chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar shell LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## amlai

babycatcher said:


> It could be my eyes, but the shading difference between ravello and whiskey seems to have narrowed quite a bit--more than I would attribute simply to whiskey darkening over time. They seem to be almost the same color.


I agree actually. I remember seeing some whiskey shell boots that were quite a few shades lighter. I'm wondering how much darker ravello actually is than whiskey. I've never seen ravello in person, but based on all the photographs, my whiskey shells could almost pass for ravello.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

amlai said:


> I agree actually. I remember seeing some whiskey shell boots that were quite a few shades lighter. I'm wondering how much darker ravello actually is than whiskey. I've never seen ravello in person, but based on all the photographs, my whiskey shells could almost pass for ravello.


Having seen the Whiskey PTB and the Ravello LHS sitting on the rack at Alden just 4 feet from eachother, I noticed a significant difference between the two colors. Whiskey shell is much lighter than I thought it was and definitely lacks the rich medium tan of ravello. As for how Whiskey ages, I cannot say.

Mac,

That shine on your cigar LWBs is really marvelous. I'm still working on getting a good glossy shine on my LHS. I can't get them beyond what I would liken to a "satin" finish.

https://img33.imageshack.us/i/dsc02506r.jpg/
I wore these today, though this photo is from the purchasing day, but I figured it's another opportunity to show off that stamp.


----------



## well-kept

Shell cordovan coloration is an inexact science, due in part to the relative impermeability of the material. And all shell changes color throughout its life. Dark shades get lighter. Light shades get darker. And it is dichromatic - turn it one way in the light, then another and the same patch will change color dramatically. I have a pair of Ravello chukkas that are lighter than my whiskey LHS, each pair about two years old. Areas of the whiskey LHS that have been burnished through contact have turned almost black. And I recall seeing whiskey shell from about a decade ago that was much lighter - new - than current whiskey. Just put them on and enjoy them, would be my inclination.


----------



## babycatcher

^Thanks. I love the lighter ravello LHS, but it is very close to the whiskey ones I have. However, I just received the ravello LWB from Alden of Carmel. These shoes are more what I expected---a fairly rich brown, and a good bit more versatile, IMHO, than whiskey.

The ravello LHS I have are just a subtle shade darker than the whiskey ones I have, to the point that only a trained eye would say they are different colors. Not a big deal, and I surely appreciate the variability in the tanning/glazing process, and if I was unhappy I would have sent them back. I guess this is just one minor hazard of ordering online--you really don't see the exact shade until they arrive. This is probably only an issue with the Alden lighter colors.


----------



## Got Shell?

Revello chukkas? Pics or you don't have em!!!!! Really need to see those babies.


----------



## babycatcher

Ravello LWB.

Wide shot to give you an idea of what I am talking about. The shoe up front is whiskey. That pair is about a year old, lightly worn, stored in a dark space, and never polished.

On the left is the LHS in ravello, and on the right, the LWB in ravello. Both arrived in the past month and are yet unworn:


----------



## well-kept

Got Shell? said:


> Revello chukkas? Pics or you don't have em!!!!! Really need to see those babies.


Well, I have the chukkas, not the pictures. They are now lighter than whiskey shell. I'm sure you can visualize.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Having seen the Whiskey PTB and the Ravello LHS sitting on the rack at Alden just 4 feet from eachother, I noticed a significant difference between the two colors. Whiskey shell is much lighter than I thought it was and definitely lacks the rich medium tan of ravello. As for how Whiskey ages, I cannot say.
> 
> Mac,
> 
> That shine on your cigar LWBs is really marvelous. I'm still working on getting a good glossy shine on my LHS. I can't get them beyond what I would liken to a "satin" finish.
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/i/dsc02506r.jpg/
> I wore these today, though this photo is from the purchasing day, but I figured it's another opportunity to show off that stamp.


thank you
follow the procedure and you will get the shine
have a wonderful July 4th holiday


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^Thanks. I love the lighter ravello LHS, but it is very close to the whiskey ones I have. However, I just received the ravello LWB from Alden of Carmel. These shoes are more what I expected---a fairly rich brown, and a good bit more versatile, IMHO, than whiskey.
> 
> The ravello LHS I have are just a subtle shade darker than the whiskey ones I have, to the point that only a trained eye would say they are different colors. Not a big deal, and I surely appreciate the variability in the tanning/glazing process, and if I was unhappy I would have sent them back. I guess this is just one minor hazard of ordering online--you really don't see the exact shade until they arrive. This is probably only an issue with the Alden lighter colors.


Nephew,
Enjoy wearing your ravello shell LWB
Have a wonderful July 4th holiday


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Ravello LWB.
> 
> Wide shot to give you an idea of what I am talking about. The shoe up front is whiskey. That pair is about a year old, lightly worn, stored in a dark space, and never polished.
> 
> On the left is the LHS in ravello, and on the right, the LWB in ravello. Both arrived in the past month and are yet unworn:


Nephew,
Thank you for posting
Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Revello chukkas? Pics or you don't have em!!!!! Really need to see those babies.


Leathersoul had the ravello chukkas about three years ago


----------



## Got Shell?

I forgot, I have seen the revello chukka on the LS website. That's a great pic they have with each shell color chukka lined up, from black to whiskey. Do all revello shoes have black edge dressing? One of the things I love about the cigar and whiskey shoes is the natural edges.


----------



## srivats

BC, the ravello LWBs are outstanding. Congrats!

Can I request a group photo of your LWB collection?


----------



## babycatcher

^ Sure, once the cigar ones come, I think it will be done.

BX


----------



## well-kept

Got Shell? said:


> I forgot, I have seen the revello chukka on the LS website. That's a great pic they have with each shell color chukka lined up, from black to whiskey. Do all revello shoes have black edge dressing? One of the things I love about the cigar and whiskey shoes is the natural edges.


I got mine from Shoemart a couple of years ago, as seconds. They were about as pale as whiskey then and had natural edge treatment. I thought the only thing that made them seconds was that they were whiskey colored with the ravello model number - 1375, a factory slip-up. Need I say, I love them.


----------



## Reds & Tops

babycatcher said:


> Ravello LWB.
> 
> Wide shot to give you an idea of what I am talking about. The shoe up front is whiskey. That pair is about a year old, lightly worn, stored in a dark space, and never polished.
> 
> On the left is the LHS in ravello, and on the right, the LWB in ravello. Both arrived in the past month and are yet unworn:


Great looking collection. Thanks for sharing. It's very interesting seeing the whiskey and ravello right next to each other, the difference seems very slight.


----------



## Clovis

*New C&J Chepstows*


----------



## babycatcher

^ Like the grain on those--very nice. 

Today:










Alden NST, Whiskey

Compared to about 2 years ago, when they first came out of the box. A little darker now, but barely noticeable IMHO:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

One of these days I'm going to either attempt to start an "Ode to the (dilapidated) Top-Sider" thread or simply post a picture of my destroyed, but still actively worn, Sperry sahara AO's on here. 

Weejuns today, nothing exciting.

I like your NST's. What last are those on, the Aberdeen?


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ same here, AS - USA Made Weejuns


----------



## babycatcher

AdamsSutherland said:


> One of these days I'm going to either attempt to start an "Ode to the (dilapidated) Top-Sider" thread or simply post a picture of my destroyed, but still actively worn, Sperry sahara AO's on here.
> 
> Weejuns today, nothing exciting.
> 
> I like your NST's. What last are those on, the Aberdeen?


Thanks. Barrie, though they do look like a narrow toe box, but it is an optical illusion. I can't wear the Aberdeen.


----------



## mcarthur

Clovis,
Nice chukkas

Nephew,
Good looking whiskey NST


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden LHS #8 shell today.

Also, I've posted a question on the Fashion Forum regarding symmetry of longwings and how much asymmetry you would find acceptable. I know there are a good number of longwing owners on this thread, so if you don't usually drop in on the FF, maybe you could take a look and give me your thoughts. Thanks!
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey shell chukkas
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

o/s whiskey Uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> o/s whiskey Uncle!


thank you
It was a good day for whiskey


----------



## seismichippo

*Another Whiskey entry...*

Alden Indy Boots in Whiskey. Many, many thanks to Tom from LeatherSoul. These are simply sublime.


----------



## Got Shell?

Couldn't have said it better myself. Sublime! Nice whiskey everyone. Any day is a good day for whiskey!


----------



## Reds & Tops

BB Black Fleece Saddle shoes. (Stock photo)


----------



## babycatcher

^ I really, really like those!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks, BC


----------



## amlai

babycatcher said:


> Barrie, though they do look like a narrow toe box, but it is an optical illusion.


I'm really surprised by the the way the NST looks. I have the same shoe and I swear it looks like it has a narrow toe box as well. I wonder what causes the interesting optical illusion. The chukkas I have area also on the Barrie last and they look a lot more chunky.


----------



## srivats

amlai said:


> I'm really surprised by the the way the NST looks. I have the same shoe and I swear it looks like it has a narrow toe box as well. I wonder what causes the interesting optical illusion. The chukkas I have area also on the Barrie last and they look a lot more chunky.


I have the cigar NSTs on barrie as well ... I think the "illusion" is caused by the stitching, esp at the toe where ther is a vertical line joining to the slightly-pointly stitching on the vamp. Any takers?


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> ^ I really, really like those!


+1.

BC, take a took at these, you might be interested:

https://www.golflocker.com/spikeless-golf-shoes/footjoy-classics-premiere-blems.html

I have these and they are awesome:
https://www.golflocker.com/images/i...en/full/FootJoy/SpklsPrem/2008_us_55627-f.jpg


----------



## babycatcher

The nubuc ones caught my eye, thanks! I had two pairs of these years ago, and well before I knew better, I wore them every day---it created bald spots on the suede-----thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

seismichippo said:


> Alden Indy Boots in Whiskey. Many, many thanks to Tom from LeatherSoul. These are simply sublime.


welcome to the forum. enjoy your whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> BB Black Fleece Saddle shoes. (Stock photo)


nice saddles with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello shell LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Great looking Ravello; I saw these at Alden and almost wanted those more than the #8. Maybe after I get my tassels...

Those saddles look sharp and I like the slightly different colored argyles, too.

I started the day in C&J for RL full strap suede pennys, but in the car I switched to my BB #8 LHS; they are just too comfortable. The shine is better today, thanks to a little more time on the Mac method.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Great looking Ravello; I saw these at Alden and almost wanted those more than the #8. Maybe after I get my tassels...
> 
> Those saddles look sharp and I like the slightly different colored argyles, too.
> 
> I started the day in C&J for RL full strap suede pennys, but in the car I switched to my BB #8 LHS; they are just too comfortable. The shine is better today, thanks to a little more time on the Mac method.


Thank you
The procedure does work


----------



## amlai

Mac,

Do you use the procedure posted here with new shell shoes?
https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/care_of_shell_cordovan.htm

If not, what, if anything do you do?


----------



## mcarthur

amlai said:


> Mac,
> 
> Do you use the procedure posted here with new shell shoes?
> https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/care_of_shell_cordovan.htm
> 
> If not, what, if anything do you do?


the procedure:
1-wipe with damp cloth
2-brush vigorously with a horse hair shoe brush
3-buff with a smooth cloth
4-wear the shoes a minimum of 18 wearing before applying wax polish


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar shell chukkas
Argyles OTC


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac,

Sharp looking shoes as usual.

I've read, regarding waxes for #8 shell, that some people use a black wax and some just use the #8 wax. Which would you recommend?

In my brief search, I didn't find anything definitive, not that I expected to. I was just wondering about your opinion.


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Hanover


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mac,
> 
> Sharp looking shoes as usual.
> 
> I've read, regarding waxes for #8 shell, that some people use a black wax and some just use the #8 wax. Which would you recommend?
> 
> In my brief search, I didn't find anything definitive, not that I expected to. I was just wondering about your opinion.


thank you
I am constitutional in the matter that wax should only be applied as needed and I donot mix colors. Remember we all learn from our follies.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
thumbs up for LHS and argyles


----------



## Ron_A

Alden for BB Black Calf Tassels (they got the Mac procedure, even though they aren't shell).


----------



## Got Shell?

Newly Acquired Whiskey:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Those are absolutely gorgeous, Got Shell! Your pictures make me want to go out and buy another pair of shoes...curse you.


----------



## Got Shell?

This forum really is terrible. This thread, in particular, has caused thousands to evaporate from my bank account. Now i'm done buying shoes, I mean I need a pair in cigar!


----------



## ds23pallas

Older whiskey LHS. Over the years they have been getting slowly darker. Black edging rather than Got Shell?'s natural edging.


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> Newly Acquired Whiskey:
> 
> https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg281/franzwilsdorf/photo-7.jpg
> https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg281/franzwilsdorf/photo-6.jpg


You look very comfy wearing those! Enjoy the whiskey


----------



## Reds & Tops

I went into Alden on NYC today with the intention of double checking sizes for an upcoming order...and left with my name in the book for a pair of the Whiskey LWBs they have coming in at the end of July/early August. 

Drat?


----------



## Got Shell?

Srivats - they jumped on my feet instantaneously as soon as I opened the box, as if they were meant to be there. Luckily I wasn't wearing any shoes, not sure what would have happened!
Ah, the elusive whiskey longwing. Beautiful shoe in a beautiful color, I went with the whiskey wingtip bal as I just don't find myself in situations where I wear longwings. I prefer plaintoe bluchers if I'm not dressed up enough for the wingtip bals. I can certainly understand what all the fuss is about though.


----------



## Busa Dave

Today it was the Whiskey Shell LHS's!! Tomorrow the EG MTO Whiskey Shell's.


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Alden for BB Black Calf Tassels (they got the Mac procedure, even though they aren't shell).


Nice shine on your tassels. The procedure works on calf as well.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell & ds23,
looking good in your whiskey LHS

Eagle,
You deserve it, go get the whiskey

Reds,
you made a good decision!


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Older whiskey LHS. Over the years they have been getting slowly darker. Black edging rather than Got Shell?'s natural edging.


Those whiskeys certainly have taken a color that is ravello to my eyes  I really like the black edge.


----------



## mcarthur

A-black shell cat toe boots
Wool socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Got Shell? said:


> This forum really is terrible. This thread, in particular, has caused thousands to evaporate from my bank account. Now i'm done buying shoes, I mean I need a pair in cigar!


Indeed...and in that vein, who was the source of these recent acquisitions?


----------



## Got Shell?

Say yes to whiskey! Excuse the jeans and non-argyles, but I just had to slip these back on after work. The color is just perfect, they look good enough to eat!



















And a shot of my newly acquired whiskey wingtips...


----------



## mcarthur

^enjoy your whiskey


----------



## jasonfoote303

Hi all,
I'm a long-time spectator with my first post. I recently began an exciting and expensive love affair with Alden. Here are my black Indys, a little dusty after working all day.

I'm looking forward to picking up a pair of whiskey chukkas tomorrow!

Thanks everyone for all the inspiring and entertaining posts!:aportnoy:


----------



## babycatcher

Nice whiskey and great Indys. 

Something new today:










Alden NST (tanker) boot, #8


----------



## mcarthur

jasonfoote303 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a long-time spectator with my first post. I recently began an exciting and expensive love affair with Alden. Here are my black Indys, a little dusty after working all day.
> 
> I'm looking forward to picking up a pair of whiskey chukkas tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the inspiring and entertaining posts!:aportnoy:


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Nice whiskey and great Indys.
> 
> Something new today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden NST (tanker) boot, #8


god looking boots! enjoy wearing with your argyle socks


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello shell LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello shell LHS
> Argyles OTC


It is hard too make puns when complimenting someone on their revello shells. Nice revello lhs- it looks dark like a cigar lhs.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac,

I wouldn't have guessed that those were Ravello. Handsome shoes nonetheless.

PS- Thanks for the check in the other thread. I debated not responding and in retrospect should have abstained.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## mcarthur

G.S. & A.S.
Thank you
You are both correct that the shoe is cigar. I am colorblind and I missed read my code


----------



## Got Shell?

It's hard to believe you're colorblind with the great sock/shoe/Trou combinations you put together daily. You match better than I do!


----------



## babycatcher

^ From what Mac has said in the past, he has a truly outstanding valet!


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> It's hard to believe you're colorblind with the great sock/shoe/Trou combinations you put together daily. You match better than I do!


I will pass your compliments on to my valet


----------



## Got Shell?

Mac, have you taught your valet to administer the mac method? I bet your valet must vigorously buff your shoes until his sweat creates the damp rag needed. Training was out in the woods of MA and resembled old Kung Fu movies.


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## mcarthur

Quoddy canoe moccasin


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> Quoddy canoe moccasin


Mac,

This is the first time I can recall not seeing Alden's on your feet.

I'll always be a two-eyelet guy myself, but I like the Quoddy's. Nice patina there.


----------



## mcarthur

A.S.
Thank you


----------



## gman-17

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mcarthur* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=962653#post962653 
_







_
_Quoddy canoe moccasin_

Mac,

This is the first time I can recall not seeing Alden's on your feet.

I'll always be a two-eyelet guy myself, but I like the Quoddy's. Nice patina there.


AdamsSutherland said:


> *Yes. I am quite curious how you perfected this finish.*


----------



## eagle2250

^^ Mac, there are only a few of us who recondition the finish on our boat shoes (a great look!) and I somehow knew you would be one who did. Indeed, your Quoddys do look wonderful...comfortably worn-in, not broken down! Have a great weekend.


----------



## jasonfoote303

My new whiskey chukkas! Fantastic.
Sorry the picture is a little blurry, but you get the idea.

Whoever said that whiskey doesn't look good with denim was wrong in my opinion!


----------



## srivats

LL Bean heavy-duty boat shoes:


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ Mac, there are only a few of us who recondition the finish on our boat shoes (a great look!) and I somehow knew you would be one who did. Indeed, your Quoddys do look wonderful...comfortably worn-in, not broken down! Have a great weekend.


my reputation precedes me. thank you


----------



## mcarthur

jasonfoote303 said:


> My new whiskey chukkas! Fantastic.
> Sorry the picture is a little blurry, but you get the idea.
> 
> Whoever said that whiskey doesn't look good with denim was wrong in my opinion!


enjoy wearing your whiskey chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

sperry top sider


----------



## Got Shell?

jasonfoote303 said:


> My new whiskey chukkas! Fantastic.
> Sorry the picture is a little blurry, but you get the idea.
> 
> Whoever said that whiskey doesn't look good with denim was wrong in my opinion!


Awesome whiskey chukkas! No one ever said whiskey didn't look good with denim! I think the chukka in general looks great worn casually. I'm looking forward to receiving a pair in cigar shell this week. I'll post pics


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> sperry top sider


Now this I like.


----------



## mcarthur

LS,
thank you


----------



## Ron_A

Uncle - Awesome Quoddy's and Sperry Topsiders...Perfect for the weekend!


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Uncle - Awesome Quoddy's and Sperry Topsiders...Perfect for the weekend!


Thank you


----------



## jasonfoote303

Got Shell? said:


> Awesome whiskey chukkas! No one ever said whiskey didn't look good with denim! I think the chukka in general looks great worn casually. I'm looking forward to receiving a pair in cigar shell this week. I'll post pics


The cigar chukkas are the best! I have a pair and they are the most incredible shoes I've ever owned. You'll love them.


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey shell LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Uncle--sartorially, you obviously had a great weekend. And just because it is Monday morning, a little whiskey never hurt. 

Every day is also a great day for B&H:










Alden LW, #8


----------



## jasonfoote303

Sorry for the newb question but what is B&H?


----------



## Max875

^ Big & Heavy


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Uncle--sartorially, you obviously had a great weekend. And just because it is Monday morning, a little whiskey never hurt.
> 
> Every day is also a great day for B&H:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, #8


Nephew,
thank you! it is always a good day for B&H with argyles


----------



## Got Shell?

Whiskey from me as well...


----------



## memphislawyer

Got SHell, I love those shoes. I need a versatile pair of brown shoes. I have a tannish color of Cole Haan Bergamo loafers, but they have a thin leather sole and after extended time on my feet, they aren't the best. A pair of chocolate brown sueded Coach loafers with the bit, and darker brown Sperry Topsiders. Oh, and a brownish pair of Clark Wallabee leather, not suede. So, I need a shoe that is versatile like yours, to go with khaki-colored wool pants, to tan/brown Polo cordorouys, to a brown glenpaid (with red) winter weight pant, to stone colored silk Tommy Bahama pants.

I guess those are Alden shells, so anything you recommend in the $100 to $150 range?


----------



## Patrick06790

Cheaney/Church Royal Tweed loafers. Forgot I had them, took them out for a spin today.


----------



## Got Shell?

memphislawyer said:


> Got SHell, I love those shoes. I need a versatile pair of brown shoes. I have a tannish color of Cole Haan Bergamo loafers, but they have a thin leather sole and after extended time on my feet, they aren't the best. A pair of chocolate brown sueded Coach loafers with the bit, and darker brown Sperry Topsiders. Oh, and a brownish pair of Clark Wallabee leather, not suede. So, I need a shoe that is versatile like yours, to go with khaki-colored wool pants, to tan/brown Polo cordorouys, to a brown glenpaid (with red) winter weight pant, to stone colored silk Tommy Bahama pants.
> 
> I guess those are Alden shells, so anything you recommend in the $100 to $150 range?


Thanks. If it were me, I'd troll eBay for nib Allen Edmonds, they can regularly be had in lots of styles well within your price range. They've got some nice light brown tones, such as "chili". How about some Stockbridge in chili? Hope that helps.


----------



## memphislawyer

Ok, Stockbridge works, yes, it does. Feel free to post other styles in AE. I saw some black Alden penny loafers for $150 but they were a 9.5 D. Id spend more on black but it seems all my suits and dress pants tend to lend themselves to black. I have a few grey pants, which could go black or brown, but seems that my personality is to the black.

Let me go back and drool gotshell's pic again, !!!!


----------



## Got Shell?

memphislawyer said:


> Ok, Stockbridge works, yes, it does. Feel free to post other styles in AE. I saw some black Alden penny loafers for $150 but they were a 9.5 D. Id spend more on black but it seems all my suits and dress pants tend to lend themselves to black. I have a few grey pants, which could go black or brown, but seems that my personality is to the black.
> 
> Let me go back and drool gotshell's pic again, !!!!


The stockbridge comes in black, I had a pair, nice leather and refined looking rubber sole. Of course, you could watch for an ae Leeds in black or burgundy calf, that's a plaintoe blucher like my aldens, and 9 out of 10 Memphis lawyers won't know the difference between shell and calf. I've got a pair of Leeds in black shell. You might get lucky and score some new or nearly new calf Leeds for your price range.


----------



## memphislawyer

How do you treat the shoe edges since they are brown and all I see is black edge dressing whenever I go looking>


----------



## mcarthur

memphislawyer said:


> How do you treat the shoe edges since they are brown and all I see is black edge dressing whenever I go looking>


the whiskey shell PTB come with a light color sole edging

G.S.
+1 for B&H whiskey shell PTB. It was a good day for whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello shell LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ Mac, outstanding LWB. I have a similar pair on order later this fall!


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ Mac, outstanding LWB. I have a similar pair on order later this fall!


Thank you


----------



## Reds & Tops

There are far too many options for LWB over the next few months...Ravello at Leffot, Whiskey at Alden of NYC, Cigar at Carmel. One could end up in debtors prison - or at least, in the mad house trying to decide!


----------



## srivats

Reds & Tops said:


> There are far too many options for LWB over the next few months...Ravello at Leffot, Whiskey at Alden of NYC, Cigar at Carmel. One could end up in debtors prison - or at least, in the mad house trying to decide!


^ Nothing to decide - get 'em all!


----------



## obiwan

Reds & Tops said:


> There are far too many options for LWB over the next few months...Ravello at Leffot, Whiskey at Alden of NYC, Cigar at Carmel. One could end up in debtors prison - or at least, in the mad house trying to decide!


Already have Whiskey, Cigar and Ravello are on reserve at Carmel and DC


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar shell Indy boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice posts.

Hey--anybody hear from Crownship? I miss seeing his collection.

Today:










Alden PTB, #8

These have a crepe sole and are a "soft walk". I have a spare LHS #8 that I am going to have recrafted with a crepe sole eventually. Alden said they would do it.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar shell Indy boot
> Argyles OTC


Mac,
I love the argyles. The shell looks good as always, too.


----------



## mcarthur

A.S. & BC,
Thank you
Marcoliani argyles purchased from Alex


----------



## jasonfoote303

These might qualify for the B&H category :icon_smile:

Vintage Franceshetti wingtips. I don't know much about them other than I snagged them on ebay for $16. The leather was much lighter when I got them and I didn't love it so I dyed them dark brown which actually ended up looking a bit like the color of #8. I could have done a better job dying them, but they work.

Comfy, cheap, well made... and check out that gnarly welt!

LOVE 'EM!


----------



## sdjordan

mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey shell LHS
> Argyles OTC


Absolutely love the color here.


----------



## mcarthur

sdjordan,
thank you

J.F.,
They are B&H


----------



## Reds & Tops

jasonfoote303 said:


> These might qualify for the B&H category :icon_smile:
> 
> Vintage Franceshetti wingtips. I don't know much about them other than I snagged them on ebay for $16. The leather was much lighter when I got them and I didn't love it so I dyed them dark brown which actually ended up looking a bit like the color of #8. I could have done a better job dying them, but they work.
> 
> Comfy, cheap, well made... and check out that gnarly welt!
> 
> LOVE 'EM!


Nice looking boots.


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey Indy boots
Argyles OTC


----------



## Got Shell?

I should have known you snagged a pair of those beauties. You know how much I love my whiskey! Superlative.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Very nice Uncle, congratulations!


----------



## gizmojunkie

Mcarthur,

Sir, beautiful whisky Indy boots...I am continually impressed by your collection...
As always thank you for your pictures......

Best regards


----------



## mcarthur

BC,Giz & GS,
Thank you


----------



## jasonfoote303

My 405's today.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

I started to count your shoes today during my last hour at the office, mostly out of boredom. I don't know what is more baffling, the number I reached by page 40 of this thread, or the fact that I could think of shoes that I hadn't seen yet.

I think going back through old threads, not just this one, is a nice thing to do if one can afford the time to do so. It's a great source of inspiration and knowledge.


----------



## Got Shell?

It's easy to count mac's shoes. Just think of every shoe that pops in your head - in every color of shell, and every fifth shoe in suede also. Then add 100.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ nice posts.
> 
> Hey--anybody hear from Crownship? I miss seeing his collection.
> 
> .


Hey I'm here!
I've been checking out this thread almost daily. Just haven't logged in.
I've got a boatload of photos I'll begin posting from the past several weeks.

Good to see the footwear thread thriving and new members posting too.

I started getting a little concerned the past couple of weeks because I haven't seen much Allen Edmonds here.
I'll have to change that.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Got Shell?

Thank Goodness. I was beginning to worry that your stack of Allen Edmonds shoe boxes had fallen on you, trapping you in your shoe vault.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> It's easy to count mac's shoes. Just think of every shoe that pops in your head - in every color of shell, and every fifth shoe in suede also. Then add 100.


Speaking of colors of shell. There were a pair of RED shell MacNeils on the Ebay thread. I'm not sure if I like it, but it certainly stands out.


----------



## babycatcher

Crownship said:


> Hey I'm here!
> I've been checking out this thread almost daily. Just haven't logged in.
> I've got a boatload of photos I'll begin posting from the past several weeks.
> 
> Good to see the footwear thread thriving and new members posting too.
> 
> I started getting a little concerned the past couple of weeks because I haven't seen much Allen Edmonds here.
> I'll have to change that.:icon_smile_big:


Glad to see you were not snowed in or something! Good to hear from you.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
I assume that you were checking out each of 10,000 lakes in Minnesota. Waiting for your AE photos


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Alden for BB #8 LHS today.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Alden for BB #8 LHS today.


Enjoy wearing!


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar tassels
Argyles OTC


----------



## Clovis

*BB and Marcoliani*

A well worn pair of Brooks Brothers - Peel & Company split-toe, pebble grain alqonquins and Marcoliani bordeau multi stripe socks.


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar tassels
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful shoes with a magnificent shine, uncle! Thanks for sharing.



Clovis said:


> A well worn pair of Brooks Brothers - Peel & Company split-toe, pebble grain alqonquins and Marcoliani bordeau multi stripe socks.


Very nice shoes, Clovis.


----------



## WingtipTom

*Catching up...*

Tuesday:
J&M black perforated captoes









Wednesday:
AE "Sanford" in burgundy calf









Thursday:
AE "MacNeil" in black calf


----------



## Hoof

Some Allen Edmonds for CS
This is the shoe that got me crazy for AE about 5 years ago.
AE Hillcrest burnished tan calf


----------



## mcarthur

WTT,
Thank you
Very nice shine on your cap toes


----------



## speedster

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mike147

babycatcher said:


> In Mac's honor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden cap toe boot
> black shell
> modified last


Babycatcher - Where did you get these? Very nice...


----------



## Mike147

babycatcher said:


> ^ Nice!
> 
> These were somewhat of an unusual find. Blucher rather than the bal that one usually sees in this style of wing tip, on the modified last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden blucher wing tip, cigar shell


Very nice - extremely rare in Modified... From Japan - shoemart seconds?


----------



## jasonfoote303

Cigar today.


----------



## babycatcher

^nice!

^^ thank you. Yes, a Shoe Mart find--I was lucky to get them!


----------



## Mike147

babycatcher said:


> ^nice!
> 
> ^^ thank you. Yes, a Shoe Mart find--I was lucky to get them!


Go Shoemart!

Are the boots from Anatomica, Paris? I wear 9.5EEE - Anatomica only stocks to E. I think that boot is nicer than Moulded Shoe's version. I have Moulded Shoe Medallion Cap-Toe Boot in Burgundy Shell - bought them before they started getting the Cap-toe boot in Shell - wish I could have waited a bit.

Moulded is going to produce a small run of INDY Boot on Modified Last. I will likely pull the trigger when they come in...


----------



## ds23pallas

Very dirty Polo bucks


----------



## Crownship

*Tales from the vault.*



Got Shell? said:


> Thank Goodness. I was beginning to worry that your stack of Allen Edmonds shoe boxes had fallen on you, trapping you in your shoe vault.


Ha haa!

I'm not so concerned about some of the shoe boxes. 
Several shoe boxes are filled with shoe bags.

It's the shoe boxes that are filled with gold bullion that hurt most when dropped on my head.


----------



## gman-17

speedster said:


> :icon_smile_big:


If you don't mind, who makes these shoes?


----------



## jasonfoote303

8 mile hike today.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jasonfoote303: Those are one fine looking pair of Indy boots, being used in the manner of and for what they were designed...hard wearing work boots! Did you enjoy your hike?


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Alden Cape Cod Bits- Brown and in need of a restoration.


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/photo17u.jpg/

Not a great photo - I'll have to give some time to master the countdown pose.

Black Fleece saddles.


----------



## speedster

gman-17 said:


> If you don't mind, who makes these shoes?


Thanks for asking, I cant get past Edward Green. These are 606 lasted Wigmore loafers from them.
https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=osa008.jpg https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=osa007.jpg
All I can say is tgat they are either a pair you love or you hate ... Im quite taken by them my self.


----------



## Hoof

AE old Clifton.


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy wingtip boots
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

Today:

BB cotton socks
USA made Weejuns


----------



## rabidawg

AE Sanford, chestnut


----------



## cumberlandpeal

I believe the shoes worn by Speedster are Peal, made to an old Lobb design. I have them in both brown and black


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey PTB
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

Peal & Co Chestnut Captoes
BB Cotton Argyles

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/photo24f.jpg/


----------



## babycatcher

R&T: I like the new action shots. Looking good everyone. Outstanding shine as always Uncle--nice to have a little shine on a cloudy day. 

I have not worn these in awhile:










Alden blucher wing tip, cigar


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew,
thank you. I like your cigar

R&T,
I like your cap toes and argyles


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*TGIWW*

Thank God I Wore Weejuns

Apparently someone decided it should rain during my walk to work today.

I'll be wearing my new Alden suede tassels around the office after picking them up today.

If anyone would like me to inquire about sizes/models while at Alden (DC) today, send me a pm before 11:30.


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you for your offer


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello medallion tip
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks, Mac! Love the medallion tips.

USA made Weejuns
BB cotton argyles

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/photo31v.jpg/


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

I like the Ravello. Any luck with finding the PTB's?


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle,
> 
> I like the Ravello. Any luck with finding the PTB's?


Thank you. I have been unsuccessful


----------



## Crownship

Great footwear everybody.
Getting back in action.

July22
















Allen Edmonds 'Leeds'
burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Crownship

July21








Allen Edmonds 'Walton'
Algonquin split toe
black calf


----------



## TommyDawg

https://www.postimage.org/

AE Glasgow

Tom


----------



## rabidawg

AE Margate, chili


----------



## babycatcher

You AE guys have taken over!! good to see you CS.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Good to see your post
Always good to know that the artillery has arrived

rabidawg,
thumbs up for margate and argyles


----------



## srivats

CS, I missed your AEs ... welcome back 

Mac, the ravello medallion tip bluchers are outstanding! I am thinking of buying a similar pair in #8 in fall.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> CS, I missed your AEs ... welcome back
> 
> Mac, the ravello medallion tip bluchers are outstanding! I am thinking of buying a similar pair in #8 in fall.


Thank you. You will be pleased


----------



## speedster

cumberlandpeal said:


> I believe the shoes worn by Speedster are Peal, made to an old Lobb design. I have them in both brown and black


 Mine are made by Edward Green on the 606 last, but have found splendid sample photos of the same model from HenryMaxwell, some one also showed me samples for Paul Stuart which i believe where made by Grenson. So as for "lineage" on these ... Who knows


----------



## mcarthur

BB-burgundy shell LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Looking good, though I think those LHS are black, the valet must have had the day off.

Enjoying these this Summer:










O'Connell's dirty bucks (Alan Payne)


----------



## mcarthur

^ Alden restoration done about 8 months ago. It should be burgundy


----------



## WingtipTom

Alden perforated captoes in light brown calf


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey NST
Argyles OTC


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sharp looking NST, Uncle.

C&J for PRL Suede Full Strap Pennies


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Sharp looking NST, Uncle.
> 
> C&J for PRL Suede Full Strap Pennies


Thank you


----------



## Got Shell?

Whiskey wingtips, I think they work really well with khakis even though they are a balmoral design. The light color gives them a pretty casual look. Going strictly by the design, these might be my most versatile shoes, if you object to wearing bluchers with a suit. Of course, you might also object to a balmoral with khakis, so to each his own. I love them, nonetheless.


----------



## mcarthur

G.S.,
I like your whiskey wing tips. I agree with you that they look very good with khakis


----------



## AAF-8AF

*Joining in on the B&H fun....*

Here are my first B&H. AE MacNeil, burgundy shell. I found that I preferred this more unadulterated burgundy to the Alden enhanced #8. Just a little more casual to me and more suited to my environment. But not to dismiss Alden, I do have orders in for their long wings in cigar and ravello. One general aspect I prefer with Alden is the softer rubber on the heel. AE's are so hard and noisy. Anyway, this #7 last feels like it was made from my feet, so these should break in nicely.

















.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking shoes. Welcome to the B&H fleet. enjoy wearing


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ^nice looking shoes. Welcome to the B&H fleet. enjoy wearing


Thanks, Mac!


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice macneils, the color looks great.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Got Shell? said:


> Nice macneils, the color looks great.


Thanks, GS.


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar UTIP
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

Today -

Black Fleece Nubuck and Cordo saddles
Cotton Argyles

https://img403.imageshack.us/i/photo35u.jpg/


----------



## srivats

AAF, excellent looking longwings. I really like that color. You can always replace the ruber heel with a combination heel (like on alden) from any good local cobbler once you wear them out, thats not a problem at all 

I have heard that the J-R soles wear like iron on those AEs. Wear them in good health for a long time. I'd love to see some pics of the shoe after some wear.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> AAF, excellent looking longwings. I really like that color. You can always replace the ruber heel with a combination heel (like on alden) from any good local cobbler once you wear them out, thats not a problem at all
> 
> I have heard that the J-R soles wear like iron on those AEs. Wear them in good health for a long time. I'd love to see some pics of the shoe after some wear.


Thanks, Srivats. AE actually puts combination heels on their shell cordovan shoes, but still the rubber seems harder than what Alden uses. If I dig my thumbnail into the edge of each, the Alden rubber has more give to it. I've got the same situation on my AE Bradleys: hard and loud. My Aldens just have a softer, gentler step to them.

I'll keep in mind to post after some wear starts to show. Regarding that, one thing I've noticed, with only a sample of two AE shell shoes, is that they don't seem to crease very much. My few, so far, Alden shells developed creases at almost the moment of their first flexion, but the AE's hardly at all.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

Eagle,
What has been your experience been on shell creasing in your AE versus Aldens?


----------



## eagle2250

^^While I haven't taken particular notice of the creasing during the break-in period for my shoes, I just went upstairs and pulled my #8 shell AE MacNeils and Randolph's out of the closet and compared them against my #8 shell Alden long-wings and LHS's. Over the long term, there doesn't seem to be much difference in the actual depth or extent of the creasing but, because the AE #8 shade is mellowing out more quickly (in the case of the Randolf's) or has much more time to mature out (in the case of the MacNeils), in both the long-wing and penny loafer designs) the AE's have acquired a noticeably lighter shad of burgundy, with much more noticeable variegation of the coloring, than have the Alden's and hence, at first glance, the AE's appear to be a bit more heavily creased (but are in fact, not), due to the darker, contrast shading in the creases of the vamps.

In my next career, I think I want to be a shoe salesman...Tom, could you teach a really slow student?


----------



## AAF-8AF

Eagle,

Thanks for adding to this. I'm going to keep observing the crease differences over time. Not that it really matters much as it's just an observation of a limited sampling, and not an expression of any preference on my part. But so far, it just makes for something curious to me that, being an analytical type, makes me wonder if there are any underlying reasons. Isn't it interesting how "analytical" starts with "anal"? :idea:
.
.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL! I suspect many of us in these parts are afflicted with the "anal"ytical predilection, to which you make reference and...you are quite welcome. Glad I could contribute!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle,
thank you for your expeditious response


----------



## eagle2250

Mac, you are quite welcome. Always happy to assist, as I can!


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ great looking whiskey, Mac. They go wonderfully with the blues in your argyles.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Reds & Tops said:


> ^ great looking whiskey, Mac. They go wonderfully with the blues in your argyles.


I agree. Whiskey and blue go well together.

I assume some might say that whiskey and the blues go even better?


----------



## Reds & Tops

AdamsSutherland said:


> I agree. Whiskey and blue go well together.
> 
> I assume some might say that whiskey and the blues go even better?


Ba duh dunh...I love the cheesiness. Thanks AS.


----------



## Reds & Tops

[/URL]

RLP Calf tassels, complete with a touch of yoga


----------



## mcarthur

R&T and AS,
Thank you

AS,
I agree blues or jazz with balvenia 21


----------



## mcarthur

R&T,
I like your tassels


----------



## norfolktide

*J&M Tassels*

Here is my shoes for today. 

Johnston & Murphy "Beals" Tassel Loafer (Size 9.5D) :icon_smile: -- J&M now has the Beals II Tassel - these are the original version that I purchase about 2 or 3 years ago. Wish they still made them just like this! :-(


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> R&T,
> I like your tassels


Thanks Mac! I was unsure of the fit (ebayed) but the left shoe has opened nicely.


----------



## mcarthur

A-black cap toe
Wool socks OTC


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Looking sharp, Uncle.

It's been a while since I've seen you without argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you


----------



## babycatcher

A good day for whisky:










Alden wing tip


----------



## srivats

Workking from home today - which means I get to break in my new ravello shell PTBs:



These are the perfect shade of brown in my eyes - I like them better than whiskey.

* *no shoes are being harmed during break-in; ankle socks were being worn.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Workking from home today - which means I get to break in my new ravello shell PTBs:
> 
> These are the perfect shade of brown in my eyes - I like them better than whiskey.


Superb!! Definitely a great color for PTBs.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
Good looking ravello PTB, enjoy wearing

Nephew,
always a good day for whiskey and argyles, I hope you have your tingleys


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar NST
Argyles OTC


----------



## gizmojunkie

srivats said:


> Workking from home today - which means I get to break in my new ravello shell PTBs:
> 
> These are the perfect shade of brown in my eyes - I like them better than whiskey.
> 
> * *no shoes are being harmed during break-in; ankle socks were being worn.


Sir,

Excellent color. I have the chukkas in Mahogany - and I always thought that the Mahoganywas to similar to Ravello...I may have to reconsider. Damn you Alden - 

Regards


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar NST
> Argyles OTC


Thumbs up on the cigars! Nice glow on them as well :icon_smile_wink:
.
.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Babycatcher, Sri, and Uncle-

Great looking Alden's.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF and AS,
Thank you!
Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sperry top-siders for the drive today, as seen in my avatar.

Without the eastland coils of course.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> You AE guys have taken over!! good to see you CS.





mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Good to see your post
> Always good to know that the artillery has arrived
> 
> rabidawg,
> thumbs up for margate and argyles





srivats said:


> CS, I missed your AEs ... welcome back
> 
> Mac, the ravello medallion tip bluchers are outstanding! I am thinking of buying a similar pair in #8 in fall.


Thank you.


----------



## Crownship

Todays big & heavy classics.
Allen Edmonds 'Leeds'
Brown shell cordovan 
plain toes


----------



## Crownship

July31
























We visited Como Zoo so I pulled out the chukkas.
Allen Edmonds 'Stanford'
brown suede chukkas

First stop was the butterfly garden. 
I couldn't tell if those giraffes saw me and wanted to play. Or if they thought I wanted to make a pair of shoes out of them. 
I just wanted a picture.


----------



## Crownship

July30















I've got several weeks of shoe pictures I'll be uploading.
Great to see the Daily Footwear Thread is going strong.
An AE classic.
Allen Edmonds 'Chester'
merlot


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> Glad to see you were not snowed in or something! Good to hear from you.


Sadly I see snow in the forcast. With temps not even reaching 70 degrees in July, this isn't a good sign. 
I was in Portland and Seattle last week and they had record high temps. 
Come back to Minnesota and I'm ready to pull out a winter jacket.



mcarthur said:


> CS,
> I assume that you were checking out each of 10,000 lakes in Minnesota. Waiting for your AE photos


I've got a pretty good start. 
Within a 3 mile radius of my house there are 8-9 lakes. The biggest being Lake Minnetonka.
Minnesota is really the land of 11,000+ lakes.
But I guess it doesn't sound as cool as The Land Of 10,000 Lakes.
















Spectators in the bay.
Allen Edmonds 'Broadstreet'
brown/white calf spectators








This was taken July 2 in Wayzata Bay on Lake Minnetonka.
Those hot days called for spectators.


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
thank you for posting the pictures of o/s AE wardrobe
I like your spectators


----------



## babycatcher

Ditto Uncle---CS great to see your posts, looking great and quite relaxed.


----------



## mcarthur

Whiskey is good from coast to coast


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> Whiskey is good from coast to coast


Uncle,
It looks like someone got a new pair of Whiskey LHS.

It seems that every pair of Whiskey LHS I've seen have a darker strap. I know this has been discussed before but I'm wondering if anyone has seen a pair that are uniform in color.

I wore my BB #8 LHS today. I had a nice chat with Sammy at Varsity Menswear in Raleigh about Aldens, as well.


----------



## srivats

Thanks for the comments on the ravellos, folks  These are my favourite alden shell color now. can't wait to get the ravello LWBs.

CS, awesome photos - I remember your 'frozen lake' photos from last year and it is simply amazing to see all that water instead.

Mac, awesome photo of the whiskey LHS. I am sure they are happy to be part of your collection


----------



## Crownship

August3
















Allen Edmonds 'Sanford'
chestnut

July23








Allen Edmonds 'Margate'


----------



## mcarthur

AS,
Thank you
From the colorblind guy, it seems that whiskey, cigar, cognac and ravello are not uniform in color. This seems to be an issue with the lighter colors


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice revello, sri! The first pics I've seen of revello ptbs! I thought that the darker strap had more to do with the fact that shell looks different from different angles. I've got ptb's where the separate lace piece of leather looks darker from above than the rest of the shoe, but from another angle it looks lighter. This is less apparent with #8, but I've noticed it with cigar, whiskey, and you can see it on sri's revello ptb's above. Some BB cordovan penny loafers sans socks:


----------



## babycatcher

Some great whiskey from Uncle, a side of cool chestnut from CS (welcome back again!), and the old standby, #8 above.

For me, a pinch of snuff today:










Alden PTB boot, snuff suede


----------



## Selectiv

yesterday

today


----------



## babycatcher

Today:










Alden PTB, whiskey


----------



## Reds & Tops

Footwear picture taking yoga continues....

Peal & Co captoes

https://img522.imageshack.us/i/photo53a.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

RT,
nice cap toes

Selectiv,
nice looking shoes

BC,
+1 for whiskey PTB with argyles


----------



## Got Shell?

From the nursery(trad pink shaggy rug?):


----------



## mcarthur

^are congratulations in order
Best of luck


----------



## babycatcher

Congrats Got Shell!!

It took me a couple of years to find these to complete the LHS collection. They came about a month ago:










Alden LHS, ravello


----------



## memphislawyer

Got Shell, I love those shoes.


----------



## PittDoc

*Good time of year for Whiskey & Ravello*

The warm weather is bringing out some lovely shades of shell cordovan. Well done BC, GS, and of course Mac!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Babycatcher,

Your Ravello LHS looks outstanding.


----------



## babycatcher

Thank you gentlemen. I think ShoeMart still has some available, though D width only.


----------



## davemx66

Nice loafers! What's their make ??


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks for the kind words! Our little girl will be 8 weeks old tomorrow! 
My dark brown cordovan Polo bluchers:








I really like the metal eyelits - they remind me of the BB plaintoe bluchers - which I always wanted in cigar shell - this is the closest thing to that, plus the Polo dark brown cordovan is much more transparent than cigar shell, giving it nice color variation. I find it fits nicely between my whiskey and cigar shells. Now if I only had some revello...Nah!









Get away!!! Mutt saliva is bad for shell!


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Congrats Got Shell!!
> 
> It took me a couple of years to find these to complete the LHS collection. They came about a month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, ravello


I like them! Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc said:


> The warm weather is bringing out some lovely shades of shell cordovan. Well done BC, GS, and of course Mac!


Thank you


----------



## babycatcher

These have some soft spots on the soles, so they are going back to Alden for a recraft next week. I had emailed Alden, and the said they would do crepe.

I will post some pics when they come back.










Alden LHS, #8


----------



## Got Shell?

I like your lhs- probably the most creased pair I've seen, but that gives them a nice used look- and the shell looks nice - not beat up and scuffed.


----------



## babycatcher

Thanks. I think they might be so creased because these were my first pair, and I bough them a half size big. They are comfortable, but I really see how the sizing can affect creasing.


----------



## Crownship

Great to see Mac, BC, Srivat and GS are
keeping the Alden shell supply stocked here.


----------



## Crownship

August2









What the..?
















Those darn toads always trying to steal the show.

Florsheim Imperial Quality
Long wings tan calf


----------



## babycatcher

I dont think the toad can withstand that much B&H. Poor little guy better hop for cover!


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LHS
Wednesday


----------



## mcarthur

Gentleman,
good posts

CS,
did the toad survive?

Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Got Shell?

That looks like a frog to me, as I hardly ever see frogs in my neck of the woods, mostly toads. Either way it is definitely not b&h approved and won't stand up to the b&h-ness of your longwings. A wolverine would be more b&h compatible. Mac, nice whiskey. If that is the pair from the airport, it appears as though you've taken it through the motions. I'm wearing black shell Alden longwings today. If a Mississippi guy can wear these in the summer and only feel slightly silly, it is proof that it can be done. 90 degrees right now and my feet feel great. Not sure why it is so cool though.


----------



## gizmojunkie

mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey LHS
> Wednesday


Sir,

Great picture of your shoes. I just purchased a of black shell LHS from robert in the SF store. I really wanted a pair of whiskey LHS but 12 Es are hard to find.

Love the background - San Francisco - like no other place in the world

Best regards


----------



## mcarthur

GS and GIZ,
Thank you

GS,
I agree with you that Black LWB can be worn in hot humid weather and good very good. I have worn mine in NYC in August. Have a good day

GIZ,
Enjoy wearing your black LHS. Robert is very knowledgeable and helpful


----------



## Reds & Tops

babycatcher said:


> These have some soft spots on the soles, so they are going back to Alden for a recraft next week. I had emailed Alden, and the said they would do crepe.
> 
> I will post some pics when they come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, #8


^Those LHS' have creased very well.



Crownship said:


> August2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those darn toads always trying to steal the show.
> 
> Florsheim Imperial Quality
> Long wings tan calf


Great looking toad.



mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey LHS
> Wednesday


Hope the R&R is doing you well, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

^relaxing after breakfast meeting


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> I dont think the toad can withstand that much B&H. Poor little guy better hop for cover!


Hop he did!
That thing was pretty fast for his small size.
But compare that to the lady trying to run away from King Kongs hand.
She wasn't that fast.



mcarthur said:


> Gentleman,
> good posts
> CS,
> did the toad survive?
> Have a wonderful weekend


Great looking San Francisco background to go with the LHS.
My wife will be there in a few weeks.

Yes. The toad survived. Barely.
I asked my wife if she liked toads. She said yes.
So I put the toad on her desk. It hopped once and she screamed.
It hopped around her desk while I laughed and she screamed before it jumped on the floor.
Shortly thereafter I took it's photo next to my shoes.
This toad was a 'catch and release'.:icon_smile_big:



Got Shell? said:


> That looks like a frog to me, as I hardly ever see frogs in my neck of the woods, mostly toads. Either way it is definitely not b&h approved and won't stand up to the b&h-ness of your longwings. A wolverine would be more b&h compatible. .


It does look like a frog from those pics.
But it's a toad, warts and all.
It definitely wasn't B&H approved. 
It couldn't stand to be around my long wings for too long. It kept hopping away.


----------



## LD111134

*First time posting to this thread...*

Alden tassel mocassin loafers in burgundy calfskin. A classic: Some like 'em, others don't.

Many, many years ago, after wearing Nunn Bush and the like, this very model was these first "serious" pair of shoes that I ever purchased. I bought them from a very tradl-ly shop in Troy, New York called Krall & Company. This store was run by a very lovely couple who had a true passion for clothes. They sold three-button sack suits almost exclusively - Corbin poplins, Oritsky and one other brand (maybe Southwick?), and they were among the first stores to carry Robert Talbott ties; they dealt with him personally and referred to him as "Bob".

I discarded those first Alden loafers a long time ago, but I bought a similar shoe by Alfred Sargent from another couple in Chicago who were closing their shoe store in the Loop (at one time, they had been the local Church's retailer). However, much to my chagrin, these shoes were made of corrected grain leather and had a very "plastic-y" look and feel. Finally, after cursing myself for buying those Sargents, I broke down and bought these from the Shoe Mart in Connecticut and have been very happy ever since. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

^welcome to this thread. nice tassels and keep posting


----------



## AdamsSutherland

LD,

Welcome to this side. I just got a pair of the 663's and am a big fan. It's a beautiful shoe. Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Got Shell?

Black shell longwings in summer! It can be done! At least one other member of the family approves!


----------



## Mike147

Anyone have a pick of INDY Boots on the Modified Last? I've heard that Anatomica, Paris does a make-up. Moulded Shoe in NY is doing a make-up as well and I wanted to see a pair before putting down a deposit. Thanks! Mike


----------



## Selectiv

davemx66 said:


> Nice loafers! What's their make ??


A.Testoni

Lobbs today.


----------



## Got Shell?

I started out wearing my AE black shell Leeds.








So far so good.








Then, I noticed I had a hole in my argyle sock, how trad!








Next, I noticed I will need to have these re-heeled sometime soon. I'll wait until the soles are shot for a full recraft.








I decided to put on my Alden whiskey LHS, sans socks.


----------



## mogultv

I just can't pass up a sale!! The ties were custom made for me Charleston, SC.


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
Always a good day for whiskey LHS


----------



## BobGuam

Snappy looking ties and great looking footwear!.


































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goldie09

*what we were wearing on vacation*

Got these great "driving loafers" at George Deans (www.george-deans.com) in Athens, Ga. Cannot find them much here in Dallas, They are comfy as can be! Ran me about 130 dollars so not too bad for a casual summer loafer. I think they call them 2 bit loafer.

https://www.george-deans.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PL+Bit+Driver


----------



## wingman

mogultv said:


> I just can't pass up a sale!! The ties were custom made for me Charleston, SC.


I like the ties, MTV!! And who made the boots? They're awesome, too!!


----------



## speedster

A smallish Milanese manufacturer, bought close to 10years ago. Just had the soles re crafted.


----------



## Willncarolina

*Newbie armed with footwear*

Hi Gentleman,
This is my first post, I've been a guilty lurker here for a while. I'm just trying to learn as much as I can so as not to make a complete fool of myself here on the forums. Anyway, I would like to thank everyone for sharing the way they do and I hope to be able to give some back as well. After realizing my footwear choices needed a complete redue, I logged on here and quickly caught a bad case of AE disease. Thanks to all you enablers on here! Here is what I wore today...my new AE Fifth Avenues in burnished brown calf. Hope I did good.
Catch you later.
Will


----------



## mcarthur

WillNC,
Welcome to the forum. You did very well. Enjoy wearing your new AE cap toes


----------



## babycatcher

Welcome to the forum Will, ya done good. 

Nice posts gentlemen.

Today:










Alden long wing, ravello


----------



## AAF-8AF

babycatcher said:


> Alden long wing, ravello


^ Gorgeous LWBs! I may have a pair myself as early as today :aportnoy:
.
.


----------



## WindsorNot

J&M black perf tassel loafers. Several years old but stunning almost new condition. Sole is NOT stiched on. I'm currently in process of an ongoing shoe wardrobe overhaul from college to a more mature look. The question is, in the inevitable event the sole comes undone, do I overhaul or spring for some Alden's? (Cobbler does soles at ~$65)


----------



## babycatcher

AAF-8AF said:


> ^ Gorgeous LWBs! I may have a pair myself as early as today :aportnoy:
> .
> .


Thanks! I would love to see a pic, the ravello seems to have a wide variation in color--some are almost whiskey....


----------



## speedster

Eg Perth on 606, i just love my Perth's, cant wait to send them for re craft. Wonder if the would do well on HAF sole ... Any thoughts?


----------



## AAF-8AF

babycatcher said:


> Thanks! I would love to see a pic, the ravello seems to have a wide variation in color--some are almost whiskey....


Photos will be forthcoming, but I just took the Metro down to DC to pick up the ravello long wings. WOW!! No mistaking these for whiskey as they are darker for certain. I was able to compare them to the ravello runs DC had most recently a couple months back (full strap slip-on and plaza medallion), which were also darker than typical whiskey, and the new batch is a even bit darker with some more reddish hues as well. And they have a nice gloss to them. These are some very nice LWBs. If anyone missed this batch, I was told they were sufficiently successful that they *may* do another.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

Today:










Alden long wing, ravello[/QUOTE]

I like it. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Just got these today, and I have worn them briefly, and I wlll wear them a bit more lounging around tonight, so I guess they satisfy the topic.

Alden Ravello Shell LWB, right out of the box.










For color comparison, here they are in between Cigar NST and #8 LHS:










And here, next to AE MacNeil burgundy shell.










I'm loving these gunboats! One more on the way -- Alden Cigar LWB.
.
.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AAF-8AF said:


> Just got these today, and I have worn them briefly, and I wlll wear them a bit more lounging around tonight, so I guess they satisfy the topic.
> 
> Alden Ravello Shell LWB, right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison, here they are in between Cigar NST and #8 LHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here, next to AE MacNeil burgundy shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving these gunboats! One more on the way -- Alden Cigar LWB.
> .
> .


Fantastic - thanks for posting. The color on the ravellos is brilliant. I had the choice between ravello and cigar on the LWBs I sprung for...I almost wish I had chosen ravello.

Enjoy them!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF,
enjoy wearing your ravello LWB.


----------



## AAF-8AF

^^ R&T and Mac -- Thanks very much! Loving the Ravello LWB.
.
.


----------



## babycatcher

AAF--awesome!


----------



## AAF-8AF

babycatcher said:


> AAF--awesome!


Thanks, BC! I'm very impressed with how quickly these shoes have gotten comfortable. One evening of lounging with them at home and they were ready for the street. After a few wearings they should be like buttah.
.
.


----------



## srivats

AAF, wonderful shoes. I can't wait to get mine 

Your photography skills are fantastic - every shoe above looks amazing.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> AAF, wonderful shoes. I can't wait to get mine
> 
> Your photography skills are fantastic - every shoe above looks amazing.


Thanks! I know you'll love your shoes. As for the photos, I just use a compact Canon. The quality is a combination of natural light (some overcast helped with diffusion) and setting the white balance. I only did a small amount of leveling and sharpening in Photoshop to finish up. 
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy cap toe
Wool OTC


----------



## WindsorNot

There are some fantastic colors on this page, gentlemen.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Thanks, and welcome to the forum. I like your tassels, and the patina of your briefcase


----------



## greekgeek

babycatcher said:


> Welcome to the forum Will, ya done good.
> 
> Nice posts gentlemen.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden long wing, ravello


Great looking shoe.


----------



## greekgeek

AAF-8AF said:


> Just got these today, and I have worn them briefly, and I wlll wear them a bit more lounging around tonight, so I guess they satisfy the topic.
> 
> Alden Ravello Shell LWB, right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


These are very nice....mind if I ask where you found them?


----------



## Got Shell?

Awesome revello longwings! Really stunning. I'd be tempted to track some revello down, but I'm just more of a whiskey kinda guy!


----------



## AAF-8AF

greekgeek said:


> These are very nice....mind if I ask where you found them?


Alden DC just did a run of them. Bear in mind that a special run like this is something like 18 pairs, and they haven't even gotten them all in yet. You could give them a call to see if they have your size available or if it's worth getting on the waiting list in case a reserved name decides to pass. They told me that they may also do another run, so check on that as well. I also saw that Leffot in NYC was going to be getting them (find the reserve orders page on their web site).



Got Shell? said:


> Awesome revello longwings! Really stunning. I'd be tempted to track some revello down, but I'm just more of a whiskey kinda guy!


Thanks! I'm really pleased with them. 
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello full strap
Argyles OTC


----------



## kemalony

no picture with Viccel Socks 
could you take a picture ?


----------



## rabidawg

The inaugural wearing of my first B&Hs . . . .

Alden LWB


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello full strap
> Argyles OTC


Outstanding shine, as always, uncle! Thank you for sharing.



rabidawg said:


> The inaugural wearing of my first B&Hs . . . .
> Alden LWB


Very handsome shoes, RD! Enjoy wearing.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Wear them in good health, RD.

Uncle - Nice full strap loafers.


----------



## Tonyp

babycatcher said:


> Thanks! I would love to see a pic, the ravello seems to have a wide variation in color--some are almost whiskey....


I will have a pair of Ravello PTB at my house when I get home tonight, I hope they don't look like whiskey. I wanted reddish brown.


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> Just got these today, and I have worn them briefly, and I wlll wear them a bit more lounging around tonight, so I guess they satisfy the topic.
> 
> Alden Ravello Shell LWB, right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison, here they are in between Cigar NST and #8 LHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here, next to AE MacNeil burgundy shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving these gunboats! One more on the way -- Alden Cigar LWB.
> .
> .


Thats the color I'm talking about! Nice looking shoe.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello full strap
> Argyles OTC


Great shoe Mac. I like the Full strap penny. It almost looks funny on your foot. I am so use to seeing either the LHS loafer or a lace up. Your shoes are always perfect. You definitely take extra good care of your shoes. I too have employed the Mac process. It works extremely well.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

rabidawg said:


> The inaugural wearing of my first B&Hs . . . .
> 
> Alden LWB


Enjoy wearing your LWB with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> ^ Wear them in good health, RD.
> 
> Uncle - Nice full strap loafers.


Ron and WTT,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Great shoe Mac. I like the Full strap penny. It almost looks funny on your foot. I am so use to seeing either the LHS loafer or a lace up. Your shoes are always perfect. You definitely take extra good care of your shoes. I too have employed the Mac process. It works extremely well.
> Thank you for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## rabidawg

WingtipTom said:


> Very handsome shoes, RD! Enjoy wearing.


Thank you sir. I very much enjoyed them today, and I can already tell there will be no turning back.



Ron_A said:


> ^ Wear them in good health, RD.


Thanks, Ron. Tomorrow is casual Friday . . . might have to break out the Danburys . . . . :icon_smile_big:



mcarthur said:


> Enjoy wearing your LWB with argyles


As the old PSA used to say, "I learned it by watching you."


----------



## obiwan

AAF-8AF said:


> Just got these today, and I have worn them briefly, and I wlll wear them a bit more lounging around tonight, so I guess they satisfy the topic.
> 
> Alden Ravello Shell LWB, right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison, here they are in between Cigar NST and #8 LHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here, next to AE MacNeil burgundy shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving these gunboats! One more on the way -- Alden Cigar LWB.
> .
> .


Alden of DC called me today, my Ravello LWB are on the way!


----------



## AAF-8AF

obiwan said:


> Alden of DC called me today, my Ravello LWB are on the way!


Great news! Post some pix and let us know what you think. My Cigar LWB are with UPS right now for a Tuesday delivery.
.
.


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img156.imageshack.us/i/photo55z.jpg/

Black Fleece saddles
BB cotton argyles

Note the wimpy ankles


----------



## MickCollins1916

*First post...*



AAF-8AF said:


> Great news! Post some pix and let us know what you think. My Cigar LWB are with UPS right now for a Tuesday delivery.
> .
> .


Hi everyone, I am a new guy around here. My cigar LWB are en route via UPS as well. Very stoked about them!:aportnoy:

Today: A-shell cigar NST loafer, Grant last. Haven't yet figured out how to post pics.


----------



## babycatcher

^I love those saddles.

Today:










Alden unlined chukka, sand suede


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new guy around here. My cigar LWB are en route via UPS as well. Very stoked about them!:aportnoy:
> 
> Today: A-shell cigar NST loafer, Grant last. Haven't yet figured out how to post pics.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

R&T,
looking good with your suede saddle and argyles
Based on the views of the members the BB argyles rate poorly

BC,
thumbs up for suede chukkas and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new guy around here. My cigar LWB are en route via UPS as well. Very stoked about them!:aportnoy:
> 
> Today: A-shell cigar NST loafer, Grant last. Haven't yet figured out how to post pics.


Welcome! When you get the photo posting settled, I'd love to see pix of those shoes.



babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> Alden unlined chukka, sand suede


Those look very comfy, BC!



mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey LHS
> Argyles OTC


Nice tone on those whiskey's, Mac.
.
.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> R&T,
> looking good with your suede saddle and argyles
> Based on the views of the members the BB argyles rate poorly
> 
> BC,
> thumbs up for suede chukkas and argyles


Thanks, Mac.

These argyles were a relatively recent purchase, so I don't have a long term view yet. I will be keeping a close eye on them as I continue to wear. Though so far, so good.


----------



## Calvin500

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img156.imageshack.us/i/photo55z.jpg/


Dang, that looks really good.


----------



## Tonyp

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new guy around here. My cigar LWB are en route via UPS as well. Very stoked about them!:aportnoy:
> 
> Today: A-shell cigar NST loafer, Grant last. Haven't yet figured out how to post pics.


Love that shoe, would love to see it, I tried to get it at the SF Alden shop but I waited too long to pull the trigger and they were out of my size:icon_pale:


----------



## Tonyp

We should have a what socks are you wearing thread as well. IMHO BB argyles are not as good as Marcoliani.


----------



## WindsorNot

Weejuns!!!!


----------



## mcarthur

^nice shine on your weejuns


----------



## welldressedfellow

Make some argyles and clocking stripes and I can almost gurantee you will see your socks on here!



kemalony said:


> no picture with Viccel Socks
> could you take a picture ?


----------



## Ron_A

Alden for BB LHS (#8 Shell)


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> ^nice shine on your weejuns


Thanks! I had some other things worked on at the local cobbler last week and he suggested some sort of shining process for the shoes I had on. Cost $10 and made them look like new.


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank you very much...and I have to say, having cruised this thread for awhile, your Alden collection is awe-inspiring.

Here are the shoes I wore today (though I wore them with argyles and gabs for work).

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Alden for BB LHS (#8 Shell)


nice shine on your LHS


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you very much...and I have to say, having cruised this thread for awhile, your Alden collection is awe-inspiring.
> 
> Here are the shoes I wore today (though I wore them with argyles and gabs for work).
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


thank you
enjoy wearing your cigar NST loafer


----------



## Reds & Tops

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you very much...and I have to say, having cruised this thread for awhile, your Alden collection is awe-inspiring.
> 
> Here are the shoes I wore today (though I wore them with argyles and gabs for work).
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Fantastic shoes - I've never seen an NST loafer. Very sharp.


----------



## StoryTroy

*Olive John Varvatos loafers*

I don't wear them often. The ultra-hard heels give me the feeling that I'm walking around with oak planks attached to my feet.

By afternoon, I'll be back to my pylon-orange Nikes.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Reds & Tops said:


> Fantastic shoes - I've never seen an NST loafer. Very sharp.


Many thanks. I got lucky with this one - didn't go into the store looking for anything of the sort, but I am very pleased with my purchase. Shoemart sells this shoe in #8 and black shell on the Grant last also, as does the Alden store in D.C.


----------



## Ron_A

Thanks, Uncle.

Today I'm wearing Made in the USA Bass Weejuns acquired from forum member Rabidawg as part of a trade. He had done a good job getting rid of the glossy finish, and I applied AE burgundy shoe cream and two coats of Kiwi cordovan polish (the shoes still are quite reddish, though - and not as dark as they appear in the photo - but I like them a lot). I'm wearing them with BB khaki shorts and a navy RL polo.


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden 966:


----------



## srivats

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you very much...and I have to say, having cruised this thread for awhile, your Alden collection is awe-inspiring.
> 
> Here are the shoes I wore today (though I wore them with argyles and gabs for work).


Fantastic loafers! Alden cigar shell is awesome.


----------



## rabidawg

Ron_A said:


> Thanks, Uncle.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Made in the USA Bass Weejuns acquired from forum member Rabidawg as part of a trade. He had done a good job getting rid of the glossy finish, and I applied AE burgundy shoe cream and two coats of Kiwi cordovan polish (the shoes still are quite reddish, though - and not as dark as they appear in the photo - but I like them a lot). I'm wearing them with BB khaki shorts and a navy RL polo.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looking good, Ron. Glad those worked out. Yesterday I wore the AE Danburys you sent, but neglected to snap a picture. They wore fabulously, though.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Good looking shoes the past few days, everyone.

RonA, 

If I remember correctly (but I could be wrong as I spend entirely too much time on this site), you picked up a pair of the BB LHS not too long ago. Are those the same pair? They're looking good.

Uncle,

Are those full-straps a recent addition? I don't recall seeing you in any color of them before.


----------



## Crownship

Today August15








Casual Day
Allen Edmonds Bradley
Algonquin split toe
chili burnished calf

August13








Allen Edmonds 'Jackson'
brown calf

August12
























Long wings while in meeting.

Alden long wings
mahogany shell


----------



## Crownship

Great to see new members posting in one of AAAC finest threads.
I've seen more ravello shell posted than whiskey.
All of it's looking good.


----------



## babycatcher

^ditto! Looking good everyone!

CS--what was the time period mahogany was available? o/s!


----------



## produtron

*bucks*


----------



## mcarthur

produtron said:


>


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Good to see that the fleet has returned to port


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Good looking shoes the past few days, everyone.
> 
> RonA,
> 
> If I remember correctly (but I could be wrong as I spend entirely too much time on this site), you picked up a pair of the BB LHS not too long ago. Are those the same pair? They're looking good.
> 
> Uncle,
> 
> Are those full-straps a recent addition? I don't recall seeing you in any color of them before.


the ravello full strap is a recent acquisition. I try to avoid shoes on the aberdeen last. some how this shoe worked out for me


----------



## mcarthur

Saturday
A-cigar indy boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## closerlook

^ have been considering a pair of these.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> ^ have been considering a pair of these.


you would be pleased


----------



## eagle2250

Finding myself inspired by Crownship's August 12 selection, today I am wearing my AE chili calf MacNeils! Later in the day, it will be my Quoddy Trail penny loafers...those rubber camp soles are great for playing ball with the grand kids! Here's to a great Sunday to all.


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy plain toe boot


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Finding myself inspired by Crownship's August 12 selection, today I am wearing my AE chili calf MacNeils! Later in the day, it will be my Quoddy Trail penny loafers...those rubber camp soles are great for playing ball with the grand kids! Here's to a great Sunday to all.


have a wonderful time with the grandchildren


----------



## MickCollins1916

__
https://flic.kr/p/3828255562

Alden whiskey shell cordovan chukkas


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Nice whiskey, Mick.

Welcome to the forum!

Uncle,

Enjoy wearing your Ravello full-straps. Hopefully you're able to track down those PTB's as well.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Nice whiskey, Mick.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Uncle,
> 
> Enjoy wearing your Ravello full-straps. Hopefully you're able to track down those PTB's as well.


Thank you


----------



## MickCollins1916

AdamsSutherland said:


> Nice whiskey, Mick.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Uncle,
> 
> Enjoy wearing your Ravello full-straps. Hopefully you're able to track down those PTB's as well.


Thank you, sir! Ninety-two degrees and sunny in D.C. today...another good day for whiskey. Longwings this time.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3829182007


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you, sir! Ninety-two degrees and sunny in D.C. today...another good day for whiskey. Longwings this time.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3829182007


Always a good day to wear whiskey. stay cool


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar cap toe boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Great looking shine on your Cigar, Uncle.

That's my favorite pair of argyles as well. Marcoliani?


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Great looking shine on your Cigar, Uncle.
> 
> That's my favorite pair of argyles as well. Marcoliani?


Thank you. the argyles are marcoliani


----------



## srivats

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you, sir! Ninety-two degrees and sunny in D.C. today...another good day for whiskey. Longwings this time.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3829182007


Mick, fantastic patina on the whiskey LWB. Keep posting.

My cigar LWBs are being shipped today. :aportnoy:


----------



## MickCollins1916

srivats said:


> Mick, fantastic patina on the whiskey LWB. Keep posting.
> 
> My cigar LWBs are being shipped today. :aportnoy:


Thanks Sri, much appreciated. My cigar LWBs shipped out Thursday afternoon and I am very excited to receive them! They have a long trip across the country, so it might be a few days. Well worth the wait though.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> My cigar LWBs are being shipped today. :aportnoy:


Great news! Mine are due for delivery tomorrow. How are your Ravello LWBs?
.
.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I've been having vivid dreams lately.

Last night, in all seriousness, I dreamt that I acquired multiple pairs of Alden's from a mysterious stock room.

I could also teleport.


----------



## srivats

Uncle Mac, a big thumbs-up for your alden shells. Every shoe is outstanding. Thanks for introducing me to the addiction 
One question: do the shell boots (like the cigar captoe above) feel warm in summer time?



AAF-8AF said:


> Great news! Mine are due for delivery tomorrow. How are your Ravello LWBs?


They are shipping tomorrow  

My alden LWB collection requires only black to complete (No whiskies for me though - I like ravello much better). Black LWBs are a project for december or later.

I actually don't have black shells of any design, which is not a good sign since I have recently started wearing black shoes regularly. Currently the duty is served by vintage florsheim PTBs and my first alden pair of calfksin alden PTB, bought used when I was a student. I did not know better then, and have abused them - but true to their spirit, they are still in good condition.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today, Alden #8 shell Indy boots.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3832719103

...and since it's probably going to pour later, Tingley overshoes in the briefcase.


----------



## MickCollins1916

srivats said:


> Uncle Mac, a big thumbs-up for your alden shells. Every shoe is outstanding. Thanks for introducing me to the addiction
> One question: do the shell boots (like the cigar captoe above) feel warm in summer time?
> 
> They are shipping tomorrow
> 
> My alden LWB collection requires only black to complete (No whiskies for me though - I like ravello much better). Black LWBs are a project for december or later.
> 
> I actually don't have black shells of any design, which is not a good sign since I have recently started wearing black shoes regularly. Currently the duty is served by vintage florsheim PTBs and my first alden pair of calfksin alden PTB, bought used when I was a student. I did not know better then, and have abused them - but true to their spirit, they are still in good condition.


I recently picked up a pair of black shell LWBs and I wear them to death. They grew on me very quickly. I used to be one of those guys who thought "what's the point of black shell cordovan?" I have since become a convert!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today, Alden #8 shell Indy boots.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3832719103
> 
> ...and since it's probably going to pour later, Tingley overshoes in the briefcase.


Haven't heard about Tingley's in a while.

Not even from Mac.

+1.

(I guess we can be grateful that the weather has been nice, right?)


----------



## MickCollins1916

AdamsSutherland said:


> Haven't heard about Tingley's in a while.
> 
> Not even from Mac.
> 
> +1.
> 
> (I guess we can be grateful that the weather has been nice, right?)


Re: the Tingley's, my wife always laughs and says I dress like her father. I am 30. He's 65. I consider it a compliment and explain that Tingley's will help ensure my Aldens last til I am her father's age!:icon_smile_big:

Haha, yes, we can be thankful for decent weather. A little humid, yes, but pretty nice all-in-all.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Wearing these Alden Ravello LWB while I await today's delivery of Cigar LWB. It's quite the time for LWBs, and I'm looking forward to seeing lots of photos from the others out there waiting on deliveries.









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Uncle Mac, a big thumbs-up for your alden shells. Every shoe is outstanding. Thanks for introducing me to the addiction
> One question: do the shell boots (like the cigar captoe above) feel warm in summer time?
> 
> Thank you. They do not feel warm in the summer months to me.


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Re: the Tingley's, my wife always laughs and says I dress like her father. I am 30. He's 65. I consider it a compliment and explain that Tingley's will help ensure my Aldens last til I am her father's age!:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Haha, yes, we can be thankful for decent weather. A little humid, yes, but pretty nice all-in-all.


I like your burgundy indy boots. It is always good to have tingley protection.


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey indy boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## emptym

20+ yr old LL Bean camp mocs that my dad bought for me when I was in 8th grade:








Soles are worn and there's some cracking on the sides, but in great shape otherwise:


----------



## babycatcher

emptym--great patina, and welcome to the forum.

Mac, those are beauties!

My cigar LWB came yesterday---richest cigar color I have seen. Will work on some pics, but largely wearing Quoddy's for the next few weeks


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> My cigar LWB came yesterday---richest cigar color I have seen. Will work on some pics, but largely wearing Quoddy's for the next few weeks


Congrats! I request, nay demand, a group pic now 

I am thankful that I was able to get cigar and ravello LWBs this time. Who knows how long the wait is going to be after this!

I am wearing my ravello PTBs today for the first time outside the house. Ravello has become my most favourite shell color, beating #8. The reddish-brown shade is fantastic. I wish someone would make a pair of ravello NSTs. And btw, for those who missed ravello LWBs, leffot is taking orders now


----------



## Taken Aback

emptym said:


> Soles are worn and there's some cracking on the sides, but in great shape otherwise:


Have the soles detached? Some of that threading is gone at the sole, and if they haven't already, they may soon.


----------



## THORVALD

*CLASSIC style*



AAF-8AF said:


> Wearing these Alden Ravello LWB while I await today's delivery of Cigar LWB. It's quite the time for LWBs, and I'm looking forward to seeing lots of photos from the others out there waiting on deliveries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


CLASSIC footwear


----------



## babycatcher

srivats said:


> Congrats! I request, nay demand, a group pic now
> 
> I am thankful that I was able to get cigar and ravello LWBs this time. Who knows how long the wait is going to be after this!
> 
> I am wearing my ravello PTBs today for the first time outside the house. Ravello has become my most favourite shell color, beating #8. The reddish-brown shade is fantastic. I wish someone would make a pair of ravello NSTs. And btw, for those who missed ravello LWBs, leffot is taking orders now


Still looking for the ravello PTB myself.

Group shot as requested:










Back row (L to R) Cigar, ravello, whiskey, whiskey (Rider Boot)
Front row: Black, #8, brown suede, brown calf

I think I am set for LWs now.

I agree with you, I am most partial to ravello now, but I find it harder to get than whiskey.


----------



## Tonyp

^ BC: If I didn't know better I would think that you are collecting LWBs.:icon_smile_wink:

How are the Rider Boot Brogues in the Shell cordovan whiskey compared to the Aldens. The last looks a little sleeker than the Aldens. I have a pair of the chukkas in Bombay Calf. I love them.


----------



## babycatcher

Slightly sleeker I would say, with a touch pointier toe.. I am 9E in Alden. The Riders were made with a B heel but EE at the ball of the foot, and the fit is similar. I have been happy with the Rider's---solid quality.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> emptym--great patina, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Mac, those are beauties!
> 
> My cigar LWB came yesterday---richest cigar color I have seen. Will work on some pics, but largely wearing Quoddy's for the next few weeks


thank you. enjoy wearing your cigar LWB. you will like them


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Still looking for the ravello PTB myself.
> 
> Group shot as requested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back row (L to R) Cigar, ravello, whiskey, whiskey (Rider Boot)
> Front row: Black, #8, brown suede, brown calf
> 
> I think I am set for LWs now.
> 
> I agree with you, I am most partial to ravello now, but I find it harder to get than whiskey.


O/S collection. thank you for posting


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> Still looking for the ravello PTB myself.
> 
> Group shot as requested:
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3573/3835291012_690ccccd98_b.jpg
> 
> Back row (L to R) Cigar, ravello, whiskey, whiskey (Rider Boot)
> Front row: Black, #8, brown suede, brown calf
> 
> I think I am set for LWs now.
> 
> I agree with you, I am most partial to ravello now, but I find it harder to get than whiskey.


BC, thanks a lot for posting the pic. Your collection is simply outstanding - should give you years of service  My collection is slightly varied - I have 3 vintage LWBs by florsheim, british walkers and hanover. I also have 1 really, really special shoe that I haven't disclosed about here. The shoes are so beautiful that I haven't had the heart to wear them outside the house. Pics following below.

Good luck in finding ravello PTB, I got very lucky with mine (last pair in the shop!).


----------



## srivats

*My very special shells*

These are probably my most prized shoes - breathakingly beautiful vintage shell wingtips (from 1957) by Allen Edmonds. Amazing, amazing color and the quality is outstanding everywhere (look at the soles!). The color is burgundy but with deep reddish undertones. I have not seen a contemporary shoe of similar color. I have worn them inside the house to check fit but I just cannot make myself wear them outside.

Many, many thanks to my friend Logan (rebel222 on the forum) for this pair. I'll let the pics talk for themselves - Logan took them and I don't think I can take any better pics. The color is very true to real life color. Even the shoe laces are of amazing quality.


----------



## msphotog

WOW! What else can I say?


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
I like the shoes. thank you for posting. they should see the light of day


----------



## emptym

_Very_ nice, srivats. I'd never seen an "O" cleat heel, or whatever that's called. 


Taken Aback said:


> Have the soles detached? Some of that threading is gone at the sole, and if they haven't already, they may soon.


No, and they've been worn away for the past ten years or so probably! I don't baby them either. The rubber must grip the stitches well.


babycatcher said:


> emptym--great patina, and welcome to the forum...


Thanks!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sri,

Those look amazing. :aportnoy:


----------



## Crownship

babycatcher said:


> ^ditto! Looking good everyone!
> 
> CS--what was the time period mahogany was available? o/s!


BC- I'm not sure when the switch came. Mahogany and ravello look very similar.
I remember reading an old post from 2006 on Leather Souls website that ravello shell was the new mahogany shell.

I bought those mahogany long wings in 2003. They came from Alden San Francisco.


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Good to see that the fleet has returned to port


Always a pleasure to post here.
Your whiskey Indys are looking fantastic.



eagle2250 said:


> Finding myself inspired by Crownship's August 12 selection, today I am wearing my AE chili calf MacNeils!


AE Macneil chili pebble grain. One of my favorites.
If they ever bring it back I'm buying another pair for back up.



babycatcher said:


> Still looking for the ravello PTB myself.
> I think I am set for LWs now.
> I agree with you, I am most partial to ravello now, but I find it harder to get than whiskey.


BC- Great looking fleet of gunboats and growing.



srivats said:


> These are probably my most prized shoes - breathakingly beautiful vintage shell wingtips (from 1957) by Allen Edmonds. Amazing, amazing color and the quality is outstanding everywhere (look at the soles!). The color is burgundy but with deep reddish undertones. I have not seen a contemporary shoe of similar color. I have worn them inside the house to check fit but I just cannot make myself wear them outside.


Srivat- I'm not an envious person by any means. I usually can get what I want with time and work. But time isn't going to get me a pair of vintage 1957
Allen Edmonds shell wingtips. So therefore I'm envious. Congrats

I notice how your AE Imperials have features that are shared by the Cambridge and Chester.

AE Cambridge















Both the Allen Edmonds Imperial and Cambridge are bal wingtips with a thick sole.
One difference is the stitching on the Imperial quarter near the lacing is cosmetic like the Chester rather than having a separate piece of leather stiched near the lacing.

AE Chester
















The rear quarter on the Chester is cosmetic but the Imperial has leather stitched on top of leather similar to the Cambridge































If those were my size I'd try to buy them from you.
I wouldn't have ANY difficulty wearing them outside.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-shell wingtip boots, Grant last


__
https://flic.kr/p/3832719103

And since it's going to be another rainy day, Tingley's at the ready in the briefcase.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> SRI,
> I like the shoes. thank you for posting. they should see the light of day


Thanks Mac. I am glad you like them ... the shell coloration is very interesting already even before wear. I might apply topy on this pair because I'd never them outside otherwise. I agree with you, it will be good to see these shoes develop patina with wear.



msphotog said:


> WOW! What else can I say?





emptym said:


> _Very_ nice, srivats. I'd never seen an "O" cleat heel, or whatever that's called.





AdamsSutherland said:


> Sri,
> 
> Those look amazing. :aportnoy:


Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## srivats

Crownship said:


> Srivat- I'm not an envious person by any means. I usually can get what I want with time and work. But time isn't going to get me a pair of vintage 1957
> Allen Edmonds shell wingtips. So therefore I'm envious. Congrats.[\QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you CS. Coming from an AE enthusiast like yourself, it is a huge compliment. I usually wear a 9E or 9.5D but these shoes are 9D. I have no idea what last these are on but they fit me extremely well. I was very lucky to get them in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> Crownship said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice how your AE Imperials have features that are shared by the Cambridge and Chester.
> 
> One difference is the stitching on the Imperial quarter near the lacing is cosmetic like the Chester rather than having a separate piece of leather stiched near the lacing.
> 
> The rear quarter on the Chester is cosmetic but the Imperial has leather stitched on top of leather similar to the Cambridge
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding analysis, and great pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us. I was of the opinion that for a shoe to be a _true_ bal, it should have the bal stitching made _on_ the leather i.e. what you call "cosmetic" (not as a seperate peice of leather, like on all LWBs from AE/alden, and your #8 cambridge). The cambrige shells in your pic have the brogueing near the lace and the throad just like the LWBs I am wearing today. Also interesting to note is how the rear heel quarters do not form a "wing" on the back in the black chesters - they instead join the gently arching stitching from the vamp area. Minute difference really, but very interesting to me  I really love seeing the design features of these shoes as they have evolved over a period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Crownship said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those were my size I'd try to buy them from you.
> I wouldn't have ANY difficulty wearing them outside.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I come across vintage AEs in your size I'll let you know.
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar cap toe
Argyles OTC


----------



## srivats

^ Mac, brilliant shine on the cigar. I relaly like this model. Are they on the aberdeen last? 

The argyle looks great too.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> These are probably my most prized shoes - breathakingly beautiful vintage shell wingtips (from 1957) by Allen Edmonds.


Those are truly spectacular, and great to see once again. Thanks for posting the photos. 
.
.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Here are photos of the Alden Cigar LWB which arrived yesterday. With one reservation aside, I'm pretty happy with them. The color is quite different from the Cigar NST I acquired a few months ago (and am wearing today). The NST is lighter but seems more true brown, while the LWB seems to have some deep clay red tones (seem bottom photo for side-by-side). The photo may not show the difference very well, but the NST is like Mac's cap toe photo a couple postings previous to this one.

My one reservation on the Cigar LWBs, which is best seen in the first three photos, is that the right shoe is a bit lighter and redder than the left shoe (the right shoe is on the left in the first two pictures and on the right in the third picture). These photos probably don't show the differences as well as in person, but I'm struggling with how to feel about it and what to do or not do. Out of the box they were pretty much the same, but after I cloth buffed them to get a little sheen going I found the cloth getting a bit soiled from whatever residue was on the shoes, and then one shoe started looking very red compared to the other. I don't know how hard it might be to find a better matched pair, though. What would you do?













































.
.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ Mac, brilliant shine on the cigar. I relaly like this model. Are they on the aberdeen last?
> 
> The argyle looks great too.


thank you. I believe the cap toe is on the grant last


----------



## mcarthur

AAF,
Your photo of your cigar NST and LWB is an excellent example that in the light colors no two shoes are the same exact color. I very much doubt that you will get a pair where the color match precisely. It is the game of owning the light colors.
Enjoy wearing your cigar LWB


----------



## Tonyp

I agree with Mac. I have several of the light colored Shells from Alden and each time they look different from the stores or not exactly the color I thought I would get but still, they will develop a great patina with proper care. Enjoy and don't worry much. They are unique.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Tonyp said:


> I agree with Mac. I have several of the light colored Shells from Alden and each time they look different from the stores or not exactly the color I thought I would get but still, they will develop a great patina with proper care. Enjoy and don't worry much. They are unique.


I don't mind differences over time or from pair to pair so much, and I certainly understand everything behind that, but differences between left and right are harder to get used to. It may well be that once I get some wear on these the differences will narrow, but then again they could also diverge further. Once again, the analytical part of my mind is torturing me :devil:
.
.


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> I don't mind differences over time or from pair to pair so much, and I certainly understand everything behind that, but differences between left and right are harder to get used to. It may well be that once I get some wear on these the differences will narrow, but then again they could also diverge further. Once again, the analytical part of my mind is torturing me :devil:
> .
> .


Don't worry about it - my ravello PTBs are slightly different on each leg too. I just chalk it to the nature of shell, and enjoy it. Most people don't notice these things anyway. I think your shoes are spectacular.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> thank you. I believe the cap toe is on the grant last


Thanks for the information, Mac. I really like them.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Don't worry about it - my ravello PTBs are slightly different on each leg too. I just chalk it to the nature of shell, and enjoy it. Most people don't notice these things anyway. I think your shoes are spectacular.


Thanks. You're a calming influence. And I'll be distracted anyway since I just found out the Cigar LHS I ordered in May just shipped. These special orders are coming in too fast. But I'm done now. The thing is, I know my collector mentality. Every time I think I have nothing on the wish list, something always comes up :icon_smile_big:
.
.


----------



## babycatcher

AAF-8AF said:


> The thing is, I know my collector mentality. Every time I think I have nothing on the wish list, something always comes up :icon_smile_big:
> .
> .


How true these words are......


----------



## Got Shell?

By cordo pennies in black on their first day back from restoration!


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar cap toe
> Argyles OTC


Mac: What is the difference if any to the A-Straight tip blucher.


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> I don't mind differences over time or from pair to pair so much, and I certainly understand everything behind that, but differences between left and right are harder to get used to. It may well be that once I get some wear on these the differences will narrow, but then again they could also diverge further. Once again, the analytical part of my mind is torturing me :devil:
> .
> .


Yes. I can uderstand your dilemma. On the monitor I cannot discern much of a color difference. BTW, Are your NST's on the Barrie or the Aberdeen last? I am looking for a pair of the NST in Cigar on the Aberdeen last. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tonyp

The thing is, I know my collector mentality. Every time I think I have nothing on the wish list, something always comes up :icon_smile_big:
.
.[/quote]

Agreed. I love collecting and wearing A-Shells. Right now I am thinking of getting either the BB #8 shell LHS unlined or a pair of A-LHS cigar shell. I don't know which ones to get right now. The shoe mart has the cigar right now in my size. BB always carries them unlined ones. I like both but right now I can't make up my mind. :icon_smile::icon_pale:


----------



## Got Shell?

I'd definitely go cigar. I prefer brown tones to burgundy, although burgundy changes over time and is more versatile as far as pant colors. I still prefer brown, such as cigar and polo's dark brown cordovan.


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> By cordo pennies in black on their first day back from restoration!


Alden has done a brilliant job. Enjoy your LHS!


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks. You're a calming influence. And I'll be distracted anyway since I just found out the Cigar LHS I ordered in May just shipped. These special orders are coming in too fast. But I'm done now. The thing is, I know my collector mentality. Every time I think I have nothing on the wish list, something always comes up :icon_smile_big:
> .
> .


Thats so awesome. This has been a great month - so many of us got our wishes fulfilled 

There is *always* something on the wishlist - we just keep saying 'there is nothing' to calm our wallets


----------



## ds23pallas

Alfred Sargent today:


----------



## AAF-8AF

Tonyp said:


> Yes. I can uderstand your dilemma. On the monitor I cannot discern much of a color difference. BTW, Are your NST's on the Barrie or the Aberdeen last? I am looking for a pair of the NST in Cigar on the Aberdeen last. Any suggestions?


My NST are indeed Aberdeen. I stumbled on them at the Alden DC store. I was there buying a pair of #8 cap toe bluchers and simply asked if they had anything in Cigar in my size. I didn't find out when they did that production run or how many others they had back in the cave, but you might give them a call.
.
.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Tonyp said:


> Agreed. I love collecting and wearing A-Shells. Right now I am thinking of getting either the BB #8 shell LHS unlined or a pair of A-LHS cigar shell. I don't know which ones to get right now. The shoe mart has the cigar right now in my size. BB always carries them unlined ones. I like both but right now I can't make up my mind. :icon_smile::icon_pale:


While it seems like cigar is more plentiful now, passing on them for a normal stock item like the BB #8 may lead to regret.
.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today: Alden #8 pebble grain shell NST, Barrie last


__
https://flic.kr/p/3839796794


----------



## rabidawg

AE Park Avenue


----------



## AAF-8AF

Okay, the wavering is over. I'm fully committed to these. Here they are on the feet and out in the world.

Alden Cigar LWB. Lookin' good, feelin' good. 









.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Okay, the wavering is over. I'm fully committed to these. Here they are on the feet and out in the world.
> 
> Alden Cigar LWB. Lookin' good, feelin' good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Good call - they look fantastic. Mine are scheduled for delivery today and I cannot wait to see them!


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> Good call - they look fantastic. Mine are scheduled for delivery today and I cannot wait to see them!


Thanks! I've enjoyed seeing your postings and I know you'll like adding these Cigars to your rotation. BTW, in case anyone else is interested, Alden of Carmel plans to have the Cigar LWB model (AF81) as a regular catalog item. I don't think that means it will be in full stock all the time, but they'll take orders.
.
.


----------



## tantive4

AAF-8AF said:


> Okay, the wavering is over. I'm fully committed to these. Here they are on the feet and out in the world.
> 
> Alden Cigar LWB. Lookin' good, feelin' good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


They look amazing! I'm wearing my #8 AE MacNeils today, and I keep looking down and looking back up at your pic. The Aldens are a great looking shoe, I think I really perfer the "roundness" of the Alden to the "taperedness" of my AEs. I really love the cigar, but even more so, I think I'm digging a ravello pair.

Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Okay, the wavering is over. I'm fully committed to these. Here they are on the feet and out in the world.
> 
> Alden Cigar LWB. Lookin' good, feelin' good.
> 
> https://www.acmedepot.com/misc/shoes/Alden/Alden_Cigar_LWB_4.jpg
> .
> .


They look fabulous. I really like the reddish undertones. Your pic is making my wait intolerable


----------



## AAF-8AF

tantive4 said:


> They look amazing! I'm wearing my #8 AE MacNeils today, and I keep looking down and looking back up at your pic. The Aldens are a great looking shoe, I think I really perfer the "roundness" of the Alden to the "taperedness" of my AEs. I really love the cigar, but even more so, I think I'm digging a ravello pair.
> 
> Thanks for posting your pics!


Thanks! I also have the burgundy AE MacNeils and they make for a nice contrast in color and shape to my Alden Ravello & Cigar. The main thing I prefer about the Alden is the softer footing; the AE's are hard and loud clompers.



srivats said:


> They look fabulous. I really like the reddish undertones. Your pic is making my wait intolerable


Just one more day. But with getting two at once -- how will you decide which to wear first???
.
.


----------



## tantive4

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks! I also have the burgundy AE MacNeils and they make for a nice contrast in color and shape to my Alden Ravello & Cigar. The main thing I prefer about the Alden is the softer footing; the AE's are hard and loud clompers.


You're absolutly right, I was walking around the office today (maybe the second time I've worn them in my new office), and if I didn't know better I would have sworn there was a clydesdale in the office!


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Just one more day. But with getting two at once -- how will you decide which to wear first???


Easy - coin toss


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey wing tip
Argyles OTC


----------



## DCLawyer68

Although I don't really expect anyone to get too excited, I thought I'd post just today's shoe as a learning experience for me on using my phone cam to post pics.

These are the J&M Norden's I'm wearing today (our office is suits 11 months out of the year but my boss takes pity in August, which is awful here in DC).


----------



## AAF-8AF

DCLawyer68 said:


> Although I don't really expect anyone to get too excited, I thought I'd post just today's shoe as a learning experience for me on using my phone cam to post pics.
> 
> These are the J&M Norden's I'm wearing today (our office is suits 11 months out of the year but my boss takes pity in August, which is awful here in DC).


Well, the argyles are nice, anyway :icon_smile_big:

And, yeah, it is awfully sticky around these parts lately. Ugh!
.
.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AAF-8AF said:


> Well, the argyles are nice, anyway :icon_smile_big:
> 
> And, yeah, it is *awfully sticky around these parts lately*. Ugh!
> .
> .


No kidding!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The sticky would be OK with wind to go sailing!! :crazy:


----------



## Got Shell?

*AAF-8AF* - those cigar longwings are friggin amazing. There is just something about a lovely brown tone of shell.
Mac - nice whiskey wingtips! I wore mine last Sunday but didn't have time to snap a pic unfortunately.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> *AAF-8AF* - those cigar longwings are friggin amazing. There is just something about a lovely brown tone of shell.
> Mac - nice whiskey wingtips! I wore mine last Sunday but didn't have time to snap a pic unfortunately.


I have to agree with you about cigar. It's a shade that is rapidly growing on me.

Does anyone have cigar tassels?


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> *AAF-8AF* - those cigar longwings are friggin amazing. There is just something about a lovely brown tone of shell.
> Mac - nice whiskey wingtips! I wore mine last Sunday but didn't have time to snap a pic unfortunately.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> I have to agree with you about cigar. It's a shade that is rapidly growing on me.
> 
> Does anyone have cigar tassels?


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## MickCollins1916

These haven't even been tried on yet, but my cigar LWB arrived yesterday:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3842667252

Today: A-whiskey shell Indy boots:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3841875393


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar LHS
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful LHS. Very nice!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Got Shell? said:


> *AAF-8AF* - those cigar longwings are friggin amazing. There is just something about a lovely brown tone of shell.





AdamsSutherland said:


> I have to agree with you about cigar. It's a shade that is rapidly growing on me.


Thanks, gents. As of the end of today I will have more shoes in cigar than any other color in my modest shell collection. It's really more happenstance than any kind of planning, but it also seems clear that cigar is the most plentiful of the non-stock shell colors lately.



mcarthur said:


> A-cigar LHS
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful shoes, Mac. There is a pair of cigar LHS riding around on a UPS truck today headed for my feet. Can't wait! I hope they look as good as yours.
.
.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

Gorgeous shoes.

I remember, earlier in the summer, seeing a man on the corner of 12th and F wearing what appeared to be Cigar tassels, shorts, an OCBD, and a pair of AA-style frames. The shoes had a strong olive hue to them. Not a bad look, I thought. Bold, but preppy and GTH in all the right ways.


----------



## Got Shell?

I'm not sure I could pull off tassels with shorts, but cigar would probably be the best color for an attempt at that. To me the toes are a little too pointy to go that casual, although they can definitely look good with khakis.


----------



## rabidawg

AE Danbury, the result of a fantastic exchange with Ron_A.


----------



## pkprd869

Breaking my first pair of AE's.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

pkprd869 said:


> Breaking my first pair of AE's.


Why would you ever want to *break* a shoe of that quality? :icon_smile_big:

GotShell,

I do agree that the pointed toe of the aberdeen last looks much better with a pair of pants; however, everyone has their own interpretation of GTH. In that man's case, he executed it effortlessly. I haven't really seen anyone wearing the Alden full-strap with shorts, but I'm sure I'd have a similar opinion (regarding pants)... I really like the low vamp though. I'm curious to see what a low-vamped LHS would look like.

I, too, like wearing my BB LHS sockless. There's the comfort aspect...
and then there is the internalized self-content and smugness that comes with wearing a pair of $600 shoes barefoot, and nobody knowing it.

My nicer shoes have already been packed into my car and will be the last things to come out on Monday, when I move back to school and into my new apartment.

Topsiders, New Balance 574's, and (gasp) flip flops for my last two days at home.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Good ol' Bean's blucher mocs today. Taking a break from the "hard" shoes.









.
.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Rabidawg, the Danburys look great...I'm so glad that they fit you well (like the argyles, too).

Uncle, I like the cigar tassels and LHS. 

I would try wearing cigar tassels with shorts. Tassels and shorts are an interesing look -- I've thought about trying it, but haven't pulled the trigger with my #8 cordovan tassels (I wear #8 shell LHS with shorts all the time, though).


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Ron_A said:


> ^ Rabidawg, the Danburys look great...I'm so glad that they fit you well (like the argyles, too).
> 
> Uncle, I like the cigar tassels and LHS.
> 
> I would try wearing cigar tassels with shorts. Tassels and shorts are an interesing look -- I've thought about trying it, but haven't pulled the trigger with my #8 cordovan tassels (I wear #8 shell LHS with shorts all the time, though).


I think Cigar is the color to do that with. More so than the other colors of shell at least. I've also worn my suede unlined tassels with shorts.


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> These haven't even been tried on yet, but my cigar LWB arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3842667252
> 
> Today: A-whiskey shell Indy boots:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3841875393


enjoy wearing your cigar LWB. I like your whiskey indy boots


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful LHS. Very nice!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks, gents. As of the end of today I will have more shoes in cigar than any other color in my modest shell collection. It's really more happenstance than any kind of planning, but it also seems clear that cigar is the most plentiful of the non-stock shell colors lately.
> 
> Beautiful shoes, Mac. There is a pair of cigar LHS riding around on a UPS truck today headed for my feet. Can't wait! I hope they look as good as yours.
> .
> .


thank you. your cigar LHS will look very well and you should enjoy wearing them


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle,
> 
> Gorgeous shoes.
> 
> I remember, earlier in the summer, seeing a man on the corner of 12th and F wearing what appeared to be Cigar tassels, shorts, an OCBD, and a pair of AA-style frames. The shoes had a strong olive hue to them. Not a bad look, I thought. Bold, but preppy and GTH in all the right ways.


thank you. tassels and shorts go very well. try it you might like it


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> I'm not sure I could pull off tassels with shorts, but cigar would probably be the best color for an attempt at that. To me the toes are a little too pointy to go that casual, although they can definitely look good with khakis.


If you stay around this forum a little longer, you will post a picture of your tassels with shorts


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> ^ Rabidawg, the Danburys look great...I'm so glad that they fit you well (like the argyles, too).
> 
> Uncle, I like the cigar tassels and LHS.
> 
> I would try wearing cigar tassels with shorts. Tassels and shorts are an interesing look -- I've thought about trying it, but haven't pulled the trigger with my #8 cordovan tassels (I wear #8 shell LHS with shorts all the time, though).


thank you. try it you will like it


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing your cigar LWB. I like your whiskey indy boots


Thank you, I am very much looking forward to wearing the cigar longwings. Re: the Indy boots, they have become the #1 favorite in my collection. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

C&J for Polo loafers


----------



## srivats

~Alan, I love the trouser+shoe combo. Well done! Shoes by C&J?

My ravello LWBs came in today (cigar still on the way). They are extremely beautiful ... I usually go for a 9D in alden shells on the barrie last, but this time I went for 8.5E, and I think I like these better! The 9Ds are a tad bit longer (but the width is the same, as expected) and I visually can't tell the difference unless I place the shoes right next to each other and look carefully. My feet knows which is which, though!

I'll take a family photo once my cigar LWBs come in too. I am so excited.


----------



## Got Shell?

Wow! Please take a photo of your ptb's in revello and your revello lwb's side by side if you get a chance.


----------



## MickCollins1916

srivats said:


> ~Alan, I love the trouser+shoe combo. Well done! Shoes by C&J?
> 
> My ravello LWBs came in today (cigar still on the way). They are extremely beautiful ... I usually go for a 9D in alden shells on the barrie last, but this time I went for 8.5E, and I think I like these better! The 9Ds are a tad bit longer (but the width is the same, as expected) and I visually can't tell the difference unless I place the shoes right next to each other and look carefully. My feet knows which is which, though!
> 
> I'll take a family photo once my cigar LWBs come in too. I am so excited.


Sri, congrats on the ravello longwings! If you got them from the D.C. Alden shop, then you may be the culprit denying me the 8.5Es...so I am envious! Haha, I was in there a few weeks back looking for something else, and while I was there, they showed me a pair of 8.5E ravello longwings which were already spoken for and about to be shipped out. Absolutely amazing shoes.I hope to get in on the next run of them.

Today: Classic Alden 405s

__
https://flic.kr/p/3845452980


----------



## srivats

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today: Classic Alden 405s
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3845452980


Mick, totally amazing 405s. Fantastic, fantastic patina on those shoes. How did you get the color to darken so much? Just polishing and wear? Amazing ...



MickCollins1916 said:


> Sri, congrats on the ravello longwings! If you got them from the D.C. Alden shop, then you may be the culprit denying me the 8.5Es...so I am envious! Haha, I was in there a few weeks back looking for something else, and while I was there, they showed me a pair of 8.5E ravello longwings which were already spoken for and about to be shipped out. Absolutely amazing shoes.I hope to get in on the next run of them.


I am afraid that is indeed me ... sorry! You should contact Leffot immediately, they have ravello LWBs coming soon. Good luck finding a pair!


----------



## MickCollins1916

Thanks! I did a bit of experimenting with the polish on these Indys. It's a combination of navy, black and brown polish. Then, I've just generally worn them to death - these really are my go-to shoe for weekends and in truly casual situations.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my RM William's Craftsman boots, in chestnut yearling calf. Feels almost like an overcast, autumn Saturday outside...a good day for boots and, bring on the college football!


----------



## closerlook

WindsorNot said:


> There are some fantastic colors on this page, gentlemen.


welcome!
who is the maker of these tassels?


----------



## srivats

Windsornot, nice briefcase too ... what make?


----------



## MickCollins1916

Not really giving them a proper wear (which I intend to do this week), but I did take my new cigar LWB out for a test drive today. I am a fan thus far.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3849199035


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Not really giving them a proper wear (which I intend to do this week), but I did take my new cigar LWB out for a test drive today. I am a fan thus far.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3849199035


I like the shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar PTB
Argyles OTC


----------



## WindsorNot

closerlook said:


> welcome!
> who is the maker of these tassels?





srivats said:


> Windsornot, nice briefcase too ... what make?


Thanks and thanks. The shoes are Cole Haan's from early college; soles are starting to show a good amount of wear. I can't decide whether or not I want to get them redone or eBay some Aldens. Brief is a Korchmar Litigator Flap. I had an image of the exact case that I wanted in my mind and finally found it after searching relentlessly for a couple of weeks. Price was not too bad from a discount internet retailer.

mcarthur and AlanC: great looking shoes and +1 for overall presentation on the trouser/sock combinations in your last two photos.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar PTB
> Argyles OTC


Great looking Mac. Question; I ordered a pairt of PTB in Ravello Shell. I was wondering the correct sizing. Since you have every imaginable SC and last, what size do you wear in the PTB vs. the other lasts, say the LHS van last or the Plaza last. Thanks for posting all your great SC shoes.


----------



## srivats

^Mac, outstading shine on the PTBs. Great argyles too.

My cigar LWBs came in today. They are darker than my older NSTs, but that is OK ... they are really really good looking and I like them a lot. I'll get the black LWBs later in fall and that'll round out my LWB collection.

I'll take a group photo of all my longwings and post it tomorrow.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Thanks and thanks. The shoes are Cole Haan's from early college; soles are starting to show a good amount of wear. I can't decide whether or not I want to get them redone or eBay some Aldens. Brief is a Korchmar Litigator Flap. I had an image of the exact case that I wanted in my mind and finally found it after searching relentlessly for a couple of weeks. Price was not too bad from a discount internet retailer.
> 
> mcarthur and AlanC: great looking shoes and +1 for overall presentation on the trouser/sock combinations in your last two photos.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Great looking Mac. Question; I ordered a pairt of PTB in Ravello Shell. I was wondering the correct sizing. Since you have every imaginable SC and last, what size do you wear in the PTB vs. the other lasts, say the LHS van last or the Plaza last. Thanks for posting all your great SC shoes.


Thank you
You must know that everyone feets are different. What would work for you will not work for me. I wear the same size shoe on all of the alden lasts. The aberdeen last is the most difficult for me where as the barrie last works best for me


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^Mac, outstading shine on the PTBs. Great argyles too.
> 
> My cigar LWBs came in today. They are darker than my older NSTs, but that is OK ... they are really really good looking and I like them a lot. I'll get the black LWBs later in fall and that'll round out my LWB collection.
> 
> I'll take a group photo of all my longwings and post it tomorrow.


thank you
looking forward to your LWB collection


----------



## Leffot

srivats,

Thanks and FYI we will indeed have the Alden LWB's in Ravello shell cordovan with natural sole edge arriving mid to end of September. Please feel free to contact me directly for additional information.

Btw mcarthur I really love those A-cigar PTB


----------



## srivats

^Steve, welcome! Nice to have to you here!


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today: A-black shell LWB

__
https://flic.kr/p/3855846680


----------



## mcarthur

Leffot said:


> srivats,
> 
> Thanks and FYI we will indeed have the Alden LWB's in Ravello shell cordovan with natural sole edge arriving mid to end of September. Please feel free to contact me directly for additional information.
> 
> Btw mcarthur I really love those A-cigar PTB


Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your insight. Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today: A-black shell LWB
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3855846680


i like your B&H


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> i like your B&H


Thanks! Since I am a newbie, I am going to just ask: what's B&H?


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! Since I am a newbie, I am going to just ask: what's B&H?


B&H=big and heavy


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey chukkas
Wool OTC


----------



## gizmojunkie

mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey chukkas
> Wool OTC


Sir, excellent pair of shoes - outstanding as usual.

I've sinned my lord - for I covet his shoes....

Best regards


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> B&H=big and heavy


Ah, thanks for clarifying, Mac. Yes, I am a big fan of gunboats!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Wearing these new Alden Cigar LHS at home this evening as I work on breaking them in.


















.
.


----------



## srivats

^Those are oustanding! Very beautiful shoes. They'll be with you for a long time.


----------



## mcarthur

gizmojunkie said:


> Sir, excellent pair of shoes - outstanding as usual.
> 
> I've sinned my lord - for I covet his shoes....
> 
> Best regards


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Ah, thanks for clarifying, Mac. Yes, I am a big fan of gunboats!


It is very obvious. keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Wearing these new Alden Cigar LHS at home this evening as I work on breaking them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Enjoy wearing your cigar LHS


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Wearing these new Alden Cigar LHS at home this evening as I work on breaking them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Outstanding shoes. I am very jealous of those who can wear the LHS. Not for my feet, unfortunately, but great shoes.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today: Alden for BB #8 Tassel loafers

__
https://flic.kr/p/3858979374


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today: Alden for BB #8 Tassel loafers
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3858979374


+1 for tassels and argyles


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> ^Those are oustanding! Very beautiful shoes. They'll be with you for a long time.


Thank you, Sir Sri. I am liking these quite a lot. Great color for a penny.



mcarthur said:


> Enjoy wearing your cigar LHS


Thanks, Mac!



MickCollins1916 said:


> Outstanding shoes. I am very jealous of those who can wear the LHS. Not for my feet, unfortunately, but great shoes.


Thanks. These only work for me because I can get a EE non-standard width from ShoeMart. I typically wear an E width but no way in LHS. Your BB #8 tassles look very cozy and well lived-in.
.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks. These only work for me because I can get a EE non-standard width from ShoeMart. I typically wear an E width but no way in LHS. Your BB #8 tassles look very cozy and well lived-in.
> .
> .


Thanks! These tassels were my second cordovan purchase ever - almost 9 years ago. Though the Aberdeen's proven not to be the best-fitting last for me and the size is completely wrong (hey, what did I know back then), they've been worn to death, recrafted once and keep on ticking. These shoes made me fall in love with color #8 shell - still my favorite and in my opinion, the most versatile of shell colors.

I should try the EE width from ShoeMart on the LHS. Last try, I was aggravated to find out the E width didn't work for me, as the shoe was still way too tight across my instep. It was positively perfect all around except for that one excruciating problem. I recently gave up on another pair of LHS as a result - I think that one was my third (and third different size).


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> +1 for tassels and argyles


thank you, sir!


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> Wearing these new Alden Cigar LHS at home this evening as I work on breaking them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Great looking. Mine are arriving on Friday from shoe Mart. Can't wait. The only color in LHS I don't have now is Ravello.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar LWB
> Argyles OTC


^ Uncle, excellent shine on the LWBs. I am wearing the same shoes today and my feet are very happy. Pics coming soon, too busy with work (deadlines, deadlines ....)


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ Uncle, excellent shine on the LWBs. I am wearing the same shoes today and my feet are very happy. Pics coming soon, too busy with work (deadlines, deadlines ....)


thank you. deadlines have their priorities. failure to met the deadlines would have an effect on your shell addiction


----------



## Got Shell?

I haven't had time to post lately, but the ante has obviously been upped! Impressive whiskey and cigars - my two favorite shell colors.


----------



## Ron_A

I'm with Got Shell...Some very impressive cigar SC on display lately.

AAF - Congrats on your LHS...Wear them in good health.

Uncle - Impressive display as always. I love the LWB.


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> I'm with Got Shell...Some very impressive cigar SC on display lately.
> 
> AAF - Congrats on your LHS...Wear them in good health.
> 
> Uncle - Impressive display as always. I love the LWB.


thank you


----------



## AAF-8AF

Ron_A said:


> I'm with Got Shell...Some very impressive cigar SC on display lately.
> 
> AAF - Congrats on your LHS...Wear them in good health.


Thanks, Ron!
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar chukkas
Argyles OTC


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today: Though I took them out for a short test-drive last weekend, today's the first proper wearing of my new cigar shell LWB.:aportnoy:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3862535512


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today: Though I took them out for a short test-drive last weekend, today's the first proper wearing of my new cigar shell LWB.:aportnoy:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3862535512


good looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## AAF-8AF

Mick & Mac,

Excellent display of Cigar SC, gentlemen!
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Mick & Mac,
> 
> Excellent display of Cigar SC, gentlemen!
> .
> .


thank you


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Mick & Mac,
> 
> Excellent display of Cigar SC, gentlemen!
> .
> .


Thank you kindly!


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden LHS in Whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Alden LHS in Whiskey


good looking whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## MickCollins1916

No time for a pic yet, but A-#8 shell captoe boots, Grant last.


----------



## Tonyp

Nic SC guys. I like your Ravello LWB and Marcoliani Argyles OTC Mac. Today, Whiskey Shell LHS and OTC Argyles. I will try to learn how to post pix this weekend.:icon_smile:


----------



## WindsorNot

ds23pallas said:


> Alden LHS in Whiskey


Nicely done. If there's anything more American than going sockless on a Friday, I haven't found it.










Florsheim shell. Why did half of the photo turn out blurry? Oh well.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Nic SC guys. I like your Ravello LWB and Marcoliani Argyles OTC Mac. Today, Whiskey Shell LHS and OTC Argyles. I will try to learn how to post pix this weekend.:icon_smile:


thank you. whiskey and argyles go very well together. which argyles otc do you wear?


----------



## Tonyp

^ Mac:

I have tried a few different brands: BB OTC only purchasable on line. Marcoliani and some Ralph Lauren Polo. All OTC. My favorites are the Marcoliani in Wool and the cotton for summer and warm spring days.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

WindsorNot said:


> Florsheim shell. Why did half of the photo turn out blurry? Oh well.


Jimmy foot??

OTC = ??


----------



## KennethB

Sebago burgundy loafers. No socks.


----------



## AlanC

Florsheim longwings


----------



## WindsorNot

WouldaShoulda said:


> Jimmy foot??
> 
> OTC = ??


Ahh yes, probably the result of too much coffee this morning in recovery from a night with the gents.










Can't remember where I picked these up, probably Target or such, but I do like the soothing pattern.


----------



## rabidawg

This past Saturday evening (family reunion campfire)

Sebago Docksiders










Trip to work this morning (I need some Tingleys)

L.L. Bean Boots










At work today

AE Margate


----------



## AAF-8AF

AlanC said:


> Florsheim longwings


Longwing & selvage! Nice!!!
.
.


----------



## Got Shell?

ds23pallas said:


> Alden LHS in Whiskey


Very nice! Proof that whiskey darkens considerably as it ages. Those look like revello to my eye.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> ^ Mac:
> 
> I have tried a few different brands: BB OTC only purchasable on line. Marcoliani and some Ralph Lauren Polo. All OTC. My favorites are the Marcoliani in Wool and the cotton for summer and warm spring days.


Thank you. I have been wearing the Marcoliani wool and the BS wool. I like both; however,
BS seems to wear better


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> Jimmy foot??
> 
> OTC = ??


otc-over the calf


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> Thank you. I have been wearing the Marcoliani wool and the BS wool. I like both; however,
> BS seems to wear better


You never wear the cotton? On warmer days I prefer the cotton.


----------



## MickCollins1916

__
https://flic.kr/p/3866304784

#8 captoes, Grant last


----------



## mcarthur

Alan & Wind,
nice LWB


----------



## mcarthur

A-black LHS
Wool OTC


----------



## ds23pallas

Dirty old Tretorns


----------



## mcarthur

BB-black tassels
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

C&J for Tom James


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> otc-over the calf


Thanks,

Over The Counter just didn't seem right!!


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## MickCollins1916

Alden for Brooks Bros. #8 perf tip bals


__
https://flic.kr/p/3874984730


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I got these AE Hanovers from their E-bay store last week.


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> I got these AE Hanovers from their E-bay store last week.


+! LHS and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Coordinated with Mac today. Alden cigar LHS....









.
.


----------



## babycatcher

^Both are very nice!

trying to get as much wear out of these as I can before Labor Day:



O'Connell's dirty bucks.

I am waiting patiently for my LHS to get back from recraft. 3.5 weeks and counting......


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^Both are very nice!
> 
> trying to get as much wear out of these as I can before Labor Day:
> 
> O'Connell's dirty bucks.
> 
> I am waiting patiently for my LHS to get back from recraft. 3.5 weeks and counting......


Nephew,
thank you
I would wear your dirty bucks all year long


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Coordinated with Mac today. Alden cigar LHS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


thumbs up


----------



## rabidawg

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> thank you
> I would wear your dirty bucks all year long


I agree with this. Great with cords, moleskins, and many fall-colored chinos.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Blue Vans Authentics.

I would make the case for these being the best replacement for the old Sperry CVO since Sperry has pimped that model by adding that silly ring of cushioning around the ankle (do they really think men's ankles are all that delicate?) and those stripes on the inside.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Blue Vans Authentics.
> 
> I would make the case for these being the best replacement for the old Sperry CVO since Sperry has pimped that model by adding that silly ring of cushioning around the ankle (do they really think men's ankles are all that delicate?) and those stripes on the inside.


Have you seen Sperry's laceless lace-ups?? 

It's a shame the knock off is more "authentic" than the original!!


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> thumbs up


Thank you, kind sir!
.
.


----------



## Crownship

Great posts as always everyone.
A couple of weeks ago it looked like whiskey shell was most popular.
Now cigar shell seems to be the order of the day. Very nice.


----------



## Crownship

Some of my fleet the past days.

Sept1








Allen Edmonds 'Margate'
cap toe
tan calf

August31















Allen Edmonds 'Dickson' vintage 1967
moc stitch top
brown calf

August30








Allen Edmonds 'Hillcrest'
chili calf
bicycle front stitch

August29
















Allen Edmonds 'Leeds'
burgundy shell

August26








Allen Edmonds 'Dellwood'

August18








Alden plain toe
black shell cordovan


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Crownship said:


> Some of my fleet the past days.
> 
> August31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds 'Dickson' vintage 1967
> moc stitch top
> brown calf


AE must reissue these!!


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
Always enjoy your fleet pictures. Thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Soon to be put away...


----------



## srivats

Crownship said:


> Some of my fleet the past days.
> 
> Sept1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds 'Margate'
> cap toe
> tan calf


This looks outstanding. I want a pair of captoes in that color now


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> Alan & Wind,
> nice LWB


Thanks. Keep up the inspiring photos!


----------



## Crownship

*Wednesday's B&H*

Sept2
















Always a good day for the big & heavy stuff.

Florshein Imperial Long Wings
tan calf


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CS,
> Always enjoy your fleet pictures. Thank you for posting


Mac- Thank you.
Great looking whiskey and argyles.


----------



## babycatcher

CS and Mac--looking good! Woulda---yep, getting around that time. 

Today:










Alden LHS, #8

I have a pair a couple of years older, but only about 3 years old, that I sent for recraft and to get crepe soles. They called me to tell me it split in the process because they were probably a little rough with it. For the price of the recraft, they are sending me a new pair, but alas, no crepe sole. Oh well, still a fair deal.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Black shell cordovan Indy boots:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3883553527


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Sept2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a good day for the big & heavy stuff.
> 
> Florshein Imperial Long Wings
> tan calf


outstanding!


----------



## mcarthur

Crownship said:


> Mac- Thank you.
> Great looking whiskey and argyles.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> CS and Mac--looking good! Woulda---yep, getting around that time.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LHS, #8
> 
> I have a pair a couple of years older, but only about 3 years old, that I sent for recraft and to get crepe soles. They called me to tell me it split in the process because they were probably a little rough with it. For the price of the recraft, they are sending me a new pair, but alas, no crepe sole. Oh well, still a fair deal.


+1 #8 LHS with argyles
You got a very good deal. It is the first time I have every heard about your unfortunate situation with alden restoration.


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Black shell cordovan Indy boots:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3883553527


I like it!


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar tassels
Argyles OTC


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> I like it!


Thank you, Uncle! I dig today's tassels. Very nice.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

I think Cigar tassels are my favorite shoe. Enjoy wearing.

As for myself, back to student mode,

Sperry AO's "with yellow stitching"
https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img00182.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img512/img00182.jpg/1/


----------



## mcarthur

Mick and AS,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

BB-burgundy tassels
Argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Mac: Every time you post a picture of those Alden Tassels I have second thoughts regarding my long time commitment to AE's Grayson design. The foxing on the heel of the Alden's makes all the difference. You are looking great, as always!


----------



## rabidawg




----------



## MickCollins1916

I was going to wear something different, something I hadn't worn in awhile...

But then I figured, as Mac would say, "it's a good day for whiskey!"

So, my favs, the whiskey shell indys, are on my feet. And I am pleased about it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3887368466


----------



## Ron_A

Nice shoes, everyone. Enjoy the holiday weekend.










Alden for BB LHS


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Mac: Every time you post a picture of those Alden Tassels I have second thoughts regarding my long time commitment to AE's Grayson design. The foxing on the heel of the Alden's makes all the difference. You are looking great, as always!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> I was going to wear something different, something I hadn't worn in awhile...
> 
> But then I figured, as Mac would say, "it's a good day for whiskey!"
> 
> So, my favs, the whiskey shell indys, are on my feet. And I am pleased about it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3887368466


Always a good day for whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Nice shoes, everyone. Enjoy the holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden for BB LHS


nice shine on your LHS. enjoy the holiday


----------



## babycatcher

mcarthur said:


> Always a good day for whiskey


Yes, today is one of those good days:


----------



## XdryMartini

The end days of Summer...










Alden LWB
Tan Suede
Marcolioni socks


----------



## Tonyp

^ nice suede LWB. haven't seen your posts in awhile. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Yes, today is one of those good days:


thumbs up for whiskey and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> The end days of Summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LWB
> Tan Suede
> Marcolioni socks


nice suede LWB


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy plain toe boot with commando sole
Argyles OTC


----------



## fruityoaty

I don't usually post here, but since the Bass Gilman gets no love, here is a shot of some decently broken in ones. Not Aldens, but I like them better than the brush off. The leather is thin and soft, making for a lightweight, comfy shoe.


----------



## BobGuam

Mighty snappy looking shoes!



fruityoaty said:


> I don't usually post here, but since the Bass Gilman gets no love, here is a shot of some decently broken in ones. Not Aldens, but I like them better than the brush off. The leather is thin and soft, making for a lightweight, comfy shoe.


----------



## eagle2250

fruityoaty said:


> I don't usually post here, but since the Bass Gilman gets no love, here is a shot of some decently broken in ones. Not Aldens, but I like them better than the brush off. The leather is thin and soft, making for a lightweight, comfy shoe.
> ....


I was not aware the Bass Gilman had received a lot of 'bad press' in these parts but, the pair I picked up on sale, for just a few pennies less than $64, have proven to be quite comfortable and present a much more appealing appearance than the all too common, burgundy Weejuns with the brush-off finish. The Gilmans do indeed seem a step or two back in the direction of the Weejuns of old, that we all knew and loved so well! At a purchase price of $64, they are also a really good value.

BTW, your Gilmans look great!


----------



## Normal Male

I'm liking the Gilmans. Do you ever wear them without socks (or very low cut, to make it appear you are not wearing socks)?


----------



## mcarthur

Normal Male said:


> I'm liking the Gilmans. Do you ever wear them without socks (or very low cut, to make it appear you are not wearing socks)?


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

fruityoaty said:


> I don't usually post here, but since the Bass Gilman gets no love, here is a shot of some decently broken in ones. Not Aldens, but I like them better than the brush off. The leather is thin and soft, making for a lightweight, comfy shoe.


good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy wing tip boot
Wool OTC


----------



## fruityoaty

Normal Male said:


> I'm liking the Gilmans. Do you ever wear them without socks (or very low cut, to make it appear you are not wearing socks)?


I do, in fact. The lining is probably calfskin, and feels like glove leather. The interior stitching has some rough spots under the vamp that need some trimming or breaking in, but after that is done they're just as comfy as topsiders or unlined Quoddys.

As an aside, I'd say my only complaint is that the stitching doesn't contrast with the leather. The shoe is a bit too monotone for my tastes. A slightly lighter color thread would look very nice.


----------



## AlanC

Alden specs


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Loafer w/ Tassels
Cigar


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
good looking specs

XDM,
I like your tassels


----------



## Pentheos

AlanC said:


> Alden specs


I don't usually like to clog up the internets with "wow" or "nice shoes" -- but those deserve it. Good looking sh-t kickers.


----------



## Normal Male

I am rocking the Cole Haan "Air Lorenzo Penny." You can see them here


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy full strap


----------



## MickCollins1916

Alden #8 shell chukkas

__
https://flic.kr/p/3897668408


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> A-burgundy full strap


GAZOOKS! No argyles??? I think that you, sir, are an impostor!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

XdryMartini said:


> GAZOOKS! No argyles??? I think that you, sir, are an impostor!!


There's a time and place for barefeet and cordovan.

Uncle Mac has clearly found it. +1

Regarding the argyles, back in 2007, Mac could be observed wearing plain and subtly patterned socks with a bit more regularity. The same cannot be said for socklessness.


----------



## fruityoaty

Maybe Mac was trying to blend in with the Starbucks crowd.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Alden for BB black shell captoe bluchers. My oldest and first pair of shells.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3899491039


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello wing tip
Wool OTC


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden Longwing
Whiskey


----------



## srivats

Vintage Allen Edmonds shell wingtips
Marcoliani argyles


----------



## ds23pallas

My old LHS now on Flex-Welt soles paired with Pantherellas.


----------



## babycatcher

^nice one and all!

ds--Alden recraft would do flex welt for you?


----------



## ds23pallas

babycatcher said:


> ds--Alden recraft would do flex welt for you?


Babycatcher - I had them resoled locally (actually via the local Alden dealer). Between wanting to keep the brown patina, the dollar exchange rate at the time, and postage to and from Alden I decided to have them done at home. I am pleased with the result.


----------



## mcarthur

BC, 
Thank you


----------



## QTime

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello wing tip
> Wool OTC


are these the new ravellos from tom? just had a quick look at his homepage and saw that they got some ravello wing tips for sale.

nevermind. awesome shoes 

glad i´am more the boot-guy :>

regards,
sim


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-black shell captoe boots, Plaza last,commando sole 

__
https://flic.kr/p/3903769114


----------



## srivats

Alden 947 (all-weather walker with crepe sole)
Ben Silver cotton argyles (not seen)


----------



## Tonyp

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Longwing
> Whiskey


Nice. Really like the socks too! What bradnd and where did you get them? Are they OTC?


----------



## indylion

Going way back in the closet until next spring


----------



## XdryMartini

Vintage Florsheim Imperial LWB (1950's or so)


----------



## mcarthur

QTime said:


> are these the new ravellos from tom? just had a quick look at his homepage and saw that they got some ravello wing tips for sale.
> 
> nevermind. awesome shoes
> 
> glad i´am more the boot-guy :>
> 
> regards,
> sim


Welcome to the forum

Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> A-black shell captoe boots, Plaza last,commando sole
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3903769114


good looking shoe


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperial LWB (1950's or so)


I like your gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy NST
Argyles OTC


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> good looking shoe


Thanks, Uncle, working on my shine technique as well...I'm getting there!


----------



## MickCollins1916

Alden for BB #8 shell full-strap loafer

__
https://flic.kr/p/3906746606


----------



## MickCollins1916

srivats said:


> Alden 947 (all-weather walker with crepe sole)
> Ben Silver cotton argyles (not seen)


Very nice, Sri!


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> A-burgundy NST
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful NSTs...they look great with the argyles as well.


----------



## wingtip

*great Florsheims*

Martini, great lookin LWB's


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Beautiful NSTs...they look great with the argyles as well.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, Uncle, working on my shine technique as well...I'm getting there!


The difference is quite noticeable. Keep it up. It is a good day for full strap.


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello full strap
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

Loving the NSTs, the ravello, and those all weather walkers.

Today










Alden Chukka, #8


----------



## Pentheos

XdryMartini said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperial LWB (1950's or so)


Perfect.


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> I like your gunboats


Thank you sir! Nothing to compare with your flotilla and armada of gunboats though.


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LWB
Wool OTC


----------



## TradMichael

XdryMartini said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperial LWB (1950's or so)


Fine shoes ... eBay? Like the green socks, too.


----------



## TradMichael

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/20090911dexter.jpg/

Made-in-USA Dexter penny loafers, NOS


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-cigar shell chukkas

__
https://flic.kr/p/3909995164


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello wing tip
> Wool OTC


Mac:

I noticed that this is not a LWB but a wing tip blucher in Ravello. Is that a special order or did you get them from Alden as a regular production shoe?


----------



## babycatcher

TradMichael said:


> https://img15.imageshack.us/i/20090911dexter.jpg/
> 
> Made-in-USA Dexter penny loafers, NOS


Nice pennies, and welcome to the forum!

Big and heavy today:










Alden LW, #8

Uncle--really liking that ravello---the trip from Hawaii always makes them shine a little more brightly....


----------



## WindsorNot

Perf Tassel. Good weekend, gentlemen.


----------



## XdryMartini

TradMichael said:


> Fine shoes ... eBay? Like the green socks, too.


Thank you sir!

No, not from eBay either. I caution you, if anyone here thinks about doing business w/ a man named S. Minasian (he has his own web site), I STRONGLY urge you to avoid him. I paid for a pair of 50's vintage spectators earlier in the year (some of you may remember the pictures), he cashed my check and severed communications. He cheated me and for that is personna non gratis. I made a fake email address and contacted him later, so he is still out there. Hope none of you get shafted like me.

This is my PSA for the year. :teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Mac:
> 
> I noticed that this is not a LWB but a wing tip blucher in Ravello. Is that a special order or did you get them from Alden as a regular production shoe?


They were purchased from Tom at leathersoul. Check his website


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> Nice pennies, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Big and heavy today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LW, #8
> 
> Uncle--really liking that ravello---the trip from Hawaii always makes them shine a little more brightly....


Thank you
I like your B&H with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> No, not from eBay either. I caution you, if anyone here thinks about doing business w/ a man named S. Minasian (he has his own web site), I STRONGLY urge you to avoid him. I paid for a pair of 50's vintage spectators earlier in the year (some of you may remember the pictures), he cashed my check and severed communications. He cheated me and for that is personna non gratis. I made a fake email address and contacted him later, so he is still out there. Hope none of you get shafted like me.
> 
> This is my PSA for the year. :teacha:


Thank you for your information


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Perf Tassel. Good weekend, gentlemen.


You have a good weekend and enjoy the football game


----------



## mcarthur

A-black cap toe boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy pebble grain wing tip boots
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Oundles


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> You have a good weekend and enjoy the football game


Definitely :icon_smile:



AlanC said:


> Grenson Oundles


Too bad we didn't get to see the whole outfit. It looked like it may have been splendid.


----------



## AlanC

WindsorNot said:


> Too bad we didn't get to see the whole outfit. It looked like it may have been splendid.


You'll have to decide.


----------



## MickCollins1916

It's a beautiful day in the nation's capital. And a beautiful day for some whiskey B&H. Sporting my whiskey shell LWBs today.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3919555236


----------



## WindsorNot

AlanC said:


> You'll have to decide.


Instant classic, I knew it!


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> It's a beautiful day in the nation's capital. And a beautiful day for some whiskey B&H. Sporting my whiskey shell LWBs today.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3919555236


Always a good day for whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey PTB
Argyles OTC


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey PTB
> Argyles OTC


Breaking out the fall colors, I see. :icon_smile_big: It was almost chilly this morning in Texas.


----------



## XdryMartini

JL Brington
Green Museum Calf


----------



## XdryMartini

mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey PTB
> Argyles OTC


I think I have inspiration for what to wear tomorrow! :teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Breaking out the fall colors, I see. :icon_smile_big: It was almost chilly this morning in Texas.


How chilly?


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> I think I have inspiration for what to wear tomorrow! :teacha:


thank you. post your inspiration!


----------



## srivats

Vintage Florsheim LWBs (bought NOS). I really love the pebble grain texture and thick double soles on this pair. I wear these atleast 1X a week, both with jeans and trousers that I wear to work.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Vintage Florsheim LWBs (bought NOS). I really love the pebble grain texture and thick double soles on this pair. I wear these atleast 1X a week, both with jeans and trousers that I wear to work.


good looking shoes


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> good looking shoes


Thank you uncle!

I wish florsheim still made quality shoes like these. The current ones are not as good.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> How chilly?


Upper 60s in the morning. Glorious.


----------



## srivats

Wore my alden 947 (all-weather walker) again in the evening. Alden crepe sole is really comfortable.
socks: Ben silver argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello medallion tip
Argyles OTC


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello medallion tip
> Argyles OTC


Great looking shoes. Not ones you see very oftern if at all. Another Leathersoul purchase?


----------



## lohrm1

srivats said:


> Vintage Florsheim LWBs (bought NOS). I really love the pebble grain texture and thick double soles on this pair. I wear these atleast 1X a week, both with jeans and trousers that I wear to work.


I love these shoes. Great vintage look...


----------



## XdryMartini

Alden PTB
Whiskey Shell

Inspired by Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Great looking shoes. Not ones you see very oftern if at all. Another Leathersoul purchase?


thank you. Acquired from Cathy at Alden DC


----------



## mcarthur

XdryMartini said:


> Alden PTB
> Whiskey Shell
> 
> Inspired by Mac.


thumbs up for whiskey PTB and argyles


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-shell monks, #8

__
https://flic.kr/p/3925378919


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey NST
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Alden NST in #8


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden NST in #8


+1 for burgundy NST and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar UTIP
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

I love seeing the color spectrum of the NST's. Very nice!

Today:










Alden unlined chukka, tan suede.

It is shocking to me how comfortable these are, almost like wearing slippers, but the Leydon last is significantly less roomy than the Barrie in my mind. 9E in the Barrie feels bigger to me than 9.5 E in the Leydon.


----------



## AlanC

babycatcher said:


> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2453/3819867501_fdedb4458d.jpg
> 
> Alden unlined chukka, tan suede.


I have a pair in snuff suede on their way to me--may be here today.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

9/17/09...After wanting a pair for years but never being able to fit the "standard" 986 LHS (due to high instep and wide foot), I finally decided to special order a pair with some minor fitting tweaks.

Fast forward 6 months and they're a perfect fit! Glad to finally join the LHS club!


----------



## well-kept

LeatherSOUL said:


> with some minor fitting tweaks.


I don't suppose some minor fitting tweaks could be performed to tighten the heel on a worn pair of Whiskey LHS. Love the shoes but the heels on them are wider than necessary. I know many here share the observation.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

well-kept said:


> I don't suppose some minor fitting tweaks could be performed to tighten the heel on a worn pair of Whiskey LHS. Love the shoes but the heels on them are wider than necessary. I know many here share the observation.


Sorry, that's not something that Alden can do. How about just adding a heel gripper?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

First time wearing my BB LHS since arriving on campus.

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/img00184d.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img186/img00184d.jpg/1/

Yellow socks from Cole Haan ($4 at Nordstrom Rack)

Tom, maybe you'd know this... or someone else.

Would Alden resole the LHS with a flex-welt sole?


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar UTIP
> Argyles OTC


One of my favortie styles from Alden. Leathersoul purchase say 3 years ago? great looking.


----------



## jst

lohrm1 said:


> I love these shoes. Great vintage look...


What does it means "bought NOS"?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Bought new old stock (NOS).


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

babycatcher said:


> I love seeing the color spectrum of the NST's. Very nice!
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden unlined chukka, tan suede.
> 
> It is shocking to me how comfortable these are, almost like wearing slippers, but the Leydon last is significantly less roomy than the Barrie in my mind. 9E in the Barrie feels bigger to me than 9.5 E in the Leydon.


I've been psyching myself up to get a pair of these for a while, and your comment about comfort helps me in this regard. How do you find the durability of the unlined suede? And, does anyone know if it's possible to get unlined kudu?

Thank you for posting these.


----------



## MickCollins1916

LeatherSOUL said:


> 9/17/09...After wanting a pair for years but never being able to fit the "standard" 986 LHS (due to high instep and wide foot), I finally decided to special order a pair with some minor fitting tweaks.
> 
> Fast forward 6 months and they're a perfect fit! Glad to finally join the LHS club!


Tom, I am jealous. I have the same problem and recently gave up on a pair of whiskey LHS and sold them on eBay for a sizable loss. Enjoy the LHS!

Today: a-cigar shell LWB

__
https://flic.kr/p/3862535512


----------



## AlanC

Alden tassels (660)


----------



## gman-17

LeatherSOUL said:


> 9/17/09...After wanting a pair for years but never being able to fit the "standard" 986 LHS (due to high instep and wide foot), I finally decided to special order a pair with some minor fitting tweaks.
> 
> Fast forward 6 months and they're a perfect fit! Glad to finally join the LHS club!


I have a high instep as well--how do I get in on a pair?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

gman-17 said:


> I have a high instep as well--how do I get in on a pair?


Just email me to order. It'll take about 4-6 months though.


----------



## babycatcher

Welcome to the LHS club Tom! I have often wished that I could get a "C" heel and a EE ball---possible now?

Back to basics today:










Aldent PTB, #8


----------



## LeatherSOUL

babycatcher said:


> Welcome to the LHS club Tom! I have often wished that I could get a "C" heel and a EE ball---possible now?


Unfortunately no. As you know, the EE width will have a D heel. We could go with an E width but let the instep out (like I did). Not sure if that would work for you.


----------



## Square Knot

LeatherSOUL said:


> Just email me to order. It'll take about 4-6 months though.


Can they or similar model be custom ordered with lower vamp?
I don't recall seeing any low vamp 98X shoes on the Alden web-site. 
I have high instep and wide foot and favor lower vamp moccasins on account of this. Thanks.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today, A-shell full strap loafers, black

__
https://flic.kr/p/3944546126


----------



## MickCollins1916

Square Knot said:


> Can they or similar model be custom ordered with lower vamp?
> I don't recall seeing any low vamp 98X shoes on the Alden web-site.
> I have high instep and wide foot and favor lower vamp moccasins on account of this. Thanks.


Have you tried on the low-vamp loafers, like the ones I happen to be wearing today? You can get them from Kathy at the Alden shop on F Street or from Brooks Brothers. I too have a high instep and wide foot and as such, these are pretty much the only loafers that work for me. The only beef I have with them is that they're on Alden's Aberdeen last, which is one of my least favorites...but I have had a few pairs of these for years and they're very comfortable. Cheers!


----------



## babycatcher

I didn't want Tom to feel lonely:










Alden LHS, #8


----------



## AAF-8AF

First day out in the world with my new BB LHS #8. So nice


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AAF-8AF said:


> First day out in the world with my new BB LHS #8. So nice


You'll have to represent Alden in Montgomery County for me until I return on Thanksgiving break.

Enjoy your new shoes.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Square Knot said:


> Can they or similar model be custom ordered with lower vamp?
> I don't recall seeing any low vamp 98X shoes on the Alden web-site.
> I have high instep and wide foot and favor lower vamp moccasins on account of this. Thanks.


I wouldn't be able to do that, all I could do is order the LHS with a higher instep for you. It's amazing how much of an improvement it is from the stock LHS though. Fits me better than the low vamp 684 series.


----------



## AAF-8AF

AdamsSutherland said:


> You'll have to represent Alden in Montgomery County for me until I return on Thanksgiving break.
> 
> Enjoy your new shoes.


Thanks. I'll cover MoCo while you're away. It does make me realize that we're so accustomed to being a group of people so familiar with all of the relatively exclusive shoes we wear that it's easy to lose track of the fact that 99.9% or more of the public is entirely oblivious. Today, for instance, I'm wearing my recently acquired A-Ravello longwings. How large a radius of square miles would I have to search find another pair being worn today? Just a rhetorical question.
.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks. I'll cover MoCo while you're away. It does make me realize that we're so accustomed to being a group of people so familiar with all of the relatively exclusive shoes we wear that it's easy to lose track of the fact that 99.9% or more of the public is entirely oblivious. Today, for instance, I'm wearing my recently acquired A-Ravello longwings. How large a radius of square miles would I have to search find another pair being worn today? Just a rhetorical question.
> .
> .


To answer your rhetorical question...if Sri hadn't beat me to the punch on the 8.5E's our friends down on F Street had, you would not have needed to look very far! Haha, I am glad he's enjoying them, however, and it ultimately saved me from explaining yet another shoe purchase to my wife. I am somewhat comforted by the fact that I am enjoying my a-whiskey LWB instead today.


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> To answer your rhetorical question...if Sri hadn't beat me to the punch on the 8.5E's our friends down on F Street had, you would not have needed to look very far! Haha, I am glad he's enjoying them, however, and it ultimately saved me from explaining yet another shoe purchase to my wife. I am somewhat comforted by the fact that I am enjoying my a-whiskey LWB instead today.


Yep, I figured either you or XdryMartini would have been good bets. We're still rare, though, and that's one of the things that appeals to me.

Speaking of F Street, where on the scale from "fun and entertaining" to "are you nuts?" would it be for a small group of local enthusiasts to meet up there one day for some shoe talk and then head down to the corner for a drink and a bite?
.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Speaking of F Street, where on the scale from "fun and entertaining" to "are you nuts?" would it be for a small group of local enthusiasts to meet up there one day for some shoe talk and then head down to the corner for a drink and a bite?
> .
> .


Personally, I think it'd be a fun experience. I am pretty sure Kathy and Joe would need a drink afterwards themselves though!


----------



## obiwan

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks. I'll cover MoCo while you're away. It does make me realize that we're so accustomed to being a group of people so familiar with all of the relatively exclusive shoes we wear that it's easy to lose track of the fact that 99.9% or more of the public is entirely oblivious. Today, for instance, I'm wearing my recently acquired A-Ravello longwings. How large a radius of square miles would I have to search find another pair being worn today? Just a rhetorical question.
> .
> .


I'm wearing mine today in NYC, Manhattan to be exact.


----------



## srivats

MickCollins1916 said:


> To answer your rhetorical question...if Sri hadn't beat me to the punch on the 8.5E's our friends down on F Street had, you would not have needed to look very far! Haha, I am glad he's enjoying them, however, and it ultimately saved me from explaining yet another shoe purchase to my wife. I am somewhat comforted by the fact that I am enjoying my a-whiskey LWB instead today.


Ha!

I am wearing them today, as I write this. What coincidence!

Mike, I think adam (from AoC) is going to do ravellos soon. Contact him and reserve your pair


----------



## srivats

Footwear from monday - vintage NOS black grain longwings. Maker is unknowm, but all sign point towards Hanover. Very, very solid pair of shoes. These will keep me happy till I get alden black shell LWBs.

(click for bigger version)


----------



## AdamsSutherland

MickCollins1916 said:


> Personally, I think it'd be a fun experience. I am pretty sure Kathy and Joe would need a drink afterwards themselves though!


I'm a little surprised that I haven't heard about a MD/DC/NOVA gathering yet. Granted I'd be representing the student contingent, but I know Kathy and Joe and think that it's an entertaining idea.


----------



## challer

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks. I'll cover MoCo while you're away. It does make me realize that we're so accustomed to being a group of people so familiar with all of the relatively exclusive shoes we wear that it's easy to lose track of the fact that 99.9% or more of the public is entirely oblivious. Today, for instance, I'm wearing my recently acquired A-Ravello longwings. How large a radius of square miles would I have to search find another pair being worn today? Just a rhetorical question.
> .
> .


Today, that would be Alexandria it turns out. 
I would be interested in getting together to discuss shoes we are interested in owning that might be outside the norm.


----------



## rabidawg

Welcome to the forum, Challer!


----------



## rabidawg

Alden Black Shell LWB


----------



## AAF-8AF

challer said:


> Today, that would be Alexandria it turns out.
> I would be interested in getting together to discuss shoes we are interested in owning that might be outside the norm.


I'm starting an informal list of DC area folks I see on this thread, but if anyone is truly interested in attending a get together, send me a PM. Once there seems to be a group, I can PM around to find a date that works and I'll see what Kathy and Joe think about a convergence in the store.
.
.


----------



## Mattdeckard

srivats said:


> Buzz Rickson WW2 officers' dress shoes ... these look GRAND.


Hey that's my picture and my shoes.

Do you have a pair? I'd like to see how your are fairing.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Matt: Have you broken yours in yet? As I recall, you were experiencing difficulty getting them to form to your feet, raising questions as to the potential level of comfort to be afforded by the shoes.


----------



## srivats

Mattdeckard said:


> Hey that's my picture and my shoes.
> 
> Do you have a pair? I'd like to see how your are fairing.


I sold mine pretty soon after that post. Those were the most uncomfortable shoes I ever had. The footbed felt as if it was made of wood. The color was great, but the shoes, not so much.


----------



## AlanC

AE Bradleys with a bonus shot of Alden Indys and Grenson chukkas after their autumn Obenauf's treatment:


----------



## Patrick06790

Footjoys


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-whiskey shell chukkas today.


----------



## babycatcher

Feeling like Fall:










Alden wing tip boot, brown suede


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> AE Bradleys with a bonus shot of Alden Indys and Grenson chukkas after their autumn Obenauf's treatment:


The bradley looks great!

Alan, are these stock indys after obenauf's? They look just like the new-craze horween chromexel indy boots (ala (leather soul ultimate indy, jcrew indy) .


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. Yes, those are basic stock Indys, nothing fancy. They've had some Obenauf's and been polished with brown wax polish (although not polished there, just Obenauf's). They're a year or so old, I guess.


----------



## Tonyp

Hotter than blazes here in Los Angeles. Lobb Lopez slip-ons in chestnut museum calf. Marcoliani OTC olive argyles in cotton.


----------



## dunhillbilliard

*footwear*

I am waiting on the UPS truck. I ordered my first pair of Alden chukka boots(Cape Cod Collection) and can't wait to try them on. I have finally decided to get back to my roots(East Coast) and traditional. I live in Texas now. I grew up in Virginia.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*J&M Ski Mocs*


----------



## babycatcher

^ nice. The Ski Moc doesn't get enough love around here. If it was made of better materials, I think it would be the ultimate penny.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

babycatcher said:


> ^ nice. The Ski Moc doesn't get enough love around here. If it was made of better materials, I think it would be the ultimate penny.


Thanks! I totally agree with you in regards to the materials.


----------



## Willncarolina

*Florsheim Kenmore*

Kenmore Pepple grain Imperials. I know the vintage shoes get all the raves, but these Indian ones have impressed me so far.
Will


----------



## wingtip

*kenmore*

Will, those are real nice. Have both Vintage and Indian Kenmoor and don't see much difference.


----------



## AlanC

Cheaney semi-brogues


----------



## MickCollins1916

AlanC said:


> Cheaney semi-brogues


Alan, very nice looking shoes. For me, A-cigar LWB today.


----------



## babycatcher

Those semi-brogues look great, especially for Fall.

Finally almost have these broken in:










Alden LHS, #8


----------



## WouldaShoulda

BB/Peal monk strap.

50% off recently!!


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-#8 shell perf captoe bals


----------



## AlanC

WouldaShoulda said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/picture.php?albumid=116&pictureid=863
> BB/Peal monk strap.
> 
> 50% off recently!!


Oh, sure--rub it in. They raised the price back up to full price right before the Friends & Family started.


----------



## Pentheos

I for one have been missing seeing McArthur's shell collection. Perhaps he is out gathering more?


----------



## MickCollins1916

Pentheos said:


> I for one have been missing seeing McArthur's shell collection. Perhaps he is out gathering more?


You know, I was thinking the same thing. Perhaps he is out scouting for a larger closet to hold his already massive Alden collection...


----------



## Danny

Clarks Desert Boots in Beeswax


----------



## Catch-22

if I had an advanced degree in posting pictures you would be seeing a nice pair of AE Wingtips in walnut calf.


----------



## AlanC

Alden Indys


----------



## KennethB

I'm wearing my excremental Florsheim Berkley penny loafers. 

They look OK, if you don't look closely at the cracking leather or know that the heel has fallen off and reglued with JB Weld epoxy. As they continue to self destruct, I'm hoping they become unwearable as soon as possible so I can justify replacing them.


----------



## srivats

Alan, you are *strongly* making me lust after the 405s.


----------



## babycatcher

Very nice Indy's and desert boots 

Today:










Alden PTB, suede


----------



## eagle2250

babycatcher said:


> Very nice Indy's and desert boots
> ........


Yes indeed. The pics of others have inspired me to pull on my Indy's, as I try to squeeze some yard work in between rain showers...can't believe the number of leaves that have already fallen! Alden's model #405's are work boots, after all?


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton pebble grain longwings


----------



## Ron_A

MickCollins1916 said:


> You know, I was thinking the same thing. Perhaps he is out scouting for a larger closet to hold his already massive Alden collection...


Mac's absence from the forum is a bit surprising. I hope that he's enjoying a nice vacation or at least a nice temporary reprieve from the internet.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Ron_A said:


> Mac's absence from the forum is a bit surprising. I hope that he's enjoying a nice vacation or at least a nice temporary reprieve from the internet.


I miss his contributions.


----------



## DocHolliday

Yes, very odd. Hope all is well.


----------



## srivats

Photos of the new alden indys are out:

Photos of the new alden indys are out:

(click for much bigger picture)


----------



## MickCollins1916

Speaking of Indys, busted out my favs, the whiskey shell Indy boots today.


----------



## Danny

BB PTB in #8 Cordovan [Alden]


----------



## Danny

This brings up a query...regarding lacing shoes. Do you start the lacing with the lace under the lowest eyelet or over it? I never knew if there was a protocol for doing it one particular way.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Love the Indy boots Alan, I'm going to have to get some quick before the price increase here.


----------



## wingtip

AlanC, real fine shoes. How long you had them?


----------



## ds23pallas

Wednesday - Alden Tassels in # 8:


Thursday - Alden Longwings in Whiskey:


----------



## AlanC

wingtip said:


> AlanC, real fine shoes. How long you had them?


Thanks. I've been wearing them both for about a year. The Nettletons are decades old, though.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Danny said:


> This brings up a query...regarding lacing shoes. Do you start the lacing with the lace under the lowest eyelet or over it? I never knew if there was a protocol for doing it one particular way.


I'm not sure what's "right" but I start my laces over the lowest set of eyelets on bluchers but under for oxfords (bals). After that, I just do the regular alternating cross-over lacing.
.
.


----------



## KennethB

AAF-8AF said:


> I'm not sure what's "right" but I start my laces over the lowest set of eyelets on bluchers but under for oxfords (bals). After that, I just do the regular alternating cross-over lacing.
> .


Knock yourself out choosing one of the 33 methods documented here:
https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/lacingmethods.htm

I like 'over-under' lacing, because I think it reduces the friction and wear and tear on the lace holes:
https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/overunderlacing.htm

Whether to start over, or under, depends both on the lacing technique and the number of lace holes (odd/even).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dack's Duffering longwings in pebble grain (made by Cheaney). The socks are tan coloured, but look white in this photo.

https://img74.imageshack.us/i/copyofdufferinatwork.jpg/


----------



## srivats

Doctor Damage said:


> Dack's Duffering longwings in pebble grain (made by Cheaney). The socks are tan coloured, but look white in this photo.
> 
> https://img74.imageshack.us/i/copyofdufferinatwork.jpg/


Those look really nice.


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-#8 shell chukkas today


----------



## AlanC

AE Fifth Avenues


----------



## eagle2250

This AM at Church it was AE McAllisters, in walnut calf and this afternoon and evening, it's my Lucchese ranch boots, in a distressed natural calf...please note, the distressing is primarily an aftermarket application!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden LHS #8
Marcoliani argyles (my first pair!)









.
.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great shoes and (LOL!), as an added bonus, your socks coordinate so well with your carpeting!


----------



## AAF-8AF

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great shoes and (LOL!), as an added bonus, your socks coordinate so well with your carpeting!


LOL + 1! Yeah, I noticed that, too, when I took the picture. This industrial workplace carpeting is also effective at hiding just about any tiny object you drop on it.
.
.


----------



## chiamdream

New Eastlands. Not pictured: huge blister on my left heel from walking around in them yesterday. I think they're going to break in quite nicely.


----------



## babycatcher

Nice LHS and Eastland's (ouch though!) 

Today:










Alden long wing, ravello


----------



## Hoof

AE suede captoes


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dack's/Cheaney "Turner II" brogues, worn Sunday and Monday on my scouting trip to North Bay, ON. The leaves are turning, once you get another full line of latitude north...

https://img2.imageshack.us/i/turnerii.jpg/


----------



## Hoof

AE old clifton


----------



## chiamdream

The wingtips in this thread are making me very jealous. Missed out on an old pair of light brown Florsheim Imperial longwings on eBay the other day that went for something like $16 - should have committed.

Today, my Bass Gilmans. Admittedly, I don't have any experience with AE or Alden-quality shoes yet, but I've been seriously happy with these. Picked them up for ~$70 from Piperlime a few months ago.










edit: old CTA tokens in the slots.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Clarks Desert boot (Beeswax)*


----------



## MickCollins1916

A-#8 shell longwings on this fine Friday.


----------



## Hoof

AE Bradley shell cordovan


----------



## AlanC

Bass Camps


----------



## AlanC

E.T. Wright by Sanders monks


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Glad to see you are back posting! We have missed you!


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^Very nice

These are breaking in nicely. I am very fond of the crepe sole in terms of comfort:










Alden LWB, ravello


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shoe. Also, I do like the crepe sole.


----------



## MickCollins1916

__
https://flic.kr/p/4007511937

Have not posted a pic in ages. Wearing my #8 shell longwings today.


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar NST
Argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Mac: Your shells look great, as always! As chance would have it, today I am wearing my dark brown calf Alden NST's. You have great taste!

PS: Welcome back! I missed seeing you post for awhile, there.


----------



## Ron_A

Mac is back with a vengeance!! Great display of shell cordovan and argyles.


----------



## Hoof

AE Hillcrest chestnut calf


----------



## mcarthur

Ron and Eagle,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello chukkas
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

^I love those chukkas. It's good to have you back. It was tough sledding for us to try to keep the footwear thread going without you!


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello chukkas
> Argyles OTC


Uncle, it's a pleasure to see you! Beautiful chukkas.:icon_smile_big:

A-cigar shell LWB today for this guy.


----------



## Hoof

Florsheim B&H


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^I love those chukkas. It's good to have you back. It was tough sledding for us to try to keep the footwear thread going without you!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Uncle, it's a pleasure to see you! Beautiful chukkas.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> A-cigar shell LWB today for this guy.


thank you! I like your shoes. what happen to picture?


----------



## mcarthur

^nice to see B&H in the Wasatch


----------



## Hoof

mcarthur said:


> ^nice to see B&H in the Wasatch


Thats how I like them around here.


----------



## AlanC

Grenson chukkas


----------



## obiwan

Alden Ravello LWB today.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's Alden Long wings, in Alpine grained tan calf...thank-you LeatherSoul. They are magnificent!


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Grenson chukkas


nice chukkas! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

obiwan said:


> Alden Ravello LWB today.


B&H in ravello is o/s


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's Alden Long wings, in Alpine grained tan calf...thank-you LeatherSoul. They are magnificent!


enjoy wearing! they look good on LS website


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar straight tip blucher
Argyles OTC


----------



## Mike147

*Modified Last Porn*

My collection so far - sure, they're all on the same last and all from the same store. However, they are all comfortable and accomodate my Orthotics - so they make me happy

Always looking to add variety - I was ready to pull the trigger on a pair of wingtips from Moulded Shoe, but Wingtips just don't fit me well for some reason (strange). I'm about to add a pair of INDY Boots on the Modified Last and maybe an NST in Black Calf or a 'Punched' Cap Toe in Black Calf (Both on Modified Last). Hopefully this pic comes out - not an experienced photo poster..

I am wearing my brown medallion cap toe boots right now...


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey wing tip
Argyles OTC


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey wing tip
> Argyles OTC


What's going on with the heel there?

nice patina, btw.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> What's going on with the heel there?
> 
> nice patina, btw.


thank you
all is fine with the heel


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy NST boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*New Brown Leavitt Weejuns- Pardon the poor picture quality*

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img00187p.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img25/img00187p.jpg/1/

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/img00188z.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img34/img00188z.jpg/1/

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img00189m.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img24/img00189m.jpg/1/


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello NST boots
Argyles OTC


----------



## nick.mccann

Florsheim Loafers without socks. I should probably buy some socks.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello NST boots
> Argyles OTC


Fantastic boots, Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Fantastic boots, Uncle.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar PTB
Argyles OTC


----------



## greekgeek

AlanC said:


> E.T. Wright by Sanders monks


Nice monks there, bit off the beaten path.


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey chukkas
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden #8 shell straight tip blucher









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden #8 shell straight tip blucher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


I like your cap toes with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> I like your cap toes with argyles


Thanks, Mac. I like your cigar LWB's -- I was enjoying mine yesterday.
.
.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*EG Malvern 'fall*

The Crab is back. And he is ready to party.

EG Malvern Twill, Dark Oak/Mink Suede, 82 last.
Purple label flannels, Wal-Mart OTC socks (pretty nice actually).
Much darker in real life, flash lightens considerably:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey chukkas
> Argyles OTC


Smooth!!

Like buddah!!


----------



## babycatcher

CC--welcome back!

A Continuous Lean is worth checking out today everyone.

BC


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> Smooth!!
> 
> Like buddah!!


Thank you

AAF-
Thank you

CC,
Thank you for posting your good looking EG


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> The Crab is back. And he is ready to party.
> 
> EG Malvern Twill, Dark Oak/Mink Suede, 82 last.
> Purple label flannels, Wal-Mart OTC socks (pretty nice actually).
> Much darker in real life, flash lightens considerably:


Very nice to have you back CC. Are those EG's new? very stylish with your flannels and socks.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Thanks Tony, hope you are well. Yes, brand new, first time wearing today. My first pair ever from ebay, from a great seller.

Hi Mac and BC, good to be back, missed posting and seeing everyone's shoes. 

More to come...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reds & Tops

Not as spectacular as Mac's Cigar LWBs, but here are my Florsheim Imperials

https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo92re.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^I like your B&H


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar chukkas
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Alden flex-welt chukka in snuff suede


----------



## jst

Nice shoes and photo.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Alan, Uncle - great looking shoes. 

Alan, what brand of jeans are those? - Scratch that, saw it in the WAYWT thread.


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ Thanks Tony, hope you are well. Yes, brand new, first time wearing today. My first pair ever from ebay, from a great seller.
> 
> Hi Mac and BC, good to be back, missed posting and seeing everyone's shoes.
> 
> More to come...:icon_smile_big:


Great price I hope. I have been lucky on ebay a couple of times. Soemtimes you can get great deals.


----------



## mcarthur

R & T,
Thank you

Alan,
Nice chukkas


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ forgot how many nice Aldens you have *mac*, and so well kept.

great chukkas *AlanC*.

Yes *Tony* good price on those EGs imo. I am getting hooked on ebay- found some really nice flannels, shirts, etc...

tonight, John Lobb 'Ashley' unlined loafer, Misty Green Calf. Hand sewn apron and reverse hidden split toe.

The Jeans are standard AGs but they look rather like mom jeans in these pics unfortunately, oh well they are comfy...


----------



## wingtip

*res and tops*

nice florsheims


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks WT. They're fun to wear.


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy Plain toe boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy wing tip boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## jasonfoote303

mcarthur said:


> A-burgundy Plain toe boot
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful boots! Are those the ones with the crepe sole? I'm anxiously waiting for my pair to come in to Leathersoul.


----------



## mcarthur

jasonfoote303 said:


> Beautiful boots! Are those the ones with the crepe sole? I'm anxiously waiting for my pair to come in to Leathersoul.


Thank you
The boot is on the commando sole. I have found that the crepe sole is very comfortable


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Mac -- gorgeous boots and LHS up there ^

Today for me: Alden for BB LHS #8. Soooooo comfy.









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Mac -- gorgeous boots and LHS up there ^
> 
> Today for me: Alden for BB LHS #8. Soooooo comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


thank you
I like your LHS with argyles


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ forgot how many nice Aldens you have *mac*, and so well kept.
> 
> great chukkas *AlanC*.
> 
> Yes *Tony* good price on those EGs imo. I am getting hooked on ebay- found some really nice flannels, shirts, etc...
> 
> tonight, John Lobb 'Ashley' unlined loafer, Misty Green Calf. Hand sewn apron and reverse hidden split toe.
> 
> The Jeans are standard AGs but they look rather like mom jeans in these pics unfortunately, oh well they are comfy...


Nice! I have the JL Ashley in squirrel Calf. I am wearing mine today in the office with a pair of incotex cotton chinos. I love these shoes.


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> I like your LHS with argyles


Thank you.
.
.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Thanks *Tony*, I love them too, would like to get the squirrel tan also...

From a couple days ago, some Saint Crispins, in honor of Saint Crispin's Day

model 522, chisel toe, shell cordovan. They have a seamless heel and a wood-pegged waist which I dig :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shoe
Keep it going


----------



## Got Shell?

What is the color of that shell? It looks similar to polo dark brown. Maybe more mahogany-ish? Nice work everyone. Haven't had time to post a pic lately but I'm wearing my whiskey lhs's today and will post a pic soon.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Got Shell? said:


> What is the color of that shell? It looks similar to polo dark brown. Maybe more mahogany-ish? Nice work everyone. Haven't had time to post a pic lately but I'm wearing my whiskey lhs's today and will post a pic soon.


It is Horween shell and I think Saint Crispins calls it 'antique cognac'. It is not quite as deep brown as the Polo cordovan since I have some of those to compare.


----------



## babycatcher

I really have been enjoying all the outstanding posts on this page. 

Today:










Alden PTB, brown suede


----------



## AlanC

CrackedCrab said:


> From a couple days ago, some Saint Crispins, in honor of Saint Crispin's Day
> 
> model 522, chisel toe, shell cordovan. They have a seamless heel and a wood-pegged waist which I dig :icon_smile_big:


CC, those are spectacular (and I'm sure, real :icon_smile_wink.


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ Thanks *Tony*, I love them too, would like to get the squirrel tan also...
> 
> From a couple days ago, some Saint Crispins, in honor of Saint Crispin's Day
> 
> model 522, chisel toe, shell cordovan. They have a seamless heel and a wood-pegged waist which I dig :icon_smile_big:


Another great looking shoe. I love the last and chiseled toe. How did you get the right fit? I don't know anywhere that you can try on St. Crispins. Did they send you a sample shoe and then make up the SC for you?


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks guys...

*Tony* this is my 3d pair of SCs. Couple yrs. ago I sent in hard copy foot traces and determined my size via emails. They are great to work with. Turns out my size is same # as EG size, and F 1/2 standard width in their regular last. The fit is dead on perfect in the first 2 pairs, most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. You can also specify details like thick sole, metal tips, etc... and make sure to get the lasted trees.

This last for the 522 is different and I was told it runs big and wide, which indeed it does, and they recommended going down a width to E 1/2. I should have done this in hindsight, but I always fear things becoming too small/narrow, so I went with F 1/2, and I keep hearing your foot gets bigger and wider as you age so that factored in to my decision too. They gave me an extra very thin leather insole which I use, and I also go with a slightly thicker sock, and they fit fine that way.

I think the next pair will be some boots back on the regular last. :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^ nice whiskey mac

I wore my first owned pair of EG's today.


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks CC for the info. 

Yesterday I snagged a pair of the Darlton SC wingtips on sale at the Ralph Lauren store for 40% off plus another 15%. This made the shoe almost 50% off the $795 price tag. BTW, all C&J Ralph Lauren shoes are on sale. If you don't have the extra 15% card just mention it to the sales person and you will get it.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ^ nice whiskey mac
> 
> I wore my first owned pair of EG's today.


thank you
good looking EG


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Thanks CC for the info.
> 
> Yesterday I snagged a pair of the Darlton SC wingtips on sale at the Ralph Lauren store for 40% off plus another 15%. This made the shoe almost 50% off the $795 price tag. BTW, all C&J Ralph Lauren shoes are on sale. If you don't have the extra 15% card just mention it to the sales person and you will get it.


good hunting!


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## Tonyp

Great shoe Mac. I got a pair of those for my Birthday last month.

CC- I have the same shoes in antique chestnut from PRLPL. They are called the McKay but I think EG has another name for them. I love mine too!:icon_smile:


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Tony* great score on the Darltons, those shoes are PROPER.

Your Mckays in Chestnut sound great too...I'd like to hunt some down.

I'm wearing John Lobb Chambords right now , I'll take a pic and post after I get home from work.


----------



## Tonyp

Hey CC, When I saw yours a while back I knew I was destined to get a pair. I am wearing a pair of Stefan Obi red/black 5 eyelet derbys. Don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Tony it's easy you should start posting pics...there are directions somewhere on the site or pm me...


----------



## CrackedCrab

Lobb Chambord in black, and some nice heavy Polo flannels I got on ebay:


----------



## ecox

BB (Alden) PTB in #8 shell.

-Erik


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Great shoe Mac. I got a pair of those for my Birthday last month.
> 
> CC- I have the same shoes in antique chestnut from PRLPL. They are called the McKay but I think EG has another name for them. I love mine too!:icon_smile:


thank you. Belated happy birthday


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ nice PTB ecox, and nice Ravello mac

Lobb Luffield, dark brown museum calf. The flash makes them look more mottled than in real light. With purple label dark charcoal flannels.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you
nice looking shoes would like to see another picture


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ mac here's a side view from my photobucket archive, sometime last year:


----------



## Tonyp

CC: you are bringing out the heavy artillary. I love the luffield. A great shoe.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ mac here's a side view from my photobucket archive, sometime last year:


thank you-good looking shoe


----------



## srivats

ecox said:


> BB (Alden) PTB in #8 shell.
> 
> -Erik


I love this pic .. nice patina on the shells. How old are they?


----------



## eagle2250

There are times when I really wish I could master the challenges of posting pictures herein. Today I am wearing a pair of, positively gleaming, Alden black shell PTB's, with the commando sole...well it is raining outside! 

Thanks Uncle Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> There are times when I really wish I could master the challenges of posting pictures herein. Today I am wearing a pair of, positively gleaming, Alden black shell PTB's, with the commando sole...well it is raining outside!
> 
> Thanks Uncle Mac!


Nephew,
Thank you
I like those shoes especially with the six eyelets and the commando sole. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar tassels
Argyles OTC


----------



## chiamdream

Nothing too exciting - just an old pair of beeswax Clarks DB, but I thought I'd take the opportunity to show off my festive Halloween GoldToe socks.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^*mac *-- are thoes 6 eye commandos a limited run from AOC, or can you still get them? Also, whay last, Barrie or Plaza? I like them a lot.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
The shoes are on the plaza last which I purchased from AoC in 2006. Of course an excellent example of B&H


----------



## CrackedCrab

thank you for the info mac, AOC has very nice models on the Plaza.
Enjoy


----------



## JDC

chiamdream, I don't check into this thread very often, but IMO that's some sweet GTH there. Great look.


----------



## toadinthehole

I meant to post this here - try again! - 
I'm not wearing them yet, but will be from the day they arrive to the end of spring!
For those of us who still like to dress well but may also have an outdoor life (visiting the races, steeplechases etc) It can be tough to remain both smart and practical. I have always struggled (mentally) with wearing a good pair of leather soled dress boots in a muddy field but I think I have just found the answer!
I have looked at the tall Dubarry boots before which have become almost a uniform in our area now, and they don't quite work for me. But they have just brought out a very nicely shaped gentlemen's leather ankle boot (The Wicklow) which is suitable for outdoor use (Goretex lined, weatherproof leather etc) and rubber soles. https://www.dubarry.us/product/271
I purchased the rougher brown walnut boots in this link but they make a mahogany and an all black. This could be my new favourite thing gentlemen!


----------



## AlanC

Alden Indys


----------



## ecox

srivats said:


> I love this pic .. nice patina on the shells. How old are they?


10 years or so.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AlanC said:


> Alden Indys


Very sharp Alan.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Those are awesome


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
Your Indy boots are looking good. It is a good day for Indy boots


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar Indy boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

^Mine may look good, but yours look better!


----------



## Reds & Tops

It's a fantastic day for Indy boots. Mac, those are spectacular.


----------



## mcarthur

R & T & Alan,
Thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ nice Indys AlanC and mac, I need to get some of those...

Tonight I'm staying home handing out Halloween candy, watching baseball, and wearing UGGS:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

Nice whiskey^^

Quoddy 3 eye blucher mocs from South Willard in LA, Chromexal brown Horween leather:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you
Good to see that you survived halloween


----------



## CrackedCrab

yes barely, those kids ate me out of house and home, 6 big bags of candy...


----------



## srivats

^ those quoddys are awesome. I really love horween brown chromexel. Waiting to get an indy boot in that leather in spring.


----------



## Crownship

Good to see the Footwear Thread is alive and well.

Time to bring in some of the Crownship fleet.
I'll be adding some of the shoe pics I had taken since summer along with the current photos.

Oct. 18















This was taken off our balcony at a resort in Colorado Springs.
I can't miss a great photo op for my shoes.
You can see the mountains have no snow at this time.

Alden cap toe
Black shell cordovan

Oct.20








This was taken at Seven Falls in Colorado.
Allen Edmonds 'Traveler'

Oct.21








Wednesday we woke up to light snow and some on the mountain.
Sunday it was high 70s, Wednesday it was 30s and snow. Yuck!
I knew then we had to escape Colorado because it was beginning to look like Minnesota. It was way too early for snow.

Allen Edmonds 'Stanford'
brown suede chukkas


----------



## Reds & Tops

CC those Quoddy's are very sharp. 

Mac, nice whiskey.


----------



## hq0002

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello LWB
> Argyles OTC


great color


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you for posting and welcome back to the fleet

R&T & HQ,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello full strap
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Yesterday, C&J semi-brogues:


----------



## Crownship

Nov.1









Allen Edmonds 'Leeds'
plain toe blucher
brown shell cord.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Gentlemen I have chosen to meet this Monday with courage, bolstered of course by wearing John Lobb Welhams, in black calf, on the 8000 last:

















"_Fear tastes like a rusty knife and do not let her into your house. Courage tastes of blood. Stand up straight. Admire the world. Relish the love of a gentle woman. Trust in the Lord."_
--John Cheever


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
nice shoes but not my taste

CS,
nice B&H


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden cigar shell NST (Aberdeen)


.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden cigar shell NST (Aberdeen)
> 
> .
> .


thumbs up for cigar NST and argyles


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> thumbs up for cigar NST and argyles


Thank you, sir!


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Gentlemen I have chosen to meet this Monday with courage, bolstered of course by wearing John Lobb Welhams, in black calf, on the 8000 last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_Fear tastes like a rusty knife and do not let her into your house. Courage tastes of blood. Stand up straight. Admire the world. Relish the love of a gentle woman. Trust in the Lord."_
> --John Cheever


Nice shoe. Not my favorite JL but nice. I have a chance to get the JL tiverton in Dark brown misty calf for a good price. What do you think of that shoe. It is a 2 eyelet derby. I really want the Luffield but not the $1500 price tag. Should I wait for a luffield to come along or get the tiverton. It is a Classic line derby on the same 8000 last.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Tony* thanks, these aren't my favorites of the Lobbs I have either, it's funny you mention that. I bought them impulsively from a good friend who works at NM who talked me into them very convincingly... But they have grown on me over time, and are very comfortable. I always notice when wearing them that the quality of calf Lobb uses is flawless.

To your question, I like the Tiverton ok, except for the stitch around the top eyelets. Love the Luffield though as it is sleeker with cleaner lines. It's hard to pass up a good deal, but you might wait for a NM private night sale and hope the Luffield goes on sale then. (I think they rarely go on sale at Lobb boutiques though.)

Today I'm wearing standard issue Polo C&J monks in black calf, with cavalry twill trousers from O'Connells and Pantherella socks.


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks CC. I am going to hold off on the tiverton and wait for the Luffield. It is a much sleeker and cleaner looking shoe.

today I am wearing a pair of MTO Gaziano & Girling Adelaides, medalliaon toe.on the TG 73 last with a chiseled toe in Antique cherry.


----------



## obiwan

Polo WTB in brown shell, ever so comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## WindsorNot

Nice double LWB, Mac!


----------



## CrackedCrab

Threatening rain here today, so I chose a circa mid-90's Alden Brogue.

It's not personal, I told the shoes, just business...


----------



## Reds & Tops

Florsheim Imperial LWs, black pebble calf
J Crew Argyles

https://img269.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo108j.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Nice double LWB, Mac!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Do you carry tingley in your attache case?

R&T,
nice argyles


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *mac* no, I haven't yet warmed to the idea of those overshoes, although I know they are effective and you speak highly of them. For now I just wear older shoes or my Ecco "postman" rubber soled shoes (a term coined by an ex) on rain days.

(False alarm today, no rain at all, still fun to wear vintage Aldens...:icon_smile_big


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell full-strap:


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden shell full-strap:


good looking shoe. you are the fortunate that you can wear the aberdeen last


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> CC,
> Do you carry tingley in your attache case?
> 
> R&T,
> nice argyles


Thanks, uncle.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> good looking shoe. you are the fortunate that you can wear the aberdeen last


Thank you. I have been blessed in many ways.


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> good looking shoe. you are the fortunate that you can wear the aberdeen last


have either of you found that with this shoe, given how low the vamp is, and how much area there is of the opening, that once it breaks in the back gets loose and a little floppy?


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> have either of you found that with this shoe, given how low the vamp is, and how much area there is of the opening, that once it breaks in the back gets loose and a little floppy?


That was not been my experience


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello wing tip
Argyles OTC


----------



## chiamdream

Killer combo, R&T.


----------



## Reds & Tops

chiamdream said:


> Killer combo, R&T.


Thank you


----------



## Reds & Tops

Peal & Co chestnut captoes
RLP socks

https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo109.jpg


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ really nice Peals *Reds*.

And *mac* it appears you have the market cornered on the rare cordovan, well done.

Cool fullstraps *Alan*. The Aberdeen just kills me though.

C&J for Polo Ash, got'em at a fire sale price from Shoebacca. I think that is the best name ever for a shoe store.


----------



## Tonyp

Nice shoes CC. Love the last and pebble grain. I tried Shoebacca last time you posted these and found nothing of value.

Nice Wingtips Uncle. what last are those? Not the Barrie, right?


----------



## mcarthur

Tony,
Thank you
I believe the wing tip is on the plaza last

CC,
Thank you
I like your PTB

R&T,
nice cap toes


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thank you, Mac


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar cap toe boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *Tony* I think Polo models show up only very rarely on Shoebacca.

*Mac* those boots are gorgeous.

Casual Friday calls for AOC limited run NST Aldens, Plaza last, storm welt and commando sole:


----------



## babycatcher

^ very nice! From A of C?

Fall is here---a good crisp day for longwings and moleskins:










Alden LWB, ravello


----------



## Reds & Tops

Let the shell parade continue:

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo114f.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ *Tony* I think Polo models show up only very rarely on Shoebacca.
> 
> *Mac* those boots are gorgeous.
> 
> Casual Friday calls for AOC limited run NST Aldens, Plaza last, storm welt and commando sole:


thank you! I like your NST


----------



## mcarthur

R&T,
nice B&H

BC,
thumbs up for ravello LWB and argyles


----------



## Tonyp

Hey guys its Friday. Casual at that. Mac your shoes always look as if they came right out of the box. Great patina and shine. I use your method with success. CC I got those from AoC as well great shoe.

Today I am wearing my Darlton SC wingtips from RL. They are really good looking. Marcoliani OTC argyles and Navy cords from Hickey Freeman. The weather is a cool 66 F.


----------



## AlanC

Keith Highlander saddles, USA made. I've not worn these in ages, and thought they needed a day out:


----------



## Orgetorix

^ I keep hoping the look of black/burgundy saddles will grow on me, but I still just can't get into them. Unfortunate, since I like the saddle design and that color combo is by far the most common.


----------



## AlanC

Hmmm. Maybe that's why I don't wear mine too often. I got these NOS on ebay for around $30, so the investment was low. Keep an eye on Leather Soul. They've done a fantastic leather and suede saddle from Alden. Of course, it ain't cheap.


----------



## Tonyp

Good looking Saddle shoes. The leather looks very nice. For $30 you can't go wrong. I only wear saddle shoes when I play golf.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Hey guys its Friday. Casual at that. Mac your shoes always look as if they came right out of the box. Great patina and shine. I use your method with success. CC I got those from AoC as well great shoe.
> 
> Today I am wearing my Darlton SC wingtips from RL. They are really good looking. Marcoliani OTC argyles and Navy cords from Hickey Freeman. The weather is a cool 66 F.


thank you! enjoy wearing your wing tips with argyles.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> Of course, it ain't cheap.


Yeah, that's the problem. I am.


----------



## greekgeek

Great looking pair. KH put out some incredible shoes.


AlanC said:


> Keith Highlander saddles, USA made. I've not worn these in ages, and thought they needed a day out:


----------



## CrackedCrab

The weekend has unleashed my inner British mod. Well, sort of.

EG 'Newmarket' Chelsea Boot, 202 last, Dark Oak, single sole:


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy LHS
Wool socks OTC


----------



## eagle2250

^^
CrackedCrab: Gazing at your EG Newmarket Chelsea's, I'm in love...with the boots, just the boots! 

Uncle Mac: Your Alden #8 shell cord LHS's are stunning. They set the bar for the brand and the design! Mine have yet to look quite as good but, they are getting there!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> CrackedCrab: Gazing at your EG Newmarket Chelsea's, I'm in love...with the boots, just the boots!
> 
> Uncle Mac: Your Alden #8 shell cord LHS's are stunning. They set the bar for the brand and the design! Mine have yet to look quite as good but, they are getting there!


Thank you. I have the advantage that these shoes recently have come back from Alden restoration. In addition, they are my oldest pair that I presently own.
Sorry about your Saturday lose. The wildcats beat the hawkeyes


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey Indy boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Alden suede monks


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Thank you. I have the advantage that these shoes recently have come back from Alden restoration. In addition, they are my oldest pair that I presently own.
> Sorry about your Saturday lose. The wildcats beat the hawkeyes


Given those LHS's are the oldest pair in your collection, their pristine appearance certainly attests to the effectiveness of the mcarthur method of shell cord maintenance!

Your Wildcats did indeed, perform admirably on the Saturday, past, against the previously undefeated Hawkeyes. Though sadly, as much cannot be said about my Nittany Lions...why, it's enough to give JoePa an additional grey hair or two.  Thanks for the condolences!


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey PTB
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

*eagle, *thank you for the compliments on the boots, I am totally ok with man/man shoe love.
*
Alan*, already commented on nice monks, but love that Filson bag.

*Mac* I have that same shoe but yours look so much better...

Today we all have to face Monday again, and I'm doing a little penance by wearing the Aberdeen last, BB/Alden #8 shell:


----------



## ds23pallas

Thoreau-ly innapropriate footwear for Walden Pond:


----------



## Got Shell?

Are those faded #8's? Beatiful color.


----------



## Tonyp

Nice Alden tassels CC. Are they from BB? They have the stitching on the heel. I love that extra. It looks better. Mine are the same. Today wearing a pair of Sutor Mantallasi Split toe bluchers in an antique mustard color. A little narrow in the last on my left foot, so I know what you mean by Aberdeen last pain!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thanks, yes *Tony* they are BB. I think that heel stitching is exclusive to BB tassels by agreement with Alden and is called foxing. I agree it looks better. C&J for Polo do it even better as it is rounder and looks nicer and more hand finished. I'll post mine again soon.

Aberdeen last isn't so bad on these -- compared to my calf ones it's very tolerable. I think cordovan runs slightly bigger than calf in all Aldens is the reason.

Your Sutors sound great, let's get you posting pics, it's easy!:teacha:


----------



## Crownship

mcarthur said:


> CC,
> nice shoes but not my taste
> 
> CS,
> nice B&H


Thank you.

Great display of whiskey the past 2 days.


----------



## Got Shell?

Still on my Darlton kick, my pennies in dark brown shell. They go great with jeans.


----------



## Crownship

Nov3

















Allen Edmonds "MacNeil"
long wings
black shell cordovan

Nov8
















Allen Edmonds "Fairway"
spectators
brown smooth and grain calf


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> *eagle, *thank you for the compliments on the boots, I am totally ok with man/man shoe love.
> *
> Alan*, already commented on nice monks, but love that Filson bag.
> 
> *Mac* I have that same shoe but yours look so much better...
> 
> Today we all have to face Monday again, and I'm doing a little penance by wearing the Aberdeen last, BB/Alden #8 shell:


thank you! I like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

CS,
nice display of B&H

GS,
nice pennies


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello medallion tip
Argyles OTC


----------



## ds23pallas

Got Shell? said:


> Are those faded #8's? Beatiful color.


They are indeed my old and well-worn longwings in #8.

Brown Weejun Leavitts I picked up in Freeport, Maine for $55. The leather used for the brown shoes is much nicer than the brush off used for burgundy and black. Old Range Rover used as footrest.


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello chukkas
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello medallion tip
> Argyles OTC





mcarthur said:


> A-ravello chukkas
> Argyles OTC


Beautiful ravellos this week, Uncle! I was hoping to wear my ravello LWB today for a small gathering I've arranged at Alden DC, but it turned out to be a soggy day 
.
.


----------



## babycatcher

Great to see all the regulars on one page! Keep up the great posts....

Today:










Alden PTB boot, #8


----------



## Asterix

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello chukkas
> Argyles OTC


I'm drooling in the mouth! That is an awesome looking pair of Alden chukkas.


----------



## closerlook

Asterix said:


> I'm drooling in the mouth! That is an awesome looking pair of Alden chukkas.


I am always impressed also with Mac's dramatic cuffs. Looks great with the full cut of some of the plain toe Aldens (and with everything else, really).

Mac, do you wear an E width? your Aldens often have a very nice full and substantial look.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Beautiful ravellos this week, Uncle! I was hoping to wear my ravello LWB today for a small gathering I've arranged at Alden DC, but it turned out to be a soggy day
> .
> .


thank you
consider tingley's


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook & asterix
thank you
D width

BC,
I like your PT boot
nice shine


----------



## CrackedCrab

Ok, as much as I like EG/Lobb, I am completely enamored with these Alden 2 tone cordovan saddle shoes. Inaugural wearing today, and I just love them. Easily one of my favorite shoes right out of the box...color, fit, style everything. I got them on a lark from Tom at Leather Soul and never thought I would like them this much. Highly recommended, 5 shoe horns (out of five):teacha: Edit: the red socks are not that nuclear bright in real life it's the flash....


----------



## JDC

Sweet. I bet those shoes never thought they'd meet GTH red socks. What brand are they?


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thank you Frank, those are Carolina Artisans 89% cashmere socks, and wow they really are bright in those pics. In real life it's more like a cranberry. Albeit a very bright red cranberry:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JDC

Thought I recognized them. They're a bit of a collector's item now, since C.A. went out of business. I went back to Pantherella for my cashmeres.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ yes too bad CA went out of business, but Pantherella is quite nice, saw some of their cashmeres at Neimans today actually, very nice colors, may get some at the next sale.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Enjoy wearing your good looking saddle shoes


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks mac! I was inspired by your bright socks with the nice medallion tip Ravellos a few posts up^^


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell NST


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
good looking burgundy NST


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden ravello LWB today.









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF,
thumbs up for ravello LWB with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey NST
Argyles OTC


----------



## Got Shell?

When I saw the awesome revello longwings and whiskey and #8 nst's, I couldn't resist posting my whiskey lhs's on my feet today. Can you spot the whiskey nst's?


----------



## Reds & Tops

^ Love it


----------



## CrackedCrab

Alden NST in black cordovan.

Polo loden green flannels and Falke socks.

Note: the Aberdeen last is more comfortable in laceups for me than in slip-ons, so these are way more comfortable than my tassels, not sure why...


----------



## chiamdream

I don't know why I keep wearing these shoes on days when I have to schlep all over town; they have to be among the least comfortable shoes I've ever owned. Oh well. They're starting to break in pretty nicely, IMO.


----------



## Tonyp

Great looking shoes guys. CC I love the red socks, I handled some at NM last night but they were so thick I would not be able to wear them with alot of my shoes. Need some cashmere that aren't so thick. The saddle shoes always look great with denim.


----------



## CrackedCrab

thanks Tony... just love those saddles. I actually started buying the thicker cashmere socks specifically for the Barrie last shoes in my closet and the one pair of Saint Crispins that is roomy. It works perfectly. I agree thin cashmere would be a great lux item.

Real time damage report...just sat down quickly in my office chair and tore the left pocket of those greeen flannels. The office environment has become increasingly hazardous for me.

More later after the tailor Charlie at the dry cleaners is called in to fix these...


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> When I saw the awesome revello longwings and whiskey and #8 nst's, I couldn't resist posting my whiskey lhs's on my feet today. Can you spot the whiskey nst's?


I like your whiskey LHS and I see my whiskey NST


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Alden NST in black cordovan.
> 
> Polo loden green flannels and Falke socks.
> 
> Note: the Aberdeen last is more comfortable in laceups for me than in slip-ons, so these are way more comfortable than my tassels, not sure why...


It was a good day for NST. The whiskey is on the barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello NST boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> A-ravello NST boot
> Argyles OTC


Very nice! I think NST boots are a great look!
.
.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Great NST boots, is that a new model mac or special run...

John Lobb Chambord in Meleze brown buffalo grain (not real buffalo I am told). Check the big lug soles for urban adventuring:aportnoy::


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Very nice! I think NST boots are a great look!
> .
> .


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
good looking shoes
The ravello NST boots were a special run


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thank you mac. Your boots indeed had that 'special run' look to them.

I know I just posted these, but I am wearing them again because I am smitten.

I just changed out of my work clothes, showered quick, put on a quart of St. Johns Bay rum and laced up the saddles. I am now headed out on the town. Lock up your supermodels, you have been warned.


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like your saddle shoes. Have a good time tonight


----------



## closerlook

mac,
where do you get these otc argyles?

I could use some for my wider barrie lasts.



mcarthur said:


> A-ravello NST boot
> Argyles OTC


----------



## Got Shell?

Those saddles are sublime, there is not another saddle shoe on earth that I'd rather have.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> mac,
> where do you get these otc argyles?
> 
> I could use some for my wider barrie lasts.


Ben Silver


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks *mac*, had fun last night wearing the saddles, but did not find any suitable candidates to become Mrs. Crab.

^^ *Got Shell* thanks, I never had a pair of saddles before and got them on a lark form Leather Soul, and lucked out, my size was on sale. They are fast becoming my favorite Aldens, and close to my favorite overall casual shoe. The Barrie last is also perfect for my thicker cashmere and wool socks.:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

A-burgundy cap toe boot
Wool socks OTC


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Thanks *mac*, had fun last night wearing the saddles, but did not find any suitable candidates to become Mrs. Crab.
> 
> ^^ *Got Shell* thanks, I never had a pair of saddles before and got them on a lark form Leather Soul, and lucked out, my size was on sale. They are fast becoming my favorite Aldens, and close to my favorite overall casual shoe. The Barrie last is also perfect for my thicker cashmere and wool socks.:teacha:


You will be successful in this endovour


----------



## mcarthur

Burgundy PT boot
Argyles OTC


----------



## jasonfoote303

Nice PTB's Mac!

I wore my new ones today for a hike in Muir Woods. I decided to make this pair one to beat up a little bit.

Alden for Leathersoul PTB with plantation crepe sole in #8.


----------



## mcarthur

^^thank you! I like your boots. Enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

Whiskey LWB
Argyles OTC


----------



## babycatcher

^very nice Uncle.

Just a shade darker










A ravello LWB


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ nice PTB boots up there mac & jason, and great Ravello bc.

Saint Crispin's model 316 saddle brogue, antique cognac shell cordovan:


----------



## mcarthur

BC & CC,
Thank you
Good looking shoes


----------



## srivats

My footwear today:
(colors are very true to life)

Can anyone guess the maker, and the age of the shoes?


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Those are really nice srivats. I won't venture a guess but I bet there's a good story behind them


----------



## WingtipTom

srivats said:


> My footwear today:
> (colors are very true to life)
> 
> Can anyone guess the maker, and the age of the shoes?


Are those Allen-Edmonds "Boulevards"? Possibly from the 50s.


----------



## srivats

WingtipTom said:


> Are those Allen-Edmonds "Boulevards"? Possibly from the 50s.


WOW. 100% right. They are from the mid-70s. How in the WORLD did you figure that out so quickly?:icon_hailthee:

AE discontinued this model in early 80s.


----------



## HistoryDoc

mcarthur said:


> Whiskey LWB
> Argyles OTC


Every time I see your shoes in whiskey I wonder why we don't see more dress shoes in whiskey. The color is superb.


----------



## WingtipTom

srivats said:


> WOW. 100% right. They are from the mid-70s. How in the WORLD did you figure that out so quickly?:icon_hailthee:
> 
> AE discontinued this model in early 80s.


What can I say...I'm a fan of AE. It's a shame they discontinued this model...it's very sophisticated and handsome. Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## srivats

WingtipTom said:


> What can I say...I'm a fan of AE. It's a shame they discontinued this model...it's very sophisticated and handsome. Enjoy wearing them!


Thank you.

:icon_hailthee:to your knowledge of AE shoes.


----------



## TommyDawg

*My first Aldens!*

The 2816 in tan.

Tom


----------



## mcarthur

HistoryDoc said:


> Every time I see your shoes in whiskey I wonder why we don't see more dress shoes in whiskey. The color is superb.


thank you. I have observed that their are numerous whiskey dress shoes i.e. wing tip, LWB,
PTB, chukka, NST, LHS, full strap slip on etc


----------



## AlanC

TommyDawg said:


> The 2816 in tan.
> 
> Tom


Nice choice! Plaza last?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Nice choice! Plaza last?


I second. enjoy wearing


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^Those are really nice srivats. I won't venture a guess but I bet there's a good story behind them


Thank you ... you bet there are stories


----------



## AAF-8AF

^^^ Very nice AE's, Sri!

I'm sporting AE MacNeil burgundy shell today.









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

AAF,
nice B&H


----------



## Reds & Tops

Tommy D, AAF, Mac - nice display of footwear.


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
waiting for the tale!


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> AAF,
> nice B&H


Thanks, Uncle. I admire your cigars today.



Reds & Tops said:


> Tommy D, AAF, Mac - nice display of footwear.


Thanks!
.
.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip
> Argyles OTC


One of my favorite A- SC styles. would love to obtain a pair alas, I contacted Leathersoul a while back and they are long gone.


----------



## TommyDawg

AlanC said:


> Nice choice! Plaza last?


Correct! Fits very nicely. Not too elongated. 
Thanks Alan and Reds!

Tom


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img94.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo129h.jpg

Black Fleece nubuck and cordovan saddles


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> One of my favorite A- SC styles. would love to obtain a pair alas, I contacted Leathersoul a while back and they are long gone.


maybe we need to work on Tom for his opening of his LA store


----------



## CrackedCrab

I too have asked Tom for U-tips many times, and they are indeed long gone. That is a great shoe mac.

Edit: Tom, Tony and I both would like a pair of Cigar U-tips in celebration of your BH store opening to bring you good luck.


----------



## srivats

My new shell captoes from Rider arrived today - horween mahogany cordovan, danite outsole+stormwelt, blake/rapid construction. Photo taken in sunlight, color is very true to life. I love this color of shell.










Another photo in the shade:










This was the shoe that inspired it:
(from savilerow.jp blog)


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> My new shell captoes from Rider arrived today - horween mahogany cordovan, danite outsole+stormwelt, blake/rapid construction. Photo taken in sunlight, color is very true to life. I love this color of shell.


Gorgeous! Enjoy the heck out of those!!
.
.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

CrackedCrab said:


> I too have asked Tom for U-tips many times, and they are indeed long gone. That is a great shoe mac.
> 
> Edit: Tom, Tony and I both would like a pair of Cigar U-tips in celebration of your BH store opening to bring you good luck.


I wish it were that easy for me to get Cigar! If I could, I would!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ lol thanks Tom. It keeps it fun, the chase for the hard to get models...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy the heck out of those!!


Thank you!

I could not resist wearing them:


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks CC for asking for me. Maybe Tom can get a special run together for all that want that shoe. It is a beauty. Srivats, Those are gorgeous looking. I am waiting for my pair of Wingtip SC in Mocha from Ron. They should be here by Christmas.


----------



## srivats

Tonyp said:


> Thanks CC for asking for me. Maybe Tom can get a special run together for all that want that shoe. It is a beauty. Srivats, Those are gorgeous looking. I am waiting for my pair of Wingtip SC in Mocha from Ron. They should be here by Christmas.


Thanks Tony. Please post pics when you get them. Ron's Mocha is a very nice color, I considered them for my shoes inititally but decided to go with Mahogany. Did you order a boot or a blucher?


----------



## babycatcher

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img94.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo129h.jpg
> 
> Black Fleece nubuck and cordovan saddles


These are really nice. Any idea who the manufacturer is? Are they marked as goodyear welted?

Thanks

BC


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> These are really nice. Any idea who the manufacturer is? Are they marked as goodyear welted?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BC


C&J, I think. Def. goodyear welted. Herer are some better pics:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=148626


----------



## srivats

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img94.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo129h.jpg
> 
> Black Fleece nubuck and cordovan saddles


I dig those socks.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks SRI. 

They are C&J and are definitely Goodyear welted. Solid, comfortable shoes. They originally went for $550. I got them during one of the 25% off sales.


----------



## Tonyp

srivats said:


> Thanks Tony. Please post pics when you get them. Ron's Mocha is a very nice color, I considered them for my shoes inititally but decided to go with Mahogany. Did you order a boot or a blucher?


I got a wing tip blucher. I have a pair of the Rider chukkas in Bombay Calf and love them. I will certainly post a picture when I learn how.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

srivats said:


> I could not resist wearing them:


Awesome Sri!


----------



## srivats

LeatherSOUL said:


> Awesome Sri!


Thanks Tom.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^srivats those shoes are killing it, well done:aportnoy:.

These are serious times my friends, that call for serious shoes. (Well I just noticed that little thistle design thingy is not that serious.)

In any event, I present to you Edward Green's Sandringham on the 606 last, made fresh to order from Leather Soul:


----------



## CrackedCrab

A rare consecutive post by the Crab.

These came to the office today, the best house shoe evar. One of the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn.

'NDC' tassel moccassins, hand sewn. Pictured just out of the box, from the Neiman's Veteran's day sale.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> I too have asked Tom for U-tips many times, and they are indeed long gone. That is a great shoe mac.
> 
> Edit: Tom, Tony and I both would like a pair of Cigar U-tips in celebration of your BH store opening to bring you good luck.


CC,
Thank you

Tom 
We will settle for whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I could not resist wearing them:


good looking shoe. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

^^CC,
I like your EG and NDC tassels moccassins. enjoy wearing


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^srivats those shoes are killing it, well done:aportnoy:.





mcarthur said:


> good looking shoe. enjoy wearing


Thanks CC and Mac.

CC, your EGs are brilliant. What color are those, in EG terminology? I also like the NDC flats - I've been looking for a good house shoe, those will be awesome.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thanks mac and srivats.

The color on the EG is Dark Oak Antique, my all around favorite color for EG:icon_smile:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> Tom
> We will settle for whiskey


You crack me up Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> You crack me up Uncle.


we will further compromise-ravello


----------



## mcarthur

cigar NST
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ that's just plain stupid mac (compliment) :icon_smile_big:

This morning I was searching for my Dovers and could not find them anywhere...Alas, they were hiding in plain sight, and crisis was averted...


----------



## TommyDawg

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ that's just plain stupid mac (compliment) :icon_smile_big:
> 
> This morning I was searching for my Dovers and could not find them anywhere...Alas, they were hiding in plain sight, and crisis was averted...


They were hiding on your feet??:icon_smile_big:
Great shoes!
Tom


----------



## TommyDawg

I dont often post here (only because I lack a sufficient number of shoes in my collection -- working on it :icon_smile_wink. But, here is today's offering. Sanders 'Kilburn', my most basic, everlasting understated shoe I wear. 

Tom


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tom, nice Sanders, keep posting, we need everyone to post to keep the thread vibrant.

LOL on your comments about my shoes, I meant they were right on the bottom shelf in front, but I thought they were another pair so I kept looking...the perils of having lots of dark brown shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
I accept your compliment. To avoid your morning stress-you should consider a name tag on either the shelf or shoe bag or number each shoe and have the list on your blackberry


----------



## mcarthur

TommyDawg said:


> I dont often post here (only because I lack a sufficient number of shoes in my collection -- working on it :icon_smile_wink. But, here is today's offering. Sanders 'Kilburn', my most basic, everlasting understated shoe I wear.
> 
> Tom


nice shine and patina. how old is the shoe?


----------



## jasonfoote303

Grenson Desert Boots today.








I'm liking these so far. I originally wanted the Alden Flex-welts, but they didn't work for my feet. The steel shank clicked around when I stepped.
These feel great and I love the color.

I'm thinking about putting leather soles on these when the crepe gets nasty enough. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks Mac, I will settle for any shell color in the U-tip but black. #8, Whiskey or Ravello. Hint, hint, Tom.

CC great EG's. I love the Dover. I have that shoe in a spectator version.


----------



## TommyDawg

mcarthur said:


> nice shine and patina. how old is the shoe?


Thanks Mac. The shoe is relatively new, about a month or two. But for some reason, the finish did not seem to have much of a pop for right out of the box. I just put my first shine on them yesterday, and it was a noticeable improvement. :icon_smile:

Tom


----------



## AAF-8AF

These shoes are so pristine looking that I now believe there are some unwritten corollaries to the Mac method of maintaining shell cordovan shoes.

C1. Remove selected shoes from closet.
C2. Fasten shoes to feet.
C3. Photograph shoes on feet.
C4. Remove shoes from feet and return to closet.

Just, well, wow!



mcarthur said:


> cigar NST
> Argyles OTC


----------



## AlanC

Grenson chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

^^you made my evening


----------



## Corcovado

Alden long wing bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

^^nice LWB with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

peddle grain burgundy wing tip boot
argyles otc


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *corcovado*, nice LWB

*Mac* is that pebble shell, a rare bird indeed. I will try your shoe catalog system if I ever get organized.

*AlanC* I like the Grensons, always wanted to try Grenson.

Today, AOC limited run NST, Plaza last, black shell, 6 eyelet. I like the heavy look.


----------



## Corcovado

Thanks, CC and Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you
good looking black nst 
i like the plaza last


----------



## ecox

My brand-new Alden cigar chukka.










-Erik


----------



## AAF-8AF

ecox said:


> My brand-new Alden cigar chukka.
> 
> -Erik


Outstanding! Congrats on an awesome pair of shoes. Bring them along to the lunch, eh?
.
.


----------



## ecox

AAF-8AF said:


> Outstanding! Congrats on an awesome pair of shoes. Bring them along to the lunch, eh?
> .
> .


Will do. Kathy mentioned maybe doing a joint meetup with Wm. Fox, too. THAT could be fun!

-Erik


----------



## cecil47

Bass dirty bucs today.


----------



## mcarthur

ecox,
cigar chukkas are good looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> ecox,
> cigar chukkas are good looking shoes. enjoy wearing


Thanks!
-Erik


----------



## jasonfoote303

Finally got my dream shoes! Alden LWB in cigar from Alden SF.

God I love cigar.








One thing I noticed and was ever-so-slightly disappointed about was that on this batch of cigar longwings the welt is dark brown, where on some of the earlier versions the welt was lighter. Either way, I'm so happy to have these!


----------



## mcarthur

JF,
Enjoy wearing your good looking cigar LWB


----------



## eagle2250

Alas, it continues to appear a bit damp and dreary out of doors. So, today it is the Alden All Weather Walkers, in tan, grained calf!


----------



## Corcovado

Patagonia something-or-other that I got for about 60% off. Not at all "trad" I guess but very comfortable. Basically a suede sneaker IMO, but I get more compliments on these shoes than just about any others in the stable.


----------



## ptrck2184

Merlot tassled loafers.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, it continues to appear a bit damp and dreary out of doors. So, today it is the Alden All Weather Walkers, in tan, grained calf!


good looking B&H


----------



## Reds & Tops

jasonfoote303 said:


> Finally got my dream shoes! Alden LWB in cigar from Alden SF.
> 
> God I love cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed and was ever-so-slightly disappointed about was that on this batch of cigar longwings the welt is dark brown, where on some of the earlier versions the welt was lighter. Either way, I'm so happy to have these!


Congrats and thanks for the fantastic photo.


----------



## Reds & Tops

ecox said:


> My brand-new Alden cigar chukka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Erik


Congrats on the acquisition. Nice looking shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey LHS
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

Alden Cigar shell straight tip Bluchers with Marcoliani otc merino wool argyles. Happy Friday.


----------



## ecox

RM Williams Craftsman. Kangaroo leather.


----------



## mxgreen

Paraboot Rousseaus.


----------



## cecil47

AE Paxton pennies, my favorite casual shoes.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Reds* and *ecox*, great cigar, *mac* pristine whiskey--you are like an Ambassador for Alden.

*Tony* we've got to get you posting pics, I know you have a deep bench down there in LA.

Nothing special tonight, just my favorite camp mocs in an oiled/waxed leather, from Polo, made in USA. I'd like to get another pair of these but have not seen them available for some time.


















Have a nice weekend everyone:icon_smile:


----------



## TommyDawg

CrackedCrab said:


> *Reds* and *ecox*, great cigar, *mac* pristine whiskey--you are like an Ambassador for Alden.
> 
> *Tony* we've got to get you posting pics, I know you have a deep bench down there in LA.
> 
> Nothing special tonight, just my favorite camp mocs in an oiled/waxed leather, from Polo, made in USA. I'd like to get another pair of these but have not seen them available for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone:icon_smile:


Dang Cali's and Georgian's still able to go sockless. In New England I've had to put up my camp mocs and find my smartwools.

Tom


----------



## CrackedCrab

^Tom that's why I moved away from Wisconsin where I grew up, couldn't handle the winter. My hat goes off to you hardy folk who can. More nice fall sunny weather today, so the Tod's driving mocs came out :icon_smile_big:. They are a truer dark blue in real life, the flash kind of greys them out.


----------



## BostonFellow

*Tod's - nice, sizing?*

Cracked Crab--Love you Tod's mocs...great color. How did the sizing work out for you. I am US 11-11.5, so I think I need Tod's 10.5. Does that ring true with what you experienced. Thank you. (For me they will be for next spring--with Boston weather being as you have already noted for Wisconsin!)


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ BostonFellow thanks they run large, and they're English/Euro sized --make sure you try them on. 

I am a 12 US in many shoes, 11.5 in Alden Cordovans, and I take a 10.5/44.5 in the Tod's mocs and there is still a little room in the toe. I also only wear them with no socks. 

I think you might be a 10 (Tod's marked size) in this model. 

PS I got mine at Neimans as my friend is an SA there, but you can find them on ebay for cheaper if you are not too picky about color.

Finally, Boston, I have fond memories of shopping in Copley plaza years and years ago, and also Louis when it was still good. And the Lobster at Locke-Ober cafe...


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you
i like your style. i hope the tod's go with a rag top


----------



## mcarthur

Cigar straight tip blucher
Argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

Uncle Mac: Those Cigar shell, straight tip Blucher's look as fine as your Wildcats did on the Gridiron yesterday! Congratulations, on both counts.


----------



## cecil47

Sperrys today. No pics of the hipwaders yesterday!


----------



## gman-17

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ *corcovado*, nice LWB
> 
> *Mac* is that pebble shell, a rare bird indeed. I will try your shoe catalog system if I ever get organized.
> 
> *AlanC* I like the Grensons, always wanted to try Grenson.
> 
> Today, AOC limited run NST, Plaza last, black shell, 6 eyelet. I like the heavy look.


CC sorry to go off topic, but who makes the flannels? Living in the middle of the frozen tundra we get to wear a lot of those and I am always looking for more pairs. Those are outstanding.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Oh thanks *gman*. Those are Polo RL Flannels, made in Italy. I think the actual manufacturer is Corneliani, but could be wrong. The model is sometimes called Regent, and sometimes Dalton (I think).

I have them in loden green (pictured), Mid-grey, a tan/lovat and dark charcoal, and they are my favorite winter pants. Most of my recent shoe posts have these flannels in them.

You should be able to find them at RL stores, and occasionally on ebay. Make sure to get the ones with the notched waist in back.

The purple label ones, model Jared, are great too, they are a little more luxurious, with finer material and details.:teacha:


----------



## gman-17

CrackedCrab said:


> Oh thanks *gman*. Those are Polo RL Flannels, made in Italy. I think the actual manufacturer is Corneliani, but could be wrong. The model is sometimes called Regent, and sometimes Dalton (I think).
> 
> I have them in loden green (pictured), Mid-grey, a tan/lovat and dark charcoal, and they are my favorite winter pants. Most of my recent shoe posts have these flannels in them.
> 
> You should be able to find them at RL stores, and occasionally on ebay. Make sure to get the ones with the notched waist in back.
> 
> The purple label ones, model Jared, are great too, they are a little more luxurious, with finer material and details.:teacha:


Thanks I appreciate the info. I have a few days off this week--going to the Polo shop.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Uncle Mac: Those Cigar shell, straight tip Blucher's look as fine as your Wildcats did on the Gridiron yesterday! Congratulations, on both counts.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Black wing tips
Argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

Nicely stylish for a Sunday. And, maybe by coincidence, the two-page spread of gift suggestions in today's Sunday Washington Post Magazine includes the Alden shell cordovan wingtip bal oxford!



mcarthur said:


> Black wing tips
> Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Nicely stylish for a Sunday. And, maybe by coincidence, the two-page spread of gift suggestions in today's Sunday Washington Post Magazine includes the Alden shell cordovan wingtip bal oxford!


thank you. one of the few times I would agree with Katherine newspaper


----------



## mcarthur

Whiskey wing tip
Argyles otc


----------



## Jack1425

Florshiem cordovan longwings.. Just returned from B. Nelson re-crafting. Wonderful work..


----------



## CrackedCrab

nice wingtips up there *mac* and *Jack*...

I kind of feel like Mr. Fancy-pants wearing these EG for polo Grant wingtips because of the design, but the feeling usually goes away around mid-day, then I am ok. Pictured with a hard wearing cavalry twill from O'Connells, and Pantherella socks which now appear to be of a startlingly similar shade of grey.. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jack1425

CC.. Thanks! Love the Monk Straps.. 

Mac, outstanding as usual..


----------



## mcarthur

CC & Jack,
thank you

Jack,
i like your LWB with argyles

CC,
nice monks


----------



## srivats

Lovely shoes, everyone!

CC, you have a GREAT collection - please keep posting!

I recieved these in the mail today - very lightly worn vintage keith highlander shell cordoavan PTBs. Here they are after a quick brushing:










The left shoe has some "rough" spots near the creases and I am hoping that the mac method will get rid of those in time. I will post a picture after I work on them a little more today.


----------



## cecil47

AE Cody today.


----------



## srivats

After following uncle mac's procedure (wipe down with damp tower, brush vigourously), the shoes show good improvment. Here are the photos:

1. Before procedure:










2, After procedure - notice the rough areas getting smoother/shinier. I think after a few weeks of following the procedure, the roughness will go away completely:


----------



## CrackedCrab

thanks srivats! You're a massing a nice collection as well with some fine cordovan. I'll ty to keep up the posting. It's fun to see what evryone is wearing and it forces me to keep the rotation fresh.:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

Sri,
nice acquisition and thank you for posting pictures

Cecil47,
welcome to the forum


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> thanks srivats! You're a massing a nice collection as well with some fine cordovan. I'll ty to keep up the posting. It's fun to see what evryone is wearing and it forces me to keep the rotation fresh.:teacha:





mcarthur said:


> Sri,
> nice acquisition and thank you for posting pictures


*CC* & *Mac*, thank you!

Uncle Mac's procedure works wonders for shell cordovan. I started a new thread with more photos and describing the procedure:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=99983


----------



## babycatcher

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, but great to see all the awesome pictures.

Some things I am slowly breaking in:










Alden for BB wing tip bal, #8, plaza last










Alden wing tip boot, ravello, barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

BC,
good looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

Cigar PTB
Argyles otc


----------



## TommyDawg

srivats said:


> Lovely shoes, everyone!
> 
> CC, you have a GREAT collection - please keep posting!
> 
> I recieved these in the mail today - very lightly worn vintage keith highlander shell cordoavan PTBs. Here they are after a quick brushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left shoe has some "rough" spots near the creases and I am hoping that the mac method will get rid of those in time. I will post a picture after I work on them a little more today.


I was not that familiar with the brand, but what a great find. Timeless design. Love the before and after. They turned out nice!
Tom


----------



## WindsorNot

Jack 1425, I've got the same Florsheim's. Love 'em!










Alden for BB


----------



## srivats

TommyDawg said:


> I was not that familiar with the brand, but what a great find. Timeless design. Love the before and after. They turned out nice!
> Tom


Thanks Tom! Keith Highlander was a old american brand, I too did not know they made shell shoes before I saw these. It saddens me to see that we have just two premium american makers today. I hope atleast they get to stay for a long, long time.

It was a good day for cigar today. On the floor, after a quick brushing:










On my feet on my back porch, early in the morning:

(I was hoping for sunlight to show the beauty of the cigar color, but alas, it has been cloudy all day here)


----------



## srivats

babycatcher said:


> Alden wing tip boot, ravello, barrie last


These are outstanding ... great addition, BC ! :aportnoy::aportnoy:

I wish I had the budget for these right now ... th barrie last fits me very well.


----------



## babycatcher

^Thank you.  Doing my bit to stimulate the economy. Love that vintage shell.


----------



## mcarthur

Sri,
your cigar LWB are looking good


----------



## NoVaguy

Today - Alan Bilzerian brown moc-toe bluchers. Made in England, with a Ridgeway sole. I have pictures at home somewhere, will see if I can upload them. Surprisingly effective for wet days.


----------



## cecil47

AE Sanfords today.


----------



## Reds & Tops

srivats said:


> Thanks Tom! Keith Highlander was a old american brand, I too did not know they made shell shoes before I saw these. It saddens me to see that we have just two premium american makers today. I hope atleast they get to stay for a long, long time.
> 
> It was a good day for cigar today. On the floor, after a quick brushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my feet on my back porch, early in the morning:
> 
> (I was hoping for sunlight to show the beauty of the cigar color, but alas, it has been cloudy all day here)


These look fantastic Sri. Very nice.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> Sri,
> your cigar LWB are looking good





Reds & Tops said:


> These look fantastic Sri. Very nice.


Thanks folks!



cecil47 said:


> AE Sanfords today.


Those looks nice - the shape reminds me of alden modified last. Do they have good arch support? Do youi know what last are these AEs on?


----------



## mcarthur

Burgundy LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## Corcovado

AE Shelton


----------



## srivats

^ Those are very nice saddles.


----------



## cecil47

@Srivats - I'm sorry to say I don't know which last the Sanfords are made on. They were thrifted and I'm not well versed (OK, at all versed) on the lasts for AE or Alden. A primer would be great.

I can tell you I have duck feet, very wide in the toe, with high instep, and the shoes are a EEE width and fit me well. Arch support is good.


----------



## AAF-8AF

I just did a search and found that the Sanford is (was) on the 7 last.

Very nice photos coming in gents!



cecil47 said:


> @Srivats - I'm sorry to say I don't know which last the Sanfords are made on.


.
.


----------



## gman-17

cecil47 said:


> @Srivats - I'm sorry to say I don't know which last the Sanfords are made on. They were thrifted and I'm not well versed (OK, at all versed) on the lasts for AE or Alden. A primer would be great.
> 
> I can tell you I have duck feet, very wide in the toe, with high instep, and the shoes are a EEE width and fit me well. Arch support is good.


The Sanfords (which I really hope AE brings back) were made on the 7 last which is the same as the MacNeil.

An individual who works in IT at Allen Edmonds posted many (all?) of the old catalogues here: https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document

The last # is the last digit of their product code. The Sanford, which is an excellent looking shoe, appears to have been a mid '90s to early 00 shoe. I really want a pair and have stooped to trying to buy a pair for off ebay for recrafting. Hope this helps.


----------



## cecil47

Thanks everyone, you're much more knowledgeable than I about such things!


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ Those are very nice saddles.


I second


----------



## gman-17

Quote:
Originally Posted by *srivats* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1022452#post1022452 
_^ Those are very nice saddles._



mcarthur said:


> I second


I third. Now you went and did it. Last night I was saying I am so close to having all the AEs I really want--but now I have to add the Shelton in SC to the list. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Corcovado

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## cecil47

AE Woodstocks on "casual Wednesday."


----------



## rgrossicone

Alden Shell #8 Captoe Boot-Modified Last


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Corcovado said:


> AE Shelton


One of my all time favorite shoes! A true classic, they look great!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> Burgundy LHS
> Argyles OTC


Great shine on a lovely pair of shoes! Love the socks Uncle!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Alden Shell #8 Captoe Boot-Modified Last


RG you seem to have been missing - I guess you were out shoppiing. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Great shine on a lovely pair of shoes! Love the socks Uncle!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

RG,
Nice looking boot. enjoy wearing


----------



## AlanC

Newly acquired EG Banburys:


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
good looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## gman-17

AlanC said:


> Newly acquired EG Banburys:


Alan the shoes are great and the flannels are as well.


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> RG you seem to have been missing - I guess you were out shoppiing. :icon_smile_wink:


Been a while I know...that should be the "away message" here when members are not on line...instead of Gone Fishin', Gone Shoppin"!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Been a while I know...that should be the "away message" here when members are not on line...instead of Gone Fishin', Gone Shoppin"!


Yes, though I wouldn't mind some good fly fishing, but that never seems to be in the places with the nice shops. :icon_smile:


----------



## srivats

Yesterday's footwear - alden ravello PTBs:










The same pair contrasted with the vintage Keith Highlanders I posted earlier:









Thanksgiving day footwear - my well worn alden #8 longwings. I wear this pair 3 times a week ... they are about 1 year old now and are developing great patina in the toes.


----------



## Corcovado

All very handsome *srivats*.


----------



## JDC

Nice, but those middle shoes are not a pair. They're two different shoes.

Compare the vamp shape, eyelets and stitching, not to mention the color difference. They also appear to be on different lasts.


----------



## AlanC

FrankDC said:


> Nice, but those middle shoes are not a pair. They're two different shoes.
> 
> Compare the vamp shape, eyelets and stitching, not to mention the color difference. They also appear to be on different lasts.


Good catch. I hope he doesn't venture out wearing them that way...


----------



## srivats

FrankDC said:


> Nice, but those middle shoes are not a pair. They're two different shoes.
> 
> Compare the vamp shape, eyelets and stitching, not to mention the color difference. They also appear to be on different lasts.





AlanC said:


> Good catch. I hope he doesn't venture out wearing them that way...


LOL ... they are different pairs indeed. I should have been clearer.

The shoe on the right is the vintage Keith Highlander I posted earlier, and the left shoe is alden ravello PTB. I just wanted to highlight the colors


----------



## JDC

Sorry. One of these days I'll learn how to read photo captions. :icon_smile:


----------



## srivats

^LOL ... maybe I should have posted this photo instead:


----------



## JDC

Gor-jus!


----------



## AlanC

Alden flex-welt chukkas


----------



## srivats

FrankDC said:


> Gor-jus!


Thank you.



AlanC said:


> Alden flex-welt chukkas


I dig those chukkas Alan. Need to buy a pair in spring.


----------



## gman-17

srivats said:


> ^LOL ... maybe I should have posted this photo instead:


Wow. Those are amazing!


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
o/s shine on the shoes. You have mastered the procedure


----------



## srivats

gman-17 said:


> Wow. Those are amazing!


Thank you.



mcarthur said:


> SRI,
> o/s shine on the shoes. You have mastered the procedure


Many thanks for sharing the procedure uncle! I still have a long way to go before I reach your level :icon_hailthee:


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede with commando sole
argyles otc


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle Mac,

Nice to see the suede, it's been a long time since you've posted a pair.

Sri has the Ravello PTB's, which are stunning, by the way.

Did you ever track down a pair for yourself?


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle Mac,
> 
> Nice to see the suede, it's been a long time since you've posted a pair.
> 
> Sri has the Ravello PTB's, which are stunning, by the way.
> 
> Did you ever track down a pair for yourself?


unfortunately very rarely worn. I do not own a ravello PTB


----------



## mcarthur

black LHS
wool otc


----------



## srivats

I like those suede aldens, uncle! You have to wear them more often,

Inspired by that picture, I wore my Polo suede wingtips today.
Order of business for the day: loafing


----------



## closerlook

sri,
can we get another angle on those?


----------



## srivats

closerlook said:


> sri,
> can we get another angle on those?


Sure, here is an older photo:


----------



## closerlook

those are great
i wish they were still available


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
thank you
who is the maker of your suede LWB?


----------



## closerlook

mac
if i understood correctly, I think he said they are polo. who the maker is I can't be sure. The size of the detailing perfs on the wings don't look like alden's, and the shape of the shoe itself doesn't look like C&J. But on both accounts there might be some more knowledgeable who might say otherwise.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> SRI,
> thank you
> who is the maker of your suede LWB?





closerlook said:


> mac
> if i understood correctly, I think he said they are polo. who the maker is I can't be sure. The size of the detailing perfs on the wings don't look like alden's, and the shape of the shoe itself doesn't look like C&J. But on both accounts there might be some more knowledgeable who might say otherwise.


The suede shoes are not made by C&J. They were sold by Polo RL and they are made in Italy. I don't know who made them ... sadly this style is not available anymore from RL. I bought them because I liked the color very much, inbetween snuff and dark brown.

I think Ron Rider (or Rider Boot Company) can make a pair like this. He is a very nice guy ... someone who knows his art very well.


----------



## closerlook

srivats said:


> The suede shoes are not made by C&J. They were sold by Polo RL and they are made in Italy. I don't know who made them ... sadly this style is not available anymore from RL. I bought them because I liked the color very much, inbetween snuff and dark brown.
> 
> I think Ron Rider (or Rider Boot Company) can make a pair like this. He is a very nice guy ... someone who knows his art very well.


Thanks Sri.


----------



## AlanC

AE shell MacNeils


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
nice B&H


----------



## Corcovado

Alden cordovan LWB
 don't tell Mom I put my foot on the chair :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


>


nice LWB
who is the maker?
remember no shoes on the furniture

Alan-you have started a good trend


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy tassels
argyles otc


----------



## srivats

^ Great tassels uncle!

*Corcovado*, your LWBs are super.

I've been hit with suede madness. It seems permanent, like my shell madness. Here is the latest addition to my rotation, courtesy of Alan.

Chaeney suede semi-brogues, made in england.


----------



## Solomander

Sorry to interrupt the feng shui of this thread, but I was hoping to get some advice. I have a pair of tan calf Alden LHS (that I have been too lazy to post pictures of) that had a gravy incident at Thanksgiving dinner. One of them now has an oily stain, dead center. I have tried saddle soap and Allen Edmonds cleaner/conditioner a few times each, without improvement. Does anyone have any suggestion on how to deal with this stain?

Joel


----------



## srivats

Solomander said:


> Sorry to interrupt the feng shui of this thread, but I was hoping to get some advice. I have a pair of tan calf Alden LHS (that I have been too lazy to post pictures of) that had a gravy incident at Thanksgiving dinner. One of them now has an oily stain, dead center. I have tried saddle soap and Allen Edmonds cleaner/conditioner a few times each, without improvement. Does anyone have any suggestion on how to deal with this stain?
> 
> Joel


Feng shoe-ey, you mean! :icon_smile_big:

Nothing much left to apart from what you have done ... hopefully the stain is not too big and after a few wears + polishing you can chalk it to patina.


----------



## Corcovado

*mcarthur* your questions have been answered via editing of my previous post. I just ordered a pair in #8 cordovan today, at 20% discount :aportnoy:.


----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


> *mcarthur* your questions have been answered via editing of my previous post. I just ordered a pair in #8 cordovan today, at 20% discount :aportnoy:.


Good acquisition! You will enjoy wearing your burgundy LWB


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Feng shoe-ey, you mean! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Nothing much left to apart from what you have done ... hopefully the stain is not too big and after a few wears + polishing you can chalk it to patina.


I have had good experience using the procedure

SRI- I like your suede cap toe


----------



## Solomander

Thanks for the info. Now to find some tan shoe polish. Oh well....

Joel


----------



## mcarthur

Solomander said:


> Thanks for the info. Now to find some tan shoe polish. Oh well....
> 
> Joel


kiwi tan


----------



## Cardinals5

I've been watching this thread for a long time and while I don't have the shoe arsenal of some of our more well-heeled posters , I think I'll start joining the fun.









Vintage (thrift NOS) Brassboot (Made in Italy) suede longwings with some kind of 1970s version of a commando sole.


----------



## closerlook

very nice sir.



AlanC said:


> AE shell MacNeils


----------



## closerlook

where from??



Corcovado said:


> *mcarthur* your questions have been answered via editing of my previous post. I just ordered a pair in #8 cordovan today, at 20% discount :aportnoy:.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

In three weeks, I COULD be wearing these...


----------



## gman-17

srivats said:


> ^ Great tassels uncle!
> 
> *Corcovado*, your LWBs are super.
> 
> I've been hit with suede madness. It seems permanent, like my shell madness. Here is the latest addition to my rotation, courtesy of Alan.
> 
> Chaeney suede semi-brogues, made in england.


That same suede madness has hit me too. I just love the suede with jeans as well as flannels. Oh and I bought those same suede semi brogues.


----------



## AlanC

EG Asquith in nutmeg suede


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> In three weeks, I COULD be wearing these...


good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> EG Asquith in nutmeg suede


I like it. Enjoy wearing


----------



## Benson

Mcarthur,

Might I ask the make of your argyles? They seem nicer than BB's and thicker than Marcoliani's wool offerings. 

Many thanks,
Benson


----------



## srivats

Alan, I love your suede shoes ... excellent color.

Mac, great whiskey chukkas ...

I am wearing my Charles Trywhitt suede wingtip boots today (to combat the suede illness). The morning was chilly went I went for my coffee, so the donegal trousers came out.

(in sunlight)









(and in shade)


----------



## wingtip

CORC, WHERE'D YOU GET 20% OFF #8 LWB?


----------



## CrackedCrab

Beautiful whiskey chukkas *mac*
I want those suede Asquith EG's *AlanC*
*Srivats *that's a great suede boot/donegal combo.

Just back from the farmer's market in my Cigar/Barrie/NST/Natural Edgetrim. Yes, I know they need a *mac* shine, thank you. It rather looks like I came from the farm itself.


----------



## Corcovado

wingtip said:


> CORC, WHERE'D YOU GET 20% OFF #8 LWB?


I ordered the shoes from in Lexington, Kentucky. About twice a year they hold an Alden trunk show, during which they sell the shoes at 20% discount, including special orders. I missed the most recent trunk show but they offered to let me purchase or order shoes at the same discount rate. I honestly don't know if they will extend that offer to everyone or if I just got lucky. (This will be the fourth pair of Aldens I've purchased there, and that might've helped.)

In general their internet shopping is primitive so I'd recommend calling them on the phone to place any orders.


----------



## AlanC

^Did you eat at deSha's?


----------



## Corcovado

No, if I get lunch while visiting Graves Cox I get a hamburger from Sawyer's, right across the hall.


----------



## AlanC

I'm actually a Ramsey's man, myself. A Ramsey's hot brown is one of the world's perfect foods. Throw in a slice of key lime pie and I'm good to go.


----------



## qwerty

AlanC said:


> EG Asquith in nutmeg suede


Stunning, even for EG suedes. Well done!


----------



## mcarthur

Benson said:


> Mcarthur,
> 
> Might I ask the make of your argyles? They seem nicer than BB's and thicker than Marcoliani's wool offerings.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Benson


welcome to the forum. The wool argyles were purchased from Ben Silver. From my experience, these argyles are the best


----------



## mcarthur

SRI & CC,
thank you

SRI,
nice suede boots. how cold was it?

CC,
I like your cigar NST with your go to hell socks


----------



## wingtip

Corc,
Thx
for the info


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> SRI,
> nice suede boots. how cold was it?


Thanks uncle - I really like them - being wingtips, suede and ankle boots, 3 good things!!
It was 42F when I woke up today and was about 45-46 when I headed out for coffee ... not cold by northern standards but pretty cold for a warm-blooded creature like from gainesville, florida !!


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Florsheim monks
HSM Gold Trumpeter flannels


----------



## Benson

I should have known, Mac. They look lovely.

Thanks for the welcome.

Benson


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Vintage Florsheim monks
> HSM Gold Trumpeter flannels


nice monks and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks Mac, they're nothing compared to those beautiful shell NST boots you're wearing today and what I assume are Ben Silver argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks Mac, they're nothing compared to those beautiful shell NST boots you're wearing today and what I assume are Ben Silver argyles.


thank you! they are BS argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar LWB
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Sebago Campsides


----------



## WindsorNot

Corcovado said:


> I ordered the shoes from in Lexington, Kentucky. About twice a year they hold an Alden trunk show, during which they sell the shoes at 20% discount, including special orders.


Wally's in Austin is selling for 20% anything ordered through the Alden catalog as well. They had some select shoes for 40% off, but alas all were too large. BB appears to be moving selected styles for ~20% as well.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*That is certainly ....*

. . . a truly beautiful composition. Truly.



mcarthur said:


> cigar LWB
> argyles otc


----------



## cecil47

Job Interview yesterday, photo from the Akron airport.
Florsheim wingtip loafers.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Alden tassel loafers


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Wally's in Austin is selling for 20% anything ordered through the Alden catalog as well. They had some select shoes for 40% off, but alas all were too large. BB appears to be moving selected styles for ~20% as well.


thank you for the information


----------



## mcarthur

DownByTheRiverSide said:


> . . . a truly beautiful composition. Truly.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Job Interview yesterday, photo from the Akron airport.
> Florsheim wingtip loafers.


Hope it leads to a job offer. I always suggest lace shoes for interviews


----------



## CrackedCrab

Polo "Benton" Italian made. Purchased for the princely sum of $69.00 from a clearance sale at Yoox.

I'm pretty happy with them:


----------



## cecil47

@mcarthur, generally I would agree with you onlace up shoes, but with air travel as it is now, slip-ons are much more practical. I really agonized over the decision, but finally went with the convenience factor. Hope it wasn't the wrong decision.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Polo "Benton" Italian made. Purchased for the princely sum of $69.00 from a clearance sale at Yoox.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with them:


great acquisition


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> Polo "Benton" Italian made. Purchased for the princely sum of $69.00 from a clearance sale at Yoox.


Ah, nice! You saw the PSA in time 

The tellmans also look good on the pics over at SF ... do you have those, CC?


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks *Mac*,

*Srivats*, no I missed the Tellmans from Yoox probably by minutes on the original sale, and just tonight missed the secondary sale of my size on the B&S forum at SF tonight by seconds...oh well I will enjoy the Bentons. :teacha:

Also, I forgot to ask you -- where did you get your Ravello PTB, and do you think there's any stock left out there?


----------



## AlanC

^CC, very nice. I wish I'd seen the sale PSA in time, myself.

Today, Alden shell NST:


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim PTB shells
BB charcoal OTC


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^CC, very nice. I wish I'd seen the sale PSA in time, myself.
> 
> Today, Alden shell NST:


+1 for nst with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim PTB shells
> BB charcoal OTC


nice shine on your B&H shells


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas
argyles OTC


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nice shine on your B&H shells


The shine is all due to the Mac technique :icon_smile_big:


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> Thanks *Mac*,
> 
> *Srivats*, no I missed the Tellmans from Yoox probably by minutes on the original sale, and just tonight missed the secondary sale of my size on the B&S forum at SF tonight by seconds...oh well I will enjoy the Bentons. :teacha:
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask you -- where did you get your Ravello PTB, and do you think there's any stock left out there?


There is another seller on B&S with some sizes ... check it out.

The ravello PTBs were from alden of NYC. I think alden of washington DC is going to do another run of ravellos - contact them!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ no sweat *oroy*, horses for courses. It would be pretty boring if we all liked the same stuff.

nice NST *AlanC*. Thanks for your compliment on the Yoox shoes, I was lucky to be at my computer during the sale. For entertainment, you should see the after market activity on the Tellmans (that I missed out on) over on the other forum>>

pristine cigar chukkas *mac*, I have come to expect no less from you.

*srivats* thanks (enabler) :devil:

*Cardinal5* great Florsheim is that old stock?

finally I think I mis-identified those Yoox sale shoes up above, They are model Stanton, not Benton.


----------



## chiamdream

Regular old Alden Indys. Two mos. old, two coats of Obenauf's.


----------



## Cardinals5

CrackedCrab said:


> *Cardinal5* great Florsheim is that old stock?


Yep, vintage and barely used Florsheims from eBay. The seller didn't realize they were shell, which happens more than a person would think - I've snatched three pairs of shells that way.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Allen Edmonds Leeds


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, vintage and barely used Florsheims from eBay. The seller didn't realize they were shell, which happens more than a person would think - I've snatched three pairs of shells that way.


good hunting! keep it up


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you! you are placing to much pressure on this old man

CD,
i like your regular old alden indy's

HB,
nice looking B&H


----------



## srivats

Santa came early this year... bringing my Alden snuff suede NST from Tom:










I am amazed at the quality of the suede. Best I have ever seen!


----------



## cecil47

Yesterday, after two days of interviews and airports. AE loafers, muldoons, I think. This is a good reason to take a picture of your shoes BEFORE you go to work!

Today, AE paxtons with my xmas socks.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Santa came early this year... bringing my Alden snuff suede NST from Tom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed at the quality of the suede. Best I have ever seen!


----------



## chiamdream

cecil47 said:


> Today, AE paxtons with my xmas socks.


These are quite nice. I'm not familiar with this model; discontinued?


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> good hunting! keep it up


Here's another pair of unmarked Florsheim shells, but these have taken a beating.


----------



## cecil47

@chiamdream - The AE Paxtons are probably discontinued, but I'm not sure, they were thrifted. There was a post by Gman-17 that an individual who works in IT at *Allen* *Edmonds* posted many (all?) of the old catalogues here: https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmo...10&st=document . Maybe it can be found there?


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Santa came early this year... bringing my Alden snuff suede NST from Tom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed at the quality of the suede. Best I have ever seen!


i like your suede. enjoy wearing


----------



## AlanC

EG Banbury:


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


>






mcarthur said:


> i like your suede. enjoy wearing


Thanks uncle! I started a new thread on suede shoes ... I'd love to see your shoes there


----------



## Reds & Tops

srivats said:


> Santa came early this year... bringing my Alden snuff suede NST from Tom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed at the quality of the suede. Best I have ever seen!


Sri these are beaut's. Nice acquisition.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Hello all, it's been awhile...it's nice out today in D.C., so I busted out the whiskey shell Indy boots.:aportnoy:


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim LWB


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim LWB


I am wearing the same shoes today!


----------



## cecil47

And the same trousers, it appears! ;o)


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Thanks *Mac*,
> 
> *Srivats*, no I missed the Tellmans from Yoox probably by minutes on the original sale, and just tonight missed the secondary sale of my size on the B&S forum at SF tonight by seconds...oh well I will enjoy the Bentons. :teacha:
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask you -- where did you get your Ravello PTB, and do you think there's any stock left out there?


CC: Great looking Stantons. Great price. what is a PSA?


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> I am wearing the same shoes today!


Great minds, of course, think alike :teacha:


----------



## CrackedCrab

*srivats*, Alden suede NST is :aportnoy:
*Alan*, EG Banbury is :aportnoy::aportnoy:
I know I am overusing the aportnoy.

Today for your viewing pleasure is a sumptuous early winter ensemble of St. Crispins brogues in a dark brown Cru leather, paired with Purple Label flannels and Carolina Artisans cashmere socks:




























edit : thanks Tony I missed your question. PSA refers to a "Public Service Announcement" by a kind member on Style Forum who found a killer sale on Yoox a week or 10 days ago for those stantons and also a C&J model Tellman by polo for $69 and $79 respectively. They all sold in a matter of minutes and what ensued was a lot of controversy over some buying and reselling on SF that I stayed out of. Although I missed out on the Tellmans probably by seconds, I am pretty happy scoring the Italian made Stantons. They run small and snug but I knew that going in and got the correct size. I should have pm'd you but really it was over before it started.


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks CC. Nice ensemble. Good looking socks. Are they thick they look thick.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks Tony yes, the socks are thick but not overly so. They are kind of fluffy and of a very high quality cashmere, so don't feel heavy or thick on the foot. They happen to be a perfect sock for my Saint Crispins and my Alden Barries, both of which run a little bit roomy.:teacha:


----------



## TommyDawg

CrackedCrab said:


> Thanks Tony yes, the socks are thick but not overly so. They are kind of fluffy and of a very high quality cashmere, so don't feel heavy or thick on the foot. They happen to be a perfect sock for my Saint Crispins and my Alden Barries, both of which run a little bit roomy.:teacha:


Crab, the detailing on those shoes is fantastic! Very unique. 
Tom


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks so much Tommy, they're a little busy but I've always been a brogue fan. Also the construction is very traditional and well done on these shoes--they have wooden pegs in the midsole which I think is an Austro-Hungarian method. Very comfortable as well.


----------



## qwerty

Man I love St. Crispins. That pair especially. Can they be purchased in the US? If not, where?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello LHS
argyles otc


----------



## CrackedCrab

qwerty said:


> Man I love St. Crispins. That pair especially. Can they be purchased in the US? If not, where?


I am not aware of any place that stocks them in the us. I have seen some odds and ends turn up at discount online retailers like ehaberdasher or similar etc...don't know the origins of those.

I took a chance and sent in a foot trace to Vienna, and figured out my size via emails. Turns out we nailed it and the shoes fit perfect. Once you get your size it's basically a MTO program.

I know they are regularly stocked in Europe, Germany etc...and the SC website may list Euro retailers but I haven't been on the site for a while. Finally, the website does sell floor models and some old stock in odd sizes you may get lucky.

(nice Ravellos *mac* I saw you up there.)


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great minds, of course, think alike :teacha:


In this situation you are absolutely correct


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
I like your attire


----------



## cecil47

AE Hampsteads today. A bit out of season, but hoped some positive thinking would fend off the impending snow flurries. It did not.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you
thank you for the information on obtaining ST Crispins shoes. They look good. Is it a recent acquisition?


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thank you *mac*, no this is 1 of 3 pairs that I have. I got my first maybe 2.5 years ago and the others more recently. Really, some of the best shoes I have.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim LWB (lighter brown than yesterday)


----------



## mcarthur

C5,
i like b&h with argyles It is a good day for LWB


----------



## mcarthur

ravello LWB
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Beautiful as usual Uncle!


----------



## ecox

Alden cigar shell chukka...my new favorite shoe.

-E


----------



## srivats

^ Excellent! I like the chukkas a lot.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Beautiful as usual Uncle!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Alden cigar shell chukka...my new favorite shoe.
> 
> -E


i like your cigar chukkas. enjoy wearing


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> i like your cigar chukkas. enjoy wearing


Thanks!


----------



## cecil47

AE Woodstocks with BB argyles, 
which have a hole in the argyle seam after THREE wearings.
Never again.


----------



## AlanC

Alden monks


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
nice suede monks


----------



## Reds & Tops

cecil47 said:


> AE Woodstocks with BB argyles,
> which have a hole in the argyle seam after THREE wearings.
> Never again.


I'm right there with you on BBs socks. After wearing the cotton argyles, cotton solids, and various wool variations, I'm very displeased. From the ankle to the toe, they're fine.

The calf is a totally different story. The top stretches like nobody's business and require constant pulling up. The socks I picked up at Uniqlo were 4 for $10, and do a markedly better job staying put. Compare that to the $8 a pair on sale for Brooks. For me, there is no choice.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> ravello LWB
> argyles otc


Sharp coordination Uncle. Very nice as always.


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Sharp coordination Uncle. Very nice as always.


thank you. I would recommend either BS or marcoliani argyles. The negative they both are more expensive


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> Alden monks


And "BR" socks. :icon_smile:
I have the same pair


----------



## LeatherSOUL

12/4/09...Out to a Christmas party with the wife in my bespoke G&Gs.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^That's hot. I remember seeing your post when they were brand new. I am glad you are out and about wearing them. I haven't made the jump to bespoke...maybe in 2010.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## MickCollins1916

LeatherSOUL said:


> 12/4/09...Out to a Christmas party with the wife in my bespoke G&Gs.


Tom, very nice kicks, my friend.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today: breaking in my newly-acquired Alden #8 shell NST loafers on the Grant last.

__
https://flic.kr/p/4159934683

It's snowing lightly in D.C. today, so when I leave the house for the Georgetown game later, will bust out the Indy boots.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^That's hot. I remember seeing your post when they were brand new. I am glad you are out and about wearing them. I haven't made the jump to bespoke...maybe in 2010.:icon_smile_big:


Thanks!



MickCollins1916 said:


> Tom, very nice kicks, my friend.


Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

LS & Mick
Nice looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

Burgundy tassels
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ a classic to end all classics *mac*, although I wince in pain reflexively when I see the Aberdeen last.

Pictured below is a cautionary tale, the results of me (1) spending too much time on the internet looking at shoes, and (2) fantasizing that yes, I really would like some old fashioned boots to pretend I am working in the Bowery in the 1930's.

You of course end up with a pair of White's Semi-Dress Boots, and a relatively strong case of regret wishing you had gotten a pair of Chromexal Indy's instead. (And for you denim heads I pulled out the 45rpm one-wash Jomons.)


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ a classic to end all classics *mac*, although I wince in pain reflexively when I see the Aberdeen last.
> 
> Pictured below is a cautionary tale, the results of me (1) spending too much time on the internet looking at shoes, and (2) fantasizing that yes, I really would like some old fashioned boots to pretend I am working in the Bowery in the 1930's.
> 
> You of course end up with a pair of White's Semi-Dress Boots, and a relatively strong case of regret wishing you had gotten a pair of Chromexal Indy's instead. (And for you denim heads I pulled out the 45rpm one-wash Jomons.)


Nice boots CC. You and I have very similar style and taste. I have two pairs of boots very similar to those I got a couple years ago at Barneys. A gray mink suede and a black leather. I love your jeans. what Brand did you say?  I may have to get a pair. I wear jeans every weekend and and week day night except at work.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thanks *Tony* the Boots are starting to grow on me, I'm liking them more than when I first got them.

Your Barneys boots sound cool and well-suited to jeans.

My jeans are by 45rpm, a Japanese company with a couple stores in NYC, and the model is called 'Jomon'.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

CC-White's just aren't you.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ I know, we may need to talk off line about some Indy's for the Crab. :icon_pale:


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> CC-White's just aren't you.


CC- I agree with tom's remarks
Thank you for your comments on the tassels. I solved the aberdeen problem by going up a half size


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ I know, we may need to talk off line about some Indy's for the Crab. :icon_pale:


that is a good thought


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ I might try going up a 1/2 too, good idea. How do you keep the loafers fitting on the heel without slipping out?


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ I might try going up a 1/2 too, good idea. How do you keep the loafers fitting on the heel without slipping out?


wool argyles


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thank you, I just might try that.


----------



## ecox

7-year old Quoddy grizzly mocs.


----------



## CrackedCrab

I see those are just starting to break in!

Just kidding, I love Quoddy.


----------



## Cardinals5

(Old) Bass pebble-grained PTBs (beaters)
BB argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Cigar LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## CrackedCrab

That is a beautiful combination I like how those colors work *Uncle mac*, well done.

Today Alden PTB in Whiskey.

I narrowly survived what felt like a Goodyear/gemmed/cork footbed blowout on the short walk from the gym to my car. I made it though. I also could have sworn the hand selected, blemish free, vegetable tanned premium shell cordovan was about to crack in both shoes.

Can't believe Alden's been making this crap since 1884 and I still keep buying it, what a sucker. I am also continually confounded at how comfortable, sturdy, durable and longwearing they are. I can't figure that out, and it's beginning to irritate me.

Finally, I'm troubled that when these shoes finally do need to be resoled, Alden strongly recommends that I send them back to be reconditioned and resoled on the original last by the original maker. Although I've seen and heard of many beautiful Alden recrafts, I would rather ignore this recommendation and take the shoes to the guy on the corner who also cuts keys so he can screw it up because of the 'gemming' -- because a well constructed shoe should be reconstructed by anybody with a cobbler shop, right?

I have to go now, I just felt the cork footbeds shift, so I'm going to put on a thicker sock an maybe crumple up some newspaper in the toebox, it's caving a little.


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Oundles


----------



## well-kept

C.C.
I have a pair of Alden whiskey LWB in the closet. They've been there a while, not because I'm afraid of their disintegration (very nicely-made point, btw, and let's hope someone hears you) but because they are so gorgeous. Your pictures just might inspire me to let them loose and start their rightful life. Not today, of course, but possibly tomorrow.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Thanks *well-kept*. It is a terrible thing to live in fear...so let's get you into those whiskey LWBs and out there on the hard pavement soon. The first step is the hardest! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## well-kept

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^Thanks *well-kept*. It is a terrible thing to live in fear...so let's get you into those whiskey LWBs and out there on the hard pavement soon. The first step is the hardest! :icon_smile_big:


C.C.
It's not fear. I always like having at least a couple of virgins in the harem. I can always decide to wear them but it's much harder to un-wear them. And I do have a fair number of well-loved shoes and boots, willing to go anywhere with me. As for those unblemished whiskey shells, maybe tomorrow... or next month.


----------



## MickCollins1916

#8 chukkas today

__
https://flic.kr/p/4164553784


----------



## CrackedCrab

I totally understand *well-kept*, got you. That's a gorgeous one you have in the harem, the Whiskey LWB. In any event, enjoy once you break them out...:icon_smile_big:



well-kept said:


> C.C.
> It's not fear. I always like having at least a couple of virgins in the harem. I can always decide to wear them but it's much harder to un-wear them. And I do have a fair number of well-loved shoes and boots, willing to go anywhere with me. As for those unblemished whiskey shells, maybe tomorrow... or next month.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> That is a beautiful combination I like how those colors work *Uncle mac*, well done.
> 
> Today Alden PTB in Whiskey.
> 
> I narrowly survived what felt like a Goodyear/gemmed/cork footbed blowout on the short walk from the gym to my car. I made it though. I also could have sworn the hand selected, blemish free, vegetable tanned premium shell cordovan was about to crack in both shoes.
> 
> Can't believe Alden's been making this crap since 1884 and I still keep buying it, what a sucker. I am also continually confounded at how comfortable, sturdy, durable and longwearing they are. I can't figure that out, and it's beginning to irritate me.
> 
> Finally, I'm troubled that when these shoes finally do need to be resoled, Alden strongly recommends that I send them back to be reconditioned and resoled on the original last by the original maker. Although I've seen and heard of many beautiful Alden recrafts, I would rather ignore this recommendation and take the shoes to the guy on the corner who also cuts keys so he can screw it up because of the 'gemming' -- because a well constructed shoe should be reconstructed by anybody with a cobbler shop, right?
> 
> I have to go now, I just felt the cork footbeds shift, so I'm going to put on a thicker sock an maybe crumple up some newspaper in the toebox, it's caving a little.


thank you
Your whiskey PTB look great


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Grenson Oundles


good shine on your cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> #8 chukkas today
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4164553784


nice looking chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

well-kept,
the whiskey LWB is a very good looking shoe but is meant to be worn. Wearing enhances the beauty as follows:


----------



## Tonyp

CC great looking whiskey. May have to get a pair. Uncle Mac, Nice Whiskey LWB. I never got it going today. workout clothes all day ending with a nice home cooked Pork loin with cauliflower au gratin and harcort vert. great wine and cuban cigar. A little single malt as well.


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> That is a beautiful combination I like how those colors work *Uncle mac*, well done.
> 
> Today Alden PTB in Whiskey.
> 
> I narrowly survived what felt like a Goodyear/gemmed/cork footbed blowout on the short walk from the gym to my car. I made it though. I also could have sworn the hand selected, blemish free, vegetable tanned premium shell cordovan was about to crack in both shoes.
> 
> Can't believe Alden's been making this crap since 1884 and I still keep buying it, what a sucker. I am also continually confounded at how comfortable, sturdy, durable and longwearing they are. I can't figure that out, and it's beginning to irritate me.
> 
> Finally, I'm troubled that when these shoes finally do need to be resoled, Alden strongly recommends that I send them back to be reconditioned and resoled on the original last by the original maker. Although I've seen and heard of many beautiful Alden recrafts, I would rather ignore this recommendation and take the shoes to the guy on the corner who also cuts keys so he can screw it up because of the 'gemming' -- because a well constructed shoe should be reconstructed by anybody with a cobbler shop, right?
> 
> I have to go now, I just felt the cork footbeds shift, so I'm going to put on a thicker sock an maybe crumple up some newspaper in the toebox, it's caving a little.


LOL at your commentary, CC!! I was just reading that thread on the other forum ... whatever side of the debate you are on, there is good information posted and that is what matters; we are learning.

Great chukkas BTW. I don't own any pair of whiskey shell corodovan since I find the color to be too light (ravello is perfect for me) but even with my whiskey dislike, your chukkas are gorgeous.

Same goes for Mac's LWBs. Outstanding shine. I know the effort it takes to get shells to that level, so kudos to you uncle for keeping these in TOP notch shape.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> (Old) Bass pebble-grained PTBs (beaters)
> BB argyles


Oh my, Bass made PTBs? These look great ...


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tonyp said:


> CC great looking whiskey. May have to get a pair. Uncle Mac, Nice Whiskey LWB. I never got it going today. workout clothes all day ending with a nice home cooked Pork loin with cauliflower au gratin and harcort vert. great wine and cuban cigar. A little single malt as well.


^^Tony I want to come over for dinner, forget the shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Oh my, Bass made PTBs? These look great ...


Unfortunately, they're not great, just decent - they have the hard rubber sole from the 1980s, which makes them my beater/rain shoes.









Vintage Hanover (NOS from eBay)


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> CC great looking whiskey. May have to get a pair. Uncle Mac, Nice Whiskey LWB. I never got it going today. workout clothes all day ending with a nice home cooked Pork loin with cauliflower au gratin and harcort vert. great wine and cuban cigar. A little single malt as well.


Are a balvenie guy


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
thank you


----------



## MickCollins1916

__
https://flic.kr/p/4166103951
Alden #8 shell captoe boots today


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Unfortunately, they're not great, just decent - they have the hard rubber sole from the 1980s, which makes them my beater/rain shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Hanover (NOS from eBay)


Those hanovers look awesome. I like the white contrast welt stitching.


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^Tony I want to come over for dinner, forget the shoes.


Whenever you are down this way just let me know.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> Are a balvenie guy


I love Balvenie among other highland malts.


----------



## babycatcher

^ Maccallan 18 when my wife let's me buy it 

Today:










Alden chukka, whiskey


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Those hanovers look awesome. I like the white contrast welt stitching.


It was the white stitching that first drew my attention as well as the natural leather on the top of the welt with the edges dressed in a darker brown. Suprisingly good quality from Hanover - I just wish I could find more since Hanovers in general don't get much interest on eBay.

I also just received a pair of NOS, made in the USA, vintage black wingtip Bostonians (with half leather/half rubber heel) from eBay. I'll post pics in the acquisitions thread later today.


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Leeds, with my extra warm and comfortable heavy wool socks. It's 22 outside right now.


----------



## cecil47

Florsheim wingtips today.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher said:


> ^ Maccallan 18 when my wife let's me buy it
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden chukka, whiskey


good taste in shoes and single malt scotch. have you tried the 30 year or 40 year?


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4166103951
> Alden #8 shell captoe boots today


nice looking boots


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy cap toe boot
argyles OTC


----------



## Corcovado

Alden LWB
droopy Pantherella socks


----------



## babycatcher

^ Thanks Uncle, looking good. 

Macallan 25 is as high as I have gone, but I strive for 30...

Today:










Alden PTB boot, #8. I need more shoes and boots with crepe soles...


----------



## AAF-8AF

Some outstanding footwear displays, gents!

Alden Cigar LWB today:









.
.


----------



## Cardinals5

Lots of great shell today fellas, I'll join in









Florsheim LWB


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinal, AAF, BC & Cor,
good looking shoes with a display of argyles


----------



## Solomander

Mmmmm, single malt. Glenlivet Nadurra, Lagavulin, Talisker....


Joel


----------



## meister

Cardinals5 said:


> Unfortunately, they're not great, just decent - they have the hard rubber sole from the 1980s, which makes them my beater/rain shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Hanover (NOS from eBay)


These are older than 80s I suspect from the shape.


----------



## Cardinals5

meister said:


> These are older than 80s I suspect from the shape.


You're right, the comment about the hard rubber sole from the 1980s was in response to Sri's comment about the Bass PTBs. The Hanovers, I suspect, are quite old - they came with a gorgeous leather sole with something like blurry stripes lightly stained into the bottom leather.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Lots of great shell today fellas, I'll join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim LWB


I had my florsheim shells on today as well :aportnoy:


----------



## mfs

Military combat boots. The most comfortable thing this close to me except my Bills Khakis and the wife.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> I had my florsheim shells on today as well :aportnoy:


Sri, those look fantastic :aportnoy: - did you find them NOS or have them tucked away?


----------



## cecil47

Snowing this AM, so I went with these Florsheim loafers. Not my favorite shoe, but they have a rubber sole. At least the snow gave me an excuse to wear my blue RLP flannels!


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
nice shine on your LWB


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> SRI,
> nice shine on your LWB


All thanks to your technique uncle ...



Cardinals5 said:


> Sri, those look fantastic :aportnoy: - did you find them NOS or have them tucked away?


I bought them on ebay but they had some shope wear on it. I don't wear them much. It does not show in photos well, but the left shoe has developed some cracks (some are on the surface, one is quite deep) in the vamp right where the shoe flexes from the first wearing. The right shoe also feels sort of dried out inside.

I think this might have been a display pair and they did not store it properly  I did not pay much for them, but it breaks my heart to see that shell cracking. I am afraid it will worsen with wear and so I wear it maybe once in 2 months. The double leather soles are *so* comfy on these vintage florsheims. I am going to say that the soles are better compared to current aldens.:drunken_smilie:


----------



## WindsorNot

Agreed. Looking good, sri! I've got the same model that has developed dark creasing on the top just above the medallion tip. They're in great shape overall, but any thoughts on how to get out the dark creases? Rub vigorously after dampening was the method, if I can recall.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Agreed. Looking good, sri! I've got the same model that has developed dark creasing on the top just above the medallion tip. They're in great shape overall, but any thoughts on how to get out the dark creases? Rub vigorously after dampening was the method, if I can recall.


1-wipe with damp cloth
2-brush vigorously with a horse hair shoe brush
3-buff with a smooth cloth

good luck


----------



## Cardinals5

Smokin' tassels Uncle! - Proof positive the MacMethod™ works










AE Lloyd
Bass OTC argyles


----------



## cecil47

AE Paxtons, again, with LE argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Smokin' tassels Uncle! - Proof positive the MacMethod™ works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Lloyd
> Bass OTC argyles


thank you. nice shine


----------



## Cardinals5

John Ward NST
otc argyles


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden cigar LHS today









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF,
+1 cigar lhs with nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Thank you! And very nice ravellos you have today.



mcarthur said:


> AAF,
> +1 cigar lhs with nice shine


----------



## srivats

AAF, I love that cigar LHS ... I am so sad that I cannot wear the van last


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *AAF* just gorgeous, *Uncle mac* those are great low vamps--is that one of your size up 1/2 size Aberdeens for comfort? I might try that.

Today, no heroes on rain days. I'm wearing my trusty Ecco black rubber soled split toes. I do not feel it is necessary to post a picture. Thank you, carry on.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Thanks, gents! I do feel fortunate to be able to wear the Van LHS, but it does take me some extra effort to do it.



srivats said:


> AAF, I love that cigar LHS ... I am so sad that I cannot wear the van last





CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ *AAF* just gorgeous


.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF & CC,
Thank you

CC,
yes, did go up 1/2 size. tingley's avoid the issue


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> 1-wipe with damp cloth
> 2-brush vigorously with a horse hair shoe brush
> 3-buff with a smooth cloth
> 
> good luck


Thanks!










About to cut out for the day.


----------



## cecil47

Bass bucks & LE argyles


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to cut out for the day.


i like your tassels and argyles


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Slayton, courtesy of gtnc. Thanks again.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> i like your tassels and argyles


Double thanks :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey LWB
argyles OTC


----------



## Cardinals5

Great shine and beautiful natural edging Uncle Mac!









All the talk about AE's new balmoral boots forced me to wear mine today :icon_smile:

AE Brantley
BB charcoal otc


----------



## MickCollins1916

#8 shell Indy boots on this chilly day


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> #8 shell Indy boots on this chilly day


Nice! I'm wearing stock Indy 405s today.









.
.


----------



## chiamdream

AAF-8AF said:


> Nice! I'm wearing stock Indy 405s today.


Indys with jeans; it's just that kind of Friday. That's what I was wearing this morning, but with the arrival of the mail, I'm now wearing these vintage Brooks Bros. longwings from eBay:










There had been some speculation in the Dec. Acquisitions thread that these might be made by Alden...I don't know if the numbers inside give anyone any clues:


----------



## mcarthur

AAF,
nice indy's

Cardinal,
thank you! nice shine on your boots


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> AAF,
> nice indy's


Thank you. And your whiskey drams are fine ones.
.
.


----------



## AlanC

Alden Indys


----------



## TradMichael

I don't much of anything about these Italian-made leather soled Dodoni loafers---including whether or not they qualify for posting on here---but I saw them cheap at a thrift this summer & immediately took to them. They've more or less replaced my (rubber soled) Florsheim Riva loafers as my go-to shoe for dance nights because they're fabulous for that---ballroom dancing doesn't go down in penny loafers.


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Nice! I'm wearing stock Indy 405s today.


Always a good day for Indy boots! They look great.


----------



## TradMichael

AlanC said:


> Alden Indys


I see a trend... nice stuff.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> Alden Indys


What is that white stuff Alan???


----------



## CrackedCrab

the white stuff is exploded gemming material.


----------



## AAF-8AF

CrackedCrab said:


> the white stuff is exploded gemming material.


:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: I'm going to wake up laughing tonight just thinking about that....
.
.


----------



## AlanC

^ :icon_cheers:


----------



## cecil47

Casual in Topsiders today, Still trying to convince myself it's not winter yet.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> the white stuff is exploded gemming material.


Alan has a snow machine. He needs to have a white Christmas. Being serious-nice indy boots


----------



## eagle2250

LeatherSOUL said:


> What is that white stuff Alan???





mcarthur said:


> Alan has a snow machine. He needs to have a white Christmas. Being serious-nice indy boots


LOL. While AlanC certainly does have that "Bing Crosby...White Christmas" kind of effect on many of us, in answer to LeatherSOULs question, that's the "Heart of America's version of white sand beaches. Care to join us for some sun(!)?


----------



## ecox

Working this Saturday morning. Wearing the Alden/Brooks Bros PTB in #8.










-Erik


----------



## srivats

^ Those shells are wonderful


----------



## mcarthur

^nice shoes. you should be happy that you have a job.


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> ^nice shoes. you should be happy that you have a job.


Yup. Self-employed, so I'm lucky to have good, paying clients. Turned out to be a great day at work!

-E


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy NST
argyles otc


----------



## MickCollins1916

__
https://flic.kr/p/4179824228
Alden #8 shell wingtip boots, Grant last. One of my real favs of the herd.


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4179824228
> Alden #8 shell wingtip boots, Grant last. One of my real favs of the herd.


your nice wing tip boots do not belong on the furniture. do you know if the grant last is similar to the plaza last?


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> your nice wing tip boots do not belong on the furniture. do you know if the grant last is similar to the plaza last?


Shhh, Uncle, don't tell my wife I had my feet up on the furniture...though I deserve to be scolded. I wear the same size in shoes made on the Grant and the Plaza lasts, but I would describe the toe box on the Grant last as a little bit more bulbous than the Plaza. I have four pairs on the Grant, and it's my second fav, after the Trubalance last.


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Shhh, Uncle, don't tell my wife I had my feet up on the furniture...though I deserve to be scolded. I wear the same size in shoes made on the Grant and the Plaza lasts, but I would describe the toe box on the Grant last as a little bit more bulbous than the Plaza. I have four pairs on the Grant, and it's my second fav, after the Trubalance last.


thank you for the input


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> your nice wing tip boots do not belong on the furniture. do you know if the grant last is similar to the plaza last?


i go to an E width in the Grant - only last I deviate from D.


----------



## closerlook

hey mac,
what last?



mcarthur said:


> burgundy NST
> argyles otc


----------



## srivats

closerlook said:


> i go to an E width in the Grant - only last I deviate from D.


I agree with this ... same size as barrie but one width wider.


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4179824228
> Alden #8 shell wingtip boots, Grant last. One of my real favs of the herd.


I enjoyed getting together and seeing these in person on Saturday. Outstanding boots!
.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

srivats said:


> I agree with this ... same size as barrie but one width wider.


This is an interesting discussion. Both pairs of NST loafers on the Grant are 9.5D and fit like gloves...they're the only loafers I have found find that fit. The Van last is just not for me and I have never been thrilled with the fit of my tassel loafers on the Aberdeen. However, I have two #8 shell boots on the Grant and both are 9E and also fit like gloves. Weird. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I have had various trials and tribulations with sizes on the Barrie, finding that 9E is way too big and 8.5E is great. Apparently, you're supposed to size down .5 on the Barrie and the Trubalance...yet 8.5E on Trubalance is too snug and 9E is just perfect. All of which leads me to believe finding your size on Alden lasts is more art than science!


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> I enjoyed getting together and seeing these in person on Saturday. Outstanding boots!
> .
> .


Thank you, my friend, for the compliment. I was envious of your ravello longwings! Very nice, and I need a pair to round out my longwing collection.


----------



## MickCollins1916

MickCollins1916 said:


> Shhh, Uncle, don't tell my wife I had my feet up on the furniture...though I deserve to be scolded. I wear the same size in shoes made on the Grant and the Plaza lasts, but I would describe the toe box on the Grant last as a little bit more bulbous than the Plaza. I have four pairs on the Grant, and it's my second fav, after the Trubalance last.


Lest I confuse the issue further, I should clarify my earlier comment about sizing on Grant and Plaza. I have shell boots on both lasts and said boots are all 9E. I do have 2 loafers on the Grant that are 9.5D and for some reason, they're perfect. Go figure.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> hey mac,
> what last?


plaza last


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boots
argyles otc


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Slaytons.


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> whiskey indy boots
> argyles otc


Mac: Harrison Ford never looked so good in his Indy boots. You're sporting a great look, as always! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Mac: Harrison Ford never looked so good in his Indy boots. You're sporting a great look, as always! :thumbs-up:


thank you
I actually meet him starbucks in Santa Monica and he complimented my granddaughter and my indy boots


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb
> argyles otc


Superb! But no creases yet? Are those right out of the box or have you trained your feet not to bend when you walk? :icon_smile_big:
.
.


----------



## ecox

RM Williams Craftsman. Kangaroo leather.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb
> argyles otc


Very nice acquisition uncle. Did you get it from Alden SF?


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Superb! But no creases yet? Are those right out of the box or have you trained your feet not to bend when you walk? :icon_smile_big:
> .
> .


thank you. The shoes have only walked on carpeting until today


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Very nice acquisition uncle. Did you get it from Alden SF?


thank you-nyc alden


----------



## cecil47

Wet this AM, so Sperry rubber-soled wings.


----------



## HistoryDoc

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb
> argyles otc


Simple, classic. Perfect as always.


----------



## srivats

cecil47 said:


> Wet this AM, so Sperry rubber-soled wings.


sperry makes wingtips !?!?

Wore my suede aldens today ... not the best photo though, looks over-exposed.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

Congratulations on finally getting a pair of Ravello PTBs.

Wear them in good health.


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Leeds.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^^ Looking good HB and the photography is much better today.


----------



## mcarthur

HistoryDoc said:


> Simple, classic. Perfect as always.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle,
> 
> Congratulations on finally getting a pair of Ravello PTBs.
> 
> Wear them in good health.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> AE Leeds.


nice B&H


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden cigar NST (Aberdeen)









.
.


----------



## ecox

AE Byron.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden cigar NST (Aberdeen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


very sharp!


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> AE Byron.


nice shine


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> nice shine


Thank you!

-Erik


----------



## WindsorNot

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden cigar NST (Aberdeen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Almost mistook for Mac :icon_smile_wink:. Lookin' sharp!


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> very sharp!


Thanks, Uncle!



WindsorNot said:


> Almost mistook for Mac :icon_smile_wink:. Lookin' sharp!


Thank you, and that's quite a compliment.

Alden Nubuck PTB today:









.
.


----------



## bpworks

*Grenson Masterpiece strap captoe slipons*

Alan C.,

Great look from Grenson!!! Envious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden Nubuck PTB today:


I like that very much. Is it a regular model or a special run?


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> I like that very much. Is it a regular model or a special run?


Thanks! It's stock model 9431S. Barrie last, lug rubber sole.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy ptb
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> burgundy ptb
> argyles otc


Nice smoooooth shine on those shoes, Uncle. The socks look like they could use a shave, though :icon_smile_wink:
.
.


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden cigar NST (Aberdeen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


I love this shoe. Anyone know if any of the usual suspects has this shoe in stock in cigar, ravello or whiskey on the Aberdeen last, not the barrie.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Nice smoooooth shine on those shoes, Uncle. The socks look like they could use a shave, though :icon_smile_wink:
> .
> .


thank you. it is a problem i have had with marcoliani argyles. have you had similar problems?


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> I love this shoe. Anyone know if any of the usual suspects has this shoe in stock in cigar, ravello or whiskey on the Aberdeen last, not the barrie.


i have not seen the nst on the aberdeen last in the exotic colors


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> thank you. it is a problem i have had with marcoliani argyles. have you had similar problems?


I have similar problems with marcoliani - but I machine wash all my socks.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> I have similar problems with marcoliani - but I machine wash all my socks.


my marcoliani socks are machine washed and lined dry. I do not have this problem with BS argyles.


----------



## AlanC

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

^^
AlanC, what an interesting and creative twist on the traditional concept of a family photo. That is really neat! :thumbs-up:


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> thank you. it is a problem i have had with marcoliani argyles. have you had similar problems?


While I also machine wash and line dry, I'm still new to the Marcoliani argyles. I do see, however, that the fluffiness is beginning.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ravello chukkas
> argyles otc


Gorgeous shoes and very nice ensemble.
.
.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello chukkas
> argyles otc


Great shine Uncle Mac - I think you ended the discussion of whether we like chukkas over in that other thread with these beauties.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden #8 shell straight tip blucher.









.
.


----------



## amlai

mcarthur said:


> do you know if the grant last is similar to the plaza last?


This was my comparison of the 2 lasts from a while back:


----------



## Tonyp

The Grant last has a similar shape to the Barrie but not as wide. It fits a little bit narrower but not much. I like the Grant last better than the Barrie and the fit is more accurate as a true fit. The Barrie is a wider more bulbus last.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> i have not seen the nst on the aberdeen last in the exotic colors


Nor have I. The DC store did have cigar on the aberdeen but the one size I wanted 11E was held for another customer. I have to wait for another run to be made.


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> While I also machine wash and line dry, I'm still new to the Marcoliani argyles. I do see, however, that the fluffiness is beginning.
> .
> .


This is only true for the Merino wool Marcolianis, not the cotton. What about gentle cycle or hand wash cycle . My machine has a hand wash cycle.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Gorgeous shoes and very nice ensemble.
> .
> .


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great shine Uncle Mac - I think you ended the discussion of whether we like chukkas over in that other thread with these beauties.


thank you. i find that chukkas are versatile


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden #8 shell straight tip blucher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


i like your shoes with a nice shine and nice argyles


----------



## AAF-8AF

Tonyp said:


> This is only true for the Merino wool Marcolianis, not the cotton. What about gentle cycle or hand wash cycle . My machine has a hand wash cycle.


My machine is pretty rudimentary. I could stand a new one. Anyway, I could give a try on the lower setting (whatever mine is called), though I figured that washing the socks inside-out would reduce the amount of surface abrasion.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

amlai said:


> This was my comparison of the 2 lasts from a while back:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> This is only true for the Merino wool Marcolianis, not the cotton. What about gentle cycle or hand wash cycle . My machine has a hand wash cycle.


try it and let us know what happens after six washings


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> i like your shoes with a nice shine and nice argyles


Thanks very much. I credit the shine entirely to your method, though I tend to run through each step rather quickly. I've heard you or others say something like 5 minutes per shoe on the horsehair brush, but I don't think my arm could hold up for that long :icon_smile:
.
.


----------



## srivats

Tonyp said:


> The Grant last has a similar shape to the Barrie but not as wide. It fits a little bit narrower but not much.


I agree with Tony's point above. However, for my feet, barrie last was a better fit.


----------



## MickCollins1916

On the advice of dear Uncle Mac, I decided to rid my closet of shoes that do not fit and invested in a new pair of whiskey chukkas in a size that's far better for me. Today's the first day wearing them. Lots of fun seeing where the new creases will go! I can't escape the creasing with my insanely high instep, but the chukka in general is FAR more comfortable now that my foot's not sliding around in them.

__
https://flic.kr/p/4193063225


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden #8 shell straight tip blucher.
> .


Very nice. Looking good!


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> On the advice of dear Uncle Mac, I decided to rid my closet of shoes that do not fit and invested in a new pair of whiskey chukkas in a size that's far better for me. Today's the first day wearing them. Lots of fun seeing where the new creases will go! I can't escape the creasing with my insanely high instep, but the chukka in general is FAR more comfortable now that my foot's not sliding around in them.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4193063225


Very nice! They already look like old friends. And so inspirational, I think I'll have a pair for myself.....:icon_smile_big:
.
.


----------



## Pentheos

Vintage, no-name, USA-made gunboats. $12 on Ebay.

Any guesses as to maker?

(These are the shoes that blistered me up a week ago. They've since softened with some wearing around the house. Lesson learned.)


----------



## The Deacon

Vintage Dexter or vintage Bostonian?


----------



## srivats

^ Ooh, they look very good. I like the color a lot - perfect for khakis!


----------



## cecil47

Florsheim Imperial LWBs today.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks very much. I credit the shine entirely to your method, though I tend to run through each step rather quickly. I've heard you or others say something like 5 minutes per shoe on the horsehair brush, but I don't think my arm could hold up for that long :icon_smile:
> .
> .


also, i wouldnot be able to do it.


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> On the advice of dear Uncle Mac, I decided to rid my closet of shoes that do not fit and invested in a new pair of whiskey chukkas in a size that's far better for me. Today's the first day wearing them. Lots of fun seeing where the new creases will go! I can't escape the creasing with my insanely high instep, but the chukka in general is FAR more comfortable now that my foot's not sliding around in them.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4193063225


enjoy wearing your good looking whiskey chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Very nice! They already look like old friends. And so inspirational, I think I'll have a pair for myself.....:icon_smile_big:
> .
> .


you will be very pleased!


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Florsheim Imperial LWBs today.


nice b&h with argyles


----------



## cecil47

Thanks Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> cigar cap toe boot
> argyles otc


Beautiful boots, and a great shade of cigar. More recent cigar seem to be so much darker lately -- like Maduro 
.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing your good looking whiskey chukkas


thank you, Uncle, I sure will. As always, you provided very sage advice on the sizing issue. Many thanks!


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Beautiful boots, and a great shade of cigar. More recent cigar seem to be so much darker lately -- like Maduro
> .
> .


+1 very nice boots in general and great shade of cigar in specific. Obviously, they're ALL good shades of cigar IMO, but this one stands out.


----------



## MickCollins1916

#8 shell Indy boots, courtesy of LSH of course!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Beautiful boots, and a great shade of cigar. More recent cigar seem to be so much darker lately -- like Maduro
> .
> .


thank you! boots were purchased in 2005


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> +1 very nice boots in general and great shade of cigar in specific. Obviously, they're ALL good shades of cigar IMO, but this one stands out.


thank you!


----------



## srivats

These just arrived:

(C&J for polo, Gifford chukka in brown shell cordovan)


----------



## Cardinals5

Those are beauties Sri - I particularly like the metal eyelets. I know many don't like the metal eyelets, but I generally prefer them just as a nice finishing touch. Wear in good health!


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> These just arrived:
> 
> (C&J for polo, Gifford chukka in brown shell cordovan)


Nice pick-up, Sri!
.
.


----------



## ecox

Sorel snow boots...taken near my office a couple blocks from the White House. A foot of snow's a big deal in DC!










I promise to wear shell cordovan as soon as the sidewalks are clear of snow and salt 

-Erik


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Sorel snow boots...taken near my office a couple blocks from the White House. A foot of snow's a big deal in DC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to wear shell cordovan as soon as the sidewalks are clear of snow and salt
> 
> -Erik


we will hold you to your promise!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## mcarthur

^nice wing tips


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst boot
> argyles otc


Outstanding boots, Uncle! NST looks great on a boot, and ravello is superb.

Alden cigar LHS for me today --









.
.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Those are beauties Sri - I particularly like the metal eyelets. I know many don't like the metal eyelets, but I generally prefer them just as a nice finishing touch. Wear in good health!





AAF-8AF said:


> Nice pick-up, Sri!


Thanks folks!

Mac/AAC your shells are awesome.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Outstanding boots, Uncle! NST looks great on a boot, and ravello is superb.
> 
> Alden cigar LHS for me today --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


thank you! i like your cigar and argyles. how much snow did you get?


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> Mac/AAC your shells are awesome.


thank you


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> thank you! i like your cigar and argyles. how much snow did you get?


Thanks much. I got 20 inches if not more. Ugh! Shoveled three times on Saturday while it was coming down and once more on Sunday after it was over. That's about as much shoveling as I've had to do over entire winters recently. As they say, "I'm getting too old for this %*!#" 
.
.


----------



## WindsorNot

B&H today w/ BB argyle. Machine washed/line dryed 10+ times and holding up (crossing my fingers). Nice whiskey/cigar/ravello, gentlemen.


----------



## srivats

^ Looks great, WindsorNot!

Are those argyles cotton or wool?


----------



## WindsorNot

srivats said:


> ^ Looks great, WindsorNot!
> 
> Are those argyles cotton or wool?


Thanks! Wool. Shine courtesy of Mac Method.


----------



## cecil47

For a Cristmas party yesterday. Pictue taken in the dark(ish), so color is off some, the trousers are really a darker olive grey.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> B&H today w/ BB argyle. Machine washed/line dryed 10+ times and holding up (crossing my fingers). Nice whiskey/cigar/ravello, gentlemen.


thank you! nice shine on your b&h with argyles


----------



## Bezalel

Yesterday's footwear:










shoes: Allen Edmonds / Easton model / saddle color
socks: Ozone / Carnival model / chocolate color

I desperately need more mini-lugged shoes for the sloppy weather.


----------



## Cardinals5

WindsorNot said:


> B&H today w/ BB argyle. Machine washed/line dryed 10+ times and holding up (crossing my fingers). Nice whiskey/cigar/ravello, gentlemen.


Great shell longwings Windsor! I have the same BB argyles, but mine look much worse - I put'em in the dryer  I guess I'll have to start line drying my nicer socks.


----------



## WindsorNot

Cardinals5 said:


> Great shell longwings Windsor! I have the same BB argyles, but mine look much worse - I put'em in the dryer  I guess I'll have to start line drying my nicer socks.


Keep in mind mine have only been through under 10 washes. I really hope they hold up!

Cecil47: are those viccel socks? What are your thoughts if so? I was dissapointed with mine.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb
> argyles otc


Great shine Uncle! PTBs really show off the special qualities of shell.


----------



## cecil47

@WindsorNot - They are viccel. I really like the colors, especially the lighter ones (natural, goldenrod, scarlet, etc). The dark ones seem a little too sheer. These are the lightweights, the heavier ones might be better that way. They fit me well, but can't vouch for durability, as they are pretty new. For the price they seem pretty good. What about them do you find disappointing?


----------



## TradMichael

Have the day off & it's snowy---breaking in my new LL Bean rubber moc Bean boots, aka duck shoes:


----------



## WindsorNot

cecil47 said:


> @WindsorNot - They are viccel. I really like the colors, especially the lighter ones (natural, goldenrod, scarlet, etc). The dark ones seem a little too sheer. These are the lightweights, the heavier ones might be better that way. They fit me well, but can't vouch for durability, as they are pretty new. For the price they seem pretty good. What about them do you find disappointing?


I was thrilled at first at the style/comfort/colors/price point. Upon closer inspection and further washings, however, I realized that the ultra thin elastic woven into the socks was not made for durability. The elastic on one pair came undone after 1-2 washings, resulting in socks that don't stay up. I would recommend a thicker/more durable elastic woven in to assure stay-upedness over the long run.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great shine Uncle! PTBs really show off the special qualities of shell.


thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

Well I'm not wearing these yet but wanted to share.

MTO's from Leather Soul. EG Ecton, Tobacco Suede, 606 Last, HAF sole (double tapering to single at the waist)

I plan to wear these mostly with jeans as I conquer the world and its beautiful women.


----------



## bpworks

*Cacked Crab Tobacco suede footware*

What do you mean with jeans???????? These cool puppies I would wear with everything I own except formal wear (for that I wear my black suede woven Feragamos slip ons).

Great looking shoe & well chosen. Enjoy!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^thank you bp I will expand my horizons and wear with flannels too.

The suede is just wonderful on these. I asked myself when I opened the box why I don't buy more suede shoes...


----------



## bpworks

*Suede Shoes*

CC,

I highly recommend buying more suede shoes. I have been collecting suede shoes for some years now. If well cared for they will serve you well for years. Not only are they very handsome, most comfortable in any season & wear very well in foul weather, they certainly set one apart from the crowd.

We lived in Pittsburgh for several years through snow, snow, & the great blizzard of 1993 (24" in 24 Hrs.). My suedes were worn daily unprotected, brushed off & with trees in them left to dry naturally. Today they look as if they were just purchased.

Think I enjoy my suede???


----------



## srivats

CC, those Ectons are AWESOME. Really like the HAF sole and the metal tip ... the suede color is perfect :aportnoy::aportnoy:

I just thought I was getting cured of the suede madness ... now after seeing those, I am going crazy again.

Wear them well, my friend.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ thanks so much Sri, I'm very happy with these. Came out even better than I had hoped. I feel that EG is making shoes with a lot of care and attention to detail, and the recent discussion on construction methods will not deter me from ordering more.

bp you've got me all fired up on suede now I'm pumped. Good to hear you've enjoyed your pairs, and in some tough weather.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## cecil47

Florsheim saddles today.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
your eg suede look outstanding. enjoy wearing. i hope the shoes are not resting on your bed sheets


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks Uncle *mac*! I just love these.

um..er, well, uh...yes that is my bed. (at least they're not on the table):icon_pale:


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice EG's. I love the metal tips. I'd cringe when breaking those works of art in!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion tip
argyles otc


----------



## LeatherSOUL

12/23/09...Alden UNLINED Flex PTB:
(I HAD to share these with the Trad forum. They're the most comfortable Alden shoes I've ever worn.)


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> ravello medallion tip
> argyles otc


AWESOME shoes Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> 12/23/09...Alden UNLINED Flex PTB:
> (I HAD to share these with the Trad forum. They're the most comfortable Alden shoes I've ever worn.)


very nice looking shells. nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> AWESOME shoes Mac!


thank you


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Well I'm not wearing these yet but wanted to share.
> 
> MTO's from Leather Soul. EG Ecton, Tobacco Suede, 606 Last, HAF sole (double tapering to single at the waist)
> 
> I plan to wear these mostly with jeans as I conquer the world and its beautiful women.


Beautiful shoes Crab. I got into the suede mode over the weekend. Found a pair of Chocolate suede shoes at Tods that are not remotely Tod like and had to have them. I am wearing a pair of chocolate suede C&J for RL loafers today with some carmel incotex Cashmere cotton cords and Loro piana cashmere cranberry sweater over a BD shirt. I think jeans and suede go great. I also like them with flannels and cords. Still thinking about the RPM denim:idea:. My wife said no way!ic12337:


----------



## cecil47

A most un-Trad pair of Adidas GSG9s for the snow today. Yes, that is NM dirt under the laces.


----------



## CrackedCrab

suede, suede, suede..awesome Tony, those Tods sound great but the combination you put together with the C&Js/Inco,LP sounds even better. I have my eye on some EG/RL Stern? on the 89 last in mink suede on ebay, hoping the price will come down some. I'm trying to dollar cost average my MTO's with bargains where I can find them:icon_smile_big:

I am a huge 45rpm fan but realize they may not be the best use of discretionary funds...Your wife is probably right...

A little closet cleaning today. These are John Varvatos crepe sole boots when they still were made pretty well in Italy. Got them at Gorsuch in Aspen probably 6-7 years ago. Holding up well and very comfortable. I am going to get shelled by *Uncle Mac* for photographing on the chaise, but they really needed a light background. Getting them back into winter rotation. I don't have trees for them so I use crumpled up newspaper and felt bags:



















oh forgot, *Uncle Mac*, one of the nicest Aldens I've seen, the Ravello up there^^

and *Leather Soul*, never heard of an unlined PTB. Your ideas are intriguing to me. Very, very nice.


----------



## AAF-8AF

LeatherSOUL said:


> 12/23/09...Alden UNLINED Flex PTB:
> (I HAD to share these with the Trad forum. They're the most comfortable Alden shoes I've ever worn.)


Wow, am I ever kicking myself for not pre-ordering those. They look outstanding, and I prefer that construction to the regular PTB. Tom -- what's the proper terminology to describe the different constructions?
.
.


----------



## Tonyp

Crab, I have almost the exact same pair of JV ankle boots! Purchased in 2004 at the JV store on Melrose. Great boot I put mine back into rotation as well. Mine have a vibram bottom. Very comfy. BTW, Got some OTC cashmere socks for hanukah. My wife got them for me. Turnbull and Asser 100% cashmere. I wear them as slippers. Very cozy.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ great minds think alike Tony.:icon_smile_big:

Good score on the cashmere socks. T&A stuff is great, I have some of their shirts and ties but no socks. I have some Carolina Artisans cashmeres that I love. Enjoy, and happy holidays to you and your wife.

edit: Tony really important -- hand wash the socks or dry clean but never put in the washer and dryer...


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> A most un-Trad pair of Adidas GSG9s for the snow today. Yes, that is NM dirt under the laces.


you have a good wife to allow you to wear the adidas in the house


----------



## mcarthur

cc,
thank you

cc & aaf,
i am in your corner that the tom's ptb looks good


----------



## Andy M

Tom:

Absolutely agree! The unlined shell ptb on the flex welt are incredibly comfortable right out of the box.

Andy M.
Delmar, NY


----------



## Tonyp

Crab; Thanks for the washing instructions, Will do. My wife would die if they were unwearable. She needed a short term loan to buy them. Happy Holidays to you and your family. Looking forward to meeting you in Jan. 2010. My wife has a friend in N. Ca. never know but her friend knows alot of single women. I sent you a card. Should get it tomorrow.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tony glad to help, cashmere socks are fragile in my experience.

Thanks for looking out too, maybe there is a Mrs. Crab in my future for 2010....

I'll pm you to coordinate meeting up.


----------



## MickCollins1916

LeatherSOUL said:


> 12/23/09...Alden UNLINED Flex PTB:
> (I HAD to share these with the Trad forum. They're the most comfortable Alden shoes I've ever worn.)


I am annoyed with myself for not pre-ordering these...they look great, Tom! I am wearing a pair of your #8 Indy boots today.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lwb
argyles otc


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> you have a good wife to allow you to wear the adidas in the house


Actually, no wife at all. My girlfriend, however, probably would not allow them past her front door!
Great LWBs!


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Actually, no wife at all. My girlfriend, however, probably would not allow them past her front door!
> Great LWBs!


thank you


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Slayton today.


----------



## cecil47

@Harvey, those socks are like a stained glass window! From where are they?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AAF-8AF said:


> Wow, am I ever kicking myself for not pre-ordering those. They look outstanding, and I prefer that construction to the regular PTB. Tom -- what's the proper terminology to describe the different constructions?
> .
> .





MickCollins1916 said:


> I am annoyed with myself for not pre-ordering these...they look great, Tom! I am wearing a pair of your #8 Indy boots today.


Don't worry guys, they'll be on the next preorder in January.


----------



## harvey_birdman

cecil47 said:


> @Harvey, those socks are like a stained glass window! From where are they?


They're from www.sockdreams.com, "Socks for an Agent of Chaos".


----------



## AAF-8AF

LeatherSOUL said:


> Don't worry guys, they'll be on the next preorder in January.


Thanks for the good news, Santa Tom. Just what I was hoping for.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

Happy Holidays!
Between meals








whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## srivats

Uncle, those NSTs are sharp! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Uncle, those NSTs are sharp! Hope you had a great day.


thank you! we had a wonderful day. I hope you had a great day


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy & black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> burgundy & black saddle
> argyles otc


Nice acquisition Uncle - need I ask whether they're shell? Do you have any calfskin shoes in that enormous shoe closet of yours? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice acquisition Uncle - need I ask whether they're shell? Do you have any calfskin shoes in that enormous shoe closet of yours? :icon_smile_wink:


thank yoy. the saddles are shell. most likely


----------



## dchandler2

Loake Tweed, Classic Semi Brogue style


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Uncle, those are very sharp! The shine on those surpasses even your normal glow.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Uncle, those are very sharp! The shine on those surpasses even your normal glow.


Nephew,
thank you


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip
> argyles otc


Uncle, I like them a bit more than the NSTs. Very understated look.

What last are they on? aberdeen?



dchandler2 said:


> Loake Tweed, Classic Semi Brogue style


These are great.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Uncle, I like them a bit more than the NSTs. Very understated look.
> 
> What last are they on? aberdeen?
> 
> These are great.


leydon last


----------



## Tonyp

Uncle, Great shoes. I have tried to get Tom at leathersoul to do another run but nothing yet. Enjoy. Happy New Year.


----------



## AAF-8AF

New (to me) Alden whiskey chukkas, acquired from forum member MickCollins1916. These are my first chukkas and I'm liking them a lot. Separately, I also recently picked up a brand new pair in cigar, but they are still in the box waiting for me to decide if I'm going to keep them.









.
.


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> New (to me) Alden whiskey chukkas, acquired from forum member MickCollins1916. These are my first chukkas and I'm liking them a lot. Separately, I also recently picked up a brand new pair in cigar, but they are still in the box waiting for me to decide if I'm going to keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Very nice AAF. I also like your wool argyles. What brand and where did you get them? Why wouldn't you keep the cigar? I assume its a chukka as well but that is a great color.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Tonyp said:


> Very nice AAF. I also like your wool argyles. What brand and where did you get them? Why wouldn't you keep the cigar? I assume its a chukka as well but that is a great color.


Thanks, Tony. Hope this isn't disappointing about the socks, but they are just cotton Gold Toe. They're only on their second wearing after their first washing, so I can't say how they hold up, but I like them well enough, especially at their price point (< $10).

As for the cigar chukkas, the only reason I might return them is $$$ considerations. Been spending too much of it lately and I expect to be putting in a LeatherSoul pre-order soon. I also have three other shoes in cigar, so I'm good in that category. But I'm new to chukkas and am enjoying the whiskeys, so I'm open to having an alternate color and cigar really appeals to me. One thing I like about the chukkas is that they will be the first good shoes I have that will make for suitable weekend wear. It's way too easy to rationalize a new shoe purchase, and I'm way too vulnerable to the persuasions of this thread :crazy:
.
.


----------



## srivats

AAF, think about it this way: with the cigar and whiskey chukkas, you are all set with the perfect pair of shoes for causual wear (with jeans/khakis) for all life. From what we have seen, alden cigar comes pretty infrequently. Don't return/sell them and regret later!!

(all you need to do is add a pair of #8 later and you are set) :devil:

I think chukkas are one of the most versatile shoe styles, more than LWBs. Perfect for wearing with wool trousers or jeans, year round.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> AAF, think about it this way: with the cigar and whiskey chukkas, you are all set with the perfect pair of shoes for causual wear (with jeans/khakis) for all life. From what we have seen, alden cigar comes pretty infrequently. Don't return/sell them and regret later!!
> 
> (all you need to do is add a pair of #8 later and you are set) :devil:
> 
> I think chukkas are one of the most versatile shoe styles, more than LWBs. Perfect for wearing with wool trousers or jeans, year round.


Oh, I hear ya brudda'. We think just alike on all counts. I am certainly leaning toward keeping, but I've been back and forth for a while. It does help to get some other opinions, though.

As for the frequency of cigar, or the other non-standard colors, my observations since getting tuned in to shell only since this past February, is that the volumes have been modest but the frequency has been high. I've seen a pretty steady flow of cigar (mostly), ravello, and whiskey. Not all from the same source and not all of the same models, of course, but a pretty steady flow. In reviewing old threads, though, I have seen times when the inventory of shell of almost any color has been regarded to be scarce with a "get them while you can" sentiment. As far as my wallet is concerned, they've been too plentiful lately :icon_smile_big:

Anyway, I suppose it's just a matter of time before I put on the cigar chukkas and bend into that first, no-going-back-now, crease.
.
.


----------



## srivats

I distinctly remember searching for non #8/black shells and seeing that whoever had it got it 2-3 years back. I even started a thread about it, not too much time back 

Whiskey is my least favourite shell color I think. I far prefer ravello. The reason for this is that I like my shoes to be darker than my trousers ... I enjoy seeing whiskey on others, but I can't wear it myself. That's why I don't own any whiskey shoes. But I do agree that whiskey looks very good with the right shade of blue/brown trousers (jeans too).

Now go take those cigar chukkas out, photograph them for the forum and wear em :devil:


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> I distinctly remember searching for non #8/black shells and seeing that whoever had it got it 2-3 years back. I even started a thread about it, not too much time back
> 
> Whiskey is my least favourite shell color I think. I far prefer ravello. The reason for this is that I like my shoes to be darker than my trousers ... I enjoy seeing whiskey on others, but I can't wear it myself. That's why I don't own any whiskey shoes. But I do agree that whiskey looks very good with the right shade of blue/brown trousers (jeans too).
> 
> Now go take those cigar chukkas out, photograph them for the forum and wear em :devil:


Thanks for the thread link; I think I'd missed that one. Maybe this has just turned out to be a good year for non-standard shell, since there really did seem to be a lot. I wonder what 2010 will see. As for whiskey, I always thought it would be too light for me, but this pair of chukkas is on the dark side, not too far from my ravello LWB, just a little lighter and without the deep reddish undertones. Still, my tendencies have always been toward darker shade shoes overall.

And, yeah, I should definitely photo those cigar chukkas before they get rippled.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Uncle, Great shoes. I have tried to get Tom at leathersoul to do another run but nothing yet. Enjoy. Happy New Year.


thank you
happy new year


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> New (to me) Alden whiskey chukkas, acquired from forum member MickCollins1916. These are my first chukkas and I'm liking them a lot. Separately, I also recently picked up a brand new pair in cigar, but they are still in the box waiting for me to decide if I'm going to keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


looking good whiskey and argyles. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks, Tony. Hope this isn't disappointing about the socks, but they are just cotton Gold Toe. They're only on their second wearing after their first washing, so I can't say how they hold up, but I like them well enough, especially at their price point (< $10).
> 
> As for the cigar chukkas, the only reason I might return them is $$$ considerations. Been spending too much of it lately and I expect to be putting in a LeatherSoul pre-order soon. I also have three other shoes in cigar, so I'm good in that category. But I'm new to chukkas and am enjoying the whiskeys, so I'm open to having an alternate color and cigar really appeals to me. One thing I like about the chukkas is that they will be the first good shoes I have that will make for suitable weekend wear. It's way too easy to rationalize a new shoe purchase, and I'm way too vulnerable to the persuasions of this thread :crazy:
> .
> .


Nephew,
once you put the cigar chukkas on your feet, you will be hooked


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## cecil47

Beautiful, Uncle.
I NEED a pair of those!


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> looking good whiskey and argyles. enjoy wearing


Thanks very much!



mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> once you put the cigar chukkas on your feet, you will be hooked


Oh, I do know it -- hooked, lined, and sinkered :icon_smile_big:



mcarthur said:


> whiskey lwb
> argyles otc


Lovely shoes, Uncle. It's turned into a great day for whiskey shell. Hmmm, sounds like a good idea for a cold evening, too.
.
.


----------



## cecil47

With the threat of snow today, chukkas.


----------



## CrackedCrab

A little wet here, nothing special, just running around in my Quoddy for South Willard brown chromexal bluchers.


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Beautiful, Uncle.
> I NEED a pair of those!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> Oh, I do know it -- hooked, lined, and sinkered :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Lovely shoes, Uncle. It's turned into a great day for whiskey shell. Hmmm, sounds like a good idea for a cold evening, too.
> .
> .


Nephew,
thank you! are you a balvenie 21 guy?


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> thank you! are you a balvenie 21 guy?


I'm a Lagavulin 16 guy, but perfectly willing to stray. And when I'm not sipping the straight malts, I'm enjoying Manhattans with either Bourbon or rye, various proportions of sweet & dry vermouths, and changing up the bitters for lots of tasty variety. Don't worry, though, I only drink when I'm alone or with people :devil:
.
.


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> A little wet here, nothing special, just running around in my Quoddy for South Willard brown chromexal bluchers.


Excellent! These are on my list for 2010. The chromexel leather is awesome.


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> New (to me) Alden whiskey chukkas, acquired from forum member MickCollins1916. These are my first chukkas and I'm liking them a lot. Separately, I also recently picked up a brand new pair in cigar, but they are still in the box waiting for me to decide if I'm going to keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Hey, that's a good look for you! Enjoy wearing them. I wore my new pair - you know, the one that actually fit like gloves - just yesterday. Very pleased these went to a good home!


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> New (to me) Alden whiskey chukkas, acquired from forum member MickCollins1916. These are my first chukkas and I'm liking them a lot. Separately, I also recently picked up a brand new pair in cigar, but they are still in the box waiting for me to decide if I'm going to keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Hey, that's a good look for you! Enjoy wearing them. I wore my new pair - you know, the one that actually fit like gloves - just yesterday. Very pleased these went to a good home!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> As for whiskey, I always thought it would be too light for me, but this pair of chukkas is on the dark side, not too far from my ravello LWB, just a little lighter and without the deep reddish undertones. Still, my tendencies have always been toward darker shade shoes overall.
> 
> .


This pair of chukkas darkened considerably inside shoe bags in my closet, as have my whiskey Indy boots. I am looking forward to the time when my new pair starts doing the same. To me, the whiskey's not nearly as versatile as the cigar, but I definitely manage to get plenty of mileage out of my whiskey LWBs and Indys.


----------



## Tonyp

crab and Uncle great shoes. love the whiskey and the Chromexal. I love Balvenie 21. In SF there is a place called the Occidental Cigar Club. It is open to the public and serves great single malts. I will be visiting there in 2 weeks. Cigars and Single malt. Doesn't get better than that with Aldens SC and Argyles.

Happy New Year to all.

Tony


----------



## Tonyp

crab and Uncle great shoes. love the whiskey and the Chromexal. I love Balvenie 21. In SF there is a place called the Occidental Cigar Club. It is open to the public and serves great single malts. I will be visiting there in 2 weeks. Cigars and Single malt. Doesn't get better than that with Aldens SC and Argyles.

Happy New Year to all.

Tony


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent

cecil47 said:


> Beautiful, Uncle.
> I NEED a pair of those!


Completely agree!

Uncle, how do those hold up to the elements? Ever risk wearing them outside?


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> Hey, that's a good look for you! Enjoy wearing them. I wore my new pair - you know, the one that actually fit like gloves - just yesterday. Very pleased these went to a good home!


Thanks again. I'm definitely enjoying wearing them and I think they fit quite well. It's also kind of nice that they were broken in and ready to roll.
.
.


----------



## MickCollins1916

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks again. I'm definitely enjoying wearing them and I think they fit quite well. It's also kind of nice that they were broken in and ready to roll.
> .
> .


My pleasure. All this talk of whiskey shell made me decide today is a good day for my whiskey LWB.


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Leeds.


----------



## ecox

AE Walton in chili calf.


----------



## srivats

harvey_birdman said:


> AE Leeds.


Very nice. I really like the shape.



ecox said:


> AE Walton in chili calf.


Very nice color on those - A little too pointy for me, but the algonquin split toe is well executed.


----------



## mcarthur

Mr. Walter Trent said:


> Completely agree!
> 
> Uncle, how do those hold up to the elements? Ever risk wearing them outside?


shells hold up very well in wet conditions. tingley's provide added protection


----------



## mcarthur

H-bird,
nice shells


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst
> argyles otc


Uncle, excellent shine on those! I wore the same pair today as well. It was a great day for cigar shell here in FL.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst
> argyles otc


What last? Barrie?


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *Tony* and *Sri*, thanks, love the Chromexal Quoddys. South Willard in LA/website has a restock in these if you are interested...

*Uncle Mac* we are just going to give up posting Aldens soon and let you showcase them. Beautiful cigar NST.

*birdman*, like the Leeds, don't own AE but like those.

Today, 3/4 day at work so I pulled out the Aberdeen last and took some Vicodin for the pain to come...just kidding it's not that bad.


----------



## Tonyp

Nice Crab. I have the same ones. They don't hurt that bad. Today, Cigar shell LHS with Argyles. Trying a new source for argyles from T&A. merino wool,OTC. first time wear. Will let you know. I think they are made by Pantharella. 

half day at work today. casual. I promise that my New years resolution among others will be to learn how to post pics.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Great day to be bouncing around the city getting supplies and prepping for a New Year's shin-dig tonight. This picture stolen from The Trad showcases it a bit...

https://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nyeve1.jpg

At least I have these soldiers to help:

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0028r.jpg
https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0029g.jpg


----------



## dwebber18

As its cold and rainy in TN today, I am wearing my Redwing 931s. My loafers and AEs stay in the closet on days like these.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> What last? Barrie?


barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

Sri and CC
thank you

CC,
i like your shells. needs the procedure


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Nice Crab. I have the same ones. They don't hurt that bad. Today, Cigar shell LHS with Argyles. Trying a new source for argyles from T&A. merino wool,OTC. first time wear. Will let you know. I think they are made by Pantharella.
> 
> half day at work today. casual. I promise that my New years resolution among others will be to learn how to post pics.


we will hold you to your resolution


----------



## AAF-8AF

Happy New Year everyone! All the best to you in 2010.

Starting off the year with the home break-in of these new Alden cigar chukkas.


















.
.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Happy New Year 2010!


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Happy New Year everyone! All the best to you in 2010.
> 
> Starting off the year with the home break-in of these new Alden cigar chukkas.





LeatherSOUL said:


> Happy New Year 2010!


Happy new year !!

AAF, those chukkas are lovely. How did you even *consider* sending them back !?

Tom, lovely specs ... really like the suede.


----------



## Tonyp

AAF Good decision. You will enjoy them for a long time and they go great with jeans or cords.

Tom: Nice EG or G&G? happy new year.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

srivats said:


> Tom, lovely specs ... really like the suede.


Thanks Sri. You and suede recently!



Tonyp said:


> Tom: Nice EG or G&G? happy new year.


My EG B&H gunboats, double leather sole and reverse welt!


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Happy new year !!
> 
> AAF, those chukkas are lovely. How did you even *consider* sending them back !?





Tonyp said:


> AAF Good decision. You will enjoy them for a long time and they go great with jeans or cords.


Thanks, gents! I know I'm going to be glad to have them.
.
.


----------



## JayJay

AAF-8AF said:


> Happy New Year everyone! All the best to you in 2010.
> 
> Starting off the year with the home break-in of these new Alden cigar chukkas.
> .


Looks terrific!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Happy New Year everyone! All the best to you in 2010.
> 
> Starting off the year with the home break-in of these new Alden cigar chukkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Nephew,
the cigar chukkas are outstanding. I am glad that you decided to keep them. enjoy wearing

Happy New Year


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> Happy New Year 2010!


Nephew,
Your eg are outstanding

Happy New Year


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> Your eg are outstanding
> 
> Happy New Year


Uncle Mac,

How about my cuffs?

HNY


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> Uncle Mac,
> 
> How about my cuffs?
> 
> HNY


I like the cuffs. Keep it up


----------



## mcarthur

black lhs
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

JayJay said:


> Looks terrific!


 Thanks very much.


mcarthur said:


> Nephew, the cigar chukkas are outstanding. I am glad that you decided to keep them. enjoy wearing


 Thanks, Uncle. Sometimes you just have to decide to decide, and today I decided 


mcarthur said:


> black lhs argyles otc


 Those shoes, socks and trousers look great and must be a very comfy combo. . .


----------



## ecox

AAF:

Very good call on keeping the cigar chukkas. I'm actually wearing mine today, and they've become my favorite footwear -- they look fantastic, and are extremely comfy


----------



## AAF-8AF

ecox said:


> AAF:
> 
> Very good call on keeping the cigar chukkas. I'm actually wearing mine today, and they've become my favorite footwear -- they look fantastic, and are extremely comfy


Thanks much. I was in the DC store just to get sized up in shell chukkas and they had these, the last in my size between the DC and SF stores. So, I had to take them even though I wasn't sure about them, partly because I was getting the pre-owned whiskey chukkas from MickCollins1916. After some back and forth, I knew having both was a good thing. So, here I am, suddenly with two pairs of shell chukkas. They are quite nice...
.
.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Happy New Year everyone.
*
ecox* and *AAF*, great Cigar chukkas, I need to get in on that action.

*Uncle Mac*, nice to see some black shell, and your colors with it are great.

*Reds*, I love those Bean boots but I feel I'm in between their whole sizes. Really nice NYC winter images.

*Tom*, I love your EG spectators and the medallion. On another note, what is the EG special edition 2010 all about.:icon_smile:

*Tony*, we are going to hold you to that resolution to start posting pics, it's easy.

*Srivats*, I scored a pair of EG Gresham/Chestnut/202 double sole from the winter sale. No delivery for 28 days. That's like a new shoe waiting rehab.

Today I'm wearing Cigar NST Barrie last, that are sorely in need of a *Mac *procedure overhaul. The fuzzy socks slip all around when I walk.


----------



## AAF-8AF

^ CC -- those NSTs look well lived in and comfy. Nice!


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> *ecox* and *AAF*, great Cigar chukkas, I need to get in on that action.
> 
> *Uncle Mac*, nice to see some black shell, and your colors with it are great.
> 
> *Reds*, I love those Bean boots but I feel I'm in between their whole sizes. Really nice NYC winter images.
> 
> *Tom*, I love your EG spectators and the medallion. On another note, what is the EG special edition 2010 all about.:icon_smile:
> 
> *Tony*, we are going to hold you to that resolution to start posting pics, it's easy.
> 
> *Srivats*, I scored a pair of EG Gresham/Chestnut/202 double sole from the winter sale. No delivery for 28 days. That's like a new shoe waiting rehab.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Cigar NST Barrie last, that are sorely in need of a *Mac *procedure overhaul. The fuzzy socks slip all around when I walk.


Nice Crab: I think I will have to get a pair of those. I scored a pair of the Holborn in a brown pin grain from the EG winter sale as well, 28 days, It will seem like a lifetime. Hope you had a great NY's.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*AAF* and *Tony* thanks.

*Tony *I knew you'd get in in the EG sale, good score on the Holborn.

Can't wait for delivery of my Gresham jodhpurs. I wonder why it takes them so long to ship... The man I spoke to in the store early this a.m. was very nice however. Very British, as you would expect. :icon_smile:

My New Years was not so great, down with the flu, better today. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks very much. Thanks, Uncle. Sometimes you just have to decide to decide, and today I decided  Those shoes, socks and trousers look great and must be a very comfy combo. . .


thank you
you made a good decision


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> AAF:
> 
> Very good call on keeping the cigar chukkas. I'm actually wearing mine today, and they've become my favorite footwear -- they look fantastic, and are extremely comfy


I like your cigar chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> *AAF* and *Tony* thanks.
> 
> *Tony *I knew you'd get in in the EG sale, good score on the Holborn.
> 
> Can't wait for delivery of my Gresham jodhpurs. I wonder why it takes them so long to ship... The man I spoke to in the store early this a.m. was very nice however. Very British, as you would expect. :icon_smile:
> 
> My New Years was not so great, down with the flu, better today. Hope you had a good one.


Nephew,
I hope you get better soon. thank you. i so rarely wear my black shells. among our members you find a minimum postings of black shell. i like the cigar nst in the barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

black wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> I like your cigar chukkas


Thanks, Uncle!

-Erik


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> *AAF* and *Tony* thanks.
> 
> *Tony *I knew you'd get in in the EG sale, good score on the Holborn.
> 
> Can't wait for delivery of my Gresham jodhpurs. I wonder why it takes them so long to ship... The man I spoke to in the store early this a.m. was very nice however. Very British, as you would expect. :icon_smile:
> 
> My New Years was not so great, down with the flu, better today. Hope you had a good one.


Sorry to hear that, I also came down with a bad cold on NYE. Just starting to feel better.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Uncle Mac* thanks for the get well wishes, feeling about 80% today. Those are some no-nonsense black wings you have up there, not to be trifled with.

*Tony*, thanks, sorry you caught it, something's going around for sure, take care.

Today, *JL Lopez* in museum brown. The hides JL uses are just pristine, I always notice when I wear them. I got these on sale at one of Neiman's private nights. Warm-n-Fuzzy Carolina Artisans cashmere socks and my best fitting AG Jeans ever.


----------



## Got Shell?

*Teaching a little one how to untie shoes.*

Cigar chukkas...it is never too early to start them. This happens to be a girl, but I'm teaching her about good taste!


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> *Uncle Mac* thanks for the get well wishes, feeling about 80% today. Those are some no-nonsense black wings you have up there, not to be trifled with.
> 
> *Tony*, thanks, sorry you caught it, something's going around for sure, take care.
> 
> Today, *JL Lopez* in museum brown. The hides JL uses are just pristine, I always notice when I wear them. I got these on sale at one of Neiman's private nights. Warm-n-Fuzzy Carolina Artisans cashmere socks and my best fitting AG Jeans ever.


good looking slip ons. thank you


----------



## mcarthur

^ i like your cigar chukkas. enjoy your baby daughter


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lhs
argyles otc


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I just returned from a trip to Milwaukee and broke in a recently received pair of Sperry AO Chukkas and my second pair of BB unlined shell loafers from the 'bay (barely worn, mind you.) It's so nice to have a pair that I'm not particularly concerned about.

Pictures of both soon.


----------



## CrackedCrab

love the Christmas-y color combination with classic LHS *Uncle Mac*^^

Polo/CJ Ash, got for a song from Shoebacca. Polo Corneliani flannels and purple label OTC sox. Maybe the charcoal/rust combo doesn't work so well but hey I am an iconoclast, here to shatter your preconceived notions of color...blah blah just be quiet Crab.


----------



## Grayland

CrackedCrab said:


> love the Christmas-y color combination with classic LHS *Uncle Mac*^^
> 
> Polo/CJ Ash, got for a song from Shoebacca. Polo Corneliani flannels and purple label OTC sox. Maybe the charcoal/rust combo doesn't work so well but hey I am an iconoclast, here to shatter your preconceived notions of color...blah blah just be quiet Crab.


I think the colors look pretty good together. Just love those shoes! I have an RL/CJ PTB in brown shell (Marlow?) that looks to be on the same last. It's my favorite shoe by far. The shell really looks good in a plain toe.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^thanks *Grayland*, good score on the Cordovan PTB, that is a great shoe. The deep brown cordovan CJ uses is so nice...

edit, I think the last on these and your PTB is CJ 325, but the experts out there will know...*Srivats* or some shoe junkie will corrrect me if I'm off :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tonyp

Nice Crab. Love that shoe. Tried to get it at the RL store in the Black Marlow but not on sale in Shell. They had a 9.5 on sale on shoe bacca for $375 but in calf. Not as good a deal as you got:icon_smile_wink:!


----------



## QTime

Hm, found something sweet. 
Wondering what the name is? NST-Monk ?

Not sure when I´am goign to break them in, they look so innocent.










Best regards,
Simon.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^ nice *Qtime*, never seen those before. Enjoy them.

Thanks *Tony*, got a nice tip off on that Shoebacca sale from a SF poster I recall. The Ash is a very solid shoe.

Real men wear Big and Heavy cordovan. I crush you in my shoes:


----------



## AAF-8AF

^^ Very nice split toes, gentlemen!

Alden Ravello LWB for me today. Trying out a new camera perspective for a change.









.
.


----------



## gman-17

QTime said:


> Hm, found something sweet.
> Wondering what the name is? NST-Monk ?
> 
> Not sure when I´am goign to break them in, they look so innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Simon.


Why did you have to do that? Man, I really think those are awesome. More details, please? The good news, from my vantage point, is that I probably can't go get a pair.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> love the Christmas-y color combination with classic LHS *Uncle Mac*^^
> 
> Polo/CJ Ash, got for a song from Shoebacca. Polo Corneliani flannels and purple label OTC sox. Maybe the charcoal/rust combo doesn't work so well but hey I am an iconoclast, here to shatter your preconceived notions of color...blah blah just be quiet Crab.


thank you. nice b&h


----------



## mcarthur

QTime said:


> Hm, found something sweet.
> Wondering what the name is? NST-Monk ?
> 
> Not sure when I´am goign to break them in, they look so innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Simon.


nice shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
i like your nst

AAF,
+1 for ravello lwb with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

black cap toe boots
argyles otc


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> *Srivats*, I scored a pair of EG Gresham/Chestnut/202 double sole from the winter sale. No delivery for 28 days. That's like a new shoe waiting rehab.


28 days doesn't sound bad after waiting 6 months for ravello LWBs last year! 

My next purchase is going to be the alden indy boot ... just waiting for the chromexel 403 to hit the stores 



CrackedCrab said:


> ^^thanks *Grayland*, good score on the Cordovan PTB, that is a great shoe. The deep brown cordovan CJ uses is so nice...
> 
> edit, I think the last on these and your PTB is CJ 325, but the experts out there will know...*Srivats* or some shoe junkie will corrrect me if I'm off :icon_smile_big:


:icon_smile_big: The marlow/darlton PTBs are on 325, but your Ash is not ... 317 is my guess, but no one knows for sure. I have seen both shoes together in person and they are def. not on the same last. FWIW, I have to go 1/2 size down for 325 given the shape of my feet.



CrackedCrab said:


> My New Years was not so great, down with the flu, better today. Hope you had a good one.


Hope you are 100% soon.



AAF-8AF said:


> ^^ Very nice split toes, gentlemen!
> 
> Alden Ravello LWB for me today. Trying out a new camera perspective for a change.


Terrific ... you have motivated me to wear mine tomorrow.



mcarthur said:


> burgundy lhs
> argyles otc


Uncle, this combination is excellent.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AAF,

Those LWB's look great.


----------



## cecil47

@AAF-8AF - those longwings are great.

AE Muldoons and argyles yesterday

AE Woodstocks and naturals (they're not as white as they look here) today


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks *AAF* and *Uncle Mac*, love my Alden of Carmel Plaza NSTs

Thanks *Sri* feeling better. I knew you could sort out those CJ lasts for us...:teacha: The Chromexal Indy, I think I saw that at Epaulet's webstore but they were pretty close to sold out. I would like to make that my first Indy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Terrific ... you have motivated me to wear mine tomorrow.





AdamsSutherland said:


> AAF,
> 
> Those LWB's look great.





cecil47 said:


> @AAF-8AF - those longwings are great.


Thanks, guys. It felt like a good day for the bug guns.
.
.


----------



## well-kept

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks, guys. It felt like a good day for the bug guns.
> .
> .


Takes a great eye to get them with guns! Flyswatter is about all I can aim.


----------



## Bezalel

Shoes: Allen Edmonds - Evanston model - walnut color
Socks: Corgi seven-colored multi-stripes


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ nice colors, AEs. I have no AE but those are nice.

went shopping in the closet, got these maybe 1yr. ago first time wearing. NST Plaza from J. Gilbert, #8, single flex/oil? sole:


----------



## babycatcher

^Those NSTs are sweet! The Plaza last does something for them.


----------



## srivats

^CC, those look great. Hope that they give you great service and become as nice as your cigar pair.

I think the NST design looks better on round toed lasts, but that's just personal opinion. On the topoc of round toed lasts, what is your opinion on hampton - I really like the shape of that #8 bal on the SF alden website. It is calling me ...


----------



## CrackedCrab

BC and Sri thanks a lot. I like the slight square of the plaza more and more. 

Sri I only have 1 pr on Hampton a cigar plain cap bal. I like it pretty well haven't formed a full opinion on it as I've only worn those couple times. I say go for it if youlike the shape.


----------



## Monk Strap

Allen Edmonds Waldens in burgundy. Got them this morning. Love 'em already. Heard they had a long break in, but I'm already enjoying them...


----------



## srivats

Monk Strap said:


> Allen Edmonds Waldens in burgundy. Got them this morning. Love 'em already. Heard they had a long break in, but I'm already enjoying them...


They look great!


----------



## cecil47

Florsheim Imperial LWBs today, with B2 argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Florsheim Imperial LWBs today, with B2 argyles


nice b&h with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar straight tip blucher
argyles otc


----------



## CrackedCrab

those cigars are just great *Uncle Mac*, I've got to get mine out...


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> those cigars are just great *Uncle Mac*, I've got to get mine out...


thank you


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> nice b&h with argyles


Thank you, Uncle.
Those cigars are one of my "dream" shoes.


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Bruncio. It was very cold this morning and these were exactly what I needed. Very comfortable and very warm.


----------



## Got Shell?

Awesome cigar bluchers, uncle mac!


----------



## upr_crust

*A cross post from the Fashion "What Are You Wearing Today?" . . .*

. . . if Patrick can post in Fashion, then I can post in the Trad world.

Besides, it's my first pair of shell cordovans, a commodity well-appreciated in these parts, no?


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Awesome cigar bluchers, uncle mac!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . if Patrick can post in Fashion, then I can post in the Trad world.
> 
> Besides, it's my first pair of shell cordovans, a commodity well-appreciated in these parts, no?


upr,
you are always welcome to post. nice shell full strap. enjoy wearing. be aware shell is addictive


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> upr,
> you are always welcome to post. nice shell full strap. enjoy wearing. be aware shell is addictive


Very addictive.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Mac*, Whiskey wingtip = Hot

*Upr crust *great full strap cordovans. Next steps: buy more cordovan.

EG Southwold, Burgundy antique, 888 last:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Uncle Mac: Those Cigar PTB's are absolutely stunning. While that glass like finish is clearly the result of repeated applications of the Mac Method of shell cord maintenance, do you apply anything special to maintain the pristine condition of those natural sole edges? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WingtipTom

Haven't posted in awhile...so I've been playing catch-up with everyone else's posts. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and a fantastic start to the new year!

Alden NST in black shell cordovan (with Tingley overshoes worn outside, as a result of the 5" of snow my area received yesterday)


----------



## Monk Strap

AE Walnut Clifton's...


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle Mac: Those Cigar PTB's are absolutely stunning. While that glass like finish is clearly the result of repeated applications of the Mac Method of shell cord maintenance, do you apply anything special to maintain the pristine condition of those natural sole edges? Thanks for sharing!


thank you
the nature sole edges are wipe with a damp cloth and when nesessary brown wax is appplied
Congratulation on nitty lions bowl victory. I send my children to tampa to see the wildcats lose their bowl game. we had the grandchildren


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> Haven't posted in awhile...so I've been playing catch-up with everyone else's posts. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and a fantastic start to the new year!
> 
> Alden NST in black shell cordovan (with Tingley overshoes worn outside, as a result of the 5" of snow my area received yesterday)


i like your nst


----------



## mcarthur

^^ welcome to the forum.


----------



## closerlook

AdamsSutherland said:


> Very addictive.


very very much so.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> the nature sole edges are wipe with a damp cloth and when nesessary brown wax is appplied
> Congratulation on nitty lions bowl victory. I send my children to tampa to see the wildcats lose their bowl game. we had the grandchildren


Thanks! Your Wildcats played like champions against Auburn and victory in that game was balanced on the razor edge of uncertainty, up until the very end. Perhaps next year? In any event, I'm sure you enjoyed the time with the grandchildren! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Uncle Mac*, nice shine on both PTB cigar and Whiskey chukka

*Wingtip*, nice weather protected black NST

*Monkstrap*, welcome, nice AE's keep, posting.

Hey *Tony*, lots of fun meeting up with you all tonight, really nice Vintage Cherry G&G oxfords (real life sighting).

Today was all about tobacco suede, casual during the day with N.D.C. Native American inspired handsewn mocs, then EG Ectons later on for going out on the town. (The EG's look better IRL, the suede does not like the flash). And yes, should have worn socks with the mocs, it was pretty cold here today.

day:


















night:


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent

CrackedCrab said:


>


 These bring a tear to my eye. I found a wonderful pair of extremely similar C & J's on sale (and great fit). But, I chickened out because of the suede. I've regretted it every single day since.

Thanks for the painful reminder.


----------



## cecil47

@CC - Those Ectons are great...and even better IRL?


----------



## CrackedCrab

*cecil*, thank you, yes, a little. I think the flash washes them out, they have a deeper, darker, richer color IRL.

*Mr. Trent* thank you, not to worry, EG has a sale going now, may have these in your size, and your C&Js will turn up again I'm sure.

Today, the EG Orkney, a 5 eyelet boot, inspired by the British military George boot. I myself will not be performing any military maneuvers today, but it is comforting to know that I have the correct boots if called upon.

(The third picture looks funny but I posted it to show the high tops and eyelets.):teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
Thank you
Good looking suede and boots


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

Crab: Great to meet you last night. My wife and I enjoyed the time. next time dinner. Love the southwold cherry/bordeaux. The NDC are nice as well the ectons are great, and the Boots a fantastic. Take care. Have a good week and Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks Tony, great meeting you and your wife as well. Dinner for sure next time, and we'll pick up where we left off talking shoes and other less pressing subjects...Safe trip, and we will stay in touch.


----------



## CrackedCrab

No heroes on Monday. Just pick a plain black shoe, keep your head down, and get through the day. Just noticed that splotchiness on the toecaps, cleaned it up.

EG for RL MacKay, 888 last, black calf:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
A good way to start the week. Always keep your head up. eye contact is important


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy pt boots
argyles otc


----------



## HistoryDoc

Florsheim Longwings, Argyles OTC... Mac style.


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> No heroes on Monday. Just pick a plain black shoe, keep your head down, and get through the day. Just noticed that splotchiness on the toecaps, cleaned it up.
> 
> EG for RL MacKay, 888 last, black calf:


Another great shoe. Great Choice.


----------



## mcarthur

HistoryDoc said:


> Florsheim Longwings, Argyles OTC... Mac style.


+1 for B&H with argyles


----------



## WindsorNot

Just got a pair of Alden Mocha Suede Tassels:








They are soft and unconstructed. Is this supposed to be the case? From all the pictures I've seen they appear to be rigidly constructed as with calfskin loafers.


----------



## chacend

WindsorNot said:


> Just got a pair of Alden Mocha Suede Tassels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are soft and unconstructed. Is this supposed to be the case? From all the pictures I've seen they appear to be rigidly constructed as with calfskin loafers.


Where did you get them? Maybe they were a special make up. I have a pair of snuff suede tassels that are unlined with a flex welt sole. Very "unconstructed" and extremely comfortable.


----------



## WindsorNot

Here's the actual picture, slightly different than those on the Alden site. They were eBayed new at a very good price. They are marked as Aldens in every way I can tell the other Aldens are. They are very comfortable and were purchased for casual wear anyway, so I'm not too worried, just curious. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## AAF-8AF

AE MacNeil burgundy shell today. I just had the top lifts replaced with new ones that aren't as hard and loud as the originals. The new ones are Rendenbach, just like I assumed the originals were, but these are somehow softer and quieter.









.
.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great looking shells!


Alden All-Weather-Walkers


----------



## WindsorNot

AE Park Avenues... feeling important today :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> AE MacNeil burgundy shell today. I just had the top lifts replaced with new ones that aren't as hard and loud as the originals. The new ones are Rendenbach, just like I assumed the originals were, but these are somehow softer and quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


thumbs up for b&h with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great looking shells!
> 
> Alden All-Weather-Walkers


is this the maiden voyage for the walkers? enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> AE Park Avenues... feeling important today :icon_smile_wink:.


you are always important. nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## CrackedCrab

oh I really want those *Mac*...maybe shoemart 10% off sale if they have my size.

nothing good to post today, wearing my Ecco rain shoes, and may be doing so for a couple days...


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, beautiful cigar longwings! Wearing my cigar chukkas today, don't have the motivation to post a pic.


----------



## cecil47

Florsheim Saddles today


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, beautiful cigar longwings! Wearing my cigar chukkas today, don't have the motivation to post a pic.


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> is this the maiden voyage for the walkers? enjoy wearing


Well, not a maiden voyage - they received plenty of wear when I was out in the snow in Washington state - but my first time since being back in SC.


----------



## Cardinals5

J&M Aristocrafts


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Smokin' cigars, Uncle. Beautiful shine as usual - I'm waiting to see a scuff on some of those shoes of yours


----------



## WindsorNot

AE Walnut Strand. Cleaned house at BB Outlet - $4 argyle socks during the after Christmas sale. The associate assured me that they would not fall apart in the wash. The camera is playing tricks on me, where did the cuffs on these pants go? 

Mac - love the cigar LWB. IMHO there's no better looking shoe than a nicely polished shell LWB. If a pair ever comes along in my size, I'm going to jump on it.


----------



## Tonyp

WindsorNot said:


> AE Walnut Strand. Cleaned house at BB Outlet - $4 argyle socks during the after Christmas sale. The associate assured me that they would not fall apart in the wash. The camera is playing tricks on me, where did the cuffs on these pants go?
> 
> Mac - love the cigar LWB. IMHO there's no better looking shoe than a nicely polished shell LWB. If a pair ever comes along in my size, I'm going to jump on it.


Nice shoes. Love the sock color. I haven't seen that color combo from BB. Are they OTC or mid calf? Pants are nice too. Cuff is hidden.


----------



## WindsorNot

Tonyp said:


> Nice shoes. Love the sock color. I haven't seen that color combo from BB. Are they OTC or mid calf? Pants are nice too. Cuff is hidden.


Thanks. OTC. Our outlet had tons of colors available.


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Winsdor*, nice combo, like the Strands and colors overall.

*Uncle Mac* great shiny boots, running out of superaltives for your Aldens and the perfect condition you keep them in:icon_smile_big:.

*Cardinal* nice JM, are those the Made in USA ones?

Hey *Tony*, hope you are well, Let's get you posting pics it's easy. :teacha:

I'm not gonna worry about a few rain sprinkles, nor the adage No Brown in Town.

CJ/Polo Darlton wings, Incotex cords, purple label socks:


----------



## Tonyp

Very Nice CC. I got the same shoes this past holiday season on sale at RL. They are great. I will work on the picture posting.

Windsor- no outlet for BB in my area. I would love those socks in OTC for $4!


----------



## Cardinals5

Sweet Darltons, CC :aportnoy:

I just wish I could afford those - and half of Uncle Mac's collecton - but for now I'll just scuffle along with my usual stuff. The J&Ms are the made in USA version - all my shoes, except one pair of Florsheim Kenmoors, are made in the USA. I actually have an identical older pair of J&M Aristocraft burgundy captues, but these are more comfortable - their late model Aristocrafts with the slight cushion in the heel.


----------



## WindsorNot

CC - How are the Incotex cords? Every pair I've seen has been pricey and I've always been curious.


----------



## CrackedCrab

thanks *Cardinal*, you can sometimes get them at the polo online Friends and Family sale 2x year, for a steep discount.

*Windsor*, I love Incotex cords. There are 2 kinds, regular and cash/cord with some cashmere. They are violently overpriced at retail but very reasonable on discount and from reputable ebayers. Somebody here also just posted a ridiculously cheap thrifting score of them.

They run trim but its more of a clean cut than actually skinny. I'm not skinny myself but they fit great. I split my buying between Neiman's sales (still priced high, but I do it to support my friend who is an SA there) other sales, and ebay. I actually like the standard cotton better than the cashmere blends, and they are much cheaper.

Note they fit a little small in relation to the marked size. My advice is to get one pair to nail down your size, then buy more on sale or on ebay. I get a 1 7/8" or 2" cuff on all of mine (sometimes the tailor says he doesn't have quite enough cloth for 2" because I'm tall).

getr some!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

*BB/Peal Chukka in Burgundy Pebble*

Got these during the pre-holiday sale. Turned out better than the post-holiday sale!!

These are my favorite shoes ever!!


----------



## WindsorNot

CrackedCrab said:


> getr some!:icon_smile_big:


Will consider, thanks!


----------



## Tonyp

^ Agree with Cracked Crab on the incotex cords. Very well made. STP had some at 70% off. I have only the Cashmere cotton ones they are great. They run true to size. I have heard the all cotton run a size small. 2" cuff is the way to go. good hunting.


----------



## mcarthur

Win, Card & CC,
thank you

WouSh,
nice chukkas. enjoy wearing

Win,
nice looking strands

CC,
I like your wing tips


----------



## AdamsSutherland

CC- Beautiful pair. They're without question my favorite shoe right now.

I tried on a pair in Chicago a few weeks back, maybe the last pair of unsold 11.5's in the country, that were 1/2 a size too small. It was a painful experience to hand them back.

For some reason, I like the Wingtip Blucher style much more than the standard LWB.


----------



## cecil47

More casual today with Florsheim Outdoorsman kilties


----------



## AlanC

EG Banbury


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^Those influenced my Peal Chukka purchase^

Florsheim Imperial Longwings...



Still breaking them in and a bit hard to flex.

I would have gotten AEs but right now they don't have the brown pebble I wanted.

Even though they are made in India and -$180 they feel indestructable.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sebago Campsides
Target OTC cotton argyles


----------



## Clovis

*EG Banburry*



AlanC said:


> EG Banbury


Really nice


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> EG Banbury


good looking chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## dwebber18

AE Holton loafers
Bass crew length Argyles


----------



## CrackedCrab

Nice Ravello Uncle mac
Great EG Banbury AlanC like the pebble grain

First time pic from Iphone at work. Plain Jane Benton Captoes for another day in the salt mine. I think the pic is pretty bad.


----------



## WhaleinaTeardrop

PRE-Timeless Collection McAllisters:





I also have a pair in Merlot that I will soon be sending in for recrafting.

I made a HUGE mistake yesterday and e-mailed the Shoe Bank for a List of available shoes in size 15D. I have my eye on a pair of Shell Cordovan MacNeils for $420 and Hampsteads for $179. 

Still searching for Bourbon and Bone McClains and classic Black and White Broadstreets. Unlike most, my first AEs were custom BROWN and White Broadstreets(STILL my favorite shoes) as I figured the B&W would always be available.....

I love wings, captoes and broguing in general because it's like a little gift to myself that makes me smile everytime I look down. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb
> argyles otc


Very nice Ravello's, Uncle. With an alternative sole, it seems, as well.

I'm smokin' cigar today.....


----------



## WindsorNot

Love the LWBs, all. BB (Alden?) shell tassel with BB argyle Mid.


----------



## well-kept

WindsorNot;1042343Love the LWBs said:


> Yes, Alden, and I'm guessing from their brown color, quite old.


----------



## ecox

AAF-8AF said:


> I'm smokin' cigar today.....


Cigar for me today, too...









-Erik


----------



## CrackedCrab

Awesome cigar Longwing *AAF*, was just mentioning to *Tony* that it's high on my must have list...great tassels *Windsor*, love the shoe but Aberdeen last does not love me back....mmmm nice cigar *ecox*, looks like you got a more olive-y hide for yours, really like it.

Some better pics of my *CJ for Polo Benton, black calf*. Nothing too special, but this shoe fits me extremely well.

You will not notice because only one sock shows, but my socks do not match today (unintentional, have several similar purple label socks). sprezzatura, I did it!:aportnoy:


----------



## Grayland

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^Those influenced my Peal Chukka purchase^


I was reminded of the Peal Chukka when I saw that picture as well. I love the Peal Chukka. I have it in black and burgundy and am considering the suede version. I find it comfortable and about as sleek as I'd consider wearing.


----------



## Grayland

.....


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Nice Ravello Uncle mac
> Great EG Banbury AlanC like the pebble grain
> 
> First time pic from Iphone at work. Plain Jane Benton Captoes for another day in the salt mine. I think the pic is pretty bad.


thank you. i am in agreement with your review of your picture


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Very nice Ravello's, Uncle. With an alternative sole, it seems, as well.
> 
> I'm smokin' cigar today.....


thank you. very nice cigar lwb with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Love the LWBs, all. BB (Alden?) shell tassel with BB argyle Mid.


i like your bb tassels made by aldens and your argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Cigar for me today, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Erik


+1 for cigar chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

whaleina,
mcallisters looking nice

cc,
your polo benton look a lot better in the revised picture. consider mac procedure


----------



## cecil47

Chukkas today


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim LWBs - Corrected Grain, Made in India
BB charcoal otc


----------



## CrackedCrab

Have to wear a suit today, and thought I would try the full brogue with charcoal suit look.

Saint Crispins model 205 full brogues in their darkest brown 'crust' calf #609. Carolina Artisans 89% cashmere brown heather socks.

The suit is almost 10 years old, HF with Loro Piana fabric, fits a little tight  so I did not post in other WAYW thread. At least it still fits. Wish I had gotten 2" cuffs back then. I staged a shot of some nice colors together: Kiton tie, Purple label bengal shirt, kelly green silk knots, and my lucky watch. Well it's just my watch now that I think on it I cannot attribute much luck to it. Going to lose a few lbs. and start posting in the other thread soon.


----------



## WindsorNot

Silly sock Friday. Old (~5 years) CH tassels that are about to be shown the door. Sole is falling off and I can't make the economics work out to resole. We had a good run.


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Have to wear a suit today, and thought I would try the full brogue with charcoal suit look.
> 
> Saint Crispins model 205 full brogues in their darkest brown 'crust' calf #609. Carolina Artisans 89% cashmere brown heather socks.
> 
> The suit is almost 10 years old, HF with Loro Piana fabric, fits a little tight  so I did not post in other WAYW thread. At least it still fits. Wish I had gotten 2" cuffs back then. I staged a shot of some nice colors together: Kiton tie, Purple label bengal shirt, kelly green silk knots, and my lucky watch. Well it's just my watch now that I think on it I cannot attribute much luck to it. Going to lose a few lbs. and start posting in the other thread soon.


Nice ensemble Crab. The color of your shoes and socks is great. Must have to go to court today. Knock'em dead.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks Tony yes 1:30 hearing pretty routine matter. Take care


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
nice looking shoes. consider burgundy ptb. good luck on your case


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Great looking combo, Uncle - I like the thick cords, the argyles, and the LWBs - refined comfort!


----------



## WindsorNot

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking combo, Uncle - I like the thick cords, the argyles, and the LWBs - refined comfort!


I've been noticeing a lot of cords lately as well. I'm throughly enjoying the continued parade of LWBs.


----------



## harvey_birdman

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lwb
> argyles otc


Love the whiskey!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking combo, Uncle - I like the thick cords, the argyles, and the LWBs - refined comfort!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> I've been noticeing a lot of cords lately as well. I'm throughly enjoying the continued parade of LWBs.


thank you. this time of year it is either cords or wool trousers


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> Love the whiskey!


thank you


----------



## CrackedCrab

Really nice whiskey LWB *Uncle Mac*.

Unusually long and busy Friday, now just relaxing in my Quoddy cinnamon camp mocs.


----------



## Cardinals5

Grenson suede wingtips (trying a bal with a casual outfit today)


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Really nice whiskey LWB *Uncle Mac*.
> 
> Unusually long and busy Friday, now just relaxing in my Quoddy cinnamon camp mocs.


thank you. i like your casual attire. what shirt are you wearing?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Uncle Mac* thanks. You ravello are just gorgeous.

I think in the Quoddy picture I was just wearing an Under Armour t-shirt and zip up Arcteryx fleece...I go really casual around the house. The jeans are AG with an alarmingly wide boot cut. Cracked Crab's Mom recently commented: "I did not know 'flares' were back in style. No no, they look fine..." :icon_smile_big:

Threatening rain all weekend here so I have the Dainite soled cordovan boots out. CJ for Polo, these have been with me oh it's got to be over 10 years now. All this cordovan is going to outlast me...gemmed construction rocks!!:aportnoy:


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs
> argyles otc


Very nice LHS and argyles! I'll be going with BB unlined #8 and argyles later today. For now, just some LL Bean Wicked Good slippers around the house.



CrackedCrab said:


> Threatening rain all weekend here so I have the Dainite soled cordovan boots out. CJ for Polo, these have been with me oh it's got to be over 10 years now. All this cordovan is going to outlast me...gemmed construction rocks!!:aportnoy:


Thumbs up for cordo boots and gemming!!! Woo-hoo!
.
.


----------



## srivats

CC, all the shoes you have posted are awesome. I have a pretty good sized collection now but you are making me jealous  My wallet doesn't like where this is going ...

I can't beleive that those C&J chukkas are 10 years old. They look brilliant. They look just like the Garrans but laced. I also just realized that I don't have a single chukka from alden ... this will be fixed soon.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks *AAF* and *Sri*. I know the debate over gemming/hand welting has been going on pretty vigorously, but that 10 year pair is evidence for me that the method of construction on these is pretty darn solid (I used to wear those really hard before I had tons of shoes to rotate.)

*Sri *you have a fine collection too, and it will grow. It's like that Bass fishing t-shirt I always see when I visit Northern Minnesota in the summer: "So many lures, so little time...":icon_smile_big:

Post some pics of your Garrans in action.


----------



## cecil47

Trad? Chest waders for duck & goose hunting yesterday. Definitely in need of the Mac procedure! 

Trad! Sperry's today. Have to work today to make up for yesterday's follies.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> *Uncle Mac* thanks. You ravello are just gorgeous.
> 
> I think in the Quoddy picture I was just wearing an Under Armour t-shirt and zip up Arcteryx fleece...I go really casual around the house. The jeans are AG with an alarmingly wide boot cut. Cracked Crab's Mom recently commented: "I did not know 'flares' were back in style. No no, they look fine..." :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Threatening rain all weekend here so I have the Dainite soled cordovan boots out. CJ for Polo, these have been with me oh it's got to be over 10 years now. All this cordovan is going to outlast me...gemmed construction rocks!!:aportnoy:


thank you! i like your chukkas. they are begging for the procedure


----------



## cecil47

CrackedCrab said:


> The jeans are AG with an alarmingly wide boot cut.


I love your characterization of the boot cut as "alarmingly wide."


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks *cecil* lol, It's one of those pairs I probably would not buy a second time around, but for some reason thought was a good idea at the time..:icon_smile_big:

Great waterfowl outfit, I hope you got your limit. Haven't gone hunting for a long time. We went mostly for upland birds in the Midwest, pheasant, quail, grouse...Dad was very into training the dogs. Good times.

Nice sperrys too, thinking about those for running around shoes.

I'm off to the gym now to hit the treadmill in my New Balance 993 in gray. Still made in "U S and A" as Borat says:aportnoy:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Last night- BB unlined shell penny's


----------



## Venturian

AE Clifton, which I am conducting a shoe stretching experiment on... The tapered toe is a little too skinny for me. The stretcher seems to be working. The test will be wearing them all day at work next week.


----------



## mcarthur

^^welcome to the forum. good luck on your experiment


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels


----------



## cecil47

@CrackedCrab - Not even close to limiting, but did get a big fat Canada. I wear the Sperrys almost every day when not at work.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Uncle - those are my favorite Aldens. Very sharp as always!


----------



## cecil47

Florsheim Outdoorsman kilty mocs today, pictured, where else, outdoors. Funny, I don't feel very outdoorsy with them on.


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Uncle - those are my favorite Aldens. Very sharp as always!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy wing tip boots


----------



## AlanC

^Gorgeous boots, Mac!


----------



## cecil47

^^I'll say!


----------



## mcarthur

Alan & C-47
thank you


----------



## WindsorNot

Perfect as always, Mac. CC: I almost posted a pic of my 991s to go along :icon_smile_big:. Twofer today (one today and one this weekend). Florsheim shell shined with MM and Hanover pebble grain from thrift exchange.
















Mac Method has nicely restored the Florsheims. Somebody really should type up a wikipedia entry for the method one of these days.


----------



## Venturian

Old Florshiem Imperials. Thrift Store models. With "Cats Paw, Won't Slip" heels.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Perfect as always, Mac. CC: I almost posted a pic of my 991s to go along :icon_smile_big:. Twofer today (one today and one this weekend). Florsheim shell shined with MM and Hanover pebble grain from thrift exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Method has nicely restored the Florsheims. Somebody really should type up a wikipedia entry for the method one of these days.


thank you. i like your b & h with argyles. you have the procedure working well


----------



## Grayland

CrackedCrab said:


> *Uncle Mac* thanks. You ravello are just gorgeous.
> 
> I think in the Quoddy picture I was just wearing an Under Armour t-shirt and zip up Arcteryx fleece...I go really casual around the house. The jeans are AG with an alarmingly wide boot cut. Cracked Crab's Mom recently commented: "I did not know 'flares' were back in style. No no, they look fine..." :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Threatening rain all weekend here so I have the Dainite soled cordovan boots out. CJ for Polo, these have been with me oh it's got to be over 10 years now. All this cordovan is going to outlast me...gemmed construction rocks!!:aportnoy:


CC, I think I recall you have several pairs of the RL/C&J shell offerings. Do you find that the McCallum Chukkas fit TTS as the others do? I've read several times that the McCallum Chukka runs a bit larger than the wingtip, PTB, etc. Maybe it isn't physically bigger, but seems bigger due the chukka construction?


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Grayland* yes I have the whole lineup Chukka, wing, PTB tassel and penny. I got them all in the same size 11.5 and the chukka is I think a little roomier than the other lace-ups. I sometimes think I should have gotten a 12 in the lace shoes but when I wear them with thin or even regular socks they are just fine so maybe it's in my head, and the 12 would be too big... The loafers are totally different -- the penny runs pretty small small but I like it so it says on by foot an the tassel runs true I think but the heel are was loose at first and now is fine...

I know this is not much help, I find the sizing on this polo cordo. line a little perplexing.

The other Polo CJ calf shoes, Benton, and a monk I have in the elongated last (337??) fit perfectly in a 11.5.

Bottom line yes I think the chukka runs a little bigger than TTS than the others.


----------



## Grayland

CrackedCrab said:


> *Grayland* yes I have the whole lineup Chukka, wing, PTB tassel and penny. I got them all in the same size 11.5 and the chukka is I think a little roomier than the other lace-ups. I sometimes think I should have gotten a 12 in the lace shoes but when I wear them with thin or even regular socks they are just fine so maybe it's in my head, and the 12 would be too big... The loafers are totally different -- the penny runs pretty small small but I like it so it says on by foot an the tassel runs true I think but the heel are was loose at first and now is fine...
> 
> I know this is not much help, I find the sizing on this polo cordo. line a little perplexing.
> 
> The other Polo CJ calf shoes, Benton, and a monk I have in the elongated last (337??) fit perfectly in a 11.5.
> 
> Bottom line yes I think the chukka runs a little bigger than TTS than the others.


Thanks CC. I just picked up the newest RL/C&J shell chukka. It's called the Gifford and it's an "apron toe"? model (looks like a NST without the split, if that makes sense) with a double leather sole. Haven't worn it yet as weather in upstate NY is kinda bad now. I have the opportunity to pick up a pair of the McCallum (in a size 1/2 smaller than usual) and like the idea of a chukka with dainite for more rugged wear. This might get me kicked off this forum, but I just don't feel it with the Alden shell chukka - it's just too blobby for me. I bought, never wore, and sold a pair in #8. They probably would've looked better if I had worn them; the ripples might've cut into the blobbyness.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Grayland, if I read it correctly you have a chance to get the McCallum in 1/2 smaller than the Gifford?... I think maybe that would be too small...If you mean 1/2 smaller than your standard US size then ok. In short you shouldn't go smaller than your Gifford size: I do not have that Gifford but read multiple owners on SF says it runs big.

Srivats has the Gifford he will have some input I'm sure.

I don't have an Alden Chukka either:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Nice ravello, Uncle



John Ward NST


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Nice ravello, Uncle
> 
> John Ward NST


thank you. i like your 6 eyelet nst


----------



## srivats

CrackedCrab said:


> Srivats has the Gifford he will have some input I'm sure.


Gifford does run 1/4-1/2 size big. I am a 9E/9.5D and I got 9D on the Giffords and they fit very, very well. I'll take a pic of me wearing them when they come up on the rotation next 



CrackedCrab said:


> I don't have an Alden Chukka either:icon_smile_big:


We need to change that. Look at what was posted on SF today:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=14906&page=915

I have Alden SF's number on my cellphone and I am looking at it right now. I need a chukka fix.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover LB Sheppard shell LWBs


----------



## RileyDee

Basic LL Beans


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Gifford does run 1/4-1/2 size big. I am a 9E/9.5D and I got 9D on the Giffords and they fit very, very well. I'll take a pic of me wearing them when they come up on the rotation next
> 
> We need to change that. Look at what was posted on SF today:
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=14906&page=915
> 
> I have Alden SF's number on my cellphone and I am looking at it right now. I need a chukka fix.


on this forum we have the best of b & h


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tip


----------



## harvey_birdman

Florsheim Imperial


----------



## closerlook

I've never seen these before. Thanks for posting.
Looking sharp as always, sir.



mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> I've never seen these before. Thanks for posting.
> Looking sharp as always, sir.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> Florsheim Imperial


nice b & h


----------



## harvey_birdman

Thank you sir.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Hanover LB Sheppard shell LWBs


Wonderful LWBs!


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> on this forum we have the best of b & h





mcarthur said:


> ravello wing tip


Uncle, those are fantastic.


----------



## RileyDee

mcarthur said:


>


Just plain...WOW!


----------



## chacend

Cardinals5 said:


> Hanover LB Sheppard shell LWBs


Grrrrrrr Just kidding!


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks Sri and Chacend -



Chacend - I'm expecting to see those NOS Hanover alpine grain LWBs featured here in the near future!


----------



## chacend

If I could find the cord for my camera (3 kids that like to move things) I'd have several to show. Something about going from a uniform everyday to Suit and tie everyday that makes you expand the shoe rotation quickly (and not inexpensively I might add)!


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Uncle, those are fantastic.


Nephew,
thank you


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle Mac,

Gorgeous shoes. As I've mentioned before, the WTB is presently my favorite style. Are those the LeatherSoul special order from September?

Wear them in good health and weather. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gman-17

I might have gone with different socks, but I wanted something light. No. 6 Shell Cordovan Allen Edmonds Strands! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

gman-17 said:


> I might have gone with different socks, but I wanted something light. No. 6 Shell Cordovan Allen Edmonds Strands! :icon_smile_wink:


I had a conversation with the manager of the Brookfield,WI Shoe Bank about your custom Strands... and how good they look!


----------



## gman-17

AdamsSutherland said:


> I had a conversation with the manager of the Brookfield,WI Shoe Bank about your custom Strands... and how good they look!


Why thank you. I believe Adam is the manager there, correct? They did a fantastic job on the shoes. Following Uncle Mac's procedure they are coming along quite nicely. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

I am shoe crazy tonight here is a pic of my evening wear. Del Toro's


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle Mac,
> 
> Gorgeous shoes. As I've mentioned before, the WTB is presently my favorite style. Are those the LeatherSoul special order from September?
> 
> Wear them in good health and weather. :icon_smile_wink:


thank you. the wing tips were from leathersoul


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> I might have gone with different socks, but I wanted something light. No. 6 Shell Cordovan Allen Edmonds Strands! :icon_smile_wink:


Nephew,
excellent acquisition! enjoy wearing. was this the maiden voyage?


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> excellent acquisition! enjoy wearing. was this the maiden voyage?


Uncle,

This was the second time wearing them. I will tell you the shine was better then they showed. I am sticking with the procedure.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

gman-17 said:


> Why thank you. I believe Adam is the manager there, correct? They did a fantastic job on the shoes. Following Uncle Mac's procedure they are coming along quite nicely. :icon_smile_big:


Yes, it was Adam.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Uncle,
> 
> This was the second time wearing them. I will tell you the shine was better then they showed. I am sticking with the procedure.


keep us updated


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boots


----------



## RileyDee

*







*
E.T. Wright Chukka

*Mcarthur* = Alden + Indy + Shell= Drool
*Gman-17* = Love the Broguing


----------



## Cardinals5

Some real beaters today (we can't all wear pristine shoes ). My oldest pair of leather-soled shoes - Florsheim burgundy wingtips (17-18 years old). Haven't worn them in a while, but looks like rain today.


----------



## babycatcher

Looking good gentlemen. 

^ Remember Mac's advice--wear your Tingley's.


BC


----------



## mcarthur

RileyDee said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> E.T. Wright Chukka
> 
> *Mcarthur* = Alden + Indy + Shell= Drool
> *Gman-17* = Love the Broguing


thank you! nice chukkas which do not belong on the furniture


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sparkling, Uncle


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Sparkling, Uncle


thank you


----------



## ecox

Cigar shell chukkas...


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Cigar shell chukkas...


good looking chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## cecil47

TO Dey Chukkas today.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

My "beater" pair of BB unlined #8 pennies- picked up from the 'bay.
Just spent about 10 minutes doing the Mac method, still not pleased.
PRL socks

https://img6.imageshack.us/i/img00228l.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

AS,
you are making good progress, keep it up


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> AS,
> you are making good progress, keep it up


Thanks Uncle. My other pair (that I purchased this past summer) are a bit better, but not much.


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Walk-Over All-Weather-Walkers (crepe sole)


----------



## RileyDee

Hanover L.B.Sheppard Signatures Cordovan LW

Edit: should say" * Black Shell* LW ,

Cardinals5 they look brown don't they?


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Fantastic, RD! - has the burgundy mellowed into what appears to be brown or where they originally brown shell?


----------



## dshell

AdamsSutherland, those are extra interesting socks among a whole post of interesting socks.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot


----------



## Got Shell?

Darlton tassels, made by Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren. Dark cognac shell.


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, those seem to be your most creased pair of shoes, still looking great.
Adams, that pair looks good enough to be a main pair, not just beaters. I am eagerly awaiting a very old pair of BB LHS that seem to have faded to a nice shade of brown and have the old style full leather heel with nails all around. I'll post many pics when I receive them.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Darlton tassels, made by Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren. Dark cognac shell.


i like your shells


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, those seem to be your most creased pair of shoes, still looking great.
> Adams, that pair looks good enough to be a main pair, not just beaters. I am eagerly awaiting a very old pair of BB LHS that seem to have faded to a nice shade of brown and have the old style full leather heel with nails all around. I'll post many pics when I receive them.


thank you. looking forward to your pictures


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, those seem to be your most creased pair of shoes, still looking great.
> Adams, that pair looks good enough to be a main pair, not just beaters. I am eagerly awaiting a very old pair of BB LHS that seem to have faded to a nice shade of brown and have the old style full leather heel with nails all around. I'll post many pics when I receive them.


I recently started counting Mac's shoes by going page-by-page through the footwear thread. I previously tried this summer but wasn't organized about it. I've been doing it on nights I haven't been able to fall asleep. Anyway, it seems that he's had that pair of Cigar boots for a few years now and they've been worn quite a bit. They still look great.

Regarding my "beater" pair, you're right, they are in great shape. However, I love the shoe and wanted to have another pair to wear in casual, social settings. Ebay provided me with these. Thanks to the rain, the soles are in some rough shape, though.


----------



## closerlook

So jealous.



Got Shell? said:


> Darlton tassels, made by Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren. Dark cognac shell.


----------



## QTime

Breaking in my new Ravello Chukkas today. Homework of course:icon_smile_big:










And here is a comparison between Ravello & Whiskey. Might be interesting for someone hanging between both colors..










Best regards,
Simon.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sweet shell chukkas!




J&M Aristocraft suede captoes


----------



## mcarthur

QTime said:


> Breaking in my new Ravello Chukkas today. Homework of course:icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a comparison between Ravello & Whiskey. Might be interesting for someone hanging between both colors..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Simon.


good looking chukkas. thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb


The look of a man who's going to get something accomplished today. Great as always, sir.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> The look of a man who's going to get something accomplished today. Great as always, sir.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy boots


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> cigar indy boots


Very nice, Uncle! Looks like it's a cigar day. Alden cigar chukkas, first day out in the real world....









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Very nice, Uncle! Looks like it's a cigar day. Alden cigar chukkas, first day out in the real world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


thank you! enjoy wearing your chukkas


----------



## Cardinals5

Clarks desert boots


----------



## dchandler2

Loake Tweed.


----------



## srivats

dchandler2 said:


> Loake Tweed.


What sort of a shoelace knot is that !?


----------



## cecil47

A Cape Cod pennies today.


----------



## dchandler2

srivats said:


> What sort of a shoelace knot is that !?


It is not really any special kind of knot. I just tie the shoes the normal way and then stuff the exposed laces inside the shoe. A habit from by days in the military. We would stuff our laces inside our combat boots to prevent them from coming loose. It also prevents your pants from getting caught on the laces.


----------



## srivats

dchandler2 said:


> It is not really any special kind of knot. I just tie the shoes the normal way and then stuff the exposed laces inside the shoe. A habit from by days in the military. We would stuff our laces inside our combat boots to prevent them from coming loose. It also prevents your pants from getting caught on the laces.


Thanks for the info ...

Those are very handsome semi-brogues btw.


----------



## Got Shell?

MAC, that is an amazing combo with the revello ptb.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> MAC, that is an amazing combo with the revello ptb.


thank you. my wife gets the full credit.


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Very nice, Uncle! Looks like it's a cigar day. Alden cigar chukkas, first day out in the real world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Terrific chukkas. And you were thinking of returning these (sigh!).

I want a pair.


----------



## jasonfoote303

My latest Alden pick up. Basically a "Roy" shoe. Brown Chromexcel leather, natural reverse welt, plantation crepe sole. I have a decent amount of boots at this point so I wanted to find a casual shoe. These were the winners!

Got them from Leffot in NYC. My wife and I ended up chatting with Steven for two hours about shoes. His store is beautiful and his knowledge and selection of shoes is amazing. It was a fantastic experience. Highly recommended!


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperial LWBs


----------



## WindsorNot

LHS! (Looks like it might be time for a sock culling )


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boots


----------



## mcarthur

jasonfoote303 said:


> My latest Alden pick up. Basically a "Roy" shoe. Brown Chromexcel leather, natural reverse welt, plantation crepe sole. I have a decent amount of boots at this point so I wanted to find a casual shoe. These were the winners!
> 
> Got them from Leffot in NYC. My wife and I ended up chatting with Steven for two hours about shoes. His store is beautiful and his knowledge and selection of shoes is amazing. It was a fantastic experience. Highly recommended!


good looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

C-5,
nice b & h

Wnot,
consider argyles to shake up your conservative clients


----------



## Cardinals5

Uncle, nice NST shell boots - I think I'd better start saving for some shell boots since you make them look so great!


----------



## RileyDee

Nettletons


----------



## CrackedCrab

Ravello LHS with Incotex Cash-cords:


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> Wnot,
> consider argyles to shake up your conservative clients


I'm slowly making inroads but not everybody's ready.


----------



## srivats

jasonfoote303 said:


> My latest Alden pick up. Basically a "Roy" shoe. Brown Chromexcel leather, natural reverse welt, plantation crepe sole. I have a decent amount of boots at this point so I wanted to find a casual shoe. These were the winners!
> 
> Got them from Leffot in NYC. My wife and I ended up chatting with Steven for two hours about shoes. His store is beautiful and his knowledge and selection of shoes is amazing. It was a fantastic experience. Highly recommended!


They look great! I am considering buying a pair.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Uncle, nice NST shell boots - I think I'd better start saving for some shell boots since you make them look so great!


thank you


----------



## sdjordan

Got Shell? said:


> Darlton tassels, made by Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren. Dark cognac shell.


I love the shoe but the color is really what sets it apart.


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Ravello LHS with Incotex Cash-cords:


ravello lhs look very good. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> I'm slowly making inroads but not everybody's ready.


good luck!


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks Uncle Mac!! I see you have some Ravello up there yourself ^^ in boot form. Is that a Bootmaker special from Shoemart?


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> Thanks Uncle Mac!! I see you have some Ravello up there yourself ^^ in boot form. Is that a Bootmaker special from Shoemart?


the ravello nst boots are from shoemart


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb


----------



## WindsorNot

Whiskey shell belt in sz 40 FWIW. Any skilled tailor could chop it down to size...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=Tan&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## CrackedCrab

Nice whiskey PTB Mac^^

Git'nr done in the EG Sandringham full brogue today:


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
thank you! your sandringham are looking very good


----------



## Cardinals5

No-name black unlined pennies


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> No-name black unlined pennies


thumbs up for black lhs


----------



## Orgetorix

Polo shell U-tips:


----------



## greekgeek

Thise look great, love the exposed metal eyelets!


Orgetorix said:


> Polo shell U-tips:


The shell NST boot, LHS, and PTB are also all droolworthy...


----------



## Cardinals5

AE MacNeils
BB charcoal otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Cardinals5: Love the grained calf MacNeils...great choice!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> AE MacNeils
> BB charcoal otc


nice b & h


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion tip


----------



## srivats

^Unlce, those are terrific. Excellent design and excellent color!


----------



## Cardinals5

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Cardinals5: Love the grained calf MacNeils...great choice!





mcarthur said:


> nice b & h


Thank you, gentlemen. Uncle, simply put, I like.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^Unlce, those are terrific. Excellent design and excellent color!


thank you. hampton last


----------



## chacend

First time on this thread:

BB LHS


----------



## mcarthur

^^enjoy wearing


----------



## gman-17

CrackedCrab said:


> Nice whiskey PTB Mac^^
> 
> Git'nr done in the EG Sandringham full brogue today:


Very nice shoe, sock and trouser combo!


----------



## gman-17

Highly modified AE Stockbrideges.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Chacend,

Those look brand spanking new. I recommend getting started on the Mac Method to bring out the shine a little more. Enjoy wearing.

Mac,

I like your Ravello Medallion Toe blucher.

I wore my Sperry chukkas today. Nothing noteworthy.


----------



## Cardinals5

Chacend - those shell LHS are looking good.

G-Man, besides having a leather sole instead of rubber, what else did you have modified? By the way, love the windowpane trou.


----------



## eagle2250

gman-17 said:


> Highly modified AE Stockbrideges.


Great looking shoes and they look to be very comfortable. Gman17, do you remember when the Stockbridge used to be a cap toe Blucher, with mini-lug vibram tap soles and heels. I have a pair of the older edition in chili calf. AE's discontinuance of earlier models and reassignment of the names to present day models does add an interesting additional dimension to the conversation!


----------



## gman-17

Cardinals5 said:


> Chacend - those shell LHS are looking good.
> 
> G-Man, besides having a leather sole instead of rubber, what else did you have modified? By the way, love the windowpane trou.





eagle2250 said:


> Great looking shoes and they look to be very comfortable. Gman17, do you remember when the Stockbridge used to be a cap toe Blucher, with mini-lug vibram tap soles and heels. I have a pair of the older edition in chili calf. AE's discontinuance of earlier models and reassignment of the names to present day models does add an interesting additional dimension to the conversation!


Cardinal, as you stated, these originally came with rubber soles I had them swithced to leather and then I had Nick V add JR combination toplifts (heels). The toplift changes the look immensely (and how they wear). I would always talk with Nick if you have shoe things you would like to do.

After that I purchased "Chestnut" polish (not walnut not brown :icon_smile_big from AE to change the color from Chili to where it is today. I really like them and they remind me of a VAss split toe I have seen.

Eagle I have a pair of those old Stockbridges as well--I never wear those. Glad you like them. I will keep posting pics as I change the color.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Chacend,
> 
> Those look brand spanking new. I recommend getting started on the Mac Method to bring out the shine a little more. Enjoy wearing.
> 
> Mac,
> 
> I like your Ravello Medallion Toe blucher.
> 
> I wore my Sperry chukkas today. Nothing noteworthy.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lwb


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks* gman*, love those Sandringhams, Pantherella OTCs, and the Polo mid-grey Corneliani flannels I go with a 2" cuff:aportnoy:

*Uncle Mac*, love the ravello medallion tip I never seem to catch those rare offerings, I'd like to get those..._edit:I just saw your #8 Longwings pop up there, a real classic, on my list, can't believe I have no longwings.
_ 
*Chace*, very fine BB LHS, nice to see some black cordovan, it gets rather short shrift I think.

Today I'm just running around in my *Tods blue suede drivers*. I just realized that I am wearing 100% blue of similar shades. (blue Loro Piana sweater, blue AG jeans and the blue mocs) I'm ok with that though. Some pics with, some without flash. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Nice longwings, Uncle.



Mystery maker brown longwings


----------



## brownie

Whether dress or casual, work or play----CC, you're always sporting great-looking footwear. I continue to admire your various styles.


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> burgundy lwb


Uncle,

Quite spectacular.


----------



## chacend

CrackedCrab said:


> *Chace*, very fine BB LHS, nice to see some black cordovan, it gets rather short shrift I think.


Sorry, short shrift continues--they're #8.


----------



## CrackedCrab

omg *chace *I thought they were black...

Thanks *brownie* for the compliment.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Nice longwings, Uncle.
> 
> Mystery maker brown longwings


thank you. i like b&h with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Uncle,
> 
> Quite spectacular.


nephews CC & gman,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
your tod's look good


----------



## CrackedCrab

*Uncle Mac* thank you.

Just changed into some EG Chelseas, (202 last/Dark Oak/single sole) for a casual evening dinner plan. I think jeans will be ok.


----------



## mcarthur

CC,
i like your boots. i hope you had a nice dinner


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thank you *Uncle Mac*, went for steak with my best friend, had a really nice evening. Dry aged bone-in ribeye:aportnoy:


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Slayton.


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede, six eyelets, commando sole


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice look with the suede and commando soles, Uncle. I could use some commando soles as it actually snowed in Greenville last night. Absent the commandos, I'm wearing Alden All-Weather-Walkers with the plantation sole (that need a shine :icon_smile_wink


----------



## jst

CrackedCrab said:


> *Uncle Mac* thank you.
> 
> Just changed into some EG Chelseas, (202 last/Dark Oak/single sole) for a casual evening dinner plan. I think jeans will be ok.


Very nice boots. 
It is a pity I cannot wear something like this because of my high instep.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice look with the suede and commando soles, Uncle. I could use some commando soles as it actually snowed in Greenville last night. Absent the commandos, I'm wearing Alden All-Weather-Walkers with the plantation sole (that need a shine :icon_smile_wink


thank you. How did the crepe soles do in the snow? How much snow?


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> thank you. How did the crepe soles do in the snow? How much snow?


Well, "snow" in South Carolina is a relative thing. We mostly had freezing rain that turned to ice on the ground. The big snowfall was probably about half an inch. The crepe sole did quite well on the slick ground. The only time it has trouble, and this is when I was in Washington, is when the crepe gets a thin layer of snow on it and then you step on ice. In such cases, probably only a commando sole or true winter boot will suffice. Overall, I think the crepe sole on the Alden AWW is quite good for snowy conditions.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Well, "snow" in South Carolina is a relative thing. We mostly had freezing rain that turned to ice on the ground. The big snowfall was probably about half an inch. The crepe sole did quite well on the slick ground. The only time it has trouble, and this is when I was in Washington, is when the crepe gets a thin layer of snow on it and then you step on ice. In such cases, probably only a commando sole or true winter boot will suffice. Overall, I think the crepe sole on the Alden AWW is quite good for snowy conditions.


Commando soles do not work on black ice. Be careful when you walk on your driveway as well as parking areas


----------



## WindsorNot

Mocha flex welts - the go to "party" shoe.


----------



## AlanC

Edward Green for Neiman Marcus semi-brogues


----------



## CrackedCrab

*birdman*: clean lines on those AE's

*jst*, thank you, sorry to hear of the instep issues. Hopefuly there is a solution out there for you to find a boot that fits.

*Uncle Mac* you are going off piste from cordovan with those suede 6 eyelets, I like the change up.

*Cardinal*, good looking AWWs they look like they mean rather serious business.

*Windsor*, I'd like to go to one of those parties. Is that flex welt on the Leydon, really good looking suede tassel...

*AlanC* nice EG for NM, never knew EG made for them, cool

Tonight dug out the cigar cap toes, they were filthy and covered in white bloom. I did a (semi) Mac procedure and they turned out thusly:


----------



## eagle2250

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice look with the suede and commando soles, Uncle. I could use some commando soles as it actually snowed in Greenville last night. Absent the commandos, I'm wearing Alden All-Weather-Walkers with the plantation sole (that need a shine :icon_smile_wink


Don't you just love those All Weather Walkers and the plantation crepe soles? They are almost unbelievably comfortable. It seems today is a great day for pulling mine on. Thanks for the motivation Cardinals5!


----------



## Cardinals5

eagle2250 said:


> Don't you just love those All Weather Walkers and the plantation crepe soles? They are almost unbelievably comfortable. It seems today is a great day for pulling mine on. Thanks for the motivation Cardinals5!


Thanks, Eagle. The AWW are extremely comfortable and perfect for all sorts of weather.

Florsheim LWBs


----------



## WindsorNot

CrackedCrab said:


> *Uncle Mac* you are going off piste from cordovan with those suede 6 eyelets, I like the change up.
> 
> *Cardinal*, good looking AWWs they look like they mean rather serious business.
> 
> *Windsor*, I'd like to go to one of those parties. Is that flex welt on the Leydon, really good looking suede tassel...
> 
> *AlanC* nice EG for NM, never knew EG made for them, cool


CC: Thanks! I believe they are leydon, but I am also thinking aberdeen for some reason. They're the best fit I'm ever going to get, either way.

Uncle: Thanks for the support with the suede this weekend.

Cardinal: Nice! I wish I were able to justify a crepe sole in Texas . Maybe one day I'll migrate north.

AlanC: Splendid job as usual. Awards for best picture taking skill are also in order.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Mocha flex welts - the go to "party" shoe.


looks very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> *birdman*: clean lines on those AE's
> 
> *jst*, thank you, sorry to hear of the instep issues. Hopefuly there is a solution out there for you to find a boot that fits.
> 
> *Uncle Mac* you are going off piste from cordovan with those suede 6 eyelets, I like the change up.
> 
> *Cardinal*, good looking AWWs they look like they mean rather serious business.
> 
> *Windsor*, I'd like to go to one of those parties. Is that flex welt on the Leydon, really good looking suede tassel...
> 
> *AlanC* nice EG for NM, never knew EG made for them, cool
> 
> Tonight dug out the cigar cap toes, they were filthy and covered in white bloom. I did a (semi) Mac procedure and they turned out thusly:


CC,
thank you
your o/s cigar should be properly maintain


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> CC: Thanks! I believe they are leydon, but I am also thinking aberdeen for some reason. They're the best fit I'm ever going to get, either way.
> 
> Uncle: Thanks for the support with the suede this weekend.
> 
> Cardinal: Nice! I wish I were able to justify a crepe sole in Texas . Maybe one day I'll migrate north.
> 
> AlanC: Splendid job as usual. Awards for best picture taking skill are also in order.


my medicare friends where the crepe sole in FL, AZ, TX and CA. try it you will like it


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst


----------



## Cardinals5

Running errands this rainy morning. Have a casual event tonight so I'll debut my new AE Stockbridge, but pics will come later.

LLB 10" Maine Hunting Shoe


----------



## well-kept

33 lps? Theme from Peter Gunn? Are those L.L.Beans from the 60s also? They look as if they have had a good life.


----------



## WingtipTom

AE "McAllister" in burgundy calf
(Tingley overshoes as a result of more snow overnight. )


----------



## Cardinals5

well-kept said:


> 33 lps? Theme from Peter Gunn? Are those L.L.Beans from the 60s also? They look as if they have had a good life.


Yep, life is pretty good. The Beans are ancient with the original Maine Hunting Shoe actually on the boots, but I don't know their actual age. The Theme from Peter Gunn, at least this version, is by the Joe Wilder Quartet - Wilder is a not very well-known trumpet player. I use to collect jazz lps, but haven't done so for a number of years now and finally, last year I think, sold off about half my collection - lots of Blue Note 10" albums went to Japan for good prices.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy pebble grain wing tip boots


----------



## cecil47

^^I so want those boots, uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> ^^I so want those boots, uncle!


the bad news is that the burgundy pebble grain boots were a limited run from several years ago


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> looks very nice!


Thanks! Maybe I'll give the crepe sole a try sometime down the road.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Stockbridge


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## Cardinals5

Uncle and GS - you've got my Stockbridges cowering in shame :icon_smile_wink: with those great looking shells.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Uncle and GS - you've got my Stockbridges cowering in shame :icon_smile_wink: with those great looking shells.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
i like your lhs


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Bostonian wingtips
BB charcoal otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like rain all day.

J&M corrected grain captoes
Tingley overshoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda

LL Bean Wellies.

Snow on the way!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Brown Rockport brogues.


----------



## Cardinals5

Eastland Seneca chukka


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery Maker dark brown longwings


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Today I'm wearing my black 8-hole Dr. Martens. Ultra-comfortable, ultra-useful in this weather, ultra-cool!

https://www.drmartens.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=11822006


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Cardinals5, I must ask, having looked at your photos of late, I wonder do you have high insteps or very wide feet? Because you wear all of your footwear with zig-zag lacing and with the sides very wide apart both on your formal and casual footwear.

This is how I wear my Rockport brogues for example, straightlaced, sides together. This is a Rockport photo, mine are much darker than this.
https://www.justbootsandshoes.com/images/products/734_1.jpg


----------



## chacend

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Cardinals5, I must ask, having looked at your photos of late, I wonder do you have high insteps or very wide feet? Because you wear all of your footwear with zig-zag lacing and with the sides very wide apart both on your formal and casual footwear.
> 
> This is how I wear my Rockport brogues for example, straightlaced, sides together. This is a Rockport photo, mine are much darker than this.
> https://www.justbootsandshoes.com/images/products/734_1.jpg


I agree, they all look too narrow for him and he should sell them all to me!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Cardinals5, I must ask, having looked at your photos of late, I wonder do you have high insteps or very wide feet? Because you wear all of your footwear with zig-zag lacing and with the sides very wide apart both on your formal and casual footwear.
> 
> This is how I wear my Rockport brogues for example, straightlaced, sides together. This is a Rockport photo, mine are much darker than this.
> https://www.justbootsandshoes.com/images/products/734_1.jpg


Yep, slightly high insteps. I have a couple of pairs of bals that I can close for more formal occasions (e.g. black captoes), but I had to size up so they'd close. If I try to tighten the laces on most of bals to get the throat closed, my foot goes numb because I must be pressing down on a nerve or something. Comfort over properness for me when it comes to balmorals.

Here's my AE Brantley's that close


----------



## srivats

I got the SHoemart alden seconds email last week and spent the weekend looking at this pair:

(hampton last, medallion captoe bal - alden)



Broke down and ordered them today. Does anyone here have this pair? I am curious to see how it looks when worn.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> I got the SHoemart alden seconds email last week and spent the weekend looking at this pair:
> 
> (hampton last, medallion captoe bal - alden)
> 
> Broke down and ordered them today. Does anyone here have this pair? I am curious to see how it looks when worn.


I don't remember anyone around here with that particular shoe, but it looks classic - who doesn't love a great looking wingtip :aportnoy:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Cardinals5 said:


> I don't remember anyone around here with that particular shoe, but it looks classic - who doesn't love a great looking wingtip :aportnoy:


eehm...by my defintion those aren't wingtips in srivats latest link. 
I might be wrong if we've got different definitions of what a wingtip shoe is. :icon_smile:


----------



## Cardinals5

Earl of Ormonde said:


> eehm...by my defintion those aren't wingtips in srivats latest link.
> I might be wrong if we've got different definitions of what a wingtip shoe is. :icon_smile:


Opps, you're absolutely right - I just glanced at them and saw the brouging ic12337: and jumped :icon_pale:

Florsheim Royal Imperial shells


----------



## mcarthur

^^C-5,
nice b & h


----------



## mcarthur

tevas in the sand


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Uncle Mac: LOL. Now don't tell us those Tevas are not constructed of shell cordovan. If so, it looks like they may be in dire need of one of those (in)famous(?) MacShines! Enjoy all that warm sunshine (wherever you are?), as we less fortunate ones, dig out from this most recent arctic blast!


----------



## Cardinals5

J&M Aristocrafts


----------



## gman-17

AE MacNeil in Shell, of course.
https://[IMG]https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/IMG_06861.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AlanC

And another...


----------



## gman-17

AlanC said:


> And another...


Copycat :icon_smile_big: :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle Mac: LOL. Now don't tell us those Tevas are not constructed of shell cordovan. If so, it looks like they may be in dire need of one of those (in)famous(?) MacShines! Enjoy all that warm sunshine (wherever you are?), as we less fortunate ones, dig out from this most recent arctic blast!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Alan and GMan,
I like your macneil shell
remember copycating is the highest form of compliment


----------



## Cardinals5

Business and Pleasure




AE Lloyds
Mystery-maker LHS


----------



## Beefeater

*Eh? Dallas?*










Better to have and not to need them, than to need and not to have them. Bean Boots, that is.


----------



## LastMango

Beefeater said:


> Better to have and not to need them, than to need and not to have them. Bean Boots, that is.


I:d rather have the snow than this rainy crap down in Houston!!


----------



## Beefeater

LastMango said:


> I:d rather have the snow than this rainy crap down in Houston!!


True. We're coming up on 12 inches of snow here in D/FW. Nothing compared to our Northeastern brothers, but at least they have the snowplows to deal with it.

We're screwed here tomorrow on the roads.


----------



## mcarthur

C-5,
good looking wing tips


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks Uncle, we're all eagerly awaiting your return from sunnier climes, but I'm sure you're not given the snowfall in NY .

Predictions of rain


Alden All-Weather-Walkers


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Kandahar "Handmade in Switzerland" Monaco slate/blue nubucks.

(And, yes, excuse the faux pas, those are new, unwashed Bean chinos. They are marked 30/29 which is normally an inch too small both ways, so I wanted to make sure they were going to fit before deciding to keep them.)


----------



## P Hudson

My first ever WFwAYWT entry. Taking shoe pictures with the computer is a bit awkward.

AE Fulton, an excellent walking shoe.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks Uncle, we're all eagerly awaiting your return from sunnier climes, but I'm sure you're not given the snowfall in NY .
> 
> Predictions of rain
> 
> Alden All-Weather-Walkers


i like your walkers.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Florsheim Imperials.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Waldens (Thanks, D&S!)


----------



## mcarthur

^^nice shine on your waldens


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks, Uncle Mac


Raining and cold today


Florsheim longwings (cg, made in India) - perfect for stomping in puddles


----------



## AlanC

Yesterday

E.T. Wright by Sanders & Sanders double monks


----------



## LeatherSOUL

2/15/10...Unlined PTBs.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Nice PTBs. The thread has been getting a little shell deficient since Uncle Mac went on vacation.


----------



## Got Shell?

Black and white.


----------



## mcarthur

^^did it snow in MS? thumbs up for tassels and argyles


----------



## Got Shell?

Yessir! We got six inches last Monday and another couple yesterday. There has recently been snow on the ground in all 50 states for the first time ever.


----------



## AAF-8AF

LeatherSOUL said:


> 2/15/10...Unlined PTBs.


MMMmmmmm, unlined shell! Those look great, Tom. I can't wait to get mine (around July, I'm guessing). In the meantime, please do keep posting pics. How are you liking them now that you've had them for a while?
.
.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some boring Sebago campsides today.


----------



## ecox

BB/Alden #8 PTBs just back from Restoration...

-Erik


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AAF-8AF said:


> MMMmmmmm, unlined shell! Those look great, Tom. I can't wait to get mine (around July, I'm guessing). In the meantime, please do keep posting pics. How are you liking them now that you've had them for a while?
> .
> .


Simply awesome. Most comfortable pair of Aldens I own.


----------



## Got Shell?

unlined indy? Unlined PTB's have to be awesome.


----------



## AAF-8AF

ecox said:


> BB/Alden #8 PTBs just back from Restoration...
> 
> -Erik


Nice, Erik! They look terrific.



LeatherSOUL said:


> Simply awesome. Most comfortable pair of Aldens I own.


Great to hear, Tom. 
.
.


----------



## gman-17

Some recent shoe looks - yesterday.









SC Strands :icon_smile:


----------



## gman-17

Today. AE Wendell's - bicycle toes do not receive any love here, but I like these quite a bit.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> 2/15/10...Unlined PTBs.


good looking ptb. need cuffs


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> BB/Alden #8 PTBs just back from Restoration...
> 
> -Erik


in this picture the restoration looks very good


----------



## mcarthur

Gman,
your strands look very good. it was definitely worth the wait


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> Gman,
> your strands look very good. it was definitely worth the wait


Uncle,

Thanks! I really enjoy them and, yes, they definitely were worth the wait.

G


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim shell PTBs
BB otc


----------



## gman-17

AE Merlot Moras - Maybe not the best pic but it will do. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gtnc

C&J for Polo Marlow/Darlton wingtip in dark brown shell


----------



## Poshak Man

gtnc said:


> C&J for Polo Marlow/Darlton wingtip in dark brown shell


Just beautiful.


----------



## Cardinals5

Love that brown shell, gtnc!


----------



## srivats

gtnc said:


> C&J for Polo Marlow/Darlton wingtip in dark brown shell


Gorgeous wingtips ...


----------



## RedBluff

gman-17 said:


> AE Merlot Moras - Maybe not the best pic but it will do. :icon_smile_wink:


Very cool.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim shell PTBs
> BB otc


nice b & h


----------



## mcarthur

gtnc said:


> C&J for Polo Marlow/Darlton wingtip in dark brown shell


i like your wing tips


----------



## gtnc

AE Randolph burgundy shell


----------



## chacend

Alden 405 Indy Boots:


----------



## Cardinals5

I like the darkened Indys, Chacend :aportnoy:


----------



## chacend

Thanks, I think they turned out well. Gotta say though, GTNC's Polo Shells have me drooling!


----------



## mcarthur

gtnc said:


> AE Randolph burgundy shell


thumbs up for lhs with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

chacend said:


> Alden 405 Indy Boots:


enjoy wearing


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1. Indeed Chacend, your Indy boots are quite striking!


----------



## Cardinals5

Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## Got Shell?

Whiskey shell looks amazing in direct sunlight. Just don't let them get sunburned! I think it would actually just darken if exposed to a lot of sunlight.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Whiskey shell looks amazing in direct sunlight. Just don't let them get sunburned! I think it would actually just darken if exposed to a lot of sunlight.


i like your whiskey ptb. enjoy wearing


----------



## LeicaLad

In the spirit of those beautiful Whiskey shells, I have a Whiskey-specific question.

First, the wind-up, which was asked over in the main AAAC forum, but buried in a general shoe-shine thread:

I re-joined the shell cordovan crowd after some years of going without. I have been following the broad maxim of no wax/no polish, and have spent many hours with the horsehair brush. Basically, I’ve been happy with the results, mostly because I’ve been happy with the shoes. But, after quite a few months, I felt that my brushing and buffing was not really enough. My shells needed something more.

So, with the current AE sale on, I added a jar of each color of their Cordovan crème to an order. They have only Burgundy and Black. Last night, I tried a modest application to my AE Bradley pair in #8, and my BB black cap-toes.

In brief: Wow! This modest application transformed them. I understand this is not to be done often, but the small addition of “product” was a huge improvement to their appearance.

SO, my question: Is there any actual cordovan-SPECIFIC product for whiskey shell? My whiskey NST pair are begging for a similar treatment!

Or, is it only the Kiwi wax? (I just cannot see the usual wax producing the change I have seen in my other shells from the AE Cordovan Creme.)

Advice? Please.

Many thanks.

LL


----------



## srivats

^ try minimal amounts of black - should add a layer of depth to the whiskey color.


----------



## LeicaLad

Really? This seems so counter-intuitive. You spend the premium for that lightest color.., and then want to darken it? I’d think the goal would be to keep enhancing it’s very lightness (think ethereal footwear), no?

Hmm. I wonder what the burgundy paste would do?

Either way, I’m really hesitant. I just don’t want to damage a pair of Whiskey NSTs in experimentation. But I really appreciate learning from those of you who own so many pairs of these babies.

Thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5

Loafin' and loungin' today until some afternoon errands.


----------



## gtnc

My other Marlow/Darltons


----------



## mcarthur

LeicaLad said:


> Really? This seems so counter-intuitive. You spend the premium for that lightest color.., and then want to darken it? I'd think the goal would be to keep enhancing it's very lightness (think ethereal footwear), no?
> 
> Hmm. I wonder what the burgundy paste would do?
> 
> Either way, I'm really hesitant. I just don't want to damage a pair of Whiskey NSTs in experimentation. But I really appreciate learning from those of you who own so many pairs of these babies.
> 
> Thanks!


kiwi tan wax and follow the procedure


----------



## mcarthur

gtnc said:


> My other Marlow/Darltons


i like your lhs. consider using the procedure


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Thor chukkas


----------



## gtnc

Great looking chukkas. Those must be vintage because I haven't seen anything like that from AE lately. Enjoy them.


----------



## Cardinals5

gtnc said:


> Great looking chukkas. Those must be vintage because I haven't seen anything like that from AE lately. Enjoy them.


Yep, offered only in 1983-84, if I remember correctly.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, offered only in 1983-84, if I remember correctly.


Very nice chukkas ... I like them very much. You have great patina on them too!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Kandahar Monacos, slate blue nubuck. Rainy day.


----------



## WindsorNot

Evil version of myself today for Moxy Monday. Anyone else getting jazzed about GTH season?


----------



## Coleman

gtnc said:


> Great looking chukkas. Those must be vintage because I haven't seen anything like that from AE lately. Enjoy them.


They are beauts! Are they new (for you), Cards?


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> They are beauts! Are they new (for you), Cards?


Yes, I snatched them off eBay - suprisingly, they fit perfectly, but they must originally have been factory rejects because "FR" is stamped on the sole. I checked the old AE catalogs and the Thor was never supposed to have a leather sole. Oddly enough, they have Johnston and Murphy heel caps! I'll be taking them to my cobbler next week to have topys applied since I wanted them for inclement weather.


----------



## LeicaLad

A couple snaps.

First, two shells. The AE Bradley's clean, the Alden NST whiskeys in need of cleaning.










Followed by NST whiskey post-cleaning with light brown Meltonian, and a pair of Tricker's Bourtons.










And, on the feet today, a pair of Paraboot/BB suedes (in need of brushing), but it's been raining outside.









Thanks for the tips!


----------



## AlanC

^A very handsome collection, and I love those Tricker's!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, offered only in 1983-84, if I remember correctly.


nice chukkas! the chukkas could be older than you. (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Evil version of myself today for Moxy Monday. Anyone else getting jazzed about GTH season?


i like your lhs with argyles. keep it up


----------



## mcarthur

LeicaLad said:


> A couple snaps.
> 
> First, two shells. The AE Bradley's clean, the Alden NST whiskeys in need of cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by NST whiskey post-cleaning with light brown Meltonian, and a pair of Tricker's Bourtons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, on the feet today, a pair of Paraboot/BB suedes (in need of brushing), but it's been raining outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


thank you for posting. take good care of your whiskey


----------



## LeicaLad

Thank you. I’m doing my best to do so. The Whiskey NSTs are my favorite, because that color is so lovely, although the AE Bradley are simply more comfortable to wear for any real length of time. I’m an “E” and so are the Bradley. The NSTs are “D”, even tho on the Barrie last. Perhaps, over time, the NSTs will stretch out a bit. (I’ll be patient!)

The Trickers are absolutely great. Great color and great to wear. Bulletproof. However, they weigh a short ton, so I simply cannot travel with them. Same goes for the Grenson Ilkley boots (I haven’t posted since the helicopter shots). I usually carry only one pair of “dress” shoes on the road, as most of my time is in the boondocks.

Again, my thanks for the tips on care of the whiskey. I’m saving my nickels & dimes for a pair of LHS in whiskey, although I’ve decided I won’t buy until I can get into a proper Alden shop to verify the exact fit.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> i like your lhs with argyles. keep it up


Willco. Thanks!


----------



## gtnc

Alden NST cigar shell










Mac, the Darlton PL did get the treatment. Still no need to use polish. :icon_smile_big:

LeicaLad, I like the Bradley as well. Best fitting shoe in my closet. Yours look great


----------



## AlanC

Alden lug sole suede chukkas, Barrie last, their maiden voyage today:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
GB scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
Energie jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## mcarthur

gtnc said:


> Alden NST cigar shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, the Darlton PL did get the treatment. Still no need to use polish. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> LeicaLad, I like the Bradley as well. Best fitting shoe in my closet. Yours look great


thumbs up for cigar nst with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden lug sole suede chukkas, Barrie last, their maiden voyage today:


nice suede chukkas


----------



## AAF-8AF

Today marks one year since I registered here on Ask Andy. Look what you guys have done to me. A year ago my very modest shoe rotation looked liked this:










One year later my *collection* looks like this. I'm a bit shell-shocked, as you can see.










Thanks for making it a fun and educational year.

-- Marc (reducing my anonymity)
.
.


----------



## Coleman

Bee-utiful! But where is the rest of the Cards rig in the other thread :icon_smile_wink:?


----------



## LeicaLad

Stunning! What an investment! And how beautiful. 

I'm not one for overuse of smilies, but this is an exception! 

:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## eagle2250

AAF-8AF said:


> Today marks one year since I registered here on Ask Andy. Look what you guys have done to me. A year ago my very modest shoe rotation looked liked this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One year later my *collection* looks like this. I'm a bit shell-shocked, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making it a fun and educational year.
> 
> -- Marc (reducing my anonymity)
> .
> .


Indeed, a beautiful and splendid collection but, it seems also to be rather graphic evidence of why the industry is continuing to experience an ongoing shortage of shell cordovan...AAF-8AF is buying it all up! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardinals5

AAF-8AF said:


>


My first reaction . Reaction of my shoe collection :icon_pale:

Fantastic stuff, Marc!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Well done Marc. I guess it doesn't hurt having an Alden store just down the red line.

What is the pair of penny loafers with the Alden trees in them, second row third from the right?


----------



## AAF-8AF

AdamsSutherland said:


> Well done Marc. I guess it doesn't hurt having an Alden store just down the red line.
> 
> What is the pair of penny loafers with the Alden trees in them, second row third from the right?


Thanks. To your first point, actually, it does kind of hurt (the bank account :icon_smile_wink: ).

The pennies you are referring to are C&J Bostons. I guess I should have generic trees in them so as not to confuse, but I'm usually the only one who sees them. Editorially, I like the Bostons okay but not as much as the LHS. I bought them for the nice reddish burgundy shade. I considered the shell Harvards (unlined, yes!) but I didn't care for the color as I saw them in the store.
.
.
Marc
.
.


----------



## Chuck Schick

Can anyone point me to the instructions on how to post a picture. I know it has been asked repeatedly, but my computer skills rival that of Cyrus McCormick were he brought back to life and thrown in front of one of these machines.


----------



## Coleman

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615


----------



## srivats

Marc, what a collection!

Thanks for the lovely photo.

ps: you need burgundy chukkas, 403 indys and 3 pairs of PTBs (cigar/#8/ravello)


----------



## AAF-8AF

Chuck Schick said:


> Can anyone point me to the instructions on how to post a picture. I know it has been asked repeatedly, but my computer skills rival that of Cyrus McCormick were he brought back to life and thrown in front of one of these machines.


To insert an image into the body of your posting, simply put the URL (the web address of the image, such as ) between a starting tag of









I can't really write it all out explicitly since the posting software will try to interpret it as an image to find and will ignore it, but I hope that makes sense. As for getting the URL, well, that's up to where you store your images. Most image storage sites have ways of providing you with the address to use.
.
.
Marc
.
.


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Marc, what a collection!
> 
> Thanks for the lovely photo.


Thanks! That's a long list, but I do have an order in for the Leather Soul unlined #8 PTBs. They're like buttah.

Your turn now :icon_smile_big:
.
.


----------



## WindsorNot

AE medallion captoe blucher today. I forget what model.

C5 - love the combo.
AAF - WOW! And that's only half of the collection .


----------



## Tonyp

LeicaLad said:


> In the spirit of those beautiful Whiskey shells, I have a Whiskey-specific question.
> 
> First, the wind-up, which was asked over in the main AAAC forum, but buried in a general shoe-shine thread:
> 
> I re-joined the shell cordovan crowd after some years of going without. I have been following the broad maxim of no wax/no polish, and have spent many hours with the horsehair brush. Basically, I've been happy with the results, mostly because I've been happy with the shoes. But, after quite a few months, I felt that my brushing and buffing was not really enough. My shells needed something more.
> 
> So, with the current AE sale on, I added a jar of each color of their Cordovan crème to an order. They have only Burgundy and Black. Last night, I tried a modest application to my AE Bradley pair in #8, and my BB black cap-toes.
> 
> In brief: Wow! This modest application transformed them. I understand this is not to be done often, but the small addition of "product" was a huge improvement to their appearance.
> 
> SO, my question: Is there any actual cordovan-SPECIFIC product for whiskey shell? My whiskey NST pair are begging for a similar treatment!
> 
> Or, is it only the Kiwi wax? (I just cannot see the usual wax producing the change I have seen in my other shells from the AE Cordovan Creme.)
> 
> Advice? Please.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> LL


Alden makes a whiskey polish or they say it can be used for whiskey clored SC.


----------



## WingtipTom

WindsorNot said:


> AE medallion captoe blucher today. I forget what model.


I'm willing to bet those are the "Sanford" model. Very handsome shoes.


----------



## AlanC

Alden Indys (I find the creasing on the right vs. the left interesting):


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> Alden Indys (I find the creasing on the right vs. the left interesting):


Love those indys Alan.

None of my shoes crease symmetrically either.


----------



## mcarthur

nice b & h with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> AE medallion captoe blucher today. I forget what model.
> 
> C5 - love the combo.
> AAF - WOW! And that's only half of the collection .


good looking shoes


----------



## Dsutti

JM Weston Loafer 414




and also Brown Chruch's Oxford


----------



## mcarthur

Marc,
happy first anniversary. outstanding shoe wardrobe. looking forward to your second anniversary


----------



## WindsorNot

WingtipTom and Mac: Thanks gentlemen.

AlanC: Nice kicks! It's getting harder and harder to resist the siren's song of the Indy Boot.


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> Marc,
> happy first anniversary. outstanding shoe wardrobe. looking forward to your second anniversary


Thanks very much. It's been fun!
.
Marc
.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

WindsorNot said:


> AE medallion captoe blucher today. I forget what model.
> 
> C5 - love the combo.
> AAF - WOW! And that's only half of the collection .


Are these the Lexington model?


----------



## WindsorNot

^ Sanford model. WingtipTom jogged my memory.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden whiskey chukka today.









.
.
Marc
.
.


----------



## Pentheos

Florsheim Shell Cordovan LWB


----------



## mcarthur

Marc,
i like your whiskey chukkas

Pantheos,
nice b & h


----------



## AAF-8AF

Pentheos said:


> Florsheim Shell Cordovan LWB


Very nice! Love the color on those.



mcarthur said:


> Marc,
> i like your whiskey chukkas


Thanks!
.
.


----------



## WindsorNot

Distinctly British today with the BB calf tassels (on clearance currently) - maiden voyage. As a bonus they have a shell-like appearance when the light hits them just right. I know, I know...cuffs.

Pentheos: Nice classic LWB, I love my pair
AAF: Great chukkas. I enjoy the idea of the breadth of flawless shell leather it takes to make those.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Distinctly British today with the BB calf tassels (on clearance currently) - maiden voyage. As a bonus they have a shell-like appearance when the light hits them just right. I know, I know...cuffs.
> 
> Pentheos: Nice classic LWB, I love my pair
> AAF: Great chukkas. I enjoy the idea of the breadth of flawless shell leather it takes to make those.


the tassels look good. enjoy wearing


----------



## Grayland

Pentheos said:


> Florsheim Shell Cordovan LWB


I just scored a pair of these at a great price. Very lightly worn. I'm strongly considering sending them to B. Nelson in NYC and having the leather soles replaced with a Dainite sole. That way, I'll have a bullet-proof, comfortable, stylish shoe to wear in wet weather. Any thoughts on this? Am I nuts to do this? I have a few other pairs of shell wingtips/longtips to wear on dressier occasions, so these would almost be a "beater" shoe.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> the tassels look good. enjoy wearing


Will do :icon_smile:.

Gray, don't mess with the classic Florsheim IMHO.


----------



## srivats

Grayland said:


> I just scored a pair of these at a great price. Very lightly worn. I'm strongly considering sending them to B. Nelson in NYC and having the leather soles replaced with a Dainite sole. That way, I'll have a bullet-proof, comfortable, stylish shoe to wear in wet weather. Any thoughts on this? Am I nuts to do this? I have a few other pairs of shell wingtips/longtips to wear on dressier occasions, so these would almost be a "beater" shoe.


You can always get danite when the soles wear down - why waste a perfectly good pair of outsoles? Just wear them and get them resoled when time comes!


----------



## ds23pallas

Probably my favourite shoe. Alden Longwing in a mellowed #8 shell cordovan.


----------



## gtnc

Love those longwings ds23pallas. I wish I could find an Alden last that fits my feet, those shoes look great.


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Probably my favourite shoe. Alden Longwing in a mellowed #8 shell cordovan.


Beautiful - how long have you had them?

You should post a pic of these together with those mellowed out LHS!


----------



## gtnc

AE Randolph chili calf


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Bostonian Crown Windsors out for their maiden voyage


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden cigar chukkas today.









.
.
Marc
.
.


----------



## wingtip

*Florsheim Longwing Cordovan relaxing at work*


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden cigar chukkas today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> Marc
> .
> .


cigar chukkas look good


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Vintage Bostonian Crown Windsors out for their maiden voyage


nice b & h. enjoy wearing


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Thanks, Uncle Mac.


It's actually snowing in Greenville, so my newly traded for Bean Boots make their first appearance.


----------



## AlanC

Alden Indys


----------



## Cardinals5

AE MacNeil


----------



## Wildblue

Reading back several pages in this thread, I'm not seeing a bunch of square-toe shoes. Are they not en vogue with the style gurus anymore? I've never really been drawn to them, but I tried on a pair today that I really liked, and I'm considering buying them. Here's samples. I'm curious what you guys would think about these.


----------



## WindsorNot

^ My eyes, they burn! This is probably more of a question for the regular forum.


----------



## ds23pallas

srivats said:


> Beautiful - how long have you had them?
> 
> You should post a pic of these together with those mellowed out LHS!


Thanks, Srivats. Going on ten years, maybe? Here they are pictured with my LHS and tassels, which are only three or four years old.


----------



## gtnc

Ron Rider chukkas whiskey shell


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Thanks, Srivats. Going on ten years, maybe? Here they are pictured with my LHS and tassels, which are only three or four years old.


Outstanding pic. I really like the color those #8 shoes have faded to. Here is to another 10 years of enjoymment with those


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Outstanding pic. I really like the color those #8 shoes have faded to. Here is to another 10 years of enjoymment with those


Agreed. That's a gorgeous collection there. Love the #8 fade.

AE MacNeil burgundy shell today....










- Marc


----------



## srivats

The color difference between alden and AE LWB is interesting.

Marc, do you wear the same width in both shoes?


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> The color difference between alden and AE LWB is interesting.
> 
> Marc, do you wear the same width in both shoes?


I wanted the AE precisely for the color. As much as I like the overdye Alden does with their #8, I wanted an LWB with the factory #8. It feels a bit more casual and is more true to burgundy.

Yes, I take the same width on Alden and AE LWB, but I didn't size down on the AE as with Alden Barrie. But here's a difference I have observed related to width and which does affect comfort somewhat. If you draw an imaginary line across the shoe from the widest part on the inside (big toe) to the outside (little toe) of the shoe, the line on Alden is more or less straight across while the line on the AE slopes backward. This means, at least for my foot, that the more pronounced taper on the AE squeezes my little toe more than the Alden. It got a bit uncomfortable after a long day so this week I put in a stretcher for 48 hours, and today they feel much better. I think they would be too big if I sized up beyond my standard size, though, especially because my right foot is smaller and did not need the stretcher.

Marc


----------



## Tonyp

Wildblue said:


> Reading back several pages in this thread, I'm not seeing a bunch of square-toe shoes. Are they not en vogue with the style gurus anymore? I've never really been drawn to them, but I tried on a pair today that I really liked, and I'm considering buying them. Here's samples. I'm curious what you guys would think about these.


Not in at all. Not Trad or Fashion forum. Don't waste money on those.


----------



## cumberlandpeal

In regard to square toed shoes, I would emphatically say they are not and have never been traditional. I see people wearing them still even though I believe they were spawned in the dot-com era, about the time people concluded that dressing for success meant tearing down all the barricades of conventional business attire of whatever stripe. The shoes are hideous on stilts.


----------



## WhaleinaTeardrop

Wearing NIB ebay Black AE Sanfords.... size 15d; they're a good everyday shoe to replace my Cole Haans that have been an utter disappointment. Nice fit, although still a 3rd to my Broadstreets and Park Avenues.


----------



## srivats

AAF-8AF said:


> Yes, I take the same width on Alden and AE LWB, but I didn't size down on the AE as with Alden Barrie. But here's a difference I have observed related to width and which does affect comfort somewhat. If you draw an imaginary line across the shoe from the widest part on the inside (big toe) to the outside (little toe) of the shoe, the line on Alden is more or less straight across while the line on the AE slopes backward. This means, at least for my foot, that the more pronounced taper on the AE squeezes my little toe more than the Alden. It got a bit uncomfortable after a long day so this week I put in a stretcher for 48 hours, and today they feel much better. I think they would be too big if I sized up beyond my standard size, though, especially because my right foot is smaller and did not need the stretcher.
> 
> Marc


Thanks for that info ... I am tempted to try the MacNeil (again) soon. I bought one earlier (got a wider width but wearable) but I was annoyed with the sound the heels made, so I returned them. Might give them a try again tis year.


----------



## P Hudson

AE Richmond


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Nice Richmonds, P.




AE Brantley bal boots


----------



## AAF-8AF

srivats said:


> Thanks for that info ... I am tempted to try the MacNeil (again) soon. I bought one earlier (got a wider width but wearable) but I was annoyed with the sound the heels made, so I returned them. Might give them a try again tis year.


Yes, those hard, noisy AE heels. Can't stand them myself. Here's what I did on my MacNeils and Bradleys. A local cobbler is an AE dealer, interestingly, so I stopped in to see if he could replace the heels with something quieter. He goes in the back and comes out with a Rendenbach combination toplift assembly just like the ones on the shoes I have. I felt the rubber and gave it the thumbnail test to see how soft it was. Not as much give as Alden but softer than what's already on my shoes. So, I give him the go ahead on the first pair despite the fact that it looks like I'm replacing an identical component. Well, $30 later I'm much happier and I got the other pair done as well. Not as soft and quiet as Alden but a big improvement.

As for why the heels out of the AE factory are harder/louder, I could speculate about the possibility that they OEM a different rubber selection from Rendenbach, or maybe the rubber gets tempered during some process along the way, whatever. I just know after two pairs of replacements I have preferable heels.

- Marc


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Nice Richmonds, P.
> 
> AE Brantley bal boots


Those boots are lovely, C5!

If the news ones anywhere like that, AE will sell 'm like hotcakes.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Those boots are lovely, C5!
> 
> If the news ones anywhere like that, AE will sell 'm like hotcakes.


Thanks, Sri. We can only hope, but my wallet is not looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## ecox

AE Walton (original, not the reissue) in chili calf. A poor man's ravello.

-Erik


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Nice Richmonds, P.
> 
> AE Brantley bal boots


Card, those Brantleys are stunning. I've been looking for a pair on the bay for about three months now. I have the perfect Prince of Wales pattern suit for them, but no soup for me.


----------



## Cardinals5

Mississippi Mud said:


> Card, those Brantleys are stunning. I've been looking for a pair on the bay for about three months now. I have the perfect Prince of Wales pattern suit for them, but no soup for me.


Thank you, you'll find yours eventually. I found these on ebay for $50 and they had only been worn a handful of times. I don't think anyone else bid because the model is not well known.


----------



## gtnc

Nice find Cardinals5, an absolutely gorgeous pair of boots. Enjoy them.


----------



## Got Shell?

Wildblue said:


> Reading back several pages in this thread, I'm not seeing a bunch of square-toe shoes. Are they not en vogue with the style gurus anymore? I've never really been drawn to them, but I tried on a pair today that I really liked, and I'm considering buying them. Here's samples. I'm curious what you guys would think about these.


Make it STOP! 
Sorry, couldn't resist! Seriously though, that tile floor doesn't look like the floor of any shoe store I've seen!


----------



## Wildblue

Ummm... since I'm not finding it obvious, is the problem the shoes, or that my cell phone pics are blurry?

I'm doing some temporary work in Korea for a fwe weeks. This was a custom cobbler shoe store here in Korea.


----------



## Trip English

The problem isn't so much with the camera quality or the flooring, but more with the material of the uppers, the material of the souls, the color, the workmanship, the shape, the laces, etc.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Wildblue said:


> Ummm... since I'm not finding it obvious, is the problem the shoes, or that my cell phone pics are blurry?
> 
> I'm doing some temporary work in Korea for a fwe weeks. This was a custom cobbler shoe store here in Korea.


This is a pretty civil message board and usually if people don't have anything nice to say they will simply not post anything. If you ask for an opinion, however, people will give you one. I think the nicest way to put this is that we (I am assuming to speak for many people who saw the shoes but chose not to comment) do not find those shoes attractive. They are not in keeping with our (again, presuming to speak for others so I may be presuming too much) aesthetic. Again, I don't mean to be rude and I hope I don't scare you off.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 and very nicely put, HistoryDoc!


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy pebble grain wing tip boot
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Welcome back, Uncle. You and your collection have been sorely missed. Of course, you start us off with a stunning pair of boots


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Welcome back, Uncle. You and your collection have been sorely missed. Of course, you start us off with a stunning pair of boots


thank you


----------



## Wildblue

HistoryDoc said:


> This is a pretty civil message board and usually if people don't have anything nice to say they will simply not post anything. If you ask for an opinion, however, people will give you one. I think the nicest way to put this is that we (I am assuming to speak for many people who saw the shoes but chose not to comment) do not find those shoes attractive. They are not in keeping with our (again, presuming to speak for others so I may be presuming too much) aesthetic. Again, I don't mean to be rude and I hope I don't scare you off.


No, no worries at all. I welcome the input, both positive and negative. That's exactly what I was trying to get--others' opinions about the shoes. Thanks! :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Mac: Your whiskey LHS's are absolutely stunning...and you socks are pretty sharp as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WindsorNot

Mac: Splendid as always with the LHS
Card: What type of lacing is that on the suede LWB?

General: Are Chukas supposed to fit loosely around the ankle? I admit my ignorance when it comes to boots, as I've never been particularly interested in them (altough I'm getting itchy for some Indy's).


----------



## Cardinals5

WindsorNot said:


> Card: What type of lacing is that on the suede LWB?
> 
> General: Are Chukas supposed to fit loosely around the ankle? I admit my ignorance when it comes to boots, as I've never been particularly interested in them (altough I'm getting itchy for some Indy's).


The lacing is just the standard criss-cross, but it probably looks unusual because the two sides of the shoe are touching.

My chukkas fit loosely around the ankle and then tighten up above the heel just like a normal pair of shoes. I don't have any Indys, but they look tighter - probably because they're a "work" boot. Someone who has a pair should chime in.


----------



## obiwan

AE McClain in chilli grain.

Mac - I wish the Whiskey LHS's I picked up had the natural welt and sole. The dark brown just doesn't look right.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Mac: Your whiskey LHS's are absolutely stunning...and you socks are pretty sharp as well! :thumbs-up:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

thumbs up for chukkas, argyles and cuffs


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Mac: Splendid as always with the LHS
> Card: What type of lacing is that on the suede LWB?
> 
> General: Are Chukas supposed to fit loosely around the ankle? I admit my ignorance when it comes to boots, as I've never been particularly interested in them (altough I'm getting itchy for some Indy's).


thank you
chukkas should not fit loosely around the ankle
You do not a pair of cowboy boots?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> chukkas should not fit loosely around the ankle
> You do not a pair of cowboy boots?


I've been queried many times about the boots. I tend toward a more eastern coast style of dress, however.


----------



## Tonyp

Mac:

Are the Cigar NST's ^ on the Barrie or the Aberdeen last? I am thinking of adding them. I like the aberdeen last but can only find them in #8 shell or Black Shell. I would love a pair in Whiskey, Ravello or Cigar. Or all three.


----------



## Cardinals5

Over 70 degrees today so the dirty bucks make their first appearance - and a little color in the socks as a nod to spring.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> I've been queried many times about the boots. I tend toward a more eastern coast style of dress, however.


many of my friends who reside in texas went to boarding school and college in new england i.e. 41 and 43


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Mac:
> 
> Are the Cigar NST's ^ on the Barrie or the Aberdeen last? I am thinking of adding them. I like the aberdeen last but can only find them in #8 shell or Black Shell. I would love a pair in Whiskey, Ravello or Cigar. Or all three.


both the cigar nst and whiskey nst are on the barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## gtnc

Tonyp said:


> Mac:
> 
> Are the Cigar NST's ^ on the Barrie or the Aberdeen last? I am thinking of adding them. I like the aberdeen last but can only find them in #8 shell or Black Shell. I would love a pair in Whiskey, Ravello or Cigar. Or all three.


I have a pair of the NST in cigar on the aberdeen last. I purchased mine from Alden SF, but I am fairly certain they are a special run and not a standard stock item. Call and ask for Robert, he can search the system and see if any are in stock give you an idea of when the next time they might be available. It might be worth a call to the Shoemart as well. Good luck.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar straight tip blucher
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> many of my friends who reside in texas went to boarding school and college in new england i.e. 41 and 43


Mac, you should encourage your numbered friends to join the forum.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden All-Weather-Walker since it's raining today.


----------



## mjo_1

First B&H....I love them!









AE for LE Canvas MacNeils, Brown calf, leather heel

Best,

Michael


----------



## Cardinals5

mjo_1 said:


> First B&H....I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE for LE Canvas MacNeils, Brown calf, leather heel


Congrats! That's a nice looking brown longwing. Are the full leather heels standard with the LE Canvas MacNeils?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Mac, you should encourage your numbered friends to join the forum.


they could be members


----------



## mcarthur

mjo_1 said:


> First B&H....I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE for LE Canvas MacNeils, Brown calf, leather heel
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


+1 for b & h with argyles and cuffs


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks for the compliments. 

Cardinals, the heel is the combo style that AE typically uses on their SC models. I believe it is standard on both the MacNeil and Leeds through LE.

I can tell I'm going to have a tough time letting these shoes rest.



Michael


----------



## well-kept

mcarthur said:


> they could be members


Not really. Nobody on the forum mangles the English language sufficiently to be 43.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Handsome shell ptbs, Uncle - I wore the same today

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/alksdjf006.jpg/


----------



## WindsorNot

Mojo: Nice LWB. I've been curious to see a real picture of those.

Mac: We could use more Texans in these fora!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Handsome shell ptbs, Uncle - I wore the same today
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/alksdjf006.jpg/


I like your ptb with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Mojo: Nice LWB. I've been curious to see a real picture of those.
> 
> Mac: We could use more Texans in these fora!


I agree and I delegate that responsibility to you


----------



## TRH

https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896101.jpg

Crockett & Jones Audleys in dark brown burnished calf (note the staple iGent crossed leg shot )


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover LB Sheppard shells
Wigwam 625


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim monks


----------



## AlanC

*With all these monks we'll have to open a monastery!*

Alden suede monks:


----------



## WindsorNot

^ Interesting and delightful, Alan.








First day back on the lake!


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> ^ Interesting and delightful, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day back on the lake!


day off before 3/15


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Got Shell?

I like. I want.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> day off before 3/15


I'm lucky to work with quick and talented co-workers. We're in good shape this year :icon_smile:


----------



## chacend

Got Shell? said:


> I like. I want.


I need.


----------



## Got Shell?

I concur.


----------



## Cardinals5

Bostonian Crown Windsors


----------



## dchandler2

Crockett & Jones - Saville Monkstrap










Allen Edmonds - Weybridge


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## jasonfoote303

My latest pair. It's starting to warm up here in San Francisco and I think I'll be getting a lot of wear out of these!










PTB blue suede, lined, Barrie last, flex welt sole. (Alden NYC Madison ave)


----------



## srivats

Great shoes, all! Uncle, your shells are beautul as always - the LHS above is esp. nice.



dchandler2 said:


> Allen Edmonds - Weybridge


I like those except for the brogueing on the vamp (medallion is fine) ... may I ask what size you wear?


----------



## obiwan

jasonfoote303 said:


> My latest pair. It's starting to warm up here in San Francisco and I think I'll be getting a lot of wear out of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTB blue suede, lined, Barrie last, flex welt sole. (Alden NYC Madison ave)


Those are very nice, how long ago did you get them? I don't recall seeing them two weeks ago when I was there.


----------



## jasonfoote303

obiwan said:


> Those are very nice, how long ago did you get them? I don't recall seeing them two weeks ago when I was there.


I saw them in January when I was there and they didn't have my size. I put my name down for the next batch and they called me last week. Got em in the post today


----------



## mcarthur

SRI,
thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

Some sharp looking shoes lately, keep it up gents.



AE Lloyd (need to clean that mirror ic12337


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Some sharp looking shoes lately, keep it up gents.
> 
> AE Lloyd (need to clean that mirror ic12337


that is a good idea!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Gorgeous cigar chukkas!


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Some sharp looking shoes lately, keep it up gents.
> 
> AE Lloyd (need to clean that mirror ic12337


I like the angle of your photos very much.

Nice shoes too .. are these on the same last on those brown AE bal boots you posted a while ago?


----------



## YoungClayB

AE Hastings in Chili


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Gorgeous cigar chukkas!


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> I like the angle of your photos very much.
> 
> Nice shoes too .. are these on the same last on those brown AE bal boots you posted a while ago?


Thanks, I'll have to clean that mirror, but I also like this perspective a bit more than my old method of photographing shoes.

The bal boots are on AE's 4 last while the Lloyd is on the 7 last - like the MacNeil. The leather of the Lloyd wingtip is actually not that great since it's "polished cobbler" or corrected grain, but I do like the 4 last and these shoes are decent enough for my purposes.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ nice whiskey
Takin' the reconditioned Aldens for a test flight today. Plain socks, plain pants, we don't need any heroes today:


----------



## Tonyp

Hey CC: Nice to see you back on. Are those Black LHS? I happen to be wearing the #8 LHS unlined from BB today. Have a great day. talk soon.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Hey Tony, I took a break for a while good to post again. Yes these are Alden for BB unlined LHS, about 15-16 years old just back from reconditioning. Going to get the 8 burgundy next sale or just use my 15 percent card. Hope you and your family are well. Are you going to see Fosters or cleverley this spring I might make the jump up:icon_smile_big:


----------



## WindsorNot

*Mac*: Thanks for continued posts of inspirational LWBs :icon_smile:

*CC*: It looks like you have a high instep. How have the shell LHS adapted to your foot over time? I suffer from high instepritis.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Windsor over time the unlined lhs gets loose and I feel it most in my arch. My foot feels a little splayed out at the end of the day And if I wear more than 1 day consecutively if that makes sense. I wish there was a little more support. I may put the tongue pads in on these to tighten up the fit. The vamp penny strap area is fine though.


----------



## mcarthur

cc,
good luck on your maiden voyage


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim kenmoors (made in India)


----------



## P Hudson

J Crew PTBs, made in Romania. Bought cheap off Ebay a while ago (new). Don't see a lot of action, but have a military air to them. The color is a very dark cherry or brown.


----------



## mcarthur

w-not and cc,
thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover Imperials


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

CC:

I am not going to visit Cleverly or Fosters this spring. I am running out of places to put my shoes. But if you go to Cleverly, Check out the AC line. a MTO shoe. Great Slipons. Bespoke are still about $3K.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tony thanks I need a shoe annex too lol. :icon_smile_big:
did you mention the AC line at Cleverley runs narrow or tight I recall you might have. They must loosen up and fit well with time I imagine. Beautiful sleek lines I checked the site, like the 2 eye derby a lot.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Hanover Imperials


Wow, beautiful! You have a really nice collection of vintage shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Wow, beautiful! You have a really nice collection of vintage shoes.


Thanks Sri - just the result of numerous hours scouring eBay for NOS vintage shoes. My greatest shoe regret was a pair of NOS vintage Hanover imperial chukkas I was outbid on about two years ago. I figured that another pair would eventually surface, but I've never seen them again


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks Sri - just the result of numerous hours scouring eBay for NOS vintage shoes. My greatest shoe regret was a pair of NOS vintage Hanover imperial chukkas I was outbid on about two years ago. I figured that another pair would eventually surface, but I've never seen them again


I wish I had the time or the patience for ebay ... you deserve mad props for your patience.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Hanovers


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Beefeater

*Old School*


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy ptb, plaza last, commando sole


----------



## Wildblue




----------



## AlanC

Alden chukkas


----------



## Wildblue

(sorry, double post)


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperials


----------



## mcarthur

^^keep up the posting
nice b&h and
suede chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> Tony thanks I need a shoe annex too lol. :icon_smile_big:
> did you mention the AC line at Cleverley runs narrow or tight I recall you might have. They must loosen up and fit well with time I imagine. Beautiful sleek lines I checked the site, like the 2 eye derby a lot.


I got the AC slipon with the hand braided tassel. It runs narrow in the toe box. It does loosen up. I would not wear them if I had to do much walking. They are for casual wear when you are going out or at work.


----------



## chacend

srivats said:


> I wish I had the time or the patience for ebay ... you deserve mad props for your patience.


You forgot to mention his incredible sniping ability:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

Mcarthur: you're the best! How do you get that look on the sole edges, and how preserve it?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Mcarthur: you're the best! How do you get that look on the sole edges, and how preserve it?


wipe with damp cloth and apply polish as needed


----------



## Cardinals5

chacend said:


> You forgot to mention his incredible sniping ability:icon_smile_big:


Still bitter about those Hanovers, eh :icon_smile_wink: If memory serves, you've been racking up quite a few great purchases yourself - not the least of which are those two great Press suits (I don't have a Press suit yet ).


----------



## chacend

Cardinals5 said:


> Still bitter about those Hanovers, eh :icon_smile_wink: If memory serves, you've been racking up quite a few great purchases yourself - not the least of which are those two great Press suits (I don't have a Press suit yet ).


Nope, Ravello washes away all bitterness:icon_smile_big: (although looking at the receipt sometimes brings it back


----------



## Got Shell?

*Wow*



mcarthur said:


> ravello wing tip
> argyles otc


Amazing combo! Love the ravello wingtips!


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Amazing combo! Love the ravello wingtips!


thank you. my valet gets credit for the color combination


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boots
argyles otc


----------



## jamz

Smartwool sox
AE park aves


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Beautiful chukkas, Uncle!



Hanover LB Sheppard shell ptbs


----------



## mcarthur

^^ thank you


----------



## chacend

Ravello LWB (maiden voyage :icon_smile_big
Argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

^^
.....and may you always enjoy fair skies and calm seas, as you wear those very handsome Gunboats, chacend!


----------



## chacend

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> .....and may you always enjoy fair skies and calm seas, as you wear those very handsome Gunboats, chacend!


As a Submariner by trade I'm more used to U-boats, but these gunboats will do quite nicely!


----------



## Cardinals5

Congrats, Chacend! Those gunboats have a commanding presence only to be challenged by the Indys in the backgroud - it's a small, powerful, and growing Alden fleet!


----------



## chacend

Cardinals5 said:


> Congrats, Chacend! Those gunboats have a commanding presence only to be challenged by the Indys in the backgroud - it's a small, powerful, and growing Alden fleet!


Which includes some Snuff Suede Tassels and a pair of Brooks LHS.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

chacend said:


> Which includes some Snuff Suede Tassels and a pair of Brooks LHS.


Did you get a pair of the unlined tassels that Alden had last Spring/Summer, too?

Great showing everyone.


----------



## chacend

AdamsSutherland said:


> Did you get a pair of the unlined tassels that Alden had last Spring/Summer, too?
> 
> Great showing everyone.


Yes, I got the last pair about two months ago for $100. :aportnoy:


----------



## Got Shell?

These are indeed some amazing shoes being shown by all, but the whiskey shell indy boots make me cuss every time I see them. That wasn't a joke.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

chacend said:


> Yes, I got the last pair about two months ago for $100. :aportnoy:


I picked up one of the last pairs, back in late July for double that.


I love 'em though.


----------



## mcarthur

c-end,
i like your ravello lwb and again enjoy wearing


----------



## Coleman

chacend said:


> Ravello LWB (maiden voyage :icon_smile_big
> Argyles OTC


----------



## WindsorNot

chacend said:


> Ravello LWB (maiden voyage :icon_smile_big
> Argyles OTC


Stunning, sir.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden #8 shell captoe bluchers.










Marc
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

^^nice shine. i like your argyles


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ^^nice shine. i like your argyles


Thanks very much.

Mac Method = Nice Shine
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion tip
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden #8 shell captoe bluchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc


Good to see your shells back after a brief hiatus, Marc.



mcarthur said:


> ravello medallion tip
> argyles otc


 Mmmm...ravello.

Florsheim imperials


----------



## Beefeater

*Friday relaxing*


----------



## chacend

mcarthur said:


> ravello medallion tip
> argyles otc


Simply gorgeous Uncle, I already feel like I need more Ravello shoes. The color is so wonderful and versatile that being limited to once a week or so is just so long to wait.


----------



## mcarthur

chacend said:


> Simply gorgeous Uncle, I already feel like I need more Ravello shoes. The color is so wonderful and versatile that being limited to once a week or so is just so long to wait.


thank you. i agree with your conclusions


----------



## HistoryDoc

mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb
> argyles otc


Sublime.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Beefeater said:


>


Looking good. Are those Bean or Eastland?


----------



## mcarthur

HistoryDoc said:


> Sublime.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy nst boots
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

macarthur, indeed, sublime, but the boots: you might wear them where, and with what?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> macarthur, indeed, sublime, but the boots: you might wear them where, and with what?


i would wear with everything except with a suit


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

incandescent!


----------



## Cardinals5

Bostonian unlined LHS


----------



## AlanC

EG Asquith


----------



## WindsorNot

AlanC said:


> EG Asquith


Lookin' sharp as always, Alan.

Anybody with the EG suede in Loden from LeatherSoul, please don't hesitate to post!


----------



## Cardinals5

AE MacNeils


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imag0016y.jpg

Alden tassels


----------



## harvey_birdman

Brand new Aldens.










Protip - Reconsider wearing purple socks when visiting prison.


----------



## well-kept

[QUOTEAlden tassels[/QUOTE]

When did Alden make tassels with braided lacing?


----------



## cecil47

Florsheim LWBs


----------



## srivats

harvey_birdman said:


> Brand new Aldens.
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y19/king_tut_lives/clothing/fccc9c1b.jpg
> Protip - Reconsider wearing purple socks when visiting prison.


They look really good. What's the story behind the tip?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Birdman,

Those are very interesting. In addition to the tip, what's the story behind the whole shoe?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Nice shine, Uncle



vintage Florsheim captoes


----------



## philidor

Just Sperry original authentics:


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Nice shine, Uncle
> 
> vintage Florsheim captoes


nephew,
thank you
great shine on your vintage florsheim cap toes. i would estimate at least 25 years old


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

*Old Aldens: my most comfy, ever. Can anyone i.d. the last?*


----------



## Got Shell?

Whiskey lhs


----------



## Ron_A

The Rambler said:


>


Rambler, those look an awful lot (nearly identical, in fact) to the shoes that I'm wearing right now -- Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues. Regardless of whether they are Aldens or AE, they are a great looking shoe. (Edit: If they are the Perf Tip Bal, they are on the Hampton last.)

Got Shell? - Nice LHS.


----------



## mjo_1

AE Strand, Brown burnished calf.

Best,

Michael


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Ron. They do say Alden inside.


----------



## Ron_A

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, Ron. They do say Alden inside.


Rambler, I take it, then, that they must be these:

It's amazing to me how much they look like the AE 5th Avenue. A very similar shoe.


----------



## The Rambler

Got it--Hampton; mine have got to be 20 years old. Thanks


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> great shine on your vintage florsheim cap toes. i would estimate at least 25 years old


They must be - I purchased them lightly used. I'm a sucker for the contrast stitching and liked these for the slightly squared and chiselled toe.


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> Whiskey lhs


Beautiful, GS 



mjo_1 said:


> AE Strand, Brown burnished calf.


Very handsome


----------



## Got Shell?

Cardinals5 said:


> Beautiful, GS :rol
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, everyone! A shot of whiskey is a nice thing on a hot day.


----------



## Cardinals5

Quoddy brown chromexcel camp mocs


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden Cigar NST (Aberdeen)









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden Cigar NST (Aberdeen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


a good day for cigar


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> a good day for cigar


^^ Yes, indeed!
.
.


----------



## WindsorNot

Good looking cigar, gentlemen.

Itching to bust out the bucks, but for now Florsheim Imperial. You NEED a pair of these comfortable and supportive shoes. They are orthotic-like and amazing.


----------



## smujd

mcarthur said:


> cigar tassels
> argyles otc


Outstanding tassles.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img00238.jpg/

I wore these last night. Pardon the lack of light.


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice darltons. One of my favorite shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

smujd said:


> Outstanding tassles.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img87.imageshack.us/i/img00238.jpg/
> 
> I wore these last night. Pardon the lack of light.


nephew,
enjoy wearing your wingtips. of course they belong on your feet and not on the furniture


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Good looking cigar, gentlemen.
> 
> Itching to bust out the bucks, but for now Florsheim Imperial. You NEED a pair of these comfortable and supportive shoes. They are orthotic-like and amazing.


thank you\
good looking b & h with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> enjoy wearing your wingtips. of course they belong on your feet and not on the furniture


Sage advice as always Uncle.

AS - I'm jealous of those shoes. I can think of no other pair of wingtips I'd like more. Too bad about the $795 price point. Even on sale, that's a wallet-buster.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap
> argyles otc


Very nice Uncle. I recently picket up my first Aberdeen lasted shoes - tassels. I think I may have to go from D to E to get the fit right.


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, kudos to your valet once again. You're lucky to have a valet with an acute eye for color.


----------



## ecox

It's too nice out this afternoon to work. I went for a bike ride instead. Wearing these Specialized carbon fiber bike shoes. 
-Erik


----------



## cecil47

ecox said:


> It's too nice out this afternoon to work. I went for a bike ride instead. Wearing these Specialized carbon fiber bike shoes.
> -Erik


When I was racing, I was always a Sidi man.


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Very nice Uncle. I recently picket up my first Aberdeen lasted shoes - tassels. I think I may have to go from D to E to get the fit right.


thank you
your solution to the aberdeen last might work. in my own situation it did not work. i have has success by going up 1/2 size.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, kudos to your valet once again. You're lucky to have a valet with an acute eye for color.


i will pass your compliment to my valet


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> your solution to the aberdeen last might work. in my own situation it did not work. i have has success by going up 1/2 size.


Great advice uncle. Like you say, I had to go to 'E ' width on aberdeen to get it working for me. I have this pair in my rotation now - wore them today


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> good looking b & h with argyles


Thank you. Cotton argles will make the heat tolerable in Texas.


----------



## Got Shell?

Sri, nice! Did you get those on the bay a couple months ago? Ravello?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sri,

Gorgeous shoes.

GotShell, Uncle, and R&T,

Thanks for the compliments.

Yesterday:
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img00242h.jpg/


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> Sri, nice! Did you get those on the bay a couple months ago? Ravello?


Thank you.

They are whiskey, but they are more warm than the usual whiskey shade. I bought them from rebel222, size 9E and they fit really well.


----------



## mcarthur

sri,
good looking whiskey cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy tassels


----------



## srivats

AdamsSutherland said:


> Sri,
> 
> Gorgeous shoes.





mcarthur said:


> sri,
> good looking whiskey cap toes


Thanks for the compliments, AS and Uncle Mac!


----------



## Got Shell?

Those are nice, talk about minimal creasing! I thought you wanted your shoes to always be lighter than your pants! Break them in for me, I need some hand-me-downs!


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
within the last year the tassels have been returned from alden restoration. the good looking patina was losted. I am sure AS will find a picture of before restoration.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> GS,
> within the last year the tassels have been returned from alden restoration. the good looking patina was losted. I am sure AS will find a picture of before restoration.


Mac,

Am I correct in saying you own both Alden and BB #8 tassels?

Today:
Tan Logans (sans socks)
https://img179.imageshack.us/i/img00244y.jpg/


----------



## Got Shell?

Get off my lawn!


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> Those are nice, talk about minimal creasing! I thought you wanted your shoes to always be lighter than your pants! Break them in for me, I need some hand-me-downs!


.. shoes to be always *darker* than my pants  These are certainly darker than the usual shade of whiskey. They had some shop wear on them only when I bought them. They have the familiar rippling now ... these are my first aberdeen last aldens and I really like the last shape.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mac,
> 
> Am I correct in saying you own both Alden and BB #8 tassels?
> 
> Today:
> Tan Logans (sans socks)
> https://img179.imageshack.us/i/img00244y.jpg/


your assumption is correct


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## WindsorNot

I just wanted to throw these up before the thread gets clogged with them :icon_smile_big:. Happy Easter, all.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks English punchcaps


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> I just wanted to throw these up before the thread gets clogged with them :icon_smile_big:. Happy Easter, all.


nice combination. sans socks


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Brooks English punchcaps


nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> nice combination. sans socks


Thanks. Good looking whiskey and cigar.

Alanc: Nice combo.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst


I love this.


----------



## R0ME0

WindsorNot said:


> I just wanted to throw these up before the thread gets clogged with them :icon_smile_big:. Happy Easter, all.


Very nice!


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst


Superlative


----------



## WindsorNot

R0ME0 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you sir.


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> I love this.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Superlative


thank you


----------



## The Rambler

GS? nice shoes (yawn), but I love the slacks!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tips


----------



## Orgetorix

These arrived yesterday, so I wore them today: Alden #8 shell saddles.


----------



## Got Shell?

Awesome. I'd like a pair of Alden shell saddles.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Ridgefield


----------



## mcarthur

cigar straight tip blucher


----------



## ds23pallas

Plain brown Weejuns


----------



## AlanC

L.L. Bean bucs


----------



## mcarthur

^^ nice bucks


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas


----------



## The Rambler

Fabulous, all, gents.


----------



## chiamdream

ds23pallas said:


> Plain brown Weejuns


These look great - lovingly broken in over the years, am I right?


----------



## ds23pallas

chiamdream said:


> These look great - lovingly broken in over the years, am I right?


Broken in over the months. I picked these up at the Bass outlet in Freeport, Maine last November. They are the Leavitt model, with a nicer, thicker brown leather than my burgundy pair. Despite all the negatives, I still like Weejuns and usually wear them as an alternative to Topsiders, which I don't wear anymore.


----------



## chiamdream

I've never seen a pair of modern Weejuns that have looked as nice as those (including the Gilmans, which I have). Will have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## srivats

^Beautiful pennies GS.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE PAs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb


----------



## The Rambler

*Alden crepes; new socks from Alex Kabbaz*


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lwb


----------



## The Rambler

Hey, Mcarthur, having your photos bracket mine makes them look like crap!


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Hey, Mcarthur, having your photos bracket mine makes them look like crap!


Join the club - my shoe collection always hides in shame when posted next to Uncle Mac's. On the other hand, your All-Weather-Walkers (I have a pair myself) are just about the most comfortable pair of shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy nst


----------



## Caesars0331

Lazy Sunday watching the Masters.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb


----------



## harvey_birdman

(From yesterday)










Alden Shell Chukkas.


----------



## The Rambler

HB: way cool combo.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> cigar lwb


Beautiful LWBs, uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Beautiful LWBs, uncle!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> (From yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Shell Chukkas.


i like your chukkas


----------



## WindsorNot

Good looking bluchers, all. I can only hope to keep up with my humble AEs .


----------



## harvey_birdman

mcarthur said:


> i like your chukkas





The Rambler said:


> HB: way cool combo.


Thank you gentlemen, a new purchase for myself.


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> i like your chukkas


That's wow shine!


----------



## The Rambler

*25 y.o. Peals*


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Vintage Florsheim Imperial shell loafers. Please excuse the dirty carpet.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


>


Indeed, vintage is never more wonderful than when, through our own long use of a pair, we (ourselves) put the "V" in vintage! Magnificent look, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## The Rambler

Merci, Eagle.


----------



## well-kept

The Rambler said:


>


Beautiful. 25 years is right on the cusp of the transition from EG-made Peal to C&J-produced. These look like the latter on the 240 last? I have a pair in smooth finish and they are wonderful boots. What are the interior markings on your pair?


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, WK. Don't know last--will check tonight.


----------



## The Rambler

wk: handwritten, inside: 1632 [size]
240
does that signify anything to you?


----------



## well-kept

The Rambler said:


> wk: handwritten, inside: 1632 [size]
> 240
> does that signify anything to you?


Indeed.

They were made by Crockett and Jones.

240 is the last, regarded with great affection by many for its comfortable fit, still available in the Peal range in the perf captoe.

1632 is the model number. Mine, same boot in smooth tan with a leather sole, are numbered 1625, from the same period.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, WK. Most comfortable ever, for me. I might have to start saving up for the captoes, though at my age, 62, they'll outlast me!


----------



## Caesars0331

Nothing special...picked up a pair of Sebago Classics from Coffin Shoes in Knoxville today.



May try the EtOH trick, may not......


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas


----------



## sambarock

mcarthur said:


> cigar ptb


ME WANT IT BAD!!!

Now I'm in the fence on between #8 or cigar... I wish I could afford both!


----------



## mcarthur

sambarock said:


> ME WANT IT BAD!!!
> 
> Now I'm in the fence on between #8 or cigar... I wish I could afford both!


i would recommend cigar


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb


----------



## Tonyp

Uncle I am wearing the same shoes as you today. Ravello LWB with Marcoliani OTC argyles! What a coincidence. Great minds think alike! Have a great LWB day!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Uncle I am wearing the same shoes as you today. Ravello LWB with Marcoliani OTC argyles! What a coincidence. Great minds think alike! Have a great LWB day!:icon_smile_big:


enjoy your day


----------



## Caesars0331

Docksides


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy chukkas


----------



## wingman

^wonderful chukka/ankle boots, my favorite style of dress shoe.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

My Pet said:


> Vintage Florsheim Imperial shell loafers. Please excuse the dirty carpet.


You should take those things off upon entering the house!!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Beautiful shoes, Uncle! The 6-eyelet version makes for a very nice alternative look. How do they feel compared to the standard 2-eyelet?

- Marc



mcarthur said:


> burgundy chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

wingman said:


> ^wonderful chukka/ankle boots, my favorite style of dress shoe.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Beautiful shoes, Uncle! The 6-eyelet version makes for a very nice alternative look. How do they feel compared to the standard 2-eyelet?
> 
> - Marc


thank you. from an aesthetic view point i like the six over the two. also, i have found the six more comfortable than the two


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> thank you. from an aesthetic view point i like the six over the two. also, i have found the six more comfortable than the two


Is the 6-eyelet version on the barrie last? Or Grant?


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> burgundy chukkas


Yes. Those are very good looking chukkas. The six is much more appealing than the two.


----------



## Got Shell?

I would think those are on Grant last. The toe doesn't look as rounded as Barrie last. Then again, I can be wrong, and am, often! I like the two eye chukka better, classic and casual.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Is the 6-eyelet version on the barrie last? Or Grant?


grant last


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> I would think those are on Grant last. The toe doesn't look as rounded as Barrie last. Then again, I can be wrong, and am, often! I like the two eye chukka better, classic and casual.


grant last. nephew, good people can agree to disagree


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Mac: With those six eyelet chukkas, you have once again set the bar...a standard that so many can only strive for and hope to achieve. Well done Sir...you have shown us the way the perfect chukka should be designed! Unless my eyes deceive me, those are the LeatherSoul special make-ups...no? :thumbs-up:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

I like your chukkas. Leathersoul right?


----------



## mcarthur

eagle and AS,
thank you. the chukkas are from leathersoul


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## srivats

Lovely loafers, uncle!

I placed an order for the 403 chromexel indy today. The alden SF shop has them in stock. These are my first Indy boots and I am eager to wear them. I hope I ordered the right size.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Lovely loafers, uncle!
> 
> I placed an order for the 403 chromexel indy today. The alden SF shop has them in stock. These are my first Indy boots and I am eager to wear them. I hope I ordered the right size.


nephew,
thank you! chromexel indy boots are sharp looking. post picture


----------



## Reptilicus

I've paired some Stan Smiths with my Bills Khakis summer weight chnios and a RL yellow Polo. Going super-casual today.


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, nice ravello lhs. Have they lightened? They look like They could pass for whiskey.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, nice ravello lhs. Have they lightened? They look like They could pass for whiskey.


nephew,
thank you! i am color blind but i believe that you are correct that the ravello lhs have become lighter


----------



## Caesars0331

Vintage Regal Longwings


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey on right, ravello on left


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> whiskey on right, ravello on left


A pair of LHS's of two hues? LOL, now that's the hard way to get a LHS spectators but, beautiful none the less!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> A pair of LHS's of two hues? LOL, now that's the hard way to get a LHS spectators but, beautiful none the less!


thank you


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


>


i like it


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks, I like your ravelliskey LHS's.


----------



## srivats

Great shoes, gentlemen.


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Oundles


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Thanks, I like your ravelliskey LHS's.


thank you. i am so color blind a could wear the ravello and whiskey and not notice the difference


----------



## mcarthur

^^good looking shine


----------



## mcarthur

black wing tips


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC: that's it: stand up for calf! Beautiful, comfy-looking shoes.


----------



## Got Shell?

Mac - your mismatched LHS's still look better than 99% of what average joes wear. Are your black wingtips on the Aberdeen last? 

AlanC - That's some serious shine on those caps. Nice work.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Mac - your mismatched LHS's still look better than 99% of what average joes wear. Are your black wingtips on the Aberdeen last?
> 
> AlanC - That's some serious shine on those caps. Nice work.


thank you. the wing tips are on the grant last which fits like the plaza last


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## Caesars0331

Very Nice!!!



Got Shell? said:


>


----------



## Cardinals5

Very nice, GS. There's nothing like a shell chukka.


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg281/franzwilsdorf/IMAG0120.jpg


Cigar and Ravello? Oh man ...

They look wonderful.


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
very nice chukkas


----------



## Got Shell?

those are my ravello pair. I think the afternoon light was only hitting the right shoe. In any event, they are pretty dark for ravello, but still much lighter than cigar.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tips


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> ravello wing tips


I have Darltons.........

but I don't think that stops me from wanting these, too.

Sharp look, Uncle.


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Park Avenues


----------



## Got Shell?

Those ravello wingtips in the blucher style are one of my favorite wingtips that live seen. I wish Alden would make more shoes in that style. I prefer it to longwings. Well done.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> I have Darltons.........
> 
> but I don't think that stops me from wanting these, too.
> 
> Sharp look, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> AE Park Avenues


o/s gth


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Those ravello wingtips in the blucher style are one of my favorite wingtips that live seen. I wish Alden would make more shoes in that style. I prefer it to longwings. Well done.


i agree with your thoughts. i know the wing tips in shell can be found in burgundy, black, ravello and whiskey. i have not come across wing tips in cigar whereas lwb can be found in cigar


----------



## srivats

harvey_birdman said:


> AE Park Avenues
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y19/king_tut_lives/clothing/4bc10ad2.jpg


Very nice ... I like the PAs very much.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> i agree with your thoughts. i know the wing tips in shell can be found in burgundy, black, ravello and whiskey. i have not come across wing tips in cigar whereas lwb can be found in cigar


Uncle,

If you recall, Babycatcher had a pair of modified last Cigar WTB. I don't remember him mentioning how he obtained this shoe and I haven't heard of anything else like it. I did not like the toe shape of these as much as the standard Barrie like offerings from Leathersoul (Ravello) and Carmel (#8 w/ commando.) Personally, I think the design would benefit most from the Hampton, Leydon, or Grant lasts.

As I am not familiar with the exact shape and characteristics of each of these lasts (never handled shoes on these lasts) I cannot be more specific; however, I quick look at Tom's offerings of various shoes on these lasts helped me visualize what a WTB might look like.

https://img140.imageshack.us/i/wtbcigarmodifiedlastbab.jpg/

I don't know much about the modified either, but the toes on this pair look VERY bulbous; a frequent complaint I hear about Alden lasts on the other forvm.


----------



## Got Shell?

Bc's cigar bluchers were seconds from shoemart on the modified last. It's a really weird last, so that is why they look funny. Any style looks odd on that last.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle,
> 
> If you recall, Babycatcher had a pair of modified last Cigar WTB. I don't remember him mentioning how he obtained this shoe and I haven't heard of anything else like it. I did not like the toe shape of these as much as the standard Barrie like offerings from Leathersoul (Ravello) and Carmel (#8 w/ commando.) Personally, I think the design would benefit most from the Hampton, Leydon, or Grant lasts.
> 
> As I am not familiar with the exact shape and characteristics of each of these lasts (never handled shoes on these lasts) I cannot be more specific; however, I quick look at Tom's offerings of various shoes on these lasts helped me visualize what a WTB might look like.
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/wtbcigarmodifiedlastbab.jpg/
> 
> I don't know much about the modified either, but the toes on this pair look VERY bulbous; a frequent complaint I hear about Alden lasts on the other forvm.


nephew,
thank you for your efforts.


----------



## babycatcher

Correct--ShoeMart seconds. They seem to have a decent amount of modified last in seconds. In some styles they aren't pretty, but if haven't tried the modified last, it is VERY comfortable.


----------



## Cardinals5

Bostonian Crown Windsors


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Bostonian Crown Windsors


i like b&h with argyles


----------



## Caesars0331

Docksides with morning coffee....Maybe beat-up bucks for the day.

Looks like my pants match my chair cushions!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Docksides with morning coffee....Maybe beat-up bucks for the day.
> 
> Looks like my pants match my chair cushions!


good way to start the day


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you for your efforts.


I saved a picture of the shoes so it wasn't too much work.

Babycatcher,

Thanks for making an appearance. Hope all is well.


----------



## Got Shell?

whiskey in the afternoon.


----------



## The Rambler

Sweet!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

And some for the evening. 

A toast to enjoying some of the finer things in life. :drunken_smilie:

I'm debating between #8 BB unlined and snuff suede unlined tassels...
I don't need to be dressed for another hour or so feel free to vote.
Blue oxford pants will be worn.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> And some for the evening.
> 
> A toast to enjoying some of the finer things in life. :drunken_smilie:
> 
> I'm debating between #8 BB unlined and snuff suede unlined tassels...
> I don't need to be dressed for another hour or so feel free to vote.
> Blue oxford pants will be worn.


go with the tassels!


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> whiskey in the afternoon.


looks very good


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> go with the tassels!


I will. Pictures will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## AlanC

L.L. Bean bucs


----------



## AAF-8AF

Going with Alden ravello LWB today. As you can see, it is not impossible to find a belt to go well with ravello. This one is just a Jos. A. Bank brown calfskin, but its tone is very similar to the ravello.










- Marc
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Going with Alden ravello LWB today. As you can see, it is not impossible to find a belt to go well with ravello. This one is just a Jos. A. Bank brown calfskin, but its tone is very similar to the ravello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Marc
> .
> .


i like your ravello lwb


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice ravello, fellows!


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> Nice ravello, fellows!


I second this sentiment - it must be a ravello kind of day.


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> i like your ravello lwb


Thank you. Your ravello chukkas are superb!


----------



## frosejr

*New shoes (to me anyway)*

Loake cordovan monkstraps. They feel like butta.


----------



## fiddler

Getting some work done. 
_Alden 403_


----------



## srivats

fiddler said:


> Getting some work done.
> _Alden 403_


I can't wait to get mine-have to wait till 26th. Only ... a ... few ... more .. days.


----------



## fiddler

srivats said:


> I can't wait to get mine-have to wait till 26th. Only ... a ... few ... more .. days.


They will be well worth it. They scuff easily though, so have your Obenauf's ready.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE in the morning


Alden in the afternoon


----------



## The Rambler

You shell guys keep posting, you're going to cost me big bucks.
AAF: gorgeous (in a manly way, of course)

Mac: incredible -- how many years of brushing w/o polish does it take for that unearthly glow to develop?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> You shell guys keep posting, you're going to cost me big bucks.
> AAF: gorgeous (in a manly way, of course)
> 
> Mac: incredible -- how many years of brushing w/o polish does it take for that unearthly glow to develop?


thank you. you will be pleased to know that it only takes fifteen or eighteen brushing to develope a good shine


----------



## ecox

Cigar chukkas.

-Erik


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great looking chukkas, Erik.





Hanover white bucks


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Why oh why do white bucs look so good on your feet but, always seem to look out of place on mine...hence I wear dirty bucs!  You are looking fine, C5.


----------



## culverwood




----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Cigar chukkas.
> 
> -Erik


great shoe. consider argyles and cuffs on khakis


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great looking chukkas, Erik.
> 
> Hanover white bucks


i like your bucks. the advantage of living south of the mason dixon line white bucks and straw can be worn before Memorial Day


----------



## mcarthur

culverwood said:


>


who is the maker of that good looking cap toe boot?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb


----------



## culverwood

mcarthur said:


> who is the maker of that good looking cap toe boot?


C & J Amesbury also available from Foster & Son as Montrose


----------



## jamz

Eccos. With a suit. Yes, I'm not proud of it, and I try not to call attention to them, but they do pass a distance view of "suity type shoes", they are not as ugly as it is possible to make, and I walk 2-4 miles a day in the city. My preference and taste take a backseat to developing possible nerve damage.

I even wore them (just after buying them) in the St Botolph's club in Boston at dinner, and people were kind enough not to notice.


----------



## Got Shell?

Ravello chukkas.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Ravello chukkas.


sharp looking. a good day for ravello


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb





Got Shell? said:


> Ravello chukkas.


Another fine ravello day - seems like it was ravello week. Both are very handsome shoes - I love a plain toe whether a ptb or chukka.


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks, it's funny how these two pics don't look like shoes of the same color. I've noticed all of uncle's ravello shoes look more like dark whiskey, while mine look much more reddish. It probably has a lot to do with lighting and different cameras, but I've seen other pics of ravello that looks much more like whiskey. I guess the ravello color just varies more than the other shell colors.


----------



## tiesmith

That's interesting, I was wondering about the care and feeding of my new Ravello chukkas. Do I use polish (colored) or just clean and buff? Mine are more the dark whiskey color than reddish. If I need polish, what color? 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ecox

Got Shell? said:


> Ravello chukkas.


Superb. Chukkas, especially in shell, are among the most versatile of footwear. Well done.


----------



## Got Shell?

tiesmith said:


> That's interesting, I was wondering about the care and feeding of my new Ravello chukkas. Do I use polish (colored) or just clean and buff? Mine are more the dark whiskey color than reddish. If I need polish, what color?
> Any help would be appreciated.


I wouldn't use wax on them often at all, but I'd use brown or tan polish. I've read that Alden polishes all colors of cordovan with tan before sending them to their destination. I plan to use brown on mine, if yours are more of a tan color I'd use tan, unless you want to darken them. In any event just brush them frequently and use wax on scuffs. Wax the entire shoe after 18.634821 wearings.:teacha:


----------



## srivats

tiesmith said:


> That's interesting, I was wondering about the care and feeding of my new Ravello chukkas. Do I use polish (colored) or just clean and buff? Mine are more the dark whiskey color than reddish. If I need polish, what color?
> Any help would be appreciated.


The "Mac Method " in print from a vintage shoe box. Pic courtesy member rebel222,


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> I wouldn't use wax on them often at all, but I'd use brown or tan polish. I've read that Alden polishes all colors of cordovan with tan before sending them to their destination. I plan to use brown on mine, if yours are more of a tan color I'd use tan, unless you want to darken them. In any event just brush them frequently and use wax on scuffs. Wax the entire shoe after 18.634821 wearings.:teacha:


the goal is to never apply wax


----------



## mcarthur

sri,
thank you for your post


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy cap toe boots


----------



## recoveringchef

mcarthur said:


> burgundy cap toe boots


Are those Alden Indy's?


----------



## mcarthur

recoveringchef said:


> Are those Alden Indy's?


the cap toe boots are not indy boots


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> the cap toe boots are not indy boots


Whatever they may be, they're hardcore and quite excellent!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Whatever they may be, they're hardcore and quite excellent!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy ptb boots


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, excellent first post on the improved forum.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, excellent first post on the improved forum.


thank you. i hope you were not effect by yesterday's tornados


----------



## Master-Classter

McArthur, WOW I've never seen a shine quite that, um, shiny. I think I can almost see my reflection in them from here ;-)


----------



## AlanC

Old Edward Green for Neiman Marcus


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Thor


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boots


----------



## Caesars0331

Cards, Alan and mcarthur = GREAT


Ebayed AE Sanford ($12)


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst boots


Beautiful NST boots, Uncle. The NST is really growing on me.


----------



## fiddler

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst boots


These are amazing. 
Aberdeen last?


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Cards, Alan and mcarthur = GREAT
> 
> Ebayed AE Sanford ($12)


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Beautiful NST boots, Uncle. The NST is really growing on me.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

fiddler said:


> These are amazing.
> Aberdeen last?


thank you. you are correct the nst are on the aberdeen last


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Thor


Cards, I like those chukkas.

Unlce, I am wearing cigar NST today.Great day for NST.


----------



## Got Shell?

I don't believe you, Sri, need to see a pic!


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> thank you. i hope you were not effect by yesterday's tornados


Thanks for the concern. We had some golf ball sized hail at my house, but no damage. Pretty blue skies the rest of the day.


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Cards, I like those chukkas.
> 
> Unlce, I am wearing cigar NST today.Great day for NST.


barrie or aberdeen last? good looking shoe


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


>


good looking chukkas. help your color blind uncle-what color?


----------



## Got Shell?

These are cigar. I gave them their first really vigorous brushing today, and was amazed at the shine I got. Even though I know it works, it never ceases to amaze me how smooth the shell gets when I brush it, as well as the shine.


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> I don't believe you, Sri, need to see a pic!


A photo essay is coming soon of my shell collection, both shoes and boots. Wait for it! 

My 403 chromexel indy boots came in today. I got them in the same size as barrie and they are a little bit on the wider side for my feet with dress socks. However they are just PERFECT with thicker socks. I really like the chromexel leather ... these boots are going to get a LOT of wear this year.


----------



## Pentheos

Thrifted Rockport boat shoes. They're not Perths, but very comfortable to walk in, much more so than Sperrys.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy boots


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Got Shell? said:


>


I just ordered a pair of these... and anxiously checking the mail.


----------



## YoungClayB

The color of these shoes is driving me crazy...in the sunlight, they are a gorgeous burgundy...indoors, they are a dull dark dark red that almost looks black. This is my first time wearing these shoes since I refinished them (reference thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...hoe-Refinishing-Adventure....In-Progress)...I am thinking about taking the rubbing alcohol back to them and trying to lighten them by rubbing off some more of the dye...:/


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> great shoe. consider argyles and cuffs on khakis


You want everyone to dress like you??


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> You want everyone to dress like you??


of course! nephew, wait until i work on you


----------



## Master-Classter

today I've got on my AE Evanston's. Not quite sure how "trad" these are


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today: Alden pebble grain #8 shell NSTs from LSH


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> cigar indy boots


Uncle, those are spectacular. The ultimate Indy for me. Are those made of brown glass?


----------



## mcarthur

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today: Alden pebble grain #8 shell NSTs from LSH


post picture-good to see your post


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, those are spectacular. The ultimate Indy for me. Are those made of brown glass?


thank you. good question.


----------



## AAF-8AF

MickCollins1916 said:


> Today: Alden pebble grain #8 shell NSTs from LSH


Dude! Great to see you coming up for a breath :icon_smile:
Alden Cigar NST for me today. I've got a meeting downtown this morning so I'm going to stop by at the Alden store to catch up with Kathy and Joe.









.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Dude! Great to see you coming up for a breath :icon_smile:
> Alden Cigar NST for me today. I've got a meeting downtown this morning so I'm going to stop by at the Alden store to catch up with Kathy and Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


i like your cigar nst with argyles. good luck with cathy and joe


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb


----------



## YoungClayB

Pic from yesterday on the top, Pic from today on the bottom (same lighting conditions): (I tried to get the pictures side by side, but the new forum layout will not allow it :/)



As you can see, the shoes have been lightened considerably. I am much happier with them now.


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## mcarthur

^^ enjoy wearing


----------



## AAF-8AF

Beautiful whiskey's, Uncle. I saw a pair today, among lots of other goodies, during my fun visit with Kathy and Joe at Alden DC. Didn't buy anything today, but had a good time there.



mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb


Handsome ptbs, Uncle, especially with the natural edge.

AE Stockbridge for me today.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Beautiful whiskey's, Uncle. I saw a pair today, among lots of other goodies, during my fun visit with Kathy and Joe at Alden DC. Didn't buy anything today, but had a good time there.


nephew,
thank you. you have very good will power


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Handsome ptbs, Uncle, especially with the natural edge.
> 
> AE Stockbridge for me today.


nephew,
thank you. your ae could use a little loving care


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you. your ae could use a little loving care


I've been caught :-( I don't polish them as much because they're so casual (rubber sole), but will give them a good conditioning and polish tomorrow


----------



## ecox

Got Shell? said:


>


Nice. Very nice.


----------



## ecox

Old -- but recently Restored -- Alden for BB PTBs in #8.


----------



## mcarthur

^^nice b&h. did alden do the restoration work. how old are the shoes?


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> ^^nice b&h. did alden do the restoration work. how old are the shoes?


Thanks for the compliment. Yes, Alden did the restoration. I bought the shoes at BB around 1999 or 2000.

All the best,
-Erik


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion tip


----------



## Solomander

Got Shell? said:


>


What color are they? Ravello or cigar?


----------



## Got Shell?

They are ravello.


----------



## ecox

Got Shell? said:


> They are ravello.


Is that a trick of the light, or is the left chukka much, much darker (almost a light Cigar) than the right chukka?


----------



## Got Shell?

They look like the same color to the naked eye, this is the first pic I've taken where they look so different.


----------



## ecox

Got Shell? said:


> They look like the same color to the naked eye, this is the first pic I've taken where they look so different.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> ravello medallion tip


Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Wow. Just...wow.


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black shell lhs


----------



## srivats

^ Excellent!


----------



## Got Shell?

Here are a couple more pics to show how these look in natural light, not direct sunlight:

















Ravello Chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden black shell lhs


good looking black lhs. enjoy wearing. nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Here are a couple more pics to show how these look in natural light, not direct sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravello Chukkas


thank you for posting pictures. they still look sharp


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip


----------



## Got Shell?

Amazing U tips. I really like them in that iteration, cigar and light edges.


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip


The coloring on those reminds me of an early Fender Strat in 2-tone sunburst. I love 'em.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> ^ Excellent!





mcarthur said:


> good looking black lhs. enjoy wearing. nice shine


Thanks, gents. MacMethod works best.

Very handsome u-tips today, Uncle.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip


since you represent perfection here, and never suffer criticism from anyone, least of all, me, a great admirer: too shiny?


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Amazing U tips. I really like them in that iteration, cigar and light edges.


thank you. maybe tom will do in ravello


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> since you represent perfection here, and never suffer criticism from anyone, least of all, me, a great admirer: too shiny?


i greatly respect and appreciate critical comments. we have all learned from nixon and obama

ecox and card,
thank you


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> thank you. maybe tom will do in ravello


How do you like your u tips vs. a barrie lasted NST on double leather soles. These are pretty similar styles.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> How do you like your u tips vs. a barrie lasted NST on double leather soles. These are pretty similar styles.


i like the nst on the barrie last with double leather sole better than utip


----------



## Orgetorix

Mac (and anyone else), when you get a new pair of shell shoes, do you pre-crease them with a bone or a pencil or anything? I'm just wondering if that would help them crease a little more evenly.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Orgetorix: My advice would be to just wear them and allow nature to take it's course. I've never tried pre-creasing new shoes but suspect, if done improperly or if improperly placed, pre-creasing with a bone, spoon, or pencil could result in more problems/discomfort, than it resolves! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Mac (and anyone else), when you get a new pair of shell shoes, do you pre-crease them with a bone or a pencil or anything? I'm just wondering if that would help them crease a little more evenly.


I have never precrease my shells


----------



## Cardinals5

Stomping around on a Saturday

Alden Ultimate Indys


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
i like your indy boots


----------



## Cardinals5

And I like your shell lhs, Uncle :icon_smile: Nice outdoor picture as well.


----------



## mcarthur

^^ thank you


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs


perfect!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> perfect!


thank you


----------



## HistoryDoc

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip


Brilliant as always. The details in the heel are great. Nice cuff of course, and as a fellow member of the OTC argyle club I heartily approve.


----------



## mcarthur

HistoryDoc said:


> Brilliant as always. The details in the heel are great. Nice cuff of course, and as a fellow member of the OTC argyle club I heartily approve.


thank you. the cuff is 1.75


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, nice lhs! My feet may look similar late tomorrow. I like the new backdrop very much, although I think it's time to clean your bathroom floors.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, nice lhs! My feet may look similar late tomorrow. I like the new backdrop very much, although I think it's time to clean your bathroom floors.


thank you
we like the rustic look. it is very easy to maintain just like shell


----------



## fiddler

Alden Wing tip boot.


----------



## mcarthur

fiddler said:


> Alden Wing tip boot.


very nice


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst


----------



## Got Shell?

Darltons:


----------



## Got Shell?

Another:


----------



## Caesars0331

Well, this page certainly contains some EXCELLENT shoes!!! :aportnoy:

WOW. The collections you guys maintain are just great!!


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Another:


good looking shoes on your deck


----------



## The Rambler

close-up much appreciated, shell: the punch holes and stitches are so brilliantly crisp- looking.


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> Darltons:


Awesome ...

I was going to buy a pair in my size but it is not on sale this year


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boots


----------



## Caesars0331

Uncle....AWESOME^^


----------



## AlanC

Alden 984


----------



## Cardinals5

Very nice group today - Uncle's wingtip boots, Caesars' white bucks, and AlanC's pennies. I'm loafing around in my Quoddy mocs, which aren't worthy of a picture.


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt boots


Wow, those are some of the nicest looking boots I've ever seen! 
.
.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Something new arrived today! Alden tan suede PTB, Barrie last, unlined front half, on a flex sole. This won't require much breaking in if any at all. Super soft and flexible right out of the box. Can't wait to get some foot time on these. I'm getting a #8 shell version of these this summer from LeatherSoul -- can't wait for those, but the suedes will help keep me distracted :icon_smile_big:

-- Marc










.
.


----------



## WindsorNot

Humbly submitted on what is turning into the greatest shell page of all time. I believe the saying goes "There's nothing more neat than LHS on your feet."


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> Something new arrived today! Alden tan suede PTB, Barrie last, unlined front half, on a flex sole. This won't require much breaking in if any at all. Super soft and flexible right out of the box. Can't wait to get some foot time on these. I'm getting a #8 shell version of these this summer from LeatherSoul -- can't wait for those, but the suedes will help keep me distracted :icon_smile_big:
> 
> -- Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


 Beautiful shoe. Are those from leathersoul hawaii as well? I didn't see them on his website. I may have to pop for a pair. Do they have a darker suede as well?


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Uncle....AWESOME^^


thank you. i like your bucks


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden 984


+1 lhs, argyles and cuffs


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Wow, those are some of the nicest looking boots I've ever seen!
> .
> .


thank you! i like your current acquisitions and your future acquisition. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Humbly submitted on what is turning into the greatest shell page of all time. I believe the saying goes "There's nothing more neat than LHS on your feet."


thank you for your contribution


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> thank you! i like your current acquisitions and your future acquisition. enjoy wearing


Thanks very much!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Tonyp said:


> Beautiful shoe. Are those from leathersoul hawaii as well? I didn't see them on his website. I may have to pop for a pair. Do they have a darker suede as well?


I stumbled on them at Alden DC, but San Francisco has them as well. I understand that they also have snuff and dark brown but availability will vary by store.

.
.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## The Rambler

my favorites, uncle.


----------



## srivats

uncle, beautiful whiskey LWBs. They look fantastic!


----------



## chiamdream

A gorgeous pair of shoes, Uncle Mac.


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding, Simon. I recognize you from the Fashion side, but is this your first post on the Trad side? If so, based on the pics I've seen, you'll fit in well, and see some sensational shoes.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Simon Foy: Nice Shoes.

https://planetsmilies.net
[/URL]


----------



## simonfoy

Aww Thanks, yes first post here. Just though they were trad shoes like my other pairs so you all would appreciate them. Thanks for the kind comments x


----------



## AlanC

Alden flex-welt snuff suede chukkas


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Alan: May I ask where you got your dress socks from?

Also, nice shoes.


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks on the shoes. 

As for the socks I hate to brag, but they're pretty exclusive (Merona from Target, $2.50/pair).


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Hmmm... $2.50 a pair. I guess I could pay that much for a pair of socks. 

Thanks.


----------



## simonfoy

ZachGranstrom said:


> Hmmm... $2.50 a pair. I guess I could pay that much for a pair of socks.
> 
> Thanks.


 Well they may do an installment plan if you ask nicely lol


----------



## ZachGranstrom

simonfoy said:


> Well they may do an installment plan if you ask nicely lol


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Alden flex-welt snuff suede chukkas


Great looking chukkas, Alan. Is that the pair you thrifted a while back?

Suede for me today too. Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

good looking shoes! who is the maker?


----------



## mcarthur

c-dream, sri & rambler,
thank you


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking chukkas, Alan. Is that the pair you thrifted a while back?


Thanks. That's a pair I got from Leather Soul. The thrifted suede chukkas are Barrie lasted, leather-lined and lug soled.


----------



## richard d.

Well Caesars0331...Wouldn't you know these feet would belong to you??? Love the shoes you put on your feet this morning. Class act again!!! What brand, got to get some...May take out an equite loan on my home and purchase a pair. Richard d.


----------



## simonfoy

Hi there

https://www.barker-shoes.co.uk/

They are made by Barker

Thanks SImon


----------



## Caesars0331

richard d. said:


> Well Caesars0331...Wouldn't you know these feet would belong to you??? Love the shoes you put on your feet this morning. Class act again!!! What brand, got to get some...May take out an equite loan on my home and purchase a pair. Richard d.


Richard, thanks!

They are AE Bel Airs that I scored off of ebay recently, at a pretty good price. Looked to worn only once or twice. Trees and AE cloth came with. 
Not my favorite AE style, and I've noticed not so well received on the forum, but I've wanted some spectators and couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

This is from two weeks ago... I forgot I took the picture. Pardon the blurry image.
OC pants and Alden Unlined Tassels
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/img00267.jpg/


----------



## Bernie Zack

Beautiful shoes! Just bought a pair of AE spectators myself. Waiting for the new khaki linen pants to be altered to wear them out in public together. Anyone have any suggestions on a shirt and sport coat to wear with them? (Leaning towards tan seersucker coat, not sure about a shirt)


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I'm a bit behind on postings as I've had finals this week, but well done across the board.

Mac,

1. Those whiskey LWB's look brand new, did you just get them restored?
2. It's nice to see you taking advantage of the camera on your new phone as well as the nicer weather.

AAF- I like your unlined suede PTB's. I didn't realize that they were half lined, although I guess that's what I understood unlined to be. Tom's #8 offering is really neat, I look forward to seeing how you like them. 
-Side note- I would love to see some other unlined shell options. Unlined cigar tassels would be amazing.

Caesars- you're really adding a lot to the two main threads. Well done.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> I'm a bit behind on postings as I've had finals this week, but well done across the board.
> 
> Mac,
> 
> 1. Those whiskey LWB's look brand new, did you just get them restored?
> 2. It's nice to see you taking advantage of the camera on your new phone as well as the nicer weather.
> 
> AAF- I like your unlined suede PTB's. I didn't realize that they were half lined, although I guess that's what I understood unlined to be. Tom's #8 offering is really neat, I look forward to seeing how you like them.
> -Side note- I would love to see some other unlined shell options. Unlined cigar tassels would be amazing.
> 
> Caesars- you're really adding a lot to the two main threads. Well done.


Nephew,
the whiskey lwb are about two years old. we are rooting for straight "A" for this semester


----------



## Got Shell?

AdamsSutherland said:


> I'm a bit behind on postings as I've had finals this week, but well done across the board.
> 
> Mac,
> 
> 1. Those whiskey LWB's look brand new, did you just get them restored?
> 2. It's nice to see you taking advantage of the camera on your new phone as well as the nicer weather.
> 
> AAF- I like your unlined suede PTB's. I didn't realize that they were half lined, although I guess that's what I understood unlined to be. Tom's #8 offering is really neat, I look forward to seeing how you like them.
> -Side note- I would love to see some other unlined shell options. Unlined cigar tassels would be amazing.
> 
> Caesars- you're really adding a lot to the two main threads. Well done.


I'm not sure an unlined shoe would look good in the Aberdeen last, because the toe is much pointier and needs more structure to look sharp and proper. If it were unlined, I think there would be some unsightly creases right where the pointy toe ends. I'd like to see an unlined shell chukka, unlined plaintoe boot, and maybe even an unlined wingtip bal?


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice suede tassels! When I look at that blurry pic, I feel like I've had too much to drink though.


----------



## Got Shell?

A little shot of whiskey after work.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

It looks like I will have straight A's this semester. So long as I don't get below a 72 in tomorrow's final, I'll have an A in that class.

As for the LWB, the creasing is so minimal and the edges of the soles are still so crisp- I imagined by now they would show a little more wear.



Got Shell? said:


> I'm not sure an unlined shoe would look good in the Aberdeen last, because the toe is much pointier and needs more structure to look sharp and proper. If it were unlined, I think there would be some unsightly creases right where the pointy toe ends. I'd like to see an unlined shell chukka, unlined plaintoe boot, and maybe even an unlined wingtip bal?


Well those suede tassels work. I think that a lined/structured toe, but not vamp, would work well. There's a charm to tassels, especially when they're well loved and worn more casually.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> A little shot of whiskey after work.


i like your taste in whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle,
> 
> It looks like I will have straight A's this semester. So long as I don't get below a 72 in tomorrow's final, I'll have an A in that class.
> 
> As for the LWB, the creasing is so minimal and the edges of the soles are still so crisp- I imagined by now they would show a little more wear.
> 
> Well those suede tassels work. I think that a lined/structured toe, but not vamp, would work well. There's a charm
> to tassels, especially when they're well loved and worn more casually.


outstanding


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst


----------



## fiddler

Stunning as usual mcarthur, I love the subtle tone variations. I think my next shoes will be cigars.


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> i like your taste in whiskey


I've got to see a pair of whiskey shells in person...sometimes the pictures make them look like pleather...am I the only one that thinks this? The color just looks too uniform and plasticky looking. :/


----------



## Caesars0331

Bernie Zack said:


> Beautiful shoes! Just bought a pair of AE spectators myself. Waiting for the new khaki linen pants to be altered to wear them out in public together. Anyone have any suggestions on a shirt and sport coat to wear with them? (Leaning towards tan seersucker coat, not sure about a shirt)


Thanks. I think they look good with khakis or seersucker. After that, I just wear what I normally wear....



AdamsSutherland said:


> Caesars- you're really adding a lot to the two main threads. Well done.


AdamsS, thanks! I am quite happy to have found/be a new part of this community. Cheers to all.

AdamsS, Got Shell, ClayB and Uncle mac......bravo!! Great looking shoes.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Whiskey shell cordovan Indy boots today.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst


Beautiful NST, Uncle!

AE Walden


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Beautiful NST, Uncle!
> 
> AE Walden


Great loafers, Cards! Does AE still make this model?


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> I've got to see a pair of whiskey shells in person...sometimes the pictures make them look like pleather...am I the only one that thinks this? The color just looks too uniform and plasticky looking. :/


men with good intention can agree to disagree. would i spend 106.5 million for picasso's nude, green leaves and bust.


----------



## srivats

^^ GS, cigar Indy look awesome. I wore my 403 today ... and still have them on. Alden indy is a wonderful boot.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Beautiful NST, Uncle!
> 
> AE Walden


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


>


i like your cigar indy boots


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Great loafers, Cards! Does AE still make this model?


Thanks, Sri. I think AE still makes this model, but am not positive. They're corrected grain and not recraftable, but decent enough for my purposes.


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> A little shot of whiskey after work.





Got Shell? said:


>


I'll have my whiskey with a cigar! Great shells, boys. Can't wait to see those cigar lhs in action, GS


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks. I'll post a pic in the next couple of days, cards. I've worn them around the house a little to start breaking them in.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE PAs


----------



## AlanC

Ancient Polo by C&J captoes


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Ancient Polo by C&J captoes


good shoes will last a life time if properly maintain


----------



## mcarthur

black cap toe boots


----------



## Caesars0331

AlanC said:


> Ancient Polo by C&J captoes


Great looking shoe!!! I like the non-black edge/sole??


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> black cap toe boots


Those might look better if you shined them!!


----------



## YoungClayB

Uncle...inquiring minds want to know. How many pairs of Alden shell's do you currently own? You collection is simply amazing.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Uncle...inquiring minds want to know. How many pairs of Alden shell's do you currently own? You collection is simply amazing.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar straight tip blucher


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> cigar straight tip blucher


Handsome shoes as always, Uncle.

vintage Florsheim monks


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> cigar straight tip blucher


Wow..what can one say...the landscape of the coloration/patina on those shoes is nothing short of an example of fine art! Uncle Mac, you are the master when it comes to the maintenance of shell cordovan shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Wow..what can one say...the landscape of the coloration/patina on those shoes is nothing short of an example of fine art! Uncle Mac, you are the master when it comes to the maintenance of shell cordovan shoes!


card and eagle,
thank you


----------



## Caesars0331

AE Park Ave that should be sent to AE for work......


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden All Weather Walkers


----------



## AdamsSutherland

YoungClayB said:


> I've got to see a pair of whiskey shells in person...sometimes the pictures make them look like pleather...am I the only one that thinks this? The color just looks too uniform and plasticky looking. :/


A bit of a delayed response to this, but anyway:

There are those who vehemently hate shell. There are also those who simply don't like it. In my experience with reading comments from both types, as well as those in between, the plasticky look is a frequently cited factor contributing to their opinions.

That being said- to each his own... it leaves more shell for those of us who do like it.


----------



## YoungClayB

AdamsSutherland said:


> A bit of a delayed response to this, but anyway:
> 
> There are those who vehemently hate shell. There are also those who simply don't like it. In my experience with reading comments from both types, as well as those in between, the plasticky look is a frequently cited factor contributing to their opinions.
> 
> That being said- to each his own... it leaves more shell for those of us who do like it.


Hi Adam...I was beginning to wonder if anyone was going to respond to this or not. I certainly wouldnt put myself into one of the groups that doesnt like shell...I dont own a pair, but I do have a pair of cigar PTBs on order (hopefully they will arrive before summer ends)...from the pictures I have seen, the cigar shell doesnt have this pasticky look.


----------



## mcarthur

bb burgundy lhs


----------



## Cardinals5

Great shoes for a great view, Uncle.


----------



## Got Shell?

I concur. Both are majestic!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Those might look better if you shined them!!


the advantage of being in the company of some good mariners


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> I concur. Both are majestic!


cards and gs
thank you. i am not a big fan of the unlined. about a year ago the shoes had an alden restoration


----------



## dks202

*Correct place to place this*

Finally cound the correct place to post this,,,,
'

New Allen Edmonds Cambridge Burgandy Shells. Not sold in USA stores, special order only.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> bb burgundy lhs


Wonderfully comfy-looking pennies. I love SF, but put on about 5 lbs every time I visit.


----------



## Orgetorix

YoungClayB said:


> Uncle...inquiring minds want to know. How many pairs of Alden shell's do you currently own? You collection is simply amazing.


The world may never know. I recently began to count Mac's shells pictured here. Made it back to the beginning of 2010 and counted at least 40 different style/color combinations. I'm sure that's just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Orgetorix said:


> The world may never know. I recently began to count Mac's shells pictured here. Made it back to the beginning of 2010 and counted at least 40 different style/color combinations. I'm sure that's just the tip of the iceberg!


You have no idea.


----------



## Got Shell?

I don't mean to be rude, but there is a reason you won't get a response on the number of shells mac owns.


----------



## Got Shell?

AdamsSutherland said:


> A bit of a delayed response to this, but anyway:
> 
> There are those who vehemently hate shell. There are also those who simply don't like it. In my experience with reading comments from both types, as well as those in between, the plasticky look is a frequently cited factor contributing to their opinions.
> 
> That being said- to each his own... it leaves more shell for those of us who do like it.


Good response. It depends on your "plasticky" designation. No shell will have the fine, micro creases that calf has and probably causes it to look more natural. That is the first time I've heard it likened to "pleather", but to each his own. Shell will just ripple mainly on the vamp and will never crack due to creasing unless it just gets dried out, usually resulting from sitting unworn for decades. YoungClay, you really won't get a good feel it until you own it and examine it closely.


----------



## Orgetorix

Got Shell? said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but there is a reason you won't get a response on the number of shells mac owns.


Which is the same reason I've never asked him.


----------



## Got Shell?

I didn't really direct that at you, but there always seems to be someone coming out of the shadows and asking the question. I mean why not just ask the guy to post a pic of his house or a check stub?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> I didn't really direct that at you, but there always seems to be someone coming out of the shadows and asking the question. I mean why not just ask the guy to post a pic of his house or a check stub?


It gets even worse. When I signed up for the Ravello LWB order in December through Alden DC, I looked to see who else was on the list and compared their area codes with my mental address book of members on here. I know names, addresses, phone numbers, and shoe sizes. I've got it all planned.
https://img32.imageshack.us/i/mrbrooks1.jpg/

I'm kidding.

People have left this forum because of stalking or creepiness. I wish I could joke and say that someone I know in person, not through our interaction on AAAT, became a little uncomfortable after he was discussed in a number of consecutive posts, though.

There are many reasons, all with different premises, as to why such inquiries should not be made; but really, res ipsa loquitur. Just don't ask, it's gauche.

Also, while I'm sure (and I'm not exactly entitled to speak on our Uncle's behalf but I will) that Mac is quite used to these inquiries after years of sharing a magnificent collection of shell cordovan footwear with us and that he probably pays as much attention to them as he does cracks in the pavement, it's still inappropriate to ask.

This is an excerpt from a PM exchange I had with someone who inquired about my "chart"-

"It's his right to not explicitly state the content of his collection, even though he's shared it with us piece by piece over the past few years; it's also anyone else's to catalog it. I am not inclined to share any information that Mac has not explicitly shared himself."

On a less serious, but equally frank note, can this forum get any more serious?
Seriously?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Wonderfully comfy-looking pennies. I love SF, but put on about 5 lbs every time I visit.


i understand your dilemma. unfortunately i have no solution


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## Solomander

Dim sum at Yank Sing on this trip?


----------



## mcarthur

Solomander said:


> Dim sum at Yank Sing on this trip?


didnot get there


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs


Great photo, uncle! And what lovely pennies!


----------



## WindsorNot

Mac, wonderful shoes and great backdrop!

AE PAs with a touch of whimsy.


----------



## The Rambler

WindsorNot said:


> Mac, wonderful shoes and great backdrop!
> 
> AE PAs with a touch of whimsy.


beautiful deep shine


----------



## Joe Beamish

Orgetorix said:


> Which is the same reason I've never asked him.


cool!


----------



## JakeLA

Nubuck Clark's


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Great photo, uncle! And what lovely pennies!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Mac, wonderful shoes and great backdrop!
> 
> AE PAs with a touch of whimsy.


thank you. i like your pa with your argyles


----------



## WindsorNot

-Thanks Rambler, I put in a lot of work. 
-Always a good day for bucks, Jake. 
-Thank you, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lhs
wifi from 37,000 feet over chicago


----------



## The Rambler

a member of the mile-high club!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> a member of the mile-high club!


for this old man it is unbelieveable


----------



## Orgetorix

WindsorNot said:


> AE PAs with a touch of whimsy.


Nice shine, indeed. And I love the socks! But are you sure those are Park Avenues? I only ask because they have a much larger toecap than any PA I've ever seen. What size shoe do you wear?

Compare to this pair of PAs that Caesars0331 posted recently. The toecap is much smaller and ends much closer to the toe. The PAs I've had have been like Caesar's.


----------



## WindsorNot

Orgetorix said:


> Nice shine, indeed. And I love the socks! But are you sure those are Park Avenues? I only ask because they have a much larger toecap than any PA I've ever seen. What size shoe do you wear?


Thanks. I am almost 100% sure they are Park Avenues in size 7E. I may be wrong, but the cap on above reference shoe may look small in relation to the whole shoe because the feet are too wide and thus have extended the leather on the shoe width-wise. His also might be longer. Or it may be a combination of both factors. This is just my theory.


----------



## Got Shell?

Cigar LHS. Socks aren't exactly epic, sorry.


----------



## Cardinals5

Those are fantastic, GS! Are those the lined lhs? I'm tempted to mug you for those. Hmm...I can make it to New Haven by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Orgetorix

WindsorNot said:


> Thanks. I am almost 100% sure they are Park Avenues in size 7E. I may be wrong, but the cap on above reference shoe may look small in relation to the whole shoe because the feet are too wide and thus have extended the leather on the shoe width-wise. His also might be longer. Or it may be a combination of both factors. This is just my theory.


Do they say Park Avenue on the insole?

Here are mine: not stretched out on the sides like Caesar's, but with the same toecap proportions. The PA's abbreviated toecap is pretty distinctive.


----------



## Benson

Mac, 
Would your recent pics happen to be of the view from the SF Mandarin Oriental (just up the block from CCC)?


----------



## The Rambler

Got Shell? said:


> Good response. It depends on your "plasticky" designation. No shell will have the fine, micro creases that calf has and probably causes it to look more natural. That is the first time I've heard it likened to "pleather", but to each his own. Shell will just ripple mainly on the vamp and will never crack due to creasing unless it just gets dried out, usually resulting from sitting unworn for decades. YoungClay, you really won't get a good feel it until you own it and examine it closely.


We've got the perfect emoticon for that shell debate: :deadhorse-a:


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Cigar LHS. Socks aren't exactly epic, sorry.


i like your cigar. consider argyles and cuffs


----------



## mcarthur

Benson said:


> Mac,
> Would your recent pics happen to be of the view from the SF Mandarin Oriental (just up the block from CCC)?


the pictures were taken from the 28 th floor of the Marriott on sutter street


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Rockport Perth in Timber


----------



## WindsorNot

Orgetorix said:


> Do they say Park Avenue on the insole?
> 
> Here are mine: not stretched out on the sides like Caesar's, but with the same toecap proportions. The PA's abbreviated toecap is pretty distinctive.


I viewed them once I took them off as you had all made be doubt what I knew in my heart. They are definitely PAs. There might be some camera angle trickery at work as I scrutinized them later and realized the toe cap looks larger in the picture than in real life. That's all I can think of.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> I viewed them once I took them off as you had all made be doubt what I knew in my heart. They are definitely PAs. There might be some camera angle trickery at work as I scrutinized them later and realized the toe cap looks larger in the picture than in real life. That's all I can think of.


you are probably working to hard on those TX franchise reports


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tip


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> you are probably working to hard on those TX franchise reports


We've completed or extended most all of them; the coworkers are lightning fast . Splendid whiskey today.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> We've completed or extended most all of them; the coworkers are lightning fast . Splendid whiskey today.


thank you. good to hear that


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> you are probably working to hard on those TX franchise reports


Extensions, please!


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, beautiful whiskey wingtips. I wish I had not let my pair go. I prefer the design over longwings.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, beautiful whiskey wingtips. I wish I had not let my pair go. I prefer the design over longwings.


thank you


----------



## srivats

GS, I really like those cigar shells. I look forward to seeing pics of them as they age.

Uncle, glorius wingtips as always.


----------



## YoungTrad

Im sorry I dont have a camera but I wore burgundy made in the usa bass weejuns. But the real reason I am posting is to let mcarthur know his collection is absolutely a blast to look at in the older posts. Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## Benson

mcarthur said:


> the pictures were taken from the 28 th floor of the Marriott on sutter street


Ah. There was something about the distance and angle of Coit tower that made me think it was the Oriental. Carpet also seemed the same, but my memory of it could be inaccurate.


----------



## Got Shell?

One of my favorites. Darlton penny loafers in dark cognac shell. They come in your favorite color, too; as long as your favorite color is the most perfect brown possible. If Cigar and ravello could make love, this would be the result. Sorry to get kinda sick there at the end, I just really love the Darlton line.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> GS, I really like those cigar shells. I look forward to seeing pics of them as they age.
> 
> Uncle, glorius wingtips as always.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

YoungTrad said:


> Im sorry I dont have a camera but I wore burgundy made in the usa bass weejuns. But the real reason I am posting is to let mcarthur know his collection is absolutely a blast to look at in the older posts. Thanks for the entertainment!


for my entertainment-how about a charitable contribution to your favorite charity?


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> One of my favorites. Darlton penny loafers in dark cognac shell. They come in your favorite color, too; as long as your favorite color is the most perfect brown possible. If Cigar and ravello could make love, this would be the result. Sorry to get kinda sick there at the end, I just really love the Darlton line.


i like your lhs darlton


----------



## Solomander

Hm... those C&J loafers are looking good.... have to check out the local C&J store.


----------



## Got Shell?

Luckily for you there is a C&J store in NYC. Where I live people are going to think Davey Crockett if I tell them who makes these shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy wt boots


----------



## perfectshave

Wow! Now, that is a classic!


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> burgundy wt boots


I really need to get a pair of those. Everytime I see them I am green with envy.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> I really need to get a pair of those. Everytime I see them I am green with envy.


thank you. good to see your post


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, great looking tassels, and nice pic! Is this walkway very old?


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, great looking tassels, and nice pic! Is this walkway very old?


thank you
the cobblestone walkways and driveways are my reminiscence of growing up in the washington mews and greenwich village of nyc. the walkway is 20 years old but the cobblestones are much older


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb


----------



## AlanC

BB Peal by Edward Green


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> cigar ptb


Every day I check the front porch for a PTB shaped package from NYC....its now been 9 weeks since I placed my order...This is pure agony 

Beautiful color on those cigars...I hope that mine are similar in color. Some of the ones I've seen are much darker.


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, thanks for the info. Your great taste obviously transcends shoes and clothing.

Clay, they come in a normal shoe box. Sorry, I could not resist!


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> BB Peal by Edward Green


The lines of punch holes by the laces (I'm sure there's a name for it, but don't know it) is a wonderful flourish on those elegant Peals!


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. I'm not sure what that's called, either.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Every day I check the front porch for a PTB shaped package from NYC....its now been 9 weeks since I placed my order...This is pure agony
> 
> Beautiful color on those cigars...I hope that mine are similar in color. Some of the ones I've seen are much darker.


thank you. i am rooting for your package to arrive very soon


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, thanks for the info. Your great taste obviously transcends shoes and clothing.
> 
> Clay, they come in a normal shoe box. Sorry, I could not resist!


thank you


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> ^Thanks. I'm not sure what that's called, either.


Without the punching, I think they are called "swan neck". So these may be "brogued swan neck", I suppose?


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas


----------



## The Rambler

srivats said:


> Without the punching, I think they are called "swan neck". So these may be "brogued swan neck", I suppose?


well done S: I knew someone would come through, and hoped it would be picturesque: if that isn't a brogued swan neck, I don't know what is.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> whiskey chukkas


Did I say your whiskey wings were my favorites? that was hasty, it's these!


----------



## aikon

Uncle Mac - do you have any interest in spiffing up a fellow cordovan lover's darlton penny loafers? I spend 3/4ths of my day thinking of ways to fix them, and can't come up with anything.


----------



## ecox

Alden/BB PTB #8


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Did I say your whiskey wings were my favorites? that was hasty, it's these!


thank you. i hope you voted in the primaries


----------



## mcarthur

aikon said:


> Uncle Mac - do you have any interest in spiffing up a fellow cordovan lover's darlton penny loafers? I spend 3/4ths of my day thinking of ways to fix them, and can't come up with anything.


pm with a picture


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Alden/BB PTB #8


nice shine on your ptb


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb


----------



## ecox

Alden cap toe oxford in black shell.


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Alden cap toe oxford in black shell.


good shine on your cap toes


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> good shine on your cap toes


Thanks. They're brand-new.


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Thanks. They're brand-new.


enjoy wearing. black shell rarely shows on the forum. gentlemen we need to show the black shell


----------



## DR1V3N

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing. black shell rarely shows on the forum. gentlemen we need to show the black shell


I am wearing a pair of black AE MacNeil's in cordovan. I will post a pic by the end of the day. Just got them in too!


----------



## The Rambler

*At Last*

I've wanted a pair of longwings for quite a while. My last pair were Hanovers, bought when I was a Junior in high school (63, sadly): they were all the rage. I never replaced them, partly because I didn't want to cough up the requisite $400, but mostly bcause I didn't want to subject my poor old feet to the lengthy break in period a pair of true double-soled gunboats requires. Now, thanks to the vigilance and taste of the redoubtable Cardinals5, here is my first pair of ebayed shoes: Church premium grade by Cheaney of England, for Royal Tweed. Single soled, full grain leather. 2d photo is to give an idea of their wonderful flexibility. $68. Are they true gunboats? I'd say no. Are they trad? (ha ha, just kidding :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

^^nephew,
enjoy your b&h. you bring up an excellent idea for a new business-surrogate to break in shoes


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas


----------



## DR1V3N




----------



## mcarthur

DR1V3N said:


>


enjoy wearing


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Congrats on the purchase of your first longwings in 47 years! They look much better than in the eBay auction. Wear in good health.



mcarthur said:


> ravello chukkas


Tasteful as usual, Uncle. Love the shell chukkas.


----------



## Cardinals5

DR1V3N said:


>


Great black shell longwings! I have a couple pairs of black shells myself and find them very underrated.


----------



## maximar

DR1V3N said:


>


NICE:aportnoy:


----------



## PeterSawatzky

AE Lexington, walnut


----------



## The Rambler

PeterSawatzky said:


> AE Lexington, walnut


Excellent: I'm trying to persuade myself to wear perforated brown shoes more often with wash khakis and maybe even jeans some day, and pictures such as yours are very inspiring!


----------



## Wildblue

DR1V3N said:


>


Wow, those things are brand new! First time putting them on the feet?


----------



## Caesars0331

Loafers


----------



## AlanC

Grenson Oundles


----------



## jasonfoote303

Alden Ranger Mocs


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Jason, those Alden Ranger Mocs are looking pretty sharp. Are they as comfortable as they are handsome? Thanks for posting.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Grenson Oundles


grenson and seersucker go well


----------



## mcarthur

jasonfoote303 said:


> Alden Ranger Mocs


mocs look very nice. enjoy wearing


----------



## WindsorNot

jasonfoote303 said:


> Alden Ranger Mocs


Those are cool!


----------



## WindsorNot

Hanover LWBs.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Hanover LWBs.


+1 for lwb and argyles


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## AlanC

^Great shoes. Impressive anti-gravity trick!


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
i like your indy boots. enjoy wearing. commando soles?


----------



## The Rambler

WindsorNot said:


> Hanover LWBs.


Great color on those American classics. There appears to be a buildup of polish on the toe perfs, that could be cleaned. Around here they use lighter fluid and a rag, but there are probably better ways.


----------



## maximar

The Rambler said:


> Great color on those American classics. There appears to be a buildup of polish on the toe perfs, that could be cleaned. Around here they use lighter fluid and a rag, but there are probably better ways.


Can you do that with shells too?


----------



## The Rambler

maximar said:


> Can you do that with shells too?


It's my understanding that you must approach them on your hands and knees, and strike your forhead to the ground 3 times before producing any fluid stronger than water. Beyond that, I dont know ...


----------



## maximar

The Rambler said:


> It's my understanding that you must approach them on your hands and knees, and strike your forhead to the ground 3 times before producing any fluid stronger than water. Beyond that, I dont know ...


would blood be the secret ingredient then? is that why shell cordovan comes out reddish?


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> +1 for lwb and argyles


Thank you, sir.



The Rambler said:


> Great color on those American classics. There appears to be a buildup of polish on the toe perfs, that could be cleaned. Around here they use lighter fluid and a rag, but there are probably better ways.


I appreciate the tip!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> It's my understanding that you must approach them on your hands and knees, and strike your forhead to the ground 3 times before producing any fluid stronger than water. Beyond that, I dont know ...


brush vigorously


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## Got Shell?

Commando soles.


----------



## ecox

Shell #8 PTBs. That's blue sky reflecting on the outside of the right shoe.


----------



## eagle2250

Got Shell? said:


>


Those Indy boots look spectacular, Got Shell. However, if your going to include a quote from the late Fred Rodgers (Mr Rodger's Neighborhood), LOL, it almost demands pairing such with your penny loafers, not your Indy boots!


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Shell #8 PTBs. That's blue sky reflecting on the outside of the right shoe.


nice looking ptb


----------



## Got Shell?

eagle2250 said:


> Those Indy boots look spectacular, Got Shell. However, if your going to include a quote from the late Fred Rodgers (Mr Rodger's Neighborhood), LOL, it almost demands pairing such with your penny loafers, not your Indy boots!


Thanks for the advice. I'm going to change my sig to "Don't EVER call me Junior!"


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lwb





mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb


Handsome lwbs, Uncle - whiskey and ravello look good back-to-back.


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> Commando soles.


Not bad


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Handsome lwbs, Uncle - whiskey and ravello look good back-to-back.


thank you


----------



## but_ch

Found a pair of AE Ashton today. At a thrift store. For $15. This is the raw pic- before clean and polish. Of course I am out of town on business, and tomorrow's wardrobe calls for black shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

^^i hope you purchased the shoes


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap


----------



## Caesars0331

^^ NICE


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap


I agree, very nice. I've never seen ravello full strap loafers before - thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> I agree, very nice. I've never seen ravello full strap loafers before - thanks for sharing.


Caesars and Cardinal,
thank you


----------



## YoungClayB

I called Alden this morning and my custom cigar PTBs are about a week from being ready...wahoo!!!

omg, omg, omg, omg......LOL (it feels like Christmas)


----------



## mcarthur

^^that is good news. you are two months ahead of schedule


----------



## WindsorNot

YoungClayB said:


> I called Alden this morning and my custom cigar PTBs are about a week from being ready...wahoo!!!
> 
> omg, omg, omg, omg......LOL (it feels like Christmas)


I'm very seriously considering acquiring some of these myself. The earlier I can begin "amortizing" them, the better . Keep us posted.


----------



## eagle2250

...and on a more casual note, today I'm schlepping around in my Quoddy Trail penny mocs, in brown chromexcel leather and the Dk brown camp sole. They are super comfortable for walking and when I scuffed the side and toe of the left shoe against a curb, I was once again impressed at how easily a scuff can be rubbed away with one's fingertips and made to disappear...almost like magic!


----------



## Pappa

YCB---

Can you special order direct, or how did you do it.


----------



## Wisco

Pappa said:


> YCB---
> 
> Can you special order direct, or how did you do it.


You can special order, however I recently picked up a pair of Cigar PTB from the Washington DC Alden Store on F Street. Wearing them as we speak....

Good luck,

Wisco


----------



## YoungClayB

Pappa said:


> YCB---
> 
> Can you special order direct, or how did you do it.


You can place a custom order through any Alden retailer, but Alden only does special orders in the exotic shells from the NYC store. The cost is typically the cost of the shoe plus $150 MTO fee.

The whole process seems a little shadey. It's like you call the NYC store, slide 700 bucks under the door and wait. LOL. I am mostly kidding although it's definitely not the sort of online transaction I am used to - no receipt, no email confirmation or anything like that. I could see it getting ugly if a mistake was made when placing the order. (ohhhh, you said E not B) :/


----------



## closerlook

did the DC store get a whole range of sizes???


----------



## closerlook

Got Shell? said:


>


just got a pair of these myself.
where did you acquire yours?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tips


----------



## Caesars0331

^^ Ravello might be my favorite color......nice shoes!



Bass bucks


----------



## Got Shell?

They are from leffot.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Walden pennies


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> ^^ Ravello might be my favorite color......nice shoes!
> 
> thank you. sans socks. consider cuffs on your khakis


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas


----------



## harvey_birdman

Alden Tassel Mocs.


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> Alden Tassel Mocs.


i like your tassels. alden made for bb


----------



## LeicaLad

*C&J Whiskey Harvard*

I don't post too often here. I just can't keep up with this crowd. BUT, from time to time, I can't resist and make my humble effort.

I just won these at an unbelievable price off the Eprey site. The seller didn't bother to show the Horween stamp. Must have thought bidders wouldn't like it.

These photos are fresh outta da box. No proper wipe down & brush yet. (That's next.)









These are essentially new. Just enough scuff on the sole that they couldn't be returned. No other marks, at all. These are US sized, so they came through some US dealer. They run a bit tight across the vamp, as I presume they should be at first, but already reasonably comfy around the house.










In appearance, these seem to be a bit more sleek (in appearance) than the Alden LHS. Oddly, almost too sleek. I have been hunting for the LHS (at my price point) for a long time. Guess I'll just have to settle for these. Sigh.

(Wow! Having major issues trying to upload photos. Major headache. New forum software is not as friendly as the old forum software.)


----------



## LeicaLad

Try again with the photos. Okay. Hadn't unchecked the dern box...


----------



## mcarthur

^^thank you for posting. good to see your feet on the ground. very good acquisition. apply the procedure and enjoy wearing


----------



## LeicaLad

Thank you, good sir. At this point, only my head is still in the clouds...

I believe I'm going to have to invest in a power hand drill to reach your level of shine. I can get a reasonable luster, but nowhere near your standard. 

But I shall strive. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## well-kept

Glad you got those. I was watching even though they are too small for me. Very nice that they went to someone who will appreciate them. Personally, I wouldn't try to give them a high shine.


----------



## QTime

Hm, some1 rushing to the new Leathersoul Store to pick up a pair of the new limited editions? If yes - shoot me a pm :>>

Simon.


----------



## mcarthur

QTime said:


> Hm, some1 rushing to the new Leathersoul Store to pick up a pair of the new limited editions? If yes - shoot me a pm :>>
> 
> Simon.


i do not believe the new store has open. if you an interest email or call leathersoul honolulu


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy nst


----------



## aikon

LeicaLad said:


> I just won these at an unbelievable price off the Eprey site. The seller didn't bother to show the Horween stamp. Must have thought bidders wouldn't like it.


Same shoe as the RL Darlton Penny Loafer in a different color, no? Good luck getting them to shine like Mac's Aldens. I brush my Darlton Penny Loafers EVERY night and can't get rid of the slightly rough, dull look.


----------



## LeicaLad

Well, close, but not quite. The Darlton is a full strap, whereas this is not. That said, other than the strap, everything else looks exactly the same.

Alden's full strap and the LHS are clearly different. It would seem that C&J simply alter the strap on their two models.

My first brush up says that they will shine, although, as noted earlier, I think it may take the power drill with the buff wheel to actually achieve it!


----------



## joenobody0

^^ The Darltons are lined and have a double leather sole. The Harvards are unlined on a single leather sole (both preferable to me). If my C&J for PRL shell chukka boots have the same (super hard) soles as the Darlton loafers I can't imagine how long they take to break in. It seems like I'd have heel slip for years!

I just picked up a pair of unlined Alden for BB loafers and I love them! So comfortable with and without socks. Unlined single sole all the way!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels


----------



## AlanC

EG Asquith


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Mac, I love your new improved outdoor shoe pics!


----------



## Got Shell?

LeicaLad, thanks for the harvard pics, there are very few to be found on the internets. I have been wanting a pair for awhile, even though I have whiskey LHS's. C&J shoes just have a refinement I don't see in my Aldens. I love both though. My Polo Darltons are one of my favorite pairs of shoes, so naturally a lighter colored version with a couple other changes seems very attractive, unlike the price! There aren't many pairs out there on the secondary market either. You got a nice price on that almost new pair. Really wish they had been 9's! I might watch ebay for five years and not see my size.


----------



## Got Shell?

Ravello chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

LeatherSOUL said:


> Mac, I love your new improved outdoor shoe pics!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Ravello chukkas


good shine on your ravello chukkas


----------



## DR1V3N




----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lhs


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> burgundy lhs


So nice!!! I _will_ own a pair someday!!!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> So nice!!! I _will_ own a pair someday!!!


thank you. you will


----------



## TheWGP

mcarthur said:


> burgundy lhs


impressive shine as usual! I actually wore my burgundy unlined BB lhs today without socks for a casual driving/traveling shoe. my most well-worn pair, comfy as slippers. don't have that level of shine though! have another pair in the closet for that


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> impressive shine as usual! I actually wore my burgundy unlined BB lhs today without socks for a casual driving/traveling shoe. my most well-worn pair, comfy as slippers. don't have that level of shine though! have another pair in the closet for that


thank you. sage advice-enjoy today because we do not know what tomorrow will bring


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boots


----------



## Cardinals5

Great shine on those handsome Indys, Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great shine on those handsome Indys, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## FlashForFreedom

BB LHS #8 shell out on the streets...


----------



## joenobody0

^^ I can't believe how comfortable this shoe is! It was great right of the box, with and without socks. I love it!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

FlashForFreedom said:


> BB LHS #8 shell out on the streets...


enjoy wearing needs a mac procedure


----------



## FlashForFreedom

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing needs a mac procedure


Nah... they need to get broken in first! Besides, unlineds can't be too shiny...


----------



## mcarthur

FlashForFreedom said:


> Nah... they need to get broken in first! Besides, unlineds can't be too shiny...











i like this look


----------



## mcarthur

black cap toes


----------



## ecox

mcarthur said:


> black cap toes


Nice shoes. It's a good day for black shell cap toes -- I'm wearing a pair, too. Have you ever tried straight lacing your oxfords, as shown in my picture?










-Erik


----------



## Caesars0331

Time to poison the shell-only thread with these cheapo's :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Memorial Day
https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img00030ap.jpg/

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img00031d.jpg/


----------



## The Rambler

AdamsSutherland said:


> Memorial Day
> https://img198.imageshack.us/i/img00030ap.jpg/
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img00031d.jpg/


great looking loafers, beautifully broken-in and as relaxed as the scenery.


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Nice shoes. It's a good day for black shell cap toes -- I'm wearing a pair, too. Have you ever tried straight lacing your oxfords, as shown in my picture?
> 
> thank you. likewise i like yours and i have not tried straight lacing


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Time to poison the shell-only thread with these cheapo's :icon_smile_wink:


is that poison ivy next to right buck?


----------



## The Rambler

*New Alden Cape Cods*

Impulse bought at lunch today: couldn't resist the aniline full grain leather on a shoe like this. Don't get the welt, though.


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> is that poison ivy next to right buck?


LOL, no! Just some flowering cherry!!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thanks Rambler.

It was overcast that day or you'd have been able to see how blue that lake actually is.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Cardinals5

Alden for BB shell tassels


----------



## closerlook

are those black or burg?


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> are those black or burg?


Burgundy


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden for BB shell tassels


thumbs up for tassels and argyles


----------



## YoungClayB

I've been waiting to post these in the WFAYWT thread since I ordered them on March 15...arrived yesterday.  
Check out this thread for tons more pics and the backstory on how these PTBs were born.


----------



## Dragoon

That is a GREAT looking pair of shoes.


----------



## WindsorNot

C5 - Great looking tassels!

Mac - Stunning combo and shine as always.

YCB - WOW!


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> I've been waiting to post these in the WFAYWT thread since I ordered them on March 15...arrived yesterday.
> Check out this thread for tons more pics and the backstory on how these PTBs were born.


the long wait is over. enjoy wearing your cigar ptb


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> C5 - Great looking tassels!
> 
> Mac - Stunning combo and shine as always.
> 
> YCB - WOW!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy tassels


----------



## Dragoon

Old, made in U.S.A, Docksides.









The above shoes on a boat getting fish slimed (for "cred" purposes) please ignore all the fashion faux pas.


----------



## The Rambler

YoungClayB said:


> I've been waiting to post these in the WFAYWT thread since I ordered them on March 15...arrived yesterday.
> Check out this thread for tons more pics and the backstory on how these PTBs were born.


beautiful!


----------



## Pentheos

Dragoon said:


> Old, made in U.S.A, Docksides.
> 
> The above shoes on a boat getting fish slimed (for "cred" purposes) please ignore all the fashion faux pas.


On a boat, with socks? Man alive...


----------



## The Rambler

nice fish.


----------



## TheWGP

The Rambler said:


> nice fish.


+1 - with a fish like that in hand you can wear whatever the heck you want!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, nice fish, nice shoes but, acknowledging the realities of Dragoon's captioned comments regarding the character of the shoes, post sliming; (LOL!) should his post be in the "what do you guys do to remove the Oder from your boat shoes" thread(!)?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


>


Great looking bucks, Uncle. Haven't seen you in anything but shells for a while.


----------



## jasonfoote303

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking bucks, Uncle. Haven't seen you in anything but shells for a while.


 Yeah, I didn't know they made white shell bucks.


----------



## alcon

Who made your great bucks?


----------



## maximar

Dragoon said:


> Old, made in U.S.A, Docksides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above shoes on a boat getting fish slimed (for "cred" purposes) please ignore all the fashion faux pas.


I check posts here daily for shells, now we get fish! Did you use the mac method on that? Nice shine!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking bucks, Uncle. Haven't seen you in anything but shells for a while.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

jasonfoote303 said:


> Yeah, I didn't know they made white shell bucks.


alden does not make white shell buck


----------



## mcarthur

alcon said:


> Who made your great bucks?


thank you. bb


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy chukkas six eyelets


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy ptb commando soles


----------



## but_ch

Old Florsheim wingtips.


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> burgundy ptb commando soles


I like these a lot!!


but_ch said:


> Old Florsheim wingtips.


Nice shoes. Welcome aboard.


----------



## aikon

Does anyone know which last the Alden for BB Per. Cap Toes are made on? I'm wearing them today and they are, by far, the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Thanks!

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## joenobody0

aikon said:


> Does anyone know which last the Alden for BB Per. Cap Toes are made on? I'm wearing them today and they are, by far, the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


They're made on the Hampton. The cap toe derby is made on the Snap (which seems to fit identically), if you're looking for an additional shoe.


----------



## aikon

So I could have shoes custom made by Alden on the Hampton last, right? Thanks for the speedy reply.


----------



## joenobody0

You COULD, but it will be expensive. It's hard to get a straight answer from Alden on the cost, but I asked someone at the Alden shop in SF last weekend, and he said it's a $200 up charge. This is the price to have a shoe made on a non-stock last: something like a Hampton/Plaza lasted longwing for instance. 

I would love to get some more Hampton lasted shoes too, but this up charge puts a pair of shell Aldens at ~$800 (and no chance for a discount). I just can't justify this price for Alden quality. If I'm paying that much, it's going to be for a pair of shell Vass, or something like that. 

A better bet would be to talk to retailers that do special make ups: Leather Soul, Alden of Carmel, Leffot (maybe). I know Leather Soul produces a good number of shoes on the Hampton last.

Also, try out the Plaza last. The Alden for BB shell wingtip is made on this last. For me, the fit is equally as good as the Hampton (though it's different for sure).

Hope that helps.


----------



## aikon

Extremely helpful, appreciate your input. I agree that at $800 Alden is not a particular value. That said, I haven't been exposed to shoes that are a value at $800. Even my Darlton tassels and penny loafers, which I love, are not something I would have paid full price for. At $400, they seemed like a worthwhile purchase. Guess I'll have to start thinking about other brands, but then we run into the issue of not knowing which last from Vass or EG is the right last for me.

Good problems to have, as they say


----------



## joenobody0

I also really like the Hampton last, and find the C&J 325 (this is what the Darlton/Marlow are built on) to be very comfortable. Those Darlton's aren't a good value at $400 they are an absolute *steal*! I like my pair so much I'd say they're a good value up to the $500+ MRSP of Alden.

I see you're in NY. Things are much easier for you than me (I'm in SF). Go visit Leffot in NY. Steven can set you up with your EG sizing no problem. From there you can probably extrapolate a Vass size.


----------



## Tonyp

EG 202 last is one of the more roomy lasts whereas the 888 is one the tightest but nicest looking. The 82 is a good compromise.


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> Old Florsheim wingtips.


welcome to the forum. are you wearing argyles?


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> I like these a lot!!
> 
> thank you


----------



## WindsorNot

Tassels. T-Storms in TX and we're back to mid 80's :aportnoy:.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb


----------



## but_ch

mcarthur said:


> welcome to the forum. are you wearing argyles?


Yep. I know, too much black.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Tassels. T-Storms in TX and we're back to mid 80's :aportnoy:.


thumbs up for tassels and argyles. mid 80's look in houston


----------



## Poshak Man

aikon said:


> Does anyone know which last the Alden for BB Per. Cap Toes are made on? I'm wearing them today and they are, by far, the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


I would suggest that you check the archives for the last on these BB Cordovan perforated cap toes or even contact Alden directly. There have been previosu threads on this and I remeber these shoes being mentioned on a last other than Hampton. I have the Alden version on Hampton and they are quite different from the BB Perfortaed captoes. 
Indeed if these shoes are on the Hampton last you will not have to special order these as it is a stock shoe for Alden.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

AE Suede captoes.


----------



## but_ch

AE Ashton. Comfy.


----------



## The Rambler

WindsorNot said:


> Tassels. T-Storms in TX and we're back to mid 80's :aportnoy:.


Nice; beautiful calfskin: I'm not big on tassels, but those look great.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boots


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> thumbs up for tassels and argyles. mid 80's look in houston


I have a renewed interest in Houston weather :icon_smile_wink:.



The Rambler said:


> Nice; beautiful calfskin: I'm not big on tassels, but those look great.


Thanks. I have always loved tassels for some reason.


----------



## Solomander

but_ch said:


> AE Ashton. Comfy.


Ashtons are still my favorite shoes. Nice looking, comfortable. My desert island shoe (though I probably wouldn't wear them there).

Joel


----------



## but_ch

Winthrop "Old Man" style (?) shoes. I wanted to post these to ask the older gentlemen if you had heard of them. Found them in a thrift store, did a Google search for the brand name. All I could find was some ads from the '60's. I get more comments on these shoes than any others. Really, they aren't that becoming when compared to a cap toe or brogue. Strange.


----------



## mcarthur

^^ i am sure our resident expert will provide a history of the winthrop shoe co. what made this style of shoe "old man"? they look good to me with a nice shine and argyles


----------



## but_ch

mcarthur said:


> ^^ i am sure our resident expert will provide a history of the winthrop shoe co. what made this style of shoe "old man"? they look good to me with a nice shine and argyles


I just don't know what to call the style. Split- toe, sans split?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## PeterSawatzky

but_ch said:


> I just don't know what to call the style. Split- toe, sans split?


Apron-front blucher.


----------



## but_ch

Right. Now that I see it in print, I should have remembered that. Thanks.


----------



## Damienos

Not strictly trad?


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs


Wow! Great looking cigar lhs.


----------



## Cardinals5

but_ch said:


> Winthrop "Old Man" style (?) shoes. I wanted to post these to ask the older gentlemen if you had heard of them. Found them in a thrift store, did a Google search for the brand name. All I could find was some ads from the '60's. I get more comments on these shoes than any others. Really, they aren't that becoming when compared to a cap toe or brogue. Strange.


Nothing particularly distinctive about the Winthrop Shoe Co. - around for at least 60 years - except their slightly unusual designs, which is probably what led them to close the business. Winthrop was a division of the St. Louis based International Shoe Company, which looks like the earliest large-scale manufacturer of shoes in the Midwest (started in the 1920s). Apparently in the 1950s, Winthrop made the "official Boy Scout shoe" (https://books.google.com/books?id=X...=3&pg=PA48#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false)

Check out the strange "wing-flo" wingtips
https://books.google.com/books?id=_...s&pg=PA160#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false

More unusual designs from the late 1940s - ghillie split toe?
https://books.google.com/books?id=L...es&pg=PA72#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Wow! Great looking cigar lhs.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Nothing particularly distinctive about the Winthrop Shoe Co. - around for at least 60 years - except their slightly unusual designs, which is probably what led them to close the business. Winthrop was a division of the St. Louis based International Shoe Company, which looks like the earliest large-scale manufacturer of shoes in the Midwest (started in the 1920s). Apparently in the 1950s, Winthrop made the "official Boy Scout shoe" (https://books.google.com/books?id=X...=3&pg=PA48#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false)
> 
> Check out the strange "wing-flo" wingtips
> https://books.google.com/books?id=_...s&pg=PA160#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false
> 
> More unusual designs from the late 1940s - ghillie split toe?
> https://books.google.com/books?id=L...es&pg=PA72#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false


thank you for your research


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs


Very nice, uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Very nice, uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell full-strap


----------



## but_ch

Cardinals5 said:


> Nothing particularly distinctive about the Winthrop Shoe Co. - around for at least 60 years - except their slightly unusual designs, which is probably what led them to close the business. Winthrop was a division of the St. Louis based International Shoe Company, which looks like the earliest large-scale manufacturer of shoes in the Midwest (started in the 1920s). Apparently in the 1950s, Winthrop made the "official Boy Scout shoe" (https://books.google.com/books?id=X...=3&pg=PA48#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false)
> 
> Check out the strange "wing-flo" wingtips
> https://books.google.com/books?id=_...s&pg=PA160#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false
> 
> More unusual designs from the late 1940s - ghillie split toe?
> https://books.google.com/books?id=L...es&pg=PA72#v=onepage&q=winthrop shoes&f=false


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nerev

New John Lobb I purchased yesterday, and the fit is amazing.


----------



## Tonyp

Nerev said:


> New John Lobb I purchased yesterday, and the fit is amazing.


Nice shoes. Where did you get them. Were they a good deal? What style and color is that particular shoe? Is that the 8000 last or the 7000 or ?


----------



## Nerev

Tonyp said:


> Nice shoes. Where did you get them. Were they a good deal? What style and color is that particular shoe? Is that the 8000 last or the 7000 or ?


I got them at the John Lobb Costa Mesa botique, and while I paid $700 (50% off from $1,300) and think it is an amazing deal, I'd be more than understanding if someone found that insane. The above pair are captoe bluchers with a medallion and some broguing. Color wise, it is "chestnut" in the old leather, it has much more of a "marbled" look to it compared to the new Misty leather which seems a bit more flat. I believe the last is 7000 but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Tonyp

VEry nice. Great color for spring and summer. Enjoy.... I don't think it is insane, actually a very good price for Lobb.


----------



## Dragoon

Nerev said:


> New John Lobb I purchased yesterday, and the fit is amazing.


I think they would look better tied so that the bows were cross ways.


----------



## Nerev

Dragoon said:


> I think they would look better tied so that the bows were cross ways.


Yeah, I retied them after I took the picture since it looked like a mess. It is much better now!


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden shell full-strap


good looking shoe


----------



## mcarthur

Nerev said:


> New John Lobb I purchased yesterday, and the fit is amazing.


thumbs up for lobb and argyles


----------



## srivats

Some lovely shoes posted here recently!

I wore these suede wingtip boots today:


----------



## The Rambler

Nerev said:


> New John Lobb I purchased yesterday, and the fit is amazing.


super!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boot


----------



## Tonyp

srivats said:


> Some lovely shoes posted here recently!
> 
> I wore these suede wingtip boots today:


Great looking boot. What make? recent purchase? they look fairly new.


----------



## AlanC

^Great boots, Sri & Mac. I really like the Lobbs, but not a huge fan of that toe medallion.

First outing (for me) for the Alden calf NSTs (via tonylumpkin on the thrift exchange):


----------



## The Rambler

great looking calf; I got an extra nice shirt from TL


----------



## TommyDawg

Classic Footjoy loafers, in cordovan calf. Ebay score for short money, quick trip to the local cobbler, and first wear today. Pics do not do justice (I'm no Mac...).


----------



## WindsorNot

Stunning as always, Mac.

I like the suede, sri.

Interesting toe perfing on those Lobbs, Nerev, and the leather looks excellent.










Sunny and nice outside today, so I went with the lime green socks.


----------



## srivats

Thanks for the comments, all.

Tony, the shoes are charles tyrwhitt. I got them last fall. Color in the photo is close to what I see in person ... very nice nap on the suede too.

Alan, I like those NSTs a lot.


----------



## jasonfoote303

Hey guys,
Has anyone seen a pair of Alden V-tips that were 2 tone (maybe black and tan) on this thread?
I have this vague memory of seeing them here and I can't find them.
thanks!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Tom from Leathersoul Hawaii did a special make up of cigar and black shell V-Tips. Go through the archives on his site and you might be able to find a picture. I'm pretty sure he posted them once or twice, too, but that was a while ago.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Great boots, Sri & Mac. I really like the Lobbs, but not a huge fan of that toe medallion.
> 
> First outing (for me) for the Alden calf NSTs (via tonylumpkin on the thrift exchange):


i like your nst with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

TommyDawg said:


> View attachment 1221
> 
> 
> Classic Footjoy loafers, in cordovan calf. Ebay score for short money, quick trip to the local cobbler, and first wear today. Pics do not do justice (I'm no Mac...).


enjoy wearing. check alanc-hall of fame thread about the procedure


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Stunning as always, Mac.
> 
> I like the suede, sri.
> 
> Interesting toe perfing on those Lobbs, Nerev, and the leather looks excellent.
> 
> thank you


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy cap toes


----------



## eagle2250

AdamsSutherland said:


> Tom from Leathersoul Hawaii did a special make up of cigar and black shell V-Tips. Go through the archives on his site and you might be able to find a picture. I'm pretty sure he posted them once or twice, too, but that was a while ago.


If my memory is serving me well this AM, I believe Alden of Carmel also briefly offered that design and color combination. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Dragoon

Sebago Cayman II.
My 100th post. Do I get the secret handshake now?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy boots


----------



## Beefeater

Dragoon said:


> Sebago Cayman II.
> My 100th post. Do I get the secret handshake now?


Yes, you do. It's call the AAAC Brooks Brothers Corporate Membership. 15% off all BB swag. Check out the clubhouse link on the main forum page.


----------



## but_ch

Old Weyenberg longwings. Found them on shopgoodwill.com for cheap- still new. Breaking them in today. Surprisingly comfy.


----------



## Cardinals5

Not mine, but Logan (Rebel222) over at SF, who is a great guy to deal with, is having a huge sale on Alden shells (all 11.5) and I thought everyone in this thread would appreciate these pictures


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap


----------



## maximar

Cardinals5 said:


> Not mine, but Logan (Rebel222) over at SF, who is a great guy to deal with, is having a huge sale on Alden shells (all 11.5) and I thought everyone in this thread would appreciate these pictures


How does one decide what to wear everyday?

You can buy a car for the price of all these!

Guys! a car or the shoes?


----------



## hmmurdock

Shoes...definitely the shoes.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Mac,

Those Ravello full straps ring my bell.

Ed


----------



## but_ch

mcarthur said:


> cigar indy boots


Those are great! Love the color, and the argyles!


----------



## mcarthur

Edwin Ek said:


> Mac,
> 
> Those Ravello full straps ring my bell.
> 
> Ed


i can agree with that


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> Those are great! Love the color, and the argyles!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels


----------



## but_ch

Friday, 4:00. Almost done.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> cigar tassels


I like them very much ... I will be buying a pair of tassels towards the end of this year.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> I like them very much ... I will be buying a pair of tassels towards the end of this year.


thank you. i like tassels and i began wearing tassels during the eisenhower administration


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> thank you. i like tassels and i began wearing tassels during the eisenhower administration


Handsome tassels, Uncle - and good time to begin wearing tassels. I began wearing mine during the Obama administration  I just purchased mine about a month ago and have been wearing them almost every other day.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Handsome tassels, Uncle - and good time to begin wearing tassels. I began wearing mine during the Obama administration  I just purchased mine about a month ago and have been wearing them almost every other day.


I used to think tassels looked silly. Not anymore!


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> I used to think tassels looked silly. Not anymore!


You'll love your tassels when you get them, Sri. I thought the same thing about tassels in the past, but the Aldens convinced me otherwise.

Congrats on your 1,000th post and welcome to the "Super Member" club :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Handsome tassels, Uncle - and good time to begin wearing tassels. I began wearing mine during the Obama administration  I just purchased mine about a month ago and have been wearing them almost every other day.


thank you. tassels are addictive. use the procedure


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> I used to think tassels looked silly. Not anymore!


you have seen the light


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> You'll love your tassels when you get them, Sri. I thought the same thing about tassels in the past, but the Aldens convinced me otherwise.
> 
> Congrats on your 1,000th post and welcome to the "Super Member" club :icon_smile:


i second cards comments


----------



## AlanC

Early, RL Polo shell Darlton PTBs:










Late, RL Polo tan captoes:


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> cigar tassels


Uncle. Aside from the shoes, I like your new back drops. Way better than the commercial carpet you used to have. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Early, RL Polo shell Darlton PTBs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late, RL Polo tan captoes:


the shoes look good. ptb need the procedure


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## AlanC

^Love the white bucs. Are they Aldens?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Love the white bucs. Are they Aldens?


thanks to good advice from my nephew, i purchased these white bucks from bb


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lhs


----------



## AlanC

Alden spectators


----------



## mcarthur

i like your bucks


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden spectators


very sharp


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> burgundy lhs


There cannot be a better advertisement for unlined BB LHS.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

srivats said:


> There cannot be a better advertisement for unlined BB LHS.


My picture in front of a lake wasn't good enough?

Nice unlineds, Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## srivats

AdamsSutherland said:


> My picture in front of a lake wasn't good enough?
> 
> Nice unlineds, Uncle.


I got distracted by all that water


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


>


enjoy wearing your ptb


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## but_ch

Old Towncraft (Florsheim) gunboats.


----------



## mcarthur

^^ nice b&h


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb


----------



## but_ch

Mcarthur:

Very nice!


----------



## wingman

Almost missed the B&H memo. 
Old Florsheims, semi-new socks.


----------



## but_ch

What is B&H?


----------



## joenobody0

but_ch said:


> What is B&H?


Big and Heavy.


----------



## but_ch

Tomorrow's brown Dexters are even bigger and heavier! Gotta keep the legs in shape!


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> Mcarthur:
> 
> Very nice!


thank you


----------



## YoungClayB

This picture just makes me happy...you simply cant argue with cigar shell and zenith zoysia all in one picture


----------



## Reptilicus

YoungClayB said:


> .you simply cant argue with cigar shell and zenith zoysia all in one picture


No. No you really can't.


----------



## Kravata

My first pair of bespoke shoes ever:
    

and a belt:

 

At first the belt looked not so good, but it turned they both look great with jeans. I'm getting a lot of positive comments lately :biggrin2:


----------



## eagle2250

YoungClayB said:


> This picture just makes me happy...you simply cant argue with cigar shell and zenith zoysia all in one picture


LOL but, wait until after the first frost when (badly paraphrasing a quote attributed to Winston Churchill!), "those cigar shell PTB's will still look quite wonderful, while that zoysia grass will look rather disconsolate, devoid of rich color and offering no comfort to ones eyes!"


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> This picture just makes me happy...you simply cant argue with cigar shell and zenith zoysia all in one picture


looks very nice


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy ptb


----------



## but_ch

Brown (chili-ish) old Dexters.


----------



## but_ch

mcarthur said:


> burgundy ptb


Wow!  Gorgeous.


----------



## but_ch

YoungClayB said:


> This picture just makes me happy...you simply cant argue with cigar shell and zenith zoysia all in one picture


Good pic- great shoes. I love the contrast (grass to shoes, not shoes to pants.)


----------



## wingman

Taking the longwing theme into the weekend, but a little more cas.
Johnston & Murphy tassel longwings


----------



## but_ch

^^ Nice!


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> Wow! Gorgeous.


thank you


----------



## Reptilicus

AlanC said:


> The inescapable conclusion is that mac ran out of shoes to show and somehow tanked the thread. Investigators with shell cordovan sniffing dogs are being dispatched as I type...


Say it isn't so!


----------



## Reptilicus

Mcarthur, I've been copying your Alden loafer images as a color reference since theshoemart's pictures depict color so horribly and my local Alden retailer carries nothing other than Black and Color 8. Am I to understand that Whiskey is actually a darker color than Ravello? Or, maybe I should say more to the brown and less to the red?


----------



## Grayland

Reptilicus said:


> Mcarthur, I've been copying your Alden loafer images as a color reference since theshoemart's pictures depict color so horribly and my local Alden retailer carries nothing other than Black and Color 8. Am I to understand that Whiskey is actually a darker color than Ravello? Or, maybe I should say more to the brown and less to the red?


Whiskey is the lightest color of shell cordovan. I would desribe the color as very similar to butterscotch pudding.


----------



## wingman

but_ch said:


> ^^ Nice!


Thank you.


----------



## mcarthur

Reptilicus said:


> Mcarthur, I've been copying your Alden loafer images as a color reference since theshoemart's pictures depict color so horribly and my local Alden retailer carries nothing other than Black and Color 8. Am I to understand that Whiskey is actually a darker color than Ravello? Or, maybe I should say more to the brown and less to the red?


i am colorblind. ravello is darker than whiskey


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## harvey_birdman

AEs


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy nst


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Mac,

Hah, I am wearing the same shoes as I type. Nst #8 on the plaza last. Mine have the commando sole.

Ed


----------



## mcarthur

Edwin Ek said:


> Mac,
> 
> Hah, I am wearing the same shoes as I type. Nst #8 on the plaza last. Mine have the commando sole.
> 
> Ed


i like the plaza last. i had nickv convert the commando sole to double leather sole


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

YoungClayB said:


> This picture just makes me happy...you simply cant argue with cigar shell and zenith zoysia all in one picture


Absolutely wonderful looking pair of shoes! Congrats!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb


Uncle as usual your shells look amazing! Bonus points for the argyles!


----------



## wingman

Vintage (well, OLD) Magnanni wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Uncle as usual your shells look amazing! Bonus points for the argyles!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion tip


----------



## closerlook

uncle mac, what last are those medalions on?


----------



## srivats

closerlook said:


> uncle mac, what last are those medalions on?


Looks like plaza, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> uncle mac, what last are those medalions on?


i believe the medallion tips are on the plaza last


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst


----------



## maesepedro

I like the look. That would be too warm for the south at this time of year...My whiskey wingtip Allen-Edmonds are crying for a sockless summer.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> whiskey nst


Handsome whiskey NST, Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

maesepedro said:


> I like the look. That would be too warm for the south at this time of year...My whiskey wingtip Allen-Edmonds are crying for a sockless summer.


what difference does the outside temperature make when you go from a/c in home to a/c in auto and a/c in office. enjoy wearing your whiskey wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Handsome whiskey NST, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip


Uncle, I like these very much. Is this pair from Leathersoul?

Between the u-tip and the NST, which do you like better? (I suppose NST)


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Uncle, I like these very much. Is this pair from Leathersoul?
> 
> Between the u-tip and the NST, which do you like better? (I suppose NST)


the utip is from LS
i like them all


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## gman-17

Today: suprsingly good BB boat shoes - perfect for pool maitnenance.


----------



## gman-17

Last week my new Alfred Sargent Lamport Tassel Loafers. Burnished Chestnut is the color. These are beautifully made shoes and you can see more of them on the Sargent Site. You can also read my guest piece there.

https://alfred-sargent.blogspot.com/

Look down the and you can see my guest piece on classic shoes.










Edit: I think that is a great trad look, if I do say so myself. :biggrin:


----------



## gman-17

Also last week - my handgrades in action:









https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/IMG_0016.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Last week my new Alfred Sargent Lamport Tassel Loafers. Burnished Chestnut is the color. These are beautifully made shoes and you can see more of them on the Sargent Site. You can also read my guest piece there.
> 
> https://alfred-sargent.blogspot.com/
> 
> Look down the and you can see my guest piece on classic shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think that is a great trad look, if I do say so myself. :biggrin:


i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Also last week - my handgrades in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/IMG_0016.jpg


good looking wing tips


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lhs


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> burgundy lhs


Thanks for the compliments, Uncle. The wingtip handgrades are beautiful but the tassels are really a hidden gem. The standard model can be purchased off the wbsite for < $350. (Mine were more expensive because they were Premier with the special finish, but it was not a substantial upcharge.)

I just ordered a pair of cigar LHS from Shoe Mart-----delivery to be taken one year from today. Oh well good things come to those that wait.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Uncle. The wingtip handgrades are beautiful but the tassels are really a hidden gem. The standard model can be purchased off the wbsite for < $350. (Mine were more expensive because they were Premier with the special finish, but it was not a substantial upcharge.)
> 
> I just ordered a pair of cigar LHS from Shoe Mart-----delivery to be taken one year from today. Oh well good things come to those that wait.


you will be very pleased with the cigar lhs. why so long?


----------



## gman-17

The shoe mart says they will get a new supply in a year. I am willing to wait but would love to get them sooner. . . . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

gman-17 said:


> The shoe mart says they will get a new supply in a year. I am willing to wait but would love to get them sooner. . . . . .


Call the Alden NYC store and talk to Ralph...tell him the shoemart price and ask him about doing a special order with his store instead. I did this back in March and got the MTO fee dropped from $150 to $50...so I got a pair of cigar PTBs for $660. I was quoted 6 months, but the shoes were ready in 3 months.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lwb


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## KRMaley

These are old ones...

KM


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst





mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs


A couple of beauties, Uncle.


----------



## Tonyp

Chestnut John Lobb Lopez slipons for a casual Friday. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> A couple of beauties, Uncle.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar straight tip blucher


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden burgundy shell tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden burgundy shell tassels


i like your tassels. my tassels are worn with socks


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> i like your tassels. my tassels are worn with socks


Thanks, Uncle. I usually wear socks (except boat shoes and mocs), but there was an outdoor party last night and I didn't want to get too hot.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Uncle. I usually wear socks (except boat shoes and mocs), but there was an outdoor party last night and I didn't want to get too hot.


nephew,
never lower your standards


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs


Not too shabby, Uncle . Love the natural edging on the ravello lhs.


----------



## YoungClayB

AE Kingswood...striped and refinished myself...these 8.5A's on the 7 last are a little too short and a little too wide...I won an eBay auction last night for a pair of hardly worn AE Concords (circa 1990) in antiqued burgundy calf for $15.06!! These were also on the 7 last but they are size 9AA so my hopes are high for a good fit. Its interesting that the 7 last runs so much shorter than the 5 last. Anyways, here is the link to the ones I won last night....will post more pics once I receive them and can clean them up. 

AE Kingswoods:


----------



## ASF

*My Bean Not so White White Bucks*

Today I am quite casual with my pre-1995 LL Bean white bucks that need a chalk dusting.









Regards-

asf


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Not too shabby, Uncle . Love the natural edging on the ravello lhs.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs


Unquestionably my hands down favorite! I want a pair of these so bad! I have been lusting after them since the first time I saw them. Absolutely gorgeous Uncle!


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Walden cg pennies


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Unquestionably my hands down favorite! I want a pair of these so bad! I have been lusting after them since the first time I saw them. Absolutely gorgeous Uncle!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs


Looks fantastic, Uncle!


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs


Uncle: What brand argyles are you wearing these days. Those don't look like Marcoliani. Are they BS in Cotton? Shoes are great I have the same ones.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Looks fantastic, Uncle!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Uncle: What brand argyles are you wearing these days. Those don't look like Marcoliani. Are they BS in Cotton? Shoes are great I have the same ones.


nephew,
thank you
you are correct that the argyles are cotton from bs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs


Wow! Uncle your cigars and whiskey are superb! I always have "LHS envy" when I see them! As always the shine is impeccable!


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Wow! Uncle your cigars and whiskey are superb! I always have "LHS envy" when I see them! As always the shine is impeccable!


thank you


----------



## closerlook

uncle mac,
do you find that your lhs fit snugger than your barrie last shoes?

I have the same cigar lhs.


----------



## YoungClayB

Maiden voyage! AE Concord...circa 1990


----------



## Dragoon

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> you are correct that the argyles are cotton from bs


Who is "bs"?


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

BS= Ben Silver


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> uncle mac,
> do you find that your lhs fit snugger than your barrie last shoes?
> 
> I have the same cigar lhs.


i do not find a discernable different between the van last and the barrie last. the offset is that the barrie last is found on lace shoes whereas the van last is a loafer


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Maiden voyage! AE Concord...circa 1990


nice shine


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

Does Brooks Brothers offer unlined shell LHS loafers in colors other than #8 burgandy or black...or do you have to with the Alden lined models? If Alden is the only, or most often often, source for different colors--where is the best place to find them?


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Ah, summer! Those look as comfy as a pair of socks.


----------



## tiesmith

Saltydog said:


> Does Brooks Brothers offer unlined shell LHS loafers in colors other than #8 burgandy or black...or do you have to with the Alden lined models? If Alden is the only, or most often often, source for different colors--where is the best place to find them?


Brooks Brothers 386 Madison Ave. store had unlined Whiskey shells, call the store directly and ask if they have your size. They were the only store to have them.
Good luck!


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> i do not find a discernable different between the van last and the barrie last. the offset is that the barrie last is found on lace shoes whereas the van last is a loafer


for me, the difference is quite strong, with the van giving less toe room.
as you say however, it might be the laces that keep the foot back in the barrie.

all my best,
cl


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks


----------



## closerlook

leather sol, uncle mac?


----------



## Tonyp

Very nice Uncle. I went by the new LS store on Friday afternoon and they were Closed! They had some electrical problems and the AC wasn't working or something. I will try and hit the store today.


----------



## closerlook

i guess macarthur really does get from sea to shining sea!


----------



## red sweatpants

YoungClayB said:


> Maiden voyage! AE Concord...circa 1990


I love this.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> leather sol, uncle mac?


absolutely right


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Very nice Uncle. I went by the new LS store on Friday afternoon and they were Closed! They had some electrical problems and the AC wasn't working or something. I will try and hit the store today.


thank you


----------



## Tonyp

Went to LS BH yesterday. They have some very interesting Alden shoes that you cannot find anywhere else. E.Green, Cleverly and Lobb. I am torn as they charge alot more for the AC line of Cleverly shoes than I paid direct from George. I wonder if this is the new way George will be selling his line. If so, I think I will find a new line of shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boots


----------



## red sweatpants

May I request some shots of your NST boots? They are #1 on my Fall wish list right now and I'd like to see them in action.


----------



## greekgeek

AE Byron in Navy caf.


----------



## DixieTrad

Simply horrifying.


----------



## closerlook

DixieTrad said:


> Simply horrifying.


oh man.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## The Rambler

greekgeek said:


> AE Byron in Navy caf.


I want to like those ... they're certainly well-made and well-fitting ... the suit is a perfect choice for them ... it's just that my borgeois sensiblities are are recoiling ... no, dammit, I like them!


----------



## red sweatpants

My dog walkers. 5 summers strong.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tips


----------



## topbroker

greekgeek said:


> AE Byron in Navy caf.


Completely awesome.


----------



## greekgeek

The Rambler said:


> I want to like those ... they're certainly well-made and well-fitting ... the suit is a perfect choice for them ... it's just that my borgeois sensiblities are are recoiling ... no, dammit, I like them!





topbroker said:


> Completely awesome.


Thanks gents'!


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

mcarthur said:


>


Mac,

are those the Rockport Perths?


----------



## mcarthur

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Mac,
> 
> are those the Rockport Perths?


they are sperry top sider


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb


----------



## wingman

Allen-Edmonds Kingston Wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

wingman said:


> Allen-Edmonds Kingston Wingtips


nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tip boot


----------



## wingman

^ thks
like your winged boots also


----------



## mcarthur

wingman said:


> ^ thks
> like your winged boots also


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tip


----------



## joenobody0

^^ I love those shoes. I bought a pair on the last order but had to send them back because they didn't fit. Yours are lovely as usual.


----------



## joenobody0

mcarthur said:


> ravello monks


This post drove me to pick up a pair of these and their companion Bluchers in Whiskey Shell. How do you like your pair?


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> ^^ I love those shoes. I bought a pair on the last order but had to send them back because they didn't fit. Yours are lovely as usual.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> This post drove me to pick up a pair of these and their companion Bluchers in Whiskey Shell. How do you like your pair?


you will very pleased with your acquisitions. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

cigar wtb


----------



## The Rambler

Superb, Uncle Mac: as usual, your kicks make mine look cheesey, but here's the old Bostonians I wore to town today


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Superb, Uncle Mac: as usual
> 
> thank you


----------



## wingman

Florsheim Lexington wingtips


----------



## topbroker

Hey wingman, great socks! Love the overall look. I've got the Lexington wingtips too, in black and maroon.


----------



## wingman

^thks...wish I had them in black!!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb


----------



## topbroker

wingman said:


> Taking the longwing theme into the weekend, but a little more cas.
> Johnston & Murphy tassel longwings


wingman, I also like these very much. Some folks in another thread were hating on the style, but to me, these shoes are perfect for the days when I am still feeling like a commercial real estate broker. Every day I wake up and ask myself: What am I today? A banker, a lawyer, a tweedy professor, a corporate raider, an architect, a Southern gent, a golfer, a Forties private eye? Gordon Gekko, Payne Stewart, Tristan Farnon, Archie Goodwin, Alan Ladd, F. Scott Fitzgerald? Then I dress in accordance with that vision.

This does mean I've got a lot of stuff in my closet.


----------



## Centaur

topbroker said:


> Every day I wake up and ask myself: What am I today? A banker, a lawyer, a tweedy professor, a corporate raider, an architect, a Southern gent, a golfer, a Forties private eye? Gordon Gekko, Payne Stewart, Tristan Farnon, Archie Goodwin, Alan Ladd, F. Scott Fitzgerald? Then I dress in accordance with that vision.
> 
> This does mean I've got a lot of stuff in my closet.


Sounds worryingly like multiple personality disorder.


----------



## topbroker

Centaur said:


> Sounds worryingly like multiple personality disorder.


Possibly. But I think it's more of a theatrical personality than anything else.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## wingman

topbroker said:


> wingman, I also like these very much. Some folks in another thread were hating on the style, but to me, these shoes are perfect for the days when I am still feeling like a commercial real estate broker.


Thank you very much. Despite owning many pairs of shoes (thanks to finding many bagains on eBay), I actually don't post on this thread that often because it seems slanted towards having Allen-Edmonds and Aldens (which I generally cannot afford and only own one pair) as a prerequisite for posting. Also I've got feet the size of Alaska, and the old fashioned styles (the wings and narrower toes) suit them the best.



topbroker said:


> Every day I wake up and ask myself: What am I today? A banker, a lawyer, a tweedy professor, a corporate raider, an architect, a Southern gent, a golfer, a Forties private eye? Gordon Gekko, Payne Stewart, Tristan Farnon, Archie Goodwin, Alan Ladd, F. Scott Fitzgerald? Then I dress in accordance with that vision.
> 
> This does mean I've got a lot of stuff in my closet.


Or that you're Sybil, LOL.


----------



## The Rambler

wingman said:


> Thank you very much. Despite owning many pairs of shoes (thanks to finding many bagains on eBay), I actually don't post on this thread that often because it seems slanted towards having Allen-Edmonds and Aldens (which I generally cannot afford and only own one pair) as a prerequisite for posting. Also I've got feet the size of Alaska, and the old fashioned styles (the wings and narrower toes) suit them the best.
> 
> I always enjoy your shoe posts, Wingman: you've got some great kicks! I'm sure lots of us like seeing the other excellent American (and English) makers, past and present. Some may even prefer wearing calf to shell, and want to see our leather well-represented.:icon_smile:


----------



## shandy

wingman said:


> Thank you very much. Despite owning many pairs of shoes (thanks to finding many bagains on eBay), I actually don't post on this thread that often because it seems slanted towards having Allen-Edmonds and Aldens (which I generally cannot afford and only own one pair) as a prerequisite for posting. Also I've got feet the size of Alaska, and the old fashioned styles (the wings and narrower toes) suit them the best.


I love you style and footwear, it harks back to a bygone day which to me is a good thing, not bad!

I too am not a full lover of Shell, never have been, the nearest I have come is the bookbinder finish on one on my pairs of Churches. I much prefer calf, understated and classy and suitible for all occasions I think,
Keep posting please, I find your pictures very interesting indeed! and love to see footwear with a bit of, well, wear!


----------



## The Rambler

topbroker said:


> . Every day I wake up and ask myself: What am I today? A banker, a lawyer, a tweedy professor, a corporate raider, an architect, a Southern gent, a golfer, a Forties private eye? Gordon Gekko, Payne Stewart, Tristan Farnon, Archie Goodwin, Alan Ladd, F. Scott Fitzgerald? Then I dress in accordance with that vision.
> 
> This does mean I've got a lot of stuff in my closet.


I hope you will favor us with a photo now and then, Top: anyone who can draw sartorial inspiration fom Tristan Farnon (surely all three principals are among the most wonderfully costumed characters I've ever seen on tv) has picqued my interest. A Tristan and a Gekko, I'd love to see that :icon_smile:


----------



## wingman

^Thanks, both Shandy and Ram...this size 13D giant appreciates the encouraging words. 
(As it is, I'd like to post the reliable Florsheims I'm wearing now, but the computer at 
the office doesn't seem to have the necessary link to do so. But when I get home tonight...)


----------



## topbroker

wingman said:


> Thank you very much. Despite owning many pairs of shoes (thanks to finding many bagains on eBay), I actually don't post on this thread that often because it seems slanted towards having Allen-Edmonds and Aldens (which I generally cannot afford and only own one pair) as a prerequisite for posting. Also I've got feet the size of Alaska, and the old fashioned styles (the wings and narrower toes) suit them the best.


I have had some excellent luck finding bargains on AEs on Ebay; Aldens are a little tougher, but I have scored a couple of pairs. I also benefited from living in Wisconsin for seven years, just an hour's drive from AE headquarters in Port Washington. I stopped at the "Shoe Bank" there frequently for factory seconds. When they had special sales, I could pick up three pairs for $500, and I did that more than once.


----------



## topbroker

The Rambler said:


> I hope you will favor us with a photo now and then, Top: anyone who can draw sartorial inspiration fom Tristan Farnon (surely all three principals are among the most wonderfully costumed characters I've ever seen on tv) has picqued my interest. A Tristan and a Gekko, I'd love to see that :icon_smile:


Thank you, sir! I will try to see what I can do about posting an occasional photo.

For those who wonder what we are talking about re: Tristan Farnon, he is the youngest veterinarian on the British television series _All Creatures Great and Small_. You are right, all three vets -- Tristan (Peter Davison), his older brother Siegfried Farnon (Robert Hardy), James Herriot (Christopher Timothy) -- are wonderful: wonderful characters, wonderful actors, wonderfully dressed. Davison later played Margery Allingham's detective Albert Campion in another fine series.


----------



## wingman

The long of wing...by Florsheim.
(Tomorrow will definitely be casualer)


----------



## mcarthur

wingman said:


> The long of wing...by Florsheim.
> (Tomorrow will definitely be casualer)


i like both calf and shell. nice b&h


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb


----------



## wingman

mcarthur said:


> i like both calf and shell. nice b&h


thank you
I want to get some teak-coloured LW's like yours


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb


Must admit that I'd never heard of Ravello before I started reading this thread: stunningly beautiful color, especially on those longwings,


----------



## WindsorNot

LWB week is my favorite week of the year. Very sharp looks, all.


----------



## Tonyp

Uncle, it must be cool where you are to be wearing merino wool argyle socks. Great shoes. I love the Ravello, so versatile a color.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Must admit that I'd never heard of Ravello before I started reading this thread: stunningly beautiful color, especially on those longwings,


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Uncle, it must be cool where you are to be wearing merino wool argyle socks. Great shoes. I love the Ravello, so versatile a color.


thank you. i wear wool argyles all year long. i do have sea island cotton argyles


----------



## AlanC

BB bucs


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> BB bucs


thumbs up for argyles and bucks


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> whiskey chukkas


Absolutely incredible Uncle!


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> whiskey indy boots


Wonderful! Are they as comfortable as they look? Say compared to the LHS. I realize we are talking about different animals here...but my Shell LHS are the most comfortable shoes I own and I was just using them as a standard of reference and comparison.


----------



## Saltydog

greekgeek said:


> AE Byron in Navy caf.


Do you know how they compare to the Park Avenue in fit?


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Absolutely incredible Uncle!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Wonderful! Are they as comfortable as they look? Say compared to the LHS. I realize we are talking about different animals here...but my Shell LHS are the most comfortable shoes I own and I was just using them as a standard of reference and comparison.


thank you. these boots fit to me very comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great cigar chukkas, Uncle.



AE Hinsdale


----------



## joenobody0

^ I like those very much. The color has mellowed down to a nice warm brown.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great cigar chukkas, Uncle.
> 
> AE Hinsdale


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover bucks


----------



## XdryMartini

Who is this McArthur I keep hearing so much about?? :icon_hailthee:

Cheers :drunken_smilie:


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Hanover bucks


nice looking bucks


----------



## Saltydog

Who is this McArthur I keep hearing so much about?? :icon_hailthee:


The man we all aspire to be. Ultimate class.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Welcome back xdrymartini. I haven't seen you around these parts in a while.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lhs


----------



## dshell

mcarthur said:


> nice looking bucks


I like those trousers too.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nice looking bucks





dshell said:


> I like those trousers too.


Thank you, gentlemen. Uncle, great looking burgundy lhs - and brilliant colors on the the argyles.


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> burgundy lhs


I love the blending!
Uncle, I checked out this thread everyday for your post. Never ceases to impress me. 
Your going back to the carpet backdrop, though. Your shoes look best on natural exterior lighting. 
Indoor or out, I'm still struggling to achieve the "Mac shine". The leather on my shoes are getting thinner already!
Keep on posting!


----------



## Dragoon

Aldens and my snazzy new Marcoliani cotton socks.


----------



## MrAmbrose

Excellent. What are the shoes, please?



XdryMartini said:


>


----------



## XdryMartini

They were a special Alden run last summer by Tom at LSH.


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> I love the blending!
> Uncle, I checked out this thread everyday for your post. Never ceases to impress me.
> Your going back to the carpet backdrop, though. Your shoes look best on natural exterior lighting.
> Indoor or out, I'm still struggling to achieve the "Mac shine". The leather on my shoes are getting thinner already!
> Keep on posting!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> Aldens and my snazzy new Marcoliani cotton socks.


i like ptb with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap


Amazing ravello full strap's and the argyles really set them off.


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## Got Shell?

Cardinals5 said:


>


Nice, pushing the envelope of casual, but I like it. The well dressed know how to bend the rules in the right ways.


----------



## closerlook

GotShell,
Let's see those Darlton wingtips in action.


----------



## YoungClayB

Newly acquired Church's Chetwynds...wearing them to church (how appropriate!)


----------



## Got Shell?

Not the best pic, but:


----------



## Got Shell?

Not the best pic, but:


----------



## closerlook

^^
excellent.


----------



## govteach51

Saltydog said:


> Amazing ravello full strap's and the argyles really set them off.


Amazing look.


----------



## Got Shell?

Since you liked that one, I'll post another. In my opinion, the Darlton wingtip blucher is the most aesthetically pleasing B&H shoe available today. I prefer its design even over the venerable Alden longwing, even though the Alden has a purer pedigree. I wish Alden made more double soled wingtip bluchers, I like their version very much. It would also allow for the availability of different shell colors.


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## Got Shell?

Cards, nice black shell full straps. I'm needing a pair of those. And sockless, no less!


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> Cards, nice black shell full straps. I'm needing a pair of those. And sockless, no less!


Thanks, GS. They're actually burgundy, but so dark after recrafting that they look burgundy, dark brown, or black in different light. Sockless in the South in July and August is a must.


----------



## Got Shell?

I live in MS and do go sockless sometimes, but I usually wear socks because my feet sweat a lot and I don't want to damage my shells. I may try some gold bond powder as was suggested recently. Was that you who suggested it?


----------



## YoungClayB

Got Shell? said:


> I live in MS and do go sockless sometimes, but I usually wear socks because my feet sweat a lot and I don't want to damage my shells. I may try some gold bond powder as was suggested recently. Was that you who suggested it?


Brookhaven? I was born and raised in Meridian...moved to Charlotte in 2001.


----------



## Cardinals5

Ah, I always figured "the Haven" meant New Haven, CT. It wasn't me who recommended Gold Bond powder, but I've heard plenty say they use it. If I'm doing any kind of serious walking I wouldn't go sockless, but for going from air-conditioning to air conditioning sockless is good for me.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Amazing ravello full strap's and the argyles really set them off.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Not the best pic, but:


looking very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Since you liked that one, I'll post another. In my opinion, the Darlton wingtip blucher is the most aesthetically pleasing B&H shoe available today. I prefer its design even over the venerable Alden longwing, even though the Alden has a purer pedigree. I wish Alden made more double soled wingtip bluchers, I like their version very much. It would also allow for the availability of different shell colors.


that is a good idea


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


>


nice full strap


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas


----------



## Got Shell?

One of my favorites, cigar chukkas.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boots


----------



## dj11r

sperry topsiders today, light camel color is great for casual day with some reds


----------



## Cardinals5

Ultimate Indys


----------



## Got Shell?

Whiskey


----------



## Cardinals5

Some great looking shell the past couple of days, GS


----------



## shandy

YoungClayB said:


> Newly acquired Church's Chetwynds...wearing them to church (how appropriate!)


Beautiful. I have owned the dark brown Chetwynd's for twenty years, they just keep getting better with age!


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> cigar cap toe boots


Awesome boots Uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Awesome boots Uncle!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello monks


Still loving the NST monks, Uncle. They're a bit unusual in a very good way.









Alden burgundy shell tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Whiskey


your whiskey ptb look very good


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Still loving the NST monks, Uncle. They're a bit unusual in a very good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden burgundy shell tassels


thank you
i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## Mike147

babycatcher said:


> ^ Like the grain on those--very nice.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden NST, Whiskey
> 
> Compared to about 2 years ago, when they first came out of the box. A little darker now, but barely noticeable IMHO:


Is there a name for the type of heel stitching on this Alden Shoe? All of my modified last Alden's have the same simple simple stitch up the the back with a small 'cut out' stitch at the top. I'm going to custom order a pair of Cap Toes or Perf Cap Toes (Probably Shell #8) and am considering asking for a different heel stitch if they will consider it. I really like the look of the heel stitching (with extra leather) on the NSTs. Thanks, Mike147


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mike147 said:


> Is there a name for the type of heel stitching on this Alden Shoe? All of my modified last Alden's have the same simple simple stitch up the the back with a small 'cut out' stitch at the top. I'm going to custom order a pair of Cap Toes or Perf Cap Toes (Probably Shell #8) and am considering asking for a different heel stitch if they will consider it. I really like the look of the heel stitching (with extra leather) on the NSTs. Thanks, Mike147


"Foxing" is used to describe the similar, curved heel stitching that differentiates Alden's BB tassels from the "standard" Alden ones.

Cards,

How old are those?

Uncle and GS,

Great showing as usual.


----------



## wingman

Bruno Magli kiltie captoes


----------



## Cardinals5

AdamsSutherland said:


> Cards,
> 
> How old are those?


I'm not exactly sure of their age as I purchased them used, but just after an Alden restoration.


----------



## BobGuam

wingman said:


> Bruno Magli kiltie captoes


Some really handsome looking shoes!


----------



## Cardinals5

Marcoliani otc
Alden for JAB calf tassels


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm not exactly sure of their age as I purchased them used, but just after an Alden restoration.


I love this photo - great perspective for the shoes. Are these the AE Hale? They look fantastic.


----------



## well-kept

Couple of letters missing. They're the Hinsdale. One of the best designs AE has ever made, in my view. And those above look great.


----------



## closerlook

Alden will restore non-Alden shoes???


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> I love this photo - great perspective for the shoes. Are these the AE Hale? They look fantastic.


Thanks, Sri. Well-kept is correct, these are the (no longer available) Hinsdales. They pop-up on eBay occasionally for pretty cheap (mine were something like $40) since they're a not well known shell loafer.



closerlook said:


> Alden will restore non-Alden shoes???


My comment was about the Alden for BB tassels - Alden doesn't restore shoes from other makers.


----------



## XdryMartini

EG Cardiff
Whiskey Shell (still trying to get the McArthur shine)


----------



## Got Shell?

Gents- thanks for the kind words.

Beautiful whiskey EG's, XDry.

Channeling cards, sockless Darlton pennies:


----------



## phyrpowr

Need to learn how to attach pix. Started the day in my new-to-me Alden LHSs, picked up my Orvis Gokey Custom Sauvage Oxfords, wore them to the cobbler to have sole guards put on the former.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Here's my first foray into the "What Shoes Are You Wearing Today" thread!

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/pict4122.jpg/

AE Randolph in black shell cordovan. As you can tell from the sole, they were totally brand new when this picture was taken!


----------



## Cardinals5

XdryMartini said:


> EG Cardiff
> Whiskey Shell (still trying to get the McArthur shine)


Pure dynamite, Xdry. We all strive for the Mac shine, but few have his dedication. I try, but I can never brush the shoes for the full 15 minutes after each wearing.



Got Shell? said:


> Channeling cards, sockless Darlton pennies:


Classic - the Darlton pennies are one of my favorites. Is there a better shoe than shell lhs? I'm dying while I await the arrival of my Alden pebble-grain lhs and Nettleton burgundy shell lhs. In fact, I'm declaring this the (academic) year of the penny!



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Here's my first foray into the "What Shoes Are You Wearing Today" thread!
> 
> https://img810.imageshack.us/i/pict4122.jpg/
> 
> AE Randolph in black shell cordovan. As you can tell from the sole, they were totally brand new when this picture was taken!


Welcome to the thread. How do you like the Randolph in shell?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

They are indeed very nice shoes, probably quite substantial for a penny loafer and black shell is a nice change of pace from color 8 (of which I have 4 pairs). I'll try to post different shoes more often!


----------



## MidWestTrad

First try at uploading so bear with me if this goes haywire. 

J&M Caver wing tips


----------



## wingman

BobGuam said:


> Some really handsome looking shoes!


Thanks!! It's all about eBay!!


----------



## Cardinals5

MidWestTrad said:


> First try at uploading so bear with me if this goes haywire.
> 
> J&M Caver wing tips


Nice, and welcome to the thread. I can't remember seeing any austerity brouges around here for quite some time


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Sanford


----------



## Saltydog

Someone mentioned the "Mac" shine and the dedication it takes to brush for 15 minutes. As I was sweating over my Shell LHS' this weekend I found myself wondering, "Did Uncle mean 15 min. each or for the pair?" I guess the answer is however long it takes to get them right. After 15 minutes on each shoe however--I still did not have the "Mac" shine. They did look much, much better than ever though.


----------



## The Rambler

Salty, I believe Uncle Mac told me once that it takes about 8 sessions before you get that deep shine.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The Rambler said:


> Salty, I believe Uncle Mac told me once that it takes about 8 sessions before you get that deep shine.


I agree that it takes time to build the shine...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/pict4132.jpg/
https://img294.imageshack.us/i/pict4129.jpg/

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/pict4131e.jpg/

Vintage AE MacNeils, from the early 70s or even earlier, as you can tell from the suicide heel.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Salty, I believe Uncle Mac told me once that it takes about 8 sessions before you get that deep shine.


That's a lot of elbow grease! But worth it to look like Uncle Mac's. But...is it 15 minutes per shoe or per pair?


----------



## XdryMartini

Rain in DC today...
Ryder boot
Whiskey Shell


----------



## Got Shell?

Again, nice whiskey! I'd love a pair of those Rider whiskey chukkas. They are about as hard to get as Alden whiskey chukkas!


----------



## wingman

Awesome Ryder boot above.
Meanwhile, Steeple Gate Italian loafers.


----------



## XdryMartini

Cardinal - Great shoes!! Your socks look a bit threadbare though... 










Sunny in DC
Alden gunboats
Whiskey shell


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/pict4137.jpg/

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/pict4139.jpg/

Today's instalment: Vintage Florsheim Imperial in shell cordovan. They are such a neat deep cherry red in real life. I wish my camera could capture them better.


----------



## The Rambler

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/pict4137.jpg/
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/i/pict4139.jpg/
> 
> Today's instalment: Vintage Florsheim Imperial in shell cordovan. They are such a neat deep cherry red in real life. I wish my camera could capture them better.


try a less reflective floor surface - beautiful shoes!


----------



## srivats

AE Brantleys" Love 'em Cards ... they should bring this model back.


----------



## LanceW

Those are beautiful Cardinal!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

The Rambler said:


> try a less reflective floor surface - beautiful shoes!


Thanks for the tip. I'll try to find less shiny floors!

Today: AE Grayson in shell cordovan.

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/pict4145.jpg/

https://img580.imageshack.us/i/pict4143.jpg/

Here's a pic taken outside: finally showing some beauty!

https://img178.imageshack.us/i/pict4146.jpg/


----------



## Dragoon

Haven't worn these to work yet but I'm enjoying them with a Friday afternoon cocktail on the deck.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> AE Brantleys" Love 'em Cards ... they should bring this model back.





LanceW said:


> Those are beautiful Cardinal!


Thanks boys. After the fiasco with the recent bal boot I'm not sure AE is going in that direction anytime soon. I'd love the Brantley in either a dark brown (I know Orgetorix dyed his dark brown) or black. As a dress boot they're just about perfect for me. I'm awfully tempted to dye this pair so I could get more wear out of them, but I never get around to it.


----------



## cecil47

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks boys. After the fiasco with the recent bal boot I'm not sure AE is going in that direction anytime soon. I'd love the Brantley in either a dark brown (I know Orgetorix dyed his dark brown) or black. As a dress boot they're just about perfect for me. I'm awfully tempted to dye this pair so I could get more wear out of them, but I never get around to it.


Don't even think about it, they're a perfect color now.


----------



## srivats

cecil47 said:


> Don't even think about it, they're a perfect color now.


+1000000 ... Just let'em be and they'll become darker with age and wear. You know they will, Cards


----------



## Dragoon

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks boys. After the fiasco with the recent bal boot I'm not sure AE is going in that direction anytime soon. I'd love the Brantley in either a dark brown (I know Orgetorix dyed his dark brown) or black. As a dress boot they're just about perfect for me. I'm awfully tempted to dye this pair so I could get more wear out of them, but I never get around to it.


Don't know about the dye but I have a pair of AE loafers in "Chili" that I polished with Meltonian Dark Cordovan Burgundy Cream and the result is pleasing to me.


----------



## Cardinals5

I know they'll eventually get darker, but it can be tough waiting for that process to happen. Have no fear, I'll never get around to dyeing them.



J&M Aristocrafts


----------



## srivats

Alden #8 PTB - after a polish job today morning.These are 3 years old and have been worn a LOT.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great pics, Sri, of a classic, timeless shoe


----------



## srivats

^ Thanks Cards5  

I gotta take pics of my ravello PTBs sometime. They got plenty of wear this summer.


----------



## srivats

Black Nettleton PTBs (yes, black!) in morning sunlight:










And .... some pics in afternoon sunlight -

Cigar LWB:










Ravello PTB:


----------



## Orgetorix

Vintage Alan McAfee brogues, Target socks


----------



## srivats

Some better pics of my FAVOURITE shoe in my shoe-robe: alden whiskey captoe bals on the aberdeen last. I am not a big fan of the lighter whiskey shade (like my shoes to be darker than my trousers) but these shoes darkening to a beautiful shade of brown, not quite reddish like ravello, but with more yellow undertonses.


----------



## The Rambler

superb - all of them!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The Rambler said:


> superb - all of them!


Agreed.

That whiskey color is especially beautiful.


----------



## well-kept

srivats said:


> Black Nettleton PTBs (yes, black!) in morning sunlight:


100% sure they're Nettletons? They look identical in construction to Hanover PTBs.


----------



## srivats

^ You are right, they are Hanover -- not Nettleton.


----------



## The Rambler

w-k, you again amaze me.


----------



## well-kept

They're beautifully maintained, as are the others. Great selection. 

I have begun to appreciate the subtle quality of black shell, btw. It reflects color and light in its own way.


----------



## srivats

AdamsSutherland said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That whiskey color is especially beautiful.





The Rambler said:


> superb - all of them!


Thanks As and Rambler!



well-kept said:


> They're beautifully maintained, as are the others. Great selection.
> 
> I have begun to appreciate the subtle quality of black shell, btw. It reflects color and light in its own way.


Thank you, well-kept.

Black shell is fantastic, it makes a perceptible difference in look. I am saving for a pair of alden black PTBs.

No secret to maintanence, I simply follow Uncle Mac's method. It works wonders !!


----------



## well-kept

I had a pair of black shell loafers which (perhaps regrettably) I gave away years ago due to stretching. Black shells will begin to show a range of colors and tones if you don't put any black polish on them. My old ones developed highlights of brown and - yes - green. I'm now working on a pair of vintage Florsheim LWB, recently found nos. The more they get scuffed the more I love them.


----------



## maximar

Orgetorix said:


> Vintage Alan McAfee brogues, Target socks


Nice wardrobe. Went to Target (or should I say "Tradget") to get more argyle socks.

Hopefully we get some shots like these or different angles from out fellow tradies!


----------



## srivats

well-kept said:


> I had a pair of black shell loafers which (perhaps regrettably) I gave away years ago due to stretching. Black shells will begin to show a range of colors and tones if you don't put any black polish on them. My old ones developed highlights of brown and - yes - green. I'm now working on a pair of vintage Florsheim LWB, recently found nos. The more they get scuffed the more I love them.


Very interesting to know -- I'll keep an eye out on these Hanovers.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Something here is not like the others...


----------



## Dragoon

AdamsSutherland said:


> Something here is not like the others...


Orgetorix's tailor got one of his pants legs too short?


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Just for my personal knowledge, these Target argyle socks, are they men's or women's? I think I read women on another post? Do they have a more specific brand name?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> Something here is not like the others...


"One of these things, doesn't belong.... "


----------



## AdamsSutherland

WouldaShoulda said:


> "One of these things, doesn't belong.... "


Sometimes I wonder what it's like to wear a pair of shoes with several inches of empty space in the toes.

That's a lie. I just wonder how other people do it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Just for my personal knowledge, these Target argyle socks, are they men's or women's? I think I read women on another post? Do they have a more specific brand name?


The regular argyles (mid-calf) are available in the men's section. The colorful, bright over-the-calf argyles are available in the women's section.


----------



## Orgetorix

Mine are all from the men's department. The brand is Merona (Target's in-house clothing brand).


----------



## red sweatpants

I received these last week from Leather Soul (incredibly helpful over the phone and shipped from Hawaii to New York in 4 days!).

Alden Chromexcel Plaza Wingtip Boot.


















I'm loving the chromexcel so far and the plaza last feels really great. I'm hoping these last for decades.


----------



## red sweatpants

(And yes, those are target argyles.)


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Thanks Cards and Orgetorix.

I'll check Target next time I'm in the US. In the meantime, I'll check Canada's version, Zellers, for Merona branded socks.


----------



## The Rambler

red sweatpants said:


> I received these last week from Leather Soul (incredibly helpful over the phone and shipped from Hawaii to New York in 4 days!).
> 
> Alden Chromexcel Plaza Wingtip Boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the chromexcel so far and the plaza last feels really great. I'm hoping these last for decades.


No reason they shouldn't, and get better and better, to boot.


----------



## srivats

Great boots, Red sweatpants!


----------



## YoungClayB

Alden Cigar 990


----------



## srivats

^ Very nice PTBs!

What socks are those? Love the cream color. Great combination!


----------



## AlanC

Alden chukkas:


----------



## srivats

^ Love it Alan! They are going to be great for Fall wear. 

I need a pair of chukkas, stat.


----------



## fiddler

red sweatpants said:


> I'm loving the chromexcel so far and the plaza last feels really great. I'm hoping these last for decades.


They look great! I was skeptical at first, because of the heavily oiled leather on such an elegant last. What kind of polishing procedure do you plan on using?


----------



## chacend

red sweatpants said:


> I received these last week from Leather Soul (incredibly helpful over the phone and shipped from Hawaii to New York in 4 days!).
> 
> Alden Chromexcel Plaza Wingtip Boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the chromexcel so far and the plaza last feels really great. I'm hoping these last for decades.


Those look great and are the one shoe that has me considering sending back my Whiskey Shell Brooks LHS (blasphemy I know). But the fact of the matter is that I live in a wet climate and the oiled soles and leather my work great here.


----------



## XdryMartini

An old pair of vintage Florsheim Imperials


----------



## Saltydog

Alden Chromexcel Plaza Wingtip Boot.


















I'm loving the chromexcel so far and the plaza last feels really great. I'm hoping these last for decades.[/QUOTE]

Please excuse my ignorance--but what exactly is chromexcel? Is it a type of sole or finish? Btw, those are some really great looking boots!


----------



## red sweatpants

fiddler said:


> They look great! I was skeptical at first, because of the heavily oiled leather on such an elegant last. What kind of polishing procedure do you plan on using?


Thank you. I am new to chromexcel, so I'll have to do some research on how to best care for it. I'm certainly open to suggestions from anyone with more experience.


----------



## red sweatpants

[/QUOTE]Please excuse my ignorance--but what exactly is chromexcel? Is it a type of sole or finish? Btw, those are some really great looking boots![/QUOTE]

https://horween.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/chromexcel®-2/

Thank you. This is about as much as I know.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some great looking shoes & boots up there fellas - keep it up!



AE PAs


----------



## WouldaShoulda

chacend said:


> Those look great and are the one shoe that has me considering sending back my Whiskey Shell Brooks LHS (blasphemy I know). But the fact of the matter is that I live in a wet climate and the oiled soles and leather my work great here.


Rubbers are your friends!!


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Some great looking shoes & boots up there fellas - keep it up!
> 
> AE PAs


Those PAs are great, Cards! They fit you very, very well.


----------



## ar traveler

Long time lurker, first time WFAYWT post...








Bass white bucks, paid $10 for them new almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Dragoon

Ravello chukkas


----------



## chacend

Dragoon said:


> Ravello chukkas


That's Ravello? That has to be the most red ravello I have ever seen. What do you polish with? They look great but they don't look like ravello.


----------



## joenobody0

chacend said:


> That's Ravello? That has to be the most red ravello I have ever seen. What do you polish with? They look great but they don't look like ravello.


They look like the color #8 I've seen on a few pairs of super old stock Florsheims. I think they look great as well.


----------



## Dragoon

They are Ravello. I don't know why they look this red in the picture but the management of Research in Motion will be getting a stern letter from me!


----------



## XdryMartini

Another pair of old Florsheim Imperials. It's Gunboat week!


----------



## dorji

red sweatpants said:


> Alden Chromexcel Plaza Wingtip Boot.
> I'm loving the chromexcel so far and the plaza last feels really great. I'm hoping these last for decades.


Great boots! Got mine a few weeks ago and am eagerly awaiting some cooler weather.:icon_smile:

You own anything in "Barrie"? Same size as "Plaza"?


----------



## WindsorNot

XdryMartini said:


> An old pair of vintage Florsheim Imperials


What maniac came up with the idea of putting a slippery wooden heal on these old stock shoes?! I tip-toe when wearing mine.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Aren't those heels constructed of stacked leather? :icon_scratch:


----------



## WindsorNot

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Aren't those heels constructed of stacked leather? :icon_scratch:


Whatever it is, it's the organic equivalent of teflon.


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Aren't those heels constructed of stacked leather? :icon_scratch:


https://img294.imageshack.us/i/pict4131e.jpg/

Eagle, here are my vintage MacNeils, they have a similar construction to the old Imperials: they both are stacked leather heels. Florsheim had the v-cleat and AE had an "owl's eye" or whatever they call it in the old catalogues. They're not called "sucide heels" for nothing as they can be very slippery on polished surfaces and even carpeting. But you get used to it after a while!


----------



## Cardinals5

Nettleton shell lhs


----------



## srivats

^ Cards, those LHS are OUTSTANDING. Great acquisition!

How does the fit compare w.r.t the alden 986 and AE Hinsdale?


----------



## Cardinals5

I'd rate them 986, Nettleton, Hinsdale. The 986 I have are unlined and so comfortable as a pair of slippers. The Nettletons and Hinsdales are lined, which makes them a bit stiffer. I really like the feel of the Nettletons - firm without being too tight - but I would probably say the unlined 986 are still better.


----------



## eagle2250

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> https://img294.imageshack.us/i/pict4131e.jpg/
> 
> Eagle, here are my vintage MacNeils, they have a similar construction to the old Imperials: they both are stacked leather heels. Florsheim had the v-cleat and AE had an "owl's eye" or whatever they call it in the old catalogues. They're not called "sucide heels" for nothing as they can be very slippery on polished surfaces and even carpeting. But you get used to it after a while!


Amen to that and...thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Cardinals5

Dragoon said:


>


Great pebble-grain loafers. Maker?

Grensons


----------



## maximar

anyone seen uncle Mac?


----------



## Cardinals5

maximar said:


> anyone seen uncle Mac?


Been wondering that myself - usually he pops in even when on vacation. Let's hope he's on a beach somewhere far away from a computer.


----------



## Dragoon

Cardinals5 said:


> Great pebble-grain loafers. Maker?


Russell Moccasin. Considering the cost and wait; they are no great prize, imo.


----------



## Mazama

Dragoon said:


> Russell Moccasin. Considering the cost and wait; they are no great prize, imo.


I hear you, Dragoon. I've worn Russell Moccasin boots/shoes/moccasins more than 30 years - mostly in the mid-70s when I worked at a store that stocked them and and then three purchases more recently. My experience is that a large percentage of what goes out the door at Russell's would be classified as "seconds" of the variety for which the flaw(s) is(are) highly visible. And sometimes with the wrong specifications to boot (no pun intended). The inventory of returns for sale at the factory was huge when I was there four years back.

It's too bad but they (like Quoddy?) are going full bore and raising prices constantly. They're friendly enough when mistakes and poor workmanship are brought to their attention but why should customers have to receive and then complain about obviously flawed merchandise - e.g. missing stitching and large dark glue smears on the most expensive tan leathers - in the first place. Sometimes that "fix" their mistakes by offering complaining customers a huge price cut - 50% for one of my orders that used the wrong materials - to accept the mistake. It's sad IMO, because the designs and materials are excellent but the execution is (I'm being charitable) unpredictable.


----------



## chacend

Cardinals5 said:


> Been wondering that myself - usually he pops in even when on vacation. Let's hope he's on a beach somewhere far away from a computer.


With a pair of Alden Cigar Cordovan Flip Flops on his feet no doubt!


----------



## XdryMartini

Wore these today.
Lobb "Spectators" loafers. The Summer is almost over...


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> Been wondering that myself - usually he pops in even when on vacation. Let's hope he's on a beach somewhere far away from a computer.


does anyone know what the master of alden shells does? is he an international shell-wearing man of mystery?


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> Great pebble-grain loafers. Maker?
> 
> Grensons


am digging the grensons!


----------



## maximar

Mazama said:


> I hear you, Dragoon. I've worn Russell Moccasin boots/shoes/moccasins more than 30 years - mostly in the mid-70s when I worked at a store that stocked them and and then three purchases more recently. My experience is that a large percentage of what goes out the door at Russell's would be classified as "seconds" of the variety for which the flaw(s) is(are) highly visible. And sometimes with the wrong specifications to boot (no pun intended). The inventory of returns for sale at the factory was huge when I was there four years back.
> 
> It's too bad but they (like Quoddy?) are going full bore and raising prices constantly. They're friendly enough when mistakes and poor workmanship are brought to their attention but why should customers have to receive and then complain about obviously flawed merchandise - e.g. missing stitching and large dark glue smears on the most expensive tan leathers - in the first place. Sometimes that "fix" their mistakes by offering complaining customers a huge price cut - 50% for one of my orders that used the wrong materials - to accept the mistake. It's sad IMO, because the designs and materials are excellent but the execution is (I'm being charitable) unpredictable.


Why do they even mess with MTO if they can't even make shoes right?


----------



## Merle

Calpierre Loafers (Italian made)


----------



## camorristi

chacend said:


> Those look great and are the one shoe that has me considering sending back my Whiskey Shell Brooks LHS (blasphemy I know). But the fact of the matter is that I live in a wet climate and the oiled soles and leather my work great here.


 check out those


----------



## Merle

camorristi said:


> check out those


Don't those look a bit feminine?


----------



## Orgetorix

Merle said:


> Don't those look a bit feminine?


They look like the classic work boots that men wore for generations. So no, not to me.


----------



## Saltydog

Merle said:


> Don't those look a bit feminine?


Only if the lady works in the logging industry. You want feminine...velvet slippers.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden pebble grain


----------



## srivats

^ Cards, I love those -- they look great on your feet. The other pics you posted did not show them off as well.


----------



## Saltydog

closerlook said:


> does anyone know what the master of alden shells does? is he an international shell-wearing man of mystery?


More like the Obi-Wan of Shell, argyles, great belts, wonderful hats and other great attire. He is our wise uncle and we both notice and miss his presense and guidance even when he is away for a short time. My wife asked me, "Who is this 'uncle' you keep referring to that I've never heard of in our 37 years of marriage?" He's a classy guy.


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> ^ Cards, I love those -- they look great on your feet. The other pics you posted did not show them off as well.


Thanks, Sri. I think the problem, besides just the pictures, is that I overpolished them at first. I think these will look best when the shine wears off even more and their rusticness becomes more apparent.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## cecil47

XdryMartini said:


> Another pair of old Florsheim Imperials. It's Gunboat week!


----------



## SNB

BB SC No. 8 Tassels


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black calf tassels


----------



## Merle

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden black calf tassels


I love the shoes and the pants!!!


----------



## Merle

My Floris Van Bommel shoes


----------



## Mazama

maximar said:


> Why do (Russell Moccasin Co.) even mess with MTO if they can't even make shoes right?


The same question has occurred to me. Also,why some many different styles which just increases the complexity of the production process. I often consider ordering something new from them. But with the prices now so high - up about 25%-40% from four years ago plus additional charges for items which IMO should be standard on various boot models - plus the aggravation of sorting out errors (again they're always friendly and generally accommodating in trying to make things right) I keep putting it off. My experience of inconsistent quality seems pretty typical based upland hunting bulletin boards where boot problems are discussed. And yet many people rave, in a positive way, about their experiences ordering from Russell.


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## srivats

^Love the cigar indys. How do you feel about the handsewn vamp (the prev. ones had the regular machine stitch)?

Also, how in the world do you not get the usual lighter creases on your shells !?


----------



## Got Shell?

Sri, I haven't had another pair of indies, but the handstitching is a non issue for me. Wanted cigar indies badly so to me thr apron looks great either way. Same thing with blind grommets and speed hooks. I haven't worn these much, need to get them looking more authentic!!!


----------



## Cardinals5

green suede desert boots


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> green suede desert boots


I really like these. Well done


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> green suede desert boots


They look brown on my computer. Do they have an olive tint? Really great looking boots. What's the brand?


----------



## Cardinals5

Saltydog said:


> They look brown on my computer. Do they have an olive tint? Really great looking boots. What's the brand?


They are entirely olive colored - no brown at all in real life. They're the Saks house brand of desert boots (I have no idea who the maker is). Surprisingly, or not, they are much more comfortable than Clarks and the rubber sole doesn't turn black (or at least hasn't over the past six months) and the vamp shows almost no wear. I've been kicking myself for not buying the tan/brown version as well from the Off Saks outlet in Atlanta - they were only $40 at the time and they had tons of sizes available.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

A "two for one" today:

https://img444.imageshack.us/i/pict4189.jpg/
https://img214.imageshack.us/i/pict4186.jpg/

Yesterday' shoe of the day, AE Shell MacNeil

https://img443.imageshack.us/i/pict4199.jpg/
https://img825.imageshack.us/i/pict4200.jpg/

Today's shoe, "The McHale Shoe", captoes made in Canada


----------



## wingman

Allen Edmonds Grayson tassels 
(finally!!)


----------



## anteaks

I am afraid awe best sums up my impression of the footwear in this thread.

Hopefully I am not too far out of place seeking advice for someone looking to move away from ill fitting shorts, t-shirts, and flip-flops to a style much closer to what populates this thread.

Right now I am a slightly older (27) undergraduate student in an area where trad may as well not exist. Sticking out or being perceived as dressing up is not really a concern of mine, but I probably won't be in much more than chinos and ocbds. Where should I start for footwear?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Welcome to the forum Anteaks!

Don't be afraid to browse the "What footwear" and "What clothes" threads regularly so as to give you ideas. If you have questions, get involved in threads and why not start new ones? Also, as the forum has been in existence for a number of years, there's a great deal of info in past threads.

Where should you start for footwear is a pretty broad and personal subject. You'll notice that a number of brands are often discussed on these boards and that others are not (or worse yet, even frowned upon). In your case, budget must be a consideration. You may wish to browse another thread, the trad thrift exchange. Shoes are often available for sale.

You may wish to post this question as a totally new thread with a bit more info (budget, styles, etc.). You'll get more responses for sure.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The last Hazzah!!


----------



## Cardinals5

WouldaShoulda said:


> The last Hazzah!!


I'm right there with you, WS, except my dog is nonplussed by my choice today.


----------



## ar traveler

anteaks said:


> I am afraid awe best sums up my impression of the footwear in this thread.
> 
> Hopefully I am not too far out of place seeking advice for someone looking to move away from ill fitting shorts, t-shirts, and flip-flops to a style much closer to what populates this thread.
> 
> Right now I am a slightly older (27) undergraduate student in an area where trad may as well not exist. Sticking out or being perceived as dressing up is not really a concern of mine, but I probably won't be in much more than chinos and ocbds. Where should I start for footwear?


If you are on a budget and don't mind used shoes, check out thrift stores in your area. If you have 2-3 shops with good selections (Goodwill, Salvation Army, Savers), then you can usually find castoffs with quite a bit of life left in them. Allen Edmonds and Florsheim Imperials are two to look for. It may take about a month of weekend excursions before you find something worthwhile.

I would offer a word of caution to try to be discerning in what you purchase at first. Don't buy something that's _almost_ the right size, because you'll find you don't wear ill-fitting shoes. Also, it may take a while before you can determine what condition shoes are salvageable with a good cleaning and polish and which aren't (tears in creases typically aren't worth it). Also keep in mind that finding a pair of Allen Edmonds with good uppers and wrecked soles is a nice find since you can send them to AE for recrafting at a later date.


----------



## Peak and Pine

That looks like a scene from _The Godfathe_r; does that dog have a body?


----------



## jhcam8

I've been knocking around in these all summer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Peak and Pine said:


> That looks like a scene from _The Godfathe_r; does that dog have a body?


Of course, blood spatters are the dickens to get out of nubuck.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

https://img827.imageshack.us/i/pict4203.jpg/

AE Grayson Shell


----------



## Saltydog

wingman said:


> Allen Edmonds Grayson tassels
> (finally!!)


Graysons are great tassle loafers. Very sleek and the most comfortable I've worn including, (gulp) Alden tassles. I have 4 pairs. Wear in good health. One question, what color exactly are yours? On my computer screen they look dark burgandy or merlot--assuming they are calfskin--but not quite sure.


----------



## Saltydog

Or, on closer inspection, black perhaps?


----------



## wingman

^They are indeed black. As are the socks- which have a strange navy tint on the monitor. Sheesh!! 

I've been wanting Graysons for sometime, but their retail has always been a bit steep for me, so I've been combing the 'net for sales. Also, I wear a 13 and I love how their narrow silhouette shapes my big dogs.


----------



## Saltydog

Beautiful kicks, Wingman. You'll enjoy them for years.


----------



## ar traveler

Probably need some edge dressing, but the flash makes it look worse.


----------



## YoungClayB

AE MacNeils - circa 1992 (Brown Cashmere Grain Calfskin)
Picked these up on eBay for $27...they cleaned up pretty nicely...still waiting on my brown edge dressing to arrive :/


----------



## BobGuam

wingman said:


> Awesome shoes Wingman!


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden shell monks


----------



## srivats

YoungClayB said:


> AE MacNeils - circa 1992 (Brown Cashmere Grain Calfskin)
> Picked these up on eBay for $27...they cleaned up pretty nicely...still waiting on my brown edge dressing to arrive :/


These look FANTASTIC.


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden shell monks


Those are great, Cards5 -- Great acquisition!


----------



## AlanC

PRL Darltons with a Jumper Boot teaser in bad lighting:


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Those are great, Cards5 -- Great acquisition!


Thanks, Sri.



AlanC said:


> PRL Darltons with a Jumper Boot teaser in bad lighting:


No teasing unless you're going to give us a full pic soon (and your new leather jacket too - did you have to send it to have some minor alterations done?)


----------



## AlanC

^I was giving the jumper boots their pre-wear wax polishing. I've been holding off on wearing them until after Labor Day.

I decided to keep the A-1 as is. It will be making its debut soon as well.

Nice shell monks, quite the thrift find.


----------



## Cardinals5

https://img259.imageshack.us/i/adsfafadf004.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Grayland

YoungClayB said:


> AE MacNeils - circa 1992 (Brown Cashmere Grain Calfskin)
> Picked these up on eBay for $27...they cleaned up pretty nicely...still waiting on my brown edge dressing to arrive :/


Wow, I would've paid $28 or even $29 for those! Very nice indeed.


----------



## jhcam8

Another summer standby:










Alden flexwelt unlined PTB in chocolate.


----------



## srivats

^ Great shoes ... I'd LOVE to get a lined version of this shoe. I really like the chocolate suede color.


----------



## jhcam8

srivats said:


> ^ Great shoes ... I'd LOVE to get a lined version of this shoe. I really like the chocolate suede color.


I bought them from Blackbird - maybe they carry the lined.

It seems to me I saw a pr - can't find them, though. Shoemart has a variety of similar: but not exact.


----------



## wingman

Florsheim Imperials (old school)-
heavy as all get out, and I love it!!


----------



## Saltydog

wingman said:


> Florsheim Imperials (old school)-
> heavy as all get out, and I love it!!


Probably a really dumb question...but here goes. Does Florsheim still make the Imperial line? I get the impression that they do not. In the unlikely event they do how extensive is the line?


----------



## wingman

Saltydog said:


> Probably a really dumb question...but here goes. Does Florsheim still make the Imperial line? I get the impression that they do not. In the unlikely event they do how extensive is the line?


Dumb question? Pshaw!! As far as I know, they still do. If you check online, you'll find these under the name "Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor wingtip" (in black, walnut brown, smooth and pebble-grain leathers), but you need to know I got these from eBay for a spectacular deal a year ago, the regular price ($225.00+) would've killed me!!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

For those who might be wondering, "all get out" is the most superlative of all expressions in reference to degree.


----------



## Merle

My first Alden Tassle Loafers


----------



## YoungClayB

srivats said:


> These look FANTASTIC.





Grayland said:


> Wow, I would've paid $28 or even $29 for those! Very nice indeed.


Thanks guys. I am very happy with them. The MacNeil is a very good fitting shoes for those of us with high arches.



Merle said:


> My first Alden Tassle Loafers


Those look very nice.


----------



## chacend

Merle said:


> My first Alden Tassle Loafers


Well Merle, that makes two pair of these wonderful loafers to make it over to the continent. I wore mine today as well. Those would be unlined flex welt Snuff Suede correct?


----------



## The Rambler

Town View double sole moccasins. Pure comfort right out of the box. Hand made by a (literally) mom-and-pop company in Dexter ME of all USA components. This is the deerskin lined model ($89, ppd, unlined is $79, Moosehide $89).


----------



## chacend

Rambler,

Could these be worn around town, or are the soles not made for that?


----------



## The Rambler

They're not really made for extended walks on pavement (though they don't need to be babied, either).


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Town View double sole moccasins. Pure comfort right out of the box. Hand made by a (literally) mom-and-pop company in Dexter ME of all USA components. This is the deerskin lined model ($89, ppd, unlined is $79, Moosehide $89).


Those look great (and arrived for your trip!) - looks like much better leather than my Bean bison leather slippers. I'll have to hint to the wifey that I need a pair for Christmas


----------



## The Rambler

yes, I might have to try sneaking up on a buffalo. they would make an excellent Christmas present.


----------



## Saltydog

Great looking shoes Merle!


----------



## closerlook

chacend said:


> Well Merle, that makes two pair of these wonderful loafers to make it over to the continent. I wore mine today as well. Those would be unlined flex welt Snuff Suede correct?


Where are you guys getting these snuffs?


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> Where are you guys getting these snuffs?


They're on the Alden SF website under "casual shoes"


----------



## Merle

chacend said:


> Well Merle, that makes two pair of these wonderful loafers to make it over to the continent. I wore mine today as well. Those would be unlined flex welt Snuff Suede correct?


Thanks, they are light brown flex welt suede.

Something like these ones:


----------



## chiamdream

Finally ditched the yellow/brown laces that came with my Eastland bluchers and replaced them with some leather ones - I prefer 'em.


----------



## chacend

Cardinals5 said:


> They're on the Alden SF website under "casual shoes"


Not that I've ever seen.

Mine were a special make up by Alden DC, I bought the last pair a few months ago for....sit down...$100.


----------



## Cardinals5

chacend said:


> Not that I've ever seen.
> 
> Mine were a special make up by Alden DC, I bought the last pair a few months ago for....sit down...$100.


Wow! Great price for Alden suede tassels. I was just referring generally to some of Aldens suede models of which there are several under "casual shoes", but after checking I see that the snuff suede tassels are indeed not on their website. I like a lot of the different Alden models, but wish there was a website/list somewhere so we could see all of the special models by different shops.

Today's shoes - Hanover LB Sheppard shell longwings


----------



## Dragoon

Leydon last PTB. The more I wear these the more I like them, very comfy.


----------



## joenobody0

Dragoon said:


> Leydon last PTB. The more I wear these the more I like them, very comfy.


How do you find the Leydon fits? I'm starting to wonder if I'll never be able to wear the Barrie due to the relatively small heel/forefoot width decrease. Does the Leydon have a similarly wide heel relative to the forefoot?


----------



## Dragoon

joenobody0 said:


> Does the Leydon have a similarly wide heel relative to the forefoot?


Based on a *very* small sample; I would say that the Leydon is slightly less roomy in the heel than the Barrie.


----------



## closerlook

sf here i come!


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> They're on the Alden SF website under "casual shoes"


don't see them : (


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> don't see them : (


sorry, closerlook - I was wrong. Chacend purchased his unlined snuff suede tassels through Alden DC. Apparently Alden DC had those made as a special order and they're not generally available.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

https://www.drmartens.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=12309601

But mine are old & a darker & shinier oxblood.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden pebble-grain


----------



## WindsorNot

Florsheims and Bill's cotton poplin. Are poplin trousers too casual to wear in an office environment? Being casual Friday, I do not particularly care!


----------



## jasonfoote303

Alden fans, Please check out my new Alden blog: The Agatine Eyelet

https://theagatineeyelet.wordpress.com/

This will be a place for me to share my obsession for Aldens with the world. My observations on styles and trends, resources for care and maintenance, pictures, opinions, interviews with key players, etc.

I hope you like it and please pass it on if you do.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

EG Asquith


----------



## Cardinals5

AE pebble-grain MacNeils


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black shell lhs


----------



## WindsorNot

Slick looking shoes, AlanC. One last hurrah for the reds, C5


----------



## mczewd

Allen Edmond Newport slip-ons in well-worn chili calfskin.


----------



## mczewd

*End of Summer*

And got in one last wearing of the Cheaney spectators before Labor Day.


----------



## mczewd

*Allen Edmonds Merlot Shoe Polish Question*

I really like my Park Avenues in the merlot color. I've been using the AE merlot shoe cream, but want to get a higher gloss shine. Does any one know what color wax would work here? I'm thinking cordovan, perhaps, but do not want to miss the color by too much and botch the natural color.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim captoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Strikingly handsome...and they pair so well with the argyle socks! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Saltydog

Indded...those are absolutely great looking shoes and the socks really set them off. I've discovered in my time on the forum how much the right socks can highlight and bring out the beauty in a beautiful pair of shoes. This after years of wearing navy, black and brown. Now, due to swelling in one of my ankles as a result of heart surgery, I am consigned to support or compression socks and they only basically come in one of those three bland colors plus gleaming white. If you can wear good looking socks--count yourself more fortunate than you might think!


----------



## joenobody0

Saltydog said:


> Indded...those are absolutely great looking shoes and the socks really set them off. I've discovered in my time on the forum how much the right socks can highlight and bring out the beauty in a beautiful pair of shoes. This after years of wearing navy, black and brown. Now, due to swelling in one of my ankles as a result of heart surgery, I am consigned to support or compression socks and they only basically come in one of those three bland colors plus gleaming white. If you can wear good looking socks--count yourself more fortunate than you might think!


Can you wear regular socks over the compression sock?


----------



## Saltydog

joenobody0 said:


> Can you wear regular socks over the compression sock?


I think that would be a bit thick for my shoes...and hot in the summer. I've had other's offer that suggestion and I thank you for your concern. I find I can wear regular socks a half day or so without any swelling. Travel Smith makes some patterned compression socks--but they are super expensive.


----------



## mczewd

Black Gravati Peccary slip ons


----------



## Tonyp

Alden Cigar LHS


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

A couple selections from a few days ago:

AE Saratoga, vintage late 80s, in Walnut.

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/87519841.jpg/

BB tassels in black calf

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/46329425.jpg/


----------



## chacend

Those look great, have to add one more to the wish list!


----------



## Cardinals5

chacend said:


> Those look great, have to add one more to the wish list!


They're even more comfortable than I expected - truly slipperish right out of the box. More comfortable than Quoddys. I love to try a suede tassel on the flex welt. Was the unlined version you bought on the flex welt?


----------



## mczewd

*Two Days Worth*

Church Salisbury

C&J Chalfont


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial gunboats


----------



## Tonyp

C&J for RL Black calf Darlton, Maiden Voyage today.


----------



## jhcam8

BB PTB no. 8 shell


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Cardinals5,

Are those suede loafers made by Alden? Lined or unlined? Van last? Where did you buy them?

You can tell from my questions that I really like them.


----------



## Cardinals5

The suede loafers are made by Alden. They're the flex welt unlined Alden snuff suede lhs on the Van last with an oiled leather sole (comes in tan, snuff, and dark brown suede). There is some confusion because there's also a Copply-lasted suede lhs available through BB and others, but only in dark brown. The model of the snuff suede lhs on the van last is 6243F (https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=118)


----------



## but_ch

In response to Cardinal5's post. Bostonian (USA) B&H.


----------



## Cardinals5

but_ch said:


> In response to Cardinal5's post. Bostonian (USA) B&H.


Nice! Thanks for pitching in - and nice Target argyles. I think about half the forum raided Target for those.


----------



## but_ch

Target argyles= Targyles!


----------



## tiesmith

Speaking of argyles, has anyone any information on Mac?


----------



## Cardinals5

tiesmith said:


> Speaking of argyles, has anyone any information on Mac?


He checked on the forum about a week ago - the membership list mentions the last time everyone looked at the forum.


----------



## The Rambler

That's good news, Cards. You are a master detective.


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


>


Park Avenues?


----------



## mczewd

*Gravati Split Toe Bluchers*


----------



## wingman

Stretching work casual into Monday- just this once... 

Allen Edmonds Kingston wingtip oxfords
Marcoliani argyles


----------



## MidWestTrad

Nettleton Tassle loafers off of Etsy.


----------



## but_ch




----------



## TheWGP

Hrmm, this photo from my Droid, which usually does pretty well, didn't turn out well. I blame the carpet and the color balancing... will have to play around with that.

Oh, and they're cigar - not that you can tell from the photo! Also, this reminds me to look at my socks a little more closely to verify their color tomorrow... eek.


----------



## chacend

Cardinals5 said:


> They're even more comfortable than I expected - truly slipperish right out of the box. More comfortable than Quoddys. I love to try a suede tassel on the flex welt. Was the unlined version you bought on the flex welt?


Yes it is.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Yesterday's selection: AE MacNeil in shell cordovan

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/37572963.jpg/

Today's selection : AE Randolph in black shell cordovan

https://img375.imageshack.us/i/13714555.jpg/


----------



## Mr.K

Aldens


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden shell cordovan longwings


----------



## mczewd

*monks*

Gravati monk straps in dark brown Peccary, with VK Nagrani socks.


----------



## wingman

Johnston & Murphy captoes w/Stacy Adams TNT sheers


----------



## eagle2250

Mr.K said:


> Aldens


Very nice Mr.K. Consider expanding your collection to include a pair of those Alden flex-welt chukkas in the rust suede! Great look for the fall months! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black shell lhs


----------



## tntele

Mr.K said:


> Aldens


Is this the unlined Flex Welt w/ leather sole?


----------



## AAF-8AF

Haven't posted for a while, but I've still been enjoying seeing all the postings. Alden Cigar NST today.

Marc


----------



## Mr.K

tntele said:


> Is this the unlined Flex Welt w/ leather sole?


 That is it. They are so comfortable and light. Great for long days on my feet.


----------



## Mr.K

Flex Welt In Dark Drown Today


----------



## WindsorNot

Ready to kick off Fall last weekend with the Alden navy suede PTB.


----------



## WindsorNot

Alden #8 LWB.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

WindsorNot said:


> Alden #8 LWB.


Beautiful longwings, WindsorNot, and I like the straight lacing, but are they tied in a granny knot? If so, you'll find that a square knot both looks better (the knot will lay across the shoe) and will be more secure.

Not to single you out, I noticed a couple others doing the same knot^^. Just a tip...if you go over from the left to start the knot, then go over from the right with the bow to finish it. It will feel awkward at first, but you'll be pleased with the improvement.


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell tassels


----------



## mczewd

Gravati PTBs in black Peccary


----------



## red sweatpants

AAF-8AF said:


> Haven't posted for a while, but I've still been enjoying seeing all the postings. Alden Cigar NST today.
> 
> Marc


Great looking shoes!


----------



## Mr.K

WindsorNot said:


> Ready to kick off Fall last weekend with the Alden navy suede PTB.


Those look great. I had to order mine, since I wear a 5.5E in the Barries last. Now just need to wait the 5 or 6 months for them to get made.


----------



## WindsorNot

Mr.K said:


> Those look great. I had to order mine, since I wear a 5.5E in the Barries last. Now just need to wait the 5 or 6 months for them to get made.


I initially thought I'd take an E width but ended up with the D and no complaints. That 6 month wait time was too much for me .


----------



## WindsorNot

AlanC: Nice looking tassels
AAF: Excellent choice on the Cigar. Any tips on where to find a matching cigar belt on the cheap?


----------



## jhcam8

While nice, some of the offerings seem to be veering away from the Trad, imo.


----------



## mczewd

jhcam8 said:


> While nice, some of the offerings seem to be veering away from the Trad, imo.


You are correct, jhcam8. I'll leave the Italian jobs off. I have others that are more in line with the trad topic of this thread; I'll post when I wear them.


----------



## red sweatpants

Recently thrifted Hanover longwings


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## AAF-8AF

WindsorNot said:


> AAF: Excellent choice on the Cigar. Any tips on where to find a matching cigar belt on the cheap?


To match Cigar on the cheap I can only make the obvious suggestion of keep looking until you find enough of a match in a leather less exotic than shell. I scored a real Cigar shell belt from ShoeMart when they had them, so I'm not looking, and it certainly wasn't cheap.


----------



## hsc89

AAF-8AF said:


> To match Cigar on the cheap I can only make the obvious suggestion of keep looking until you find enough of a match in a leather less exotic than shell. I scored a real Cigar shell belt from ShoeMart when they had them, so I'm not looking, and it certainly wasn't cheap.


Brooks Brothers has a calf dress belt in a dark brown (with a silver buckle) that is very, very close and pretty reasonable, particularly when on sale. Not the finest quality leather, mind you, and a bit thin, but I find it matches up well with my cigar tassels.


----------



## WindsorNot

hsc89 said:


> Brooks Brothers has a calf dress belt in a dark brown (with a silver buckle) that is very, very close and pretty reasonable, particularly when on sale. Not the finest quality leather, mind you, and a bit thin, but I find it matches up well with my cigar tassels.


Would this be it: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=852168&Parent_Id=228&default_color=Brown


----------



## hsc89

WindsorNot said:


> Would this be it: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=852168&Parent_Id=228&default_color=Brown


I think so, however, I will double check the model number when I get home (hopefully _very_ soon) and report back.


----------



## mczewd

Church Rhyder III


----------



## but_ch

Minnetonka mocs.


----------



## Cardinals5

J&M Aristocrafts


----------



## wingman

^Nice to see some J&M love on this board.


----------



## WindsorNot

Alden black LWB.


----------



## Orgetorix

Polo cognac shell U-tips


----------



## Saltydog

AE Strands (Walnut) still learning to post...sorry for the small size. Just click on picture for a closer look. I'll do better next time.


----------



## wingman

Great brogue caps, Salty!! Love the color. 

Meanwhile-- Florsheims, nicely polished when they arrived. Thought I'd dress up some olive khakis:


----------



## mczewd

C&J Malverns


----------



## Saltydog

^^^^^
Thanks Wingman. Are your shoes #8 cordovan? Hard to tell on my monitor. You mention the trousers are olive, but they look tan...so I'm thinking my color resolution may be off a bit. Good looking shoes at any rate!


----------



## wingman

^^^The trousers do photograph tan with the flash, but in natural light they are a tad darker and oliver (sp?). I didn't like my natural light pix; the shoes looked muddy, LOL. 

I PM'd you an answer on the other question.


----------



## well-kept

The above Florsheim's look like black CG calf to me, the well made older ones.


----------



## Dragoon

Preliminary trial run after work. These are going to catch a beating this winter.


----------



## The Rambler

That's a man's shoe, there, Dragoon: I predict you're gonna love 'em.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1. Very nice Dragoon! Indeed, I have enjoyed mine over a course of many, many miles..."those shoes were made for walking!"


----------



## Saltydog

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> +1. Very nice Dragoon! Indeed, I have enjoyed mine over a course of many, many miles..."those shoes were made for walking!"


Look great...look like they would wear great. What are they?


----------



## Dragoon

Saltydog said:


> Look great...look like they would wear great. What are they?


Alden all weather walkers. Sometimes referred to here as "AWW".


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## WindsorNot

Dragoon, nice catch! Must be nice in your ivory tower with your AWWs and your wooden deck . Those are on my long-term list.









AEs w/ second _wool sock wearing_ of the season! (I promise to get a better camera soon)


----------



## Dragoon

WindsorNot said:


> Dragoon, nice catch! Must be nice in your ivory tower with your AWWs and your wooden deck . Those are on my long-term list.


Indeed it is! I didn't want to rub it in by mentioning I had slipped away from work an hour early and was enjoying a fine Kentucky Bourbon in the company of my loyal hounds. Life is good. : )


----------



## WindsorNot

^ .


----------



## TheWGP

An odd day, but I wanted to try out the Fair Isles I got from a forum member! Also, as an aside, I could see myself wearing the whiskey monks in the winter much easier than other shoes in light shell. Then again, I'd wear whiskey longwings if I had 'em!


----------



## Cardinals5

Wow! Those whiskey monks do look great. Usually I think the whiskey shell is too light for most things, but I love those. I wish Uncle Mac would return and post more pics of his ravello NST monks, which I thought were one of Aldens best recent offerings.


----------



## fiddler

It was slightly frosty today. 
Alden wing tip boot.


----------



## phyrpowr

A little moist here, so my $80 Florsheim shell LWBs are getting a flexing


----------



## Trip English

First post on this thread. First pair of shells. It's all downhill from here...


----------



## well-kept

^ Those look like an excellent fit. Wear them in good health, for many years.


----------



## chacend

Trip English said:


> First post on this thread. First pair of shells. It's all downhill from here...


Brooks?


----------



## Trip English

Yep. Butter soft.


----------



## closerlook

It is indeed all down hill from here, no turning back. I have *duplicate pairs *of certain shells! This was not really intentional, as certain circumstances arose that made it possible at an excellent price.

be careful.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> First post on this thread. First pair of shells. It's all downhill from here...


Got my first shells (identical to yours) back in May. Got a pair of Whiskey Alden for BB unlined LHS this month. Addicting. Get a couple of new horse hair brushes...and prepare for regular workouts. Worth every minute and they do indeed feel even better with time.


----------



## brownie

Trip, I well remember a couple of years ago when I took the plunge and purchased my first shells. You'll enjoy and don't feel you're heading "down hill." Brownie


----------



## TheWGP

closerlook said:


> It is indeed all down hill from here, no turning back. I have *duplicate pairs *of certain shells! This was not really intentional, as certain circumstances arose that made it possible at an excellent price.
> 
> be careful.


+1 - but don't be afraid to get dupes if you'll wear them!

Today for me brings out a new toy finally after the rain:


----------



## eagle2250

Not surprisingly, today I am wearing a pair of Quoddy Trail Malliseet Bluchers , in navy chromexcel with red gum soles! Quoddy's never seem to require any breaking-in!


----------



## phyrpowr

Really do need to connect to a pix-loadiong site. Wearing my new Alden "George" boots ( #8 shell chukkas with monkstrap closure) from ShoeMart, very comfortable right out of the box


----------



## red sweatpants

Shell chukkas with a monkstrap closure?

www.photobucket.com, asap

;0)


----------



## AlanC

ET Wright by Sanders & Sanders


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

phyrpowr said:


> Really do need to connect to a pix-loadiong site. Wearing my new Alden "George" boots ( #8 shell chukkas with monkstrap closure) from ShoeMart, very comfortable right out of the box


What are you doing with my boots anyway? Better send 'em on this way, pronto.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Just in from Leather Soul: Alden #8 shell unlined PTB on the flex sole. These take about five minutes to break in :icon_smile:

It's been a little while since I've bought a new pair of #8 shells, and it seems the color is starting out much darker than it used to.


----------



## Tonyp

AAF-8AF said:


> Just in from Leather Soul: Alden #8 shell unlined PTB on the flex sole. These take about five minutes to break in :icon_smile:
> 
> It's been a little while since I've bought a new pair of #8 shells, and it seems the color is starting out much darker than it used to.


Those are very nice. I think the single flex sole is the best and most comfy. I have that shoe in natural suede with the single flex. It is very easy to break in.


----------



## erbs

AAF- are those PTBs on the Barrie last?


----------



## Tonyp

*IMG for bulletin boards & forums*


----------



## Tonyp

*IMG for bulletin boards & forums*

? Full siz


----------



## CrackedCrab

Tony you need the full IMG link from Photobucket.
Make sure when you copy it it is the entire text of the link. Make sure you are copying the text inside the little box, not the words outside the box which it looks like you did.
Saint Crispins shell saddle brogues with Incotex whipcords today.


----------



## Tonyp




----------



## Saltydog

^^^^^^^
Great looking shoes Tonyp. They look very similar to my AE Randolphs, but the toe looks a bit more like Aldens. Gotta know what they are?!


----------



## Ahheck01

AlanC said:


> ET Wright by Sanders & Sanders


 Absolutely love those.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Tonyp said:


> Those are very nice. I think the single flex sole is the best and most comfy. I have that shoe in natural suede with the single flex. It is very easy to break in.


I have them in tan suede as well. Super nice and comfy.



erbs said:


> AAF- are those PTBs on the Barrie last?


Yes, on the Barrie.

- Marc


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> ET Wright by Sanders & Sanders


Every time you wear these, I still kick myself for missing out on that sale.


----------



## Orgetorix

Polo shells


----------



## erbs

Those look great. Are the C&J?


----------



## Orgetorix

erbs said:


> Those look great. Are the C&J?


Thanks. I believe so, but I'm not completely sure. The writing on the inside is pretty faded, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## TheWGP

Mahogany shell LHS today. Unfortunately scuffed the right vamp this morning, that will be fun to brush out...


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great looking loafters, TheWGP


----------



## Tonyp




----------



## Tonyp

They are Alden Ravello Shell Full Strap Penny. I am just getting the hang of posting pictures after all this time. I will get the shoe info added to my pictures as well. 

I just posted a pair of John Lobb 2004 in museum calf tan. on the 8000 last.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

TheWGP said:


> Mahogany shell LHS today. Unfortunately scuffed the right vamp this morning, that will be fun to brush out...
> 
> Actually, WGP, this will likely buff right out. You can start out with a horse hair brush and finish it off with a soft polishing cloth. The scuff will magically disappear. Do post an "after pic" if you can.


----------



## TheWGP

Yeah, I've encountered similar scuffs before. Just annoying if it's too deep, takes quite some work to get rid of - but I've never failed to make one go away! It's also annoying because I've only worn these shoes a handful of times - no more than 5 - and they're literally irreplaceable so I'm trying to be careful just a bit!

Tonyp, 
Nice choice with the ravello full straps - an uncommon model to be sure! Those Lobbs in museum calf look amazing, though - the English makers do have a way with calfskin leathers that's so tantalizing!


----------



## amar ezzahi

The Lobb are beautiful!


----------



## Benson

https://img810.imageshack.us/i/photoon20101005at1638.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

TheWGP said:


> Mahogany shell LHS today. Unfortunately scuffed the right vamp this morning, that will be fun to brush out...


is your right shoe much bigger than the left?


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## AlanC

^Snazzy monks--what are they?


----------



## Orgetorix

BB by C&J pebblegrain split-toe bluchers


----------



## PeterW

Benson said:


> https://img810.imageshack.us/i/photoon20101005at1638.jpg/


Love the boots and the scene out the window. Where's that?


----------



## DocVenture

^^^Like the socks, also.


----------



## jhcam8

^^^^ How about the pants?


----------



## DocVenture

The pants seem nice too. Hard to tell their color with the lighting and the "noise" but the cuffs are pretty swell.

While we're at it that's a pretty classy window frame as well. The whole picture is firing on all four cylinders. :tongue2:


----------



## Tonyp

AOC, Shortwing Bluchers, Leydon last, Commando Sole, Shell #8.
Raining in So. Cal for past three days.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> ^Snazzy monks--what are they?


Santoni. Not usually a fan of Italian shoes, but I do like the idea of a "sleek" monk.


----------



## Benson

PeterW said:


> Love the boots and the scene out the window. Where's that?


Thanks, the boots are Charles Tyrwitt (sp?), and the scene is on a campus in a small village in upstate NY.



DocVenture said:


> ^^^Like the socks, also.


Thanks, socks are Marcoliani Brown (they call them coffee) wool OTC


jhcam8 said:


> ^^^^ How about the pants?





DocVenture said:


> The pants seem nice too. Hard to tell their color with the lighting and the "noise" but the cuffs are pretty swell.
> 
> While we're at it that's a pretty classy window frame as well. The whole picture is firing on all four cylinders. :tongue2:


 Thanks. Orvis lightweight flannels, mid-gray.


----------



## CrackedCrab

_AOC, Shortwing Bluchers, Leydon last, Commando Sole, Shell #8.
Raining in So. Cal for past three days.[/QUOTE] _

Hey Tony those^^ are nice. I have AOC Aldens also today, Plaza Last, 6 eye, commando sole.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## closerlook

Tonyp said:


> AOC, Shortwing Bluchers, Leydon last, Commando Sole, Shell #8.
> Raining in So. Cal for past three days.


I am selling these exact shoes on the sales forum. just an fyi.


----------



## WindsorNot

Please ignore the green tint.


----------



## cecil47

Hanover shell LWB and poor photography, as usual.


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton


----------



## wingman

Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor (sp?) wingtips


----------



## CrackedCrab

Edward Green Dover:


----------



## TheWGP

closerlook said:


> is your right shoe much bigger than the left?


LOL no - though looking at the photo I can see how it looks that way. I think it's just the angle and I probably had the heels at slightly uneven positions.

No photo today, but I wore BB unlined #8 LHS (the good pair, we went out for lunch!)


----------



## AlanC

Alden NST


----------



## WindsorNot

Taking a cue from AlanC with the pebble grain LWB.


----------



## davemx66

Are these the John Lobbs? They're what I'd call perfection...


----------



## davemx66

Tonyp said:


>


I was talking about these


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Alden NST


I need a pair of those.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black shell lhs



mcarthur said:


> ravello monks


I'm quoting Uncle Mac's ravello NST monks today not only because they're a beautiful pair of shoes, but also because he hasn't posted in almost two months and I want to say our thoughts and prayers are with him whatever he's doing and hope that he'll return soon.


----------



## AlanC

^Amen!

Maybe he's been doing a shoe inventory.



Cardinals5 said:


> I need a pair of those.


Those came from tonylumpkin on the thrift exchange. I'd long wanted a pair in that color.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> Those came from tonylumpkin on the thrift exchange. I'd long wanted a pair in that color.


They're great shoes. I had a pair that didn't fit quite right, so I ended up selling them.

Why do yours bulge out around the instep like that?


----------



## Tonyp

Alden for BB Thom Brown Collection. Black Shell cordovan LWB Grant last. They are a little different in that they are on the Grant last instead of the Barry and they have a piece shoe lace sewn in the back as a loop so you can hang the shoes on a hook? A Thom Brown thing I suppose.


----------



## Tonyp

These are John Lobbs 2004. I got them 3 years ago on sale for 50% off. They are one of my favorite shoes.


----------



## closerlook

Tonyp said:


> Alden for BB Thom Brown Collection. Black Shell cordovan LWB Grant last. They are a little different in that they are on the Grant last instead of the Barry and they have a piece shoe lace sewn in the back as a loop so you can hang the shoes on a hook? A Thom Brown thing I suppose.


can you compare the grant last fit to the barrie? same size?


----------



## hookem12387

:icon_smile_wink:Sick today, which is really unfortunate since it's trapped me in this town on the hipsteriest-hipster weekend of the year...Austin City Limits music fest...100k+ strong.

Target slippers (I need a new pair)


----------



## Tonyp

closerlook said:


> can you compare the grant last fit to the barrie? same size?


I find the grant last to be similar to the Barrie. I have the same size in both. The Grant might be a touch narrower than the Barrie but still comfy. The Barrie last allows me to wear a heavier sock.


----------



## AlanC

PRL












Orgetorix said:


> Why do yours bulge out around the instep like that?


Foot pronation.


----------



## wingman

Kickin' Kenneth Cole oxfords.


----------



## jhcam8

closerlook said:


> can you compare the grant last fit to the barrie? same size?


Size down 1/2 from the Grant to the Barrie.


----------



## DocVenture

wingman said:


> Kickin' Kenneth Cole oxfords.


Neat socks! And those are some shiny shoes. Love the color.


----------



## eagle2250

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden black shell lhs
> 
> I'm quoting Uncle Mac's ravello NST monks today not only because they're a beautiful pair of shoes, but also because he hasn't posted in almost two months and I want to say our thoughts and prayers are with him whatever he's doing and hope that he'll return soon.


+1 and, as AlanC so aptly said, Amen to those thoughts! Mac we miss you.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boot


----------



## hookem12387

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst boot


 Nice return! Welcome back


----------



## maximar

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WELCOME BACK UNCLE!!!!!!!!!<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> Nice return! Welcome back


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WELCOME BACK UNCLE!!!!!!!!!<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst boot


Welcome back, Uncle Mac! We've missed your daily shell pictures and your contributions.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Welcome back, Uncle Mac! We've missed your daily shell pictures and your contributions.


thank you


----------



## TheWGP

It bears repeating: Welcome back, Uncle Mac! Just what was needed to revive this thread a little! Hope your time away was pleasant! 

And on topic, a confession: not going in to volunteer, I wore sneakers for the first time since probably Jan/Feb yesterday for some serious walking, and today I haven't left the house, so I haven't worn shoes! I'll spare the thread photos of my feet!


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> It bears repeating: Welcome back, Uncle Mac! Just what was needed to revive this thread a little! Hope your time away was pleasant!
> 
> And on topic, a confession: not going in to volunteer, I wore sneakers for the first time since probably Jan/Feb yesterday for some serious walking, and today I haven't left the house, so I haven't worn shoes! I'll spare the thread photos of my feet!


thank you. yesterday was a good day in columbus-number 1


----------



## Trip English

Another few wears and I'll be ready to apply the method for the very first time.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boot


----------



## WindsorNot

^- stunning, and welcome back as well.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> ^- stunning, and welcome back as well.


thank you


----------



## AlanC

Brooks English


----------



## wingman

^^ Very sharp caps, Mr. C.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Brooks English


i like your cap toes


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Royal Imperial grained wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wing tip boot


----------



## Dragoon

# 8 Longwings


----------



## Tonyp

Roberto Martagani Radica Calf in antique tan six eyelet Blucher.


----------



## cecil47

Welcome back Mac!

Florsheim Imperial shell PTBs


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Welcome back Mac!
> 
> Florsheim Imperial shell PTBs


thank you
thumbs up for gunboats and argyles


----------



## Cardinals5

Ultimate Indys


----------



## Trip English

RL Tassels


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 peddle grain wing tip boot


----------



## AlanC

Alden suede chukkas, lug sole


----------



## Tonyp

Alden for BB, LHS SC #8 unlined, Mac Method in use but no wax used yet. Marcoliani OTC cotton polka dot in Baby blue.


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Hoof

RL Polo Darltons


----------



## chilton

Low quality pic and carpet, shoes on the other hand....


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden for BB, LHS SC #8 unlined, Mac Method in use but no wax used yet. Marcoliani OTC cotton polka dot in Baby blue.


good looking shine


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


>


+1 for gunboats and argyles


----------



## erbs

Nice Darltons.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden pebble-grain lhs


----------



## mcarthur

black cap toe boot


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> black cap toe boot


Must be boot week - dazzling Aldens, Uncle.


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Tonyp

^^ Thanks Uncle, I apply your method and it works great. Today, Cleverly Bespoke brogue in a reddish brown. They fit snug but have loosened up nicely. Very well made shoe. commisioned 2 years ago. Took roughly 7-8 months to finish with one try-on before the final product.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Must be boot week - dazzling Aldens, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> ^^ Thanks Uncle, I apply your method and it works great. Today, Cleverly Bespoke brogue in a reddish brown. They fit snug but have loosened up nicely. Very well made shoe. commisioned 2 years ago. Took roughly 7-8 months to finish with one try-on before the final product.


your shine looks good. it shows that the procedure works on both calf and shell


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


>


i like your chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 pt boot


----------



## Orgetorix

Alden 994 #8 shell saddles


----------



## AlanC

Yesterday...

Alden shell Jumper Boots


----------



## JJR512

I don't have a photo of me wearing mine, but here's a stock photo of what's on my feet right now:



It's the "Globe FootGear: 10" Quad-Certified Technical Rescue, Wildland, EMS, Liquid Splash Zipper Speed Lace Boot, NFPA".


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> black cap toe boot


An unorthodox pose for you!


----------



## Dragoon

mcarthur said:


> i like your chukkas


Thank you. I have been using the procedure diligently.


----------



## Tonyp

EG for RLPL Brown Suede Semi brogue 888 last. Pantherella OTC cotton socks


----------



## YoungClayB

Dragoon said:


>


very nice...what are they?


----------



## Dragoon

YoungClayB said:


> very nice...what are they?


Look here https://www.aldenshoes.com/DrawOneSpecial.asp?CategoryID=26 if the link doesn't work right, go to "specials" and it is the discontinued PTB in dark brown calf. They are on the Leydon last and are a very good fitting shoe. If they have a size that will work give them a try. Might restore your faith in Alden.


----------



## mcarthur

jhcam8 said:


> An unorthodox pose for you!


i am boring but never orthodox


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> Alden shell Jumper Boots


fabulous!


----------



## Pentheos

Tonyp said:


> ^^ Thanks Uncle, I apply your method and it works great. Today, Cleverly Bespoke brogue in a reddish brown. They fit snug but have loosened up nicely. Very well made shoe. commisioned 2 years ago. Took roughly 7-8 months to finish with one try-on before the final product.


I saw those in _Take Ivy_. A young man, no doubt the son of a captain of industry, wore them sockless with shorts and a tennis sweater.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toe boots


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Tonyp

RL Darlton PTB in Black Calf. Marcoliani Merino wool OTC argyles. Mac Method applied to Calf as well works perfectly.


----------



## AlanC

Those Alden Jumpers again...










After a day's rest, of course.


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap


----------



## Saltydog

I don't think I've ever seen a better looking pair of shoes Uncle. You work magic with the "method".


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a better looking pair of shoes Uncle. You work magic with the "method".


thank you
what is your thought on the new mascot?


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Well, I'm a traditionalist. But sensibilities change and I understand there was a need due to perceptions of today's generation. I wouldn't want the school to be held back. But they'll always be the Rebels to me.


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels


----------



## AlanC

Cuff caught on Grenson Oundles:


----------



## Tonyp

StefanObi Red/Black 5 eyelet blucher. Made in Same factory as Berluti. Great antiquing work.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb


----------



## The Rambler

unbelievable shine, Uncle.


----------



## AlanC

^Those PTBs are show stoppers!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> unbelievable shine, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Those PTBs are show stoppers!


thank you


----------



## Tonyp

Stefan Obi Dark Brown Monks.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot


----------



## davemx66

Tonyp said:


> Stefan Obi Dark Brown Monks.


Nice shoes !!!


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Mac,

What last are those ravello ptb's made on? Not barrie?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> Well, I'm a traditionalist. But sensibilities change and I understand there was a need due to perceptions of today's generation. I wouldn't want the school to be held back. But they'll always be the Rebels to me.


As a MS State graduate, I would love to see Ole Miss team up with Conan O'Brien for a reprise of their new mascot! 



AlanC said:


> ^Those PTBs are show stoppers!


Yes, those are unbelievable! They make me want to kiss and make up with Alden!


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Peal suede semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

Edwin Ek said:


> Mac,
> 
> What last are those ravello ptb's made on? Not barrie?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> color 8 nst


Beautiful NST, Uncle. Were those a special make up of LS or someone? The natural edging and what appear to be slightly squared-off stitching makes them look unique.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Beautiful NST, Uncle. Were those a special make up of LS or someone? The natural edging and what appear to be slightly squared-off stitching makes them look unique.


thank you!
the nst is on the plaza last and originally came with commando soles. i customize the shoes by replacing the commando sole with a double leather sole and i had the outer sole changed from dark to a natural color


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> thank you!
> the nst is on the plaza last and originally came with commando soles. i customize the shoes by replacing the commando sole with a double leather sole and i had the outer sole changed from dark to a natural color


Forgive me if this has been asked before, Uncle. What was your first pair of shells? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before, Uncle. What was your first pair of shells? Inquiring minds want to know


bb color 8 lhs


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
How interesting...mine too. I've a long journey ahead. Do you still have them?


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Peal (C&J)


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> How interesting...mine too. I've a long journey ahead. Do you still have them?


i do not have them


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> BB Peal (C&J)


i like your peals and argyles


----------



## TheWGP

Black shell perf cap toe bal today... they've unfortunately seen wear - you should have seen the photos before Nick V got through with them!


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> bb color 8 lhs


when??


----------



## Tonyp

StefanObi Aubergine two eyelet derby.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> when??


a long time ago


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wt


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden Cigar LWB....


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Malvern


----------



## Bartolo

Alden whiskey lwb's today, via iPhone:


----------



## TheWGP

bb ptb's and targyles. a good mix, methinks.


----------



## Orgetorix

"Targyles." Heh. Hadn't heard that yet.


----------



## The Rambler

Bartolo said:


> Alden whiskey lwb's today, via iPhone:


exquisite, as all the recent wingtips are.


----------



## Tonyp

Jill Sanders PTB in Mahoghany Calf. Marcoliani Merino wool Argyles.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## frosejr

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden Cigar LWB....


Beautiful shoes, neighbor.


----------



## frosejr

Bartolo said:


> Alden whiskey lwb's today, via iPhone:


Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## AAF-8AF

frosejr said:


> Beautiful shoes, neighbor.


Thanks, neighbor! Just caught you on the radio today for your brief appearance at 4:00. Very cool!

Marc


----------



## frosejr

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks, neighbor! Just caught you on the radio today for your brief appearance at 4:00. Very cool!
> 
> Marc


Thank you sir. I have to really stick my nose in there, my friend Chris likes to talk


----------



## Bandit44

Netties today. Seems like I always wear them on Fridays.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lbs


----------



## mcarthur

rob,
enjoy wearing your good looking cigar lwb


----------



## brozek

After two and a half hours of raking wet maple leaves, I've swapped these for LL Bean slippers and a hard-earned Leinenkugels.


----------



## TheWGP

brozek said:


> After two and a half hours of raking wet maple leaves, I've swapped these for LL Bean slippers and a hard-earned Leinenkugels.


I like it - almost enough to make me wish I had to rake my own leaves! We live in a townhome so that's taken care of... unfortunately? Then sanity returned...


----------



## The Rambler

Leaf raking is good - up to a point. I've reached that point, and there's still a month of fallen leaves to go :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250

brozek said:


> After two and a half hours of raking wet maple leaves, I've swapped these for LL Bean slippers and a hard-earned Leinenkugels.


Classic foot gear and I share your affinity for Leinenkugels...Berry Weiss is my preference! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheWGP

Ravello today...


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lbs


Great looking Whiskey's Uncle. I have a pair of BB unlined in whiskey that I'm still working to get to that level of luster. They seem to have an over abundance of white "bloom" that continues to coat them. I have yet to use polish, and it's probably time.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> Ravello today...


good looking ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Great looking Whiskey's Uncle. I have a pair of BB unlined in whiskey that I'm still working to get to that level of luster. They seem to have an over abundance of white "bloom" that continues to coat them. I have yet to use polish, and it's probably time.


thank you
use a hair blower to eliminate the white bloom


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey chukkas


----------



## hookem12387

eagle2250 said:


> Classic foot gear and I share your affinity for Leinenkugels...Berry Weiss is my preference! :thumbs-up:


That's the beer I told my sister to try. She doesn't like beer, and it was the most non-beer beer I could think of. It's like fruit juice!


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> use a hair blower to eliminate the white bloom


Thanks! That's a great tip. I'll certainly give it a go.


----------



## AlanC

Crockett & Jones (for Tom James)


----------



## ecox

BB Color 8 PTBs.


----------



## eagle2250

hookem12387 said:


> That's the beer I told my sister to try. She doesn't like beer, and it was the most non-beer beer I could think of. It's like fruit juice!


If I'm going for a more conventional beer flavor, I'll stick with Coors (generally consumed after a long day of yard work, dirtying up my RM Williams Yard Boots, on a hot summer's day!)...must be something about those icy Colorado mountain streams!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks


----------



## The Rambler

uncle, my all-time favorite monks.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Peal


----------



## Bartolo

Orgetorix said:


> BB Peal


These are similar, Peal & Co.'s for BB. I bought them here, but they are slightly to big for me and I'm going to have to 'toss them back' whilst they are still pristine. (They are 10 1/2 D if anyone's interested.) I could probably make them work with an insole but . . .


----------



## Orgetorix

Bartolo said:


> These are similar, Peal & Co.'s for BB. I bought them here, but they are slightly to big for me and I'm going to have to 'toss them back' whilst they are still pristine. (They are 10 1/2 D if anyone's interested.) I could probably make them work with an insole but . . .


Looks like the same shoe. I've darkened mine with polishes over the last couple of years.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello monks





The Rambler said:


> uncle, my all-time favorite monks.


Agree, love those NST monks

Alden for JAB black calf tassels


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> uncle, my all-time favorite monks.


thank you-my favorite monks


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Agree, love those NST monks
> 
> Alden for JAB black calf tassels


thank you
i like wearing tassels with suits


----------



## Tonyp

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










EG Dark Oak Slip ons 888 last


----------



## The Rambler

those look supremely comfortable.


----------



## Tonyp

Very, like slippers.


----------



## Master-Classter

Tonyp said:


> EG Dark Oak Slip ons 888 last


 huh, interesting. Is that considered a Chelsea?


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb


----------



## AlanC

^Nice b&h.

The cooler weather has brought out the Alden Indys:










FYI for the shoe crowd, Kirby Allison's Hanger Project is offering free shipping through the end of October on . I just ordered a jar of Saphir Renovateur to give it a try. $22 delivered is the best price I've seen. And he takes Paypal.


----------



## Tonyp

Master-Classter said:


> huh, interesting. Is that considered a Chelsea?


No it is low cut, like a slip on with elastic sides. it does look like a chelsea with you pants covering the shoe.


----------



## Tonyp

EG 888 last in a pingrain ( pebble) red brown 2 eyelet derby.


----------



## erbs

Nice EGs.


----------



## Orgetorix

Targyles and Alan McAfee brogues


----------



## Cardinals5

Martegani shell captoes


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb


----------



## The Rambler

wonderful color Cards - brand new?


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Martegani shell captoes


i like your cap toes


----------



## Wisco

Alden #8 color calf Scotch Grain "Veldtschoen" short wing dress boots, double leather sole


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> wonderful color Cards - brand new?


Yep, first voyage. They're the elusive mahogany shell



mcarthur said:


> i like your cap toes


thank you, Uncle


----------



## AlanC

^Mighty sharp shells, C5.

Alden snuff suede flex-welt chukkas:


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Alden #8 color calf Scotch Grain "Veldtschoen" short wing dress boots, double leather sole


nice looking boots


----------



## TheWGP

BB black lhs... this pic didn't work out quite like I envisioned but it'll do.


----------



## Orgetorix

Peals and Targyles


----------



## Bartolo

These are my first pair of AE's, Sanford model, that I bought at Nordstrom right after they opened their first store in the Washington DC area (mid-1990's I think). They have developed a decent patina, but do need some cleaning up. My foot has widened a little since then, so the C width is a little narrow but I can certainly still wear them comfortably.


----------



## Thewaxmania

rgrossicone said:


>


These are great! What make are they?


----------



## Bartolo

Thewaxmania said:


> These are great! What make are they?


Alden shell cordovan longwing bluchers.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wing tip boot


----------



## AlanC

Polo RL


----------



## Tonyp

AlanC said:


> Polo RL


Shell or Calf.


----------



## jhcam8

TheWGP said:


> BB black lhs... this pic didn't work out quite like I envisioned but it'll do.


Don't jump! The season isn't over....yet.


----------



## The Deacon

Regarding the Polo RL...

To paraphrase Randy Moss: "straight shell homie"


----------



## Tonyp

The Deacon said:


> Regarding the Polo RL...
> 
> To paraphrase Randy Moss: "straight shell homie"


Just Snagged a pair at the Ralph Lauren sale. 30% off plus and additional 15% equals 40% off! Sale is on now.


----------



## Orgetorix

Tonyp said:


> Shell or Calf.


You're right! They _are_ shell or calf! :icon_cheers:


----------



## AlanC

Yes, shell. Great buy, Tonyp! Since getting them they've become one of my go-to casual shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb


----------



## AlanC

Alden suede chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden suede chukkas


nice looking chukkas


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks. They are a classic and will be a go to casual shoe for me as well.


----------



## Tonyp

Alden Ravello LWB.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden Ravello LWB.


very nice


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> color 8 lhs


more custom work!


----------



## tlocke

Outstanding, how do you describe those soles and heels?


----------



## hookem12387

mcarthur said:


> color 8 lhs


Wow! Those looks great. They look like a nicer version of the new Oak Street penny's (that I love, too):


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> more custom work!


yes-natural color double leather soles


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> Wow! Those looks great. They look like a nicer version of the new Oak Street penny's (that I love, too):


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede ptb


----------



## dorji

Tonyp said:


> Alden Ravello LWB.


I really like the Ravello/ Blue combination!


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> brown suede ptb


Great shoes uncle ... I love alden's dark brown suede.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks English


----------



## AlanC

Alden 984


----------



## Tonyp

C&J for Ralph Lauren PTB Shell Cordovan in Dark Brown.

Thank you Uncle Mac and Dorji for your compliments from last week.


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice work, everyone! Haven't posted in awhile, so I thought it was time:


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Great shoes uncle ... I love alden's dark brown suede.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Brooks English


i like black shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> C&J for Ralph Lauren PTB Shell Cordovan in Dark Brown.
> 
> Thank you Uncle Mac and Dorji for your compliments from last week.


your darltons ptb look very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Nice work, everyone! Haven't posted in awhile, so I thought it was time:


nephew,
good to see your post
i like your cigar chukkas


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks Uncle. ^


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks, uncle. Looking forward to a pair in another color, which I should be receiving soon!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb


Great looking, one of my favorites!


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


>


Great looking chukkas, GS - and glad to see you posting again.



mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb


Handsome b&h with argyles, Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Great looking, one of my favorites!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking chukkas, GS - and glad to see you posting again.
> 
> Handsome b&h with argyles, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## Got Shell?

Thanks, Cards


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb


Easily my favorite Alden! Also a wing tip boot fan- I like the eyelets on your #8 boot (no speed hooks). Looks like Plaza???


----------



## Cardinals5

Aldens


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Easily my favorite Alden! Also a wing tip boot fan- I like the eyelets on your #8 boot (no speed hooks). Looks like Plaza???


thank you! it is plaza last


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Aldens


+1 for lhs and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas


----------



## TheWGP

#8 medallion perf captoe blucher


----------



## Tonyp

Barrett of Italy Tan Balmoral with raised reverse vamp stitch.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> ravello chukkas


Beautiful chukkas and socks.


----------



## Blue Collar

Not to single this man out, but can you see how the sides of his feet "spill out" over the welt of the shoe on the outer sides...does this mean his shoe is to narrow for his foot? I have a pair of aldens in a D width and my shoes look like his. I want to step up to an E width for my next pair of Aldens but i'm worried my uppers will come together too much, when i tie my laces tight, because i have a very flat foot. What do you guys think?


ecox said:


> BB Color 8 PTBs.


----------



## Got Shell?

That is very hard to judge when perspective comes into the picture. It may be that the camera was closer to the shoes, making it appear as if they are coming over the welt. In his case these are some well worn shoes, this may cause the leather to be more pliable than a new pair. I think based on the pic, the lace spacing looks normal, not extremely spread out like the shoes are too narrow.


----------



## ecox

Blue Collar said:


> Not to single this man out, but can you see how the sides of his feet "spill out" over the welt of the shoe on the outer sides...does this mean his shoe is to narrow for his foot? I have a pair of aldens in a D width and my shoes look like his. I want to step up to an E width for my next pair of Aldens but i'm worried my uppers will come together too much, when i tie my laces tight, because i have a very flat foot. What do you guys think?


Hi there --

That's me and my shoes you asked about. For the most part, I think you're seeing an artifact of the way the picture was taken. The shoes are to the outside of the centerline of the picture, so it'll look like the outer welt is more hidden than it really is. I happen to be working from home today, and wearing the same jeans and shoes as in the picture you referenced, so I took a quick shot of just one shoe, centered in the frame. This is a more accurate representation of how the shoe fits, and it is not too wide.










Is this helpful?


----------



## Cardinals5

AE MacNeils


----------



## Blue Collar

ecox said:


> Hi there --
> 
> That's me and my shoes you asked about. For the most part, I think you're seeing an artifact of the way the picture was taken. The shoes are to the outside of the centerline of the picture, so it'll look like the outer welt is more hidden than it really is. I happen to be working from home today, and wearing the same jeans and shoes as in the picture you referenced, so I took a quick shot of just one shoe, centered in the frame. This is a more accurate representation of how the shoe fits, and it is not too wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this helpful?


Thanks for the second pic or your shoe. I have the exact same pair in black 11.5 E . The sides of my shoe look the same as yours do...but my laces seem to tie up closer together. Do you have on thick socks in that pic? My problem is that i have an E width foot but it's very flat (almost no arch) and i have a problem "filling out" the shoe. So the uppers of the shoe tend to lace up pretty close.


----------



## Tonyp

G&G MTO Hughes on the TG 73 last in Antique Cherry with special punching and broguing.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Beautiful chukkas and socks.


thank you


----------



## MidWestTrad

Hanover shell longwings. Sorry about the crappy iphone photo.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks


----------



## AlanC

^I confess, I'm normally not a fan of adorned monks, but I quite like those.

Alden Jumper boots:


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^I confess, I'm normally not a fan of adorned monks, but I quite like those.
> Alden Jumper boots:
> 
> thank you
> what are your comments about the jumper boots?


----------



## TheWGP

E.T. Wright mahogany shell wingtips - one of my favorites, but I try not to wear them too much!


----------



## The Rambler

Wonderful color.


----------



## maximar

TheWGP said:


> E.T. Wright mahogany shell wingtips - one of my favorites, but I try not to wear them too much!


Those are a gem. Where are they made?


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> E.T. Wright mahogany shell wingtips - one of my favorites, but I try not to wear them too much!


Great wheels - NOS from eBay?


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello monks


An absolute favorite of mine.


----------



## TheWGP

Thanks Rambler, Maximar and Cards.

To answer questions: they were USA made, not entirely sure when - certainly some time ago. They came in a box, but it was a plain one, and showed signs of wear. Also came with a nifty card about the care of shell cordovan, which I've posted pics of a time or two but don't have handy.

Cards, I got them from rebel222 awhile back - I actually "outbid" another buyer for them, in fact. He tells me he's had two or three people message him asking about them from old photos posted over on SF. Needless to say, they aren't for sale, at least for anything less than a ridiculous price!


----------



## Tonyp

John Lobb Ashley Squirrel Calf. Marcoliani cotton Argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> E.T. Wright mahogany shell wingtips - one of my favorites, but I try not to wear them too much!


good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> An absolute favorite of mine.


thank you


----------



## TheWGP

mcarthur said:


> good looking shoes


Thanks Uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> Thanks Rambler, Maximar and Cards.
> 
> To answer questions: they were USA made, not entirely sure when - certainly some time ago. They came in a box, but it was a plain one, and showed signs of wear. Also came with a nifty card about the care of shell cordovan, which I've posted pics of a time or two but don't have handy.
> 
> Cards, I got them from rebel222 awhile back - I actually "outbid" another buyer for them, in fact. He tells me he's had two or three people message him asking about them from old photos posted over on SF. Needless to say, they aren't for sale, at least for anything less than a ridiculous price!


it is good to hear that you have the philosophy that for the right price you would sell


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> John Lobb Ashley Squirrel Calf. Marcoliani cotton Argyles.


+1 for full strap with argyles


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> +1 for full strap with argyles


Thanks Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> what are your comments about the jumper boots?


I really like them, still breaking them in. I may add a tongue pad due to my skinny ankles/shins.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> I really like them, still breaking them in. I may add a tongue pad due to my skinny ankles/shins.


thumbs up for tassels and argyles


----------



## AlanC

^Thank you, uncle. I have a good example to follow.


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> I really like them, still breaking them in. I may add a tongue pad due to my skinny ankles/shins.


 where are the jumper boots from?
they are quite nice.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperial black shell ptbs


----------



## Tonyp

AlanC said:


> I really like them, still breaking them in. I may add a tongue pad due to my skinny ankles/shins.


Nice Argyles too. Are they OTC? What make?


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## AlanC

Tonyp said:


> Nice Argyles too. Are they OTC? What make?


Thanks! They're wool OTC from Venanzi.


----------



## utahbob

*Not quite clarkes*








wifey could only find Cole Hahns
https://img201.imageshack.us/i/dscf2653e.jpg/


----------



## Dragoon

utahbob said:


> wifey could only find Cole Hahn


They look good to me. However, your shoe collection might improve dramatically if you relieve your wife of shoe buying duties. Every pair of shoes I own came from the nice man with the big brown truck.


----------



## Saltydog

Patrick06790 said:


>


Really good outfit Patrick. Could you give us details? I'm curious especially about the shirt, jacket and shoes!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy boots


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Just tryin' them on:








Nettleton Lazy Lacers, almost 100% sure they're shell (opinions welcome).

My toes are at the end, so they may end up for sale. (Dammit...)


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs


Beautiful whiskey lhs, uncle. How old are they? Still working on mine to achieve that patina.
BTW those argyles are my favorites of the ones you've shown. Ben Silver? Cotton or wool?


----------



## well-kept

^ Those LHS look as if they've been modified with a double sole. Yes? If so, it looks great.


----------



## Dragoon

Fixin' to go clean up the bits of my garden that froze last night and pick a mess of collards.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great looking boots Dragoon and being worn, as they were intended for doing man's work! I am envious.


----------



## AlanC

Alden suede monks


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Beautiful whiskey lhs, uncle. How old are they? Still working on mine to achieve that patina.
> BTW those argyles are my favorites of the ones you've shown. Ben Silver? Cotton or wool?


thank you! the whiskey's have been worn no more than 12 times! argyles are otc cotton from bs


----------



## mcarthur

well-kept said:


> ^ Those LHS look as if they've been modified with a double sole. Yes? If so, it looks great.


thank you! they have been cutomized


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Brantleys


----------



## Bandit44

Recent Ebay purchase from this past week. AE Polos that were custom ordered in Shell. Other than a hairline scratch on the toe and soles that were slightly scuffed, these were in great condition. Wearing them today.


----------



## Got Shell?

Uncle, I really like the aesthetics of your whiskey lhs with a double sole. I heard they wouldn't do this.
Nice shell saddles, bandit. I need some shell saddles.










Here are my cigar chukkas. I have had them for almost 1.5 years, and have never used polish on them. Look at the shine. I know I've worn them well north of 18.5 times!


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Recent Ebay purchase from this past week. AE Polos that were custom ordered in Shell. Other than a hairline scratch on the toe and soles that were slightly scuffed, these were in great condition. Wearing them today.


good hunting! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Brantleys


Nephew,
good shine


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Uncle, I really like the aesthetics of your whiskey lhs with a double sole. I heard they wouldn't do this.
> Nice shell saddles, bandit. I need some shell saddles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my cigar chukkas. I have had them for almost 1.5 years, and have never used polish on them. Look at the shine. I know I've worn them well north of 18.5 times!


Nephew,
your cigar's look very good. keep brushing and no polish
you are correct that alden's will not place a double shoe on lhs. i used nick at b.nelson to do the custom work. i would recommend nick at b.nelson. to be transparent, i do have a forty year plus relationship.


----------



## AlanC

PRL


----------



## dchandler2

Allen Edmonds McAllister


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> PRL


need a little mac


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb


----------



## lbv2k

dchandler2 said:


> Allen Edmonds McAllister


Nice shoes DChandler2, but are you certain this is McAllister and not McClain?


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Mac,

Are those whiskey ptb's on something other than the Barrie last?

Ed


----------



## Got Shell?

Not to speak for him, but those are barrie. They look a little different from that angle.


----------



## Tonyp

Sunday- Peal and Co. Snuff Suede Chukka with Marcoliani Merino wool Argyles.


----------



## Tonyp

Monday: Rider Boot Co. Bombay Calf Chukka


----------



## Tonyp

Stefan Obi two eyelet split toe derby in Aubergine.


----------



## Patrick06790

Saltydog said:


> Really good outfit Patrick. Could you give us details? I'm curious especially about the shirt, jacket and shoes!


Sorry didn't see that. Southwick jacket, Gitman shirt, AE Lamberts with a Dainite-like sole. Tie is a Sam Hober, one of my favorites.


----------



## AlanC

Alden


----------



## mcarthur

Edwin Ek said:


> Mac,
> 
> Are those whiskey ptb's on something other than the Barrie last?
> 
> Ed


barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels


----------



## Tonyp

JL Brown Museum Calf captoe balmoral 8000 last.


----------



## AlanC

Alden shell NST


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden shell NST


i like your color 8 nst


----------



## mcarthur

ravello cap toe


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> i like your color 8 nst


Thank you. I thought you might like them.


----------



## AlanC

Alden pebble grain chukkas


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> Alden pebble grain chukkas


neat!


----------



## Tonyp

Alden Brown Suede NST Aberdeen last


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> whiskey nst


barrie last version?

if so, do you find that they fit just a hair snugger than the ptb, lwb?

edit: also, they look great!


----------



## eagle2250

In keeping with the apparent Alden NST string we have going today, I will pull on my Alden NST's in dark brown calf (Barrie lasted!).


----------



## Cardinals5

Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Grenson suede wingtips


Superb, and great trou: I'd like a suit made of that fabric.


----------



## Dragoon

QTime said:


> Breaking in my new Ravello Chukkas today. Homework of course:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Best regards,
> Simon.


What size are those?
I'm wearing my 11E Ravello chukkas today and I'm struck by how much differently your's seem to be shaped than mine.

I was hoping the color on the socks would show better, they are lavender and purple.


----------



## Tonyp

C&J for RL Marlow PTB Blucher in Dark Brown Shell Cordovan

Marcoliani Cotton OTC argyles


----------



## AlanC

Edward Green for Neiman Marcus (ca. 1980s)


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> barrie last version?
> 
> if so, do you find that they fit just a hair snugger than the ptb, lwb?
> 
> edit: also, they look great!


thank you
nst are on the barrie last
i have not experienced any fitting difference between my nst, lwb or lwb


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> C&J for RL Marlow PTB Blucher in Dark Brown Shell Cordovan
> 
> Marcoliani Cotton OTC argyles


very nice shine on your ptb. i like your argyles


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Edward Green for Neiman Marcus (ca. 1980s)


happy 30th aniversary for your nice looking medallion tip


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## Orgetorix

Florsheim #8 PTBs


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> color 8 lhs


double soles on BB lhs?


----------



## hookem12387

mcarthur said:


> color 8 lhs


Did you custom order the natural welt? Or were you able to do it yourself? I still absolutely love the look


----------



## Orgetorix

Saltydog said:


> double soles on BB lhs?





hookem12387 said:


> Did you custom order the natural welt? Or were you able to do it yourself? I still absolutely love the look


I expect Mac had the double soles put on by his cobbler. I think he uses B. Nelson, IIRC.

BB doesn't do custom orders on shoes. And you'll notice the top of the welt is still black. Only the edge has been ground down to the natural color.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> double soles on BB lhs?


yes! after market


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> Did you custom order the natural welt? Or were you able to do it yourself? I still absolutely love the look


thank you! it was all custom order


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> I expect Mac had the double soles put on by his cobbler. I think he uses B. Nelson, IIRC.
> 
> BB doesn't do custom orders on shoes. And you'll notice the top of the welt is still black. Only the edge has been ground down to the natural color.


you are right on the money


----------



## hookem12387

Great information, both Orgetorix and Mcarthur. Thank you, both.


----------



## AlanC

Crockett & Jones


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## fiddler

I haven't got much of a choice.









Alden Kudu Indy on Kletterlift.


----------



## YoungClayB

5 lasted AE Leeds in Brown Chromexcel with lug sole


----------



## AlanC

^The shoes look great. I personally wouldn't have gone with those soles, but that's the beauty of a custom make-up, you can get what _you_ want. I'm glad your shoe saga has had a happy ending.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ I thought he was sending them back. Are they going back, YCB, or did AE say you should keep them until the replacement pair is ready?


----------



## AlanC

^Ah, could be. I've missed the latest episodes of 'As the PTB Turns', and thought all was well with the AE PTB. 

Well, they look nice either way.


----------



## YoungClayB

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ I thought he was sending them back. Are they going back, YCB, or did AE say you should keep them until the replacement pair is ready?


I asked if I could send them back after my Thanksgiving trip and they said that would be fine and that they would go ahead and start on the replacement pair.



AlanC said:


> ^Ah, could be. I've missed the latest episodes of 'As the PTB Turns', and thought all was well with the AE PTB.
> 
> Well, they look nice either way.


"as the PTB turns"...that seriously made me LOL. I cannot even begin to tell you how tired I am of thinking and blogging about my PTB drama. I can only imagine that others are growing wearing of reading about it.

Thanks for the compliments on the shoes. I went for the lug sole because I wanted this pair of shoes to be something that I can wear very casually and actively in any weather conditions. This CXL leather is really something else; I've worn these all weekend and they still don't really have micro creases from wear. It will be interesting to see how they age.


----------



## Tonyp

EG Holborn 888 last in Brown Pin Grain

Thanks for the compliment on the PTB shine and my argyles, Uncle.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperial shell tassels (a nice change of pace, shape, and color from my Alden shell tassels)


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim imperial shell tassels (a nice change of pace, shape, and color from my Alden shell tassels)


i like tassels with a suit


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## phyrpowr

Anticipating rain (none) my Orvis Gokey Custom oxfords, well worth the extra $50 over standard price


----------



## Tonyp

EG Chelsea Dark Oak antique 888 last


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> EG Chelsea Dark Oak antique 888 last


good looking shoes with a nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst


----------



## riyadh552

Allen Edmonds Boston


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst


Excellent - very handsome, Uncle.

AE PAs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Excellent - very handsome, Uncle.
> 
> AE PAs


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe


----------



## riyadh552

AE Evanston (Walnut)


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> good looking shoes with a nice shine


Thanks Uncle. I employ your method on Shell and calf alike and it works well on both.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tip


----------



## AlanC

From yesterday, Alden for LS Jumper Boots


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black shell lhs


----------



## Tonyp

EG for RLPL Dark Oak antique 888 last.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> From yesterday, Alden for LS Jumper Boots


nice looking boots


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden black shell lhs


i like your black lhs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb


----------



## jhcam8

G&G St. James, Vintage Cherry
BB socks


----------



## mcarthur

jhcam8 said:


> G&G St. James, Vintage Cherry
> BB socks


nice looking shoes


----------



## ds23pallas

Alden H410:


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Alden H410:


enjoy wearing! is this the beefroll's maiden voyage


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## ds23pallas

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing! is this the beefroll's maiden voyage


Thanks, Mac. Indeed the first wearing around the house. It became really cold up here, really fast so I'm staying inside as much as possible.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing! is this the beefroll's maiden voyage


You may have changed my mind about beef rolls. Those really look good. I've got a pair of J&M Ski Mocs I've had since the early '80s with a double sole and they are still stiff! Are these calf skin? Comfortable?


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> color 8 lhs


Mac: the #8 hue of those LHS's has aged out magnificently! On my monitor they are appearing as being just a shade (or two) darker than Ravello!). Beautiful!


----------



## ds23pallas

Saltydog said:


> You may have changed my mind about beef rolls. Those really look good. I've got a pair of J&M Ski Mocs I've had since the early '80s with a double sole and they are still stiff! Are these calf skin? Comfortable?


I really like the last of the Cape Cod loafer. The leather (yes, calfskin) is of very good quality and the construction is somewhat more robust than my previous CC loafer. My extremely knowedgable salesman explained in great detail the differences between this beefroll and the rest of the CC loafer line, most of which was unfortunately lost on me. This shoe is much stiffer out of the box, but I think it will break in nicely. I will report further down the road.

I purchased these as a replacement to aging US made Sebago Classics. With the idea of wanting a loafer to wear with thicker socks, I got these in an "E" width rather than my typical "D". One shoe has a little bit of heel slip, which I think will ease up with wear. I also plan on getting a Topy applied once they are broken in.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> You may have changed my mind about beef rolls. Those really look good. I've got a pair of J&M Ski Mocs I've had since the early '80s with a double sole and they are still stiff! Are these calf skin? Comfortable?


from my experience-they are calf and they are comfortable


----------



## AlanC

EG Asquith


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Mac: the #8 hue of those LHS's has aged out magnificently! On my monitor they are appearing as being just a shade (or two) darker than Ravello!). Beautiful!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> EG Asquith


sharp looking


----------



## AlanC

^Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC and Uncle - great looking suedes









Alden shell monks


----------



## Bandit44

These recently came in the mail. NOS Dexter longwings, labeled as "King & Clarke Shoemakers" until I peeled away the label. Made in USA, not up to Nettleton standards, but very solid. I love the distinctive cognac brown color.


----------



## Dragoon

Those look great. I'm looking for a pair of pebblegrain wingtips but don't have the patience to search as dilligently as I should.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> brown suede


Elegant suedes Uncle. What material are the soles?


----------



## The Rambler

Bandit44 said:


> These recently came in the mail. NOS Dexter longwings, labeled as "King & Clarke Shoemakers" until I peeled away the label. Made in USA, not up to Nettleton standards, but very solid. I love the distinctive cognac brown color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Great looking: if you hit the spot on the left toe with a little lighter fluid, they'll be perfect.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> AlanC and Uncle - great looking suedes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden shell monks


thank you
i like your monks


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Elegant suedes Uncle. What material are the soles?


thank you
commando sole


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Thank you sir.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## Bandit44

The Rambler said:


> Great looking: if you hit the spot on the left toe with a little lighter fluid, they'll be perfect.


Thanks. There were a few marks that I removed this evening. After wearing around all day, they are breaking in beautifully.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt


Beautiful Uncle. What last are your Ravello WT?


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Beautiful Uncle. What last are your Ravello WT?


thank you
barrie last


----------



## dorji

mcarthur ravello wt[/QUOTE said:


> Very nice! A favorite of mine.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## charphar

Right at this moment, I'm wearing my Vibram Five Fingers KSOs. DEFINITELY NOT TRAD, but the footwear of choice for running sprints, etc.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb


----------



## Tonyp

Stefan Obi Red/Black PTB goodyear welt.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs


fabulous


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> fabulous


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

black cap toes


----------



## AlanC

^Very handsome captoes.

PRL


----------



## Got Shell?

A recent addition.


----------



## The Rambler

^ superb color, beautiful glow.


----------



## Tonyp

Bontoni punched balmoral in Olive/brown antique.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thrifted beater tassels for wet weather--J&M Aristocraft


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Very handsome captoes.
> 
> PRL


thank you
i like your ptb


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> A recent addition.


enjoy wearing
outstanding shine on your whiskey chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted beater tassels for wet weather--J&M Aristocraft


consider overshoes


----------



## Orgetorix

mcarthur said:


> consider overshoes


Thank you. I do, when the weather is wet enough to put my socks in jeopardy. That wasn't the case today.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 pebble grain wt boots


----------



## Tonyp

Anthony Cleverly MTO Brown slipon with handbraided tassel.


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Nettleton Longwings


----------



## ds23pallas

My oldest LHS with Flex-Welt sole:


----------



## Orgetorix

ds23pallas said:


> My oldest LHS with Flex-Welt sole:


Very nice. Were they originally made with the flex sole, or did you have that done later? And what color were they originally? #8 or cigar?


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> My oldest LHS with Flex-Welt sole:


Always a pleasure to see your beautifully aged #8 LHS, ds23pallas! 1000x better than cigar/ravello/whiskey. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Vintage Nettleton Longwings


+1 for gunboats and argyles


----------



## closerlook

ds23pallas said:


> My oldest LHS with Flex-Welt sole:


wonderful.
who put on the flex welt?


----------



## ds23pallas

Orgetorix said:


> Very nice. Were they originally made with the flex sole, or did you have that done later? And what color were they originally? #8 or cigar?





srivats said:


> Always a pleasure to see your beautifully aged #8 LHS, ds23pallas! 1000x better than cigar/ravello/whiskey. Thanks for posting!





closerlook said:


> wonderful.
> who put on the flex welt?


Thanks, gentlemen. The original leather soles were replaced by my local Alden dealer with the Flex-Welt a year or two ago, as they see a lot of use in all types of weather. These #8 LHS have not been babied.


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Thanks, gentlemen. The original leather soles were replaced by my local Alden dealer with the Flex-Welt a year or two ago, as they see a lot of use in all types of weather. These #8 LHS have not been babied.


you have done a very good job. how old are lhs?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb


----------



## Bandit44

Saddling up today.


----------



## The Rambler

very sharp, Bandit. I'm surprised we don't see more saddles posted here.


----------



## ds23pallas

mcarthur said:


> you have done a very good job. how old are lhs?


Praise from Caesar! Thanks, Mac. These LHS are about 8 years old, but I can't recall specifically. I wear these in the cold months and the unlined BB version in the warm months, more or less.


----------



## AlanC

Alden


----------



## well-kept

1970s AEs?


----------



## YoungClayB

well-kept said:


> 1970s AEs?


Definitely AE's but I am not sure when they were made. I scoured the AE catalogs from the last 35 years and they aren't listed. I called AE this morning to ask them and they didn't know either; their best guess was that this was a prototype that was made for trade shows that never spurred enough interest to make it to the production line. The model name isn't even printed on the insole - very strange.

They look a lot like a model called the Iroquois, but they never made it in brown calf.


----------



## well-kept

Yes, I'm quite sure they were made in the 70s. The triangular stitch where strap meets collar and tongue is characteristic. I have a similar pair, put away at present but I'll find them and report back, perhaps the model numbers are the same or close. And... these look as if they fit you very well, and we know that ain't easy. Nice find. Some of the older AEs are as well made as anything available today, in my view.


----------



## The Rambler

I like 'em a lot, young clay, but wonder that they would make a prototype in such an elegantly slender size.


----------



## closerlook

The Rambler said:


> very sharp, Bandit. I'm surprised we don't see more saddles posted here.


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1167906#post1167906

If these fit, I'd be rocking them all the time. 
: )


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Saddling up today.


i like your saddles


----------



## Saltydog

Bandit44 said:


> Saddling up today.


Great looking saddles. What the brand and model?


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb


Uncle--those are magnificent ptb. I've recently been developing a growing craving for a pair of ptb's. This after many years of eschewing them as clunky "gunboats". I know you are basically an Alden man. Do you have any experience with AE Leeds? I need a slightly wide last. I wore "D" width for years, but find as I get older I need "E". I basically need plenty of room in the toe box and the right ptbs should fill that bill. Do they tend to run wider than other styles? I wear a D in LHS for example. Do you find them heavy or stiff? Just looking for your general expertise on this classic style after being given another dose of ptb craving from seeing this post.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Uncle--those are magnificent ptb. I've recently been developing a growing craving for a pair of ptb's. This after many years of eschewing them as clunky "gunboats". I know you are basically an Alden man. Do you have any experience with AE Leeds? I need a slightly wide last. I wore "D" width for years, but find as I get older I need "E". I basically need plenty of room in the toe box and the right ptbs should fill that bill. Do they tend to run wider than other styles? I wear a D in LHS for example. Do you find them heavy or stiff? Just looking for your general expertise on this classic style after being given another dose of ptb craving from seeing this post.


nephew,
thank you-
i do not have any experience with AE Leeds. i hope eagle who was experience wearing both ae leeds and alden ptb will add his two cents to this discussion
if you wear d width in the lhs, the d width in the ptb which is on the barrie last should work for you.
a double shoe on the ptb would be heavier than the single sole on the lhs or the single sole on the saddle shoes. my double sole lhs is heavier than single sole lhs. in my experience the double sole is heavier but i am very comfortable wearing the double sole shoes


----------



## Saltydog

^^^^
Thank you for your timely advice uncle. Lands' End currently has a 40% off plus free shipping.
I could try a pair of calfskin Leeds in brown. They only have D width...but I wear either a 9 or a 91/2. They only have the 9 1/2 left so I may try the slightly larger size in a D and see how it fits. I can return if it doesn't work out.

Sale goes on through tomorrow--so if anyone wants to wade in...esp. on AE ptb leeds sizing and last issues.


----------



## geologic

Saltydog said:


> ^^^^
> I could try a pair of calfskin Leeds in brown. They only have D width...but I wear either a 9 or a 91/2. They only have the 9 1/2 left so I may try the slightly larger size in a D and see how it fits. I can return if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Sale goes on through tomorrow--so if anyone wants to wade in...esp. on AE ptb leeds sizing and last issues.


I've got a lot less experience with shoes than a lot of the guys here, but your feet sound pretty similar to mine (I've got a wide, fairly low forefoot with relatively low volume for the width and a narrow heel), and I recently bought the Leeds. Because of the shape of my foot, I think I'm probably a 9E, but often wear 9 1/2 D's. My Leeds, purchased from Lands' End, are 9 1/2 D's. It took me quite a few wearings on carpet before I was sure I wasn't going to send them back. Compared to my 9EEE Florsheim PTB's, they do give me noticeably less room across the forefoot. That said, when I finally decided to keep them, it was partly because I realized I'd been lacing them tighter across the forefoot than necessary -- i.e, due to the shoe's construction, there's a lot of user discretion in how tightly I lace each set of holes. I now find them quite comfortable, since I find that I'm able to lace them securely while not really tugging the front set or two of lace holes as tight as possible.

I don't think you'll regret getting them (especially at the current fantastic price), but once you see what a gorgeous shoe the brown Leeds is in person, it may be hard to impartially evaluate how well they really fit your feet.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> I like 'em a lot, young clay, but wonder that they would make a prototype in such an elegantly slender size.


+1. It is my understanding that AE "prototypes," constructed for display at trade shows to assess market interest, were/are made up in a size 9D. However, there is always the exception and in this case, it worked out well for YoungClayB! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Bandit44

Saltydog said:


> Great looking saddles. What the brand and model?


Thanks, they are AE Polos that were custom ordered in shell. The soles were barely scuffed when I lucked upon them.


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you-
> i do not have any experience with AE Leeds. i hope eagle who was experience wearing both ae leeds and alden ptb will add his two cents to this discussion
> if you wear d width in the lhs, the d width in the ptb which is on the barrie last should work for you.
> a double shoe on the ptb would be heavier than the single sole on the lhs or the single sole on the saddle shoes. my double sole lhs is heavier than single sole lhs. in my experience the double sole is heavier but i am very comfortable wearing the double sole shoes


Thanks for the referral, Uncle Mac! LOL. All my life, I've been blessed with a fairly broad forefoot that tapers to a proportionally narrow heel. Several pair of AE's Leeds (in both shell cordovan and calf) that I purchased 25+ years ago, fit me quite well. Somewhere along the way, AE decided to streamline the design of the toe boxes of their Leeds and MacNeil models and the Leeds and MacNeils that I have purchased in more recent years have proven to be noticeably tight in the forefoot areas...wearable, yes but also, not totally comfortable! As Saltydog mentioned, our feet broaden a bit, as we age and consequently I have found Alden's long wing and PTB designs, with their slightly more voluminous toe boxes to be noticeably more comfortable. Hope this helps Saltydog in his deliberations!


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> ^^^^
> Thank you for your timely advice uncle. Lands' End currently has a 40% off plus free shipping.
> I could try a pair of calfskin Leeds in brown. They only have D width...but I wear either a 9 or a 91/2. They only have the 9 1/2 left so I may try the slightly larger size in a D and see how it fits. I can return if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Sale goes on through tomorrow--so if anyone wants to wade in...esp. on AE ptb leeds sizing and last issues.


remember to walk only on carpeting. the 9 1/2 would most likely be to large


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the referral, Uncle Mac! LOL. All my life, I've been blessed with a fairly broad forefoot that tapers to a proportionally narrow heel. Several pair of AE's Leeds (in both shell cordovan and calf) that I purchased 25+ years ago, fit me quite well. Somewhere along the way, AE decided to streamline the design of the toe boxes of their Leeds and MacNeil models and the Leeds and MacNeils that I have purchased in more recent years have proven to be noticeably tight in the forefoot areas...wearable, yes but also, not totally comfortable! As Saltydog mentioned, our feet broaden a bit, as we age and consequently I have found Alden's long wing and PTB designs, with their slightly more voluminous toe boxes to be noticeably more comfortable. Hope this helps Saltydog in his deliberations!


thank you for your excellent input on this matter


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## WindsorNot

^ - NICE!

Humbly submitted after use of _the procedure_ last night:


----------



## well-kept

YoungClayB said:


> Definitely AE's but I am not sure when they were made. I scoured the AE catalogs from the last 35 years and they aren't listed. I called AE this morning to ask them and they didn't know either; their best guess was that this was a prototype that was made for trade shows that never spurred enough interest to make it to the production line. The model name isn't even printed on the insole - very strange.
> 
> They look a lot like a model called the Iroquois, but they never made it in brown calf.


Clay,
Mine are almost identical except for the aperture in the strap which is straight across the bottom, curved on top. They also have crepe soles with shrunken calf uppers. The name is Tramp, model #2377, production #20888, from the Ostendo line, made in 70s and early 80s.


----------



## Dragoon

# 8 LHS, first trip out of the house.


----------



## Bandit44

Dragoon said:


> # 8 LHS, first trip out of the house.


 Those are beauties.


----------



## Bandit44

Dexter wings today.


----------



## Saltydog

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the referral, Uncle Mac! LOL. All my life, I've been blessed with a fairly broad forefoot that tapers to a proportionally narrow heel. Several pair of AE's Leeds (in both shell cordovan and calf) that I purchased 25+ years ago, fit me quite well. Somewhere along the way, AE decided to streamline the design of the toe boxes of their Leeds and MacNeil models and the Leeds and MacNeils that I have purchased in more recent years have proven to be noticeably tight in the forefoot areas...wearable, yes but also, not totally comfortable! As Saltydog mentioned, our feet broaden a bit, as we age and consequently I have found Alden's long wing and PTB designs, with their slightly more voluminous toe boxes to be noticeably more comfortable. Hope this helps Saltydog in his deliberations!


It does, thanks.


----------



## Nerev

New shoes, need to give it a good polish now that there are creases.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> ^ - NICE!
> 
> Humbly submitted after use of _the procedure_ last night:


+1 for lwb and argyles
nice shine. keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> # 8 LHS, first trip out of the house.


looking very nice. enjoy wearing


----------



## AlanC

Edward Green


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
AlanC...great looking EGs. Bluchers or chukkas?


----------



## Dragoon

Indy boots with potato harvest.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> +1 for lwb and argyles
> nice shine. keep up the good work


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## Orgetorix

Gorgeous BBs, Uncle. I'm incredibly jealous.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Looking forward to the day mine develop that level of patina. Wait...that will mean _I've_ developed more "patina" as well. I just hope we both enjoy the journey in good shape!


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> Indy boots with potato harvest.


A+ on the fresh-dug praties, I eat few things as delicious.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Those Indy's look wonderfully broken in and comfortable...they seem to really mold to your foot.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Gorgeous BBs, Uncle. I'm incredibly jealous.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> Looking forward to the day mine develop that level of patina. Wait...that will mean _I've_ developed more "patina" as well. I just hope we both enjoy the journey in good shape!


we will!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## utahbob

*Not very trad, but trad in other way*

I was reading this thread after being in the field since Friday to catch up and these dogs have held up since I got them in Afghanistan.







They trad that keep my feet warm, comfy and they are made out leather. The carpet that I am standing on was purchased also in Afghanistan, it is very trad, the hand made type by little ladies out of silk. https://img819.imageshack.us/i/dscf2876.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mcarthur

utahbob said:


> I was reading this thread after being in the field since Friday to catch up and these dogs have held up since I got them in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They trad that keep my feet warm, comfy and they are made out leather. The carpet that I am standing on was purchased also in Afghanistan, it is very trad, the hand made type by little ladies out of silk. https://img819.imageshack.us/i/dscf2876.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


thank you for your service.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boots


----------



## AlanC

^You're making my Indys look bad. Love the ravello.

Alden Indys


----------



## WindsorNot

Nice boots, gentlemen.

Hanover LWB:


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> ^You're making my Indys look bad.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Right, as in "very nice. run along, now." And such a kindly man, too....


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^You're making my Indys look bad. Love the ravello.
> 
> Alden Indys


thank you
i like your indys


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Nice boots, gentlemen.
> 
> Hanover LWB:


+1 for gunboats with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## DrMac

mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb
> argyles otc


Thank you for your frequent posts, they only make me yearn for more shell. Might I inquire where you purchased these particular argyles?


----------



## mcarthur

DrMac said:


> Thank you for your frequent posts, they only make me yearn for more shell. Might I inquire where you purchased these particular argyles?


marcoliani wool from our forum member alex at custom shirt


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> marcoliani wool from our forum member alex at custom shirt


I am a big fan of the Marcoliani socks. A true pleasure to wear. Good looking argyles!


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ravello lwb
> argyles otc


You know....I really do like those. I don't remember the black welt trim from last time you posted? Absolutely beautiful thank you for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> I am a big fan of the Marcoliani socks. A true pleasure to wear. Good looking argyles!


thank you
good to see your post


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> You know....I really do like those. I don't remember the black welt trim from last time you posted? Absolutely beautiful thank you for sharing.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

black wt
argyles otc


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> black wt
> argyles otc


Those aren't Alden's are they? I really like the look of those shoes.


----------



## QTime

Those are Alden Wingtips.

Best regards,
Simon.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Those aren't Alden's are they? I really like the look of those shoes.


they are alden's


----------



## gman-17

Uncle Mac, Would those be Black shell wingtips on the tremont? I have avoided black shell but those really look nice.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The legend of Uncle Mac and his shoes grows:


----------



## gman-17

Sir Cingle said:


> The legend of Uncle Mac and his shoes grows:


I saw that as well. A Great piece from a Chicagoan! Wondering how the quiet McArthur is (or his shoes) handling his new found fame. This has been reblogged in a number of places.


----------



## Orgetorix

Florsheim


----------



## WindsorNot

^-old or new stock?










LHS today


----------



## Orgetorix

WindsorNot said:


> ^-old or new stock?


Old. #8 shell, thrifted a couple years ago for <$5.


----------



## The Rambler

Hole appearing in the sole (resole) of my burgundy Sebago pennies, so I wandered into my local (Haverford, Pa) Sherman Bros, and wandered out with these 986s, my first shell loafers ever, 486 bucks. Let's see, Mac told me that The Method begins to take effect after only 8 sessions ...


----------



## Dragoon

I sure am liking mine so far. That's a great deal on those shoes.


----------



## The Rambler

^ yes, I easily convinced myself that I couldn't afford not to buy them :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler said:


> ^ yes, I easily convinced myself that I couldn't afford not to buy them :icon_smile_big:


At that price I think you could even say it would have been irresponsible not to have bought them.


----------



## ds23pallas

I'm really enjoying these special-order Cape Cods:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Hole appearing in the sole (resole) of my burgundy Sebago pennies, so I wandered into my local (Haverford, Pa) Sherman Bros, and wandered out with these 986s, my first shell loafers ever, 486 bucks. Let's see, Mac told me that The Method begins to take effect after only 8 sessions ...


Congrats! Those look great.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Uncle Mac, Would those be Black shell wingtips on the tremont? I have avoided black shell but those really look nice.


grant last. highly recommend and looks good in courthouse


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Let's see, Mac told me that The Method begins to take effect after only 8 sessions ...


So _that's_ the key to unlocking the real secret to the Mac-shine?! Eight sessions? There's hope yet since I have not had mine long enough to reach that level. Uncle...is it so??? I'm expecting to much to soon w/o enough elbow grease? That actually gives me hope and anticipation.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> ^-old or new stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LHS today


i like your argyles with your lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Old. #8 shell, thrifted a couple years ago for <$5.


that is the amazing


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Hole appearing in the sole (resole) of my burgundy Sebago pennies, so I wandered into my local (Haverford, Pa) Sherman Bros, and wandered out with these 986s, my first shell loafers ever, 486 bucks. Let's see, Mac told me that The Method begins to take effect after only 8 sessions ...


enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> grant last. highly recommend and looks good in courthouse


Thanks for the answer--I llike the look of the Grant last. Will definitely have to add those to my list.


----------



## YoungClayB

gman, when are you going to post a picture of those brown shell strands in the WFAYWT thread? I am dying to see how they are aging...thinking about a pair for myself when Uncle Sam pays me back.


----------



## Wisco

Alden for Context Roy boot. #8 color Horween chromexcel


----------



## gman-17

Well, I rarely post here unless I have something new, and then generally that needs to be unusual as well. I will post some pictures of the Strands, but you may be disapointed in them. They still look exactly as they did when I got them. (Maybe a little darker.) I generally wear shoes about once a month and those have probably only 8 wears since last year. They probably have been polished 16 times though. 

Today I am wearing Alden LHS in cigar. I like the dark brown shell.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> i like your argyles with your lhs


Thank you.

Medallion tip:


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> gman, when are you going to post a picture of those brown shell strands in the WFAYWT thread? I am dying to see how they are aging...thinking about a pair for myself when Uncle Sam pays me back.


i hate to tell you this on a friday afternoon but uncle sam is broke. the tax reform act of 2011 will provide that all overpayment will be applied to reduce the deficit (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## The Rambler

^ did the sole on your lhs require a factory order?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> ^ did the sole on your lhs require a factory order?


alden's will not make a double sole lhs. i had the cutomized job done by nick at b.nelson. also, i had the double sole done to a whiskey lhs


----------



## Pletty

These are stunning... 

I sent my Whiskey short wings back for restoration requesting the oak sole color but no dice, they stained them darker.

-Ryan


----------



## Pletty

#8 Cap Toes









Day 2


----------



## hookem12387

Pletty said:


> #8 Cap Toes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2


Glad you decided to register. Great shoes, too.


----------



## well-kept

Pletty said:


> These are stunning...
> 
> I sent my Whiskey short wings back for restoration requesting the oak sole color but no dice, they stained them darker.
> 
> -Ryan


It is remarkable to me that Alden seems to not understand who owns the shoes at this point; you and not them. They seem as a matter of policy to disregard all requests where coloration is concerned. For this reason I have never let them touch a pair of my shoes, once I have spent years getting them to the state I want them. (Nice boots, btw.)


----------



## wmh2

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst boots


Mac,

Do you ever have problems with the paint chipping off of the eyelets? Any tricks or tips?

Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> These are stunning...
> 
> I sent my Whiskey short wings back for restoration requesting the oak sole color but no dice, they stained them darker.
> 
> -Ryan


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> #8 Cap Toes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2


good looking boot!


----------



## mcarthur

wmh2 said:


> Mac,
> 
> Do you ever have problems with the paint chipping off of the eyelets? Any tricks or tips?
> 
> Thanks!


i do not do anything special. i did have this problem with the bb ptb and i just roll with the punches. to many real problems to let this effect me


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## well-kept

wmh2 said:


> Do you ever have problems with the paint chipping off of the eyelets? Any tricks or tips?QUOTE]
> 
> I was once told that nail polish works. You might even find the correct shade of brown. I have never tried it.


----------



## mcarthur

well-kept said:


> wmh2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have problems with the paint chipping off of the eyelets? Any tricks or tips?QUOTE]
> 
> I was once told that nail polish works. You might even find the correct shade of brown. I have never tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard of that solution; however, this proposed solution i would pass on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Per

Me and a buddy who's wearing a more brittish attire.

Me: Duck Hunting Boots, khakis with flannel lining from L.L. Bean.

Friend: Boots from Tricker's and cordos from Hebden and Cords (UK).


----------



## mcarthur

Per said:


> Me and a buddy who's wearing a more brittish attire.
> 
> Me: Duck Hunting Boots, khakis with flannel lining from L.L. Bean.
> 
> Friend: Boots from Tricker's and cordos from Hebden and Cords (UK).


it is good to see your post after saturday night terrorist attack
i like your snow attire


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## Pletty

Thanks sir.

I hope you don't mind I posted a on you the other day, judging on the 10K+ hits people liked it! haha...
-RP


----------



## tlocke

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst
> argyles otc


Uncle, Is that the Aberdeen or Barrie last?


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> Thanks sir.
> 
> I hope you don't mind I posted a on you the other day, judging on the 10K+ hits people liked it! haha...
> -RP


i hope my royalties go to either the wounded warrior project or fisher house


----------



## mcarthur

tlocke said:


> Uncle, Is that the Aberdeen or Barrie last?


these are on the barrie last


----------



## Pletty

mcarthur said:


> i hope my royalties go to either the wounded warrior project or fisher house


haha... I'm hopeful some year there may be royalties... but I think I'll have to keep my day job to keep the Aldies rolling in...


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst
> argyles otc


Quite spectacular, Uncle. For some reason the NST is quickly becoming one of my favorite shoes to look at.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Quite spectacular, Uncle. For some reason the NST is quickly becoming one of my favorite shoes to look at.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> haha... I'm hopeful some year there may be royalties... but I think I'll have to keep my day job to keep the Aldies rolling in...


keep up the good work and maybe you will get lucky


----------



## Orgetorix

J&M Aristocraft


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Blue Collar

Hey guys I have a quick question,

I own a few different pairs of Aldens (405s, long wings, chukkas) but have never owned a pair of loafers from them. 

My question is: How would a loafer fit compared to a blucher on the same last? With a blucher you can obviously tighten the uppers with the laces. But on the loafers you only have the one "size". 

Currently I have 11.5 bluchers in a D width and an E width both on the Barrie. My D fits snug on the vamp with the uppers totally parallel when laced tight. My E width fits comfy on the vamp but the uppers lace in a V shape tapering towards the top (my leg) because I have a wide, flat foot but skinny ankle.

What width should I go with when it comes to loafers (Van last to be specific)?


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> J&M Aristocraft


Now that's a spit shine.


----------



## The Rambler

Blue Collar said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question,
> 
> I own a few different pairs of Aldens (405s, long wings, chukkas) but have never owned a pair of loafers from them.
> 
> My question is: How would a loafer fit compared to a blucher on the same last? With a blucher you can obviously tighten the uppers with the laces. But on the loafers you only have the one "size".
> 
> Currently I have 11.5 bluchers in a D width and an E width both on the Barrie. My D fits snug on the vamp with the uppers totally parallel when laced tight. My E width fits comfy on the vamp but the uppers lace in a V shape tapering towards the top (my leg) because I have a wide, flat foot but skinny ankle.
> 
> What width should I go with when it comes to loafers (Van last to be specific)?


I have the same hard to fit V shape foot, and I just bought my first Alden loafers in years last week: conventional wisdom is 1/2 size down for Van last. I'm a 10.5 D or E, depending on the shoe, and 10D was an excellent fit, just right in the ball of foot, and yet good at the heel, too. A little slipping on the heel is ok when brand-new and stiff, that stopped in a day for me.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Now that's a spit shine.


must be that Venetian stuff.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Now that's a spit shine.





The Rambler said:


> must be that Venetian stuff.


Thanks, guys, but all it took was Kiwi, water mixed with rubbing alcohol, cotton balls, a light touch, and time.

My biggest problem in learning to get a proper spit shine was not using a light enough touch. Second biggest was applying too much wax at once.


----------



## Blue Collar

The Rambler said:


> I have the same hard to fit V shape foot, and I just bought my first Alden loafers in years last week: conventional wisdom is 1/2 size down for Van last. I'm a 10.5 D or E, depending on the shoe, and 10D was an excellent fit, just right in the ball of foot, and yet good at the heel, too. A little slipping on the heel is ok when brand-new and stiff, that stopped in a day for me.


Thanks for the reply Mr.Rambler

Of your lace-up Aldens, what has a closer fit to the loafer? The D or E? (stupid question already knowing that the loafer is a D, but the question makes sense in my head)

Thanks again,

Chris

ps. Tom from Leather Soul said that the strap across the upper/vamp makes for a tighter fitting instep..have you guys found this to be true?


----------



## The Rambler

bc, my aldens are all D.


----------



## joeyzaza

Uncle Mac,

Do you own any Alden 405 Indy boots in shell? If so, on what last and what is your opinion? I have the non-shells on the trubalance and abolutely love them. i have been thinking about getting a pair in shell.

Thank you for your contributions to this forum. I own six pairs of shells and use the mac method on them with great results. In about 120 years, my collection will rival yours.

Joey


----------



## mcarthur

joeyzaza said:


> Uncle Mac,
> 
> Do you own any Alden 405 Indy boots in shell? If so, on what last and what is your opinion? I have the non-shells on the trubalance and abolutely love them. i have been thinking about getting a pair in shell.
> 
> Thank you for your contributions to this forum. I own six pairs of shells and use the mac method on them with great results. In about 120 years, my collection will rival yours.
> 
> Joey


my indy shells are on the trubalance last


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## Saltydog

I don't recall Uncle...do you have any CXL? If so, how would you compare it to Shell?


----------



## Nerev

It didn't rain today so time for some suede.


----------



## Steel Rim

Newly returned to Alden after many years--now, a first time poster, but a long time lurker, with my favorites, BB Tassels in Color 8:


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> color 8 cap toes
> argyles otc


magnifique! that is the Hampton last?


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> I don't recall Uncle...do you have any CXL? If so, how would you compare it to Shell?


no cxl in my wardrobe


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Newly returned to Alden after many years--now, a first time poster, but a long time lurker, with my favorites, BB Tassels in Color 8:


i like yout tassels
welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> magnifique! that is the Hampton last?


thank you
you are correct that the cap toes is on the hampton last


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Saltydog

Nerev said:


> It didn't rain today so time for some suede.


I have a pair of J&M chukka boots that look very much like those. Are they J&Ms--or if not--what brand are they, if you don't mind?


----------



## DrMac

Steel Rim said:


> Newly returned to Alden after many years--now, a first time poster, but a long time lurker, with my favorites, BB Tassels in Color 8:


Wonderful first post, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> I don't recall Uncle...do you have any CXL? If so, how would you compare it to Shell?


Hi Salty. Its really nothing like shell at all. Chromexcel is much softer than shell and is very easy to scuff and ding up. Keep an eye out for my PTb thread as I will be posting some pics of the CXL Leeds after about 30 wearings.

It also has more of a satin/dull glow than a shine. To me, it just looks like what leather is supposed to look like. It's split cowhide so it's pretty normal to get some wierd variations in the CXL. I received my replacement pair of CXL Leeds in the mail today and they arent quite as smooth as the pair which had the defective lining.

Also, buffing CXL with a brush has no effect on the sheen of the leather other than cleaning the surface dirt off. Water has no adverse affects on CXL - no water welts at all.

Here is a pic of the Leeds that came in the mail today. Like I said, these are a little more rough than the first pair, but I still like them.


----------



## Steel Rim

Thanks for the welcome!
Color 8 Alden LHS after about 8 wearings...












DrMac said:


> Wonderful first post, and welcome to the forum!


Alden


----------



## closerlook

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> Color 8 Alden LHS after about 8 wearings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden


Looks great!
Welcome!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## anttonio

Loving those ravello monks.


----------



## Nerev

Saltydog said:


> I have a pair of J&M chukka boots that look very much like those. Are they J&Ms--or if not--what brand are they, if you don't mind?


They are John Lobb styled "Tamarue."


----------



## mcarthur

anttonio said:


> Loving those ravello monks.


thank you
welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

lhs whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Uncle...I just received my Alden wax in tan by mail and polished my whiskey lhs for the firt time (with wax). It worked great...still a bit more "white" in the creases than I would like. Time to try your tip on using a hand-held hair dryer perhaps. Any particuliar tips i.e. heat setting, length of exposure, cautions, etc.? Slightly (relatively) older #8 looking great. Mac method and aging is coming along beautifully!!! Thanks for all your tips and for sharing your experience in caring for shell. Otherwise we newbies would be often stymied.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> Uncle...I just received my Alden wax in tan by mail and polished my whiskey lhs for the firt time (with wax). It worked great...still a bit more "white" in the creases than I would like. Time to try your tip on using a hand-held hair dryer perhaps. Any particuliar tips i.e. heat setting, length of exposure, cautions, etc.? Slightly (relatively) older #8 looking great. Mac method and aging is coming along beautifully!!! Thanks for all your tips and for sharing your experience in caring for shell. Otherwise we newbies would be often stymied.


use high on hair blower and in no time the white will be gone


----------



## dorji

By benmn at 2010-12-19

AE Macneil a size too big. Now up on sales forum (you get both shoes:icon_smile


----------



## G Charles Blue

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs
> argyles otc


"Shaggy-dog argyles" or just inside-out? Nice kicks!


----------



## mcarthur

G Charles Blue said:


> "Shaggy-dog argyles" or just inside-out? Nice kicks!


marcoliani shag


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Dragoon

#8 LWB
Marcoliani Merino socks


----------



## WindsorNot

Suede tassels = more comfortable than anything else.


----------



## ds23pallas

^ I like your suede tassels. Are they Aldens? Flex-Welt by chance? They may be my next purchase.


----------



## WindsorNot

ds23pallas said:


> ^ I like your suede tassels. Are they Aldens? Flex-Welt by chance? They may be my next purchase.


Thanks. They are Alden suedes with the oiled flex sole. Love'em.


----------



## ds23pallas

WindsorNot said:


> Thanks. They are Alden suedes with the oiled flex sole. Love'em.


Thanks, WindsorNot. One further question: Do you find the Copley last fits true to size? My local Alden shop does not stock this model, but I could order it in.


----------



## WindsorNot

ds23pallas said:


> Thanks, WindsorNot. One further question: Do you find the Copley last fits true to size? My local Alden shop does not stock this model, but I could order it in.


That's a good question and thanks for enlightening me. I always assumed they were on the aberdeen but it looks like they are on the copley. If that is the case, it appears the copley fits approximately true to size. If anything, I feel like they are a hair longer and on the narrow side, similar to the aberdeen but a little shorter. Others feel free to correct. Hope that helps.


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> #8 LWB
> Marcoliani Merino socks


i like your gunboats with argyles
nice shine


----------



## johnsonzc

Hi all, i've been here for a while and like your posts. One pair of my new shoes i got to share with you. Not quite sure of this brand but at least they are nice and comfortable to me. Seems i need to get brown color socks...


----------



## johnsonzc

Appreciate your comments, anyone knows about the brand name of Bezzu?


----------



## mcarthur

^^
i am unable to help 
welcome to the forum


----------



## johnsonzc

mcarthur said:


> ^^
> i am unable to help
> welcome to the forum


Very happy to join in. Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## Dragoon

Mcarthur, I like those a lot. The one listed now at Shoemart is slightly different with brogueing on the quarters.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> ravello cap toes
> argyles otc


That's a wow! (haven't seen those before).


----------



## WindsorNot

^-Glorious as always. Love that soulful ravello color.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> use high on hair blower and in no time the white will be gone


Thanks, Uncle. Will do.


----------



## The Rambler

Peal Chukkas


----------



## Dragoon

Rambler, I like the socks. Marcoliani in Ginger? If so, I wish I had added that color to my recent order.


----------



## The Rambler

bresciani from oconnell's


----------



## Steel Rim

Hi Mcarthur! 
I love your collection and these ravellos are super. Here are my short wings in color 8:


----------



## srivats

Steel Rim said:


> Hi Mcarthur!
> I love your collection and these ravellos are super. Here are my short wings in color 8:
> 
> https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/profligate47/IMG_1577.jpg


Welcome to the Forum! That is a lovely pair of wingtips -- I hope to get this in 2011.


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> Mcarthur, I like those a lot. The one listed now at Shoemart is slightly different with brogueing on the quarters.


thank you
i was a benefactor of a special order that was not picked by the buyer


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> That's a wow! (haven't seen those before).


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> ^-Glorious as always. Love that soulful ravello color.


thank you 
nice shine on your lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Hi Mcarthur!
> I love your collection and these ravellos are super. Here are my short wings in color 8:


thank you
nice shine on your wt


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## maximar

One of my all time favorites Uncle! I think you have them on Aberdeen and Barrie? Which last do you like most?


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> nice shine on your lhs


Thanks!


----------



## Dragoon

AWW 
These have been a bear to break in but they seem to have finally capitulated.


----------



## Tonyp

Alden Shortwing Blucher Leydon last commando sole shell cordovan #8. Marcoliani Merino wool Argyles OTC


----------



## Nerev

Weather has been terrible in Southern California, 6th day of rain I think. I got these out of the closet, glad I did as there are puddles everywhere.


Alden Shell Boots, Barrie last, forgot the model.


----------



## Steel Rim

Thanks! 
I had a hard time choosing between/among the 974 Tremont (this one), the BB short wing in color 8 (Snap last, I believe), and A of C's short wing blucher with the commando sole. Happy with my choice, though I've now caught the disease...

Good luck!

(Reply to srivats--sorry, new at this)


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> One of my all time favorites Uncle! I think you have them on Aberdeen and Barrie? Which last do you like most?


thank you
for me the barrie last works best for me


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden Shortwing Blucher Leydon last commando sole shell cordovan #8. Marcoliani Merino wool Argyles OTC


i like your wt


----------



## mcarthur

Nerev said:


> Weather has been terrible in Southern California, 6th day of rain I think. I got these out of the closet, glad I did as there are puddles everywhere.
> 
> Alden Shell Boots, Barrie last, forgot the model.


nice shine on your cap toe boots


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

Steel Rim said:


> Hi Mcarthur!
> I love your collection and these ravellos are super. Here are my short wings in color 8:


Nice argyles as well Steel Rim. What brand and where did you purchase them. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> i like your wt


Thanks Uncle. The Mac Method at work. Very wet here for the last 6 days. Today is the first day sunshine in a week.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip
> argyles otc


Those are one of may favorites. I asked Tom at leather sole to do another run of those but so far no luck. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tonyp

RL PTB Black calf. Marcoliani Merino wool OTC argyles. A little to much pilling going on. Need to find a better Merino wool argyle.


----------



## Steel Rim

Believe it or not, these are Gold Toe from Bloomingdales's, NYC. I love the color combo and the surprising quality...Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Those are one of may favorites. I asked Tom at leather sole to do another run of those but so far no luck. Merry Christmas.


great minds think a like- i asked for ravello


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> RL PTB Black calf. Marcoliani Merino wool OTC argyles. A little to much pilling going on. Need to find a better Merino wool argyle.


the shag of marcoliana-if you find please up date us


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Dragoon

Tonyp said:


> Marcoliani Merino wool OTC argyles. A little to much pilling going on. Need to find a better Merino wool argyle.


Do you put them in the dryer or line dry?


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lwb
> argyles otc


 Amazing! Today, LHS Color 8, RL argyles


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> Do you put them in the dryer or line dry?


only line dry and they shag


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Amazing! Today, LHS Color 8, RL argyles


thank you
nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


>


+1 for gunboats and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

Harder than I thought to get a halfway decent shot.....
https://img191.imageshack.us/i/dscn0043n.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

By benmn at 2010-12-25


----------



## dorji

^^anyone know what to do so that my pictures scroll down smoothly???


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Harder than I thought to get a halfway decent shot.....
> https://img191.imageshack.us/i/dscn0043n.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> By benmn at 2010-12-25


nice shine on your wt


----------



## Saltydog

Orgetorix said:


>


Great looking classic ptbs. Shell I assume?


----------



## WindsorNot

dorji said:


> ^^anyone know what to do so that my pictures scroll down smoothly???


Use tinypic.com to upload images. Resize for message board, attach link, and do not retrieve photo for local storage.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks! They are shell.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Great looking classic ptbs. Shell I assume?


nephew,
good picture of the shell creases which you will not find on calf


----------



## AlanC

Florsheim Imperials


----------



## Steel Rim

Hi Dorji:

Great short wings! Are they Alden of Carmel with commando? Thanks...


----------



## dorji

^^Thank you. They are the Leydon lasted ones from A of C.



> nice shine on your wt


Thank you.


----------



## About Town

Snowy day here in Eastern Long Island.

So it was Hunter Wellies before snowblowing driveway. Tingley Storms over some old Sebago Loafers 
/Users/Clublane2/Desktop/snow.rtfd
the snow blowing attire

the after photo
/Users/Clublane2/Desktop/photo.JPG


----------



## Tonyp

RL Polo Chocolate Brown suede slipons. Marcoliani cotton OTC socks. Dragoon, I put in the dryer but will not do that anymore.

Uncle I will let you know when I find a better Argyle in Merino Wool.


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## closerlook

^^
what brand is that?


----------



## YoungClayB

I know I post these a lot...but I wear 'em a lot 

It's so awesome having a pair of shoes that I am not afraid to wear regardless of the conditions.


----------



## dorji

^^Love it. Do that to my kudu chukkas all the time.


----------



## hookem12387

closerlook said:


> ^^
> what brand is that?


Sorry, they're the Bass Barrets


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> RL Polo Chocolate Brown suede slipons. Marcoliani cotton OTC socks. Dragoon, I put in the dryer but will not do that anymore.
> 
> Uncle I will let you know when I find a better Argyle in Merino Wool.


from my experience all cotton and wool socks are only line dry
i like your suede loafers


----------



## WindsorNot

For those Marcoliani affectionados out there I have a question. About how many wearings do these last? I'm currently using BB argyles as they can be had for cheap at the outlet. These last about 50 or so wearings before they start to fall apart based upon my calculations.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> from my experience all cotton and wool socks are only line dry
> i like your suede loafers


Thanks uncle. They are one of my favorites. The cotton OTC marcolianis can be put in the dryer. I have worn my cotton ones at least 20 times with no sign of wear. The Merino Wool are much more delicate but feel great on.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> For those Marcoliani affectionados out there I have a question. About how many wearings do these last? I'm currently using BB argyles as they can be had for cheap at the outlet. These last about 50 or so wearings before they start to fall apart based upon my calculations.


nephew,
how long do the marcoliani wool last? that is an excellent question. i fear to keep track. an educated estimate would be 40. also, i would recommend the bs wool over the marcoliani wool. you should get the same life but the bs do not shag
also all sochs are washed in cool water gentle cycle and line dryed. it keeps maria busy.


----------



## WindsorNot

^-Thank you for your insight.


----------



## catside

Snow. WalMart thermal boot socks with Wolverine Wellingtons, alternating between tan nubuck and black leather. I do do want a commando sole balmoral though.


----------



## Tonyp

Alden for BB unlined LHS in color #8 Marcoliani OTC Merino Wool socks


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden for BB unlined LHS in color #8 Marcoliani OTC Merino Wool socks


nice shine. +1 for shell and shag


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^Very nice.

New LHS for BB

By benmn at 2010-12-29
But they may be going back....

By benmn at 2010-12-29

By benmn at 2010-12-29
A bit frustrating....what do you guys think???


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Dorji: I'm no shoe expert, so others here will be better judges. But the imperfection on the LHS bothers me. When you spend a fair amount of money on a pair of shoes, they should be just as you want them.


----------



## YoungClayB

Ohh. Those LHS are fine. Glaring defects are just part of the unmistakable charm of owning shoes made by Alden.


----------



## Tonyp

Uncle, thanks for the compliment on the shine and shag. I love your NST cigar. The Shag is nice as well. Dorjj I would take them beack and get a new pair that doesn't have that defect.


----------



## joenobody0

dorji said:


> A bit frustrating....what do you guys think???


Take them back and look at their replacement carefully before you leave the store.


----------



## maximar

joenobody0 said:


> Take them back and look at their replacement carefully before you leave the store.


I would get a replacement while it's still early. You must get what you pay for.


----------



## dorji

joenobody0 said:


> Take them back and look at their replacement carefully before you leave the store.


Done, thanks to the helpful sales assosciate at my local BB.


----------



## dorji

YoungClayB said:


> Ohh. Those LHS are fine. Glaring defects are just part of the unmistakable charm of owning shoes made by Alden.


Funny! And I know you know how it is sometimes (ptb fiasco...) Seems to be that return shipping charges are also charming.

I like your new AE's.


----------



## joenobody0

dorji said:


> Done, thanks to the helpful sales assosciate at my local BB.


I'm glad you got it taken care of. Alden shoes can be questionable sometimes but I always get 100% great customer service at my local BB.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^Very nice.
> 
> New LHS for BB
> 
> thank you
> i would bring back


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Uncle, thanks for the compliment on the shine and shag. I love your NST cigar. The Shag is nice as well. Dorjj I would take them beack and get a new pair that doesn't have that defect.


thank you


----------



## closerlook

YoungClayB said:


> Ohh. Those LHS are fine. Glaring defects are just part of the unmistakable charm of owning shoes made by Alden.


hahaha


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt


----------



## ecox

Ending 2010 (and starting 2011) with cigar.










-Erik


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Ending 2010 (and starting 2011) with cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Erik


a good way to end the year and start the new year
nice shine on the chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

black wt
argyles otc


----------



## harvey_birdman

New Alden Loafers in cigar shell. Just picked up from Sherman Bros. in Philly, a real pleasure.


----------



## dorji

^^Nice looking loafers.

My winter go-to....

By benmn at 2011-01-01

By benmn at 2011-01-01


----------



## mcarthur

harvey_birdman said:


> New Alden Loafers in cigar shell. Just picked up from Sherman Bros. in Philly, a real pleasure.


enjoy wearing your cigar full strap and remember the break in process


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing your cigar full strap and remember the break in process


please explain the break in process, uncle.


----------



## dorji

^^I was just about to ask the same question. Also, is the process the same for LHS? Thank you.


----------



## eagle2250

Today seems a perfect day for pulling on the Ron Rider Captoe Balmoral boots, in Dk Brandy shell cordovan, for Sunday services. They coordinate rather well with, seasonally appropriate, Tweed attire! Have a great day, all.


----------



## gman-17

Generally, I am not a big fan of the Indy boots, but I have always had a soft spot for the Cigar Shell Cordovans. BAck in the Spring, I ordered a pair through Leffot in NY. I received them just before Christmas and I am duly impressed. They are great boot for trapseing around the city of Chicago.


----------



## Steel Rim

Fresh out of box J Crew for Alden Captoe boots in Color 8, currently at Nick's (B. Nelson) for steel tips:


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> please explain the break in process, uncle.


very easy- for at least three different times wear the shoes only on carpeting for at least an hour. this should insure that the shoes will work for you


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> Generally, I am not a big fan of the Indy boots, but I have always had a soft spot for the Cigar Shell Cordovans. BAck in the Spring, I ordered a pair through Leffot in NY. I received them just before Christmas and I am duly impressed. They are great boot for trapseing around the city of Chicago.
> 
> enjoy wearing your cigar indy


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Fresh out of box J Crew for Alden Captoe boots in Color 8, currently at Nick's (B. Nelson) for steel tips:
> 
> i like your cap toe boots. enjoy wearing


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> gman-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, I am not a big fan of the Indy boots, but I have always had a soft spot for the Cigar Shell Cordovans. BAck in the Spring, I ordered a pair through Leffot in NY. I received them just before Christmas and I am duly impressed. They are great boot for trapseing around the city of Chicago.
> 
> enjoy wearing your cigar indy
> 
> 
> 
> I really have already enjoyed them a great deal. I am quite suprised at how much, actually.
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## Mazderati

In the last two pictures, the left cap toe looks seriously misaligned. Is that the camera?

The color on the J Crew boots is excellent.


----------



## Steel Rim

Love those Color 8 cap toes. What last are they?



mcarthur said:


> color 8 cap toes
> argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

To Mazderati:

Thank you. I'm addicted to Aldens, but especially to Color 8--goes well with everything, and only gets better with age...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Love those Color 8 cap toes. What last are they?


thank you
hampton last for the cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

Alden for BB Black fleece; Black Shell cordovan LWB, Grant last. Marcoliani otc merino wool Shag argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## Enron

My new Kudu Indys. Fantastic score tonight. Clearanced at 285, and then got $50 off for a total of 235. I couldn't believe my luck. I had long wanted the Kudu Ultimate Indys from LS, and I didnt want the commando sole, but for 235 I'll put up with it!


----------



## Blue Collar

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt
> argyles otc


Mr Mac,

Where did you aquire this beautiful shoe? I have been looking for a pair for a few years now but no one ever stocks the shortwing blucher in a rare cordovan colour (Ravello, Whiskey)

Thanks.


----------



## Tonyp

G&G Black Captoe adelaide. Marcoliani cotton otc socks.


----------



## srivats

Enron said:


> My new Kudu Indys. Fantastic score tonight. Clearanced at 285, and then got $50 off for a total of 235. I couldn't believe my luck. I had long wanted the Kudu Ultimate Indys from LS, and I didnt want the commando sole, but for 235 I'll put up with it!


They look great ... where did you get them from, Enron?


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt
> argyles otc


Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dorji

Enron said:


> My new Kudu Indys...


Nice score Enron.


----------



## hsc89

Given the lousy weather here today and my unilaterally declaring it to be a "Casual Wednesday," I decided to wear my Birthday/Christmas present to myself to the office today - my new Russell "Cavalier" boots.


----------



## Enron

srivats said:


> They look great ... where did you get them from, Enron?


H Stockton at Lenox Square here in Atlanta. (only the Lenox location has them clearanced to my knowledge..i know Overton Park and Park Place still have them for $395). There is 1 pair left at Lenox as of last night, size 11. You won't get the 50$ off like I did, but at 285 they are still a steal. I don't know if Im going to keep them, though. I've been wearing them in the office all day today. Even though they are my correct size (9.5D sized down from the 10Ds i usually wear) they don't feel quite right. Still feel a bit tight. Obviously they will break in some but with a boot like this i dont know how much. They dont cause me any pain, but they are a bit irritating.


----------



## Steel Rim

Are those Ben Silver OTC wool argyles? Beautiful... (and shoes too, but that goes w/o saying).



mcarthur said:


> ravello wt
> argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

Blue Collar said:


> Mr Mac,
> 
> Where did you aquire this beautiful shoe? I have been looking for a pair for a few years now but no one ever stocks the shortwing blucher in a rare cordovan colour (Ravello, Whiskey)
> 
> Thanks.


thank you
tom from leathersoul-(limited edition)


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Are those Ben Silver OTC wool argyles? Beautiful... (and shoes too, but that goes w/o saying).


thank you 
the otc wool argyles are from bs


----------



## closerlook

i need a pair of those shortwings in ravello. 
I know I say it every time, but man...



mcarthur said:


> thank you
> the otc wool argyles are from bs


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 and black saddle shoes


----------



## closerlook

wow.
shoemart seconds?


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> wow.
> shoemart seconds?


no
from tom at leathersoul


----------



## closerlook

fabulous choice, uncle.
when did he do a run of color 4?



mcarthur said:


> no
> from tom at leathersoul


----------



## Orgetorix

closerlook said:


> fabulous choice, uncle.
> when did he do a run of color 4?


And why would he ruin it by adding black?


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> color 4 and black saddle shoes


love 'em, not enough saddles, let alone shell saddles on this tradly thread. beautiful cords and argyles, too.


----------



## maximar

Uncle, those are SSSSSSSSWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kudos to you, LS, and let us not forget Alden!


----------



## Tonyp

Alden Full Strap penny Ravello Shell. Marcoliani Cotton otc argyles.


----------



## Pletty

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alden #8 Captoe boots | three weeks in.


----------



## Tonyp

Orgetorix said:


> And why would he ruin it by adding black?


My sentiment exactly. Tom did a run of PTB in #4 but only for his Hawaii in store and "_good_" customers. I think the black saddle ruins the #4 color.


----------



## The Rambler

Pletty said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden #8 Captoe boots | three weeks in.


Welcome, Pletty: have you spent the last 3 weeks shining those handsome boots?


----------



## srivats

Tonyp said:


> Alden Full Strap penny Ravello Shell. Marcoliani Cotton otc argyles.


These are really, really, really nice, TonyP.

Uncle, the #4-black shell saddles are really nice. Did you get a pair of the PTBs too?


----------



## Tonyp

srivats said:


> These are really, really, really nice, TonyP.
> 
> Uncle, the #4-black shell saddles are really nice. Did you get a pair of the PTBs too?


Thanks Srivats;

I love the color, I think it is my favorite color shell. they require alot of breaking in. the Aberdeen last is the narrowest toe box and the stiffest imo.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> fabulous choice, uncle.
> when did he do a run of color 4?


the alden truck shop in december at the beverly hills shop


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> love 'em, not enough saddles, let alone shell saddles on this tradly thread. beautiful cords and argyles, too.


thank you
many years ago i had the both the color 8 saddle shoe and the black shell saddle shoe and from a of c i had a cigar and black saddle shoe. rambler- i agree with your comment that we need to get more saddle shoes


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> Uncle, those are SSSSSSSSWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kudos to you, LS, and let us not forget Alden!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden Full Strap penny Ravello Shell. Marcoliani Cotton otc argyles.


i like your ravello full strap and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden #8 Captoe boots | three weeks in.


good looking shine. you have the procedure


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> These are really, really, really nice, TonyP.
> 
> Uncle, the #4-black shell saddles are really nice. Did you get a pair of the PTBs too?


thank you
i didnot like the either the four eyelets and single sole on the color 4 ptb


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Pletty

mcarthur said:


> good looking shine. you have the procedure


I do indeed, thanks again!
RP


----------



## Pletty

The Rambler said:


> Welcome, Pletty: have you spent the last 3 weeks shining those handsome boots?


haha, nope, only been worn a time or two each week as its been snowy here in Chi Town. Glad you like them!


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> I do indeed, thanks again!
> RP


you have excellent material for your blog


----------



## Pletty

mcarthur said:


> you have excellent material for your blog


Thank you sir, I thought I'd add it in, just in case anyone here wanted to peruse... thanks again... ohh and some Cigar Tassels are on their way soon!


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> Thank you sir, I thought I'd add it in, just in case anyone here wanted to peruse... thanks again... ohh and some Cigar Tassels are on their way soon!


post pictures of your cigar tassels
also tingley overshoes allow you to wear your shells in wet weather


----------



## Pletty

Alden Whiskey LBW


----------



## The Rambler

Good looking shoes, outstanding blog, Pletty. I had never heard of Vivian Maier: those photos are superb, world-class. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pletty

The Rambler said:


> Good looking shoes, outstanding blog, Pletty. I had never heard of Vivian Maier: those photos are superb, world-class. Thanks for posting!


Thank you sir, Ramble on! haha -REP


----------



## Pletty

*another one from today*


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> i like your ravello full strap and argyles


Thanks uncle. Not as comfy as I would like but I love the styling. Pletty: what is your blog? how do I get to it? What last is your PTB blucher boot?


----------



## Tonyp

Alden NST on Plaza last Shell color #8. Marcoliani OTC merino wool socks.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWBs and the barber shop floor:


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> Alden Whiskey LBW


whiskey is always good on friday


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Thanks uncle. Not as comfy as I would like but I love the styling. Pletty: what is your blog? how do I get to it? What last is your PTB blucher boot?


a potential solution to the aberdeen last, which does not work for everyone, is either increase the length by 1/2 size or increase the width i.e. from D to E
E
i would only try this solution in a brick and mortar store


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden NST on Plaza last Shell color #8. Marcoliani OTC merino wool socks.


aberdeen or barrie?


----------



## mcarthur

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Florsheim Imperial pebble grain LWBs and the barber shop floor:


i like your gumboats


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> a potential solution to the aberdeen last, which does not work for everyone, is either increase the length by 1/2 size or increase the width i.e. from D to E
> E
> i would only try this solution in a brick and mortar store


I agree with you. I have done this with the Aberdeen last on the lace up shoes but with the slipons, they are already a little loose in the heel so I can't get them any bigger. Wider may be the only solution.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> aberdeen or barrie?


Plaza last.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Pletty

Tonyp said:


> Thanks uncle. Not as comfy as I would like but I love the styling. Pletty: what is your blog? how do I get to it? What last is your PTB blucher boot?


Hey Tonyp, you can visit my blog here:

My boots are on the Grant last if that was directed towards me...

Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great run lately, Uncle.









AE Bradleys


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great run lately, Uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Bradleys


thank you
i like your shells. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## srivats

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great run lately, Uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Bradleys


Look great Cards! This is one of my favorite AE models ... I'd like to add a pair someday (if they still make it).


----------



## Cardinals5

srivats said:


> Look great Cards! This is one of my favorite AE models ... I'd like to add a pair someday (if they still make it).


Thanks, Sri - I like them even more than I expected - the perfect shoe for sport coats, chinos, etc.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ I agree--the Bradley has a nice, robust look that complements the shell wonderfully. I will have to keep my eye out for a pair.


----------



## Tonyp

Pletty said:


> Hey Tonyp, you can visit my blog here:
> 
> My boots are on the Grant last if that was directed towards me...
> 
> Thanks!


Single or double sole?


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

Alden Straight tip cigar shell. Aberdeen last. Marcoliani otc merino wool argyle.


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful, macworthy captoes


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden Straight tip cigar shell. Aberdeen last. Marcoliani otc merino wool argyle.


+1 for cigar and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## ds23pallas

From the last two days:

Alden Indy boots made much more winter-friendly by the addition of a genuine Alden Commando topy added to the fore of the shoe. Please excuse the splash of hoisin sauce on the right toe:



And today an Alden rarely seen in these parts - the Flex-Welt bit loafer:


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> +1 for cigar and argyles


Thanks uncle. Love your Ravello tassels. They look brand new out of the box.


----------



## Tonyp

Alden For BB #8 shell tassel with the foxen stitching on the heel. They seem more comfortable than the Full strap pennys that I have from Shoe mart for some reason.Same size.


----------



## brooks_bro

Resurrected my Alden Bal Black wingtips today - went through a phase of no black footwear and needed a change of pace


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Thanks uncle. Love your Ravello tassels. They look brand new out of the box.


they are new


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Alden For BB #8 shell tassel with the foxen stitching on the heel. They seem more comfortable than the Full strap pennys that I have from Shoe mart for some reason.Same size.


i like your wall street look. it is interesting put not usual for alden shoes even though the the tassels and full strap aere both on the same last.


----------



## mcarthur

brooks_bro said:


> Resurrected my Alden Bal Black wingtips today - went through a phase of no black footwear and needed a change of pace


nice looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

Tonyp said:


> Alden For BB #8 shell tassel with the foxen stitching on the heel. They seem more comfortable than the Full strap pennys that I have from Shoe mart for some reason.Same size.


The full strap has a lower vamp, and so the foot pushes forward further into the shoe. As a result, the toes are more cramped in the toe box. Putting tongue pads in helps keep the foot back in the shoe and thereby brings the fit more toward the full vamp of the tassel.


----------



## Tonyp

closerlook said:


> The full strap has a lower vamp, and so the foot pushes forward further into the shoe. As a result, the toes are more cramped in the toe box. Putting tongue pads in helps keep the foot back in the shoe and thereby brings the fit more toward the full vamp of the tassel.


Thanks for the info. Makes sense. I love my Full straps but haven't worn as much because toes get cramped. I will try this.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> i like your wall street look. it is interesting put not usual for alden shoes even though the the tassels and full strap aere both on the same last.


Thanks uncle. I think the Shell #8 works well with Brown. I love your Ravello NST. This is a have to have shoe for me. Soon maybe. Or maybe a cigar Tassel?? Too many to choose from.


----------



## Tonyp

Today, Alden LHS cigar with cotton Marcoliani argyles. It is getting warm in So. Cal.


----------



## closerlook

Tony P, do you wear a wide?


----------



## closerlook

Tonyp said:


> Thanks for the info. Makes sense. I love my Full straps but haven't worn as much because toes get cramped. I will try this.


go for it. that shoe is a great alternative.
I need to do the same in my prl darlton tassels.


----------



## Tonyp

closerlook said:


> go for it. that shoe is a great alternative.
> I need to do the same in my prl darlton tassels.


I wear a "D" in most of my shoes. I wear a D in the aberdeen lasted loafer but an E in the Aberdeen lace up. This seems to work well. I wear a E in the Leydon last, a D in the Grant and a D in the Barrie and Plaza. D for the LHS van last. I do have some tightness on the vamp of the LHS on the left foot only right now.


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Thanks uncle. I think the Shell #8 works well with Brown. I love your Ravello NST. This is a have to have shoe for me. Soon maybe. Or maybe a cigar Tassel?? Too many to choose from.


thank you
both are good choices. i would go for the ravello nst which are more difficut to get


----------



## mcarthur

Tonyp said:


> Today, Alden LHS cigar with cotton Marcoliani argyles. It is getting warm in So. Cal.


nice shine on your cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Tonyp

Thanks uncle. The Mac method works well.


----------



## Tonyp

Sloop SW1 Water buffalo tie slip on.


----------



## Bandit44

Pining for warmer weather today in AE Polos.


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Pining for warmer weather today in AE Polos.


nice shine on your saddle shoes


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boot
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

mcarthur said:


> nice shine on your saddle shoes


Thank you sir. Lots of brushing.


----------



## bd79cc

Bean Boots. It's cool and rainy outside today.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Enron

Brand new Alden snuff suede boot


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## johnsonzc

mcarthur said:


> color 8 wing tip
> argyles otc


Uncle and all, have you noticed such shoes? loafer made of TPU(rubber) in Italy. This is not commercial, but i want to know your comments on such shoes, will you really like them? of course depending on how comfortable it might be. If comfortable, will you foresee any need of such an item in rainy and humid areas, to people who need smart casual but not CROCS? This is really important as i'm on a serious observation on the market. Thanks.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've been looking for a shoe to pair with my rubber chinos and OCBD one-piece, everyone comments on how smart and practical it looks until they see my sodden shoes.



johnsonzc said:


> Uncle and all, have you noticed such shoes? loafer made of TPU(rubber) in Italy. This is not commercial, but i want to know your comments on such shoes, will you really like them? of course depending on how comfortable it might be. If comfortable, will you foresee any need of such an item in rainy and humid areas, to people who need smart casual but not CROCS? This is really important as i'm on a serious observation on the market. Thanks.


----------



## eagle2250

johnsonzc said:


> Uncle and all, have you noticed such shoes? loafer made of TPU(rubber) in Italy. This is not commercial, but i want to know your comments on such shoes, will you really like them? of course depending on how comfortable it might be. If comfortable, will you foresee any need of such an item in rainy and humid areas, to people who need smart casual but not CROCS? This is really important as i'm on a serious observation on the market. Thanks.


By any other name, a Croc is still a Croc...simply a cast rubber shoe. Wear them if you must...the grandkids love them...but, I cannot believe the closer fitting designs pictured in your referrence, would be healthy for ones feet! LOL. Though, if purchased large enough, I suppose they could be worn as an overshoe? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Bandit44

Dexter LWB


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boots
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt boots
> argyles otc


Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AdamsSutherland




----------



## Steel Rim

Staying home today...


----------



## The Rambler

AdamsSutherland said:


>


wonderful color.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Icy in DC Metro today.

A pair of these...










On these...


----------



## harvey_birdman

Allen Edmonds Bayfield Boots, perfect for this crappy weather while still presentable enough to wear to court.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


>


i like your lhs on ice


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Staying home today...


good shine on your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boots
argyles otc


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Rambler and Uncle Mac,

Thanks. I finally got around to giving them a proper dose of the Method, figured I could post a picture.

WouldaShoulda,
Good call with the Bean Boots. Whatever was dumped on us last night was just awful. I've been trying to decide what is worse, the smell of the metro in the summer or winter...


----------



## johnsonzc

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I've been looking for a shoe to pair with my rubber chinos and OCBD one-piece, everyone comments on how smart and practical it looks until they see my sodden shoes.


thank you GentlemanGeorge, i appreciate your post.


----------



## johnsonzc

Thank you eagle 2250.


----------



## eagle2250

WouldaShoulda said:


> Icy in DC Metro today.
> 
> A pair of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On these...


LOL. A suitable caption, perhaps; 'Trax on Trad'?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> WouldaShoulda,
> Good call with the Bean Boots. Whatever was dumped on us last night was just awful. I've been trying to decide what is worse, the smell of the metro in the summer or winter...


Your solution was much more elegant as usual!!

The B.O. is much worse in the summer!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Poor quality picture taken at night last week. Getting caught in the snow wearing shell shouldn't scare you, traction aside. My Darltons looked fine in the morning.


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you Mac! Have been employing Mac method exclusively and religiously...


mcarthur said:


> good shine on your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy boots
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst boots
> argyles otc


 Great looking Ravello! I like the eyelets too (absence of speed hooks).


----------



## dorji

harvey_birdman said:


> Allen Edmonds Bayfield Boots, perfect for this crappy weather...


Nice snow stompers :icon_smile: Oiled/ hot stuffed leathers like CXL are wonderful for those of us with lasting snow.


----------



## Dragoon

First trip out for the Ravello LHS.


----------



## dorji

^^Great looking LHS Dragoonn!


----------



## Orgetorix

Dragoon said:


> First trip out for the Ravello LHS.


Gorgeous!


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Great looking Ravello! I like the eyelets too (absence of speed hooks).


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> First trip out for the Ravello LHS.


thumbs up for ravello lhs and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

All of those ravellos are beautiful. I have Alden shells in every color except that (and black, which I don't want).

Has there ever been a make-up of Indy's in ravello?


----------



## mcarthur

Edwin Ek said:


> All of those ravellos are beautiful. I have Alden shells in every color except that (and black, which I don't want).
> 
> Has there ever been a make-up of Indy's in ravello?


thank you
to the best of my knowledge, i have not come across an ravello indy. of course, someone could have obtained a special order of ravello indy


----------



## Saltydog

Dragoon said:


> First trip out for the Ravello LHS.


Those are some of the best looking--dare I say...beautiful--penny loafters I've ever seen!
I've got a pair of #8s and a pair of Whiskey. I vowed my next shells would be something other than LHS. I may change my mind.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Those are some of the best looking--dare I say...beautiful--penny loafters I've ever seen!
> I've got a pair of #8s and a pair of Whiskey. I vowed my next shells would be something other than LHS. I may change my mind.


if you changed your mind, you would be very pleased


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boots
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toe boots


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## srivats

^ Great run, uncle ... it is impossible to pick a favourite!


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb
> argyles otc


Uncle Mac: Whiskey shell PTB's...a very handsome and classic post to celebrate your breaking the 'five digit' posting barrier! ...and the great majority of your postings have been equally as visually provocative. Congratulations and thanks for all the wonderful WAYWT and WFAYWT images. LOL. Keep them coming, as it keeps us motivated.


----------



## The Rambler

Yes, congratulations uncle, on 10,000 worthwile posts.


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> ^ Great run, uncle ... it is impossible to pick a favourite!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Uncle Mac: Whiskey shell PTB's...a very handsome and classic post to celebrate your breaking the 'five digit' posting barrier! ...and the great majority of your postings have been equally as visually provocative. Congratulations and thanks for all the wonderful WAYWT and WFAYWT images. LOL. Keep them coming, as it keeps us motivated.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Yes, congratulations uncle, on 10,000 worthwile posts.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst boots
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

AF 80 from Alden of Carmel
Argyles otc


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ...


Congratulations and thank you for driving this thread!


----------



## Steel Rim

Congratulations too Mac! I'm a real fan. Here's a photo from my past shoe life, BF (before thread), worn today in the snow. Practical, comfortable, and still good looking IMHO. J M Weston Golf:


----------



## Steel Rim

dorji said:


> AF 80 from Alden of Carmel
> Argyles otc


I want those AF80's with Commando, although I have 974 Tremonts in Color 8. This is dangerous! Great shoe!


----------



## dorji

Steel Rim said:


> I want those AF80's with Commando...


Thank you Steel Rim!
The commando sole serves me well here (St. Paul, MN).


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> AF 80 from Alden of Carmel
> Argyles otc


 thumbs up for wt and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Congratulations and thank you for driving this thread!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Congratulations too Mac! I'm a real fan.
> 
> thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Congratulations, Uncle Mac, on 10,000 posts!









AE Hinsdales


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Today I am wearing waterproof Timberlands;










I purchased them in the Maple color so I wouldn't be confused with the Hamster of KIA Soul fame...






(It's snowy in DC today)


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Congratulations, Uncle Mac, on 10,000 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Hinsdales


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

All Maine for the latest snow-freezing rain-much more snow event: Maine Hunting shoes from I can't remember when, and Town View mocs, the brilliant suggestion of Cards5:


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> whiskey nst
> argyles otc


 uncle 
congrats on so many quality posts


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> uncle
> congrats on so many quality posts


thank you


----------



## Bandit44

Leeds PTB in black shell.


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Leeds PTB in black shell.


to enhance your ptb use the procedure


----------



## WindsorNot

Thank you Mac for you continued contributions and inspirational posts.


----------



## Bandit44

mcarthur said:


> to enhance your ptb use the procedure


These are an interesting pair. I brush and buff these more than any shoes I own, but they don't respond as well as my others do.


----------



## Cvaria

*The good ol' Strand and argyle combo*

the most awesome plainness.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

Bandit44 said:


> These are an interesting pair. I brush and buff these more than any shoes I own, but they don't respond as well as my others do.


Two suggestions: 1) Mist the shoes with a bit of water, prior to buffing like crazy and 2) if suggestion #1 fails, apply a little Venetian Creme. After it drys, brush/buff like crazy! Uncle Mac, would you concur? 

Good luck, Bandit44!


----------



## Tonyp

Casual Friday and very warm in So. Cal. today for the last time for awhile. 80' F.

Tods Chocolate brown suede drivers sans socks.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Thank you Mac for you continued contributions and inspirational posts.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Two suggestions: 1) Mist the shoes with a bit of water, prior to buffing like crazy and 2) if suggestion #1 fails, apply a little Venetian Creme. After it drys, brush/buff like crazy! Uncle Mac, would you concur?
> 
> Good luck, Bandit44!


i concur with your suggestion


----------



## mcarthur

friday
















black cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> Alden norwegian split toe oxford
> Burgundy shell cordovan
> Commando sole
> Argyle socks OTC


uncle mac,
where were these commando sole nst obtained?
nice look


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> uncle mac,
> where were these commando sole nst obtained?
> nice look


thank you
purchased from a of c


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> color 8 ptb
> argyles otc


Thumbs up for commando soles in January.

^^Also-- great colors and textures going on w LHS+ argyles+ cords. Very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Thumbs up for commando soles in January.
> 
> ^^Also-- great colors and textures going on w LHS+ argyles+ cords. Very nice.


thank you


----------



## Saltydog

This may not be the place to raise this question...and, if so, apologies. However, I am in need of resolution. After reading numerous posts extolling the virtues of using Venetian Shoe Cream on Shell Cordovan, I took delivery on a bottle from Orgetorix. Then, to refresh myself on the instructions of application, I did a search on the forum. Amidst all the lustrous (pun intended) remarks about the positive effects on shell _and_ calf, I was dismayed to see that the expert and guru on all things shell--none other than Uncle Mcarthur--admonishing all to never use this substance on shell. Certainly no one can deny the veracity of the Mac Method of polishing shell...and right there in the Alden box it tells you not to use cream.,,only wax. Yet so may vouch for the effectiveness of Venetian Cream. Now I am torn. Do I use it on my shell or reserve it for calf only. I plead for advice!


----------



## Orgetorix

Saltydog said:


> This may not be the place to raise this question...and, if so, apologies. However, I am in need of resolution. After reading numerous posts extolling the virtues of using Venetian Shoe Cream on Shell Cordovan, I took delivery on a bottle from Orgetorix. Then, to refresh myself on the instructions of application, I did a search on the forum. Amidst all the lustrous (pun intended) remarks about the positive effects on shell _and_ calf, I was dismayed to see that the expert and guru on all things shell--none other than Uncle Mcarthur--admonishing all to never use this substance on shell. Certainly no one can deny the veracity of the Mac Method of polishing shell...and right there in the Alden box it tells you not to use cream.,,only wax. Yet so may vouch for the effectiveness of Venetian Cream. Now I am torn. Do I use it on my shell or reserve it for calf only. I plead for advice!


I don't think you're going to get a consensus here. I use and recommend VC for shell because it was recommended by Nick Horween, who should know what to use on his products. However, even Nick noted that it shouldn't be necessary to use it very often--only for conditioning when the shell needs it, which is seldom.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1. Indeed, if you find yourself applying Venetian Cream more than two times in a year, you are overdoing it!


----------



## Bandit44

Florsheim LWB


----------



## WindsorNot

Color #8 LWB










Just kidding! They're black .


----------



## closerlook

^^ those look familiar.


----------



## WindsorNot

closerlook said:


> ^^ those look familiar.


Not surprising, they are a fairly common style .


----------



## closerlook

^^ har har.
enjoy them!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## maximar

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> +1. Indeed, if you find yourself applying Venetian Cream more than two times in a year, you are overdoing it!


Unless you prefer bumps/welts on every liquid that comes in contact with your shells. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WindsorNot

Gorgeous PTBs, uncle.

Mocha suede today. Dang flash, they are much darker actually.


----------



## dorji

:icon_smile:


Leather Soul CXL Plaza wingtips workin' hard.


----------



## Steel Rim

dorji said:


> :icon_smile:
> 
> Leather Soul CXL Plaza wingtips workin' hard.


Beautiful! Commando?

Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Gorgeous PTBs, uncle.
> 
> Mocha suede today. Dang flash, they are much darker actually.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> :icon_smile:
> 
> Leather Soul CXL Plaza wingtips workin' hard.


good looking boots. consider overshoes for snow and salt


----------



## dorji

> Beautiful! Commando?





> good looking boots. consider overshoes for snow and salt


Thank you. Not commando, they are double-waterlock which I have treated with snoseal. I don't wear them when it's salty here (which is often). Regular non-salty snow does not bother them too much due to the oiled leather and snoseal treatment.:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^Great captoes! Like another member, I too am on the fence about my next shells. Ravello or cigar??? Yours both look very nice.


----------



## Wisco

Great footwear gents. Shell longwings off eBay; Treated once upon arrival with Venetian cream to moisturize and then with the Mac procedure until my arms hurt!


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^Great captoes! Like another member, I too am on the fence about my next shells. Ravello or cigar??? Yours both look very nice.


thank you
i would vote for cigar


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Great footwear gents. Shell longwings off eBay; Treated once upon arrival with Venetian cream to moisturize and then with the Mac procedure until my arms hurt!


your efforts have paid a big dividend. nice shine on your gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

Very handsome, Wisco. Hanovers? How do you get the Venetian out of all the little holes?


----------



## WindsorNot

The Rambler said:


> How do you get the Venetian out of all the little holes?


Sound like the beginning of a joke...


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Very handsome, Wisco. Hanovers? How do you get the Venetian out of all the little holes?


Yup. Hanover. It says "Le Sheppard(?)" Signatures on the rear of the insole. The shell cordovan leather is not quite as thick as my Aldens, but they ought to be tough enough. The soles are in pretty good shape, but the rubber heals have a few dimples. I might send them to B.Nelson this Summer to resole with Dainite for true bad weather use next Fall/Winter.

I plopped some Venetian cream onto the shoes and rubbed with a dauber brush to get the cream into all the nooks and crannies. I then polished with a rag to shine. After letting them sit for awhile, I hit them with the horsehair brush (anyone see the beauty of brushing horse hide with horse hair???) for about 10 minutes per shoe followed by a light polishing cloth work over. I've noticed that the more you polish shell the better the shine, so these should only get better.


----------



## Bandit44

Dexter LWB


----------



## maximar

Wisco said:


> Yup. Hanover. It says "Le Sheppard(?)" Signatures on the rear of the insole. The shell cordovan leather is not quite as thick as my Aldens, but they ought to be tough enough. The soles are in pretty good shape, but the rubber heals have a few dimples. I might send them to B.Nelson this Summer to resole with Dainite for true bad weather use next Fall/Winter.
> 
> I plopped some Venetian cream onto the shoes and rubbed with a dauber brush to get the cream into all the nooks and crannies. I then polished with a rag to shine. After letting them sit for awhile, I hit them with the horsehair brush (anyone see the beauty of brushing horse hide with horse hair???) for about 10 minutes per shoe followed by a light polishing cloth work over. I've noticed that the more you polish shell the better the shine, so these should only get better.


My compliments as well Wisco. Hey Orgetorix! How's the shipment coming? I just remembered someone in this thread mentioned that he is saving the Venetian cream for shells only because it's expensive. Why hold back? Aren't shoes worth more than cream and worth saving?


----------



## maximar

Wisco said:


> Yup. Hanover. It says "Le Sheppard(?)" Signatures on the rear of the insole. The shell cordovan leather is not quite as thick as my Aldens, but they ought to be tough enough. The soles are in pretty good shape, but the rubber heals have a few dimples. I might send them to B.Nelson this Summer to resole with Dainite for true bad weather use next Fall/Winter.
> 
> I plopped some Venetian cream onto the shoes and rubbed with a dauber brush to get the cream into all the nooks and crannies. I then polished with a rag to shine. After letting them sit for awhile, I hit them with the horsehair brush (anyone see the beauty of brushing horse hide with horse hair???) for about 10 minutes per shoe followed by a light polishing cloth work over. I've noticed that the more you polish shell the better the shine, so these should only get better.


Does anyone have a before and after Venetian application pic? Just curious.


----------



## Orgetorix

maximar said:


> My compliments as well Wisco. Hey Orgetorix! How's the shipment coming? I just remembered someone in this thread mentioned that he is saving the Venetian cream for shells only because it's expensive. Why hold back? Aren't shoes worth more than cream and worth saving?


My supplier told me last week he's waiting on the manufacturer to make more, and that it'd be another week or two at least. So your guess is as good as mine at the moment!


----------



## Cardinals5

Wisco said:


> "Le Sheppard(?)"


LB Sheppard (Lawrence Baker) - he was the son of the original founder and took over the company in 1950 and ran it until 1968 (and pretty much left it to flounder - it closed its doors in 1974 and the name was later purchased by another shoe company).


----------



## AlanC

Orgetorix said:


> My supplier...


Pssst! Hey buddy...want some Venetian cream? This is the good stuff...


----------



## granjamo

Alden 686 (Brown)
Picked these up from one of the two local retailers who carry Alden (albeit very limited selection)
First go on the Aberdeen last and it is a bit tight for my toes (probably need an E width). Will likely have to sell them. Love the color though.


----------



## Bandit44

In my experience, Venetian cream isn't a magical elixir. When I've used it on calfskin, I cannot tell a bit of difference between VC and Melatonin conditioner. To me, it's value is in occasionally conditioning shell. YMMV.


----------



## maximar

Orgetorix said:


> My supplier told me last week he's waiting on the manufacturer to make more, and that it'd be another week or two at least. So your guess is as good as mine at the moment!


My LHS and Shortwing has been shaking uncontrollably with outbursts of cold sweats already. Gotta have it! Gotta have it!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

Orgetorix said:


> My supplier told me last week he's waiting on the manufacturer to make more, and that it'd be another week or two at least. So your guess is as good as mine at the moment!





AlanC said:


> Pssst! Hey buddy...want some Venetian cream? This is the good stuff...





maximar said:


> My LHS and Shortwing has been shaking uncontrollably with outbursts of cold sweats already. Gotta have it! Gotta have it!


LOL. At first I was a bit put off by the cost of shipping but, it seems there may indeed be a good reason to explain why Venetian Cream is shipped to us in "hazardous materials" shipping containers!


----------



## Wisco

Alden SC chukka, Ravello color and in need of a Mac treatment.


----------



## Bandit44

Nettleton LWB


----------



## The Rambler

^beautiful, classic!


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim shell Yumas


----------



## marg

brand new color 8 longwings - just popped my cordovan cherry


----------



## The Rambler

welcome and congrats, they look very cherry indeed.


----------



## Bandit44

The Rambler said:


> ^beautiful, classic!


Thank you sir.


----------



## maximar

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim shell Yumas


WOW! Where on earth can I score one of those? They look perfect with those grey pants.


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Alden SC chukka, Ravello color and in need of a Mac treatment.


i like your ravello chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

marg said:


> brand new color 8 longwings - just popped my cordovan cherry


enjoy wearing


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim shell Yumas


Card--I was looking at some of my old high school yearbooks a while back circa 64-67 and I actually counted more loafters like those (I think they are called venetians now...we just called them slip-ons) than penny or tassle loafers. No kidding. I've also seen pics of Elvis wearing what looked like black loafers of that type in the 50's. Of course we didn't even know what shell cordovan was...and I remember a number of them were pebble grain black. I see that LL Bean is currently offering them along with their beef-roll penny loafers and tassle mocs.


----------



## Steel Rim

Saltydog said:


> Card--I was looking at some of my old high school yearbooks a while back circa 64-67 and I actually counted more loafters like those (I think they are called venetians now...we just called them slip-ons) than penny or tassle loafers. No kidding. I've also seen pics of Elvis wearing what looked like black loafers of that type in the 50's. Of course we didn't even know what shell cordovan was...and I remember a number of them were pebble grain black. I see that LL Bean is currently offering them along with their beef-roll penny loafers and tassle mocs.


I had them in black pebble grain and in smooth grain. They were Thom McCan's!!! Thx for the memories...


----------



## Saltydog

I'm pretty sure most of the ones worn by myself and my classmates came from Thom McCan, J.C. Penny or Sears. This type of loafer was huge for quite a while during some of the normally thought of "trad years" throughout the country. Worn with flat front cuffed slacks, khakis or 501 Levis...OCBDs...v-neck sweaters and the rest of it. They may (or may not) have been as big in the Ivy League.......but at the time were pretty much thought of in the same vein as pennys and tassles. Don't know why they seem to be forgotten among the legion of TNSIL fanatics. I guess because they are just now making it back after being lost since the earlier 70's and the younger trads don't quite know what to make of them. If you were a student in the 60's you just have to have memories of these shoes in abundance. Sometimes we just like to pretend they were Bass Weejans.

BTW...check out Elvis' famous bump and grind rendition of "Hound Dog" on the Ed Sullivan show and you will see him wearing a pair with white socks. I assume they were white--the picture is, after all black and white. Think they were wigwams?


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Sanfords


----------



## Cardinals5

maximar said:


> WOW! Where on earth can I score one of those? They look perfect with those grey pants.


Florsheim did a pair in corrected grain a couple of years ago otherwise the last time they were made in shell was the late 1990s. I found mine on eBay after about a year of searching.



Saltydog said:


> Card--I was looking at some of my old high school yearbooks a while back circa 64-67 and I actually counted more loafters like those (I think they are called venetians now...we just called them slip-ons) than penny or tassle loafers. No kidding. I've also seen pics of Elvis wearing what looked like black loafers of that type in the 50's. Of course we didn't even know what shell cordovan was...and I remember a number of them were pebble grain black. I see that LL Bean is currently offering them along with their beef-roll penny loafers and tassle mocs.





Saltydog said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the ones worn by myself and my classmates came from Thom McCan, J.C. Penny or Sears. This type of loafer was huge for quite a while during some of the normally thought of "trad years" throughout the country. Worn with flat front cuffed slacks, khakis or 501 Levis...OCBDs...v-neck sweaters and the rest of it. They may (or may not) have been as big in the Ivy League.......but at the time were pretty much thought of in the same vein as pennys and tassles. Don't know why they seem to be forgotten among the legion of TNSIL fanatics. I guess because they are just now making it back after being lost since the earlier 70's and the younger trads don't quite know what to make of them. If you were a student in the 60's you just have to have memories of these shoes in abundance. Sometimes we just like to pretend they were Bass Weejans.
> 
> BTW...check out Elvis' famous bump and grind rendition of "Hound Dog" on the Ed Sullivan show and you will see him wearing a pair with white socks. I assume they were white--the picture is, after all black and white. Think they were wigwams?


Thanks for the memories, guys. I've seen lots of the venetian-style loafer in old pictures and liked them for their simplicity.


----------



## WindsorNot

AE Sanfords


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Are those Sanfords shell, WoN?










AS4BB suede


----------



## Bandit44

AE Leeds


----------



## WindsorNot

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Are those Sanfords shell, WoN?


I wish! Nice red laces on your suede.


----------



## Steel Rim

I believe I misspelled Thom McAn. It's been many years, thankfully.

Today, Captoe boots in #8, despite snow...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> I believe I misspelled Thom McAn. It's been many years, thankfully.
> 
> Today, Captoe boots in #8, despite snow...


nice shine


----------



## Wisco

Alden dark brown suede short wings


----------



## chiamdream

Doing my best uncle mac impression:










Some may remember that I was saving these for my wedding, but I somehow talked myself (and my bride) into a pair of whiskey LWBs for that auspicious occasion. Compared to a wedding dress, they're cheap!


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nice shine


Thank you! Mac method exclusively!


----------



## granjamo

<sigh>

The new brown Alden loafers (#686, 10.5D) don't fit. I don't seem to have much luck with loafers but couldn't pass on them when they were on sale after Christmas. They have been worn once. PM me if you're interested.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...r-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1188422#post1188422


----------



## mcarthur

chiamdream said:


> Doing my best uncle mac impression:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some may remember that I was saving these for my wedding, but I somehow talked myself (and my bride) into a pair of whiskey LWBs for that auspicious occasion. Compared to a wedding dress, they're cheap!


you have done it! nice shine on your gunboats


----------



## Bandit44

Kenmoor LWB


----------



## CLTesquire

Bandit44 said:


> AE Leeds


Very nice, I came very close to buying these last summer. Went with the McAllister instead.


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Kenmoor LWB


i like argyles with gunboats


----------



## Wisco

New Alden Colo #8 SC NST. My first wearing "off carpet at home".

I like the last and this is my first color #8 Alden SC shoe. A little richer and with a bit more purple tinged compared to my color #8 SC AE MacNeil which has a distinct lighter red/brown hue.


----------



## The Rambler

Sharp new NSTs, Wisco.

Cheany single-sole longwings


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> New Alden Colo #8 SC NST. My first wearing "off carpet at home".
> 
> I like the last and this is my first color #8 Alden SC shoe. A little richer and with a bit more purple tinged compared to my color #8 SC AE MacNeil which has a distinct lighter red/brown hue.


i like your nst. enjoy wearing. aberdeen last or barrie last?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Sharp new NSTs, Wisco.
> 
> Cheany single-sole longwings


that attire is crying for double sole lwb


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> that attire is crying for double sole lwb


must admit the style never caught on, I wonder why...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> that attire is crying for double sole lwb


That would be too dorky!!


----------



## Orgetorix

BA Mason Executive Imperial longwings


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> That would be too dorky!!


i am proud to be dorky!


----------



## Mazama

Saltydog said:


> (Venetian loafers in the 60s) ....were pretty much thought of in the same vein as pennys and tassles. Don't know why they seem to be forgotten among the legion of TNSIL fanatics. I guess because they are just now making it back after being lost since the earlier 70's and the younger trads don't quite know what to make of them. If you were a student in the 60's you just have to have memories of these shoes in abundance. Sometimes we just like to pretend they were Bass Weejans.)


Saltydog is correct, as usual. I was strictly a Weejuns penny wearer in my 1960s Virginia high school (could only afford one pair of loafers) but the so-called Venetian style was common although not as common where I was as seems to have been the case for Saltydog.

I believe you'll find Bass catalogs from that era showing a plain toe Venetian style as well (along with two-eyelet tie versions, Scotch grain and other variations not commonly reproduced these days). Being insecure teenagers we mostly aped each other and wore only the dominant penny versions but presumably older trads of the era bought the other styles.

BTW, Allen Edmonds came out with a terrific looking pair of Venetians called the "Sanibel" last year, including a version on black grained leather:

As my memory gets jogged it seems that a lot of things worn by trad dressers back in the day are ignored now: for instance wallets made from regimental striped repp silk with leather trim were common, often the long ones intended to worn in the inside of a suit jacket that stuck prominently out of the back pockets of chinos (guess we weren't afraid of, or were naive about, pickpockets in those days).


----------



## harvey_birdman

Mazama said:


> for instance wallets made from regimental striped repp silk with leather trim were common, often the long ones intended to worn in the inside of a suit jacket that stuck prominently out of the back pockets of chinos (guess we weren't afraid of, or were naive about, pickpockets in those days).


Intrigued. Does anybody still produce such an item?


----------



## Mazama

harvey_birdman said:


> Intrigued. Does anybody still produce such an item?


Intrigued by your being intrigued I typed "repp silk wallets" into my favorite search engine (not Google) and discovered Orvis currently sells a standard size version in the venerable Argyle & Sutherland stripe for $49: .

Very sharp IMO, even though it's just the standard size fold over. But, wiser to the ways of this cruel world than I was in 1967, I would no longer dare wear the longer version sticking colorfully from my back pocket.

Will stop with wallets now so as not to divert the footwear thread any further...


----------



## Wisco

mcarthur said:


> i like your nst. enjoy wearing. aberdeen last or barrie last?


Aberdeen. I prefer this Alden last as it seems bit narrower through the rear/middle of the foot providing a bit more support for my low arches. I also like the slightly pointed/rounded toe.


----------



## Per

L.L Bean Duck Hunting Boots

--------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## Auggie Brine

Today I'm wearing my Cesare Paciotti ankle boots. They are absolutely awesome!


----------



## Preacher

I've been wanting to post in this thread for a long time. Ravello Wing Tip boots today. Still only wearing them on carpet. Plan on taking them out on the street in a few more days.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ :icon_hailthee:


----------



## closerlook

Preacher said:


> I've been wanting to post in this thread for a long time. Ravello Wing Tip boots today. Still only wearing them on carpet. Plan on taking them out on the street in a few more days.
> 
> View attachment 2167


Congrats on deciding to get them. I think it was a wise choice, and if they had my size I would have nabbed a pair too.


----------



## eagle2250

Per said:


> L.L Bean Duck Hunting Boots
> 
> --------------------
> Check out my blog.


On my monitor it appears you have paired flannel lined, Tin Cloth trousers with your LL Bean Hunting boots...an excellent choice for cold and snow busting! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dorji

Preacher said:


> I've been wanting to post in this thread for a long time. Ravello Wing Tip boots today.


Awesome boots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

Preacher said:


> I've been wanting to post in this thread for a long time. Ravello Wing Tip boots today. Still only wearing them on carpet. Plan on taking them out on the street in a few more days.
> 
> View attachment 2167


good looking boots. enjoy wearing


----------



## Duke of Welingotn

Nice boots!

Today I am wearing my Church's Carne split toe shoes (black leather).


----------



## Orgetorix

Nettleton


----------



## Preacher

Alden Cigar LWB


----------



## conductor

Found these at Goodwill today. Lucky find for me, can't wait to wear them to work tomorrow!


----------



## dorji

Preacher said:


> Alden Cigar LWB


+1 for shell LWB.


----------



## ds23pallas

If I could keep only one pair of shoes, this would be the pair. My mellowed # 8 Alden longwings:


----------



## YoungClayB

Just got these in today...Vintage Norm Thompson Hiking Boots (Probably made by Danner in the 50's or 60's)...size 8.5A...can't believe it!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
YoungClayB: You have yourself a very nice pair of boot there! Where did you find them and (if I may be so indiscreet as to ask) how many hours of life effort did they run you? Are they heavy on the foot? They look to almost have the heft of my Wesco Jobmasters!


----------



## YoungClayB

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> YoungClayB: You have yourself a very nice pair of boot there! Where did you find them and (if I may be so indiscreet as to ask) how many hours of life effort did they run you? Are they heavy on the foot? They look to almost have the heft of my Wesco Jobmasters!


Thanks Eagle. I still can't believe I found these in my size...and for only $25!!! A very happy camper am I.

They are definitely hefty, but not obnoxiously so. I wore them today while putting out 100 lbs of preemergent on my lawn and got used to the weight of them pretty quickly.


----------



## WindsorNot

Visions of Fall dancing in my head today.


----------



## ecox

PTBs, Color 8.


----------



## dorji

ds23pallas said:


> If I could keep only one pair of shoes, this would be the pair. My mellowed # 8 Alden longwings:


Wow! Very nice.
A question....how much stretch in the parts with the eyelets? That is, how much closer together did the two sides become?


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> If I could keep only one pair of shoes, this would be the pair. My mellowed # 8 Alden longwings:


Your LHS and these longwings are my favorite shoes on the forum. I do love Uncle mac's pristine shells, but your shoes have that character and beauty that only comes with age and wear. Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ no quantity can beat the quality of a couple trusty pairs.
I'm pretty much done getting new pairs and am ready to settle into the ones I have.


----------



## YoungClayB

closerlook said:


> ^^^ no quantity can beat the quality of a couple trusty pairs.
> I'm pretty much done getting new pairs and am ready to settle into the ones I have.


Post like this one make me happy. It's a leap of maturity to want the things that you have rather than constantly thinking about having the things that you want.


----------



## Wisco

Boots for the ice storm residue outside my door










Alden Scotch Grain #8 color leather boots. Double oak veldtschoen leather sole


----------



## dorji

Nice boots Wisco!
Our spring will come soon enough...


----------



## fiddler

Wisco said:


> Alden Scotch Grain #8 color leather boots. Double oak veldtschoen leather sole


Very nice boots!
What do you mean by veldtschoen leather sole? 
I thought it referred to a welting process where the lining goes under the insole, and the upper is turned out and stitched to the sole? These look like they're storm welted.


----------



## mhj

New AE Sutters that I received this week from the Shoe Bank. I would have preferred a less pointy toe but at this price.... What do you guys think?


----------



## AlanC

First outing with my Alden for Brooks Brothers captoe bluchers in calf:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mhj said:


> New AE Sutters that I received this week from the Shoe Bank. I would have preferred a less pointy toe but at this price.... What do you guys think?


I consider that round and not at all "pointy" however, fit is most important.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 and I think they present a really nice profile on the wearer's foot!


----------



## YoungClayB

^^
+2 I like 'em!!! and be sure to add these to the "ode to the PTB" thread...


----------



## ds23pallas

srivats said:


> Your LHS and these longwings are my favorite shoes on the forum. I do love Uncle mac's pristine shells, but your shoes have that character and beauty that only comes with age and wear. Thanks for sharing these photos.


Thank you for your remarks Srivats. I have the same in Whiskey shell but they don't get nearly the use. It's curious that my Whiskey shoes (Longwing and LHS) are slowly getting darker with age, while the # 8's are getting lighter. I agree - Mac is the King of keeping his shoes pristine. I apply wax polish to mine only once or twice a year and they see all sorts of frightful conditions. No shoe closet queens these.


----------



## maximar

*Alden NST on 8*








[/URL]


----------



## Marley

https://

AE Leeds PTB in black shell
RLP Argyles OTC


----------



## WindsorNot

Helping keep up the shell with you guys ^ in Uncle Mac's absence:


----------



## mhj

Thanks for the feedback. My other work shoes are a bit chunkier, Florsheim Kenmoors in Cognac and a pair of Josef Seibel PTBs, so my frame of reference for pointiness is a bit skewed. My division director, who has a sense of style, thought too that they weren't pointy.


----------



## Steel Rim

maximar said:


> [/URL]


 Great looking! What last are they on? The sole? Thx.


----------



## maximar

Steel Rim said:


> Great looking! What last are they on? The sole? Thx.


Thanks. They are on the Barrie Last with double leather soles.


----------



## Steel Rim

Shoemart?? Thanks...
I like them on the Barrie...


----------



## Steel Rim

Today, Color 8 Captoe boots, Alden for J Crew, also on the Barrie...


----------



## Bandit44

Breaking in the v-cleats today.


----------



## Saltydog

mhj said:


> New AE Sutters that I received this week from the Shoe Bank. I would have preferred a less pointy toe but at this price.... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2216
> View attachment 2217


In my opinion that is a beautiful pair of shoes. I bought a pair of brown NIB Sutters on Ebay. I was in love with them the minute I opened the box. Unfortunately, something was wrong with the size. They were marketed and marked as my size--but I literally could hardy get them on my feet. Not a mere last problem...they were sized wrong. I sent them back and the seller refunded my money promptly. What color are those? I've since gotten a pair of brown Alden for BB PTBs. They look burgandy and I would love to find a pair in burgandy if they make them. Again--they look great!


----------



## granjamo

Alden NST Boot, brown chromexcel (Leather Soul). Arrived today.


----------



## mhj

Saltydog said:


> In my opinion that is a beautiful pair of shoes. I bought a pair of brown NIB Sutters on Ebay. I was in love with them the minute I opened the box. Unfortunately, something was wrong with the size. They were marketed and marked as my size--but I literally could hardy get them on my feet. Not a mere last problem...they were sized wrong. I sent them back and the seller refunded my money promptly. What color are those? I've since gotten a pair of brown Alden for BB PTBs. They look burgandy and I would love to find a pair in burgandy if they make them. Again--they look great!


Yes, they are burnished burgundy. The color and the leather are gorgeous. Two weeks they were on sale at the Shoe Bank for $149, as they are a discontinued style. I got my usual size 11.5 EEE, and they're very roomy, an 11 probably would have been fine too.


----------



## Wisco

Alfred Sargent calfskin captoes, medium brown. After a few rounds of Saphir polish, they are starting to look broken in and polished.


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> Alfred Sargent calfskin captoes, medium brown. After a few rounds of Saphir polish, they are starting to look broken in and polished.


highly elegant. I've never tried Saphir polish: is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

First pic post--here goes:

















Ralph Lauren Darlton wingtip


----------



## dorji

^^Nice WT and welcome!


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> highly elegant. I've never tried Saphir polish: is it worth the extra cost?


I think it gives a "glossier shine" than Kiwi or other paste waxes. The stuff is creamier, not like a paste, but enough that it goes on like butter not broken crackers. The waxes also have a bit more pigment in them that most others.

I figure a tin lasts for a year or more, so why not pay a little more? Saphir products are now easily available in the US, so that is no longer an excuse. The only thing that takes getting used to is the pine/turpentine smell.


----------



## Wisco

My Alden NST, #8 color SC


----------



## ecox

Alden PTBs, Color 8.


----------



## Marley

Nice PTB's Ecox! That's my next pair of shoes.


----------



## Bandit44

Nice shoes today.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Florsheim Kenmoor, v-cleat.


----------



## Wisco

AE Larkin dress orthotic loafer, dark brown


----------



## Cardinals5

Loake suede chukkas


----------



## tollerdog

Hi,
Thought I'd give this a shot. Florsheim PTBs.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Welcome, great solid shoe.


----------



## srivats

Cards, I really like you chukkas -- the toe shape is really nice. I need a pair of snuff suede shoes this summer!


----------



## Marley

Alden Saddle in #8
Just starting in on that patina...


----------



## DrMac

Marley said:


> Alden Saddle in #8
> Just starting in on that patina...


Gorgeous!

One day, I'll have a pair of Alden Saddles custom-made in Ravello with a Cigar saddle......


----------



## Wisco

Today is national Dress in Blue Day to support colon cancer awareness. Colon cancer is the second leading cause of cancer death in the US, so if you are 50 years or above, you should ask your doctor about getting screened.

I show my support with blue socks










Alden for BB suede tassels


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Great socks, Wisco! +1 on the colon screenings. Just had my 4th and twice caught polyups that could have been trouble later on. Lovely process:icon_pale: but worth it.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## FlashForFreedom

mcarthur said:


> i hope my royalties go to either the wounded warrior project or fisher house


Just like with your shoes - excellent choices!


----------



## granjamo

mcarthur said:


> cigar utip
> argyles otc


great looking shoes, particularly in cigar.
how do they fit relative to the NST style?


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Marley said:


> Alden Saddle in #8
> Just starting in on that patina...


Love those saddles - I think those may be next on my list! Any one have a pair that has "mellowed?"


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome back, Uncle.


----------



## Orgetorix

FlashForFreedom said:


> Love those saddles - I think those may be next on my list! Any one have a pair that has "mellowed?"


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


>


Welcome back, Uncle, hope you didn't get any sand in those U-tips.


----------



## mcarthur

FlashForFreedom said:


> Just like with your shoes - excellent choices!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

granjamo said:


> great looking shoes, particularly in cigar.
> how do they fit relative to the NST style?


thank you
nst comes in either the aberdeen last or the barrie last
loosen then the aberdeen and tighter then the barrie


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Welcome back, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


>


looking very good


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Welcome back, Uncle, hope you didn't get any sand in those U-tips.


thank you
shells and sand do not mix very well


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede ptb
argyles otc


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> brown suede ptb
> argyles otc


Welcome back Uncle! Do you happen to wear various widths on your shoes? I like the roundness of these. Maybe your first non-shell post?


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Orgetorix - those saddles are great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

FlashForFreedom said:


> Orgetorix - those saddles are great! Thanks for posting.


 Yes they are.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> shells and sand do not mix very well


I presume your Panamas got a workout, though!


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> Welcome back Uncle! Do you happen to wear various widths on your shoes? I like the roundness of these. Maybe your first non-shell post?


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> I presume your Panamas got a workout, though!


unfortunately no panama wearing


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 and black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## Bernie Zack

mcarthur said:


> color 4 and black saddle
> argyles otc


Those shoes are fantastic! I notice all of your posts show your shoes to have minimal creases in the leather. What do you do, walk without flexing your foot??? Again, Great shoes (and socks!)


----------



## mcarthur

Bernie Zack said:


> Those shoes are fantastic! I notice all of your posts show your shoes to have minimal creases in the leather. What do you do, walk without flexing your foot??? Again, Great shoes (and socks!)


thank you
check my post today


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 BB


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^This photo just convinced me to get some tassel loafers.


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you! You will love them...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 BB


i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you! You will love them...


i second


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## granjamo

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst
> argyles otc


Mcarthur:
Great looking split toes. Aberdeen last, presumably?

Out of curiosity, have you ever had a negative experience with Alden and/or shell cordovan?


----------



## but_ch

I couldn't take it anymore. I've been wearing the rubber soled stuff for too long! Old Nettleton gunboats- bought them in November for $5, gave them the treatment, and set them aside until the snow started to melt. Say what you want about the black/ burgundy. I like it.


----------



## but_ch

mcarthur said:


> color 4 and black saddle
> argyles otc


WOW! Excellent! Especially with those socks!


----------



## WindsorNot

^-One of the lucky few to pick up the saddles from LS, congrats. I would have snapped them up if they hadn't flown of the shelves!


----------



## AlanC

^^Very sharp, mac!

Nettleton longwings (from Wed, actually)


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you. I like your saddles!!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

BB boat shoes


----------



## mcarthur

granjamo said:


> Mcarthur:
> Great looking split toes. Aberdeen last, presumably?
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you ever had a negative experience with Alden and/or shell cordovan?


thank you
barrie last
need better explanation of your question


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> I couldn't take it anymore. I've been wearing the rubber soled stuff for too long! Old Nettleton gunboats- bought them in November for $5, gave them the treatment, and set them aside until the snow started to melt. Say what you want about the black/ burgundy. I like it.


i like your gunboats with argyles
most likely the best $5 investment you have made


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> WOW! Excellent! Especially with those socks!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> ^-One of the lucky few to pick up the saddles from LS, congrats. I would have snapped them up if they hadn't flown of the shelves!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^^Very sharp, mac!
> 
> Nettleton longwings (from Wed, actually)


thank you
+1 for argyles with gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you. I like your saddles!!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## ecox

RM Williams kangaroo leather Chelsea boot.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Is Kangaroo leather as soft as it looks in this picture? Durable? Expensive? It seems to accomodate whatever that bulge is on the side of your left foot. As one with bunions, etc., I'm always looking for something pliable. Elk is wonderful, but has gotten rare and expensive. Never tried kangaroo. I do prefer ropers to chelsea boots however. Wondering if they are available in "roo"?


----------



## ecox

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> Is Kangaroo leather as soft as it looks in this picture? Durable? Expensive? It seems to accomodate whatever that bulge is on the side of your left foot. As one with bunions, etc., I'm always looking for something pliable. Elk is wonderful, but has gotten rare and expensive. Never tried kangaroo. I do prefer ropers to chelsea boots however. Wondering if they are available in "roo"?


It's not really that soft, although it's lined with super soft deerskin. Apparently 'roo leather is among the strongest for its weight, so the boots can be made with thin leather, which ends up gently "hugging" your foot. (The bump on the left you see is a broken pinky toe from a hockey injury.) The boots are incredibly comfortable. And very durable. These are 6 or 7 years old, and will look pretty much the same in 20 years. I don't remember exactly what I paid for them, but I do remember that they were much less expensive than any of my Alden shell cordovan.

-Erik


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS
RLP cotton argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tip boots
argyles otc


----------



## Bernie Zack

AlanC said:


> ^^Very sharp, mac!
> 
> Nettleton longwings (from Wed, actually)


You give me great hope. I see that you are wearing a pair of seersucker trousers with those Nettleton Longwings. Does that mean that this year the rules about when we can pull out the seersucker have been relaxed??? I hope so! Very nice!


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Bernie, they're corduroy. Not seersucker.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Bernie, they're corduroy. Not seersucker.


 This.


----------



## andy b.

mcarthur said:


> ravello wing tip boots


BEAUTIFUL! Some day I'll own a pair like that.

How old are those? Are they still available somewhere?

andy b.


----------



## FlashForFreedom

On the playground with my daughter... Alden cigar chukkas, bills M2, and university stripe OCBD.


----------



## Pappa

Nope! Those are cords!!!:smile:


----------



## mcarthur

andy b. said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Some day I'll own a pair like that.
> 
> How old are those? Are they still available somewhere?
> 
> andy b.


i would estimate 2 1/2 years ago. i am not aware if they are currently available


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boots
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

FlashForFreedom said:


> On the playground with my daughter... Alden cigar chukkas, bills M2, and university stripe OCBD.


 I love the patina on these.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> ^^Very sharp, mac!
> 
> Nettleton longwings (from Wed, actually)


Alan, those look great.


----------



## mhj

Mac, I know this has come up before but I can't find the post. Where do you get your argyles from?


----------



## Bandit44

Still breaking 'em in- Nettleton LWBs.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Absolutely beautiful Uncle! I love them!


mcarthur said:


> ravello tassels
> argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

mhj said:


> Mac, I know this has come up before but I can't find the post. Where do you get your argyles from?


my sources:
ben silver for both wool and cotton argyles
alex kabbaz (our forum member) for marcoliani argyles
check their websites and have some fun shopping


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Absolutely beautiful Uncle! I love them!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ravello cap toes
> argyles otc


Wonderful shades of Ravello lately, thank you!


----------



## Bandit44

Florsheim Imperial LWB


----------



## The Rambler

nice classic gunboats, Bandit.

Alden captoes


----------



## mhj

You can buy a whole suit around here for their sock prices :icon_scratch:



mcarthur said:


> my sources:
> ben silver for both wool and cotton argyles
> alex kabbaz (our forum member) for marcoliani argyles
> check their websites and have some fun shopping


----------



## Bandit44

The Rambler said:


> nice classic gunboats, Bandit.


Thank you.


----------



## YoungClayB

AE 5 lasted Leeds in CXL with lug sole (finally!)


----------



## AdamsSutherland

BB Unlined Shell Penny X Churchkey in DC X Overpriced Pints


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Wonderful shades of Ravello lately, thank you!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Florsheim Imperial LWB


+1 for gunboats and argyles


----------



## Bandit44

mcarthur said:


> +1 for gunboats and argyles


Thank you. I've become a big fan of Pantherellas.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## joenobody0

mcarthur said:


> color 8 nst saddle
> argyles otc


Are these the recent Leather Soul release?


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> Are these the recent Leather Soul release?


yes they are


----------



## chilton

traipsing around for me pot o' gold.


----------



## The Deacon

Vintage Shell Cordovan Bostonian Wingtips, sorry guys I ran out of brown edge dressing, they're still being rehabbed and will look better next time...


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful shortwings, superb patina. any idea how old?


----------



## The Deacon

The Rambler said:


> beautiful shortwings, superb patina. any idea how old?


My guess is late 80's early 90's. Here's how they looked before I worked on them a little last night.:icon_pale:








https://s226.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=Bostonian_shell_wingtips_13D.jpg


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

The Deacon said:


> My guess is late 80's early 90's. Here's how they looked before I worked on them a little last night.:icon_pale:


 Great job--barely looks like the same shoe.


----------



## Steel Rim

The Deacon said:


> Vintage Shell Cordovan Bostonian Wingtips, sorry guys I ran out of brown edge dressing, they're still being rehabbed and will look better next time...


So much character...very cool! Hope my 974 Tremonts get to look like that... Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## The Deacon

Steel Rim said:


> So much character...very cool! Hope my 974 Tremonts get to look like that... Thanks!


Great shoes, I recently bought them in Black. The more sun they see, the quicker the patina. I wanted to experiment with a pair of burgundy shells by sitting them at my attic window.

Thanks all for the compliments on my shortwings, I love vintage Bostonian brand and have coveted the shell shortwing style in well built vintage such as J&M Aristocraft, Bostonian, Florsheim for the last 10 years with no luck. I finally got lucky. First burgundy shell shortwing I've owned/ been able to win after a long line of shell cordovan burgundy longwings.


----------



## rvan

This thread just makes me realize I need a lot more shoes. Wearing my Allen Edmonds today with sushi socks.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Re:
Great shoes, I recently bought them in Black. The more sun they see, the quicker the patina. I wanted to experiment with a pair of burgundy shells by sitting them at my attic window.

Thanks all for the compliments on my shortwings, I love vintage Bostonian brand and have coveted the shell shortwing style in well built vintage such as J&M Aristocraft, Bostonian, Florsheim for the last 10 years with no luck. I finally got lucky. First burgundy shell shortwing I've owned/ been able to win after a long line of shell cordovan burgundy longwings. Last edited by The Deacon; March 19th, 2011 at 17:18.​
Thank you again. I also have Church's Burwood shortwing balmoral both in black and tan bookbinder (had to order them from England after Prada acquired Church's), to me very similar in look. Glad to meet a shortwing brother!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


These are my hands down favorite! Beautiful shoes Uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

CrescentCityConnection said:


> These are my hands down favorite! Beautiful shoes Uncle!


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar vtip
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

^^^ Love the vtips with those cords.

Predictably, I'm going with Longwings again. Lately, its all I've been wearing.

Nettleton Trads


----------



## amlai

Cigar captoe (Aberdeen last)


----------



## Marley

Amlai,

Those capped toes in Cigar are wonderful. I was all set to buy a pair a week ago and then found that my target size (10.5D) was no longer available, so I will have to wait. Can you comment on your size in the Aberdeen lasted shoe vs perhaps a Barrie or even just your regular non-Alden size? It will add to the other information that I have gathered regarding proper sizing of the very narrow Aberdeen prior to ordering.

Thanks!

Marley


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> ^^^ Love the vtips with those cords.
> 
> Predictably, I'm going with Longwings again. Lately, its all I've been wearing.
> 
> Nettleton Trads


thank you


----------



## amlai

Marley said:


> Can you comment on your size in the Aberdeen lasted shoe vs perhaps a Barrie or even just your regular non-Alden size?


For me, Aberdeen fits my regular size (9D). I wear 8.5D in Barrie and Trubalance. I don't notice it being a narrow last. If anything, it might have a lower instep volume.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## DCdave

Bandit, that's quite a shine you got on your LWs. Your arm must be tired! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Regillus

Nice shoes. Yes; I've caught longwing fever too. I have my eye on a pair of black BB cordovan longwings. They're on my list of things to get.


----------



## Wisco

AE Color #8 SC longwings with a gray flannel suit... they getting better with every "Mac session" brushing.:teacha:


----------



## Bandit44

DCdave said:


> Bandit, that's quite a shine you got on your LWs. Your arm must be tired! :icon_cheers:


Thank you sir.


----------



## amlai

Whiskey NST


----------



## mcarthur

amlai said:


> Whiskey NST


good looking whiskey nst


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## amlai

Thanks Mac. Your cigar NST and ravello PTBs are great.


Whiskey chukka


----------



## mcarthur

amlai said:


> Thanks Mac. Your cigar NST and ravello PTBs are great.
> 
> Whiskey chukka


thank you
i like your whiskey chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

kind of wishing i had whiskey chukkas. those look great.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^Nice Ravello!

Waiting for the snow to melt here... 

BB LHS:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^Nice Ravello!
> 
> Waiting for the snow to melt here...
> 
> BB LHS:icon_smile:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's an odd one


----------



## TheWGP

#8 wingtip bal, #974.


----------



## fiddler

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's an odd one


Good looking shoes. 
Does anyone know what "Tom, Dick, Harry" refers to? I remember seeing the phrase in the 1965 catalogue.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> #8 wingtip bal, #974.


i like your wing tip


----------



## TheWGP

mcarthur said:


> i like your wing tip


Thanks Uncle!


----------



## maximar

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's an odd one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What last are they? What a model name!


----------



## Bandit44

AE Leeds in Black Shell


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

fab, as always, Unc. Where are the charp cords from?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> fab, as always, Unc. Where are the charp cords from?


thank you
hickey freeman


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> whiskey wing tip
> argyles otc


That whiskey looks great with the green. Nicely done.


----------



## closerlook

fiddler said:


> Good looking shoes.
> Does anyone know what "Tom, Dick, Harry" refers to? I remember seeing the phrase in the 1965 catalogue.


It means its an "everyman's" shoe.


----------



## dorji

Longwing day
https://img858.imageshack.us/i/dscn0312.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> That whiskey looks great with the green. Nicely done.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mhj

AE Sutter in Burnished Burgundy


----------



## Bandit44

Nettletons


----------



## Wisco

Alden color #8 SC NST


----------



## mcarthur

black wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## DrMac

mcarthur said:


> color 8 lhs
> argyles otc


Very much like the color and patina on these!


----------



## mcarthur

DrMac said:


> Very much like the color and patina on these!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## but_ch

I really need to do this more often.

Old Freeman shells. I'm behind on the treatment.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

Florsheim LWBs


----------



## Pletty

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


Uncle- How did you size for your LHS in comparison to a normal Barrie LWB? I've heard to size down a half size in this model for stretching... true? I'm a 10 Barrie, 10.5 Grant, 11 Aberdeen... for reference... Thanks in advance! -RP


----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> Uncle- How did you size for your LHS in comparison to a normal Barrie LWB? I've heard to size down a half size in this model for stretching... true? I'm a 10 Barrie, 10.5 Grant, 11 Aberdeen... for reference... Thanks in advance! -RP


from my experience, i go up a half size on both the aberdeen last and the grant last. i have lhs on both the my barrie size and half size up. i would recommend going up a half size


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

AE Polos


----------



## Pletty

mcarthur said:


> from my experience, i go up a half size on both the aberdeen last and the grant last. i have lhs on both the my barrie size and half size up. i would recommend going up a half size


Thanks Uncle, I'm going to do a 10.5D in the LHS (I'm a 10D in the barrie)... -RP


----------



## gccg

Barker Black Wolfe


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lohs
argyles otc


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Unlined snuff tassel from Alden D.C.

This was the first time since purchasing these that I can remember wearing them with socks.


----------



## gccg

Tricker's Belgrave 1001 Acorn Calf


----------



## Grayland

AdamsSutherland said:


> Unlined snuff tassel from Alden D.C.
> 
> This was the first time since purchasing these that I can remember wearing them with socks.


Great socks. Where did you get those?


----------



## Bandit44

gccg said:


> Tricker's Belgrave 1001 Acorn Calf


Really like the color and the broguing on those.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Grayland said:


> Great socks. Where did you get those?


Thanks. Uncle Ralphy made them and sold them at Macy's.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Unlined snuff tassel from Alden D.C.
> 
> This was the first time since purchasing these that I can remember wearing them with socks.


good looking suede tassels


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## but_ch

^^^^ Stunning!


----------



## but_ch

Gunboat Friday!


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> ^^^^ Stunning!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> Gunboat Friday!


it is a good day for the gunboats


----------



## CC3

Don't normally window in on people's conversations but ... suggest you talk to Sherman Brothers who sell Alden cordovans. Their advice, and I found this personally sound, was to order 1/2 size smaller. Part of the issue is Alden's run large. I wear 8.5C in Church's (used to be Frank's) and found happiness in 8C's. As you know 8C is not only 1/2 size smaller in length but a size narrower.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

AdamsSutherland said:


> Unlined snuff tassel from Alden D.C.
> 
> This was the first time since purchasing these that I can remember wearing them with socks.


 Wow, the shoes are great by themselves, not to mention when combined w/the socks. Excellent.


----------



## well-kept

CC3 said:


> Don't normally window in on people's conversations but ... suggest you talk to Sherman Brothers who sell Alden cordovans. Their advice, and I found this personally sound, was to order 1/2 size smaller. Part of the issue is Alden's run large. I wear 8.5C in Church's (used to be Frank's) and found happiness in 8C's. As you know 8C is not only 1/2 size smaller in length but a size narrower.


Alden has a range of lasts. Some run a half size large, others 3/4, yet others 1/4 large. Several are considered to be 'true-to-size'. Some are roomy in the toe, others tight, some hug the instep while others do not. If you are interested in the nuances of Alden fit, a search of the forum will reveal, perhaps literally, hundreds of discussions on the topic.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boots
argyles otc


----------



## gccg

Markowski Tassel Loafers


----------



## gccg

Poulsen Skone


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst
argyles otc


----------



## DCdave

mcarthur said:


> whiskey indy boot
> argyles otc


Mcarhur - love those boots! Some day I'll have enough nickels in my piggy bank to get me a pair. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## mcarthur

DCdave said:


> Mcarhur - love those boots! Some day I'll have enough nickels in my piggy bank to get me a pair. :icon_hailthee:


thank you
the whiskey indy boot was a limited run done by leathersoul several years ago and may never be done again


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## gccg

Poulsen Skone Henley


----------



## gccg

Crockett & Jones Weymouth


----------



## ds23pallas

I don't spend much time tending to my shell cordovan collection, but this pair recently received a coating of wax paste and a buff. I wish my photography skills could better capture the colour and patina of one of my oldest pair:


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful - are those the ones that needed a resole?


----------



## ds23pallas

The Rambler said:


> beautiful - are those the ones that needed a resole?


You have a good memory Rambler! Yes they were resoled a while back with the Flex-Welt sole which I prefer. Seems to me to be longer lasting.


----------



## Marley

Alden Cap Toe in Cigar


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> Alden Cap Toe in Cigar


i like your cigar


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## gccg

C&J Malvern


----------



## Orgetorix

Pardon the crease and stitch marks - I let down the cuffs on a pair of thrifted pants and it didn't turn out as well as desired.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Pardon the crease and stitch marks - I let down the cuffs on a pair of thrifted pants and it didn't turn out as well as desired.


enjoy wearing your new color 8 lhs


----------



## Marley

#8 PTB's, PRL argyles barely over the ankle :tongue2:


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> #8 PTB's, PRL argyles barely over the ankle :tongue2:


i like your color 8 ptb. consider otc argyles


----------



## dorji

ds23pallas said:


> ... but this pair...


I like those old LHS :icon_smile:

Two firsts of the season...

First tennis match yesterday (I will not subject the forum to a full sized shot of my tennis shoes though):
https://img153.imageshack.us/i/dscn0361v.jpg/
Yeah, I played in khakis. Shetland too. So what? I almost wore gloves...

First cruise in Ravello LWB too:

Uncle Mac- looking great as always!


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> I like those old LHS :icon_smile:
> 
> Two firsts of the season...
> 
> First tennis match yesterday (I will not subject the forum to a full sized shot of my tennis shoes though):
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/dscn0361v.jpg/
> Yeah, I played in khakis. Shetland too. So what? I almost wore gloves.
> First cruise in Ravello LWB too:
> 
> Uncle Mac- looking great as always!


thank you
your ravello lwb are outstanding. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 six eyelet chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> I like those old LHS :icon_smile:
> 
> Two firsts of the season...
> 
> First tennis match yesterday (I will not subject the forum to a full sized shot of my tennis shoes though):
> https://img153.imageshack.us/i/dscn0361v.jpg/
> Yeah, I played in khakis. Shetland too. So what? I almost wore gloves.
> First cruise in Ravello LWB too:
> 
> Uncle Mac- looking great as always!


thank you
your ravello lwb are outstanding. enjoy wearing


----------



## ds23pallas

My longwings received a recent clean-up as well:


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> My longwings received a recent clean-up as well:


I really hope to see my longwings age like this one day. I know, I know, I say this everytime you post these beauties, but my #8 shells are still so eggplanty even after ~3 years of pretty regular wear!

Have you considered buying a deerbone? It does really work wonders.


----------



## gccg

Ralph Lauren Loafers


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> color 8 six eyelet chukkas
> argyles otc


Thank you. Those are a unique chukka- very nice. I wonder who made them?? My first guess would be J.Gilbert but that does not look like Plaza to me. LS then???


----------



## Marley

The ubiquitous #8 LHS


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Thank you. Those are a unique chukka- very nice. I wonder who made them?? My first guess would be J.Gilbert but that does not look like Plaza to me. LS then???


thank you
you are correct-that they came from tom at ls


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> The ubiquitous #8 LHS


always look nice with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> always look nice with argyles


particularly those argyles: what kind, Marley?


----------



## Marley

Thanks Rambler,

I believe that they are RLP and reasonably priced.


----------



## Cardinals5

My beat Hanover shell ptbs - yep, cracking on the vamp


----------



## cecil47

Cardinals5 said:


> My beat Hanover shell ptbs - yep, cracking on the vamp


Boston cracks here we come. They're just getting broken in.


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Boston cracks here we come. They're just getting broken in.


shells that are properly taken care of will never crack unless the tanning process is defective


----------



## well-kept

mcarthur said:


> shells that are properly taken care of will never crack unless the tanning process is defective


That's a bit of a tricky statement. According to the above, if old shells develop cracks, they were either neglected, or, if they were not neglected, they were from an improperly-tanned shell which left the tannery perhaps decades earlier and the condition of which at that point cannot be either proven or disproven.

I have shells which I have worn for years, and have properly cared for, which have indeed developed cracks. I know the same is true for a friend of mine who, twenty years ago, introduced me to the pleasures of shell shoes. He wears his Aldens consistently, cares for them, and while he never discards them he relegates them to the closet when they start to crack... well, I would use the word "tear" rather than crack.

And while I defer to the depth and breadth of Mac's collection, that very fact may preclude any one pair from ever being worn hard or long enough to indeed crack, or tear. Well, unless 'taken care of' means that a shoe is included in a numberlesss collection and is thus not worn more than a hundred or so times in its lifetime.


----------



## Pappa

*Well Kept*



well-kept said:


> That's a bit of a tricky statement. According to the above, if old shells develop cracks, they were either neglected, or, if they were not neglected, they were from an improperly-tanned shell which left the tannery perhaps decades earlier and the condition of which at that point cannot be either proven or disproven.
> 
> I have shells which I have worn for years, and have properly cared for, which have indeed developed cracks. I know the same is true for a friend of mine who, twenty years ago, introduced me to the pleasures of shell shoes. He wears his Aldens consistently, cares for them, and while he never discards them he relegates them to the closet when they start to crack... well, I would use the word "tear" rather than crack.
> 
> And while I defer to the depth and breadth of Mac's collection, that very fact may preclude any one pair from ever being worn hard or long enough to indeed crack, or tear. Well, unless 'taken care of' means that a shoe is included in a numberlesss collection and is thus not worn more than a hundred or so times in its lifetime.


Hey, I agree with Uncle. Leather, be it cordovan or calf needs a certain degree of maintenance. I mean nourishment. Lexol will work well on shoes and saddles. I see saddles often that are 30-40 years old that look great. I have pair of gators(30+) that love Lexol and gator is pre-cracked!


----------



## Steel Rim

Church's Burwood in Sandlewood Bookbinder


----------



## SconnieTrad

No pic because I just bought them today.

I stopped at a DSW shoe store this morning in an emergency when I realized I had forgotten to pack any loafers. Imagine my surprise when discovered they had Clarks desert boots on clearance! In my size!

Picked up a pair for $47, and couldn't be happier


----------



## FlashForFreedom

BB unlined LHS #8 held up very well for three days of tons of walking around San Francisco (and without any brushing or Mac Method)...


----------



## Orgetorix

Nettleton:


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Nettleton:


i like your tassels


----------



## dorji

Ravello LWB, outing #2.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Ravello LWB, outing #2.


good looking shell. keep wearing and enjoying


----------



## AlanC

^Gorgeous, dorji, and I'm always a fan of Nettleton, O.

Anyone willing to spend the time to see what percentage of shoes in this thread are shells these days?


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> good looking shell. keep wearing and enjoying


I am looking forward to a long and happy relationship with these :icon_smile:


----------



## gccg

New and Lingwood Butterfly Loafers


----------



## Bandit44

Dexter LWBs


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nice slip-ons, gccg but, to my eye, that particular design does not lend its self well to be worn without socks. Just an opinion and in any event, may you long wear those loafers and do so in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## maximar

gccg said:


> New and Lingwood Butterfly Loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! The shoes are nicely tanned. Don't forget, the owner's legs need some of that tan too! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Marley

Saddling up in the Desert Southwest
RLP Argyles OTC


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Alden Whiskey NSTs


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Marley - Nice saddles!


----------



## Steel Rim

Marley said:


> Saddling up in the Desert Southwest
> RLP Argyles OTC


 I just received those too! Enjoy wearing Marley!


----------



## Marley

Thanks you guys! I have always liked saddle shoes and Alden makes a very nice pair.


----------



## gccg

Church's Albert Slippers


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's AE McAllister Spectators...burbon on bone! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Saltydog

Marley said:


> Thanks you guys! I have always liked saddle shoes and Alden makes a very nice pair.


Very nice, Marley. Excuse my ignorance and lack of discernment, but I can't quite tell from the lighting if those are black on burgandy or solid burgandy...calf or shell. Could you enlighten me please. Nice argyles as well!


----------



## Saltydog

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nice slip-ons, gccg but, to my eye, that particular design does not lend its self well to be worn without socks. Just an opinion and in any event, may you long wear those loafers and do so in good health! :thumbs-up:


Agree with eagle. These cry out for a nice pair of wool cream colored socks, IMHO.


----------



## Bandit44

Leeds


----------



## Marley

Alden LWB's in #8
Socks RLP OTC


----------



## Bandit44

Nettletons


----------



## Bucksfan

*Enjoying the Sunshine (finally)*

Today:
3 Mo. old AE Shell Macneils









Yesterday: 2 Mo. old shell AE Randolph









Sorry for the poor photography - just my blackberry camera. Thanks to this thread, I have added 12 pair of shoes to my collection since November - including 4 pair of shells. Looking for a PTB next...


----------



## dwinnier

Di Bianco monk strap from Stanley Korshak in Dallas, Tx. Great shoes... former Mantelassi guys.


----------



## Marley

Alden Cigar Cap Toe
RLP Argyles OTC


----------



## closerlook

^^^ fabulous.


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Macneil in Black Calf


----------



## Bandit44

^^^ Love the black longwings. Wearing mine today.


----------



## Bucksfan

> ^^^ Love the black longwings. Wearing mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice scotch grain in black! I have similar in med. brown, will have to pull them out for tomorrow (that will make 3 consecutive days of longwings - must be a good week!).
Click to expand...


----------



## Marley

AE Leeds in black SC
RLP Argyles OTC


----------



## Bucksfan

Nice Leeds - I think those will be my next shoe purchase. They seem to fit with anything from jeans (as shown) to a suit. As promised earlier, here's today's longwings: AE Macneil in walnut pebble grain calf. (roughly 4 months old).


----------



## WindsorNot

Aldens w/ linen trouser. Ah summer.


----------



## Bucksfan

Friday's pair: AE Cole in Shell (from quite a few years ago, but new to me).


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

^great depth of shine, even for you.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bucksfan said:


> Friday's pair: AE Cole in Shell (from quite a few years ago, but new to me).


Jeeze.

Why did they stop making those??


----------



## Bucksfan

WouldaShoulda said:


> Jeeze.
> 
> Why did they stop making those??


Thanks, and that is a good question. I managed to find these on the 'Bay basically NOS without a box or bags. I presume they were #8 shell originally, as they still have a slight burgundy tone in the right light. Perhaps AE should bring them back...


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> ^great depth of shine, even for you.


thank you


----------



## Marley

Casual Friday - Alden PTB in Chrome Excel
RLP argyles OTC


----------



## The Rambler

^nice, Marley, I've never seen cxl ptbs before.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> ^nice, Marley, I've never seen cxl ptbs before.


Doesn't YCB have a pair of AEs that were made up special with a lug sole and different last that he featured a lot during the process?


----------



## The Rambler

right you are - I remember a picture with Carolina snow on them - well they're fabulous too - remind me of a good basebal glove!


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

^^^ barrie last uncle?


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> ^^^ barrie last uncle?


i believe the wt boot which was a custom order was on the plaza last


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> right you are - I remember a picture with Carolina snow on them - well they're fabulous too - remind me of a good basebal glove!


Yeah, I want a pair:icon_pale:...bad. Real bad. Bet I won't find those babies on sale.


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Alden CXL PTB's with a few coats of Venetian Cream.
Gives them a more of a toned-down appearance.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Guess which shoes are mine...


----------



## jfkemd

Bass bucks


----------



## Marley

Nice suede LWBs.
They look great with the jeans.
I'll have to look into a pair myself.

M


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Polo (my rainy-day shoes)


----------



## srivats

jfkemd said:


> Bass bucks


These look really nice. Din't know Bass made longwings - are they vintage?


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE Polo (my rainy-day shoes)


nice looking saddles which should see the sunshine


----------



## YoungClayB

AE Westbrook Boat Shoe in Cayenne Calf


----------



## jfkemd

srivats said:


> These look really nice. Din't know Bass made longwings - are they vintage?


these are current.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nice looking saddles which should see the sunshine


Thanks - The "polished cobbler" (corrected grain - gasp!) cleans up so easily that they end up being my lousy-weather shoes, but I will wear them on a nice day every once in a while too 

^ BEAUTIFUL cigar LWBs Mac - the ripples show wear but they obviously spectacularly maintained. The natural-edge sole sets the whole thing off in my opinion.

Here's my Tuesday submission: AE Bradley in Burgundy (#8) Shell.


----------



## StyledRanchHand

Wearing some white Anderson Bean cowboy boots today.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thanks - The "polished cobbler" (corrected grain - gasp!) cleans up so easily that they end up being my lousy-weather shoes, but I will wear them on a nice day every once in a while too
> 
> ^ BEAUTIFUL cigar LWBs Mac - the ripples show wear but they obviously spectacularly maintained. The natural-edge sole sets the whole thing off in my opinion.
> 
> Here's my Tuesday submission: AE Bradley in Burgundy (#8) Shell.


nice shine on your shell
thank you


----------



## Saltydog

Marley said:


> Alden CXL PTB's with a few coats of Venetian Cream.
> Gives them a more of a toned-down appearance.


Nice uppers. Personally the really wide soles are not for my taste--but that's just me. Does Alden make them with a less "platform" typle sole?


----------



## closerlook

the wide welt is hit or miss. I've seen alden bluchers with barely any welt at all and some that look like a moat around a castle. Alden does not strive for much regularity with such details, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bandit44

Florsheim Imperials


----------



## Bucksfan

*Another rainy day...*

AE Lombard in burgundy burnished calf
The dress rubber sole is particularly nice in inclement weather. I also like the 270 degree welt - giving a sleeker look. I have noticed that the executive collection last (-2) is a little narrower than I'd like though.












mcarthur said:


> nice shine on your shell


Thanks, Mac - I've been working on all my shells with a brush (following your method) - they seem to get a little better each time.


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Florsheim Imperials


+1 for gunboats and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE Lombard in burgundy burnished calf
> The dress rubber sole is particularly nice in inclement weather. I also like the 270 degree welt - giving a sleeker look. I have noticed that the executive collection last (-2) is a little narrower than I'd like though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mac - I've been working on all my shells with a brush (following your method) - they seem to get a little better each time.


the method also works on calf


----------



## maximar

Bucksfan said:


> AE Lombard in burgundy burnished calf
> The dress rubber sole is particularly nice in inclement weather. I also like the 270 degree welt - giving a sleeker look. I have noticed that the executive collection last (-2) is a little narrower than I'd like though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mac - I've been working on all my shells with a brush (following your method) - they seem to get a little better each time.


Just purchased and applied Venetian Shoe Cream on my shell and calf shoes. Highly recommended. Anyone who is into shiny shoes should give it a shot.


----------



## Bandit44

mcarthur said:


> +1 for gunboats and argyles


Thank you Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 and black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Alden LHS in #8


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> Alden LHS in #8


consider the procedure


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> color 4 and black saddle
> argyles otc


Those are fun and unique! I may call LS for those unlined suede PTB tomorrow...


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Those are fun and unique! I may call LS for those unlined suede PTB tomorrow...


thank you! the unlined suede ptb are very tempting


----------



## Bucksfan

Today: AE Grayson in Black calf (and some sun!)


----------



## Bandit44

Haven't worn these in a while. AE Polos


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Today: AE Grayson in Black calf (and some sun!)


i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Haven't worn these in a while. AE Polos


nice shine on your saddles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^ Beautiful ravello

Here's mine today - AE Randolph in burgundy shell









Yesterday, I got some new AE Graysons (tassled loafer) in burgundy shell - I'll wear those and post here next week.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^ Beautiful ravello
> 
> Here's mine today - AE Randolph in burgundy shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I got some new AE Graysons (tassled loafer) in burgundy shell - I'll wear those and post here next week.


thank you
sharp looking lhs


----------



## dorji

Bucksfan said:


> AE Randolph in burgundy shell


Looking good Bucksfan!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boots


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^Fantastic cordovans. I get seriously exited about shoes at this time of year, as my winter rotation is a bit drab by design. 
Anyway it is raining off and on today so I am in these:

But more to the point- someone was asking about letting out the waist on Bills. These were hemmed too long and I asked the tailor to re-do them. They couldn't have been stiched that way for more than a few days, and the crease does not go away, even after multiple washings and ironings. You can see the line on the cuff.


----------



## Marley

Dorji,

Are those the Alden Chukkas in Kuda? I have not seen a picture of them other than on the ShoeMart site and I can't tell if they are the same shoe as what you have on.

They look great!

Marley


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^Fantastic cordovans.
> 
> thank you


----------



## dorji

Marley said:


> Are those the Alden Chukkas in Kuda?


Thank you Marley. They are barrie last Kudu chukkas. They took a lot of salt/slush/snow abuse this winter. Highly recommended, very durable.


----------



## gccg

Alden Horse Bit Loafers Cape Cod Collection


----------



## mcarthur

gccg said:


> Alden Horse Bit Loafers Cape Cod Collection


good looking shoe


----------



## Marley

B&H Tuesday - Florsheim LWB's, straight from a reconditioning by B. Nelson.


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> B&H Tuesday - Florsheim LWB's, straight from a reconditioning by B. Nelson.


nice artillery


----------



## maximar

Marley said:


> B&H Tuesday - Florsheim LWB's, straight from a reconditioning by B. Nelson.


Are they two different kinds of leather? (pebble and smooth?)


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

The pebble grain is more apparent on the sides the lowers and seems to disappear as it reaches the front. I don't think that any effort was made to customize the shoe but for some reason, they turned out that way.
Sort of strange in a nice sort of way.


----------



## maximar

Marley said:


> The pebble grain is more apparent on the sides the lowers and seems to disappear as it reaches the front. I don't think that any effort was made to customize the shoe but for some reason, they turned out that way.
> Sort of strange in a nice sort of way.


Every time I mess with the AE custom options, I imagine getting shoes in that kind of pebble/smooth combo. Can you hear me AE? Fall shoes?

Anyways, what a nice incident they turned out to be!


----------



## geologic

*Pebblegrain Long Wing Bluchers*

I've seen the same thing on other long wing bluchers (especially pebblegrain AE MacNeils) -- I think it's a byproduct of the upper naturally being more stretched on the last at the toe than on the sides during manufacture.


----------



## Pliny

Vass Norweger 6319 cognac (Vass's chestnut)


----------



## Marley

Alden PTB in #8


----------



## Marley

Pliny,

Great pair of Norwegers!

I'm a big fan of Vass shoes.

Marley


----------



## Pliny

Marley said:


> Pliny,
> 
> Great pair of Norwegers!
> 
> I'm a big fan of Vass shoes.
> 
> Marley


cheers! I'm on a quest to find the perfect Norweger and these come close. Lot of hand work in them and the P2 is unexpectedly sleek. Open to suggestions and pics of what might be better.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## Pliny

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst
> argyles otc


 Very nice. Mcarthur is the counter in a different leather or is that just the way it's been cut? I can't decide whether a counter looks right on NSTs, but certainly works there


----------



## dorji

Marley said:


> Alden PTB in #8


They look new- enjoy wearing!

_EDIT: Just read your squeak thread...._


----------



## The Rambler

Pliny (the Elder or Younger?): those NSTs look terrific. Don't know about "better" necessarily, but along with the various gorgeous Alden shell versions that Mac shows from time to time, I recall an Alden version posted by Fiddler (who is from weejun-land) that were made in Horween Chromexel that are just great-looking.


----------



## Pliny

The Rambler said:


> Pliny (the Elder or Younger?): those NSTs look terrific. Don't know about "better" necessarily, but along with the various gorgeous Alden shell versions that Mac shows from time to time, I recall an Alden version posted by Fiddler (who is from weejun-land) that were made in Horween Chromexel that are just great-looking.


the Younger was a prolific poster in his day, great letters k

I don't have any Aldens, so thanks for the tip, the Chromexel looks great and I like the rounded toe (on the vertical axis) of some of the Alden NSTs.

C&J Onslow in cordovan










patina and beef rolls


----------



## mcarthur

Pliny said:


> Very nice. Mcarthur is the counter in a different leather or is that just the way it's been cut? I can't decide whether a counter looks right on NSTs, but certainly works there


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

*New ones*

This week went by too fast - but here's a few of my other pair:

AE Belmont in brown chromexcel









AE Park Avenue in black calf


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Alden Kudu Chukkas:


----------



## Blue Collar

Marley said:


> Casual Friday - Alden PTB in Chrome Excel
> RLP argyles OTC


Do you work in a bike shop? Judging by those DVDs it would appear you are in the industry in some way...or just a rider:aportnoy:


----------



## Marley

No, I don't work in the industry but have (and continue) to enjoy just about every type of bicycling. Lots of fun!

M


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Great shoes all!

Flash - I just ordered the same pair of Alden chukkas and will receive them next week. After seeing yours, I can say that I made the right choice!

M


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Marley - I have really enjoyed mine - the Kudu has a unique reddish hue to it, and is great in snow and rain. Unlike my shell chukkas, the kudu has eyelets on the inside, which I think is a nice touch. Enjoy!

Likewise, the natural chromexcel PTBs are moving up near the top of my list!


----------



## YoungClayB

Marley said:


> Casual Friday - Alden PTB in Chrome Excel
> RLP argyles OTC


Marley, I like these a lot. They look a lot different than my AE CXL PTB which are darker and have a lot more red in them. It just occurred to me as I am typing this that maybe yours are the natural CXL as opposed to the brown CXL. Nonetheless, they look smashing and I especially like the contrast of the darker piping. Be sure to add these to the Ode to PTB thread.

Here is my footwear from yesterday as I was enjoying my freshly cut Zoysia.

AE Westbrook (Cayenne calf)


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Alden Whiskey NSTs


----------



## YoungClayB

FlashForFreedom said:


> Alden Whiskey NSTs


Were those whiskey shells always that color? Those look more orange than any whiskey shell I've ever seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

FlashForFreedom said:


> Alden Whiskey NSTs


good looking shoe
consider the procedure


----------



## Pliny

FlashForFreedom said:


> Alden Whiskey NSTs


FFF - love Norwegers, love the colour of those Alden Whiskeys, and love that cad in your avatar.

Vass 3-eye London F last


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Beautiful.

I know you've probably been asked this a million times before, but do you recommend any modifications to the soles of your shoes besides the break-in procedure (taps, non-slip pads, etc)? Thanks.


----------



## FlashForFreedom

YoungClayB said:


> Were those whiskey shells always that color? Those look more orange than any whiskey shell I've ever seen


I think that is more a result of the very bright, but setting, sun and the blacktop where the picture was taken, and maybe even the lens filter on my camera... and at the end of much walking - sorry Mac. You can see the color better in the picture below. I do often have a sort of permanent "dustiness" in the creases - any advice?


----------



## Pliny

When only a triple-decker with carronades 'fore and aft will do:
- Cheaney Tenterden in pebble:


----------



## Orgetorix

C&J for BB:


----------



## mcarthur

St. Charles Ave. said:


> ^^^Beautiful.
> 
> I know you've probably been asked this a million times before, but do you recommend any modifications to the soles of your shoes besides the break-in procedure (taps, non-slip pads, etc)? Thanks.


thank you
i do not use any modifications to my soles


----------



## mcarthur

FlashForFreedom said:


> I think that is more a result of the very bright, but setting, sun and the blacktop where the picture was taken, and maybe even the lens filter on my camera... and at the end of much walking - sorry Mac. You can see the color better in the picture below. I do often have a sort of permanent "dustiness" in the creases - any advice?


rub the creases with a damp smooth cloth in a circular motion


----------



## mcarthur

Pliny said:


> When only a triple-decker with carronades 'fore and aft will do:
> - Cheaney Tenterden in pebble:


good looking shoes


----------



## Pliny

mcarthur said:


> good looking shoes


 cheers - bought them when i read 'Gone Tomorrow' by Lee Child - the main character Jack Reacher wears them


----------



## Ricemiller

I like these


----------



## srivats

Pliny said:


> When only a triple-decker with carronades 'fore and aft will do:
> - Cheaney Tenterden in pebble:


These are great.l


----------



## The Rambler

I like, too, great color, nice leather: Cheany has done some great shoes. Extended gunboat metaphor appreciated!


----------



## Pliny

Orgetrix the leather on those C&Js looks special



srivats said:


> These are great.l


 cheers


mcarthur said:


> good looking shoes


 thanks


Ricemiller said:


> I like these


 and thanks


The Rambler said:


> I like, too, great color, nice leather: Cheany has done some great shoes. Extended gunboat metaphor appreciated!


 Cheaney are hard to beat IMO in the rugged country styles
.. but I should have stuck with double deck - nowhere to go now for Dincks etc:icon_smile:

Some more Norweger goodness: Dover on 82 in the variegated willow calf, dark oak


----------



## Steel Rim

Pliny said:


> When only a triple-decker with carronades 'fore and aft will do:
> - Cheaney Tenterden in pebble:











Church's Burwood in Sandalwood, double leather sole


----------



## Pliny

^^^^^ i like that brown, very rich in that photo


----------



## AlanC

PRL Darlton


----------



## The Rambler

elegantly broken in.


----------



## Steel Rim

Thanks Pliny, it's a great rich color--my go to beater shoe--always looks good and feels great


----------



## The Rambler

Brand new Alden flex-welts, half lined:


----------



## Pliny

The Rambler said:


> Brand new Alden flex-welts, half lined:


 Those are just great - what a classic suede blucher! Hard to imagine how they could be better. The steel eyes add that gravitas.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Alan C, did yours lighten with wear? I just got the same pair, and they look to be at least a couple shades darker (in person, at least). Just wondering if they're going to mellow with age.


----------



## Marley

Rambler,

I really like those suede bluchers. May I ask where you bought them?

Thanks!

Marley


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, guys. Marley, Sherman Bros in Philly, it's a make-up, with another order expected in Dec.


----------



## mhj

New AE Kenwoods with VIP sole delivered yesterday from the Shoe Bank. Very comfortable right out of the box.



__
https://flic.kr/p/5736828388



__
https://flic.kr/p/5736276673


----------



## mcarthur

ravello cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

vetementsetchaussures said:


> very nice


welcome to the forum
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Brand new Alden flex-welts, half lined:


Really great looking shoes, Rambler. Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the Alden flex-welts? I keep seeing the term--but am unclear as to what it means.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boots
argyles otc


----------



## conductor

Hanover NOS PTBs in shell with Targyles


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> Really great looking shoes, Rambler. Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the Alden flex-welts? I keep seeing the term--but am unclear as to what it means.


Salty, someone else will know more, but, it's a single leather sole, darker and treated looking, and quite flexible, as in feels already broken in. Also, it is attached to the shoe in a different way (I'm told), though it looks to me like the same welt construction. The shoes Alden offers in flex welt are also made in a softer leather.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Salty, someone else will know more, but, it's a single leather sole, darker and treated looking, and quite flexible, as in feels already broken in. Also, it is attached to the shoe in a different way (I'm told), though it looks to me like the same welt construction. The shoes Alden offers in flex welt are also made in a softer leather.


Gents,

The folks at Leather Sole succinctly describe the Alden flex welt sole as follows:
_
"Single leather soles are given a special oil bath which gives the these flex soles special properties. Not only are they much *more flexible* than standard leather soles, they're *more durable*, *more comfortable*, and are *great on slippery or wet surfaces*."_


----------



## Charles Saturn

Outiside of special runs by Leather Soul and Sherman Bros. are they available as a standard sole on any of Alden's styles and which? And could you special order say a pair of LHS with a flex welt?


----------



## The Rambler

Chas, I know there are 3 calf loafers, suede desert boots and an lhs-like suede loafer - they are all shown on the Shoemart website.


----------



## Charles Saturn

^^^ I see, just search flex welt. Lots to choose from. Thanks


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

RL Darlton wingtip


----------



## The Rambler

^ beautiful color, wonderfully crisp details.


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Hanover NOS PTBs in shell with Targyles


+1 for b&h with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Charles Saturn said:


> Outiside of special runs by Leather Soul and Sherman Bros. are they available as a standard sole on any of Alden's styles and which? And could you special order say a pair of LHS with a flex welt?


you could try but i doubt they will made it. there is a penny loafer available with a flex welt


----------



## mcarthur

St. Charles Ave. said:


> RL Darlton wingtip


good looking


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

The Rambler said:


> ^ beautiful color, wonderfully crisp details.


 Thanks so much.


mcarthur said:


> good looking


Thank you--post-Method. :biggrin:


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## conductor

mcarthur said:


> +1 for b&h with argyles


Thanks. My first pair of shell and I love the look - this is going to become a problem for my wallet!


----------



## conductor

Love it! Hoping to find some nice longwings for my next purchase.


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Thanks. My first pair of shell and I love the look - this is going to become a problem for my wallet!


shell cordovan is very addictive


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

mcarthur said:


> shell cordovan is very addictive


Really? Never would have guessed. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monk straps
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lwb
> argyles otc


Nice.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

J Crew


----------



## Marley

Great Monk Straps Mac, I just bought a pair myself and they are fabulous. Very underrated, in my opinion.

M


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Nice.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> Great Monk Straps Mac, I just bought a pair myself and they are fabulous. Very underrated, in my opinion.
> 
> M


thank you
the monk straps are under rated


----------



## mcarthur

dark brown horse bit loafers
argyles otc


----------



## maximar

Uncle, not shell? This is the first calf? Very nice though.


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> Uncle, not shell? This is the first calf? Very nice though.


thank you
it is calf


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Pletty

todays spring suede...








Unionmade x Alden Navy Suede tassel loafer on the Coply last... butter.


----------



## Pletty

mcarthur said:


> cigar tassels
> argyles otc


Tassel Friday!


----------



## Corcovado

Long time no see, gents.


----------



## AdamsSutherland




----------



## mcarthur

Pletty said:


> todays spring suede...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unionmade x Alden Navy Suede tassel loafer on the Coply last... butter.


very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


> Long time no see, gents.


good to see your post
nice shine on your gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


>


i like your suede tassels


----------



## oldschoolprep

*New Bass Made in USA Mocassin Maiden Voyage*

I only wear apparel, shoes and accessories made in the USA, Canada, France, Italy or Peru. I needed a replacement for a pair rapidly aging Quoddy mocs (circa 1990) and was attracted to these new McNairy designed Bass mocs made in the USA. $50.00 new customer discount from Bonobos sealed the deal.

Rig today consists of a Pink Chemise LaCoste (Fabrique en France), a burgundy harness leather horsepick belt (Made by a Lexington, KY harness maker), Bills cuffed M1s (Made in Pennsylvania) a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Navy 3b sack blazer (Made in Brooklyn, NY USA) and a heavily starched Irish linen handkerchief in its breast pocket. If it is a sunny day, I'll don a pair of prescription B&L aviators or if rainy/cloudy a pair of AA 406s.


----------



## Orgetorix

oldschoolprep said:


> I only wear apparel, shoes and accessories made in the USA, Canada, France, Italy or Peru.


Why those particular countries?


----------



## The Rambler

I'm sure OSP merely overlooked Britain, since many of his things come from there.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Mea Culpa*

Thanks for catching my error. I also wear apparel and use gear from the United Kingdom, Ireland, Sweden, Norway, Australia and New Zealand. I botched the editing of my previous post on my i-Phone. My micro-touchscreen skills are deficient. This is a liability considering all of the writing and programming I do professionally. The reason? My prep school did not require a typing or keyboarding class when I attended. I strive to be worthy of my heritage, but then again I often muck things up!

I work in the realms of Intenational Commerce, Marketing and Strategy. I have strong preferences for goods from certain countries but possess no bias against those from other realms. I generally prefer clothing and gear made in the USA. I also like German and Swedish autos, Ruger Red Label shotguns, Woodford Reserve Bourbon Whiskey, Robert Talbott rep and emblematic ties, Barbour coats, J. Press Shaggy Dog crewnecks, Cartier tank watches, American Labradors (black of course), Alden, AE and Rancourt shoes, Hanna Irish Walking Hats and Chemise LaCoste fabrique en France.

I also have a longstanding interest in American Competitiveness and Innovation. A disciple of David Ricardo, I also like knowing that my purchases of American made products increases the economic welfare of American workers, shareholders, their families and the country as a whole.

I also advise anybody who believes we can devolve manufacturing from the US economic landscape while continuing to maintain a high standard of living and security to seek professional help. It simply is not feasible.

So much for the homily. Because it is Memorial Day Weekend, I ask you to thank at least one current member or veteran of the US military for their service between today and Monday evening. I also ask you to support the President of the United States as Commander in Chief regardless of your political beliefs because in times of foreign conflict it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Mazama

oldschoolprep said:


> Because it is Memorial Day Weekend, I ask you to thank at least one current member or veteran of the US military for their service between today and Monday evening.


 Typing wasn't the only thing OldSchoolPrep didn't learn at prep school.

Memorial Day is NOT an occasion for recognizing the military service of Americans. It is specifically an occasion, for those so inclined, to remember or honor Americans who _died in wars _while serving in the armed forces.

Veterans Day in November is the official day for recognizing veterans and active duty personnel.

The fact that most Americans, like OldSchoolPrep, no longer understand the difference between these two days is, to this veteran, a problem in itself.

Likewise most people don't realize that about 22% of all American men are either veterans of prior service - 23 million - or currently on active duty or active reserve duty -nearly 2 million men and about 200k women. And despite 40 years of downsizing the U.S. armed forces about 40% of veterans/active duty personnel are less than 50 years old.

As for the relatively recent custom of approaching strangers who are perceived to be veterans and "thanking" them&#8230; I can't speak for other veterans but personally I find the experience embarrassing and somewhat condescending. Veterans served for all sorts of reasons - the draft, adventure seeking, employment opportunities, patriotism among others - and none that I know expect, or want, to be thanked by strangers on the street.

What we do appreciate is respect, and IMO the best way for non-veterans to show respect for veterans is to become better educated about the history, customs and experiences of American veterans. Starting with recognizing the the distinction between Memorial Day and Veterans Day. Just sayin'.


----------



## Bandit44

Back to our regularly-scheduled program. Wore my Florsheims to dinner tonight.


----------



## Ricemiller

Last night I was wearing JM Weston. The finist shoes Ive ever had the pleasure of owning. (I bought them 2nd hand off ebay)


----------



## oldschoolprep

Thanks for pointing out the important distinctions between these two holidays. Though I find it interesting that the VFW sells Buddy Poppies prior to both holidays in many parts of the country.

It is obviously not possible to thank those who sacrificed their lives for our country for their service. However, we can use Memorial Day as we can every day to thank our current military personnel and our veterans for their service.

I proudly recall the few times when people did so to me during my two years active duty as an Ensign in the US Navy between college and graduate school. The fact that most were veterans or the spouses of deceased veterans made their comments even more meaningful.

Thank you for your service and have a nice Memorial Day.



Mazama said:


> Typing wasn't the only thing OldSchoolPrep didn't learn at prep school.
> 
> Memorial Day is NOT an occasion for recognizing the military service of Americans. It is specifically an occasion, for those so inclined, to remember or honor Americans who _died in wars _while serving in the armed forces.
> 
> Veterans Day in November is the official day for recognizing veterans and active duty personnel.
> 
> The fact that most Americans, like OldSchoolPrep, no longer understand the difference between these two days is, to this veteran, a problem in itself.
> 
> Likewise most people don't realize that about 22% of all American men are either veterans of prior service - 23 million - or currently on active duty or active reserve duty -nearly 2 million men and about 200k women. And despite 40 years of downsizing the U.S. armed forces about 40% of veterans/active duty personnel are less than 50 years old.
> 
> As for the relatively recent custom of approaching strangers who are perceived to be veterans and "thanking" them&#8230; I can't speak for other veterans but personally I find the experience embarrassing and somewhat condescending. Veterans served for all sorts of reasons - the draft, adventure seeking, employment opportunities, patriotism among others - and none that I know expect, or want, to be thanked by strangers on the street.
> 
> What we do appreciate is respect, and IMO the best way for non-veterans to show respect for veterans is to become better educated about the history, customs and experiences of American veterans. Starting with recognizing the the distinction between Memorial Day and Veterans Day. Just sayin'.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A very balanced and thoughtful response, OSP. Thank you for that

Thank you Mazama for the civics lesson on the specific intent of the Memorial and Veteran's Day holidays... though I am inclined to debate your conclusion that veterans and those presently serving, do not appreciate a warm greeting and acknowledgment of their service. Had you served in the mid 1960's and early 1970's, you might harbor a somewhat different opinion regarding that point!

Mazama and oldschoolprep and any other forum members who are veterans and/or currently serving, as I spend this period remembering and honoring friends and others lost, I am inclined to thank each and every one of you for your service and sacrifices made for the better good of all!


----------



## Turnier

mcarthur said:


> i like your suede tassels


I am not usually a tassels man but those do look great.


----------



## Bandit44

I let a pristine pair of unmarked shell Nettletons slip through my fingers last night. Other bidder simply wanted them more, so I lost out. So I'll mourn the loss by donning Syracuse's finest this Monday with a pair of medium wash jeans. It's my version of GTH.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Aha, sweet revenge! LOL.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Turnier said:


> I am not usually a tassels man but those do look great.


Thanks.

Bandit, nice boats.

One issue, I don't understand the terms "wash" and "jeans" in the same sentence.

edit: probably the wrong crowd for that joke...


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Pliny

Vass single in F


----------



## Marley

Alden Cap Toe Blucher in Cigar


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> Alden Cap Toe Blucher in Cigar


i likwe your cigar straight tip blucher


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boots
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Thanks Mac,

Great looking shell boots as well!

M


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> Thanks Mac,
> 
> Great looking shell boots as well!
> 
> M


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Does anyone have any pics of the Leather Soul unlined PTB in #8? Trying to decide if I want to get in on their pre-order this time around...


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my AE Orleans Dirty Bucks, with the brick colored Gum-lite soles.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's my AE Orleans Dirty Bucks, with the brick colored Gum-lite soles.


nephew,
you are breaking the rule book- white buck after memorial day (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst boots
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Uncle, those #8 NST Boots are stunning...a boot crafted for business wear, if there ever was! :thumbs-up:



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> you are breaking the rule book- white buck after memorial day (two winks)


Sir, you are absolutely correct and I shall try to do better on my next outing. As for today it was my brown on brown AE Strawfuts, paired with a BB Green on White Seersucker jacket, BB pink OCBD and, BB Khaki Gabardines, for Sunday Services.

PS: Hope you and yours are enjoying a great Sunday afternoon and evening. As for us, we have been overrun with grandkids today...LOL, they have taken control of the asylum!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle, those #8 NST Boots are stunning...a boot crafted for business wear, if there ever was! :thumbs-up:
> 
> Sir, you are absolutely correct and I shall try to do better on my next outing. As for today it was my brown on brown AE Strawfuts, paired with a BB Green on White Seersucker jacket, BB pink OCBD and, BB Khaki Gabardines, for Sunday Services.
> 
> PS: Hope you and yours are enjoying a great Sunday afternoon and evening. As for us, we have been overrun with grandkids today...LOL, they have taken control of the asylum!


thank you
you are fortunate that the grandchildren live locally


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst 
argyles otc


----------



## The Deacon

My third pair of burgundy vintage Shell Cordovan Bostonian Wingtips, within a few months. I've gone from coveting yet missing out on burgundy shell wingtips despite a plethora of longwings, to lucking into some great deals on 3 nice pairs. Life, she is pretty good!:icon_cheers:


----------



## mcarthur

The Deacon said:


> My third pair of burgundy vintage Shell Cordovan Bostonian Wingtips, within a few months. I've gone from coveting yet missing out on burgundy shell wingtips despite a plethora of longwings, to lucking into some great deals on 3 nice pairs. Life, she is pretty good!:icon_cheers:


enjoy wearing


----------



## YoungClayB

I got these in the mail yesterday...soaked them in leather conditioner overnight, polished (AE Walnut Premium Polish + neutral Kiwi wax on the toes) and dressed the edges this morning...very happy with this $13 ebay win!

The fit on these is close to perfect...they are marked 9AA

Vintage Keith Highlander PTB (full leather v-cleat heel)...Anyone have a guess on when these were made...mid 60's perhaps? When did Keith Highlander move away from the v-cleat heel? not much info out there on KH's.


----------



## The Rambler

^as to when, and many will know more than I do, the beauty part is that they could have been made in the 60s, 70s, 80s: that's, as they say, a timeless design. Very nice restoration, too, I'd like to see a before.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> ^as to when, and many will know more than I do, the beauty part is that they could have been made in the 60s, 70s, 80s: that's, as they say, a timeless design. Very nice restoration, too, I'd like to see a before.


here is a link to the auction with some "before" pics:


----------



## The Deacon

Cigar Shell Cordovan Medallion Tip Style 9084, a better pic would show more of the color variation in vamp, apron and counter of each shoe. They get looks in the Financial District.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Flip Richards

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap
> argyles otc


Beautiful combo. Nice.


----------



## mcarthur

The Deacon said:


> Cigar Shell Cordovan Medallion Tip Style 9084, a better pic would show more of the color variation in vamp, apron and counter of each shoe. They get looks in the Financial District.:icon_scratch:


very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

Flip Richards said:


> Beautiful combo. Nice.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## frosejr

1960s Freeman shell LWBs, purchased NOS about a month ago, only the second full-day wearing. Not sure what color to call them.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> whiskey wt
> argyles otc


best wingtips ever.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> best wingtips ever.


thank you


----------



## The Deacon

mcarthur said:


> very nice!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## The Deacon

frosejr said:


> View attachment 2549
> 
> 
> 1960s Freeman shell LWBs, purchased NOS about a month ago, only the second full-day wearing. Not sure what color to call them.


They are sweet!


----------



## Blue Collar

For those of you who are fortunate to own a pair of Ralph Lauren Darlton Wingtips in Cordovan, how do they fit compared to the Alden Barrie last?

Have my eye on a pair but unsure on the last or sizing.

Thanks


----------



## The Deacon

Blue Collar said:


> For those of you who are fortunate to own a pair of Ralph Lauren Darlton Wingtips in Cordovan, how do they fit compared to the Alden Barrie last?
> 
> Have my eye on a pair but unsure on the last or sizing.
> 
> Thanks


I found that the Shell Cordovan Darltons are a narrower fit across the vamp causing discomfort on my little toe but the shoes eventually molded to my foot with judicious wear(twice weekly) and slight stretching in between wears with a set of solid wood shoe trees. After 4 months they ended up being my most comfortable fitting shoe. They are worth the effort, an extremely handsome shoe!:biggrin:


----------



## Corcovado

Allen Edmonds


----------



## Blue Collar

The Deacon said:


> I found that the Shell Cordovan Darltons are a narrower fit across the vamp causing discomfort on my little toe but the shoes eventually molded to my foot with judicious wear(twice weekly) and slight stretching in between wears with a set of solid wood shoe trees. After 4 months they ended up being my most comfortable fitting shoe. They are worth the effort, an extremely handsome shoe!:biggrin:


Wow thanks for the info. Would you say they fit true to size or should i size down a half size like the Alden barrie last?


----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


> Allen Edmonds


i like your saddles


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Blue Collar said:


> For those of you who are fortunate to own a pair of Ralph Lauren Darlton Wingtips in Cordovan, how do they fit compared to the Alden Barrie last?
> 
> Have my eye on a pair but unsure on the last or sizing.
> 
> Thanks


My favorite shoe. I also have the Darlton penny loafer (brand new, still in box), but I'm thinking of exchanging them for the tassel loafer, which is absolutely beautiful. Having tried all three on, I find that they all seem to run about a half size on the large side.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar straight tip blucher
argyles otc


----------



## Solomander

Is there any difference between the Darlton shoes and their Crockett and Jones analogs?

Joel


----------



## Corcovado

Thanks Mac.

Weekend footwear:








Alden Indy Boot


----------



## The Deacon

Blue Collar said:


> Wow thanks for the info. Would you say they fit true to size or should i size down a half size like the Alden barrie last?


 This was the very topic of a few threads here on AAAC and on the Styleforum. Some men sized down 1/2 due to heel slippage. Others found that once the firm soles wore in a little the slippage stopped. I couldn't have sized down while some gentlemen found that to be the perfect solution. Some gents bought two pair, 1/2 size apart and returned the one that fit least. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## The Rambler

No plans to stir off the property on this, my birthday: Town Views and Wigwams all day:


----------



## dorji

Happy birthday Rambler! I hope you enjoy the day of relaxation.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, the Townviews and Wigwams are looking good but, LOL, those pale legs remind me of why I am not allowed to wear shorts!  Happy Birthday Rambler...and may you experience the joy of spending it with family and close friends!



The Rambler said:


> No plans to stir off the property on this, my birthday: Town Views and Wigwams all day:


----------



## maximar

Happy Birthday Rambler! :aportnoy:


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, guys. Eagle, those legs, which are twisted as well as pale and skinny, are a sight reserved for family and good friends, including fellow forumites at times :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## maximar

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, guys. Eagle, those legs, which are twisted as well as pale and skinny, are a sight reserved for family and good friends, including fellow forumites at times :icon_smile_wink:


We are humbled by such a priviledge! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

The UPS guy came by the house today.
Alden NST in Cigar.


----------



## Orgetorix

I want your UPS man. Can we trade? Mine never brings nice stuff like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandit44

Nettletons


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> The UPS guy came by the house today.
> Alden NST in Cigar.


enjoy wearing your sharply looking cigar nst
barrie or aberdeen last?


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Nettletons


+1 for gunboats and argyles


----------



## Marley

Thanks Mac,

Those NSTs are on the Aberdeen last.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## srivats

Orgetorix said:


> I want your UPS man. Can we trade? Mine never brings nice stuff like that.


But your regular mailman does (with those stellar ebay finds that unbelievable prices)


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Alden PTB in #8


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^awesome. I like 'em Marley! Enjoy wearing!


----------



## mcarthur

Marley said:


> Alden PTB in #8


good looking b & h


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

About a month ago I purchased a pair of the Peal Algonquin oxfords with the leather soles (beautiful shoes, by the way) and realized they would probably wear down at the toes too quickly, which has always been a problem for me with leather soled shoes. I didn't want to go to a shoe repair person and have him install toe keepers by hammering nails into the welts, so I pulled out my roll of thin Topy, cut out a couple of half-moons, and glued them on. I've worn them a few times since and they show no signs of falling off. If they do, I can easily stick on new ones. The next time I do it I will glue the Topy pieces closer to the sole edge but they'll still do their job where they are.

https://img148.imageshack.us/i/topy1.jpg/
https://img810.imageshack.us/i/topy2.jpg/


----------



## Andy Roo

I tried that with some Kiwi sole protectors once. After about a week they started to peel off and look a little gross - the exposed adhesive would pick up all kinds of dirt and hair.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Andy Roo said:


> I tried that with some Kiwi sole protectors once. After about a week they started to peel off and look a little gross - the exposed adhesive would pick up all kinds of dirt and hair.


I stuck them on with Barg Cement, which is contact cement and almost permanent, so hopefully I have better luck!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

Hanovers


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf NST


----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


> Alden calf NST


good shine on your nst


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Pliny

Bandit44 said:


> Hanovers


Bandit - who makes these? I like them a lot.










^^^ Demeter-Halmos (Hungarian) Norweger DS on Freudenburg box with Goyser


----------



## maximar

Marley said:


> Alden PTB in #8


I blame this picture for my recent purchase of a pair of alden color 8 ptb. It's all your fault! Why post such nice shoes? He made me pull the trigger! :crazy:


----------



## Bandit44

Pliny said:


> Bandit - who makes these? I like them a lot.


 Thanks Pliny, those are vintage Hanovers from the 1960s.


----------



## Marley

Maximar,

I apologize profusely for my recent shoe and photographic excesses.

I must admit to have gone a bit bonkers over the past several months with Alden purchases and have adopted a cold-turkey, 12-step method to regain some sanity, if not liquidity in my personal finances. :icon_headagainstwal

Time to simply enjoy what I have.

Marley


----------



## mcarthur

bucks
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^Hey! Nice bucks. I was about to compliment the great run of color combinations you have posted recently (I especially liked the blue argyle/cigar tassle combo), and then I see this. A refreshing change of pace :icon_smile: Of course, your shell always looks great, but the bucks are fun every once in a while too.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^Hey! Nice bucks. I was about to compliment the great run of color combinations you have posted recently (I especially liked the blue argyle/cigar tassle combo), and then I see this. A refreshing change of pace :icon_smile: Of course, your shell always looks great, but the bucks are fun every once in a while too.


thank you


----------



## Bucksfan

As promised about a month ago - Allen Edmonds Grayson in shell


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> As promised about a month ago - Allen Edmonds Grayson in shell


very nice


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 and black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

Bucksfan said:


> Allen Edmonds Grayson in shell


Those look great, enjoy wearing. I do like AE's burgundy color for shell.


----------



## wce59

Bucksfan said:


> As promised about a month ago - Allen Edmonds Grayson in shell


I really like those shoes.


----------



## Bandit44

Nettleton Traditionals


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

dorji said:


> Those look great, enjoy wearing. I do like AE's burgundy color for shell.


Thanks, all. I really like them as well. These are a few years old, but I found them NOS and unworn recently. I love how shell ages so beautifully.



mcarthur said:


> color 4 and black saddle
> argyles otc


Mac, those are a great pair of saddles - enjoy them.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thanks, all. I really like them as well. These are a few years old, but I found them NOS and unworn recently. I love how shell ages so beautifully.
> 
> Mac, those are a great pair of saddles - enjoy them.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## teamtc

Saying a first hello after following this forum for months, now. As a government employee and evening law school student, I don't have much (anything, really) to show off. (Except maybe my legs in the summer when I get a good tan going!)

Taking advantage of casual friday with my Duluth Trading driving mocs and my reds. (Humble, no?)

Hello, all!


----------



## The Rambler

welcome to the forum, tc!


----------



## maximar

Welcome teamtc! No worries, almost everyone sort of started with driving mocs. Just you wait. Allow me to quote YCB, "ask Andy and ye shall receive a credit card bill."


----------



## mcarthur

teamtc said:


> Saying a first hello after following this forum for months, now. As a government employee and evening law school student, I don't have much (anything, really) to show off. (Except maybe my legs in the summer when I get a good tan going!)
> 
> Taking advantage of casual friday with my Duluth Trading driving mocs and my reds. (Humble, no?)
> 
> Hello, all!


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

dark brown horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> color 8 lhs
> argyles otc


Nice as always Uncle! Forgive for asking and just out of curiosity, how many LHS do you have? The color 8 variations you have are out of this world already! I hope someday you give us a glimpse of your awesome collection. I believe that not a single Alden store, or even two, carries your Alden arsenal!


----------



## Pliny

Vass 3 eye London


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> Nice as always Uncle! Forgive for asking and just out of curiosity, how many LHS do you have? The color 8 variations you have are out of this world already! I hope someday you give us a glimpse of your awesome collection. I believe that not a single Alden store, or even two, carries your Alden arsenal!


thank you
seek and you shall find-the answer to your question is in this thread or ode to alden lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Pliny said:


> Vass 3 eye London


sharp looking and good shine


----------



## mcarthur

white bucks
argyles otc


----------



## YoungClayB

AE Westbrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> seek and you shall find-the answer to your question is in this thread or ode to alden lhs


Thanks Uncle and "duh" for me :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## brantley11

I second max's question; Is there actually a picture which shows you entire collection together?


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## ThreeLegDog

Mark McNairy


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst monks
argyles otc


----------



## ThreeLegDog

J&M


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## ThreeLegDog

Alden suede chukka


----------



## Corcovado

ThreeLegDog said:


> Mark McNairy


Very nice.


----------



## eagle2250

ThreeLegDog said:


> Alden suede chukka


Love the pairing of the plantation crepe sole with Alden's unlined, suede chukkas. Were they bought from stock or were those resoled? In any event, well done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ThreeLegDog

I picked these up at Gilbert in Seattle - sole is how they came.










Desc here (https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Tan_Suede_Chukka_300.htm) says lined, but I haven't seen the unlined version to compare.


----------



## The Rambler

The unlined is available in flex-welt, which has to be tried on to be believed, but those plantation crepes look terrific on a suede chukka.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 regarding Rambler's observation...my snuff suede flex-welts are truly wonderful on the foot and these are tan suede! The ultimate Desert Boot methinks?



ThreeLegDog said:


> I picked these up at Gilbert in Seattle - sole is how they came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desc here (https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Tan_Suede_Chukka_300.htm) says lined, but I haven't seen the unlined version to compare.


Uh-Oh! I'm feeling the urge to splurge but, it's been less than two months since the last unplanned, Alden purchase! How, oh how, do I explain this one to the wife? Thanks for the inspiration and the lead, Threelegdog, I think!


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## ThreeLegDog

eagle2250 said:


> How, oh how, do I explain this one to the wife?


 My wife found the receipt this morning. I'll have to hide these little pieces of paper better in the future ...


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## Saltydog

brantley11 said:


> I second max's question; Is there actually a picture which shows you entire collection together?


Not to answer for Uncle--but like his "Mac Method" is to caring for and polishing shell...so to is displaying his beautiful shoes one pair at a time. It takes longer, but you grow to know and appreciate them one pair at a time. By way of his enigmatic approach, I think Uncle is teaching us to notice the subtleties of the different styles, shades and patina the way one would appreciate each course of a large meal. That as opposed to just splaying them out to impress with the size of his collection. Thanks for your tantalizing and educational style of posting Uncle.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 Saltydog...and very well said. I would only add that Uncle Mac's 'one pair at a time' presentation also offers a better sense of the greatest and best value of our well loved shell cordovan shoes/boots ... and that is when they are on our feet. Fine footwear has no value at all, if it is not worn!


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Not to answer for Uncle--but like his "Mac Method" is to caring for and polishing shell...so to is displaying his beautiful shoes one pair at a time. It takes longer, but you grow to know and appreciate them one pair at a time. By way of his enigmatic approach, I think Uncle is teaching us to notice the subtleties of the different styles, shades and patina the way one would appreciate each course of a large meal. That as opposed to just splaying them out to impress with the size of his collection. Thanks for your tantalizing and educational style of posting Uncle.


thank you for your gracious comments


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> +1 Saltydog...and very well said. I would only add that Uncle Mac's 'one pair at a time' presentation also offers a better sense of the greatest and best value of our well loved shell cordovan shoes/boots ... and that is when they are on our feet. Fine footwear has no value at all, if it is not worn!


i totally agree


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boots
argyles otc


----------



## dcjacobson

> I think Uncle is teaching us to notice the subtleties of the different styles, shades and patina the way one would appreciate each course of a large meal.


He is also teaching me to appreciate argyle socks, with his extensive collection that surely rivals that of his shoes! I'm definitely gonna get more argyles!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Boots 3 days in a row - very nice! They are all gorgeous, but I particularly like the wingtip boots.

Here's a shot of mine from today - Allen Edmonds "Strand" in brown shell cordovan on their second outing:


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Boots 3 days in a row - very nice! They are all gorgeous, but I particularly like the wingtip boots.
> 
> Here's a shot of mine from today - Allen Edmonds "Strand" in brown shell cordovan on their second outing:


thank you
good looking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## Bandit44

AE Polos in shell


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> good looking shoes


Thanks, Mac - that means a lot, from a man with so many delightful shoes of his own...

Nice shell Polos, Bandit - I've been looking for a pair of those for a while now.


----------



## Bandit44

Bucksfan said:


> Nice shell Polos, Bandit - I've been looking for a pair of those for a while now.


Thank you, I need to wear them more often.


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> AE Polos in shell


good looking saddles


----------



## mcarthur

dark brown horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As always Uncle, you wear them so very well...you are looking great. For me, with todays heat index projected at 105 degrees, there will never be a better time to pull on those wonderfully breathable AE Strawfuts!


----------



## but_ch

Saltydog said:


> Not to answer for Uncle--but like his "Mac Method" is to caring for and polishing shell...so to is displaying his beautiful shoes one pair at a time. It takes longer, but you grow to know and appreciate them one pair at a time. By way of his enigmatic approach, I think Uncle is teaching us to notice the subtleties of the different styles, shades and patina the way one would appreciate each course of a large meal. That as opposed to just splaying them out to impress with the size of his collection. Thanks for your tantalizing and educational style of posting Uncle.


Right on! It's like a gun collection. 
"How many guns do you have?" 
"How many do you see?" 
"One."
"Then I have one."
Quality vs. quantity.


----------



## maximar

Quality vs. Quantity? Uncle has quantity and quality!


----------



## AlanC

Darlton penny loafers




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> As always Uncle, you wear them so very well...you are looking great. For me, with todays heat index projected at 105 degrees, there will never be a better time to pull on those wonderfully breathable AE Strawfuts!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Darlton penny loafers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good looking! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 chukka
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

He was making a break for it...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my Alden six eyelet chukkas, in brown lady calf and equipped with the flex-welt sole. They go well with a khaki colored poplin suit! :thumbs-up:

PS: With the heat index today at 105 degrees, it's been a lot more khaki colored poplin trousers than suit, as the jacket spent most of the day draped over the car seat!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's my Alden six eyelet chukkas, in brown lady calf and equipped with the flex-welt sole. They go well with a khaki colored poplin suit! :thumbs-up:
> 
> PS: With the heat index today at 105 degrees, it's been a lot more khaki colored poplin trousers than suit, as the jacket spent most of the day draped over the car seat!


are you wearing a necktie?
which do you like better-the six eyelet chukkas versus the two eyelet chukkas


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs
> argyles otc


Love the shoes! What shoe size are you?


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap
> argyles otc


Great color combo here--they complement the shoes so nicely!


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> are you wearing a necktie?
> which do you like better-the six eyelet chukkas versus the two eyelet chukkas


Uncle Mac: Hope the real fashionistas don't read this but, LOL, I was wearing an open collar, BB, white, knit polo (there was a bit of two tone blue trim on the collar and ribbed arm hems) with the poplin khaki suit...nicely casual without the jacket! As for the chukka design, I think Alden's six eyelet approach is the way all chukkas should be designed. The six eyelet design provides for a comfortable, very secure fit and the shoe looks fantastic.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## mcarthur

SuitsTiesSocks said:


> Love the shoes! What shoe size are you?


shoe size is 9 d


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Uncle Mac: Hope the real fashionistas don't read this but, LOL, I was wearing an open collar, BB, white, knit polo (there was a bit of two tone blue trim on the collar and ribbed arm hems) with the poplin khaki suit...nicely casual without the jacket! As for the chukka design, I think Alden's six eyelet approach is the way all chukkas should be designed. The six eyelet design provides for a comfortable, very secure fit and the shoe looks fantastic.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


nephew,
i appreciate your input


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

Lorenzo Uomo mid-calf merino wool socks, in navy


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

mcarthur said:


> cigar tassels
> argyles otc


Love these argyles and loafers!


----------



## mcarthur

SuitsTiesSocks said:


> Love these argyles and loafers!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## The Deacon

Shell Florsheim Imperials.


----------



## mcarthur

The Deacon said:


> Shell Florsheim Imperials.


nice looking b & h


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks


----------



## Doctor Damage

These are still my favourite shoes and the ones I'm most glad I bought. They are Bruno Magli unlined scotchgrain moccasins from 5 or 6 years ago. They have full leather soles (not visible in the pics) and look dressy, but being unlined are so soft and comfy they feel like slippers. I have two more pairs in the closet I haven't worn yet.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/brunomagli001.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/brunomagli002.jpg/


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> nice looking b & h


What does b and h stand for?


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> What does b and h stand for?


b & h= big and heavy


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> b & h= big and heavy


I thought it meant blucher and hosiery.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## AdamsSutherland

This picture from my blog seems to be floating around Tumblr.

Today, it's the brown bass pennys.


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

AdamsSutherland said:


> This picture from my blog seems to be floating around Tumblr.
> 
> Today, it's the brown bass pennys.


Nice shoe collection AS!


----------



## mcarthur

SuitsTiesSocks said:


> Nice shoe collection AS!


i second


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Corcovado

Alden bal oxford in walnut calf


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thank you.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## jhcam8

Cool bucks, Mac.


----------



## Binkie Baumont

Two Tone Spectators


----------



## mcarthur

jhcam8 said:


> Cool bucks, Mac.


thank you


----------



## eagle2250

Binkie Baumont said:


> Two Tone Spectators


Very, very nice, B2! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Wisco

AE Strand, brown calf, Saphir polished to a gleaming shine
BB striped socks


----------



## jhcam8

Everything's nice, but I'm not a fan of the horizontal stripes and wt's - if anyone cares...:smile:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

jhcam8 said:


> Everything's nice, but I'm not a fan of the horizontal stripes and wt's - if anyone cares...:smile:


Fortunately Wisco is wearing a semi-brogue, not a wingtip with his striped socks, so your preferences have not yet been offended.


----------



## jhcam8

AdamsSutherland said:


> Fortunately Wisco is wearing a semi-brogue, not a wingtip with his striped socks, so your preferences have not yet been offended.


Thank god - right you are - lack of attention to detail!


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 and black saddles
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


>


nice horse bit loafers


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafer 
argyles otc


----------



## Omoba09

Next shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Omoba09 said:


> Next shoes


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
sans argyles


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Uncle Mac: Great socks! Has anyone ever told you you have the perfect calf and ankle proportions to be a successful sock model. LOL. Your argyle designs present every bit as well as your shoes in these pics!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle Mac: Great socks! Has anyone ever told you you have the perfect calf and ankle proportions to be a successful sock model. LOL. Your argyle designs present every bit as well as your shoes in these pics!


nephew,
thank you! flattery goes along way with me


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## ecox

It's a good day for Color 8 PTBs.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim shell Yumas


----------



## ThreeLegDog

McNairy + Bass








Sun + white jeans


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black shell lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden black shell lhs


nephew,
very nice. black shell is under utilized


----------



## The Rambler

Single soled Cheany longwings


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Single soled Cheany longwings


always a good day gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks 
argyles otc


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden black shell lhs


Love the shoes...and the socks that go with it! Are these OTC?


----------



## Cardinals5

SuitsTiesSocks said:


> Love the shoes...and the socks that go with it! Are these OTC?


Yes, Marcoliani wool otc









AE Madisons - with spit polished toes
BB charcoal otc


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Yes, Marcoliani wool otc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Madisons - with spit polished toes
> BB charcoal otc


good shine on a good looking shoe


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim black shell ptbs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim black shell ptbs


i like your black ptb


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## CMDC

Bringing down the level of class a bit here...

Springcourt canvas sneakers. JCrew had them on clearance earlier this summer.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> Bringing down the level of class a bit here...
> 
> Springcourt canvas sneakers. JCrew had them on clearance earlier this summer.


the picture saids it well


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

J&M Aristocrafts - spit shined.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> J&M Aristocrafts - spit shined.


nephew,
o/s shine


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 and black saddles
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

color 4 is superb: do they do any other models in it, ever?


----------



## phyrpowr

Teva sandals (doin' yard work)


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> color 4 is superb: do they do any other models in it, ever?


as i have been told there is a very limited supply of color 4. six months ago leathersoul did a ptb and i do not have that model


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Did someone say #4 shell?









Martegani #4 captoes


----------



## The Rambler

those are beauts: don't know the maker, but I clearly should.


----------



## Cardinals5

they're my only pair of Italian shoes - Romano Martegani from Ron Rider through Francos.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Did someone say #4 shell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martegani #4 captoes


nephew,
sharp looking captoes


----------



## lbv2k

Cardinals5 said:


> Did someone say #4 shell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martegani #4 captoes


Wonderful shoes !


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafers
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Uncle Mac: The pic of your Horse bits gets my attention every time. Alden's flex-welt Snaffle bit loafers are my preferred horse bit loafer design. In combination with those argyles, the look is perfect...just couldn't get any better!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle Mac: The pic of your Horse bits gets my attention every time. Alden's flex-welt Snaffle bit loafers are my preferred horse bit loafer design. In combination with those argyles, the look is perfect...just couldn't get any better!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

Cardinals5 said:


> Did someone say #4 shell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martegani #4 captoes


Love the shoes and sox!


----------



## Cardinals5

^^Thanks.









Hanover LB Sheppard shell lwbs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanover LB Sheppard shell lwbs


+1 for gunboats on monday


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

My decade-old AE Leeds in burgundy shell cordovan. Freshly back from AE recrafting (now on their third set of soles).


----------



## Cardinals5

C&J for BB george boots (originally dark brown, but redyed to burgundy)


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Randolph (the older of my 2 pair) - well broken-in.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> My decade-old AE Leeds in burgundy shell cordovan. Freshly back from AE recrafting (now on their third set of soles).


looking very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE Randolph (the older of my 2 pair) - well broken-in.


good looking shells


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great run of tassels









Grenson


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great run of tassels
> 
> nephew,
> thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

AE MacNeils


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks 
argyles otc


----------



## Serenus

Alden Ravello LHSs, with the Flatirons of Boulder, Colorado


----------



## mcarthur

Serenus said:


> Alden Ravello LHSs, with the Flatirons of Boulder, Colorado
> 
> View attachment 2825


i like it!


----------



## Pliny

*Vass P2 Brown Scotch-grain Single Sole*


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nice. I really like the heavy graining effect...it makes for a handsome pair of footgear!


----------



## Pliny

cheers :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Madison


----------



## AlanC

First outing for my new-to-me suede AE Bradleys (thrifted for $13). I think I'll take them in for new heels.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion tip
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden lhs


i like your shells


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Brantleys


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Cards5: Your Brantleys have got to be the pic of the day...If ever there was just one proper gentleman's shoe...I suspect you are wearing them! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix

+1...Nice dye job, too! Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> +1...Nice dye job, too! Did you do it yourself?


I think we talked about this the last time I pictured the Brantleys, but I did indeed follow your example and redyed them myself - much more versatile now.


----------



## conductor

NOS Hanover longwings in black shell - thanks to Bandit44 for pointing them out on the ebay spoiler thread!


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Brantleys


Those socks are sexy! :smile:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## Fashionguy88

@wingtiptom: you have great shoes!


----------



## Bandit44

Man, if only those had been one size larger. They were well-hidden on ebay; I'm glad they worked out for you. Cheers!



conductor said:


> NOS Hanover longwings in black shell - thanks to Bandit44 for pointing them out on the ebay spoiler thread!


----------



## AlanC

Cool weather today so breaking out the Alden Jump Boots for the first time this fall:


----------



## conductor

They are narrow for me - but not nearly as bad as they could have been. After two days of wearing they are fitting pretty well. I'm willing to suffer for the break-in period!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


>


nephew,
i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## joenobody0

Those are lovely.


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> Those are lovely.


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks, Uncle. I like your ptbs - no better shoe to show off the qualities of shell.









C&J for PRL boots


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Uncle. I like your ptbs - no better shoe to show off the qualities of shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&J for PRL boots


nephew,
thank you
i like your boots with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar captoes
argyles otc


----------



## Binkie Baumont




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Classics and they look to be very comfortable! Thank you for sharing them for us.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## wacolo

Alden 920

Forget the persian rugs for the shoe pics. 1970's shag is the only way to go!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Uncle Mac: Both the color and design of your footwear are striking, but I cannot say whether I am more impressed by the shoes or the subliminal messaging you have incorporated in the composition of your photo! In either case, very well done, Sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Bandit44

Nettleton Trads


----------



## Orgetorix

Florsheim










(shoes previously featured here)


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle Mac: Both the color and design of your footwear are striking, but I cannot say whether I am more impressed by the shoes or the subliminal messaging you have incorporated in the composition of your photo! In either case, very well done, Sir. :thumbs-up:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Nettleton Trads


nice peddle grain lwb


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shoes previously featured here)


nice gunboats


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> whiskey wt
> argyles otc


Are these on the Leydon? Perfect shape, design, and color!


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> Are these on the Leydon? Perfect shape, design, and color!


thank you
i do not remember the last but i will do some research


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5

AE MacNeils


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

Those wingtips are stunning, Mac, even by your standards. Never seen longings to compare - they are a spcial makeup?

These flexwelts, a makeup for Sherman Bros., are the most comfortable tie shoes I've ever worn:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Those wingtips are stunning, Mac, even by your standards. Never seen longings to compare - they are a spcial makeup?
> 
> These flexwelts, a makeup for Sherman Bros., are the most comfortable tie shoes I've ever worn:


nephew,
thank you
they were a limited edition
sharp looking suede ptb


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Uncle Mac: Those are the perfectly toned argyles to be worn on a crisp fall day. A pleasant reminder that those vibrant fall colors do not only present for our pleasure in the trees, but perhaps on some of our feet and calves as well! Source, please? Have a great day!


----------



## AlanC

^^Impressive display of rare shell lwb!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle Mac: Those are the perfectly toned argyles to be worn on a crisp fall day. A pleasant reminder that those vibrant fall colors do not only present for our pleasure in the trees, but perhaps on some of our feet and calves as well! Source, please? Have a great day!


nephew,
thank you
my source for marcoliani argyles is our own alex kabbaz and o'connell's


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^^Impressive display of rare shell lwb!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Over the weekend: AE Cole in "burgundy" shell cordovan:









Today: AE Leeds after a fresh coat of AE burgundy cream:


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Bradley in burgundy shell


----------



## Bandit44

^^ Nice.


----------



## Bucksfan

Thanks, Bandit!

I'll just keep it going... I found an easy way to upload to photobucket direct from my blackberry, which makes this an easier process.
Today's shoes: AE grayson in burgundy shell cordovan (mellowed to mostly brown these days).


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Macneil burgundy shell cordovan (now 7 months old, averaging 1 wear per week)


----------



## ThreeLegDog

Penobscot Penny Loafer Western Print Chromexcel
(I need cooler socks)


----------



## Bucksfan

^ beautiful! I keep seeing the ads for those shoes, it's nice to see some "in the wild"

Today: AE Randolph in burgundy shell.


----------



## conductor

J and M Crown Aristocraft shortwings in Burgundy shell (thanks, Deacon!)


----------



## Bandit44

Conductor, I debated over those shoes before I decided to pass. (I assume those are the ones that were on ebay last week). Just curious as to what kind of shape they were in?


----------



## conductor

Bandit, they are in good shape. Heel protectors in place, soles with a lot of life left. I cleaned them up a bit yesterday, but I need to spend some more time on polishing them. The shell is very flexible and not at all dry. I actually traded Deacon for another pair of size 13 shells that were too wide for me. I wonder how many of the pairs of size 13 shells are eyed by the same AAAC members? :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Bandit44

^^^They look great. Not to worry; I'm normally a size 14b. I can squeeze into Nettletons and Aldens, but most everything else is too small for me in a 13. J&Ms are hit or miss; my one pair is a wee bit tight, but wearable.

Nettleton shortwing bluchers. Corrected grain, but I love 'em anyway.


----------



## conductor

I like the eyelets


----------



## Bandit44

^ Thanks. Decided to change up things and wear the saddles today.
AE Polos


----------



## conductor

Nice shoes. I still need a pair!


----------



## conductor

Burgundy longwings from Hanig Chicago.

https://


----------



## Larsd4

*Casual Friday*








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Larsd4

*Casual Friday*

Irish Pennant


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE Macneil burgundy shell cordovan (now 7 months old, averaging 1 wear per week)


gunboats with a good shine


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^ beautiful! I keep seeing the ads for those shoes, it's nice to see some "in the wild"
> 
> Today: AE Randolph in burgundy shell.


+1 shells with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> ^ Thanks. Decided to change up things and wear the saddles today.
> AE Polos


good looking saddles


----------



## mcarthur

Larsd4 said:


> Irish Pennant


good looking chukkas


----------



## Bucksfan

AE shell Graysons today:


----------



## Orgetorix

The more I see photos of everybody's AE shells, the more I like the color of their burgundy. I may have to get myself a pair soon.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE shell Graysons today:


good looking tassels


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Ahh ravello... beautiful, Mac! Welcome back and thanks for the kind comments. 
Today's installment: black Shell Cordovan AE Leeds (on their second outing today).


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Ahh ravello... beautiful, Mac! Welcome back and thanks for the kind comments.
> Today's installment: black Shell Cordovan AE Leeds (on their second outing today).


thank you
very nice-ptb and argyles


----------



## The Rambler

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Ahh ravello... beautiful, Mac! Welcome back and thanks for the kind comments.
> Today's installment: black Shell Cordovan AE Leeds (on their second outing today).


Remakable shine for neww shell!


----------



## Hoof

Crockett Jones for RL polo


----------



## joenobody0

After looking at them in the closet for 2 years I finally decided to crease up my Hampton lasted Whiskey Shell NST (LSBH grand opening special release). 

I don't know how to post a picture, or else I would.


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> After looking at them in the closet for 2 years I finally decided to crease up my Hampton lasted Whiskey Shell NST (LSBH grand opening special release).
> 
> I don't know how to post a picture, or else I would.


enjoy wearing your whiskey nst


----------



## joenobody0

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing your whiskey nst


Thank you very much! The real treat was being able to pair them up with my never before used Whiskey belt.


----------



## YoungClayB

NOS Allen Edmonds Globetrotters 
Size 9AAA baby!!!


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> NOS Allen Edmonds Globetrotters
> Size 9AAA baby!!!


nice gunboats in your size. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

young clay's ship (or gunboat) has come in!


----------



## conductor

NOS hanover PTB's in shell - broken in this time, with targyles 
https://


----------



## Bucksfan

The Rambler said:


> Remakable shine for neww shell!


Thank you - that's about 30 minutes per shoe of damp rag + brushing, followed by a single (very light) coat of AE shell cream, left to dry then brushed off. I was not quite able to get a good shine on the outstep yet, but they will come around...


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> NOS hanover PTB's in shell - broken in this time, with targyles
> https://


i like your shell with argyles
consider the mac procedure


----------



## conductor

Thanks Uncle,

I've been working on the shine, but I'm having a devil of a time gettinig scuffs out. I've been wiping them down with a slightly damp cloth to get rid of some rough and dry spots, which has helped correct that issue. Still working on getting the shine better.


----------



## Steel Rim

Maiden voyage--Ralph Lauren Marlow short wings--perfectly comfortable on first wear!


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Maiden voyage--Ralph Lauren Marlow short wings--perfectly comfortable on first wear!


enjoy wearing! looking very good


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ nicely broken in and perfectly shined - I imagine it took some wear to break in those double soles.

Black calf AE graysons today (After this picture was taken, I fixed the tassel on my right shoe...)


----------



## Semper Jeep

Not the greatest picture but some Color 8 Indy boots. I don't think I own another pair of shoes that have ever gotten more compliments from friends, strangers, or coworkers. (The scuff on the toe of the right shoe is newly acquired and about 1,000x more noticeable in the photo than it is in real life)


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps you photos were shuffled, but those are PTB's...not Indy Boots. While I cannot tell for sure from the photo above, there does appear to be some micro-creasing in the creases on the shoes pictured, which would indicate calf, rather than shell cordovan, as the material from which the shoes are constructed. Hope my eyes are deceiving me and I'm wrong with this last statement.


----------



## Semper Jeep

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps you photos were shuffled, but those are PTB's...not Indy Boots. While I cannot tell for sure from the photo above, there does appear to be some micro-creasing in the creases on the shoes pictured, which would indicate calf, rather than shell cordovan, as the material from which the shoes are constructed. Hope my eyes are deceiving me and I'm wrong with this last statement.


Good eye... they are indeed the PTB's... I just had boots on my mind for some reason. They are indeed shell and there's actually very little creasing anywhere on them yet. The micro-creasing is just in the photo. For some reason, the lighting in my office, crappy iPhone photography, and my shaky hands all combine for some very grainy photos when using my cell phone.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
In any event, you have yourself a very handsome pair of shell cord PTB's. May you long wear them and in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## conductor

Alden shell saddles - just got them today off of ebay - pre mac treatment!


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ nicely broken in and perfectly shined - I imagine it took some wear to break in those double soles.
> 
> Black calf AE graysons today (After this picture was taken, I fixed the tassel on my right shoe...)


thank you
a little secret- the wt are at least twenty five years old
i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Semper Jeep said:


> Not the greatest picture but some Color 8 Indy boots. I don't think I own another pair of shoes that have ever gotten more compliments from friends, strangers, or coworkers. (The scuff on the toe of the right shoe is newly acquired and about 1,000x more noticeable in the photo than it is in real life)


good looking color 8 ptb. enjoy brushing
mac procedure will take care of the scuffs


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Alden shell saddles - just got them today off of ebay - pre mac treatment!


good acquisition
post picture after mac procedure


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

I love these. Church's Burwood...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> I love these. Church's Burwood...


good looking wt


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> good looking wt


Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Semper Jeep

Fresh out of the box, I'm wearing my Alden Alpine Wingtips. Thank you Alan C! I even saw my wife's eyes light up as I opened them up last night which is a refreshing change of pace from her normal rolling of her eyes when a box hits the doorstep.


----------



## Bucksfan

Allen Edmonds brown Shell Cordovan Strands in the early morning sunlight:


----------



## mcarthur

Semper Jeep said:


> Fresh out of the box, I'm wearing my Alden Alpine Wingtips. Thank you Alan C! I even saw my wife's eyes light up as I opened them up last night which is a refreshing change of pace from her normal rolling of her eyes when a box hits the doorstep.


enjoy wearing!


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Allen Edmonds brown Shell Cordovan Strands in the early morning sunlight:


good looking medallion cap toe


----------



## joenobody0

Bucksfan said:


> Allen Edmonds brown Shell Cordovan Strands in the early morning sunlight:


Those are super nice. In my opinion that's the nicest shell shoe currently available for sale from a US company. Alden is my US company of choice, but that shoe is just _*hot.

*_I really want a pair but my shoe rotation is getting so large I can't let my wife see them all in one place!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

Mac, another great pair of shells.

May I ask why the recent addition of the WSJ to your pictures?


----------



## AlanC

^It's Mac's contribution to the Occupy Wall Street movement.



Semper Jeep said:


> Fresh out of the box, I'm wearing my Alden Alpine Wingtips. Thank you Alan C! I even saw my wife's eyes light up as I opened them up last night which is a refreshing change of pace from her normal rolling of her eyes when a box hits the doorstep.


They look great! I've got mine ready to go as well.


----------



## JoshESQ

Brooks Brothers 346 (outlet line) walnut captoes with medallion perforation. Got them on a labor day sale for $68 after tax ($99 with 40 percent off) and still cannot see how they are any different from the mainline store models. Goodyear welt and all.


----------



## Orgetorix

JoshESQ said:


> still cannot see how they are any different from the mainline store models. Goodyear welt and all.


They're made in China, for one. All the ones I've seen also had corrected-grain leather, but if they've gone away from that it's good news. Thought they had a false welt, too, but I must have been wrong.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> Mac, another great pair of shells.
> 
> May I ask why the recent addition of the WSJ to your pictures?


thank you
excellent tool to understand what is happening


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^It's Mac's contribution to the Occupy Wall Street movement.
> 
> They look great! I've got mine ready to go as well.


my grandmotheris dining table room rule-no politics and no religion
looking forward to a picture of your maiden voyage


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

Here's the maiden voyage:



(no politics in sight!)


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Here's the maiden voyage:
> 
> (no politics in sight!)


nephew,
thank you for posting your outstanding boots which you design


----------



## lbv2k

Bucksfan said:


> Allen Edmonds brown Shell Cordovan Strands in the early morning sunlight:


Fantastic shoe !!! I agree, best AE shell so far


----------



## lbv2k

AlanC said:


> Here's the maiden voyage:
> 
> (no politics in sight!)


Wonderful !!! I am drooling...


----------



## andrel42

AE Larkin's in brown burnished calf which is a actually a dark brown and slightly darker than on the AE website. With the rubber sole a great pair of loafers for autumn (and currently on sale for $199)!


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> AE Larkin's in brown burnished calf which is a actually a dark brown and slightly darker than on the AE website. With the rubber sole a great pair of loafers for autumn (and currently on sale for $199)!


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 tassles--A for BB--Classics:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 tassles--A for BB--Classics:


i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> i like your tassels


Thank you! I like yours too!


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you! I like yours too!


thank you


----------



## andrel42

mcarthur said:


> welcome to the forum


Thank you! It's a pleasure to view your argyles and footwear!


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Thank you! It's a pleasure to view your argyles and footwear!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Nice additions everyone - I especially like the lines of Alden's shell tassels. I need to look into getting a pair.

Local Forecast: thunderstorms. AE Macneil in pebbled walnut calf:


----------



## wingtip

My Allen Edmonds brown MacNeils


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Nice additions everyone - I especially like the lines of Alden's shell tassels. I need to look into getting a pair.
> 
> Local Forecast: thunderstorms. AE Macneil in pebbled walnut calf:


nice gunboats
you will like the alden tassels


----------



## mcarthur

wingtip said:


> My Allen Edmonds brown MacNeils
> View attachment 3023


nice gunboats


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS unlined Alden for Brooks Brothers


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 LHS unlined Alden for Brooks Brothers


+1 lhs with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 and black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## TommyDawg

My new Thorogoods! Thorogood = thoroughly good 


Tom


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A good looking pair of casual/work boots, TommyDawg. They look a lot like my RedWing Irish Setter boots, but you have to get out and put some water and grass stains on them to establish your "bush" creds!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Haven't posted in a long while, but I do keep up with all the great shoes here. Something new for me today. Alden 974 wingtip bals in #8 shell. For those keeping score, this is on the Tremont last. It runs a little large so I sized down and got the same size as I wear in Barrie last shoes. They fit me very nicely and I'm enjoying them very much on their first day out today.


----------



## TommyDawg

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A good looking pair of casual/work boots, TommyDawg. They look a lot like my RedWing Irish Setter boots, but you have to get out and put some water and grass stains on them to establish your "bush" creds!


Thanks Eagle. I figured someone would call me out on that. I'm an office drone in real life. My use of work boots is limited to general yard work and running errands. But I love the look of these as shoes or work boots, and they are comfortable as heck!
Tom


----------



## Bucksfan

My old Allen Edmonds Leeds in brown shell cordovan


----------



## Bucksfan

AAF-8AF said:


> Haven't posted in a long while, but I do keep up with all the great shoes here. Something new for me today. Alden 974 wingtip bals in #8 shell. For those keeping score, this is on the Tremont last. It runs a little large so I sized down and got the same size as I wear in Barrie last shoes. They fit me very nicely and I'm enjoying them very much on their first day out today.


Very nice! It's always fun the first day out! I'm thinking about a pair of shortwing bals - it's currently between those and the Allen Edmonds version, called the Cambridge.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Haven't posted in a long while, but I do keep up with all the great shoes here. Something new for me today. Alden 974 wingtip bals in #8 shell. For those keeping score, this is on the Tremont last. It runs a little large so I sized down and got the same size as I wear in Barrie last shoes. They fit me very nicely and I'm enjoying them very much on their first day out today.


nephew,
great to see your post. 
i like your wt with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> My old Allen Edmonds Leeds in brown shell cordovan


+1 for ptb and argyles


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> great to see your post.
> i like your wt with argyles


Thanks Uncle Mac!


----------



## Steel Rim

AAF-8AF said:


> Haven't posted in a long while, but I do keep up with all the great shoes here. Something new for me today. Alden 974 wingtip bals in #8 shell. For those keeping score, this is on the Tremont last. It runs a little large so I sized down and got the same size as I wear in Barrie last shoes. They fit me very nicely and I'm enjoying them very much on their first day out today.


Great minds think alike?







My 974 Tremont Short Wings in Color 8:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Great minds think alike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 974 Tremont Short Wings in Color 8:


looking good!


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> looking good!


Thank you! Alas my 30+ year old LHS are long gone...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you! Alas my 30+ year old LHS are long gone...


hopefully they have found another good home


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Burgundy Shell Macneil (looks like it's time to touch-up the edges of the soles this weekend).


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden Cigar LHS


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE Burgundy Shell Macneil (looks like it's time to touch-up the edges of the soles this weekend).


gunboats with a nice shine


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden Cigar LHS


i like your cigars with argyles


----------



## Bucksfan

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden Cigar LHS


Great shoes! It's fascinating how differently the vamps break from one shoe to another.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Bucksfan said:


> Great shoes! It's fascinating how differently the vamps break from one shoe to another.


I'm guessing in my case that some of the difference is due to my right foot being at least a half-size shorter than my left foot, so the shoes bend in different places.


----------



## AlanC

Edward Green




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Edward Green
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nephew,
good looking chukkas


----------



## Bucksfan

Black Shell Cordovan AE Leeds (third wearing)


----------



## AAF-8AF

AE MacNeil today.


----------



## Bucksfan

AAF-8AF said:


> AE MacNeil today.


Nice! Those are definitely more brown and less burgundy than mine. How old are these, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AAF-8AF

Bucksfan said:


> Nice! Those are definitely more brown and less burgundy than mine. How old are these, if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks. Just a little over two years old.


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Cole in brown shell cordovan


----------



## AAF-8AF

Bucksfan said:


> AE Cole in brown shell cordovan


Very nice!


----------



## Regillus

Yes! It worked! My first post with photos. Had to tinker with it 
for awhile but I finally got it to work. These are my BB cordovan PTBs
that I acquired back in February this year. These are the best shoes I've ever had and I plan to get more shell.


----------



## Bucksfan

Nice, Regillus. I like your BB black shell PTB. The eyelets add interest, at least for me.

Mine: wearing early 1990's Doc Martens longwings and cords on this cool Saturday.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I find myself most frequently reminded of the boots, when someone mentions Doc Marten's, but those are some nicely casual looking longwings! Are they as comfortable as they appear to be, Bucksfan?


----------



## Bucksfan

Thanks, Eagle. I figured I rarely see these anywhere except in my closet, so others might find them interesting.

They are very comfortable, though the soles are finally wearing down (of course, I _have _had them for 1/2 my life... so I can't say they owe me anything). There was also a period of about 3 years when I was in college and interning, that I wore them 5 days a week, all summer, and never used shoe trees.

I also have the Doc Marten's boots (plain toe, brown leather) from the same vintage. I got both pair during my senior year of high school, in anticipation of long walks to class at college. The boots are my go-to outdoor boot for yard work, snow shoveling and really bad weather commutes to the office. A treatment of sno seal every 3 or 4 years seems to re-invigorate them. I'll post the boots up some time too, after I clean them up...


----------



## joenobody0

Bucksfan said:


> Great shoes! It's fascinating how differently the vamps break from one shoe to another.


Mine break consistently from pair to pair. However, they never break consistently from left to right!


----------



## Bucksfan

Allen Edmonds Randolph full strap loafer in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## ds23pallas

Today; My favourite shoes - Alden longwings in a mellowed #8:



Yesterday; Frayed Bills for Jovan and saggy Wigwams for Trip along with Sebago Campsides:


----------



## The Rambler

ds, a mine after my own heart - when I look at a pair of new Alden double soles like those, my first thought is always 'these will look and feel great in about 10 years.' :biggrin2:


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 Short Wings in service:


----------



## MacTweed

My SAS shoes... :icon_pale: (I've got some foot issues).










Tomorrow I'm wearing my Alden shell cordovan tassel loafers though.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL...and who among us would deny that your SAS Moc Toe bluchers look to be very, very comfortable?  Welcome to the forum, MacTweed!

Today I too plan on wearing shoes of a design that is certainly not sophisticated, whose apperance may not be considered Trad by many, but which are uber-comfortable on my feet...Alden Ranger Mocs, crafted in whiskey shell cordovan and fitted out with those 'oh so delightful' plantation crepe soles! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Grayson in "buurrrrh"gundy shell cordovan (note the frost on the grass)


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE Grayson in "buurrrrh"gundy shell cordovan (note the frost on the grass)


i like your tassels


----------



## Bucksfan

Thanks, Uncle Mac - I like your NST saddle shoes too - what a great combination of styles!

Here's AE's NST (non-saddle) version: the Bradley in burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thanks, Uncle Mac - I like your NST saddle shoes too - what a great combination of styles!
> 
> Here's AE's NST (non-saddle) version: the Bradley in burgundy shell


looking very good with shine on shell and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## MacTweed

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL...and who among us would deny that your SAS Moc Toe bluchers look to be very, very comfortable?  Welcome to the forum, MacTweed!
> 
> Today I too plan on wearing shoes of a design that is certainly not sophisticated, whose apperance may not be considered Trad by many, but which are uber-comfortable on my feet...Alden Ranger Mocs, crafted in whiskey shell cordovan and fitted out with those 'oh so delightful' plantation crepe soles! :thumbs-up:


Ha ha - thanks!


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb
> argyles otc


Some real beauties, Mac

AE Leeds - burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## andrel42

AE Lasalles today, very comfortable too!


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Some real beauties, Mac
> 
> AE Leeds - burgundy shell cordovan


nephew,
thank you
also,you are doing a good display! keep it up!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy boots


----------



## Steel Rim

Marlows today:


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

Bucksfan said:


> AE Grayson in "buurrrrh"gundy shell cordovan (note the frost on the grass)


The shoes and socks are wonderful!


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

andrel42 said:


> AE Larkin's in brown burnished calf which is a actually a dark brown and slightly darker than on the AE website. With the rubber sole a great pair of loafers for autumn (and currently on sale for $199)!


Love the shoes and socks! The socks look like Gold Toe, but not sure if they are available in Switzerland.


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Marlows today:


good looking shell wt. enjoy wearing


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for J. Crew Color 8 Captoe, RLP made to measure cords:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Alden for J. Crew Color 8 Captoe, RLP made to measure cords:


a good day for cap toe. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> color 8 wt boot
> argyles otc


Beautiful, Uncle Mac. What last are these on?


----------



## Bandit44

Nettletons


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Beautiful, Uncle Mac. What last are these on?


nephew,
thank you
wt boot is on the plaza last


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Nettletons


nice gunboats


----------



## Bandit44

Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you. You too!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden cigar chuckers :biggrin:


----------



## The Rambler

superb!


----------



## eagle2250

Today I'm wearing my RM Williams laced Craftsman design boots, crafted in Dk Brown Kangaroo hide! Very comfortable and great looking footgear, with my single complaint being that the composite soles do tend to squeak a bit when the soles get wet and you find yourself walking across high gloss porcelin floors.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden cigar chuckers :biggrin:


great shine on your cigar


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> great shine on your cigar


Thanks, Uncle. Yours, too!


----------



## SuitsTiesSocks

Bass Dock Siders
Cream mid-calf argyles in turquoise and navy


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looking good! Maiden voyage, perhaps?


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden #8 unlined (well, partly unlined) shell PTB on single Flex sole.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Haven't posted on this thread in a long while.

AE Randolph in black shell cordovan. I took the picutre in the sun and didn't realize my camera would pick up all these minute specks of dirt.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

these are really intriguing.

I don't mean to rain on the parade, but is the right toe box a little distorted?

either way - fabulous shoes.


AAF-8AF said:


> Alden #8 unlined (well, partly unlined) shell PTB on single Flex sole.


----------



## AAF-8AF

closerlook said:


> these are really intriguing.
> 
> I don't mean to rain on the parade, but is the right toe box a little distorted?
> 
> either way - fabulous shoes.


Could be partly due to the camera angle and the way I have my feet set. And my right foot is a good bit smaller than my left, which may cause some difference in appearance. Also, the vamps on these are unlined so are more susceptible to creasing and distortion. The toe of the right shoe is also a bit flawed in having some fine ripples in the surface. Other than those things, the two shoes are quite symmetrical when side-by-side.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/prepostshelltassels.jpg/

Mac method evidence.

Will be applying polish on shell for the first time ever, too.

J&M shell tassels from the 'Bay.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/prepostshelltassels.jpg/
> 
> Mac method evidence.
> 
> Will be applying polish on shell for the first time ever, too.
> 
> J&M shell tassels from the 'Bay.


nephew,
excellent work
post after polish


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> excellent work
> post after polish


Well, one pair turned to four.
A great way to unwind before an afternoon of outlining.









A second shot to show off the color.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Well, one pair turned to four.
> A great way to unwind before an afternoon of outlining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second shot to show off the color.


nephew,
well done!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## TimHardy

AdamsSutherland said:


> Well, one pair turned to four.
> A great way to unwind before an afternoon of outlining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second shot to show off the color.


Well done there, I admire your taste - could happily accomodate all of those and the colour beats all in my book.


----------



## Bucksfan

*new ones*

Tonight: trying on my brand new Alden for J. Crew cap toe boots in #8 shell cordovan. 









... and my brand new RL Marlow PTB in brown shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Tonight: trying on my brand new Alden for J. Crew cap toe boots in #8 shell cordovan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and my brand new RL Marlow PTB in brown shell cordovan


nephew,
enjoy wearing your good looking shell, it is good to see you are using the break in procedure. how is the fit on the marlow?


----------



## Bucksfan

Thank you - I am very happy with both. I ordered 1/2 size down in the Alden boot (barrie last) and it fits perfectly. 

I ordered true to size in the Marlow PTB (12D) and it fits me well, with medium weight socks. It is slightly longer than most of my other 12D shoes, but perfect width for my D to E width foot. 

For those reading this contemplating a Ralph Lauren Marlow PTB or wingtip purchase, if you wear a C to D width, you may want to size down 1/2.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Nice! I love the lines on those 6 eyelet chukkas.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Nice! I love the lines on those 6 eyelet chukkas.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

AE MacNeil in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE MacNeil in burgundy shell cordovan


nephew,
good looking gunboats with a good shine


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Brantleys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tower10

Quoddy blucher mocs


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> AE Brantleys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good looking chukkas and shine with argyles


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you - I am very happy with both. I ordered 1/2 size down in the Alden boot (barrie last) and it fits perfectly.
> 
> I ordered true to size in the Marlow PTB (12D) and it fits me well, with medium weight socks. It is slightly longer than most of my other 12D shoes, but perfect width for my D to E width foot.
> 
> For those reading this contemplating a Ralph Lauren Marlow PTB or wingtip purchase, if you wear a C to D width, you may want to size down 1/2.


The 325 Last is tricky. My Darlton/Marlow/whatever you want to call them short wings are a 12D. I tried the 11.5 and they were a touch tight with light socks. The 12D are just a little larger than I'd like, but I'm sure moving up to heavier socks would help.

Alden last reference:
Van-12C
Barrie- 12C/11.5D
Aberdeen-12C
Copley-11.5D

AE
#5- 12D- best fitting last I've worn yet

C&J 325- 11.75D?


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

^ Nice whiskey!

RL Darlton




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^ Nice whiskey!
> 
> RL Darlton
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nephew,
thank you
very sharp ptb shell with argyles


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


that ups box from Connecticut looks familiar!


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> that ups box from Connecticut looks familiar!


can you guess the contents?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Alden for J Crew cap toe boots in #8 shell - maiden voyage


----------



## firedancer

Jealous


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Alden for J Crew cap toe boots in #8 shell - maiden voyage


nephew
good looking boots with an o/s shine


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

AE Dalton's today ... great for the cold and humid weather!


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew
> good looking boots with an o/s shine


Thank you, I found them very comfortable for my 12+ hr day! The shine is the result of a few minutes with a brush. I.E. your method.



andrel42 said:


> AE Dalton's today ... great for the cold and humid weather!


Very nice. I recently ordered the same boot, to arrive tomorrow. Did you use any polish on the wingtip to achieve that finish, or did they arrive that way from the factory?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Mine came from AE with a deeper/darker patination at the toes, along the lacing throat and at the heels of the boots. I've been trying to increse that effect by polishing those areas with touches of brown KIWI, in addition to using the Chestnut polish provided by AE.


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> AE Dalton's today ... great for the cold and humid weather!


nice looking boot


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you, I found them very comfortable for my 12+ hr day! The shine is the result of a few minutes with a brush. I.E. your method.
> 
> nephew,
> you have the method working very well
> reduce your work week to 10 hours


----------



## JDC

Andrel, those do nothing to resolve my decades-old love-hate relationship with wingtip boots.


----------



## mcarthur

JDC said:


> Andrel, those do nothing to resolve my decades-old love-hate relationship with wingtip boots.


hate is to strong a term


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Grayson tassel loafer in burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> AE Grayson tassel loafer in burgundy shell


nephew,
good looking tassels


----------



## Billax

Bucksfan said:


> AE Grayson tassel loafer in burgundy shell


Gray flannels, complemented by perfect argyles, finished off with shell tassel loafers. You, sir, are leading the good life! What was the rest of the outfit?


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking tassels


Thank you, Uncle Mac! Those are some pretty amazing ravello winged bluchers yesterday.



Billax said:


> Gray flannels, complemented by perfect argyles, finished off with shell tassel loafers. You, sir, are leading the good life! What was the rest of the outfit?


Thank you - the rest of my outfit included a white RL polo button-down collar dress shirt and a Tom James Filo a Mano odd jacket - with coloration somewhere between grey and blue and dark brown leather buttons. (they don't quite match the shoes, but they're close).

Today: new AE Dalton boots - breaking them in...


----------



## andrel42

Very nice pair Bucksfan, and yes I did add a little walnut polish to deepen the color. Wear them in good health!


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you, Uncle Mac! Those are some pretty amazing ravello winged bluchers yesterday.
> 
> nephew,
> thank you
> was a limited addition was likely not to be repeated for several years


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## ShoeQ

really nice...


----------



## mcarthur

ShoeQ said:


> really nice...


welcome to the forum
thank you


----------



## Pliny




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Stunning. Absolutely stunning! :thumbs-up:


----------



## phoebus

true elegance & comfort! very nice indeed.


----------



## The Rambler

exquisite, Pliny.


----------



## JDC

Pliny, those shoes redefine the term "better than new" imo. Gor-jus.


----------



## Bucksfan

I'll join in - very nice, Pliny. Have they ever been worn? 

Looks like I need to step-up my photography skills...


----------



## lbv2k

Unbelievably wonderful !!!
Enjoy wearing in good health.


----------



## mcarthur

Pliny said:


> very sharp looking, enjoy wearing


----------



## andrel42

AE Sanford Ravello shells (sorry for the poor picture quality ...)


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> AE Sanford Ravello shells (sorry for the poor picture quality ...)


good looking medallion tip


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Pliny

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Stunning. Absolutely stunning! :thumbs-up:





phoebus said:


> true elegance & comfort! very nice indeed.





The Rambler said:


> exquisite, Pliny.





JDC said:


> Pliny, those shoes redefine the term "better than new" imo. Gor-jus.





Bucksfan said:


> I'll join in - very nice, Pliny. Have they ever been worn?
> 
> Looks like I need to step-up my photography skills...





lbv2k said:


> Unbelievably wonderful !!!
> Enjoy wearing in good health.





mcarthur said:


> Pliny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very sharp looking, enjoy wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx to all- unworn until today.
> taken me awhile to appreciate the Vass single sole, but now only that for Oxfords
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 974 Tremont Short Wings
RLP argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 974 Tremont Short Wings
> RLP argyles


good looking wt with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

Great looking footwear everyone!

Pliny and Steelrim good to see you posting.

Mac- looking fantastic as ever. Have you seen these?

hard to resist....
Grateful for what I have though :icon_smile:


----------



## Steel Rim

dorji said:


> Great looking footwear everyone!
> 
> Pliny and Steelrim good to see you posting.
> 
> Mac- looking fantastic as ever. Have you seen these?
> 
> hard to resist....
> Grateful for what I have though :icon_smile:


Thank you all! Today, Church's Burwood in Sandlewood:


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Great looking footwear everyone!
> 
> Pliny and Steelrim good to see you posting.
> 
> Mac- looking fantastic as ever. Have you seen these?
> 
> hard to resist....
> Grateful for what I have though :icon_smile:


nephew,
thank you
good looking saddle-i like shell on shell


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you all! Today, Church's Burwood in Sandlewood:


i like your wt collection


----------



## lbv2k

Steel Rim said:


>


Very very nice


----------



## mcarthur

quoddy mocs


----------



## closerlook

^^^^ the only acceptable alternate!


----------



## eagle2250

^^^
.....and Quoddy's Malliseet Bluchers...a very good choice indeed! They coordinate so very well with Uncle Mac's incredibly handsome argyles. :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^^
> .....and Quoddy's Malliseet Bluchers...a very good choice indeed! They coordinate so very well with Uncle Mac's incredibly handsome argyles. :thumbs-up:


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> i like your wt collection


Thank you! Been thinking of the Alden Atom. Would that be redundant?


----------



## Steel Rim

lbv2k said:


> Very very nice


Thank you so much...


----------



## Steel Rim

Marlows with Bill's M1s:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you! Been thinking of the Alden Atom. Would that be redundant?


recommendation-pass!


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Marlows with Bill's M1s:


i like your wt. have you considered m2 or m3


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> i like your wt. have you considered m2 or m3


Thank you! I own M2 as well. I like M1 with button fly too. Still searching for best khakis...


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

My new Fifth Streets. What a wonderful dress bal boot these are!!! Quite comfortable as well, very similar fit to the #5 last.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy 
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Edward Green pebble grain cap toes, dainite, last 202
Lambourne Moleskins


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tanker boot
argyles otc


----------



## ShoeQ

is this cordovan too, uncle mac?


----------



## ShoeQ

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs
> argyles otc


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Bucksfan

ShoeQ said:


> is this cordovan too, uncle mac?


I generally try not to speak for Uncle Mac, but the answer to this is yes - when he references color 8, that is a Horween shell cordovan color.


----------



## mcarthur

ShoeQ said:


> is this cordovan too, uncle mac?


it is cordovan shell


----------



## mcarthur

ShoeQ said:


> This is gorgeous!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> I generally try not to speak for Uncle Mac, but the answer to this is yes - when he references color 8, that is a Horween shell cordovan color.


nephew,
thank you, you provide good counsel


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## ShoeQ

mcarthur said:


> it is cordovan shell


wow, never seen shell bit loafer... it looks really nice!


----------



## mcarthur

ShoeQ said:


> wow, never seen shell bit loafer... it looks really nice!


the horse bit loafer is calf


----------



## plantagenet

Hello, this is my first post (apologies if it doesn't work). Greetings from SF:










Cheers


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## The Deacon

AE COLE Brown Shell Cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

The Deacon said:


> AE COLE Brown Shell Cordovan
> View attachment 3276


nice looking loafer


----------



## The Rambler

Brand new, an Alden makeup for Leather Soul. Plaza last, chocolate suede, extremely comfy, not very trad:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very handsome footgear, Sir! I've been resisting the urge to order a pair in the chestnut calf. The struggle continues but be assured, you have made it no less challenging.  May you long wear those and in good health!


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, Eagle, I would've gone with the chestnut if I didn't have a similar pair. Good luck with your struggle.


----------



## AAF-8AF

This just in. Alden Chromexcel LHS. On single waterlock sole. Thanks to Leather Soul for these special makeups.


----------



## zbix

AAF-8AF said:


> This just in. Alden Chromexcel LHS. On single waterlock sole. Thanks to Leather Soul for these special makeups.


Beautiful!


----------



## The Deacon

mcarthur said:


> nice looking loafer


Gracias Tio!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> This just in. Alden Chromexcel LHS. On single waterlock sole. Thanks to Leather Soul for these special makeups.


nephew,
enjoy wearing your designer loafers


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> enjoy wearing your designer loafers


Thank you, Uncle.

Beautiful shine on your ravello full-straps!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Thank you, Uncle.
> 
> Beautiful shine on your ravello full-straps!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

^Nice cigar. Hoping for some cigar of my own soon.

Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Nice cigar. Hoping for some cigar of my own soon.
> 
> Nettleton shell longwings


nephew,
thank you
nice looking gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Starting out the week with the latest. Alden CXL LHS.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Starting out the week with the latest. Alden CXL LHS.


nephew,
wearing your signature shoes with my argyles is outstanding


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> wearing your signature shoes with my argyles is outstanding


Thanks! Is that your sock design, Uncle Mac-coliani? :smile: I definitely enjoy them!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Thanks! Is that your sock design, Uncle Mac-coliani? :smile: I definitely enjoy them!


nephew,
i am pleased that you are enjoying them
you got memo on argyles today


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden for BB. Unlined shell is sublime


----------



## 127.72 MHz

AlanC said:


> ^Nice cigar. Hoping for some cigar of my own soon.
> 
> Nettleton shell longwings


This is a very nice look with the light to medium gray. Is that a 2" cuff on those trousers?


----------



## Orgetorix

Aping AlanC:


----------



## AlanC

^Excellent choice!



127.72 MHz said:


> This is a very nice look with the light to medium gray. Is that a 2" cuff on those trousers?


Thanks--1.75" (my standard when having alterations done).


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden for BB. Unlined shell is sublime


+1 for shined shells with argyles


----------



## jt2gt

Not cordo, but Alden nonetheless. Ranger moc in tobacco w/crepe sole. JT


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, a picture is worth a thousand words. Thse Ranger Mocs, equipped with the plantation crepe soles are a wonderful example of footgear heaven! Are those Chamois calf?
Thanks for posting jt2qt!


----------



## jt2gt

Yep...horween oil chamois. They have a great old school oil scent. Here is a full write up and more stock pics from Winn Perry's old blog:

https://winnperry.com/updates/alden-73030-ranger-mocc/

Thanks...JT


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Blue Collar

AAF-8AF said:


> This just in. Alden Chromexcel LHS. On single waterlock sole. Thanks to Leather Soul for these special makeups.


These are just beautiful. I had a deposit on them from last October but pulled the chute and transfered that deposit for a pair of color 8 LHS (bacause i have a few pairs of Alden boots in chromexcel already)...wish i had the cash for both.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden 974. #8 short wing bal. I never thought I'd be interested in these but I got inspired and I'm glad. They look great and the fit is terrific (Tremont last).


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden 974. #8 short wing bal. I never thought I'd be interested in these but I got inspired and I'm glad. They look great and the fit is terrific (Tremont last).


nephew,
+1 for shell wt with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst
> argyles otc


Very nice! And in sleek Aberdeen, too.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden tan suede partially unlined PTB on flex sole.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Very nice! And in sleek Aberdeen, too.


nephew, 
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden tan suede partially unlined PTB on flex sole.


nephew,
a very good choice for casual friday


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> a very good choice for casual friday


Thank you. Hard to get much more comfortable than this.


----------



## Steel Rim

Black:


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Billax

Steel Rim said:


> Black:


What a great photographic composition! The textures and patterns of the rug, SWTs, argyles, and flannels are a luscious combination. The color range within the flannels is spectacular. Maker?


----------



## Pliny

plantagenet said:


> Hello, this is my first post (apologies if it doesn't work). Greetings from SF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I like the tassels. btw what city is this- Montreal? (can I suggest u take pics with the light source behind u?



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> enjoy wearing your designer loafers


Just how many nephews do u have Mac?


----------



## Steel Rim

Billax said:


> What a great photographic composition! The textures and patterns of the rug, SWTs, argyles, and flannels are a luscious combination. The color range within the flannels is spectacular. Maker?


Thanks so much...my lightest color flannels, by Barry Bricken. SWTs: Church's Burwood; Argyles: RLP


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Orgetorix

Florsheim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plantagenet

hi Pliny, thanks for your comment. The city is San Francisco and the shoes are J&M (don't know which model). I am actually surprised that you have seen the photo as it does not appear on my screen. But I think I found the reason why and am posting new images below that will hopefully appear on the screen. I understand that I need to have the light source behind me, but it is not obvious when taking pics in front of a window 

cheers


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good looking gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

plantagenet said:


> hi Pliny, thanks for your comment. The city is San Francisco and the shoes are J&M (don't know which model). I am actually surprised that you have seen the photo as it does not appear on my screen. But I think I found the reason why and am posting new images below that will hopefully appear on the screen. I understand that I need to have the light source behind me, but it is not obvious when taking pics in front of a window
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tassels from the 28th floors


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

AE MacNeil, burgundy shell.


----------



## plantagenet

mcarthur said:


> nice tassels from the 28th floors


thanks! (the floor is actually the 37th :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 LHS:


i like your lhs with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Semper Jeep

Color 8 PTBs

They aren't as dusty as they appear in the photo, it's just my iPhone camera lens...


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden, #8 captoe blucher (Aberdeen).


----------



## mcarthur

Semper Jeep said:


> Color 8 PTBs
> 
> They aren't as dusty as they appear in the photo, it's just my iPhone camera lens...


welcome to the forum
enjoy wearing ptb


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden, #8 captoe blucher (Aberdeen).


good shine on your cap toes


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ great shell lately, all!

Maiden voyage: 
Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren PTB in brown shell cordovan


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> i like your lhs with argyles


Thank you!


----------



## ecox

Alden black shell captoe bals.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ great shell lately, all!
> 
> Maiden voyage:
> Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren PTB in brown shell cordovan
> 
> View attachment 3367


nephew
good looking and enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> Alden black shell captoe bals.


good shine on your black cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

color 4 & black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## lbv2k

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ great shell lately, all!
> 
> Maiden voyage:
> Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren PTB in brown shell cordovan
> 
> View attachment 3367


Very very beautiful shoe !!!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## meister

Dear Lord, does anyone actually wear non-shell cordovan shoes around here?


----------



## mcarthur

meister said:


> Dear Lord, does anyone actually wear non-shell cordovan shoes around here?


of course! just not posted


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion cap toe 
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> ravello medallion cap toe
> argyles otc


Excellent colors. Maker of corduroys (I'd like to find that color)?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Excellent colors. Maker of corduroys (I'd like to find that color)?


nephew,
thank you
hickey freeman-they made an excellent quality cords which where manufactured in the US. the recession of 2007-2008 which put the company into bankruptcy and upon coming out of bankruptcy the company eliminated the manufacturing of cords


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## gccg

Herring Marlow


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Marlows + RLP charcoal flannels:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Marlows + RLP charcoal flannels:


looking very nice, enjoy wearing your wt


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> looking very nice, enjoy wearing your wt


Thank you!


----------



## Steel Rim

Today, BB Tassels Color 8:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Today, BB Tassels Color 8:


i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very handsome NST's, Sir, and from the periodical to the right of your feet, it would appear you are doing the market research for your next purchase! Cannot wait to see the results of your research!


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> i like your tassels


Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very handsome NST's, Sir, and from the periodical to the right of your feet, it would appear you are doing the market research for your next purchase! Cannot wait to see the results of your research!


thank you! always on the hunt!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## mhj

I picked up these AE Cambridge Burgundy shells at a thrift shop for $25 yesterday. My first shells.

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## YoungClayB

mhj said:


> I picked up these AE Cambridge Burgundy shells at a thrift shop for $25 yesterday. My first shells.
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr


Nice find! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAF-8AF

For all you shell cordovan owners, I posted in the Trad forum about a new leather care product from Alden that's supposed to be good for shell. I got some and tried it out. I liked it.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115217-Alden-Leather-DefenderWearing burgundy shell AE Bradleys today.


----------



## AlanC

Taking the cigar Aldens out for a spin:


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Taking the cigar Aldens out for a spin:


nephew,
sharp looking boot, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

^^
^

Excellent cigars, gentlemen!

Alden whiskey chukkas today on my virtual casual Friday (taking tomorrow off).


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> ^^
> ^
> 
> Excellent cigars, gentlemen!
> 
> Alden whiskey chukkas today on my virtual casual Friday (taking tomorrow off).


nephew,
thank you
good looking whiskey chukkas


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> good looking whiskey chukkas


And thank you, too.


----------



## AlanC

Edward Green for a hot anniversary date with the wife:


----------



## Pappa

Alan---

Lub them Fair Isle socks!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tankers
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toe boot 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy 
argyles otc


----------



## LouB

AE Montecito, tan

Purchased today!


----------



## mcarthur

LouB said:


> AE Montecito, tan
> 
> Purchased today!


enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## gccg

Herring Holmes Balmoral Boots by Cheaney


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Those are awesome. I feel my no-purchase resolution cracking.


----------



## mcarthur

gccg said:


> Herring Holmes Balmoral Boots by Cheaney


good looking boot, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Saltydog

LouB said:


> AE Montecito, tan
> 
> Purchased today!


Absolutely outstanding! Got...to...have! How do they fit i.e. wide? Narrow? compared to Alden LHS if you have a pair for comparison? Best deal?

They have a profile similar to the Cole Haan Pinch Penny loafers...but much better looking. I wonder if they fit the same?


----------



## Steel Rim

EG Elmsley Last 202 Dainite:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## conductor

Hanover long wing shells -

New years eve party


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Hanover long wing shells -
> 
> New years eve party


nice looking gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyle otc


----------



## conductor

Thanks uncle. I always enjoy your collection.



mcarthur said:


> nice looking gunboats


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Thanks uncle. I always enjoy your collection.


thank you
food for thought- would a 12D or 12E work for you. if so it might allow you a better shot of shell


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Nettleton shell longwings


nephew,
i like your gunboats


----------



## AlanC

^Thank you, uncle.


----------



## dorji

^^Very nice Alan- any estimate on their age??


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyle otc


----------



## Serenus

mcarthur said:


> cigar nst
> argyles otc


Mac, how fortuitous. I am planning on ordering these shoes next week when I get back home. Thanks for causing a small drop of drool to leave the corner of my mouth. Hope to have some pics to share when they arrive.


----------



## AlanC

dorji said:


> ^^Very nice Alan- any estimate on their age??


All leather heel, so '50s-60s I'd guess.


----------



## mcarthur

Serenus said:


> Mac, how fortuitous. I am planning on ordering these shoes next week when I get back home. Thanks for causing a small drop of drool to leave the corner of my mouth. Hope to have some pics to share when they arrive.


you will be very pleased with your decision. use the break in method


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

Every so often, I like to post a pair of calf loafers, here in shell-land:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## ankyh

what is the name brand of the shoes that you are wearing


----------



## Hardiw1

ankyh said:


> what is the name brand of the shoes that you are wearing


Use the "reply with quote" button at the bottom, right hand side of the post you are asking about so the correct person will know which picture you are referring to.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassel
argyle otc


----------



## Billax

AE Calf Strands in Walnut with Byford Wool OTC Argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Billax said:


> AE Calf Strands in Walnut with Byford Wool OTC Argyles


i like your cap toe and argyle


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monk
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyle otc


----------



## winston1156

Very nice! I may purchase the same shoe next week.


Billax said:


> AE Calf Strands in Walnut with Byford Wool OTC Argyles


----------



## joenobody0

mcarthur said:


> ravello monk
> argyle otc


Those are really nice. Every time you post them, it makes me want to pull out my pair and break them in. I'm not in love with the fit though, so always think about selling them.


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> Those are really nice. Every time you post them, it makes me want to pull out my pair and break them in. I'm not in love with the fit though, so always think about selling them.


nephew,
thank you
it is a very good looking shoe; however, if the monk does not work for and it is not a museum piece, i would sell and ask for a price of 700. this limited edition may not be done again for many years. i would list on sf


----------



## conductor

Old Florsheim saddles


----------



## conductor

AE Randolf


----------



## Bandit44

^^ Those are nice, Conductor. Rendenbach soles on those, correct?


----------



## conductor

I believe so. They have the combination heel, if that is any indication.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Sand coloured suede six-hole desert boots. They look almost exactly the same as this.https://www.selectism.com/news/wp-c...2/our-legacy-6hole-lacup-boot-selectism-0.jpg Mine have a nicer one-piece sole & heel though, dark brown rubber with a track. I don't like the multi-coloured and layered mixed sole on the pair in the photo.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 full strap
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassel
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassel
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

black tassel
argyle otc


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Mcarthur - I am in awe of your collection.


----------



## mcarthur

oxford cloth button down said:


> Mcarthur - I am in awe of your collection.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Sree

*Alden Perforated Captoe Boots*


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my walnut calf AE Dalton boots! They seem ever more comfortable, each time that I pull them on! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's my walnut calf AE Dalton boots! They seem ever more comfortable, each time that I pull them on! :thumbs-up:


nephew,
good looking boot


----------



## mcarthur

Sree said:


>


welcome to the forum! enjoy wearing your good looking boots


----------



## Sree

Thanks, Mac


----------



## Sree

BB Alden Cordovan Wingtips in Color 8










I must say, Aldens are nice, but they are addictive, and can be detrimental to the pocketbook.
I am looking for a black calfskin lace-up in the next few months. Either a captoe or an algonquin blucher.


----------



## mcarthur

Sree said:


> BB Alden Cordovan Wingtips in Color 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, Aldens are nice, but they are addictive, and can be detrimental to the pocketbook.
> I am looking for a black calfskin lace-up in the next few months. Either a captoe or an algonquin blucher.


good looking wt
i would go with either cap toe or straight tip blucher


----------



## mcarthur

#4 & black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## Jack1425

mcarthur said:


> color 8 monks
> argyles otc


OMG (as the younger set say) Uncle. The Monks are outstanding!


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking boot


Why thank you, Sir. Truth be known, I find myself daily inspired to try harder, based on the motivation provided by your pictorial offerings of fine footwear! 
Have a great day!


----------



## mcarthur

Jack1425 said:


> OMG (as the younger set say) Uncle. The Monks are outstanding!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Why thank you, Sir. Truth be known, I find myself daily inspired to try harder, based on the motivation provided by your pictorial offerings of fine footwear!
> Have a great day!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

#8 wt
argyles otc


----------



## Sree

Cool. Nice condition. I have a similar pair, but mine have ring eyelets. I would prefer them without, but it's not a big issue.


----------



## Steel Rim

*Jess Monroe Kudu Alden PTB Plaza last with Commando*

Arrived today from Yenni at J. Gilbert just in time for Winter weather:


----------



## Steel Rim

Sree said:


> Cool. Nice condition. I have a similar pair, but mine have ring eyelets. I would prefer them without, but it's not a big issue.


Yours, I believe, are Alden for BB on the Snap last with agatine eyelets.
His are 974 on the Tremont last with plain eyelets. Similar short wings, but different...
I like both...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Uncle, your collection of corduroys may rival your footwear collection.


----------



## mcarthur

Sree said:


> Cool. Nice condition. I have a similar pair, but mine have ring eyelets. I would prefer them without, but it's not a big issue.


you have alden made for bb


----------



## mcarthur

oxford cloth button down said:


> Uncle, your collection of corduroys may rival your footwear collection.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boots
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Billax

Sir,
Thank you for all the time and effort you put into preparing your shoe, sock, trouser combinations and, from them, creating pleasant photographic compositions. The frequency, image quality, and overall steadiness of your posts is a great learning experience for me and is much appreciated.


----------



## Serenus

*Alden NST Cigar*


----------



## mcarthur

Billax said:


> Sir,
> Thank you for all the time and effort you put into preparing your shoe, sock, trouser combinations and, from them, creating pleasant photographic compositions. The frequency, image quality, and overall steadiness of your posts is a great learning experience for me and is much appreciated.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

enjoy wearing your good looking cigar nst


----------



## Jack1425

My first pair of LHS, #8 shell courtesy of AndyRoo! Pictured here after a grueling session of Mac's shell treatment. It is doubtful my AE Waldens will ever see the light of day again. 

Full disclosure: I'm a pretty fit guy but after a full Mac treatment on the above Aldens my arms were smoked and I needed a nap!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...but by the look of those LHS's I would say it was well worth the effort, Jack1425! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

Jack1425 said:


> My first pair of LHS, #8 shell courtesy of AndyRoo! Pictured here after a grueling session of Mac's shell treatment. It is doubtful my AE Waldens will ever see the light of day again.
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm a pretty fit guy but after a full Mac treatment on the above Aldens my arms were smoked and I needed a nap!


nephew,
well worth the effort! goods very good and +1 for argyles


----------



## Jack1425

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ...but by the look of those LHS's I would say it was well worth the effort, Jack1425! :thumbs-up:


Eagle.. It was worth it indeed!!

Uncle.. I thank you sir..


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


>


good looking wt


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> good looking wt


Thank you!


----------



## Billax

Allen Edmonds Shell Graysons.


----------



## mcarthur

Billax said:


> Allen Edmonds Shell Graysons.


enjoy wearing your tassels


----------



## dorji

Those are sharp Billax- are they new?


----------



## Billax

dorji said:


> Those are sharp Billax- are they new?


About a year old, but worn only a dozen or so times. I'm trying to ease into the "Mac method," but haven't gotten these shoes to an acceptable state. I am a compulsive edge dresser, maybe that's what makes them look new?


----------



## Bucksfan

Nice additions all! I've been MIA for a little while, but have a few moments today, so thought I would catch up and post:

Alden for J. Crew cap-toe boots, in #8 shell cordovan


----------



## dorji

^^Looking goog Bucks- did you wear them with a suit?


----------



## dorji

Billax said:


> About a year old, but worn only a dozen or so times. I'm trying to ease into the "Mac method," but haven't gotten these shoes to an acceptable state. I am a compulsive edge dresser, maybe that's what makes them look new?


They are obviously well cared for. I should probably go edge dress my LWB now.... been a while I admit..


----------



## Bucksfan

dorji said:


> ^^Looking goog Bucks- did you wear them with a suit?


Thanks! I have worn them with some of my less formal suits, but not today - just flannels and an odd jacket.


----------



## dorji

I like the cordo boot/ wool pant look (suit or not). Those are about 1.5 years old if I remember right- how are they doing for you?


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Nice additions all! I've been MIA for a little while, but have a few moments today, so thought I would catch up and post:
> 
> Alden for J. Crew cap-toe boots, in #8 shell cordovan
> View attachment 3719


nephew,
good looking boots with a good shine


----------



## Bucksfan

dorji said:


> I like the cordo boot/ wool pant look (suit or not). Those are about 1.5 years old if I remember right- how are they doing for you?


Thanks - I like that combo too!

They are about 4 months old actually... but I've been wearing them 1-2 times per week since November, so they are getting much more wear than most of my other shoes during the winter. That is on purpose, as at first I was hoping to wear out the sole, to maybe get a commando sole installed for next winter. But, I am impressed with the double-oak leather sole, and probably will not have that done yet.

I estimate they have been worn 18-20 times to work, plus a couple times around the zoo with the family (walking 3-5 miles each trip). They are extremely comfortable, seem to be wearing well, and the uppers always get back to a beautiful shine after about 5 minutes with a horsehair brush. I really like the Alden #8 dye color and the barrie last seems to really be a good fit for my foot, 1/2 size down. Each time I wear them, they seem to fit my foot better.


----------



## dorji

^I must have been thinking of someone else's boots then... I like barrie myself too. Also, I have commando sole WT and while nice, the rubber is pretty hard, especially in the cold winter. Double leather is remarkably tough.


----------



## Steel Rim

*Marlow*


----------



## Trip English

That's MISTER Casual to you.


----------



## Pappa

Awwwww!! I so wanted to get a pair before you and post a message, "Trip, eat your heart out!!" Ya beat me to it. Lub dem thangs as I eat my heart out!!










That's MISTER Casual to you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trip English

Well you still have a shot. Those are my feet, but a buddy's belgians. Trying them on for size and admiring how they wear in. He has about a dozen pairs which seems to be the norm for those that wear belgians. 

Mine aren't far off, though.


----------



## bigwordprof

Also posted in the thread I started asking whether I should buy them. 
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/576/chukkaboots.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AlanC

AlanC x LS x Alden




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorji

"Your" boot, right? Looking good Alan.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those Belgians do look temptingly comfortable....almost like house shoes! I fear, if I ever took the plunge, one pair (or the next) would never be enough:crazy:. Very nice, both Trip and Steel Rim.


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Strand in Brown Shell today.


----------



## Steel Rim

Eagle 2250: Thank you very much.
Kudu today:


----------



## AlanC

Vintage suede brogues for Carroll & Co.:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

Later that day...

Alden shell tassels 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksfan

My RL Marlow PTBs today. (or as the salesman said when I ordered them "the blucher")


----------



## Semper Jeep

Alden kudu longwings from Leffot again today. I got these about a month ago and have worn them at least 3 times a week since then. Before, I was never really a fan of crepe soles but these ones are super comfortable. These shoes have quickly become the "Go-to" shoe when I open my closet in the morning.


----------



## AlanC

Seldom worn shell AE Saratogas




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear: Rancourt Venetian Loafers in brown calf, with antiqued natural finish soles and heels. These Rancourt handsewns are uber comfortable on the foot! Thank you, Kyle!


----------



## Saltydog

AlanC said:


> Seldom worn shell AE Saratogas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Magnificent! Great polishing job as well. Did you use the "Mac Method"? My first pair of AE was a pair of calf Saratogas many years ago. The most comfortable shoes I think I've had before or since. I wish they still made them. Mine are black and see little wear these days since I wear mostly khakis. Would love a pair in a different color. Great shoe.


----------



## Trip English

Great weather and some enjoyable driving ahead...


----------



## AlanC

^Saltydog, thanks for the kind words. I'm sure I did some version of the Mac method on them, but it's been so long since I wore them I don't remember. 

Today, EG Banbury chukkas




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwilmoth

Very Nice!



The Rambler said:


> Town View double sole moccasins. Pure comfort right out of the box. Hand made by a (literally) mom-and-pop company in Dexter ME of all USA components. This is the deerskin lined model ($89, ppd, unlined is $79, Moosehide $89).


----------



## fishertw

Just recieved a pair of Rancourt "Ellsworth" in dark brown that came today. Same shoe as shown on the Press site and available from Barneys in NYC for Spring. Basically a kiltie loafer with boat shoe lacing. Great shoe and I look forward to wearing it this spring and summer with blazer and khakis. To quote eagle2250 "Thank You Kyle"!!!
Rancourt gives great service and Kyle is a pleasure to deal with.
Tom


----------



## AlanC

^Congrats! Please post pics. I'm awaiting my own Rancourts.


----------



## conductor

AE Leeds


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton shell longwings 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler

^ great color on the shells.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Where's Mac?


----------



## jmonroestyle

Steel Rim said:


> Arrived today from Yenni at J. Gilbert just in time for Winter weather:


Nice shoes! I really like the design! 

J


----------



## The Rambler

Edwin Ek said:


> Where's Mac?


vacationing.


----------



## sigmax

My new Allen Edmond's lasalle in chilli that I picked up for $139 are on today.


----------



## AlanC

Alden v-tips




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Alden 6-eye chukkas:


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> Alden v-tips
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic Alan. I like them much much better than the ubiquitous NST.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## mr.v

They have the golden arches... We've got Mac's shell collection. 
Welcome back uncle.


----------



## AlanC

srivats said:


> Looks fantastic Alan. I like them much much better than the ubiquitous NST.


Thanks, Sri, although I quite like the NST--I have two pairs!


----------



## mcarthur

mr.v said:


> They have the golden arches... We've got Mac's shell collection.
> Welcome back uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

^ I've always admired those cigar u-tips, Uncle!

For me today, Alden 974, #8 short wings with my cool new socks from our own Alexander Kabbaz.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> ^ I've always admired those cigar u-tips, Uncle!
> 
> For me today, Alden 974, #8 short wings with my cool new socks from our own Alexander Kabbaz.


nephew,
thank you
alex is number 1 in my book
maker of socks?


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> alex is number 1 in my book
> maker of socks?


Socks are by Bresciani. They only come in cotton OTC, but are in a few colors. Design is exclusive to Alex.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Socks are by Bresciani. They only come in cotton OTC, but are in a few colors. Design is exclusive to Alex.


are they otc?


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> are they otc?


Yes, OTC. And only in cotton. No wool.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## Ari

The creasing makes them look like shell to me...


----------



## AlanC

^All of Mac's shoes on this page are shell.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^All of Mac's shoes on this page are shell.


i concur


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## Trip English

Magnanni Antonio Oxfords


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Magnanni Antonio Oxfords


nephew,
good looking suede


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

jmonroestyle said:


> Nice shoes! I really like the design!
> 
> J


Thanks! They've really become my "go to" shoes with the commando sole--great in the weather...


----------



## Cardinals5

Glad to see the shoe guys are still around. Uncle Mac - spectacular shine as always (I'm sure it's been that way for at least 50 years).


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Glad to see the shoe guys are still around. Uncle Mac - spectacular shine as always (I'm sure it's been that way for at least 50 years).


nephew,
welcome home!
thank you! you estimate is in the ball park


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## Ari

Sorry, no offense intended. Thought I was replying to a different thread.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## style1o1

Light tan K-Swiss, best shoes ever, for a casual day!


----------



## eagle2250

Today I will be wearing my Alden Slip-on Chukkas, crafted in a medium brown Lady-calf leather and fitted out with a flex-welt sole. I cannot believe how good these feel on the foot!


----------



## Billax

eagle2250 said:


> Today I will be wearing my Alden Slip-on Chukkas, crafted in a medium brown Lady-calf leather and fitted out with a flex-welt sole. I cannot believe how good these feel on the foot!


In yet another demonstration of how little I know, I had never heard of this Alden model. If these are they - Wow!


----------



## mcarthur

Billax said:


> In yet another demonstration of how little I know, I had never heard of this Alden model. If these are they - Wow!
> View attachment 3926


good looking shoe done by tom at leathersoul
enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## jph712

Today's selection Sperry Seaports.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> In yet another demonstration of how little I know, I had never heard of this Alden model. If these are they - Wow!
> View attachment 3926


Same shoe, different color. Mine are crafted of a chocolate brown Lady-calf. Our mutual friend, Rambler, kept tempting me by posting pics of him wearing his chocolate suede version of the slip-on chukkas...LOL, I was like an innocent lamb being led to the slaughter...but what a way to go!  Thanks for the pictorial assist, my good man!


----------



## The Rambler

Those are drop-dead gorgeous, Eagle. Would have gone for those myself if I didn't have another pair of chukkas in that color. Wear in good health.


----------



## eagle2250

Thanks to both the Rambler and Uncle Mac for the kind words! The two of you, Billax and several other members inspire me to keep upgrading my wardrobe and collections. I think is was Peter, Paul and Mary who expressed it best in song:

Where have all the flowers gone, 
long time passing. 
Where have all the flowers gone, 
long time ago...
......
"When will it ever end, when will it ever end(!)? 

LOL. My closets are bursting and my shoe racks are full! :crazy:


----------



## The Rambler

It won't end until they carry us out in a box, I hope. I remember thinking things like "all I need is a pair of dark brown wingtips," or "a navy flannel suit, and I'm set." Gave such ideas up decades ago. :biggrin2:


----------



## dorji

^It's all good, as long as everything else more important is taken care of :icon_smile:

Alden Ravello, marcoliani wool OTC in tribute...


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks to both the Rambler and Uncle Mac for the kind words! The two of you, Billax and several other members inspire me to keep upgrading my wardrobe and collections. I think is was Peter, Paul and Mary who expressed it best in song:
> 
> Where have all the flowers gone,
> long time passing.
> Where have all the flowers gone,
> long time ago...
> ......
> "When will it ever end, when will it ever end(!)?
> 
> LOL. My closets are bursting and my shoe racks are full! :crazy:


nephew,
remember the golden rule-it is better to give them receive


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^It's all good, as long as everything else more important is taken care of :icon_smile:
> 
> Alden Ravello, marcoliani wool OTC in tribute...


+1for ravello and argyles
looks very sharp!


----------



## dorji

Thank you!


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden pebble-grain lhs


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden pebble-grain lhs


Just great! Wish I had gotten them...


----------



## mr.v

mcarthur said:


> ravello medallion cap toe
> argyles otc


Good Grief Uncle, you get me everytime you wear these. I want a pair, any ideas as to where to get a pair?


----------



## mcarthur

mr.v said:


> Good Grief Uncle, you get me everytime you wear these. I want a pair, any ideas as to where to get a pair?


cathy at alden-dc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 chukkas 
argyles otc


----------



## pusso

I only own 8 pairs of footwear but the 2 that I live in are Crockett and Jones Monk shoes (my oldest shoes but the most comfortable) and my lovely bespoke Gaziano and Girling semi-brogue Oxfords although sadly both have had to have rubber soles (the G and G have double Ridgeway soles) because I have osteoporosis and need extra support and grip.Next time I may try again with leather soles but I find it hard to walk in them.I'd love a pair of G and Gs new Deco line but last year had a very expensive Japanese calf leather with midnight blue cashmere lining be spoken for me and half a dozen bespoke shirts plus 2 pairs of Savile Row jeans apart from my RTW clothing so the budget run out!


----------



## MacTweed

Alden black cordovan chukkas. These shoes are my favorite, although I would love to get a pair of whiskey chukkas.


----------



## eagle2250

For Sunday Services today, it was my RM Williams Craftsman boots, crafted in a dark chestnut, french-calf; very tactile character, that hide, and they still look marvelous, a full ten years since they were purchased and first worn! I am shocked at just how durable the leather soles on these have proven to be.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden LHS Color 8:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Alden LHS Color 8:


nephew,
good looking shine on your lhs


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking shine on your lhs


Thank you sir! Mac method employed religiously!!!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boots
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Uncle Mac: great shoes and boots as usual! I am happy to see the cobblestones are back, now that the mornings are brighter.

Today for me: Alden for J. Crew captoe boots in #8 shell cordovan


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Quoting the late, great Harry Caray, "Holy Cow!" That picture looks as if it could have been first snapped back in the early 1950's. Avery, very handsome pair of boots, Sir!


----------



## AlanC

Rancourt ranger mocs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Uncle Mac: great shoes and boots as usual! I am happy to see the cobblestones are back, now that the mornings are brighter.
> 
> Today for me: Alden for J. Crew captoe boots in #8 shell cordovan


nephew,
thank you
good looking boots


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boots
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 tanker boot
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Kudu PTB Nassau cut?


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Kudu PTB Nassau cut?


nephew,
enjoy wearing
if you get the opportunity could you post picture which fully shows the kudu ptb


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Topsider

AlanC said:


> Rancourt ranger mocs


Nice! I hope to be saying the same thing in another couple of weeks or so.

Today, it's my 25-year-old Bean camp mocs.


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> enjoy wearing
> if you get the opportunity could you post picture which fully shows the kudu ptb


Thanks so much Mac! I love these shoes. Here goes:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks so much Mac! I love these shoes. Here goes:


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles


----------



## tlocke

Uncle, very handsome. Thanks for the response.


----------



## mcarthur

tlocke said:


> Uncle, very handsome. Thanks for the response.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^Interesting combination- looking good as ever!


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^Interesting combination- looking good as ever!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 monk
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monk
argyles otc


----------



## Dave

LL Bean bluchers (the older USA-made version)
Navy blue Gold Toe argyle socks


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those Bean Blucher Originals are looking good and offer the promise of being very comfortable!


----------



## Sir Royston

Hello Gentlemen. No image Im afraid, but I'm sporting some wonderful Grenson Bleasedale leather boots. Very heavy and very very good quality...


----------



## Dave

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Those Bean Blucher Originals are looking good and offer the promise of being very comfortable!


Thanks!  And yes, they're really comfortable!


----------



## Dave

*Yesterday it was LL Bean; today it's Sebago*










On my feet today are the older model Sebago Campsides, which were made in the USA, with charcoal argyle socks (Gold Toe brand). At any rate, yes, I have both the Bean blucher mocs and the Sebago Campsides, and I really couldn't say which I like best.


----------



## tocqueville

I don't know if these a trad, but I love them. Rancourt chukka mocs.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

tocqueville said:


> I don't know if these a trad, but I love them. Rancourt chukka mocs.


Noting that your Rancourts are equipped with the natural Hueva Lactae soles, your new kicks appear to be quite handsome and very comfortable. May I ask, how do you like those soles? Do they provide more lateral support that a plantation crepe sole might provide?

PS: LOL. Your answers could quite possible influence how I chose to have my next pair of Rancourts soled!


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

Vintage Hanover Shell Cordovan oxfords


----------



## Topsider

Bean bluchers. Because, y'know...I'm such a snob. :tongue2:


----------



## Trip English

^ You're a pip.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> ^ You're a pip.


I had to Google that to see if I should be offended or not. Looks like you're safe. :icon_study:


----------



## Trip English

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


It would appear that The Method can produce some unintended consequences, Uncle!


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> It would appear that The Method can produce some unintended consequences, Uncle!


I thought maybe she was polishing his shoes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> ravello chukkas
> argyles otc


Those 6 eyelet chukkas always impress me. And this one, wih the NST feature even more so. Very nice Uncle Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Those 6 eyelet chukkas always impress me. And this one, wih the NST feature even more so. Very nice Uncle Mac!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

#8 full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#4 & black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 saddle
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 Alden for BB Tassels:


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Semper Jeep

The maiden voyage of my Rancourt navy beefroll penny loafers:


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Very nice - enjoy!

Today: AE MacNeil longwings, #8 shell cordovan in the early morning sun


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Very nice - enjoy!
> 
> Today: AE MacNeil longwings, #8 shell cordovan in the early morning sun


nephew,
looking good
are you wearing argyles


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar utip
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> looking good
> are you wearing argyles


Thank you and yes! After being exposed to all the wonderful color combos you display on a daily basis, I have begun my own argyle collection, and wear them most days. Tomorrow will be black shell PTBs and argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you and yes! After being exposed to all the wonderful color combos you display on a daily basis, I have begun my own argyle collection, and wear them most days. Tomorrow will be black shell PTBs and argyles.


nephew,
looking forward to your post


----------



## Bucksfan

As promised - Black AE shell Leeds with argyles (unfortunately not OTC, but working on that last part).


----------



## Topsider

Semper Jeep said:


> The maiden voyage of my Rancourt navy beefroll penny loafers:


I like the color. Reminds me of the old navy Blue Weejuns that Bass used to make. I'd like to see a pair of Rancourt's weltline penny loafers in that color.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> As promised - Black AE shell Leeds with argyles (unfortunately not OTC, but working on that last part).


nephew,
looking very good


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## Tilton

cigar lhs


----------



## dorji

Like the loafers- cigar lhs and esp. tassels from steel rim. Mac is looking good as ever. Black leeds are a nice change of pace too!


----------



## Bucksfan

Thank you Mac and Dorji.

Today:
Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren plain toe blucher in brown shell.


----------



## Tilton

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you Mac and Dorji.
> 
> Today:
> Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren plain toe blucher in brown shell.


Nice shine. I need to get that down, mine isn't even close.


----------



## Bucksfan

Tilton said:


> Nice shine. I need to get that down, mine isn't even close.


Thank you - I am an adherent to the "Mac Method" i.e. after wearing, wipe with a slightly damp cloth, then brush using a horsehair brush. As the shell ages, the brushing time required will decrease, at first it's about 15 minutes per shoe... gradually falling to 5 or so.

There are so many oils in shell cordovan, that you need not add other polishes or creams until at least wear #15... then I choose to begin using Saphir Renovateur every 15 or so wears. Others (including Mac, I believe) swear by only paste wax. I use black paste wax on my black shell, but use Saphir Renovateur on lighter colors.


----------



## toadbra

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you - I am an adherent to the "Mac Method" i.e. after wearing, wipe with a slightly damp cloth, then brush using a horsehair brush. As the shell ages, the brushing time required will decrease, at first it's about 15 minutes per shoe... gradually falling to 5 or so.
> 
> There are so many oils in shell cordovan, that you need not add other polishes or creams until at least wear #15... then I choose to begin using Saphir Renovateur every 15 or so wears. Others (including Mac, I believe) swear by only paste wax. I use black paste wax on my black shell, but use Saphir Renovateur on lighter colors.


Just curious...where does one buy Saphir Renovateur?


----------



## mcarthur

Tilton said:


> View attachment 4083
> 
> cigar lhs


enjoy wearing
consider using mac method


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you Mac and Dorji.
> 
> Today:
> Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren plain toe blucher in brown shell.


nephew,
enjoy wearing
looking very good with your ptb, argyles and mac method


----------



## Tilton

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> enjoy wearing
> looking very good with your ptb, argyles and mac method


I did try last night. Improved greatly, but not mac level yet. Perhaps a larger horse-hair brush would do better. The little 1"x3" brush I have been using seems terribly inefficient at vigorously brushing.


----------



## mcarthur

Tilton said:


> I did try last night. Improved greatly, but not mac level yet. Perhaps a larger horse-hair brush would do better. The little 1"x3" brush I have been using seems terribly inefficient at vigorously brushing.


the method does not provide instant gratification and should be used after every wearing. consider a change in shoe brush


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ thank you, Uncle Mac. Nice cigars! 
Today: brown shell Strand from AE.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

My pic is more about the socks than the shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ thank you, Uncle Mac. Nice cigars!
> Today: brown shell Strand from AE.


nephew,
thank you
looking very good


----------



## Steel Rim

Marlowe
RLP argyles
Bill's M1


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Marlowe
> RLP argyles
> Bill's M1


nephew,
i like your wt and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Steel Rim said:


> Marlowe
> RLP argyles
> Bill's M1


Those are some real beauties! I'm planning to pick up a pair next sale. Do you find they run tts, or did you size down?


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> black tassels
> argyles otc


Looking sharp! I would not have figured brown argyles, black shell loafers and tan/khaki slacks would go so well together.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Looking sharp! I would not have figured brown argyles, black shell loafers and tan/khaki slacks would go so well together.


nephew,
thank you! i am color blind and my wife put the combo together


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Bucksfan said:


> Those are some real beauties! I'm planning to pick up a pair next sale. Do you find they run tts, or did you size down?


nephew,
i like your wt and argyles​ Mcarthur
MMMM IV










Thank you both kindly! I find that the Marlowe runs true to size and is very comfortable. I am 10.5 in Alden's Van, Aberdeen, Tremont, and Barrie lasts as well as in RLP's Marlowe...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> nephew,
> i like your wt and argyles​ Mcarthur
> MMMM IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both kindly! I find that the Marlowe runs true to size and is very comfortable. I am 10.5 in Alden's Van, Aberdeen, Tremont, and Barrie lasts as well as in RLP's Marlowe...


nephew,
thank you for your info


----------



## Bucksfan

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you both kindly! I find that the Marlowe runs true to size and is very comfortable. I am 10.5 in Alden's Van, Aberdeen, Tremont, and Barrie lasts as well as in RLP's Marlowe...​




thank you for the information, I hope to pick up a pair soon.

Today, breaking in my new AE Cambridge shortwings in burgundy shell cordovan.










A much better picture of my shoes, cross post from the March acquisitions thread.


----------



## Steel Rim

Bucksfan said:


> thank you for the information, I hope to pick up a pair soon.
> 
> Today, breaking in my new AE Cambridge shortwings in burgundy shell cordovan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A much better picture of my shoes, cross post from the March acquisitions thread.


Very nice shoes! I like balmorals too. Enjoy wearing...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Very nice shoes! I like balmorals too. Enjoy wearing...


nephew,
thank you
good looking enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Thank you both for the kind comments. I really like my new balmoral wingtips, too.



mcarthur said:


> brown horse bit loafer
> argyles otc


I really like your bit loafers; I am not sure we have seen them before. I am also not sure I have seen you in calfskin shoes, except for white bucks in the summertime. Do you treat them with your method?

Here are mine today: Allen Edmonds Dalton in walnut shell cordovan (a very difficult color to photograph well)


----------



## lbv2k

Bucksfan said:


> thank you for the information, I hope to pick up a pair soon.
> 
> Today, breaking in my new AE Cambridge shortwings in burgundy shell cordovan.
> 
> A much better picture of my shoes, cross post from the March acquisitions thread.


This is one beautiful shoe. Enjoy wearing !!!


----------



## gccg

Grenson Balmoral Boots


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you both for the kind comments. I really like my new balmoral wingtips, too.
> 
> I really like your bit loafers; I am not sure we have seen them before. I am also not sure I have seen you in calfskin shoes, except for white bucks in the summertime. Do you treat them with your method?
> 
> Here are mine today: Allen Edmonds Dalton in walnut shell cordovan (a very difficult color to photograph well)


i like your 7 eyelet boots. consider taking a picture in daylight to show the beautiful color. + 1 for argyles and khakis. who is maker of khakis
my horse bit loafer which were acquired last summer have been worn two times and before that i have not worn calf shoes for a very long time


----------



## mcarthur

gccg said:


> Grenson Balmoral Boots


good looking boots, enjoy wearing


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS; RLP cotton argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 LHS; RLP cotton argyles


looking very good-


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> i like your 7 eyelet boots. consider taking a picture in daylight to show the beautiful color. + 1 for argyles and khakis. who is maker of khakis
> my horse bit loafer which were acquired last summer have been worn two times and before that i have not worn calf shoes for a very long time


Thank you, khakis are Bill's I believe. I will keep trying to get a good picture. For some reason, those walnut shell boots wash out on my blackberry camera. I may need to just use the nicer camera to photograph them. Today: AE Bradley NST










As a side note, I have noticed as I glanced back through the thread over the weekend that tinypic.com seems to be replacing our pictures with others, perhaps re-using filenames or something. This is frustrating, as after a certain period of time one cannot go back and edit the post to remove the picture link. The result is that my posts from a few weeks ago are now what appears to be scenes from a UFC fight.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you, khakis are Bill's I believe. I will keep trying to get a good picture. For some reason, those walnut shell boots wash out on my blackberry camera. I may need to just use the nicer camera to photograph them. Today: AE Bradley NST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I have noticed as I glanced back through the thread over the weekend that tinypic.com seems to be replacing our pictures with others, perhaps re-using filenames or something. This is frustrating, as after a certain period of time one cannot go back and edit the post to remove the picture link. The result is that my posts from a few weeks ago are now what appears to be scenes from a UFC fight.


nephew,
good looking nst


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

O/S shine on your PTBs and wingtip balmorals, Uncle (as always).

Today: AE Grayson tassel loafer in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> O/S shine on your PTBs and wingtip balmorals, Uncle (as always).
> 
> Today: AE Grayson tassel loafer in burgundy shell cordovan


nephew
looking very sharp
i like tassels and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Mac and Bucks: Beautiful shoes!










Unlined Alden for BB LHS
RLP Gray khakis
No argyles today


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Mac and Bucks: Beautiful shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlined Alden for BB LHS
> RLP Gray khakis
> No argyles today


nephew,
thank you
my compliments to you on your lhs


----------



## leika

Zegna XXX Monk Strap


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion tip cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

leika said:


> Zegna XXX Monk Strap


welcome to the forum


----------



## Bucksfan

Leika: very nice first post - welcome. Who makes those for Zegna?



mcarthur said:


> ravello medallion tip cap toe
> argyles otc


Excellent looking shoe, especially in Ravello. The brogueing on the toe cap appears to be the same design as on the BB shortwings, which I happen to like.

Mine today: AE Randolph full strap loafers in burgundy shell cordovan.


----------



## leika

mcarthur said:


> welcome to the forum


Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Leika: very nice first post - welcome. Who makes those for Zegna?
> 
> Excellent looking shoe, especially in Ravello. The brogueing on the toe cap appears to be the same design as on the BB shortwings, which I happen to like.
> 
> Mine today: AE Randolph full strap loafers in burgundy shell cordovan.


nephew
i like your full straps
enjoy wearing


----------



## leika

]Leika: very nice first post - welcome. Who makes those for Zegna?

Thanks! There is a sticker with "ZF" on the box, so I reckon it's Zefer.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Very nice wingtips, Uncle. How do you find their last (I presume Tremont?) fits? I like the lacing!

Today: my oldest pair of shell, AE Leeds in burgundy. They have led a very hard life, before I found this place and began caring for my shoes appropriately. They were even my snow and slush shoes, when during my first re-soling I had vibram rubber soles applied. They now are back to double-oak leather, for their third set of soles.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Very nice wingtips, Uncle. How do you find their last (I presume Tremont?) fits? I like the lacing!
> 
> Today: my oldest pair of shell, AE Leeds in burgundy. They have led a very hard life, before I found this place and began caring for my shoes appropriately. They were even my snow and slush shoes, when during my first re-soling I had vibram rubber soles applied. They now are back to double-oak leather, for their third set of soles.


nephew,
thank you! i am not 100% sure but believe this wt is on the plaza last. from my experience the tremont last and plaza last fit simiiarly
looking good with #8 ptb with argyles and cuffs on your khakis


----------



## AAF-8AF

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Very nice wingtips, Uncle. How do you find their last (I presume Tremont?) fits? I like the lacing!


Don't mean to butt in, but I thought I might offer some clarifications. The whiskey wingtip that Uncle is wearing several posts above is the bal version and it is on the Tremont last. The ravello pair you were referring to is a blucher and would be on a different last (can't speak for Mac's pair, but lately those models which Leather Soul does are on the Barrie last -- I'm expecting a pair in brown CXL sometime this year).

Anyway, as for the Tremont specifically, I take the same size in that as the Barrie (sizing down a 1/2 from "normal") and it fits great. I have the 974 in #8 and really love them. Shown here....










Marc


----------



## Sree

Alden black calfskin perforated captoe bal (new, not polished)


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Don't mean to butt in, but I thought I might offer some clarifications. The whiskey wingtip that Uncle is wearing several posts above is the bal version and it is on the Tremont last. The ravello pair you were referring to is a blucher and would be on a different last (can't speak for Mac's pair, but lately those models which Leather Soul does are on the Barrie last -- I'm expecting a pair in brown CXL sometime this year).
> 
> Anyway, as for the Tremont specifically, I take the same size in that as the Barrie (sizing down a 1/2 from "normal") and it fits great. I have the 974 in #8 and really love them. Shown here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc


nephew,
looking good in your wt and marcoliani argyles
i will email tom to ascertain the last on the ravello wt. i am sure it is not barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

Sree said:


> Alden black calfskin perforated captoe bal (new, not polished)


welcome to the forum! enjoy wearing


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> i will email tom to ascertain the last on the ravello wt. i am sure it is not barrie last


Here is the link to Tom's announcement of the ravello wt from July 2010. The stated last is not shown since he always includes that with the price for some reason, and he removes the price after the model is sold out. Anyway, down in the comments someone is asking if could make these in a "last besides the Barrie," so I think that indicates the last was on the Barrie. And I know for sure the #8 version he did last year was on the Barrie since I ordered a pair (but in brown CXL).



Marc


----------



## Steel Rim

AAF-8AF said:


> Don't mean to butt in, but I thought I might offer some clarifications. The whiskey wingtip that Uncle is wearing several posts above is the bal version and it is on the Tremont last. The ravello pair you were referring to is a blucher and would be on a different last (can't speak for Mac's pair, but lately those models which Leather Soul does are on the Barrie last -- I'm expecting a pair in brown CXL sometime this year).
> 
> Anyway, as for the Tremont specifically, I take the same size in that as the Barrie (sizing down a 1/2 from "normal") and it fits great. I have the 974 in #8 and really love them. Shown here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc


I believe Mac's wingtips are bluichers, not balmorals. Not sure of last, though.
Today, here are my 974s Color 8 short wing bals, Tremont last. Very comfortable and I love wearing them:


----------



## AAF-8AF

Steel Rim said:


> I believe Mac's wingtips are bluichers, not balmorals.


Mac has two different pair of wingtips on this page, one bal and one blucher. I was referring to each separately.


----------



## Bucksfan

Thank you for looking into it for me. Any thoughts or insight on the Alden bal wingtip vs the Alden for BB version, on the plaza last? I think i like the exposed eyelets on the BB version, but don't see many on these fora.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you for looking into it for me. Any thoughts or insight on the Alden bal wingtip vs the Alden for BB version, on the plaza last? I think i like the exposed eyelets on the BB version, but don't see many on these fora.


The BB version looks like it has a single sole compared to double on the Alden version. Along with the difference in last, this makes for a sleeker look. My preference is the Alden version as the BB version looks too dressy for me.

See here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...54446-Alden-Collections&p=1292279#post1292279


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> I believe Mac's wingtips are bluichers, not balmorals. Not sure of last, though.
> Today, here are my 974s Color 8 short wing bals, Tremont last. Very comfortable and I love wearing them:


nephew,
looking good


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you for looking into it for me. Any thoughts or insight on the Alden bal wingtip vs the Alden for BB version, on the plaza last? I think i like the exposed eyelets on the BB version, but don't see many on these fora.


nephew,
i have owned both the bb wt and alden wt and i prefer the alden wt because of the double sole and i do not like the exposed eyelets. mym experience with exposed eyelets that over a period of time the color of the eyelets changed.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> The BB version looks like it has a single sole compared to double on the Alden version. Along with the difference in last, this makes for a sleeker look. My preference is the Alden version as the BB version looks too dressy for me.
> 
> See here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...54446-Alden-Collections&p=1292279#post1292279


the exposed eyelets make the shoe less dressy


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> the exposed eyelets make the shoe less dressy


Okay, it's a Frankenshoe :biggrin:


----------



## Thrift Store Preppy

Today, I'm wearing a tan pair of Bass Weejuns. _ This is my very first post on the Forum. _ I joined yesterday, but have been following the discussions for a while. I live in New York City and blog about the excellent thrift store finds here.


----------



## mcarthur

Thrift Store Preppy said:


> Today, I'm wearing a tan pair of Bass Weejuns. _ This is my very first post on the Forum. _ I joined yesterday, but have been following the discussions for a while. I live in New York City and blog about the excellent thrift store finds here.


welcome to the forum


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> i have owned both the bb wt and alden wt and i prefer the alden wt because of the double sole and i do not like the exposed eyelets. mym experience with exposed eyelets that over a period of time the color of the eyelets changed.


Great information, exactly what I looking for. Thank you, gentlemen. I will now stop planning to get the BB version, and watch for the Alden version in unique colors.


----------



## Topsider

Thrift Store Preppy said:


> Today, I'm wearing a tan pair of Bass Weejuns.


Not an easy color to find. We like pictures here. 

And, welcome.


----------



## throwback89

A question about loafers:

Do you wear your loafers slightly loose or floppy, in keeping with the TRAD tradition? I always got the impression that was part of the overall "casual but confident" look.


----------



## Marley

Hi Throwback,

I have always found that any slip-on shoes that do not have sufficient pressure over the instep (and thereby failing to force my heal into the back of the shoe) won't stay on my feet.

It's hard for me to be casual yet confident when my shoes go flinging across the room. :smile: 

Welcome to the forum!

Marley


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Referring to the fit as worn-in and comfortable seems ever so preferable to "loose and/or floppy!" There is a difference between a 'well and long worn shoe' and a sloppy looking, worn out shoe. To my mind, there is nothing particularly trad about sloppy. :icon_scratch: 

PS: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Steel Rim

Thanks, AAF, you are correct! 

Thanks too, Mac, for your always sage advice and compliments.

Bucks: I was told by Maria at BB NYC that their short wing bal is on the Snap last, similar to the Plaza. I was considering having Nick V. put a double sole on them (he liked the shoe!) since I liked the agatine eyelets. But I went with the Alden version with double sole... No regrets.


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks, AAF, you are correct!
> 
> Thanks too, Mac, for your always sage advice and compliments.
> 
> Bucks: I was told by Maria at BB NYC that their short wing bal is on the Snap last, similar to the Plaza. I was considering having Nick V. put a double sole on them (he liked the shoe!) since I liked the agatine eyelets. But I went with the Alden version with double sole... No regrets.


nephew,
thank you
you made a good decision


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Sree

Alden burnished tan calfskin perforated captoe boots


----------



## mcarthur

Sree said:


> Alden burnished tan calfskin perforated captoe boots


good looking boots, enjoy wearing


----------



## dcjacobson

> A question about loafers:
> 
> Do you wear your loafers slightly loose or floppy, in keeping with the TRAD tradition? I always got the impression that was part of the overall "casual but confident" look.​


I like them to fit well: not too tight, and certainly not loose or floppy. Every loafer I've purchased--tassel, strap, or penny--I've gone down 1/2 size. And that's for every brand: BB, Alden, Cole Haan, Florsheim (gasp!). They may be a bit tight at first, but they should adapt to your feet.

My earliest loafer purchases were for the same size as my "tie" shoes, and every one slipped badly at the heel.

Maybe that's an idea you could try.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## leisureclass

Florsheim Imperial Longwings


----------



## Bandit44

BB unlined #8


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Beautiful - new? #8 is underrated.

Mine: first "official" wearing of my new AE Cambridge


----------



## Bandit44

^ Thanks, I've had them since Christmas. They are wonderful shoes. The Cambridge is on my list as well. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Steel Rim

A good day for Color 8 unlined LHS:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> A good day for Color 8 unlined LHS:


nephew,
+1 for lhs and argyles


----------



## Topsider

Rancourt ranger mocs...










...and matching belt, also from Rancourt, in the same pebble cowhide as the shoes.


----------



## Hardiw1

Those look great together Topsider. Nice


----------



## andrel42

Although Spring seems to be with us here too (Geneva, Switz.), I was happy to wear my Alden/Leffot Day Tripper boots today!


----------



## K Street

AE Harrison


----------



## firedancer

Chocolate brown Gucci bits


----------



## Topsider

firedancer said:


> Chocolate brown Gucci bits


^ No socks. The only way to go.


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you Mac for kind words and inspiration.

Today, Color 8 Alden for BB Tassels:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you Mac for kind words and inspiration.
> 
> Today, Color 8 Alden for BB Tassels:


nephew,
you are on a good roll
good looking tassels


----------



## Hardiw1

K Street said:


> AE Harrison


Liking those socks a lot.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Wow! Those are nice!


Sree said:


> Alden burnished tan calfskin perforated captoe boots


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> you are on a good roll
> good looking tassels


Thank you Mac!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Hardiw1 said:


> Liking those socks a lot.


Me too.


----------



## andrel42

Less warm today so trying out my new AE New Orleans bought at the recent AE sale


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Nice shoes, gentlemen. 
Today: AE Sanford in "black cherry" shell cordovan:


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Nice shoes, gentlemen.
> Today: AE Sanford in "black cherry" shell cordovan:


nephew,
looking good in your cap toes


----------



## Faust

*Top-Siders*

Today its Sperry Top-Siders. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Faust said:


> Today its Sperry Top-Siders. :icon_smile:


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> looking good in your cap toes


Thank you, Uncle. Nice combo of socks and #8 shoes - very sharp!

AE "Dalton" wingtip boot in unlined walnut shell cordovan


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great looking boots, Bucksfan, but did you say unlined? Were they a special order?


----------



## Bucksfan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great looking boots, Bucksfan, but did you say unlined? Were they a special order?


Thank you - yes, they were special order. The "walnut shell" Dalton boots were a late 2011 special order through AE. I believe all the shell version came unlined (I also had a calf version that was lined). In addition, I did special order them to get the reverse, waterlock welt.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Thank you, Uncle. Nice combo of socks and #8 shoes - very sharp!
> 
> AE "Dalton" wingtip boot in unlined walnut shell cordovan


nephew,
enjoy wearing your wt boot


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> #8 nst
> argyles otc


Very Nice, Uncle. I like all the straight lacing recently.

Today: inaugural wearing of my RL Marlow tassel loafers in brown shell cordovan.


----------



## jpo

Clark's desert boots in brown.


----------



## Steel Rim

Bucksfan said:


> Very Nice, Uncle. I like all the straight lacing recently.
> 
> Today: inaugural wearing of my RL Marlow tassel loafers in brown shell cordovan.


Beautiful! Enjoy them--

Today:
RL Marlow Wingtip:


----------



## TheWGP

Before anyone asks, this isn't really what I'm wearing today... I can be absentminded but not THAT absentminded!

On the left, we have the Alden whiskey PTB I'm really wearing. On the right, we have the new-to-me Lobb Chapels that arrived in the mail today, being tried on for the first time. :icon_smile_big:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Very Nice, Uncle. I like all the straight lacing recently.
> 
> Today: inaugural wearing of my RL Marlow tassel loafers in brown shell cordovan.


nephew,
thank you
enjoy wearing your good looking tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy them--
> 
> Today:
> RL Marlow Wingtip:


nephew
i like your wt


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> Before anyone asks, this isn't really what I'm wearing today... I can be absentminded but not THAT absentminded!
> 
> On the left, we have the Alden whiskey PTB I'm really wearing. On the right, we have the new-to-me Lobb Chapels that arrived in the mail today, being tried on for the first time. :icon_smile_big:


nephew,
good to read your post
the lobbs look good, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

#8 cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

TheWGP said:


> Before anyone asks, this isn't really what I'm wearing today... I can be absentminded but not THAT absentminded!
> 
> On the left, we have the Alden whiskey PTB I'm really wearing. On the right, we have the new-to-me Lobb Chapels that arrived in the mail today, being tried on for the first time. :icon_smile_big:


Those Lobbs are BEAUTIFUL!! Please, have a good chuckle with me noting that you're wearing Targyles with Lobbs. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Thanks Mac!

Today Church's Burwood:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks Mac!
> 
> Today Church's Burwood:


good looking wt


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## JordanW

Bass Gunslinger


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and he scores!! Knocked it clean out of the park with those Bucks. Very nicely done, JordanW. :thumbs-up:


----------



## JordanW

Thanks, Eagle!


----------



## mcarthur

JordanW said:


> Bass Gunslinger


nephew,
i like the look


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## firedancer

Pebble grain SF bits


----------



## mcarthur

#8 tassels otc
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Great shoes gentlemen! Today: AE Cambridge wingtip bal in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Great shoes gentlemen! Today: AE Cambridge wingtip bal in burgundy shell cordovan


nephew,
looking very good in your wt, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

#8 wt
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> #8 wt
> argyles otc


Good looking, Mac, ! and I agree: BTW: Have you modified your shoelace tying??


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Good looking, Mac, ! and I agree: BTW: Have you modified your shoelace tying??


nephew,
i am glad you received the memo. good day for wt. yes, i have changed to channel lacing


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> i am glad you received the memo. good day for wt. yes, i have changed to channel lacing


So it was #8 wingtip Thursday!

Today: AE Leeds PTBs


----------



## Tilton

Cigar LHS


----------



## AAF-8AF

^^^ Nice to see the 974 #8 wingtip bals getting some screen time. I love mine. 

^ Superb cigars there. Really like the creasing on those, too.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Beautiful LHS's gentlemen. I need to look more seriously at adding those to my wardrobe.

Today: C&J for Ralph Lauren PTB in brown shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Love those cigar tassels, Uncle.

3 PTBs in a row for me - today black shell Leeds by AE.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Love those cigar tassels, Uncle.
> 
> 3 PTBs in a row for me - today black shell Leeds by AE.


nephew,
thank you
good looking shine on your ptb


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Thank you, I am impressed at how well those black shells shine up too! The NST monks above is a make up that I have not noticed before. Very nice!

Today: AE "Bradley" in burgundy shell


----------



## Bandit44

Looking good! I'm watching the mail daily for my replacement pair of Bradleys. In the meantime, a new acquisition.

AE Saratogas


----------



## Marmottan

BB LHS Black Shell, still virgin...


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Thank you, I am impressed at how well those black shells shine up too! The NST monks above is a make up that I have not noticed before. Very nice!
> 
> Today: AE "Bradley" in burgundy shell


nephew,
thank you
looking good in your nst


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> Looking good! I'm watching the mail daily for my replacement pair of Bradleys. In the meantime, a new acquisition.
> 
> AE Saratogas


enjoy wearing your tassels


----------



## mcarthur

Marmottan said:


> BB LHS Black Shell, still virgin...


enjoy wearing your lhs


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## Marmottan

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing your lhs


Thanks.
I still have to apply the Mac procedure!


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> #8 nst boot
> argyles otc


Very Nice, Uncle. Are these what Alden calls the "tanker" boot? Are they on the Trubalance last?

#8 Alden for J. Crew Cap-toe boots.... sorry for the fuzziness of my pictures lately - apparently my blackberry's camera is not what it used to be.


----------



## Bandit44

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing your tassels


Thanks!


----------



## Bucksfan

Bandit44 said:


> Looking good! I'm watching the mail daily for my replacement pair of Bradleys. In the meantime, a new acquisition.
> 
> AE Saratogas


Nice Seratogas! Those were the forerunner of the Grayson tassel loafer, if I remember right. Good luck on the Bradleys - I hope they arrive soon!


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Very Nice, Uncle. Are these what Alden calls the "tanker" boot? Are they on the Trubalance last?
> 
> #8 Alden for J. Crew Cap-toe boots.... sorry for the fuzziness of my pictures lately - apparently my blackberry's camera is not what it used to be.


nephew
thank you
they are also called tanker boots
i have the make up done by ls 
i do not remember which last the boot is on


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Very Nice, Uncle. Are these what Alden calls the "tanker" boot? Are they on the Trubalance last?
> 
> #8 Alden for J. Crew Cap-toe boots.... sorry for the fuzziness of my pictures lately - apparently my blackberry's camera is not what it used to be.


nephew,
good looking #8 cap toe boot with a good shine


----------



## mcarthur

black medallion cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> black medallion cap toe boot
> argyles otc


Beautiful. I presume a new addition? I really like the toe cap medallion.

RL Marlow tassels today, brown shell cordovan + argyles OTC


----------



## AAF-8AF

AE MacNeil, burgundy shell.


----------



## Hardiw1

Really like those Macneils. Looking good.


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Beautiful. I presume a new addition? I really like the toe cap medallion.
> 
> RL Marlow tassels today, brown shell cordovan + argyles OTC


thank you! maiden voyage
nothing better then tassels with a good shine, argyles and bills


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> AE MacNeil, burgundy shell.


nephew,
consider the procedure


----------



## mcarthur

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Ha, ha... I knew you were going to say something like that, Uncle. But I actually like these particular shoes looking a little rugged. Not that I actively abuse them in any way.



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> consider the procedure


----------



## AAF-8AF

Outstanding boots! I invite you to crease them )



mcarthur said:


> cigar wt boot
> argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassel
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Nice weekend for Ravello! Very nice boots last week as well.

Today: AE Macneil #8 shell cordovan. Ralph Lauren striped socks (intra-office meetings today, need to have some fun!)


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Outstanding boots! I invite you to crease them )


nephew,
thank you
i will try


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Nice weekend for Ravello! Very nice boots last week as well.
> 
> Today: AE Macneil #8 shell cordovan. Ralph Lauren striped socks (intra-office meetings today, need to have some fun!)


nephew,
thank you
good shine on your wt
i like your socks


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

These are truly gorgeous, Uncle! And the Aberdeen last is extra good.


mcarthur said:


> ravello nstargyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> These are truly gorgeous, Uncle! And the Aberdeen last is extra good.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## bigwordprof

AE Fairfax in chili


----------



## Bucksfan

AE Strand in dark brown shell cordovan. I toned down the socks for today's client meetings.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Billax

Like the look, bigwordprof!


----------



## Billax

Bucksfan said:


> AE Strand in dark brown shell cordovan. I toned down the socks for today's client meetings.


Like the look of Strands in any color or leather. Yours look particularly nice!


----------



## Billax

mcarthur said:


> #8 ptb
> argyles otc


Sir,
No Drill Sergeant, in any branch of the Service, would feel anything but envy over those PTBs. Exceptional!


----------



## mcarthur

Billax said:


> Sir,
> No Drill Sergeant, in any branch of the Service, would feel anything but envy over those PTBs. Exceptional!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Wow, beautiful chukka, Uncle - quite a special makeup.

Toaday: AE Sanford in burgundy (or as they called it at the time, "black cherry") shell cordovan.


----------



## conductor

Nothing unusual, Alden for BB LHS. Got them at the beginning of the month. They've broken in nicely and are very comfortable. You guys have to stop posting all of these great pics. I'll never be able to afford all of these other styles and the envy is getting pretty bad. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Wow, beautiful chukka, Uncle - quite a special makeup.
> 
> Toaday: AE Sanford in burgundy (or as they called it at the time, "black cherry") shell cordovan.


nephew,
thank you
looking good in your medallion cap toe
is medallion cap toe a custom order


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Nothing unusual, Alden for BB LHS. Got them at the beginning of the month. They've broken in nicely and are very comfortable. You guys have to stop posting all of these great pics. I'll never be able to afford all of these other styles and the envy is getting pretty bad. :icon_smile:


i like your combo, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

#4 & black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## andersmontague

Prada kilties. From https://www.spottedhat.com/node/27


----------



## The Rambler

longest kiltie I've ever seen.


----------



## Hardiw1

mcarthur said:


> #4 & black saddle
> argyles otc


Thumbs up to these.


----------



## Tilton

:crazy:



andersmontague said:


> Prada kilties. From https://www.spottedhat.com/node/27


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> looking good in your medallion cap toe
> is medallion cap toe a custom order


Thank you. They would be a custom order today, but were "off the shelf" When purchased. Unfortunately, AE has reduced the number of shell cordovan offerings and colors available in their standard line - though they seem to be coming out with more "special" versions, which they call web gems.


----------



## Topsider

Prada. Kiltie. Gawdawful hipster blog link with facial hair, cardigan, and selvedge jeans. Stee-rike three! Yer' out.


----------



## mcarthur

Hardiw1 said:


> Thumbs up to these.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

#8 full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 tassel
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

yesterday








black wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Over the long weekend: AE Dalton boots in walnut shell cordovan









Today: AE Randolph full strap loafers in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Very Nice, Uncle. Ravello always impresses me with its variation in color.

Today: black shell PTB by AE.


----------



## CdnTrad

Church's Graftons (pardon the sock choice--its close to laundry day)


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Very Nice, Uncle. Ravello always impresses me with its variation in color.
> 
> Today: black shell PTB by AE.


nephew,
thank you
good shine on ptb
are the ptb single or double sole


----------



## mcarthur

#8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> good shine on ptb
> are the ptb single or double sole


Thank you - double sole, with reverse welt. They just don't appear as such in that picture.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Alden ravello LWB + Targyles


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Alden ravello LWB + Targyles


nephew,
good looking king of the gunboats! it is a good day for ravello


----------



## AAF-8AF

Thank you, Uncle. I do favor these ravellos.



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking king of the gunboats! it is a good day for ravello


----------



## Steel Rim

BB Color 8:


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

Great looking shoes, gentlemen! I got a little behind this week, but catching up:

Yesterday: AE "Grayson" tassel loafers in black calf









Today: First wearing of my AE "Bayfield" perf-toe boots in brown Cromexcel


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Great looking shoes, gentlemen! I got a little behind this week, but catching up:
> 
> Yesterday: AE "Grayson" tassel loafers in black calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: First wearing of my AE "Bayfield" perf-toe boots in brown Cromexcel


nephew,
good looking shoes, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Great boots, gentlemen, and tassels.

Church's Burwood in black:


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Great boots, gentlemen, and tassels.
> 
> Church's Burwood in black:


nephew,
+1 for wt and argyles


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> +1 for wt and argyles


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Hardiw1

^Very nice shoes Steel Rim.










Nettleton


----------



## Himself

Trad shoes, trad pedals in trad car!


----------



## Steel Rim

Himself said:


> Trad shoes, trad pedals in trad car!


 ^Very nice shoes Steel Rim.

Thank you both. Apols for the dirty car and less than shined Alden 974s...​


----------



## mcarthur

black medallion cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## jt2gt

Here's a little RL Marlow Cordovan Full Strap Penny action. These are some tank built shoes. JT


----------



## David J. Cooper

AE by Allen Edmonds, Navy Sedonas.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Grolsch




----------



## Billax

jt2gt said:


> Here's a little RL Marlow Cordovan Full Strap Penny action. These are some tank built shoes. JT


Like those Pennys, jt2gt!


----------



## Steel Rim

Felt green today. Applied Alden Leather Defender to protect against thunderstorms. No spots!


----------



## Grolsch




----------



## Bandit44




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Bandit 44, the picture of your Alden #8 LHS's has inspired me. Today's foot gear will by my Alden LHS's, but in whiskey shell! Bandit your shells are looking quite wonderful.


----------



## Bandit44

Thank you, they are among my favorites. Eventually I'll pick up a pair of those whiskey LHS as well.


----------



## calfnkip

I took a day off from leather today - - I'm wearing my vintage (i.e., made in the USA) Converse Jack Purcells.

Sorry, don't have a photo to post, but here's a link to the current product:
https://www.converse.com/#/products/Shoes/JackPurcell/1Q698


----------



## Grolsch




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks for posting the picture and welcome to the forum, Grolsch! What are we looking at...brand, style, construction characteristics...? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Grolsch

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Thanks for posting the picture and welcome to the forum, Grolsch! What are we looking at...brand, style, construction characteristics...? :thumbs-up:


Oops! Sorry, my bad.

First post was Allen Edmonds Cordovan McNeil. Very old pair, color faded a lot but super comfortable!










Second post was J.Crew Alden Indy. Should be around 3+ years old now.










Third post was Timberland 77593 - City Adventure Stormbuck Chelsea - an all weather boot. I've been abusing them for around 2 years now. (googled image below, link to my own pic posted earlier is now corrupted for some reason)

Today's post is Wolverine 1000 Mile Boots


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## drlivingston

Birkenstocks... I am off today!


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear will be my Rancourt Beefroll penny loafers, made of natural hued Chromexcel leather and equipped with honey toned Lactae Hevea soles. These soles seem every bit as comfortable to walk upon as plantation crepe soles and may prove to be somewhat more durable!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Those sound picture-worthy!



eagle2250 said:


> Today's footwear will be my Rancourt Beefroll penny loafers, made of natural hued Chromexcel leather and equipped with honey toned Lactae Hevea soles. These soles seem every bit as comfortable to walk upon as plantation crepe soles and may prove to be somewhat more durable!


----------



## Dave

These are from yesterday, but at any rate, I wore vintage Sebago Campsides. As I've said earlier, I own both those and vintage Bean bluchers, and I don't know which ones I like better.


----------



## spaceman

Cole Haan burgandy penny loafers with charcoal grey, OTC, ribbed socks from blacksocks.com.


----------



## mjo_1

Alden/BB calf tassels - maiden voyage.


----------



## Hardiw1

Enjoy those! They are looking good with the seersucker as well.


----------



## eagle2250

AAF-8AF said:


> Those sound picture-worthy!


Thanks and...LOL, I will attempt once again to overcome the challenge of posting a pic!


----------



## AAF-8AF

If you're comfortable with e-mailing me some pix, I can post them.



eagle2250 said:


> Thanks and...LOL, I will attempt once again to overcome the challenge of posting a pic!


----------



## Grolsch

Loake 1880 Burford Black Calf


----------



## eagle2250

AAF-8AF said:


> If you're comfortable with e-mailing me some pix, I can post them.


Thanks much for the offer. I will charge up the digi-cam's battery and take some pics!


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## The Rambler

I wore that shoe for my entire downtown business career, 20+ years, frequently, wonderful comfortable business shoes. Wonder where they went? I think the lining and recrafting went, and I decided not to do it again, but seeing them makes me wish I had.


----------



## Grolsch

Red Wing 1907


----------



## Steel Rim

The Rambler said:


> I wore that shoe for my entire downtown business career, 20+ years, frequently, wonderful comfortable business shoes. Wonder where they went? I think the lining and recrafting went, and I decided not to do it again, but seeing them makes me wish I had.


"You talkin' ta me?"

These are so comfortable and always look great. I know the SF eschews balmorals, but I love these!


----------



## Grolsch

Allen Edmonds Cordovan Leeds


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Walnut Strand's from AE
Gold toe socks from Macy's 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## Grolsch

Red Wing Classic Dress Beckman collection 9016


----------



## David J. Cooper

Grolsh. I like the 1907s a lot. I'm a little nervous about how they will go woth my preppy wardrobe though. After watching Justified this season and seeing them on many of the Harlan folks I wonder. I may get a pair anyways. What is that colour called?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Lately my feet have been rebelling against heavy welted footwear, so I think from now it will be loafers for my feet.

For those who are interested and remember, last year I put my own homemade toe taps on a brand new pair of Peals with leather soles. I purchased a (huge) roll of the super-thin Topy, cut out a couple of half-moon shapes, and glued them onto the soles with Barg cement. I posted some pictures back in this thread. After many months of banging these shoes around and scraping them on sidewalks and curbs, I'm pleased to report the bits of Topy are still stuck on securely and protecting the toes perfectly! _And_ I didn't have to risk some shoe repair dude banging nails into the welts and making it difficult for me to get re-soles by the original factory ("sorry sir, these shoes have been 'modified' so we can't work on them"). Unquestionably I will do this to all leather-soled shoes which I purchase in the future, since I know it works extremely well and it is done the way I want it. Recommended!


----------



## jt2gt

6eye Indy shoes and O'Connell's Reds


----------



## mcarthur

#4 & black saddle
argyles otc


----------



## Topsider

Disgustingly new Sahara AOs.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL! They are looking good, but if you are truly distressed by the newness, take a walk in them through a couple of miles of wet grass and then wear them as they dry, forming perfectly to your feet and acquiring the look of a pair of old friends!


----------



## Billax

Rancourt full-strap buckle loafers:


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

White Gucci loafers from Saks Fifth Avenue 2006.
Socks from Saks Fifth. Don't remember the brand.


----------



## Pink and Green

I know it's worthless without pics, but just some beater Dockers brand captoes I got at Sears some time ago for uniform wear. No Alden or AE for me...yet.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst


----------



## Hardiw1

Uncle, love those LHS, and as Ive said before, those saddles are excellent.


----------



## mcarthur

Hardiw1 said:


> Uncle, love those LHS, and as Ive said before, those saddles are excellent.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Burgundy Gucci Loafers from SFA 2006


----------



## leisureclass

^ Abraham, you should read some of the older threads, such as this one from the Hall of Fame: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?50714-Trad-101


----------



## Topsider

What is this "Gucci" of which you speak...? :icon_scratch:


----------



## mcarthur

black tassel
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Friday in the rain, Edward Green Cardiff (dainite):


----------



## mcarthur

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

black medallion cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## CMDC

Just scored these Sebagos the other day at DSW. They had them marked down to around $45. They're quite nice. The leather isn't plasticky at all.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 monk
argyles otc


----------



## Roycru

Florsheim Bru Wingtip Spectators....


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs


----------



## Oldsarge

Footwear? In July? I'm barefoot!


----------



## mczewd

A couple of recent acquisitions.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

Rancourt ranger mocs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Church's Burwood in sandalwood:


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## Odradek

Crownship said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Allen Edmonds Sanford
> polished burgundy calf


Just bought a pair of burgundy Sanfords on ebay.
Hope they look close to this good when I see them.


----------



## mcarthur

black wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## Steel Rim

Pantofola d'Oro for Brooks Brothers:


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

#8 wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^^ Very nice, Uncle Mac! Those #8 wingtip boots are very nice. Now that it is starting to cool down, I may break out some shell boots also.


----------



## conductor

J & M Aristocraft in shell


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^^ Very nice, Uncle Mac! Those #8 wingtip boots are very nice. Now that it is starting to cool down, I may break out some shell boots also.


nephew,
thank you
i do wear boots all year round, give it a try


----------



## mcarthur

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

nst ravello boot
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Happiness is a new pair of shoes. The first of two this week -- Alden snuff suede short wings on flex sole, Hampton last, from Leather Soul. They are darker than the picture shows. Snuff plain toe boot from LS coming tomorrow.


----------



## firedancer

^ Beauties


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, great socks and handsome shoes. Life is very, very good for AAF-8AF these days!


----------



## AAF-8AF

LOL! It's an aberration, but thanks!



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, great socks and handsome shoes. Life is very, very good for AAF-8AF these days!


----------



## Hardiw1

Very nice AAF.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

AAF-8AF said:


> Happiness is a new pair of shoes. The first of two this week -- Alden snuff suede short wings on flex sole, Hampton last, from Leather Soul. They are darker than the picture shows. Snuff plain toe boot from LS coming tomorrow.


Beautiful.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Happiness is a new pair of shoes. The first of two this week -- Alden snuff suede short wings on flex sole, Hampton last, from Leather Soul. They are darker than the picture shows. Snuff plain toe boot from LS coming tomorrow.


nephew,
looking well, wear in good health


----------



## AAF-8AF

Thank you, gents.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Beautiful.





mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> looking well, wear in good health


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## firedancer

AE Hinsdale #8


----------



## JCarpenter

Hello. This is now my second post here at AAAC. I have to say that I always wear Sperry Top Sider originals as I have yet to build a decent footwear collection. I have some shoes not really worth mentioning. My inclination is towards AEs which my father has worn forever. I do like the Park Aves and others. Churches too. The posts in this threads with crisp digital photos is a welcome addition to my learning curve. Thank you.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Hello and welcome to AAAC, JCarpenter. You will indeed find a number of very knowledgeable people hanging around these parts. Sperry Topsiders get a fair amount of love around here. Looking forward to reading your future postings.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt boot
> argyles otc


Showing some spectacular boots, lately, Uncle. Source for those snappy argyles?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Showing some spectacular boots, lately, Uncle. Source for those snappy argyles?


nephew,
ben silver sea ilse cotton argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## JCarpenter

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Hello and welcome to AAAC, JCarpenter. You will indeed find a number of very knowledgeable people hanging around these parts. Sperry Topsiders get a fair amount of love around here. Looking forward to reading your future postings.


Thank you very much.


----------



## AAF-8AF

First wearing outside the house -- Alden snuff suede plain toe boot with flex sole. I'm really not much of a boot person simply due to finding them uncomfortable to wear, but I couldn't pass these up and I think I'll like them a lot once they get really softened up.


----------



## mcarthur

black medallion cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

^ Those monks look amazing! One of these days I'm going to have to try out a pair.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> ^ Those monks look amazing! One of these days I'm going to have to try out a pair.


nephew,
thank you
highly recommend that you try


----------



## pusso

At home:
Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals

To go out shopping:
Gaziano and Girling Full Brogue Oxfords (my most comfortable shoes by far!!)


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 974 on the Tremont

Wedding Guest


----------



## pusso

At home-

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals as house slippers.

As I'm only going to the pharmacy today, I'll just wear my Skechers black nubuck Shape Ups, which I'm currently expecting my next pair of in the mail - hopefully today!!


----------



## Bucksfan

My blackberry's camera is getting considerably worse - I won't subject the forum to its pictures. But, I am wearing these shoes today: AE Cambridge in burgundy shell cordovan.


----------



## pusso

Casual wear today, as I'm just going to the supermarket:

At home-
Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals

To go shopping:
Sketchers nubuck black Shape Ups


----------



## pusso

pusso said:


> Casual wear today, as I'm just going to the supermarket:
> 
> At home-
> Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals
> 
> To go shopping:
> Sketchers nubuck black Shape Ups


The same today, as its Sunday and I've only been to get the papers.


----------



## wacolo

USA Weejuns. I stripped the cordovan off and like this color much better :smile: .


----------



## pusso

wacolo said:


> USA Weejuns. I stripped the cordovan off and like this color much better :smile: .


They look fine to me!

I'm wearing -

At home as house slippers - Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals
To go out - Crockett and Jones black French Calf monk shoes


----------



## Steel Rim

Autumn begins...
Color 8 LHS BB
Forgive the dust...


----------



## wingtip

my Florsheim Kenmoor brown


----------



## Ensiferous

Alden 563


----------



## Bandit44

Florsheim Imperials. I just pulled them out of storage last night, gave em a quick brush before off to work. The camera flash reveals that I forgot to dust off the welt.:crazy:


----------



## firedancer

^me too


----------



## pusso

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

I'm unlikely to go out today so no shoes!!!


----------



## conductor

A great way to start the week:

Sunday night - polish them up and set them out:










Monday morning - enjoy!


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for BB, Color 8
Gotta love the foxing...


----------



## firedancer

Ferragamo Tramezza tassels


----------



## firedancer

Stuart's Choice by Grenson


----------



## Bucksfan

Alden for J. Crew cap toe boots in #8.


----------



## firedancer

^ I still want these


----------



## firedancer

Old Foot Joy blucher medallions


----------



## wacolo

Alden 920


----------



## andrel42

Florsheim Imperial's today


----------



## Ensiferous

Alden 965


----------



## eagle2250

Ensiferous, those AWW's look incredible and perhaps a bit less worn than the pair sitting on my shoe rack. Have you tried the PTB AWW design? To my mind, both of Alden's AWW designs are among the most comfortable shoes in my collection!


----------



## Ensiferous

eagle2250 said:


> Ensiferous, those AWW's look incredible and perhaps a bit less worn than the pair sitting on my shoe rack. Have you tried the PTB AWW design? To my mind, both of Alden's AWW designs are among the most comfortable shoes in my collection!


eagle2250, no, I haven't owned the PTB over crepe. But even with any perceived or imagined disadvantages of crepe, I would enthusiastically agree that the comfort level of the 965 is an absolute luxury that I have felt in no other shoe.


----------



## firedancer

AE Walton. I love the long split toe and the beefy double sole.


----------



## FLMike

Really loving these AE Patriots!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Very nice! I just ordered pair after failing to resist the sale price, even though I have at least a half dozen pennies of which four are Alden LHS. Will be interesting to compare them.



FLCracka said:


> Really loving these AE Patriots!


----------



## Trip English

Eastland MIM


----------



## Ardee

Breaking in a pair of two-eyelet derbies made by an English company called Dunhams in the 2000s.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Newly acquired AE McTavish.


----------



## nerdykarim

My new phone has a decent camera...which I intend to use to take lots of pictures of my shoes.










loden suede blucher mocs


----------



## Ardee

Nothing fancy, Allen Edmonds semi-brogue oxfords:


----------



## Orgetorix

Those are some pretty dressy shoes to be wearing with jeans.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Kudu Plaza


----------



## TimHardy

The new camera is working well and showing off your fine taste in footwear - well done Sir


----------



## AlanC

Alden suede chukkas


----------



## Jack1425

Bean, Camp Mocs in cactus.


----------



## Brio1

Not these: https://fantichandyoung.co.uk/apex-predator-shoes/ :icon_pale:


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today's pair of shoes is Allen Edmonds McNeil longwings in dark brown calf.


----------



## Trevor

:crazy:


Brio1 said:


> Not these: https://fantichandyoung.co.uk/apex-predator-shoes/


----------



## plantagenet

oh, and by the way, happy 500th page to all participants in this thread! :biggrin:


----------



## The Rambler

Alden makeup for LeatherSoul:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Oh-so-comfortable and more than just handsome...gorgeous, perhaps? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Billax

Yum, yum, Rambler!


----------



## The Rambler

Thankee, boys. I'm usually able to resist LeatherSoul's offerings, either out of loyalty to Ken Sherman, where I've bought shoes for 35 years, or because the absolutley irresistible ones are sold out in my size before I discover them, but these were still available, and they are indeed delicious. Eagle, do I recall that you were thinking about the handsome burnished calf version?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL
My friend, you have an excellent memory! I did pick up a pair of LeatherSoul's mediun brown "lady calf" chukka slip-ons...a very pliable hide that conforms ever so perfectly to one's feet! ::biggrin:


----------



## navyblazer

Tan Polo Ralph Lauren penny driving mocs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## conductor

Alden for BB PTB. Choir robe for reformation Sunday.


----------



## AlanC

vintage suede brogues (all leather heel) made in USA for Carroll & Co.

I love these things, wish I knew who made them.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Nike Air Jordan Spizikes Winterized
Olive suede, maroon leather, and synthetics.


----------



## tocqueville

Beat up AE wilberts. Super comfy and good for wandering about the post-hurricane slop outside.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Please tell me a cotta goes over that.



conductor said:


> Alden for BB PTB. Choir robe for reformation Sunday.


----------



## Orgetorix

welldressedfellow said:


> Please tell me a cotta goes over that.


Protestants typically don't wear them.


----------



## Bandit44

Black Alden tassels


----------



## The Rambler

Brand new buckle chukkas, made by Alden for Orvis. With thanks to the redoubtable Flanderian, who pointed them out to me (I don't think anyone else sells them):


----------



## concealed

alden lhs
j.press khakis (from catside, thanks man!)


----------



## Steel Rim

JM Weston signature loafer
Bill's #1 button fly


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> Brand new buckle chukkas, made by Alden for Orvis. With thanks to the redoubtable Flanderian, who pointed them out to me (I don't think anyone else sells them):


Very nice...they look quite comfortable! That sole is what you are going to need for the coming Pennsylvania winter. Is a buckled chukka also referred to as a "George" boot? :icon_scratch:


----------



## The Rambler

hmm, maybe it is?

edit: just looked it up, a George boot indeed. Knowing what to search under, I find that Alden also makes a shell George, with a leather sole, sold by Shoemart. Thanks for the name, Eagle, I was at a loss what to call it when I started looking for one.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## Trevor

Dusty Red Wing 875's:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Ecco - Boston - Gore-tex


----------



## vwguy

I wore my LHSs to church this morning, I really like them, but I'm always afraid to wear them.










Brian


----------



## srivats

AlanC said:


> vintage suede brogues (all leather heel) made in USA for Carroll & Co.
> 
> I love these things, wish I knew who made them.


Those are terrific Alan!


----------



## eagle2250

Trevor said:


> Dusty Red Wing 875's:


Trevor, if those are the one's with the 8" shaft, you're wearing my kind of boots and you are wearing them as they should be worn...Red Wings are a workin man's boots. A nice look, for sure!


----------



## eagle2250

vwguy said:


> I wore my LHSs to church this morning, I really like them, but I'm always afraid to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Brian, those shell cordovan LHS's are pretty tough hombres. Your's look incredible. They can take some pretty robust wear and still look wonderful for many, many years!


----------



## Dave

eagle2250 said:


> Trevor, if those are the one's with the 8" shaft, you're wearing my kind of boots and you are wearing them as they should be worn...Red Wings are a workin man's boots. A nice look, for sure!


Since you can see the ends of the laces poking out from under the pants leg, they're most likely 6' boots. 8' boots would be too tall for that.


----------



## vwguy

eagle2250 said:


> Brian, those shell cordovan LHS's are pretty tough hombres. Your's look incredible. They can take some pretty robust wear and still look wonderful for many, many years!


I know I need to wear them more often, they're already paid for and not doing much good just sitting in closet! Slowly, but surely, I'll work them into the regular rotation.

Brian


----------



## conductor

Whoops! nevermind


----------



## Steel Rim

RL Marlows


----------



## Trevor

Dave said:


> Since you can see the ends of the laces poking out from under the pants leg, they're most likely 6' boots. 8' boots would be too tall for that.


Yes they are the 6" version. I like the looks of the 8", but they are a little heavier, harder to move in and a harder to get on/off imo. My family has always worn redwings, so i am following suit. If they still offered the older 8" irish setters, i would have def gotten those.


----------



## fishertw

*Test photo*



















Test post to determine if I can follow directions to post photos. Todays shoe- Old Timberland lug sole boat shoes


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a great video showing the soles on a pair of Gucci loafers being removed (torn off, actually) and replaced. Fascinating stuff - this is a "must watch" video, in my opinion.


----------



## maximar

Great video. The soundtrack is awesome lol.


----------



## eagle2250

Very instructive video...certainly provides insight into why a pair of shoes can only be re-crafted so many times!


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

Rancourt pinch pennies:


----------



## mcarthur

#8 cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## Kingstonian

mcarthur said:


> #8 monks
> argyles otc


Not too keen on the creases on those. I would offload them if I were you mate, you have plenty of others that look far better.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I disagree with member Kingstonian. Those creases were earned through wear and IMHO, add character to the shoes! Those shoe look absolutely wonderful...more so even than the day they were first pulled from the box.


----------



## Pappa

*eagle2250* 
I disagree with member Kingstonian. Those creases were earned through wear and IMHO, add character to the shoes! Those shoe look absolutely wonderful...more so even than the day they were first pulled from the box

Absolutely agree with you Eagle!!!


----------



## salgy

My new AE patriots... Just came in the mail this morning... Went with the burgundy calf with the combination sole... Can't say enough good things about them...


----------



## mcarthur

Kingstonian said:


> Not too keen on the creases on those. I would offload them if I were you mate, you have plenty of others that look far better.


thank you for your thoughts


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I disagree with member Kingstonian. Those creases were earned through wear and IMHO, add character to the shoes! Those shoe look absolutely wonderful...more so even than the day they were first pulled from the box.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## andrel42

Crockett & Jones Boston in country grain leather and Dainite sole ... extremely comfortable!


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Crockett & Jones Boston in country grain leather and Dainite sole ... extremely comfortable!


looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

#8 wt
argyles otc


----------



## salgy

AE Byron in cognac...


----------



## Dockside

Rocking my new moss green docksides and navy corduroy pants.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden color 8 lined LHS


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## mcarthur

#8 chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

Alden Cape Cod; as far as I can see, identical to the Dexter 1957 line recently discussed on the forum


----------



## nerdykarim

Oakwood desert boots.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## Trip English

I've gotten a few PMs about these, so here they are up close:










Eastland Made in Maine. Very nice shoes.


----------



## Topsider

Those look very nice. I was teetering on the brink of getting a pair. I still might.


----------



## Dockside

Good looking shoes, Trip. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dockside

Henri Lloyd shoes x ragg socks.


----------



## Himself

Topsider said:


> Those look very nice. I was teetering on the brink of getting a pair. I still might.


Ditto that, for days cold enough for socks. I can't stomach putting nice socks into my Topsiders.

In the 80s my standards were 4 hole Topsiders, which were available for several years. These Eastlands are way nicer though.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs
> argyles otc


Great looking! I may soon venture out from Color 8! Thanks always for posting inspiring photos...


----------



## Dockside

Henri Lloyd x LL Bean ragg socks.


----------



## FLMike

Alden 684 and matching belt in color 8.


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Great looking! I may soon venture out from Color 8! Thanks always for posting inspiring photos...


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Alden 684 and matching belt in color 8.


i like your full strap with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Odin

nerdykarim said:


> Oakwood desert boots.


I plan to copy this idea. Have the boots already, just need the laces. Perfect combo.

Rich


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## nerdykarim

Odin said:


> I plan to copy this idea. Have the boots already, just need the laces. Perfect combo.


Mine were the "casual boot laces" from J. Crew. I think they're $4.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## Odin

nerdykarim said:


> Mine were the "casual boot laces" from J. Crew. I think they're $4.


Awesome, thank you very much.

Rich


----------



## Topsider

Steel Rim said:


>


Dang. Those look good. Are they relatively new, or are you using the Mac Method®?


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


>


nephew,
good looking lhs


----------



## AlanC

Alden cigar shell cordovan boots


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alden cigar shell cordovan boots


nephew,
good looking cigar wt boot


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Odin

nerdykarim said:


> Mine were the "casual boot laces" from J. Crew. I think they're $4.


I went with the blue laces from J. Crew.










Rich


----------



## andrel42

Pardon the color mix but I simply could not, not share with everyone! This was an order placed with Meermin (Mallorca) late summer and based on Mod 12124 in cordovan cuero (Argentina) and leather sole. The cordovan is a deep caramel color and the shoes are simply built to last! I am thrilled !!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A very handsome penny loafer design. May you long wear them and do so in good health!


----------



## The Rambler

^agreed! thanks for posting.


----------



## Topsider

AE Park Avenues, in need of a polish.

Trousers: PRL.


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Pardon the color mix but I simply could not, not share with everyone! This was an order placed with Meermin (Mallorca) late summer and based on Mod 12124 in cordovan cuero (Argentina) and leather sole. The cordovan is a deep caramel color and the shoes are simply built to last! I am thrilled !!
> 
> View attachment 6127
> View attachment 6128


enjoying wearing your good looking full strap in good health


----------



## mcarthur

Topsider said:


> AE Park Avenues, in need of a polish.
> 
> Trousers: PRL.


nephew,
use the method and your pa will look good


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

Why thank you so much Gentleman, as soon as the snow melts here in Swizzyland, I will certainly wear them with pride!


----------



## Steel Rim

Topsider said:


> Dang. Those look good. Are they relatively new, or are you using the Mac Method®?[/QUOTET
> 
> Thanks. They are about two years old and my third pair of the same shoes. I religiously use the Mac Method--damp cloth, horsehair brush, then buff with soft cloth--after each use. So the answer to both is "Yes."


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking lhs


Thank you. You are partially to blame!


----------



## Steel Rim

Today, RLP Marlows:


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today's shoes are a pair of beat up chisel toe Blundstones, the perfect walking the dog footwear.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Perhaps none better for the stated purpose, other than a beat up, plain toed pair of RM Williams Yard Boots! It is amazing how good a pair of Blunnies or RM Williams can feel on the feet, after years of hard wear.


----------



## andrel42

So many beautiful shoes ... thank you for all these posts I am am enjoying them tremendously!

For today a pair of elderly Florsheim Imperial Plain Front Bluchers in Shell ... and many fond memories ...


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> So many beautiful shoes ... thank you for all these posts I am am enjoying them tremendously!
> 
> For today a pair of elderly Florsheim Imperial Plain Front Bluchers in Shell ... and many fond memories ...


+1 for ptb and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

andrel42 said:


> So many beautiful shoes ... thank you for all these posts I am am enjoying them tremendously!
> 
> For today a pair of elderly Florsheim Imperial Plain Front Bluchers in Shell ... and many fond memories ...


Andre, thank you for your contributions - you fit right in. Aldens:


----------



## andrel42

Thank you kindly dear Sirs, I will try to post when the shoe deserves viewing!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

That's the best-looking ptbs I've ever seen.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> That's the best-looking ptbs I've ever seen.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## vestis virum facit

ptbs?


----------



## Topsider

vestis virum facit said:


> ptbs?


Plain-toe bluchers.

As opposed to split-toe bluchers.


----------



## AlanC

cords/Fair Isle/tassels 
(yesterday)


----------



## The Rambler

where did you get the fabulous socks, Alan?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> cords/Fair Isle/tassels
> (yesterday)


nephew,
i like your combo


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> where did you get the fabulous socks, Alan?


They're wool Polo socks I picked up a few years ago, at Marshall's if I recall correctly.



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> i like your combo


Thank you, uncle.


----------



## Tonyp

AlanC said:


> cords/Fair Isle/tassels
> (yesterday)


very sharp look. I love the red cords. the socks are great and the shoe is perfect. What's on Top if I may ask?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## AlanC

Tonyp said:


> very sharp look. I love the red cords. the socks are great and the shoe is perfect. What's on Top if I may ask?


Thanks! OCBD, bow tie and herringbone tweed 3/2 sport coat.


----------



## 44Blue

Footjoy tassels


----------



## Topsider

Rainy Sunday. Old Sperry lug-soled penny loafers.


----------



## andrel42

Hanover Burgundy Shell LWBS ... perfect for the season


----------



## Ensiferous

Ancient Florsheim Imperials in shell.


----------



## eagle2250

Topsider said:


> Rainy Sunday. Old Sperry lug-soled penny loafers.


Absolutely perfect, but Topsider, would it be too rude of me to ask just how old those Sperry's are? Regardless, with that comfortably worn-in look, they do look great!


----------



## Topsider

eagle2250 said:


> Absolutely perfect, but Topsider, would it be too rude of me to ask just how old those Sperry's are? Regardless, with that comfortably worn-in look, they do look great!


Thanks. I don't recall exactly when or where I bought them (although I suspect they came from the Sperry outlet in Williamsburg, because I've picked up several things there over the years), they've got to be at least fifteen years old.

I realize I throw that number around a lot, but it's based on when I moved back in 1998. If I remember having something when I lived in VA Beach, it's at least fifteen years old.

They could use a little oil, from the looks of it.


----------



## Topsider

Clark's desert boots (the old ones, made in England).


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Topsider

Rancourt ranger mocs.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

44Blue said:


> Footjoy tassels


Beautiful shoes.

I had tried on the newer version in a store up here and found they fit me quite well. I mulled them over for a few weeks, and when I finally decided I wanted them, Footjoy had discontinued them. Lesson learned.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Who posted this photo?



I would like to know how you like that particular model (with the extra-wide soles) and how they fit versus the regular models, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Topsider

The maiden voyage of my new Dexter Gilfords. These run long. I had to go down 1/2 size in length.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs
marcoliani cashmere


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 monks
argyles otc


----------



## Epaminondas

Topsider said:


> The maiden voyage of my new Dexter Gilfords. These run long. I had to go down 1/2 size in length.


MMMMMmm, nothing says gansta' style like shiny, metal bits. LOVE IT.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello monks
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## salgy

Maiden voyage of my AE finch


----------



## Billax

salgy said:


> Maiden voyage of my AE finch


As classic as it gets! Very nice color combo as well.


----------



## Dmontez

AE Neumok with argyles, and navy cords.


----------



## mcarthur

salgy said:


> Maiden voyage of my AE finch


wear in good health


----------



## mcarthur

#8 wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## halbydurzell

Lounging in my LL Bean 'wicked good' slippers before putting on the suit for tonight's party. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## DMB

Wolverine 1000 mile Wesleys


----------



## andrel42

A bit of a change today; a very old pair of Alden Shell Monks


----------



## mcarthur

DMB said:


> Wolverine 1000 mile Wesleys


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> A bit of a change today; a very old pair of Alden Shell Monks
> 
> View attachment 6423


nephew,
looking good in monks with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## DMB

mcarthur said:


> welcome to the forum


Thank You. I have followed your shoe posts for quite some time on this and the other forum. Very impressive. Best Regards - DMB


----------



## mcarthur

DMB said:


> Thank You. I have followed your shoe posts for quite some time on this and the other forum. Very impressive. Best Regards - DMB


thank you! looking forward to see more of yours


----------



## Uncle Bill

Outside, a pair of blundstone chisel toe boots, at home indoors a pair of Sperry topsiders.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

AE Fifth Street in Burgundy Shell, maiden voyage today!


----------



## firedancer

andrel42 said:


> AE Fifth Street in Burgundy Shell, maiden voyage today!


Love these! The fifth street has been on my want list for quite some time.

I personally think a straight lace is in order for those boots but that's just my preference.


----------



## andrel42

firedancer said:


> Love these! The fifth street has been on my want list for quite some time.
> 
> I personally think a straight lace is in order for those boots but that's just my preference.


Thank you firedancer I am am very pleased with them and would definitely recommend them; to be honest I am not a straight lace fan mostly for comfort but will gladly take your advice as most techniques I have seen require an even number of eyelets if I am not mistaken? Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> AE Fifth Street in Burgundy Shell, maiden voyage today!


nephew,
wear in good health


----------



## andrel42

Thank you uncle!


----------



## Busterdog

Suede brogue boots with dainite soles by Alden


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

mcarthur said:


> #8 lhs
> argyles otc


Impeccable as always Sir!


----------



## andrel42

*For your consideration ...*

Living in Europe gives me the opportunity to try out other brands and for example today the Gaspar Norwegian stitched sole in Cognac grained box calf from "Septième Largeur" in Paris who are having a sale through Jan 8th.


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Impeccable as always Sir!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Living in Europe gives me the opportunity to try out other brands and for example today the Gaspar Norwegian stitched sole in Cognac grained box calf from "Septième Largeur" in Paris who are having a sale through Jan 8th.


nephew,
good looking shoe, wear in good health


----------



## Barnavelt

I bought these AE Finches earlier last year on sale along with my dream shoe at the time, green Neumoks. As much as I like the Neumoks, these shoes, which were quite a bit less expensive, are more versatile and I actually like the way they look with more different outfits. Pardon my crummy phone picture.


----------



## Roycru

As there were questions asked back in November when I posted a picture wearing my Rugby Skull And Cross Bones socks (some people thought that I was a pirate or something) and I said that I had a pair because my friend had a pair (she actually has several pair), here's a picture of her (black pants and black and white Spectators) and I (L. L. Bean cords and Nordstrom's saddle shoes) wearing our Skull And Cross Bones socks....


----------



## ZackP

mcarthur said:


> #8 lhs
> argyles otc


Dig it! Where those socks from?


----------



## mcarthur

ZackP said:


> Dig it! Where those socks from?


thank you
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## AlexS

andrel42 said:


> Thank you firedancer I am am very pleased with them and would definitely recommend them; to be honest I am not a straight lace fan mostly for comfort but will gladly take your advice as most techniques I have seen require an even number of eyelets if I am not mistaken? Thank you!


There are several tricks, most involving crossing the shoe laces either beneath the eyelets (top shoe in picture below) or above, which is my preference and shown in bottom shoe below. As always, Ian Fleggen's site has a comprehensive discussion: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straightbarlacing.htm#workarounds


----------



## andrel42

We had some snow yesterday but this morning was nice and sunny so enjoying my C&J country grain cap-toe's (Peal & Co, BB version) who's Dainite sole should keep me on my feet 



PS. Thank you for the straight-lacing advice!


----------



## Billax

AE Patriots in Football leather.


----------



## ZackP

Don't hate me for the horrible photo quality, I haven't a dedicated camera around. My Weejuns!


----------



## CLTesquire

Black AE McAllister's

PS How do I post full size pics instead of the little clickable thumbnail?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Charles Tyrwhitt by Loake -


----------



## Orgetorix

Billax said:


> AE Patriots in Football leather.


Instant uber-jealousy.


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


> Instant uber-jealousy.


Roger that.


----------



## Billax

Thanks, gents!


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> AE Patriots in Football leather.


touchdown


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1...
...........and he scores!


----------



## CLTesquire

AE Strands in dark brown (BB version)


----------



## mcarthur

#8 wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## CLTesquire

mcarthur said:


> #8 lhs
> argyles otc


Mcarthur,

Is there one pair from your delightful cordovan collection that you like above all the rest? If so, which pair?


----------



## mcarthur

CLTesquire said:


> Mcarthur,
> 
> Is there one pair from your delightful cordovan collection that you like above all the rest? If so, which pair?


thank you
all are my favorites


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 monk
argyles otc


----------



## leisureclass

Finally got something worthy of this thread:
Florsheim Imperial Shell LWBs


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for J Crew cap toe boot


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Alden for J Crew cap toe boot


nephew,
good looking boots


----------



## mcarthur

#8 straight tip
argyles otc


----------



## Scottyb06




----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

mcarthur said:


> #8 cap toe
> argyles otc


Looking impeccable as always uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Looking impeccable as always uncle!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## conductor




----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


>


good shine on your ptb


----------



## mcarthur

black cap toe
marcoliani cashmere otc


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## andrel42

AE Patriots in Cordovan this morning ... slightly tight though!


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> AE Patriots in Cordovan this morning ... slightly tight though!


nephew,
can you sent back to AE to stretch, they look good


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
marcoliani cashmere otc


----------



## andrel42

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> can you sent back to AE to stretch, they look good


Yes uncle will certainly do! Meanwhile this morning I decided to give my old and faithful Florsheims a stroll !


----------



## Flairball

Not in the same league as most of you guys, but here are my new kicks.


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Yes uncle will certainly do! Meanwhile this morning I decided to give my old and faithful Florsheims a stroll !


nephew,

+1 for ptb with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

black wt
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Billax

AE Football Leather Patriots after first polishing. While polishing, they're easier for me to manipulate with the partial trees. I switch over to full trees when they go back on the rack.


----------



## YoungClayB

Barrie Ltd PTB (#8 Shell)


----------



## mcarthur

Billax said:


> AE Football Leather Patriots after first polishing. While polishing, they're easier for me to manipulate with the partial trees. I switch over to full trees when they go back on the rack.
> 
> https://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/billax1/file-5.jpg[/im
> 
> [img]https://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/billax1/file-4.jpg


nephew,
your efforts were worth it!


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Barrie Ltd PTB (#8 Shell)


nephew,
good shine on your #8 ptb


----------



## mcarthur

#8 full strap
marcoliani merino wool argyles


----------



## Roycru

AE Flagstaff, but maybe I should adjust them for inflation, and replace the pennies with dimes.....


----------



## CLTesquire

YoungClayB said:


> Barrie Ltd PTB (#8 Shell)


The shine you have on these is delightful.


----------



## YoungClayB

CLTesquire said:


> The shine you have on these is delightful.





mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good shine on your #8 ptb


Thank you both for the compliments. The shine really is something on this pair. I got them off eBay for $56 plus shipping and this is basically how they arrived. The only thing I really did was wipe off some excess polish that I suspect the seller applied and then some light brushing. The previous owner must have really taken care of these. I'll post some glamour pics in the ode to PTB thread soon. Hopefully someone there can help me date the shoes. I suspect mid 1950's to early 1960's but that is just a guess.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
marcoliani cashmere otc


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> AE Flagstaff, but maybe I should adjust them for inflation, and replace the pennies with dimes.....


Roycru,
How do you like your Flagstaffs?


----------



## Billax

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap
> marcoliani cashmere otc


The socks are as beautiful as the shoes, and that's no mean feat!


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,

thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## conductor




----------



## Shiny

Mac,
How durable is the Marcoliani cashmere? I've want to get but I've heard bad things about cashmere sock durability in general. Looks good nonetheless.


----------



## mcarthur

Shiny said:


> Mac,
> How durable is the Marcoliani cashmere? I've want to get but I've heard bad things about cashmere sock durability in general. Looks good nonetheless.


from my experience, i am happy with their durability. the key is to wash in either warm water or cold water and line dry


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


>


good shine on your lhs


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## Shiny

mcarthur said:


> from my experience, i am happy with their durability. the key is to wash in either warm water or cold water and line dry


Thanks. That may be more of a time committment than I'm willing to make. I still have to do this to a merino wool sweater of mine. That was almost a year ago!


----------



## conductor

mcarthur said:


> brown horse bit loafer
> argyles otc


A pair of horse bit loafers is on my list. Nice looking shoe.


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> A pair of horse bit loafers is on my list. Nice looking shoe.


nephew,

thank you


----------



## mcarthur

#8 nst boot
marcoliani cashmere otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

Conceria Riunite G.B. Wingtips









Allen Edmond Coles


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Just a suggestion, Maurice, but with the Long Wings (at least), I would wear socks. With the flat-strap penny loafers, it depends!


----------



## maximar

Unless his initials are TB.


----------



## Roycru

Billax asked:

"How do you like your Flagstaffs?"

I like them because they are perfect for what I bought them for, to wear at home. I bought them for their Vibram soles.


----------



## conductor

Alden for Brooks PTB


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Alden for Brooks PTB


looking good in your ptb


----------



## conductor

Black Hanover Shells










And, of course, a trad staple - faux bejeweled maryjane's from Target


----------



## andrel42

Today's vintage footwear




British Walker cap toe Oxfords from the 70's ...


----------



## Roycru

Actually, what shoes I am not wearing today. As I have gotten older, my feet have gotten (a lot) wider, and here are five pairs of Johnston & Murphy shoes from the '60's and '70's that don't fit anymore and are now headed for the last round-up........


----------



## Stirling Newberry

I am wearing Testoni brown boots.


----------



## Steel Rim

Billax said:


> AE Football Leather Patriots after first polishing. While polishing, they're easier for me to manipulate with the partial trees. I switch over to full trees when they go back on the rack.


Do you like these shoes? I've never worn AE--only Alden LHS in cordovan. But I like the look... Reviews on AE website are not so great--squeaking and tight vamp. Would appreciate your answer... Thanks.


----------



## cincydavid

Raggedy old J&M loafers that have been soled and heeled countless times, but comfy for a Saturday in the office...finally got home and took them off.Not worthy of a close-up.


----------



## Roycru

St. Patrick's Day, AE tan Strandmoks with green laces.....


----------



## Topsider

New-to-me vintage Clarks Wallabees (see the thrift store "blues and brags" thread for more info).


----------



## Trip English

TS- I don't know if you can make the comparison, but do the old Wallabees have any more structure than the current offerings?

Today:










Bass Buckingham. Pretty nice.


----------



## Trip English

I just realized this thread has two pictures in a row of dungaree trousers. How dreadfully common.


----------



## L-feld

Trip English said:


> I just realized this thread has two pictures in a row of dungaree trousers. How dreadfully common.


Quite.

New AE's for the spring.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> TS- I don't know if you can make the comparison, but do the old Wallabees have any more structure than the current offerings?


I haven't looked at the modern ones in a while, but these are pretty substantial.


----------



## Trip English

When I last wore Wallabees I could sleep all night on the floor with a hooded sweatshirt as a pillow so I can't speak to my recollection of their comfort and support, but whenever I've tried a current Clark's shoe it's been constructed more like a leather pouch that a giant would tie to his belt to hold his magic beans.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> I just realized this thread has two pictures in a row of dungaree trousers.


And three in a row of tan suede shoes.


----------



## Roycru

AE Walnut Strands.....


----------



## Topsider

Dexter Gilfords, in black.


----------



## Roycru

AE Strandmoks with pink laces.....


----------



## conductor

K


Topsider said:


> Dexter Gilfords, in black.


Nice looking shoe - those are on my list.


----------



## conductor

Nothing new - LHS for BB. With a suit, but I'll be on a looong bus ride with high school students after church and I only wanted to bring one pair of shoes.


----------



## Roycru

A compromise between those of us (mostly older, like me) who think that black shoes are worn with blue suits and those of you (mostly younger, like some of you) who think that brown shoes are worn with blue suits, black and brown AE Broadstreets worn with a blue suit.....


----------



## salgy

AE oakmonts


----------



## cincydavid

Ancient Bass Weejun tassel loafers, made in Wilton ME...


----------



## Topsider

Spring bling.


----------



## Topsider

^ April Fool, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Roycru

Rockport Tan Bucs....


----------



## Tilton

C&J for PRL

Edited to turn it right side up.


----------



## AlanC

A blurry shot of my new-to-me crocogator Polo RL tassels (anybody know anything about these?):


----------



## firedancer

AlanC said:


> A blurry shot of my new-to-me crocogator Polo RL tassels (anybody know anything about these?):


I know enough to say they're sublime. Nice.

How'd you come to acquire them?


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. Thrift find a couple of days ago, paid $4.25. I think they're 1980s or so vintage. No country of manufacture comes through, but either USA or Italy. I'm pretty sure they're not English.

Here's a better pic with me not in them:


----------



## The Deacon

Alden Whiskey Shell seconds from Theshoemart. The left is a hint darker than the right.


----------



## Bucksfan

RL Marlow wingtips


----------



## Topsider

New Rancourts. These are custom. Rancourt calls it a "stitch-down penny loafer" (more Weejun-like than their standard full-strap penny loafer). Unlined, in tan bulldog leather.


----------



## firedancer

Topsider said:


> New Rancourts. These are custom. Rancourt calls it a "stitch-down penny loafer" (more Weejun-like than their standard full-strap penny loafer). Unlined, in tan bulldog leather.


Ooh. Me likey


----------



## Roycru

Rugby product has been working it's way to places like Marshall's. I always liked Rugby, as it sometimes came with (at least for me) free monogramming, and unlike some modern Brooks Brothers products, weren't made for pregnant men (which I think is a very small part of the Men's market). These socks were $7.99 a pair........


----------



## L-feld

Rancourt beef rolls in No. 8 CXL. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blue suede shoes

Roycru said:


> Rugby product has been working it's way to places like Marshall's. I always liked Rugby, as it sometimes came with (at least for me) free monogramming, and unlike some modern Brooks Brothers products, weren't made for pregnant men (which I think is a very small part of the Men's market). These socks were $7.99 a pair........


Thanks for the tip, Roycru. I also liked Rugby and was sad to see it go. I have never been to my local Marshalls; I'll have to check it out.


----------



## conductor

AE Randolf - starting to develop some very nice character


----------



## Roycru

blue suede shoes said:


> Thanks for the tip, Roycru. I also liked Rugby and was sad to see it go. I have never been to my local Marshalls; I'll have to check it out.


You're welcome. Marshall's sometimes also has Brooks Brothers products (mostly suits, odd jackets, or neckties) and products from all Ralph Lauren (even Purple Label) brands. I walk past the local Marshall's almost every day, so when I have a few extra minutes, I take a quick look inside, and sometimes find surprising things (but more often don't find anything). A few weeks ago there were hordes of Ralph Lauren Polo and Rugby ribbon belts (mostly XL's) and some Ralph Lauren Jeans Nantucket Red pants. Good Luck.....


----------



## Tilton

The Marshall's in my neighborhood had a good number of Rugby bowties and long ties, but all very narrow width.


----------



## f-anderson

Quoddy's


----------



## YoungClayB

Dexter - Made in USA dirty bucks
I picked these up at Goodwill for $4 about an hour ago.


----------



## band of brothers

I love my Epaulet Tassel loafers.


----------



## Jes_UK

Loake tassel loafers in black.

​Sadly unlined.


----------



## toddorbertBU

Clark's Wallabee boots in beeswax


----------



## conductor

Alden shell saddles, in need of some TLC. Wearing them in as part of the all black ensemble required as dress in my pit orchestra for tonight's performance. One more to go!


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my Alden sand suede, leather lined (super!) chukkas, with the plantation crepe soles...sorta like an All Weather Walker version of the Desert Boot.


----------



## YoungClayB

AE MacNeils in tan scotchgrain


----------



## Roycru

Orvis pants, Rugby socks, Nordstrom's shoes.....


----------



## eagle2250

Today we went with a pair of AE Jefferson's in burnished brown calf skin, a balmoral wing tip design that is part of the AE Independence Collection!


----------



## Hookarian

My first picture post. Today I wore my first pair of shell- the Alden 329 in color 8. These shoes are 12 years old.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Fatman

mcarthur said:


> cigar cap toe boot
> argyles otc


Where can I find "Mac's Method" for breaking in shoes?


----------



## Fatman

1000 mile walkers through the Freedom Trail in Boston...and beyond.


----------



## Fatman

J and M. Now I just have to figure out how to post the picture larger!


----------



## eagle2250

Fatman said:


> Where can I find "Mac's Method" for breaking in shoes?


Take a look at his "macarthurtreasures" blogspot, listed in his signature line.


----------



## eagle2250

For the moment I am wearing a just delivered pair of Rancourt beefroll penny loafers in navy blue CxL leather. In the process of trying them on and taking those inaugural steps around the carpeted areas of the house to confirm fit and admire the finish on these beauties!


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> cigar cap toe boot
> argyles otc


Uncle Mac: It's really good to see this most recent post. I have missed your regular contributions to the good of our order.

Take care and have a great day!


----------



## stewartu

*In the Doha airport lounge*

AE in tan. These are only about six months old, but are breaking in nicely.


----------



## Fatman

I just figured out how to get the picture to be decent sized here. The Wolverine 1000 mile walkers oxford served me well walking through the city streets of Boston for several hours, comfortably. I've never owned the leather-fabric combination shoes before, so I will have to learn how to clean them properly. I'm still trying to find a casual look (with jeans) that I like.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Uncle Mac: It's really good to see this most recent post. I have missed your regular contributions to the good of our order.
> 
> Take care and have a great day!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## conductor

Enjoying my LHS and fun new socks while toiling at my least-favorite task (paper work!).


----------



## mcarthur

#8 full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Alden for BB PTB in #8 shell
M58 last


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
cashmere otc


----------



## maximar

Marley said:


> View attachment 7954
> 
> 
> Alden for BB PTB in #8 shell
> M58 last


Hi. What is the difference between Barrie and M58. I think I found my next pair. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Hi Maximar,

There has been some discussion in the past regarding how to size the M58 PTB, but for my feet, my normal size of 10.5D is perfect. I tried the 10D (like my Barrie lasted models), but the ball of my foot just didn't fall into the correct location on the footbed (widest part of the shoe). My toes had plenty of room, but the bottom of my foot just didn't feel right, as it was just slightly forward of the correct position.

Here is the previous thread in case you are curious:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...fference-between-the-Alden-PTB-and-the-BB-PTB

Some say size down 1/2 size, some (including Alden it would seem), say stick with your normal size. It's really up to the buyer to make the final call.

Hope this helps,

M


----------



## mcarthur

revello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Fatman

I couldn't resist.

church diplomat, burgundy.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello chukkas
cashmere otc


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

My new loake cannons.


----------



## Deegs

My new-ish AE McGraw Shells. I still can't get over the excitement.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## AAF-8AF

AE walnut grain MacNeil. First time out....


----------



## mcarthur

Tom_Bombadill said:


> My new loake cannons.


wear in good health


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> AE walnut grain MacNeil. First time out....


nephew,
wear your gunboats in good health


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## AAF-8AF

Thank you, kindly. And, same to you for those lovely whiskies ^^ and all the others :smile:



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> wear your gunboats in good health


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf 

















That I am a poor dancer should be obvious from the photos.


----------



## NH102.22

Carmina 80092
Burgundy crup
Dainite single rubber sole


----------



## joeyzaza

I was walking through the St Louis airport and the shoe shine guy said, "hey you got those horse hide cordovan shoes..."  I was in the chair in about 2 seconds.

Couple of minor scuffs walking to the gate.


----------



## cincydavid

I'm told the shoeshine guys at Lambert are some of the best in the country. I'm breaking out my vintage J&M Crown Aristocraft shell loafers tonight for an outdoor wedding...89 degrees and humid and the wedding is outside?!?


----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


> Alden calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I am a poor dancer should be obvious from the photos.


I like your horsebits


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tom_Bombadill said:


> My new loake cannons.


How do those fit?


----------



## Himself

Corcovado said:


> Alden calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I am a poor dancer should be obvious from the photos.


I'm not a bit-loafer guy but these are nice.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar LHS


----------



## Corcovado

mcarthur said:


> I like your horsebits





Himself said:


> I'm not a bit-loafer guy but these are nice.


Thank you *mcarthur *and *Himself*!


----------



## eagle2250

Todays footgear will be the brown on brown, AE Strawfuts...very light, cool and comfortable on the feet!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs


----------



## mcarthur

#8 saddle
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great looking Chukkas Uncle Mac. Originally I was not a big fan of chukka boot designs, but Alden's six eyelet chukka boot design has become a favorite on mine! To my eye and on my feet it seems the perfect blend of footwear design details! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great looking Chukkas Uncle Mac. Originally I was not a big fan of chukka boot designs, but Alden's six eyelet chukka boot design has become a favorite on mine! To my eye and on my feet it seems the perfect blend of footwear design details! :thumbs-up:


nephew,
thank you
I totally agree with your comments


----------



## mcarthur

#8 cap toes
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Unlined LHS in snuff


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Unlined LHS in snuff


nephew,
looking good, wear in good health


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> looking good, wear in good health


Thank you! Enjoy the 4th!


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs


----------



## andrel42

Alden x Leffot Saddle Shoe, Color 8/Alpine Grain received today ... I am thrilled!


----------



## mcarthur

andrel42 said:


> Alden x Leffot Saddle Shoe, Color 8/Alpine Grain received today ... I am thrilled!


nephew,
good looking saddle, wear in good health and remember the break in method


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## jbryanb

XdryMartini said:


> Alden Suede Saddle on the Plaza last. Thanks TOM at LSH!! :aportnoy:
> 
> The Teva's are for a BBQ this afternoon...


I am looking for a pair of these shoes. Does anyone have a pair they would be willing to sell? If so, please PM me.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

#8 tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Those are just insanely gorgeous!

Shell Townleys for me today:


----------



## mcarthur

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Those are just insanely gorgeous!
> 
> Shell Townleys for me today:


nephew,
thank you
looking good to your cap toes and wear in good health


----------



## video2

Charles Jourdan vintage crockodyle shoes.


----------



## RogerP

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking saddle, wear in good health *and remember the break in method*


Uncle, would you be so kind as to clue me in on this? I know about the polishing method, but not the break-in.


----------



## mcarthur

RogerP said:


> Uncle, would you be so kind as to clue me in on this? I know about the polishing method, but not the break-in.


nephew,
check my blog Mcarthur's Treasures


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thank you kindly.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## sskim3

*allen edmund - La Salle*

Wearing these always makes me feel good.

Allen Edmunds - La Salle in Chili 
Tan Gold Toes Socks
Perry Ellis Linen Pants


----------



## mcarthur

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## RogerP

Uncle- that's a beautiful colour.


----------



## mcarthur

RogerP said:


> Uncle- that's a beautiful colour.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## mjo_1

June webgems - Strands in chili. Maiden voyage.


----------



## Claybuster

:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

mjo_1 said:


> June webgems - Strands in chili. Maiden voyage.


looking good in your medallion cap toe, wear in good health


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8 cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks, mac. I like your cap toes. I'm itching for another pair of serious shoes to go with suits, and those look to be just the ticket.


----------



## stewartu

New Alden captoes.


----------



## mcarthur

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks, mac. I like your cap toes. I'm itching for another pair of serious shoes to go with suits, and those look to be just the ticket.


nephew,
thank you
the cap toe is one of alden's best model


----------



## mcarthur

stewartu said:


> New Alden captoes.


nephew,
good looking boots, wear in good health


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## stewartu

Alden perforated captoe boots, #8.


----------



## mcarthur

stewartu said:


> Alden perforated captoe boots, #8.


nephew,
good looking cap toe boots, wear in good health


----------



## Tiger

mcarthur said:


> #8 cap toe
> argyles otc


As good as it gets, Mcarthur!


----------



## mcarthur

Tiger said:


> As good as it gets, Mcarthur!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

black cap toe 
argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez

At a conference for work wearing a uniform of black shoes black pants and not pictured a horrendous neon green company polo
AE for Brooks 5th ave
targyles have come to be a favorite sock of mine. 
Charcoal flat front trousers with a 2" cuff


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> At a conference for work wearing a uniform of black shoes black pants and not pictured a horrendous neon green company polo
> AE for Brooks 5th ave
> targyles have come to be a favorite sock of mine.
> Charcoal flat front trousers with a 2" cuff


nice cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

#8 cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez

Thanks Mcarthur I have learned from the best..



mcarthur said:


> nice cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

Topsider said:


> Dexter Gilfords, in black.


Great shoes and they remind me of how nice the Cape Cods fit my feet and what charming shoes they are.

If you have the time, please take a few pics of them as Still Life With Horsebits and post them in the "ode to the bit loafer" thread.


----------



## Dmontez

Day two of conference and I decided that wearing a neon orange company polo would need to be dressed down just a tad from black trouser and black shoes.

Alden tassel loafers 
Targyles 
Cotton/modal FF no cuff trousers.


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> Day two of conference and I decided that wearing a neon orange company polo would need to be dressed down just a tad from black trouser and black shoes.
> 
> Alden tassel loafers
> Targyles
> Cotton/modal FF no cuff trousers.


nephew,
nice combo


----------



## Doctor Damage

yesterday's shoes... bought 3 pairs of those chinos 15 years ago, wear them every summer, and they still look new

https://postimg.org/image/yknr0t8m3/


----------



## mcarthur

cigar straight tip 
argyles otc


----------



## Fatman

Doctor Damage said:


> yesterday's shoes... bought 3 pairs of those chinos 15 years ago, wear them every summer, and they still look new
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/yknr0t8m3/


Now THAT'S a smart shopper/dresser! Do you store them in any particular way to cause them to last this many years?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Fatman said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought 3 pairs of those chinos 15 years ago, wear them every summer, and they still look new
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT'S a smart shopper/dresser! Do you store them in any particular way to cause them to last this many years?
Click to expand...

They are Cutter & Buck pants and they are obviously really good quality (bought some newer ones but they weren't as good). By contrast, my Bill's khakis are about 5 years old and are in much worse condition despite have less wearings. I guess sometimes you just get lucky with a purchase, without knowing it.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez

mcarthur said:


> cigar indy
> argyles otc


Looks great Uncle Mac,
I do covet the shell indy.


----------



## MoosicPa

Alden Tan suede cap toes today....


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> Looks great Uncle Mac,
> I do covet the shell indy.


Nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

MoosicPa said:


> Alden Tan suede cap toes today....


nephew,
looking good in your suede


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## Dmontez

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs


Uncle Mac whiskey shell looks great any idea where one could find a pair?


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> Uncle Mac whiskey shell looks great any idea where one could find a pair?


nephew,
thank you
at this time from Alden's no source but C & J has a whiskey and check ben silver


----------



## Dmontez

AE Strand for Brooks
Targyles
linen/cotton FF 2" cuff that I hemmed myself.


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> AE Strand for Brooks
> Targyles
> linen/cotton FF 2" cuff that I hemmed myself.


nephew,
good looking medallion cap toe


----------



## mcarthur

king straight tip
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar cap toe boot
argyles otc


----------



## stewartu

Alden calf boots and Hammerhead IPA at McMenamins Grand Lodge.


----------



## mcarthur

king tassel
argyles otc


----------



## McBaine

I've got a great old pair of workhorse Weejuns (Made in USA, burgundy) that I have been thinking about putting some protective soles on. I went into my local cobbler and they recently got in some thin Kelly Green Vibram protective half-soles, and I was thinking that they would provide the protection I want, and also give me some fun color that only I would know about. What are your thoughts? Keep in mind that they would only be visible if I were showing off the bottom of my shoes, not from the side.


----------



## MoosicPa

sporting the EG Gladstones today......


----------



## mcarthur

MoosicPa said:


> sporting the EG Gladstones today......


nephew,
good looking combo


----------



## mcarthur

king full strap
argyles otc


----------



## MoosicPa

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking combo


Thank you much. I enjoy your shoe pics, you have a great collection.


----------



## mcarthur

MoosicPa said:


> Thank you much. I enjoy your shoe pics, you have a great collection.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassel
argyles otc


----------



## firedancer

Walk overs green beefroll


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Corcovado

Eastland

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Oldsarge

AE Katmai's.


----------



## eagle2250

Quoddy Trail Chromexcel flatstrap penny loafers, equipped with a rubber camp sole!


----------



## L-feld

firedancer said:


> Walk overs green beefroll
> View attachment 8492


Amazing. I wish they came in wide sizes.

Maybe a custom order from Rancourt is in my future...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## L-feld

AE Keene

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassel
argyles otc


----------



## sskim3

AE La Salle
Gold Toe otc

Not as good as Mac's, but I'll get there in due time :biggrin:

Contemplating if I should visit the shoe shiner after work before I hop on the train.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Shoes: AE Strand in walnut

Hosiery: Barney's

Suit: HSM Gold Trumpeter


----------



## MoosicPa

Casual Friday here, sporting my Trickers Newburys in burgundy


----------



## salgy

AE oakmont saddles:


----------



## leika

Ferragamo Arte La Tramezza Asymmetric Monk Strap


----------



## Corcovado

Alden long wings


----------



## Billax

salgy said:


> AE oakmont saddles:
> 
> View attachment 8549


Sensational look, and wonderful with the Argyles!


----------



## MoosicPa

*EG Malverns*

EG Malverns, suede w/ canvas spectators on the 82 last.......


----------



## Roycru

Allen Edmonds Ridgeways amongst the pine needles in the woods.......


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great photo composition, Roycru, and very handsome shoes as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Roycru

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great photo composition, Roycru, and very handsome shoes as well! :thumbs-up:


Thank you


----------



## mjo_1




----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
I am left with the impression that your furry friend is telling you to "put those handsome Shelton Saddles to work and take me for a walk!" AE Sheltons---$345; man's best friend---priceless!


----------



## mjo_1

Ha, either that or wondering why the heck I'm taking pics of my feet! We were really after a lab, but our landlords imposed a 25lb limit. Before him, I never would have seen myself with a small dog, but he's been great and has so much personality.


----------



## mhj

Cross reference to my post on the "Everyone's Favorite Game" thread, I thrifted these at Goodwill yesterday for $7. They're marked Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers and I strongly believe they are made by Alden. The size is a dual width and they are nothing like my MacNeil, Florsheim or Nettleton LWBs. They're built more like another pair of Alden non-LWBs that I own.

https://postimg.org/image/6vkvd81gz/


----------



## firedancer

Cole Haan Italian bits


----------



## L-feld

LHS No. 8 calf



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odradek

mjo_1 said:


>


Just received my very similar Brooks Brothers AE Sheltons from the Jeffersonville Outlet, and am so happy with them.
Supposedly seconds, I can find no flaws. 
The BB version lists at $199 for seconds, which undercuts the AE seconds by $70, but with a Tanger Outlet 20% off coupon, they cost me $169 !

Same big instep gap when lacing them up, while with the Brooks Brothers MacNeils I got at the same time, the eyestays meet all the way up. Much roomier shoe.


----------



## andrel42

Trying out my new two-tone Wallingfords (calf/suede) today - from J.Fitzpatrick (aka The Shoe Snob)


----------



## firedancer

andrel42 said:


> Trying out my new two-tone Wallingfords (calf/suede) today - from J.Fitzpatrick (aka The Shoe Snob)


Stunning!


----------



## stewartu

Today, despite the warm weather.


----------



## MoosicPa

EG Chartwell's...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your monk straps are quite handsome! :Thumbs-up:


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## stewartu

These are developing some patina.


----------



## Dmontez

Opinion requested for this.

AE Belmont 
Tan poplins
Lavender Pantherella mid-calf

I never wear Black and Tan, but it's hard to pair these spectators with anything else.


----------



## Roycru

Allen Edmonds Strandmoks and Ralph Lauren Rugby Olive Green Chinos (with a buckle in back)..........


----------



## stewartu

Ae strands.


----------



## stewartu

Travelling again today. Booted up accordingly.

bonus points for anyone who can identify which airport lounge i am in.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Steel Rim said:


>


What are these? I'm guessing Churchs or maybe Alden.


----------



## JermynStreet

Doctor Damage said:


> What are these? I'm guessing Churchs or maybe Alden.


Look like some Church's Chetwynds to me.

P.S. I bought the Wallingfords about 2 weeks ago, superb comfort and just a lovely all-around shoe.


----------



## Steel Rim

Doctor Damage said:


> What are these? I'm guessing Churchs or maybe Alden.


You are correct. They are Church's *Burwood *in sandalwood color. I'm thinking of selling them to replace with a blucher on a commando sole, but they're so comfortable... Thoughts?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
When you have a good looking pair of shoes that are truly comfortable, don't ever sell them. Keep them, wear them and allow any future purchases to add to your splendid and (seemingly) ever growing collection!


----------



## Anthony Charton

stewartu said:


> Ae strands.


Loving the socks.


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> When you have a good looking pair of shoes that are truly comfortable, don't ever sell them. Keep them, wear them and allow any future purchases to add to your splendid and (seemingly) ever growing collection!


Thank you. I will consider your advice seriously...

Meanwhile, today, Alden snuff suede LHS:


----------



## Roycru

Allen-Edmonds Bourbon Fifth Avenues........


----------



## Doctor Damage

Steel Rim said:


> You are correct. They are Church's Burwood in sandalwood color. I'm thinking of selling them to replace with a blucher on a commando sole, but they're so comfortable... Thoughts?


I thought maybe Burwood since they have a shorter toe box than the Chetwynd. Glad to see I can still recognize shoes.


eagle2250 said:


> When you have a good looking pair of shoes that are truly comfortable, don't ever sell them. Keep them, wear them and allow any future purchases to add to your splendid and (seemingly) ever growing collection!


What he said. Speaking as someone who has spent about $8,000 on shoes over the past five years and kept about half of what I've bought, when you find a pair that fits really well KEEP THEM. Well fitting shoes are very hard to find for some of us.


----------



## Steel Rim

Doctor Damage said:


> I thought maybe Burwood since they have a shorter toe box than the Chetwynd. Glad to see I can still recognize shoes.
> 
> What he said. Speaking as someone who has spent about $8,000 on shoes over the past five years and kept about half of what I've bought, when you find a pair that fits really well KEEP THEM. Well fitting shoes are very hard to find for some of us.


Truth be told, the Burwood surprisingly now sells for about $700 on line. AT AE last month, the proprietor informed me that the Burwood is corrected grain. That coupled with my dressing very casually these days (khakis mostly), I sort of thought the blucher would do better than the balmoral. And I need a commando sole. I too have sold many of my shoes. But I do like this one... May keep. Thanks... (Have it in black as well):


----------



## Doctor Damage

Steel Rim said:



> Truth be told, the Burwood surprisingly now sells for about $700 on line. AT AE last month, the proprietor informed me that the Burwood is corrected grain. That coupled with my dressing very casually these days (khakis mostly), I sort of thought the blucher would do better than the balmoral. And I need a commando sole. I too have sold many of my shoes. But I do like this one... May keep. Thanks... (Have it in black as well):


Again if they fit, keep 'em. Church's corrected grain is top-of-the-heap corrected grain, among the best available, and if you get bad weather corrected grain wipes clean really easily. From what I have seen, Church's makes more solid shoes in terms of construction than AE (and even Alden) and frankly I'm willing to pay those sorts of prices. Remember, Aldens in shell are now supremely expensive.


----------



## Steel Rim

Doctor Damage said:


> Again if they fit, keep 'em. Church's corrected grain is top-of-the-heap corrected grain, among the best available, and if you get bad weather corrected grain wipes clean really easily. From what I have seen, Church's makes more solid shoes in terms of construction than AE (and even Alden) and frankly I'm willing to pay those sorts of prices. Remember, Aldens in shell are now supremely expensive.


Thanks for your sage advice. Will heed...


----------



## salgy

Feeling patriotic today... Red, white & blue AE Mcalister's


----------



## pusso

Lobb black mid box 4" bootees - the most comfortable footwear that I've ever owned


----------



## Roycru

Allen Edmonds Walnut Lombards.........


----------



## safetyfast

Didn't wear, but my new boots just arrived. Redwing 214 from the heritage collection.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great boots. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for Brooks Brothers Color 8:


----------



## Corcovado

LHS color 8

_







_


----------



## blue suede shoes

Originally Posted by *eagle2250*
_When you have a good looking pair of shoes that are truly comfortable, don't ever sell them. Keep them, wear them and allow any future purchases to add to your splendid and (seemingly) ever growing collection! _



Doctor Damage said:


> What he said. Speaking as someone who has spent about $8,000 on shoes over the past five years and kept about half of what I've bought, when you find a pair that fits really well KEEP THEM. Well fitting shoes are very hard to find for some of us.


As one who is also hard to fit, I must agree whole heartedly. And I'd have a hard time parting with a pair of Church's even if they didn't fit.


----------



## Roycru

Allen Edmonds Bourbon Park Avenues........


----------



## fishertw

*Cheaney Howard R*








Just delivered


----------



## Steel Rim

Found the answer.


----------



## L-feld

Leeds in Burgundy shell.

It ferls good to break out the gunboats.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishertw

*New Ranger Mocs*







Rancourt Ranger Mocs in #8 Cordovan.


----------



## L-feld

MacNeil in burgundy shell. I love fall.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t-sartor

Shells look good


----------



## conductor

Vintage Florsheim saddles


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The nape on those bucks seems aged to perfection! Is it proper to use the term patina in describing suede? In any event, conductor, very nice and may you wear them only in good health!


----------



## conductor

Thanks Eagle. These are probably my best fitting pair as well, so I really enjoy them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This afternoon I pulled the topy off my old pair of Bruno Magli loafers. It was starting to peel at one spot, and was almost worn through in others, plus the heels are worn down to the leather, so I decide to remove it and just wear the shoes the rest of the way on the original leather soles. However, pulling off the topy was not easy. The trick is to warm it up with a hair dryer, then pull from the arch towards the toes with pliers. I'm sure shoe repair people will laugh at this, but I had no one to ask!


----------



## conductor

Today:


----------



## mthomas58

Do I see an orthotic insert? I suffer from chronic plantar fasciitis and am now using Superfeet dress shoe inserts with a 1/2 size larger shoe size to accommodate.


----------



## mthomas58

mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs
> argyles otc


Forgot to quote this pic on my question about inserts.


----------



## andrel42

Paul Evans Brando in Oxblood this morning gents. Not very pleased with the finishing touches but a comfortable shoe nonetheless!


----------



## maltimad

andrel42 said:


> Paul Evans Brando in Oxblood this morning gents. Not very pleased with the finishing touches but a comfortable shoe nonetheless!


Nice color!


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## fishertw

Wearing Rancourt #8 cordovan ranger mocs with montello (mini lug type) soles from Rancourts custom line.
Great shoes for late fall.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for BB Color 8 tassels:


----------



## tonyanthony1970

wrong post.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Great pair of shoes. Even better inspirational quote.



salgy said:


> Feeling patriotic today... Red, white & blue AE Mcalister's
> 
> View attachment 8771


----------



## tonyanthony1970

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









These bench grade shoes used to be dark chocolate brown,. I restained these shoes to the current colors.


----------



## third_eye

Beautiful shoe and color!



andrel42 said:


> Paul Evans Brando in Oxblood this morning gents. Not very pleased with the finishing touches but a comfortable shoe nonetheless!


----------



## eagle2250

Looking out the windows of the man cave at the freshly fallen snow covering our front lawn, it seemed my whiskey shell, Alden Ranger Mocs, equipped with the leather tipped plantation crepe soles, were the best choice of foot gear for the day's adventures. Prepping for the Thanksgiving celebration and a house full of grand kids...it just doesn't get any better (or more chaotic) than that! :crazy:


----------



## TheoProf

andrel42 said:


> Paul Evans Brando in Oxblood this morning gents. Not very pleased with the finishing touches but a comfortable shoe nonetheless!


I'd be interested to hear a review on these. They look great! What "finishing touches" were lacking?


----------



## VaBeach

williamsonb2 said:


> I'd be interested to hear a review on these. They look great! What "finishing touches" were lacking?


Today I am wearing AE Graysons in black. I would be very interested in your take on the shoes. I am thinking of buying this exact pair when or if the wider sizes are made available.


----------



## Reuben

Getting to wear my Russell Mocc. penny loafers for one more night until they go under the tree for a month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van_veen

Well Gentleman,
I have been enjoying this thread "in the wings" for some time.
I thought it was about time I posted something.
Florsheim Imperials.


----------



## sskim3

Black Friday purchase: a pair of chippewa boots in chocolate apache 

And yes I decided to wear them with the USA laces for the time being.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## van_veen

Weejuns today!


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Salzburger:


----------



## conductor

LL Bean


----------



## van_veen

Brooks Brothers today.


----------



## Takai

60s J&M Hyde park Patina courtesy of kiwi polish of the same vintage


----------



## mcarthur

king saddle
cashmere otc


----------



## Watchman

Dear Gentlemen,

This is my first post to this particular thread, so here we go, Shell McNeil's custom fitted with Vibram lug-sole toppers:















Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

Watchman said:


> Dear Gentlemen,
> 
> This is my first post to this particular thread, so here we go, Shell McNeil's custom fitted with Vibram lug-sole toppers:
> 
> View attachment 9677
> View attachment 9678
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks!


looking good in your gunboats, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
argyles otc


----------



## van_veen

Allen Edmonds Nottingham Pebble Grain Loafers


----------



## blue suede shoes

tonyanthony1970 said:


> View attachment 9264
> 
> 
> These bench grade shoes used to be dark chocolate brown,. I restained these shoes to the current colors.


They are some beautiful shoes, with a great dye job. How were you able to stain them to a lighter color? I have inquired about dying shoes before and cobblers have always told me that they cannot dye them lighter; they can only be dyed darker than the color they are now.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassel
argyles otc


----------



## msr13

My first post. I have enjoyed all the shoe photos. I took advantage of the Alden December sales and picked up these:


----------



## stewartu

van_veen said:


> Allen Edmonds Nottingham Pebble Grain Loafers


Really like the trousers.


----------



## eagle2250

msr13 said:


> My first post. I have enjoyed all the shoe photos. I took advantage of the Alden December sales and picked up these:


Nice kicks...good choice....welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future participation!


----------



## mcarthur

king lhs
cashmere otc


----------



## mjo_1

Alden chromexcel PTBs


----------



## msr13

eagle2250 said:


> Nice kicks...good choice....welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future participation!


Thank you, Sir. Much appreciated. Seems like a great community.


----------



## dan46er

LL Bean Rubber Mocs...


----------



## 2hotty

van_veen said:


> Allen Edmonds Nottingham Pebble Grain Loafers


Im not usually one for tassle loafers, but these I like!!! and great trousers too!


----------



## 2hotty

Clements and Church single monkstraps. Dark leaf and burgundy grain....


----------



## mcarthur

king wt
argyles otc


----------



## conductor

AE Long Branch


----------



## nibo

Allen edmonds Hinsdale 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Shell J&M - new ebay score. I've already been forbidden from wearing them around the wife.


----------



## Flairball

Nothing special. Plain toe Clark's. But I don't think I've ever contributed to this thread, so here you go.


----------



## Bandit44

I don't know how those sneaked past my ebay search notifications, but of course you know, this means war.:icon_smile_wink:

Very nice!


conductor said:


> Shell J&M - new ebay score. I've already been forbidden from wearing them around the wife.


----------



## conductor

Bandit44 said:


> I don't know how those sneaked past my ebay search notifications, but of course you know, this means war.:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Very nice!


Fair enough. Would it make it better or worse if I told you I got them for $24? Probably worse, so I won't tell you. ;-)


----------



## Bandit44

conductor said:


> Fair enough. Would it make it better or worse if I told you I got them for $24? Probably worse, so I won't tell you. ;-)


Oh, just twist the knife/baton, why don't you.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Monocle

The Imperials getting dusted off today. Will have to spiff these up later.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez

Uncle Mac, 
Those whiskey shell LHS look great! Are they of the unlined variety?



mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> Uncle Mac,
> Those whiskey shell LHS look great! Are they of the unlined variety?


Nephew,
they are lined. C&J does make an unlined whiskey lhs


----------



## Dmontez

Would that be the Harvard model?



mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> they are lined. C&J does make an unlined whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> Would that be the Harvard model?


check the ben silver website because they have the unlined lhs in whiskey


----------



## Reuben

Freeman Bootmaker's Guild longwings in whiskey shell, snagged in barely worn condition off the 'Bay for ~$45, after a full day of conditioning and brushing then wrasslin' with the neighbor's lab and getting caught in a snow flurry.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

Striking! Time has been very kind to those Freemans. If you haven't yet, be sure to keep a can of Venetian on hand and condition your vintage shells about once every six months. Hopefully, you'll be able to enjoy those for the rest of your life. Cheers!


Reuben said:


> Freeman Bootmaker's Guild longwings in whiskey shell, snagged in barely worn condition off the 'Bay for ~$45, after a full day of conditioning and brushing then wrasslin' with the neighbor's lab and getting caught in a snow flurry.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks Mr. Darville! I was stunned to see them listed for so low, and even more impressed when they actually arrived. I can see why lighter shell colors are so prized now, and I spent a long, loooong time conditioning them with VSC before putting them on. They were extremely dry when they got here but they seem to be good now. Is there any risk with over-conditioning them with VSC? Is there anything else I need to do to prepare them for regular use? And finally, is there any way to be sure I'm completely finished rehydrating them? When I got them, they looked like they'd been worn a half a dozen times, then stuck at the back of a closet and left there for a couple decades. I'm a little worried they'll crack on me, and that I'll completely ruin a beautiful pair of shoes through ignorance.



Bandit44 said:


> Striking! Time has been very kind to those Freemans. If you haven't yet, be sure to keep a can of Venetian on hand and condition your vintage shells about once every six months. Hopefully, you'll be able to enjoy those for the rest of your life. Cheers!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

Sounds like you have the right idea. For the first few times I wear a pair of vintage shell shoes, I will brush & apply a light coating of VC after each wear. Since shell is so non-porous, there's no need to use gobs of conditioner. As you wear them and they start to crease/roll and shape to your feet, I'd keep an eye on the stress points and make sure they stay well-conditioned, at least for the first 8-10 times you wear them. Other than that, wear 'em proudly and hope for the best.



Reuben said:


> Thanks Mr. Darville! I was stunned to see them listed for so low, and even more impressed when they actually arrived. I can see why lighter shell colors are so prized now, and I spent a long, loooong time conditioning them with VSC before putting them on. They were extremely dry when they got here but they seem to be good now. Is there any risk with over-conditioning them with VSC? Is there anything else I need to do to prepare them for regular use? And finally, is there any way to be sure I'm completely finished rehydrating them? When I got them, they looked like they'd been worn a half a dozen times, then stuck at the back of a closet and left there for a couple decades. I'm a little worried they'll crack on me, and that I'll completely ruin a beautiful pair of shoes through ignorance.


----------



## msr13

I picked up these C&J Newquay's and can't take them off.


----------



## Monocle

Today, an Ode to my vintage E.T. Wright calfs. These too need some TLC, but they are some of the most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## van_veen

2hotty said:


> Im not usually one for tassle loafers, but these I like!!! and great trousers too!


Thanks for the likes on the shoes and trousers.

They are a linen plaid trouser from Lands End.


----------



## Steel Rim

Salzburger Alpine Grain short wing:


----------



## TimHardy

Reuben said:


> Freeman Bootmaker's Guild longwings in whiskey shell, snagged in barely worn condition off the 'Bay for ~$45, after a full day of conditioning and brushing then wrasslin' with the neighbor's lab and getting caught in a snow flurry.


All of that wrasslin' obviously adds to them - nice one that man.


----------



## dan138zig

I'm not sure if this is the right thread so pardon me.

need some new beater shoes to upgrade from my sperry. i was initially looking for ll bean jackman blucher but they won't be restocked until may, which is ridiculous. so what do you think of these for 160 USD?




























Horween Brown Chromexcel leather
Lamb skin linning
Creepe Sole
Real Moccasin + Blake Stitch Construction
Brown wax coated lace
Genuine leather welt
Chevalier's Footbed Technology
Chevalier's Arch Support Technology
Clean Construction
Last : Moccasin


----------



## bigwordprof

eBay Alden shell tassels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwordprof

Peal suede chukkas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

Nice. Quick question - the the top of the boot seems to be not snug with your ankle - doesn't that make walking uncomfortable? or is it just me (I have stopped wearing boots for that reason)



bigwordprof said:


> Peal suede chukkas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwordprof

I think it's partly the angle of the photo and the position of my feet that makes the boots look excessively loose. These boots are very comfortable, maybe the most comfortable footwear I own. They are not snug around the ankles but they also aren't uncomfortably loose.


----------



## Reuben

Loake camelhide longwings:


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Loake camelhide longwings:


WOW.

I've never seen camel leather before. It looks a bit like Bison. Where did you find those?


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> WOW.
> 
> I've never seen camel leather before. It looks a bit like Bison. Where did you find those?


EBay!

Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


Wouldn't it be easier to pick some up on your next trip back to the 1940's?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

bigwordprof said:


> I think it's partly the angle of the photo and the position of my feet that makes the boots look excessively loose. These boots are very comfortable, maybe the most comfortable footwear I own. They are not snug around the ankles but they also aren't uncomfortably loose.


nice. i should've gotten some fitting tips for chukka boots from you when i was in Raleigh last month


----------



## cincydavid

Nunn Bush Custom Grade PTB's, black pebble grain.


----------



## cincydavid

French-made loafers...marked Moulins 1918-FRANCE-Goodyear Welted Footwear on the sockliner. Chili color, flush metal toe taps, very spiffy.


----------



## Watchman

Alden Cap Toe boot in color 8 on Barrie last....took the day off with family, Stomping at the mall :cool2:


----------



## Takai

Alden for BB Cigar Wingtips
Hopefully shipping time on my can of VSC wont be too bad, as now I own three pairs of shell It's time to order the big can.


----------



## Uncle Bill

A pair of insulated Blundstones on this bitter cold -25c night with the windchill.


----------



## Oldsarge

Burgundy AE Kenwoods. But you all know what those look like.


----------



## Takai

AE Sanford


----------



## cincydavid

J&M Crown Aristocraft shell tassels...oldies but goodies.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Color 8 Short Wingtip bluchers on commando:


----------



## kidcharlemange

Bean boots today!


----------



## Reuben

Eastland MiM Chukka-mocs again:



Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman

Here is me and the wifey in our footwear today:

For me...AE brown shell chukka's


----------



## cincydavid

Ancient J&M Crown Aristocraft tassels in black calf.


----------



## Odradek

Not really trad, but the fashion forum doesn't have a thread like this. Or does it?

Anyway, lightly worn Grenson Glenn boots I picked up on ebay.
Very comfortable, but not really sure what trousers they go with best.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done with the Grenson Boots. As to compatible trouser colors, I would go with a British Khaki color before opting for either of the pairs of trousers pictured. However, of the two pictured, my choice would be the lighter colored pair in the second picture.


----------



## Lord Elgin

My first contribution in this thread, vintage Florsheim Imperials:


----------



## tigerpac

Never remember this thread exists!

Trickers acorn Stow boots today


----------



## cincydavid

The camera won't cooperate today but I wore a pair of black pebble-grain Wright Arch Preserver gunboats with black flat cotton laces that really give a retro vibe. I'm currently walking around the house in a pair of medium brown vintage made in USA Nunn Bush pebble-grain gunboats that I bought at a local thrift, brand spanking new. Dark brown flat cotton laces help the look of these shoes too.


----------



## mkable1370

Been lurking for a while but my first post to this forum today... my somewhat worn Bass dirty buck saddle shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

Thanks for the post...I like those socks! Welcome to AAAC. :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Eastland MiM Chukka-mocs again:
> 
> Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


Not to be nitpicky, but you have a rather large amount of lint on your shoe. You may need a better shoe brush.


----------



## L-feld

Distinctly less furry this time around.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Distinctly less furry this time around.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


It's something about these shoes, they photograph funny:


----------



## L-feld

God I love cats.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman

Alden Color 8 Wingtip Boots


----------



## Takai

No pictures today, but yesterday I picked up a pair of sun bleached Eastland Made in Maine boat shoes in Lobster red, and Im dying them back to a respectable color. I wore them today, and they were much more comfortable than I had thought. These being my first pair of true boat shoes.


----------



## Takai

Insomnia and shoe products came together to finish the other half of my two tone sanfords. Finished with Dynashine Oxblood base, and Angelus Oxblood top coat. I couldnt be happier with how these turned out, and think Im going to do a Navy/Forest green pair of shoes next, maybe wingtips if I can find them


----------



## Takai

From yesterday, my new Hanover LWB from Vexco, treated them a bit, more work to be done on them and the wingtips I wore today


----------



## Takai

Today's shoes are special, NOS Nettletons


----------



## Uncle Bill

Still dealing with melting snow so I'm wearing my Blundtstones today.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Florsheim Imperials. Should I have gone sockless?


----------



## Blunderact

Takai said:


> Today's shoes are special, NOS Nettletons


There is not even a single crease.

Blunderact


----------



## Odradek

Odradek said:


> Not really trad, but the fashion forum doesn't have a thread like this. Or does it?
> 
> Anyway, lightly worn Grenson Glenn boots I picked up on ebay.
> Very comfortable, but not really sure what trousers they go with best.


Trying different trousers with those Grenson boots today, and think these work better.


----------



## Takai

Blunderact said:


> There is not even a single crease.
> 
> Blunderact


That was the first time that particular pair of shoes has ever been worn, and it felt so very wonderful.

@Odradek- I've been looking at some of the grenson Color block chukkas, and those Glenns look very nice


----------



## Ivygrad71

[/URL][/IMG]
J&M bucs


----------



## Uncle Bill

wearing a pair of Red Wing 9184 Handsewn Chukkas. The jeans are Japan Regulars from Gustin.


----------



## Biff Loman

Morning all. I'm a long time lurker, first time poster.

Yesterday:



Bass Buckingham
Corgi socks


----------



## Reuben

Biff Loman said:


> Morning all. I'm a long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Bass Buckingham
> Corgi socks


Those aren't Corgis, they're whales.


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> Those aren't Corgis, they're whales.


https://www.corgihosiery.co.uk/

Corgi brand, silly goose.


----------



## conductor

Alden for BB


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of super soft Winthrops that I really love.


----------



## tigerpac

Peal & Co for BB suedes today.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Black Chukkas from Jeffrey West.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Black suede monk strap for today from Magnanni.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Alden 66 and Brooks Brothers argyles. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RT-Bone

AE Squeakers (Kenwood)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of harbours from AE. Despite all the negative reviews, I find them very comfortable and the fit is perfect.


----------



## Reuben

This is why you don't get dressed in the dark after an early morning and a late night:




Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## Roycru

Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers Black Strands.......


----------



## Ivygrad71

Beautiful shoes and one heck of shine! Love the cuffs!


Roycru said:


> Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers Black Strands.......


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

nice. those are some pointy toes, but somehow, to me at least, look much more elegant than the pointy shoes made by italian manufacturers



tigerpac said:


> Peal & Co for BB suedes today.


----------



## Ivygrad71

J&M White bucs. Pink laces are a subtle nod to the GTH look!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ivygrad71

J&M white bucks
PRL socks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JosephGoad

Though it's not as impressive as everything above - white Sperry boat shoes. When it starts getting warmer, I like wearing them with no socks, khakis, and a sport shirt with the sleeves rolled up. It's different than the average boat shoe look since they're white, so they always turn heads.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Black suede sneakers. I wouldn't usually wear this but I was at the garage earlier having my vehicle looked at and I sure don't want to slip on some grease over there.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Horween leather Sebago Docksides. These are my hands down favorite pair of boat shoes. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Topsider

Ivygrad71 said:


> Horween leather Sebago Docksides. These are my hands down favorite pair of boat shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


My wallet is glad that these only come in medium widths.


----------



## Ivygrad71

I got this pair last year on Ebay from a seller in New Jersey. I think they were $87 with shipping. New in the box. I am wanting to get another pair in the more traditional dark brown. The leather on these is vastly superior to what Sperry is using these days.


----------



## orange fury

Never really post here, but this was yesterday and today:



Navy Sperrys- simple, but my favorite casual shoe


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of brown Sebago Hamilton Boots.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Ivygrad71 said:


> Horween leather Sebago Docksides. These are my hands down favorite pair of boat shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I think this colour is better than the usual dark brown. It's a nice spring / summer shoe colour.


----------



## Topsider

I have both (tan and brown), but I've always preferred tan boat shoes for some reason. Mine are the regular version.

.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

For the gents who use boat shoes with white soles, do you find it hard to maintain the whiteness of your soles? Most of the boat shoes that I currently like from Sperry and Sebago have white soles which I really don't like.


----------



## Topsider

ricardofrancisco said:


> For the gents who use boat shoes with white soles, do you find it hard to maintain the whiteness of your soles?


I don't even try.


----------



## Ivygrad71

ricardofrancisco said:


> For the gents who use boat shoes with white soles, do you find it hard to maintain the whiteness of your soles? Most of the boat shoes that I currently like from Sperry and Sebago have white soles which I really don't like.


I don't try either. Wear them and maybe wipe the uppers off. I've never messed with the soles, ever.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Topsider said:


> I don't even try.





Ivygrad71 said:


> I don't try either. Wear them and maybe wipe the uppers off. I've never messed with the soles, ever.


Good to know gentlemen. I'll try to shop around again this weekend for a nice pair in horween leather similar to what Ivygrad has. There seems to have been a resurgence in the popularity of boat shoes in the last couple of years what with the myriad colours and materials they come in now. Could it be that all the "sneaker freakers" who have gotten older have now moved on to boat shoes?


----------



## Ivygrad71

I have had more boat shoes than I care to admit. The current Sebago made with Horween is the best I have owned, to include Quoddy which in my opinion is WAY overpriced! I think you'd like a pair of the Sebago's.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

John Varvatos wholecut loafers for today.


----------



## Ivygrad71

[/URL][/IMG]

Alden 663


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> J&M white bucks
> PRL socks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic, in theory, I don't like the idea of pink laces in white bucks - that's what I thought 'till I saw this photo. Now I'm going to buy some pink laces for mine for the summer. Really sharp look.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Thanks Fading!


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Today I felt I'd wear something a bit more casual. Here's a pair of Sebago Taupe Suede Brattle shoes.










I love the vibram soles on these. They're very sticky and excellent for wet weather and they also feel a bit cushiony.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Alden flex welt bit loafers. One of the most comfortable pair of shoes I own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of work boots for Friday.


----------



## Ivygrad71

J&M bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fresh from the box Alden for Brooks Brothers LHS. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Adjudicator

Ivygrad71 said:


> Fresh from the box Alden for Brooks Brothers LHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Top drawer


----------



## gamma68

Spectator Shoes by Leather Classics (anyone have info about this brand?)
Socks by Marcoliani Milano
White garment-dyed chinos by Brooks Brothers


----------



## Ivygrad71

Look even better with no socks! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71

gamma68 said:


> Spectator Shoes by Leather Classics (anyone have info about this brand?)
> Socks by Marcoliani Milano
> White garment-dyed chinos by Brooks Brothers


Very sharp Gamma!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Adjudicator

Sanders playboys in snuff


----------



## Ivygrad71

Sebago Docksides in Horween leather!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mjo_1

I like the color on those Sebagos. My classic brown Sperrys are on their last leg, and I'd like to try something a little lighter next go around.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Thanks! I like the lighter shade myself. 


mjo_1 said:


> I like the color on those Sebagos. My classic brown Sperrys are on their last leg, and I'd like to try something a little lighter next go around.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> Thanks! I like the lighter shade myself.


Agreed on the lighter shade - a nice, less common, variation on a classic - and that is one mighty fine looking Oriental.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed on the lighter shade - a nice, less common, variation on a classic - and that is one mighty fine looking Oriental.


Thanks FadingFast! That rug is pretty old too..at least 25 years old. Still in great shape.


----------



## Steel Rim

Snuff


----------



## Takai

Alden LHS #8 Shell, and new Brooks Socks


----------



## Takai

Probably my least trad shoes, but thought why not

Belvedere, Kid skin, and Ostrich leg leather. New Brooks OTC Merino socks.


----------



## Topsider

Takai said:


> Probably my least trad shoes, but thought why not


Think again.


----------



## Uncle Bill

A nice pair of brown AE McNeil Longwings.


----------



## vwguy

Takai said:


> Probably my least trad shoes, but thought why not
> 
> Belvedere, Kid skin, and Ostrich leg leather. New Brooks OTC Merino socks.


No...burn them 

Brian


----------



## Takai

Something a bit more trad to make up for yesterday.

AE Nashua, would have been boat shoes to complete my beach bum look for the day, but mine are currently in pieces.


----------



## conductor

Great day to break out the LHS!


----------



## L-feld

Ivygrad71 said:


> Sebago Docksides in Horween leather!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


My wife asked if the rug is a sultanabad.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

conductor said:


> Great day to break out the LHS!


Are those 986's? The vamp looks really long for the LHS.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today, a nice pair of 15 year old Burgundy Sabego Beefroll Penny Loafers.


----------



## tigerpac

Maiden voyage of AE bourbon mora 2.0's


----------



## TGuns

tigerpac said:


> Maiden voyage of AE bourbon mora 2.0's


Very nice


----------



## Watchman

AE Brown Shell Dundee....chocolate and Carmel swirling goodness


----------



## conductor

FLCracka said:


> Are those 986's? The vamp looks really long for the LHS.


Nope. They're the LHS. I had to chose between a 12 A and a 13 A. I went with 12 A for a snugger fit and they've molded (stretched) to fit my feet a bit. My feet are quite long and narrow. If i had to do it again I'd go with the 13A and add a non-slip pad in the heel if needed. Next time. In any case, they're super comfy and I love the look of the leather, but your eye was right in telling you they've lost a bit of their iconic LHS shape. Here is a link to what they looked like on the first wearing.


----------



## Takai

Today was more mud and dust so the Winnetkas came out, man do I love these loafers.


----------



## Uncle Bill

AE Strands today.


----------



## Adjudicator

Takai said:


> Alden LHS #8 Shell, and new Brooks Socks


beautiful


----------



## FLMike

conductor said:


> Nope. They're the LHS. I had to chose between a 12 A and a 13 A. I went with 12 A for a snugger fit and they've molded (stretched) to fit my feet a bit. My feet are quite long and narrow. If i had to do it again I'd go with the 13A and add a non-slip pad in the heel if needed. Next time. In any case, they're super comfy and I love the look of the leather, but your eye was right in telling you they've lost a bit of their iconic LHS shape. Here is a link to what they looked like on the first wearing.


986 (Alden) = Leisure Hand Sewn (LHS)


----------



## conductor

FLCracka said:


> 986 (Alden) = Leisure Hand Sewn (LHS)


Well shoot. Not the number I have in mine (BB unlined versions), but there you go.


----------



## zeppacoustic

olive AE Neumok

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piqué

zeppacoustic said:


> olive AE Neumok


I have these shoes in blue and in red, and the olive is certainly on my must purchase list. Great shoes - I really love them. I bet if you straight laced them they'd look even better. :biggrin:


----------



## FLMike

conductor said:


> Well shoot. Not the number I have in mine (BB unlined versions), but there you go.


Yeah, BB uses different numbers. Gorgeous shoes, by the way.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Very casual! Spent the day on the bus and getting it setup. 
Vans Classics in white 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

Ivygrad71 said:


> Very casual! Spent the day on the bus and getting it setup.
> Vans Classics in white
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. A rare siting of Van's _Canvas Authentics_ in the wild! Though I've been a Keds Champion guy for more than 50 years, seeing those Vans is a treat. Vans soles are slightly thicker than the Keds, giving them a more masculine look than the Unisex look of the Champions. Nice choice!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Billax said:


> Wow. A rare siting of Van's _Canvas Authentics_ in the wild! Though I've been a Keds Champion guy for more than 50 years, seeing those Vans is a treat. Vans soles are slightly thicker than the Keds, giving them a more masculine look than the Unisex look of the Champions. Nice choice!


Thank you.


----------



## imme

Black Cole Haan Hudson. They're comfy!


----------



## L-feld

These loafers are fresh from recrafting at Rancourt. They came back looking brand new! Unfortunately, they also came back alittle snug, but Cxl is pretty pliable. If they aren't a perfect fit by the end of the day, I may drop them off at the cobbler for a little stretching.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Piqué

L-feld said:


> These loafers are fresh from recrafting at Rancourt. They came back looking brand new! Unfortunately, they also came back alittle snug, but Cxl is pretty pliable. If they aren't a perfect fit by the end of the day, I may drop them off at the cobbler for a little stretching.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Great shoes! I have to get a pair at some point.


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS for Brooks Brothers:


----------



## Walter Denton

Brooks Brothers by Rancourt







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eagle2250

My footwear for the day are my whiskey shell Alden, made for BB, LHS Penny Loafers. The unlined version of the LHS is surprisingly pliable anf forgiving on the feet, for shoes made from an equine's a**! LOL.


----------



## L-feld

AE Naples



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Vans soles are slightly thicker than the Keds, giving them a more masculine look than the Unisex look of the Champions. Nice choice!


How do those compare to the Sperry Striper?


----------



## zeppacoustic

AE Randolph

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpac

Can we coordinate a little better next time guys? I missed the memo about having to wear loafers


----------



## Odradek

tigerpac said:


> Can we coordinate a little better next time guys? I missed the memo about having to wear loafers


No loafers here.

Wearing my Loake Asquiths today.


----------



## zeppacoustic

nice day in nyc. Sperrys

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Great Shoes


Odradek said:


> No loafers here.
> 
> Wearing my Loake Asquiths today.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I'm wearing a pair of grey chukkas today. :biggrin:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looks good enough to convince me, this day, to
pull on the Alden Sand Suede Chukkas, fitted with the ever-so-comfortable plantation crepe soles. The feel on the foot is almost like wearing no shoes at all and walking on a cloud. Kudos to Alden on a superior execution of this classic design! :thumbs-up:


----------



## rswearing

Bass saddles. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardofrancisco

rswearing said:


> Bass saddles.


They're from Bass? Hmm... I think I should drop by the local Bass store soon. I like them. My only worry is how fast they might crease.


----------



## rswearing

I've had mixed results with bass. For 40 bucks on zappos I was willing to give them a chance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## zeppacoustic

more Bass action. $50 on sale








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpac

Glad to have you back Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

tigerpac said:


> Glad to have you back Mac!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

+1 on once again seeing Mac's shoes. Always has been one of the high points of dropping by.


----------



## mcarthur

Bandit44 said:


> +1 on once again seeing Mac's shoes. Always has been one of the high points of dropping by.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ct
cashmere otc


----------



## Takai

Today was a sad day, I wore my LHS, and unfortunately my ankle holster socks that my other half gave me for valentines day has finally developed a hole in the heel 

I really do have very little luck with socks.


----------



## conductor

I've posted these before, but it's a different day!


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> I've posted these before, but it's a different day!


nephew,
nice looking bb ptb


----------



## Greenshirt

Beautiful footwear !

Here's mine for today - Alden Chukka Dark Brown Suede


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear choice are my Alden #8 shell LHS's. Six years in service and they look like new! Ya just gotta love that shell cordovan.


----------



## mcarthur

Greenshirt said:


> Beautiful footwear !
> 
> Here's mine for today - Alden Chukka Dark Brown Suede


good looking suede chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Watchman

lbv2k said:


> Very very nice Watchman


Thank you very much Sir!


----------



## lbv2k

AE McClain in black. Should have gotten this in Merlot then. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my Alden sand suede chukkas, fitted with those "oh-so-comfortable" plantation crepe soles!


----------



## tigerpac

Was raining this morning so I broke out some no 8 shell!


----------



## mcarthur

Watchman said:


> Alden Wingtip Boots in Color 8 with Commando Sole :cool2:


nephew,
nice looking boots


----------



## ricardofrancisco

It's Friday so I'm dressed casually today.


----------



## lbv2k

Happy Friday. AE Malvern boot




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstein54

Cordovan C&J Cavendish 
Navy OTC


----------



## mcarthur

king tassel
argyles otc


----------



## tigerpac

AE Mora 2.0 in Bourbon


----------



## Watchman

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> nice looking boots


Thanks Uncle Mac!


----------



## Watchman

mcarthur said:


> king tassel
> argyles otc


Uncle Mac,

Are those from BB or Alden stock model?

Thanks!


----------



## Watchman

*Carmina Cognac Shell Full Brogue Oxfords*

Inside:










Outside:










:cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

@watchman: love the variations in color (indoor vs outdoor) on these carmina shortwings!

Btw - this is by far my favorite thread on AAAC (and the bane of my wallet!)


----------



## Watchman

sleepyinsanfran said:


> @watchman: love the variations in color (indoor vs outdoor) on these carmina shortwings!
> 
> Btw - this is by far my favorite thread on AAAC (and the bane of my wallet!)


Thank you very much. Their is quite the story behind the color of these.

And yes, this is a great thread. My only reserve is that more men do not post shoe pics more often.

Thanks again!


----------



## Odradek

Lovely sunny day so the Herring Henleys came out of the box.


----------



## Watchman

Hello Gentlemen! Really enjoying my footwear today!

Alden 9015 Cordovans

Inside:










Outside:


----------



## mcarthur

Watchman said:


> Uncle Mac,
> 
> Are those from BB or Alden stock model?
> 
> Thanks!


nephew,
alden stock model


----------



## mcarthur

Watchman said:


> Hello Gentlemen! Really enjoying my footwear today!
> 
> Alden 9015 Cordovans
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside:


nephew,
looking good in your ct


----------



## mcarthur

king ct
argyles otc


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

@odradek : Nice spectators! I've been looking for a pair with less contrast between tones, and these might be it!

@uncle mac - lovely colors on those captoes!

I'm wearing a pair of AE patriot shell loafers. They've been unworn for a long time, so they'll need some cycles of buffing to get back to their old shine
(pic below, dont know how to get the picture to show on a larger scale.)


----------



## lbv2k

Watchman said:


> Hello Gentlemen! Really enjoying my footwear today!
> 
> Alden 9015 Cordovans
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside:


Watchman, this is simply stunning. Just wonderful


----------



## lbv2k

mcarthur said:


> king ct
> argyles otc


This is very nice uncle


----------



## mcarthur

lbv2k said:


> This is very nice uncle


nephew,
thank you


----------



## Watchman

mcarthur said:


> king ct
> argyles otc


You know what they say Uncle Mac....Great Minds Think Alike! 










Same Shoes on the same day!

I cannot wait until mine get that patina like yours Uncle Mac!

What a classic Alden design!!! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Watchman

sleepyinsanfran said:


> @odradek : Nice spectators! I've been looking for a pair with less contrast between tones, and these might be it!
> 
> @uncle mac - lovely colors on those captoes!
> 
> I'm wearing a pair of AE patriot shell loafers. They've been unworn for a long time, so they'll need some cycles of buffing to get back to their old shine
> (pic below, dont know how to get the picture to show on a larger scale.)


Great looking shells my friend, wear in good health!


----------



## Watchman

lbv2k said:


> Watchman, this is simply stunning. Just wonderful


Thank you very much Sir!


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

Watchman said:


> Great looking shells my friend, wear in good health!


Thank you sir! It was indeed your exhortation a few posts ago that got me to fish out the camera and contribute to this thread


----------



## ricardofrancisco

It's a busy Monday and I'm on my feet all day so it's brown captoes on rubber soles for me.


----------



## lbv2k

AE Augusta in walnut




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadoman

As a new member here, it's nice to page through this thread and see that many of you appreciate a shoe with some wear on it. 

No camera access , but I'm in a well worn pair of Allen Edmond Tassel Kilties.


----------



## Watchman

lbv2k said:


> AE Augusta in walnut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting design, first time I have seen it. Quite unique. Enjoy them my friend!

Dare to be Different. :cool2:


----------



## lbv2k

Watchman said:


> Very interesting design, first time I have seen it. Quite unique. Enjoy them my friend!
> 
> Dare to be Different. :cool2:


Thanks watchman. Its one of the discontinued models at AE. I really love it especially the walnut color


----------



## mcarthur

cigar tassel
argyles otc


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I'll be walking a lot today again and since we have wet weather, I'm wearing a pair of rubber soled bluchers.


----------



## lbv2k

AE park Avenue in Merlot




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpac

Trickers acron Stow Boots - w/ newly applied sole guard and taps


----------



## Watchman

tigerpac said:


> Trickers acron Stow Boots - w/ newly applied sole guard and taps


Wow Tiger!

Those are incredible!

How would you say the construction is?

Thanks!


----------



## Watchman

lbv2k said:


> AE park Avenue in Merlot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are a classic color and design!

Staples that hold together a classic mens wardrobe!

Wear them in good health my friend!


----------



## lbv2k

Watchman said:


> Those are a classic color and design!
> 
> Staples that hold together a classic mens wardrobe!
> 
> Wear them in good health my friend!


Thank you very much Watchman. You guys (I mean you, RogerP, Justonemore and the good uncle) are an inspiration when it comes to shoes. I am always wowed beyond words even when I don't post a response.
I Know I am *many many *levels behind, but that's okay for me


----------



## tigerpac

In re the Trickers: Thank you my friend!

The construction is fantastic, very clean welt and excellent overall attention to detail. Some stateside shoemakers can learn a thing or two


----------



## Watchman

lbv2k said:


> Thank you very much Watchman. You guys (I mean you, RogerP, Justonemore and the good uncle) are an inspiration when it comes to shoes. I am always wowed beyond words even when I don't post a response.
> I Know I am *many many *levels behind, but that's okay for me


Thank you very much. And yes, this forum is a great resource for many things.

Most of all, ENJOY your shoes my friend!


----------



## Watchman

tigerpac said:


> In re the Trickers: Thank you my friend!
> 
> The construction is fantastic, very clean welt and excellent overall attention to detail. Some stateside shoemakers can learn a thing or two


That is good news, I am still so bummed out about the Group MTO....

And yes, the Europeans are definitely superior shoe makers!


----------



## tigerpac

Trying to think of a stock model to order through Richard to use my deposit - not a bad task


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

tigerpac said:


> In re the Trickers: Thank you my friend!
> 
> The construction is fantastic, very clean welt and excellent overall attention to detail. Some stateside shoemakers can learn a thing or two


+1 for Trickers' : the construction and attention to detail in the finishing is top notch- of the pairs I have purchased (and returned all but one!) I coudlnt stop admiring the supple calf and the lack of a single loose stitch or badly finished welt! unfortunately their lasts don't fit me so well - so I've reverted to AE and some Aldens


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

Thinking of finally wearing a pair of Antique-finished ET Wright Masters monkstraps for the evening. Excuse the fluffy socks - my feet have lost weight apparently


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen, meet my workhorses!

AE McNeil in burgundy cordovan with Commando Soles:

Inside:










Outside:










Commando Soles:


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Watchman

sleepyinsanfran said:


> Thinking of finally wearing a pair of Antique-finished ET Wright Masters monkstraps for the evening. Excuse the fluffy socks - my feet have lost weight apparently


Very cool kicks! :cool2:

I need to get myself some Monks for sure.


----------



## Watchman

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap
> argyles otc


Great Shoes Uncle Mac!


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

Watchman said:


> Very cool kicks! :cool2:
> 
> I need to get myself some Monks for sure.


Thank you! Among slip ons, I find them easier to get a good fit in, compared to pennies in which every model poses a sizing challenge.

Dig your burgundy mcneils with lug soles - did you have the mini-lug soles added by a cobbler? I cant find any AE cordovan makeups with them

Uncle mac - lovely ravello loafers!


----------



## Watchman

sleepyinsanfran said:


> Thank you! Among slip ons, I find them easier to get a good fit in, compared to pennies in which every model poses a sizing challenge.
> 
> Dig your burgundy mcneils with lug soles - did you have the mini-lug soles added by a cobbler? I cant find any AE cordovan makeups with them
> 
> Uncle mac - lovely ravello loafers!


Yes Sir,

The Vibram Lug Soles were added shortly after purchase by a very competent cobbler!

These are quite the heavy duty shoes!

I feel as if I could; "Kick the jaw off of a bull dog" with these! :biggrin:


----------



## lbv2k

Watchman said:


> Gentlemen, meet my workhorses!
> 
> AE McNeil in burgundy cordovan with Commando Soles:
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside:
> 
> Commando Soles:


Nice one watchman. In your words, "cool kicks".

I have the calf version of McNeil in burgundy and its by far one of the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. This cordovan version is a thing to behold.


----------



## lbv2k

sleepyinsanfran said:


> Thinking of finally wearing a pair of Antique-finished ET Wright Masters monkstraps for the evening. Excuse the fluffy socks - my feet have lost weight apparently


Nice monks sleepyinsanfran


----------



## lbv2k

mcarthur said:


> ravello full strap
> argyles otc


Very nice uncle Mac


----------



## tigerpac

AE Fairgate in Black Shell Cordovan


----------



## lbv2k

AE fifth avenue in brown calf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman

Good Afternoon Gentlemen!

Alden Color 8 Perforated Cap Toe Boot

Inside:










Outside:


----------



## tigerpac

^What last is that?


----------



## Watchman

tigerpac said:


> ^What last is that?


Barrie. It is a bit bulbous I know, but actually works out for these boots well. IMHO

This is a very unique pair, in that it has a flat welt and 270 degree stitching.


----------



## tigerpac

Was going to guess barrie, it looks good without being really bulbous like the trubalance (which is super comfy but round)


----------



## Watchman

tigerpac said:


> Was going to guess barrie, it looks good without being really bulbous like the trubalance (which is super comfy but round)


Tiger,

When we gonna see those new Carmina's again?

Those things are incredible!!! :cool2:


----------



## tigerpac

Trying to wait out the bad weather. While I love #8 shell in the rain I'm not sure how the whiskey handles it, any experience there?


----------



## mcarthur

lbv2k said:


> Very nice uncle Mac


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

king monks
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, it is absolutely heartwarming to bring up this thread each day and be able to look forward to your pictorial offerings, for our mutual benefit. It is great having you back!


----------



## Watchman

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend, it is absolutely heartwarming to bring up this thread each day and be able to look forward to your pictorial offerings, for our mutual benefit. It is great having you back!


Yes Sir!

Uncle Mac is always batting a 1000!!!


----------



## tigerpac

Little by little I am breaking in these shell beasts

Carmina 922 in Saddle/Whiskey shell


----------



## Watchman

tigerpac said:


> Little by little I am breaking in these shell beasts
> 
> Carmina 922 in Saddle/Whiskey shell


WOW...I forgot how INCREDIBLE those things look Tiger....you should definitely try to keep them if you can.


----------



## a.ashley

First post to this thread, and sans camera so I am unable to share an image of the ted baker brown oxfords getting me through this summer day.


----------



## RT-Bone

Sperry Gold Cup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbv2k

AE Byron




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend, it is absolutely heartwarming to bring up this thread each day and be able to look forward to your pictorial offerings, for our mutual benefit. It is great having you back!


nephew,
you are the best!


----------



## mcarthur

lbv2k said:


> AE Byron
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nephew,
nice looking cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

king nst
argyles otc


----------



## lbv2k

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> nice looking cap toes


Thank you uncle !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Watchman

Carmina Saddle Cordovan Short Wings:

Inside:










Outside:


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs
> argyles otc


I am drooling over these! Outstanding!!


----------



## Yodan731

Are they still making the Cigar Shell LHS? I haven't seen them anywhere in quite awhile.


----------



## nstein54

AE Shelton
Just came in today!


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

nstein54 said:


> AE Shelton
> Just came in today!


They look great! Congratulations on the acquisition!

Since they are balmorals you might want to lace them flat across instead of an up-and-under criss-cross (which tends to leave ridge marks on the quarters after a while).


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

Watchman said:


> Carmina Saddle Cordovan Short Wings:
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside:


ahh those beauts again  Thank you for sharing! At this rate I might have to finally venture into lighter shell !


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs
> argyles otc


Lovely cigar LHS uncle mac!


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

beat-up randolph pennies with chinos for a casual evening (dunno why the chinos are riding up like that in the pic)


----------



## Watchman

Alden Unlined LHS for BB in Color 8:

Inside:










Outside:


----------



## Watchman

sleepyinsanfran said:


> ahh those beauts again  Thank you for sharing! At this rate I might have to finally venture into lighter shell !


Yes Sir. Thank you again. I have this particular model (Carmina 922) in 2 different shades of Cordovan, the above Saddle and also Cognac as well. That fact may attribute to what seems like many pics of the same shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Watchman, you tease(!), those LHS's of yours are seductively handsome!


----------



## Watchman

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Watchman, you tease(!), those LHS's of yours are seductively handsome!


Thank you Sir!

I hope you like them...I bought them at your recommendation!


----------



## Watchman

Allen Edmonds Brown Cordovan Dundee's:

Inside:










Outside:


----------



## Danny Boy

My work shoes: Clark Norse wings.


----------



## lbv2k

Watchman said:


> Allen Edmonds Brown Cordovan Dundee's:
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside:


Superb !!!


----------



## mcarthur

black CT
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Watchman

Brown Cordovan Strands:


----------



## conductor

Ready to go for an eight A.M. job interview- fingers crossed!


----------



## ytc

good luck


----------



## mcarthur

conductor said:


> Ready to go for an eight A.M. job interview- fingers crossed!


nephew,
good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

king straight tip
cashmere otc


----------



## mcarthur

9741
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## imme

How do you polish your contrast-stitched loafers without getting polish on the stitching?


----------



## Reuben

imme said:


> How do you polish your contrast-stitched loafers without getting polish on the stitching?


They're shell, he doesn't use polish on them.

Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


----------



## mcarthur

king full strap
argyles otc


----------



## imme

Reuben said:


> They're shell, he doesn't use polish on them.
> 
> Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


Ah, my mistake. How would you polish non-shell contrast-stitched loafers?


----------



## Reuben

imme said:


> Ah, my mistake. How would you polish non-shell contrast-stitched loafers?


I'd use a neutral wax polish and apply a pigmented creme polish carefully and only on the spots needed.

Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


----------



## ricardofrancisco

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


Oh wow... I want a pair now. This pair is just lovely.


----------



## mcarthur

ricardofrancisco said:


> Oh wow... I want a pair now. This pair is just lovely.


thank you


----------



## meister

tigerpac said:


> Peal & Co for BB suedes today.


Look like Stetson Saratogas from the 50s/60s. Fantastic!


----------



## orange fury

Don't post here often, but today:



Cole Haan Ascot II's with RL argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ct boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Reuben

Breaking in a pair of nearly-new Florsheim imperial PTB:


----------



## mcarthur

snuff suede ptb
argyles otc


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Are these Grensons?

And sorry but what does PTB stand for?


----------



## lbv2k

Allen Edmonds Hale




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> snuff suede ptb
> argyles otc


As always, your shoes are looking great, Uncle Mac. Your pictorial example for today has me thinking "Alden Snuff Suedes for Church services this AM. Have a great day, Sir!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> As always, your shoes are looking great, Uncle Mac. Your pictorial example for today has me thinking "Alden Snuff Suedes for Church services this AM. Have a great day, Sir!


nephew,
thank you
what did you wear to church services


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey nst
argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> what did you wear to church services


Why thank you for asking, my friend. I ended up pairing Alden, unlined, snuff suede chukkas with my green/white (or perhaps it's lime/white) seersucker. Comfortable wardrobing choices for a summer Sunday morning!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Why thank you for asking, my friend. I ended up pairing Alden, unlined, snuff suede chukkas with my green/white (or perhaps it's lime/white) seersucker. Comfortable wardrobing choices for a summer Sunday morning!


sounds good to me


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## orange fury

New Cole Haan bit loafers:


----------



## mcarthur

orange fury said:


> New Cole Haan bit loafers:


wear only in good health


----------



## mcarthur

king nst
argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez

Got these in today, and couldn't resist.










Alden LWB Specs
BB Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

king nst boot
argyles otc


----------



## partyof6

Vass antique cognac austerity brogues


----------



## gamma68

Dmontez said:


> Got these in today, and couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden LWB Specs
> BB Argyles OTC


Those are great! Looks like a pair I own. Love them!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king nst saddle
argyles otc


----------



## partyof6

Vass med brown suede Budapest Oxford.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

partyof6 said:


> Vass med brown suede Budapest Oxford.


I love the shape of the last.


----------



## gyasih

Vass shoes are wonderful, congrats.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## partyof6

ricardofrancisco said:


> I love the shape of the last.





gyasih said:


> Vass shoes are wonderful, congrats.


Thank you, gentlemen! These are on the F last and are extremely comfortable.


----------



## partyof6

mcarthur said:


> cigar lwb
> argyles otc


Great combo, unc. I didn't think any color could beat a king LWB, but that cigar just may have changed my mind.


----------



## Dmontez

I know I posted these recently, but they have quickly become my favorite shoe, not just summer shoe, but favorite shoe in general.


----------



## partyof6

Dmontez said:


> I know I posted these recently, but they have quickly become my favorite shoe, not just summer shoe, but favorite shoe in general.


For good reason...those are awesome. They look brand new.


----------



## aldenshaft

Hello All, first time posting to the boards. Pleasure to meet you all.

I'd like to share a photo of my old color 8 LWBs. Found these on an online auction site a while back and is wearing them for the first time in maybe 3 years. Needs major recrafting. Good day, everyone!


----------



## mcarthur

partyof6 said:


> Great combo, unc. I didn't think any color could beat a king LWB, but that cigar just may have changed my mind.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

aldenshaft said:


> Hello All, first time posting to the boards. Pleasure to meet you all.
> 
> I'd like to share a photo of my old color 8 LWBs. Found these on an online auction site a while back and is wearing them for the first time in maybe 3 years. Needs major recrafting. Good day, everyone!


welcome to the forum


----------



## Bandit44

Nice!


Reuben said:


> Breaking in a pair of nearly-new Florsheim imperial PTB:


----------



## Bandit44

Old pic, but I've recently rediscovered my Strawfuts. These breezy spectators really beat the heat.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed they do and yours are looking great...almost brand new. Your picture has convinced me to pull out my brown on brown AE Strawfuts to wear today! I have not yet worn them this calendar year. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sskim3

chocolate suede with chromexcel leather from Quoddy... seemed appropriate to show them here.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Bandit44 said:


> Old pic, but I've recently rediscovered my Strawfuts. These breezy spectators really beat the heat.


These are discontinued?


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## L-feld

You can do anything but lay off of my blue suede shoes.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Sperry Topsider Billfish 3 eye Boat shoe in Tan today while running around. 

When I go to dinner tonight, I'll be wearing FootJoy Tassel loafers in Black.


----------



## mcarthur

black tassels
argyles otc


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I changed my mind about the Tassel loafers.

Went with Ralph Lauren Polo loafers. I'm still not sure if they are purple labels.

They were made in Italy. But, I'm not sure that is definitive that they are Purple label. 
Im still not sure if I am uploading picture correctly.








[/URL]


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Pappa

Grinnnnn Uncle, ya lost your tassels!!! Wonderful stuff without them.


----------



## seeplusplus

That blinding shine is a sight to behold!! :thumbs-up:



mcarthur said:


> ravello lhs
> argyles otc


----------



## partyof6

Maiden voyage. Enzo Bonafe


----------



## Watchman

partyof6 said:


> Maiden voyage. Enzo Bonafe


WOW.....

That's the only word to describe these....


----------



## mcarthur

Pappa said:


> Grinnnnn Uncle, ya lost your tassels!!! Wonderful stuff without them.


nephew,
thank you
always good to see you post


----------



## mcarthur

seeplusplus said:


> That blinding shine is a sight to behold!! :thumbs-up:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

partyof6 said:


> Maiden voyage. Enzo Bonafe


nephew,
wear only in good health


----------



## partyof6

Watchman said:


> WOW.....
> 
> That's the only word to describe these....





mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> wear only in good health


Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## mcarthur

king lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Nobleprofessor

mcarthur said:


> king lwb
> argyles otc


Holy buckets! Those are spectacular! I have owned and sold over 100 pair of longwing wingtips. But, those are incredible! I'm not familiar with King?


----------



## mcarthur

Nobleprofessor said:


> Holy buckets! Those are spectacular! I have owned and sold over 100 pair of longwing wingtips. But, those are incredible! I'm not familiar with King?


nephew,
thank you
color 8 is the king of shell cordovan


----------



## Nobleprofessor

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> color 8 is the king of shell cordovan


Who is the maker of those beauties?


----------



## mcarthur

Nobleprofessor said:


> Who is the maker of those beauties?


nephew,
alden shoe company


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

Yes indeed, although I believe there are still a few linen and leather Strawfuts floating around.


ricardofrancisco said:


> These are discontinued?


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Fading Fast

Nobleprofessor said:


> Holy buckets! Those are spectacular! I have owned and sold over 100 pair of longwing wingtips. But, those are incredible! I'm not familiar with King?


+1, my God those are gorgeous.


----------



## aldenshaft

mcarthur said:


> cigar ptb
> argyles otc


Love the cigar shell, mcarthur. I asked Alden awhile back if they can do an MTO in that color in a size 14E, but they said they didn't. Maybe I'll ask again to see if they changed their stocking policies.


----------



## mcarthur

Fading Fast said:


> +1, my God those are gorgeous.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I'm going outdoors later so I'm wearing a pair of boots with lug soles today.


----------



## mcarthur

aldenshaft said:


> Love the cigar shell, mcarthur. I asked Alden awhile back if they can do an MTO in that color in a size 14E, but they said they didn't. Maybe I'll ask again to see if they changed their stocking policies.


thank you
at this time Alden has a moratorium on custom orders. you reside in the SF area, I would visit aldensf and talk to Jim Smith the manager


----------



## Reuben

ricardofrancisco said:


> These are discontinued?


Check AE's seconds list, I know they've got the brown leather/creme linen version available in a 10D and they may have others as well.


----------



## partyof6

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> I would recommend our forum member Alex Kabbaz and his website- customshirt1.com


Thank you. I will check out his site.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I couldn't decide what to wear today. This is my progression: 

Bally Penny loafers 



J&M Aristocraft Genuine Crocodile Tassel loafers (I don't get to wear these very often) 



Brooks Brothers plain Toe Oxford (I'm not sure who made these) Alden? 



And my final option

Bass Weejuns Black Penny loafers



I decided to go with the Weejuns.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Pebble grain wingtips 

(With solid black socks because I ran out of argyles)


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Still thinking about the boots:


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## gumprop1

Allen Edmonds


----------



## MarineDad

Great looking shoes and argyles. What shirt pattern are you all wearing that will not clash with the socks?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassel
argyles otc


----------



## Odin

Alden LHS


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Cole Haan Penny Loafers (which I keep unpolished because I like the look of these loafers as sort of distressed and relaxed)


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit
argyles otc


----------



## Nobleprofessor

After a long day of continuing legal education, chasing ambulances and clients, it's time to put on my Sperry Madras Boat shoes. 




They are sun faded, but comfortable.


----------



## Odin




----------



## racebannon

Ferragamo wingtips


----------



## Nobleprofessor

racebannon said:


> Ferragamo wingtips


No picture


----------



## mcarthur

king monk
argyles otc


----------



## gumprop1

LL Bean Moc's


----------



## mcarthur

king wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## Odin

Alden 684


----------



## Odin

AE Grayson


----------



## mcarthur

king ct boot
argyles otc


----------



## ricardofrancisco

mcarthur said:


> king monk
> argyles otc


Would these be Aldens?


----------



## mcarthur

ricardofrancisco said:


> Would these be Aldens?


nephew,
they are alden model 954


----------



## partyof6

Vass medium brown suede in full sunlight
https://s96.photobucket.com/user/it...s suede wingtip/IMG_0235_zps417480d0.jpg.html


----------



## partyof6

same shoe in the shade
https://s96.photobucket.com/user/it...s suede wingtip/IMG_0234_zps0a5e71bc.jpg.html


----------



## mcarthur

partyof6 said:


> Vass medium brown suede in full sunlight
> https://s96.photobucket.com/user/it...s suede wingtip/IMG_0235_zps417480d0.jpg.html


nephew,
nice combo


----------



## mcarthur

snuff suede ptb
argyles otc


----------



## partyof6

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> nice combo


Uncle, thank you. I'm loving your snuff PTBs. One of my favorite Alden models.


----------



## mcarthur

partyof6 said:


> Uncle, thank you. I'm loving your snuff PTBs. One of my favorite Alden models.


nephew, thank you


----------



## mcarthur

black lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Odin




----------



## mcarthur

Odin said:


>


nephew, looking good


----------



## partyof6

Odin said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Odin

mcarthur said:


> nephew, looking good


Thank you.


----------



## Odin

partyof6 said:


> Awesome!


Thank you.


----------



## mcarthur

black wt
argyles otc


----------



## Odin

AE today


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


Holy cuffs, Uncle! Those 2 incher's?


----------



## Duvel

Breaking in my LLB Blucher Mocs.


----------



## eagle2250

^^At once, habdsome and very comfortable looking Mocs. Enjoy them! 

My choice of footwear for the day are a pair of well loved and once re-crafted AE MacNeils...that, at this point, are about as pliable and comfortable o the foot as those LL Bean Mocs will soon become!


----------



## darkmark

I assume those have a camp sole. How long through the year will you wear those?

Reason I ask, I always assumed this was a "summer" shoe.



Duvel said:


> Breaking in my LLB Blucher Mocs.


----------



## Reuben

Darkmark, blucher mocs like those are fine as 4-season shoes because they work well when worn with socks. Boat shoes, however, are best limited to warmer weather because they look fairly gooberish with socks.


----------



## darkmark

By boat shoe, do you mean two eyelets or fewer?

3 or more eyelets and you're good to go all year?

This is great news as I have a brand new pair of Rancourt blucher mocs that haven't been out of their box yet. I was going to save these until next year, but not any more.



Reuben said:


> Darkmark, blucher mocs like those are fine as 4-season shoes because they work well when worn with socks. Boat shoes, however, are best limited to warmer weather because they look fairly gooberish with socks.


----------



## Reuben

Typically, yes. Also camp sole instead of a boat sole.


----------



## Duvel

darkmark, in my opinion, they're good for any season. However, to me, the laces and the saddle color seem to tie them to autumn in particular.


----------



## L-feld

Watchman said:


> Carmina 922 in Saddle Cordovan:


Those are:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

First day out wearing my new Loake Hyde boots.
Tweed trousers courtesy of Monocle.


----------



## Billax

I liked the Cavanaugh loafers when they first showed up on Allen Edmond's website. Liked the shape, liked the revived clean Walnut color, liked the price. So I ordered a pair for myself. I liked 'em! My experience was unlike my ordering a pair of Patriots at a similar time in their Allen Edmonds lifecycle. Anyhow, here are a couple of pix:



















For inexplicable reasons, I'm a fan of Tan shoes. So are Sons #2 and #3. About a week after I got my Tan Cavanaughs. I liked them so much I offered up a free pair to both younger Sons. Both of them felt the price was right and jumped at my offer. They've got theirs now, and they, too, think they're terrific! Separate from the color weakness we all have for Tan shoes, they fit well, the leather is of terrific quality and the last is perfect for all of us. Highly recommended in any color!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> I liked the Cavanaugh loafers when they first showed up on Allen Edmond's website. Liked the shape, liked the revived clean Walnut color, liked the price. So I ordered a pair for myself. I liked 'em! My experience was unlike my ordering a pair of Patriots at a similar time in their Allen Edmonds lifecycle. Anyhow, here are a couple of pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For inexplicable reasons, I'm a fan of Tan shoes. So are Sons #2 and #3. About a week after I got my Tan Cavanaughs. I liked them so much I offered up a free pair to both younger Sons. Both of them felt the price was right and jumped at my offer. They've got theirs now, and they, too, think they're terrific! Separate from the color weakness we all have for Tan shoes, they fit well, the leather is of terrific quality and the last is perfect for all of us. Highly recommended in any color!


Billax, glad to hear the great review. I just placed an order for a pair of the dark brown earlier this week!

There is a 4 week wait, but I am eager to see them. I am a fan of the pinch penny and this is a weejun-esque shoe in my opinion. I find my tan weejuns very versatile. I actually wear them more often than my burgundy loafers. This is partially why I chose the dark brown. I hope to turn to them often. If I like them that tan pair will be in my future.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Wholecut slip-ons today.


----------



## Watchman

L-feld said:


> Those are:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!


----------



## ytc

Reuben said:


> Special line, I have a pair in loden green I'm wearing right now. Gilt had a bunch of them for a while but I don't know if they still do.


They do. $169.


----------



## Roycru

Wore Allen-Edmonds Brown Grain Kiowas today. (Yes, I'm wearing white socks.)


----------



## conductor

Odradek said:


> First day out wearing my new Loake Hyde boots.
> Tweed trousers courtesy of Monocle.


Very nice boots and trousers! Great look.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Loake Aldwych, Shaver? Coincidentally, I was wearing mine (in the same brown) yesterday.


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ Loake Aldwych, Shaver? Coincidentally, I was wearing mine (in the same brown) yesterday.


You got it. 

I have recently acquired a new-fangled smartphone device and I believe I may have the flash function set as 'on' which has obliterated much of the richness of the colour. I'll get the hang of the wretched thing if it kills me.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Shaver said:


> You got it.
> 
> I have recently acquired a new-fangled smartphone device and I believe I may have the flash function set as 'on' which has obliterated much of the richness of the colour. I'll get the hang of the wretched thing if it kills me.


An Apple or Android device? On Android,launch the Camera app. Whilst in Camera app, tap the icon with the lightning bolt with the letter A in proximity. Then tap "flash off".


----------



## Shaver

Shoe City Thinker said:


> An Apple or Android device? On Android,launch the Camera app. Whilst in Camera app, tap the icon with the lightning bolt with the letter A in proximity. Then tap "flash off".


ummm...it's a Samsung Galaxy. Still, I prodded at the screen near a lightning bolt and that seems to have done the trick. Thank you.

Now I need to figure out how to stop it making a horrible loud imitation of a shutter sound.......


----------



## Shaver




----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, indeed, Shaver! I must add these to the short list of footwear that I wish to acquire.


----------



## jimw

Made for Hitchcock by Sebago. They are VERY solidly built, and a great buy for those with wide feet.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb, argyles otc


----------



## Nobleprofessor

mcarthur said:


> whiskey ptb, argyles otc


UNCLE MAC! It had been so long since I saw one of your posts on here, I was getting concerned!

By the way, those are gorgeous PTBs!


----------



## mcarthur

Nobleprofessor said:


> UNCLE MAC! It had been so long since I saw one of your posts on here, I was getting concerned!
> 
> By the way, those are gorgeous PTBs!


nephew, thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb, argyles otc


----------



## Owlbass

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb, argyles otc


Shoes look outstanding! What is brand and material of the socks?


----------



## mcarthur

Owlbass said:


> Shoes look outstanding! What is brand and material of the socks?


thank you, marcoliani merino wool 80% and nylon 20%


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap, argyles otc


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CH bits, forget where I bought the socks, LE cords:


----------



## zeppacoustic

AE Gobi in snuff suede, Peter Christian moleskins


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

mcarthur said:


> ravello ptb, argyles otc


The whiskey shell was nice but these are spectacular shoes.


----------



## Howard

My black Nunn Bush shoes.


----------



## Bandit44

Cold and rainy Saturday here in Charlotte. Couldn't make it go without my Bean Boots.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Greats royale


----------



## Topsider

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Greats royale


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Okay, is this better?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Howard said:


> My black Nunn Bush shoes.


I'm not going to criticize your choice of footwear. But, do you think this forum is the place to show off these shoes as your choice of footwear? I mean who is your audience?


----------



## WipitDC

J&M Cellini bit loafers (made in Italy)


----------



## mcarthur

king cap toe boot, argyles otc


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WipitDC said:


> J&M Cellini bit loafers (made in Italy)


i really like the cellini line. There are some really nice shoes in that line.


----------



## WipitDC

Thanks, Noble. I picked this pair up on ebay for around $20. They needed to be resoled, but I am very happy!


----------



## Watchman

Carmina 531

Cognac Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Blucher


----------



## yoshi

AE Patriots Shell #8


----------



## eagle2250

FLCracka said:


> AE Polo


Very handsome pair of saddle shoes, my friend. For some reason I find the uni-hued versions to be much more appealing than those versions featuring the contrasting saddle pieces. Does Alden or AE currently offer a uni-hued burgundy/#8 shell version (without unattractive metal eyelets as part and parcel of the design)?


----------



## yoshi

eagle2250 said:


> Does. Alden or AE currently offer a uni-hued burgundy/#8 shell version (without unattractive metal eyelets as part and parcel of the design)?


A fairly beautiful pair of shoes: https://www.aldenshop.com/Store/DrawProducts.aspx?CategoryID=48&ParentID=94&PageID=&Action

don't hesitate to download the eBay Cashback Sidebar to get up to 5% cashback on ebay purchase
Cashback eBay Purchases


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thank you sir for that prompt response. Those are indeed very handsome!


----------



## orange fury

WipitDC said:


> J&M Cellini bit loafers (made in Italy)


Unrelated to the thread, but I love the pants.


----------



## mcarthur

Watchman said:


> Carmina 531
> 
> Cognac Shell Cordovan Plain Toe Blucher


nephew, good looking ptb


----------



## mcarthur

yoshi said:


> AE Patriots Shell #8


nephew, good looking combo


----------



## mcarthur

king monk, cashmere otc


----------



## WipitDC

Thank you, OF! Worn with a camel hair sport coat that day.



orange fury said:


> Unrelated to the thread, but I love the pants.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

We are having a nice break from the cold here in Kansas. So, back to Loafers

Paul Stuart "The Mark" loafer


----------



## yoshi

Cross-post from the WAYWT thread:










Alden 561


----------



## mcarthur

yoshi said:


> Cross-post from the WAYWT thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden 561


your tassels could use a liitle mac luv


----------



## mcarthur

brown horse bit loafer, cashmere otc


----------



## zeppacoustic

AE Neumok.


----------



## tocqueville

Galoshes.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Cheap Bostonian Flexlites which were purchased at $40. I really like how they're so light on the feet.


----------



## Dave

halbydurzell said:


> $4 handmade thermal socks from the general store down the street. This truly is "living free", New Hampshire. Well, living low cost.


No shoes to go with those socks?


----------



## mhardy

Yoshi, those Florsheim imperials are great! Are they new or vintage?


----------



## rswearing

My sweet wife got me these Frye Company shoes for Christmas. I wore them Christmas day and they were just about the most uncomfortable things ever. Gave them another try today, and they suddenly broke in this morning and are now just crazy comfortable. Light and springy.

Digging the Frye's.


----------



## Bbonez

Wearing my first pair of Allen Edmonds. Black Park Avenues, there is a slight pinch on the outside just in front of the heel. After two hours of wearing them it is becoming less noticeable.


----------



## zeppacoustic

^ They look good!


----------



## Bbonez

Picture came out terrible, I keep getting errors when posting quality pictures "file to large "


Bbonez said:


> Wearing my first pair of Allen Edmonds. Black Park Avenues, there is a slight pinch on the outside just in front of the heel. After two hours of wearing them it is becoming less noticeable.
> View attachment 13762


----------



## Dmontez

Bbonez said:


> Picture came out terrible, I keep getting errors when posting quality pictures "file to large "


best possible way to post pictures is to upload them to a website like photobucket, and then copy and paste the image code into the reply box.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Jeffrey West square toe chukkas. I was young and foolish once and thought square toes were "cool."


----------



## Walter Denton

Vintage Johnston and Murphy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordgrover

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Allen Edmonds McAllister burgundy calf


An interesting knot - can't work out how to tie it and it's not on Ian's knot site: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/knots.htm

A how-to would be good.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Very interesting site, thanks for sharing. Some of them look like they're worth trying. What you see in the pic is nothing sophisticated, it's a standard shoelace knot doubled twice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Florsheim Imperial penny loafers for today.


----------



## nycs10011

I have my Florsheim Imperials on too


----------



## Dave

vintage Bean Bluchers with Wigwam hiking socks


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Cheap green plain toe bluchers for Friday.


----------



## mjo_1

Probably my favorite pair.
Alden for BB snuff suede.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

mjo_1 said:


> Probably my favorite pair.
> Alden for BB snuff suede.


These are really good looking shoes! I like tassels but I just find it hard to maintain them. Here's mine today - a pair of Clarks dollace.


----------



## fred johnson

Nice Pennies, too bad no longer available. I would but them in a heartbeat.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of rubber soled boots for walking.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Nobleprofessor said:


> vintage Florsheim Shell Cordovan LWB


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## zeppacoustic

mjo_1 said:


> Alden chromexcel PTB


Sick shoes.


----------



## conductor

Got these from Monocle on the exchange - jut wearing them
in the house right now and dreaming of summer. By AE


----------



## Reuben

The devil's loafer today, with a nice pair of embroiduroys.


----------



## Monocle

conductor said:


> Got these from Monocle on the exchange - jut wearing them
> in the house right now and dreaming of summer. By AE


Those look fantastic. If my eyes are not deceiving me, I find no tan buck option at AE right now. Can this be right? Was the Orlean in particular a poor seller? Correct me if I'm wrong please.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of black suede monk straps.


----------



## FLMike

Alden 684's


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of burnished captoe oxfords.


----------



## FLMike

^I'm curious, what make are those? That is some very interesting burnishing.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you! I do love my vintage Florsheim LWBs!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> The devil's loafer today, with a nice pair of embroiduroys.


Now, I really want a pair of suede tassel loafers! Those are great! 
Why are they the devil's loafers? I don't get it.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> Now, I really want a pair of suede tassel loafers! Those are great!
> Why are they the devil's loafers? I don't get it.


Alden's tassel in snuff suede is model #666


----------



## ricardofrancisco

FLCracka said:


> ^I'm curious, what make are those? That is some very interesting burnishing.


I bought them from Pedro Del Hiero and they're made in Spain. I can imagine a company made it for them but I have no clue as to which one it might be. They feel pretty solid and easy on the feet.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Alden's tassel in snuff suede is model #666


Ah, I get it now. Thanks.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

On the topic of Tassel loafers, here is what I am wearing today: Allen Edmonds Cody



I would guess most would NOT consider these as TRAD as the Alden style. Frankly, I am not sure I like them. They do have a lot going on. I also have the same pair in Chili brown and they are better looking.


----------



## CLTesquire

Alden medallion perf captoes in burgundy calf:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Alden For Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers:


----------



## Reuben

LL Bean's 100th anniversary edition of their Maine Hunting shoe, same thing I've worn five days out of seven for the past two or three weeks. :/


----------



## Fading Fast

conductor said:


> Got these from Monocle on the exchange - jut wearing them
> in the house right now and dreaming of summer. By AE


I love that you are "just wearing them in the house right now and dreaming of summer" Good for you - fun thing to do.

Rueben, I love the anniversary Bean boots - that red sole is awesome.


----------



## Bama87

Thrifted AE MacNeils. First wear....well by me.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Bama87 said:


> Thrifted AE MacNeils. First wear....well by me.


Gorgeous shoes! Great color and a great thrift find.


----------



## Bama87

Thank you. There are still a few dull looking spots in the creases. Will have some Saphir Renovateur and a buffing cloth on the way soon. Give them some more love.


----------



## Shaver

These shoes are just shy of a full year a year old, are worn at least once a week, have been back to Barkers for a re-sole, and have _never_ been polished.


----------



## lbv2k

AE McClain in Brown burnished


----------



## SlideGuitarist

lbv2k said:


> AE McClain in Brown burnished
> View attachment 14176


Thank you! That is actually a much more attractive shot than the one on AE's website, in which the foreshortening makes them look too chunky. The shell versions above are also very nice.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Cross post from the What are you wearing thread



Johnston Murphy Aristocraft Burgundy Wingtips


----------



## CLTesquire

AE McAllisters in brown burnished. They received the complete Saphir treatment a couple weekends ago


----------



## hillsboro

Hey everyone - first post! I've been reading the forum for a little while now, and I thought I would join one of my favorite threads.

Polo golf cords + alden LHS color 8.


----------



## Watchman

Alden 9015:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Watchman said:


> Alden 9015:


wow, great shine on those. Great shoes too


----------



## CLTesquire

C&J with the Saphir shine


----------



## fred johnson

JM Durst Saddles, sorry about the less than clear picture.


----------



## lordgrover

Shaver said:


> These shoes are just shy of a full year a year old, are worn at least once a week, have been back to Barkers for a re-sole, and have _never_ been polished.
> 
> View attachment 14164


Any particular reason or just don't have the need?
I quite enjoy getting out the valet box, cleaning & polishing my shoes. Quite therapeutic.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Paul Stuart The Mark Loafer


----------



## lordgrover

Loake Naylor


----------



## Watchman

I know that lighter colored shoes with darker colored trousers are not as favored on AAAC.

Normally, I don't do it either.

But, check these out:










^^^Alden Whiskey Cordovan Plain Toe Blucher


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Cross post from What are you wearing

These are older Cole Haans. I think everyone agrees that Cole Haan has really declined in recent years. But, I was surprised how well these have held up. I really keep them just because of the color. You might not be able to tell in this picture, but they are a really interesting brownish burgundy color. Cole Haan called it Mahogany. It was discontinued after a short run. I think most people don't know whether to treat it like brown or a cordovan-like burgundy. 

I'm not usually a fan of brown shoes with grey, but I know a lot of you guys are. I actually do like it in this case.


----------



## Dave

8" Bean boots with Woolrich socks


----------



## FLMike

Sperry Top-Sider Authentic Originals


----------



## Duvel

As I mentioned elsewhere, I love my Authentic Orginal 2-Eye Sperry Topsiders Boat Shoes, in the one and only true color for such a shoe, the original brown. Question: Do you wear them with socks ever? As I'm not a shorts kind of guy, I sometimes wear mine with chinos and I'm always torn about whether or not to wear a light pair of socks. Yes? No?


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> As I mentioned elsewhere, I love my Topsiders. Question: Do you wear them with socks ever? As I'm not a shorts kind of guy, I sometimes wear mine with chinos and I'm always torn about whether or not to wear a light pair of socks. Yes? No?


Duvel, I have never worn mine with socks. I think that would feel strange to me, even if I was wearing them with long pants. Though, I'm not a big sock wearer in general....mostly just to work and with athletic shoes.


----------



## FLMike

hillsboro said:


> Hey everyone - first post! I've been reading the forum for a little while now, and I thought I would join one of my favorite threads.
> 
> Polo golf cords + alden LHS color 8.


Solid first post, hillsboro. Beautiful LHS!


----------



## Duvel

You don't wear socks in general?! Seriously? That would feel to me like not wearing underwear.



FLCracka said:


> Duvel, I have never worn mine with socks. I think that would feel strange to me, even if I was wearing them with long pants. Though, I'm not a big sock wearer in general....mostly just to work and with athletic shoes.


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> You don't wear socks in general?! Seriously? That would feel to me like not wearing underwear.


. . . should I be wearing that?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Sitting on the deck on a sunny cool day.

Sperry Topsiders, Levi's and a RL polo shirt. Simple but relaxing.


----------



## conductor




----------



## fred johnson

Conductor,
Love the Black saddles, very under rated combination in my book. I do have a pair which see special occasion usage.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for BB Color 8:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Beautiful!



Steel Rim said:


> Alden for BB Color 8:


----------



## FLMike

^Agree with YSR. Awesome, Steel Rim!


----------



## katch

*Fantastic!*



Steel Rim said:


> Alden for BB Color 8:


^^ I never tire of seeing Color 8. I have the same on today. What is your sizing ?


----------



## Steel Rim

katch said:


> ^^ I never tire of seeing Color 8. I have the same on today. What is your sizing ?


Agree with YSR. Awesome, Steel Rim!

Thank you all. I'm a 10.5 D in this tasseled Aberdeen, but an 11D in an Aberdeen blucher.

Today, Color 8 yet again, lined Alden LHS:


----------



## katch

Steel Rim said:


> Agree with YSR. Awesome, Steel Rim!
> 
> Thank you all. I'm a 10.5 D in this tasseled Aberdeen, but an 11D in an Aberdeen blucher.
> 
> Today, Color 8 yet again, lined Alden LHS:


I've got these on the way from the bay. Probably going to need an insole though


----------



## lordgrover

An article I found interesting and enlightening on British shoemakers: The Rise Of Men's British-Made Shoes.


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Agree with YSR. Awesome, Steel Rim!
> 
> Thank you all. I'm a 10.5 D in this tasseled Aberdeen, but an 11D in an Aberdeen blucher.
> 
> Today, Color 8 yet again, lined Alden LHS:


Again, beautiful. What size do you wear in the LHS?


----------



## nbj08

Unsure if this thread is strictly for trad footwear, but I was so proud of my new shoes taking their maiden voyage into the wild today that I wanted to share:










Black wax-infused AE McTavish.


----------



## fred johnson

lordgrover said:


> An article I found interesting and enlightening on British shoemakers: The Rise Of Men's British-Made Shoes.


You were right, interesting and enlightening; thanks for the link and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steel Rim

FLCracka said:


> Again, beautiful. What size do you wear in the LHS?


I'm 10.5 D in the Shell LHS but I've recently purchased an Alpine Grain LHS in 11 D on eBay and use a leather insole...

Thanks! I love these, and am embarrassed to say for how many years I've worn them (not this pair, though)...


----------



## HOOT

Do they still offer the LHS in alpine grain?


----------



## fred johnson

Steel Rim said:


> I'm 10.5 D in the Shell LHS but I've recently purchased an Alpine Grain LHS in 11 D on eBay and use a leather insole...
> 
> Thanks! I love these, and am embarrassed to say for how many years I've worn them (not this pair, though)...


That is one damn fine pair of loafers, I can actually see myself buying a pair if that grain is still available.


----------



## Steel Rim

fred johnson said:


> That is one damn fine pair of loafers, I can actually see myself buying a pair if that grain is still available.


This is a great model, for which I have been searching years. I think The Shoe Mart is thinking of carrying a similar one again. Good luck!


----------



## katch

Black Shell Florsheim Imperials


----------



## gumprop1

Merell's


----------



## eagle2250

Aurlander Camp Moccasins...the design inspiration for today's Weejuns! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Excellent all around, as usual, guys.

v Florsheim Royal Imperials from a bygone era.


----------



## Watchman

Maiden Voyage:










Bill's Poplins and Alden Whiskey LWB


----------



## fred johnson

Bean Signature Mocs, Target Argyles, M1's


----------



## Watchman

Natural Shell Cordovan Allen Edmond's Strands:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Watchman, you have some beautiful shoes! But you know that...

I'm having Easter dinner at my in-laws' house tomorrow. No one will be particularly dressed up. My choices are these walnut Kenwood loafers and these brand new oxblood Cavanaughs (close in shape to the LHS, I believe, and recommended by Billax). I recommend the latter for anyone whose toes feel pinched. The Kenwoods have slightly darkened (partly because I had to clean them thoroughly after spilling spaghetti sauce on them). Should I prefer the oxblood shoes with darker trousers, or am I splitting hairs over casual shoes?


----------



## Watchman

SlideGuitarist said:


> Watchman, you have some beautiful shoes! But you know that...
> 
> I'm having Easter dinner at my in-laws' house tomorrow. No one will be particularly dressed up. My choices are these walnut Kenwood loafers and these brand new oxblood Cavanaughs (close in shape to the LHS, I believe, and recommended by Billax). I recommend the latter for anyone whose toes feel pinched. The Kenwoods have slightly darkened (partly because I had to clean them thoroughly after spilling spaghetti sauce on them). Should I prefer the oxblood shoes with darker trousers, or am I splitting hairs over casual shoes?


I actually prefer the walnut in this instance.

But, you must decide my friend.


----------



## lordgrover

Today, I am mostly wearing these chickens...


----------



## FLMike

AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Alden #563 Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers I think its interesting how the color has mellowed to this brownish burgundy. I really like it, but sometimes I miss the deeper burgundy color, too.


----------



## katch

I hear you! The cool thing is when it's time for a recraft you get the deep burgundy back



Nobleprofessor said:


> Alden #563 Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers I think its interesting how the color has mellowed to this brownish burgundy. I really like it, but sometimes I miss the deeper burgundy color, too.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Yesterday I had lunch in Georgetown (DC). New Jodox in "burnished saddle." I imagine these would go with almost any trousers but very light or very dark? Also, they seems a little too spiffy for chinos, but I'm interested to hear what others have to say.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

And today, for sitting on the couch and watching _GoT_, Allen-Edmonds Kenwood loafers. These are very good shoes for sitting. Unfortunately, with their lack of structure (i.e. no lining), high instep (loose on my already high instep!), wide heel, and narrowing toe, they're terrible for walking. I supinate (I set my foot down with the weight on the outside); I imagine they'd be bad if you pronate, as well. So _caveat emptor_ .


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> Yesterday I had lunch in Georgetown (DC). New Jodox in "burnished saddle." I imagine these would go with almost any trousers but very light or very dark? Also, they seems a little too spiffy for chinos, but I'm interested to hear what others have to say.


I regularly wear my cordovan Leeds with khakis. The Jodox have slightly more militaryish look due to the eyestays, so I can't see a problem wearing them with khakis either.



SlideGuitarist said:


> And today, for sitting on the couch and watching _GoT_, Allen-Edmonds Kenwood loafers. These are very good shoes for sitting. Unfortunately, with their lack of structure (i.e. no lining), high instep (loose on my already high instep!), wide heel, and narrowing toe, they're terrible for walking. I supinate (I set my foot down with the weight on the outside); I imagine they'd be bad if you pronate, as well. So _caveat emptor_ .


Have you tried tongue pads? If you swing by the AE store in the city, they will put some in for you. They make the vamp more snug and push your heel back into the counter. I need them for nearly all of my shoes, especially loafers, due to the pancake-like nature of my flat, wide feet.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> ...Have you tried tongue pads? If you swing by the AE store in the city, they will put some in for you. They make the vamp more snug and push your heel back into the counter. I need them for nearly all of my shoes, especially loafers, due to the pancake-like nature of my flat, wide feet.


Yep, I've already got tongue pads in these. Mind you, I like these loafers, but they've stretched out in every direction, even front to back, making them suitable for loafing, but not much more!

I don't have enough shoes to start splitting stylistic hairs, and intend to wear the Jodox with chinos, as I did the day I bought them.


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> Yep, I've already got tongue pads in these. Mind you, I like these loafers, but they've stretched out in every direction, even front to back, making them suitable for loafing, but not much more!


That's unfortunate. If you need a short term loafer fix, I really recommend the Sebago Trenton loafers. They are super flexible, which goes a long way for loafer comfort, and the removable insole allows for a lot more adjustment of fit. The vamp is probably a little tight for you, but the leather is unline and very pliable, so I would imagine it will stretch appropriately.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> That's unfortunate. If you need a short term loafer fix, I really recommend the Sebago Trenton loafers. They are super flexible, which goes a long way for loafer comfort, and the removable insole allows for a lot more adjustment of fit. The vamp is probably a little tight for you, but the leather is unlined and very pliable, so I would imagine it will stretch appropriately.


Well, I did open a thread on the subject here. My short-term solution is to settle for cheap CG loafers for knocking around (going to martial arts class, getting the mail, getting milk from the 7-11), and so on. At $54, Trentons would be a perfect choice for a shoe I expect not to keep for very long. Shell Aldens...probably a bad idea, even if they seem to fit when I try them on in the store.


----------



## FLMike

nbj08 said:


> Not to cast doubt on the quality of the shoes you received, but based on my dealings with that seller, I offer this disclosure.
> 
> First, everything he sells is stamped "no warranty." While AE will still recraft them, they will not offer a discount if something goes wrong and the shoes are destroyed, as they would if something went wrong during recrafting with firsts or seconds. They will simply return them to you.
> 
> Second, the two shoes I attemped to purchase from him had gashes that were not disclosed on the listing.
> 
> However, to his credit, he was easy to deal with for returns.
> 
> Just my $.02, for whatever it's worth.


I guess I got super lucky. My Strands were brand new, never worn, and blemish-free. The reason they were seconds? The inserts say McAllister instead of Strand. Which, no one will ever see, since the inserts will always be covered by either my feet or shoe trees! Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Bama87

nbj08 said:


> Not to cast doubt on the quality of the shoes you received, but based on my dealings with that seller, I offer this disclosure.
> 
> First, everything he sells is stamped "no warranty." While AE will still recraft them, they will not offer a discount if something goes wrong and the shoes are destroyed, as they would if something went wrong during recrafting with firsts or seconds. They will simply return them to you.
> 
> Second, the two shoes I attemped to purchase from him had gashes that were not disclosed on the listing.
> 
> However, to his credit, he was easy to deal with for returns.
> 
> Just my $.02, for whatever it's worth.


Good information here and nice to hear he was easy to deal with for returns.


----------



## Reuben

AE burgundy shell patriots


----------



## SuperTrad

Reuben, those are beautiful loafers, they are quite pricey at full retail. I would love to get my hands on a pair but I'm on a college students budget :/. Were they on sale when you got them?


----------



## Reuben

SuperTrad said:


> Reuben, those are beautiful loafers, they are quite pricey at full retail. I would love to get my hands on a pair but I'm on a college students budget :/. Were they on sale when you got them?


I'm operating on a college student's budget as well,and they were on quite the sale indeed. Including shipping they end up costing me $42 and some change:

This was the result of a poorly spelled listing, a decent bit of persistence and not a small amount of luck. I've been keeping an eye out for something like that for a couple years now and I happen to be a fairly common size to boot (heh, boot). While it's nowhere near as good a deal as that pair of loafers, this seller has literally thousands of pairs of Allen Edmonds and seems more than willing to cut some quite lucrative deals. I'd take a look at what he has listed and consider making an offer: https://www.ebay.com/sch/dabondo1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## SuperTrad

Reuben said:


> I'm operating on a college student's budget as well,and they were on quite the sale indeed. Including shipping they end up costing me $42 and some change:
> 
> This was the result of a poorly spelled listing, a decent bit of persistence and not a small amount of luck. I've been keeping an eye out for something like that for a couple years now and I happen to be a fairly common size to boot (heh, boot). While it's nowhere near as good a deal as that pair of loafers, this seller has literally thousands of pairs of Allen Edmonds and seems more than willing to cut some quite lucrative deals. I'd take a look at what he has listed and consider making an offer: https://www.ebay.com/sch/dabondo1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lordgrover

Some old favourites today.


----------



## mankson

lordgrover said:


> Some old favourites today.


Interesting lacing style - what's that called?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks for that link Reuben (and thanks to SuperTrad for inquiring)! You are a Super Mensch!


Reuben said:


> I'm operating on a college student's budget as well,and they were on quite the sale indeed. Including shipping they end up costing me $42 and some change:
> 
> This was the result of a poorly spelled listing, a decent bit of persistence and not a small amount of luck. I've been keeping an eye out for something like that for a couple years now and I happen to be a fairly common size to boot (heh, boot). While it's nowhere near as good a deal as that pair of loafers, this seller has literally thousands of pairs of Allen Edmonds and seems more than willing to cut some quite lucrative deals. I'd take a look at what he has listed and consider making an offer: https://www.ebay.com/sch/dabondo1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## FLMike




----------



## fred johnson

Seems to be a lot of blazers around so I thought I'd toss mine into the mix
Top: PRL unconstructed cashmere 3/2, darted blazer (4th button under the lapel for fastening at neck)
Press OCBD, Chipp tie
Bottom: M1's, Cole-Haan Pennies


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> Seems to be a lot of blazers around so I thought I'd toss mine into the mix
> Top: PRL unconstructed cashmere 3/2, darted blazer (4th button under the lapel for fastening at neck)
> Press OCBD, Chipp tie
> Bottom: M1's, Cole-Haan Pennies


Looks like you inadvertantly posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## fred johnson

FLCracka said:


> Looks like you inadvertantly posted in the wrong thread.


Yeah, I was in a hurry to attend a meeting and was not watching what I was doing and now can't seem to move it. Not the first time and, I'm sure, won't be the last time my old age rears its ancient head. Those are very nice loafers by the way and I really like the texture of those socks.


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> Yeah, I was in a hurry to attend a meeting and was not watching what I was doing and now can't seem to move it. Not the first time and, I'm sure, won't be the last time my old age rears its ancient head. Those are very nice loafers by the way and I really like the texture of those socks.


Hey, thanks a lot!


----------



## MythReindeer

AE Westbrook loafers (the name has since been given to boat shoes)
SmartWool compression socks
Unis chinos


----------



## Steel Rim

JM Weston 180:


----------



## Steel Rim

FLCracka said:


>


Great patina on those LHSs... Enjoy them!


----------



## lordgrover

mankson said:


> Interesting lacing style - what's that called?


Left right. I like to lace my shoes differently when I polish them. Some ideas here:https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/leftrightlacing.htm


----------



## mankson

lordgrover said:


> Left right. I like to lace my shoes differently when I polish them. Some ideas here:https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/leftrightlacing.htm


Thanks for that link!


----------



## SuperTrad

Can someone find me a pair of penny loafers for <$100 new or used thanks size 11.5-12


----------



## Serenus

Work to graduation yesterday at the University I work for...


----------



## Roycru

@Fading Fast

Asked my friend about the shoes that she wore on Sunday when we went out today. She said that she got them around ten years ago. Today she wore the white patent leather penny loafers that she got at Michael Kors on Sunday and I wore the same white bucs, but with blue laces and we went to Barney's to pick up another pair of shoes that she ordered on Sunday.


----------



## FLMike

AE 5th Ave


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Eastland tassel loafers. An older pair, made in Maine. Got a practically brand-new pair with box off eBay.
> 
> These are corrected grain, but they did absorb some Lexol and shoe cream and shined up a little, without an overly plastic feel.


I like those tassels very much, something clean and simple about them works for me.


----------



## Shaver

Gotta love them saddles!


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> @Fading Fast
> 
> Asked my friend about the shoes that she wore on Sunday when we went out today. She said that she got them around ten years ago. Today she wore the white patent leather penny loafers that she got at Michael Kors on Sunday and I wore the same white bucs, but with blue laces and we went to Barney's to pick up another pair of shoes that she ordered on Sunday.


Roycru - I just saw this - my apologies for the slow response. Thank you very much for checking with your friend. That was very nice of you to do. Sincerely, FF


----------



## MAD

Well, sorry to say that today, I am wearing sandals/flip flops. Won't horrify anyone with pictures. No, they are not AEs, but they are handmade Kino sandals from Key West


----------



## Rondazzle

MAD said:


> Well, sorry to say that today, I am wearing sandals/flip flops. Won't horrify anyone with pictures. No, they are not AEs, but they are handmade Kino sandals from Key West


Trad

Sent with a Stamp


----------



## TommyDawg

my new Jack Erwins. Falke socks.


----------



## sskim3

TommyDawg said:


> my new Jack Erwins. Falke socks.


Would love to know your thoughts on the jack erwins compared to other shoes in your collection. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Dmontez

not necessarily trad, but I absolutely love these Carmina Chukkas,

please disregard the wrinkles in the linen trousers. I sat cross legged with my son this morning.


----------



## Rondazzle

Reuben said:


>


Sharp looking loafers. Who makes them?

Sent with a Stamp


----------



## Reuben

Rondazzle said:


> Sharp looking loafers. Who makes them?
> 
> Sent with a Stamp


Allen Edmonds


----------



## Roycru

I'm wearing Allen-Edmonds Snuff Suede Neumoks today........


----------



## FelixTheFinn

I'll join everyone on the brown suede train:
Suede oxfords by Shoepassion


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Warren J Murphy

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

I went with brown brogue, an exceptionally comfortable pair of shoes. I hope you chaps approve.


----------



## Duvel

I am feeling terribly white in my Bass beef-rolled Weejuns today, but I make no apologies.


----------



## ran23

I wore Tan suede Rockports with my khakis today, Navy blazer, light blue OCBD, RT pale yellow tie.


----------



## Reuben

^ how about some pictures, guys? As for me, I wore these quoddy toast suede bluchers today:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## bloogy

Ensiferous:

Great look. Are those Rancourt Sherman mocs? If so, your thoughts please!

Thanks.


----------



## Ensiferous

bloogy said:


> Ensiferous:
> 
> Great look. Are those Rancourt Sherman mocs? If so, your thoughts please!
> 
> Thanks.


bloogy, thanks, and yes, you are correct.

I like them, and I think they are truly a great camp-moc, at least among the ones I have had.

TTS, I would say, if a touch snug, which is good for the type.

My single issue is that the dark brown is too dark for me; next pair will be in cognac, and I will gently darken them just a bit.


----------



## ran23

Johnston & Murphy Cognac Wingtips, can't seem to take them off, just bought them.


----------



## Duvel

To me, this simple, unpretentious, inexpensive shoe still is a prestige symbol today. It marks you as someone who appreciates the value of a classic. I don't even care that the leather looks a little plasticky out of the box these days--wear them, break them in, give them a little oil, and the plastic goes away with time.

Inspired by oxford cloth's example, I have been wearing my Weejuns almost exclusively this summer. I alternate between my beef-roll and my pinch strap. I frankly don't see a lot of difference between the two, although I tend to reserve the pinch strap for more conservative, dressier outfits, I guess.

In my humble opinion, nothing beats a simple pair of Weejuns, especially in the lazy, hazy days of summer.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> To me, this simple, unpretentious, inexpensive shoe still is a prestige symbol today. It marks you as someone who appreciates the value of a classic. I don't even care that the leather looks a little plasticky out of the box these days--wear them, break them in, give them a little oil, and the plastic goes away with time.
> 
> Inspired by oxford cloth's example, I have been wearing my Weejuns almost exclusively this summer. I alternate between my beef-roll and my pinch strap. I frankly don't see a lot of difference between the two, although I tend to reserve the pinch strap for more conservative, dressier outfits, I guess.
> 
> In my humble opinion, nothing beats a simple pair of Weejuns, especially in the lazy, hazy days of summer.


You said what I have wanted to say for quite a while.. thanks for the words.


----------



## dr.butcher

The first photo is a follow-up to this thread (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-trousers-help-with-the-socks&highlight=socks) where I asked for help finding socks to go with my new spectator shoes.

Thanks to everyone who helped out and here is my first attempt at a match:



The socks were bought online and are a tad too big as you can see from the wrinkles as well as the fact that the darker section that goes over my heel is visible. Still, I'm fairly happy with them. They are a cotton/silk mixture that feels lovely and is great in the hot Hong Kong weather.

And today something a little more tonal:



The spectators are Edward Green and the penny loafers are Crockett & Jones. Both trousers are BB and both pairs of socks are from Mes Chaussettes Rouges.


----------



## dr.butcher

The rain let up so I'm back to spectators today.


----------



## fred johnson

Doc,
that's a serious trouser, sock, shoe combination, please identify trousers for my personal curiosity.


----------



## dr.butcher

fred johnson said:


> Doc,
> that's a serious trouser, sock, shoe combination, please identify trousers for my personal curiosity.


Thanks mate. The trousers are Brooks Brothers. To be specific, they are the Elliot Fit Pleat-Front Lightweight Advantage Chinos.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## dr.butcher

Ensiferous said:


>


+1 smooth look.

What's the occasion? Heading to the office on the weekend or something more casual?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Ensiferous said:


>


Very good choice of camp-moc


----------



## stewartu

gamma68 said:


> Fresh out of the box--Rancourt Ranger Mocs:
> 
> They seem to fit nicely already, and the shoe bags that came with them are a nice touch.


These look great. If I may suggest, tie your laces the opposite direction so that the loops lie across the shoe instead of along the shoe and these shoes will look even better.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A pair of camp sole mocassins for today.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## CornoUltimo




----------



## MZWilson

Basic weejuns, Brooks socks




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CornoUltimo

[/URL][/IMG] Bass Turner Weejuns


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I'm wondering if I should just get some inexpensive Weejuns (on sale now at ghbass.com, people!) and wear them for running errands and hanging out, or keep these Oxblood Cavanaughs ($210) for work...or save my money for Aldens. I'm wearing socks just to see if these fit, before I scuff the soles on the pavement.



I'm WFH; definitely still madras weather:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Reuben said:


>


I like those socks (to say nothing of the loafers!): what are they?


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> I like those socks (to say nothing of the loafers!): what are they?


Goldtoe from a couple years back, nothing special.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Reuben said:


> Goldtoe from a couple years back, nothing special.


I like the mix of colors. I don't see those on their website anymore.


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> I like the mix of colors. I don't see those on their website anymore.


They probably don't offer them anymore then. I bought these a couple years back at an outlet.


----------



## Reuben

Football leather patriots, thanks YSR!


----------



## 2UFU

*Allen Edmonds Walnut Strand*

Allen Edmonds Walnut Strand


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Florsheim Imperial loafers 115 floors up


----------



## CornoUltimo

ricardofrancisco said:


> Florsheim Imperial loafers 115 floors up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice view! Not that the loafers aren't nice too. Are they relatively new, they look pretty unworn?


----------



## CornoUltimo

ricardofrancisco said:


> Florsheim Imperial loafers 115 floors up


 Nice view! Not that the loafers aren't great too. They look very similar to my Allen Edmonds penny loafers (except in black of course)


----------



## Duvel

Don't do it, man! There's still the next Brooks Brothers sale!



ricardofrancisco said:


> Florsheim Imperial loafers 115 floors up


----------



## clark_kent

ricardofrancisco said:


> Florsheim Imperial loafers 115 floors up


beautiful.....


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I just received these Bass Logans.. Not the most expensive shoe, but amazingly comfortable right out of the box and I quite like the look of them.


----------



## Fading Fast

⬆ Great looking shoes YSR. I love that flat red-brown (no idea if that is the right description) color - very classic, perfect for casual loafer wear. And I'm a big fan of the stitching. If you want to keep the stitching from disappearing, I'd use a cream not colored polish so that the laces don't get dyed by the colored polish (they will get darker with the cream, but at least you have a fighting chance).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

thanks for the advice! Care of leather is an area where I'm woefully lacking in skill. I'm currently focused on upping my shoe game a bit this year, so I'm going to try to learn as much about proper care as possible.



Fading Fast said:


> ⬆ Great looking shoes YSR. I love that flat red-brown (no idea if that is the right description) color - very classic, perfect for casual loafer wear. And I'm a big fan of the stitching. If you want to keep the stitching from disappearing, I'd use a cream not colored polish so that the laces don't get dyed by the colored polish (they will get darker with the cream, but at least you have a fighting chance).


----------



## Inigo02

Back in my Bean blucher mocs today. Next year at this time this shoe will be selling for hundreds on eBay and LL Bean will be way behind on production, following a fashion television show featuring leggy females in them. Mark my words.


----------



## Oldsport

Alden Cape Cod Full Strap Penny Loafers


----------



## mcarthur

king ptb boot 
merino wool argyle otc


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> king ptb boot
> merino wool argyle otc


A sight for sore eyes, this. Good to see you posting, Uncle!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.

It's been awhile...far too long, my friend. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Pappa

mcarthur said:


> king ptb boot
> merino wool argyle otc
> 
> Oh Wow Uncle, wonderful if not better! Ya do need to do more than try them on occasionally!! Dem boots were made for walking!!


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> A sight for sore eyes, this. Good to see you posting, Uncle!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.
> 
> It's been awhile...far too long, my friend. :thumbs-up:


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Pappa said:


> mcarthur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king ptb boot
> merino wool argyle otc
> 
> Oh Wow Uncle, wonderful if not better! Ya do need to do more than try them on occasionally!! Dem boots were made for walking!!
> 
> 
> 
> nephew,
> thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

king wt boot
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I've been loving these.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello st boot
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez

I promise the lack of break in my pants is not that extreme I just leaned over to snap this picture.

Bills
Argyles
whiskey shell cordovan


----------



## FLMike

Dmontez said:


> I promise the *break in my pants* *is not that extreme* I just leaned over to snap this picture.


Beautiful shoes, but, uh, extreme break in your pants? Sorry, I don't see any break at all! Quite the opposite!!


----------



## Shaver




----------



## SlideGuitarist

^ Very nice!


----------



## Dmontez

FLCracka said:


> Beautiful shoes, but, uh, extreme break in your pants? Sorry, I don't see any break at all! Quite the opposite!!


That is what I get for posting as I am getting ready for bed. What I meant was the "I promise the lack of break is not that extreme"


----------



## Steel Rim

Aurlandskoen:


----------



## ricardofrancisco




----------



## mcarthur

king six eyelet chukkas
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Mac, may I ask where those socks, and the previous pair, are from?

P.S. I'm gonna guess these: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/C...e-Socks-Cobalt-with-Light-Khaki-and-Blue.html


----------



## mcarthur

SlideGuitarist said:


> Mac, may I ask where those socks, and the previous pair, are from?
> 
> P.S. I'm gonna guess these: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/C...e-Socks-Cobalt-with-Light-Khaki-and-Blue.html


nephew,
they come from our own member alex at customshirt1.com
the argyle socks maker is marcoliani


----------



## mcarthur

SlideGuitarist said:


> Mac, may I ask where those socks, and the previous pair, are from?
> 
> P.S. I'm gonna guess these: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/C...e-Socks-Cobalt-with-Light-Khaki-and-Blue.html


nephew,
they come from our own member alex at customshirt1.com
the argyle socks maker is marcoliani


----------



## mcarthur

black ct boot
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Watchman

Sunday Best:










Alden 9015


----------



## mcarthur

Watchman said:


> Sunday Best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden 9015


nephew,
looking good


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> merino wool argyles otc


Love this.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for Brooks Brothers Short Wing Bal:


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Love this.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers Short Wing Bal:


nephew,
looking good


----------



## mcarthur

black wt boot
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> looking good


Thank you for your continued inspiration!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king wt boot
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS


----------



## mcarthur

king full strap
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

black tassel 
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs
> merino wool argyles otc


Drooling over these.


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Drooling over these.


nephew,
thank you
happy birthday to your oldest child


----------



## mcarthur

king nst boot
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar indy
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## gamma68

When looking at Mcarthur's pics, I can honestly say there isn't one pair of shoes (or socks) that I wouldn't love to own.

Here's my humble submission, from last weekend:



Rancourt Ranger Mocs


----------



## mcarthur

black lhs
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello six eyelets chukkas
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Dmontez

Uncle Mac, those are quite possibly the nicest chukkas I have ever seen.


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> Uncle Mac, those are quite possibly the nicest chukkas I have ever seen.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
Bills M1's, Target socks, Tommy Hillfiger Bucks


----------



## mcarthur

ravello nst monks
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## my19

fred johnson said:


> Today:
> Bills M1's, Target socks, Tommy Hillfiger Bucks


Hey, me, too. Well, not the Bill's, but the bucks and the Target argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

king nst saddle
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

black nst boots
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Alpine LHS


----------



## mcarthur

black st
merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Danny

mcarthur said:


> king lhs
> merino wool argyles otc


Is 'King' a color? I have never heard of that one. Never do Aldens look so nice as on Mac's posts. He should be an Alden spokesman, or spokes-feet.


----------



## mcarthur

Danny said:


> Is 'King' a color? I have never heard of that one. Never do Aldens look so nice as on Mac's posts. He should be an Alden spokesman, or spokes-feet.


nephew,
thank you
#8 is king


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Ditto


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Ditto


SR, your LHS seem to be taking on a bit of a two-tone characteristic, similar to Orgetorix's pair. I haven't noticed that on yours before now. Has it happened gradually since you've had them?


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Ditto


nephew,
looking good


----------



## mcarthur

king lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mhj

From last week, I was having issues posting images. Nettleton LWB in chocolate brown grain finish. I'll have to remember next time to wear them tan or brown pants and socks.

2015-10-27_08-15-47 by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## Steel Rim

My most comfortable


----------



## Steel Rim

FLCracka said:


> SR, your LHS seem to be taking on a bit of a two-tone characteristic, similar to Orgetorix's pair. I haven't noticed that on yours before now. Has it happened gradually since you've had them?


It must be the light or the angle of the photo. They do not have that "Orgetorix Effect" in person. Have posted a better photo. Many thanks.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello gunboats
argyles otc


----------



## Watchman

Walnut Cordovan Strands


----------



## mcarthur

king ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

black ct
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## zeppacoustic

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


Mcarthur- love your shoe collection. Where do you procure your argyles?


----------



## yoshi

First day wearing the flannels this fall.

Vintage Florsheim shell LWBs:


----------



## mcarthur

zeppacoustic said:


> Mcarthur- love your shoe collection. Where do you procure your argyles?


thank you
our forum member alex kabbaz at customshirt1.com


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

JM Weston 180 in box calf
Marcoliani cashmere OTC


----------



## mcarthur

king pt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Dave

My outfit as a whole wouldn't really be considered trad, but I did at least want to show off my new-to-me footwear, hence my post in this thread:





Red Wing Iron Rangers boots in amber harness (style 8111) worn with J. Crew camp socks


----------



## mcarthur

king lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## PapaD

Nothing fancy here. AE Leeds in brown shell.


----------



## shinebox

mcarthur said:


> king pt boot
> argyles otc


Love these !


----------



## mcarthur

shinebox said:


> Love these !


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Alpine Grain LHS


----------



## hedonist222

Berluti Andy in Demesures -tobacco. Venezia leather from 2013.

Zilli socks.

I like that the socks brightness adapt to my environment. In a boardroom, they're darker, in sunlight they're brighter.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs
> argyles otc


Uncle, these are gorgeous.


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Uncle, these are gorgeous.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I went over these old Florsheims (bought in 1998) a few days ago with Renomat (I'd gunked them up with shoe cream, before I understand what cordovan is), and then Saphir's cordovan cream. I wish I'd photographed these in sunlight, but I nonetheless wanted to share:


----------



## mcarthur

king monk
argyles otc


----------



## CornoUltimo

I went over these old Florsheims (bought in 1998) a few days ago with Renomat (I'd gunked them up with shoe cream, before I understand what cordovan is), and then Saphir's cordovan cream. I wish I'd photographed these in sunlight, but I nonetheless wanted to share:


Those look wonderful. Wear them in good health.


----------



## hedonist222

Yesterday 
Santoni wholecut & Zilli socks










Today
Berluti Andy in demesures
Bresciani socks


----------



## mcarthur

ravello tassels
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello full strap
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS


----------



## FLMike

Impressive display of shell on this page! I'm going to declass this thread for a moment with a brief dose of ******* trad. Red Wing 1155s on me, and Hunter boots on my better half.....


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Impressive display of shell on this page! I'm going to declass this thread for a moment with a brief dose of ******* trad. Red Wing 1155s on me, and Hunter boots on my better half.....


nephew,
watch out for the gators


----------



## mcarthur

dark brown suede ptb
argyles otc


----------



## hedonist222

Santoni
Bresciani socks


----------



## mcarthur

black lhs
argyles otc


----------



## CornoUltimo

Just some beat up AE penny loafers.


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> watch out for the gators


Thanks for the warning, Uncle, but the Seminoles took care of the Gators last night in the Swamp. I was there to witness the drubbing, and it was very sweet.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Sunday afternoon- Clarks Wallabees


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Thanks for the warning, Uncle, but the Seminoles took care of the Gators last night in the Swamp. I was there to witness the drubbing, and it was very sweet.


nephew,
glad to hear the good news


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Newly acquired AE Franciscan in walnut. Please excuse the jeans...very casual today!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar vtip
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


>


nephew,
good looking combo


----------



## mcarthur

cigar st boot
argyles otc


----------



## hedonist222

Santoni
Lanvin socks


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Never mind. Should have posted this question in a different thread!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Dave

Got 2 new pairs of Red Wing boots.

Today it was 1155s:



Yesterday it was 875s:


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey indy
argyles otc


----------



## hedonist222

Edited


----------



## FLMike

hedonist222 said:


> Santoni
> Bresciani


Trad?


----------



## hedonist222

FLCracka said:


> Trad?


Oops

Wrong forum section.


----------



## Reuben

Rancourt brown CXL Venetians on a crepe sole, with patagonia canvas trousers and sold-out J.Crew Factory Fair Isle socks


----------



## Ensiferous

Nothing else rides like Reltex Lactae Hevea crepe soles. Amazing material.



Reuben said:


> Rancourt brown CXL Venetians on a crepe sole, with patagonia canvas trousers and sold-out J.Crew Factory Fair Isle socks


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
Great to walk on and much more durable than plantation crepe! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

king st
argyles otc


----------



## Reuben

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mcarthur

horse bit loafer
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## CornoUltimo

Bass Weejuns, goldtoe socks, LLBean cords


----------



## hedonist222

Harry's of London
Bresciani socks


----------



## mcarthur

king lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mjo_1




----------



## mcarthur

snuff suede ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

black lhs
argyles otc


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^ Beautiful shoes, Uncle! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## mcarthur

SlideGuitarist said:


> ^^ Beautiful shoes, Uncle! And Merry Christmas!


nephew,
thank you
merry Christmas to you


----------



## hedonist222

Berluti Andy
Dunhill bumblebee - growing fond of it


----------



## mcarthur

suede monk
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

suede monk
argyles otc


----------



## SlideGuitarist

These are AE Fairgates, shell, that I landed for $175. Odd that there were no competing bids. They're sort of drab, I admit, and "bulbous" as some say, but hey, I have bulbous feet ("That's right, The Mascara Snake: fast and bulbous"). Would I have done better to save my pennies for more elegant suede bluchers?


----------



## hedonist222

Berluti
Brioni geometric pattern socks


----------



## hedonist222

Berluti
Bresciani socks


----------



## Pentheos

I suppose those are penny loafers...


----------



## FLMike

Pentheos said:


> I suppose those are penny loafers...


Yep. Almost mistook 'em for Weejuns.


----------



## Duvel

My word!



hedonist222 said:


> Berluti
> Bresciani socks


----------



## Watchman

SlideGuitarist said:


> These are AE Fairgates, shell, that I landed for $175. Odd that there were no competing bids. They're sort of drab, I admit, and "bulbous" as some say, but hey, I have bulbous feet ("That's right, The Mascara Snake: fast and bulbous"). Would I have done better to save my pennies for more elegant suede bluchers?


I know that the sleek Euro lasts are the thing right now, but these are indeed classics. In my stable, I have the sleek as well as the blobby and enjoy them all.

Wear in good health!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Classics indeed - there's a reason those look as great now as 50 years ago.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Watchman said:


> I know that the sleek Euro lasts are the thing right now, but these are indeed classics. In my stable, I have the sleek as well as the blobby and enjoy them all.
> 
> Wear in good health!


Thanks, Watchman and BrigadierCheape. I'll take that as a pat on the back. Are these really 50 years old? They were in absurdly good shape (only some water spots, oddly...but I don't even care), with some idiomatic fading. I put some Saphir cordovan cream on the vamp, reflexively, but a few minutes with a brush and they were ready for work. The photo doesn't do their sheen justice.

I assume the wider gap between the facings makes them slightly less elegant, so where do they rate on the formality scale? Can I wear them with corduroys (i.e. rougher, more casual trousers, which suggest brogues to me), wool flannels and tweed jacket, navy blazer and twill trousers?

Can I wear them with jeans? That's really what I want to know! :tongue2:


----------



## FLMike

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks, Watchman and BrigadierCheape. I'll take that as a pat on the back. Are these really 50 years old? They were in absurdly good shape (only some water spots, oddly...but I don't even care), with some idiomatic fading. I put some Saphir cordovan cream on the vamp, reflexively, but a few minutes with a brush and they were ready for work. The photo doesn't do their sheen justice.
> 
> I assume the wider gap between the facings makes them slightly less elegant, so where do they rate on the formality scale? Can I wear them with corduroys (i.e. rougher, more casual trousers, which suggest brogues to me), wool flannels and tweed jacket, navy blazer and twill trousers?
> 
> Can I wear them with jeans? That's really what I want to know! :tongue2:


I could be wrong about this, but I'm guessing that BC was referring to that style of shoe looking as good now as 50 years ago. I seriously doubt your actual shoes are that old. I guess they could be, but I don't see anything about the pic that would cause BC to think that.

I think they'd be fine for all the rigs you mentioned, with the exception of jeans. They're still too dressy for jeans, in my opinion. The only lace-ups I like with jeans are bucks, something with a moc toe (topsiders included), or boots (including chukka, desert, etc).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^ Totally kidding about the jeans (though I am in fact wearing jeans right now, so I'm not a hater), guys, but thanks for the advice!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

FLC is correct, I was referring to the style of the shoe in that 50 years ago you could likely find an identical pair. I wouldn't wear those with jeans either, but they are perfect for the heavier weight trousers you mentioned. Hardly anything looks better with grey flannels IMHO.


----------



## hedonist222

Berluti
Zilli


----------



## FLMike

The 1953.....


----------



## Tomas

mcarthur said:


> suede monk
> argyles otc


Mac, you can make argyle socks look good 
in everything !


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Brigadier Cheape said:


> FLC is correct, I was referring to the style of the shoe in that 50 years ago you could likely find an identical pair. I wouldn't wear those with jeans either, but they are perfect for the heavier weight trousers you mentioned. Hardly anything looks better with grey flannels IMHO.


I just took delivery of these flannel trousers: reverse pleats, 2" cuffs! I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Nice light shade of grey.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Nice light shade of grey.


This is the most luxurious thing I've ever bought. Any votes as to the next color? Charcoal? Dove gray (I'm not sure I'd wear that to work)? Tan? Olive?

The lustre of the wool picks up the direct sunlight. Here's outside in the parking lot, with shade:


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

I'm always a fan of olive, although charcoal might be more versatile.


----------



## tocqueville

*I picked these up in Santiago, Chile. Chilean-made, brand-name Sitrana. Comfy.

*


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A great looking pair of Chukkas. They look to be very comfortable on the foot. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sperry mocs made by Quoddy


----------



## sskim3

TheoProf said:


>


I like it and may steal the look but the post is in the wrong thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Last three days:

Midnight Navy Cornwallis (Monday and Tuesday):


Walnut McClains (today):


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday, burgundy AE Nathans:


----------



## orange fury

Bourbon AE Mora 2.0's:


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Allen Edmonds Walden (please excuse my translucent ankles haha!).


----------



## kendallr88

Yesterday- Clarks Bushacre



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

The Bushacres are, in my opinion, a better all around desert boot than the originals. I have a pair of originals in sand suede, and two pairs of Bushacres, one in sand suede and the other in nubuck like above.


----------



## Fading Fast

CSG said:


> The Bushacres are, in my opinion, a better all around desert boot than the originals. I have a pair of originals in sand suede, and two pairs of Bushacres, one in sand suede and the other in nubuck like above.


Hi, what is it you like better about the Bushacres vs the Original? Thank you.


----------



## Newlife2014

I really like these shoes.


Bridgers said:


> AE bourbon McAllisters with tap soles today, maiden voyage.


----------



## Newlife2014

I think the color and shine are mind blowing.


hedonist222 said:


> Berluti Andy
> Dunhill bumblebee - growing fond of it


----------



## Newlife2014

The color and shine are something I would enjoy wearing.



hedonist222 said:


> Santoni
> Bresciani socks


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Fading Fast said:


> Hi, what is it you like better about the Bushacres vs the Original? Thank you.


I own both the desert boots and Bushacres (as well as wallabies) and I feel the other way. The bushacres are fine, but when I wear them all I can think of is "I wish the soles were crepe". The bushacres sole simply is not as comfortable as the desert boots and to be honest, I don't like they way they look as much.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kendallr88

Unlined Cole Hann chukka









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Alden's making their debut.


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle Mac, it is great to see you posting again! Clearly you have been using the "Mac method" on those Alden boots...and it shows oh-so-well. :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Uncle Mac, it is great to see you posting again! Clearly you have been using the "Mac method" on those Alden boots...and it shows oh-so-well. :thumbs-up:


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## orange fury

Bridgers said:


> AE bourbon McAllisters with tap soles today, maiden voyage.


I have a pair of these (tap sole too) incoming- I can't wait. The bourbon looks fantastic with these, too bad they discontinued the color.



Fading Fast said:


> Hi, what is it you like better about the Bushacres vs the Original? Thank you.


I've been wanting a pair of bushacres over the original- for me, it comes down to the durability of the sole. The crepe is super comfortable (and arguably more traditional), but I prefer the durability of the rubber soles. I don't find the rubber to be significantly less comfortable than the crepe, so it's a trade off I would be willing to make personally


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I...I've been wanting a pair of bushacres over the original- for me, it comes down to the durability of the sole. The crepe is super comfortable (and arguably more traditional), but I prefer the durability of the rubber soles. I don't find the rubber to be significantly less comfortable than the crepe, so it's a trade off I would be willing to make personally


Thank you.

Interestingly, I can't find Bushacres on Clarks site. I can find them at Amazon and other sites, but not Clarks itself. Do you know if Clarks is still making them?


----------



## CSG

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Interestingly, I can't find Bushacres on Clarks site. I can find them at Amazon and other sites, but not Clarks itself. Do you know if Clarks is still making them?


I called Clark's about this and they said the Bushacres are meant for mall stores and the like. Why they aren't on the Clark's website is a puzzle.


----------



## Fading Fast

CSG said:


> I called Clark's about this and they said the Bushacres are meant for mall stores and the like. Why they aren't on the Clark's website is a puzzle.


That was very nice of you to do - thank you.

And it's not as if Clarks' website doesn't look like a mall-store's website: nothing upscale, special or inspiring there. Just put them on the site guys.

This is why Amazon - which has a large selection of Bushacres available - is leaving everyone in its dust.


----------



## Shaver

I have always considered the loafer to be a Summer shoe and we have splendid sunshine here today.


----------



## Shaver

The weatherman threatens a maximum of 35 degrees Celsius in Manchester today. 
As you will note, I am not sufficiently terrified to wear short trousers. :devil:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Shaver

These old Barker's have been worth every single penny, knackered as they are nowadays, on their fourth sole, but still, observe the lovely soft lustre shine which may yet be obtained:









The rich, deep patina after many years of treatment with Saphir polish, initially cognac but latterly mahogany:


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ There is no new clothing item I've ever enjoyed as much as a well-worn item of the same or better quality.


----------



## eagleman

Shaver said:


> These old Barker's have been worth every single penny, knackered as they are nowadays, on their fourth sole, but still, observe the lovely soft lustre shine which may yet be obtained:
> 
> View attachment 16333
> 
> 
> The rich, deep patina after many years of treatment with Saphir polish, initially cognac but latterly mahogany:
> 
> View attachment 16334


I am a long time listener but 1st time caller.....but I have to say that those shoes are absolutely amazing. Beautiful, timeless classics.


----------



## orange fury

Couple selections from the past few weeks.

Dark Chili AE Warwicks:


Bourbon AE McAllisters:


AE 1776's:


Walnut AE McClains:


Burgundy AE Nathans (today):


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king tassel
argyles otc


----------



## Shaver




----------



## mcarthur

king wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## CornoUltimo

Nettleton LWB and Targyles


----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## DCR

Ensiferous said:


>


Very nice. Alden?


----------



## Ensiferous

DCR said:


> Very nice. Alden?


DCR, thanks, they are vintage Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors. Miraculously, they are holding up and are in great condition with no deterioration, albeit with attentive care.

I also Have Alden 990 and AE Leeds, but the old Florsheims fit me better than either.

Usually I don't wear shell in hot weather, but I wanted a PTB and grabbed them reflexively, when I should have put on my Alden 95080 instead. ​


----------



## WillBarrett

Hanover longwings - in need of a good polishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

A few from the past few weeks.

Bourbon AE Strands:


Merlot AE McAllisters:


Dark Chili AE Warwicks:


Tan AE McTavish:


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, all four are really nice shoes - you're building a heck of a shoe wardrobe there. From the just-a-bit-different category, I really like the tan McTavich and their laces brings a youthful vibe to a classic.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, all four are really nice shoes - you're building a heck of a shoe wardrobe there. From the just-a-bit-different category, I really like the tan McTavich and their laces brings a youthful vibe to a classic.


thanks! Though I've had them for a couple months, this was actually my first time wearing the McTavish. Super comfortable shoe, I can see why it has such a following.

today's Cavanaughs:


----------



## Lord Elgin

Old and pre-owned Johnston and Murphy´s, which I picked up from ebay few years back. These are from the time JM still made their shoes in the US and quality was good. Perfect for my not-so-perfect feet. No attention needs to be paid to the not-so-rocking socks...:biggrin:


----------



## Tomas

I never know were to comment


----------



## Chouan

Sanders, "Cheam". Yesterday.


----------



## Chouan

Alfred Sargent, "Quorn". Today.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Whitehouse & Hardy shell longwings


----------



## fshguy

Gamma,
Those are great looking longwings. I was trying to decide the other day if red socks looked right with my burgundy (lighter that color 8) wingtips. I wear them with loafers all the time, but something just seemed off with the wingtip.


----------



## gamma68

fshguy said:


> Gamma,
> Those are great looking longwings. I was trying to decide the other day if red socks looked right with my burgundy (lighter that color 8) wingtips. I wear them with loafers all the time, but something just seemed off with the wingtip.


Thanks! The socks are red/geen/black cotton argyles.


----------



## YoungClayB




----------



## YoungClayB

Vintage Norm Thompson boot. Likely made by Danner in the 60s. Trying to decide whether or not to invest the ~$200 to get the midsoles and soles replaced on these. I think I'm gonna do it.


----------



## eagle2250

Today was the inaugural outing for my Rancourt Sherman Bison Mocs; chocolate Bison leather fitted with honey toned Lactae Hevea soles. After 8+ hours and the feet and having walked more than five miles, the dogs have yet to bark! Not bad for a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Shaver

It is rare that I acquire new shoes but recently obliged to retire a pair from my work rotation (having passed over the line from well worn to scruffy) I picked up this pair from Herring's Black Friday sale. They are the 'Lambeth' and represent my first purchase of Dainite soled footwear.


----------



## Langham

Very nice, Mr Shaver. That looks like one of Loake's lasts. How do you like the Dainite? I find rubber has more 'give' in it than leather - not necessarily a bad thing, and it wears very well.


----------



## Shaver

Thank you Mr L.

Cautious as I was of the rubber, having recently taken some advice from Barker customer service on the subject, I decided to give it a try. If it wears noticeably better than leather I may yet become a convert.


----------



## cincydavid

So Shaver, where is the line from well-worn to scruffy? I have several pairs of very comfortable shoes that are approaching scruffiness, but I hate to cull them from the herd.


----------



## Shaver

Being a frugal chap I shall doubtless get more use from the scruffy shoes (they are passable when freshly shined it's just that they will no longer hold that shine for long) but as pottering around at the weekend wear, not for work.

Unless of course my employers introduce a dress code which insists upon shabby shoes. :devil:


----------



## rmpmcdermott




----------



## eagle2250

Today, working around the house/yard, my Red Wing work shoes, fitted with the white (well they were once white) Christy wedge soles, are serving me well.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Some amazing footwear on this thread! Here is my humble contribution for today:

Quoddy chukkas, Uniqlo Fair Isle socks


----------



## Fading Fast

cat, rug, wood floor, shoes, socks and jeans. I like it all, and welcome. 

Particularly impressed with Uniqlo's sock as I wouldn't have thought of them doing something like that.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Fading Fast said:


> cat, rug, wood floor, shoes, socks and jeans. I like it all, and welcome.
> 
> Particularly impressed with Uniqlo's sock as I wouldn't have thought of them doing something like that.


Thank you!!


----------



## Watchman

Alden Ravello Chukkas:


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

Watchman said:


> Alden Ravello Chukkas:


:surprised: wow!


----------



## Langham

New Tricker's Bourtons, in rough-out. Of all their lasts, I think this is their best.


----------



## Shaver

^An image which volubly declares 'crisp English Winter'.

:beer:


----------



## Shaver

Watchman said:


> Alden Ravello Chukkas:


Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Reuben

Allen Edmonds First Ave boots are great for mucking about after church with the pup:


----------



## Watchman

Church's Burgundy Crup Grafton:










Happy Sunday!


----------



## mreams99

Allen Edmonds Nassau.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
How-oh-how did you manage such an incredible shine on a sharkskin shoe? Those are great looking shoes! :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250

Reuben said:


> Allen Edmonds First Ave boots are great for mucking about after church with the pup:


The look of love and devotion in your pup's eyes tells us so much about you. Over the years I've found our four legged friends to be some of the very best judges of human character. Nice boots, but a great picture! Nicely done, Sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## mreams99

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> How-oh-how did you manage such an incredible shine on a sharkskin shoe? Those are great looking shoes! :thumbs-up:


Thank you.
The shark on these shoes is a little smoother than my other pair of shark, so they shine up a lot more.


----------



## mreams99

Shark again.


These are one of my favorite pairs.


----------



## Shaver

mreams99 said:


> Allen Edmonds Nassau.


Appreciating at the outset that I disdain black leather, nevertheless, those shoes are a perhaps a questionable choice in combination with those trousers.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(Posted in response to post #14272) Again, your shark hide shoes are memorably handsome!
Seeing the beauties on your feet makes me nostalgic and reflecting back on the last pair of shark shoes I had...a pair of AE Shelton's made of black shark hide. Alas, the more I wore them the more noticeable seemed the differences in the patterning of the hide(s) on the right and left shoes and eventually reached the point where I felt compelled to pass the shoes along to the Goodwill Store. The patterning on yours however, looks absolutely perfectly matched. Color me envious!


----------



## mreams99

Shaver said:


> Appreciating at the outset that I disdain black leather, nevertheless, those shoes are a perhaps a questionable choice in combination with those trousers.


I agree that this was not a good match!

And I generally prefer other colors for my shoes. It's good to have a couple pairs though, as sometimes black is a good choice.


----------



## Shaver

mreams99 said:


> I agree that this was not a good match!
> 
> And I generally prefer other colors for my shoes. It's good to have a couple pairs though, as sometimes black is a good choice.


Bless you for your good natured response to criticism and, further, for being kind enough to refrain from mentioning that I left an extraneous 'a' dangling in my comment. :redface:


----------



## mreams99

Shaver said:


> Appreciating at the outset that I disdain black leather, nevertheless, those shoes are a perhaps a questionable choice in combination with those trousers.


That extraneous "a" was perhaps the most offensive, but I thought I should just let it go!


----------



## kendallr88

mreams99 said:


> These look great!


Thanks, I like them a lot. They are very versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

mreams99 said:


> These look great!


+1. I've had a pair of Chili colored Bradleys for man years that get very little wear. I like your suede ones quite a bit better than my own. They look great.


----------



## kendallr88

FLMike said:


> +1. I've had a pair of Chili colored Bradleys for man years that get very little wear. I like your suede ones quite a bit better than my own. They look great.


Thanks, Mike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbw21

Today I wore my 1901 Blue Derby's with my Paul Smith signature multi-stripe socks.


----------



## eagle2250

A rather memorable sock design, for sure! I like the navy shoes fitted with the brick red Vibram soles, but the jury is still out regarding the contrasting stitching and laces. Thanks for sharing with us. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Shaver




----------



## mreams99

Shaver said:


>


Nice! I really like that combination.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


>


Desert boot perfect.


----------



## Shaver

^ Thank you gents - that's very kind of you to say so.


----------



## roof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winghus

mreams99 said:


> That was my biggest worry. I have a pair of white bucks and the sole became hard (and slick) and cracked. I was hoping that these would not suffer the same fate.
> 
> I took these out of the box and inspected them. They seemed OK, but the real test would have to be on my feet. I wore these for the first time yesterday, and the soles are still soft and flexible!


I had a pair of Ecco casual suede shoes with rubber soles once that had sat in a closet for 5 years unworn. On my first outing with them, I was walking down the aisle in the grocery store and felt my foot just collapse. I looked down and the right sole had disappeared! I looked behind me and I had left a trail of rubber chunks down the aisle and around the corner. The left shoe had split in several places and looked to soon suffer the same fate as the right. I hurried to the checkout trailing black dust all the way then to the car. By the time I got to the car I was walking on the insoles with the soles completely gone except for a small ring of the outside which was a different composition than the interior regions.

I never bought Ecco again.


----------



## armedferret

Apologies for being late to the party; I was more focused on my recent NYC vacation than posting anywhere. BUUUUT.....Sunday early was Brunch and Central Park Zoo; went with the walnut BB Strands:

by Armed Ferret, on Flickr

Later that evening was our very much anticipated dinner at Jean-Georges; our first experience with any Michelin-starred restaurant (and why not go for three right off the bat?) Oxblood Carlyles were the call there. (sorry, I forgot to add that to my flickr so no photo available. apologies)

Monday we did some shopping early on so (again no pics on my flickr, just on facebook/IG and I can't access that from work) AE Daltons got the call as we did a *LOT* of walking. Then after a refresh and quick nap at the hotel, we hit the Lower East Side, stopping at the Remedy Diner for burgers, a quick walk to the Big Gay Ice Cream Shop (which didn't disappoint), and then on to The Back Room for some live jazz and prohibition-era swank (it's an original speakeasy that's been preserved). Clearly Broadstreets were the only choice one could reasonably make:


20170417_182150 by Armed Ferret, on Flickr

All in all a great trip; looking forward to returning in August for the jazz age lawn party.


----------



## Fading Fast

A story of Neatsfoot Oil to the rescue.

Bought these Sperry driving mocs several months ago but thought they hewed a bit too orange. So, I've been oiled them up with Neatsfoot every month or so - really rubbing it in and then letting it soak untouched for a few days. It took about four rounds - but now they are at a darkness I like.

Original too-orange look:


And the now improved-with-Neatsfoot version:


----------



## clark_kent

Very nice, FF! ^^^ So the oil's primary purpose is shine but by letting it soak over time, it trapped in and has changed the color of the moc? You'll certainly get more versatility with the darker color. Sunlight and rain has no effect on it?


----------



## Fading Fast

clark_kent said:


> Very nice, FF! ^^^ So the oil's primary purpose is shine but by letting it soak over time, it trapped in and has changed the color of the moc? You'll certainly get more versatility with the darker color. Sunlight and rain has no effect on it?


Thank you - I'm really happy with how their look changed.

I am far from an expert on how oil works on leather, but we do have some forum member who are and might jump in and correct all my faulty thoughts that follow below.

My not-at-all expert understanding is that oil lubricates or moisturizes leather which helps to keep the leather supple, flexible and "healthy." Other than right after it is applied, the oil hasn't really made the leather shinier - once it's dried in, they've gone back to the very mild shine they had before. The additional shine you see in the second picture in my post is probably just do to lighting differences as, again, the mocs really aren't any shinier now than before. Also, my experience - going back to my days as a kid rubbing oil into my baseball glove - is that oil also tends to darken the leather and make it a bit more water resistant.

So far, all of the above "good" things have happened with my repeated applications of Neatsfoot oil to my driving mocs. The leather has gotten softer and more flexible as well as darker and (I'm guessing as I haven't tested it) a bit more water resistant (logically, the additional oil, which naturally repels water, in the leather should do that).

As to your other questions, I pretty much don't wear driving mocs in the rain as they aren't really designed for that, so I have no direct experience with how these would respond. But my more general experience is that small amount of water or rain - as long as you let the shoes dry out well before putting them away and polish, etc., regularly - doesn't really do much to the leather at all (might darken it a bit, but that normally doesn't last). However, if you let leather get soaked regularly and don't treat it, over time it (counterintuitively) dries out faster, is subject to discoloring and mottling and will crack eventually.

As to sunlight, again, no direct experience with the driving mocs, but since it does dry leather out (it's how they used to dry the leather hides that had been tanned back in the day); long-term direct exposure without periodic treating of the leather would dry it out resulting in discoloring and cracking.


----------



## clark_kent

^^^ Yeah,definitely not made to be worn in the rain. But I had an experience when I was wearing my ranger mocs (Rancourt). It started out a nice bright and sunny day then the rain surprised me. I was so concerned for the color and the leather! 

It's why I asked; sometimes the unexpected happens.

The new color for the mocs almost makes it look like a whole new moc! 

Enjoy & wear it in good health!


----------



## Fading Fast

clark_kent said:


> ^^^ Yeah,definitely not made to be worn in the rain. But I had an experience when I was wearing my ranger mocs (Rancourt). It started out a nice bright and sunny day then the rain surprised me. I was so concerned for the color and the leather!
> 
> It's why I asked; sometimes the unexpected happens.
> 
> The new color for the mocs almost makes it look like a whole new moc!
> 
> Enjoy & wear it in good health!


My experience is if you keep your shoes reasonably treated they can survive the one-off rain storm now and again as long as you let them dry out well immediately after (put some newspaper inside them when drying out to help absorb the moister) and, then, once they are fully dry, treat them with oil / polish / cream as you normally do. Leather is more durable than it is sometimes given credit for.

And Rancourt is great brand, their Ranger mocs are wonderful shoes.


----------



## clark_kent

AE Rogue...


----------



## kendallr88

AE Bradley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

kendallr88 said:


> AE Bradley


What a VERY handsome pair of Suede Split Toe Norwegians!


----------



## kendallr88

Billax said:


> What a VERY handsome pair of Suede Split Toe Norwegians!


Thank you, sir, Billax! These have proved to be very, very versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreams99

The Rogues and Bradleys posted above look great! The suede Bradley is very unusual -- and very nice.
I wish that they still made them both.


----------



## kendallr88

mreams99 said:


> The Rogues and Bradleys posted above look great! The suede Bradley is very unusual -- and very nice.
> I wish that they still made them both.


Thank you for the compliment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

AE Bradley 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

AE Bradley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Alan Payne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

This past Sunday I pulled my AE brown leather and brown nylon weave vamped Strafuts of the rack and wore them for the first time in this year. They are comfortably cool to wear and are very light on the foot!


----------



## Reuben

For those who haven't heard, McArthur passed away in the middle of April. The guys from the Alden thread on Styleforum have organized tomorrow as a day to wear #8 shell, preferably LWB and argyle socks, in remembrance:

https://www.styleforum.net/threads/...dvice-and-photos.534674/page-307#post-8872824


----------



## eagle2250

^^Count me in.
I will be wearing my Alden #8 Long Wing Brogues and remembering Uncle Mac, a true Gentleman who touched so many and in so many positive ways!


----------



## kendallr88

Here's what I am wearing today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

Reds with AE Shell Corovan penny loafers.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Sperry - my not-great-weather-but-not-a-monsoon boot:


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Damage

Topsider's, new, bought to bang around on my daily walk, but I might wear them for other applications.

https://postimg.org/image/896yn0tl1/ https://postimg.org/image/rfk5q7a2t/


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerH

These are new to me(only worn once from previous owner) and I'm not sure if I really like them yet or not.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Doctor Damage said:


> Topsider's, new, bought to bang around on my daily walk, but I might wear them for other applications.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/896yn0tl1/ https://postimg.org/image/rfk5q7a2t/


What are your thoughts on sperrys during fall/early winter? I'm thinking about getting a pair myself, as I haven't had a pair for a number of years and miss wearing them. In high school I didn't think twice about wearing them through fall and early winter...but now I am wondering...


----------



## Cawood

Alden LHS Cordovan Color #8's All-time favorites...6 months new after Alden Restoration said I had to "retire" my last pair that were 21 years old...


----------



## Cawood

GregorSamsa said:


> What are your thoughts on sperrys during fall/early winter? I'm thinking about getting a pair myself, as I haven't had a pair for a number of years and miss wearing them. In high school I didn't think twice about wearing them through fall and early winter...but now I am wondering...


Gregor, I would say strictly weekend/casual without socks by the way....Best regards,


----------



## eagle2250

^^
In central Florida, Sperry's and similar designs by other manufacturers are considered year round wear. As in real estate sales, the utility of any particular shoe design is somewhat determined by..."location, location, location!"


----------



## Fading Fast

GregorSamsa said:


> What are your thoughts on sperrys during fall/early winter? I'm thinking about getting a pair myself, as I haven't had a pair for a number of years and miss wearing them. In high school I didn't think twice about wearing them through fall and early winter...but now I am wondering...


For casual appropriate situations, it is very trad to wear them in all seasons, just up the sock thickness as fall progresses. To be sure, I wouldn't wear them when the harshness of winter hits (that's why God invented Bean Shearling Line boots). But otherwise, use the sock to manage the temperature and enjoy.

For example and, granted, this is a Quoddy not Sperry, but you get the idea ⇩ - I love this look.


----------



## Howard

Giorgio Brutini


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Howard, that is a nice shoe - enjoy.

I am wearing my just-arrived Quoddy "Tukabuks."


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Howard, that is a nice shoe - enjoy.
> 
> I am wearing my just-arrived Quoddy "Tukabuks."
> 
> View attachment 17913
> View attachment 17914


a customer who knows me in the parking lot, wanted to give away his dancing shoes but I told him I don't dance so I will use them as loafers and I said "Thank You".


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Today I am wearing my Alden high tops in cigar shell cordovan. With just a bit more than a decade of wear on these shoes/boots, they seem to be holding up remarkably well...I have yet to have to resole them! :amazing:


----------



## kendallr88

eagle2250 said:


> Today I am wearing my Alden high tops in cigar shell cordovan. With just a bit more than a decade of wear on these shoes/boots, they seem to be holding up remarkably well...I have yet to have to resole them! :amazing:


Talk about money well spent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy005

eagle2250 said:


> Today I am wearing my Alden high tops in cigar shell cordovan. With just a bit more than a decade of wear on these shoes/boots, they seem to be holding up remarkably well...I have yet to have to resole them! :amazing:


By high tops, I assume you are referring to chukkas? Would love to see a picture of these!

Here's a shot of my Allen Edmonds Dundees in brown shell cordovan. Had them for about a year and a half.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonSuess

McAllister in dark chili...


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I'm feeling the urge to pull on a pair of my beloved Lucchese boots, it is Fall after all. Today it will be the Lucchese Dane design. Fit, feel and look like a pair of very old friends, right out of the box and to be honest, that was some time ago.


----------



## barca10

McAllister in merlot.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## barca10




----------



## sterlingindigo

Natty Strands inaugural excursion


----------



## eagle2250

Wearing my Alden #8 shell cordovan long wings and remembering Uncle Mac.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Wearing my Alden #8 shell cordovan long wings and remembering Uncle Mac.
> 
> View attachment 18477


Outstanding shoes, IMHO, Alden deserves its incredible reputation as does its #8.

Did I miss the momentous occasion when you started posting pictures? Regardless, it's great that you are - I know many more wonderful pics are coming from your wardrobe.


----------



## barca10

McGregor in dark chili.


----------



## kendallr88

barca10 said:


> View attachment 18489
> 
> McGregor in dark chili.


Nice! Are those flannel pants?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barca10

kendallr88 said:


> Nice! Are those flannel pants?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but they do kind of look like it in that picture.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding shoes, IMHO, Alden deserves its incredible reputation as does its #8.
> 
> Did I miss the momentous occasion when you started posting pictures? Regardless, it's great that you are - I know many more wonderful pics are coming from your wardrobe.


My friend, thank you for noticing. The new forum platform has made the process for posting pictures a bit easier for me to understand and (dare I say) master, but I still must wait for someone more knowledgeable than I to upload the photos from the iphone onto the computer. Jeez Louise, I really do miss the simplicity of the 1950's and 1960's!


----------



## Dannyboy005

Rancourt Robinson ranger mocs in olive chromexcel.


----------



## kendallr88

Rainy day here- something durable for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triklops55

My Alden Indys have been with me through four years, countless miles and two motorcycle accidents. I think they still look pretty good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver




----------



## DCR

Walnut pebble grain Park Ave's


----------



## Shaver

I adore these shoes.

They are the best part of a decade old now and have been worn to near destruction, over cobbles and concrete, up hill and down dale, whilst traversing lava fields and glaciers, a punishing mileage has been accumulated whilst walking in this footwear.

They have even been re welted (see thread here: All's Welt That Ends Welt).

True enough that they are more patina than leather nowadays but, as a component of bucolic casual attire, I shall enjoy them until the bitter end (which is to say, when they no longer hold a shine) and then, doubtless, replace them with a brand new pair of the exact same make.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

And they are made by,.....?
Obviously you've spent some time working on their shine.
Best regards,


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear are my Alden, Flex-welt, Snuff suede Chukkas...uber comfortable!


----------



## FLMike

^Pants and shoes look great! Not a fan of the black socks though. Were you coordinating them with black somewhere on your upper half?

I have one pair of black socks. They get worn with my tux only.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Years ago, a drill instructor told us black was the only approved color for socks!

Old habits are hard to break. I suspect that 90+ percent of the contents of my sock drawer are solid black or navy pair(s). Though I do have a few pair of argyles thrown in for fun. 

Have a great day, my friend.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Today's footwear are my Alden, Flex-welt, Snuff suede Chukkas...uber comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 18831


Eagle, outstanding Chukkas and I'm a bit jealous as I'm too cheap to spend my limited Alden bullets on Chukkas and the pants look chino perfect. However, I'm with FLMike (and with all due respect to yours and drill sergeants everywhere - who have many valuable skills but sartorial advice to civilians isn't one of them), you need some textured tan socks.

I'm a big fan of WigWam's Cypress sock and, as I know you live in FL, it's a lightweight cotton one. I love that it has a bit of a "rough" texture which, IMHO, is what suede Chukkas and chinos need. Here it is in white-sand and, also, in white-grey (which, oddly, looks good with chinos and tan Chukkas):


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
you (and perhaps nostalgia) have convinced me to include a few pair of the cotton Wigwams among my sock options. Thank you for that!


----------



## Danny

Dannyboy005 said:


> Rancourt Robinson ranger mocs in olive chromexcel.
> View attachment 18513


wow, love em


----------



## LeeLo

AE Patriots, BB OTC argyles, and LE Chinos


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks Brothers blue leather boat shoes with wool socks


----------



## Doctor Damage

Alden shell, worn today by a friend who used to post here (ds23pallas), and whom I've kept in touch with. These have apparently seen snow and rain and many miles.


----------



## rbstc123

BB Peal 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

The wife is ecstatic...she's got me wearing blue jeans and my Lucchese Sumpters' all at the same time. The Lucchese's see a fair amount of wear, but the denims are more rarely seen!


----------



## Cawood

Gucci Bits...


----------



## FLMike

^ Nice Guccis. I wore my black ones today, too.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden 8


----------



## Shaver

Are Gucci loafers on that list of things for which I am forbidden to make comment?

I forget.

However, I shall save the moderators some trouble and add them to the list myself.

As you were gentlemen.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Are Gucci loafers on that list of things for which I am forbidden to make comment?
> 
> I forget.
> 
> However, I shall save the moderators some trouble and add them to the list myself.
> 
> As you were gentlemen.


I know you don't like the recently added "like" function, so let me just say I like your post.


----------



## rbstc123

Astorflex Chukkas. Not a trad ensemble per se. It's Friday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

rbstc123 said:


> Astorflex Chukkas. Not a trad ensemble per se. It's Friday...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've looked pretty hard at the astorflex chukkas and will probably buy a pair come spring to replace a worn-out pair of C&J desert boots. How do you like yours? and how's sizing?

Also, who makes that sweater? judging by the cuffs, it's pretty swell.


----------



## momsdoc

I've got to start being more attentive.

All these years on AAAC and I failed to notice the Trad forum has a WFWAYT thread.

Tonight for dinner and a movie, brown cords and brown AE Shaker Heights.










Sorry guys you'll have to bear with the boots. The Trad bucks gunboats, Oxfords, and penny loafers won't be seen till Easter.


----------



## rbstc123

Reuben said:


> I've looked pretty hard at the astorflex chukkas and will probably buy a pair come spring to replace a worn-out pair of C&J desert boots. How do you like yours? and how's sizing?
> 
> Also, who makes that sweater? judging by the cuffs, it's pretty swell.


Surprisingly this is my first pair of desert chukkas. They've been on "the list" for a long time. I've looked at Clark's for a long time but just didn't want to spend $100+ for them. I felt there had to be a desert boot sub $200 that was better made and not made in Vietnam or China. Enter Made in Italy Astorflex. They're not sleek and refined but they're also not clunky. Purchased online from Huckberry. Good experience. They are very flexible out of the box. I'm still breaking in the footbed which is removable memory foam with a leather top layer. The permanent footbed appears to be a man made material of some sort. No cork below that (which I wasn't expecting at this price point) so I'm curious how well they'll mold to my foot. The lower footbed has started to form to my foot but they've seen less than 15 wears so I'm hoping they'll continue to form. I'm a 9.5D in most dress shoes and a 10.5 in sneakers. My Astorflex are size 43 which equates to a size 10. They say to size down if you are between sizes and initially I did that based on my 9.5D dress shoe size. They were way too small so I had to size up. The 43 / 10 fit perfectly. So based on my sneaker size the "size down if you're in between" is correct. Hope that helps.

Initially I wanted to purchase Alden's because I know the comfort will be there but I didn't want the steep price because these would be more of a casual shoe for me and I didn't want the pressure of wearing an expensive shoe in casual situations if that makes sense. Also, I can think of much finer shoes that I'd like to put $500 towards as opposed to a desert boot.

I purchased the sweater over 10 years ago. It was made in Australia (odd) by Summit. I can't find them online so maybe they went under. It has sort of a vintage racing vibe. It's one of my casual favorites. 80% lambs wool / 20% nylon. Nothing fancy but it wears like iron.


----------



## Fading Fast

rbstc123 said:


> ...and I didn't want the pressure of wearing an expensive shoe in casual situations if that makes sense....


Makes perfect sense - part of why I love my Old Navy and J.Crew clothes is that I don't give them a second thought - buy 'em, wear 'em, replace 'em. While I've gotten better over the years - and don't baby them like I used to - I still am more careful with my more-expensive items which (in some overthink way) marginally reduces my enjoyment of them.



rbstc123 said:


> ...I purchased the sweater over 10 years ago. It was made in Australia (odd) by Summit. I can't find them online so maybe they went under. It has sort of a vintage racing vibe. It's one of my casual favorites. 80% lambs wool / 20% nylon. Nothing fancy but it wears like iron.


Great sweater. I love that it is Trad but it's gone its own way - it's not a copy or trying too hard. One of the things I try to avoid is looking too much like I've just walked out of a Brooks Brothers catalogue from 1958*. I want to "echo" trad, not copy it. That sweater is a great echo.

* Don't get me wrong, I'd love to be able to shop in a '58 catalogue, I just (personally) don't want to look exactly like I do. Others here do an incredible job of doing just that and look great. It's all about what fits your personal style.


----------



## rbstc123

Fading Fast said:


> I still am more careful with my more-expensive items which (in some overthink way) marginally reduces my enjoyment of them.
> 
> Great sweater. I love that it is Trad but it's gone its own way - it's not a copy or trying too hard. One of the things I try to avoid is looking too much like I've just walked out of a Brooks Brothers catalogue from 1958*. I want to "echo" trad, not copy it. That sweater is a great echo...It's all about what fits your personal style.


I agree with both sentiments. Sometimes I wonder if that concern means I'm dressing above my pay grade.  I don't like for my clothes to wear me. 
Thanks for the compliment on the sweater.

Regarding style in general, mine is very eclectic. I like to use my attire to perfectly blend in or really stand out. I'm a chameleon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

Casual Monday?...January is an odd work month for me. Stick with me...I promise I still own proper dress shoes. 

Redwing Iron Ranger for Brooks Brothers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

rbstc123 said:


> Initially I wanted to purchase Alden's because I know the comfort will be there but I didn't want the steep price because these would be more of a casual shoe for me and I didn't want the pressure of wearing an expensive shoe in casual situations if that makes sense. Also, I can think of much finer shoes that I'd like to put $500 towards as opposed to a desert boot.


Appreciate the advice, sounds like 43 is the way to go for me too. Just to address this point though, the construction of a pair of goodyear welt chukkas like Aldens is drastically different from a stitch down like these where the upper is stitched directly to the leather midsole. Keeps the weight and the cost down and contributes to the lack of cork since it goes straight from suede upper to leather midsole to crepe sole with nothing between.

Oh, and January's wonky for me too. I'm in Wranglers and Trumans:


----------



## rbstc123

Reuben said:


> Appreciate the advice, sounds like 43 is the way to go for me too. Just to address this point though, the construction of a pair of goodyear welt chukkas like Aldens is drastically different from a stitch down like these...
> 
> Oh, and January's wonky for me too. I'm in Wranglers and Trumans:


Yes, completely different construction from Alden. Nice Trumans. Glad to see I'm in good company. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

Polo Marlow/Darlton Brown Shell. These were on "the list" for many, many years. They reached a retail price that I knew I'd never pay, then last year I found this pair at a steal so I jumped. Love these shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

rbstc123 said:


> Polo Marlow/Darlton Brown Shell. These were on "the list" for many, many years. They reached a retail price that I knew I'd never pay then last year I found this pair at a steal so I jumped. Love these shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful shoes - very deep, rich leather (I love that it looks like a small caliber bullet would bounce off them).

I also like the socks and pants casualness; the combination works better in the picture than if you had told me about it in words before I saw it.


----------



## rbstc123

Fading Fast said:


> Beautiful shoes - very deep, rich leather (I love that it looks like a small caliber bullet would bounce off them).
> 
> I also like the socks and pants casualness; the combination works better in the picture than if you had told me about it in words before I saw it.


Thank you sir. I love the "small caliber bullet" comment and I concur. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for J Crew Alpine Grain LHS


----------



## rbstc123

Steel Rim said:


> Alden for J Crew Alpine Grain LHS
> View attachment 19704


Nice. Interesting grain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

rbstc123 said:


> Polo Marlow/Darlton Brown Shell. These were on "the list" for many, many years. They reached a retail price that I knew I'd never pay, then last year I found this pair at a steal so I jumped. Love these shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those really are beautiful, and I'll never have a pair, which makes me sad.


----------



## rbstc123

Pentheos said:


> Those really are beautiful, and I'll never have a pair, which makes me sad.


Thank you sir. They're more attainable than you think. Add them to your eBay search list in your size and see what happens. I will note that some suggest sizing down 1/2 a size. I didn't do that. They're not too big but close and I do prefer thick socks with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

rbstc123 said:


> Thank you sir. They're more attainable than you think. Add them to your eBay search list in your size and see what happens. I will note that some suggest sizing down 1/2 a size. I didn't do that. They're not too big but close and I do prefer thick socks with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EEE width here...


----------



## rbstc123

Steel Rim said:


> Alden for J Crew Alpine Grain LHS
> View attachment 19704


I just noticed Brooks Brothers is offering some shoes in their new 1818 line with a similar texture to these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

Pentheos said:


> EEE width here...


Gotcha...Understood. I'm blessed with the good ole D width so I've not experienced that struggle, which I understand is very real as options are limited. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

rbstc123 said:


> Gotcha...Understood. I'm blessed with the good ole D width so I've not experienced that struggle, which I understand is very real as options are limited. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. I check ebay daily (or twice daily) for shell cordovan shoes from Alden or Allen Edmonds in my size. I would say that, in general, I am able to score one decent pair per year...repeat...per year.


----------



## rbstc123

Redwing Beckman Cigar Featherstone. I've been wearing these off and on for about 3 months. The only treatment I've given them was some Lexol out of the box. I need to cream polish them soon. I'm a sucker for tan footwear. Love this color and can't wait to see how they patina.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

Redwing 866 Pecos with wedge sole - At this point these boots are a best friend. The local Redwing store closed in 2012 and I paid $50 for these. Complete steal. I love the Pecos, pull on style. I wore my first pair for 15 years as a work boot. When I bought these I was in the market for a replacement pair but I never would have bought this boot with the wedge sole. I absolutely love it. These boots are basically sneakers. So comfortable. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

Alden WT approximately 13 years old. My first pair of Alden shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Alpine Grain


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden NST Color 8


----------



## Ivygrad71

AE Patriot


----------



## kendallr88

Steel Rim said:


> View attachment 20027
> 
> Alden NST Color 8


Very nice, beautiful patina!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Ivygrad71 said:


> AE Patriot


Looking to add this or the Randolph to my next purchase! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71

kendallr88 said:


> Looking to add this or the Randolph to my next purchase! Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I would definitely recommend the Patriot.


----------



## Steel Rim

kendallr88 said:


> Very nice, beautiful patina!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's a great shoe. Highly recommend...


----------



## Ivygrad71

AE Kirkwoods for Mardi Gras!


----------



## kendallr88

Today- AE Byron's in suede
















Yesterday- AE Norwich









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71

AE Boone


----------



## Ivygrad71

Alden LHS


----------



## Ivygrad71

Rancourt cxl camp sole loafer for Brooks.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> Rancourt cxl camp sole loafer for Brooks.


Really nice, the "flat" finish with the natural shading of the leather and contrast stitching is perfect.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fading Fast said:


> Really nice, the "flat" finish with the natural shading of the leather and contrast stitching is perfect.


Thanks! And they're very comfortable!


----------



## FLMike

Ivygrad71 said:


> Rancourt cxl camp sole loafer for Brooks.


Very nice. I have the made for BB version of those Rancourts and I love them. The leather on mine may be a little darker brown, but same shoe otherwise.


----------



## Ivygrad71

FLMike said:


> Very nice. I have the made for BB version of those Rancourts and I love them. The leather on mine may be a little darker brown, but same shoe otherwise.


These are the Brooks version. Great shoes!


----------



## FLMike

Ivygrad71 said:


> These are the Brooks version. Great shoes!


Yeah, I guess you did say that, didn't you! Sorry about that. Yes, they are great!


----------



## Ivygrad71

AE Grayson in chili


----------



## Ivygrad71

AE Addison


----------



## Ivygrad71

Orvis saddles


----------



## Ivygrad71

AE Grand Cayman


----------



## TropicalCyclone

Allen Edmonds Patriot Football leather version. Found this on Ebay for a really good price and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ivygrad71

TropicalCyclone said:


> Allen Edmonds Patriot Football leather version. Found this on Ebay for a really good price and couldn't pass it up.


Great looking shoe!


----------



## Fading Fast

TropicalCyclone said:


> Allen Edmonds Patriot Football leather version. Found this on Ebay for a really good price and couldn't pass it up.


Good looking shoe - nice find. I've noticed "football" leather shoes (and luggage for that matter) only in the last five or so years - has it been around a long time (and I've just noticed it) or is it a relatively new thing?


----------



## TropicalCyclone

Fading Fast said:


> Good looking shoe - nice find. I've noticed "football" leather shoes (and luggage for that matter) only in the last five or so years - has it been around a long time (and I've just noticed it) or is it a relatively new thing?


I think that pebbled leather has always been around. I have a pair of 93602 Florsheim wingtips that are from the 70s. But football leather itself is cool in this case, because its from Horween and actually cut from the same cloth (or in this case, hide) as the actual footballs.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Alden LHS


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> Alden LHS


Quietly, you have one heck of an outstanding shoe collection as one after another awesome pair keeps showing up.


----------



## Ivygrad71

LOL! Thank you. I have a very unnatural obsession with shoes and quality khakis. I own way more of both than I should.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> LOL! Thank you. I have a very unnatural obsession with shoes and quality khakis. I own way more of both than I should.


I understand. I am comfortable in saying I have owned well over 100 pairs of khakis over the course of my life (not at one time) and, while I have loved many of them, I am still on the search for the perfect pair.

The perfect OCBD with the perfect pair of khakis (and Grace Kelly in her prime) await me in the very unlikely chance I make it to heaven.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fading Fast said:


> I understand. I am comfortable in saying I have owned well over 100 pairs of khakis over the course of my life (not at one time) and, while I have loved many of them, I am still on the search for the perfect pair.
> 
> The perfect OCBD with the perfect pair of khakis (and Grace Kelly in her prime) await me in the very unlikely chance I make it to heaven.


If we were in person id buy you a nice Blanton's neat and we could celebrate khakis and shoes! Let me give you a recommendation on khakis, may know about them already, All American Khakis. They are what Bill's used to be. Made in Georgia and priced fair. The Cramerton twills are some of my favorites that I have ever owned. 8+ ounces of good old American made pants. The owners are fantastic people and a pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> If we were in person id buy you a nice Blanton's neat and we could celebrate khakis and shoes! Let me give you a recommendation on khakis, may know about them already, All American Khakis. They are what Bill's used to be. Made in Georgia and priced fair. The Cramerton twills are some of my favorites that I have ever owned. 8+ ounces of good old American made pants. The owners are fantastic people and a pleasure to do business with.


It's one brand (not that many left) that I haven't tried. I will explore and give them a shot. Thank you. And I'd be glad to get the next round.


----------



## TropicalCyclone

Suede bass weejuns that have been serving beater duty.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Back to the Patriots!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Late entry for this evening. AE northland. Closest thing I've found to the old original Bean camp moc. AR calls this colorway red.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Old Walk-Over dirty bucks with the red sole. Love these shoes!


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> Old Walk-Over dirty bucks with the red sole. Love these shoes!


Bucks and desert boots are my go-to knock-around shoe choice. I love both of them. These, from Quoddy, run a close third.










I am never more comfortable and never feel better than when I have one of those three on with a good pair of broken in chinos.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Very nice! Quoddy makes fantastic shoes. I remember before they became "famous" I would buy a new pair of their boat shoes every other year. I think when I started doing that they were around $70...I quit buying them when they broke the $100 barrier.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I'm wearing my Quoddy Trail, glove leather lined, Cxl leather Boatshoes, fitted with the natural hued rubber soles, as I type this. I forget what they cost me, but I've been wearing them for more than a half dozen years...resoled once and they are still going strong! A pretty good value, at any price, methinks.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> Very nice! Quoddy makes fantastic shoes. I remember before they became "famous" I would buy a new pair of their boat shoes every other year. I think when I started doing that they were around $70...I quit buying them when they broke the $100 barrier.


They are not shy in their pricing, but the shoes are very well made (and in the US, which I'm agnostic to as people in other countries need to be employed too, but it does seem to explain some of the elevated pricing).

I've bought the few I own on sale - they are modest sales, but do save you 20% or so. While I'll grumble about it, I'll buy more overtime as they are that nice.

Also, my work-from-home life doesn't require much in the way of traditional dress shoes - what I already have more than suffices - hence, I indulge a bit in my casual shoes as those are the ones I wear ninety percent of the time now.


----------



## Ivygrad71

NB990's....while I don't often wear running shoes events like this evening, headed out to a baseball game, require a fair amount of walking. They fill a need.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's a pair of pecan hued Lucchese Danes...I think they called this "distressed barn leather." Very soft and pliable, comfortable and surprisingly cool on the foot!


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden 2210 Color 8


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's a pair of pecan hued Lucchese Danes...I think they called this "distressed barn leather." Very soft and pliable, comfortable and surprisingly cool on the foot!


Eagle is killing it with the western boot porn. I'm curious, though, what is the footwear being worn on the foot in the background? Looks like some kind of chukka maybe?


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thank-you for the kind words. Indeed, they are chukkas.
They are an Alden, tobacco suede design, built on Alden's flex-welt sole.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Inspired by Eagle! Lucchese full quill ostrich ropers.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A handsome pair of boots, for sure, and an unparalleled foundation on which to carry a day's rig! May you long wear those fine boots and may you do so only in good health, my friend.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Rainy and cool today. Good excuse for the LLB Maine Hunting boots, circa 1988!


----------



## memphislawyer

Ivygrad71 said:


> Inspired by Eagle! Lucchese full quill ostrich ropers.


I have that same boot!!


----------



## Dcr5468

My favorite broken in AE Chili McAllisters



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcr5468

Navel suede Alden’s....Tad enough??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71

Outside the definition of Trad but these Ferragamo bits are great. Wife bought them for me a few years back and they've become one of my favorites.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Lucchese Classics big alligator for today.


----------



## Ivygrad71

LHS Chromexcel


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> LHS Chromexcel


Very handsome shoe.


----------



## Dave

Red Wing 1155 boots:


----------



## FLMike

^Great boots, Dave. Love my 1155s!


----------



## Dmontez

Went couch shopping today during lunch, wearing my CarminaXEpaulet handgrade cognac shell boots, and I believe it sold me on the cognac chesterfield set:


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fading Fast said:


> Very handsome shoe.


Thank you! Very pleased with them.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Lucchese Classics heading into the weekend!


----------



## Dmontez

Spectators today with grey flannels.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Alpine Grain LHS


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## mreams99

Allen Edmonds Belmonts, in chili shark.


----------



## eagle2250

^^The chile shark brings back memories. Though mine were a pair of Shelton Saddle shoes.


----------



## cortman

My first pair of pennies! Rancourt for Brooks Brothers. Black rubber camp moc sole, beautiful reddish brown leather.


----------



## TropicalCyclone

Ralph Lauren Singleton Penny Loafers


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Ravello LHS


----------



## Southerner

Alden for Leffot white bucks, almost in need of a buck bag.


----------



## Fading Fast

Southerner said:


> View attachment 21462
> View attachment 21461
> Alden for Leffot white bucks, almost in need of a buck bag.


Love the bucks, love their Ivy-era-like scruffiness and love the chinos. IMHO, I'd go with tan / bone socks with some heft or texture, marled for example (to harmonize the casualness of the outfit and distinguish them from dress socks) as I find the black a bit jarring. Again, just an opinion as there are plenty of example of dark socks with white bucks from back in the day.


----------



## kendallr88

Burgundy shoes are becoming my favorite!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southerner

Fading Fast said:


> Love the bucks, love their Ivy-era-like scruffiness and love the chinos. IMHO, I'd go with tan / bone socks with some heft or texture, marled for example (to harmonize the casualness of the outfit and distinguish them from dress socks) as I find the black a bit jarring. Again, just an opinion as there are plenty of example of dark socks with white bucks from back in the day.


I tend to agree with you about the socks. Ordinarily, I match all my socks to my trousers. The socks I was wearing with my bucks were actually a navy blue that showed up much darker in the photos than they really were. I had on a navy blazer and white button down and as a whole I felt the navy socks weren't too jarring. I guess that goes back to my basic childhood uniform for "dressy" occasions which consisted of either khakis or gray flannels, white shirt, blue blazer, blue socks, and a blue and red rep stripe BB tie. I also tend to only wear socks when I'm in wool dress trousers, so nearly all of my socks are gray or blue. With khakis, I'm typically in loafers with no socks year round.


----------



## FLMike

Southerner said:


> I tend to agree with you about the socks. Ordinarily, I match all my socks to my trousers. The socks I was wearing with my bucks were actually a navy blue that showed up much darker in the photos than they really were. I had on a navy blazer and white button down and as a whole I felt the navy socks weren't too jarring. I guess that goes back to my basic childhood uniform for "dressy" occasions which consisted of either khakis or gray flannels, white shirt, blue blazer, blue socks, and a blue and red rep stripe BB tie. I also tend to only wear socks when I'm in wool dress trousers, so nearly all of my socks are gray or blue. With khakis, I'm typically in loafers with no socks year round.


Those white bucks and khakis are begging for a pair of colorful argyles, in my opinion.


----------



## eagle2250

Today seems a fine day for my Alden Flex-welt Chukkas in snuff suede...a very comfortable and I think, handsome shoe!


----------



## kendallr88

eagle2250 said:


> Today seems a fine day for my Alden Flex-welt Chukkas in snuff suede...a very comfortable and I think, handsome shoe!
> View attachment 21483


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden LHS 8


----------



## Fading Fast

Steel Rim said:


> Alden LHS 8
> View attachment 21505


Those look freakin' fantastic. So much better than when new. A perfect example of Ivy clothing ethos - better with age.


----------



## Southerner

Steel Rim said:


> Alden LHS 8
> View attachment 21505


Agree with Fading Fast. I suspect there are several of us whose feet are similarly attired today, but the coloring on your pair looks infinitely better than mine. Beautiful shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

Steel Rim and Southerner have inspired me. I will be wearing my Alden #8 shell LHS's today, as we watch our two Grandsons compete in a high school wrestling tournament. Bet I'll be the only one in the gymnasium wearing anything other than a sneaker design on the feet! LOL.


----------



## Steel Rim

Many thanks Eagle, Southerner, Fading Fast et al. 
I confess... Penny Loafer addict, mostly Alden. But last night...

J M Weston Model 180:


----------



## Southerner

Allen Edmonds Redan golf shoes on this fine Sunday morning.


----------



## eagle2250

A pair of my Lucchese Classics accompanied us to Sunday Services this AM. Perhaps that explains the wife's observation that I appeared to be standing a little taller today? LOL.


----------



## Steel Rim

FYI, first iteration of the modern penny loafer, from Norway...


----------



## Truth&Rights

Steel Rim said:


> FYI, first iteration of the modern penny loafer, from Norway...
> View attachment 21553
> View attachment 21552


Are those sold in the U.S. anywhere?


----------



## eagle2250

Steel Rim said:


> FYI, first iteration of the modern penny loafer, from Norway...
> View attachment 21553
> View attachment 21552


And after a more than a decade of heavy wear, they may look like this...they are indeed well made shoes!


----------



## denace_mennis

Today its Sebago Crest Docksides









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Truth&Rights said:


> Are those sold in the U.S. anywhere?


You can buy them on line I believe...


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear choice is Aldens LHS in whiskey hued shell cordovan. This pair is the beast(s) made by Alden for sale by The Brothers...Brooks Brothers, that is.


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> Today's footwear choice is Aldens LHS in whiskey hued shell cordovan. This pair is the beast(s) made by Alden for sale by The Brothers...Brooks Brothers, that is.
> View attachment 21691


Great shoes! Do they ever restock these?
Today from Brooks:


----------



## Southerner

Alden 907s - standard, classic, timeless black oxfords.


----------



## eagle2250

Steel Rim said:


> Great shoes! Do they ever restock these?
> Today from Brooks:
> View attachment 21692


I'm not sure, but I have not seen BB offering whiskey hued shell cordovan's in a long, long time. You might give them a call.


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure, but I have not seen BB offering whiskey hued shell cordovan's in a long, long time. You might give them a call.


Have been on Alden Whiskey LHS waiting list for years. Will try when next in NYC...


----------



## kendallr88

Suede Byron 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth&Rights

SAS 40th Penny in burgundy.


----------



## Fading Fast

Truth&Rights said:


> SAS 40th Penny in burgundy.


Love the jeans and penny loafer look.


----------



## derum

About to go riding.


----------



## GRH

Desert boots.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


>


That is a seriously handsome shoe.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> That is a seriously handsome shoe.


Thanks FF. These are the pair that I have never polished - an experiment that I intend to continue for as long as is feasible. Certainly there are no signs just yet, several years and two resoles later, that they require a polishing.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ post 14504

*Luke 2:13-14*
And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying, "Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!"

Shaver using the like button. Now I can use it without fear of Shaver fire and brimstone.

All meant in good fun. Those are spot on shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Thanks FF. These are the pair that I have never polished - an experiment that I intend to continue for as long as is feasible. Certainly there are no signs just yet, several years and two resoles later, that they require a polishing.


I assume fervent brushing has occurred? Cream applied? Something other than good wishes has kept them that nice looking - no / yes?


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ post 14504
> 
> *Luke 2:13-14*
> And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying, "Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!"
> 
> Shaver using the like button. Now I can use it without fear of Shaver fire and brimstone.
> 
> All meant in good fun. Those are spot on shoes.


Do forgive me - it was an accidental touch and redacted with haste.

I obtained a new smart 'phone (Samsung S7) which is really rather lovely but equipped with a much more responsive touch screen than I have been accustomed to.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> I assume fervent brushing has occurred? Cream applied? Something other than good wishes has kept them that nice looking - no / yes?


They are brushed after each wear and on rare occasion a spot buffing is applied to any scuff that may appear on the toe.


----------



## Steel Rim

Lucchese


----------



## eagle2250

Steel Rim, my friend, you treat your feet well! Lucchese puts out incredibly fine footwear.


----------



## Steel Rim

Thank you. I wear them only to line dance...
Now, if I could find Alden Whiskey LHS...


----------



## denace_mennis

These just came in, and I’ve been wearing them around the house. They are the AE Sheltons for Brooks Brothers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nice. May you long wear those new kicks and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Steel Rim

Whiskey LHS







(finally)


----------



## Doctor Damage

LL Bean blucher moccs... not mine, Rick Wilson's!


----------



## eagle2250

^^They do indeed look 'Oh-so-comfortable!' :beer:


----------



## TerryM

Santoni nuvulo


----------



## FLMike

^Trad?


----------



## TimF

Square toes -> No.


----------



## Steel Rim

Whiskey + Seersucker


----------



## FLMike

^Oh, hell yeah! Sharpest dressed man in Fort Liquordale, guaranteed!!


----------



## cloth_guy5

Good Morning All!,

On another recent travel South of the Border I picked up another pair of Cuadra dress boots. I'm out and about today taking them for a spin for the first time. Very comfy! I just thought it would be fun to share. Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## eagle2250

^^A very handsome pair of boots, for sure. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## cloth_guy5

eagle2250 said:


> ^^A very handsome pair of boots, for sure. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


@eagle2250,

Thanks! Cuadra is a brand I've become _very_ fond of over the last few years. From what I understand they are available in the States nowadays but the availability and selection here is rather limited. Have a great weekend!


----------



## orange fury

Had on brown shell AE Strands today:









The break in the pants isn't that high- they rode up when I leaned over. Just to clarify.


----------



## Reuben

Grant Stone ivory suede PTBs


----------



## orange fury

I was subtle today:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking at your new shoes, I am reminded of country singer Toby Keith's iconic tune, "Courtesy of The Red, White and Blue!" LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Grant Stone ivory suede PTBs


I like the look of those. I was not familiar with the brand, but just spent some time on its site, which has many good looking, not inexpensive / not crazy expensive shoes. What do you think of them?



orange fury said:


> I was subtle today:


This's what we've been missing - very glad you are posting again.


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> I like the look of those. I was not familiar with the brand, but just spent some time on its site, which has many good looking, not inexpensive / not crazy expensive shoes. What do you think of them?


Nice shoes, great quality material and pretty flawless construction. I think the price is fair. Dappered just ran a review:

https://dappered.com/2018/08/in-review-j-crew-sourced-grant-stone-longwing-bluchers/


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Nice shoes, great quality material and pretty flawless construction. I think the price is fair. Dappered just ran a review:
> 
> https://dappered.com/2018/08/in-review-j-crew-sourced-grant-stone-longwing-bluchers/


I've never seen them in person, but GS gets pretty universal praise. Some of their shell models are stunning.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Alden tassel loafers 
No 8


----------



## TommyDawg

My brown suede loafers. 
Tom


----------



## orange fury

Brooks x JP Crickets slippers today:


----------



## derum

Weather cooled off so perfect day to break out a bike and my new Dr. Martens Vegan boots.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Just arrived 403's


----------



## Fading Fast

Ivygrad71 said:


> Just arrived 403's


Congrats. They look fantastic. I've wanted a pair for a long time, but just can't justify the purchase.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fading Fast said:


> Congrats. They look fantastic. I've wanted a pair for a long time, but just can't justify the purchase.


Thank you. I held off for a long time as well but I wish I had gotten them sooner. The CXL is extremely comfortable right out of the box. They'll get a full coating of oil this evening. Purchased these from Sherman Bros. and their customer service well exceeded my expectations.


----------



## FLMike

^If I lived in NYC I could justify a pair of those in a heartbeat!


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> ^If I lived in NYC I could justify a pair of those in a heartbeat!


Before I did enough homework, I bought a pair of Wolverine 1000 Mile boots (which are a great boot for the money, just wish I had bout the 403s instead) plus I own 2 pairs of Alden's cordovan dress boots (black and #8), so it's hard to now say I "need" the 403s and, darn it, none of these boots wear out.


----------



## TerryM

AE Clifton's


----------



## eagle2250

Ivygrad71 said:


> Just arrived 403's


Handsome, comfortable durable...great choice. May you long wear those new kicks and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## orange fury

Ivygrad71 said:


> Just arrived 403's


Since we only get about 3 months of boot weather down here, I find them hard to justify (I only have AE Dalton's, Huggins Mills, and a pair of Chukkas), but this is the other boot I want to get at some point. If I get the shell version that I want, my future grandkids would be able to fight over them.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Since we only get about 3 months of boot weather down here, I find them hard to justify (I only have AE Dalton's, Huggins Mills, and a pair of Chukkas), but this is the other boot I want to get at some point. If I get the shell version that I want, my future grandkids would be able to fight over them.


My friend, I feel your pain. Since moving to central Florida, soon to be, four years ago, I have only worn my Alden Indy Boots, at most, three times..Total! Although, my Lucchese Ropers have been worn perhaps a dozen (or more) times in the past six months. Perceptions and reality can tell us two very different stories. LOL, if I were you, I would get those Indy's...we only live once! 

I think I might wear my Indy's today? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Ivygrad71

I live in south Louisiana so our "boot days" pretty much mirror what you would have in Texas and Florida. Don't let it stop you!! 
#buytheshoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^Based on the inspiration provided by Ivygrad71's footwear choice yesterday, this 16 year old pair of Indy Boots was my choice of footwear for the day. Resoled at the factory once and re-heeled three or four locally at other times, I don't think they look too bad?


----------



## FLMike

^The Indy Boots look great, eagle, but I’m a little scared to ask for details on those pants.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> ^The Indy Boots look great, eagle, but I'm a little scared to ask for details on those pants.


i don't see a well-ironed crease by Mrs. Eagle, so probably not jeans.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> i don't see a well-ironed crease by Mrs. Eagle, so probably not jeans.


To my eye, they look like denim, but that's not your usual jeans hem. The wash and hem style have me envisioning those awful pleated jeans that are cut like chinos. Please, please, tell me I'm envisioning wrong!


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Ravello LHS


----------



## FLMike

^Awesome


----------



## eagle2250

FLMike said:


> To my eye, they look like denim, but that's not your usual jeans hem. The wash and hem style have me envisioning those awful pleated jeans that are cut like chinos. Please, please, tell me I'm envisioning wrong!


LOL. Actually they are a pair of Lucky Jeans. The hem you see/saw is the way they came from the store(I think)...I just assumed that that is just the way Lucky does it. The fabric is a bit lighter than that used by Levi and they do wear more comfortably in the summer heat, but it takes less than a half day's wear to insure that any crease ironed into the legs has fallen out. In all fairness, I had been out weeding shrub beds! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Steel Rim

Steel Rim said:


> Alden Ravello LHS
> View attachment 24113


Thanks. Was going to part with these after I received the Whiskeys, but they're too good to let go. LHS is dress up here in FL...


----------



## TerryM

Quite trad


----------



## orange fury

At home the past few days, so slippers. Yesterday's Stubbs and Wootton's:









...and today's Brooks x JP Crickets:


----------



## FLMike

TerryM said:


> Quite trad


Very classic conservative. Not sure about trad, though. Trad is more penny loafers, bucks, LWBs, maybe even Alden tassel loafers.


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks.
> View attachment 24691
> Alden NSTs have hand stitched apron.
> Here are my Church's Burwood in Sandlewood:


I am always a huge fan of your shoe pics. However, I can't say I've ever seen shell cordovan worn with athletic ankle socks. Can't say I'm digging the look, when there are so many non-ankle height, non-athletic options that would have worked just fine with those jeans and beautiful LWBs.


----------



## New Old Stock

FLMike said:


> I am always a huge fan of your shoe pics. However, I can't say I've ever seen shell cordovan worn with athletic ankle socks. Can't say I'm digging the look, when there are so many non-ankle height, non-athletic options that would have worked just fine with those jeans and beautiful LWBs.


I believe the Burwoods are shortwings & that looks like calf to me - but yes, athletic socks are definitely not the best look with shoes that beautiful, jeans or no jeans.


----------



## FLMike

New Old Stock said:


> I believe the Burwoods are shortwings & that looks like calf to me - but yes, athletic socks are definitely not the best look with shoes that beautiful, jeans or no jeans.


After looking more closely, it appears you're right on both counts. I guess I couldn't get past the socks on first look!


----------



## derum

G J Cleverly: James.


----------



## Steel Rim

FLMike said:


> After looking more closely, it appears you're right on both counts. I guess I couldn't get past the socks on first look!


Sorry for my socks choice. Was auditioning for a dance number and changed from sneakers to these. Burwoods are indeed calf and are shortwing bals, not longwings. I'll try to do better next time...


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> View attachment 24763


All is forgiven!


----------



## derum

Crockett & Jones Exmoor.


----------



## derum

EG Galway


----------



## DCR

newly e-thrifted AE Oakmonts


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## gr8w8er

@Steel Rim ... just wow. What are those? Is it the light, or are they actually a two tone shoe?


----------



## derum

EG Downing.


----------



## Steel Rim

gr8w8er said:


> @Steel Rim ... just wow. What are those? Is it the light, or are they actually a two tone shoe?


It's the light...Color 8 shell Alden for Brooks Brothers


----------



## gr8w8er

Steel Rim said:


> It's the light...Color 8 shell Alden for Brooks Brothers


crazy sharp shoes dude.

I guess a dancer would always want a Cadillac for his feet, though.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## derum

JLP Tamar.


----------



## eagle2250

Steel Rim said:


> View attachment 24948


A classic pair of quality footwear...Alden LHS's in #8 shell cordovan. Life just doesn't get any better than that! Once again, sir, you have inspired my choice for this day's footwear.


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> A classic pair of quality footwear...Alden LHS's in #8 shell cordovan. Life just doesn't get any better than that! Once again, sir, you have inspired my choice for this day's footwear.


Thank you Sir. Your comments always inspire me as well!


----------



## Fading Fast

Steel Rim said:


>


These things are so good looking it is stupid. The way they've aged, the variation in the color of the leather, their rumpling is Ivy perfect in the quintessential way that worn-Ivy is better than new.


----------



## Steel Rim

Many thanks. Here's a better photo...


----------



## Semper Jeep

These are new acquisitions - Paraboot Chambord


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

No 8 tassels for a Board meeting, made even better by my favorite luxury, new sox (Pantherella merino, just stocked up at Eljo’s).


----------



## Orsini

Steel Rim said:


> Sorry for my socks choice. Was auditioning for a dance number and changed from sneakers to these. Burwoods are indeed calf and are shortwing bals, not longwings. I'll try to do better next time...
> View attachment 24763


Very harmonious.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Snuff suede LHS...like wearing slippers to work.


----------



## Steel Rim

TKI67 said:


> Snuff suede LHS...like wearing slippers to work.


Great minds...


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Steel Rim said:


> Great minds...
> View attachment 25040


I wish mine were on the lawn! Happy weekend!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

For a rainy day nothing in the realm of office wear beats 30 year old LHSs!


----------



## derum

EG Dover.


----------



## Ivygrad71

403's


----------



## Steel Rim

TKI67 said:


> For a rainy day nothing in the realm of office wear beats 30 year old LHSs!


Clean 'em up!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Steel Rim said:


> Clean 'em up!


Aye, aye!


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> For a rainy day nothing in the realm of office wear beats 30 year old LHSs!


There is just nothing more comforting than a trusted pair of old friends. Life is good!


----------



## Semper Jeep

6-eyelet NST chukka


----------



## Ivygrad71

Alden snuff suede tassels.


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
Bass made-in-usa weejuns, like new, thrifted for $4
Socks by Uncle Ralph
J.Press polins


----------



## derum

RLPL brown suede Chelsea boots.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Sperrys seemed fitting this first week of retirement.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> Sperrys seemed fitting this first week of retirement.
> View attachment 26039


Congratulations and the best of luck for a fun new chapter in your life.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Congratulations and the best of luck for a fun new chapter in your life.


Many thanks. I hope it takes!


----------



## inq89

What is everyone’s go-to make/model for dress shoes in the rain? I hear cordovan with daninite sole is ideal, but unsure if I should get an oxford, brogue, or chukka.

Is the C&J Pembroke in dark brown with dainite too casual of a shoe to wear with suits? I know grain leather stands up well to the elements. Or was also thinking of the AE 5th Ave with dainite. 

I don’t want to use rubber covers or Wellington’s to change from. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## derum

inq89 said:


> What is everyone's go-to make/model for dress shoes in the rain? I hear cordovan with daninite sole is ideal, but unsure if I should get an oxford, brogue, or chukka.
> 
> Is the C&J Pembroke in dark brown with dainite too casual of a shoe to wear with suits? I know grain leather stands up well to the elements. Or was also thinking of the AE 5th Ave with dainite.
> 
> I don't want to use rubber covers or Wellington's to change from. Thanks for any suggestions!


I wear the C&J Exmoor in dark brown with Dainite often with suits. It's sleeker than the Pembroke.
And no, the Pembroke is not to casual to wear with a suit, if _you_ want to wear it. It's all about _your_ taste, _your_ style.


----------



## fred johnson

inq89 said:


> What is everyone's go-to make/model for dress shoes in the rain? I hear cordovan with daninite sole is ideal, but unsure if I should get an oxford, brogue, or chukka.
> 
> Is the C&J Pembroke in dark brown with dainite too casual of a shoe to wear with suits? I know grain leather stands up well to the elements. Or was also thinking of the AE 5th Ave with dainite.
> 
> I don't want to use rubber covers or Wellington's to change from. Thanks for any suggestions!


I wear my JM calf , tan saddles with rubber soles.


----------



## TDWat

My go-to is a pair of black pebble grain monk straps with Dainite soles (admittedly not very trad). I would not recommend shell in the rain, as it tends to get bad water spots which are tedious to remove.

The Pembroke would be fine with suits on the more casual end of the spectrum, though I would opt for an oxford with a more formal suit even if it meant getting the leather soles wet.


----------



## Steel Rim

TKI67 said:


> Sperrys seemed fitting this first week of retirement.
> View attachment 26039


Congratulations! After may years of retirement and semi-retirement, I am proud to sport three pairs of Sperrys!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Steel Rim said:


> Congratulations! After may years of retirement and semi-retirement, I am proud to sport three pairs of Sperrys!


Very nice! FYI to Sperry fans, this particular pair is the Gold Cup, very soft leather and a thicker sole but still not the Kudus of Old. FYI to Sperry if you read this site. Many long time Sperry wearers still miss the Kudu. Please bring it back!


----------



## Steel Rim

TKI67 said:


> Very nice! FYI to Sperry fans, this particular pair is the Gold Cup, very soft leather and a thicker sole but still not the Kudus of Old. FYI to Sperry if you read this site. Many long time Sperry wearers still miss the Kudu. Please bring it back!


This photo is from 1982 taken in Paris. I had and loved two pair of Sperrys, both with double heavy white soles, a slightly lower vamp, one in dark brown kudu and one in a great heavy white suede. I wore them to death as they offered great support. Still looking for them again!! Maybe they'll be produced again!


----------



## orange fury

Alden shell to start the day:









JP Crickets x Brooks Brothers to end it:


----------



## orange fury

Alden shell again:


----------



## denace_mennis

Started off with my Hanover shell PTBs for my 8.5 hr shift working Black Friday.

And just slipped on my Sebago Docksides to lounge around for the remainder of the day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 Alden for Brooks


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 Alden for Brooks
> 
> View attachment 26309


IMHO the ultimate Trad shoe.


----------



## Steel Rim

TKI67 said:


> IMHO the ultimate Trad shoe.


Thanks TK. I have worn this model since the early 1970's. Indeed, it's a classic.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks TK. I have worn this model since the early 1970's. Indeed, it's a classic.
> View attachment 26363


Me too. I just got my third pair but not the BB version.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear choice:









Life is good!


----------



## mreams99

^Ostrich!

How about some shark today?


----------



## Cyril

Wearing my Loake Brogues, and Zanella pants.


----------



## Cyril

Brown Loakes and Zanella pants.


----------



## derum

C&J Ashdown


----------



## eagle2250

A crisp Fall day in Central Florida...a good day for wearing my Alden Six Eyelet 'Chukkas,' made in lady calf and fitted with flex-welt soles!


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Color 8 Tassels


----------



## denace_mennis

In true campus fashion, I'm sporting Bass Weejuns today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Second wear for these Grant Stone bluchers:


----------



## FLMike

I bought a pair of their


Reuben said:


> Second wear for these Grant Stone bluchers:


I recently bought a pair of their chromexcel LWB B grades in a natural color (looks similar to Alden Whiskey). I can't find any reason for them being B grades, but I've yet to wear them out of the house as they are chunkier than any shoes I've ever owned and I've never owned a pair of LWBs. They are neat looking shoes but I'm just not convinced that I'm an LWB guy. When I put them on, I feel like I'm projecting a serious hipster vibe.....like I need to be wearing a pair of dark jeans with the bottoms turned up (which I don't do). Hmmm......

Your bluchers look nice, by the way.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I wear my LWB's with khakis, but then I also wear virtually every shoe/boot design known to man with my khakis...as they are my de facto civilian uniform! I do occasionally pull-on a pair of Levis...perhaps one to two times per week. LOL.


----------



## DRWWE

My new wingtips with cords today. Edward Green Borrowdale. I've been looking for a nice pair of derbies for fall/winter for some time and fell pretty hard for these. So far, very comfortable. 
[/url]


----------



## eagle2250

^^Shoes to last a lifetime......
and consistently looking good while doing so!


----------



## Steel Rim

I enjoyed these EGs while I wore them up North


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Suede LHS


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for Brooks Brothers low vamp full strap in Color 8:


----------



## FLMike

vga said:


> Black shoes from louis philippe..


Doesn't sound particularly trad, but wouldn't want to pass judgement without seeing. Pics?


----------



## derum

Kiton brogues.


----------



## Shiny

Alden cigar captoe boots.


----------



## Shiny

Cigar LHS. No reason to wear these: Bad weather, about 40 degrees, boot season...But they feel and look so good!


----------



## FLMike

Shiny said:


> Cigar LHS. No reason to wear these: Bad weather, about 40 degrees, boot season...But they feel and look so good!


I'd rather say, no reason NOT to wear them! Beautiful.


----------



## Shiny

FLMike said:


> I'd rather say, no reason NOT to wear them! Beautiful.


You are correct, sir!


----------



## orange fury

Walkover bucks:


----------



## Steel Rim

Whiskey LHS


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> View attachment 27432
> Whiskey LHS


Those are drool worthy. Beautiful.


----------



## Billax

What a hot streak this thread is having! Absolutely gorgeous combinations of shoes, socks, and trousers!


----------



## Steel Rim

FLMike said:


> Those are drool worthy. Beautiful.


Many thanks!


----------



## Steel Rim

JM Weston 180 in brown








(not the best photo)


----------



## Billax

Allen Edmonds Pebble grain penny loafers:


----------



## Semper Jeep

Highs in the single digits and the windchill pushing us well below 0ºF today so I'm wearing some shearling lined boots from Heinrich Dinkelacker today.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Norwegian Split Toe in Color 8


----------



## Shiny

Cigar captoe boots b/c...boot season:


----------



## Billax

Steel Rim said:


> Alden Norwegian Split Toe in Color 8
> 
> View attachment 28091


Handsome shoes and a great pair of cable knit socks!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Handsome shoes and a great pair of cable knit socks!


Good catch on the socks. Not always easy to find - I have a pair of heavy grey ones that I love but haven't been able to find more of them for years.


----------



## Steel Rim

Fading Fast said:


> Good catch on the socks. Not always easy to find - I have a pair of heavy grey ones that I love but haven't been able to find more of them for years.


Cashmere socks by Corgi. Every time I wear them, not often, I have to darn them to repair wear...


----------



## Semper Jeep

Steel Rim said:


> Cashmere socks by Corgi. Every time I wear them, not often, I have to darn them to repair wear...


I have a few pair of the same socks and they are so so comfortable but man are they fragile!


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Ravello LHS


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The rain has gone, and the streets are dry. My feet are very happy to be back in their favorites, suede LHS.


----------



## FLMike

The usual...Color 8 tassels










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden low vamp


----------



## Fading Fast

Just arrived from the Quoddy January sale:







1x Kennebec Chukka - VibramRuggedSoleWhiteSheepskin 
*Upper :* Horween® Chromexcel / Brown #19 Print
*Sole Type :* Vibram Rugged Sole
*Sole Color :* Vibram Rugged Sole / RedBrick
*Thread :* Natural
*Hardware :* Antique Brass
*Lace :* Rawhide / Chestnut
*Lining :* White Sheepskin
*Size :* 11.5
*Width :* D Standard Medium


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Alden low vamp
> View attachment 28640


Those look like the Full Straps, no? 684?


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> View attachment 28651


Those look awfully toasty!


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Those look awfully toasty!


Definitely cold-weather boots that came too late for the most-recent Polar Vortex, but we'll still get a few bone-chilling days in this winter for me to break them out.


----------



## Patrick06790

These Sperry loafers came up in the Tradly Questions thread. I was looking for a rubber-soled penny as my similar old pair of Allen Edmonds are falling apart. Spring tends to be pretty sloppy around here, and I spend a lot of time in rustic settings that are not always compatible with leather soles.

And they are inexpensive. So I thought I'd take a chance.

Pros -- Comfortable, nice-looking.

Con -- Compared to a contemporary Weejun, they are quite a bit longer. I'm so used to the shorter look that these look a little winklepickerish to me. But in the context of actually wearing them, not so much.

In action, sort of:



Compared to current Bass:



Sole:



By the way, I tried a sort of homemade Topy on these Weejuns, with friction tape and some kind of glue. It's been a few years so I guess it works. Notice the hole.


----------



## Steel Rim

FLMike said:


> Those look like the Full Straps, no? 684?


Indeed they are.


----------



## Shiny

Getting the wears in b4 it warms up. Cigar captoe boots:


----------



## Steel Rim

Today


----------



## shorty

Disabled. No longer working. Can’t drive. Mostly wearing house shoes in the winter. Barefoot the rest of the season.


----------



## eagle2250

Shiny said:


> Getting the wears in b4 it warms up. Cigar captoe boots:


Nice kicks...very nice kicks!


----------



## Bridgers

Lots of rain in NC this week. Bringing out the black O'Keeffe brogue boots in response.


----------



## Shiny

Post snow, but the sun came out. So, reached for these Alden #8 Plaza chukkas with commando soles. They love the slush!


----------



## Southerner

Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined cordovan LHS (in need of recrafting). I recently found out that Brooks Brothers will no longer be buying shoes from Alden, so the unlined LHS is effectively discontinued (unless Alden decides to offer them under their label). All of Brooks Brothers’ Alden shoes are currently on sale on their website.


----------



## Shiny

Southerner said:


> Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined cordovan LHS (in need of recrafting). I recently found out that Brooks Brothers will no longer be buying shoes from Alden, so the unlined LHS is effectively discontinued (unless Alden decides to offer them under their label). All of Brooks Brothers' Alden shoes are currently on sale on their website.


Great shoes. Own a pair myself. Sad that they won't offer them anymore. Kinda break them out in hotter weather.

Anyway, Wearing the lined Cigar LHS today:


----------



## Steel Rim

BB Unlined LHS


----------



## TMMKC




----------



## denace_mennis

I should probably stop reading this thread or I might make a purchase I can't afford. 
Sperry A/Os in tan. Perfect for spring break









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Spring Break huh? Well, you are sitting about 10 miles from me right now (working in King of Prussia today) and I don't see any stinking Spring Break!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## denace_mennis

Oldsport said:


> Spring Break huh? Well, you are sitting about 10 miles from me right now (working in King of Prussia today) and I don't see any stinking Spring Break!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Currently I'm suffering the beautiful weather at Disney. Although my friends and family back home don't seem to agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Just got these and couldn't be happier with them. BB unlined LHS in color 8. I heard they are discontinuing them and just couldn't go through life without owning the icons that they are....especially at the current sale price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## August West

Congratulations FLMike. That a fine looking pair of shoes. Any chance you have a pair of lined LHS, and if so would you be able to make a fit comparison between the two?
I'm sure there are old threads on this topic, but a fresh take from a current contributing, upstanding member like yourself would be appreciated if you are in a position to have an opinion.


----------



## FLMike

August West said:


> Congratulations FLMike. That a fine looking pair of shoes. Any chance you have a pair of lined LHS, and if so would you be able to make a fit comparison between the two?
> I'm sure there are old threads on this topic, but a fresh take from a current contributing, upstanding member like yourself would be appreciated if you are in a position to have an opinion.


Interesting you should ask, and a good question. I've always been a fan of the LHS, but have not had good success getting a good fit with the model. I have never previously tried the unlined version from BB, but owned a pair of the lined version for some time. I sized down a half size as recommended, but found the vamp to be too snug across the tops of my feet, so that my feet were sore by the end of the day. I was able to try on my normal size and they were, as expected, too loose. I reluctantly sold the ones I owned....the tight ones. That was a few years ago. I decided to try the unlined version on the theory/hope that, despite being made on the same last, they might be more flexible and accommodating to my foot width than the lined version. So far, I'm finding that my theory is bearing out. Very comfortable for the first couple of wearings.


----------



## Steel Rim

August West said:


> Congratulations FLMike. That a fine looking pair of shoes. Any chance you have a pair of lined LHS, and if so would you be able to make a fit comparison between the two?
> I'm sure there are old threads on this topic, but a fresh take from a current contributing, upstanding member like yourself would be appreciated if you are in a position to have an opinion.


I have both the LINED and the UNLINED versions and have worn both for years. I find that they are sized the same, both on the VAN last, although there is a little more flexibility in the unlined version. In sum, same size, 10.5D, in both.
Unlined:









Lined:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My #8 shell cordovan LHS's are lined and purchased from Alden. My whiskey shell cordovan LHS's were produced by Alden for sale by BB and they are unlined. Both pair were purchased in size 9.5D. The #8 shell LHS's required a substantial break in period to become 'all day' comfortable. The unlined whiskey shell LHS's were all day comfortable straight out of the box. :beer:


----------



## August West

Thanks FLMike and Steel Rim for your helpful input.


----------



## trgolf

August West said:


> Thanks FLMike and Steel Rim for your helpful input.


Scored a pair of Black yesterday at sale price of $561 and then 25% off that price. Sorry to see these go form the BB line up.


----------



## Southerner

Crockett and Jones patent pumps with flat grosgrain bow. Worn with white tie to a Carnival ball in New Orleans last night.


----------



## August West

trgolf said:


> Scored a pair of Black yesterday at sale price of $561 and then 25% off that price. Sorry to see these go form the BB line up.


How did you manage an additional 25% off the $561?


----------



## eagle2250

Southerner said:


> Crockett and Jones patent pumps with flat grosgrain bow. Worn with white tie to a Carnival ball in New Orleans last night.


Indeed, it seems that there is a party every night in New Orleans! Though, were it me, I would have forgone the "patent pumps" and gone with my 'spit-shined' AE Leeds, paired with my civilian Tux! I can get more wear time out of the calf Leeds with other than formal attire. In any event, hope you and your's enjoyed the party.


----------



## DCR

August West said:


> How did you manage an additional 25% off the $561?


Indeed. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## cordovanpapi

BB had a cardmember event over the past week or so with an additional 25% off your order when you purchased with your store card. Purchased a pair of cordovan tassel's myself.


----------



## trgolf

August West said:


> How did you manage an additional 25% off the $561?


They were having an additional 25% off for BB cardholders. It expired 3/4. Nice deal at $420. I believe they are unloading all of their Alden shoes.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

Thanks for the notice on BB cordovan--they NEVER go on sale. I bought the loafers and used a coupon code (I have no BB credit card) and got another 15% off. So ~$450 all told. I'm stoked.


----------



## FLMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden NST


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I believe I have a very similar Alden design, but crafted of a dark brown calf hide. If my eyes (or my monitor screen) do not deceive me, those are #8 shell cordovan...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I believe I have a very similar Alden design, but crafted of a dark brown calf hide. If my eyes (or my monitor screen) do not deceive me, those are #8 shell cordovan...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


Yes #8 shell. Thanks. Pardon my wrinkles...


----------



## FLMike

More #8....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Happy Friday, all. Alden cigar captoe boots on the Grant last 2day:


----------



## Billax

Rancourt full Strap loafers with accompanying Orvis Brass Buckle belt.










Rancourt full Strap loafers with Brass Buckles


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great looking kicks..., but where are your socks? I think I may have worn my Alden 975's with jeans on occasion, but never without socks. The shoe design seems inconsistent with being worn sockless! Admittedly I am from a different generation (that generally never goes sockless) and indeed in the final analysis, this is just my opinion.


----------



## TimF

^^ And why do you have the Horween stamp on your ankles?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great looking kicks..., but where are your socks? I think I may have worn my Alden 975's with jeans on occasion, but never without socks. The shoe design seems inconsistent with being worn sockless! Admittedly I am from a different generation (that generally never goes sockless) and indeed in the final analysis, this is just my opinion.


Well I'm seventy, and we went sockless after practice, coming out of the locker room with bare ankles and hoping we weren't caught. I can't recall if it was a one or two demerit offense, but if you got up to four your Saturday morning would be spent in detention hall. D hall wasn't too bad, but the appointed hour was way too early.


----------



## Shiny

Cigar LHS looking dark as we have overcast skies:


----------



## Steel Rim

TKI67 said:


> Well I'm seventy, and we went sockless after practice, coming out of the locker room with bare ankles and hoping we weren't caught. I can't recall if it was a one or two demerit offense, but if you got up to four your Saturday morning would be spent in detention hall. D hall wasn't too bad, but the appointed hour was way too early.


I am your age and often wear bluchers with no show socks. But I was chastised on this Forum for doing so...


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great looking kicks..., but where are your socks? I think I may have worn my Alden 975's with jeans on occasion, but never without socks. The shoe design seems inconsistent with being worn sockless! Admittedly I am from a different generation (that generally never goes sockless) and indeed in the final analysis, this is just my opinion.





Steel Rim said:


> I am your age and often wear bluchers with no show socks. But I was chastised on this Forum for doing so...


Y'all are glossing over the obvious (although TimF jokingly alluded to it). I would assume that one doesn't get elaborate tattooing done on one's ankles just to proceed to cover it up with socks! Right?

Although, that's a pretty convenient location to have tattooing in the unfortunate event of a change of heart.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Steel Rim said:


> I am your age and often wear bluchers with no show socks. But I was chastised on this Forum for doing so...


Doesn't bother me. That's the way I wear my saddle shoe style golf shoes.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

danielbautista333 said:


> I'll be sure not to show the Brooks Brothers made in USA tags on my arms


A Trad tattoos the old style Makers label on that point between neck and back where the lapel would fall on a natural shoulder suit.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for J Crew Regina Grain LHS


----------



## kev'n

AE Bourbon Cap Toe (2nds) w/ matching belt.


----------



## Corcovado

Rancourt bit loafers.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You have chosen to wear a very handsome pair of shoes today, member Corcovado. In my dealings with Rancourt they have always delivered a quality product...and tempted my with many other pair(s)!


----------



## Corcovado

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> You have chosen to wear a very handsome pair of shoes today, member Corcovado. In my dealings with Rancourt they have always delivered a quality product...and tempted my with many other pair(s)!


Thank you. Yes I love their quality. I happen to own a few other pairs, including a beloved pair of suede shoes, basically a suede version of the "1967 Chukka." I think of them as my "Saturday shoes."

Unfortunately it seems like my foot is sort of between their size 10 and size 10.5, so sometimes getting the right fit is challenging for me. Nevertheless I find myself visiting their website often and scheming about my next purchase.


----------



## Shiny

Oldies but goodies. #8 Brooks/Alden shortwings. I think these are on the Brooks variant of the Plaza last.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden LHS + Arthur


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Why I just wore my #8 shell LHS's to church this morning, but with SWMBO and not with Arthur. LOL.


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Why I just wore my #8 shell LHS's to church this morning, but with SWMBO and not with Arthur. LOL.


So that would be SWMBO rather than HWMO....


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Men's footwear done right...those are strikingly handsome kicks,my friend! Perhaps I should wear my whiskey shell LHS's for church this morning? :icon_scratch:

In any event, Happy Easter.


----------



## Corcovado

Alden suede


----------



## eagle2250

Steel Rim said:


> View attachment 30373


My attempt to emulate member Steel Rim's footwear choice for this day:










Alden's made for DD unlined LHS's in whiskey shell! These beauties have seen a lot of wear in the past five to six years and we are still walking on the original soles. A pair of life's minor luxuries, for sure.


----------



## FLMike

^All good save for the black socks! With what were those meant to coordinate? (Or am I mistaken and they are navy?)


----------



## TimF

eagle2250 said:


> My attempt to emulate member Steel Rim's footwear choice for this day:
> 
> View attachment 30396
> 
> 
> Alden's made for DD unlined LHS's in whiskey shell! These beauties have seen a lot of wear in the past five to six years and we are still walking on the original soles. A pair of life's minor luxuries, for sure.


Word is you don't need linings when you got DDs.


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> My attempt to emulate member Steel Rim's footwear choice for this day:
> 
> View attachment 30396
> 
> 
> Alden's made for DD unlined LHS's in whiskey shell! These beauties have seen a lot of wear in the past five to six years and we are still walking on the original soles. A pair of life's minor luxuries, for sure.


I approve. Very cool. Nice to know how my relatively new whiskeys will look in the future. Have a great holiday!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Too late to capture in an image but I wore snuff suede LHS with an olive poplin suit (Hunter & Coggins), a blue OCBD (Gitman for O’Connell’s), a yellow surcingle belt (Torino from the Bahle’s sale), and a peachy pink bow tie with pelicans on it (from Vineyard Vines). It was all very comfy on this day that began cool but quickly warmed into the eighties. Happy Easter and Happy Passover!


----------



## Oldsport

AE Maritime in Navy Blue ...


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf, courtesy of FLMike's recent PSA about the half price deals on eBay.


----------



## FLMike

^Very nice!


----------



## DapperAndy

Corcovado said:


> Alden calf, courtesy of FLMike's recent PSA about the half price deals on eBay.


Nice looking tassel loafers!


----------



## FLMike

New pair of Alden/BB color 8 tassels. One of the last of their kind, if the rumors are to be believed....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northeastern

Allen Edmonds Grayson in Black Calf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

Arthur + NST Color 8


----------



## eagle2250

^^Steel Rim, those are remarkably handsome shoes!
On a remarkably consistent basis, we seem to like the same shoe designs. I have Alden's brown calf hide version of that design on the shoe racks and in my rotation.


----------



## Northeastern

Oldies but goodies

Allen Edmonds McAllister in Burgundy Calf

Desperately in need of recrafting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northeastern

Tod's Penny Loafers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your penny loafers look to be very comfortable. What kind of sole are those Tod's fitted with? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Northeastern

They have the rubber soles with the bumps. I'm not sure if it's Dainite (sp?) like Allen Edmonds but it feels similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Northeastern said:


> Tod's Penny Loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.

If I ever decide to overcome my cheapness, my one Tod's purchase will be a driving moc.


----------



## eagle2250

Northeastern said:


> They have the rubber soles with the bumps. I'm not sure if it's Dainite (sp?) like Allen Edmonds but it feels similar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't appear to be Dainite but they do look like they are very comfortable to walk on. They look to be very flexible. Thanks for the additional information.


----------



## Northeastern

eagle2250 said:


> They don't appear to be Dainite but they do look like they are very comfortable to walk on. They look to be very flexible. Thanks for the additional information.


They flex well but not overly so like some rubber soles. The material seems more substantial than other rubber soles I've had in the past, most of my collection is leather soled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northeastern

Cole Haan Pinch Tassel Loafers in Burgundy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corcovado

Alden shell.


----------



## Northeastern

Jack Erwin "Watts" Cap Toe Oxford

A few years old now, they've been good value for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Today's choice of footwear:


----------



## Shiny

Out of winter hibernation. I only wear these during spring/summer because they're unlined, Alden/brooks #8 pennys:


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf LHS


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looking comfortable...very comfortable.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Corcovado

Alden shell.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those are a very handsome pair of shoes! At one point didn't Alden call that design their Ranger Moc? If so, I have a pair in whiskey shell, fitted with Alden's plantation crepe sole. I am certain you will be walking around in great comfort throughout this day!


----------



## Corcovado

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Those are a very handsome pair of shoes! At one point didn't Alden call that design their Ranger Moc? If so, I have a pair in whiskey shell, fitted with Alden's plantation crepe sole. I am certain you will be walking around in great comfort throughout this day!


I purchased these as Alden seconds from The ShoeMart. I don't recall what they called it then but what caught my eye was that it looked like a lace up version of the LHS, at least as far as the toebox was concerned. Mine has a leather sole. They currently offer the same ranger mocc in suede:

https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-mens-73993-handsewn-5-eyelet-blucher-oxford-brown-suede/

I should add that even though the shoe looks like a close cousin of the LHS, and is made on the same last as the LHS (Van last), I found the ranger mocc to be considerably roomier and brought to mind the Barrie last. (I wear size 10 LHS and size 9.5 Barrie last models.) As it turned out, they fit perfectly when I added a pair of insoles I had lying around, but if anyone purchases a pair of these I recommend ordering as if you were purchasing Barrie last shoes.


----------



## nb8790

Allen Edmonds Nomad white bucks.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A very handsome pair.
Those look clean enough to be brand new, perhaps on their maiden voyage out of doors?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^A very handsome pair.
> Those look clean enough to be brand new, perhaps on their maiden voyage out of doors?


Heck, I can't even keep new-from-the-box ones looking that clean prior to their first wearing. 

Then again, back in Ivy's heyday, the cool kids wanted them all scuffed up so stores started selling some pre-scuffed ones (think, early version of pre-washed jeans).

Check out this lead from a 1953 Esquire article (my bolding):

How Shoe Can You Get?
By Russell Lynes
Esquire, September 1953

At Yale there is a system for pigeonholing the members of the college community which is based on the word "shoe." Shoe bears some relation to the word chic, and when you say that a fellow is "terribly shoe" you mean that he is a crumb in the upper social crust of the college, though a more kindly metaphor might occur to you. You talk of a "shoe" fraternity or a "shoe" crowd, for example, but you can also describe a man's manner of dress as "shoe." The term derives, as you probably know, from the dirty white bucks which are the standard collegiate footwear *(you can buy new ones already dirty in downtown New York to save you the embarrassment of looking as though you hadn't had them all your life)*, but the system of pigeonholing by footwear does not stop there. It encompasses the entire community under the terms White Shoe, Brown Shoe, and Black Shoe.

(link to full article: https://www.ivy-style.com/russell-lynes-on-the-shoe-hierarchy-esquire-1953.html)​
I'm not sure, but I think this might (emphasis on "might") be a pic of pre-scuffed, new bucks:


----------



## Northeastern

Allen Edmonds Whitney Cap Toe

Picked them up from the Factory Second sale, this is day one with them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf NST


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good!
As I sit before the keyboard dressed in my workout attire, ready to head off for the gym, you have inspired me. Hence, these are my shoes for the day, after our return from the gym!


----------



## Corcovado

Johnston & Murphy circa 1999. I think these are the oldest dress shoes I own. I should wear them more often as the fit is perfect.


----------



## TDWat

Crockett & Jones Connaught in dark brown. Slightly scuffed from a run-in with the edge of a desk.


----------



## eagle2250

This is the pair I wore today: Alden sand suede chukkas, leather lined and fitted w/ Alden's plantation crepe soles. Uber comfortable on the foot and easy to look at, as well!


----------



## Oldsport

Those are nice looking chukkas Eagle. Very nice. Sleek!


----------



## FLMike

Oldsport said:


> Those are nice looking chukkas Eagle. Very nice. Sleek!


I agree, those are nice looking. I'm curious, though, what is that leather toe piece on the sole?


----------



## Corcovado

I don't own a pair but it looks like how Alden soles their All Weather Walker model:


----------



## eagle2250

Member Corcovado is spot on with his assessment. The chukkas in question were an Alden special run for Alden of Carmel, several years back. It struck me as potentially the 'ultimate Desert Boot!'


----------



## Howard

Brown Nunn Bush Loafer


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not sure, but I think this might (emphasis on "might") be a pic of pre-scuffed, new bucks:
> View attachment 30796


Isn't that a pic from Reggie Darling's blog of his old Barrie bucks?


----------



## Fading Fast

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> Isn't that a pic from Reggie Darling's blog of his old Barrie bucks?


I don't know. The place where I found the pic identified them as new "scuffed" ones - but as you can tell, I was quite suspicious. As per the Esquire article, new scuffed ones were sold, but I couldn't find a definitive pic of them.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> Isn't that a pic from Reggie Darling's blog of his old Barrie bucks?


Thanks for reminding me how much I miss Barrie!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Brown Nunn Bush Loafer


Those look to be a very comfortable pair of shoes, Howard. May you long wear them and may you do so onlu in good health!


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

Fading Fast said:


> I don't know. The place where I found the pic identified them as new "scuffed" ones - but as you can tell, I was quite suspicious. As per the Esquire article, new scuffed ones were sold, but I couldn't find a definitive pic of them.


Found the article - I was right. Those bucks are from 1977. So, the perfect photo of what new bucks should end up looking like! 

https://reggiedarling.blogspot.com/2010/07/my-birthday-bucks.html


----------



## Corcovado

_And not just any white bucks, but white bucks from the only purveyor that one was to buy such exalted footwear: Barrie Ltd. of New Haven, Connecticut, located right next door to J. Press in the middle of the Yale campus. What joy!
_
Pardon my ignorance but is there a connection between Barrie Ltd and Alden's Barrie last?


----------



## Fading Fast

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> Found the article - I was right. Those bucks are from 1977. So, the perfect photo of what new bucks should end up looking like!
> 
> https://reggiedarling.blogspot.com/2010/07/my-birthday-bucks.html


Great find. A fun, if a bit verbose, article. So, the hunt for an example of an Ivy era new buck pre-scuffed (as per Esquire) continues.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Those look to be a very comfortable pair of shoes, Howard. May you long wear them and may you do so onlu in good health!


I think I bought them a year or so ago, they've been in my closet for so long.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Great find. A fun, if a bit verbose, article. So, the hunt for an example of an Ivy era new buck pre-scuffed (as per Esquire) continues.


I personally enjoyed this one, as well....

https://reggiedarling.blogspot.com/2012/12/reggies-alden-slip-ons-and-why-he-wears.html


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FLMike said:


> I personally enjoyed this one, as well....
> 
> https://reggiedarling.blogspot.com/2012/12/reggies-alden-slip-ons-and-why-he-wears.html


Awesome. It so reminds me of my similar experiences at Texas Commerce, the Houston equivalent of the Morgan Guaranty experience. I helped the Marketing Division write the dress guide, probably about thirty five pages with embossed cover. How I wish I had kept a copy! I also remember the blazer and flannels on Saturday morning. Now TCB is part of JP Morgan/Chase and far less formal, as are most banks. As I was a lawyer I interacted with our outside counsel a lot and observed those exact tribal distinctions. Friends at Baker & Botts encouraged me to flaunt the very dress guide I had helped write and wear pink shirts and cordovan tassel loafers. It amused my CEO who was never seen in anything other than Oxxford suits, white shirts, black Church's bals, and Hermès ties.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> I personally enjoyed this one, as well....
> 
> https://reggiedarling.blogspot.com/2012/12/reggies-alden-slip-ons-and-why-he-wears.html


You're so right - great piece.

I started on Wall Street about the same time as that gentleman, but I went into trading not investment banking (trading, at that time, was for up-from-the-street kids / investment banking took connections and pedigree) with my first firm being at 120 Broadway (the first office building in NYC to take up a full city block - it is an enormous building ⇩)








My second firm was at 14 Wall Street ⇩ 








Both firms were old-line Wall Street establishments rich in tradition. And at both, the young guys like me were, like Reggie, incredibly focused on getting the clothes correct.

To his shoe comments, I was advised by the older guys to buy a black tassel loafer. I bought the Florsheim "Royal Imperial" for $120 (no way in the world I would ever have told my dad what I paid for them) that looked like these ⇩ (mine survived until 2012 as they were disintegrating at that point). Back then, Florsheim made a quality shoe and $120 was a lot of money especially to a kid just starting out.









It's funny how on the Trad side of the house, sometimes, tassel loafers, especially with suits for work, are looked on with a bit of suspicion by the Ivy guys. I have no doubt that they are right about what was "acceptable" in Ivy's heyday, but in the '80s on Wall Street - they were one of "the" shoes for the young guys.

One more connect to the author, in the early '90s, I was hired by a firm that was located in the building he mentioned - One Liberty Plaza - that had a Brooks Brothers store on its ground floor. When trading was slow and I needed to clear my head, I'd strolled through (and spend too much money in) that store.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear choice...
.....reliving the dream(s) from days gone by:


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear choice is a pair of LL Bean's Bison hide Allagash loafers. I purchased these things, on sale, for $67 a couple of years back and have worn them hard sine then. They are light on the foot, feature a very comfortable insole and have so far, proven to be virtually indestructible. I'm impressed with the very real value this inexpensive pair of shoes represents.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> You're so right - great piece.
> 
> I started on Wall Street about the same time as that gentleman, but I went into trading not investment banking (trading, at that time, was for up-from-the-street kids / investment banking took connections and pedigree) with my first firm being at 120 Broadway (the first office building in NYC to take up a full city block - it is an enormous building ⇩)
> View attachment 30929
> 
> My second firm was at 14 Wall Street ⇩
> View attachment 30930
> 
> Both firms were old-line Wall Street establishments rich in tradition. And at both, the young guys like me were, like Reggie, incredibly focused on getting the clothes correct.
> 
> To his shoe comments, I was advised by the older guys to buy a black tassel loafer. I bought the Florsheim "Royal Imperial" for $120 (no way in the world I would ever have told my dad what I paid for them) that looked like these ⇩ (mine survived until 2012 as they were disintegrating at that point). Back then, Florsheim made a quality shoe and $120 was a lot of money especially to a kid just starting out.
> View attachment 30931
> 
> 
> It's funny how on the Trad side of the house, sometimes, tassel loafers, especially with suits for work, are looked on with a bit of suspicion by the Ivy guys. I have no doubt that they are right about what was "acceptable" in Ivy's heyday, but in the '80s on Wall Street - they were one of "the" shoes for the young guys.
> 
> One more connect to the author, in the early '90s, I was hired by a firm that was located in the building he mentioned - One Liberty Plaza - that had a Brooks Brothers store on its ground floor. When trading was slow and I needed to clear my head, I'd strolled through (and spend too much money in) that store.


I have been ruminating on this one, specifically the reference to the "Trad side of the house." Trad means different things to different people. If by Trad you mean those who were building their sense of style in the forties and fifties, even the very early sixties, I agree that those people tended to put oxfords with suits, but if you move into the mid-sixties and beyond, that was pretty much out the window. Although I learned a lot from my father's mode of dress in the fifties, my style was forged in high school in the sixties, and our idea of dress shoes was Alden for Brooks tassels. My father went his whole life without wearing a tassel loafer, but he rocked the Alden walkers and NSTs as well as black plain toe oxfords with dark suits.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Color 8
Arthur Color 1


----------



## Corcovado

eagle2250 said:


> Today's footwear choice is a pair of LL Bean's Bison hide Allagash loafers. I purchased these things, on sale, for $67 a couple of years back and have worn them hard sine then. They are light on the foot, feature a very comfortable insole and have so far, proven to be virtually indestructible. I'm impressed with the very real value this inexpensive pair of shoes represents.


I am on my second pair of those and agree with your comments.









Wearing my black LHS today, which may or may not be strictly ballroom.


----------



## nb8790

Alden for Brooks Bros Leisure Handsewns in Color #8 shell.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## Corcovado

I've reached the point where this fine pair of Rancourt loafers fits me well. They were generally a little tight on my feet, especially at the instep, and what did the trick was this particular shoe tree which I used to stretch them out.


----------



## rogerharrie

How would you rate what I'm wearing?


----------



## eagle2250

Cheaney Matisse Tassel Loafers, in walnut calf...a good choice for Sunday services...yes, no?










I oh-so-love the braided trim on these.


----------



## FLMike

rogerharrie said:


> How would you rate what I'm wearing?


It looks like they've been stored without shoe trees. And since this is the Trad Forum, I'd rate them pretty low on the Trad scale (see contrast stitching).


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## Southerner

The ever controversial (in this forum) horsebit loafer...the only Gucci product that doesn't resemble a character from Rikki-Tikki-Tavi.


----------



## Greg D

Nothing like the shiny leather-like feel of Weejuns!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

rogerharrie said:


> How would you rate what I'm wearing?


They look solid and have some interesting details. I cannot speak to the body of Trad in general but from the fifties and sixties perspective in Virginia, they are outside the idiom.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Greg D said:


> Nothing like the shiny leather-like feel of Weejuns!
> View attachment 31291


They hurt like hell for the first week of school and by finals in May they were held together by duct tape. I loved them.


----------



## Corcovado

I don't know what is controversial about the horse bit loafer.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Corcovado said:


> I don't know what is controversial about the horse bit loafer.


Could it be the color? I have a pair and almost never wear them because they are black. I guess I could wear them with shorts or reds, but I always go the Sperry route instead. The last time I wore them was when I was working and needed footwear for a navy pinstriped suit, white shirt, and a pink tie with a print of circling sharks. Just kidding about the color. To me they aren't all that controversial.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Ravello LHS


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> I don't know what is controversial about the horse bit loafer.





TKI67 said:


> Could it be the color? I have a pair and almost never wear them because they are black. I guess I could wear them with shorts or reds, but I always go the Sperry route instead. The last time I wore them was when I was working and needed footwear for a navy pinstriped suit, white shirt, and a pink tie with a print of circling sharks. Just kidding about the color. To me they aren't all that controversial.


I agree with TKI67 regarding the color of the shoe providing the probable single source of controversy. In the picture below I see absolutely nothing controversial about my brown hued Alden flexwelt Horsebit loafers.


----------



## Greg D

Time to bring 'em out (beautiful day in CT)...


----------



## nb8790

Alden LHS for Brooks Brothers in color 8 shell.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Assuming those to be of the unlined ilk, I am envious. Mine are lined and we are facing a 'long, hot summer.'


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Billax

• J. Press Gingham 3/2 roll sport coat
• Land's End Cotton ducks
• OTC socks (whose maker I've forgotten)
• Allen Edmonds white Bucks

Remember: Life never sucks when you're wearin' white Ducks and white Bucks!


----------



## eagleman

White suede AE Polo saddle oxfords


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Nice job guys - great to see all the variations on the white bucks/saddles.

N.B., That's an incredible Gingham sport coat Mr. B.


----------



## BlackBart

Southerner said:


> The ever controversial (in this forum) horsebit loafer...the only Gucci product that doesn't resemble a character from Rikki-Tikki-Tavi.
> 
> View attachment 31241


Love the buttery color of your slacks!


----------



## eagle2250

Today's Sunday Go-To-Meetin shoes...er, boots:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Increasingly well worn Luccheses in French calf hide, w/burnished toes and heels backs.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Today's Sunday Go-To-Meetin shoes...er, boots:
> 
> View attachment 31728
> 
> 
> Increasingly well worn Luccheses in French calf hide, w/burnished toes and heels backs.


Calf Luccheses are the epitome of boot comfort. Out of the box soft.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, you are oh-so-right! Every pair of my Luccheses has proven so comfortable only the foot that I must constantly struggle to resist the urge to buy the next pair and, alas, seem to fail regularly! Soon I'll have to get a bigger closet...again.


----------



## nb8790

Allen Edmonds black Chester wingtip brogues.


----------



## nb8790

Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers in burgundy calf.


----------



## EponymousFunk

TKI67 said:


> Calf Luccheses are the epitome of boot comfort. Out of the box soft.


Years ago, I had a pair in goatskin; also very supple and wore like iron. Those boots were eventually re-soled three times and lasted almost 15 years! I would still have them if not for an unfortunate misstep on a DFW escalator. 

There are now two pair of Lucchese calf ropers wrangling/bookending a small herd of AE oxfords, bluchers, and loafers on the shoe rack in my closet. They are sad and lonely; there is not much call for them here in the Beltway, so they usually come out to play only on trips home to Texas...

Regards,


----------



## nb8790

Trying on color #8 shell Alden seconds from TheShoeMart, need to decide if I will keep or return them. The only flaws I can find are a light scratch on the right shoe, and a slightly sloppy welt join and a couple messy brogue punches on the left shoe.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those handsome new kicks make for a great picture! Keep in mind that while the savings on a pair of seconds are substantial, how much you are troubled by the flaws detected can knock a bit of the bloom from the rose (so to speak). However two of the flaws you mentioned (the slight scratch and the broguing issue will seem irrelevant after you have worn the shoes a few times. How serious is the welt issue? :icon_scratch:


----------



## nb8790

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Those handsome new kicks make for a great picture! Keep in mind that while the savings on a pair of seconds are substantial, how much you are troubled by the flaws detected can knock a bit of the bloom from the rose (so to speak). However two of the flaws you mentioned (the slight scratch and the broguing issue will seem irrelevant after you have worn the shoes a few times. How serious is the welt issue? :icon_scratch:


The issues are very minor, although the scratch may bother me even though it's 99% invisible from a couple feet away.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks for the additional photos. Were the decision mine, I would keep those shoes, but you are the one whose standards really count in this instance. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Steel Rim

Whiskey LHS


----------



## gr8w8er

Steel Rim said:


> Whiskey LHS
> 
> View attachment 32345


Best cordovan ever? I think so.


----------



## eagle2250

Steel Rim, your LHS's look terrific and your four legged friend looks even better! Good friends that look at you that way are hard to find.


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> Steel Rim, your LHS's look terrific and your four legged friend looks even better! Good friends that look at you that way are hard to find.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## nb8790

The Alden longwings in color #8 shell proved to be keepers. I'm wearing them today for the first time.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## nb8790

Alden longwings again today. The left shoe heel is slightly too wide (or my left heel is too narrow) but otherwise they are proving an excellent fit.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Have you considered putting in heel pads to take up the extra space?


----------



## Cassadine

nb8790 said:


> The Alden longwings in color #8 shell proved to be keepers. I'm wearing them today for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 32524


Best shoe I've ever owned. Classy and a true workhorse at the same time. Wear them in good health.


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf


----------



## Cvaria

I'm still wearing and loving 1 of my many pairs of Brooksbrothers/Allen Edmonds Presidios. Love them to death. I will have to replace each with a pair brooksbrothers 1818 loafers. No more Allen Edmonds since the contract has moved.


----------



## Steel Rim

Whiskey

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A truly handsome pair of foot gear, for sure!


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A truly handsome pair of foot gear, for sure!


Thanks. I rotate among color 8, ravello, and these whiskeys. Can't decide which I like best!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Is it possible to love one of our children any more than all the others? I think not...yours are all sterling examples of leather art and should be equally cherished! LOL


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## eagle2250

Today, as I sally forth to keep a couple of appointments, I shall wear the new Luccheses out for their maiden voyage out of doors: Cigar hued American Bison!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Enjoy and wear them in good health, there's always a frisson to the first wear.


----------



## Steel Rim

Ravello


----------



## Southerner

BB LHS back after undergoing surgery at B. Nelson.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## WatchmanJimG

Allen Edmonds "Cambridge" shell cordovan, Seminole County (FL) Courthouse 9/26/19:


----------



## Oldsport

Tretorns


----------



## Cyril

Cheaney Brogues


----------



## jeffchicago

Alden bluchers... and yes, my desk is a mess


----------



## Semper Jeep

A new MTO Rancourt Ranger Moc in unlined blue shell cordovan:


----------



## eagle2250

Semper Jeep said:


> A new MTO Rancourt Ranger Moc in unlined blue shell cordovan:


Those Ranger Mocs are absolutely stunning, as are those incredible socks!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Today I wore these lovely Polo by Ralph Lauren/Crockett & Jones "Marlow" Whiskey shell cordovan loafers for the first time. Belt by O'Connell's, Triumph toe plates by McFarland's of Lakeland, FL.


----------



## Steel Rim

WatchmanJimG said:


> Today I wore these lovely Polo by Ralph Lauren/Crockett & Jones "Marlow" Whiskey shell cordovan loafers for the first time. Belt by O'Connell's, Triumph toe plates by McFarland's of Lakeland, FL.
> 
> View attachment 37552
> View attachment 37553
> View attachment 37554
> View attachment 37555
> View attachment 37556


Great shoes! Where'd you get them?


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Steel Rim said:


> Great shoes! Where'd you get them?


Thanks! Actually I lucked into these on eBay.


----------



## nb8790

Freshly conditioned and polished Allen Edmonds dark chili Dalton boots.


----------



## conductor

Enjoying these new (to me) vintage Hanover shells:


----------



## Traditional Tory

Today is my first day in my new Beaverbrook Oxfords by Hartt Shoes.

The company is from my province and has a long and storied history in both New Brunswick and Canada. Obviously, there are some breaking-in pains (I work in sales and am on my feet all day) but, so far, I am extremely pleased with them.



http://imgur.com/a/y9QK8LH




http://imgur.com/WnjQGbq


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden for Brooks #8


----------



## nb8790

Allen Edmonds Northland camp mocs, sadly discontinued.


----------



## Nimzowitsch

Vass Budapest on the famous Budapest last.

Hands down, the most comfortable pair of shoes I own. Thanks @Flanderian and @blue suede shoes for recommending it to me


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Norwegian Split Toe Color 8


----------



## Nimzowitsch

Church's Shannon in Burgundy:
https://www.church-footwear.com/eu/...d_binder_derby.EEB001_9XV_F0ADY_F_000000.html
The English equivalent of Alden's PTB


----------



## eagle2250

Nimzowitsch said:


> Church's Shannon in Burgundy:
> https://www.church-footwear.com/eu/...d_binder_derby.EEB001_9XV_F0ADY_F_000000.html
> The English equivalent of Alden's PTB
> View attachment 39891


The English equivalent of Aden's PTB and they look like a brand new version of my 45+ year old Allen Edmond's shell cordovan Leeds. In later years AE redisigned the Toe Box of their Leeds, making it narrower, and ruined the design, for me at least. However, my old friends continue to serve me well! May you long wear those shoes and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## Nimzowitsch

Clark's original desert boots


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Alden 975s today!


----------



## Fading Fast

You could do worse than starting a from-scratch shoe wardrobe with our last two entries - the Clark's for casual and the Alden's for biz/dress.


----------



## Nimzowitsch

WatchmanJimG said:


> Alden 975s today!
> 
> View attachment 40202


These shoes are my holy grail. I will be travelling to DC in April with a budget of around $3000-3500 to amp up my wardrobe (ocbds, blazers, trousers, etc.) and hopefully I'll be able to clinch a pair!


----------



## Fading Fast

Nimzowitsch said:


> These shoes are my holy grail. I will be travelling to DC in April with a budget of around $3000-3500 to amp up my wardrobe (ocbds, blazers, trousers, etc.) and hopefully I'll be able to clinch a pair!


You might want to reach out to the store now as (and this is just me saying it, I don't know the store's policy) they might be willing to hold your size aside for you (and/or order it in from another store now if they don't currently have it) if they know you are coming and that you want that model in your size.

In the NYC Alden store, they carry a lot, but not everything in every size, so checking in with the Washington store now might help you. Good luck / have a great trip.


----------



## Nimzowitsch

Fading Fast said:


> You might want to reach out to the store now as (and this is just me saying it, I don't know the store's policy) they might be willing to hold your size aside for you (and/or order it in from another store now if they don't currently have it) if they know you are coming and that you want that model in your size.
> 
> In the NYC Alden store, they carry a lot, but not everything in every size, so checking in with the Washington store now might help you. Good luck / have a great trip.


Thanks for the suggestion. That is actually a good idea, however, since I live in Vienna I don't know what my size in Alden is, I reckon I am between 8.5 and 9 US and I doubt they'd keep both sizes for me 

Also, since I intend to buy at least 8-10 OCBD shirts, at least 1 sport coat and a few trousers (alas, all at full price from BB and J. Press) I am unsure that I will be able to afford the Alden's longwings this time around.

On another note, I will be looking to add another pair of penny loafers to my collection. I already own a pair of Church's Pembrey (https://www.church-footwear.com/eu/...leather_loafer.EDB003_9FG_F0ACL_F_000000.html). I really love the look of the GH Bass Larson, but all the negative feedback I've read on the Trad Forum has sort of put me off them. I mean, they're no Alden - I get it - but are they really *that* horrible?

Can you, perhaps, recommend a pair of penny loafers that I can get while I am in the US. Preferably ones which are as similar to the GH Bass as possible, besides Alden's LHS? I looked up AE's selection and was a bit overwhelmed by the variety..

P.S. I really enjoy reading your posts on the forum!


----------



## Fading Fast

Nimzowitsch said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. That is actually a good idea, however, since I live in Vienna I don't know what my size in Alden is, I reckon I am between 8.5 and 9 US and I doubt they'd keep both sizes for me
> 
> Also, since I intend to buy at least 8-10 OCBD shirts, at least 1 sport coat and a few trousers (alas, all at full price from BB and J. Press) I am unsure that I will be able to afford the Alden's longwings this time around.
> 
> On another note, I will be looking to add another pair of penny loafers to my collection. I already own a pair of Church's Pembrey (https://www.church-footwear.com/eu/...leather_loafer.EDB003_9FG_F0ACL_F_000000.html). I really love the look of the GH Bass Larson, but all the negative feedback I've read on the Trad Forum has sort of put me off them. I mean, they're no Alden - I get it - but are they really *that* horrible?
> 
> Can you, perhaps, recommend a pair of penny loafers that I can get while I am in the US. Preferably ones which are as similar to the GH Bass as possible, besides Alden's LHS? I looked up AE's selection and was a bit overwhelmed by the variety..
> 
> P.S. I really enjoy reading your posts on the forum!


I understand your points on Alden; it might still be worth reaching out as they might be willing to discuss size with you and have the one you might want in stock even if you don't buy it (they need inventory), but again, I get it - I tend not to ask a lot of a store if I'm not all but certain to buy.

Regarding Bass, since you asked, I think they are a $90 shoe - nothing more or less. If you want an inexpensive pair of pennies to wear - and you know they aren't the best quality and won't last that long - then buy a pair, no harm in that. I have a pair of $13 Old Navy sneakers that I like a lot.

I don't know of a similar-to-Bass pair of pennies, but I've been eyeing these Rancourt pennies for myself:

https://www.rancourtandcompany.com/men-s/loafers/beefroll-penny-loafers.html
I just can't come up with even a fake stretch of a reason to buy them. Also, since Rancourt is a catalogue company, I don't know that being in the US will make your purchase experience easier.

Thank you for your kind comment. Hope this helps and that you have a great trip to the US.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Nimzowitsch said:


> These shoes are my holy grail. I will be travelling to DC in April with a budget of around $3000-3500 to amp up my wardrobe (ocbds, blazers, trousers, etc.) and hopefully I'll be able to clinch a pair!


Happy Hunting! You should be able to do OK with that budget. Just curious--have you checked availability of the 975 via the usual sources? I ordered mine through O'Connell's a few months ago with no drama.


----------



## rpm

I'm wearing dark brown, sueded Vicomte A chukkas from the early 2010s (got them new last fall from a destocker) and passion-red over-the-calf, 100% mercerized cotton socks from The Nines.

I like these shoes but I must say I really wouldn't recommend any Vicomte A shoes from about 2015 or so onward. Before then, they were actually just rebrands of Mansfeld shoes, which are incredibly good quality. Winter 2014-15 was the season Vicomte A in general started going downhill.

The socks: well, I like The Nines because they are one of the few depots to offer a large variety of colors in calf-length and 100% cotton. But the mesh is EXTREMELY fine, to the point where they almost have to be considered hoisery rather than socks. Carpeting in particular is really rough on them. I find I have to remove them as soon as I remove my shoes to avoid damaging them prematurely, so if you wear them anywhere shoe removal is custom, make sure you don't mind being barefoot in that place.


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

So I'm wearing a pair of 10 year old boat shoes from Cole Haan. Navy with orange trim. purchased at the Allen Edmunds factory in Port Washington. I was assuming that the A.E. company bought multiple pairs of competitor shoes to see what they were all doing. 

Like all boat shoes they quicly molded to my feet and they actually take polish pretty well too.


----------



## eagle2250

KDavid Umlauf said:


> So I'm wearing a pair of 10 year old boat shoes from Cole Haan. Navy with orange trim. purchased at the Allen Edmunds factory in Port Washington. I was assuming that the A.E. company bought multiple pairs of competitor shoes to see what they were all doing.
> 
> Like all boat shoes they quicly molded to my feet and they actually take polish pretty well too.


May you long wear those boat shoes and may you do so only in good health. Also, welcome to AAAC. I am looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

Thanks very much Eagle 2250. I Presume that you are Andy of AAAC. 
I'm something of a clothes horse but have been a ready to wear buyer for a long time. I have always liked Brooks Brothers and have really since before Lisa Birnbach made them hip. But, she wrote that book when I was 20 now I'm nearly 60. As it turns out your appearance changes as you grow older. Fortunately, I'm roughly the same build as I was 40 years ago (really, I am and I feel damned lucky for that). But, two things have happened. Their styles have changed quite a bit and have gone seemingly a little more fashion forward than I am (I'd be a Trad guy on your site). I've also run into a variation of Vivaldi's conflict between harmony and invention; to whit, the conflict between fashion and tuition. And Brooks is not helpful in this area either

Other manufacturers such as Paul Stuart's are beautiful, but pricier still. More modest manufacturers, such as Tommy Hilfiger, look....well.....more modest. 

What to do? This is one of the reasons that I've signed up here.


----------



## eagle2250

KDavid Umlauf said:


> Thanks very much Eagle 2250. I Presume that you are Andy of AAAC.
> I'm something of a clothes horse but have been a ready to wear buyer for a long time. I have always liked Brooks Brothers and have really since before Lisa Birnbach made them hip. But, she wrote that book when I was 20 now I'm nearly 60. As it turns out your appearance changes as you grow older. Fortunately, I'm roughly the same build as I was 40 years ago (really, I am and I feel damned lucky for that). But, two things have happened. Their styles have changed quite a bit and have gone seemingly a little more fashion forward than I am (I'd be a Trad guy on your site). I've also run into a variation of Vivaldi's conflict between harmony and invention; to whit, the conflict between fashion and tuition. And Brooks is not helpful in this area either
> 
> Other manufacturers such as Paul Stuart's are beautiful, but pricier still. More modest manufacturers, such as Tommy Hilfiger, look....well.....more modest.
> 
> What to do? This is one of the reasons that I've signed up here.


I am not Andy, but a great admirer of Andy, this Sites creator and a frequent contributor. I am, however, a long term member of AAAC and have served as a moderator for a period of time. Thanks for the background information on yourself...it helps put things in perspective.


----------



## Greg D

Does anyone else find themselves spending more time in these:


----------



## nb8790

Greg D said:


> Does anyone else find themselves spending more time in these:
> View attachment 41888


I certainly do (I have the exact same slippers).


----------



## Oldsarge

Greg D said:


> Does anyone else find themselves spending more time in these:
> View attachment 41888


Pretty much every day, all day, except for the rare trip to the grocery store. I'm going to be almighty glad when it's no longer necessary!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Greg D said:


> Does anyone else find themselves spending more time in these:
> View attachment 41888


I wear a pair of driving mocs as my slippers and, other than for a few grocery store runs, I haven't been out of them for over two weeks now and, with NYC expected to be locked down for weeks, I assume they will be my footwear for the foreseeable future. I literally have worn the same two outfits - both comprised of old chinos, an old T-shirt and an old sweat jacket - that get rotated as we do wash, since this event started.


----------



## Steel Rim

Nimzowitsch said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. That is actually a good idea, however, since I live in Vienna I don't know what my size in Alden is, I reckon I am between 8.5 and 9 US and I doubt they'd keep both sizes for me
> 
> Also, since I intend to buy at least 8-10 OCBD shirts, at least 1 sport coat and a few trousers (alas, all at full price from BB and J. Press) I am unsure that I will be able to afford the Alden's longwings this time around.
> 
> On another note, I will be looking to add another pair of penny loafers to my collection. I already own a pair of Church's Pembrey (https://www.church-footwear.com/eu/...leather_loafer.EDB003_9FG_F0ACL_F_000000.html). I really love the look of the GH Bass Larson, but all the negative feedback I've read on the Trad Forum has sort of put me off them. I mean, they're no Alden - I get it - but are they really *that* horrible?
> 
> Can you, perhaps, recommend a pair of penny loafers that I can get while I am in the US. Preferably ones which are as similar to the GH Bass as possible, besides Alden's LHS? I looked up AE's selection and was a bit overwhelmed by the variety..
> 
> P.S. I really enjoy reading your posts on the forum!


Take a look at J Crew Grant Stone loafers. Bass products are not what they used to be...Safe travels.


----------



## Corcovado

Greg D said:


> Does anyone else find themselves spending more time in these:
> View attachment 41888


Nice amp. What do you plug into it?


----------



## Greg D

Corcovado said:


> Nice amp. What do you plug into it?


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Take a look at J Crew Grant Stone loafers. Bass products are not what they used to be...Safe travels.


Would you mind sharing a link? I can't find any J Crew x Grant Stone loafers. Thanks.


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

Allen Edmonds Patriot Penny Loafers...no socks


----------



## Greg D

15 year-old J. Crew sorta white bucks!


----------



## Fading Fast

Greg D said:


> 15 year-old J. Crew sorta white bucks!
> 
> View attachment 44805


Those are the perfect color for "white" bucks - faded and scuffed. I'd love to have a pair just like that.


----------



## iam.mike

For those watching this thread, got a question about Moccasins from an Ask Andy member.

Let's see if we can help him out:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/where-can-you-buy-a-real-moccasin.242859/


----------



## Corcovado

mikel said:


> For those watching this thread, got a question about Moccasins from an Ask Andy member.
> 
> Let's see if we can help him out:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/where-can-you-buy-a-real-moccasin.242859/


I would point him in the direction of the Rancourt "Rangeley beefroll moc"

https://www.rancourtandcompany.com/men-s/moccasins/rangely-beefroll-moc.html


----------



## never behind

Greg D said:


> Does anyone else find themselves spending more time in these:
> View attachment 41888


Would you mind sharing what these are? I need a nice slipper for home.


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Would you mind sharing what these are? I need a nice slipper for home.


I don't know what kind Greg D's are, but Quoddy, Bean and Rancourt all make fleece-lined slippers in a similar style. There are several others too, but a lot of companies only put their fleece-lined slippers out in the fall.

https://www.quoddy.com/pages/fall-slippers
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/503...-629&start=1&viewCount=48&nav=ln-629&newPla=1
https://www.rancourtandcompany.com/men-s/slippers.html


----------



## Greg D

never behind said:


> Would you mind sharing what these are? I need a nice slipper for home.


I was fortunate for a while - There was an LL Bean outlet around the corner so I paid less. Moving forward I will willingly pay full price now that the outlet is gone. I am a big fan of these slippers!

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/656...pers&gnrefine=1*CATEGORY*Men's Footwear&pos=4


----------



## drpeter

nb8790 said:


> The issues are very minor, although the scratch may bother me even though it's 99% invisible from a couple feet away.
> 
> View attachment 32311
> 
> View attachment 32312


I just saw this post. The discussion reminded me of the point made in Japanese aesthetics about imperfections and even damage adding an extraordinary dimension to the beauty of the object. The word for it in Japanese is _wabi-sabi_. The principle arises from old Buddhist ideas about transience and impermanence. In the domain of shoes, I can think of unpolished full grain leather, which carries a record of various imperfections, like cuts, scratches and insect bites.

Although rarely done, if these are made into shoes with the imperfections visible, but beneath a softer layer of dye and polish, then the shoes become quite distinctive and those marks, unique. I find this aesthetic particularly appealing in furniture -- I have several old pieces, beat-up, never re-finished, but carrying a record of the "life" they led. This lends a uniqueness to them that is priceless, and a distinctiveness when set against a clean, empty wall that is remarkable.

So I would suggest that the scratches are part of the life of these shoes. I have a pair of lovely burgundy calfskin Crockett and Jones captoes with a clear deep scratch on the left toe-cap that has been covered over with polish but still visible on close inspection. I love these shoes all the more for that imperfection.

A slim book on related matters of beauty by the great novelist Junichiro Tanizaki: _In Praise of Shadows_ (translation published by Vintage, London 2001). I think Japanese ideas on aesthetics are worth study, even in cultures that are alien to them.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> ...
> A slim book on related matters of beauty by the great novelist Junichiro Tanizaki: _In Praise of Shadows_ (translation published by Vintage, London 2001). I think Japanese ideas on aesthetics are worth study, even in cultures that are alien to them.


Love his "The Makioka Sisters." It's one of those novels that I think back on frequently. Also enjoyed "The Maids."

Regarding the "Makioka Sisters," when my girlfriend takes a day to play with some of her gal pals, we now refer to it as a "Makioka Sisters" day.


----------



## drpeter

Indeed! That is Tanizaki's most well-known novel, and a great achievement. It was also made into a wonderful film in 1983 by Kon Ichikawa, the well-known Japanese filmmaker. Have you seen it? Criterion Collection has a beautifully remastered issue of the film:

https://www.criterion.com/films/27619-the-makioka-sisters

Trailer from Criterion (it shows the gorgeous cinematography of Kiyoshi Hasegawa):






I have been teaching a film class for seniors in my university's senior learning program -- now on Zoom, of course. One of the films we will be watching independently and talking about in the Zoom meeting, is _The Makioka Sisters_.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Indeed! That is Tanizaki's most well-known novel, and a great achievement. It was also made into a wonderful film in 1983 by Kon Ichikawa, the well-known Japanese filmmaker. Have you seen it? Criterion Collection has a beautifully remastered issue of the film:
> 
> https://www.criterion.com/films/27619-the-makioka-sisters
> 
> Trailer from Criterion (it shows the gorgeous cinematography of Kiyoshi Hasegawa):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been teaching a film class for seniors in my university's senior learning program -- now on Zoom, of course. One of the films we will be watching independently and talking about in the Zoom meeting, is _The Makioka Sisters_.


I did see it and enjoyed it. I hunted it out after I read the novel.


----------



## drpeter

Steel Rim said:


> View attachment 30967
> Alden Color 8
> Arthur Color 1


And what a lovely animal Arthur is. All three of your dogs are well-appointed, LOL.


----------



## iam.mike

Got a note on Sep 05 that member @KDavid Umlauf was wearing:



> 30+ year old biking shoes from Performance biking. They are lace to toe "tour" type bike shoes that look a lot like regular sneakers and are meant to be used with old fashioned toe clips, but can also be walked in
> 
> My two sons and I took a great 35 mile bike ride today!


Thanks for sharing KDavid! Sounds like you had an epic day with your sons!


----------



## andrewdc

Today, I’m wearing flip flops. Yesterday, Alden shell cordovan loafers, color 8.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays footwear are Timberland 3-Eyelet Camp Mocs, fitted with the Gum lugged soles. Comfortable to walk all over in and durable beyond one's expectations!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Todays footwear are Timberland 3-Eyelet Camp Mocs, fitted with the Gum lugged soles. Comfortable to walk all over in and durable beyond one's expectations!


My first boat shoe - when I had no idea of their history or their place in Ivy style (since I had no idea about Ivy style) - was when I went to college and saw an ad in the college orientation guide for a dark burnt-orange boat shoe from Timberland and I wanted it, but it was (from memory) $80. This was when Timberland was still a highish-end company.

Now, I was making just above minimum wage, $4 an hour in '81 (which was what I was living on and paying my tuition with), so this was a tough savings slog. But I did it and, by the spring (took that long), I bought them and wore them almost every single day for the rest of my college time. By then, they were beat to hell, and looked great.

It was only when I got to Wall Street full time after college that I started to learn about Ivy style and that, coincidentally, I had bought an icon of the Ivy canon when I saved up for those boat shoes.

That's it, late on a Friday, your mention of Timberland sparked that memory.


----------



## aldenshaft

Hey folks! Wearing my 877 Red Wings today.


----------



## eagle2250

aldenshaft said:


> View attachment 49182
> Hey folks! Wearing my 877 Red Wings today.


They may call them a work boot, but they are a casual/comfort shoe as well.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I love them. They are cool. They are comfortable. As a Trad of the old school I find them outside of my ethos yet lovely. Perhaps they are of a new and enlarged ethos as others carry the flame.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> Todays footwear are Timberland 3-Eyelet Camp Mocs, fitted with the Gum lugged soles. Comfortable to walk all over in and durable beyond one's expectations!


I recently picked up a pair of brown leather Timberland boat shoes. They have hard rubber soles but these are not lugged. Very comfortable and light.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Happy feet, Maliseet...


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

AlanC said:


> As of now due to a database glitch the old Footwear thread appears to be lost. If it turns back up I'll merge any new posts into the old thread, but as it is you now have opportunity to show us your shoes all over again!


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

Today. I had 2.

I started the day in Chippewa service oxfords and I'm currently wearing Adidas running shoes, having gone out for a run. 70 deg. here in Chicago and it's November!


----------



## iam.mike

KDavid Umlauf said:


> I started the day in Chippewa service oxfords and I'm currently wearing Adidas running shoes, having gone out for a run.


A picture (photo) is worth a thousand words 

If I have not done so already, welcome to AAAC!!



KDavid Umlauf said:


> 70 deg. here in Chicago and it's November!


Not to shabby. This is our temp here.


----------



## icebergwtq

Gokey mocs around the house today, and AE brogued pull-ons at the park with the dog.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear are my SAS 40th Anniversary Penny Loafers. I am somewhat surprised by the durability of these shoes, They have been subjected to a lot of hard wear and, in their third (or fourth) year of use, they still look great...lot of wear left in them and they are still on the original soles!


----------



## aldenshaft

AE MacNeils. Sad AE is discontinuing them. Think today I'll be wearing the burgundy.


----------



## eagle2250

aldenshaft said:


> AE MacNeils. Sad AE is discontinuing them. Think today I'll be wearing the burgundy.
> View attachment 51723


The MacNeil design is a favorite of mine, but alas, just two weeks ago I gave our youngest grandson my last pair. Heavy sigh!


----------



## aldenshaft

eagle2250 said:


> The MacNeil design is a favorite of mine, but alas, just two weeks ago I gave our youngest grandson my last pair. Heavy sigh!


So sad to hear! Hopefully AE will bring them back. There was a period back in the late 2000s when the Macs were phased out for a few seasons and then were brought back. Let's hope this is the case again.🤞


----------



## fred johnson

Bean Ranger Mocs (no longer available)
Bean Country Cords (no longer avsilable)
Uniqlo yellow socks - still aailable


----------



## mr7864

Bourbon & corduroy


----------



## Dave

New Lucchese boots (Corbin), courtesy of Santa:


----------



## eagle2250

Dave said:


> New Lucchese boots (Corbin), courtesy of Santa:
> 
> View attachment 52710


Luccheses are real blessings on one's feet. Those are handsome boots, for sure. Your example has inspired me to pull on a pair of mine to wear today!


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

Today, I'm breaking in a new pair of Merrell Wilderness backpacking boots. Thick leather, a bit heavy....very old school.


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

..


----------



## fishertw

Beginning the breaking in of a Gokey oxford. I think it will take a while. Thick leather but US made. Also just learned that Orvis no longer owns Gokey.


----------



## Tweedlover

Recently picked up my first pair of chukka boots made by Skechers. Didn't know they made anything but tennis shoes/trainers. Certainly a cheap price but very well made. Love the color referred to as cognac. https://www.midnightvelvet.com/p/sk...MIlfe5oOvG7gIV0b3ACh04UwjcEAQYAiABEgI6UfD_BwE


----------



## Cawood

Alden loafers in the office on a cold Friday, then a bourbon at the club..! Of course, unfortunately still socially distanced. These are discontinued Alden "Long Vamp Dark Brown Calfskin", model 725. They were the forerunner to the LHS. Now, I love my Alden cordovan LHS's, however, if you have a higher instep, these fit like a glove when you get them on. They are the Van Last. Can get them still in limited sizes at Sherman Brothers of Philadelphia for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

a warm pair of Pantherellas and snuff LHS.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 54651
> a warm pair of Pantherellas and snuff LHS.


360 degree perfection: the Alden snuff suede LHS's, the best friend napping, the stand alone Globe and the navy hued, premium leather Ekorne and ottoman! My friend, you have great taste. With just two of the four, I'll have to work on acquiring the other two LOL. 

My shoes this day are my whiskey hued shell cordovan Alden Ranger Mocs, fitted with their unique plantation crepe soles.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> 360 degree perfection: the Alden snuff suede LHS's, the best friend napping, the stand alone Globe and the navy hued, premium leather Ekorne and ottoman! My friend, you have great taste. With just two of the four, I'll have to work on acquiring the other two LOL.
> 
> My shoes this day are my whiskey hued shell cordovan Alden Ranger Mocs, fitted with their unique plantation crepe soles.


Thank you. The footwear sounds lovely. Photos?


----------



## Rosarito

J. Crew loafers, recently picked up from eBay.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's footwear are my heavy duty Timberland, natural rubber lug soled camp mocs. I've had pairs of these in my rotation for at least a quarter of a century...I think I'm in love?


----------



## Corcovado

My footwear this week hasn't been very traditional due to all the ice and snow, but I love these Bogs. They are actually more comfortable to walk in than my so-called hiking boots.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Bean Boots moccasins and Woolrich socks for navigating snow, ice, and slush.


----------



## DuckTales

Casual -- camp mocs


----------



## Tweedlover

In my 67 years of living I had not been a boot wearer until I recently acquired Skecher's Bregman chukka boots. Wear those all the time now as I love the look of them. Plus they're easy on the feet, While I occasionally give my recently thrifted suede brogues some time on the street.


----------



## ran23

The last rainy day, I was polishing shoes. Also walk in Brogues to give them some time on the street.


----------



## eagle2250

Given the increasing frequency of grief my back has been giving me these past few years, I suspect my days of section hiking the Appalachian Trail may be over...I can't imagine walking the Trail with a fully loaded pack these days! So recently I have begun wearing my fairly new pair of Danner Lite Hikers for our five mile fitness walks three days a week...it gives the lite Hikers wear time on the street and forces me to exercise just slightly harder than the running shoes do. LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Given the increasing frequency of grief my back has been giving me these past few years, I suspect my days of section hiking the Appalachian Trail may be over...I can't imagine walking the Trail with a fully loaded pack these days! So recently I have begun wearing my fairly new pair of Danner Lite Hikers for our five mile fitness walks three days a week...it gives the lite Hikers wear time on the street and forces me to exercise just slightly harder than the running shoes do. LOL.


.

Plus they probably help your ankles and, therefore, your posture and back.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

As I scroll through the latest posts I keep noticing that this one has not been covered up by someone else's snappy photo of their Alden Norwegian split toes or snuff suede LHSs. So can we just assume that the denizens of AAAC all go barefoot beginning on March first?


----------



## DuckTales

Purchased these. Super comfy wearing them barefoot for chores and errands. Not Trad but comfy...


----------



## eagle2250

DuckTales said:


> Purchased these. Super comfy wearing them barefoot for chores and errands. Not Trad but comfy...


They do look comfortable. Made by whom? Thank you for sharing and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fading Fast

DuckTales said:


> Purchased these. Super comfy wearing them barefoot for chores and errands. Not Trad but comfy...


Welcome, glad you joined. They remind me of Merrells.


----------



## DuckTales

eagle2250 said:


> They do look comfortable. Made by whom? Thank you for sharing and welcome to the forum!


These are made by Sketchers. Totally not the pair of shoes I would normally get, but they looked interesting. Thanks.


Fading Fast said:


> Welcome, glad you joined. They remind me of Merrells.


Kinda like Merrells, I can see that. They only work when you're going for that style though. I call it comfy-style...


----------



## andrewdc

I hate to say this, but Olukai flip flops. 

on the upside, I recently purchased a pair of Alden blucher-style shoes, chromexel leather and a rubber sole with light lugs. 9432s. Very comfortable, replaced a comparable pair of 30 year old Allen Edmonds, also with a rubber sole.


----------



## Corcovado

Alden suede


----------



## Fading Fast

Corcovado said:


> Alden suede
> View attachment 62180


Ooh!


----------



## Corcovado

Alden PTB


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

Chippewa Service Oxfords, oxblood, high shine


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Red Wing Weekender Camp Moc. I've only had them for a few weeks but I like them so far.


----------



## Corcovado

Alden shell ranger moc.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^
A few more views would be in order. Are they from The Shoe Mart?
What a luxury.


----------



## Corcovado

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^
> A few more views would be in order. Are they from The Show Mart?
> What a luxury.


Yes, these were Alden seconds from the Shoe Mart. They are on the Van last. I typically wear a 10 in the van last, e.g. leisure handsewn loafers. So I got these in 10 and found them quite roomy, more like what you might expect in a 10 on the Barrie last. I thought I would have to return them but I tried some insoles and that made them fit nicely. If and when I ever purchase another pair of Alden ranger mocs on this last, I will order 9.5.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ It's a good thing that they're out of my size,...


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> Yes, these were Alden seconds from the Shoe Mart. They are on the Van last. I typically wear a 10 in the van last, e.g. leisure handsewn loafers. So I got these in 10 and found them quite roomy, more like what you might expect in a 10 on the Barrie last. I thought I would have to return them but I tried some insoles and that made them fit nicely. If and when I ever purchase another pair of Alden ranger mocs on this last, I will order 9.5.
> View attachment 64683


Years back I picked up a pair of Alden's Ranger Mocs, made in a whiskey hued shell cordovan and fitted with a plantation Crepe sole. They had been a special order from a gentleman who declined delivery of the final product. That gentleman's discontent turned out to be my delight, as I purchased them at quite a savings from the Shoemart Seconds program. I'm about to have the soles replaced for a second time. Life is good!


----------



## Eligius

Rancourt ranger mocs. I am enjoying the last tastes of summer going barefoot. I will wear them later this year with socks.


----------



## Corcovado

It's easier to photograph shoes when they're not on the photographer's feet. These, too, were Alden irregulars from The Shoe Mart. Probably more than half my shoe collection in fact were Alden irregulars. I've yet to discern the flaws in any of them but maybe that's my eyesight.

Anyway, in my 20s I traipsed around Europe on a Eurail Pass and pair of black shell chukkas that I got at a thrift store. Don't know if they were Aldens. I called them my "policeman's shoes." I wish I hadn't ever gotten rid of them. I didn't know about recrafting shoes back then.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 64709
> 
> It's easier to photograph shoes when they're not on the photographer's feet. These, too, were Alden irregulars from The Shoe Mart. Probably more than half my shoe collection in fact were Alden irregulars. I've yet to discern the flaws in any of them but maybe that's my eyesight.
> 
> Anyway, in my 20s I traipsed around Europe on a Eurail Pass and pair of black shell chukkas that I got at a thrift store. Don't know if they were Aldens. I called them my "policeman's shoes." I wish I hadn't ever gotten rid of them. I didn't know about recrafting shoes back then.


A head snappingly handsome pair of footwear, for sure! Your experience in having difficulty spotting the flaws in Alden seconds mirrors my own. I've saved a lot of money purchasing Alden Irregulars from The Shoemart!


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Eligius

You and I were thinking alike today


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> A head snappingly handsome pair of footwear, for sure! Your experience in having difficulty spotting the flaws in Alden seconds mirrors my own. I've saved a lot of money purchasing Alden Irregulars from The Shoemart!


Moi aussi.


----------



## eagle2250

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Moi aussi.


Three years of French classes way back in high school enabled me to read your post above. I can also remember how to ask "where is the library" and "pass me the bread and the butter," but that is about all the French I can claim to remember with the passage of almost 55 years since taking those classes. LOL.


----------



## Corcovado

Easy like Sunday morning.


----------



## Corcovado

As an aside, but relevant to this thread, it occurred to me that a fella could find lots of options for Alden shoes by googling "Alden for," as in _Alden for J. Crew_ and _Alden For Drakes_. Turns out to be true, and the same for "Alden x" as in _Alden x Leffot_ and _Alden x LaRossa_. And yet I am hesitant to recommend such a search, lest one end up well-shod but penniless.


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf LHS.

The calf versions of the Alden LHS fit a little looser than their shell counterparts. I have one pair in 10 and another 9.5. Both are acceptable but I think what would be ideal for me would be 9.75. With these I wear thicker socks, in this case a pair of "Darn Tough Socks" that I got from LL Bean. It is a good match but looking at the photo I think a brown sock would be better than black. Unfortunately they don't seem to have a pair of solid brown. All the other styles are multicolored, casual/hiking socks that couldn't really pass for dress socks.

The socks, for anyone interested: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/822...ue_0=Onyx&gnrefine=1*COLOR_FAMILY*Black&pos=1


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Although Corcovado is right that one could certainly cast a wider net with such a search, I have to say that had I known about Shoemart and Alden factory seconds when I began this treacherous path in the prior millennium, assuming they had then existed, all of my Aldens would have been bought there. The chromexcel leisure land sewn is a pretty perfect loafer. It was immediately comfortable. The leather rolls like shell rather than creasing. The finish takes beautifully to brushing. The money saved covered a shirt from Mercer.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

An afterthought: I Googled "Alden for" and happened upon Drake's. I was not wild about their Alden offerings but thought I might check their other stuff. It is way out of my league. $115 for a plain white made in Portugal tee shirt that did not even appear to be organic cotton. If you are in the market for one, check SOS Cotton. $12.50, organic cotton, and made in Texas.

BTW, Corcovado is a great moniker. Every time I read it I hear Astrud Gilberto.


----------



## Corcovado

Vecchio Vespa said:


> An afterthought: I Googled "Alden for" and happened upon Drake's. I was not wild about their Alden offerings but thought I might check their other stuff. It is way out of my league. $115 for a plain white made in Portugal tee shirt that did not even appear to be organic cotton. If you are in the market for one, check SOS Cotton. $12.50, organic cotton, and made in Texas.
> 
> BTW, Corcovado is a great moniker. Every time I read it I hear Astrud Gilberto.


Thanks! I too am bewildered by such items as > $100 T shirts. Might make for a good money laundering operation, no pun intended. At least with the fancy _selvedge _denim that the younger generation splurges on, there seems to be a discernible difference in the product. Still not an item I shop for, though. Selvedge denim enthusiasts would probably be appalled at what I've spent on neckties these past 20 years.


----------



## DuckTales

Corcovado said:


> Thanks! I too am bewildered by such items as > $100 T shirts. Might make for a good money laundering operation, no pun intended. At least with the fancy _selvedge _denim that the younger generation splurges on, there seems to be a discernible difference in the product. Still not an item I shop for, though. Selvedge denim enthusiasts would probably be appalled at what I've spent on neckties these past 20 years.


what have you spent on neckties these past 20 years?


----------



## Andy

Even hundred dollar T-shirts are really just undershirts and in my opinion not appropriate to been seen!


----------



## Corcovado

Alden calf LHS


----------



## Corcovado

You will have to accept my word that the left foot is similarly shod.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Happy St. Crispin's Day!


----------



## Corcovado

This pose seems more suited to a pair of ruby slippers on a pair of legs sticking out from under a house, but it gets the shadow of the camera off the shoes. Anyway, these are Alden calf, from Shoemart seconds if I recall correctly.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 67127
> 
> This pose seems more suited to a pair of ruby slippers on a pair of legs sticking out from under a house, but it gets the shadow of the camera off the shoes. Anyway, these are Alden calf, from Shoemart seconds if I recall correctly.


Looking great. I have a pair of Alden's Snaffle Bit loafers, fitted with their flex-welt soles. These days I wish they were fitted such as yours are. They look very comfortable!


----------



## Dave

Actually, this was from about 2-3 weeks ago, but I wanted to show off my new Lucchese Classics boots (L1660 - cognac baby buffalo).
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

Dave said:


> Actually, this was from about 2-3 weeks ago, but I wanted to show off my new Lucchese Classics boots (L1660 - cognac baby buffalo).
> 
> View attachment 67309
> View attachment 67311
> View attachment 67313
> View attachment 67315
> View attachment 67317


Dave, those new Lucchese Classics are nothing short of magnificent. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Corcovado

indy boots.


----------



## Corcovado

Allen Edmunds


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Good looking Sheltons! 

With "The New" Allen Edmonds dropping the Shelton from their line-up it leaves Alden as being the only U.S. based manufacture to offer leather soled saddle shoes.

I own calf Sheltons in both two-tone and all black, shell Sheltons, and a pair of calf "Polo's" which were the Shelton's predecessor.

My shell Sheltons are the only special make-up that I ever purchased from AE.


----------



## Corcovado

Thank you! I got my pair quite a while ago, maybe 15 years. I haven't worn mine very often for some reason. Currently I am trying to make a point of rotating through all my shoes rather than wearing the color 8 LHS every dang day. Also, it's a good exercise to try to quell the urge to buy yet another pair of shoes, like these loden suede Aldens I've had my eye on.

On the subject of saddle oxfords, Alden has many models that I like. I especially like the suede-leather combo.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Sublime.

I would own a pair of Aldens but I simply cannot wear the Barrie Last.

To be the best of my knowledge all of Alden's saddle shoes are on the Barrie last. (I would appreciate a correction if I am wrong.)


----------



## Corcovado

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ Sublime.
> 
> I would own a pair of Aldens but I simply cannot wear the Barrie Last.
> 
> To be the best of my knowledge all of Alden's saddle shoes are on the Barrie last. (I would appreciate a correction if I am wrong.)


What is it about the Barrie last that doesn't work for you? Or is just a wholistic sort of _feels wrong on my feet_ situation?


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ The Heels,....And I spent between $3K-$4K finding out that it is definitely a "No Go!"

For years, in most over Alden lasts I wore a 10.5C.

But,...

Over the past few years my feet have flattened out turning me into a 11D in most Alden lasts.

I still have Barrie lasted special make-ups from Leather Soul in nearly new condition that I cannot wear. (10.5D or 10.0D) As well as a black and #8 pairs of shell ankle boots that I cannot wear.


----------



## Corcovado

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ The Heels,....And I spent between $3K-$4K finding out that it is definitely a "No Go!"
> 
> For years, in most over Alden lasts I wore a 10.5C.
> 
> But,...
> 
> Over the past few years my feet have flattened out turning me into a 11D in most Alden lasts.
> 
> I still have Barrie lasted special make-ups from Leather Soul in nearly new condition that I cannot wear. (10.5D or 10.0D) As well as a black and #8 pairs of shell ankle boots that I cannot wear.


I am sorry to hear that. If they were 9.5D I'd make you an offer on them!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I just checked, they're all 10.0D.


----------



## Eligius

127.72 MHz said:


> To be the best of my knowledge all of Alden's saddle shoes are on the Barrie last. (I would appreciate a correction if I am wrong.)


In the past, Alden of Carmel has done some special make-up saddle shoes on the Plaza last. But otherwise I believe you are correct.


----------



## challer

It is far easier to find the Carmina last that works for you - and then will make any configuration to order in that last. This has worked wonderfully for me. Unfortunately, the only place in the US to try them is NYC. But I'm told they will send try shoes


----------



## Corcovado

I clean with saddle soap once per decade whether I need to or not.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 67591
> View attachment 67593
> 
> I clean with saddle soap once per decade whether I need to or not.


They look more or less the same as my Quoddy Maliseets. When they get to looking a little sad I hit them with some Lexol and they happy right up.


----------



## Corcovado

Rancourt, via Bills Khakis


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Uncharacteristically wearing socks, as it has cooled off in Austin, finally.


----------



## eagle2250

Vecchio Vespa said:


> View attachment 68077
> Uncharacteristically wearing socks, as it has cooled off in Austin, finally.


Those LHS's are looking mighty fine! Your sporting of the suede has persuaded me to pull on my Alden ultimate Desert Boots...leather lined sand suede chukkas, fitted with Alden's plantation crepe soles. It has been awhile since I have enjoyed these on my feet.


----------



## 55utanota

I work at home. So today I have slippers on my feet.
What slippers do you recommend for writing websites? In LegalFiles style)))


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I am loving my Christmas socks.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

55utanota said:


> I work at home. So today I have slippers on my feet.
> What slippers do you recommend for writing websites? In LegalFiles style)))


Those velvet ones with the quilted satin lining. A belated welcome to you!


----------



## Guest

Chippewa service oxfords


----------



## Cyril

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 64862


Very nice. And fairly versatile as dress shoes go.


----------



## David J. Cooper

__
http://instagr.am/p/CasMB_MlBbY/

Just got these back from Dimar. They did an incredible job.


----------



## Corcovado

These arrived today.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 84813
> 
> 
> View attachment 84812
> 
> These arrived today.


I hope you love them as much as I loved mine for well over thirty years. They get my vote for best shoe ever made.


----------



## Preppy Climber

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 84813
> 
> 
> View attachment 84812
> 
> These arrived today.


Very nice and classy! Penny loafers and argyle socks are two of my faves and a winning combo for sure.


----------



## Eligius

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 84813
> 
> 
> View attachment 84812
> 
> These arrived today.


Cigar is such a great color. I wish it was more available!


----------



## Danny

Corcovado said:


> Thank you! I got my pair quite a while ago, maybe 15 years. I haven't worn mine very often for some reason. Currently I am trying to make a point of rotating through all my shoes rather than wearing the color 8 LHS every dang day. Also, it's a good exercise to try to quell the urge to buy yet another pair of shoes, like these loden suede Aldens I've had my eye on.
> 
> On the subject of saddle oxfords, Alden has many models that I like. I especially like the suede-leather combo.


Stunners!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Sunday to the chapel in the woods, a cluster of mile high pines with a fallen log for an alter and me as the only communicant. Vintage Florsheims. Suede with burnished fore foot, rubbed flat while kicking their way through a decay of needles and leaves, finished off with a hard hand rub with soft pine tassels.


----------



## Dannyboy005

AE Sea Island


----------



## FLMike

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 84813
> 
> 
> View attachment 84812
> 
> These arrived today.


Beautiful. That one’s a grail shoe, for sure. Congrats!


----------



## Corcovado

The cigar LHS I recently received were too large and I am exchanging them for this handsome pair in Color 4, a half size smaller in 9.5. They fit the same as the four pairs of size 10 LHS that I have had all these years. I am perplexed by the size change and I wonder if Alden has altered the sizing of the Van last models across the line, or if it is a quirk of these pairs in unusual shell colors. But regardless, I am thankful for the excellent customer service from The Alden Shop in San Francisco.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 86547
> 
> 
> The cigar LHS I recently received were too large and I am exchanging them for this handsome pair in Color 4, a half size smaller in 9.5. They fit the same as the four pairs of size 10 LHS that I have had all these years. I am perplexed by the size change and I wonder if Alden has altered the sizing of the Van last models across the line, or if it is a quirk of these pairs in unusual shell colors. But regardless, I am thankful for the excellent customer service from The Alden Shop in San Francisco.


I kid you not...I am wearing a pair of shell cordovan #8' LHS's on my feet as I type this. Mine came from the ShoeMart and have served me well for a bit more that a decade at this point.


----------



## Corcovado

Any thoughts on the Alden sizing issue? Do you guy wear the same size LHS that you would wear in a Barrie last model? Previously I took 10D in the loafer and 9.5D in any Barrie last model.


----------



## Eligius

Corcovado said:


> Any thoughts on the Alden sizing issue? Do you guy wear the same size LHS that you would wear in a Barrie last model? Previously I took 10D in the loafer and 9.5D in any Barrie last model.


I take the same size as Barrie (1/2 size down from my true to size). But, I believe LHS sizing is the most difficult Alden sizing issue I have read about. People are all over the place in including going down in width only or 1/2 in length and in width, as well as staying true to size. The Van is felt to have a wide heel, and the LHS has a shorter vamp than some loafers, so I think heel size and instep height play a big role in all of this variation. My LHS experience was pretty bad heel slippage which made me almost return, but following advice of some online sources I let it break in, and it fits amazingly well…I have only one so have not yet tested variation between shoes in the same size.


----------



## MFoley1956

I have gone up 1 1/2 sizes in my sixties - replacing everything. Couldn’t resist these Alden cordovans. NOS on ebay - excellent price. Wearing them around the house to break in.


----------



## Eligius

MFoley1956 said:


> I have gone up 1 1/2 sizes in my sixties - replacing everything. Couldn’t resist these Alden cordovans. NOS on ebay - excellent price. Wearing them around the house to break in.
> View attachment 86715


These look great! 990s?


----------



## MFoley1956

Eligius said:


> These look great! 990s?


Yes, 990s. Alden Barrie last shoes have always worked for me, although I've had to go up a full size. As I've gotten older I've lost about 1/2" in height and I think I know where it went.


----------



## Greg D

Corcovado said:


> Any thoughts on the Alden sizing issue? Do you guy wear the same size LHS that you would wear in a Barrie last model? Previously I took 10D in the loafer and 9.5D in any Barrie last model.


I don't have experience with a Barrie last shoe, but I have a pair of Alden 901 Perforated Straight Tip Blamorals (Hampton last) in size 11D, and the Alden LHS I wear are size 10 1/2D. Both fit perfectly; I am lucky enough to live close enough to The Shoe Mart to have tried both pairs on in the store.


----------



## Corcovado

Alden seconds from The Shoe Mart.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 87466
> 
> 
> View attachment 87469
> 
> Alden seconds from The Shoe Mart.
> View attachment 87466
> View attachment 87469


Great footwear! I have a pair of that Alden design in whiskey hued shell cordovan, but with Alden's plantation crepe soles. Ironically, I too bought mine as Alden seconds from The Shoe Mart.


----------



## Corcovado

eagle2250 said:


> Great footwear! I have a pair of that Alden design in whiskey hued shell cordovan, but with Alden's plantation crepe soles. Ironically, I too bought mine as Alden seconds from The Shoe Mart.


I was surprised to see that the commando sole is quite a thin add-on to the traditional leather sole, but I was surprised even more at what a difference in comfort it makes when walking on a hard surface.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Dannyboy005

Rancourt Color 8 shell cordovan pinch penny loafers - my new favourites.


----------



## Watchman

Alden Medallion Cap Toe on Plaza Last

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Watchman

Alden Cigar 3/4 Brogue Oxford on Hampton Last

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## KDavid Umlauf

Black penny strap slip ons from AE for BB.


----------



## Watchman

Alden Tobacco PTB

Happy Saturday!


----------



## RandyLAX

Vintage Florsheim Yumas shined moments ago with Saphir Medaille D'Or 1925.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Rancourt canoe. It's still warm here.


----------

